# The Junebugs: TTC June 2011! 18 BFP's :) + 4 angels :( - 14 Junebug babies born!



## wanaBmummy

*The Junebugs!*
 

*January 2012*
Welsh_mum2be :bfp: EDD 1/23/12 :pink: *Cerys, born 2/1/12* :cake:

*February*
swanxxsong :bfp: EDD 2/7/12 :pink: *Aria Adelle, born 1/7/12 * :cake:
topsy :bfp: EDD 2/25/12 :blue: *born 2/9/12* :cake:

*March*
Nanner :bfp: EDD 3/28/12 :pink: *Paige Elaine, born 3/17/12*

*April*
lu-is :bfp: EDD 4/7/12 :yellow: *Logan William, born 4/4/12 *
CeeDee :bfp: EDD 4/9/12 :pink: *Delaina Mae, born 4/12/12*
Poppiebug :bfp: EDD 4/30/12 :blue: * Fletcher Campbell, born 4/12/12*

*May*
singers_love 1:angel: now :bfp: EDD 5/2/12 :pink: *Florie, born 5/19/12*

*June*
pink23 :bfp: EDD 6/10/12 :yellow: *Esmae, born 5/18/12 *
Dinah93 :bfp: EDD 6/18/12 :pink: *Grace, born 3/26/12*
meadows :angel: now :bfp: EDD 6/21/12 :yellow: *Charlie, born 6/23/12* :blue:
beccad :bfp: EDD 6/26/12 :pink: *Alexa Summer, born 7/2/12*
Kimberly3 :angel: now :bfp: EDD 6/29/12 :pink: *Esme Ruby, born 7/13/12*

*October*
wanaBmummy :bfp: EDD 10/16/12 :pink: *Sophia-May, born 10/18/12*

*January 2013 *
MrsMel :bfp: EDD 1/11/13 :yellow: *Carter, born 01/24/13 *

*February*
Mazzy :bfp: EDD 2/25/13 :yellow: *born 01/28/13*

*May*
Jess137 :bfp: EDD 5/25/13
snowflakes120 :angel: now :bfp: EDD 5/30/13

dodgegirl TTC
simno1 TTC
emilyanne TTC
Geminus TTC
sheetsofpaper TTC
​​


----------



## dodgegirl

I can't believe it's less than 2 months....holy cow. I'm getting nervous & all my other emotions also !! 

:happydance:


----------



## dodgegirl

oh can someone help me get the "summer suns" signature ? thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/a...ner1copy-2.jpg is the link to summer suns image. Then you just put the below link into your profile:

[*img]https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy-2.jpg[*/img]

(without the *s)

---

If Junebugs weren't so UGLY, I'd make us a small JuneBug Banner. xD But well, we'll stick with summer suns.

So, my period only lasted three days. Weird. I'm officially done and day 1 post period, starting first cycle off BCP. We'll be using condoms this month, even though I'm charting, because I have no idea WHEN I will ovulate, IF I ovulate. If my cycles return steadily and I'm around the "typical" range for ovulation, I will ovulate on the cruise. 

Which, of course, has led to major discussion of, "Should we try on the cruise or should we pack condoms?" Granted, maybe I won't ovulate at all. Maybe I'll ovulate later or earlier than I 'should.' But it's been something we've been chatting about all weekend. 

I keep telling myself, don't put the cart before the horse. See how this month goes and decide after that. lmao. I bought a set of Ovulation tests for this month, just in case temping doesn't reveal anything/I screw up up, whatever. I'm curious, mostly, to see if I do yet. 

Anyone who's off and tracking it - how long did it take you to start ovulating when you dropped BC? I know it's different for everyone, I'm just nosy. :D


----------



## Jess137

I'm on my 2nd cycle after stopping BCP, and I don't think I ovulated last cycle at all. I haven't ovulated this cycle yet so I'm not sure. We'll see! I did an ovulation test yesterday and there was no LH detected at all. I'll try again tomorrow I think. I'm predicted to ovulate on the 14th. We did the BD today and yesterday. (I'm being really naughty and using softcups!)

Sorry, I know junebugs are ugly, but the name is cute! LOL!

Ugh! I am so broody right now. Maybe it's because I am getting ready to ovulate.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hahaha no don't be sorry! I love the name. If you want, I can do a little siggy not using a JUNE bug but like, another bug? I can try, anyway. ;) Though summer suns would still probably be most appropriate since some of us (like me) will probably be trying foreverrrr. lmfao.

Aw, I'm sorry you feel broody! I hate days like that. >.< 

I believe we picked middle names today. 

Nevin Alexander and Aria Evangeline are top choices (s t a r r is the last name lol). But we're still tossing around middle names for Aria. We shall see!

What's a soft cup?


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh yes, and Aria Ailise is second (pronounce uh-lees - spelled elise or elyse to some). I'm Irish and I love more 'traditional' Irish names (lol) but hubby wants something he'll be able to spell and pronounce, whereas I love them exotic and well, yeah. So we're compromising. 

Anyone else from the Junebugs have name ideas?


----------



## CeeDee

We've graduated! :happydance:


----------



## Jess137

I really like those names. Very pretty. I'm mostly Irish too, but DH's family is Russian. I'm afraid to pick something Russian because they will sound foreign! Not that there's anything wrong with that, but our last name is Mokriakow (pronounced Mo-creek-oh in America), so if we went with something like, say, Nadja, it would probably be assumed that we are all Russian. I've always loved the name Emily Christine (Christine is mine and my mom's middle name so I want to pass that on). I know it's plain but I love it. I cannot come up with a boy's name though. I don't know if it is because I've always pictured myself having a little girl first or what.

Let me post a link for the softcups I use, I am horrible at describing them.https://www.softcup.com/. They were designed for AF but when you put one in right after BD'ing it holds the spermies up next to the cervix so they get where they need to go. No worries about any falling out, and you can sleep with it in or go about your daily activities. They look huge and intimidating but are really easy to use. I plan on using them and Pre-seed once we actively start TTC.


----------



## dodgegirl

I bought some softcups yesterday and tried one out. It was very easy to insert and I didn't feel it once it was in. I plan on using that with our self insemination we will be doing to keep the spermies next to the cervix. 

I have a girl's name picked out and would love to use it, but not sure if we will end up going with it or not. For the girl's first name.... Zoey. I just love it. It flows well with baby daddy's last name too!! 

Some good things happened this week: 
My sister bought me some Irish baby booties this week. Can't wait to see them. Plus my co-worker offered her car seat, stroller, and high chair to me for super cheap ! So cool !! It will save lots of $$ :happydance:

So happy we are all here to support each other in this journey !! It's nice to have people to lean on. Fortunately, my 2 sisters know I'm WTT and are already super supportive. Family is the best :hugs:

Sorry I'm rambling but don't get much time to be on here and once I do I need to get caught up with all your posts!! 

Love the Irish names. My brother named his girl Aoife (pronounced Eva), and I love it. He named his son (RIP... :cry:) Ruari Padrig (pronounced Rory Patrick) We are from Ireland originally.

have a great monday everyone, good night !

:hug:

:crib: I just love this icon ! hehe


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

Yes less than 2 months lol how scary lol

swanxxsong - We could use a picture of a ladybird instead? I would try on the cruise lol but I am the most impatient person EVER! I dont know much on the BC sorry but I am sure the other prob do x

So do softcups hurt and how do they work? Do you just have the 1 and reuse it after washing it or are they disposable? I only ever use towels as tmapons really irritate me, do you think I should give them a go?

Oh names - Tell u what I am soooo lucky we didnt have a boy, he would still be nameless now lol, but we had Daisy picked out ages before she was born, her middle name was meant to be May but as she was born on the first day of autumn her middle name is autumn! If I have a boy I have no real favorites I like Morgan but out surname is Ford so it sounds like a car make lol! 

I am feeling ok on my broodyness at the moment - But I know how you feel! 

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh so many of the Irish heritage here, woot!

:D

I gotta fly, gonna try and write a real update/response to you ladies later. xD <3


----------



## simno1

Hiiiiiiiii, 

Ooh I'm so excited but also a little scared that we've moved over to the TTC section, will have to make sure I check there going forward. 

X


----------



## topsy

Hi girlies :)

Hope everyone is settling into our new home :) :thumbup:

Names ohhhhhhh we have decided, although I do keep saying what if she/he looks nothing like them! Girls Charlotte ( lottie :)) Lily Rose ( OH and mine nans names ) and boy Tristian Edward ( Eddie was OH granddad). Although I do think maybe we will change our minds!!!

I have been doing ovulation tests very half heartedly for the past 2 months, but am yet to get a positive! I am thinking about getting a clear blue fertility monitor nearer the time ( all spare money right now is going on wedding!) cause these stick things are driving me nuts!!! maybe I just don't ovulate, I get lines, but not dark ones :shrug: I keep staring at them but they are not getting any darker!!! Since I came of the pill in Dec i have had a AF every 24-25 days.

xxxx

EDIT: now have a huge smile on my face this is my first post in the ttc forums :) xxxx Sorry had to put that! LOL xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all. Its a bit wierd being over here lol :)

Love Junebugs and have heard of them before ...no idea what they look like. But as said before we could always use ladybirds or something if we were to have a new banner.

We've got names picked out, one for each. 

Sophia-may for a girl and Riley Scott for a boy :D The girls name is double barrelled to be like me as i have one too :) also Scott is my OH family member and its carrying on the tradition on his side where all the men have a middle name belonging to a family member :) We didn't intend to do this but its worked out that our girl's name begins with and S like mine and our boys name begins with an R like OH ..so there's alot of meaning to both names really :D 

Talking about cycles and ovulation..until i went to the docs recently i hadn't payed much attention whilst on the coil cause i only spot. BUT i've been writitng it down and i have now figured out i have a 28 day cycle where i'm on for 5 days. Well i have for the last 2 months anyway :) xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

How's this for a siggy photo?

https://i53.tinypic.com/143nwq1.jpg

Also attached the original. 

Was just toying around, nothing spectacular. :)
 



Attached Files:







Love Bugs.png
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanaBmummy

I like it :D although......I may be leaving you girls :/ I'm not sure yet though xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Leave for where? -hug-


----------



## swanxxsong

I decided to use the bug, but nobody feel obligated to do the same! No matter what's in our signatures, we're all in this together! <3


----------



## Jess137

It's adorable Swan! Love it! If everyone else is ok with it, I'd like to use it.

Welsh_mum2be: Softcups don't hurt at all. I haven't used tampons in years, I don't like the string. I used pads for years. Now I alternate between softcups and pads. If you buy the Instead brand softcups, they are disposable. There are some brands that you wash or rinse out and use over and over again. A couple of the reusable brands I have heard of are Mooncups and the Diva Cup. I never heard of Mooncups until I got on this website, apparently they are in the UK. If you want to just try them out I would suggest getting the disposable ones because if you don't like them you haven't spent a bunch of money. They are a little over $6 per box in the US.

OT, but gasoline is $3.89 here! OMG!!!!!!!! It was already costing me like $55 to fill up my gas tank, I don't even want to know how much it will cost next time! To the other girls in the US, what are the gas prices at where you are?


----------



## swanxxsong

I just paid $3.69 for gas - 50 bucks to fill my Escape from almost empty. I almost cried. 

And thanks! I figured it worked well with the bug theme and is a little less grotesque than a real june bug. ;) lmao.

I've never heard of softcups before. Hm. I need to look into this a bit more!


----------



## dodgegirl

Yay ! I got my junebugs sig to work :) I'm slowly learning...

So I got some news today that my 19 yr old niece is pregnant !!! Found out yesterday that she's engaged, so I texted her today to tell her congrats and she told me the rest of the story!!!!!!!! I was like UGGGGH. DON'T get married yet !!! She's not just 19, but an _*immature 19*_ !! UGHHH. :dohh: There's really no excuse these days to have it happen by accident !!!


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> I like it :D although......I may be leaving you girls :/ I'm not sure yet though xx

I just saw this! Is everything ok?


----------



## dodgegirl

I'm really getting nervous as the weeks get closer and closer !! :shy:


----------



## lu-is

Hi Ladies, I got misplaced in the move at first, but I found you! yay!!! and now I have caught up on my reading. 

1) I like the June bug name and the picture, I'm going to put it in my sig. super cool.

2) Baby names: I've got a couple names I've really come to love lately. 
Boy: Liam, Charles, Keiran
Girl: Avery, Eloise, Sophie/Sophia

3) Wannabe mommy, you're leaving us? is it for good news or bad news? Is everything okay?

4) I agree, gas is crazy... I don't like spending $50 to fill up my tank. grrrr...


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Good morning ladies! How are you all?

I am loving the sunshine in the UK at the moment, people already having bbqs and I even got a little suntan lol!

I am back in work tomorrow, it feel like I have been off for ages but its only been 2 weeks. And as for my operation I mannered to wear trousers yesterday and its not sore anymore so I am very very happy :happydance:Just gonna jump on my DH when I am all healed! :blush:

Swanxxsong - I love the new banner, you are so clever, I wouldnt have a clue. :thumbup: And I am defiantly gong to get some softcups soon too.

Topsy - I really like the name Tristan it sounds really masculine. I find with ovulation tests I really depends what brand you get, The 1st month I was buying them from Wilkinsons 5 for £3 and there worked lovely and got a strong positive. But then I got my CBFM (clear blue fertility monitor) so I just got cheapy OPKs off eBay but I dont get a true positive with those, but I know I ovulated because I get peaks on the CBFM. If you are going to get a CBFM get a second had one off eBay, you can pay half the price and they are really easy to reset, I also get the sticks off eBay they are about £5 cheaper than Boots. But the monitor is well worth investing in!

WanaBmummy - We were debating between Sophia and Daisy for our daughter so I love the name! Why might you be leaving us? I hope everything is ok hun? :hugs:

Jess137 - I am going to get some softcups off the net and try them out for my next cycle! Petrol is sooo expensive here too its about £1.35 a litre :wacko:, usually costs me about £50 to fill up my little VW Polo.

Dodegirl - Your niece is young, has been with her fella for long?

Lu-is - Your names are really nice.

Wow that took me ages!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

swanxxsong said:


> How's this for a siggy photo?
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/143nwq1.jpg
> 
> Also attached the original.
> 
> Was just toying around, nothing spectacular. :)

I cant get this in my signature for some reason?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi lovely ladies!

I'm starting TTC in June (well late June), can I join in here??


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh am I in the right place now?? :wacko:


----------



## swanxxsong

You're in the right place *poppie*!! :) Welcome to the June bugs! <3

*Welsh Mum* - maybe signature is too long? I know I had to do some tweaking since they limit how many lines you can use. So frustrating! I finally adjusted all my tickers and things lol.

*Dodge*, sorry to hear about your niece - that's crazy! /: I'm not one to judge people on 'young weddings' since people thought I was too young (at 22) to get married, but it seems like 19 + engaged because of pregnancy = not always gets great end result. Fingers crossed for her that all goes well in the future!

Ooo, *lu-is*, love the name choices! 

I don't want to do work today. D:

Glad you ladies like the siggy! Now we have our own little corner into which we fit. ;)


----------



## lu-is

Good morning! I'm doing pretty dandy today. (I don't want to work either.. wish it was Friday :( ) Oh well...

I'm getting all excited again for June, I just love seeing the days go by on our counters.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls - I am in WTT also and saw the other thread to come here. I feel that I don't really fit in anywhere with being in July. :( I am about 2 weeks off y'all. I am TTC starting July 14. Can I join you, pretty please???? with a cherry on top??? :) I quit my bc in January, am in my 2nd month of temping and have started prenates.


----------



## swanxxsong

Snowflakes, by all means, of course! :) Welcome to the June (and July!) Bugs! :D <3 

I agree, too, seeing the tickers wind their way down to the summer is really, really exciting. 

What are you most excited to do once you're pregnant? 

For me, besides just _knowing_ I am excited to go shopping with my sister to find all sorts of wonderful things for my LO (consignment and new, a mix of the two). :D


----------



## CeeDee

I'm looking forward to the shopping too. Not looking forward to the morning sickness.


----------



## lu-is

I'm looking forward to the shopping! It is has been so hard not to buy stuff right now!

In an odd way I'm even looking forward to the morning sickness. It'll be an adventure. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

WOW i missed alot lol sooo much to catch up on will read it in a mo :)

Well girls i don't know what to do for the best tbh. I might be leaving you if we decide to change our TTC date :/ I know with the wedding i am either currently risking having a period or morning sickness ...and neither of them will be the best tbh 

BUT we moved over here and i saw someone's thread about the merina coil which is what ive got so thought id have a read. She ahd it for just over a year and had very light periods whilst on it...all the same as me but then once it was removed she had 4 WEEKS of HEAVY BLEEDING!! :( :( I know theres a large possibility that wont happen to me BUT what if it does??? I really dont want that leading up to the wedding. I really don't know what to do it just seems like keeping the coil in until we get back from Greece Sept 1st may be the best option.

What do all you girls think?? xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

wanaBmummy said:


> WOW i missed alot lol sooo much to catch up on will read it in a mo :)
> 
> Well girls i don't know what to do for the best tbh. I might be leaving you if we decide to change our TTC date :/ I know with the wedding i am either currently risking having a period or morning sickness ...and neither of them will be the best tbh
> 
> BUT we moved over here and i saw someone's thread about the merina coil which is what ive got so thought id have a read. She ahd it for just over a year and had very light periods whilst on it...all the same as me but then once it was removed she had 4 WEEKS of HEAVY BLEEDING!! :( :( I know theres a large possibility that wont happen to me BUT what if it does??? I really dont want that leading up to the wedding. I really don't know what to do it just seems like keeping the coil in until we get back from Greece Sept 1st may be the best option.
> 
> What do all you girls think?? xx

:hugs:

Its a had decission to make and there is no way of knowing if you will have heavy bleeding until its out, so its a big gamble. I have only ever had copper coils so cant really compare. When I had the coil in my periods were herrendous, I was housebound out for 2 days of my period! So If it was me I would be waiting until after the wedding, you dont want to be stressing over bleeding when its you happy big day. Maybe go to your doctor and ask if its a common thing to get when the mirena is removed? :shrug:

Wherea are you getting married? Am being nosey now lol xx


----------



## CeeDee

I would leave it in. Getting married is stressful enough.


----------



## wanaBmummy

We are getting married in Lindos, Rhodes, Greece :D Really looking forward to it. We fly out August 17th, get married on the 25th and then fly back on Sept 1st. My birthday is then the 6th so there's alot going on lol 

I know it does make more sense really but i was sooo looking forward to TTC and if we change it I'll have to leave all you lovely ladies :) xx


----------



## Jess137

Hi Snowflakes! Glad you joined us!

I'm sorry about your niece Dodge. Hope everything turns out ok.

wanaBmummy: I think you just have to do what is best for you. If you do leave it in, you know you can always stay here with us (unless you want to move to a group that will be starting TTC when you are). I know realistically that we probably won't all be pg in the first couple of months :( Sorry girls, not trying to discourage anyone!


----------



## swanxxsong

So awesome about your destination wedding!! Please take a TON of photos!

And however sad I'd be to see you leave, that's a choice that's tough to make. Have you spoken to your doctor at all? I've never had a coil - only used BCPs - so I have no idea. I wouldn't want to risk that kind of bleeding for my wedding, but if your wedding is not for awhile, could you get it out sooner and then if you get bleeding, they can remedy that accordingly? No clue. 

I'd talk to my doc if I were you and able to - I did that before my wedding. :)

<3


----------



## dodgegirl

lu-is said:


> I'm looking forward to the shopping! It is has been so hard not to buy stuff right now!
> 
> In an odd way I'm even looking forward to the morning sickness. It'll be an adventure. :)

yes I'm totally looking forward to shopping !!! Can't wait to go to Target and do my baby registry !! so excited ! 

I am totally dreading the 2ww though....ugh what else should I be not looking forward to ? morning sickness...and ??? :shrug:


----------



## Jess137

Just keep in mind that everyone's pregnancies are different, so you might get lucky and not end up with a bunch of horrible symptoms...at least that's what I keep telling myself!:rofl:

Not looking forward to the possibility of pooping during delivery!:sick:


----------



## lu-is

Jess137 said:


> Just keep in mind that everyone's pregnancies are different, so you might get lucky and not end up with a bunch of horrible symptoms...at least that's what I keep telling myself!:rofl:
> 
> Not looking forward to the possibility of pooping during delivery!:sick:

oh yea... good point. yuck. I'm not looking forward to that either. :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> Just keep in mind that everyone's pregnancies are different, so you might get lucky and not end up with a bunch of horrible symptoms...at least that's what I keep telling myself!:rofl:
> 
> Not looking forward to the possibility of pooping during delivery!:sick:

haha totally forgot about that part ! lets hope for the best !

So I'm so thrilled about what I got tonight. My co-worker / really good friend let me buy her practically new baby stuff for $25 a piece: baby carseat, stroller, and high chair !!! plus she threw in the baby tub for free. They are in practically new shape, she took really good care of the stuff !

She's such a great friend!! I went and picked them up tonight. When I put the car seat in the truck, it felt so real and was kind of a OMG moment !!! It felt real having the car seat in there !!! :cloud9: 

I'm really gonna have to buy her something nice!
:happydance: :baby:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the welcome ladies. It's going to take me ages to catch up and work out who everyone is, but I'll get there.

Our current plan is to start trying when we head to USA at the end of June (as I posted elsewhere - we could end up like Posh & Becks and call our baby Brooklyn :laugh2: lol). I stopped my BCP at the end of Feb to let my body get used to not being on it as I was on it for about 10 years. Since then I haven't seen AF so hoping she gets back to her regular self before June so all goes to plan when we start trying. I also started taking the preg vitamins and have had blood tests for all those things like rubella, toxoplasmosis etc. I also had an ultrasound as I did have some abdominal pain last year but that was all good and clear. So all good to go, just gotta get my blood pressure down - but my Dr does know to monitor that anyway.

*snowflakes120* don't worry, I will most probably be TTC when you are in July. Like I said above, we're starting at the end of June but I don't know where my cycle is atm due to lack of AF. So we'll probably be TTC at the same time :)

*dodgegirl* how exciting about getting the baby stuff from your friend. It makes it all seem very real. We purchased a near new pram from our friends (she was having her 2nd so wanted a double) for cheap and we also already have a portacot and a carseat from when we've had friends come to stay with us. I can't wait to go shopping for the other stuff, like a cot and baby clothes :)

Talking about the morning sickness thing, my friend is about 13wks and she's had terrible morning / all day sickness. She would feel yukkie at work and go to the bathrooms cuz she thought she as going to throw up, then the smell of the toilets was worse so she did actually want to be sick. I hope I don't get it as bad as her.


----------



## Poppiebug

Oooh meant to ask - am I allowed the JuneBugs sig too??

(I adore Ladybugs so I agree this is an awesome sig!!)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies!

Please can I join you too? :flower:

My hubby and I did try for a while last year, but then his job was uncertain, so we began WTT again.

Now in a much better position to try again soon! Am a bridesmaid for my friends wedding at the start of June, as soon as that has happened, we'll be trying again!
So, I'll be hopefully TTC June, possibly July, depending on my cycle.

:happydance: Can't wait to start TTC, am counting down the weeks now!


----------



## Poppiebug

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please can I join you too? :flower:
> 
> My hubby and I did try for a while last year, but then his job was uncertain, so we began WTT again.
> 
> Now in a much better position to try again soon! Am a bridesmaid for my friends wedding at the start of June, as soon as that is out the way, we'll be trying again!
> So, I'll be hopefully TTC June, possibly July, depending on my cycle.
> 
> :happydance: Can't wait to start TTC, am counting down the weeks now!

Welcome *Mrs Mel*! Sounds like we'll be starting around the same time in late June/early July :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome *Mrs Mel*! The more the merrier! :)

And of course, by all means, *anyone* may use the June Bugs signature! :) Just kind of helped us because originally we put everyone's names in our sigs, but that got quite lengthy.

*Jess *is right - the likelihood of everyone getting a BFP on their first try in June is (again, not to be discouraging) not necessarily the highest, so if you do leave us, *WanabMummy*, and come back when you're trying, you'll still find us here with our arms wide open. Or if you just long to stay the wait out, again, we'll be here for you. And of course I'll be stalking your progress no matter where you go. ;)

*Dodge*, so awesome to hear about your total bargain from your friend. That rocks! My sister has promised me a few baby items from her son, which is great. If I can save money on things, especially the more $$ items, I'm more than willing. 

Whereabouts in the US are you going to be moving, if you don't mind me asking, *Poppie*?

As for myself, thus far, nothing crazy on my charts. Good signs thus far, then! My temps are all relatively close, all below 97.8, mostly dancing between 97.3 and 97.5. Today's day 6 of my cycle, so I'm slowly but steadily approaching the possibility of ovulation. Is it bad that I'm kind of geeking out? I keep watching and waiting diligently, hoping that when the time comes, I'll see that temperature peak and know, hey my cycle's a-ok!

Just trying to keep myself grounded and remembering that it _may not happen_ this cycle and that I can't be mournful if it does not. 

I think I'm mostly curious. I don't remember what it's like to be off the pill, so I don't remember anything about how long it took for me to get 'normal' nor do I ever recall signs of ovulation from the past. Mostly because I didn't know anything about them until more recently. So really, it'll be an adventure. 

Happy Hump Day to all! We're getting closer to the *weekend*! :)​


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I'm currently on the pill, very much looking forward to stopping it! I can't remember either how long it'll take to get back to normal, hopefully not too long!

Nice meeting you all!


----------



## simno1

Hi guys, 
Sorry for always asking but how do I get the bug pic on my signature? Really not good at all of this forum stuff! 

I can't believe how quickly June is coming around - is anyone else feeling scared/nervous? 

S


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the very kind welcome girlies!

I added the siggy in. I am so happy to some friends to chat with about all this! 

Poppybug - We just may be around the same time!! How exciting!

Simno1 - I have scared days and excited days. As a mix I am anxious. Today I am in a super excited mood and feel very ready!! Next week may be another different story!! 

I am excited to have a bump. I can't wait to go shopping and do a registry just like you Dodgegirl! I am worried about the sickness aspect - my friend just got out of the hospital for being so incredibly nausous/dehydrated/can't keep anything down. She has a pump type thing in her to help with the morning (all day) sickness she is having!!

I too have been temping Swanxxsong. This is my 2nd month. I am on CD 13 and had a big dip yesterday and another small dip the am. My temp should rise tomorrow to confirm my OV today. 

I stopped my BC in January and have had 3 absolutely textbook perfect cycles. I have OV'd on CD 13 of a 26 day cycle. LP is 13 days. I am so happy about this!

Soon my ticker will be below 3 months!! I can't wait!! ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

No worries, here's the code for the sig:

[*img]https://i53.tinypic.com/143nwq1.jpg[*/img]
Just remove the *s before you hit the _save signature_ button and you're good!

--

Fingers crossed for you, *Mrs Mel*, that it all goes to normal quickly!

I am, admittedly, nervous, *simno*. Excited, and nervous. xD

Wow, I'm jealous *snowflake* - I hope I regulate as quickly as you do, and that my cycles are 'right' off the bat! lmfao. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed and am saying a loud, chanting prayer for such. ;) We'll see how it goes! I'm probably more impatient, right now, to see if I ovulate this month, more than anything else. Is that sad? Probably. lmao.


----------



## beccad

Gosh I nearly couldn't find all of you! Hello to all the new people - good to see you! 

I've been a bit busy the last few days with work and decorating our house - it's a total wreck, well not quite, but it does need a lot doing. We ordered our new kitchen on Monday, and we also ordered the new carpet for our bedroom.

Anyhow, remember that job I was talking about applying for about a week ago, well I had a long chat with DH this evening as I've been having second thoughts. As great as it would be, if I got the job it would mean having to put TTC on hold until the end of the year, and I just was so sad about the idea. I don't know about you girls, but thinking about having a baby is all-consuming for me lately and I just don't want to wait any longer. DH said he didn't want to wait any longer either, although he'd have supported me if I really did want to go for the job :cloud9:

Right, i'm going to go and read all five pages (!) so far of this 'group' so I can see what you're all up to!


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> It's adorable Swan! Love it! If everyone else is ok with it, I'd like to use it.
> 
> Welsh_mum2be: Softcups don't hurt at all. I haven't used tampons in years, I don't like the string. I used pads for years. Now I alternate between softcups and pads. If you buy the Instead brand softcups, they are disposable. There are some brands that you wash or rinse out and use over and over again. A couple of the reusable brands I have heard of are Mooncups and the Diva Cup. I never heard of Mooncups until I got on this website, apparently they are in the UK. If you want to just try them out I would suggest getting the disposable ones because if you don't like them you haven't spent a bunch of money. They are a little over $6 per box in the US.
> 
> OT, but gasoline is $3.89 here! OMG!!!!!!!! It was already costing me like $55 to fill up my gas tank, I don't even want to know how much it will cost next time! To the other girls in the US, what are the gas prices at where you are?

You can get Mooncups here (in Boots for any UK ladies!)

Fuel is hugely expensive here as well. My car takes about 55 litres and it cost me £75 at the weekend :cry: I'm being really economical with my driving. Thankfully we don't use it much as I get the train to work, but it's still a shocker isn't it... So I'm driving slower overall and getting into a higher gear as fast as possible.



lu-is said:


> 1) I like the June bug name and the picture, I'm going to put it in my sig. super cool.
> 
> 2) Baby names: I've got a couple names I've really come to love lately.
> Boy: Liam, Charles, Keiran
> Girl: Avery, Eloise, Sophie/Sophia

I like the June Bug too.

No idea about names :dohh: I like 'Summer' for a girl but DH hates it :dohh::dohh:



CeeDee said:


> I'm looking forward to the shopping too. Not looking forward to the morning sickness.

Yes, lots of shopping and hopefully no vomiting! Does anyone else eye up prams and pushchairs whilst they're out and about :blush:


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

double post duuuuh?


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I am away for 1 day and there is sooo much to catch up on lol! Hello and welcome to all the new people. 

Work was ok but I am sooo tired now. Daisy was up at 2:30 for an hout last night but I cant complain because she usually is a really good sleeper.

I didnt have any morning sickness, just needed to pee every 5 mins and my bbs were extremely sore from about 7 weeks until my milk dried up when daisy was 8 weeks old. I loved every part of being pregnant, and had a trouble free pregnancy apart from finding out about the cancer at 36 weeks(but that was tottally unrealated to pregnancy) I was induced 9 days later and had daisy 3 days later. I really missed and craved the rush of going into labour for a long time and really hope that I get to expereience that next time.

I wont be doing alot of shopping as I havent thrown anything out lol - DH is complaining that the loft is too full lol

Wanabemummy - Your wedding sounds like its going to be wonderful! Are you getting nervous now?


----------



## kimberley3

wooooooooooooooooooohhhhh well that was a read! 
I lost you then i found you all :) heheh
Yea i get really nervous and excited then all hyper about it, i just read somes sig and it said something about month and 18days TTC and i was like ooo thats soon :D :D :D 
Names we have already picked lol if its a little boy will be Caleb Onix and if its a little girl it will be Esmé Ruby, and wannabmum hope whatever you pick works out well for you. how is everyone feeling xx :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay I got the sig working!! :)



swanxxsong said:


> Whereabouts in the US are you going to be moving, if you don't mind me asking, *Poppie*?

Oh we aren't actually moving, we're just visiting. My work is sending me to a conference at the end of June in Philadelphia and we'll stay around for a week in NYC after. My husband is also coming with me (he is able to attend the conference for his work too) so we thought we'd make a little holiday out of it as we've never been overseas together (I've only been to New Zealand for work twice) and we would never have had this opportunity to go if it wasn't for my work paying for most of it. So we decided that we would begin out TTC journey while we're over there. You never know, we may conceive while in NYC! 71 days til we fly out!! I'm very excited about the trip and also the beginning of our TTC journey at the same time :happydance:


A question: What (if anything) have your OH's been doing to get ready for the baby making?? I noticed here in Australia they've just started marketing vitamins for men for pre-conception.


----------



## Jess137

Wow, I had to catch up! Welcome Mrs Mel!

Poppie: I am trying to get DH to get ready but it's hard. First off, he's a big baby and won't take vitamins. I have to buy him the adult gummy vitamins, and he only takes them sometimes. Plus he smokes cigarettes, and I want him to quit. He doesn't have any desire to quit. I'm hoping he will change his mind once I explain that when I am pg and after the baby comes, he will have to change and shower before being around us. I've read that 2nd and 3rd hand smoke can contribute to SIDS.

Also, I really need to start temping I guess. I stopped my BCP at the end of February and had my withdrawal bleed. I had a 28 day cycle exactly and had my first period off the pill. If my periods stay the same, I am due to ovulate tomorrow. I keep having negative OPK's, and I'm not having any fertile CM. I know I'm freaking out over nothing, since cycles usually are screwy after coming off the pill. But the thoughts keep running through my head, like what if I don't ovulate?


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahh *poppie* you will be so close to me! I live near Philly!! xDDD And I love NYC. If you've never been before, you'll love it. Enjoy your visit! xo

As for my OH, he does not smoke but I'm trying to encourage him to be more active, cut back on the beer - he doesn't drink a lot, really, but still - and I bought him vitamins that he doesn't want to take, but does. He texts me to say, "Mom I took my damn vitamin." Brat. lol! So that's pretty much it - I have yet to see pre-conception vitamins for males at the store here, but his vitamins have all the needs, I believe, so it should be covered. 

Welcome back to all those who found us and read back all the past few pages. We do tend to fly through things here, eh? ;)

<3

I love my June Bugs. You ladies are _awesome_!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, and *Jess*? I worry all the time that I'm not going to ovulate either. Maybe temping would help ease your fears, as you suggested? We can be worrywarts together, it's all good. ;) <3


----------



## kimberley3

My OH is taking them and working out more and eating healthy plus helping to save as well. Sounds like you have it all sorted there a NY baby aww would be cool if it happened x


----------



## Jess137

Thanks swan! I did buy a BBT thermometer, I just haven't used it. I can't remember to do it! The problem is, my alarm goes off, so I have to get up and turn it off. You aren't supposed to temp after moving. I guess I will have to try anyway. 

I'm sorry, I do a lot of worrying. But that's why I love it on B&B. My only real friends besides my family are my coworkers. But the closest one to my age is in her upper 40's. I don't have anyone close to my age that is in the same place in life as me. Probably because there aren't a ton of 23 year olds who have settled down and are ready to start a family!

Thanks to everyone for listening to me! I just need to tell it to someone, iykwim?


----------



## Poppiebug

*Jess *- don't worry (lol) I am a worrier too.

*Swan *- I saw PA in your location but didn't twig that it meant Pennsylvania :dohh: we are really really looking forward to it. Hoping to check out the sights in Philly when we're there, I'm also really keen to go to Sesame Place, I'm such a big kid and love Sesame Street! Will just have to see if we have time.


Thanks for the info on your OH's vitamins and stuff. We went to the Dr this morning for our flu-vacs for our OS trip (I was so brave!) and I asked the Dr about the vitamins for men, she recommends them. He was taking just a general mens multi-vitamin but she says the pre-conception ones have more good stuff for the baby making. There's a new one here called Menevit so I'm going to get him onto them asap. Another good thing, my Dr was pleased with my blood pressure readings I did from home over the past 10 days so i don't have to go on meds again :)


I'm also about to vent something - found out that my niece (husband's sister's daughter) is pregnant and due in Oct. I'm devastated, which I totally shouldn't be but we're so close, I want to be the one pregnant in the family. I doubt her's was planned but of course if she wants any support (we hardly see her anyway as she lives interstate) we'll be there but still, I never thought I'd be like that and here I am, jealous as all hell. :( sigh... just gotta remember - not long to go, not long to go, not long to go.... HURRY UP JUNE!!! :brat:


----------



## dodgegirl

Poppiebug said:


> I'm also about to vent something - found out that my niece (husband's sister's daughter) is pregnant and due in Oct. I'm devastated, which I totally shouldn't be but we're so close, I want to be the one pregnant in the family. I doubt her's was planned but of course if she wants any support (we hardly see her anyway as she lives interstate) we'll be there but still, I never thought I'd be like that and here I am, jealous as all hell. :( sigh... just gotta remember - not long to go, not long to go, not long to go.... HURRY UP JUNE!!! :brat:

I totally know how you feel !! I just found out 2 days ago that my NIECE is PG also....she's an immature 19 !!! I wanted this to be my time in the family, not anyone else's.....she is due at the end of November, so if things go well for me, we will be PG together. *sigh* i wanted it to be just me... is that so selfish of me ??? All my siblings, all 7 of them all have children (most of them grown) and so I'm the last and wanted it to be just my time...

:grr:


----------



## Poppiebug

dodgegirl said:


> I totally know how you feel !! I just found out 2 days ago that my NIECE is PG also....she's an immature 19 !!! I wanted this to be my time in the family, not anyone else's.....she is due at the end of November, so if things go well for me, we will be PG together. *sigh* i wanted it to be just me... is that so selfish of me ??? All my siblings, all 7 of them all have children (most of them grown) and so I'm the last and wanted it to be just my time...
> 
> :grr:

I am exactly with you there. I am the baby of 4 kids in my family. They are all a lot older than me and have had their kids. I have 4 nieces and 4 nephews ranging in age from 22 (the one who is PG) to 7. My nephew (18) already has a 1 year old! I hate being the last.


----------



## dodgegirl

Poppiebug said:


> I am exactly with you there. I am the baby of 4 kids in my family. They are all a lot older than me and have had their kids. I have 4 nieces and 4 nephews ranging in age from 22 (the one who is PG) to 7. My nephew (18) already has a 1 year old! I hate being the last.

I'm so glad someone knows how I feel !! Yeah I am the "baby" of 8 kids total in our family. And I hate being called the baby, but it is what it is.....
my oldest niece is 28 and she's also trying for a baby !

I hate it !! It also makes me sad that my nieces & nephews are gonna be too old to play with my kid(s), it will have to be their kids that mine plays with !!! oh well.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm the biggest worrier in the world!

I've been trying to get hubby a bit healthier too, encouraging him to eat well etc.
Other then that, have been trying to tidy the house to make a bit more space (we have a tiny little house, so need all the room we can make!) I'll start folic acid soon too.

Feel a bit helpless just waiting for June to come, so trying to do as much as I can to make the time fly by :)


----------



## beccad

I laughed loudly at the question whether DH was taking any supplements! I mentiOned it this morning and he looked at me like I was mad and started beating his chest cave man style, and proclaiming he's got super sperm! To be fair, men in his family seem to get their wives pregnant just by looking at them! I hope we're not the exception to that rule...

I did manage to get him to cut down on booze after Christmas as I told him it can damage sperm. He wasn't drinking loads, but it was a regular couple of beers everynight when he got home from work, and he was using it as a stress release, which isn't so good. Every once in a while is fine but not everyday. That's a habit.


----------



## kimberley3

im quite lucky as the OH doesnt drink hardly at all, probs only about 5times a year if that! the ones we have got is satagen (if thats spelt right im not sure) they do a double pack one for the mother and one for the father to be. My other half thinks he has super sperm too lol aint men funny!


----------



## Poppiebug

Well it's good to hear we've been "trying" to get the guys fit and healthy for the BD in June. My hubby doesn't drink heaps (maybe a couple on the weekend) so that's not much of a problem and he seems ok with getting on the vitamins. 

A funny story - when my friend (who is now pregnant) and her husband were trying, he wouldn't BD with her if he'd had any alcohol. He thought it'd compromise his spems and affect the baby. I wanted to say "how do you think the majority of the population was conceived??" - LOL well I thought it was funny anyway :laugh2:


----------



## swanxxsong

I know exactly what you mean, *Jess* - I feel so alone in this. One coworker is TTC I _think_ but she recently had a m/c so I don't want to ask and still, don't talk about it much. And none of my friends are even remotely close to wanting to TTC - the few who were are already PG! /: The rest of my coworkers are over 40, my sister just had a baby, so I feel alone. Then I found BNB and I love it here. :) It's a great way to get things off my chest and relate to other women in the same or similar situations.

Oh *Poppie* you'll have a blast! Granted I've never been to Australia so you may hate it, but I think Philly and NYC are both great cities. :) There's a lot to do in Philly and you'll see a lot of sites. If you like chocolate, there's the Philadelphia Chocolate Tour - a walking tour of local chocolate makers - and it's supposed to be _awesome_. We want to do a tour soon, just have not gotten that far yet. -_-


I'm giggling over *Becca's* description of her OH because when I mentioned vitamins, I got a similar look of disdain and skepticism, and he was like, "Yeah I'm in great health, don't need stuff." Yeah okay, no. I bought them and he has subjected himself to taking them but I know he's not happy about it. And guess what? 

This girl? She doesn't care, he's taking them anyway. xDD

So sorry to hear about the nieces situation for both of you - *twag & poppie* - that sucks! I hate when I hear about someone to whom I'm close getting pregnant when they're either irresponsible, were not trying or just am not mature enough for that kind of thing. /: It's really frustrating, because then I fear that oh no, I'll take years to get pregnant or find out I can't have kids or something irrational and way in left field for the fact that I'm not even TTC yet. Bah! <3 

FertilityFriend predicts tomorrow as my last day in 'non-fertile' stage. Meaning the big O should come perhaps next week, meaning I'm getting _curiouser and curiouser_ as to whether or not it'll actually happen this month. 

Hrmph! I don't want to wait.


----------



## dodgegirl

ok it's official....I'm addicted to this thread... lol
i'm running late for work but had to log on and take a glance. i will have to read more later....

have a great day everyone !! :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Dodgegirl, I understand. My cousin, who already has one and is 8 years younger than me, is thinking about having another. I just have this feeling like she wants to beat me to it. When she was pregnant with her first, my sister and another cousin were pregnant at the same time.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

I never thought of getting my hubby on vitamins. Maybe I will have to pick him up some Men's vitamins this weekend. I don't think he would have a problem with taking them, in fact I gave him one of my Prenates the other day because he thought he was getting a cold.... He has already agreed to cut back on the beers. He drinks one or two in the evenings. I don't have a problem with that but also have read that doesn't help so...

I am totally in the same boat as you Poppiebug!! I feel like I live in my cousin's shadow and I want my own time to be pregnant - My mom told me recently that my cousin plans on trying for baby#2 soon - My mom doesn't know of our TTC plans - We are keeping it a secret from the the family. Anyways, when she said it my heart just sank. I want to be the one pregnant in the family!!! And I know if she announces it before me I will take it pretty hard.

Anyone happen to watch that show Pregnant in Heels on Bravo on Tuesday??? It was pretty cute, I think I'll keep watching it!!

Beccad - I would have done the same thing regarding the new job...

Today is my b-day and I turned 31. Yuck. I always thought I'd be done having babies by now and I haven't even started yet!! I have been in a pretty yucky mood all day. :(

Like the names you picked Kimberley.

Jess, I only started temping because I am a total worry wart and wanted to make sure that I was indeed OVing!! 

Hope y'all are having a great day!!


----------



## Jess137

I know how you feel girls! I found out a few weeks ago that my cousin is pg. From a DRUNKEN ONE NIGHT STAND. Oh, and she's having TWIN GIRLS! She's somewhere around 15 weeks. I was hoping to be the first one to have a baby:( I am trying to be happy for her though. She has been through a lot. Her husband was a former Marine and a police officer. He was killed in the line of duty less than 6 months after they got married. That was a little over a year ago. The guy she is pg by was her sister's husband's best man. So I think it will be good for her.

Sorry to ramble. Thanks for the encouragement guys! You're all awesome!:flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Good morning ladies, well it's morning here for me (are there any other Aussies in here??). TFIF! Can't wait for the weekend, I've got some friends coming to stay Saturday and we're heading to an AFL game Saturday afternoon. You probably don't know much about Aussie Rules, but it's just an awesome atmosphere to go to a game and support your team to victory! I support the mighty Carlton Blues!!

Anyways, I'm glad we're all in the same boat when it comes to that whole jealous feeling about others announcing their pregnancies. We're all sooooo close and it will be us soon enough. I'm so glad I can come here and whine about it with people who understand. 

Well I was a big brave girl yesterday (am really a big sook), we went and had our flu-vac for our trip overseas, so we wont get sick or swine flu. I also had to go to the dentist for some fillings, which I was totally scared about, but I survived. I'm trying to get all these things done before TTC so I know my health is ok and also making sure things are done in case they can't be done during pregnancy. 

My AF is still MIA (42 days since my last one) , I took another preg test this morning, just to be sure because I want to have a few drinks on the weekend. It was a :bfn: and I've really not had any symptoms of being pregnant (or AF coming for that matter) and we haven't done it without a condom so I guess it's just my body fixing itself up after stopping my BCP. My Dr gave me the referral for the blood test, so I will wait another week and see what happens. I really don't want AF as I expect her to be painful and yuk, but I'd like to know my body is getting itself back into routine so we can go at it by the end of June. 

HOLY CRAP! I've written an essay this morning. Sorry for the massive post, I'll leave it there for now.

Have a nice day!!
:)


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> Yay I got the sig working!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Whereabouts in the US are you going to be moving, if you don't mind me asking, *Poppie*?
> 
> Oh we aren't actually moving, we're just visiting. My work is sending me to a conference at the end of June in Philadelphia and we'll stay around for a week in NYC after. My husband is also coming with me (he is able to attend the conference for his work too) so we thought we'd make a little holiday out of it as we've never been overseas together (I've only been to New Zealand for work twice) and we would never have had this opportunity to go if it wasn't for my work paying for most of it. So we decided that we would begin out TTC journey while we're over there. You never know, we may conceive while in NYC! 71 days til we fly out!! I'm very excited about the trip and also the beginning of our TTC journey at the same time :happydance:
> 
> 
> A question: What (if anything) have your OH's been doing to get ready for the baby making?? I noticed here in Australia they've just started marketing vitamins for men for pre-conception.Click to expand...

The little trip together to NYC sounds like a great idea!


My DH hasn't been doing too much. I bought multivitamins for both us and he seems to be taking those frequently and I've been uping the amount of vegetables I cook with and serve for meals.

I just got regular multivitamins, they have a great amount of everything so I think they'll do.:thumbup:

An aside, did you know it takes 72 for sperm to be made? so the affects of nutrition and stuff on sperm has to be months in advance. wow! I just read it in a book yesterday.


----------



## lu-is

swanxxsong said:


> Oh, and *Jess*? I worry all the time that I'm not going to ovulate either. Maybe temping would help ease your fears, as you suggested? We can be worrywarts together, it's all good. ;) <3

I'm with you too.. I'm worried I won't ovulate this summer.
Having just had surgery on my ovary last month I don't know what to expect, but I'm still not coming off my BCP until May.

I ordered some Ov strips so I can test just to see if I am ovulating, it'll give me some piece of mind.


----------



## lu-is

All right... now I've caught up on everything. :)

Happy Friday for those who have reached it already, and happy Thursday evening for those of us in the West.

There seems to be a lot pregnancy announcements in everyone's families lately; generally of the "surprise" sort.. That can be frustrating.
I totally know what you mean about wanting it to be your time; it kind of feels like being pregnant is "my time to shine", get some attention and stuff.. I know my oldest sister sure did when she had her first to babies.
I don't think we're petty or selfish, it's just such a happy, exciting time that you want to share and be embraced by everybody.

-damn... I just realized I forgot to go to the pharmacist today and pick up my BCP. crappidy crap.. I'll be a couple days off now. boo.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Birthday Snowflakes! Sorry you're feeling a bit down about not having babies by now. My hubby's 32 and I know he's always thought he'd have babies by now, so I know it's not a nice feeling to have. Hopefully you'll have your bump soon though!

Happy Friday to everyone! So strange that we're all in such different time zones.
It's Friday morning here and I'm just getting ready for work, almost another weekend, which means one more week closer to TTC! Yippee!
Have a good day ladies!


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy birthday *Snowflakes*! I hope it was a good one!! :D <3

I am _so_ relieved that it is Friday!! Two of my girlfriends are coming up to visit me for the night, because I'm what we affectionally call a "tax season widow" at this time of year. My husband does accounting work, so I said goodbye to him this morning and won't see much of him until Monday evening around midnight. It's not fun nor easy but I'm used to it by now, and it could be a lot worse. Just whack when you're not used to it because it's not common! lol. But the girls are coming so we'll have a dandy good time, and I'm going horseback riding again on Sunday. Good distractions. 

Anyone have exciting weekend plans??? 

I just hit day 8 of my cycle. According to TCOYF's estimates, if my cycle is "generally normal" then I should be hitting 'fertile period' tomorrow. So I'm going to test every morning when I wee, to see what's up, and we'll be using condoms. Fingers crossed for a positive on the ovulating, but we'll see what happens! LOL. 

I need to go read about what 'symptoms' and 'signs' I might experience. I haven't ovulated in so long, I don't remember anything about it. /:

Watch and my hopes are up for nothing. xD

<3!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls! It ended up being a good evening after all. Hubby made me a nice dinner and bought me a beautiful flower. Very sweet. He's so good to me. I was thinking last night that next year at this time I *should* be pregnant on my b-day. That was a great feeling. And our fav hockey team won - Go Sabres! (Sorry Swanxxsong - you're prolly a Flyers Fan!!)

Poppiebug, my sister lived in Aust. for like 6 months. She loved going to those Aussie Rules game. She said they were outta control fun! 

I think I jinxed myself though about the whole perfect cycle and OV thing. So I had that big temp dip the other day and yesterday it was supposed to shoot up to confirm OV - well it went up but not by all that much, at least not like last month and then this AM it took a very small dip down. I don't know. So maybe I haven't OV'd yet... FF won't confirm OV until you have 3 higher temps in a row. I will have to wait and see I guess. 

Swanxxsong, When I went off the pill (after being on it for 12 years straight) I had sore BB's and bad OV pains. I still have had OV pains every month since. Have fun with your girlies this weekend. 

We are going to see a friends band play tomorrow night. Other than that - just a normal weekend. Tonight is usually always movie night.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! I'm actually not really an _anything_ fan for hockey. so no worries Snowflake! I mean, I enjoy hockey but I'm really a baseball and football kinda gal, so I never really picked a team or anything. ;) Heard it was a pretty tragic loss for the Flyboys though, woosh! My coworkers are not happy. 

Okay, thanks for the tips. I feel a little crampy and gross today, but I think it's because I've been majorly slacking on eating healthy and working out this week. I've just felt 'off' almost all week. And I never had any withdrawal bleed since my period ended, so that's a good thing. We'll see how the weekend takes me!

Sounds fun, have a good time seeing the band! :D


----------



## ecobear

Hiya! :hi:

*Copied from original thread in WTT - didn't realise you had moved!*

I'm 24, had my last injection in Feb & currently waiting for it to wear off (should have had next inj on Tue 20th Apr) Decided we are waiting until June to start trying for our 1st... 

It has taken me 2 years to 'persuade' DH to come around to my way of thinking - :happydance:

Not sure how I'm going to wait... Think I will have gone mad well before then as the 'broody clock' seems to have gone into overdrive :grr: 

I have no idea what will happen once I'm 'flying solo', I have had 6 months on the pill, 2 Implants (3 years each) & 3 Injections since I was 16. I'm not sure how my body will react with nothing in my system :shrug:

So if there is room for another :blush: I'd like to join you guys!

X x


----------



## lu-is

Welcome!!!! The more the merrier! 
Glad you'll be joining us in June.


----------



## Jess137

Welcome! Sorry, I'm at work and can't post anything long. Will be back on this afternoon.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome ecobear!! <3

Like said above, the more the merrier, we welcome anyone with open arms. :)

Fingers crossed and best wishes for the upcoming months! I look forward to getting to know you better. xo


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Welcome ecobear! And a very happy birthday to Snowflakes120 - We should really learn each other real name, Mines Carla.

How are we all doing? I am sooooo happy its friday, had a really hard day in work today and feel like I achieved nothing! :nope: I was wondering what everyone does for a living? 

I work in banking! Prob the worst profession to be in at them moment! Errghhh - but I keep telling myself its only 3 days a week lol

Dont have many plans this weekend really, just going to relax in the garden if the weather is good!

I am nearly at the end of this cycle! My AF is due on tuesday/wednesday and that will be my last cycle before TTC :happydance::happydance::happydance: Obv providing everything is ok with scan.

Hope you all have a fab weekend xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Jess137

I think everyone can figure out my real name....well, it's actually Jessi, but DH's family all calls me Jess. I'll answer to either!

I work in a doctor's office. I do the billing and reception, deal with insurance companies (yuck!), etc.

I'm going to do another OPK today, my CM is changing. Hopefully means that I will ovulate soon! Wow, I hadn't realized that. The next cycle is the last before TTC! Exciting:happydance:


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Weekend everyone! 

I'm shocking with real names of people on forums (unless of course they use their name as their forum name!). I'm Katie - just incase you missed it somewhere else.

:)


----------



## lu-is

Yay Friday!!! 
My real name is Marissa, and my official job title is credit clerk.. I work for "business solutions"/financing company for furniture stores and essentially my task is to handle approval requests on orders being shipped to a store. (to limit risk to the company approval is granted based on the credit of the store) and I deal with invoicing and such..
That's the very simplified version, it's a complex company.

I just picked up my last refill of BCP! 2 packs to go!


----------



## dodgegirl

welcome Ecobear !! yah for sure the more the merrier ! I just don't know how I'll keep the real names straight with the screen names...i'm horrible with names...haha maybe I need to create a cheat sheet ! 

Well my FOB (father of baby- to be) is meeting my family tomorrow, some of my family knows who he is and others will think he's my bf. I will just be saying to those that don't know that he's just my friend... he's so scared to meet them !

If you all want to know further about my situation just feel free to ask! I don't mind posting it in here but don't want to spill my whole story if no ones really interested? 

other than that, tonight I'm taking my niece (no not the one that we just found out she's PG, a diff one) out for her 21st bday. I'm the DD for her & her friends! Good times... we are going to my fav country bar, the place where I used to spend A LOT of time...! Should be fun :happydance:

Ok sorry enough rambling but I usually only get time to post once a day on here. have a great weekend everyone, I'll check in tomorrow !


oh p.s. my real name is PAULA ! ( and I drive a dodge truck, there's the screen name part)

:hi: :hug:


----------



## Jess137

I'd love to hear your story Paula! I'm very nosy (I prefer curious though!). It's really interesting to me to hear about other people's lives, and see what similarities and differences there are with mine.

I am also going to have a hard time remembering people's names! I have a crappy memory anyway. I don't even want to know what it will be like once I'm pg. Ever heard of preg-nesia? I've been told about it. I won't have any memory left, I'm afraid!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm Mel, in case you didn't guess!

I work as an office manager.

Paula, would love to hear your story too, always interesting to learn about other peeps :)


----------



## ecobear

Well, can't actually remember if I mentioned my name! I'm Katie (another one lol)

I work as a Support Worker for a big national training company. I work with people with Criminal Convictions, Drug/Alcohol Issues & Homeless, to try help them get back into either training or employment. Never a dull day! I also have a part time job working in a Youth Centre as a Youth Support Worker. 

I'm nosey as anything too, haha!

Should have been going for next Inj next Tuesday (not going tho, had my last in Feb) Starting to feel a bit crampy like AF is lurking... God knows what is going to occur!

Hope you all have a fab weekend :)


----------



## kimberley3

I'm Kimberley if you also have not guessed :)
I work as an adult learning disability carer, we have residential who live with us and then a respite floor which is used for short breaks so the families can have a break. Never a dull day here either! Our service users range from downs, to prefound adults, very hard but rewarding job. My only concern is when i do get pg the work load as its very physical and have alot of chanlleging behaviours, which can often be violent but we will pass that bridge when we come to it :) HAPPY WEEKEND im enjoying this weekend more than ever as i never get weekends off but i have a/l for ten days go back onThursday. pahhh :( well hope you all have a good weekend, im off to go shopping as this is my last night i can drink its my cousins hen night and its another day to be celebrating as its my last pill yayayayay right less of the rambling what has everone got planned? :) x


----------



## Poppiebug

How is everyone's weekend going?

Mine's been up and down - AF finally decided to show herself, I am glad she's here but now she can leave her side effects and bugger off! LOL! Hopefully now I will be back to a normal cycle and ready to ttc late June, which if my calendar is right, I should be ovulating aroud the time we first start the official BD!

Today we went to an AFL game with some friends who are also staying over. It ended up being a draw!! So annoying, but a great game though! Tonight we've just had a few drinks and now its bed time so I thought I would just pop in and see how my lovely Junebug friends are going.

Anyways, I should hop off to sleep. Night, night! 
:sleep:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey girlies :D 

I've been busy the past few days so haven't been on in a while and MY GOD!! how much have i missed lol

Welcome to all the newbies here that i've missed :)

Taking it baaaaaack to when we weere on about my wedding and TTC etc...

I have been to the doctor before that and she didn't say about any bleeding other than a period and she dais if we did that in August vefore the wedding she could always give me per....something lol to stop the bleed but its not ideal for TTC. 

I'm probably just going to wait till after the wedding :( it makes more sense and will probably be less stressfull. I did think about taking the coil out earlier BUT if i didn't get any bleeding and was fine and then had a :bfp: would i fit in my dress?? So thats not really an option tbh 

With the wedding i'm really looking forward to getting away but it hasn't really hit me yet that i'm getting married lol Because most of it is being done over there i don't see alot over here to make it real lol. I did get very excited however when i went for my dress fitting the other week :D :D :D and picked out a veil!! I've got to go back soon to try it on after the alterations have been made. 

We still haven't got my OH suit sorted yet!! which is starting to worry me because until we do that we can't sort out dad and best man etc

I'll probably get to July when my friends wedding is and it will all smack me in the face like a brick wall lol

I would try and reply to what you ladies have already been chatting about but catching up on 6 pages is very hard lol You've all been extremely busy on here. xxx


----------



## beccad

Hi ecobear *waves*

Every time I log back on there's another few pages - I think it's all picked up pace now that it's only a few weeks away. *46 days!!!*

Swannsong, I never get any signs of ovulation other than the changes in CM, and even then it's not very obvious! I think perhaps I might have to start being a bit more serious and taking my temp every morning. DH doesn't want me to as he'd prefer if we were just NTNP for a while and see what happens, but I'm just so impatient. My cycles are a bit weird at the moment anyway. AF was due today but then over the last year or so cycle length has varied from 24-31 days, and it's never the same two cycles in a row. So it would be good to know what is going on I think!


----------



## lu-is

When I'm not on BC I get ovulation signs (sore nipples, CM, and I used to get ovary pain on the one side, but now that I had surgery that might be gone).

Dodgegirl/Paula - I'd really be interested in your story if you're willing to share. I like getting to know people. 

My weekend is goind pretty good. Nothing exciting has happened, but I've been quite productive with my housework today.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I am sooo nosey too, and would love to hear your stories. I am happy to tell mine to anyone who wants to know! But most of you probably know it already!

I am going to start prenantals at the start of next cycle, OH is finally coming around to the idea a bit more! Yay! But I have noooo chance of him taking any lol.

anyone watch BGT? Wasnt that guy singing Tracey Chapman BRILLIANT!!

Have a good Sunday xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I am nosy/curious as well! So anyone with interesting stories, please feel free to share!

I'm Vicky, by the way. I work as an admin. assistant for a payroll company. I enjoy it, actually, even though it's not really remotely what I went to college for, or anything. I have a great boss and wonderful coworkers. For what more could a woman ask? ;)

My weekend has been fun but busy with my girlfriends. Vegging out now with the OH - he got out of work earlier than planned today, yay! Tomorrow will be a quiet day of just me. Cannot wait until tax season ends, only two more days! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends!


----------



## dodgegirl

Ok everyone, here's my story of TTC. Please don't be judgmental and try and keep an open mind. If you knew what I have been through with relationships and whatnot, you would have a little bit more understanding. So I will give you a little background first.....

I'm 32 now. Married at 21, divorced a yr and half later. no kids.
been through several LTR, no one has been the right match yet. 
Dated for several years off and on, I've seen it all. Kinda lost my faith in finding the "good guys", I think they are all taken ! LOL
I'm the youngest of 8 kids in our family, they all have kids so I grew up watching my nieces/nephews and being around babies. I have always wanted kids, and know that I'll be a great mom.

I came to a place in my life around the holidays last year where I wanted to take a break from dating..... then I started looking into adoptions, sperm donors, etc. I found the term "co-parenting". The term usually applies to divorced couples who are raising the child together, or for same sex couples who want to raise the child with the other parent.
So I decided that I would search this term co-parenting out....

I found a guy who wants to raise a child with me, he's 31 and he has been looking for a female to do this with for about 8 years. He's gay, so there would be no romantic relationship between us. We met online. He wants to see the child as much as possible and will help financially as well. He's very flexible and is a great communicator. So we will have shared/split custody, with me being the primary parent. We will be doing an at home insemination with a kit.

I don't expect you all to agree with my decision, but it the best option for me to have a child at this point in my life right now. So I just ask that you just give me the :thumbup: and be supportive. Some of my family members and friends know my situation and are supportive......

So yeah I'm really excited.....

thanks guys. :flower:


----------



## lu-is

I think that's great! I think it's fantastic that you were able to find someone in a somewhat similar situation or stage in their life who is interested in co-parenting with you. It probably can't be easy to find the right person for that kind of job. (heck we all know how hard dating can be).

Sounds like you are in for quite the challenge and adventure. I wish you all the best with this and I definetly offer you my support. Two thumbs up!
I'm glad you've got the support of friends and family too, that will make the world of difference for you.

mind if I ask why you chose June to TTC? (sorry.. I'm curious now lol)

Oh yes, and thank you for sharing your story with us! :)


----------



## topsy

Aw dodgegirl, you have to do what it right for you, and your LO, whatever works for you my sweets. I echo what Lu-is said. I wish you all the luck in the world hun. xxx

Me I am Jules 29 ( 30 on my wedding day :)) OH is 26, we been together for just over 2 1/2 years, but we were friend since we were younger, 11 ish. I work as a nanny 2 long days a week, which I love, only started in March. I have worked in childcre for the last 11 years- My god that makes me feel sooo old! :) 2 other days I help my mum care for my nan she is 93, has Alzheimer's, is partically sighted and has breast cancer. So never a dull moment! I am glad I can help out, It ws either that or nan had to go in a residental home, as mum couldnt cope with everythng on her own.

I have spent most of my weekened in bed :( caught the LO I nanny for tummy bug :( but then have done odd bits for the wedding too :) Dont plan on doing a lot today, so will be stalking round here on BnB :)

I did an Ovulation test strip ( sorry sure there is an abbreviation for it, but cant remember what!) last night I got my first ever near ish positive, though I felt awful with tummy bug I could stop grining (Imagine what i will be like when I get my BFP :)) although since coming off the pill in dec I hve had cyles of 24 days, but this one looks like it is going to be longer? Anyway plan to do one midday and see hwta that looks like :)

Have a good sunday, I am about to have some dry toast! xxxxxxx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Dodgegirl, I think its a wonderul that you have decided to co-parent, just because you are not in a relationship shouldnt mean that you cant have children, I admire the fact that you are giving the man a chance that he may not otherwise ever have. Your baby may not be brought up in the 'conventional' way but he/she will be loved and adored by you both alot more than other parents I know! I will support you on your happy journey :thumbup:


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Ok heres my story, but its a long one lol!

I am 28 and so is my DH. I met my wonderful man when we were both 19 online! Fell in love instantly and we have been together everyday ever since!
We were engaged 9 month later but it was a long engagement, we bought a house together in 2006 then got married in Scotland in Gretna Green in 2007.

When I was 16 I was diagnosed with PCOS and was told that it may be impossible to have children naturally, it hit me hard but I accepted it and explained to my DH early in our relationship, he was ok with it but there was always a huge hole there. I only used to get a period every 6 months if I was lucky! after we got married we never used any contraception but then in Sept 2008 I started having a regular period every month so in Jan 2009 we decided to use some OPK's and I was ovulating :happydance: Then in Feb 2009 I got my :bfp: (I think there prob some old pots on here) We were over the moon and thats an understatement!!!

My pregnancy was wonderful, no sickness, no weight gain!

In April 2009 I had a painful lump under my left arm, the docs referred me to the breast clinic as she thought it was a blocked milk duct from pregnancy. In the meantime I had bloods done and I was diagnosed with glandular fever I had more lumps appear in the left side of my neck. The doctor told me it was the glandular fever and they would go away on their own!

I went on holiday in June 2009 I was 26 weeks pregnant, had a brilliant time but the day before coming home I couldnt move my head with the pain and the lumps were increasing, I had them under both arms and the one in my neck had got bigger and really sore. As soon as we got home I went to the docs she signed me off work as she STILL THOUGHT IT WAS GLANDULAR FEVER!!

10th July 2009 - My appointment at the breast clinic, I had an ultrasound and biopsy taken of the lump under my right arm as it was bigger than the one under my left arm! A week later I went back for results, they told me it was NOTHING sinister like cancer but they had to send it off for more analysis. I wasnt worried, still off work and enjoying being pregnant.

I phoned every Thursday for more news but every week there was nothing.....Then they called me back on September 10th 2009 for what I thought was to have another biopsy. But she said 'Its not good news' and told me I had Lymphoma, I didnt know what Lymphoma was! Then she said it was cancer, all I could think of was my unborn baby, what if it has harm her? But they assured me she would be ok.

The following Monday 14th I saw my oncologist for the first time, we agreed the induction should be booked ASAP so that they could start staging me! But I asked if I could just have 2 weeks with my baby before anything happened, She did agree. I was induced on the 19th and had a very healthy but small baby girl on the 22nd. I was on cloud nine, my illness was so far in the back of my mind, I was in a bubble!

The next 2 weeks were wonderful. But I knew the bad days were quickly approaching, I broke down in front of the car sales man when we were buying a family car (poor man).

On the 5th oct I had CT scan, The day after I had a bone marrow biopsy (this was worse than childbirth) Took him 3 attempts, after the 2nd I nearly gave up, but my mum talked me round. Then on the 7th I had a PET scan.

I had a until chemo started I was sore but loving being a mummy, she kept me going, gave me hope every day.

I was staged at 3B with enlarged nodes both sides of my neck, both armpits, chest, groin and back (Maybe 4 as the bone marrow was still active, but that could have been because of pregnancy)

I had a Hickman line fitted the day before I started chemo on the 13th of Oct 2009. I was booked in for 8 cycles of ABVD. I had a PET scan on 4th dec I was responding really well to ABVD with good shrinkage, so I was reduced to just 6 cycles. Also confirmed as only 3B as bone marrow was ok!!!! Yay!!!!

The chemo didnt make me sick but I was tired, but didnt blame the chemo for this I blamed that on being a new mum! I had numb fingers so found dressing Daisy a problem. My Hair thinned but I never lost it all but I did shave it off as I was worried about it going down the babies throat. But as symptoms go I think I had it pretty good.

I finished treatment on the 23rd March 2010 and had a CT scan in April, It did show that the nodes in my Armpits had shrunk to normal size and all the other apart from one in my chest were significantly smaller. The node in my chest was still on the large side but less than 1.5cm. The scan also showed lung scarring. But I was told I was in remission!!
My periods returned a month after finishing chemo and I have had regular ones ever since!

I had another CT scan In august as I found a enlarged node in my neck but docs said that they had not changed since last scan and that the lung scarring had gone!!!


I have a CT scan on April 27th and as long as I am still clear we will be given the ok to start TTC!

I did warn you that it was a long story, I have never fully told it before on Bnb because I am still in denial over it all - but heres to the future!!

Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## dodgegirl

aww thank you *lu-is, topsy and welsh_mum2b* !! I really appreciate your positive words of encouragement, it means a lot. * Lu-is*, we chose June to start TTC, as we wanted to wait a few months to get to know each other (we met in February) and make sure it's right, and to talk everything through to make sure we were on the same page and make sure we were meant for each other to do this. We originally planned for Sept, but I decided I couldn't wait that long and moved it up 2 months.

Thanks again everyone. talk to you tomorrow, time for bed. :hug:


----------



## topsy

Welsh_mum2be, I have tears in my eyes reading your story. Thank you for sharing. You are very courageous and from your avatar looks like you have a gorgeous little girl. I went with my cousin when she had leukemia for a bone marrow biopsy as she said that it was worse than childbirth too. I have everything crossed for you that you still get the all clear ( which i am sure you will) on your next CT scan, and then you can start ttc. :hugs:


I think this is a great site, and thread and hopefully whatever life throws at us we can all support each other on our way to BFP :)

xxxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks so much for sharing your stories - its lovely to know more about my Junebug buddies!

*dodgegirl* I think what you are doing is wonderful. You have to do what's right for you and it's not like you've just gone into this cold, you've done your research and found someone who you are really comfortable with and I'm sure everything will be just fantastic. :)

*Welsh_mum2be* your story is amazing. You've done so well and I'm sure you'll get that green light to TTC after your next scan. 

There's not too much to tell about me - I met hubby at university and we married 2.5 years later. We moved to a small town for a few years where we met some lovely people, who we are still good friends with, but I was teaching in a very toxic environment which led to me being diagnosed with depression. Luckily we were able to move away from there and move to Melbourne where we are now. We absolutely love it here, and I no longer suffer from depression or have to take meds for it. We will start to build our home very soon and of course start our family. 

Well it's now Sunday night here, and it's back to work tomorrow :( I hope everyone has a good week. I am very much looking forward to having a 5 day weekend for easter and ANZAC Day holiday next weekend.


----------



## kimberley3

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Ok heres my story, but its a long one lol!
> 
> I am 28 and so is my DH. I met my wonderful man when we were both 19 online! Fell in love instantly and we have been together everyday ever since!
> We were engaged 9 month later but it was a long engagement, we bought a house together in 2006 then got married in Scotland in Gretna Green in 2007.
> 
> When I was 16 I was diagnosed with PCOS and was told that it may be impossible to have children naturally, it hit me hard but I accepted it and explained to my DH early in our relationship, he was ok with it but there was always a huge hole there. I only used to get a period every 6 months if I was lucky! after we got married we never used any contraception but then in Sept 2008 I started having a regular period every month so in Jan 2009 we decided to use some OPK's and I was ovulating :happydance: Then in Feb 2009 I got my :bfp: (I think there prob some old pots on here) We were over the moon and thats an understatement!!!
> 
> My pregnancy was wonderful, no sickness, no weight gain!
> 
> In April 2009 I had a painful lump under my left arm, the docs referred me to the breast clinic as she thought it was a blocked milk duct from pregnancy. In the meantime I had bloods done and I was diagnosed with glandular fever I had more lumps appear in the left side of my neck. The doctor told me it was the glandular fever and they would go away on their own!
> 
> I went on holiday in June 2009 I was 26 weeks pregnant, had a brilliant time but the day before coming home I couldnt move my head with the pain and the lumps were increasing, I had them under both arms and the one in my neck had got bigger and really sore. As soon as we got home I went to the docs she signed me off work as she STILL THOUGHT IT WAS GLANDULAR FEVER!!
> 
> 10th July 2009 - My appointment at the breast clinic, I had an ultrasound and biopsy taken of the lump under my right arm as it was bigger than the one under my left arm! A week later I went back for results, they told me it was NOTHING sinister like cancer but they had to send it off for more analysis. I wasnt worried, still off work and enjoying being pregnant.
> 
> I phoned every Thursday for more news but every week there was nothing.....Then they called me back on September 10th 2009 for what I thought was to have another biopsy. But she said 'Its not good news' and told me I had Lymphoma, I didnt know what Lymphoma was! Then she said it was cancer, all I could think of was my unborn baby, what if it has harm her? But they assured me she would be ok.
> 
> The following Monday 14th I saw my oncologist for the first time, we agreed the induction should be booked ASAP so that they could start staging me! But I asked if I could just have 2 weeks with my baby before anything happened, She did agree. I was induced on the 19th and had a very healthy but small baby girl on the 22nd. I was on cloud nine, my illness was so far in the back of my mind, I was in a bubble!
> 
> The next 2 weeks were wonderful. But I knew the bad days were quickly approaching, I broke down in front of the car sales man when we were buying a family car (poor man).
> 
> On the 5th oct I had CT scan, The day after I had a bone marrow biopsy (this was worse than childbirth) Took him 3 attempts, after the 2nd I nearly gave up, but my mum talked me round. Then on the 7th I had a PET scan.
> 
> I had a until chemo started I was sore but loving being a mummy, she kept me going, gave me hope every day.
> 
> I was staged at 3B with enlarged nodes both sides of my neck, both armpits, chest, groin and back (Maybe 4 as the bone marrow was still active, but that could have been because of pregnancy)
> 
> I had a Hickman line fitted the day before I started chemo on the 13th of Oct 2009. I was booked in for 8 cycles of ABVD. I had a PET scan on 4th dec I was responding really well to ABVD with good shrinkage, so I was reduced to just 6 cycles. Also confirmed as only 3B as bone marrow was ok!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> The chemo didnt make me sick but I was tired, but didnt blame the chemo for this I blamed that on being a new mum! I had numb fingers so found dressing Daisy a problem. My Hair thinned but I never lost it all but I did shave it off as I was worried about it going down the babies throat. But as symptoms go I think I had it pretty good.
> 
> I finished treatment on the 23rd March 2010 and had a CT scan in April, It did show that the nodes in my Armpits had shrunk to normal size and all the other apart from one in my chest were significantly smaller. The node in my chest was still on the large side but less than 1.5cm. The scan also showed lung scarring. But I was told I was in remission!!
> My periods returned a month after finishing chemo and I have had regular ones ever since!
> 
> I had another CT scan In august as I found a enlarged node in my neck but docs said that they had not changed since last scan and that the lung scarring had gone!!!
> 
> 
> I have a CT scan on April 27th and as long as I am still clear we will be given the ok to start TTC!
> 
> I did warn you that it was a long story, I have never fully told it before on Bnb because I am still in denial over it all - but heres to the future!!
> 
> Thanks for reading xxxx

WOW you have been through alot!! do you not feel anger towards the medical staff for not picking it up sooner and making you wait so long? i really hope that you get the all clear on the 27th i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. well done for keeping your head up high this far and you will have many happy things to come :D It's nice to know that you can share this with us :) thank you x


----------



## kimberley3

dodgegirl Thats a really nice way to have your LO this baby has been well and truly plan out :) and i don't think you should have the need to explain how your doing this and if people don't agree as everyone is different and who says that the "mum and dad in a releationship" is the right way to bring up a LO, the world is meant to be different that is what makes it exciting :D x


----------



## beccad

Dodgegirl, a child just needs parents that love it. Kids are being raised in all sorts of different situations these days and whatever is right for you will be right for your child. 

Welshmum, reading your story I'm just glad you're here with us and healthy! Sounds pike an ordeal!


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> Ok everyone, here's my story of TTC. Please don't be judgmental and try and keep an open mind. If you knew what I have been through with relationships and whatnot, you would have a little bit more understanding. So I will give you a little background first.....
> 
> I'm 32 now. Married at 21, divorced a yr and half later. no kids.
> been through several LTR, no one has been the right match yet.
> Dated for several years off and on, I've seen it all. Kinda lost my faith in finding the "good guys", I think they are all taken ! LOL
> I'm the youngest of 8 kids in our family, they all have kids so I grew up watching my nieces/nephews and being around babies. I have always wanted kids, and know that I'll be a great mom.
> 
> I came to a place in my life around the holidays last year where I wanted to take a break from dating..... then I started looking into adoptions, sperm donors, etc. I found the term "co-parenting". The term usually applies to divorced couples who are raising the child together, or for same sex couples who want to raise the child with the other parent.
> So I decided that I would search this term co-parenting out....
> 
> I found a guy who wants to raise a child with me, he's 31 and he has been looking for a female to do this with for about 8 years. He's gay, so there would be no romantic relationship between us. We met online. He wants to see the child as much as possible and will help financially as well. He's very flexible and is a great communicator. So we will have shared/split custody, with me being the primary parent. We will be doing an at home insemination with a kit.
> 
> I don't expect you all to agree with my decision, but it the best option for me to have a child at this point in my life right now. So I just ask that you just give me the :thumbup: and be supportive. Some of my family members and friends know my situation and are supportive......
> 
> So yeah I'm really excited.....
> 
> thanks guys. :flower:

That's really awesome! I've always been a big advocate for gay rights, including parenting. I think that is a great way to have a child. I'm so glad that your child will have two loving parents, since so many children are "accidents" and unwanted. My aunt is gay and so is my little brother. My brother swears up and down that he doesn't want children, but he's only 19 so that could change. I had never actually heard of that as an option.

Anyway that is so exciting! I will be very interested to see how the whole process works out for you.


----------



## Jess137

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Ok heres my story, but its a long one lol!
> 
> I am 28 and so is my DH. I met my wonderful man when we were both 19 online! Fell in love instantly and we have been together everyday ever since!
> We were engaged 9 month later but it was a long engagement, we bought a house together in 2006 then got married in Scotland in Gretna Green in 2007.
> 
> When I was 16 I was diagnosed with PCOS and was told that it may be impossible to have children naturally, it hit me hard but I accepted it and explained to my DH early in our relationship, he was ok with it but there was always a huge hole there. I only used to get a period every 6 months if I was lucky! after we got married we never used any contraception but then in Sept 2008 I started having a regular period every month so in Jan 2009 we decided to use some OPK's and I was ovulating :happydance: Then in Feb 2009 I got my :bfp: (I think there prob some old pots on here) We were over the moon and thats an understatement!!!
> 
> My pregnancy was wonderful, no sickness, no weight gain!
> 
> In April 2009 I had a painful lump under my left arm, the docs referred me to the breast clinic as she thought it was a blocked milk duct from pregnancy. In the meantime I had bloods done and I was diagnosed with glandular fever I had more lumps appear in the left side of my neck. The doctor told me it was the glandular fever and they would go away on their own!
> 
> I went on holiday in June 2009 I was 26 weeks pregnant, had a brilliant time but the day before coming home I couldnt move my head with the pain and the lumps were increasing, I had them under both arms and the one in my neck had got bigger and really sore. As soon as we got home I went to the docs she signed me off work as she STILL THOUGHT IT WAS GLANDULAR FEVER!!
> 
> 10th July 2009 - My appointment at the breast clinic, I had an ultrasound and biopsy taken of the lump under my right arm as it was bigger than the one under my left arm! A week later I went back for results, they told me it was NOTHING sinister like cancer but they had to send it off for more analysis. I wasnt worried, still off work and enjoying being pregnant.
> 
> I phoned every Thursday for more news but every week there was nothing.....Then they called me back on September 10th 2009 for what I thought was to have another biopsy. But she said 'Its not good news' and told me I had Lymphoma, I didnt know what Lymphoma was! Then she said it was cancer, all I could think of was my unborn baby, what if it has harm her? But they assured me she would be ok.
> 
> The following Monday 14th I saw my oncologist for the first time, we agreed the induction should be booked ASAP so that they could start staging me! But I asked if I could just have 2 weeks with my baby before anything happened, She did agree. I was induced on the 19th and had a very healthy but small baby girl on the 22nd. I was on cloud nine, my illness was so far in the back of my mind, I was in a bubble!
> 
> The next 2 weeks were wonderful. But I knew the bad days were quickly approaching, I broke down in front of the car sales man when we were buying a family car (poor man).
> 
> On the 5th oct I had CT scan, The day after I had a bone marrow biopsy (this was worse than childbirth) Took him 3 attempts, after the 2nd I nearly gave up, but my mum talked me round. Then on the 7th I had a PET scan.
> 
> I had a until chemo started I was sore but loving being a mummy, she kept me going, gave me hope every day.
> 
> I was staged at 3B with enlarged nodes both sides of my neck, both armpits, chest, groin and back (Maybe 4 as the bone marrow was still active, but that could have been because of pregnancy)
> 
> I had a Hickman line fitted the day before I started chemo on the 13th of Oct 2009. I was booked in for 8 cycles of ABVD. I had a PET scan on 4th dec I was responding really well to ABVD with good shrinkage, so I was reduced to just 6 cycles. Also confirmed as only 3B as bone marrow was ok!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> The chemo didnt make me sick but I was tired, but didnt blame the chemo for this I blamed that on being a new mum! I had numb fingers so found dressing Daisy a problem. My Hair thinned but I never lost it all but I did shave it off as I was worried about it going down the babies throat. But as symptoms go I think I had it pretty good.
> 
> I finished treatment on the 23rd March 2010 and had a CT scan in April, It did show that the nodes in my Armpits had shrunk to normal size and all the other apart from one in my chest were significantly smaller. The node in my chest was still on the large side but less than 1.5cm. The scan also showed lung scarring. But I was told I was in remission!!
> My periods returned a month after finishing chemo and I have had regular ones ever since!
> 
> I had another CT scan In august as I found a enlarged node in my neck but docs said that they had not changed since last scan and that the lung scarring had gone!!!
> 
> 
> I have a CT scan on April 27th and as long as I am still clear we will be given the ok to start TTC!
> 
> I did warn you that it was a long story, I have never fully told it before on Bnb because I am still in denial over it all - but heres to the future!!
> 
> Thanks for reading xxxx

Wow! Your story is so inspiring! I'm so happy for you that you are in remission. Plus you have your beautiful little girl. I have known and loved some people who did not have the same outcome from cancer, it is great to hear of someone doing so well. How exciting that you get to start TTC after your next scan!


----------



## dodgegirl

wow welsh mum, that's quite a story ! I'm glad you are in remission ! sounds like you have been through a lot, and while having a LO...wow you are a strong woman :flower:

thanks everyone for your support, I love you guys ! 
:hugs2:


----------



## swanxxsong

*Dodgegirl *- I think you have a wonderful plan set out before you, for yourself and your LO. There are so many families into which children are born and the parents are not prepared, or are just incapable of providing a loving home. It would appear that you and your co-parent are both very well-capable and have reached a great agreement, and for that, I applaud you! That's so awesome! I look forward to hearing as the story progresses! Please, tell us more about the father! :D He sounds pretty stand-up, from what you've said. You two get along well, then? 

I'm very excited for you. :) <3

*Welsh mum* - totally teared up reading your inspiring and amazing story. You are so inspiring! I look forward to hearing more about your upcoming journal, as well, and am so glad to hear you were given an all-clear! xo Such a blessing!

--

I feel as though I know a decent amount about some of you, what about your OHs? :) I'd love to hear more. 

I'll rehash myself and my hubby for ya's to kick off _getting to knoooow you_... ;) haha. 


As I said before, I'm Vicky. I'm 25 and have been blessed enough to have met my OH, Chris, when I was a child. He doesn't remember me - as 5th grade boys roll, ignoring the girls - but I remember him. We actually _met_ in my tenth grade psychology class, though. He was the only guy in the class and at first, I really was not interested. My mom found an article in the newspaper about him (IDR what it was about) and suggested I date someone like him; I said he was boring and lame and only into school and music and not into a girlfriend and we'd never mesh. I was in denial. I had a big-time crush that developed shortly after that conversation, but he didn't really... care. LOL. So after 6 months, he eventually did kiss me and then it took him three months to get the nerve to ask me to date him exclusively. We've been together since - I was 16 at the time. 

He went on to get a Bachelor's in Music, as well as a Master's and I have a Bachelor's in Communications. We got married only a few weeks after he finished his Master's program and a few months after I finished my Bachelor's. He now works as an accountant by day and conducts music at a local church a few nights a week (and Sundays, of course). I work as an admin assistant for a payroll company. It works well, having that little bit of extra from his second job, to help us pay off the house we bought almost 2 years ago. 

His hobbies include music (shocking? lol) and watching sports - mostly Nascar, baseball and football. We're polar opposites in many senses, whereas I'm super outgoing he is pretty reserved, but it works well as it does seem, opposites attract.  

I first knew he was *ready* when we met my nephew, Aiden, at the hospital this December. I snagged him right off the bat (my sister's child) and didn't want to let go. I actually knew _I_ was ready when I started crying because it was just amazing to hold him and see him for the first time. Then I handed him to Chris, and he gave him a kiss and cuddled him to his chest and I could have melted. 

Clearly, I'm a total sap. 

Anyway, so that's us. Geeze, what a ramble! Sorry ladies. :( 

Anyway, for anyone who wants to, dish the dirt! I love learning more about everyone else. :D

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends! xo


----------



## lu-is

Welsh-Mum: I really hope that your scan goes great on April 27th. I'm sending good thoughts and wishes your way.

My DH and I...
I am 27 and my husband will be 30 this November. 

We met in a university music class way back when... lol I guess about 8 years ago? We were both taking it as an elective, at that point I was planning to be an archaeologist.
About 1.5 years later I switched into the music department instead, and around that time I kept randomly running into this guy from my earlier music class. (thinking back now I thought he was cute, but I didn't really know him so I never dreamed of one day being married to him..)

That summer I started working and hanging out at a bar that he apparently frequented; we had developed a lot of mutual friends and had been hanging out after hours at house parties and such (ah, to be 21 again lol). One day out of the blue I got a phone call from him asking me to go to a movie, and we've sort of been together ever since. :)
It was cute when he asked me to "go out with him"/ "go steady" about 2 months after the first date.

Now to the present: We both have a Bachelor of Music (Mine is in theory and composition, and my DH just finished his this year in Performance). He is a percussionist, a pretty good one I think. He plays with a jazz band and a metal band.
His Hobbies would be music, video games, reading, movies.
Mine aren't too different, music, baking, reading, movies, and video games as well. :)

My DH, Brett, is so fantastic with our neices and nephew that I just know he'll be a fantastic dad! (He's getting a little scared right now though..)


----------



## Jess137

I am 23 and DH is 22. We met when we both worked at Mcdonald's. I was actually dating someone else at that point, but I broke up with him. A while later, I told one of our coworkers that I thought Alec was cute, and of course he told him I said it right away! Alec asked me out soon after. We went out to a movie for our first date, and we really hit it off. We went on another date the next night! We would sit and talk in the parking lot after work for hours. (BTW I was 17 and DH was 16). We were pretty inseparable.

Anyway fast forward a few years.... we moved in together when I was 21 and DH was 20. We got engaged in February 2010 and we were married on 10/10/10. He didn't go to college at all. I went to what was basically a vocational college, and I have an associate's degree for medical administrative assistant. He works at a car dealership, and he is moving up pretty quickly. I work in a doctor's office as an administrative assistant and billing. His hobbies are: watching baseball, talking about baseball, video games, and watching baseball. I love to read, bake, sew, crochet, and of course spend (too much probably) time on B&B!

He agreed after we got married to TTC this summer. Of course I took that and ran with it! I don't care if June 1st is summer technically or not! I figure June is a summer month. He isn't really showing a lot of excitement about the whole process, but I think it won't be real to him until I have a little bean growing inside me. He's decided not to worry about birth control since I stopped the pill in February, so I take that as him not caring if it happens sooner than later.

I have 2 little cousins, both boys, aged 5 and 2. We have 2 nieces, aged 6 and 6 months, as well as a nephew who is 3. Alec is so great with the kids. I know he will be a great daddy.

Anyway, I know that was a lot! On another note, I am going to drive myself insane symptom spotting! I know it's unlikely to be pg already, and I don't even know if I ovulated this cycle yet. I have to figure out a way to keep myself from doing it.


----------



## Poppiebug

It's lovely reading about all your stories and OH's. 

My OH is into IT and is currently the IT Manager at a big boarding school outside Melbourne. He is a gamer (doesn't play as much as he used to) and loves Linux but hates Windows and Mac, it almost kills him that I have an iPad and am thinking about getting an iPhone when my mobile contract finishes up next month! LOL!

So it's Monday morning again here, yuk. Am at the office, trying to stay awake! Thank goodness for the short week this week, can't wait for a sleep in on Friday. It's also only 67 days until our USA working holiday which means it's also only 67 days til TTC!! :happydance:


What's everyone's plans for Easter??


----------



## lu-is

Booo for Monday morning!! (I still have 12 hours until I have to get ready for work..)

We're going to go visit my parents for Easter Sunday and Monday - I think we spent last Easter with my DH's family. Thankfully my parents only life 2.5 hours away so we can make short trips to visit.
My sibilings will all be there, should be fun.


----------



## swanxxsong

So not looking forward to Monday! D: But well, it happens. 

I love my iPhone, *poppie*! I'm a Mac girl, all the way. <3 But I currently own a PC because I decided to buy one rather than splurge on a new Mac because, oh yeah, saving for a baby. Biggest mistake of my life. LOL. 

Plans for Easter - I called off Good Friday, Chris had off Good Friday, so we're going to visit his parents, trade beds with my sister (she has a Queen spare bed, we have a Full as our main bed, so we are swapping because we wanted to buy a larger bed, she wanted to buy a smaller... so why not? lol), and then Easter Sunday my sister is hosting dinner for us, my parents and Chris' parents. :D Her inlaws live really close to her, so they said since they see my sister and her OH and LO all the time (and her house isn't very large, neither is theirs) that she should have my family over for Easter. She invited Chris' parents too, since he's an only child and she didn't want them to be alone. So it worked out well. :)

*lu-is*, you and your OH would get along well with mine, it would seem! lol. his undergrad is in vocal performance, his Master's in choral conducting. 

I'm going crazy too, *jess*, watching my CM and wondering if I'm gonna O. oh my goodness I'm going insane! lol

Well I'm off to read (conception) books for awhile - LOL! - and then crash for the night. xo!


----------



## Poppiebug

swanxxsong said:


> Well I'm off to read (conception) books for awhile - LOL! - and then crash for the night. xo!

Oh that brings me to another question (sorry I have lots don't I??) - what conception / pregnancy books do you have or are going to get??

I have "Up The Duff" by Kaz Cooke (which is more for pregnancy) but am also going to get the token "What to Expect when You're Expecting" book hopefully will get it this weekend. I really want to read up on the conception and early preg stuff soon (more than I already have! lol!).


----------



## Mrs Mel

My book is called 'The Complete Pregnancy journal' or something like that! It's good, I've learnt a lot actually, it's amazing how much you don't know about TTC, until you actually start thinking about TTC!

Thanks to everyone for sharing their stories.

Dodgegirl, I think it's wonderful that you've found a solution that works for you and for this man too. Everyones situation is different and it's really great that there are options available now that weren't before! I wish you all the luck in the world!

And Welsh_mum2b, your story was really moving. I really wish you all the best for April 27th scan :)

As for me, I'm 27 and my lovely OH is 32. We met 8 years ago and got married 2 years ago. We're in the process of trying to sell our house and move somewhere a bit bigger, hopefully this will be done fairly soon, although we will just go with the flow with it, if we have to move while pregnant, that's fine :)

Got lots of Bank Holiday time coming up, so not feeling too bad for a Monday morning, knowing it's only a 4 day week, yippee!

Wishing you lovely ladies a great day! x


----------



## beccad

Poppie where in Victoria do you live? I've got cousins who live out there, around Cranbourne (?). I visited them for the first time in July last year and loved it. Melbourne was my favourite Australian city.


----------



## beccad

Right, on the laptop rather than my iPhone (another Mac lover here!) so can type a proper reply.

DH and I are both 31, 32 this year (DH in July, me December) and he works as a video editor so he editing tv programmes, music videos, adverts, films etc. He works freelance, so works for different companies all the time, which is great for variety, but less good for financial stability I guess. He's pretty good at his job, though and has several loyal clients, so his income is relatively stable. I work for a scientific research organisation as an events organising type person. It's mostly conferences and seminars, lots of people from the areas of science I work in (medical, human disease etc.), all quite geeky and I only did high school level science so have no clue what they're talking about half the time!

We have a cat called Amber and she's a bit mental, but I love her all the same! DH is a bit indifferent, especially when she's a bit skanky - she puked up her breakfast this morning, and DH came upstairs and said "YOUR cat has been sick in the kitchen, so YOU need to come and clean up the mess YOUR cat has made." She's only my cat under certain circumstances. When she's being cute and purring he's quite happy to admit to ownership!! What are men like eh!

We (DH and I) met online I suppose. It wasn't like internet dating, though. We're both really into snow-sports and we met via an extreme sports forum (apparently skiing is an extreme sport?!) I met him at a forum meet about seven years ago, although I'd just split up with my ex, so we didn't get together until about eight months after we first met. We got married three years after that (2008) and here we are now! We live in Surrey in a three bedroom house, which we're currently renovating. I'm sat at home waiting for some carpet fitters to arrive as I type!

Easter - no idea what we're doing, but I imagine there'll be some more work on the house! We might go and visit parents/family, but not sure.

I've not got any books yet, well apart from Taking Control of your Fertility. DH's older sister had a baby last year and I know she's got quite a few books, so hopefully we can just borrow them. The pregnancy books I briefly looked at were all quite expensive - lovely big hardbacked books, but they were £20 each, and I don't really want to spend that much on a book when i can borrow one!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

A huge thank you for all your kind words and support. It was a tough time in my life but it never let it get me down because I had to be strong for Daisy and the rest of my family. And coming through to the other side has made me appreiciate how precious life is and how truely lucky I am to still be here now!

I love reading your stories, they are so cute! Keep em coming!

Well I got sunburn yesteday in the garden, love it. And I have made some progress with DH too, we were talking AGAIN about TTC in June and for the first time ever he said he could see the benefits for Daisy having a little brother or sister!!!! I nearly fell on the floor with shock. :happydance: I am sooo happy that he is coming round to the idea a bit more now. :happydance:

AF came today, my last before TTC. So I am feeling so positive and happy today. Think I will take Daisy to the park as long as the sun stays!

Happy Monday xxxx


----------



## kimberley3

Morning to the Monday Junebugs :) I *love* Mondays as I work every weekend and get ever Monday and Tuesday off :D 
I'm 22 (23 in July) OH is 24 we have been together for 2years, we met online just through the oh so famous facebook lol but didnt date till 6months after that,I had just come out of a four ear abusive releationship and was scared of being with someone :( but I did not know that I had met the most amazing person around and when we finally got together was the best thing I did :) I say he was my angel as he saved me from a really bad place was always there when I needed him and if it wasnt for him I wouldnt be here how I am :) 
I work as a adult learning disability carer in a resdientail and respite home. Disabilities range from moderate chanallging behaviour to prefound. I love my job very rewarding but very physcial and draining at the same time.
OH is in uni studies multimedia and is in his second year wants to be a web designer. *(sorry going on longgg post im like this in real life talk lots )*  he loves games and lego.. hehe he is a big kid. 
We have two guniea pigs which we love lots even though he denys it heheh but i catch him cuddling them, they live indoors and are soooo cute. right im going to shut up now!! and anymore stories of you little junebugs xxxxxxxx <3


----------



## Poppiebug

beccad said:


> Poppie where in Victoria do you live? I've got cousins who live out there, around Cranbourne (?). I visited them for the first time in July last year and loved it. Melbourne was my favourite Australian city.

I'm in Heidelberg Heights - about 15kms north of the city. We're building in Doreen which is about 40kms north of the city. Cranbourne is about 50 mins south east from me, but I know where it is and have some friends that live down near there. :D I also love Melbourne, so much nicer than Sydney. If you're ever out here again we will have to catch up!!


The preggie books ARE exxy. The one I want to get is about $30 from Kmart, which is reasonable but I've seen loads that are waaaaay more expensive than that. 

*Welsh_mum2be* horray to last AF! Everyone must be getting close to that mark. I'm over this one already. Here's hoping I only have 2 more regular ones before I'm TTC too.

Well Monday night here, I'm about to go have a shower and have an early night. Getting in all the sleep I can as I was told by a close friend "sleep as much as you can before you have kids" so I'm taking that advice!!


----------



## beccad

I'm due AF any day now. Been expecting it since Friday! It comes anytime from CD25-31, CD28 today so could be another few days yet.

Poppie - we spent a few days in Sydney too, but it just didn't have any atmosphere. We stayed in the CBD and it was just dead over the weekend. Melbourne seemed much more cosmopolitan and vibrant, and it was lovely with the river. We were over there when the Tim Burton exhibition was on, which was fab.


----------



## Poppiebug

The harbour is lovely in Sydney, but I've been there, done that - LOL! I love the shopping in Melbourne and it has some wonderful cultural and sporting events. What did you think of Federation Square?? Ugly much?!?


----------



## beccad

It was, erm, rather urban! It's the sort of thing that's popping up in cities all over the place these days, isn't it...


----------



## beccad

Kimberley, I meant to say that I catch DH cuddling the cat too, and talking to her in a baby voice telling her what a nice kitty she is :haha:


----------



## lu-is

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Well I got sunburn yesteday in the garden, love it. And I have made some progress with DH too, we were talking AGAIN about TTC in June and for the first time ever he said he could see the benefits for Daisy having a little brother or sister!!!! I nearly fell on the floor with shock. :happydance: I am sooo happy that he is coming round to the idea a bit more now. :happydance:

Sunburn?? it's warm enough for a sunburn.. dang.. we've had such crappy wether this spring. I still have to scrap frost off the car windows every morning. *sigh*

As for books, I've been getting a variety out of the library, saves on some $$$. I'll have to check the titles when I get home from work and post them.


----------



## singers_love

Hello, 
We have been discussing ttc since Jan, and decided to wait till June for work/due date realted reasons.. Can I join, even just to add in my 2 pennies worth every now and then, and ask for help. Will try to read back through the blog so I dont ask the same questions that have already been answered! 

I am very excited and hate the fact we have to wait!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

*Singers_love*  of course, welcome! =) were in various stages of WTT, NTNP, etc here, so youre welcome by all means. Were a fun and fabulous group of ladies, if I may be so bold as to state such. 

Im loving getting a peek into everyones lives! So awesome! =)

We have a dog, and Im eager and yet nervous about baby + dog. Shes great with my nephew, but I guess Im just a little irrationally concerned too. My parents had a great lab that they got as a puppy and he snapped when they had my sister literally. He bit my father and then my sister, so they had to give him to someone, who also was bitten by him and they ended up having to put him down so awful! So I guess Im totally paranoid that omg, what if? But I have read a lot about how to make it work with introductions and things, so I keep praying hard. 

My sister gave me a few books to read, so Ive been going through them. _Taking Charge of Your Fertility _was the first, then she just gave me _Belly Laughs _by Jenny McCarthy. Oh my word what a hilarious book! Shes a riot. A quick and easy read, but very comical insight. I had purchased _What to Expect Before Youre Expecting_ on Amazon because a lot of ladies in WTT mentioned it, then my sister gave me the _What to Expect When Youre Expecting_ book also, so I have both of them. And she gave me the _Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy_. Basically just all her hand-me-downs  she purchased them on amazon and half.com to get the best prices. =)

Its a lot of information and sometimes overwhelming, but I enjoy reading them. 

Im on day 11 of my cycle, no AF and no +OPK yet. But CM is changing and whatnot, so well see what happens later this week! Clearly Im just a little eager  mostly because Im like, oh my goodness I better get my period before the cruise. We leave in 24 days! Ack!

Alright, off to get some work done, hope everyone is having a lovely Monday and I look forward to checking in later and seeing everyones updates! :D <3 Seriously, thank you *Jess *for making this thread. Its a highlight to my day, every day! You ladies are amazing.


----------



## Jess137

I missed a whole lot apparently but I'm at work, so I can't be on here long. But I definitely recommend What to Expect Before You're Expecting to everyone. It's awesome!


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong said:


> *Singers_love*  of course, welcome! =) were in various stages of WTT, NTNP, etc here, so youre welcome by all means. Were a fun and fabulous group of ladies, if I may be so bold as to state such.
> 
> Im loving getting a peek into everyones lives! So awesome! =)
> 
> We have a dog, and Im eager and yet nervous about baby + dog. Shes great with my nephew, but I guess Im just a little irrationally concerned too. My parents had a great lab that they got as a puppy and he snapped when they had my sister literally. He bit my father and then my sister, so they had to give him to someone, who also was bitten by him and they ended up having to put him down so awful! So I guess Im totally paranoid that omg, what if? But I have read a lot about how to make it work with introductions and things, so I keep praying hard.
> 
> My sister gave me a few books to read, so Ive been going through them. _Taking Charge of Your Fertility _was the first, then she just gave me _Belly Laughs _by Jenny McCarthy. Oh my word what a hilarious book! Shes a riot. A quick and easy read, but very comical insight. I had purchased _What to Expect Before Youre Expecting_ on Amazon because a lot of ladies in WTT mentioned it, then my sister gave me the _What to Expect When Youre Expecting_ book also, so I have both of them. And she gave me the _Mayo Clinic Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy_. Basically just all her hand-me-downs  she purchased them on amazon and half.com to get the best prices. =)
> 
> Its a lot of information and sometimes overwhelming, but I enjoy reading them.
> 
> Im on day 11 of my cycle, no AF and no +OPK yet. But CM is changing and whatnot, so well see what happens later this week! Clearly Im just a little eager  mostly because Im like, oh my goodness I better get my period before the cruise. We leave in 24 days! Ack!
> 
> Alright, off to get some work done, hope everyone is having a lovely Monday and I look forward to checking in later and seeing everyones updates! :D <3 Seriously, thank you *Jess *for making this thread. Its a highlight to my day, every day! You ladies are amazing.

You're welcome! I didn't think anyone would even respond to be honest. I'm really glad that you all did. I love coming in and checking every day to see what's going on with everyone!

I forgot, too... we have a cat and a rat. Our cat, Raerae is so sweet and loveable, and she likes everyone. Literally. Except for small children. That may become an issue unfortunately. The girl that we got her from had to get rid of her, because she had a one year old and the cat was acting out. Hopefully she will do ok. And DH does love the cat, talks to her in the little baby voice too.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Girlies! Wow! You girls talked alot this weekend! I am not sure where to even start!

About me: My name is Lisa Marie, I just turned 31. Hubby will be turning 29 next month. We worked together and started dating in 2003. We moved from NY to NC together in 2005 - and bought a house as soon as we moved. Got engaged in 2006 and got married in 2007.

I work in the accounting dept for my career. I do alot with numbers - boring stuff actually. I got my Bachelors in Business in 2004 so it fits, I suppose. Hubby is still in school full time working on his 3rd degree (and last!!) - this time a Bachelors in Science in Electrical Engineering. He only works part time as an Electrical Engineer and has 2 years of school left. I can't wait! I am sick of being the bread winner!! 

We have a very cute Boston Terrier who will be turning 4 years old tomorrow. We love her to death, is so sweet and we consider her our 1st born!! She is spoiled to the max!! 

I read the "What to expect before you are expecting" and really enjoyed it - recommend it. Sometime soon I would like to get the "Take charge of your fertility" that I hear so much about. 

For Easter, I will be hosting my Uncle and my Grandparents at my house. I love to entertain. They both live about 2 hours away in different directions. It will be nice to spend time as we haven't seen them in quite some time.


----------



## Jess137

singers_love said:


> Hello,
> We have been discussing ttc since Jan, and decided to wait till June for work/due date realted reasons.. Can I join, even just to add in my 2 pennies worth every now and then, and ask for help. Will try to read back through the blog so I dont ask the same questions that have already been answered!
> 
> I am very excited and hate the fact we have to wait!!!!

Hi! Welcome! At least we only have to wait a little longer...


----------



## Jess137

lu-is said:


> Welsh_mum2be said:
> 
> 
> Well I got sunburn yesteday in the garden, love it. And I have made some progress with DH too, we were talking AGAIN about TTC in June and for the first time ever he said he could see the benefits for Daisy having a little brother or sister!!!! I nearly fell on the floor with shock. :happydance: I am sooo happy that he is coming round to the idea a bit more now. :happydance:
> 
> Sunburn?? it's warm enough for a sunburn.. dang.. we've had such crappy wether this spring. I still have to scrap frost off the car windows every morning. *sigh*
> 
> As for books, I've been getting a variety out of the library, saves on some $$$. I'll have to check the titles when I get home from work and post them.Click to expand...

I got my first sunburn of the year in March at a St. Patrick's Day parade! I've gotten 2 more since, just from driving home from work (only on my left arm though!)


----------



## dodgegirl

singers_love said:


> Hello,
> We have been discussing ttc since Jan, and decided to wait till June for work/due date realted reasons.. Can I join, even just to add in my 2 pennies worth every now and then, and ask for help. Will try to read back through the blog so I dont ask the same questions that have already been answered!
> 
> I am very excited and hate the fact we have to wait!!!!

welcome !! of course, the more the merrier ! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

the only book I have is the "what to expect before you're expecting" I have been reading it for about 2 months now, I think i've read ALL of it !! I need a new book as I keep reading the same stuff over and over because I'm kinda obsessed with learning more and getting prepared ! SO I just saw in a post "take charge of your fertility" ?? Is it a good one ??

So I'm thinking of TTC next month instead of waiting until June !!??? I don't know, I just am getting so impatient, and there really won't be any difference if we start in may and not june..... don't worry I will still be here, I won't move forums, I'm too attached to you guys! But, I haven't decided for sure yet. FOB is totally fine with starting earlier, he's impatient too ! :happydance:

god, I'm so glad monday is overwith, I hate mondays !!!!!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome *singers_love*! Of course you can join us here however often you post, it doesn't matter.

I'm just bored at work everyday atm so am posting heaps LOL! I use my phone to connect my computer to the internet while browsing this forum though, I don't want my bosses finding out about my plans just yet. 

*Dodgegirl *- why not start next month? If you're ready why not go for it. So glad you'll stay here with us though.

Ooh I really want my book, I think I might head down to Kmart tonight and see if they have it in stock yet and maybe try Target if they don't. I wanna get reading!!


----------



## dodgegirl

hi poppiebug...i'm bored but at home. freezing cold and just stuffed myself with ice cream, yumm !! If I was able to get on here at work, I wouldn't get anything done ! I'd be on here all the time. :comp:

which preggo book are you going to get? what did you mean by the books are exxy ?? expensive? I need a new one !


----------



## Jess137

Dodgegirl: I don't see any reason for you to not start next month, if you are ready. We are NTNP until June anyway, too.


----------



## Poppiebug

dodgegirl said:


> hi poppiebug...i'm bored but at home. freezing cold and just stuffed myself with ice cream, yumm !! If I was able to get on here at work, I wouldn't get anything done ! I'd be on here all the time. :comp:
> 
> which preggo book are you going to get? what did you mean by the books are exxy ?? expensive? I need a new one !

During school holidays my work is mainly just in the office so I basically sit at my desk all day reading forums or whatever. I hardly get any emails either so it's easy to get bored. During term time, I'm usually out at schools most days so that is what I enjoy most. 

Yes, the books can be expensive. I'm going to get the _What to expect when you're expecting_ book. I probably could borrow it from somewhere / someone but would like my own copy.


*Jess137* I meant to comment before - you have a cat and a rat?? How do they get on?? LOL! I'm hating rats right now, we had one die in our roof and it stunk out the house so much we had to stay in a motel for 2 nights. We'd told our landlord that they were in there (we thought it was possums at first) but they didnt do anything about it, then one died and they finally decided to bait them!

1 hour for me to go at work - bring on 5pm so I can head to the shops and then home :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Taking charge of your fertility is great, although it's quite a lot of reading! It's all about temperatures, cervical mucus and cervix position and how that relates to ovulation. To be honest, though, is you do the charting course on the Fertility Friends website you'll grasp the main gist of the book. 

I've got a really awful cold. Really snotty, blocked sinuses, headache, pain in my chest + cough, and itchy ears. I think I might be developing some sort of chest and/or ear infection :( I'm going to see how I get on but I might have to go to the doctor if the ear thing gets worse. I used to get ear infections all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I went shopping after work and bought 2 books! :blush:
I got _What to Expect Before You're Expecting_ AND _What to Expect When You're Expecting._ I've been home for 45 minutes and am already 10 pages into the first one already! They were expensive, but will be well used I am sure.

*beccad* sorry you aren't feeling well. The flu sucks, I hope I don't get one this year cuz I've already had my flu shot. Hubby has had about 3 colds / man-flu this year and I've been lucky not to get them.

Have been meaning to ask the UK ladies (again it's me with the questions!) - does anyone watch Neighbours?? I'm a religious watcher. It's on right now. :)


----------



## kimberley3

Morning everyone (and afternoon to others which are not in the uk :)) The books are expensive aint they! I have the what to expect as well and another one I can not member its name I will have to look for it later and let you all no thats if you wanna no! I was lucky enough to get one for my birthday and the OH brought me one thinking it would stop me going on about it all the time with the questions lol little did he know i now ask more haha! 

Back to work on Thursday :( but hopefully they have found all the information on mat leave for me, as that is onething I do not understand! As I work for the council it's all confusing!

*WE DON'T HAVE LONG LEFT UNTIL WE ARE TTC AHHHHH *excited much??? :D :D wonder who is going to get the first :BFP: and to the neigbours question Nope I don't watch it :) 

**also please excuse my spelling and such I'm dyslixic so i struggle with it (thats more than likle spelt wrong too heheh)**


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *snowflakes* I love Boston terriers! They&#8217;re such cute little pups. =) Shannon (our rat terrier) is like a child to us too. She&#8217;s a princess and a half. But since she gets along so well with my nephew &#8211; he even grabbed her whiskers last weekend and she didn&#8217;t even move, just looked at me like ?? &#8211; we&#8217;re praying it&#8217;ll carry onward when we have a child of our own. She&#8217;s still a pup, almost 2, but we see a lot of positive changes as she gets older. We shall see! 

*dodge* I loved the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It&#8217;s very interesting, but as mentioned above, a pretty lengthy read. I loved it though, because learning such in-depth information about my body was, in my mind, fascinating. I guess it&#8217;s just so intriguing to me how complex the human body is &#8211; so I enjoyed it immensely! And hey, why not get started? We&#8217;ve discussed TTC on the cruise if I ovulate this cycle and such &#8211; because if my cycles are pretty &#8216;regular&#8217; then I will be ovulating on the cruise. But right now, that&#8217;s a big if and a shot in the dark until this cycle completes itself. I refuse to leave you ladies too, just because I love our little group here. =) It&#8217;s just so much fun!

Aw *becca*, I hope you feel better soon! That is no fun! =( :hugs:

Mornin&#8217; *Kimberley* and hey, no worries about the spelling. ;) I can understand you just fine! I&#8217;m get super excited and oh my goodness, it&#8217;s just coming so quickly! I&#8217;m glad we have such a tight-knit group of ladies here. It&#8217;s nice to have that support. 

Tax season ended yesterday so my hubby is finally back at home and I was so enthralled to see him. He got home around 8:30, significantly earlier than expected, so I made pancakes (as he had said at lunch that he was craving them) and he broke open a bottle of jameson and some wine to &#8216;celebrate.&#8217; I figured since we&#8217;re not actively TTC, why not? Oh goodness, my tolerance is so low from a lack of drinking, though, I was tipsy off just a wee bit of wine, it was pathetic. Made for a fun evening though &#8211; he made my heart melt! Not sure how we got on the topic intiailly, but we were talking about kids and how he said, &#8220;some days, I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m ready then I see these wonderful kids at church or wherever and I think to myself, yes, I am.&#8221; So it kind of tickled me because I&#8217;m glad he&#8217;s fully on board with all of this!

Anyway, this is a long enough post so I&#8217;ll leave you for now with a: Happy Tuesday everyone! xo


----------



## Nanner

Hi! I'm new to BnB so PoppieBug suggested I check out this thread since I'm WTT until June. 
What is everyone doing now to prepare? June is just around the corner!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi *Nanner*! :D Welcome!

I'm taking prenatals, and hubby has been taking just regular men's vitamins 5 of the 7 days a week. (he keeps them at work and eats them with his breakfast, better than nothing lmao) I've been charting my cycles starting with this current cycle, so I'm hoping to learn when (and if) I'm ovulating! 

(just dropped the pill this cycle, so we'll see lol)

And well, mostly just reading a lot of books about conception and such. Trying to eat healthy, exercise a little bit, etc. >.< We shall see how it goes!

What about you? <3


----------



## simno1

Hi all 
Hope you're well?
I don't tend to come on here much as I'm trying not to get too wrapped up in all of this until June is here but wanted to say we had a little "accident" on Friday when I came home from work drunk and I'm sitting at work wondering what if!! :) 

AF is due in 12 days so will see if OH's little swimmers took effect :)!! At the weekend I kept waving my hands over my belly shouting "fairy dust, fairy dust"... Crazy I know!! 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Nanner

I'm a little confused how much I have to do to prepare at this point. I don't plan on discontinuing the pill until the June cycle, so I haven't done too much yet. So far I'm trying to eat better (I don't like many veggies! blah!- trying to change that). I always take a multivitamins, but am planning on switching to a prenatal as soon as the current bottle is gone. I exercise a lot and will keep that up. Also, trying to save money.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## beccad

Hi simno, stuff like that happens to me too :haha: I swear it can send me all mad!

Hi nanner! I am trying to remember to take folic acid everyday! I put it next to the kettle so so I'd see it when I come downstairs every morning to make a cup of tea, but because I shower first, DH does the tea-making and I forget to take it! I am getting better but I still miss some days :blush:

So AF has showed up this afternoon, just to make me feel even more sick than I already do. Nice eh! So from now we're NTNP I guess. I promise to stick around even if a miracle happens and I fall before June. I'm trying not to get my hopes up about it all. There's no reason whatsoever why we should have any problems, but I expect most people think that don't they when they start trying or whatever.


----------



## swanxxsong

EEE *simno*! Keep us posted! ;)

Def folic acid, *nanner*! :D not sure how much longer until your bottle is done, but I'd toss in folic until you can swap vits. Just so you can work up your levels :D And getting a jump start on eating your veggies is a good plan.  I'm a veggieaholic... I just love junk food too. :( it's bad. 

Oh no *becca* - sorry to hear you're feeling even more ill now!

I have cramps, IDKY. And I just realized I've been OPK testing in the mornings and read today that it's better with afternoon pee. DAMN. lol. Guess I'll start in the afternoons then. Grrr, I'm such a doofus. xD


----------



## beccad

It's something to do with the hormone level rising through the day, rather than being strongest in the morning. I think daylight might trigger it? I may have just made that last bit up, but I'm sure I read it somewhere!


----------



## lu-is

That's kind of interesting that OPK's use afternoon pee, and pregnancy tests recommend early morning pee..

I think they're trying to mess with us.

Nanners - Welcome!! I'm not stopping the BCP until June, or technically I think it'll be my placebo pills at the end of May.

Folic acid and Vitamins- I keep forgetting to take my vitamins every third day or so.. dang.. I was doing so good until the last two weeks.. grr.. I've got to step it up.


----------



## lu-is

simno1 said:


> Hi all
> Hope you're well?
> I don't tend to come on here much as I'm trying not to get too wrapped up in all of this until June is here but wanted to say we had a little "accident" on Friday when I came home from work drunk and I'm sitting at work wondering what if!! :)
> 
> AF is due in 12 days so will see if OH's little swimmers took effect :)!! At the weekend I kept waving my hands over my belly shouting "fairy dust, fairy dust"... Crazy I know!!
> 
> Just wanted to share.

Hello, Welcome to our little club house! :)


----------



## dodgegirl

welcome newbies ! hopefully you can catch up on all our pages of chatting !

I snuck on here at work....shhhhh ! 

I'm not feeling so well today, not sick but just have pre pms cramps and super tired.
So if I'm gonna start TTC in May, I have to ween off of my anti-dep pills...ugh. so I think next week I'm gonna start weening. not looking forward to that, but I would rather do that then have it affect the baby !

better log off now...before boss man comes by ! 

later girls ! hope you are all doing well. feel better becca!! :flower:

~ Paula


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiyyaaaa!!!

Welcome newbies!!!! :thumbup:

I don't watch neihbours either!

Well I started my prenatals today...just folic acid and a multi vitamin, do you think that is ok??

.....and I invested in a Mooncup, I have been using it for 24 hours and omg its bloody fantastic, I dont know why I have never seen/used them before. I have heavy periods and always leak but There is no leaking at all with the Mooncup, I love it!

Yesteday my mum hit me with a bombshell.....My parents look after Daisy while I work 3 days a week, and I have asked them before if they are coping ok and hey have always sad yes, and I have always told them that when I get all clear that we want To try for another and they have been ok with that! Now yesterday I was telling my mum (I tell her everything, shes like my best friend) its my last period before TTC and she said she now dosent know if she would be able to cope with 2. So I have been looking into childcare costs and its so expensive it wouldnt be worth me working! I really dont know what to do now, I havent told DH yet because I am scared that it will put him off the idea too. :cry: I really respect that my parents are sacraficing alot looking after Daisy, but I feel sooo gutted right now, I feel like I have had my insides ripped out! :cry:

What should I do for the best?

xx


----------



## beccad

That's really difficult welsh mum. I probably won't be going back to work either as childcare is so expensive. Nurseries round here are £75 a day!

Daisy will get free nursery sessions won't she when she's three? How long were you going to take for maternity leave?


----------



## Nanner

Welsh_mum-
Sorry to hear about your childcare problems! I can see why parents wouldn't want to be a daycare to their grandkids (especially if they're retired), but it does leave you in a bind!
I've been thinking about possibilities that would allow me to work at least part time but not have to use a public day care. Here in the US, we are only guaranteed 6 weeks of mat leave, so it makes it really difficult to find someone that's willing to take on a newborn.
One option I though of is changing my work schedule opposite of my husband so we can hand off the baby. Another idea was to trade childcare with a neighbor or friend in the same situation. If it comes down to me quitting my job, I'll try to look for things I can do on my own time (lawn care, cleaning, ect). Ideally though, I will have saved enough money and reduced my expenses so that I can just stay home with my LO!

Good luck!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so sorry to hear about that, welshmum! :( US childcare costs a ridiculous amount of money too, and if I put a child into daycare, my job wouldn't break even with the cost of it. UGH. so as long as we can make it work, I'll be a SAHM and probably somehow work from home if I can. Not sure all the details yet. Wishing you the best! xo


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies - Doing my daily check in!! :hugs:

I am doing a multi-vit + folic acid prenate as well right now. I think once it gets closer I will add in a fish oil capsule..... The only way I can remember to take the vitamin is by keeping the bottle in my purse so I have it all times. I like to take it with my lunch. I have been good about remembering to take it this way. If anyone is in the US - I am taking the Belly Bar Chewable Prenatals - I really like them and can be found at Walgreens. ;)

That is a really hard situation to be in Welch_mum. It might be best to sit down with hubby and have a heart to heart and weigh all the options. As Nanner said here in the US daycare can be expensive. I did some research and called around where I live and it will be about $800 a month - that is some people's rent/mortgage in these parts. I do plan on using daycare (we have no family near us) as my hubby is in school and working part time - I bring home a good paycheck so it is not possible for me to leave my job at this time. We are hoping when he completes his degree and gets a good job that I would be able to stay home with our children. :thumbup:

Kinda bummed - I OV'd 3 days later this month as opposed to the past 2 months. I am wondering if my LP will shorten or if the CD's will extend this month. I guess I will have to wait and see. :shrug:

Hope Beccad and dodgegirl feel better soon!! Take a nice bath!! :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay! Welcome *Nanner*! :happydance:

*Welsh_mum2be* childcare is so expensive here in Australia too. My plan for work is to finish up at my current job when I'd normally go on mat leave anyway, then have our baby and get the parental payments that our government supplies (18 weeks at minimum wage). I am then going to be a Family Day Care Mum and have kids come to my place during the day. It's something I've wanted to do for ages and will mean I can be at home with our baby as well as have other kids around for my baby to grow up and socialise with (and also get paid for it!).

Talking about folic acid and vitamins - I've been taking mine for about a month and a half now. I take it every night after dinner. I also have to take Zantac as I get heartburn so that reminds me to take my vitamin too. I've ordered the new Menevit vitamins for hubby so he can get into top baby making shape health wise. I've noticed that there's lost of studies coming out now about having men taking the folate vitamins (and others) before TTC.

*Beccad * and *Dodgegirl* I hope you are both feeling better today.


----------



## Jess137

Poppiebug said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> hi poppiebug...i'm bored but at home. freezing cold and just stuffed myself with ice cream, yumm !! If I was able to get on here at work, I wouldn't get anything done ! I'd be on here all the time. :comp:
> 
> which preggo book are you going to get? what did you mean by the books are exxy ?? expensive? I need a new one !
> 
> During school holidays my work is mainly just in the office so I basically sit at my desk all day reading forums or whatever. I hardly get any emails either so it's easy to get bored. During term time, I'm usually out at schools most days so that is what I enjoy most.
> 
> Yes, the books can be expensive. I'm going to get the _What to expect when you're expecting_ book. I probably could borrow it from somewhere / someone but would like my own copy.
> 
> 
> *Jess137* I meant to comment before - you have a cat and a rat?? How do they get on?? LOL! I'm hating rats right now, we had one die in our roof and it stunk out the house so much we had to stay in a motel for 2 nights. We'd told our landlord that they were in there (we thought it was possums at first) but they didnt do anything about it, then one died and they finally decided to bait them!
> 
> 1 hour for me to go at work - bring on 5pm so I can head to the shops and then home :happydance:Click to expand...

The rat is in the spare bedroom in her cage (what will become the nursery), and the cat has the rest of the house. She doesn't really try to mess with the rat.

Becca-sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!

Nanner-Welcome! I stopped my BCP in February, went for my preconception check with my OB/GYN, dentist, psychiatrist, and primary care dr. I have gotten off almost all of my psych meds, and I am working on getting off of a couple more meds. I have been taking a prenatal for about 3 months, and folic acid for almost a year (per my psychiatrist for my bipolar disorder). I am checking my CM and cervical position and keeping track of that. I am using an app on my Android phone to track any symptoms and when we BD. I have used a couple OPK's but I don't know if I'm ovulating yet after stopping the pill. I also took the charting course on Fertility Friend, read What to Expect Before You're Expecting, am reading What to Expect When You Are Expecting, and I read a book on pregnancy do's and dont's. I know that's a huge list, I'm sorry! 

Welsh_mum-I'm glad you love the Mooncup! I love my Instead cups! I'm sorry to hear about your issue with childcare. Hopefully everything will work out. I'm not sure exactly what will happen with the job/childcare situation. I need to figure it out soon. Hubby is due to get a promotion so FX'd that it happens soon!

Off topic, but these storms here have been crazy lately! There have been 169 tornadoes this month! There were more today but the numbers aren't in yet. They are saying that the rest of this month looks like it will be just as bad. Here's a picture of some hail I picked up out of my backyard an hour ago.
 



Attached Files:







hail041911.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry, I know I keep whining but I am soooooo BROODY today. I keep seeing new pics on Facebook of my pg cousin. The one having twins that I talked about before. Anyway all I can think about is how I want that to be me, iykwim?


----------



## Poppiebug

*Jess137* we've heard about the tornadoes over here. They look soooo scary! So many weird things happening in the world atm, it's just freaky. I hope you stay safe.
Don't worry about the broody-ness, I am too. My parents have just arrived to stay with us over Easter so hopefully that will provide some distraction for me. The end of June "activities" is all I seem to think about at the moment.


----------



## Nanner

Wow! It seems I'm a little behind in my preparation! I guess I better get busy!


----------



## dodgegirl

so yah....I DVR'd all the episodes of "A Baby Story" and "Bringing Home Baby"....omg there are so many episodes each day ! Tonight I watched about 3 episodes, I think that's enough for now ! haha and most of them were C-sections ! scary.....! 

So yah I decided on TTC in May now....I've got so many emotions running through me now !


----------



## beccad

Jess our news said it had been more like 200 tornadoes! That hail looks really scary - does it cause damage to buildings? It looks like it could break windows. 

I'm feeling a bit better today, not quite so bunged up, but I won't go to work again today as I know they'd just send me home again, and I wouldn't be very productive!

Dodge, I presume you live near the guy who is going to be the father? Exciting news for you!


----------



## kimberley3

Welcome Nanner hope you like our little group :) as i dooo. 
Welsh that is really sucky. maybe your mum will come round when she sees the baby, or could ou afford to be a stay at home mum? I would love to be a stay at home mum im hoping to only go back for 16hours instead of 35hours hopefully!. Congrats for you Dodge oooo im excited for you :D 
Swan I know excited much oooo I so am. I brought some pregancy magerzines yesterday and felt so naughty lol as when I turned the first page it was like "congrats your pregant" and i was thinking ooohh no im not lol. 
Jess woah thats alot in a week, im glad we don't have anything like that over here, i would be so scared, but on the same hand i would like to see what it looks like just so i know. 

Right my last day off work and im back tom, ah i really dont want to but i cant complain i have had 10days off :)

Oh yeah i hope i dont hit my peak between june 10-17 as im taking my service users on hoilday and i will be awa from other half for a week. it would be good if i had my two week wait then so i would be kept bus, do you think i could still be pushing wheelchairs if its my two week wait or will it do damage?? just a thought x

**heheh gone trigger happy with the colours :D**


----------



## Poppiebug

One more day until it's the Easter super long weekend here. Can Not Wait! :happydance: My Mum and Dad have arrived and are staying until next Wednesday. Looking forward to some shopping and general laziness over the weekend. 

I'm pretty tired so will have an early night tonight. Catch all you lovely ladies tomorrow.

xo


----------



## kimberley3

yay sounds really nice poppie, enjo and have a goodnight, nighty night x


----------



## singers_love

I have bought that to, thought it was brilliant, really clear and easy to read. Might get the Jenny McCarthy one though if it was funny! 

I have 3 dogs, so am also slightly worried about a new baby. I know two of the three will be find, but the last one, is almost blind, so she tends to growl before they get her (if you know what I mean) I am hoping that the baby will smell like us, and we will be happy so there will be no probelm with her. I think perhaps might have a look around for some books about Babies and Dogs, any suggestions ladies?? 

I love reading the posts to have to say Im very pleased I have found somewhere I can vent everything Im feeling! 

:happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Morning ladies! 

Thanks for the vitamin tip *snowflake* &#8211; those sound yummy! When I finish with my currents, I want to try those. Mine are alright, they don&#8217;t make me sick, but I prefer a chewable because really, I&#8217;m like a 5 year old and I hate swallowing horse pills. Mine are even coated with some fruity kind of something or other that makes them easier going down, but still &#8211; no me gusta!

Holy HAIL *jess* that is crazy! We&#8217;ve been getting rain, rain, rain lately. It&#8217;s miserable. But nothing like tornados, so praying you ladies all are safe out there!

Hey *Nanner* no worries, you&#8217;re not behind at all! Plenty of time, still, to catch up with your jazz. We&#8217;re getting so close yet are still so far. D: Boo!

Hope you enjoy your magazines, *Kimberley*.

Congrats, *dodge* on bumping up a month! FXed for you, love!

No idea on books, *singer* but if anyone thinks of any, I'd be interested in reading them too! Anything to help make the dog x baby exchange a better experience for all parties involved! :)

I&#8217;m feeling uber broody. Awhile ago I bought this maternity shirt that my sister had also gotten &#8211; it was so freakin&#8217; cute, and didn&#8217;t look maternity-ish. So I decided I needed it. They take your address and all that, turns out they send me non-stop mailings and submitted me to all these lists so I get all kinds of baby things in the mail. =( Formula, coupons, etc. It&#8217;s awful, because the days where I&#8217;m already slightly broody I get something in the mail and it amplifies by a billion. Tragic! 

So my C is very soft and high this morning &#8211; until today, I was a skeptic about feeling for it and was convinced I&#8217;d never see the difference. Well, I do. It&#8217;s insane. So I guess now that I&#8217;m off BCP and can actually feel changes in it, I may as well start using that as a means of charting too. 

Ugh okay, gotta get back to work. Boss is on a rampage today. LOL.

Xo!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies and welcome newbies!

Well, I am also feeling very broody too. I think it's the feeling that it's just so close now, it's almost within reaching distance!
I've actually started writing a diary, which is something I haven't done in a long time (like over 10 years!!) but I find it's a great way to take my mind off the wait and to get my feelings out, as I can't really discuss my TTC plans with anyone in real life.

Hope you ladies are all ok. Hurry up June!

Btw, Vicky I love the little saying you have in your signature, such lovely words!

x


----------



## snowflakes120

It must be in the air cause I am super duper broody today *Mrs Mel*! 

I guess it doesn't help that I went to Marshalls on lunch today. And just happened to peek into the baby dept. So now I don't know what to do. They have a ton of that Infantino stuff there. There is a tummy time mat that is really cute and themed in bugs! So adorable... (see here: https://www.infantino.com/product.cfm?product_id=1132 ) And I realllllllly want to buy it. It is such a good deal only $25. - website says $60! Should I buy it? Am I crazy? They have so many cute little things of this brand there - like teether type things and shakers etc. I want to buy a few things but don't know if I should. The price is just so good that it is tempting.

Have any of y'all bought anything for your unconceived LO yet? I bought 2 maternity tops from Target so far because they were like $3! But I feel a bit silly buying play toys already...

We had some bad storms too,* Jess*! Hail everywhere! And tornados! Not near me but about 2 hours east - with lots of damage! Scary!

Enjoy your family time *Poppie*! 

I want to get some preggy mags too now,* Kimberley*! I never thought about that! ;)+

*Swan* - I have no clue how to check my c. I would like to learn - I think getting TCOYF will help me alot. I can't even figure out the difference between some of my CM. So I just solely go by my temps to confirm OV with Fertility Friend. 

Hooray for *dodge* moving up a month! That is great news! Our 1st june bug to fly so to speak!


----------



## CeeDee

dodgegirl, I find your story fascinating. I didnt meet my DH until I was 31. The time before I met him, I started to plan out my life as a single woman too. Co-parenting probably would have been a great option for me, if things hadnt worked out for me. I pray that everything works out for you.


----------



## swanxxsong

*snowflake*, I read about it first online, then in TCOYF. I was skeptical at first - because I was on the pill and everything felt the same. derrrr me. LOL. but now? I'm like 0-0 because I can feel the change. 

and I got a positive OPK today, which made me really broody. 

then the damn dentist assistant is PREGGO and about 7 months along or so, I'd say, so that just made me wanna cry. lmfao!

thank you *mrs mel*! totally jacked it from twilight. I'm such a fangirl sometimes... xD whoops?!


----------



## Nanner

Snowflake-
I totally understand wanting buy maternity things, especially when they're on sale! An argument I have with myself when I'm tempted is that I don't know what season I'll be pregnant in. What if I end up with lots of winter clothes and am preggers in the summer? That great deal isn't so great if you can't wear them!
For myself and buying baby clothes/ toys, I don't get too tempted because I have sooo many relatives that will likely pass things off to me. Also, I know that my family will indulge this child with so many things that I'm sure anything I bought would be overkill!

Overall though, I think it's fine to get a few things if you can't resist!


----------



## Nanner

Snowflake-
I totally understand wanting buy maternity things, especially when they're on sale! An argument I have with myself when I'm tempted is that I don't know what season I'll be pregnant in. What if I end up with lots of winter clothes and am preggers in the summer? That great deal isn't so great if you can't wear them!
For myself and buying baby clothes/ toys, I don't get too tempted because I have sooo many relatives that will likely pass things off to me. Also, I know that my family will indulge this child with so many things that I'm sure anything I bought would be overkill!

Overall though, I think it's fine to get a few things if you can't resist! 

:winkwink:


----------



## dodgegirl

CeeDee said:


> dodgegirl, I find your story fascinating. I didnt meet my DH until I was 31. The time before I met him, I started to plan out my life as a single woman too. Co-parenting probably would have been a great option for me, if things hadnt worked out for me. I pray that everything works out for you.

aww that's SO sweet CeeDee !!! Thanks a bunch :flower:

I'm glad you finally met your DH :) I'm sure I will find mine someday, and in the mean time, I'm gonna have this wonderful child to raise...! :cloud9:


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon ladies!! I have 1 hour and 20mins to go before my 5 day weekend!! Can't wait. 

*snowflakes120* that tummy time mat is so cute!! I am going to want to buy _EVERYTHING _ladybugs for my baby, no matter if it is a boy or girl!! LOL!! And I know people will buy ladybug stuff for me too. 

I do have a few things that I have purchased for our future LO - 

* I got a really good cot sheet set that was waaaaay cheap from this Enviro store that was closing down, also have carseat, portacot and pram (as mentioned in previous posts that I got because we have friends with kids that came to visit etc). 

* This gorgeous ladybug romper - https://www.noo.com.au/catalogue/product_info.php?products_id=57 and a bumble bee sleeping bag, both which I ordered because I was ordering the same ladybug things for friends (who I know will pass back to me when our baby comes along). I've also signed up to a few mummy websites that send out free samples of stuff including diapers (or nappies as we call them here in OZ!) so I've been putting all them away for one day. 

* I have also pre-ordered my nappy bag from The Beatles Store (cuz I love The Beatles too)https://www.diaperdude.com/store/portholes-bag-c-268-p-1-pr-16375.html it comes with the matching bottle warmer as well. I love the nappy bag because it just looks like a normal bag anyway and could use it for a laptop or something once baby is done with it.

So yeah, I have a few things already for baby but won't be buying the big stuff like a cot until we are definitely expecting.


----------



## singers_love

Im waiting untill 3 months (though I will probably eat my words later) before I buy anything especially as we are going to be moving house around June/July so there no point moving stuff from one place to the next, it is very temping though. I found a Baby Dior outfit at TKMaxx the other day, and was desperate to buy it!!! 

both my cousins have just had a baby, as has a good friend so I can buy things for them, if I slip up:haha: 

I can't believe June is nearly here!!! :happydance: Itas seems to have taken ages... May better wizz by!

Will try and ask around about dog books see if there are any good ones!


P.S How do I add the little pictures at the bottom, like the Junebugs logo??


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome newbies!

I&#8217;m so far behind I&#8217;m trying to catch up. LOL

*Welsh_Mum*, Sorry to hear about your daycare issues. You might need to change your plans if it&#8217;s not the right time for your family. I&#8217;m hoping to take 8 weeks maternity leave and try to work something out with my employer to telework for at least the following 4 months (ideally when the child stops breastfeeding). If not, I&#8217;ll just have to pay childcare or get a nanny. We&#8217;re leaning more towards nanny.

*Snowflakes*, I think $800 a month is pretty reasonable. It&#8217;s around $2K here in Maryland.

*Jess137*, That hail looks crazy scary!

*Swanxxsong*, I feel you on the broodiness. Since I just got married everyone keeps asking me if I&#8217;m pregnant yet. Unfortunately I have to tell them I&#8217;m just fat. I&#8217;ve gained almost 10lbs since I&#8217;ve been married. Good Grief!!!

All this baby talk is not good for my broodiness. I guess I&#8217;ll go to baby Gap at lunch time and ooh and aww.


----------



## Jess137

Hey everybody! Sorry I missed all of yesterday. We went to a Cardinals baseball game (BTW it was FREEZING!!!!). I didn't get to bed until around midnight, I was sooo tired so I didn't get on here.

Anyway...
I have started buying a few little things, and acquiring things from people with kids who don't need the stuff anymore. I have a couple Econobum cloth diapers I bought really cheap, some cloth baby wipes, and my aunt gave me her $300 Medela breast pump and her Boppy. I'm just getting a few things as I go along. 

I am so excited, I did an OPK yesterday and there was a faint line! I know it doesn't mean I'm ovulating yet, but the last 3 times I did an OPK there was no line at all. I was worried I wasn't going to O this cycle, but maybe I will now. Yay!

I also counted out my babymaking supplies...one new box of Pre Seed with 9 applicators, 11 OPK's, 8 IC preg tests, and 2 FRER's. That's pretty sad, huh, that I need to count how many chances I have to POAS! Oh well. Anyone else stocking up yet?


----------



## lu-is

Hooray on the faint line Jess137!

I'm soo far behind too CeeDee.. I read a lot of the posts yesterday but didn't have time to respond.
We are just such busy gals!

I purchased some cheap PG and OPK tests for June, yay! of course I didn't want to scare my DH so I meant to keep them out of site.. unfortunately he found them yesterday. oops. 
I kept the details minimal just told him they were OPK tests, for ovulation - I do have a good excuse, as I had ovary surgery last month I do want to make sure that I am capable of ovulating. (figured if I said there was both he might go a little green.. he's still scared..)


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay to get the junebugs siggy, put this in your signature field:

[*img]https://i53.tinypic.com/143nwq1.jpg[*/img]

BUT you need to remove the *s to make it actually work. :)

--

Second + on my OPK. Ovulation todayyyyy then, I'd guess? We'll see what my temp says tomorrow. Fingers CROSSED. >.< We almost BD last night without protection but then we decided to wait one more month. If I O on the cruise, or shortly thereafter, we'll be trying. So late May, early June? We'll see what my cycle does.

I have a maternity shirt from my sister, one I bought and she got me a baby bjorn. lmao. they're all hidden somewhere. :3

aw *lu-is*! so cute. I hope he warms up soon. ;)

YAY baseball! cold time of year for games but ahhh, so fun! we're phillies fans - went to the second game of the season, going again may 1 and then a few times later this summer. we're obsessed. :D hope you had fun, *jess*!

US ladies, preseed - available at any stores? I need to check CVS and stuff, I am hoping to avoid ordering online. 

I have digital OPKs and a few PTs from earlier but I want to get a bunch more and a digital for when I KNOW but I want one that says PREGNANT on it. lmao. just because. 

need to get preseed. otherwise, I'm pretty set I think?


----------



## swanxxsong

oh yeah, and my bbs hurt like crazy. damn you ovulation! D:


----------



## kimberley3

Hello, hope your all enjoying your long weekends thats if you dont have to work! I wont buy anything for the baby just incase something happens and i know i will feel like i have jinxed it and then be all sad :( saying that though my friend knows we are going to try and has started a baby collection up for me hehe like baby wash and wipes and that, which i think is really nice. preseed is that just if you dont have alot of own moist (sorry i put it so crude) or is it to help as well. Im so tierd just had first day back from work from having ten days off and its been so busy as its the long weekend so alot of the families have put their family into respite.. hope everybody else is all okay and had a good day x


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong said:


> Okay to get the junebugs siggy, put this in your signature field:
> 
> [*img]https://i53.tinypic.com/143nwq1.jpg[*/img]
> 
> BUT you need to remove the *s to make it actually work. :)
> 
> --
> 
> Second + on my OPK. Ovulation todayyyyy then, I'd guess? We'll see what my temp says tomorrow. Fingers CROSSED. >.< We almost BD last night without protection but then we decided to wait one more month. If I O on the cruise, or shortly thereafter, we'll be trying. So late May, early June? We'll see what my cycle does.
> 
> I have a maternity shirt from my sister, one I bought and she got me a baby bjorn. lmao. they're all hidden somewhere. :3
> 
> aw *lu-is*! so cute. I hope he warms up soon. ;)
> 
> YAY baseball! cold time of year for games but ahhh, so fun! we're phillies fans - went to the second game of the season, going again may 1 and then a few times later this summer. we're obsessed. :D hope you had fun, *jess*!
> 
> US ladies, preseed - available at any stores? I need to check CVS and stuff, I am hoping to avoid ordering online.
> 
> I have digital OPKs and a few PTs from earlier but I want to get a bunch more and a digital for when I KNOW but I want one that says PREGNANT on it. lmao. just because.
> 
> need to get preseed. otherwise, I'm pretty set I think?

I'm really glad that you know you're ovulating! That's great! 

I will buy one of the digi tests after I get a positive on a FRER, just so I can take a picture of it! LOL

I don't think that Pre Seed is available in any stores here. I got mine off of Ebay. The tube with 9 applicators usually costs around $20. The person I got it from has that plus your choice of any mixture of 25 total OPK's and pg tests. I got it for $32.99 with all of that. I thought it was an ok deal since there was no shipping cost.

I forgot, also- does anyone know if sensitive nipples is a symptom of ovulation? I have really big bb's, so my nipples have never been very sensitive at all. Lately though they are almost a little sore. Sorry for the TMI...


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> Hello, hope your all enjoying your long weekends thats if you dont have to work! I wont buy anything for the baby just incase something happens and i know i will feel like i have jinxed it and then be all sad :( saying that though my friend knows we are going to try and has started a baby collection up for me hehe like baby wash and wipes and that, which i think is really nice. preseed is that just if you dont have alot of own moist (sorry i put it so crude) or is it to help as well. Im so tierd just had first day back from work from having ten days off and its been so busy as its the long weekend so alot of the families have put their family into respite.. hope everybody else is all okay and had a good day x

Preseed serves the purpose of other lubricants but it isn't harmful to sperm, upping the chances that they'll go the distance.


----------



## dodgegirl

snowflakes120 said:


> It must be in the air cause I am super duper broody today *Mrs Mel*!
> 
> I guess it doesn't help that I went to Marshalls on lunch today. And just happened to peek into the baby dept. So now I don't know what to do. They have a ton of that Infantino stuff there. There is a tummy time mat that is really cute and themed in bugs! So adorable... (see here: https://www.infantino.com/product.cfm?product_id=1132 ) And I realllllllly want to buy it. It is such a good deal only $25. - website says $60! Should I buy it? Am I crazy? They have so many cute little things of this brand there - like teether type things and shakers etc. I want to buy a few things but don't know if I should. The price is just so good that it is tempting.
> 
> Have any of y'all bought anything for your unconceived LO yet? I bought 2 maternity tops from Target so far because they were like $3! But I feel a bit silly buying play toys already...
> 
> We had some bad storms too,* Jess*! Hail everywhere! And tornados! Not near me but about 2 hours east - with lots of damage! Scary!
> 
> Enjoy your family time *Poppie*!
> 
> I want to get some preggy mags too now,* Kimberley*! I never thought about that! ;)+
> 
> *Swan* - I have no clue how to check my c. I would like to learn - I think getting TCOYF will help me alot. I can't even figure out the difference between some of my CM. So I just solely go by my temps to confirm OV with Fertility Friend.
> 
> Hooray for *dodge* moving up a month! That is great news! Our 1st june bug to fly so to speak!

I bought 2 really cute Irish newborn onesie's that were like 75% off around St Patricks day, I couldn't resist ! Plus I bought a stroller, car seat & high chair from a good friend for a really good deal, I couldn't pass it up ! 
I hadn't thought of maternity clothes until I read your post ! I better keep my eyes peeled for some good deals !! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Target!! :thumbup:


----------



## lu-is

oooh good call on sale maternity clothes.. hmmm...
I haven't bought any new clothes for myself in awhile and I figure that's a good thing, should I fall pregnant this summer I'd like to have the $$ available to buy new clothes that will accomodate a bump.
Even now I look at which clothes I have that will work for a little bump. lol

I have a question for the charters out there, you are super smart at cycle things.. 
Does day 1 of the cycle begin on the first day of your period, or on the last?
thanks for your help!


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> Hey everybody! Sorry I missed all of yesterday. We went to a Cardinals baseball game (BTW it was FREEZING!!!!). I didn't get to bed until around midnight, I was sooo tired so I didn't get on here.
> 
> Anyway...
> I have started buying a few little things, and acquiring things from people with kids who don't need the stuff anymore. I have a couple Econobum cloth diapers I bought really cheap, some cloth baby wipes, and my aunt gave me her $300 Medela breast pump and her Boppy. I'm just getting a few things as I go along.
> 
> I am so excited, I did an OPK yesterday and there was a faint line! I know it doesn't mean I'm ovulating yet, but the last 3 times I did an OPK there was no line at all. I was worried I wasn't going to O this cycle, but maybe I will now. Yay!
> 
> I also counted out my babymaking supplies...one new box of Pre Seed with 9 applicators, 11 OPK's, 8 IC preg tests, and 2 FRER's. That's pretty sad, huh, that I need to count how many chances I have to POAS! Oh well. Anyone else stocking up yet?

Oh my that's such a great deal you got on the breast pump !! I really want a Medela one as I plan on b-feeding as much as I can ! I'm hoping one of my lovely family members will buy me one for my shower gift !! 

I hope you will O this cycle, maybe that line is a good indicator ??!! 

Yeah next week when I get paid I plan on buying OPK's and HPT's....whohoo ! so exciting !!!


----------



## dodgegirl

lu-is said:


> oooh good call on sale maternity clothes.. hmmm...
> I haven't bought any new clothes for myself in awhile and I figure that's a good thing, should I fall pregnant this summer I'd like to have the $$ available to buy new clothes that will accomodate a bump.
> Even now I look at which clothes I have that will work for a little bump. lol
> 
> I have a question for the charters out there, you are super smart at cycle things..
> Does day 1 of the cycle begin on the first day of your period, or on the last?
> thanks for your help!

Yes, day 1 is the 1st day of your period. :) I'm kinda tired of temping every a.m....ugh it's getting old......this is my first cycle using softcups on AF days, it's different but I like it better than tampons so far ! 

I'm sure I have a lot of shirts that can work for a bump...just not pants.
gotta run. ttyl ladies !!


----------



## Nanner

I can't believe how eager I am to TTC, or even NTNP! Everyone's posts have gotten me thinking... breast pumps, maternity clothes, ovulating, ect. I haven't thought much about these things until recently and I have to say, it's exciting. I've begun thinking about which room I'll choose as a nursery, what colors to paint the walls, I check out websites and books of baby names...

I don't understand how to monitor ovulating, but I guess I won't have to worry about it for a few more months. It seems complicated. 

Thank you all for providing me a place to spout my "boodiness!" :baby:


----------



## dodgegirl

Nanner said:


> I can't believe how eager I am to TTC, or even NTNP! Everyone's posts have gotten me thinking... breast pumps, maternity clothes, ovulating, ect. I haven't thought much about these things until recently and I have to say, it's exciting. I've begun thinking about which room I'll choose as a nursery, what colors to paint the walls, I check out websites and books of baby names...
> 
> I don't understand how to monitor ovulating, but I guess I won't have to worry about it for a few more months. It seems complicated.
> 
> Thank you all for providing me a place to spout my "boodiness!" :baby:

I would totally recommend the book " What to expect before you're expecting" !!! It's a great read & will tell you everything you need to know about ovulating :) 
Also, good time to start your prenatals if you haven't already ! 
Of course, I'm a planner when it comes to big stuff like this, so I have definitely been doing my homework, even been pricing daycare, forumla, just everything. I'm definitely ready !!!!!


----------



## beccad

Luis, CD1 is the first day of you period. 

Jess, I think sensitive nipples can be an ov symptom. I don't get any physical symptoms apart from changes in cm, and temperature rises. Ditto for me with the large boobies! Im dreading how much bigger they might get during pregnancy :cry:

Nanner I'm not prepared for anything either :haha: I understand about ovulation and all that, but it's as far as it goes. I am wondering about buying some sperm friendly lubricant thouch, as it's something we often use and I wouldnt want to use one that's going to kill all the spermies!! We're really keen too now. We're going to be NTNP from this month. Well now really since my period is just coming to an end. I'm struggling to get my head around the idea of making a baby. I've spent my whole adult life trying NOT to fall pregnant!!!

Been thinking about the nursey now in response to reading some of your posts! DH's family are quite into Winnie the Pooh, and we've got some lovely WTP sketches in frames already, so I might do that in the nursery. DH will like that :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Sounds like everyone is really gearing up now. Very exciting. We purchased a pack of OPK's so I can check next month to see if I am ovulating, also a pack of tests for use hopefully in July or Aug once we finally start TTC! 

I've been slowing getting through _What to Expect Before You're Expecting_, it's a good read, I definitely recommend it. 

I hope everyone's Easter weekend is going well. I'm relaxing at home with my parents, heading out to the shops tomorrow.


----------



## beccad

Great weekend here thanks poppie. It's 27 degrees and sunny in our garden so I've got my shorts and a vest on. Lovely!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello Girls!

Sorry I havent been on for a few days....kinds needed a break! I have spoken to DH about the childcare stuff and we have decided t just wait for scan results before we make any decisions, I am ok with that!

I will prob have a break from here though and prob only check in every few days :cry:

Hope your all good xxx


----------



## Nanner

It's snowing here! On Easter weekend! Ugh!


----------



## lu-is

Boo for snow! We've had enough of that.. looks like it'll be a sunny Easter here. (*crosses fingers*)

Jess & beccad - Sore nipples is an ovulation sign, probably my least favorite as well. ugh.

Here are the books I've gotten out of the library:
Getting Pregnant: What you need to know right now - This book is fantastic; it talks about fertility, fertility issues, how work can affect your fertility, 6 ways to avoid miscarriage, diet, lconception, looks like there's a chapter on choosing the sex (I haven't gotten there yet); So far everything I've read in here has been very interesting.

What to Eat Before, During and After Pregnany -So far so good.

Balancing Pregnancy and Work (How to Make the Most of the Next 9 Months on the Job) - Haven't read it yet.


----------



## beccad

Are there any sections in those books about trying to prevent morning sickness? I'm sure I read somewhere in the contents page of a book that there are things you can do prior to pregnancy that can minimise the effects??


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow i haven't been keeping up with this thread very well recently. I just skimmed through a whole 10 PAGES since i was on last!! lol 

Its official i'm not going to be TTC in June now but i don't want to leave the thread behind. I've got to know some of you girlies on here (not been on to get to know the new ones :blush: lol) so i'll be keeping track and sending you all pregnancy dust :dust: when you all start TTC. I'll prob post from time to time but tbh its hard to catch up when you've missed that much.

Anyway good luck to all of you when you begin your little adventures and i hope you all get your :bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## Jess137

beccad said:


> Are there any sections in those books about trying to prevent morning sickness? I'm sure I read somewhere in the contents page of a book that there are things you can do prior to pregnancy that can minimise the effects??

The only thing I have heard about is making sure your prenatal has plenty of B6. Apparently taking it for as long as possible before you get pg can help with morning sickness.


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> wow i haven't been keeping up with this thread very well recently. I just skimmed through a whole 10 PAGES since i was on last!! lol
> 
> Its official i'm not going to be TTC in June now but i don't want to leave the thread behind. I've got to know some of you girlies on here (not been on to get to know the new ones :blush: lol) so i'll be keeping track and sending you all pregnancy dust :dust: when you all start TTC. I'll prob post from time to time but tbh its hard to catch up when you've missed that much.
> 
> Anyway good luck to all of you when you begin your little adventures and i hope you all get your :bfp: very soon xxx

Hi! I hope you're doing well! I was just thinking about you yesterday, I was going to ask if anyone had heard from you.

I saw that Aprilshowers is going to TTC in August, you could maybe talk to her too.

Anyway, definitely pop in once in a while to say hi! Have you got everything arranged for your wedding?


----------



## Nanner

Jess- I see you have a a fertilityfriend sig. Have you found it helpful and accurate?


----------



## dodgegirl

Nanner said:


> Jess- I see you have a a fertilityfriend sig. Have you found it helpful and accurate?

Ok nanner i'm confused because your sig says your 33 weeks preg ? so are you? :shrug:


----------



## dodgegirl

wanaBmummy said:


> wow i haven't been keeping up with this thread very well recently. I just skimmed through a whole 10 PAGES since i was on last!! lol
> 
> Its official i'm not going to be TTC in June now but i don't want to leave the thread behind. I've got to know some of you girlies on here (not been on to get to know the new ones :blush: lol) so i'll be keeping track and sending you all pregnancy dust :dust: when you all start TTC. I'll prob post from time to time but tbh its hard to catch up when you've missed that much.
> 
> Anyway good luck to all of you when you begin your little adventures and i hope you all get your :bfp: very soon xxx

thanks so much for the nice thoughts !! we hope you check in on us and let us know how you're doing !


----------



## Jess137

Nanner said:


> Jess- I see you have a a fertilityfriend sig. Have you found it helpful and accurate?

Yes, I thought it was very helpful. If you sign up you can take the charting course. The problem is, I know how but I still am not tracking my BBT. I can't ever remember to take it in the morning. I don't know if it would be accurate anyway since I have to get up to turn off my alarm!

BTW, your siggy says you are pg instead of how many days til TTC...:haha:


----------



## Nanner

Oops!
Thanks for pointing that out! I thought I could change the text on the sig. Guess you can't. I'll just take it off.


----------



## beccad

Jess could you have two alarms? One bedside so you can take your temperature, and then one set a couple of minutes later so you have to get up?

I'm going to get started taking the B6 then! My mum was sick until 6 months wil both her pregnancies and I heard this sort of thing can run in families. I'll try anything that might help prevent it!

Wannabmummy good luck for your wedding, and the same for when you do ttc!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone!! I hope your Easter weekend is going well. We've had a good one so far. Off to the football tonight, so should be a good win by my team - The Carlton Blues!! :happydance:

Ooh good to know about the b6 thing with the morning sickness. I am not looking forward to that. Do normal preggie vitamins have b6 in them???

*Nanner *- try going here to create a countdown to TTC https://lilypie.com/Trying_to_Conceive_Event.php

Well I'm off to get ready for the footy. Talk soon

xo


----------



## beccad

Poppiebug said:


> Hi everyone!! I hope your Easter weekend is going well. We've had a good one so far. Off to the football tonight, so should be a good win by my team - The Carlton Blues!! :happydance:
> 
> Ooh good to know about the b6 thing with the morning sickness. I am not looking forward to that. Do normal preggie vitamins have b6 in them???
> 
> xo

I went to see the Blues when I was in Melbourne! Have fun! I couldn't understand what was going on, but enjoyed the whole atmosphere all the same.

re: B6, Pregnacare, which is a major-selling conception/pregnancy vitamin here in the UK, has 10mg of B6 in it. From what I've read it's best to take 50-75mg of B6 for sickness, starting as soon as possible before TTC. You mustn't take more than 100mg as it can start to interfere with your nerves, or something like that :wacko:


----------



## dodgegirl

what a beautiful spring day we have here, should be around 70 degrees ! whoot whoot. it's been such a long winter....

off to my parents today to help my mom prepare for easter dinner, maybe I'll hing to her that I'm WTT so she can get started knitting for me !! She doesn't know yet....so we'll see how I can be sneaky and let her in on the secret haha.

have a great day everyone !!!! :flower:


----------



## beccad

How exciting DG! Will she be ok with the idea do you think? Or is it something you've discussed with her before, but she just doesn't know it's imminent?


----------



## Jess137

beccad said:


> Jess could you have two alarms? One bedside so you can take your temperature, and then one set a couple of minutes later so you have to get up?
> 
> I'm going to get started taking the B6 then! My mum was sick until 6 months wil both her pregnancies and I heard this sort of thing can run in families. I'll try anything that might help prevent it!
> 
> Wannabmummy good luck for your wedding, and the same for when you do ttc!

I have 3 alarms actually. I have a very hard time dragging myself out of bed in the morning. Therefore the first alarm I don't even wake up to...I'm still asleep when I turn it off. It's like a reflex. So I'm not very hopeful that I will be able to start tracking my BBT. I may just have to do it when I actually wake up and hope that it is still semi-accurate.


----------



## lu-is

I require two alarms to get up in the morning too Jess.
( I don't think I'd be consistent enough at taking my temperature).

I need some sanity... suddenly I'm thinking about pregnancy symptoms when it is probably just a cold or flu? Started with nausea in the middle of this week, followed by throwing up the next day (made me feel better) but then on Friday I had a weird dizzy spell. I've had a sore throat, headache, no fever, sometimes icky stomache feeling, sleepy.. I dunno I just feel sick; and that's probably all it is, I'm on my BCP (though I did miss a pill at the beginnning) but now I'm just thinking way too much about this.
How do I get my mind off of this. grumble grumble.


----------



## Nanner

Lu-is,
I know exactly what you're talking about. I do it too! In fact, about 2 months ago I had myself thoroughly convinced I was pregnant when I probably had eaten something that disagreed with me! I was very disappointed after I took the PT.

Sometimes, when I start over thinking slight nausea and fatigue, I do a head to toe evaluation to help let reason take over. I look for symptoms that are specific to pregnancy, such as tender breasts or a missed period. I then make myself wait a few days after I notice "symptoms" to see if they're real or are in my head before I take a test.


----------



## dodgegirl

beccad said:


> How exciting DG! Will she be ok with the idea do you think? Or is it something you've discussed with her before, but she just doesn't know it's imminent?

nope didn't say a word to mom, we were too busy getting everything ready today. but i did tell my one of brothers who didn't know. all he & his wife could say was wow. then he kept going on about some movie that madonna was in that is the same scenario, some 80's movie...lol

anyways tired but going out with some friends for a bday. later !


----------



## Poppiebug

:bunny: *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE JUNEBUGS!!!* :bunny:​

I hope you all have a lovely day. Does the Easter Bunny come to people in the UK and USA?? Ordinarily the Easter Bunny would leave chocolate easter eggs to the kids and sometimes people will do an Easter Egg hunt. I don't eat chocolate so there's was no Easter Bunny for me today but it's a tradition I'd like to start with my kids when they come along.



dodgegirl said:


> off to my parents today to help my mom prepare for easter dinner, maybe I'll hing to her that I'm WTT so she can get started knitting for me !! She doesn't know yet....so we'll see how I can be sneaky and let her in on the secret haha.

I've already got my mum working on knitting for me, she knows we're going to be TTC soon, but not as soon as she thinks! LOL! She knits these lovely throw rugs made from squares and has done about 6 or so made of all different colours. She'd finished one and asked me did I want one for "one day" and I said perhaps she could start on a plain cream coloured one, so now she's doing that as her secret knitting!!


----------



## beccad

You should learn to knit poppie - it's quite easy really. I do it, although not so good at things like clothing, but blankets and such like are dead easy. I can crochet too, which is even easier and less risk of dropped stitches.


----------



## Poppiebug

LOL Beccad - I've tried, can't do it! Mum loves it though. She's already got ideas for knitting up little jumpers and things for future LO too. Other than her secret knitting, she's currently knitting a cardigan and beret for my niece. She's also been dressmaking all her life (including all the dresses for my wedding, my dress, my bridesmaids and her own outfit!) she can't wait to make me a woolen blanket, cot sheets, and lots of little person clothes! :) 

Talking about the Vitamin B6 - I just checked the preggie vitamins I'm taking. They have 41mg of B6 in them. Do you think this would be an acceptable amount???


----------



## beccad

I would think that was fine? Not sure really - the small amount of knowledge I imparted is the full extent of it :haha: There's a few threads about it, and a big one in the ttc forum too as it's meant to help prevent miscarriages or something like that? Not really read it all properly to be honest!


----------



## Jess137

Happy Easter!! Yes Poppie, we have an "Easter bunny" too in the US. Lots of Easter egg hunts for the LO's, chocolate bunnies (yum!), etc.

I have major issues with symptom spotting too, I don't have any good advice on getting your mind off of it. For example last week I had:
-sore nipples
-nausea/heartburn
-mood swings
-headaches
But I had these symptoms because I forgot to take my heartburn pills last week, and because I am getting off of the med I take to prevent headaches.

You can't help have the "what if?" in the back of your head. Especially since we have been DTD every 2-3 days lately without protection.


----------



## Jess137

I can't believe I forgot! I was so excited...last night DH told me that he was "kind of looking forward to having a LO around"!!!!! He's always been sort of indifferent about it, like he was just going along with what I want. I guess he has been thinking about it! It just feels really good to know he is totally on board, you know?


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> I can't believe I forgot! I was so excited...last night DH told me that he was "kind of looking forward to having a LO around"!!!!! He's always been sort of indifferent about it, like he was just going along with what I want. I guess he has been thinking about it! It just feels really good to know he is totally on board, you know?

that's awesome ! you definitely need his support in this ! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

I'm stressing myself out girls....1 week to go....i called FOB today and was crying telling him I'm getting cold feet. I still want to do it, and I don't want to wait. It's just hard b/c when your friends tell you that you should wait, it's hard to tell yourself this is your decision and no one else's.......

:headspin:


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Easter Y'all!! Hope everyone had a great day!! My grandparents and uncle came over and we had a great time and I made a delish meal if I do say so myself!! Hubby was so cute this AM and said "ok kids go and look for your easter baskets!" It was adorable! We dyed easter eggs last night just the 2 of us. It was alot of fun.

Another one of my hubby's cousin's announced she's pregnant today. So that brings a total of 2 of OH's cousins and his 1 aunt all pregnant and due this year. Along with my 1 friend and my 1 cousin. Ugh. So jealous of all 5 of them. But my time with come soon enough I hope! I guess another one of his cousins is trying but I guess is having problems. We will not be telling either of our families - just in case we end up having some sort of issue and I don't like people knowing our personal business.

Oh I am so excited that my sister comes to visit next week! And then it will be May! So that means another month closer!


----------



## dodgegirl

I know what you mean snowflake ! I know 5 people right now that are PG !! ARGGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> I'm stressing myself out girls....1 week to go....i called FOB today and was crying telling him I'm getting cold feet. I still want to do it, and I don't want to wait. It's just hard b/c when your friends tell you that you should wait, it's hard to tell yourself this is your decision and no one else's.......
> 
> :headspin:

I feel the same sometimes. My family says we should wait A FEW YEARS:cry:! DH's family says go for it! My coworkers and boss are excited for us to try too, but then one coworker said the other day that we should wait, and enjoy our lives...umm, babies apparently ruin your life????? 

My point is, everyone has an opinion. You just have to do what is right for YOU. I know it's hard, and I think everyone has those doubts. We're always here for you to talk it out though! If you know in your heart you are ready, go for it!


----------



## Jess137

I luckily am not around any pg people on a daily basis....Facebook is a killer though!

In other news...no line on my OPK's again. I don't think I missed ovulation because I haven't had any CM even remotely close to EWCM, and my cervix is still low, closed, and hard. Like it has been since my last AF. I know this is only my second cycle after stopping BCP's but I am getting frustrated. It would really suck if I have issues ovulating. That's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm stressing myself out girls....1 week to go....i called FOB today and was crying telling him I'm getting cold feet. I still want to do it, and I don't want to wait. It's just hard b/c when your friends tell you that you should wait, it's hard to tell yourself this is your decision and no one else's.......
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> I feel the same sometimes. My family says we should wait A FEW YEARS:cry:! DH's family says go for it! My coworkers and boss are excited for us to try too, but then one coworker said the other day that we should wait, and enjoy our lives...umm, babies apparently ruin your life?????
> 
> My point is, everyone has an opinion. You just have to do what is right for YOU. I know it's hard, and I think everyone has those doubts. We're always here for you to talk it out though! If you know in your heart you are ready, go for it!Click to expand...

thank you Jess for the reassurance, I really needed it today !:hugs:

That's true, everyone has their own opinion and they think they know what's right for us ! I do know in my heart it is right and I'm ready.....and I am pretty sure I picked a good FOB, he seems pretty awesome so far.

haha babies ruin your life! doubt it. i'm sure it's pretty much the opposite ! 

thanks again Jess, I needed that.

sorry you didn't get a line for OV yet..... I haven't used a OPK yet, will start using one prolly the end of this week.


----------



## Jess137

Glad to be of service!:thumbup: I'm really happy for you about your FOB-to be. That is just so cool! Have you talked to anyone on here about AI tips? I've seen quite a few posts from girls asking about it. They have some pretty good ideas...might have to try them out myself :winkwink: A major one apparently is (shhh...TMI) having an orgasm right after you inseminate so your cervix sucks up all the good stuff, iykwim...


----------



## Jess137

I found this thread on here, pretty interesting stats https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/264570-pre-seeders-conceive-ers-zestica-thread-44-bfps-stats-page-1-a.html

I was surprised to see the numbers on Pre-seed, since all the other threads I've seen say that Conceive Plus is better. I bought Pre-seed before reading those posts, but the one I posted above gave me some hope that I hadn't wasted $20!

EDIT: I'm sorry, I realize that I am a serial-poster! I really should be putting everything in one post but I have so many thoughts!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> Glad to be of service!:thumbup: I'm really happy for you about your FOB-to be. That is just so cool! Have you talked to anyone on here about AI tips? I've seen quite a few posts from girls asking about it. They have some pretty good ideas...might have to try them out myself :winkwink: A major one apparently is (shhh...TMI) having an orgasm right after you inseminate so your cervix sucks up all the good stuff, iykwim...

yeah I've heard that too. I'm also active on the "at home insem w/donor thread" even though he's gonna be more than a donor, but same idea kinda.

thanks !


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> I found this thread on here, pretty interesting stats https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/264570-pre-seeders-conceive-ers-zestica-thread-44-bfps-stats-page-1-a.html
> 
> I was surprised to see the numbers on Pre-seed, since all the other threads I've seen say that Conceive Plus is better. I bought Pre-seed before reading those posts, but the one I posted above gave me some hope that I hadn't wasted $20!
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry, I realize that I am a serial-poster! I really should be putting everything in one post but I have so many thoughts!!!

cool, thanks for the heads up on that thread, i didn't see that one. I was considering using preseed, but I don't know if I will or not? Probably won't the first cycle. But yes that's very reassuring if you are using it !! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Jess137

We are NTNP until June so I'm saving it until then. FX'd that the Pre-seed and the Instead cups do their magic! Of course you are TTC before me so you might see that :bfp: before I even really start!


----------



## Poppiebug

LOL Jess, don't worry about being a serial poster. I am prone to doing that too sometimes. It's great to have this place where we can just openly discuss and chat and ask so many of those questions that we have. I say go for it!! :)

I'm going to add a link to my Photo-a-day blog to my signature if anyone is interested. This year I've been taking a photo each day and adding them to my blog just for fun. Some days the photos are just plain boring cuz I don't have anything that interesting to photograph, but coming up the photos should get more interesting as our home starts being built and when we head to the USA.


:)


----------



## beccad

Dodge, like jess says everyone always has an opinion and you just have to do what's right for you. I'm always being asked why we've not got on with it yet! 

Jess I've been reading about pre-seed too and I'm going to get some, as we do often use lubricant, so I don't want to use anything that will kill DH's swimmers!

Poppie, I'll take a look at your blog- sounds like a lovely idea!

Snowflake, yep broody too! Not going to be helped by seeing my 6 month old niece this afternoon. 

Easter Monday morning here. We've got family coming round for a BBQ this afternoon but until them I'm going to relax in the garden. DH is going to a car boot sale (so like a yard sale, but lots of people gathered together to sell all their junk from the boot (trunk) of their car).


----------



## kimberley3

woah good morning Junebugs not been on for a few days and alot has gone like normal  how are you all?. is anybody going to be using the clear blue montior? and talking about knitting one of my service users knits and a few months ago i was talking to her about making me a blanket when we try for a baby, i told her we will hopefully have one next year and the next day i came back to work and everyone was acting weird and kept saying to me have you got something to tell us, something expecting?! and i was thinking what they all on about turns out the lady told everyone i was expecting and she was knitting the babys blanket lol!! She has downs and its quite common for people with downs to make up little things and expand them, well she certainly did!! was funny though.
has everone enjoyed easter? and hope you all got at least one egg :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Goodness I had a lot of catching up to do after being gone for so long!! xD Hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend  I definitely did! I got to see my nephew twice (born in Dec) and although he makes me more broody, it was just wonderful. I spammed my facebook with 79 new photos of him last night clearly Im obsessed. ;)

If I miss someones posts, Im so sorry.

Going way back to begin: I have pretty small boobs =( lol but yeah, I am assuming the sore bbs was related to ovulation. Although two sites say two different things about the precise day (TCOYF says one, FF says another), they claim I did. Im dry now, and not aching anymore. We shall see. 

I need to find preseed. ASAP. Gotta prepare!

*Dodge*, everyones going to have an opinion, no matter what. Someones always going to be there to contradict you, but screw them! Just trust yourself and know that when youre ready, youre ready and what anyone else thinks does not matter. <3 

Glad to hear your OH is on board, *Jess*! Thats awesome!

My brain already is fried. I clearly am sucky with catching up after being AWOL for so long. LOL.

Spam away, though  I love when people post helpful links and advice and tips! I think its great!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, I totally cannot knit. I've tried and tried to learn, I guess I have no patience? :(


----------



## kimberley3

ahhhhh bloody af pains!!!!!!!! that backpain is the worst been since friday and its starting to annoy me. rant over :)


----------



## dodgegirl

swanxxsong said:


> *Dodge*, everyones going to have an opinion, no matter what. Someones always going to be there to contradict you, but screw them! Just trust yourself and know that when youre ready, youre ready and what anyone else thinks does not matter. <3

thanks so much swan. i feel better about it today. ugh i hate mondays. gotta run. will write tonight. have a great day everyone !!


----------



## singers_love

I have finally caught up with everyone! 
I heard the about the Orgasm thing as well.. Im definately going to be trying that!! 
Knitting is fun! I started to knit squares to make a blanket ages ago, but have started trying a bit harder now, though not doing any particular colours. I taught myself using Youtube, its a great tool. I have made loads of hats, and a couple of dog coats! for all those out there that cant knit, go get some wool, and needles from the local charity shop and give it a go!

OH told me yesterday he was really excited about having a LO and if I wanted to start sooner we could!!! Whooppee... I think we might start NTNP this month, and see what happens, I would hate to ditch the group just after I have managed to work out the sig. thing!!! I hope you all had a good easter break I am very pleased to report the weather was flippin fantastic here in London, so I had as much skin out as possible!
Have a lovely Easter Monday evening and post soon (no doubt!!)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ya girls!

Totally agree with everyone about opinions. I know that my MIL thinks we should wait til hubby is done with school but we really don't care!

I am a follower of your blog now Poppie! I see you have a few about Ice Cream. Ice Cream is my favorite thing in the entire world!! 

Kimberley - I have been thinking about getting the CBEFM - I am still up in the air about it. I started charting and am really getting an understanding of cycle. If my cycles end up being quite irregular then I would most likely purchase it but if my cycle stays like it is now I most likely won't. I still have 2 more cycles til I TTC to decide. Feel better soon too!!

Mmmmm! BBQ Beccad!! Have some for me!! 

I can't knit but I do love to sew. I can't til I can pick out some patterns and cute fabric to make some outfits!


----------



## beccad

I think some of the TTC equipment is quite expensive isn't it.. Monitors and such like. I'm not going to buy anything like that to begin with as we might not need it. I think if we get a few cycles in and nothing is happening, then DH and I will have a look these things. 

BBQ was lovely!

I need to get some wool! I've not got anything on the go at the moment. I might do that on the way home from work tomorrow.


----------



## swanxxsong

maybe I need to try learning to crochet or knit again. I need a relaxing hobby. 

my OPK was 30 bucks, I believe, becca. It's digital and came with 7 tests. You can then buy the additional tests and just use the same monitor. more $$ than I was expecting but, meh. 

preseed I'm not sure, I'm going to look for it at walgreens tonight or tomorrow, if I can. 

some of the stuff though is really, really, really expensive. crazy expensive. but I think some of the more extravagent fertility monitors aren't really necessary unless you have medical concerns or something? I don't really know. 

even if you start ttc now, singer, just stay! I'm trying on the cruise, even though it's may. I don't care, I love you ladies too much to leave! :D <3


----------



## kimberley3

we will have to start a knitting group up soon too lol, anybody that is going to knit should put pictures up of their artwork :) 

Singer you dont have to leave our group as its close to june  

Snow- I'm the same as you about the montior, i have brought a temp and book to log that in but i keep forgetting to use it and i can see i would confused tring to work it out already read the booklet about 5times and the example of noting the change and it still confuses me haha!! I have seen one for around £60 online but i then keep thinking that could go in our baby savings. 

Becca- wilkos have some nice multi coloured wool in one which is really pretty, i brought it to show my OH how to make pompoms as he has never made them for lol. 

and for everyone i had a booklet come through for this baby shop, and its really good has lots of things which make life easier, for example a machine which dispensers milk powder to the bottle, and a pushchair tidier for shoppin bags. its really quite good and worth having a look its called

www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk

have a look and tell me what you all think xx


----------



## lu-is

swanxxsong said:


> Oh, I totally cannot knit. I've tried and tried to learn, I guess I have no patience? :(

I love knitting! Right now I'm making stuff for my sisters LO who's due this summer, then I'm going to make some extra stuff for me. :)
Once I'm done these cute booties I'm making I'll post a picture.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the blog follow snowflakes! Yes, I've just got back into ice cream. I haven't been able to eat shop ice cream (as I don't eat fructose) but we purchased an ice cream maker and have been making our own at home (using dextrose) and it's very very yummy. Most days the photos on my blog are pretty lame as I don't have anything interesting to photograph. Also my good camera is in the shop being cleaned so I rely on my phone camera to get photos. 

I've sent for an OPK so I can check next month if things are happening. Hopefully I won't have to rely on it when we're TTC, but it doesn't hurt to understand how to do these things. 

Well it's the last day of our 5 day weekend here. I'm off for a haircut this afternoon. My hair is so long I can't wait to get some cut off. Other than that I plan on relaxing the day away.


----------



## Nanner

I've never learned to knit and I barely know how to sew well enough to hem my pants, but I have found a crafty hobby that I can do!

I took up mosaic tiling a few years back and have gotten pretty good at it. I'm finishing up "alphabet blocks" for a friend's upcoming arrival. I made three blocks from maple wood and stained it. I then tiled letters of the alphabet on the sides. To jazz it up, I had a (artistically gifted) friend paint flowers of different types of each block. So far, they look pretty good! They'd look great displayed on shelves or a dresser.

So there's another option for us that weren't ever patient enough to learn how to knit. It's surprisingly easy and you don't need a lot of supplies! :thumbup:


----------



## dodgegirl

singers_love said:


> I have finally caught up with everyone!
> I heard the about the Orgasm thing as well.. Im definately going to be trying that!!
> Knitting is fun! I started to knit squares to make a blanket ages ago, but have started trying a bit harder now, though not doing any particular colours. I taught myself using Youtube, its a great tool. I have made loads of hats, and a couple of dog coats! for all those out there that cant knit, go get some wool, and needles from the local charity shop and give it a go!
> 
> OH told me yesterday he was really excited about having a LO and if I wanted to start sooner we could!!! Whooppee... I think we might start NTNP this month, and see what happens, I would hate to ditch the group just after I have managed to work out the sig. thing!!! I hope you all had a good easter break I am very pleased to report the weather was flippin fantastic here in London, so I had as much skin out as possible!
> Have a lovely Easter Monday evening and post soon (no doubt!!)

yah don't ditch us, i am going to start trying next week, we are starting early as well, but I told the group I am staying in this thread !!


----------



## dodgegirl

lu-is said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I totally cannot knit. I've tried and tried to learn, I guess I have no patience? :(
> 
> I love knitting! Right now I'm making stuff for my sisters LO who's due this summer, then I'm going to make some extra stuff for me. :)
> Once I'm done these cute booties I'm making I'll post a picture.Click to expand...

that's so awesome !!! I need to go get a lesson from my mom...she's the knitter. I did buy some crochet needles at this sale I went to, and I've been trying to teach myself but it's not going well, so I need to go learn from her instead...lol yes def post pics, we wanna see !!!!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl

kimberley3 said:


> and for everyone i had a booklet come through for this baby shop, and its really good has lots of things which make life easier, for example a machine which dispensers milk powder to the bottle, and a pushchair tidier for shoppin bags. its really quite good and worth having a look its called
> 
> www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk
> 
> have a look and tell me what you all think xx


ohhhh i really want the red bottle drying rack, never seen one of those here in the States ! very cool.

Today at Target I bought one of those full body Boppy body pillows !! Can't wait to sleep with it tonight ! Plus I can use it with the baby when it comes !

ohhhhh...(edit) turns out my dog is trying to claim my new Boppy pillow...........!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around much this weekend, it has been busy!
Hope everyone had a great Easter!

Had to go present shopping for a new born this weekend and we saw the most adorable little outfits and t-shirts for both girls and boys! I can't wait to start shopping for our own little one!

Having said that, I also wish I could knit and sew, I think I might add it to my list of things to learn before the baby comes!

Hope everyone is good, another weekend gone so we're now all 1 week closer! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Just me again, testing my new signature!

Edit - yippee it works!!


----------



## beccad

Those of you who are UK based and knit, can I just draw your attention to this group that knits/collects/distributes knitted items for neonatal units and premature babies up and down the country https://ukpreemies.blogspot.com/ THat site is a bit muddled, but there's also a facebook group https://www.facebook.com/pages/PreemiesUK/177082545655482#!/pages/PreemiesUK/177082545655482?sk=info


----------



## singers_love

I adore Ice cream, When I first went to Venice, we had the time out guide and went round venice via every Ice cream shop!! It was fantastic. Needless to say we didnt eat much else on the holiday! 

Thank you for not kicking me off! 

Has anyone else been thinking about prams and Nappies?? 
My friend is really into the cloth nappy thing, and well I love there designs, so thought I would give it a go to, but dont even know where to start! 
Prams are so horrendously expensive!!! I suppose if you pick well you can get one to alst but my goodness! I spent all of last night idly looking at prams on the net, does anyone know of a good pram shop in London, that if all goes to plan I can go and have a look at? 

Im on 36 of my knitted squares, and am aiming to reach 48 once I get there I will post a pic.. 

swanxxsong I would love to see your booties! 

Hope everyone is not to shocked at the return to work, I am happy to say that its gone quite cold now, so I dont have to sit at work wishing I was outside..

Bye for now


----------



## beccad

Singers, there's the Baby Barn in Surrey, near Surbiton https://www.a3babybarn.co.uk/ Probably only good if you've got a car, though!

I thought it was going to be a bit warmer today - I came out to work this morning with just my cardi and I've spent the whole day wishing I'd brought my coat! It's alright indoors, but I just went out for some lunch (am in Central London) and it's a bit cooler than I was expecting.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I just got back from Marshalls. I bought the Bug tummy time mat. I couldn't resist the price and how cute it is.

Hubby also brought up out of the blue today that if we wanted to start TTC in June that we could. He said what's one more month? Let just do June. I actually turned him down as I would feel guilty that he would still be in mid-semester if we miracliously got pregnant our first month- the due date would then be in March - I said it wouldn't be fair to him even though he says he really doesnt care. I'd rather the birth day be closer to the summer time when he will be out of school. As hard as it was to say no, I really think it is for the better. I really would like to start sooner but the timing just wouldn't be right for all involved. Even though I am fairly certain it will take a few months to get that BFP!!!


----------



## kimberley3

pictures will be great to see :) 
is anyone watching bringing up britain tonight at nine? bbc3.
I have been looking at prams and i know they are so expensive but i have really got my heart on one. but its so so so much money. its the bugaboo i know its alot of money but im yet to find another one which i really like, so all offers wecome :) has anybody else looked into prams :) xx


----------



## Nanner

I just did a quick count down until June. 35 days!! :dance:


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon ladies!

Are all the UK ladies excited about the royal wedding on Friday? I am keen to watch it on TV here on Friday night so will be switching bewteen that and the footy.

I know what you mean about pram prices. They are expensive here too. We already have one which we got from our friend but part of me wants to buy a new one. I am a little concerned that the one we have is too difficult to fold up but I guess I just need more practise with it.

Well I am just home for my lunch break, then I am off to the city to deliver some training. Should mean an early arvo for me, then I can be home early.


----------



## Nanner

So what are prams? Poppie has filled me in on nappies, but I'm not sure on prams. :shrug:


----------



## dodgegirl

Nanner said:


> So what are prams? Poppie has filled me in on nappies, but I'm not sure on prams. :shrug:

strollers :) yah I'm used to all the european terms because I'm from Ireland....but live in the States (for like 30 years haha) lol so I kinda fit in around here :) haha


----------



## dodgegirl

SOOOO frustrated with FOB today !! He was supposed to get all his STD tests weeks ago !! I reminded him monday night that I needed a copy of his results !!! Then he was like uhhmmm I messed up and forgot to reschedule my appt !! He didn't get them done when I thought he did weeks ago !! ARGH ! MEN !!!!!!!

So he went today to get tested, but who knows how long the results will take. He was told the paper results will take 2 weeks. I'm sure he can find out results verbally before then or online.....we were supposed to start inseminating early next week !! ARGH !!! So if he can't get the results before say, next monday or tuesday, then I'll have to wait until next cycle to start.....

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mel

beccad said:


> Singers, there's the Baby Barn in Surrey, near Surbiton https://www.a3babybarn.co.uk/ Probably only good if you've got a car, though!
> 
> I thought it was going to be a bit warmer today - I came out to work this morning with just my cardi and I've spent the whole day wishing I'd brought my coat! It's alright indoors, but I just went out for some lunch (am in Central London) and it's a bit cooler than I was expecting.

I did exactly the same yesterday, I'm just a little south of London! Spent the whole day really cold, I think after the lovely hot weekend, it was a bit of a shock! I'll be more prepared today!

I'm looking forward to the Royal wedding, plan to watch it with a very English lunch (cream tea, tea in an actual teapot and some little triangular sandwiches)!

All the best dodgegirl! I hope you're not left waiting too long!


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> beccad said:
> 
> 
> Singers, there's the Baby Barn in Surrey, near Surbiton https://www.a3babybarn.co.uk/ Probably only good if you've got a car, though!
> 
> I thought it was going to be a bit warmer today - I came out to work this morning with just my cardi and I've spent the whole day wishing I'd brought my coat! It's alright indoors, but I just went out for some lunch (am in Central London) and it's a bit cooler than I was expecting.
> 
> I did exactly the same yesterday, I'm just a little south of London! Spent the whole day really cold, I think after the lovely hot weekend, it was a bit of a shock! I'll be more prepared today!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Royal wedding, plan to watch it with a very English lunch (cream tea, tea in an actual teapot and some little triangular sandwiches)!
> 
> All the best dodgegirl! I hope you're not left waiting too long!Click to expand...

Brought my coat out today! Whereabouts do you live? I'm in Surrey, near Weybridge...

DG, that's really annoying for you. I hope he gets the results really soon so you don't have to wait another cycle :hugs:

Royal Wedding - will be watching it on TV, although I've half a mind to come into London for the day, but I don't know if that's a totally mad idea or not. It's going to be really busy isn't it, plus I'm short, so I won't see anything :blush:

And yes OMG about the prices of prams/strollers. £600???! I might try and avoid buying an all singing all dancing travel system. Everyone I know has used their's for a few months and then ditched it for something much lighter and smaller once the baby gets to about six months. But then what do you get instead? The baby has to lie flat for the first few months so you can't just get a bog-standard Maclaren type pushchair can you...


----------



## Poppiebug

Nanner said:


> So what are prams? Poppie has filled me in on nappies, but I'm not sure on prams. :shrug:

LOL sorry, I forget we don't all use the same lingo! 

*Dodgegirl *- that is frustrating. I hope you get the results soon.

57 days until our trip to the USA which means it's 57 until we start TTC. Wish I could be TTC at the start of June with you all, but hubby and I made a deal not to TTC until we get to New York :rolleyes: I spose it's a good thing really. I don't want to have morning sickness when I'm trying to be a tourist in NYC or in mid-air on a plane. Also if we are lucky enough to get it happening first try, that two week wait will be taken up with the trip so I won't be thinking about it as and waiting.

We got the final drawings for our home today. Our customer service representative said that hopefully something will start happening out at our block by the end of the week. Very exciting :happydance: this will see the start of many visits to our block (about 20mins away) to check for progress!!


----------



## kimberley3

yay for you poppie :D
and that is a good idea about not trying to after as mornign sickness and a plane will not go well together but for the two week wait might be good that yoru away to take away you thinking about it as you would be having too much fun!
yeah prams/pushchairs are so much money but part of me doesnt mind spending as we have saved quite abit so far im we are not even expecting so i was thinking why not just buy the one we like? only have your first child once if you know what i mean? 
The royal wedding i will be watching well at least watch enough to see her dress :D 

weather has turned pretty lame today hasnt it, says its going to rain at the weekend poor wedding lol x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I know, I feel bad for them that the weather is going to be bad, as it's been so amazing! Mind you, we had rain on our wedding day, why should a princess have it any different! Besides I have heard it's meant to be lucky to have rain on your wedding day! :)

Beccad, I'm in Sussex, between Gatwick and Brighton.


----------



## singers_love

I always forget what Im going write, so might update this a bit later. 

I wish the weather would make its mine up, today I went out in Trousers and Im boiling! 

Good luck DG with your OH tests. 

Has any one thought about how they want to give birth??
I always think too far ahead!

Im starting a trampoling class tonight, in aid of getting fitter before any LO's arrive (hoping for twins!!Lol) Im actually quite excited, though I have woken up with really achy Legs, ( i think it might be due to wearing my Shape up trainers yesterday after not wearing them for a while) so am a bit concerned as to whether I can actually jump! 

Im getting away for the RW I really dont want to be in London, it is going to be impossible to do anything! Already had the tube closure noticed, and I reckon if I stayed here, I would just have to sit in the house! 

Anyone else do crafty things? I am thinking of trying a patchwork quilt?? Anyone done one that can share some tips? 

Hope everyone is feeling good. 

Will let everyone know tommorrow, how my class went, that is if I can move enough to type!

Thanks Ladies, this is a fantastic Group!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I think it's fantastic too! So nice to have a group of likeminded ladies to share the journey with!!


----------



## Nanner

DodgeGirld-
Sorry to hear about your OH's forgetfulness. I'd be so mad!!
By the way, have you noticed that we actually live pretty close to each other? :wave:

I just found out the the royal wedding will be aired on 1:00 am on Friday. I don't think I'll be watching. :sleep:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh man *dodgegirl *&#8211; men! What is with them and their brains? I swear! I hope you get the results soon. <3

Oy, I haven&#8217;t posted in ages and I&#8217;m so behind. Admittedly I google all the UK slang, because I&#8217;m always confused. LOL. I know of a few terms and things but I&#8217;m not really up-to-date. I know I&#8217;m not the only American on BNB but we seem to be a minority &#8211; which is awesome because I&#8217;ve learned so much from being here, and not just about babies!

I love UK accents too, kind of wish I could have your posts all read to me in accurate accents. It would be so fun. ;)

6 DPO today. Acne attack! I&#8217;m so annoyed, I have three large pimples on my chest and they hurt so badly, and nothing is helping them. A few more on my face too. Now I miss the BCP. Grr. But I&#8217;m hanging in there, trying to work with it the best I can. 

Otherwise I feel decent. Just tired this week. We put up the new TV so we&#8217;re up until all hours watching Discover channel in HD. We are lame. 

My neighbor is recording the royal wedding! So I&#8217;m excited, I want to see her dress! Not that it won&#8217;t be all over the news and such, but still. I bet you ladies are excited over there; I mean, considering how pumped some Americans are, bet it&#8217;s even more enthralling over there. 

Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s already Wednesday. Where is time going? I planted a bunch of things yesterday &#8211; primroses, grape hyacinths, daffodils, irises and bleeding hearts. Hoping for a wee bit of rain today to water them! LOL. We&#8217;ve had 80 degrees (F) here Mon and Tues and lots of sun, which is a nice change since we got bombarded with rain recently; but looks like we&#8217;re due for some storms or something soon. 

Alright, I&#8217;m off to get some work done, will check in later. Hope you ladies are having wonderful times!

Oh and *Poppy*, what&#8217;s your blog link? I hunted and didn&#8217;t see it and would love to check it out! :D


----------



## dodgegirl

Nanner said:


> DodgeGirld-
> Sorry to hear about your OH's forgetfulness. I'd be so mad!!
> By the way, have you noticed that we actually live pretty close to each other? :wave:
> 
> I just found out the the royal wedding will be aired on 1:00 am on Friday. I don't think I'll be watching. :sleep:

YAH HIIII NEIGHBOR!!! :) considering most others in this thread are in the UK, we are next door neighbors ! :flower:

I wont be watching the royal wedding either, blah.... :sleep:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh yes, *singer*, I have. I'm completely off my rocker and just want a Csection, planned and over with, because I'm a baby and a half. LOL. and I wish I could do natural, but I will need to be drugged, no doubt. as much as I hate needles, I hate pain even more - because I'm weak. :( I admire all of those women who're going through it naturally. ugh. I wish I wasn't so lametasm.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey!

I haven't really thought about a birth plan just that I do not want a C-section. My cousin had one and her recovery was so much longer and harder as it is major surgery!! But I am willing to do whatever is necessary at the time to have a healthy baby (but will be pretty upset with a c-section).

Spring is so here and has been - its been in the 80's or so almost everyday now.

Today I am 11 DPO. My past 2 cycles have been 26 days with a 13 LP so AF should have come today but since I OV'd late; I guess AF will be late. My temp didn't drop all that much this AM so I know it won't be today at least. I added a link to my chart in my siggy below if anyone ever wants to take a peek. 

I am still kinda debating the whole starting in June instead of July like hubby mentioned. I think it is really going to depend on how my cycle falls. If I continue with these longer cycles - we will start the end of June. 

I am so excited for my sister and her hubby to come and visit me next week. I took off work which is much needed. I have been working insane amounts of hours as of late. It will be the last time I see her for 27 months - they joined the Peace Corps and will be in Tanzania.


----------



## beccad

singers_love said:


> Has any one thought about how they want to give birth??
> I always think too far ahead!

Yes, with as little pain as possible :haha: I really want a c-section to be honest. I know they're mean to be a longer recovery, but I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally don't want to be pushing a baby out of my foof :wacko: It all sounds too uncivilised with tearing, episiotomies, stretching, poo, and subsequent frequent tena lady moments :dohh:



swanxxsong said:


> I love UK accents too, kind of wish I could have your posts all read to me in accurate accents. It would be so fun. ;)
> 
> 6 DPO today. Acne attack! Im so annoyed, I have three large pimples on my chest and they hurt so badly, and nothing is helping them. A few more on my face too. Now I miss the BCP. Grr. But Im hanging in there, trying to work with it the best I can.
> 
> Cant believe its already Wednesday. Where is time going? I planted a bunch of things yesterday  primroses, grape hyacinths, daffodils, irises and bleeding hearts. Hoping for a wee bit of rain today to water them! LOL. Weve had 80 degrees (F) here Mon and Tues and lots of sun, which is a nice change since we got bombarded with rain recently; but looks like were due for some storms or something soon.

I'm quite posh! Listen to Kate Middleton saying her vows on Friday and I'm not too disimilar :blush:

I'm 7DPO and it's a bit of a dull time, isn't it, waiting around for ovulation. Think I've got another week or so yet.

DH has been really busy in the garden today doing lots of heavy manual work, digging up rubble and such like.



swanxxsong said:


> Oh yes, *singer*, I have. I'm completely off my rocker and just want a Csection, planned and over with, because I'm a baby and a half. LOL. and I wish I could do natural, but I will need to be drugged, no doubt. as much as I hate needles, I hate pain even more - because I'm weak. :( I admire all of those women who're going through it naturally. ugh. I wish I wasn't so lametasm.

You're in good company :thumbup: Only problem here is that unless you can afford £10,000 to pay for one, you don't get a elective c-section on the NHS unless you actually need one :nope: You're expected to give birth naturally unless there's a pressing reason not to.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya Girls,

I havent been on here for ages!! But I thought I would just check in, How are you all?

I am looking forward to the wedding, but only because I want to see her dress and also because of the day off!! hehe

Off on our holiday next week...I cant wait, its only a caravan in Cornwall but I am so excited :happydance:

I cant knit but my MIL knits loads but tbh some of it is hideous so I have to hide it lol :haha: But somr is really nice. 

Was wondering if anyone has the new hummingbird bakery cookbook, my OH got it for my birthday and the cakes look soooo scrummy but I havent had time to bake at the mo! Has anyone tried any?

Well my CT scan was today and I am so glad its over, just waiting for results now. so FX

XXX


----------



## beccad

Will keep my fingers crossed welsh mum :hug:


----------



## beccad

beccad said:


> I'm 7DPO and it's a bit of a dull time, isn't it, waiting around for ovulation. Think I've got another week or so yet.

I'm not 7DPO at all - CD7 :dohh:


----------



## kimberley3

good luck welsh :D, i love cornwell! esp their icecreams yumum have one for me please.. or two heheh.
I'm just waiting now to see how my ccle is going to go as i have just finished my break through bleeding and im off the pill so hopefully it wont be too long. me too i can not wait to see her dress, im working 7-11 on friday so thats a nice easy shift and i can come back and look at her dress. 
ohh im so sleepy i think i can hea my bed calling x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all, lots of pages here to catch up on. I love how chatty we all are. It gives me something to do while I'm in the office! My OPK's arrived in the post this morning along with a pack of 4 PT's so hopefully this will be all I will need once we start TTC. Hubbies new Menevit Vitamins also arrived so I'll be getting him onto those from tonight to get those spermies healthy and ready to make us a baby :)



singers_love said:


> Has any one thought about how they want to give birth??
> I always think too far ahead!

I am also a real baby myself when it comes to pain. Part of me just wants to get knocked out completely to have baby, but I guess I will try for a natural birth but won't be knocking back any pain relief that is offered. My sister had 1 natural birth (which was difficult) and the other was a c-sec. Her babies were quite big though, hopefully mine will be smaller. I don't really want the 6 week recovery from the c-sec as you can't do much for yourself. I know I'll have help from hubby and my parents will also come to stay so if I can get away with a relatively painless (as if! LOL!) natural birth that would be my preference.



singers_love said:


> Im starting a trampoling class tonight, in aid of getting fitter before any LO's arrive (hoping for twins!!Lol) Im actually quite excited, though I have woken up with really achy Legs, ( i think it might be due to wearing my Shape up trainers yesterday after not wearing them for a while) so am a bit concerned as to whether I can actually jump!

How cool!! Trampolining would be awesome. What do you do at the class?? I loved having a trampoline as a kid and wanted to join the circus so I could do it all day long. What are those Shape Up shoes like? Do you think they make a difference?? What sort of results have you seen??



swanxxsong said:


> 6 DPO today. Acne attack! Im so annoyed, I have three large pimples on my chest and they hurt so badly, and nothing is helping them. A few more on my face too. Now I miss the BCP. Grr. But Im hanging in there, trying to work with it the best I can.
> 
> Oh and *Poppy*, whats your blog link? I hunted and didnt see it and would love to check it out! :D

My BCP was one that helped with acne and things too. I haven't noticed too many more face pimples since going off it, but I've had a couple of ouchie ones in my hair! Luckily you can't see them but they do hurt!

My blog link is www.katieshutterbug.blogspot.com and the link is also in my sig. It's pretty boring most days but it will get more exciting once we start building our home and we go OS.



snowflakes120 said:


> I am still kinda debating the whole starting in June instead of July like hubby mentioned. I think it is really going to depend on how my cycle falls. If I continue with these longer cycles - we will start the end of June.

We'll be definitely TTC at the end of June, so we'll be TTC together! Hubby won't budge on the TTC starting when we're in USA.



Welsh_mum2be said:


> Well my CT scan was today and I am so glad its over, just waiting for results now. so FX

Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure everything will be fine.
:flower:


----------



## Jess137

I can't keep up! I'm just going to read from now on and respond to what I remember. It takes forever to respond to everything.

Sorry FOB is so forgetful Paula! Men, grrr!

I have some ideas as far as giving birth, but who knows if I'll stick to it. I would like to have a natural birth, but I have a feeling I will get an epidural anyway. I know that I want immediate skin to skin and BF'ing. Also that the cord is not cut immediately, so baby gets all of the blood and doesn't become anemic. I have to have a hospital birth, since I work for a hospital system and that's what the insurance covers. I want to avoid a C-section at all costs unless the baby is in trouble.

No offense to anyone who is excited about the royal wedding, but I am soooo tired of hearing about it. I just want it to be over. It's all that's on TV! I would like to see her dress though.

I am so frustrated with my SIL (to be). Their wedding is on May 7, and she wants to have a "wedding party" on Mother's Day, May 8, so we can watch them open presents. I understand that they want family with them, but on Mother's Day??? I think DH's family is upset with me since I said something about it to her. Oops...


----------



## Jess137

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hiya Girls,
> 
> I havent been on here for ages!! But I thought I would just check in, How are you all?
> 
> I am looking forward to the wedding, but only because I want to see her dress and also because of the day off!! hehe
> 
> Off on our holiday next week...I cant wait, its only a caravan in Cornwall but I am so excited :happydance:
> 
> I cant knit but my MIL knits loads but tbh some of it is hideous so I have to hide it lol :haha: But somr is really nice.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has the new hummingbird bakery cookbook, my OH got it for my birthday and the cakes look soooo scrummy but I havent had time to bake at the mo! Has anyone tried any?
> 
> Well my CT scan was today and I am so glad its over, just waiting for results now. so FX
> 
> XXX


Good luck, hopefully they will call soon and give you the all clear! FX'd for you!


----------



## Nanner

As far as a birth plan...

I know I want to try for a natural birth... in hospital. The idea of pumping my baby with meds makes me nervous, especially if it's not necessary. Plus, many drugs make you loopy and I wouldn't want to be groggy while I'm giving birth!

Something I'm 100% sure of is that I don't want anyone but my husband even at the hospital. I feel it's our moment and our parents/ siblings can wait until I've at least got a nap and the baby had a bath! 

Has anyone had or is considering a home birth? Maybe with a a midwife?


----------



## dodgegirl

yeah it is so hard to keep up with everyone's posts !! 

birth plan? hmm well I have been watching the baby shows where people are giving birth, and the ones that have C-sec scare me because of their recovery time !! I need to be able to take care of baby & me after birth and I don't want to have someone here waiting on me while I am recovering from C-sec !!!

so I guess it's really out of my hands, I will just hope for a vaginal birth !!! I don't mind getting an epidural...the less pain I feel the better !! Of course since this is my 1st LO I have NO idea what to expect pain wise!!


----------



## kimberley3

yah i want to have just gas and air hopefully and would liek to try some medertion to get into a relac state and would like a water birth, but you watch i will be screaming in pain asking for every drug under the sun and saying i cant do it lol. but like a few of ou i really really dont want a c-section unless baby needs it, OH doesnt want me to have a c section either. who knows, i know about the royal wedding its everywhere i just want to see the dress too!! 

Does cutting the cord soon cause some damage then? i didnt no that. x


----------



## Poppiebug

Nanner said:


> Something I'm 100% sure of is that I don't want anyone but my husband even at the hospital. I feel it's our moment and our parents/ siblings can wait until I've at least got a nap and the baby had a bath!

Totally agreed on this. I just want it to be me and hubby at the hospital. Everyone else can stay away for at least the first little while.


----------



## singers_love

I would love a home birth - preferable water. I hate needles and the idea of having to go to hospital is horrible! 

Obviously I will do whatever is nesscessery, but I think I would panic having a C-Section when they only give you an epidural I think I would rather be knock out! 

I have read quite abit about the fact that in the UK they dont normally like youhaving a home birth with your first one. But I thought that if I can find a good enough midwife, she might let me:happydance:
I also dont want all and sundry there, Iam hoping to only have my OH. thats another reason to have it at home, so I can just do on my own with OH. Pain wise I am hoping to do as much as I can then probably gas and Air, I wont be opting for an Epidural unless there is a reason (See stupid Needle thing!) 
I bought a Labour book today from Oxfam on my way to work :blush: Not something I should be buying yet I suppose but it was very cheap, and in very good condition!! Lol 

*WM2B* I got marreid last year (in Venice) and for our honeymoon we bought a caravan (off ebay) Painted blue with goldstars, and travlled round Italy for a couple of months! It was the best holiday I have ever been on.... I love caravans!!!!! We are thinking about taking somewhere else this year!
also hope everything is ok with your scan.

*Poppiebug* Trampoling was so much fun!! We started by jogging (I hate jogging to warm up) then we got straight to it, we learnt the basics this week ( week one) so seat Jumps, Straddle, Pike, half twist, full twist, Body pump?? (not sure if thats what it is called) I turns out that for the seated ones, I have no coordination at all! But I am quite good at the Moves as I am quite flexible and can get my legs up quickly:blush: (just realised how bad that sounded!!) I am quite achy this morning so can only hope that it did some good. It was sooo much fun, definately see if there is a group near you! Also read your blog which is great.

I actually wrote notes this time, so I wont forget things!! lol 

Have a great holiday ladies Im not sure if I will be able to get on this over the weekend as I am off to the In laws to get away from the Wedding! 

:kiss:
P.S I love the fact when you want to reply to the posts you can click "Go Advanced" !!! Its makes me laugh:haha:


----------



## lu-is

Birth plans... I'd be open to some drugs or the epidural. I really hope I don't need a C-section, that is completely far from my plans. 
I also personally would not want a home birth, no thank you. I'll take the hospital with Dr's, machines, and drugs.


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Thursday, everyone. I&#8217;m always catching up. 

I cannot wait to get in my garden and plant some flowers. Every Saturday and Sunday has been too rainy or wet for me to spend the time in the yard. I hope this Sunday I can get some petunias planted. My irises are growing and my peonies have buds. I love the spring! Beautiful flowers.

I might DVR the royal wedding because I would love to see all the fuss. 

I haven&#8217;t thought of a birth plan either, except that I don&#8217;t want a C-section. I&#8217;ll take an epidural if I can&#8217;t take it anymore. I also want to start BF&#8217;ing right away. What&#8217;s with the cord thing? I&#8217;ve never heard of that.

I love to knit and crochet, but I haven&#8217;t had much time to do it since I&#8217;m in Graduate school. I graduate in a few weeks, but then I&#8217;ll be working on getting my house ready to sell. Maybe when I&#8217;m pregnant I&#8217;ll be able to rest. LOL


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'd like my first in the hospital too, but love the thought if a water birth - I imagine it being a little more relaxed (lol, as much as labour can be!)

Went to pick up my last load of BCP today! Felt very good to know that it's my last time for a while :) Hurry up June!


----------



## CeeDee

Mrs Mel said:


> I'd like my first in the hospital too, but love the thought if a water birth - I imagine it being a little more relaxed (lol, as much as labour can be!)
> 
> Went to pick up my last load of BCP today! Felt very good to know that it's my last time for a while :) Hurry up June!

I start my last pack of BCP on Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

Congrats on the graduation CeeDee!!

I have one more pack of pills to go after this one. hooray!!.

I'm still wondering now and again if I didn't have a little whoops on this package of pills..
It's been a week later and I still have nausea, the headache is less than it was.
I'm starting to feel like AF will be coming soon but the withdrawl bleeding isn't until next Thurs. at the earliest. I'm trying to ignore all these things but finding that near impossible. I'll keep trying to push myself a couple days further before I give into the urge to POAS. lol.


----------



## Jess137

AF is here. Bah.

From what I've read, a lot of babies become anemic after birth since the common practice is to clamp and cut the cord immediately. If you wait until it stops pulsating, the baby has gotten all of it's blood and stem cells, etc back. Here is a link to one article. https://www.inhabitots.com/waiting-to-clamp-the-umbilical-cord-at-birth-shown-to-be-beneficial-for-baby/ It's worth looking in to. It seems to me like a simple way to help your baby get a good start.


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Friday everyone! I'm jealous of all the UK ladies having today off but am glad that it's the weekend again (after only 3 days of work). I shall be watching the Royal Wedding coverage tonight and also flicking channels to watch my AFL team's game that's in Sydney. 

Congrats to all the ladies on their last pack of pills!! June is getting closer. I will be very jealous of you all getting your baby dancing on at the start of June. I will be patient tho and just pretend I'm super excited for our NYC trip, which I am, but it also means the start of our TTC journey also!!



lu-is said:


> I'm still wondering now and again if I didn't have a little whoops on this package of pills..
> It's been a week later and I still have nausea, the headache is less than it was.
> I'm starting to feel like AF will be coming soon but the withdrawl bleeding isn't until next Thurs. at the earliest. I'm trying to ignore all these things but finding that near impossible. I'll keep trying to push myself a couple days further before I give into the urge to POAS. lol.

When I first came off my pills I felt a bit this way. Very similar symptoms to the preggie ones that people talk about. Wasn't sure if there was a little accident or it was just my body adjusting to there being no extra hormones being loaded into it. My AF was also late so I'd taken a couple of tests to make sure I wasn't pregnant (as I had a hens night and a wedding to drink alcohol at!). 




Jess137 said:


> From what I've read, a lot of babies become anemic after birth since the common practice is to clamp and cut the cord immediately. If you wait until it stops pulsating, the baby has gotten all of it's blood and stem cells, etc back. Here is a link to one article. https://www.inhabitots.com/waiting-to-clamp-the-umbilical-cord-at-birth-shown-to-be-beneficial-for-baby/ It's worth looking in to. It seems to me like a simple way to help your baby get a good start.

I think I've read about this too. I think most places are now in the practice of waiting until it stops pulsating before it is cut for that very reason. I suppose when this all happens for us everything will be happening so quickly and we'll be so happy (and exhausted!) we won't know what's going on. How do your OH's feel about cutting the cord?? I've told my husband he has to do it, as it will be his one big part (other than supporting me through labour) with the whole ordeal!


----------



## Jess137

DH and I haven't spoken about who will cut the cord. I always assumed it would be him, but I don't know what kind of condition he will be in after the delivery. I will probably be doing better than him!


----------



## Jess137

OMG!!! So excited...FF has an Android app now! It's fully integrated with your online chart! Yay!!:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> OMG!!! So excited...FF has an Android app now! It's fully integrated with your online chart! Yay!!:happydance::wohoo:

Ahh awesome. I'll have to get it :)

Does anyone else use other apps for iPhone / iPad?? I have Pink Pad on my iPad which has a calendar and stuff. It's just a basic calendar thing which is ok I guess. However, the forum on the app is filled with teenagers waiting to get their first period or asking lots of stupid questions. hmmm....


----------



## swanxxsong

I didnt see photos from the Royal Wedding except for one someone posted of the brides sister (on facebook, this morning), stating how she was trying to upstage the bride or something. No idea, but she did look lovely, Ill give her that. And as tired as I am from hearing about it, I am more enthused to listen to details about the Royal Wedding than about Charlie Sheen or Rebecca Black. Trying to be optimistic although Im quite glad the wedding is passing us by now. ;) No offense to all you lovely UK ladies. 

Sorry, Im blind and didnt realize it was in your sig, Poppie! Lovely blog, I like that you do a photo a day. Really nice! Im going to continue to stalk you. 

Im 8 DPO and flatlining. 5 days, same temp. Thermometer isnt broken so I was concerned. But thanks to this lovely website, I found that this isnt uncommon, so phew! I was wondering what the heck was wrong with me. 

I have an iPhone and I use pink pad too, but I avoid the forums. Too much insanity in there, and way too many teenieboppers. I also use FF and I chart on TCOYF (in my sig) but cannot actually use it on my phone. Its tedious but I log my info on there online because I think it has the best presentation and has the most options for being free. Plus your intercourse days are marked with hearts (unless you use BC then its a shield) and thats freakin cute. Im a nerd.

For birth, I do want immediate skin-to-skin contact and will hopefully BF, so long as Im approved for such medically. Should not be an issue. I want my husband to cut the cord but hes as light-headed about blood and doctors and needles as myself, so Im not sure hell be able to handle that. Im really hoping he can, though. We shall see!

I feel as though Im missing more things to say to you  ack! Im sorry if Im leaving anyone out here. 

Congrats to all the ladies coming off the BCP! So exciting for you all. =) If anyone is charting on FF or TCOYF, let me know! I enjoy stalking charts. LOL.

May 1 is almost upon us. How exciting this is!


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering now and again if I didn't have a little whoops on this package of pills..
> It's been a week later and I still have nausea, the headache is less than it was.
> I'm starting to feel like AF will be coming soon but the withdrawl bleeding isn't until next Thurs. at the earliest. I'm trying to ignore all these things but finding that near impossible. I'll keep trying to push myself a couple days further before I give into the urge to POAS. lol.
> 
> When I first came off my pills I felt a bit this way. Very similar symptoms to the preggie ones that people talk about. Wasn't sure if there was a little accident or it was just my body adjusting to there being no extra hormones being loaded into it. My AF was also late so I'd taken a couple of tests to make sure I wasn't pregnant (as I had a hens night and a wedding to drink alcohol at!).Click to expand...

Odd thing is I'm not coming off of BCP yet. I'm in the middle of a pack (I kind of started it late and missed another pill a couple days in). Only with further reading did I realize that this is a bad part of the pack to miss a pill or two in.. oops. But I wouldn't mind if there was a little happy accident...


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray! Weekend and May is almost here! I can't wait! Even though I feel like July is NEVER going to get here!! 

I liked Kate's dress. Very traditional and pretty. Didn't watch anything though - much too early for me!! 

Big drop in temp today - guessing that AF will be coming to visit some time throughout the day possibly. I feel so fat and bloated. I am a charter too Swan! Click on my linky below to stalk! I honestly have been stalking you too!! Also, where did you get your thermometer? - in the TTC forum they were saying some were faulty from Walgreens and somewhere online. I got mine from Walmart.

I use Pink Pad, FF and an app called Period Tracker Lite on my Ipod Touch. A little obsessive, I am!! 

I am very up in the air regarding BF. I want to do it because it know it is better for the baby and that it is cheaper but don't know if I will physically and mentally be able to do it. Personally, it kinda freaks me out.... a whole alot. If I do do it, I think I will have to pump and give LO through a bottle. I do not think I could have the baby on me - does that make sense? I am really sensative in that area and am having a hard time deciding what to do... I will prolly rent a pump from the hospital and see how I do. The good ones are so expensive and I am so wishy washy about it that I wouldn't want to waste the money. I also worry about having to go back to work and pumping. I don't know how that would work out...

One of the hospitals here have birthing rooms with tubs. I have been thinking about doing a water birth but aren't too sure. I def want to be in a hospital. 

I want my hubby to cut the cord but I don't think he will. It scares him he said. The blood grosses him out. He already said he will stay near my head - he does not want to actually watch the birth. We will see when the time comes. Like most of you - I only want the 2 of us in the room. 

What are y'alls plans for the weekend? Anything fun going on?


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh yes, I too only want myself and hubby in the room. No photos or video either. Call me a freak but...

Ahh yay charter buddy snowflake! Well I ordered mine off Amazon, actually, just because I was ordering other things and got free shipping. 8 bucks, it's BD brand and has good ratings. I'm just going to see how things progress. I have a backup in case this doesn't work well but I'm trying to stick to just one, the same one, and see. When AF comes, we'll see what it does and I'll gauge from there. :)

We're going to a Phillies game Sunday! Yay! :D 

If you're obsessive snowflake, than I am too! We both use three charts. ;) LOL


----------



## CeeDee

I currently use P tracker to track my cycles, although I&#8217;m on the pill and they are like clockwork. I didn&#8217;t like the FF app. I plan on using Lily by Whimsical Inc. It costs $5.99, but I like it because it&#8217;s one of the only apps that uses the Fertility Awareness Method described in TCOYF. FAMnerd is supposed to be putting out a better app in the future that is more inline with TCOYF and easier to use than the Lily app.


----------



## beccad

I've got Menstrual Calendar by Fertility Friend, and Period Tracker, which I just tend to use to track periods rather than anything more technical.

I loved all the royal wedding stuff! Sat watching the build-up from about 7.30am this morning, then stopped after they had the kiss on the balcony and went inside. I didnt' think Pippa (Catherine's sister) was trying upstage the bride at all! She's probably just wearing what she's been told to wear. You can't really upstage someone when the cameras aren't pointing at you :haha:

They've just driven off to Clarence House (where Prince Charles lives, and the family and close friends reception is being held) in an Aston Martin.


----------



## swanxxsong

beccad said:


> I've got Menstrual Calendar by Fertility Friend, and Period Tracker, which I just tend to use to track periods rather than anything more technical.
> 
> I loved all the royal wedding stuff! Sat watching the build-up from about 7.30am this morning, then stopped after they had the kiss on the balcony and went inside. *I didnt' think Pippa (Catherine's sister) was trying upstage the bride at all! She's probably just wearing what she's been told to wear. You can't really upstage someone when the cameras aren't pointing at you *
> They've just driven off to Clarence House (where Prince Charles lives, and the family and close friends reception is being held) in an Aston Martin.

^ that's what I was thinking! surely the bride helped her choose her dress and well, no offense Pippa but you're not becoming princess, pretty sure you won't "win" the spotlight... LOL


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope you are all having a lovely Saturday! 

Our weekend has been awesome so far. I sat on the lounge all night last night watching Wedding coverage until the footy came on. My team broke an 18 year drought and beat the Sydney Swans at the SCG (which isn't in Melbourne. They hadn't beaten them there since 1993!). Then it was back to the wedding to see the balcony kiss. I had a lovely sleep in this morning too. We also headed out to our block of land where we saw they had started work on site and had done our cut and fill!! Next step should be the set up for the slab. Getting very exciting!!

I thought that Kate's dress was lovely, but it was a safe choice, would have liked to see her a bit more royal (if you know what I mean?) and perhaps a bigger bouquet of flowers, but it was a gorgeous dress none the less. 

I'm not actively charting my cycle yet, waiting to see what it does this month. I've been having some little (not really painful) crampy pinchy pains in my general uterine area so hoping this means ovulation or something positive towards my cycle getting back to normal. I probably won't actually start temping unless we start to have difficulty conceiving in the first few months. In saying that though, if we don't fall straight away I'll probably temp and chart like hell from July!! 55 days to go and it can't come soon enough - I'm so impatient!

Hubby has started his new multivitamins. No complaints yet, but he is used to taking a vitamin everyday anyway. 

*lu-is* yes, a little accident wouldn't be shunned. Fingers crossed!! heehee! I secretly hope for a little accident even though we use condoms, you never know - they've been known to fail for others in the past. Teehee!


----------



## topsy

Hi Girlies, 

Sorry I haven't been about much, been manic with own wedding plans! 3 weeks today! AF started on thurs, so should only have 1 more before we start ttc :) just hope I don't have AF on wedding day, fingers crossed! 

If I had a higher pain threshold, i would consider a home birth, but i know i am hopeless with pain, so it will have to be a hospital birth maybe a birthing pool if one is available, that would be if I don't have an epidural. I am B Rhesus negative blood, and I have read that this may cause problems is baby is positive, so maybe another reason for a hospital birth. I want OH with me, not sure if I want my mum there maybe not physically in the room, but just there!I would like skin to skin contact as soon as I have given birth and if OH can, to cut the cord.

Hope everyone is having a good day.

I only watched the re-run of the royal wedding didn't get to see it as it was happening, to busy planning ours!

xxxx


----------



## lu-is

I think Kate's dress was very pretty! I wasn't sure what to expect, but it suited her very well. I wish we had a day off for the Royal Wedding.. Canada's still a little bit related to the Queen. lol

*snowflake & swansong* - I'm probably going to stalk your charts. :)
So far I'm at 8 days with a body temperature that is higher than normal; started temping when I thought I might be getting a fever.

*poppiebug*- Very true, lots of people seem to have accidents with all sorts of Birth control methods when they aren't wanted, so maybe those of us who would really be happy with one have the same chances?

*topsy* - 3 weeks! Yay!!!! That's so exciting, time is going to fly by!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick post to say.....

:happydance: Welcome to MAY everyone!!! :happydance: 

:happydance: TTC begins NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance:​


----------



## Jess137

Yay! One month!!! I'm getting really nervous. Not about TTC, but that it could be months before I see a :bfp:. I am soooo impatient as it is, I have a feeling I will spend a fortune on POAS. I'm pretty sure I will become a POAS addict. Actually I'm already halfway there. The way I'm going I'll need to get more HPT's before I even start TTC! The stockpile is slowly dwindling....


----------



## Jess137

Ugh! So broody today. My parents have a god-son. He and his wife just had a baby, and my parents went to see the baby at the hospital. There were pics on Facebook of my parents holding the baby. They love babies. The look on my dad's face, looking at this baby he was holding....I wanted to cry. That should be MY baby!:cry:


----------



## Jess137

So girls...I'm going to try to make my own cloth diapers! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay, one month to go!!

I know what you mean Jess, seeing babies makes me so broody!

It'll be our turn soon though :)

This month I plan to stock up on OPK's and HPT's, in preparation! Hurry up May, we want June!


----------



## beccad

Yep broody here! DH and I looked after his niece yesterday afternoon, who is six months old, as her mum wasn't feeling well and dad was away for the weekend. So cute and lovely to have lots of baby cuddles :cloud9:

I must confess girls that I'm not doing very well on the waiting until June bit :blush: Been taking my temperature every morning and currently waiting to ovulate! Should be any day now I think - DH is on standby!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

beccad said:


> Yep broody here! DH and I looked after his niece yesterday afternoon, who is six months old, as her mum wasn't feeling well and dad was away for the weekend. So cute and lovely to have lots of baby cuddles :cloud9:
> 
> I must confess girls that I'm not doing very well on the waiting until June bit :blush: Been taking my temperature every morning and currently waiting to ovulate! Should be any day now I think - DH is on standby!!

Exciting stuff!!


----------



## CeeDee

Yeah! One more month.

Jess137, It&#8217;s hard visiting this site and seeing all the TTC&#8217;ers it definitely makes us anxious! It&#8217;ll be your time soon. We are here waiting with you. Good luck with making cloth diapers. There are tons of patterns out there.

Beccad, Go for it! IF I wasn&#8217;t on BCP&#8217;s I probably wouldn&#8217;t wait either.

I guess it&#8217;s time to get some OPK&#8217;s.


----------



## Jess137

That's great Becca! We are NTNP right now, but I am going to start temping tomorrow to see if I'm ovulating. I have a feeling May is going to be not so much NTNP as it is TTC, that is as long as I ovulate this month!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya!!!!

Soooo exctited that we can all finally say that we are TTC NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!! (FX for me, still no scan results yet!)

Im off on holiday tomorrow so wont be on for a while!

Have a fab wekk everyone xxxx


----------



## Jess137

Have fun on vacation!

Woohoo, my siggie says 1 month!!!!


----------



## lu-is

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hiya!!!!
> 
> Soooo exctited that we can all finally say that we are TTC NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!! (FX for me, still no scan results yet!)
> 
> Im off on holiday tomorrow so wont be on for a while!
> 
> Have a fab wekk everyone xxxx

Have fun with your holiday!!! :) and FX'd for your results.
see you when you get back!


----------



## lu-is

That sounds great Becca! Yay! and Jess as well, I hope you ovulate. :thumbsup:
I can't believe it's May already. :)

I haven't been broody this week, I've been preoccupied.. I still feel like I might be pregnant *shrugs* having all sorts of symptoms, but got a BFN this morning (too early?)
We'll see when AF is supposed to come.
I've had a constant headache, nausea, cramps/twinges, bloating to name a few.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!! SOOO excited for y'all but yet so jealous at the same time as I am a few weeks behind everyone! I just have to keep telling myself that I can wait til mid-July..... right??!! Can't wait to see my ticker get to the under 2 month mark. I am very excited to get started and am a very impatient person. Some of you could already be preggers by the time I am starting!!!

My LP stayed at 13 days and my CD's ended up extending as OV was later this month. So at least I learned something new about my cycle. No matter what my LP will be 13 days. Which makes me very happy and easy to predict when AF will come in the future months to come and when to POAS. 

Saw lots of babies and pregnant woman at the mall today! Makes me very broody!

Don't really have too much to say. Had a busy weekend and excited for my sissy to come tomorrow and spend some time with her and to be off work!


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Monday Ladies....sigh - I hate Mondays but it means another day closer to the TTC mark! 53 days to go for me!! :happydance:

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. Last night I stayed up way too late watching The Logies (the Aussie version of the Golden Globes). I was pleased to see many of my TV faves winning awards. While watching I also read my _What to Expect Before You're Expecting_. I think I've read all the relevant parts for me right now, hoping I don't need the extra advice in the back part of the book, but will keep it on hand anyway. I also had a quick glance through the next book anticipating the time when I'll be referring to it for real. It's such a massive book!

*Welsh_mum2be* have a great holiday, you deserve the break!

*Jess137* good luck with the cloth nappies. Lots of people are using them now and they have some fantastic and cute designs.

I'm stuck in the office all day today which is crap, but will need to head out soon to pick up the final (fingers crossed) drawings for our new home to sign and take back. This is the 3rd revision we've had to have done, but our builder is very good, making sure that we're happy and that things look good for our home.

Have a great day!! :)


----------



## Nanner

Work tomorrow. Boooo :growlmad:

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!

I ran across lots of reasons to increase my broodiness (is that even a word?). *sigh* 
I'm wishing everyone luck in June!!


----------



## dodgegirl

ugh I hate mondays.... 

whoohooo Bin Laden is dead !!!! :thumbup: Thanks for all the US Troops who serve !!!!!

will write more tomorrow, night ladies !! :flower:


----------



## beccad

I usually hate Mondays, but we've got another bank holiday! So in the last 2weeks, we've had four extra days off!

Jess, how are you making your own cloth nappies? Any good links to look at? I found a few last night but it all looked really confusing.

I always think it's a shame when people like Bin Laden are killied, not because I support him in any way at all, but because his death just martyrs him. And WTF was he doing in a house in Pakistan? They're supposed to be on 'our' side, so to speak, although I think theres always been a bit of doubt over their willingness to confront the terrorist issues?


----------



## swanxxsong

-yawns loudly-

Well I was at the Phillies game until an ungodly hour last night (13 innings, what?) and the chant "USA, USA!" was loud and proud when we heard the news. Kind of a cool feeling, admittedly, just because of how enthralled people were there. But we lost, so that was kind of a cruddy point. LOL. I got like, 5 hours of sleep which was not cool. I'm ready to keel over at work. Starbucks needs to happen to make it through today. :(

Feeling a bit crampy, and AF is due later this week. So looks like I'll get her soon - which is _great_ because that means my cycle is relatively 'normal' or so. I'm praying the :witch: holds off a few more days though, because I'd prefer a luteal that's a little longer (11 DPO today). So I'm hoping I'm more overtired than period-y today... we will see! Temp's been falling so she's bound to find me sooner than later. LOL

Once I get my period, I&#8217;m starting my FertileCM intake and I did buy preseed at Target this weekend. I need to make a full packing list for the cruise this week, and I need to read up a bit on foods to avoid while TTC/pregnant. Just in the case that I&#8217;d get pregnant on the cruise, but I&#8217;m not holding my breath. Due to O on one of the last days, and travel often throws it off for a woman. We shall see. I will miss my ladies, though &#8211; 10 or so days of not catching up with your lives?! Ahhh! I will be so behind, you&#8217;ll need to summarize things for me upon my return. ;)

*Jess*, I will probably be a POAS addict too. I&#8217;m going to try and curb myself from testing every day starting at 10DPO but we&#8217;ll see how it goes. >.< I&#8217;m awfully impatient about lots of things, let along TTC. How did the diaper making go?

*Snowflake*, it will come before you even know it! =) And wonderful about your LP, that&#8217;s awesome! Some girls would kill for that, no doubt. I was terrified mine would be like, 6 days. Guess I was wrong! LOL.

Ahhh *Lu-is*! Keep us posted, chicky!

Fingers crossed for you, *Welsh*. Will you know soon? Hope you have a wonderful holiday!

Ooo I love award shows, *Poppie*. Sounds glorious! Sorry you&#8217;re stuck at work &#8211; I know the feeling. But oh, so exciting about your home! :D

Eee *Becca*! Good luck with BDing this month! No worries on not waiting, patience is hardly an easy virtue to maintain! LOL. 

<3 to everyone, nobody feels left out of my rambling nonsense! ;)

Okay, gotta get to work. Hope you all have wonderful Mondays! (is that even possible?)


----------



## Geminus

Well, finally I have a normal menstrual cycle! So this will be cycle 2 and then cycle 3 in June.. however, I ovulate if my ovulation doesn't get off tract.. on June second. Should I wait till I get my 3rd cycle at the end of June then ttc in July? This is so frustrating it can drive you right off the nerve deep end!


----------



## Jess137

I haven't started making them yet. I am sort of researching right now. I found a thread about DIY baby stuff here https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/342875-diy-club.html. I've been reading though there and talking to my SIL who uses cloth diapers and she is currently trying to make some herself as well.

Geminus: I know that you have to do whatever works for you, but I stopped my BCP in February and we have been NTNP ever since. We plan on TTC in June. This way I can still learn my cycles, and if I were to get pg then it doesn't matter. My point is that if you want, you can still TTC and learn your body at the same time, and if you get pg, it won't matter if you know your cycles or not, iykwim.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!

Saw my Dr this morning, my blood pressure wasn't great. Stupid because I've been making a real effort to eat well and exercise. Also not feeling stressed or anything. She obviously knows of our plans to TTC soon and if needs be will put me on a low dose of BP meds that are safe to take when pregnant. I know I'll be categorised as high or at least medium once pregnant so it's good to know she's on my side and looking out for me.

Good news on the building of our home. Piering is being done this week, followed by the slab preparation and pouring of the slab probably Thursday next week. From then we'll have our framing start straight away! Things are getting very exciting and I know the first parts will be done really quickly which will be awesome. We don't have our final finish date (our builder does guarantee 20 week build) but hoping we'll be moving in sometime in October!

That's all my news for today. I hope everyone is well. :flower:

xo


----------



## Jess137

That's great about your house Poppie! 

Did you have a history of hypertension then? I was on blood pressure meds to prevent headaches, but I am being weaned off of them right now. I probably need to ask my doctors if the meds I will be on while pregnant will make me have a higher risk pregnancy...hmmm...


----------



## Nanner

Poppie-
Sorry to hear about your BP. Hopefully you won't have to be on the meds long. Has your diet/ exercise plan improved it at all?


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies, yes I have a history of hypertension and it is in my family. Was on BP meds last year and weaned off them. It's been boarderline since. My mum and sister had pre-eclampsia in their pregnancies so am totally expecting it for me. At least my Dr is prepared to watch me. My diet and exercise plan has been stepped (for the better) up in the last 2 weeks which makes me wonder why it is up right now. Oh well I will keep on with my good eating and exercise and hope it makes things better for next time I see her.


----------



## Jess137

Girls! Major freebie here for US/Canada (sorry UK girls but I have to share!) Check out this thread, there is a code for a free baby sling and a nursing cover, all you pay is shipping. I just ordered the nursing cover, it was $32 originally but I only paid $9.95 for shipping! YAY!

https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/602167-us-canada-baby-sling-nursing-cover.html


----------



## kimberley3

woah lots gone on i have read back but forgot it all now lol. so just wishing you all a happy day and 28days to go wooowoooo lol, but i think we might be trying end of this month as if i worked out right if peroid does a nice cycle i should be ovualting end of this month. 

OH was talking about how excited he is about trying and on a few occasions said lets do it without, but i was strong and said nope we need to wait for my cycle to work and to get the timing right for next year was hard but i was strong :D 

Here is a tuesday laugh for you, we went to boots to buy some condoms as they are two packs for £10 so we were saving £20 as we brought four packs :blush: lol anyway got to the self service check out and the offer didnt come up so a shop worker had to help s and was like "the nine ones are not in the offer" so i had to go back and get another set with the whole que watching me as we was holding them up and then it bleeped again and it wouldnt work as it wasnt them ones on offer! so he had to get all four packs out on the side and everone was looking i was going red as we looked like right sex heads with forty condoms on the till point and he was like how much should they be and we was like "£20" so he marked them all down and this old lady was standing next to us and gave us the flithyist look ever!! i felt so stupid! ha. sorry for the rambling just thought i would share it with you

XX


----------



## swanxxsong

Morning ladies! Xo

Sorry to hear about your BP *poppie*! I hope it sorts itself out soon! <3 I always get tested 2x at the doctor&#8217;s office because the first check they do is always higher because I get so anxious over being at the doctor&#8217;s, I get anxious. After the routine nonsense they usually test again and it&#8217;s lower. So much of a pain, especially because my dad suffers from HBP and I&#8217;m always paranoid. So not helpful, clearly. LOL. 

*Gem*, I say start whenever. I&#8217;d personally just begin now and get a head-start because that&#8217;s how impatient I am, but it&#8217;s really all for your choosing. If you want a child, I see no harm in trying now. Worst case, you try again next cycle, right? ;) <3 I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;ve crossed paths with you before, but if not, welcome! =)

Huge temp drop this morning and more cramps, so looks like :witch: will be here today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed sooner than later &#8211; I&#8217;d love to ovulate _in_ the Caribbean and not _traveling back from_ the Caribbean. I&#8217;m such a nerd. 

Thanks for the awesome freebie link *Jess*! I&#8217;m totally checking it out now / sending to my sister as well. Not that she probably needs either but in case she has PG friends at the moment from TCOYF.com or whatever. =) I am definitely ordering the privacy blanket, perhaps the sling too. 

Ahahaha that&#8217;s classic *Kimberley*! LOL. I always get these sad looks from the HSers who work at CVS when I buy PG tests. It&#8217;s like they cannot fathom the notion of someone wanting to buy them (since I do when they&#8217;re on sale, usually).


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Had a lovely Bank holiday weekend, made a Patchwork quilt.. Im so impressed with it, might even add a pic! Hope everyone else had a good weekend to!

My MIL found my Pregnacare Viatmins (I didnt realise this till the end of the break). Cue the question when I am on my own with her so when are you going to start trying for a Baby.. it took us 4 years!... Well apart from being a little shocked by the question I gave a non commitly grunt ( we want to keep it a secret as long as possible), it was however quite good to be able to ask questions, like why it took them so long, we talked about my families general time to conceive. We talked about Nappies and Prams, it was actaully quite good! 

My OH is desparate for a baby, so though this month we were suppose to be NTNP it seems he was more in the TTC mode! 

So as my AF approaches he kepts asking me to do a PG test. 
I have explain quite a few times that we might as well just wait until af shows up/ or not... However he says the tests are cheap we might as well try! 

Its so odd that your whole life you are told that if you :sex: without protection you will get pg and to think that now we have made this desicion it might not work! :wacko: its quite odd! 

Well I hope everything goes well for people today! I am of course at work wishing I was at home, and looking at Cloth nappies for the invisable sprog! Theres always things to look at on the net! 

Kimberley I have that happen to me before - hopefully never again!! 

Am going to start looking at my temperature, so thats going to be fun! I think its amazing what we will all do, might have to start getting up eartly just to fit it all in!
Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Nanner

I heard the saddest story yesterday!! :cry:

A new coworker started a few weeks ago. She's about 30 years old, divorced, and has a 7 seven year old son. Up until last week, she has been living with her parents and had been for over a year. She worked part time at a coffee stand and took online classes part time at the local community college. She always seemed to me to be very off-putting and quiet.

Well, I spoke with her mom yesterday. And it turns out that she has lost two baby girls to a rare lymphatic disorder; one at 12 weeks old and one at 9 weeks. I feel so sad for her! :sad1: I can't imagine that happening to one child or even an unborn child, let alone two babies that she had bonded with for months. I can see now why she felt she had to take a step back in her life and move in with her parents. It must be emotionally draining.

Her mother asked me to keep it quiet. She's still very sensitive and is just starting to heel.


----------



## Jess137

That's horrible Nanner. I can't even begin to imagine the pain she is in. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## beccad

Not having a good day girls - my husband rides a motorbike to work most days, and today he had an accident :cry: He's sort of alright, but has a broken ankle and is in Accident and Emergency at the hospital. He called me from the ambulance to tell me what had happened, but he wasn't very coherant as they'd given him entenox. I'm at home at the moment, as I had to arrange for his motorbike to be recovered where it was left at the accident scene and can't be left there indefinitely (although the police had moved it to a safe place at the side of the road). So I have to wait for that to be delivered here, and then see what's happening with DH. If he's kept in overnight then I won't be allowed to go and see him this evening anyway I don't think. If he can come home I'll go and collect him in the car.


----------



## swanxxsong

oh no becca, I'm so sorry! :( that's awful. <3 thoughts && prayers with you and your OH at this time. <3

wow nanner, I'm so sorry too. that is so tragic!

:witch: just arrived. LP of only 11 days this cycle. my sister promises it'll get longer as I am off the pill longer. I hope so. /: lol


----------



## Geminus

Gosh I'm so anxious to TTC in June.. I can't believe how the past two months flew by! June is here whoot!:happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

Becca hope everything goes okay let us know how it all goes.
lots of sad stories today, not much to say :(
x


----------



## Geminus

I try not to count the days but, we're sooooo close!


----------



## Geminus

beccad said:


> Not having a good day girls - my husband rides a motorbike to work most days, and today he had an accident :cry: He's sort of alright, but has a broken ankle and is in Accident and Emergency at the hospital. He called me from the ambulance to tell me what had happened, but he wasn't very coherant as they'd given him entenox. I'm at home at the moment, as I had to arrange for his motorbike to be recovered where it was left at the accident scene and can't be left there indefinitely (although the police had moved it to a safe place at the side of the road). So I have to wait for that to be delivered here, and then see what's happening with DH. If he's kept in overnight then I won't be allowed to go and see him this evening anyway I don't think. If he can come home I'll go and collect him in the car.

So sorry to hear and know of your sadness, worry, and pain. I pray all goes well. I know easier said than done but, try and remain strong and not worry... your DH would want you to not worry & would want you to be strong for him. Please keep us informed on how you both are.


----------



## Nanner

Beccad-
I'm sorry to hear about your OH. My thoughts are with you. :flower:


----------



## Jess137

I'm so sorry Becca! I hope he is ok. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Geminus

I answered my own question.


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess, your avvy is adorable. <3


----------



## dodgegirl

wow...a lot going on in this thread!  i can barely keep up !

so sorry about your DH Becca !! i hope he is ok and heals quickly !! 
*hugs*

so i'm waiting to OV any day this week, and at the same time waiting to get FOB test results back before we insem. ugh. he was supposed to do it ages ago....(men!) I took an OPK today and it was negative. I have a feeling it will be tomorrow or next day ! I will be pissed if we miss out first scheduled month !! :dohh:

hope everyone is having a good week, I am enjoying the sunshine this week !


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong said:


> Jess, your avvy is adorable. <3

Thanks! That's my furbaby, she was helping wrap presents for Christmas!


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> wow...a lot going on in this thread! i can barely keep up !
> 
> so sorry about your DH Becca !! i hope he is ok and heals quickly !!
> *hugs*
> 
> so i'm waiting to OV any day this week, and at the same time waiting to get FOB test results back before we insem. ugh. he was supposed to do it ages ago....(men!) I took an OPK today and it was negative. I have a feeling it will be tomorrow or next day ! I will be pissed if we miss out first scheduled month !! :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone is having a good week, I am enjoying the sunshine this week !

So you were going to start this month? I'm sorry if you said earlier but I can't remember everything anymore..this thread is HUGE! I'm glad FOB finally had the testing done though. Took him long enough!


----------



## Poppiebug

beccad - so sorry to hear about your husband. I hope he makes a quick recovery. Thinking of you.

No news from me unfortunately. Just still counting down those days or more like hours, minutes and seconds until we head overseas and TTC.

So glad it's Wednesday (hump day) bring on the weekend!!


----------



## Jess137

Grrr.. it's still Tuesday here


----------



## singers_love

Hope everything is ok with your Husband Becca, I ride a motorbike in London to work as well, I think a broken ankle is getting off pretty lightly thank goodness. The probelm is drivers dont look out for you... and my bike is brighto pink!

Having a bit of a downer this week, just started temping (what fun) and have bought some ov sticks so Im all ready for next month! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Trampoling tonight (looking forward to that!)


----------



## swanxxsong

at the inspiration and encouragement from poppie, I've made a blog! I wrestle with some self-esteem issues (to say the least) and it's been told to me by a few people that something like a blog, since I enjoy photography and writing, may help. it's nothing exceptional, just striving to do a daily photo + quote/verse to inspire me to look around and see the beauty of the world rather than all the ugliness I seek out within myself. 

sounds rather dismal, really. huh. LOL. 

otherwise, nothing new here. hope the tests come back ASAP dodge! fingers crossed for you!

<3

work work work. :( hope you ladies have a lovely wednesday!

have fun trampolining, singers! :D


----------



## singers_love

Very nice Poem/Blog... Keep it coming!


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, Sorry to hear about your husband. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## swanxxsong

thanks singers_love! <3 

any updates, becca? xo thoughts && prayers.


----------



## Jess137

I'm following your blog Vicky! BTW I love Robert Frost! The pic is beautiful.

Also following you Poppie! Great blog! I love all the pics!


----------



## sheetsofpaper

I should be ovulating right around June 16 or 17 next month and God willing the Mr. will be home to get to baby making!! If not we'll have to skip July and August and try again after September. Sooo fingers crossed for a June baby!!  

Baby dust to all the other June ladies!! =-)


----------



## swanxxsong

aw, thanks Jess! I love Frost too. <3

eee, exciting news sheetsofpaper! keeping my fingers crossed for you and your mr. as well! ;)


----------



## Jess137

sheetsofpaper said:


> I should be ovulating right around June 16 or 17 next month and God willing the Mr. will be home to get to baby making!! If not we'll have to skip July and August and try again after September. Sooo fingers crossed for a June baby!!
> 
> Baby dust to all the other June ladies!! =-)

Good luck hun! Lots of :dust: to you too!


----------



## CeeDee

sheetsofpaper said:


> I should be ovulating right around June 16 or 17 next month and God willing the Mr. will be home to get to baby making!! If not we'll have to skip July and August and try again after September. Sooo fingers crossed for a June baby!!
> 
> Baby dust to all the other June ladies!! =-)

Wonderful!! Have you been temping and charting your cycle?


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, will read all the new posts when things have calmed down a bit, but just a quick update. DH is doing well; he had surgery yesterday morning to pin his ankle back together. It's actually the fibula that's injured (so one of the bones in your lower leg), it had dislocated at the ankle end, and then there was a fracture in the bone itself. They couldn't see clearly on the x-rays what the injury was, hence the need for surgery. They had to open him up to have a good look, and then they found it needed to be pinned. So he's now a bionic man! Although he's had major surgery, having the break pinned together means it should be a quicker recovery than if they'd just plastered it. I'm not sure of the details, but I expect he'll be on crutches for a couple of weeks at least, and then he might have one of those air-boots so he can walk around.

He's been told he mustn't go to work for at least a week, and he won't because I've cleared his diary :haha: but I think he's a bit worried about that side of things. He's freelance, so if he doesn't work then he doesn't get paid, so it is obviously a bit worrying. We've got some savings, though, so we'll get by if he wants to take some more time off (I might try and persuade him to take another week, but I guess that depends how his recovery goes). 

I'm doing ok too! A bit teary at times, and really tired from the initial stress of it all, but doing ok.


----------



## Mrs Mel

beccad said:


> Hi girls, will read all the new posts when things have calmed down a bit, but just a quick update. DH is doing well; he had surgery yesterday morning to pin his ankle back together. It's actually the fibula that's injured (so one of the bones in your lower leg), it had dislocated at the ankle end, and then there was a fracture in the bone itself. They couldn't see clearly on the x-rays what the injury was, hence the need for surgery. They had to open him up to have a good look, and then they found it needed to be pinned. So he's now a bionic man! Although he's had major surgery, having the break pinned together means it should be a quicker recovery than if they'd just plastered it. I'm not sure of the details, but I expect he'll be on crutches for a couple of weeks at least, and then he might have one of those air-boots so he can walk around.
> 
> He's been told he mustn't go to work for at least a week, and he won't because I've cleared his diary :haha: but I think he's a bit worried about that side of things. He's freelance, so if he doesn't work then he doesn't get paid, so it is obviously a bit worrying. We've got some savings, though, so we'll get by if he wants to take some more time off (I might try and persuade him to take another week, but I guess that depends how his recovery goes).
> 
> I'm doing ok too! A bit teary at times, and really tired from the initial stress of it all, but doing ok.

Wishing him a speedy recovery and all the best to you both x


----------



## Poppiebug

Glad he's doing on *beccad*. Still sending thoughts and prayers to you both. Here's to a speedy recovery.

All the best for your TTC *sheetsofpaper* :dust:

*swanxxsong* like I've already said, your blog looks great and is a great idea. Thanks everyone who is following my blog. Most days aren't that interesting though - lol!


Yay Friday here tomorrow!! Bring on the weekend. :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

*Becca*, thanks for the update. Hang in there chick! Prayers for a speedy recovery for him, and just a sense of reassurance for you. xo

Aw, thanks *Poppie*! I love following people's blogs; it's so fun getting a peek into their lives. :D

My period is killing me. I forgot how heavy they are when I'm not on the BCP. BOO! lol. Ah well. Hopefully only 2-3 more days of this nonsense. :)


----------



## Nanner

Swan-
I haven't tossed the BC pills yet, but I worry that my periods are going to kill me too! They used to be really heavy and the cramps so bad I'd be nauseous! Plus, BC really improved my skin. That's probably why I'm a little reluctant to stop taking them. I have one more event to get through (2 week military class ](*,) ) then I throw them away!

Hope you make it through okay! It'll be worth it for us in the end! :crib:


----------



## Jess137

I hope he has a speedy recovery Becca! I'm glad you're doing ok. I would be a mess in that situation! I can't hold myself together very well.

Woohoo! Less than a month for me! Yay!:wohoo:

I finally started temping too, better late than never I guess. I really need to find out if I'm ovulating.


----------



## beccad

On the bright side, I've ovulated and I had decent cm and my temperature went up this morning. Shame DH hasn't been around :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

aw good to hear becca!

FX for you jess! :)

haha yeah nanners, that's what sucks. it's always been bad off BC, and I just forgot how bad! but you're right. end result is so worth the pain of cramps. ;)


----------



## dodgegirl

been taking OPK this week, including today and none have been positive ?? hmm weird. been temping and checking CM. thought it was yesterday or today. so hard to pinpoint it !! :dohh:


----------



## Jess137

I was looking around online, and I really wish CBFM's weren't so expensive. That would help so much. It would be a lot easier than messing with the OPK's.


----------



## swanxxsong

totally agree with you jess. insane! >.< it would be great if they didn't cost an arm and a leg. 

best of luck dodge!!


----------



## CeeDee

I just got an invitation to one of my high school classmates baby shower. I hope I'm next!


----------



## sheetsofpaper

CeeDee said:


> sheetsofpaper said:
> 
> 
> I should be ovulating right around June 16 or 17 next month and God willing the Mr. will be home to get to baby making!! If not we'll have to skip July and August and try again after September. Sooo fingers crossed for a June baby!!
> 
> Baby dust to all the other June ladies!! =-)
> 
> Wonderful!! Have you been temping and charting your cycle?Click to expand...

I have! The bbt isn't helping much...my temperature fluctuates sooo much. But I've been tracking periods and I've been using ovulation tests.


----------



## Jess137

Are you using something like Fertility Friend or TCOYF?


----------



## Poppiebug

So I have one more hour of work left this week, bring on 5pm. Can't wait to go home and relax on the lounge tonight and sleep in tomorrow. :happydance:



Nanner said:


> Swan-
> I haven't tossed the BC pills yet, but I worry that my periods are going to kill me too! They used to be really heavy and the cramps so bad I'd be nauseous! Plus, BC really improved my skin. That's probably why I'm a little reluctant to stop taking them. I have one more event to get through (2 week military class ](*,) ) then I throw them away!
> 
> Hope you make it through okay! It'll be worth it for us in the end! :crib:

I'm also scared of this. The period I had last month wasn't bad though, but also probably wasn't a proper one. I have also noticed my skin is shocking, I've had a couple of pimples and my skin is more oily now I'm off them. I hope once I get UTD my skin will become radiant like they sometimes say it does!




CeeDee said:


> I just got an invitation to one of my high school classmates baby shower. I hope I'm next!

I'm organising a shower for one of my BFFs in August. I went and bought some baby things to use as part of a game yesterday. Even though I'm clucky and broody as hell, it's good because I can look at the baby stuff and be distracted while the days tick by.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello, sorry I haven't been around that much, I've had a busy week! Good news is that it's now 1 week closer to TTC!

Welcome sheetsofpaper, I hope June is your lucky month!

Hugs to everyone else! Good luck to those of you tracking ovulation, fingers are crossed for you all :)

Oh and happy weekend, hurry up June!


----------



## singers_love

I cant believe I didnt post yesterday! 
*BeccaD* How is your OH? Hope he recovers quickly. 
Starting temping (third day in ) so I have remember so far. got 2 days before:witch: arrives, so One :witch: closer to TTC! 

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## swanxxsong

morning everyone!

end of :witch: is finally reaching. should be done by sunday at the latest. I forgot that along with more painful periods, I also always have longer when off the pill. damn! lol.

so pumped that it's the weekend! this is my last friday at work for a few weeks, woohoo! I'm getting really excited for vacation. :3

according to my chart, I should ov ~May 17th, depending on when my period ends. lots & lots of :sex: (rockin' the boat?! lol) in the future? LOL.

hope everyone is having a wonderful friday! xo


----------



## beccad

singers_love said:


> I cant believe I didnt post yesterday!
> *BeccaD* How is your OH? Hope he recovers quickly.
> Starting temping (third day in ) so I have remember so far. got 2 days before:witch: arrives, so One :witch: closer to TTC!
> 
> How is everyone feeling??

DH is quite a needy invalid it seems. I'm indulging him today, as it's not nice for him bless him, but I shan't be quite such a soft touch all the time. I need some rest for a start :sleep: His mum and sister are coming to visit tomorrow and he's asked them to bring lunch so I don't run myself totally ragged.

Having been through all this, it's made me realise a little bit what it must be like to be a parent. The self-sacrificing kind of thing, always running round doing something for someone who can't do it themselves. No let up when you're tired and so on :sleep: Thankfully, though, DH is quite capable of taking himself to the bathroom. That is one thing I will NOT being doing for him :wacko:

I've had my post-ovulation temperature shift, CM is drying up. So all good on that front. Everything seems to be working down there :happydance: One less thing to worry about!


----------



## lu-is

I believe the :witch: is going to arrive in the next couple hours.. Very very horrible cramps today.. this sucks.
So, based on that I'm pretty certain I'm not pregnant.

Which is a little relieving, because though I'd love to have a bump and a LO as soon as possible, I don't want to make my DH feel rushed or pushed into a corner because of an accident (I really should be more careful with my BCP).

I can now get back to focusing on June. yay! Less than a month to go!!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello girls!

I have just got back from holiday today! We had a fantastic time but I love being home lol!

I have has some amaxing news too......My oncologist phoned me on Tuesday with my scan results and its all clear!!!! I cannot explain how happy and relieved I am.

Also I have had a peak on my cbfm and a positive opk today but its a whole 5 - 6 days early, and we BD last night and this morning (celebrating) lol.
Soooooo there is a tinny chance I could be getting a BFP earlier than I thought/planned but as I said its a small chance!

How is everyone doing? I havent read through all the posts but I will do soon! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I have just got back from holiday today! We had a fantastic time but I love being home lol!
> 
> I have has some amaxing news too......My oncologist phoned me on Tuesday with my scan results and its all clear!!!! I cannot explain how happy and relieved I am.
> 
> Also I have had a peak on my cbfm and a positive opk today but its a whole 5 - 6 days early, and we BD last night and this morning (celebrating) lol.
> Soooooo there is a tinny chance I could be getting a BFP earlier than I thought/planned but as I said its a small chance!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I havent read through all the posts but I will do soon! xxx

Fantastic news! Am very happy for you :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

great news welsh and hopefully a :bfp: hehe
becca hope all is well and your not too sleepy with all the running around
hope every1 is oka and well but i have to sleep been a very very busy day today :yawn: have a good weekend :D


----------



## Poppiebug

*Welsh_mum2be* what fantastic news!! I am so relieved for you.

Saturday morning here. I had a nice sleep in and we'll be heading out soon to see what's happening at our block. This time next week our slab should be done, then the real house building begins. 

I hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Jess137

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I have just got back from holiday today! We had a fantastic time but I love being home lol!
> 
> I have has some amaxing news too......My oncologist phoned me on Tuesday with my scan results and its all clear!!!! I cannot explain how happy and relieved I am.
> 
> Also I have had a peak on my cbfm and a positive opk today but its a whole 5 - 6 days early, and we BD last night and this morning (celebrating) lol.
> Soooooo there is a tinny chance I could be getting a BFP earlier than I thought/planned but as I said its a small chance!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I havent read through all the posts but I will do soon! xxx

That's so awesome! I'm so happy for you! FX'd for an early :bfp:


Had the wedding rehearsal and dinner for my BIL and SIL to be tonight. Fun. *sarcasm* The good thing was I got to hold and play with my 6 mo old niece the whole time. Super broody....and someone in my SIL's family thought the baby was mine! I wish! Gotta say, DH and I were sitting there with the baby and I thought we looked pretty cute :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear he's on the road to recovery Becca! I can imagine it's exhausting but oh, you're such a good wife. <3 Hope you two have a wonderful and restful weekend.

Congrats Welsh! I am so so so glad to hear your scans came back clear! And I am keeping every finger and toe crossed for you. A BFP would just be a wonderful gift; I can think of no one more deserving for that big :bfp: than you right now - though I am excited to see us all get ours soon, too! ;) eee!!

Sorry to hear the :witch: is coming to get you lu-is. :( bummer!

JUNE'S SO CLOOOOOOOSE!


----------



## Jess137

beccad said:


> singers_love said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe I didnt post yesterday!
> *BeccaD* How is your OH? Hope he recovers quickly.
> Starting temping (third day in ) so I have remember so far. got 2 days before:witch: arrives, so One :witch: closer to TTC!
> 
> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> *DH is quite a needy invalid it seems.* I'm indulging him today, as it's not nice for him bless him, but I shan't be quite such a soft touch all the time. I need some rest for a start :sleep: His mum and sister are coming to visit tomorrow and he's asked them to bring lunch so I don't run myself totally ragged.
> 
> Having been through all this, it's made me realise a little bit what it must be like to be a parent. The self-sacrificing kind of thing, always running round doing something for someone who can't do it themselves. No let up when you're tired and so on :sleep: Thankfully, though, DH is quite capable of taking himself to the bathroom. That is one thing I will NOT being doing for him :wacko:
> 
> I've had my post-ovulation temperature shift, CM is drying up. So all good on that front. Everything seems to be working down there :happydance: One less thing to worry about!Click to expand...

I think that's just a man thing. They are big babies. Trust me, I work in a doctor's office and some of our male patients are the biggest sissies I have ever met!


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> I think that's just a man thing. They are big babies. Trust me, I work in a doctor's office and some of our male patients are the biggest sissies I have ever met!

Yes I must admit I'm inclined to agree! I don't doubt that he's in pain some of the time, but he's got three different medications, although nothing particularly strong. I think he's expecting to not feel anything at all, whereas I think a little bit of discomfort isn't such a bad thing as it means he stays still and his injury can heal. When he was making a big fuss yesterday afternoon I asked him to describe the pain and he looked a bit embarassed and said it was a dull ache :haha: :dohh:

Welsh mum, that's AMAZING news hun :happydance: Really chuffed for you.


----------



## kimberley3

lol men


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

Thought i'd pop in and try and catch up with whats going on with you all :) seeing as June is getting ever closer.

Its very hard i must say as this thread jumps about 10 pages every time i'm gone lol

Got my dad fitted for his suit today for the wedding :D :D very excited!!

With TTC i still don't know when i'm going to take out the coil its turned into such a palava :S If i don't take it out then i'm more than likely going to have my period (well spotting) for the wedding anyway. So its as broad as its long at the mo. There are so many variables with when to do it it just seems there is never a right time tbh. So think i will be headingto the doctors at some point but i will let you all know when i finallt get a TTC date :)

Hope all is well and sorry to hear about your OH* becca *and like i said in another post glad to hear your news *welshmum* xxx


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thought i'd pop in and try and catch up with whats going on with you all :) seeing as June is getting ever closer.
> 
> Its very hard i must say as this thread jumps about 10 pages every time i'm gone lol
> 
> Got my dad fitted for his suit today for the wedding :D :D very excited!!
> 
> With TTC i still don't know when i'm going to take out the coil its turned into such a palava :S If i don't take it out then i'm more than likely going to have my period (well spotting) for the wedding anyway. So its as broad as its long at the mo. There are so many variables with when to do it it just seems there is never a right time tbh. So think i will be headingto the doctors at some point but i will let you all know when i finallt get a TTC date :)
> 
> Hope all is well and sorry to hear about your OH* becca *and like i said in another post glad to hear your news *welshmum* xxx

It's so exciting that your wedding is getting closer! I'll be excited to see what you end up with as your TTC date.


----------



## Jess137

RANT WARNING!!!:

My SIL who's wedding is today blocked me on Facebook! Yesterday I said goodbye to her 3 times after the dinner and she ignored me. I know we don't really like each other that much anyway but I don't personally think you should block anyone from FB unless they are harassing you or something. All I wanted to do was post on her wall to say congratulations on her wedding day. I don't know why since I don't really like her, but it really hurt my feelings. I feel like an idiot, I called my mom crying. I don't even know when she blocked me, I just noticed. Grrr. And I still have to give her her present. I'd rather just take it back to the store now!

Sorry girls, I had to get it out.


----------



## lu-is

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I have just got back from holiday today! We had a fantastic time but I love being home lol!
> 
> I have has some amaxing news too......My oncologist phoned me on Tuesday with my scan results and its all clear!!!! I cannot explain how happy and relieved I am.
> 
> Also I have had a peak on my cbfm and a positive opk today but its a whole 5 - 6 days early, and we BD last night and this morning (celebrating) lol.
> Soooooo there is a tinny chance I could be getting a BFP earlier than I thought/planned but as I said its a small chance!
> 
> How is everyone doing? I havent read through all the posts but I will do soon! xxx

That is absolutely wonderful Welsh_mum!!! I am so happy for you!! Yay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lu-is

Jess137 said:


> RANT WARNING!!!:
> 
> My SIL who's wedding is today blocked me on Facebook! Yesterday I said goodbye to her 3 times after the dinner and she ignored me. I know we don't really like each other that much anyway but I don't personally think you should block anyone from FB unless they are harassing you or something. All I wanted to do was post on her wall to say congratulations on her wedding day. I don't know why since I don't really like her, but it really hurt my feelings. I feel like an idiot, I called my mom crying. I don't even know when she blocked me, I just noticed. Grrr. And I still have to give her her present. I'd rather just take it back to the store now!
> 
> Sorry girls, I had to get it out.

Awww! That really sucks! :( Why would she do that with out a good reason, it just seems odd and childish.. especially right around the wedding! that would be hurtful, it seems like you're trying to make an effort to at least have some sort of civil or peaceful relationship but she doesn't seem to care/want to make a similar effort. boo.:growlmad:


----------



## dodgegirl

OMG I took my very last OPK (in the kit I bought) today and i was positive !! Thought I missed my OV day....so now I'm super excited !!! Called FOB (to be) and he will come over today and we'll insem for the 1st time !!!! I'm nervous and excited !!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

need lots of BD today !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Jess137 said:


> RANT WARNING!!!:
> 
> My SIL who's wedding is today blocked me on Facebook! Yesterday I said goodbye to her 3 times after the dinner and she ignored me. I know we don't really like each other that much anyway but I don't personally think you should block anyone from FB unless they are harassing you or something. All I wanted to do was post on her wall to say congratulations on her wedding day. I don't know why since I don't really like her, but it really hurt my feelings. I feel like an idiot, I called my mom crying. I don't even know when she blocked me, I just noticed. Grrr. And I still have to give her her present. I'd rather just take it back to the store now!
> 
> Sorry girls, I had to get it out.

You poor thing, what a nasty thing for her to do!
Ah well hun, just think it's her problem, not yours x


----------



## Mrs Mel

dodgegirl said:


> OMG I took my very last OPK (in the kit I bought) today and i was positive !! Thought I missed my OV day....so now I'm super excited !!! Called FOB (to be) and he will come over today and we'll insem for the 1st time !!!! I'm nervous and excited !!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> need lots of BD today !!!!!!!!!!!

Whoop whoop!! Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> OMG I took my very last OPK (in the kit I bought) today and i was positive !! Thought I missed my OV day....so now I'm super excited !!! Called FOB (to be) and he will come over today and we'll insem for the 1st time !!!! I'm nervous and excited !!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> need lots of BD today !!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! FX'd!


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHHHHH FX AND GOOD LUCK DODGE!!!!! <3 <3 <3

omg exciting. :D

And jess, that sucks. :( I'm so sorry. People are so immature. Just my opinion. But I think you're awesome, and she's an idiot for being a witch to you. <3


----------



## Jess137

You're a sweetheart! Thanks! I was depressed after I got home tonight after the wedding, so I had a few drinks. Might as well since I'm not TTC yet...


----------



## Poppiebug

*Jess137* sorry to read about your SIL. Facebook seems to cause so much stress and rifts between people. You can help but feel hurt when someone de-friends you. I can't believe she's been so immature and not spoken to you.

*dodgegirl* OMG!!! Loads of :dust: coming your way. Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time and your :bfp:

Sigh - sunday night here. Don't want to go back to work. Although this is going to be a short week for me, having a friend come to visit next Friday. We're planning a big catch up, lots of cocktails etc. This will be my "last hurrah" before TTC. Can't wait.

I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Thanks for all the kind words! OMG I am sooo excited, looks like we are TTC because we BD on Friday and that was my ovulation day!!!!!!! :happydance:

Dodge - Thats really great news lets hope we get our BFP's soon then :thumbup:

Baccard - Hope youe OH is recovering well :hugs:

Jess137 - Your SIL sounds like mine - very immature and selfish (my brother is currently divorcing her) I Hate family politics but I think everyone has some kind lol


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, Well I waited for the 2ww, and today:witch: should be arriving but so far no show! I tested yesterday and got a BFN so now Im just annoyed that :witch: is late! When Im normally so regular!! 
when she eventually arrives, we are going to try again, so have been temping, and got some OPK so we will see, might even try the SMEP.

Whats your take on Alcohol Ladies?

I dont really drink but am going on Holiday which will be before I can test for PG so I normally would have few drinks on Hols, should I just stay un-alcohol-ed? (if thats even a word!) or just a few drinks of a low percent (there are some ciders that I like that are 1-2% ) 

Opinions please! 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend, though its not sun bathing weather Im boiling!!! so might just sit out it in anyway! 
Ah well... 
Have a good weekend ladies from a very hot but dismal looking London!


----------



## lu-is

Dodge: That's great news!! my finger's are crossed for you and lots BD your way!

Singers_love: I don't know what to tell you about alcohol.. I've always kind of wondered/struggled with that question myself. How long is the holiday? can't you take HPT with you and test again in a day or two?

It's Sunday here.. and I don't want to go to work tomorrow... blech
I'm off to celebrate Mother's Day with my mother-in-law, then time to clean up the storage room. 
Happy Mothers Day to all the mothers in our group, and as well to the possible mothers to be.. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I'm back! Man, did y'all chat it up while I was gone! I had lots of catching up to do! Now I am trying to remember it all!! :winkwink:

Becca - Sorry to hear about your hubby but happy to hear he is recovering well and on the mend!

Welch Mum - Soo happy to hear the great news! One huge hurdle over with! Get it on!

Dodge - BD for you!! You must be over the moon!!

Jess - I would be hurt too. I am a very sensitive person. But she seems quite immature. I might be inclined to confront her and actually ask her why she did it. 

Singers - Not sure about the alcohol - I'm not sure what I am going to do. I like to drink socially and know that if I stop all together my friends will start asking questions. I might have some light drinks before OV and then stop for the 2ww. 

Swan - I joined your blog. Very lovely writings. 

Poppie - hooray on the slab. Not too far now til you see the actual house going up! Exciting!

lu-is - I so do not want to go to work tomorrow! Totally dreding it!

And on that note:

So my sister & BIL were here visiting and I have been off of work for the past 5 days. It has been so nice relaxing and taking them around and just hanging out. We did a tons of things in my area - whitewater rafting, zip lining, hiking, eating, movies & shopping ! I was sad to see them go this AM as I most likely won't see her for over 2 years now. I pray that I will be holding a LO when I see her again. Seems so far away. 

I did have a bit a drink the one night (hence the no temp on my chart!) and told them our TTC plans. She was like holy crap that's like next month!! She said she is kinda upset that she most likely won't get to meet her niece/nephew as a infant. I told her I plan on it taking like 6 months and she laughed at me cause my 3 cousins jokingly told her to be careful bc our family gets pregnant supppperr fassttt! Let's hope that is the case with me too! :haha:

I go to TX in like 3 weeks to see my other sister! I can't wait for another vacation! :dohh:

Today is mother's day! Can't wait til next year when I will hopefully be pregnant or even have my LO by then! Hooray for us all!! :happydance:

If ya made it this far.....Sorry for the super long post but wanted to get all caught up!! ::wacko:


----------



## kimberley3

Snowflakes it sounds like it has all been going on, im never drinking again so i wont have that problem lol ( i say this but dont think i will stick to it but i feel so hungover ew) 
ooo i feel sick how am i going to cope with morning sickness lol... its sunday night here and its so bright outside looks like midday. mind ou i didnt wake up till 2:30 this afternoon went out for my OH littles sisters 21st birthday last night drank wayy to much. got a busy week this week mums 50th birthday on tuesda so we are going for a spa and a meal she doesnt no about, got to get her pressie 2moro and weight watches 2moro night. 

How is everyone and happy mothers day to you all celebrating it today.right im not sure what else to write plus im struggling to type lol


----------



## dodgegirl

Thanks everyone for the FX and for the support ! We just did another insem today for this cycle, this time I did the big O. I figure it can't hurt only help !! At least I got some enjoyment out of it this time haha !! 

Met FOB mom today, she seems super nice and she said she liked me a lot ! But, she doesn't know who I am to FOB, just friends... she will find out once I am PG who I really am haha.

I stopped drinking as of yesterday, drank friday night that was kinda my last whoorah for a while. I don't think it's good to drink even if you are waiting to do HPT....

so hard to keep up with this thread anymore, but I hope everyone is doing well and has a great mom's day ! Gotta head over in a few to my mom's to visit !
I will try and read the thread more later but for now I gotta run !

hugs to all my B&B friends !! :hugs:

:baby:


----------



## Jess137

That's exciting Dodge! Also for you Welsh! Hoping I can figure out when I ovulate this cycle since I don't have anymore time to figure it out before TTC.

Singers, I personally don't drink usually anyway (not counting after horrible family functions like last night!), so I don't really miss the alcohol anyway. If I were you, I would maybe just have some non alcoholic drinks. Some taste the same whether there is alcohol or not, like pina coladas.


----------



## swanxxsong

woo hoo dodge!! keep us postedddd!

as for alcohol, I've heard drink until you see pink. I'd bring HPT on the vacation and just test again until AF arrives. :) I'm not a huge drinker but I intend to enjoy a few cocktails on vacation next week. but I won't be Oing until sometime around the middle of the vacation, so I figure I'm safe.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone!! Another Monday but it's also one more Monday closer to June! 

On the alcohol thing, I've already cut back but won't be going completely off, like swan mentioned, "drink until you see pink". I've got a friend coming to visit this weekend so we are getting on the cocktails and this will be my last big hurrah before next month. I'm not planning on having any big nights once we start TTC but I don't think it will do any damage if you were to have a glass of wine before you get that BFP. 

I hope you all have a good week! :D


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

So I am offically in my TWW! And I cant help but to symptom spot already and Im only 3dpo :blush:

Shall I share??

1&2dpo - Really crampy like AF pains and Creamy CM. Also had heartburn and I am very gassy.

3dpo - woke up feeling sicky and had a really dry mouth. Still a little crampy.

I will keep you updated I am going to start testing on the 16th! eeeekkkkk


----------



## beccad

Oh loads going on! Have had a quick read, but have to see to DH now, so will reply later xx


----------



## kimberley3

Wonder if you will be the first :bfp: welsh  oo0o exciting :D
excited much we dont have long till we all start the 2ww ahahahhahah.
my OH the other night was like i really cant wait to have a baby with you, and he was cuddling me in bed and rubbing my tummy saying this is going to carry our little one hehe and it was really nice to no he feels the same as me. 
How is everyone feeling about it being so soon, whats everone feelings? 
Me i feel nervous scared excited and really hope everything works and im really nervous for my period to start as it will be my first one since stopping the pill, its planned to come on the 20th day before my cousins wedding!! and im wearing a black and white dress lol ooohhh nooo :) 

Happy monday 3 more mondays left till we start trying ladies :D


----------



## singers_love

In terms of drinking, I dont really drink but my In laws know I like cider, so I would be odd for me not to at least try some while I was on hols. Still no:witch: even though I have teasted and definately not PG.. its so odd as I am on the dot regular normally. My Oh says its my body playing tricks because it knows Im monitoring it and its quite funny! NO IT IS NOT FUNNY!!! :growlmad:
Its horrible because I know that until it appears I cant start again! 

Back at work :wacko: already wishing it was friday! quite tired and feeling a bit down, but He - ho! 

I hope eveyone has a good week, 

Becca D hows your OH been? Thanks for the blog swan, Welsh mum good luck!


----------



## Nanner

Wow! I leave for one weekend and miss out on lots of good stuff! I'm glad to hear all the exciting news! It's great that everyone is gearing up for June and future LOs!

As for drinking, I don't have plans to stop altogether, but will cut back. After last weekend, I think I should!


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, I&#8217;m not flying out the door so now time for a full, proper response.

Drat, I&#8217;ll be on holiday when Welsh begins testing! Ack! I&#8217;ll keep my FX for good news for when I return! And for Dodge as well! Anyone else already TTC/will be testing?

Kimberley, that&#8217;s so sweet. =) I&#8217;m feeling enthralled to finally be TTC, and of course nervous about the possibilities of things. I keep wondering, &#8220;Am I emotionally strong enough to handle loss, should it encounter me?&#8221; But then I just keep reminding myself that I can do this, and it&#8217;s worth the risks. Life&#8217;s too short to sit and piddle over the what if&#8217;s, I guess. ;) So I just try not to dwell on these thoughts. Anything can happen, I&#8217;m just trying to stay positive.

Hope your hubby is doing well, Becca!

Ooo, rough weekend Nanners? ;)

Singers, I&#8217;m keeping my FX for you!!! ;)

Hubby and I talked about the drinking and read up a bit. We&#8217;re just trying to take it as it comes. The way we both see it, it&#8217;ll look pretty suspicious if I don&#8217;t enjoy a drink or two. I&#8217;m not a big drinker but we kept saying how we wanted the drink of the day by the pool and there&#8217;s a rum bar on the beach. So I&#8217;m hardly going to overdo it, but a drink or two over the course of the day? I figure I should be alright. A lot of people have said their doctor said drink until you see pink is okay since the baby isn&#8217;t relying on the mother until it implants and sticks? (for nutrients that is) I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m being cautious but not restrictive. 

Finally, period is over. WOOHOO. Now my fertile days are estimated from about the 10 &#8211; 17 of the month. Just in time for cruising! ;)

Happy Monday ladies! xo


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I am bit worried today. Got a couple important things going on. First of all the UK girls might not understand my insurance issues.... 

Anyways, here goes.... I have my medical insurance through my husbands college - it is cheaper and a somewhat better plan then what my work offers. Now comes the sticky part: Hubby's school still has not put out pricing for dependents. At this point I don&#8217;t even know if they are even going to cover me &#8211; I call and they tell me they are definetly going to have coverage for dependents but are still working on pricing &#8211; I have heard this from them for the past month. My work needs an answer next week on whether I am going to take their insurance or not. I am afraid I am going to hold out on my husband's school only to find out I am no longer covered&#8230;. And I then can&#8217;t get enrolled at work because it will be too late and then I will have nothing. And that will mean NO ttc for me!! Ugh! I hate dilemma's!! 

Then I am getting nervous because the one girl I work with was supposed to start TTC in January but every month there is an excuse of why they didn't try that month (she is a VERY open person)... She does NOT know about my TTC plans. I feel it is none of anyone at works business what I do... But as the months go by and she isn't doing anything we could possibly be TTC the exact same time. There are only 3 girls including myself in my dept. When I am out - she is supposed to do my job and vice versa. If we are both out on maternity leave well the dept is screwed. I figured she'd be preggers by now and there would have been a pretty good gap in time for both of us. I am still starting MY TTC in July. But feel slightly bad if we both fall pregnant at the same time but oh well. I am not putting my life on hold for a crappy job and some girl I somewhat like. These have been my plans for too long to crush. And it's not my fault she keeps waiting and we have had these plans and will actually stick to them... right???!!!


----------



## lu-is

Snowflakes: is it difficult to cancel coverage with your work after enrolling with it? Would it be safer to sign up for coverage through your work and then if need be cancel the coverage.
I've personally decided not to worry about how my TTC and getting pregnant will effect my workplace. I'm sure they rely on both you and the other girl a lot but a fact of nature is that women will get pregnant and need to go on maternity leave.
Perhaps they'll hire a temp employee to cover if you are both gone at the same time. Who knows, maybe she'll put off TTC for another 6 months or a year!

becca: hope your hubby is doing better today. :)

Everyone's going on fancy vacations and holidays.. lol I don't want to work I need a holiday. ;)

Kimberly, that is so sweet and cute! this is what my hubby said to me... lol
We went to the grocery store and I was carrying a 10KG bag of flour in front of me, after awhile I commented that this was getting heavy.. His retort "well that's what it will feel like when you're pregnant and carrying a child." Excuse me... I sure hope I don't have a 22lb baby in my stomache lol. It was funny but I still rose an eyebrow and gave him "the look".


----------



## Nanner

Snowflakes-
I agree that you should continue as planned. You're work will be fine. Your company will find a way to make sure your department runs smoothly in the event both you and your coworker are on mat leave at the same time.

As for insurance...
That is a tough one. No one wants to pay for their medical bills out of pocket. Insurance companies can be so untrustworthy! I agree with Lu-is. If it's possible to cancel a plan later after you find out you aren't covered, I would go that route. Especially since companies likely won't insure you if you've become pregnant within 30 days of your date of coverage. Also, is there a supplemental plan that you could look into, such as AFLAC?

June is coming fast!! Is everyone as excited as I am?


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Morning girls!

I have stopped drinking for now but if I dont get a BFP I will have a few then!

Yesterday I was soooo crampy all day and I had backache. My BBS started to get sore in the evening and thismorning when I was carrying Daisy they wee really painful! 

I am praying that these are good signs but my temps are not really high at all, I had had higher before :shrug:

I am back at work tomorrow so atleast it will take my mind off it.......but I so dont want to go back :nope:

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## singers_love

Well answers on a postcard to the reason why AF still hasnt made an appearence... 

It is sooo weird... Having had a 25 day cycle for nearly 6 years with no lates, this month af is no where to be found, its such a pain!! Im going to go Cold turkey (in terms of BNB) for a while, untill she reappears, incase it is my bodies way of telling me to stop being obsessed with babies/TTC.

I hope it all goes well welsh girl!
In terms of your work snowflake, it is not your fault if your company cannot get a cover, you are just as entitled to have Maternity leave as the other woman in your office, do you think she would give you the same curtisy? (in terms of waiting for you?)

Well ladies by for now, hopefully either Af will show up soon, or there wont be too many messages before I return!

from a sunny and warm London!


----------



## swanxxsong

Well my lovely ladies, I will be checking back in with you in about 12 days or so. Well wishes to all, I'll miss you terribly and fingers crossed for all who are in the 2WW or who are trying while I'm gone!

(and of course, FX for everyone as summer comes so quickly!)

xox


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!
Dodgeirl and Welsh, hope we see two BFP&#8217;s to start the group off. FX&#8217;d. 

Snowflakes, Your insurance issues sound so frustrating. Is there any way you can tell your work yes, and than cancel it later if things work out with your husbands insurance? I wouldn&#8217;t worry about your work when you go on maternity leave (and possibly your back up), they will survive. The two of you will have plenty of time to get someone else up to speed or hire a temp.

Becca, How&#8217;s hubby?


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone. Can I join. Im hoping to be coming off the pill end of may and taking each day is it comes. We will be ttcing just taking the relaxed approach and hoping for a quick bfp.
Im Faye and im a type 1 diabetic so i have to see my dr first and i have a appointment 20th may to see what my blood sugars are like, get my folic acid and hopefully get the thumbs up. Hope you dont mind me tagging along xx


----------



## beccad

Really quick, just to say hello to pink23, and to wish swanxxsong a fab holiday! Hope you have a great time. 

I promise I will reply properly soon! I am reading every day, just lacking time and energy at the moment with work and looking after hubby :juggle:


----------



## Nanner

Welcome Pink 23! :hugs2:

I hope you like this thread!! I'm somewhat new to it too and I love it! 

Good luck moving into TTC! :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Hi Pink! Welcome! It's exciting isn't it? Is that your little boy in your avatar? He's adorable!

Well girls, I think I'm getting ready to ovulate, looking at my temps, plus my cervix is a little open today, which I've never had since I stopped BCP's. Still low and firm though, we'll see tomorrow. No LH surge though, according to an OPK. Hmm. I should have started temping months ago.


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG I was away for 1 day and I missed like 4 pages!! LOL!!

Same old, same old here... just wishing the time away. Am a little busy with work so that's good and makes the days go faster. My friend is coming to visit this weekend so need to tidy up the house ready for her arrival. It's going to be lots of fun catching up and having some lovely cocktails. 



swanxxsong said:


> Well my lovely ladies, I will be checking back in with you in about 12 days or so. Well wishes to all, I'll miss you terribly and fingers crossed for all who are in the 2WW or who are trying while I'm gone!
> 
> (and of course, FX for everyone as summer comes so quickly!)
> 
> xox

Have a great time away!! Think of us at work!!



pink23 said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join. Im hoping to be coming off the pill end of may and taking each day is it comes. We will be ttcing just taking the relaxed approach and hoping for a quick bfp.
> Im Faye and im a type 1 diabetic so i have to see my dr first and i have a appointment 20th may to see what my blood sugars are like, get my folic acid and hopefully get the thumbs up. Hope you dont mind me tagging along xx

Welcome Pink 23!! The more the merrier here in the Junebugs!! Good luck with your testing.


----------



## swanxxsong

WELCOME PINK! <3 the more, the merrier. these ladies are awesome, I love them dearly. 

And for real, I'm out. Gotta finish packing. Thanks ladies, see you all soon and good luck! xo


----------



## Jess137

I was going to say have a great vacation but I thought you were gone already! Have fun!


----------



## dodgegirl

hi everyone ! THought I'd check in while I can today ! Bought some HPT's on the way home tonight.....yay so weird, I have never ever bought any before. Spent my whole life trying not to get pregnant and never even had a close call....and now that's all I hope for ! But I have a week 1/2 before I can test....ugh.

Hope everyone is having a good week. I'm busy dogsitting at my sister's place this week. Living in luxury in her house with all the comforts of home (tons better than my little apartment!) but my dog is annoyed with her dogs cuz they are puppies and get up all in her face ! haha

Bought some fishing books, to keep my mind off of TTC since I'm gonna start fishing, probably this weekend ! yay it will be relaxing and good for me !

talk soon girlies ! :flower:


----------



## Nanner

For the last few weeks, I've noticed more and more of you preparing for our upcoming June date; stopping BCP, taking temperatures, monitoring cycles... I haven't done any of this. I kept thinking that I have lots of time. In fact, I just starting prenatal vitamins last week. I've known I've been behind the pack, but now that June is just 3 weeks away, I find myself in a panic! The reality of this MAJOR life changing decision has laid dormant and now I feel like I'm going into a test without studying!

Why have I procrastinated?! It's not like I haven't been reminded every time I caught up on this thread. 

Stupid Nanner.


----------



## dodgegirl

yeahh girl, get with it !! you have lots to catch up on !! 

silly nanner :haha:


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone thanks for the warm welcome.
Jess137- yeah thats my little boy, that was taken in december so need to change is again as i cant belive how quick the months are going by.
Im really excited and glad i found you all, i need somewhere to get this excitement out. 
Im hoping next friday should go ok, Im still struggling abit with my diabetes but I did it last time and I didnt see them before had so I should be ok either way.
I cant believe its wednesday already, just off to some friends today . xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Not much new. I made my decision on the insurance. It is all very confusing. I can't get on works only to come off it later. There has to be a major life change to get out of the insurance. It was a kinda issue last year with switching. So I am really def. leaning towards just waiting it out for pricing for the school's. They raised hubby's $64 for 6 months. They keep reassuring me that they are def going to have dependent coverage but I just don't know how much it is going to raise... I have called them like 5x in the past month and even sent an email asking. (yes, I am impatient) 

Are any of you girls taking out the long term disability as well as the short term? I am def going to take the short term as that will cover me for my maternity leave for up to 11 weeks. But am not sure about doing the long term as well.... just in case....

Welcome Pink 23!! We have lots to say!!

Nanner - no stress! Do it at your own pace! Whenever you feel ready to start the other things - if you even want to do them! You have plenty of time!

Dodgegirl - hooray for HPT's! FX

Swan - even though you are long gone crusing. Have fun! SOrry I missed ya!!

Singer - Hope AF will come on soon! 

Welch - hooray for 2WW!! Can't wait to hear!! 

Feel like I have forever to wait til I can be in 2WW..... Do y'alls OH's feel like they have super duper swimmers? Hubby totally thinks he "will get the job done" in 1-2 months time... I just have a feeling it is going to be like 3-5 months time... Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, Firsty I think :witch: has arrived today, (so I didnt have to go cold turkey for very long) its very light, but Im still counting it as day 1! 

Im so pleased it has arrived, I was beginning to think there was something seriously wrong, since I havent been late since I was about 17! I hope it doesnt make a habit of not arriving on time! altho now because its late I wont be AFing during my holiday though I might already be pregnant by then!! 

Has anyone else had a late period the first time they have :sex: without a condom? Strange question I know!

*Pink* - Hello, I think i was the newest member before you, and I can safely say these ladies are lovely, and very chatty! 
*Nanner -* I only started temping this month - and I bought some OPK Im going to try it this month, might stop!! Im not really sure whether it will do any good or not, it was mainly so if we find it hard to concieve (though I have my body on so many wooden surfaces currently!!!:blush:) we can go to the doctor prepared! But if it all works out well then it didnt cost much and it might of helped.
*Snow *- I have bought my OH a male fertility test to see! it cost £16 and we thought at least we would know straight away if there were going to be any problems on his side! It hasnt arrived yet but I think it might be fun!! He doesnt mind as like me he would like to know sooner rather than later if there is anything wrong!

Hope everyone is well and raring to go!
Im feeling good about this next month, so lets wait and see! 

*Becca* how is your OH?

Bye for now, 
from a very dismal looking london


----------



## pink23

yes my oh to thinks he has super swimmers lol. xx


----------



## CeeDee

Hi Pink!

I hope we see BFP for you dodgegirl. So exciting!

Nanner, I&#8217;m still on BCP&#8217;s and haven&#8217;t started charting either. Taking prenatals is a good thing.


----------



## lu-is

Swanxsong- see you in 11-12 days! :) We'll miss you.

Becca - You'd better come give us a real post *shakes fist* just kidding. best wishes for you and your hubby.

Pink23 - Welcome!! Yay more people! I'm finished my BCP at the end of May as well. 

Nanner - I know what you mean.. I'm starting to panick a little about TTC now.. what if it's too soon?? eep! But.. we are planning to take a very relaxed approach so who knows when we'll get a BFP.. oh I don't know.. now I'm freaking out again.. lol

Dodgegirl - I can't wait until you test. :) yay!

Snowflaks - I think my hubby's still scared, though he said he is excited to start trying; so he might be hoping is little swimmers take closer to 3 months lol. I think I could be comfortable with that. I've come to the realization if I don't get a BFP in June or July I am totally okay with that. :thumbup:

Welshmum: lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## kimberley3

lol my other half thinks he has amazing swimmers lol he keeps saying first time i will get you preggers!!
hahah men, my OH keeps talking more and more about being excited to have a baby with me:blush: and today we did the deed without but stopped before he got too excited lol then fnished with protection lol (tmi i know sorry) hehe so they is a tiny chance but not much lol. to start our journey we are goign to book an over night stay at a spa to totally relax out and try and time it for when we are ovulating..

Ohhhhh i brought some ov sticks today and pregancy tests as they were on offer, the poor young check out boy looked at me mad the amount i brought heheh 

Hope everyone is okay and becca hope the OH is not running you around too much and hope he is feeling better, and welcome pink :D another junebug wooohoooo 
Happy wednesday xx


----------



## pink23

I bet that was a picture poor guy. I always try an pick a place that has self scanners lol although sainsburys have theirs in cases. I havent a clue why i feel so bothered about it.
Im coming off cerazette end of may so not sure when to expect af. Ive jotted if i've i had a bit of af so might help. Lets hope its not to long xx


----------



## kimberley3

i know i try to do that too, but superdrug is abit behind times. same here you just feel naughty dont you lol. i used to be on cerazette but not for long as i got the implant after than had that out after few years as i was a bitch eah try jotting everything down when you have sex and when you have pains as it all helps. :)


----------



## Jess137

I don't know if DH thinks he has super swimmers or not. He is always asking "you're not pregnant are you?", like he thinks every time we do it I'm going to get pg! But maybe since for a few months I haven't gotten pg, he won't think that anymore....hmmm...?

The last time I went to Walgreens to get some FRER's, the cashier was a pregnant girl, and of course I get, "Oh these are the best pregnancy tests! That's what I used!" Although that could be good luck?

I'm really not managing very well keeping up with all the posts. If I miss something, please don't be upset with me!:flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh lots of chatter going on. I love coming in here in the mornings to see you've all been chatting on. It's a bit crappy being in a completely different time zone to you all but it gives me the chance to catch up all at once. 

*Nanner*, don't worry too much about not feeling organised. I think the main thing is that you're now on the vitamins so when you do start you give your baby that folate and stuff. You are also pretty fit so you shouldn't have too much to worry about there. I'm not temping and stuff yet, just waiting to see when AF comes this month and hope that it's about 28-30 day cycle and I OV'd when I thought I did.

I haven't really spoken to hubby about his "swimmers". I know some guys always think theirs are the best and strongest. It's funny how they think it gives them so much power or something. Only thing we've spoken about is him being on the vitamins so they can be the best swimmers they can be. I know he'd be totally embarrassed if I asked him to take a test to see how his count was or whatever. He's a total prude.

Last night we were chatting about giving birth to the baby and hubby was asking questions about c-sections and stuff. He was like, isn't it worse to have the baby naturally, don't you get really hurt etc? I was like yeah but the c-section is a full on operation and you take weeks to recover. He said he is "scared" because I'll get hurt either way (he knows I'm a total sook when it comes to pain) but I said well that's too bad and I need him to look after me and I want to do this because it will be completely worth it in the end. Can't wait to get to the baby classes and make him watch some births etc!! LOL!

Today is my last day of work this week. So very excited for my friend to visit. This time tomorrow she will be here!! She is catching a very early flight from where she lives and will arrive here at 7:30am so we've planned to go for breakfast on the way home and then have a nap before launching into those cocktails in the early afternoon. Only downside to today is I am off to the dentist for some fillings. Gotta get these small ones done before TTC. I hate the dentist, not as much as I used to before I got my wisdom teeth out but that is a whole other story.

Anyways, that's me. I hope everyone else is well. :)


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies! Well :witch: is definately here, Back pain and everything else that goes with it, but at least it means that we get to have go soon! 

The Fertility parcel turned up yesterday so will be finding out about Oh tonight! 

Had my trampolining class yesterday too, the normal teacher wasnt there and no else had turned up, so the new teacher taught just me and my OH some different moves, which included FLIPS!! well needless to say, Im not that great at flips! we had to do it from all fours, and I have actaully skinned my knees, Im quite pleased the weather horrid, because I look like a little kid thats fallen over at the moment, with two rather large plasters on each knee! 

We have been looking for a house, and found a flat we really like, so the in laws (who are helping us with the depoisit) are coming down at the weekend to have a look around it to! Im so excited, needless to say it has a perfect room for a nursery!:blush: and the people selling have a 2 year old, so I know that it is very child friendly! 

Also waiting for dissertation mark that should also arrive today so hopefully today will be a good day!:thumbup: 

Im working late so OH is coming over to give me some type of dinner which is very nice of him.

Sorry for the long post. 

How is everyone? 
anyone else starting this month, with CD10 about the 20th? 

bye for now! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! So anxious now - happy and nervous all at the same time. Heart is racing. I agreed to my hubby to start NTNP in June. And actual TTC in July. Can it even be considered NTNP even though I will know when I OV?? BUT we just not going to actually be having it timed specifically around that time (like every other day type thing)... We're just gonna do it when we want and if it happens it does type of thing!!!

Y'all of course had to be the 1st to tell! As no one IRL knows!!

P.S. Even with NTNP he thinks 1st try!! We are making bets now!

Off to change my ticker!! 

OMG. Can't believe I agreed to him!


----------



## pink23

wow snowflakes that is good. i bet you cant stop smiling xx


----------



## Nanner

Well, I'm going out of town for a couple weeks- for work not fun :growlmad:
I'll see what I can do to sneak on here every once and a while! Hope I don't miss too much! Good luck to everyone as we head into June!


----------



## pink23

hope the weeks fly for you nanner.xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Nanner said:


> Well, I'm going out of town for a couple weeks- for work not fun :growlmad:
> I'll see what I can do to sneak on here every once and a while! Hope I don't miss too much! Good luck to everyone as we head into June!

*NANNER & POPPIEBUG* I just looked at both of your tickers. We are 1-2days within eachother of starting! I really hope that my cycle stays the same (26 days or so) so we can all continue on together!! :happydance:



P.S. I hope you can get on every now and then while on your work trip...


----------



## beccad

Right, I'm back! I've managed to summon up some energy from somewhere, probably helped by me not having to work tomorrow :happydance:

Things going ok here. DH recovering slowly from his surgery - still in some pain, not as bad as it was but still needing to take medication. It's still keeping him mostly immobile, though, and I'm doing everything at home as well as going to work. Totally exhausting :sleep: He's seeing the clinic again on Monday so I hopefully at the very least they'll put a new plaster cast on his leg, because the one he's got is too big now (either from swelling going down or muscle wastage) and it's resting on his scars.

As for me, I'm 8DPO (CD23) and expecting AF early next week. I REALLY don't think there's any chance i'm duffed up this month as DH was in hospital the two days I had fertile CM :dohh: I ovulated CD15 and the last time we DTD was CD12. I have zero symptoms as well, apart from being a bit tired, but that's because I'm run off my feet :wacko: 

Jess - I loved Rainbow Brite too when I was a little girl!


----------



## kimberley3

:D I THINK YOU READY FOR IT LOL

THINK I AM OVULATING (dont even think thats spelt right lol)

well here is the story wednesday 11th we started to do the deed without anything :blush: but after 5mins we stopped and used a condom tmi sorry so i thought i would try an ovulation test just to see and it was 2lines but the test line was fainter and then i tried this morning and it was faint again. My sex drive has been so high like unreal high, lol :) so off i trotted to work and came home at 10pm and went for a wee and i had tmi again i had like a jelly cm and it was different then i noticed i was having a little pain in my lower tummy so i forced out a wee it was pityful lol and did a test and the line was darker wooohooo so that means im ovulating i think am i ahhhhhh exciting i think im working lol, how long does this mean my af will arrive. so confusing yet yay :D i think lol


----------



## Jess137

Kimberly: How exciting! I'm getting ready to ovulate too! Excited because I'm pretty sure it's the first time since stopping BCP. It depends how long your luteal phase is to know when you will get AF. Are you temping?


----------



## kimberley3

i belive this is my first time since stopping bcp too :) nope not temping i brought the theomontior kit thing from boots but it just confuses me, so its sat in the box since. woohooo go you too, :D


----------



## Jess137

I just started temping about a week and a half ago. It's all over the place, as you can see if you look at my link. Frustrating.


----------



## lu-is

I won't be ovulating for like another 28 days or something.. I'm only two pills into my last pack.. dang.
Somehow though, I think this month is going to fly by!

Snowflakes: NTNP in June, that's exciting! :) Our approach to trying is going to be very laid back no charting or temping. It'll be doing the deed whenever and hopefully we'll get lucky. :)
I think I'll have an idea when I'm Ov'ing. ;)


----------



## Poppiebug

*snowflakes* how exciting!! You never know what might happen. Fingers crossed! It would be great if you Nanner and I are starting together. As you know we are waiting until we get to the USA to start TTC so hopefully my cycle works out that OV happens while we are over there. If this month works out as I am thinking it will cycle wise then I should be fertile at the perfect time at the end of next month.




Nanner said:


> Well, I'm going out of town for a couple weeks- for work not fun :growlmad:
> I'll see what I can do to sneak on here every once and a while! Hope I don't miss too much! Good luck to everyone as we head into June!

I hope your trip is ok, I am also out of town for a couple of days next week for work, but should be able to get on here still. I am looking forward to your return.

Jess - i also loved Rainbow Brite as a kid!

Well my friend has arrived for the weekend so we are both just having a nap before we get stuck into some yummy cocktails. We've never had a night together where we've been able to have drinks and just chat like old times. She has two little boys so she's enjoying having the break. 

So i might not see you all over the weekend but I will catch up Monday!! Have a good one.


----------



## dodgegirl

*Snowflakes*: that's exciting !! 

*Kimberly*: you'll figure it out :) it's very time consuming to figure out your OV cycle, trust me I was almost obsessing over it every day! 

*singerslove*: wow I would be so scared to do flips on a tramp ! I'd be afraid I'd break something ! It would be so fun to do a class with your OH though, what a cute thing to do together ! 

*nanner*: we'll miss you !! 

*becca*: glad your hubby is recovering and I hope you can BD next month when you are OV ! 

hope everyone else is doing good ! Sorry if I didn't comment on everyone...

as for me, just waiting to test. Trying to figure out if I'm going to get a blood test done after a week of conception, or just wait the 2 weeks & use the HPT....trying not to think about it too much and now a week has almost passed ! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

*Dodge*, so exciting! I've always thought I'll wait until my period is late at least before testing. But then I don't keep HPTs in the house as routine. Everyone is different though! I would hang on and do the HPT as you'd only have to wait a few more days, rather than having a blood test. But I'm a total wimp when it come to things like that, so I'd rather wait to poas!

*Jess*, my very first cycle (years ago) was all over the place for some reason, and they still are a bit now, but there's a definite shift in temperatures pre and post ovulation. Have a look at my current chart (in my sig) and you'll see what I mean. I don't think many people get regular even temperatures in each bit of the month, although I have seen some that flat-line. 

*Poppie* - hope you have a lovely weekend with your friend. Enjoy the cocktails!

My parents are coming up for a visit tomorrow, probably coming here for lunch (they only live an hour away). They've very kindly bought us a car! It's not new, but a friend of my mum has had it from new, and is replacing it with something smaller. It's a good car for us, about six years old and quite roomy as it can seat seven people. Whilst we're doing lots of DIY on our house we're making constant trips to the rubbish dump, so it's good to have a big boot to transport everything! Plus our current car is seriously knackered, leaks oil everywhere and makes some reall worrying rattling sounds, so loud that it's difficult to hold a conversation with rear seat passengers :haha:

Otherwise just a bit of housework this weekend. I also have a HUGE zit right beside my mouth! I only get them when I'm very run down so I need a bit of a rest.


----------



## beccad

Jess, I just looked at your chart - if you cover up those two really high temps, you'll see that your pattern is a bit more regular. I presume you woke up late those two high temps?


----------



## simno1

Hi ladies 
As I've said a million times I very rarely come on here but I am dead excited that June is fast approaching Yay! 

OH and I have finally agreed on our baby names: 

Amelie Lily 
Finlay Stuart 

Can't believe we've actually agreed on them! :)


----------



## singers_love

Dodge - Its is so much fun! I really had to persaude OH before we started, but on wednesday when it had finished he actaully suggested comgin more often! Paying to trampoline rather than go to the gym, as I hate going to the gym Im definately up for that! Its also nice that we are doing something together that we do every week! Im slightly concerned when we start to do front falls that Im going to thave to tell the teacher that I might be pregnant so dont want to fall on my front, but its going to be a bit embrassing if Im not! My OH is a test- aholic! last month he was like test now, 3 days later test again! and again! however having not been late for about 6 years we were both a bit miffed, when AF didnt arrive and the test were BFN. I reckon test if ou want to but dont rely on AF turning up on time (I reckon it was probably the stress of waiting to see if I was pg!) 

Today Inlaws are coming down for the weekend, to see the flat we like, which is exciting! it would be brillina to tbe able to move in and tell them, that we are pg! 

SIMM - I have picked first names, it has taken me almosta year to persaude OH for my boy name, but I think he quite likes the fact it is different! though im now having second thoughts as a shorten version would be the the nickname of an old Boyfriend!! Lol 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, just waiting for AF to leave so we can get down to business! Has any one thought of Home insemination? Im just trying to think of all the things we could do if all goes tits up (as some people put it!) 

write soon from a blustery London!


----------



## kimberley3

we have settled on names too :)
Esmé Ruby and 
Caleb Onix :) 
that would be great news if you had a new home and a new baby :)
june is so so so close and i took another ovulation test and the line is very strong today so i belive i am working. lol 
And as i have said before my sex drive.. oh my lord has x its self by a million. 
I even just texted the OH who is at uni saying "i want sex come home now :D" the same as yesterday i have never been like this lol. 
Hope everybody is okay with it being friday the 13th o00o0oo keep safe! 
i have work at 2pm :( till 10pm then back again at 7am 2moro.. boring roll on mat leave lol!! x


----------



## beccad

Gosh Simno you're very organised! I've been thinking about names too in the last few weeks. Nothing serious though, just having a look through a baby names app I downloaded. DH and I have discussed it in the past, and we couldn't agree on anything much. He told me all my names were too 70s (I like names like Thomas, Christopher, Catherine) and he only had one name, Jennifer, which I don't dislike but can't imagine calling a child that :shrug: I think we'll just decide on a few different things and see what the baby looks like when it arrives. I find it difficult to name a baby I've not yet conceived - I don't think I'll be able to until I've seen it and hopefully will think "Yes, you're a _insert name_."

*Kimberley*, I get a bit like that too when it's ov time :blush: The rest of the month I'm utterly uninterested and it takes AAAAAAGES for me to 'get going' :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

kimberley3 - It will all depend on how long your LP is to know when AF will come. No matter when I OV - mine stays the same at 13 days. So I know after I OV - AF comes 13 days later. My sex drive has increased by a million as well. It is so crazy! (Hubby is soooo not complaining!!!)

Becca - So happy that your hubby is getting a bit better and you can possibly rest some. SOunds like you really need it!! That is so awesome about the car!! And very generous!! Your chart looks great!

Dodge - Babydust to the HPT or blood test you do!! I would do a HPT as Becca said - I'm a wimp too!! 

Poppie - Have a fun filled weekend with your friend!

Simno - Love the names you picked. We have a ton that we like but haven't really narrowed it completely down!! Right now for girls we like Teagan, Rosalie and Paige. Boys are Tanner, Mason, and Carter

Jess - I ttoally had a Rainbow brite doll as a child! The charting thing is hard sometimes. 

Singers - How did the SA at home go??!! That trampolining sure sounds like fun!! Hope you have a good weekend with the inlaws and checking out the new place!! 

Lu-is - totally agree that this month is going to fly by! Were already almost half way done!!

So. I thought I was OVing yesterday and would have my good spike in temp this AM. However, my OV pain is much much worse today (meaning I need to take some pain meds) and my temp didn't end up going up all that much. So I guess today is the day.... There better be a hike in temp tomorrow!! Cause this pain is killing me - I usually only get the OV pain for like 2 days but this month - today is the 3rd day. Oh and prolly TMI but yesterday I saw my first EWCM - I didn't think I would ever get it! But I did! Hooray - I am working alsooooo!!! 

We went and played trivia with friends last night at the bar and I am exhausted today!! Gotta long work day ahead of me!


----------



## pink23

kimberley3- caleb is defiantely a good name:thumbup:

I think we are going for noah or ???:haha: im sure oh will pick something soon.

This week has flown, work the weekend 2-10 but im sure it will go quick and will be fun. Cant wait for tuesday seeing the doc to tell him about ttc so i can change bp tablets.
18 days till june woohoo xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all well i thought i'd update you all .....

I'm a JUNEBUG again!!! :D :D 

We have decided to take the coil out mid June after my friends hen weeked :) and
then we'll NTNP using the 'pull out' method lol until August 1st when we will start 
actively trying before the wedding!! 

I'm soooo excited and really can't wait :D I'm just glad i'm back to our June date yayyyy!! So
now i'm going to have to really try and keep up with this thread lol

On other news i'm off to try my wedding dress on tomorrow to make sure the
alterations are all good so looking forward to that xxx


----------



## kimberley3

AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYA 

bet that is how your feeling lol!!
what style of wedding dress you going for? aww i love weddings lol! 

heheh the pull out method.. sounds so naughty! lol x


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol yeah just a little :)

Urm i'll see if i can find the link for it now so you can have a look :D

Its fitted, strapless, kinda fishtail at the bottom but not as drastic, ivory ...its fab!

Well it worked for us for a year while i was trying to sort out BC so it should go ok for a month and a half :D :D 

Can you help? I can work out how to get the Junebuggs thing in my sig :S :S xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html

If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!

Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh i saw this on another section and thought you might all be interested as 
TTC is jsut around the corner.

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher

You upload photo's of you and your OH and they make your baby lol xx


----------



## Jess137

Becca, I did wake up late for those high temps. I did a conversion on a website and changed it to that, but then I was afraid it would screw up my chart so I changed it back to the original temps.


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> Hi all well i thought i'd update you all .....
> 
> I'm a JUNEBUG again!!! :D :D
> 
> We have decided to take the coil out mid June after my friends hen weeked :) and
> then we'll NTNP using the 'pull out' method lol until August 1st when we will start
> actively trying before the wedding!!
> 
> I'm soooo excited and really can't wait :D I'm just glad i'm back to our June date yayyyy!! So
> now i'm going to have to really try and keep up with this thread lol
> 
> On other news i'm off to try my wedding dress on tomorrow to make sure the
> alterations are all good so looking forward to that xxx


I'm really excited for you! I'm glad you're back :flower:


----------



## Jess137

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrggggghhhh!

Sorry. Just saw that my cousin is starting with the bump pictures on Facebook. I feel like a horrible person. I am really happy for her but I just keep wishing it was me. So jealous :cry:. I'm really trying to keep in mind that she lost her husband last year and that these babies are going to be really good for her.


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> Becca, I did wake up late for those high temps. I did a conversion on a website and changed it to that, but then I was afraid it would screw up my chart so I changed it back to the original temps.

I tend to just leave the original temps in... Just see how it goes this cycle - the the shift only happens after you ovulated, so you still have to look out for cm changes and perhaps do OPKs if you want to be sure when you're going to ovulate. 

My temp is way low this morning, but I punted out of bed as I was bursting for a wee, and forgot to temp first :doh: so I did it when I got back into bed, but I don't think it can be right. The only other explanation is tha AF is going to arrive today. Who knows! I might put it in anyway


----------



## pink23

wanaBmummy said:


> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx

Your dress is pretty, you'll look amazing x


----------



## beccad

Gah AF just showed up :dohh: (was expecting it after the lack of bonking this cycle, but was expecting it early next week). So my luteal phase was only 9 days, 24 day cycle :shrug: Stress perhaps?

Is it vitamin B6 that's meant to be good for luteal phases? Off to have a read about it 9 or 10 days is fairly normal for me, which isn't so good.


----------



## wanaBmummy

pink23 said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx
> 
> Your dress is pretty, you'll look amazing xClick to expand...


Thankyou :D :D :D xx :blush:


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx

That dress is absolutely GORGEOUS! I wish I could have pulled off something like that! You are going to be so beautiful.... we need lots of pics!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Jess137 said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx
> 
> That dress is absolutely GORGEOUS! I wish I could have pulled off something like that! You are going to be so beautiful.... we need lots of pics!Click to expand...

:D :D :D :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: lol :haha:

Don't worry i will deffinatly show you girls some piicys :D xx


----------



## dodgegirl

wanaBmummy said:


> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx

wow such a beautiful dress !! i'm sure you will look fabulous in it !!! :happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey i was just nosing around BnB and saw a thread where you can post your picture so people can put a face to the name.

So i was thinking why don't we do that within our thread :D

However i can not seem to figure out how to upload a picture :/ :shrug: so whilst i think its a great idea i can't be the one to start it atm lol :dohh: :dohh:

Help anyone? xx


----------



## Jess137

When you click go advanced when you are replying, under the text box an option comes up to manage attachments. If you click on that, a box pops up that you can either browse files on your computer to attach, or to attach a web link to the page that has a pic. Once you fill in the box, click upload. When it appears below and the box is empty again, then click close window. The attached pic should show up in your message.


----------



## Jess137

I thought I'd start since I guess I'm the first one to see your post. Here's a few of me and DH! Sorry, I don't like any pics of me where I don't have makeup so these are all from events.
 



Attached Files:







165386_1715273650536_1499048787_1738628_969269_n.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 10









IH8N2285.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8









IH8N2559.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> https://www.victoriajaneuk.com/en/victoriajane.html
> 
> If you go collection and select the collection 10, then click 08 and that's my dress!!
> 
> Its called Savannah and i'm not wearing that shoulder strap but yeah i LOVE it xxx
> 
> Your dress is pretty, you'll look amazing xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou :D :D :D xx :blush:Click to expand...

Just had a look now I'm not on my iphone (site uses Flash and iphones don't have it!) LOVE the dress :happydance: It's really different too, in a good way :thumbup:

Will dig out some photos of DH and I.


----------



## beccad

Here's some photos of DH and I (my hair is LOADS longer now than any of these photos - I think all the recent photos are on an external hard drive :shrug: )

https://i53.tinypic.com/2hokysg.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/33b1jwp.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2hfl092.jpg


----------



## beccad

Jess, I love your blond hair! Always been jealous of blondes - my hair is brown, brown, brown :haha: I'm sure you look fine without make up! (Says I, having just caught sight of myself in the mirror looking knackered with a big spot on my chin!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

here are a few of me and my future hubby :)

The first piccy is from our photo shoot last October for our 2 year anniversary

The second is from christmas 2009

The thrid is from a family meal christmas 2010 :)

Looking at them we look quite young lol but then most of my family don't look their age :D xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8017.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









SDC10072.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









Me and Rhydian1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## beccad

How old are you WBAM? I look young for my age too and quite like it that way :haha:

It's lovely seeing photos of everyone!


----------



## dodgegirl

1st one is me with a friend's baby, probably almost 2 years ago.

2nd me in white is last christmas 2010

3rd one is in summer 2009
 



Attached Files:







me and baby stella.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3









me white.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









picture 135.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dodgegirl

wanaBmummy said:


> here are a few of me and my future hubby :)
> 
> The first pic is from our photo shoot last October for our 2 year anniversary
> 
> The second is from christmas 2009
> 
> The thrid is from a family meal christmas 2010 :)
> 
> Looking at them we look quite young lol but then most of my family don't look their age :D xx

very cute pics !! you guys make a cute couple !

Becca & Jess love your pics too !! What a great idea, since we've kinda got to know each other in this thread a little bit !!


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> How old are you WBAM? I look young for my age too and quite like it that way :haha:
> 
> It's lovely seeing photos of everyone!

Urrrm i'm 20, 21 in September so i am young anyway but i look at the photos and think i look about 16/17 lol My dad is 54 and doesn't look a day over 45 and yes it is quite a good thing really. My OH i think is more baby faced than me tbh xx


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> beccad said:
> 
> 
> How old are you WBAM? I look young for my age too and quite like it that way :haha:
> 
> It's lovely seeing photos of everyone!
> 
> Urrrm i'm 20, 21 in September so i am young anyway but i look at the photos and think i look about 16/17 lol My dad is 54 and doesn't look a day over 45 and yes it is quite a good thing really. My OH i think is more baby faced than me tbh xxClick to expand...

Ah that makes sense then - I was thinking you both looked in your late teens :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

yes i'm probably one fo teh youngest if not the youngest here :blush::blush:

I've always been more mature and had to grow up fast when i was younger. In my self and in my situation i feel like i should be about 25 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jess137

Everyone's pics are great! And Becca, I love your wedding dress, it's beautiful! Thanks, my hair is actually a dark blonde but I have been dying it a little lighter blonde since I was like, 15 or 16 I think. 

WanaBMummy, you guys are so cute! He is really babyfaced but that will be nice when he's older! I wish I still looked younger than I am. When I was 17 I went out to dinner with my parents and brother and they asked how many kids menus we needed. I was like, um, do you see these huge boobs? Have you ever seen a 12 year old with boobs this size? No, I don't need a kids menu! (BTW I was just thinking this, I didn't say it out loud!) Oh and another time when I was 21, I went to a hardware store with my parents and they were going to rent a truck from them. They needed to get their insurance card, so they gave me the keys and asked if I would go get it. As I started to walk away, the girl at the counter said "oh, they're letting you have the keys? Now don't try to drive anywhere!". My mom said, she's 21. The woman didn't say anything else after that. Keep in mind, this was 3-4 years after that first pic I posted in the yellow prom dress.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Jess137 said:


> Everyone's pics are great! And Becca, I love your wedding dress, it's beautiful! Thanks, my hair is actually a dark blonde but I have been dying it a little lighter blonde since I was like, 15 or 16 I think.
> 
> WanaBMummy, you guys are so cute! He is really babyfaced but that will be nice when he's older! I wish I still looked younger than I am. When I was 17 I went out to dinner with my parents and brother and they asked how many kids menus we needed. I was like, um, do you see these huge boobs? Have you ever seen a 12 year old with boobs this size? No, I don't need a kids menu! (BTW I was just thinking this, I didn't say it out loud!) Oh and another time when I was 21, I went to a hardware store with my parents and they were going to rent a truck from them. They needed to get their insurance card, so they gave me the keys and asked if I would go get it. As I started to walk away, the girl at the counter said "oh, they're letting you have the keys? Now don't try to drive anywhere!". My mom said, she's 21. The woman didn't say anything else after that. Keep in mind, this was 3-4 years after that first pic I posted in the yellow prom dress.

well we tend to get asked for id for the stupidest things. Last year i got asked for id for a lottery ticket....you have to be 16 :S its kind of a compliment and an insult at the same time :) xx


----------



## Jess137

I guess I'd rather be ID'd than not. Good for the self esteem!


----------



## beccad

WBAM, much better to be asked for ID. The day you stop being asked is the day you know you definitely look at least 25, seeing as everywhere does that Think 25 thing these days :cry: :haha: I don't get asked anymore! But I'm 31 now, so I suppose I can't look under 25 for the rest of my life :cry:


----------



## Jess137

Ha, some places here have a policy to card you if you look under 40!


----------



## kimberley3

evening all :) 
hope everyone has had a good weekend, mines been work work and work lol well bring on my weekend monday and tuesday lol!
im going to put my picture up too here is me :) im 23 btw lol so not much older than you but again i feel so old!! lol.
this was last week for my OH little sisters 21st before i got drunk lol

cant put pictures of the OH half yet he wont let me lol! but im working on it heheh. 
your dress is so beautiful can not wait for for your pictures :) 

I have my cousins wedding this saturday which im looking forward to 
so yeah nothing more lol.
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

Wannabemummy - beautiful wedding dress! 

Great idea about the pictues! I too get that I look very young but I think it is because I am very small - only 5'1" tall! Everyone is so beautiful!! We are a great looking bunch of June Bugs if I do say so myself!!

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/007.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/IMG_2848.jpg

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/58474_437189619874_754234874_4953043_7828311_n.jpg



https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/165642_10150089208389875_754234874_5995300_3273487_n.jpg


----------



## Jess137

I love your hair Kimberley! And snowflakes, I am only 4'9", so I know what you mean. You have a handsome OH!


----------



## CeeDee

Great pics, everyone!
Jess137, Sorry its hard seeing the bump pictures. I get so anxious looking at bump pics also.

Beccad, you are making me nervous. Ive never temped before and it just seems complicated. 

Wanabmummy, love the dress!!!! You look so young!
These pics are from our wedding in January.
 



Attached Files:







Couple pic.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jess137

CeeDee said:


> Great pics, everyone!
> Jess137, Sorry its hard seeing the bump pictures. I get so anxious looking at bump pics also.
> 
> Beccad, you are making me nervous. Ive never temped before and it just seems complicated.
> 
> Wanabmummy, love the dress!!!! You look so young!
> These pics are from our wedding in January.

Beautiful! You're going to have gorgeous babies!


----------



## simno1

I really want to show you a photo of my hubby and I but I am pretty clueless when it comes to these sites lol! 

I was just looking at when I will be ovulating next month and it's going to be happening on our first wedding anniversary weekend - I think falling pregnant over our anniversary would be the best present ever (not getting my hopes up though)!


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I'm back after a great weekend!! I hope everyone is well. 

I've added an ov ticker to my sig, so happy that it seems as though I'm now back to normal after going off the BCP. I seem to have a 28 day cycle (awesome) and I'm pretty sure that I know my ov signs so this will be my 2nd last AF before official TTC. :happydance:

Had a great weekend with my friend. We did loads of catching up and she also asked me to be her Matron of Honour when she gets married next year. I told her about our plans so hopefully if things go well and we get a :bfp: soon after we start TTC we'll have our baby before she gets married. I know things might not go to plan but at least we can keep our fingers crossed.

I'm away for work tonight and tomorrow night. Missing hubby (and home) like crazy. I travel for work every now and then. It's not too bad but can't wait to be a SAHM!

Its been lovely seeing everyone's photos. So many gorgeous ladies. 
Here's one of us (not a great one of hubby as it is a selfie!! :haha:)
https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb295/babybeatlebug/IMG_5120-1.jpg


----------



## simno1

[/QUOTE] well we tend to get asked for id for the stupidest things. Last year i got asked for id for a lottery ticket....you have to be 16 :S its kind of a compliment and an insult at the same time :) xx[/QUOTE]

I was ID'd last year when buying a lottery ticket - was not impressed considering I was 27 at the time lol. :wacko:


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone is beautiful :) and its nice to have faces to names :) thank you :blush: i like having long hair but it is a pain sometimes!! simno1 that would be lovlely if you did catch then :) me and the OH are going on a spa overnight stay, end of this month to start our ttc time thought t would be a nice way to relax and get some passion :D just think in a few years or less we hope it will be us posting pictures of our babies :D wonder how everyone in here is going to turn out, some may have twins or one or three, we are about to embrace on this amazing journey together how exciting with what happens :D :D :D :D only 15DAYS PEOPLE


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyeone! 
Well I will try and find a pic to post, I normally look at this forum at work :haha:and there arent any photos on my work computer! 

Well the weekend was fantastic! 

I passed my other dissertation! Whooppee!!! So I final have my MMus :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

The in laws came down, and because AF was in residence I had a couple of drinks, which was quite nice, champagne to taost my pass and two cocktails at the comedy club! FYI for the british ladies the Slug and lettuce does very nice food and 2 for 1 on cocktails, they have two mocktails which are both very nice!

We took the In laws round the flat we like, they loved it, with commetns like I can see you living here, and wouldnt this make a good nursery!! 
We havent told anyone (except you lovely ladies) that we are TTC, we just are talking about having children in the furture! Last time I stayed at the In laws, I had left my Pregnacare vits in a bag which my delightful dogs decided to go through to find some chocolate! so though my MIL didnt say anything Im sure she realised what they were! 

This morning I rang the Mortgage people, who said just apply! So OH did at work, and we were accepted!!! lots more happy dancing at my end!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:happydance:

He also rang the estate agent and put in an offer, a little below what they want, unfortunately the seller has a furneral to go to today, so hopefully the offer will brighten her day a little! But we wont hear untill tommorrow about whether they accept or not! 

So very positive vibes from me, and feeling like this month could be Baby month, so it would be fantastic if it all goes well Now!!!!! 

SA done last night, and came back positive, for good count and mobility... so thats good as well... If felt abit like we were setting up a lab in the kitchen, but still. I think OH is sercretly pleased all is ok! 

My skinned knee is getting better so cant wait for trampoling on Wednesday! going to start OPK tommorrow, so I have some idea when I ov considering I have only just started temping, and Im not sure whether I OV at the right time or early or late! 

Well Ladies, thank you for letting me Blurb all this out to you! 
Thank youfor all the photos they are lovely! 

I did the Baby morpher link that was put up here (cant remember who put it up) and the baby looked like a little elf!!! :haha: it was quite a laugh! they even put a hat on it! :wacko: 

I know this whole journey is so much better because I can tell you all everything, and know, that Im not actually telling one related, or a friend which can lead to constent questions. At least on here no one judges or minds anyone saying anything! 

Have a lovely day ladies, I know I am already! 

P.S I order a Hula hoop for the trampoling class (we do hula as well) its so much fun! I cant wait till it arrives, anyone picked up a Hula recently if not give it ago!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

singers_love said:


> Hello everyeone!
> Well I will try and find a pic to post, I normally look at this forum at work :haha:and there arent any photos on my work computer!
> 
> Well the weekend was fantastic!
> 
> I passed my other dissertation! Whooppee!!! So I final have my MMus :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> The in laws came down, and because AF was in residence I had a couple of drinks, which was quite nice, champagne to taost my pass and two cocktails at the comedy club! FYI for the british ladies the Slug and lettuce does very nice food and 2 for 1 on cocktails, they have two mocktails which are both very nice!
> 
> We took the In laws round the flat we like, they loved it, with commetns like I can see you living here, and wouldnt this make a good nursery!!
> We havent told anyone (except you lovely ladies) that we are TTC, we just are talking about having children in the furture! Last time I stayed at the In laws, I had left my Pregnacare vits in a bag which my delightful dogs decided to go through to find some chocolate! so though my MIL didnt say anything Im sure she realised what they were!
> 
> This morning I rang the Mortgage people, who said just apply! So OH did at work, and we were accepted!!! lots more happy dancing at my end!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :happydance:
> 
> He also rang the estate agent and put in an offer, a little below what they want, unfortunately the seller has a furneral to go to today, so hopefully the offer will brighten her day a little! But we wont hear untill tommorrow about whether they accept or not!
> 
> So very positive vibes from me, and feeling like this month could be Baby month, so it would be fantastic if it all goes well Now!!!!!
> 
> SA done last night, and came back positive, for good count and mobility... so thats good as well... If felt abit like we were setting up a lab in the kitchen, but still. I think OH is sercretly pleased all is ok!
> 
> My skinned knee is getting better so cant wait for trampoling on Wednesday! going to start OPK tommorrow, so I have some idea when I ov considering I have only just started temping, and Im not sure whether I OV at the right time or early or late!
> 
> Well Ladies, thank you for letting me Blurb all this out to you!
> Thank youfor all the photos they are lovely!
> 
> I did the Baby morpher link that was put up here (cant remember who put it up) and the baby looked like a little elf!!! :haha: it was quite a laugh! they even put a hat on it! :wacko:
> 
> I know this whole journey is so much better because I can tell you all everything, and know, that Im not actually telling one related, or a friend which can lead to constent questions. At least on here no one judges or minds anyone saying anything!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies, I know I am already!
> 
> P.S I order a Hula hoop for the trampoling class (we do hula as well) its so much fun! I cant wait till it arrives, anyone picked up a Hula recently if not give it ago!!!

wow everything seems to be going really well for you :D 

It is alot easier to get everything off your chest on a forum like this. 

I can't get the baby morph thing to work for me yet :/ i think my internet was playing up though. 

oh and ive never been able to hula hoop :/ just can't get the hang of it :shrug:

In other news i'm full up with a cold :( which isn't exactly what i wanted but hey ho.

Also as for having my monthly cycle all figured out well this month has blown it out of the water tbh. I came on on my expected day, May 4th, and lasted 5 days as expected. But although they are only light anyway due to having the coil, i had over the 5 days what i'd normally have in one...if that. I barely noticed it at all. But i had a small amount of cramping 2 days before that for less than an hour and this past week or so i've had achey sides and back. Like today i've got an achey back which i'd normally associate with my monthlys but its 2 weeks early so can't be :shrug: :shrug:

I give up trying to figure out what's going on lol xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello girls!


So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!

Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0024.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0025.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0026.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

:happydance::happydance::thumbup: Congratulations! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## simno1

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

Congratulations :happydance:

Let's hope we're all as lucky as you and get P straight away :)


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Monday everyone!

Jess137, Your so sweet thank you! 

Simno, that would be the best anniversary present. 

Poppiebug, when did you go off BCP? Did you ovulate the first month?

Singers love, Congratulations! You have so much good news!


----------



## CeeDee

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

:happydance:


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations!!! I bet your pleased! Hopefully we will all have good luck!


----------



## pink23

Congratulations singers love, its good when things go to plan I bet your excited with etherything.
Congratulations welsh mum to be to yey.
Doctors tomorow just to tell him about ttc and change my bp tablets to pregnancy safe ones.
Will get a pic of oh and me when I can change the format its a few years old but we havent changed that much maybe for an extra few lb's lol.
Work went quick so that was good but was ok any way.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, I'm sorry I haven't been around, I've been away for the past week (business, not pleasure unfortunately!) Back home now and getting very excited!

Welcome to Pink! And congrats to Welsh Mum!! Fantastic news and our first BFP!

Good luck to everyone else!

As for me, I had been planning to take the BCP until the day after my friends wedding where I'm bridesmaid, but I'm now thinking if I stop it 2 weeks before, have my period that week, I should be safe from AF for the wedding and then able to start a couple of weeks earlier than anticipated! :happydance:

So glad to be home! I don't like travelling with work, I miss my hubby and fur baby far too much :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

So happy for you!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I have to figure out how to edit the title so I can add how many :bfp:s we get! Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9 months! Can't wait to see who's next!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lu-is

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

Oh my gosh!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay! I am so happy for you! That went nice and fast Welsh_mum. Congrats again and again :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Wowwee. You guys have been busy in the last couple days! :)

Beautiful pictures everyone, I love seeing peoples faces and getting an idea what you lovely ladies look like!

I'll have to post some pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## Jess137

We'd better hurry up then I guess, Welsh is going to need a bump buddy!


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone here are my pics, 1st is me and caleb last year. The other is about 2 years ago when we did a 10k run.
xx
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









ste.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beccad

Welsh mum that's amazing news :wohoo:

pink, your LO looks a lot like you I think :thumbup:

And yes everyone else, bring on June and let's hope we can give Welshmum some bump buddies!


----------



## pink23

yes bring on the bfp xx i have just over 2 weeks left of pill yey xx


----------



## kimberley3

CONGRATS :D yey our very first :)


----------



## Jess137

Pink, he does look like you! Look at those little cheeks!

I think that Welsh's :bfp: is a good sign for the rest of us, since she was able to get pg so quickly! I'm hoping that I caught the eggy this month, I think I figured out when I ovulated. BUT the stupid BBT thermometer I have SUCKS and my temps are all screwy! I ordered a new one, BD brand, it's supposed to be her Wednesday. I'm praying this one actually works right! What brand do you guys use?


----------



## Poppiebug

*Welsh_mum2be* CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: what wonderful news!! I hope it all happens that quickly for the rest of us.

*singers_love* Congrats to you on your news too!! good reason to have a few drinks I say!



CeeDee said:


> Poppiebug, when did you go off BCP? Did you ovulate the first month?

I went off my BCP at the end of Feb, the first "cycle" was 43 days, then this one was 28 days and while I wasn't temping or anything I'm fairly certain I OV'd on CD15-16 as I had those twingy type pains. I've got that Pink Pad app for my iPad which I'm using to track things and it seems to be fairly accurate so far.


Well I'm still away for work but have decided to drive the 4 hours home tonight after work because the motel in this town where I'm supposed to be staying is HORRIBLE!! My work pays for the motel and originally I had asked to stay at a different one, but they made me book here because it was $10 cheaper. The room is nothing like the photos on the website, it's just old and crappy.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Awww thanks everyone, I am still in shock and so is DH, he didnt believe it until I did the digi thismorning lol! I am sending you lots and lots of :dust:

I have found some pics of us!
 



Attached Files:







11138_204903472336_722082336_3569206_5291997_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2









19967_314200617336_722082336_4040288_8056045_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3









217765_10150173079572337_722082336_7075928_7489434_n.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









221993_10150172339187337_722082336_7068624_5525630_n.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls (and guys if we have any)

Can i join the Junebugs? I will be TTC in June as hubby 2 be has given me the go ahead. In his words "you wont have that much of a bump for your wedding dress" so im not saying no! :haha:

A little about me and hubby 2 be. I have been with Col for over 5 years, he is my best friend. We met playing World of Warcraft!!! So our wedding is a Everton FC/Warcraft theme :thumbup: He is an avid gamer....he evens designs them too! He use to work for Sony but left them because they treated him like poop! I am a film nerd. Actually im a nerd!! :p One day i will make it to Comic Con...when i win the lottery. Oh that reminds me im a bit of a dreamer, especially when im at work 

Maz x


----------



## kimberley3

lovley pics welsh :D *catches some of your baby dust* and congrats again, our not leaving our group are you? as your not ttc but your still a junebug lol. well maybug now  and welcome maz nice to have another x


----------



## pink23

hi maz welcome to the group.
The doctor has changed my bp tablets so pregnancy safe and i now have 5mg of folic acid. I really want to come off pill now but going to wait till friday to see what they say at clinic. Need to write my blood sugars down so he can see what they are like. Doctor said i seemed determined to get diabetes under control so he saw now problemss. Im so excited. 
Been looking at baby clothes today and I cant wait to start buying xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Welsh_mum2be said:



> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!

so awesome !!! Congrats !!!!!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :flower:

i am going to test tomorrow morning. I have a lot of PG symptoms that are hard to ignore..... :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

dodgegirl said:


> Welsh_mum2be said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> So sorry I havent been on for ages but I was getting obessed with the TWW so had to stop!
> 
> Well I took a test just now and got a :bfp: I am sooooo shocked because FF changed by O day so I am only 9 DPO......But here it is!
> 
> so awesome !!! Congrats !!!!!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :flower:
> 
> i am going to test tomorrow morning. I have a lot of PG symptoms that are hard to ignore..... :happydance:Click to expand...

get one now lol :D i wanna nooooooo


----------



## beccad

Ohhhh dodge I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow morning!!!

Hi Maz!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Welsh! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!! And can't wait to hear the results Dodge!! So excited for you both! I sure hope that we can catch the eggy my 1st month of trying. Even though hubby will then win the bet!

Welcome to June bugs Maz!!

Not much new here. Just chillin'. Today is hubby's b-day so we are going out with a bunch of friends tonight for wings and trivia. He likes his present I got him that he opened this AM. 

Jess - My thermometer is made by Mabis - I got it at Walmart. I haven't had any problems with it so far... And my temps seem right on...

Except today my temp is like super high up for some reason - It seems weird. It sure has been warmer lately - I am wondering if that is it. But I looked at last months and when I was 5 dpo it was the highest of the month as well. And the month before was high at 6 dpo but I was sick that month with a cold. I don't know. I think I will keep it for now but might disregard it later...

Poppie - Love your Ugg boots! Super cute!!


----------



## Jess137

Hi Mazzy! Welcome!

I hope you're next Paula! Good luck...I wanna know too! You have to let us know as soon as you test!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd we caught the eggy this month too....just ovulated a few days ago though so too soon to tell. My temp shot up this morning so I know I ovulated even though I didn't get a coverline. Hopefully next month my chart will look better.

I agree with Kimberley, I hope you don't leave us Welsh! Maybe we will all get pg right away and we can move our group again...over to 1st tri! Cool!


----------



## beccad

Forgive me if we've already discussed this (I can't remember what we have and haven't talked about) but prompted by another thread I saw I wanted to ask you girls what you're doing about work when you've had a baby?

I won't be going back to work, well not unless I really want to! I don't earn enough to bother with it - my salary would be almost entirely taken up by childcare and train fares. Our local nursery is £75 per day :wacko: I think it'd actually cost money for me to go back to work :growlmad:


----------



## pink23

Im going back but only because i work 15hrs on a weekend so childcare is sorted and we need the extra money from that.
If I could stay at home all week I would but I do enjoy what I do and it gives my parents and oh time with the lo's then xx


----------



## lu-is

Mazzy17 - Welcome to our little group! :) I can't belive it's only 2 weeks until June! yay!
When is the wedding?

Welshmum - your daughter is adorable!! and you and your man look cute together ;)

Dodgegirl - I can't wait for the results, I hope it's a BFP!! Wow that would be another before June even began. :thumbup:

Pink23 - I know.. Somedays I really want t buy some baby clothing! 

Beccad - I don't know.. I will probably have to go back to work because I don't know if we'll be able to survive on just one paycheque. (Maybe we will luck out and my DH will get a better job) or perhaps I'll work part time. We'll play it by ear but for now I'm planning to go back, I like my company and they're very family oriented.


----------



## lu-is

Here's some photos of me and my husband.
From our wedding a year and a half ago, and from last summer.

The one with the little guy on his back is my husband; he's giving our nephew a piggy back ride while playing bocce ball.
And then there is me and my neice. :)
 



Attached Files:







bm2_158.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC_7695.JPG
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC_7699.JPG
File size: 81.8 KB
Views: 8









DSC_2255.JPG
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowflakes120

Becca - I def will have to go back to work after maternity leave - I will get 11 weeks from short term disablity and I will prolly take 2 weeks of vacation time off as well. So I will be out for about 3 months total. I get a lower percentage of my pay while on disablity so that will make it hard. Hubby is in school and barely works part time at the moment. FX that when he completes his degree - he will get a good paying job and I can be a SAHM!! ;)


----------



## beccad

I'm really lucky DH earns well enough to support us both - he earns four times what I do! We will have to be careful, much more so than we are at the moment, but we'll manage fine.

I get six months full pay from my job whilst I'm on mat leave, then another 13 weeks on statutory pay (about £120 a week) then nothing for the remaining 13 weeks, but I'm entitled to have all that time off and still keep my job. (The one I won't be going back to!)


----------



## pink23

Thats good beccad. what do yo do for work? x


----------



## lu-is

beccad said:


> I'm really lucky DH earns well enough to support us both - he earns four times what I do! We will have to be careful, much more so than we are at the moment, but we'll manage fine.
> 
> I get six months full pay from my job whilst I'm on mat leave, then another 13 weeks on statutory pay (about £120 a week) then nothing for the remaining 13 weeks, but I'm entitled to have all that time off and still keep my job. (The one I won't be going back to!)


That's cool! I think I'll have a whole year of maternity leave - the pay is a lower percentage than now but for the first 6 months my work tops it up to a higher amount. I forget.. I'll look into that more once I'm pregnant.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I will be going back to work but my baby will be going with me :D I'm deputy manager in a nursery so i will pretty much see my baby alot through the day. My hours might frop from full time to part time at some point. I' deffinatly taking 6 months off i doubt i'll take off 9 tbh just cause i don't feel like i need too (at this point anyway lol) but i will get 6 weeks at 90% pay and then up to 33 weeks of 120-140 a week so not brill but at the same time we can manage with that xx


----------



## Jess137

I have to go back full time. I carry the insurance for myself and DH, and for any future babies. We couldn't afford to live with only DH's income unless we found somewhere much cheaper to live. I only get 6 weeks mat leave for a vaginal delivery and 8 weeks for a c-section, or I can get FMLA leave for a total of 12 weeks but I don't get paid for the additional 4-6 weeks. The kicker is that I work for a Catholic hospital system with top of the line maternity services, you would think that they would be more understanding and helpful. But they go with the minimum.


----------



## Poppiebug

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi Girls (and guys if we have any)
> 
> Can i join the Junebugs? I will be TTC in June as hubby 2 be has given me the go ahead. In his words "you wont have that much of a bump for your wedding dress" so im not saying no! :haha:
> 
> A little about me and hubby 2 be. I have been with Col for over 5 years, he is my best friend. We met playing World of Warcraft!!! So our wedding is a Everton FC/Warcraft theme :thumbup: He is an avid gamer....he evens designs them too! He use to work for Sony but left them because they treated him like poop! I am a film nerd. Actually im a nerd!! :p One day i will make it to Comic Con...when i win the lottery. Oh that reminds me im a bit of a dreamer, especially when im at work
> 
> Maz x

Welcome Maz! My hubby is a gamer (used to be more than now) and he would have loved to be a games programmer. Instead he works as the IT Manager for a large private school. Your wedding theme sounds awesome. 



pink23 said:


> hi maz welcome to the group.
> The doctor has changed my bp tablets so pregnancy safe and i now have 5mg of folic acid. I really want to come off pill now but going to wait till friday to see what they say at clinic. Need to write my blood sugars down so he can see what they are like. Doctor said i seemed determined to get diabetes under control so he saw now problemss. Im so excited.
> Been looking at baby clothes today and I cant wait to start buying xx

Glad to hear your Dr is looking after you. I am sure my dr will put me on something to lower my BP too, what meds are you on? She was tallking about putting me on a beta blocker as it would be safe during pregnancy.



dodgegirl said:


> so awesome !!! Congrats !!!!!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :flower:
> 
> i am going to test tomorrow morning. I have a lot of PG symptoms that are hard to ignore..... :happydance:

Fingers crossed dodge!! Cant wait to hear the news of your :bfp:



beccad said:


> Forgive me if we've already discussed this (I can't remember what we have and haven't talked about) but prompted by another thread I saw I wanted to ask you girls what you're doing about work when you've had a baby?

In Australia you get maternity payments from the government for 18 weeks paid at the minimum wage. My work gives 12 months unpaid leave but I am not going to go back to my work. I am going to take the 4 months paid from the government then become a Family Day Carer in my own home and have kids come to my house during the day for their childcare. This is something I have always wanted to do and I get to be a stay at home mum.


----------



## sheetsofpaper

I had no idea maternity leave varied so much..but I guess I also hadn't taken into consideration that there were women from all different countries on here. 

My job pays 3 months at your normal salary. You can take an additional 3 months unpaid if you want.


----------



## dodgegirl

sheetsofpaper said:


> I had no idea maternity leave varied so much..but I guess I also hadn't taken into consideration that there were women from all different countries on here.
> 
> My job pays 3 months at your normal salary. You can take an additional 3 months unpaid if you want.

where are you from? the states ? you dont have it in your avatar.


I have vacation & sick leave accumulated...and as of now I can take 3 1/2 months all paid. Then FOB has 3 months accumulated too, but we don't think he will take it all at once. Think he will take at least 2 weeks off when baby arrives.... :baby:


----------



## sheetsofpaper

dodgegirl said:


> sheetsofpaper said:
> 
> 
> I had no idea maternity leave varied so much..but I guess I also hadn't taken into consideration that there were women from all different countries on here.
> 
> My job pays 3 months at your normal salary. You can take an additional 3 months unpaid if you want.
> 
> where are you from? the states ? you dont have it in your avatar.
> 
> 
> I have vacation & sick leave accumulated...and as of now I can take 3 1/2 months all paid. Then FOB has 3 months accumulated too, but we don't think he will take it all at once. Think he will take at least 2 weeks off when baby arrives.... :baby:Click to expand...


I am! Texas to be exact (unfortunately). I didn't count the 3 weeks vacation I'd also be able to take but I'm thinking I'll want to use that sometime after I go back to work so that I don't end up working the rest of the year with no break. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck dodgegirl! I'll be checking this thread today for your news and have my fingers crossed for you! :dust:

As for work, ideally I'd like to stay at home if possible. My hubby earns a lot more money than I do, so if we find we are able to survive on just his salary, we'll do that. If not, I'll get something part time.
I can't imagine having a whole year off work, it seems such a strange feeling! A nice one though! A year spending time with our little baby :cloud9: Goodness, I'm broody!

Hope all the other ladies on the thread are well, hugs to everyone and here's hoping for lots of BFP's in the upcoming weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## topsy

Hi girlys,

Sorry I have been really rubbish at up dating, on this thread, this wedding has taken over my life! Grrrr! roll on Sunday when I can sleep for a week :) LOL! My last day of work as a miss today :)

My boobs are so sore, just hope AF doesn't come before sat :) but so excited this will be my last one before we ttc :) I am not 100% sure on the whole ovulation thing, i am trying to get grips with it! But we go on honeymoon end of 1st week of June and think I my ovulate when we re away :)

If I can I will take a year, I think money will be tight, but worth it :) I will then go back to work 2 days my mum will have LO one day and LO will go to a childminder part of the other day. If I am still in the same job as I am now. I think I will get 6 weeks at 90% pay and then, about £120 ish a week up until the last 3 months which I believe are unpaid. I think my OH gets 2 weeks of "paternity pay" which is about the £120 ish mark and csn be off around the 1st 2 weeks LO is born.


Ohh good luck dodgegirl for when you test. xxxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

topsy said:


> Hi girlys,
> 
> Sorry I have been really rubbish at up dating, on this thread, this wedding has taken over my life! Grrrr! roll on Sunday when I can sleep for a week :) LOL! My last day of work as a miss today :)
> 
> My boobs are so sore, just hope AF doesn't come before sat :) but so excited this will be my last one before we ttc :) I am not 100% sure on the whole ovulation thing, i am trying to get grips with it! But we go on honeymoon end of 1st week of June and think I my ovulate when we re away :)
> 
> If I can I will take a year, I think money will be tight, but worth it :) I will then go back to work 2 days my mum will have LO one day and LO will go to a childminder part of the other day. If I am still in the same job as I am now. I think I will get 6 weeks at 90% pay and then, about £120 ish a week up until the last 3 months which I believe are unpaid. I think my OH gets 2 weeks of "paternity pay" which is about the £120 ish mark and csn be off around the 1st 2 weeks LO is born.
> 
> 
> Ohh good luck dodgegirl for when you test. xxxx

Your maternity leave is practically the same as mine then, i'm just not botehring with the unpaid part. I think in England and Wales for those few months at about £120 they can pay you from that anywhere up to 90% of your wage. But obviously they all go for the bottom line to save themselves money :growlmad: xx


----------



## topsy

^^ Yep, think you are right Hun, they don't want to give anything away! I saw you work in a nursery, I used to for 10 years, but am now a nanny, and love it :) I think its great you can take your LO to work with you though :) have a good day xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies can I join please? Got my implant taken out a few days ago, so June will be our first month of properly trying. I'm 26, DH is 25, we've been married for nearly a year and I've finally agreed we can start trying - he was all for a honeymoon baby! 

I'm in the UK, as things stand I think we'll only be taking 9 months of maternity leave, although we might be able to do 9 months maternity 3 months paternity. I earn about 1/3 more than DH, but he is applying for other jobs so with a bit of luck he'll be earning a bit more by the time we get two blue lines and we'll be able to take the full year. I have to admit money worries were my main reason for wanting to wait. I'd have loved some savings behind us but 9 months is a long time and hopefully we'll build some up while a bump grows. 

Mazzy - I met my hubby on WoW too! Complete geek thing to do really. Odd thing is since we met in person we both hardly played anymore, and 3 years after we first met in person we'd stopped totally - we realised the lure was really a way to talk to one another (we were in different countries), and now we're married that's not needed so much!


----------



## singers_love

Well ladies, sorry I didnt message yeaterday I just didnt really feel in the mood! :blush:

The seller Accepted our offer, so we have the go ahead! I cant describe how happy we are!:happydance: :yipee: It would be just perfect to then find out in june that we are expecting and it would complete the family dream! new house, new Baby! 

CD8 today, so as we are doing SMEP (and I have a 25 day cycle) we are starting tonight, though I dnot know if we will be able to manage after Trampoling! :yipee: (me on the trampoline!) feeling knackered already. 

Temp went up a bit today, which seems weird, but I will stick with the charting, can anyone tell me how to add my chart to my sig? I thought I worked it out but that just allowed people to log in as me, which is the point. 

Doge girl its so exciting 
Hopefully everyone will have good luck like Welsh mum as it would be niuce to move the group to 1ST tri! we can all be bump buddies then to! 

Wedding wise dont let it get to you - always breathe! (cant remember who said their wedding was taking over there life! ) 

I finish my current job in June, so am hoping to get another starting in Sept, problem being if we are PG then im not sure what the protocal is about maternity, and telling the company. Otherwise I will be a SAHM as my OH's pay will be fine, perhaps I will try to make something that I can sell, to make a bit of money on the side, or start teaching singing again. Which I can definately do whilst Pg.

Other than that ladies, everything is going ok, May have to take one of my dogs to the vet this even as she might have Kennel cough (though dont know where she got it) only problem being if she does have it, my other two have to have the vaccine (and its not nice) as well as the dog of the person we are currently living with, and the other dogs on the marina that we meet( currently living on a boat) :shipw:

Have a lovely day ladies, 

DODGE Let us know as soon as you do!

p.s I have just scrolled down on the smile list I didnt realise it was so big! love the smile playing the violin!! :-({|=

PPS Clio is the dog in the middle of the three in my avatar


----------



## Mazzy17

Dinah93 said:


> Mazzy - I met my hubby on WoW too! Complete geek thing to do really. Odd thing is since we met in person we both hardly played anymore, and 3 years after we first met in person we'd stopped totally - we realised the lure was really a way to talk to one another (we were in different countries), and now we're married that's not needed so much!

Luckily we were both in the UK. I moved from Norwich to Liverpool to be with him after 6 months and never looked back. Now i just get mocked for having a Norfolk/Scouse accent its very bizarre :haha:


----------



## beccad

I can't remember who asked who I work for, but it's a partially government funded organisation, partly via research grants and suchlike. It's not actually a government department, but it's an organisation that the government has a vested interest in!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Wednesday everyone!

Welcome Maz! You must share pictures of your wedding after you get married. I love themed weddings! 

Welcome, Dinah! 

Wow, dodgegirl! FX&#8217;d for another BFP.

Beccad, I&#8217;ll be going back to work probably after 12 weeks paid maternity leave. I&#8217;m hoping to work out some kind of telework, alternate work schedule, so that I can spend more time with my baby. After that we might have to put our child in daycare. The one sponsored by my employer is $350 a week. Yikes!!! I would love to be a SAHM, but that will only happen if we win the lottery.

Singers, I am so happy for you! I wish DH and I were moving to a different house. You must be so excited.


----------



## pink23

Hi girls :wave:
Hope your all well. Spoken to oh and aslong as the clinic on friday says its ok to ttc im coming off the pill saturday. Im on the mini pill so who knows when af will show up but fx'd it doesnt and i get a bfp.
Think oh really wants me to pregnant now and its getting exciting. xx
Congrats singerslove xx


----------



## dodgegirl

well girls, I tested this morning, and :bfn:

but, to stay positive and hopeful, it is a bit early to test, so I really won't be convinced until AF shows.... this test is supposed to show 4 days before AF is scheduled to arrive. It's just that I'm having so many symptoms and I've been bloated for 4 days now, with cramps for that long too. Normally before AF arrives, I just have those symptoms the day before AF. SOOOO.....I'm still hopeful but definately disappointed.


----------



## simno1

dodgegirl - boo about the BFN :( 

I have no idea what is going on at the company I work for but in the last couple of months about 15 women have annouced their pregnancies, it's crazy and I'm hoping there is something in the water and it catches up to me soon :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry dodgegirl, but it is still early days! Fingers will remain crossed!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry Dodge! Your not out til you see AF!!

Congrats Singer on them accepting the house offer! Great things ahead for you!! There is a sharing button near the top of the FF website - then click on Get Code.

I feel like a hot mess today. Had a bit too much fun last night with friends for hubby b-day!! GOt home late and sleep really bad and had bad dreams too! Can't wait to get home and rest some. It is much needed!

OMG. Ticker getting sooo close to being under a month!! Yippee!!

Welcome Dinah & Sheets of paper!


----------



## beccad

How many DPO are you dodge? It doesn't feel like it's been very long since you did the insemination? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just a bit too early for a BFP to show up. :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Dinah and Sheets of Paper!

Only a couple weeks to go everybody! 

Dodgegirl - BFN.. that's a shame.. but who knows what can happen. :thumbup: good luck.


----------



## dodgegirl

beccad said:


> How many DPO are you dodge? It doesn't feel like it's been very long since you did the insemination? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's just a bit too early for a BFP to show up. :hugs:


yeah it is a bit early...i'm 11 DPO, but thought since I was having so many symptoms I would test early....and i was getting really impatient !
So there's still hope but it is the first month of trying afterall.... I need to learn patience !!! :coffee:


----------



## Jess137

Welcome newbies! I hope you like it here!

Paula, we all have our fingers and toes crossed for you! I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome Dinah! :wave:

Dodge sorry about the :bfn: but hopefully like you said, too early to tell.

Great news singers about your place. It'll be wonderful for you.

Exciting news from me today - they laid the slab for our home!! :happydance: hopefully if the weather stays good they will put up the frame next week, followed by the roof the week after. It's very very exciting to see stuff happening.

I'm back in the office today and tomorrow, bored as!! Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## pink23

ooh poppiebug i bet your excited now x
Im having a lazy today yey only got to pop to the shops then me and caleb are staying in.
1 more day and i will find out im ok to ttc xx


----------



## singers_love

Hello, 

Well I think the Trampolining instructor was in a bad mood yesterday as we did loads and loads of Aerobic trampoling, which is really really hard work! So currently I am knackered. Just waiting to get home to watch a film with a bed picnic! 

Clio is ok, just like normal after I booked the vet she was fine, no coughing! So thats good! 

Dodge Girl - Your not out yet, I have no patience either, I think its something you have or dont have! 

WoW people, I have recently been shown by another couple who got together over it, and now dont really play it!! 

well ladies thats it really, gave all the identiy stuff to the estate agent yesterday, so hoping the survey goes alright tommorrow. I hate having to wait for other people to do things! Im hoping we will be moved in by the 1st of July as that is when OH's job starts properly. But will have to see how it progresses, so far everything is moving very very fast! Yippee!! 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## beccad

Good luck with the survey singers! We bought a house recently and it's all quite stressful.


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Friday everyone!! 

Looking forward to a weekend of really not doing much at all. We've had so many busy weekends lately it'll be nice to have a sleep in and relax. We'll head out to our block of course, not that much will happen until next week when the framing starts. 

I'm just in the office today, not doing too much as usual which can be quite boring. 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good Friday and a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Friday ladies! Have a good weekend.

Only 1 more weekend left in May now, yippee!


----------



## simno1

Happy Friday everyone :)! 

Am home alone this weekend as OH is on a stag do but he has said that one he is home on Monday we'll start doing the deed :) YAY! I know nothing will happen next week as AF is due next Saturday but it's nice to think it could potentially be my last (or one of my last) periods for a while.


----------



## singers_love

Well ladies, 
we are currently trying to follow the SMEP plan, so I have posted this on that board as well, but thought that you ladies are going to give me a good opinion so what do you think ? 

due to being tired on CD8 yesterday CD9
what do you reckon ladies, should we today CD10 so we can CD12, CD14

or

Should we continue as we are CD11, CD13?

My worry is that everything I have read says you should make sure you hit CD12 because of OV, so I wouldnt want to miss it, because we were tired!

What do you reckon?

Should I today??

Thank you ladies!

p.s Survey today so will fine hopefully fine out everything is ok!


----------



## Mazzy17

Where am i able to get the JuneBugs sig from?

Oh and I got OH a couple of presents just coz i love him (and to sweeten him up for :sex: :haha:)


----------



## snowflakes120

Singers - Since you had a 2nd smallish dip in a row in temp today and it is the lowest temp you have had all month - I def would be BD'ing today!! 

Mazzy - The link is in one of older posts. I believe I just right clicked on the pic and got the properties and put in that way... How sweet of you to get him presents - I kinda did the same for his b-day; I spoiled him a bit more than usual! 

Girls - I am getting so excited! Bursting with happiness although I am exhausted. This week at work is kicking my butt. Another 60+ hr work week and another to follow next week too. There isn't a week that goes by that I work less than 53 hrs or so. I am starting to worry that all this work and stress may make it harder for me to conceive..... Can't wait til September when all my hours will be cut back and I should be able to work a steady 40 hr a week job. Anyone else work a ton of hours or afraid that stress may prevent them from conceiving quickly??

Kinda bummed - we were going to have a yard sale tomorrow but since I have been so busy I haven't had time to price things out and make signs so we are putting it off til next weekend. We have some big ticket items to sell so we are hoping to bring in some good money. This will also help get rid some things in one of the the spare rooms that we plan to turn into a nursery.

Hope y'all have a grand weekend!! We just have some plans with friends to hang out - not really much of anything - which is just the way I like it!!


----------



## dodgegirl

well..... :witch: showed her ugly face this morning. oh well, it would've been way too easy to get BFP on the 1st try anyway ! haha 

happy friday everyone!! will check in later, gotta get ready for work !


----------



## singers_love

Snowflake - Thank you for your advice, I will indeed be forcing myself on my OH! Also I read somewhere (have read to many books to name which exact one Sorry) That stress to cause issues conceving is things like someone dying or moving house, or losing your job. I think that if you are used to working thoses hours it will not count, so all systems go! 
The fact your having the sale next weekend, means you can relax with your pals this weekend, make some mocktails, and relax!

Im hopefully going to buy some fabric this weekend, as I have started making patchwork quilts (well one so far) I really enjoy it, so I want to make another one!

I thats the oldest dog (shadie) on the one I made! 

I would love to make baby ones to, but will have to wait and see! Have a lovely weekend ladies, 
just started to paint my nails at work - I have decided its the perfect time! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







224740_10150171764671922_507871921_7428345_6151471_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mazzy17

Well the presents have worked :thumbup::happydance:. Just a shame he is VERY windy today and when he is windy there is no way im getting anywhere near there


----------



## Mrs Mel

snowflakes120 said:


> Singers - Since you had a 2nd smallish dip in a row in temp today and it is the lowest temp you have had all month - I def would be BD'ing today!!
> 
> Mazzy - The link is in one of older posts. I believe I just right clicked on the pic and got the properties and put in that way... How sweet of you to get him presents - I kinda did the same for his b-day; I spoiled him a bit more than usual!
> 
> Girls - I am getting so excited! Bursting with happiness although I am exhausted. This week at work is kicking my butt. Another 60+ hr work week and another to follow next week too. There isn't a week that goes by that I work less than 53 hrs or so. I am starting to worry that all this work and stress may make it harder for me to conceive..... Can't wait til September when all my hours will be cut back and I should be able to work a steady 40 hr a week job. Anyone else work a ton of hours or afraid that stress may prevent them from conceiving quickly??
> 
> Kinda bummed - we were going to have a yard sale tomorrow but since I have been so busy I haven't had time to price things out and make signs so we are putting it off til next weekend. We have some big ticket items to sell so we are hoping to bring in some good money. This will also help get rid some things in one of the the spare rooms that we plan to turn into a nursery.
> 
> Hope y'all have a grand weekend!! We just have some plans with friends to hang out - not really much of anything - which is just the way I like it!!

My job can be really stressful sometimes and I do worry about that and TTC, however I have noticed very recently that I don't seem to get as stressed out as I used to, I'm not sure if it's my bodies way of getting ready for making babies, or if it's just the sunnier weather! But I can sympathise with the hard job and long hours :hugs:

Sorry the horrible witch showed up dodgegirl, hopefully this will be her last visit for a while!


----------



## pink23

HI girls hope your all well.
Been to clinic today and have to wait 2 moths so should be able to ttc then, need to get my eyes orted might need laser surgery before getting pregnant which I would prefer then it wont get it worse. I am gutted but my health is first because its a mjor link to a healthy baby. I hope you dont mind me still tagging along xx


----------



## Jess137

Sorry Paula, I bet next month will be your month!

Of course you can Pink! Everyone is TTC at different times anyway. 

I'll come back later today and catch up some more!


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry about the :witch: Dodge. Bring on next month!

Lolz Mazzy about wind! I wouldnt go there either! :haha:

Pink, of course you can stay on here. I'm not TTC til the end of June and there's others also starting later or already started. I also plan on hanging around here once I am expecting. I hardly venture into other parts of the forum anyway.

Snowflakes - i am a little concerned about work, while my job isnt that stressful I do travel a bit and I just hope we dont miss out on BD when I Ov because I am away from work. I am desperately hoping we can catch eggie first go when we are in NYC but still trying not to get too worked up about that either.

Well it is Saturday morning here and I have just had a nice sleep in. Having a coffee before heading out to where they are building our home to check it out. No more work would have been done since the slab went down on Thursday but it is a little ritual for us to go out there each weekend now.

Have a great day eveyone!


----------



## beccad

Dodge, really sorry to hear that AF showed up :hug:


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i still can't figure out how to get the Junebugs image in my sig :S

Also i'm on here (after coming back) but i'm not taking my coil out until mid June and then NTNP until August.

I watched knocked Up last night and its such a funny film :) Did make me broody though lol xx


----------



## beccad

If you right click on the picture then save it to you computer, the upload it to www.tinypic.com, you should then be able to attach it.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou ..i've managed it now :D 

I can't believe how fast this year is flying by!!! :O :O 

Its the last week of May next week.....how?? just how??

I don't know where its gone?? It'll be June and gone soon and then the wedding and then by that time i'll have a growing baby bump (hopefully) and then my birthday then Christmas and Its just all wizzing past lol xx


----------



## beccad

I can't believe how fast this year is going either! It's nearly halfway gone already!


----------



## pink23

Well im day 1 without the pill roll on af , lets hope its not to long x


----------



## Jess137

Yay Pink! How exciting!


----------



## swanxxsong

HELLO FRIENDS.

I am back from holiday and HAVE NOT OVULATED STILL. I'm on CD...20? I'm far too lazy to look right now at my tracker on my phone, and haven't updated my chart on TCOYF yet. but omg frustrating! LOL. I know almost everyone said traveling will delay ovulation more than likely, PLUS I was seasick for a day and a half on the way down there so unnecessary stress on my body. But seriously, UGH. I am more-than-ready to ovulate now, kthx. I ran out of ov tests on the cruise, so I need to run to the store and buy more. >.< And well, I need to do a TON of other things too. I'll try to catch up ASAP - hope all of you are well! xoxo


----------



## Jess137

Welcome back! Did you have a great time (besides the seasickness!)???


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey welcome back :) hope you had a fab time!! Sorry you haven't ovulated yet but hopefully you'll get back to routine and relax from the traveling and sea sickness and you'll get back on track :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

we did have a lovely time, thank you! it was amazing. :D i just took facebook by storm with uploading photos (we took over 700 originally). I'd love to go back someday, but not anytime soon with us trying to conceive. LOL. 

ugh. i just did my chart on tcoyf finally and yeah, the pattern's so wonky. hoping it falls together soon, though. >.<


----------



## Mrs Mel

Welcome back, glad you had a fantastic trip!

Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate, I'm sure now you're back home it'll happen really soon for you.


----------



## Dinah93

Hi everyone. Been gone a few days as I had a course to go on, when the pg tests arrived from ebay I got a bit over eager and tried one - even though it was only 7DPO - unsuprisingly it was negative but I think it was too early to test anyway. I've never peed on a stick before but some ladies on here seem to be hooked, so I wanted to see what the fuss was about!


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome back Swan. Glad you had a good time, minus the seasickness and lack of ovulating. It'll happen soon enough.

Dinah, don't worry I'd never peed on a stick until a couple of months ago after going off my BCP and my period was late, just wanted to make sure I wasn't (secretly hoped I was). Not looking forward to wanting to test every second of the day later on, but cant wait to see the two little lines on there. 

Today we purchased our bathroom fittings (towel rails etc) for our new home. We bought them off ebay so hoping they are really good. I really like them. Who would have thought you could get so excited about buying bathroom fittings! :haha:

Sunday night here, don't wanna go to work tomorrow but this week I'm fairly busy including a trip interstate so that will be good. Next Sunday I'm flying to Perth (4.5 hours) for a conference so that will be another fast week and we'll be getting ever so much closer to TTC date.

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## beccad

Poppiebug said:


> Today we purchased our bathroom fittings (towel rails etc) for our new home. We bought them off ebay so hoping they are really good. I really like them. Who would have thought you could get so excited about buying bathroom fittings! :haha:

I'm like that now - DH and I have serious conversations about the merits of different types of paintbrushes, door handles for kitchen cupboards, flooring etc. etc. :dohh: Shocking! It's nice, though, choosing stuff for your home.

Swann, welcome back! Glad you had a great time, although crappy news about the seasickness and lack of ovulation! Hopefully it'll settle down once you get back into a more normal routine.


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls!!!

Just brought my wedding veil and tiara! God Bless Ebay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi Girls!!!
> 
> Just brought my wedding veil and tiara! God Bless Ebay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just noticed your ticker...your getting married 2 days after me :D xx


----------



## lu-is

Happy Sunday Everyone!
It is a long weekend here so I get to sleep in for one more day tomorrow. yay!

Welcome back from your holiday Swansong! I hope your body stops driving you bonkers and you ovulate soon.

Dodge - sorry that the :witch: got you. Fx'd for next month

I think it's fun that our little group has a combination of people currently TTC, people WTT, and some who've already gotten that wonderful BFP. 
This is my favorite thread to hang around in on the BNB.


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone. work is done for another weekend and i quite enjoyed it tbh. I've just got to remember to check my blood sugars now about times a day. I know I can do it. Im on day 3 off the pill so just got to wait now then mark it on the calendar lol x
Hope evryones had a good weekend xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Finally catching up. I read every single page since I was gone. That took what seems like FOREVER but it was so worth it to catch up on all your lovely lives. In... order, ish? :

Mum, I love your dress. Beautiful!

I love seeing photos of everyone too, you're all so lovely. <3 

Sorry your :witch: came becca & dodge. D: 

Congrats singers on passing your dissertation!

HOLY CRAP WELSH MUM CONGRATS! I just started cheering for you! I think my hubby thinks I've lost every marble in my head! ;) <3 But omg, our first June Bug baby!!! YAY.

Welcome to all our new members. :D Looking forward to watching more baby bugs become conceived! 

I love WoW. <3 I miss playing but the $$ and my lack of time made it incapable to work into budget. Lameballs. :(

For working, I plan on (hope to) be a SAHM. Maybe work from home if I can, but with the $$ of day care here, my job would barely cover the costs. Which only sucks because I'm the one with insurance here. ._. We didn't quite figure that one out yet. But I'll stay with my job until the baby is born, my boss said she'd work with me to get it sorted accordingly. I've considered returning to them part time but it's unlikely. We're just praying hard. 

Wet CM yesterday and the day before. Fingers crossed as we keep BDing nonstop.

Thanks for the warm welcome on my return - I love you all dearly. xo

Finally, a few photos - since everyone else was sharing theirs. I'm just delayed. ;) they're all from the cruise. :D 

<3 Hope everyone enjoys the last lingering moments of their weekend && has a good Monday as well!
 



Attached Files:







Cruise 2011 545.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 11









Cruise 2011 017.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11









Cruise 2011 009.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jess137

Wow you look great! I love that dress!


----------



## Jess137

DH just got mad because I wouldn't let him take my car to pick up his brother and sister. Because his car smells like cigarettes. Um, they know that he smokes. He doesn't believe me. Whatever. If he chooses to smoke, then it isn't my problem if he wants to hide it from other people. Hell, he hid it from me for years.

Sorry for the rant girls. Didn't want to start a new thread just for that. Ignore me!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw thanks Jess! <3 

And that sucks. men, I tell you what. -_- LOL.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Playing catch up. I am happy to announce that I am officially less than 1 month away!! So happy!! 

Swan - welcome back- hope you OV soon!! Cute pic's. Looks like y'all had fun!

Sorry Dodge about AF!! 

Singers - cute pup and super cute blanket. It's shabby chic - that is my fav look!! I just redid a guest bedroom in a shabby chic feel!!

Pink - You better stick around!

Poppie - hooray for the house and getting bathroom stuff! I loved decorating our house when we 1st moved! It was so much fun!

Jess - sorry for hubby being poopy! Mine hid smoking from me for awhile too. But he has now been smoke free for a little bit over a year. It just is so expensive! 

Mazzy - Hooray for ebay! I get my hubby's textbooks on the cheap form ebay! It is a god send!

The witch comes for me soon.... I can feel it, my PMS is outta control!! Had a few stupid disagreements with the hubby today. And my temp fell pretty good this AM. Just means another month closer I suppose.

Had a pretty good weekend. Went out with a bunch of friends on Friday night for a friends b-day. Planted some herbs for the garden to get started and cleaned the house a bunch.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies! Just catching up.
Dodgegirl, sorry AF showed up. Theres always next month!

Swannxxsong, Welcome back! Glad you had a great trip. Your pictures look great!

Dinah, LOL, I always wondered what the deal was with POAS, too. Hopefully this time next month Ill know.

Mazzy, congrats! You must be excited! I remember how excited I was getting when I started getting everything.

Jess137, I know how you feel. My hubby smokes, but not in the house or cars. He seems ashamed of it, but he doesnt try to quit!

Snowflakes and Poppie, hello! :hi:

AFM, Hubby and I started the process of trying to sell my home. Weve got some work to do and we also need to find an agent. Hopefully it sells quickly. Only 8 more BCPs left!!


----------



## simno1

Good Morning ladies, 

Boo to Monday mornings! 

Just need a little bit of advice from you all. 

I&#8217;m going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. I&#8217;m on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know it&#8217;ll be too early to even know if we&#8217;re pregnant but I just don&#8217;t want to jeopardise anything. What I&#8217;m basically asking is do you think I should or shouldn&#8217;t drink?! I&#8217;m so confused about what to do?!?!?!? 

Thanks

S 

P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, alot has happened over the weekend

(though I cant remeber who said) I love this thread too! The fact everyone is at different stages is great! It makes it so much more intresting! 

Welcome back Swan, glad you had a lovely time, even if you didnt OV.
Im awaitng the OV now in fact, no + OPK but everything else is my head is saying DO IT, DO IT! so might :sex: tonight anyway, though not sure whether Im wasting :spermy: the or not, or whether it will still be good enough! 

Going to do another quilt in the next cuople of weeks, I really enjoyed it last, time, this time however Im going to try more complicated blocks, going to look at the fabric tonight! 

House buying is rolling along nicely, cant wait to actually get in there! 

well FX for this month for everyone, trying already! 

What do you ladies think, shall I keep :sex: or shall I wait a day then do it! My Chart is so complicated! 

Ah well hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## dodgegirl

simno1 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Boo to Monday mornings!
> 
> Just need a little bit of advice from you all.
> 
> Im going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. Im on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know itll be too early to even know if were pregnant but I just dont want to jeopardise anything. What Im basically asking is do you think I should or shouldnt drink?! Im so confused about what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S
> 
> P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!

what does it mean "on a hen" if you are in your 2ww, I don't think you should drink. :) always err on the side of no if you are questioning whether to do it or not.

congrats on TTC YAY !!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## simno1

dodgegirl said:


> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Boo to Monday mornings!
> 
> Just need a little bit of advice from you all.
> 
> Im going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. Im on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know itll be too early to even know if were pregnant but I just dont want to jeopardise anything. What Im basically asking is do you think I should or shouldnt drink?! Im so confused about what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S
> 
> P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!
> 
> what does it mean "on a hen" if you are in your 2ww, I don't think you should drink. :) always err on the side of no if you are questioning whether to do it or not.
> 
> congrats on TTC YAY !!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's like a Bachelorette party?! A weekend of partying to celebrate my friend getting married. :)


----------



## Jess137

Just wanted to ask for everyone's thoughts and prayers for the people who live in Joplin Missouri. A tornado hit the town yesterday evening, at least 89 people are dead. The St. John's hospital in Joplin (part of the system I work for) was severely damaged. All the patients have been evacuated to other St. John's hospitals. They don't know yet how many patients were injured due to the tornado. 

Sorry to be OT. Thanks everyone.


----------



## swanxxsong

Such sad news about the tornados and those affected. My heart aches for them. 

RE: BD on a strange cycle (singers) - I'd say do the BD all night long! ;) Okay, maybe not that much but I would be. I _think_ I ovulated this weekend finally (waiting on the next 2-3 days' temps to be certain) so we've been getting as much :sex: as we can while we're in uncertain waters as to when I'm ovulating this cycle. I'm ready for vacation confusion for my body to end! LOL.

I've heard drink until you see pink - but since I believe I'm in my 2WW now, I'm holding off on any alcohol. But it's all personal preference. You can always call your doc and see what they suggest. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

simno1 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Boo to Monday mornings!
> 
> Just need a little bit of advice from you all.
> 
> Im going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. Im on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know itll be too early to even know if were pregnant but I just dont want to jeopardise anything. What Im basically asking is do you think I should or shouldnt drink?! Im so confused about what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S
> 
> P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!


Hey i am on a hen weekend the weekend of the 18th June as well :D what are you doing? xx


----------



## simno1

wanaBmummy said:


> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Boo to Monday mornings!
> 
> Just need a little bit of advice from you all.
> 
> Im going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. Im on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know itll be too early to even know if were pregnant but I just dont want to jeopardise anything. What Im basically asking is do you think I should or shouldnt drink?! Im so confused about what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S
> 
> P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Hey i am on a hen weekend the weekend of the 18th June as well :D what are you doing? xxClick to expand...

I'm going to Butlins - how about you?

Are you going to be drinking? I think I will drink but not to the excess I would normally :) 

X


----------



## wanaBmummy

simno1 said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> Boo to Monday mornings!
> 
> Just need a little bit of advice from you all.
> 
> Im going to be ovulating on, or around, 11th June depending on when AF starts this week. Im on a hen weekend the following week and wondering whether or not I should drink?! I know itll be too early to even know if were pregnant but I just dont want to jeopardise anything. What Im basically asking is do you think I should or shouldnt drink?! Im so confused about what to do?!?!?!?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S
> 
> P.S hubby and I started trying as of yesterday YAY!!!
> 
> 
> Hey i am on a hen weekend the weekend of the 18th June as well :D what are you doing? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to Butlins - how about you?
> 
> Are you going to be drinking? I think I will drink but not to the excess I would normally :)
> 
> XClick to expand...

Oh cool. Were off to Swansea for a bike ride to the ebach in the day and then a night out....she's got a toddlers and tiaras theme :/ lol 

Well its a bit different for me because i'm not getting my coil taken out until after that weekend so it doesn't really matter. But i'm not a big drinker anyway if i wasn't. 

We will be actively trying when our wedding day comes round and i'll be having a drink then. I think as long you will possibly be in the very early stages and you don't go over the top it'll be ok :) Obviously i think if you knowingly drink a ton when your full on pregnant you an idiot (not you btw just women in general :D lol) 

xx


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Monday everyone,

Simno, I personally would not drink during 2WW.

Jess, I will be praying for Joplin. Sorry to hear about the devastation.


----------



## wanaBmummy

well ive just spent about half an hour looking round for funky nappy wraps lol and there are some lovely ones :) I pop'd into natural parenting section on here which set me off lol :D

Anyone else on here going to be using cloth nappies or are considering it?? 

xx


----------



## pink23

I definately will be trying it again. I bought some cheapy ones of ebay and they are fab . They are quite popular by a seller 97k i think great value especially for starting off xx
I love it when caleb is in his, he has a big bum lol xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

well my mum used them with me and always raved about them and i work in a nursery that uses them and i think they're fab :D and you can get some great wraps with patterns and that :D xx


----------



## pink23

Yes they are cute. Im secretly hoping for a girl because they are adorable xx


----------



## Jess137

I'm going to be cloth diapering. I've bought a couple. Also my SIL cloth diapers and says she will give or sell me some of hers. I am also planning an attempt to make my own. If that fails, I'm going to buy some pre cut diaper kits that you sew yourself.

I've bought some flannel wipes also, I'm not going to use disposable wipes either.


----------



## wanaBmummy

There are some really great boy ones as well though.

Oh cool. I couldn't do flannel wipes, thats just one step to far for me tbh lol just because of some of the nappies i've seen and done at nursery i wouldn't have wanted to clean those bums with flannels!! :wacko: xx


----------



## lu-is

I'll be using disposable diapers. I think for my lifestyle it'll just be easier. If we are still renting when LO comes around we might not have a washing machine of our own and that would really make washing nappies very inconvenient.

If we had a decent cloth diaper service in town I might be more inclined to try.


I was doing so well but now I'm broody today. :( A couple I know who got married about 4 months after us just announced they are expecting. I wish it was us.


----------



## swanxxsong

pink23 said:


> I definately will be trying it again. I bought some cheapy ones of ebay and they are fab . They are quite popular by a seller 97k i think great value especially for starting off xx
> I love it when caleb is in his, he has a big bum lol xx

Which do you use, if you don't mind me asking? 

I want to cloth diaper, even though hubby is a bit skeptical. And all sets of grandparents aren't keen on it, because they don't want to have to deal. So I want to use mainly cloth but I know that no matter WHAT I tell people, they'll get me dang diapers as gifts... so I'll use those for when the grandparents take the LO. ;) 

I'll accept any and all insight on cloth diapering, especially from those who have experience. I've read a lot but first-hand is always wonderful.


----------



## Jess137

You could try getting some AIO's. That would make it easy for the grandparents. They could even use disposable wipes. All they would have to do is put the dirty diapers in the wet bag for you to take home and wash!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, love the loads of chat that's going on. 

Today is my 1 month mark until we head overseas which means it's 1 month until TTC!! :happydance: 

My work it getting busier this week and next. Can't remember if I've said this or not - Thursday / Friday I'm heading to Brisbane to train up a new person that we've employed, then I'm heading over to Perth for a conference next week. It's great to be getting out of the office but I miss my hubby when I'm away. Hopefully I'll still have time to pop in and see what's happening, especially next week when you all start TTC!!

As far as nappies / diapers go - we're going to use disposable ones. Because I plan on doing the Family Day Care it'll just be so much easier than having to wash loads of nappies. Also, hubby probably won't be impressed if we have poopy nappies to wash!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Another day gone. 

Poppie - I LOVE seinfeld. It is my most fav show in the entire world. Sooooo jealous you are going on the tour when you are in NY!!

lu-is - You only have 8 days!! So close! I know the feeling about wanting it to be you all too well these days!! 

Once I am in the 2ww - I don't plan on drinking at all. Which I am afraid my friends might start to notice that I'm not drinking and question me about it. Oh well. I guess I will conveniently always be the DD at those times. ;) So jealous of y'all already in your 2ww's!! I feel like I have forever to go!!

I don't plan on cloth diapering. I just will use disposable. I really don't have a reason other than it kinda grosses me out. I am such a wuss!

We decided we are going to go away this upcoming weekend for the holiday on Monday. We're gonna go and visit some friends in GA. It will be nice to spend some time with them - We haven't gone down to visit for awhile. I feel like a bad friend. She is my only friend that knows of our TTC - she is starting in August but has PCOS so I think it will take her awhile.


----------



## wanaBmummy

swanxxsong said:


> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> I definately will be trying it again. I bought some cheapy ones of ebay and they are fab . They are quite popular by a seller 97k i think great value especially for starting off xx
> I love it when caleb is in his, he has a big bum lol xx
> 
> Which do you use, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I want to cloth diaper, even though hubby is a bit skeptical. And all sets of grandparents aren't keen on it, because they don't want to have to deal. So I want to use mainly cloth but I know that no matter WHAT I tell people, they'll get me dang diapers as gifts... so I'll use those for when the grandparents take the LO. ;)
> 
> I'll accept any and all insight on cloth diapering, especially from those who have experience. I've read a lot but first-hand is always wonderful.Click to expand...

I've had search about through lots of different websites but for me i've found www.littlelamb.co.uk are fab. I will be diving straight in adn getting the birtht to potty bamboo kit and they just getting cute adn funky wraps of amazon or ebay because there are loads. After using the pre folds in work for years and testing out the all in ones that some of our children have at home and come in with, i deffinatly prefer the idea of a shapped nappy with seperate outter wrap :D There's alot of choice and its just about deciding whats right for you.

Anyways i'm off to work. speak to you all later xx


----------



## pink23

HI swan heres a few links. This one I have just seen but simular to ones I bought. And from uk so shorter delivery time. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-Reusable-R..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item4aa9bf3776.
This is the 97k one. I use them and aslong as I changed them regular they we were fine https://stores.ebay.co.uk/97k-Gallery/_i.html?_nkw=reusable+nappies&_trksid=p3286.c0.m57
I Think I might try the bumgenius flip they are supposed to be good to because you just change the insert and your ready to go again.
Hope everyones ok. Got to go to dentist with oh because he doesnt want to goes on his own then just meeting up with my friends later xx


----------



## singers_love

Jess - Hope everything is going ok where you are.

Swan - Yes we have been doing it night and day (almost) My temp went up alot today, so I think hopefully we timed it right! 

I have only had one line (a very faint one) on the OPK sticks today in fact, when I woke up early (5AM) and needed wee so thought I would do the OPK then rather than in the morning (7am) Im wondering whether I drink to much to make my Wee consentrated enough for the little sticks? has this happened to anyone else?

Otherwise Swan and all the other Charting experts what do think of my Chart? 
any advice will be gratefully recieved! 

WannaB - I love cloth nappies, I havent used them yet, but have told everyone that I will be! Grand Parents will have to deal with the Cloth! I cant decide which ones to buy though I keep changing my mind! I found a really good youtube vid of how to dispose of the waste - which made my mind up in the end, as it was really easy! I might actually try making some myslef to, perhaps we should try to find a making Cloth nappy thread there is bound to be one!

Mortgage is being held up because they wont go ahead until we have the deposit in our account! Which I think is a bit cheeky but there you are, so we have cashed in our shaving and hopiefully it shoudl be with us in 8 days! Im just hoping that everything goes quickly after that!!! 

Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday.


----------



## Dinah93

Another one for cloth nappies here. Although I do intend to look a little more into it, a hot wash uses a lot of energy, so I want to feel secure that the green credentials stack up as for me thats the biggest reason to do it. 

I asked my doc about the drinking during 2WW thing, and her answer was that that early on its such a tiny bundle of cells that the placenta hasn't formed, I could do heroin and it would have no effect on the babies development although she advised against taking up hard drugs as it would increase the risk of miscarriage. She said the stress I would have by changing my lifestyle before conceiving was more likely to cause a chemical than a couple of drinks, and the important thing for conception was to relax, get your 5 a day, and just enjoy life. She also said I'd drive myself and my hubby demented it from the minute we stopped using contraception every decision I made took into consideration a baby which may or may not exist, and I had to just be patient and accept that actually there is very little I can do to influence conception so long as we DTD every few days. Fair play to those who quit drinking straight away, but I'm going to take her advice and go for the route of least resistance as I am a bit prone to stress. The lady has 4 kids as well as the doctorate (all typical healthy, high achievers as you expect from a doc!) so I'm going to trust her opinion above my own fears because lets face it, I'm new to all this! 

I'm trying to tott up how many are on here testing in the same few days, wonder how many BFPs we'll get? My guess is 3.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm hardly an expert *singers*, but your chart looks good to me. I see a clear thermal shift, and in another 2 days or so, FF will indicate that, I believe. :) Looks like you nailed BD on the good days!

Thanks for the cloth diaper information ladies! I need to do a lot more research, but thankfully I have time. ;)

I am 'officially' 3 DPO now - thank you FF. TCOYF is still confused over my two oddball high temps this cycle, and even though I manually adjusted my coverline, it's still refusing to acknowledge my nest yet. Thank you, technology. My OBG appointment is tomorrow morning at 10. I'm pumped! Meanwhile, I'm trying to catch up on all my work (on which I'm rather behind due to vacation) and am starting a food journal so I can try and peel off the cruise weight + some extra pounds. Also want to try to be a little more aware of what I eat, and trying to stick better to this guide: https://www.babycenter.com/404_besides-taking-vitamins-what-other-nutrients-do-i-need-befor_2711.bc

Better safe than sorry! 

Also need to print my charts, because I'd like to have them handy to bring to my OBG tomorrow. This is my first time meeting her. I hope we connect as well as my last OBG! 

Good to have asked *Dinah*! Glad your doc was able to clear up questions. I've been jotting down ones to ask mine, about a variety of things. 

I also decided, finally, how to tell the general FB world about when I'm pg.

Firstly, we'll be telling our parents and my sister. Then a few close friends. But after that I want to keep it under wraps until we get more 'in the clear.' Probably 10 weeks, at least? But all the while, I'm going to be keeping a photo journal of my progress and each week, will take a photo of me holding the item of comparison to the size of the baby (lemon, orange, onion, etc). So when we announce, I'll post the 10 week photo (or whatever week we choose), and link to the blog beneath the photo. It'll be a blog unveiling + announcement. So I'm excited!! Now to figure out how to tell OH and the family, when the time comes for such. 

Clearly, I'm a ridiculous preplanner.

Again, I can't say it enough - I'm so glad for this group. You ladies keep me sane. <3 Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday!


----------



## simno1

Dinah93 said:


> Another one for cloth nappies here. Although I do intend to look a little more into it, a hot wash uses a lot of energy, so I want to feel secure that the green credentials stack up as for me thats the biggest reason to do it.
> 
> I asked my doc about the drinking during 2WW thing, and her answer was that that early on its such a tiny bundle of cells that the placenta hasn't formed, I could do heroin and it would have no effect on the babies development although she advised against taking up hard drugs as it would increase the risk of miscarriage. She said the stress I would have by changing my lifestyle before conceiving was more likely to cause a chemical than a couple of drinks, and the important thing for conception was to relax, get your 5 a day, and just enjoy life. She also said I'd drive myself and my hubby demented it from the minute we stopped using contraception every decision I made took into consideration a baby which may or may not exist, and I had to just be patient and accept that actually there is very little I can do to influence conception so long as we DTD every few days. Fair play to those who quit drinking straight away, but I'm going to take her advice and go for the route of least resistance as I am a bit prone to stress. The lady has 4 kids as well as the doctorate (all typical healthy, high achievers as you expect from a doc!) so I'm going to trust her opinion above my own fears because lets face it, I'm new to all this!
> 
> I'm trying to tott up how many are on here testing in the same few days, wonder how many BFPs we'll get? My guess is 3.


That's good to hear about the advice from your doctor! I do think I'm going to have some drinks on the hen weekend in a few weeks and if I find out I'm pregnant afterwards then I'll just make sure I don't drink from that day! I've always said I just want to take this whole experience easy and not let it take over my life. I suppose in a year or two down the line if we're not pregnant than maybe I'll change the way I think or do things.


----------



## CeeDee

I&#8217;m considering cloth diapers as well. They are so adorable. I just don&#8217;t understand why they are so expensive.

Lu-is, 8 more days! 

Dinah, thanks for the advice!

Swanx- I like all your planning, you can tell you are excited about the possibility.


----------



## lu-is

I know I can't believe there's only 8 more days! I stare at my pack of pills and go wow.. only a handful left!
My husband is getting a little scared right now.. I feel bad for him. I ws a litte scared too last week but now I'm feeling all excited again. :) 
I'm also feeling less pressure to get a BFP right away, if we don't get lucky for a couple months that will be okay with me. :thumbup:


----------



## singers_love

Thank Dianah... This sounds like good adivec, so I may enjoy a glass of cider in Frnace! At tleast then It wont be so obvious that anything is different (for In laws sake)

SWAN I love your FB anouncement system its brilliant! Only people addicted to BNB might have a clue what your doing, but it would be so far in the back of their brains they would never gues!! SOOOOO cleaver!


Im looking forward to the Testing days it will be intresting to see what everyone gets!


----------



## swanxxsong

thanks ladies. <3 I am just a _wee_ bit excited. and I'm not even PG yet! lol.


yay for those of you who are on the last sets of pills. so exciting! =D

I cannot believe it's almost *june*! summer is rollin' around the corner, as is TTC for all our summer lovebugs. ;)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello Ladies! Hope you are all well!

I have a handful of pills left too, yikes!

I got asked the old 'When will you be having babies?' question today. I really hate being asked. Firstly, because it's what I want more than anything! And secondly, having read up on TTC, I realise just how delicate the whole process is and I think, now I know what I know about just how hard it can be, I wouldn't ever ask anyone. I can only imagine how awful it would be to be struggling to conceive and to be asked that question, I would just burst into tears!


----------



## pink23

Im 4 days off the pill and just waiting now. Cant wait to be testing. bought some opks just so i can see if and when im ovulating.
Think oh is getting excting and keeps asking to dtd lol not that im complaining. Hurry up af xx


----------



## lu-is

Mrs Mel said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope you are all well!
> 
> I have a handful of pills left too, yikes!
> 
> I got asked the old 'When will you be having babies?' question today. I really hate being asked. Firstly, because it's what I want more than anything! And secondly, having read up on TTC, I realise just how delicate the whole process is and I think, now I know what I know about just how hard it can be, I wouldn't ever ask anyone. I can only imagine how awful it would be to be struggling to conceive and to be asked that question, I would just burst into tears!

I agree, I think it would be so hard to be struggling to TTC and have people ask you when will you be having babies. booo.
I try really hard not to bring that question up to any couples I know incase they have been trying with no success. I don't want to cause them unnecessary stress and tears.


----------



## swanxxsong

I agree, *Mrs Mel* - I think it's a rather insensitive question to ask. Nobody ever knows your financial situation, your health situation, your fertility situation, etc. It's just unfair. ._. Sorry you had to face that one. I hate when people ask me that. 

Yay *Pink *is waiting! So exciting to see so many BCP countdowns! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> Anyone else on here going to be using cloth nappies or are considering it??
> 
> xx

Yes! They look so cute :thumbup: I guess they're expensive to buy at the outset, and there's obviously some cost involved in washing them, but when you look at the cost of disposables they're way cheaper over the two/three years a child is in nappies.



singers_love said:


> Otherwise Swan and all the other Charting experts what do think of my Chart?
> any advice will be gratefully recieved!
> 
> Mortgage is being held up because they wont go ahead until we have the deposit in our account! Which I think is a bit cheeky but there you are, so we have cashed in our shaving and hopiefully it shoudl be with us in 8 days! Im just hoping that everything goes quickly after that!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday.

Temp - keep at it as it looks like you're ovulating!

How annoying about the mortgage. It's such a stressful time, needlessly so sometimes I think.



swanxxsong said:


> I also decided, finally, how to tell the general FB world about when I'm pg.
> 
> Firstly, we'll be telling our parents and my sister. Then a few close friends. But after that I want to keep it under wraps until we get more 'in the clear.' Probably 10 weeks, at least? But all the while, I'm going to be keeping a photo journal of my progress and each week, will take a photo of me holding the item of comparison to the size of the baby (lemon, orange, onion, etc). So when we announce, I'll post the 10 week photo (or whatever week we choose), and link to the blog beneath the photo. It'll be a blog unveiling + announcement. So I'm excited!! Now to figure out how to tell OH and the family, when the time comes for such.
> 
> Clearly, I'm a ridiculous preplanner.
> 
> Again, I can't say it enough - I'm so glad for this group. You ladies keep me sane. <3 Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday!

That's a cute way to do it! I think we'll be waiting to announce until after the 12 week scan we have here in the UK. I'll wait even longer for work, I think, although that'll depend on how soon I start to show!



Mrs Mel said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope you are all well!
> 
> I have a handful of pills left too, yikes!
> 
> I got asked the old 'When will you be having babies?' question today. I really hate being asked. Firstly, because it's what I want more than anything! And secondly, having read up on TTC, I realise just how delicate the whole process is and I think, now I know what I know about just how hard it can be, I wouldn't ever ask anyone. I can only imagine how awful it would be to be struggling to conceive and to be asked that question, I would just burst into tears!

I think it's an awful question to ask someone whether or not they're TTC. It's such a private thing to do, and the decision to have (or not have) children is personal to each couple. People are always asking me about it, especially now we've been married three years. I quite often respond with "Having babies wasn't why we got married."


----------



## pink23

Only a few of my friends know im ttcing and I want to keep it quite for a while I think.
xx


----------



## Dinah93

My mum asked me the other day when my implant ran out and I had to lie and say I'd just had it replaced. She looked crestfallen. I'm a terrible liar, don't think I've ever lied to my mum before but hubby has tried to reassure me that it is for the best, we don't need the stress of anyone else knowing before something happens.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks ladies, you're right, it is insensitive :)

I have my fingers crossed for all of you who have started trying already and am excited for us girls getting ready to start!


----------



## pink23

yes lets get those bfps x
Im feeling quite inpatient tonight . I want another baby lol xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i think i'm one of the later ones who will be TTC cause i'm getting the coil out June 20th after a hen weekend and am then NTNP until August. I wouldn't be suprised if most of you have your :bfp: by the time i'm TTC lol :) xx


----------



## pink23

I think mine will be a while ive heard cerazette can mess things up so just a waiting game xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww *Dinah* - that's tough! I've told my mom and sister that we're trying and basically that's it - besides my internet support group. ;) <3 But he does not want to tell his parents because they already ask about it enough. Actually on the cruise they were like, "Are you scheduling another on board?" because you get a discount if you do. We had to be coy and say no, we're saving money and such - I slipped in the, "hopefully in the next five years we'll be ready to start a family so we need to save now." They looked sad but they just... cannot know until we're ready to tell them we're pregnant. And my dad is on the unspoken, "need to know" basis for everything. Having two daughters and his wife and a female dog for all his married life, he just prefers to pretend that these things just happen magically. ;)

Aw, that's a cute way *Becca*! I didn't figure out an exact time frame yet. I want to be cautious since I know a girl on FB who announced when she was 5 weeks and she had a m/c the week after, poor love. /: That was rough for her. She's PG again now though, thankfully!

I don't blame you for keeping it :X *Pink*. I definitely want to, only a select few are finding out sooner than the rest of my world will. :3

Aw, *Mrs Mel*! Fingers crossed for you - and everyone. I'm so looking forward to watching our group get their BFPs!! I mean, it's not even June and we have our firstttt!! :D


----------



## Jess137

singers_love said:


> Jess - Hope everything is going ok where you are.
> 
> Swan - Yes we have been doing it night and day (almost) My temp went up alot today, so I think hopefully we timed it right!
> 
> *I have only had one line (a very faint one) on the OPK sticks today in fact, when I woke up early (5AM) and needed wee so thought I would do the OPK then rather than in the morning (7am) Im wondering whether I drink to much to make my Wee consentrated enough for the little sticks? has this happened to anyone else?*
> 
> Otherwise Swan and all the other Charting experts what do think of my Chart?
> any advice will be gratefully recieved!
> 
> WannaB - I love cloth nappies, I havent used them yet, but have told everyone that I will be! Grand Parents will have to deal with the Cloth! I cant decide which ones to buy though I keep changing my mind! I found a really good youtube vid of how to dispose of the waste - which made my mind up in the end, as it was really easy! I might actually try making some myslef to, perhaps we should try to find a making Cloth nappy thread there is bound to be one!
> 
> Mortgage is being held up because they wont go ahead until we have the deposit in our account! Which I think is a bit cheeky but there you are, so we have cashed in our shaving and hopiefully it shoudl be with us in 8 days! Im just hoping that everything goes quickly after that!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday.

OPK's are different from HPT's. It takes a while during the day for it to build up in your system, so the best time to take an OPK is between 3-8 in the afternoon (make sure you hold your urine for a couple hours if possible). Some people do take one in the morning and one in the afternoon so they don't miss the surge, because sometimes it comes and goes in 12 hours.


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink23 said:
> 
> 
> I definately will be trying it again. I bought some cheapy ones of ebay and they are fab . They are quite popular by a seller 97k i think great value especially for starting off xx
> I love it when caleb is in his, he has a big bum lol xx
> 
> Which do you use, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I want to cloth diaper, even though hubby is a bit skeptical. And all sets of grandparents aren't keen on it, because they don't want to have to deal. So I want to use mainly cloth but I know that no matter WHAT I tell people, they'll get me dang diapers as gifts... so I'll use those for when the grandparents take the LO. ;)
> 
> I'll accept any and all insight on cloth diapering, especially from those who have experience. I've read a lot but first-hand is always wonderful.Click to expand...
> 
> I've had search about through lots of different websites but for me i've found www.littlelamb.co.uk are fab. I will be diving straight in adn getting the birtht to potty bamboo kit and they just getting cute adn funky wraps of amazon or ebay because there are loads. After using the pre folds in work for years and testing out the all in ones that some of our children have at home and come in with, i deffinatly prefer the idea of a shapped nappy with seperate outter wrap :D There's alot of choice and its just about deciding whats right for you.
> 
> Anyways i'm off to work. speak to you all later xxClick to expand...

I'm just afraid if I get a birth to potty kit, that the diapers won't work for us, then we have a million diapers we can't use. I'm planning on getting a few each of a few different kinds and figuring out what works for us. Then I'll get more. I'm probably going to get some pre cut diaper kits too, and try those since it's so much cheaper.


----------



## Jess137

So AF is due in a few days (not sure exactly since my last cycles were 28, 28, and 29 days long), and FF has the 31st listed as when I should start. Not sure what they based that on, that would make it a 33 day cycle. Maybe they went off of what they think is my ovulation date?

Anyway, I've just been watching for signs that AF will or won't appear...FX'd for the latter!


----------



## Poppiebug

How exciting things being so close now. Can't wait to hear of our BFP's coming through soon!!

*wanaBmummy* I'll be TTC later too, as we're only starting once we head on our trip to the USA starting on 24th June. 

I'm not too sure when I'm going to start telling people. Hubby wants to keep it just us for the first little while, just to be sure, but I think we'll probably tell family and very close friends around 8 -10 weeks then more of the general population 12 weeks onwards. I'm part of another forum online where I'm quite close to a lot of ladies (have met many IRL) so will let them know probably around the 10wk mark. I want to leave telling work for as long as I can. 

I've decided I'm not going to publicly announce it on FB. As much as I want to announce it on there I have so many friends who have been TTC for a long long time I don't want them to feel hurt having to see status updates about that all the time.


----------



## Jess137

I'll tell everyone in our little group as soon as I get a :bfp:! Of course DH too:haha: I might talk to one of my SIL's about it, but I wouldn't tell my family until maybe 12 weeks. That is unless my mom does her magic "mom mind-reader trick" and gets is out of me sooner... she's really good at that:dohh:

I don't think I'll announce on FB but I'm sure my family and close friends will know. I probably won't post bump pics either (I'm overweight, if I stuck out my stomach now I'd look 5 months pg anyway!)


----------



## Jess137

I feel bad for all these new people who aren't getting answers on their threads. I've been going through and trying to answer the ones with only 1 or 2 responses. I understand why people get upset and make threads about having a ton of R&R's. I have a thread that has a bunch of R&R's but no answers yet. Frustrating.


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> I probably won't post bump pics either (I'm overweight, if I stuck out my stomach now I'd look 5 months pg anyway!)

Me either, for this same reason!!


I also see lots of R&R threads, I try to post where I can but often I don't know what to say. :(


----------



## Jess137

I used to R&R if I didn't know an answer, but I've been trying to leave something lately.


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone jsut sat here and read the whole week long threads i have been missing and now i have forgot everything lol!
not been on much due to work and may new exercise routine walking 3miles twice a week most of it is uphill and zumba twice a week. but so annoyed with weight watches my weight is just not going i have been so good and i put on half a pound this week, but the leader says she thinks im under eating and my bod is retaining it all.. but i did cry yesterday as i tried so so hard, :( im still waiting for my af... my last period was 22nd april... :( that was a break through and the ov test said ovulation was about 13th may and then got negertive 5days later. oohh im so confused, im getting a little crampy so maybe it wil arrive on thur. no idea. :( :( :( :( :( :( sorry for the rant. i will reply to everone when i can . hope our all oka x


----------



## singers_love

Well I opk last night as suggested, and got a line, and I got a darker line this morning, so might test again tonight, (hopefully my new OPK pack will arrive beofre Friday) we :sex: last night, and have been pretty much this whole (fertile ish) time, I was beginning to loose hope of getting any line at all! 

What does everyone think, shall I get up extra early tommorrow :sleep:(CD16) to test (incase its a positive) , so That we can get a BD:sex: in before we go to work or if it is positive, will it matter if we wait till after work? :shrug:

Thank you for all responses, I have re-read some of my posts and I am utterly embrassed :blush:by the about of typing errors! So this is a big Sorry!!!!! I particuallry liked, 'we have cashed in our Shavings!' the best one I have ever done was on FB, we went got married in Venice last year, and for our honeymoon travelled round Italy, at one place we went to there was a massive massive Stone Jesus (a bit like in Rio) and on FB I announced 'Hugh Jesus' under the photo, rather than HUGE! My Mum said she didnt realise Jesus's first name was Hugh!

I think maybe my fingers arent quite as fast as my brain! :dohh:

Poppiebug - I try to answer threads if I have read them, but its hard sometimes, as I dont know what to write. 

No doubt on my Hols the 'When are you having children' question will come up again, I just say eventually normally! My cousin asked me at a family do once, and I replied with, well when are you getting a Girlfriend! I think that made my point! 

well ladies, Im absolutely boiling for some reason, hoping that Im not getting ill! hope you all have a fabulous day! 
Trampoling tonight, so thats my exercise for the week!!! and its sooo much fun!:happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Happy Hump Day! 

(and to those in the fertile period, double hump for you? lol)

I am overweight too, and if I pop my belly I looked preggo already. So yeah... haha. Whoops? Ah well, I'll be excited to blame my gain on something other than being lazy and bad about my eating habits. Though I'm getting better! I started a food journal last night, bought a cute diary and log my temps, weight, food, etc in it. Bringing it to my appointment today to show my OBG.

I have my annual and I'm nervous she'll be like, "Your BMI is too high, you need to lose before TTC." I'm not... going to listen to her if she says that. Sorry lady! lol.

I considered making no FB announcement initially, but none of my friends are TTC at the moment, and (call me a selfish :witch:, I do!) I know I'm being awful but so many others who've gotten pregnant lately have posted their bumps... and I just want to do it when it's my turn. :( lmao. I'm an awful person, I know. But I'm not going to overload FB with like... bumps and statuses and things. That'll be what my blog is for. lmao. Then people who want to read, will read/can read.

I'd say keep with the :sex:, Singers! You shouldn't have to do a morning one, but if you feel inclined, why not? Good start to a morning, eh? ;) And no worries about spelling errors. We all make them and sometimes, they're a hiliarious icebreaker. I hate autocorrect on my phone. I can't tell you how many conversations have turned sexual because of it. :(

Okay, gotta get some work done then leave for the OBG. BBL! <3


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies.
I&#8217;m starting to get nervous also. I wonder how long it will take to get a BFP. I guess I better get on amazon and order my opks and conceive plus.

My DH&#8217;s aunt has started in on us about having kids. I just really don&#8217;t want the pressure especially if it takes us awhile. If we do fall PG we don&#8217;t plan on telling anyone (except my parents and sister) till later on, preferably around 16 weeks. That&#8217;s the plan, but things may change in the moment. When I get my BFP I&#8217;m telling the Junebugs. 

I&#8217;ve gained 10lbs since I got married, so everyone already thinks I&#8217;m pregnant and I'm just not telling them.

Kimberley3, how do you like Zumba? I was thinking about taking a few classes. My gym offers it for free. Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with losing weight. You might want to switch up your routine to see if that works and also make sure you are eating enough. Plateau&#8217;s are hard, but you can break it!

Singers, since you BD&#8217;d last night, there are some good spermies for the egg. I would test tonight and maybe BD again tonight. This is coming from a person whose DH is not a morning person and it&#8217;s hard to get him to BD in the morning.


----------



## pink23

fx'd singers, catch that eggy.
I think Its going to be in the later half of pregnancy if I announce it on facebook unless oh does.
Just been to a friends today and now trying to list some stuff on ebay as I want to get rid of some stuff that are filing the cupboards lol.
Chest has been sore today and a few spots have appeared so mabye af might show soon. I havent got a clue when to start opks. think I will wait for af then start them. Only bought some from homebargains didnt want to spend a fortune lol xx


----------



## snowflakes120

hey girls. I'm unsure about the whole FB thing. I prolly will annouce it but not in any special way I guess.

I am nervous because I am in a perfect BMI for my height but my doctor said she wants me to gain more weight than other people because I am on the thinner side. It kinda scares me plus I am afraid I am going to start to show right away bc I am smaller. But the style of clothes I wear is a lot of flowy tops so I might be able to get away with it for a few months. I don't plan on telling til 12 weeks or maybe even the 14 that is recommended if possible. I really want to hold out as long as possible to tell work.

I am kinda having a hard day. I know that the girls in the office are talking about me behind my back but I don't know why or about what. I walked in on them talking then they all scattered. And now no one is talking to me. So I decided to take the higher road and confronted "the head leader" and asked her if she had anything to say to me and she said no and shook her head. I asked again and same response. Sooo I must have done something I guess but don't know what. I hate drama and stay out of this kinda stuff generally. Just sucks. I feel like I am back in middle school again. 

omg. totally less than 4 weeks. I am one of the later ones as well. but am currently in a freak out mode. And AF should come tomorrow - booooo! Buuuuutttttttt this is be my last month using protection! Holy crap! 

fx for swan & Jess in their waits.

fx for singers that she catches the eggy.


----------



## swanxxsong

I&#8217;m nervous too, about the length *CeeDee*. My doctor said today that if it doesn&#8217;t happen in a year to call, but no sooner. I&#8217;m like&#8230; damnit. Waiting 6 months, no big deal. Waiting a year might kill me. But I&#8217;m trying&#8230;trying&#8230; to stay positive. LOL. She said all looks good, hoping my pap comes in clear. It should, but one never knows. 

Sorry your coworkers are being asshats, *Snowflakes*. That&#8217;s so juvenile. I know it&#8217;s not easy, but try to ignore them and remember, you&#8217;re freakin&#8217; awesome!

*Pink*, I started taking OPKs around CD 10 last cycle, I believe. And just kept taking them until I knew I had ovulated. I might have even started sooner. This time around I waited until CD13 but I didn't ovulate on time and ran out of sticks on the cruise dohh:) so I just relyed on temp to tell me. LOL. I'm not sure if I'll use them next cycle or not, depends on how I'm feeling. But sore boobs is a good sign, I believe!


----------



## singers_love

Swan - Sore boobs is a good sign!! 

Pink - I started at CD 7 I think and am still doing it at CD15 

Snowflake - People are silly just ride it out, though Im sure it makes your feel uncomfortable!

Dinner has been prepaired so ladies, thank you for all your advice.


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, you think once you grow up you don&#8217;t have to deal with people talking behind your back. So silly, don&#8217;t let it ruin your day.


----------



## lu-is

*Snowflake* - I hate that kind of drama too! It's so not worth it.. plus it really sucks when your the one getting talked about. Maybe it wasn't about you, but someone else entirely but they didn't want to mention it in front of you. people though.. grrr..

*Swanxxsong* - yay, you use the insult asshat too! I haven't heard many people use Asshat! I like it, both cute, insulting an fun to say!

When I get a BFP I'll try my darndest not to tell anyone but like *snowflakes* I'm on the skinnier side of a "healthy" BMI, so I think it's likely I'll be showing quite early. MAybe I'll wear baggy sweaters all summer? lol

My body is driving me crazy; it keeps trying to mess with me.
Just about 1 week before my period is expected Ive got extremely light spotting. 
Im guessing breakthrough bleeding but why on my last month the BCP is my body being all weird? I think my body wants me to think Im pregnant, but Im not going to buy into that again. No siree.. 
I do hope its not something wrong with a part of my body  if it was brownish like old blood I could see it being from last cycle or my ovarian surgery or something. But its pinkish, and just barely there. *sigh*. Silly, crazy body sorry. Just needed to vent a little.

On other topics how is everybody?
Im kinda bummed out because my beta fish Doyle died last night  it was sort of an accidental suicide. He jumped out of the small bowl while I was cleaning his tank and fell to the floor. I got him into water as soon as I could, and hoped hed clean off any dirt. he seemed to be doing pretty fine, I dont know if it was shock or what but in a couple of hours he was dead. I wish I couldve done more, I feel bad! My husband figures its survival of the fittest.
I know a fish does not compare at all to a child, but as we were trying to get the flopping fish off the floor I couldnt help but feel like a failure at saving a little helpless being. If we hadnt gone for a walk to the grocery store, would he be okay?

Sorry... this post got quite long. oops! :wacko:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
I have been up since 3:20am and am now sitting at the airport waiting to head to Brisbane for work. Hopefully I will be able to have a nap on the plane. I always have to head to the airport super early cuz I panic if I think I am going to be running late.

Sending :dust: for all those ladies currently trying to catch that eggie. Cannot wait until its my turn to be BD to get the egg. 

I should ovulate this weekend so I might break out the OPKs just to see if I get any line. Will be good to know that it's actually happening for this time next month. My skin is absolutely crazy, lots of pimples and just generally oily it's horrible. I loved my BCP for the way it made my skin so much better, but I know being off it will be sooo much more worthwhile in the end. I guess I will just got straight back on it as soon as it's safe after having baby.

Well it's getting close to boarding time.

Talk soon!


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> So AF is due in a few days (not sure exactly since my last cycles were 28, 28, and 29 days long), and FF has the 31st listed as when I should start. Not sure what they based that on, that would make it a 33 day cycle. Maybe they went off of what they think is my ovulation date?
> 
> Anyway, I've just been watching for signs that AF will or won't appear...FX'd for the latter!

I think they just add on 14 days from ovulation until you have a few cycles and it can see what your luteal phase length is... It added 14 days onto mine post ovulation, and it's NEVER that long for me!



CeeDee said:


> Ive gained 10lbs since I got married, so everyone already thinks Im pregnant and I'm just not telling them.

I gained about 16lbs in the year after I got married :dohh: It happened to everyone I know. I've lost it all again, though. Not as bad as DH - he's gained nearly 30lbs :haha: He looks better for it though as he was pretty thin beforehand. He's nicely cuddly now, but isn't and doesn't look overweight :thumbup:

I peed on an OPK this evening and there was the faintest line you've ever seen :haha: I had to turn it to the light and squint to see it! CD12 here. Waiting to ov, although I don't know if we'll be taking advantage of it at all this cycle. DH and I are in separate beds at the moment because of his leg!


----------



## swanxxsong

how is hubby healing up *becca*? better?

have fun and safe travels *poppie*! <3 I miss BCP for my clear skin. that's the _worst_ part of being off it, I feel like I'm having an acne attack everytime I turn around. right before AF, right before ov. DAMNIT.

I love the word asshat. :3 LOL. term of endearment yet insult combined!


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, I thought I was the only one. Last week I was feeling nausea everyone morning, like I had morning sickness. Plus I&#8217;ve seen some weird spotting also. It&#8217;s weird, I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s the pill or my head. LOL Sorry to hear about your fish.

Have a safe trip Poppiebug!!! Keep us posted on the OPK results.

Beccad, I&#8217;m working on losing the weight. I&#8217;ve got a few more pounds to go.


----------



## Jess137

Snowflakes: I know what it feels like, I work with all women (except the 2 male doctors), and it's like being in high school! Hopefully they'll get over it and grow up soon!

Poppie: Have a safe trip!

Lu-is: Sorry about your fishy! I hate it when pets die or have to be put to sleep :(

Ceedee: I know you didn't ask me, but Zumba is AMAZING!!!! I've been doing it over a year, 3 times a week. I love it!

I think I responded to everyone, I'm sorry if I missed anybody!:flower:


----------



## Jess137

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
My ticker says 1 week!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> Snowflakes: I know what it feels like, I work with all women (except the 2 male doctors), and it's like being in high school! Hopefully they'll get over it and grow up soon!
> 
> Poppie: Have a safe trip!
> 
> Lu-is: Sorry about your fishy! I hate it when pets die or have to be put to sleep :(
> 
> Ceedee: I know you didn't ask me, but Zumba is AMAZING!!!! I've been doing it over a year, 3 times a week. I love it!
> 
> I think I responded to everyone, I'm sorry if I missed anybody!:flower:

I just want to applaud you Jess & all the others that are always keeping up on everyone's post !! You guys are amazing to this thread !!! :friends:

To be honest, I don't have time most of the time to keep up on what everyone writes, but I try !!! :flower:


----------



## Jess137

I know I'm OT again, but I have to get this out somewhere. The Westboro Baptist Church is planning on protesting at the memorial for the people who died in Joplin. They disgust me. :grr::gun: I don't like the freedom of speech sometimes. If someone doesn't know who they are, this is a church whose website is (please excuse this language, it isn't mine) godhatesfags.com
SICK SICK SICK!:growlmad:


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> I know I'm OT again, but I have to get this out somewhere. The Westboro Baptist Church is planning on protesting at the memorial for the people who died in Joplin. They disgust me. :grr::gun: I don't like the freedom of speech sometimes. If someone doesn't know who they are, this is a church whose website is (please excuse this language, it isn't mine) godhatesfags.com
> SICK SICK SICK!:growlmad:

that makes me sick and angry !!!! so what exactly are they protesting ??:growlmad:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Jess137 said:


> I know I'm OT again, but I have to get this out somewhere. The Westboro Baptist Church is planning on protesting at the memorial for the people who died in Joplin. They disgust me. :grr::gun: I don't like the freedom of speech sometimes. If someone doesn't know who they are, this is a church whose website is (please excuse this language, it isn't mine) godhatesfags.com
> SICK SICK SICK!:growlmad:

Are these the same ones who were filmed for Louis Theroux's TV show in the UK?? They were just like that picketing funerals and protesting outside of different events with plackards. THey made up their own songs to lady gaga music as well but it was about not liking gay people etc xx


----------



## lu-is

Wow! People like that are very frustrating. Spreading hate does not seem at all like the Christian thing to do.

Ceedee: you are not alone. Last month I had the nausea thing, really did consider the possibility of being preg (but then again, I did miss a couple pills that month). This pack I've been very consistent with taking them properly and my body rewards me with weird symptoms? like I mentioned I've had spotting, and AF like cramps. All I can say is strange. We'll see what happens next week when AF comes to visit.

Jess137: Congrats!!! Yay! I just realized that today is one week for us. hooray!:thumbup:


----------



## kimberley3

hello,
yeah ceedee zumba is amazing :D :D so worth doing it it goes so quick you laugh enjoy it and it makes you sweat!!! so it must be helping something lol. i go twice a week and walking uphill etc three times a week, 
and SPOTS!!! tell me about them i look like i have been attacked with a red pen. well not that bad lol but i do have about 7! 
this af is really confusing me im getting slight af pains yesterday and today but no other signs and if i do start today then that means i will ovulate well on a service users hoilday! so i will miss it and have to wait till july.... so im hoping that it doesnt fall between the 10th june and 17th as i will cry. i think i ovulated may 13th had the cm and the postive but who knows. 6days :D even though we are currently NPNT last few days ish heheh im scared as its al confusing what if i miss it or what if i dont ovulate ooo i can see how these few months are going to be with us. xx


----------



## kimberley3

and sorry about your little fishy and it was not your fault. :( xxx


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, 

My OPk line was very faint this morining, so I am guessing I ov'd sometimes yesterday, and so I put a + on my FF Chart. Hopefully :sex: at 5pm did the trick as I couldnt be bothered to get up early :blush:and wait till today! I then had trampolining :yipee:, so hopefully all the bouncing got the :spermy:to the right place !!

Snowflakes: How do you say ASSHAT? Is is AS- SHAT OR Ass - Hat? Im sure it sounds very different in an english accent anyway!

Poppie: hope your trip goes well

Lu-is: I always feel hopeless if anything gets hurt or dies. I always want to help, I watch a seagull get knock down by a car the other day, and it was horrible, there was nothing I Ccould do, and the car didnt even stop. 

Ceedee: Been thinking about buying the Zumba for the WII has anyone had a go with this and Ceedee if yuo have how does it compare? 

How is everyone today?? Its raining in London, which always makes me feel rubbish. :rain: but only one day of work left then im on my holidays!!! \\:D/Yipppeeeee


----------



## kimberley3

its raining lots here too Nottingham, hope you have catched that eggie! o0o you could be our second bfp wooohooo. that would be lovely.
Has anybody seen the sma advert the full one i really like it :) 
looks like we have rain all weekend fun!
rain rain rain sat sun and mon!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

So question. AF came yesterday at like 5:30 - 6 pm. I marked on FF yesterday BUT since it was later in the day was I supposed to put today? I am confused.... It came earlier than expected. I always have a 13 LP - for all 6 months so far. This one was only 12 days. It gets me worried! I was mentally prepared for AF today. Oh well. I also picked up some DHA capsules to add with my prenatals. I bought the Expecta ones. They don't use fish oil - I don't want fishy burps!

Girls today at work are being normal - I don't know what to think. I know they were talking about me though, I will be an adult and not let it get to me anb brush it off.

I think a few people were speaking of their skin - I swear by Proactive. I used RX face creams for over 10 years. Wanted to get off and went to Proactive and my skin has been better on the Proactive than with the prescription stuff! And I am really really picky about my skin products! I have been using it happily for 6 months now. 

Singers - I pronounce it ASS-HAT! 

Swan - My dr too said not to worry til it has been a year. She specifically said to "have fun your 1st 6 months" if I start to get worried @ 6 months - I can make an appointment we can go over temping and OPK's and get more involved with that. I didn't have the heart to say I was already temping!! But 12 months! Seriously! I am so not that patient! 

lu-is - sorry about your fishy. I am an animal lover too! 6 days for you!!

Jess - I hate those people! What jerks! Less than 1 week!!!!!!!!

Ceedee- 6 days for you too!!


----------



## CeeDee

With all the great reviews, I&#8217;m definitely going to try Zumba soon. I don&#8217;t know anyone who has tried Zumba for Wii. I might check the game out from the library and give it a try.

Jess137, Do you know what they are protesting in Joplin? They are just disgusting. As Christians they should be there to offer love and support, not protesting!

Singers, 2WW, hopefully we will see BFP!!!

I can not wait for this weekend. I get a four day weekend. Unfortunately, I will be travelling Saturday and Sunday, but free Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## swanxxsong

*Jess *- ugh, that makes me furious. I really... don't want to say this but I abhor those fanatics. they're terrible, terrible people. 

So many of you are so close! EEEE I am excited! 

I know, *snowflakes*, 12 months?! ughhhh. I dread the thought.

Such a delay, but I'm sorry about the fishie *luis*. :( I hate saying goodbye to pets. Our bird and anole died within 3 days of one another. UGH it sucked. 

I say it ass-hat too, *snowflakes && singers*! :D

For the :witch:, *snowflakes*, put whatever day she came. Meaning yesterday was your CD1. :) And no worries, if you've had 13 day LP your other cycles, this was probably just a wee fluke. And 12 is still great! I only had 11 last cycle, hoping this is longer. LOL. B6, WORK!

I have had heartburn for the past two days for no reason whatsoever. Not trying to overread symptoms especially at 5 DPO, so I'm chalking it up to Post-Ov. I read it's common for Post-Ov anyway. RELIEF. For a moment I was scared that I was just a freak of nature or like, breaking or something. *.______.*

*kimberley*, zumba sounds fun! I've wanted to get the zumba for wii for awhile, but never did. kept forgetting and buying other random stuff. o-O tonight, at the suggestion of a coworker, I'm buying a bicycle to pedal at my desk during the day. I was saying I hate being sedentary and he suggested this one that he uses. Only 20 USD and I figure, why not? it's nothing too strenuous but can help burn some excess calories, and I could surely use that!

bah. guess I should get back to work. sorry if I missed anyone! D:


(just realized my posts are so ADD. I bounce from thing to person to thing in no particular order. lmfao. my lack of organization is probably why I accidentally skip things I want to commenton... lmfao)


----------



## pink23

Its been raining here in wolverhampton to err its horrible.
Im still waitng for af/ break through bleed after pill. Its so horrible waiting I just want to know when my o day is lol.
Just visiting my nan the tomorrow and spending some money as its payday. Then its work the weekend.
Sorry im not wiht good with knowing everones names. Once im on more im sure i'll be fine. feel like i need a notepad to write everything down to catch up.
My sense of smell is really annoying as the slighest hint o something its so strong.
Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## lu-is

Weather has been pretty nice lately, a touch windy but no rain for a couple days.

Singers Love: Let's hope you caught your ovulation time. :thumbup: good luck with the TWW, hopefully you'll get a BFP.
I say Ass-Hat; I think I say it most when people are driving like idiots, which pretty much happens every day.

Snowflake: ugh to fishy burps. The Omega 3 supplement I was taking gives me gross fishy burps, that's probably the main reason I neglect taking that pill.
I'm glad to hear that work is going better today. If they don't smarten up we'll have to fly out there and kick some butt!

CeeDee: I'm taking an extended weekend this week too! :) I'm taking tomorrow off from work so I can go visit my parents this weekend.
Boy am I looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow.

pink23: Hope your OV day comes soon! I'm kinda wondering when I'll ovulate after coming off the pill, could be any time right after, or it could be two weeks. Guess it'll be a mystery! (good thing I bought some cheap OPK's)


----------



## beccad

Lu-is I'm sorry to hear about your fish :hug:

Some asked about hubbie a few pages back! He's doing ok, much better in fact - we managed to do the deed this evening :haha: plus I had what is a very nearly positive OPK this evening, just a shade lighter than the control line. I would upload a photo but I'm on my iPhone and can't figure out how to do it. A lot of watery cm too, which I'm sure you all wanted to know! The things I talk about online :blush: DH doesn't know about the OPKs. I pee on them secretly :haha:

We finished up, and I turned around to discover that the cat had been sat there watching us doing our baby making :rofl:


----------



## beccad

The god hates fags people, I'm not sure what they're hoping to achieve, seeing as they think that anyone who isn't one of them, ie: fathered by their odious leader, is going straight to hell! I presume they think the tornado is a punishment and that the people of Joplin were bad people and deserved it as punishment. 

Awful, awful people!! (the cult, not the poor people of Joplin)...


----------



## Jess137

They are protesting the memorial. They will have signs that say "Thank God for 125 dead in Joplin". They are the ones who protest at soldier's funerals, and yes, Lady Gaga concerts. They believe that America is doomed and is being punished for their tolerance of LGBT people. This is what their press release says about it:

_Gov. Jay Nixon  starting as Attorney General of MO  has led an unprecedented legal attack on the Church of the Lord Jesus Christ
(Westboro Baptist Church), passing numerous laws, engaging in
expensive protracted litigation to defend these unconstitutional laws
(losing one case after another, praise be to God!), and siccing vicious
officials at all levels on #WBC and her members and their children. *God
will not acquit you evil beasts of MO (who have sex with animals among
your filthy sins) for your great evils against Him and His people. Any
state that follows MOs lead will have the same destruction!
Enter stage left Antichrist himself  Beast Barack Obama  with big-mouth trumpeting about rebuilding. GODS PROMISED YOU WILL NOT REBUILD BRUTES!* We are impoverished, but we will return and build the desolate places; thus saith the LORD of hosts, They shall build, but I will throw down; and they shall call them, The border of wickedness, and, The people against whom the LORD hath indignation for ever, Mal 1:4. Obey the Lord your God TODAY!
*GOD H8S MISSOURI!*_

They don't sound like they are very rational, do they?

On a lighter note, I have Zumba for WII. It will do in a pinch, but it really doesn't compare to a real class. You still get a great workout, but the atmosphere in a class is awesome.


----------



## Jess137

Good luck Becca! Sounds like you BD at the right times this cycle! And we find our cat watching us too. It's a little weird!

No AF for me yet, but no pg symptoms either. I'm thinking AF might come tomorrow.

So, does anyone else find themselves thinking in B&B terms? I hardly ever used the term Aunt Flo before, but every time I think about my period, I think "AF"!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope you caught it, *Becca*! And I'm so glad I have BNB to talk about the things hubby doesn't want to hear about from me. ;D Our dog always sits and watches. Kinda creepy, actually. lmfao.

Here's to hoping your AF shows up soon *Pink*! 

Agreed, *becca && jess*, they're really... a sad, sad group of people. 

I definitely do, *Jess*. It used to be period, sex, etc. Now it's BDing, AF, DPO... LMFAO. you know how that goes. ;D


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies


Just wondering whether anyone could help (as usual) with my chart. I had what I am calling a + OPK the other day, but my temp isnt rising, could this be tod o with my sleeping environment, or because I keep getting up in the night, like this morning it was 3:30am then I set my alarm fro 7:30 to take temp then went back to sleep till 9:30! 

Its not very consistent in terms of the other signs, CM is not watery anymore and I haven't check CP yet. 

Jess - Yesterday I spoke to OH no the phone and he said "don't we need to have BD tonight? or BMS if you want to call it that" I told him I wasn't sure of the difference between Baby Making sex or Baby Dance, he said one your on top the other I am! I think because we are so use to using those terms here, (and I am definitely an addict!) its natural now! Its also in alot of books I have read!

Becca D Glad your OH is recovering! I have 3 dogs, they sleep with us in bed and sometimes you just have to say get them out of the room, I cant with them watching:dohh: it is especially hard when the littlest one watches! She is half sighted and has a lazy eye! She probably isn't even watching but it just seems very bad ... like doing it in front of a child! Though she has no idea whats going on!
 
Thanks for all your help ladies It would be very difficult without you all!:thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Weekend Everyone!!! :happydance:

Well I'm back from my Brissy trip. Got to see my friend who is 22 weeks pregnant. 

Will try out an OPK tomorrow as I should OV in the next day or two. Will be good to have that confirmation. Am off to Perth on Sunday til next Thursday for work again. Should have some time when I can come on and chat. 



swanxxsong said:


> have fun and safe travels *poppie*! <3 I miss BCP for my clear skin. that's the _worst_ part of being off it, I feel like I'm having an acne attack everytime I turn around. right before AF, right before ov. DAMNIT.
> 
> I love the word asshat. :3 LOL. term of endearment yet insult combined!

Yeh, my face is bad before OV, it's horrible. I forgot to ask the Dr last time I was there to see what she thought. I thought I read somewhere that you have to be careful when pregnant about what you use on your skin etc? Anyone know?? :shrug:

Asshat is an awesome word. I also enjoy the word "fucktard" (apologies for the swearing) but sometimes it is warranted. I had an old boss who is the biggest fucktard.



Jess137 said:


> Good luck Becca! Sounds like you BD at the right times this cycle! And we find our cat watching us too. It's a little weird!
> 
> So, does anyone else find themselves thinking in B&B terms? I hardly ever used the term Aunt Flo before, but every time I think about my period, I think "AF"!

LOL about pets watching. My hubby won't do it or even be naked in front of our bird! Like as if he knows what's going on!! :haha:

And yeah, I do think in BNB terms too. AF, BD, BFP all that stuff!! 


Well my footy game is about to start on TV so I'm off to watch it. 

GO BLUES!! =D&gt;


----------



## beccad

:rofl: at all the pervy pets :haha:



singers_love said:


> Just wondering whether anyone could help (as usual) with my chart. I had what I am calling a + OPK the other day, but my temp isnt rising, could this be tod o with my sleeping environment, or because I keep getting up in the night, like this morning it was 3:30am then I set my alarm fro 7:30 to take temp then went back to sleep till 9:30! Its not very consistent in terms of the other signs, CM is not watery anymore and I haven't check CP yet.

I find CM a bit erratic too. Yesterday morning I had an absolute deluge of CM (a bit like the weather, in fact) and then nothing since :nope: Tres bizzaro.

Your chart is a bit difficult to make out. Do you temp orally? I've started taking the temperature in my fandango this cycle :blush: I do also do it orally at the same time (I have two thermometers!), just to see what the difference is. The fandango temps are about 0.4 degrees (Celcius) higher than the oral. I would think going by the CM and the OPKs is best, with the temperatures a secondary sign, as it's not quite so reliable. I don't take my temperature at exactly the same time every day, usually sometime between 6.30am and 8.00am. I usually wake up around 4.30/5.00am because the light wakes me up, but I put my eye mask on and go back to sleep. Even if I go to the loo I figure my temp can't change hugely because all i'm upright for about 30 seconds...



swanxxsong said:


> Hope you caught it, *Becca*! And I'm so glad I have BNB to talk about the things hubby doesn't want to hear about from me.

Yeah DH isn't interested in the ins and outs of it all, but instead is happy for me just to tell him when we need to be bonking or not, although he'd be at it every day irrespective of ovulation if he got the chance. Not likely!

Poppie, my DH is a 'Lac-tard'! because he's allergic to lactose :haha: A waiter called him that when we were on holiday, and luckily for him (and his tips) we all found it highly amusing!


----------



## swanxxsong

someone just sent me an email RE; "PTO" and I totally read it as DPO and was confused.

:dohh:

will update properly later, hope everyone's having a good friday!


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, LOL at the cat!!! Hope you we hear about a BFP soon.

Jess137, I think in B&B terms also. I&#8217;ve never used BFP before and definitely not AF.

Welcome back, Poppiebug!

I&#8217;m no good at reading charts singerslove, but I agree with beccad. If your temps seem erractic and unreadable than go for CM and OPKs.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

How is everyone today? I am stoked about having a long weeekend! Hooray! Can't wait to get to Atlanta! And hang out with friends. We have plans to go to the drive-in and see The Hangover 2 & Bridesmaids. Go out on the boat and chill!! :)

I hear y'all about the pervy pets... Miss Demi is the same way. It's kinda creepy!

I totally think in B&B talk in my head all the time!

Poppie - telling Proactive is awesome! Thumbs up! I have asked and it is preggy safe per my OBGYN!

Singers - As for your chart it looks good that you have a slightly higher temp during AF and then it dips a bit before OV. I can see a tread. I think if you either eliminate the temps competely or just disregard the temps on CD's 8 & 11 you may see it a bit better as a temp shift. And maybe even CD 14? The higher temps on those days throws it off a bit. If I put a finger over those temps it looks fairly steady. But I know I am not the best at the charting either!! I def would keep up the OPK's too.


----------



## pink23

I definately think b &b talk, i have to stop myself saying it aloud sometimes lol.
Well week one of the pill wohoo. Cant wait to get a bfp. Think im going to stock up on some i think just incase af doesnt show in a few weeks.
We dont have a pervy pet lol but the comment made me laugh im sure oh thinks im mad laughing or smiling to myself.
Work tomorrow and im on the late shift which means a lie in. Just booked our first family holiday for september cant wait.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## singers_love

thanks ladies going on holiday tomoz so will catch up when i get back! Good luck!


----------



## pink23

Have a great holiday singers xx


----------



## lu-is

he he he I never thought of pets watching you BD.. Now I'm just imagining a cat perched on a dresser looking at you with it's head cocked to the side. 

I've only got 3 pills left! I think I might stop before this pack is finished. We did agree on starting to try June 1st, so if I stop right away my period will be over the next couple of days and we'll be good to go early June. (Fx'd) After spotting all last week I just feel like stopping the pill and having an actual period/break through bleeding. 

I feel bad I've been neglecting my folic acid tablets lately. eeps! I'm glad that the prenatals still have folic acid in them.


----------



## Jess137

Have fun singers!


----------



## dodgegirl

haha my dog will just lay on the end of the bed like nothing is going on, so funny !! but some guys can't even have the dog in the room, doesn't bother me :shrug:

So girls *I put an offer on my very 1st house today*, I will know tomorrow if the offer is accepted. I have a feeling they won't because I offered a lot lower than what they were asking, but you never know.... so scary and exciting !
My agent and the sellers agent seem to think that what I'm offering is reasonable since it's a 2 bedroom and it's a reasonable price for that.
PLEASE pray or cross your fingers or whatever you do for me tonight that they will accept my offer !! I love this one and will be very disappointed if I don't get it...

thanks !


----------



## Jess137

That's awesome Paula! I wish we could get a house... I hope they accept your offer! Good luck!


----------



## Jess137

So...10pm on CD29, no sign of AF yet...BUT, no pg symptoms either. Not sure what's going on. Negative HPT today too. My last 2 cycles were 28 and 29 days long. This is so confusing. I still think that FF has my ovulation date wrong. They say I am 10dpo but I think it is 12dpo. I don't know....we'll see if AF shows her ugly face tomorrow!

Does anyone know if your temp dips the day AF comes, or if it happens before or after? My temp is still way above my coverline.


----------



## dodgegirl

Jess137 said:


> So...10pm on CD29, no sign of AF yet...BUT, no pg symptoms either. Not sure what's going on. Negative HPT today too. My last 2 cycles were 28 and 29 days long. This is so confusing. I still think that FF has my ovulation date wrong. They say I am 10dpo but I think it is 12dpo. I don't know....we'll see if AF shows her ugly face tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know if your temp dips the day AF comes, or if it happens before or after? My temp is still way above my coverline.

mine dipped the day before AF last month. It's so frustrating not knowing. I thought i had PG symptoms last month, but they weren't....ugh.

keep us updated !


----------



## Jess137

Thanks!

Is it wrong that I'm wishing for an evap? Just so I can SEE those 2 little lines? I feel dumb but I keep checking the negative test for an evap line. So pathetic!


----------



## lu-is

Jess137 - I believe the temp dip generally happens before AF.

Dodge - way to go on making a house offer! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that they accept.

Singer - Have fun!!


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend so far. We went out to our block today to see the frames up and windows in for our new house! (there's some photos on my blog if you're interested). 

I did a couple of OPKs, one last night and one this arvo. I'd had some little pains in that area so thought I might have Ov'd but nothing came up on the tests. Probably more likely to Ov tomorrow but just thought I'd see if anything came up. Doesn't really matter I guess as we're not trying but would have been cool to see if it was happening.

Well I'm packing my bags again as I'm off to Perth tomorrow morning for a work conference that starts Monday. We won't be too busy so I'll still be checking up on you ladies. 

Those ladies using Proactiv - do you find it expensive?? We're on a pretty tight budget with the house stuff and the NYC trip so don't know if I can afford to use it.



dodgegirl said:


> So girls *I put an offer on my very 1st house today*, I will know tomorrow if the offer is accepted. I have a feeling they won't because I offered a lot lower than what they were asking, but you never know.... so scary and exciting !
> My agent and the sellers agent seem to think that what I'm offering is reasonable since it's a 2 bedroom and it's a reasonable price for that.
> PLEASE pray or cross your fingers or whatever you do for me tonight that they will accept my offer !! I love this one and will be very disappointed if I don't get it...
> 
> thanks !

How exciting!! I have everything crossed for you for the acceptance of the offer. 


Well I shall be chatting to you from the other side of Australia next time I post. :)


----------



## beccad

Dodge, good luck with the house offer! You can always negotiate I guess. Depends how long the property has been up for sale, or how desperate the sellers are!

Jess, my temp normally drops the day AF comes, and is then a bit up and down during AF. 

My temp is up this morning, but I slept in two hours longer than I would normally, so don't know if that is the reason for the rise.


----------



## Mazzy17

YIKES!!! Sent the wedding invites out on Monday and have been getting really sweet replies about how they are all excited to come. One girl wrote to me saying how touched she is that i invited her boyfriend and it meant a lot to her. Its finally hitting me and nerves are kicking in. Now i really have to pull my finger out and get organising :wacko:


----------



## kimberley3

I HAVE STARTED MY AF YAYAYA lol how sad that i have been wishing this period so so so so much and the next period i have i dont want at all! lol. its been 36days long, i had my last break through on 22nd april till 27 that was off the pill appeared to ovulate the 13th may postive test and cm! now my first real period.. wow.. if the cycle stays at 36 next week it will be the end of my service users work hoilday which im wishing for as if its ealier i will be ovualtin in the middle and miss this month! which will be sad as its our first proper month! woah sorry had to get that off my chest.

Zumba was good last night and i agree the class is great as you dont feel as silly as ou would on your own.
*singer** have a good hoilday and bring some sunshine back and send it over here lol.
*dodge** hope your offer gets accepted that would be nice new house new baby  
my mums dog watched us once which was quite freaky we didnt realise till afterwards i felt really bad lol!!!!! like it was a child haha

i used to call my af blob lol.. no explation needed there 
I sooo want to see pictures when you do tie the knot :D and i bet it feel just so unreal and real at the same time *mazzy*
hope everyone is well and sorry if i have missed anyone out. :)


----------



## pink23

I wish my af would hurry up or some sign. I know ive still got over a month to wait till fx'd i get the all clear but id like to know before when the im going to come on and everything else.
Work soon, caleb ha just gone to my parents so just relaxing whilst i can x


----------



## Dinah93

Just an idea swanxxsong, but have you tried a light device for your acne? One of my colleagues has severe adult acne, and since starting using it she's had about a 80% improvement, so might be worth looking at? She uses Lumie Clear Acne Light Therapy Treatment System (didn't want to put the amazon link in case thats not allowed), and its safe to use during pregnancy. 

CD2 today, really kicking me to the curb. Tired, very emotional, and have a front and back hot water bottle to try to stop the cramps. DH is taking good care of me though.


----------



## wanaBmummy

So sorry ladies that i can't seem to keep up with all the posts! 

But with regards to AF mine has come today ..5 days early! :wacko: and 10 times worse than ive had in a long while. I tihnks its paying me back for last month where i hardly had anything which i thought was unusual.

TMI but its also very red and like a proper period when i have only been have brown spotting since having the coil. I think my body is joining in with the rest of yours messing up everything were used to just before getting ready to TTC xx


----------



## dodgegirl

Just found out a few minutes ago that they accepted my offer on the house!!!!!!!! So exciting ! So scary too !! Once I get a better pic I will post ! I will most likely move 4th of July weekend, but not sure yet.
:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## wanaBmummy

dodgegirl said:


> Just found out a few minutes ago that they accepted my offer on the house!!!!!!!! So exciting ! So scary too !! Once I get a better pic I will post ! I will most likely move 4th of July weekend, but not sure yet.
> :wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

aw congrats really happy that you got it! :D :thumbup: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## pink23

congrats dodge xx


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> Just found out a few minutes ago that they accepted my offer on the house!!!!!!!! So exciting ! So scary too !! Once I get a better pic I will post ! I will most likely move 4th of July weekend, but not sure yet.
> :wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats hunni! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats *Dodge*!

Thanks for the tip *Dinah*! I'm going to look into that STAT. I've been using Burt's Bees all natural whathaveyou and it's ... helping? A wee bit? But it sucks. Not anything overly crazy but a few pimples and I hate it. I used to have clear skin dangit!

8DPO tomorrow. Oyy.

Tough to say *Jess*; some people's dip before AF, but I've seen some just suddenly boom, leap down for AF. /: Pain in the butt, this TTC thing. xD But I do know plenty of women who have no symptoms and get an eventual BFP. So it's not unheard of, by any stretch. I only record "symptoms" because I'm so new to being off BCP, I want to learn what's normal for me and what's not. I'm trying not to overly read into anything, because PG and typical PO symptoms are so similar. >.< Oyyyy.

I know I'm missing people, but I'm tired and spacing out waiting for laundry to finish. /: Hope everyone is having a good weekend! xo


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I've arrived on the other side of the country and am now in Perth. The 4 hour flight was made better by the inseat entertainment system. I was able to watch tv shows and movies which you dont always get when flying domestic in Australia. I did have my iPad loaded with Seinfeld episodes but didnt use it this time.

Did another OPK this morning and nothing. Thought i would have ov'd but it probably will happen today/tomorrow and i didnt bring any tests with me so i wont know. Fingers crossed it just happens then happens the same time next month.



dodgegirl said:


> Just found out a few minutes ago that they accepted my offer on the house!!!!!!!! So exciting ! So scary too !! Once I get a better pic I will post ! I will most likely move 4th of July weekend, but not sure yet.
> :wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:happydance: Congratulations on the house! Thats wonderful! You know I will be in the US on 4th July weekend, unfortunately I will be in NYC otherwise I could have helped you move house! :haha:

*Mazzy* yay to sending out wedding invites! A very exciting time for you. It'll be here before you know it.

*Kimberley3* Mum and I used 'George' as the nickname for periods, but I had to give that away because hubby's middle name is George and his dad's name also! :haha:


Well I am just haning out in the hotel room whike I wait for my work colleague to arrive from Adelaide. Hopefully we will head out for some drinks and yummy dinner tonight - all paid for by the company of course!!


----------



## beccad

HOpe you had a good dinner poppie! Been having a look at your blog and and the photos of your house going up. Must be so exciting watching it being built like that! 

So we've been at my parents' house overnight. They live about an hour's drive from us. It was my younger brother's 30th birthday yesterday, so we went out for a meal to a fab thai restaurant and had a five-course meal. We had to get most of the main course boxed up to take home as there was so much food. We've just had some for lunch and it was delicious! We were both really hungry as we'd had an early brekkie, then visited my friend on the way home. It was about six hours between breakfast and lunch, and it's funny how AMAZING food tastes when you're really hungry, isn't it :haha:

My temperatures have gone up so I've definitely ovulated. I had a positive OPK and watery CM on CD13. We BD'd that night. Then, my temps went up yesterday CD15 and we BD'd again. Today is CD16 and CM has dried up. So I've ovulated sometime in all that hopefully! If I get as far as June 13th without AF then I'll do a HPT, but will just see how things go.


----------



## pink23

fx'd beccad xx


----------



## Nanner

Yay! I'm back!!
I was gone for a couple weeks for "work" but ended up having a fantastic time! I went by myself to a military course. I met some really fun people and it turned out we didn't have to work very hard. Now I'm home and getting back into my routine.

I see I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## Jess137

Hi Nanner! Good to see you back!

So guys, this is really strange. CD 32 right now. No AF, no pg symptoms. FF says AF is due on CD 33 based on the ovulation date they came up with. I was really hoping that I was going to keep having 28-29 day cycles, but I think that my body was just doing what it was used to (this is the first month I O'd since stopping BCP, so maybe I have longer cycles). Negative HPT on CD 29 but that was only 10dpo according to FF and I took the test in the afternoon after I got home from work. I will be really surprised if I got pg this cycle, I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## beccad

Do you have any pre-menstrual symptoms? Although if you've been on the pill you might not know what's normal for you I guess. Does the pill mask them? My pre menstrual symptoms are tender breasts, irritable, cry easily, eat loads/crave sweet things (I don't have a sweet tooth AT ALL) etc. So all a bit like possible PG symptoms! 

I would leave it another day or two and just see what happens. If AF doesn't arrive then take another test?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, I've been away for the weekend, but am now back and have officially finished the pill! Fingers crossed I'll get my period tomorrow then we can start TTC!

Hope you lovely ladies are all ok. Fingers crossed for all of you TTC already, I'm sure we'll see some more BFP's here very soon :)


----------



## Jess137

Becca, that's what is strange. I usually do have PMS symptoms. The only thing I have is moodiness, and I got one pimple (I always get one pimple before AF comes). No cramps or anything. I took another IC HPT today which was negative of course, so I'm just waiting for AF right now. CD32 today.

Congrats Mrs Mel! Good luck!


----------



## lu-is

Dodgegirl: Hooray!! Congratulations on the house!! I'm very excited for you! I can't wait until we can go house hunting.

Mazzy: I'm glad you're getting good responses back from people. :thumbup: I got a response/RSVP e-mail from my DH's aunt with the wrong name on it She wrote Melissa instead of my actual name Marissa. (first off I have met her several times over the 3 years previous to our engagement/marriage; second, all one would have to do is look at the invitation and write down the exact same name. It seemed a little bizzare to me lol).

Nanner: Welcome back!

*My AF is here too!* After a week of spotting I decided to stop my BCP and my period/break through bleeding started yesterday afternoon. Guess Im now on CD2. whoowho! Though I dont expect this cycle to be 100% regular, well see.
All I know is after this AF has packed up and left well be TTC!

I read an article in the paper today about Caffeine and pregnancy that I thought was interesting. It inspired me to be conscious of the amount of caffeine Ill be drinking from here on in. It was about the possibility of caffeine slowing down/stopping some muscles along the Fallopian Tubes that helps the egg move to the uterus. This could lead to not getting pregnant, or perhaps ectopic pregnancies. They would like to do further testing to see. The moral of this article is to not have more than 300mg of caffeine a day.. I think I can do that. Ill just have a cup of coffee every couple days.

Heres the article if youre interested:https://www.thestarphoenix.com/health/Caffeine+might+prevent+pregnancy+study/4856513/story.html


----------



## beccad

That's an interesting article lu-is, although the study has only been done in mice so it's all quite vague, but they test in mice extensively with this sort of stuff before moving onto humans. 

I only drink tea, which I don't think has nearly as much caffeine.


----------



## wanaBmummy

So is practically half of us with our AF or EXpecting our AF this week then?? :) xx


----------



## Jess137

Pretty much!


----------



## Mrs Mel

We've all synchronised our cycles already ;)


----------



## beccad

I'm being difficult and not expecting AF until sometime around 10-13th June :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

haha i just find it quite funny :) i never thought that was possible online over greeat distances lol :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

9 DPO today. Expecting AF within 2-3 days, if this cycle mimics the LP length of last cycle. We'll see!

I don't feel pg. I also don't have AF cramps yet. But I'm still a little too early to have AF cramps, probably. Usually I get them the day before and the day of AF's arrival. So we'll see!

I'm exhausted. Slept until 9:30, then took a nap from 11-12:45, already ready to nap again and it's 4. ughhh. this heat is killing me, I swear.

Hope everyone's doing well! xo


----------



## pink23

Oh asked me if af had turned up and I said no and told him I wasnt pg he kinda sighed and thought he had super sperm lol.
I think i will still get some internet cheapies for the cupboard just so I get poas lol xx


----------



## Jess137

I still have some IC's left, that's what I'm using for now. I do have two FRER's but I'll save them until I get a positive on an IC.


----------



## kimberley3

so we all should be around the same time in the two week wait, im on cd03 i belive. brought another pg book today i have 7 now lol all different though like fertility and then pregancy then first year i think im addicted!. 
congrats on the house :)
2days people!!! wow its gone so quick, jess my af was the same only had slight twinges and af started cd36 and its pretty pain free which is a good thing :D 
is anybody else thinking about just dtd everyday after a few days after af so either way your going to have a chnace at catching the egg? 
x


----------



## pink23

we are just going to do it when we can at the mo and hope we catch eggy.
Oh works nights so it can be a pain but still waiting on af so could be a while.
Cant wait fot the tww how exciting for lots of bfps xx


----------



## Jess137

The sperm meets egg plan is basically BD every other day, then (I think) 7 days before O, you BD every day, until 1 day after O.

That's my basic understanding of it, without looking it up.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm just going to do it when ever and it happens when it happens. I read you all on about charting and temps etc and i get so confused :haha: xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome back Nanner!! :happydance:



beccad said:


> HOpe you had a good dinner poppie! Been having a look at your blog and and the photos of your house going up. Must be so exciting watching it being built like that!

it is very exciting! Hubby goes out there everyday after work cuz its on the way home for him and takes photos. With me being in Perth this week he's been uploading them for me to see. Cant wait for it to be done.



lu-is said:


> I read an article in the paper today about Caffeine and pregnancy that I thought was interesting. It inspired me to be conscious of the amount of caffeine Ill be drinking from here on in. It was about the possibility of caffeine slowing down/stopping some muscles along the Fallopian Tubes that helps the egg move to the uterus. This could lead to not getting pregnant, or perhaps ectopic pregnancies. They would like to do further testing to see. The moral of this article is to not have more than 300mg of caffeine a day.. I think I can do that. Ill just have a cup of coffee every couple days.
> 
> Heres the article if youre interested:https://www.thestarphoenix.com/health/Caffeine+might+prevent+pregnancy+study/4856513/story.html

Thanks for that info. I have been trying to cut down on coffee for when I am pg and for this reason also. Want to give everything the best chance.



beccad said:


> I'm being difficult and not expecting AF until sometime around 10-13th June :haha:

I am with you, not expecting AF until about too.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello, everyone! 
I&#8217;ve had a busy weekend. Went to Ohio Saturday came back Sunday, went to a cookout and then cleaned the house Monday. I&#8217;m glad I have Tuesday off! I take my last pill tomorrow! We plan on NTNP this cycle while I wait for my real AF, after the pill. 

Lot&#8217;s going on for everyone too.

Congrats, Dodgegirl!

Hopefully we hear BFP for you beccad.


----------



## swanxxsong

I cannot believe my brain.

I left my Basal Thermometer at my mother-in-laws.

Firstly, I need it. HI I AM almost 10 DPO! lol. Secondly, the 'backup' I have sucks. It's so off from my real thermometer. So tomorrow, I might get a crazy spike that'll be a fluke, a crazy drop that'll be a fluke or it could be basically okay. My brain cannot handle this. And thirdly, I can't be like, "please mail this to me asap." She'll probably be suspicious already. Damnit. So I ordered another one and used a trial of Amazon Prime to get 1-day shipping for 4 bucks. 

.________. For reals. LOL.

So yeah. I'm breaking down in my brain. I'm a loser. My chart's gonna be ALL SORTS of wonky now. 

In other news, feeling crampy today. I'm gonna assume that AF is on her way and will be appearing in the next 2 days or so. As much as I want a baby, I'm okay with this thought. I really didn't expect I'd nail it my first time TTC. LOL. 

Ughhh. Off to sulk and get some sleep. xD Night all!


----------



## Jess137

So I am pretty calm right now, considering that AF was due like 5 days ago. I guess because I have no symptoms and have gotten 2 BFN's. I would be shocked if I am pg right now. Maybe I'm a freak of nature and just don't have pregnancy symptoms? Or are my cycles just going to be super long? I don't know. Anyway just wanted to drop by and get caught up.

Swan: That sounds like something I would do. I have a horrible memory. I'm worried about how much worse it will be when I do get pregnant. Ever heard of preg-nesia? I have. I won't have any memory left!

CeeDee: I have Tuesday off too! One of the 2 doctors I work for took a 4 day weekend, so my boss asked if I wanted to be off as well. It has flown by though, tomorrow is my last day off, then it's back to work. Grr. I wish I would win the lottery. That would involve actually buying lottery tickets though. Hmm.


----------



## Jess137

I just posted that, but I went to the bathroom (TMI!) and have a little spotting, and I think I'm getting AF cramps. We'll see, oh well! Next month is our month girls!


----------



## Dinah93

AF only 3 days this month - much heavier than usual but shorter too, so not complaining too much! 

Not timing BDing, just when we feel like it. Which is usually at least once a day, but the odd day will slip by and I won't worry about it. I think a lot of people here are just starting TTC, so taking it a bit more relaxed and can start timing if a few months go by and they get impatient!


----------



## pink23

i havent a clue wih temping and chart lol so will be taking the relaxed aprroach i think. Have some opks just while im waiting for af to turn up.
Every twinge I get I think she's going to turn up lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

ughhhhh. temp dropped today, but this thermometer is really not good. I only say that because after I took my BBT, I took my temp again within ten minutes and it leapt to 98.67. ummm, no. so I logged it, and we'll see what tomorrow brings.

but I have light cramps and am pretty sure it's an indication that AF will be arriving tomorrow. damn my 11 day LP. :( lol. 

best of luck to all those who are in their 2WW!!


----------



## dodgegirl

So exciting to hear everyone getting ready to BD to make a BABY !!! :) yay.
today I'm CD12, and my temp dropped by .6, I thought it was a ton ! But I am super stressed out over the house. So maybe that's why? My FOB won't be able to insem until June 3rd at the earliest, as he'll be out of town for work. ugh. so if OV comes early, that will suck !

So my home inspection is today at 4pm. Wish me luck on that everyone, it is very stressful for those of you who have bought a house you can understand !!! 

:headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## kimberley3

i know the feeling about missing ovulation if my cycle this month is the same as last 36days then i will be ovulating on the last few days when im away on works hoilday. so i culd catch the egg but it it comes earlier then we have missed our first month ahhh. as they say good things come to those who waits.. lol hopefully us then :) lol


----------



## Jess137

I'm out, AF got me this morning. With a vengeance! These cramps are unbelievable. Swan, I just saw a thread yesterday about bad BBT thermometers. I'll find it and post here. I don't know what kind you bought as a replacement, but I got a BD and I love it.

EDIT: Here's the thread, interesting. I had the same experience. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/539645-please-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html


----------



## pink23

Hi everyone. Does anyone recomend any buyers on ebay for pregnancy tests?xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess - I have the BBT from Target. It's a piece of CRAP. lol. I love the BD though! I just got the email, it'll be here tomorrow, YAYYYY. thank god I'm not waiting for Ov. Sheesh, that would be awful.

Gotta jet for now, work's insane, but I'll catch up with everyone else later <3


----------



## lu-is

Pink 23  Super sperm.. he he he he that made my morning.
The seller I bought my PG tests from on ebay no longer has any items for sale :( dang.. they were super cheap.

Kimberely3  I think Im on CD3 today, so were just one day apart. : ) 

WannaBmummy  your plan is just like mine, BD and BD some more, whenever, where-ever and what happens, happens.

Poppiebug  Ive been finding it hard to cut back on the caffeine intake (I dont drink a lot but I would like to drink even less), I think this article will help motivate me as its another thing to consider. I am scared of an ectopic pregnancy, and if cutting back caffeine might prevent that than Im in. 

Swanxsong  Leaving your thermometer at your in-laws, lol too funny! Okay, in addition to the super sperm this story also made my morning. It would be an akward thing to phone about hi by the way, was there an extra thermometer laying around the house?)

Dodgegirl  Good luck with the home inspection. :thumbup:

Jess137: sorry that the witch got you, perhaps youre right, next month will truly be our month. Go Junebugs!

-	I have some ICs stocked up for when we start. Hope I have enough. : )

I also bought some OPKs to see if I do ovulate next month. Im not too worried after that, but with coming off of birth control, and having had Ovarian surgery 2 and a half months ago I want to see if ovulation will happen or not.

Today is my husbands graduation from university!! Hooray!!!! Im very proud of him.
Like me hes got a Bachelor of Music now, not the most useful degree, but I still love it!
Im taking the afternoon off of work to go to the ceremony, and then were going for dinner with his parents. 
Makes me feel more ready to start TTC, my husband did not want to try while he was still in school, guess what.. hes done now! ;)


----------



## beccad

Lu-is that's fantastic news! Congrats to your hubby and hope you enjoy the ceremony xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have a great day lu-is, congrats to your hubby!


----------



## Mrs Mel

In answer to the BD question, I'm not sure either, its hard to know whether to do it every night, or every other night. Hmmmm.


----------



## Jess137

I got mine from fertilityplan, but they came with my Pre Seed. I don't know if they sell them separate.


----------



## Poppiebug

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:​* June is here!!!  
  
​*

Woohoooo!! TTC officially starts this month! We've made it ladies!! 

Sending :dust: to everyone that is in their TWW, those who are TTC already and those who, like me, are starting later in the month and beyond.

I have 23 more sleeps to go before we are on that plane and our TTC and I cannot wait! I have a very busy 23 days coming up with travel for work so here's hoping the days just fly by.
:flower: :flower: :flower:​


----------



## kimberley3

:D love the above post :D D :D :D :D :D :D :D 
Lots of :bfp: ladies xx


----------



## swanxxsong

it's still May here but I DONT CARE. HAPPY JUNE LADIES!

Cannot wait to see everyone get their BFPS!!!


----------



## Jess137

I'm so ready to change my ticker to "have been TTC for..." instead!


----------



## Jess137

I was out with my mom and grandma all day today. We were talking at lunch and they said that women in our family don't have great pregnancies. I can't ask them to elaborate because I can't let them know we are TTC. Mom also was talking about how she is concerned about my weight when it comes time to TTC (like I said, she doesn't know we are). I'm sorry, I have been doing Zumba classes 3 times a week for a year and trying to watch what I eat, but I was on BCP's which didn't help, and I'm, on Seroquel for my bipolar, which basically causes you to gain weight and/or have a very hard time losing weight. I'm doing my best here. Grandma actually asked if I was on BCP and I had to say yes. I hate lying to my family, but I don't have any other choice. They would never support us TTC right now. So I wasn't feeling so great about that today.


----------



## Nanner

Aw, I'm sorry Jess. I'm sure you want to scream from the roof tops that you're trying for a baby. It must take the fun out of it when you know that the ones you love won't support you. It will all turn around!


----------



## beccad

Big hugs Jess. My mum can be insensitive like that too. I think if you're healthy then that's good. You didn't look overweight in any of your photos!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy June Ladies! :thumbup:

Baby Dust all round :dust:

In many ways it's felt like a long wait, but June also seems to have come around quite quickly! I have my fingers crossed for each of us!

Jess, so sorry about your family. You know your body more than anyone and, as beccad said, you certainly din't look overweight at all in your photos.
I hope that they are able to give you all the support you need, once you are pregnant :)

I'm so sorry for missing people out, it isn't intentional at all, it is just hard to keep up with everyone in such a big thread :)


----------



## kimberley3

Jess I don't think you look overweight. even if the drs say you are it depends how you carry it and what your medical stats are. as i overweight i look overweight but on the other hand my blood pressure is great even on the low side 107/66 and not signs of diabetes blood sugar is low. temp is always 36 ish and i go zumba twice and walk uphill for a hour n half 3times a week and a vegertrain lol!!! so its just other peoples idea which is not the same as everyone elses, as long as your eating healthy and exercising is prolly more than normal weight people do! but no just smile and do what your doing. sorry for the rant lol. but think about it its *THE FIRST OF JUNEEEEEEEE* oo0o0oo0o0o its our time now everybody x


----------



## pink23

wooohooo xx


----------



## swanxxsong

*JUNE IS FINALLY HERE!!!*

Ahh, me too *Jess*! I&#8217;m so excited to see everyone&#8217;s tickers changing! As for your family, it&#8217;s tough having to lie &#8211; I understand that. But they&#8217;ll understand, when things are said and done. Weight issues, ugh. I get tired of hearing about them too. /: But you&#8217;re right, you&#8217;re trying the best you can with the circumstances that surround you, and that&#8217;s awesome! Even if you&#8217;re not in the range people might say/claim/whatever is &#8216;best&#8217; for TTC, you&#8217;re keeping your body healthy and that&#8217;s a good thing! I know plenty of women who&#8217;ve gotten pregnant while not within the &#8216;proclaimed weight range for their height&#8217;, so I try not to stress over it yet. It&#8217;s not easy though. =( FWIW, I think you&#8217;re beautiful and you&#8217;re keeping yourself healthy so that is what is important. I get that she cares, but it&#8217;s not always helpful to hear those things. I understand that completely, my dad&#8217;s pretty blunt about weight issues and it drives me batty. =(

*Kimberley *has a great point &#8211; if your stats are good, then you&#8217;re ahead of the game. I have thin friends with awful BP and other health issues, too. I&#8217;m classified overweight, by a pretty decent chunk, but I also do have some muscle to it, and my health stats are reasonably good. I just strive to keep my BP and chol levels down, and let the rest work its magic. xD

For everyone who&#8217;s starting, WOOHOO! :D Look at that, we're finally *JUNEBUGS*!

AFM I&#8217;m due for AF today. I have cramps. It&#8217;s sad. LOL. Ah well!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi ladies just wanted to say

....................:happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy June!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are you all doing, I havent been on for ages really, been looking on 1st tri now and then!

My DD was sick with flu all last week and now I have caught it:dohh: so not fun on top of the sickness and tiredness!

I will be checking it to see the lovely BFP's!!

Loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

good morning (here) ladies !! just wanted to write real quick, gotta get ready for work, but so glad JUNE is finally here !!!!! YAY !!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## pink23

Lets start getting those bfps xx


----------



## swanxxsong

ahhhh welsh mum! I love seeing your avvy!

<3 hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg girls. I just wrote the longest post only for it to be deleted! Opps! So anyways. I shall try again. I will def be leaving parts out!

We had fun in Atlanta. We got back late Monday night. I leave to go to Dallas tomorrow for 5 days for my sister&#8217;s graduation with her masters. I feel so unprepared. I have yet to pack and still have house chores to do! I ideally wanted to get a new bathing suit too but don&#8217;t think I will have time to go out and get one. I am excited to spend time with family and just chill out. I so need a real vaca!!

I should be OVing this weekend while out of town. I am kinda bummed about it. I know that traveling causes odd temps. So I hope that they stay somewhat stable and easily readible! My temps were high this past weekend but I chaulk that up to drinking alcohol!! ;)

I am so happy that it is June today! My next AF should come 6/20. We will be TTC after that date and OV then should be around 4th of July which is awesome because we have an extra day off of work for the holiday. That will work to my advantage if you ask me &#8211; extra BDing!! ;)

I hear ya Jess about family. We aren&#8217;t telling family partly because we are not sure if they will be excited or somewhat disappointed. I am worried about our decision not being completely supported. I think both of our families feel that we prolly should be waiting til after my husband graduates from college. We don&#8217;t care &#8211; we are ready and are financially stable. I don&#8217;t care what other people think. It is not their decision to even make.

I am so annoyed of hearing my co-worker talk about being pregnant. She isn&#8217;t even pregnant. I don&#8217;t even say anything about it. I just let her babble.

I am still trying to figure out about my insurance. I did however find out that I will be able to get on works if the schools insurance changes in any sort of way as that is considered a major change. School still haven't yet put out pricing and the explanation of benefits. I doubt I will go with the schools &#8211; I am so mad right now at them. They are only covering like $30 of a $300 bill for my annual pap at the OBGYN. SOooo furious!! I won&#8217;t need any added worries if I become preggers because of the insurance. So even though works is more expensive I will get piece of mind&#8230; Sure hope I am making the right decision.

ETA: My one cousin had her baby girl. Amelia Rae. She is super cute and I am super envious! Can't wait for it to be me! Hopefully in 1 years time! 

Anyways, glad to be back only to be gone again! I prolly won&#8217;t get on til I get back on Tuesday! Y'all have a great weekend!! Hope to come back to more BFP's in the group!!;)


----------



## beccad

Jess/Swann some of my v slim friends (UK size 6 so US 2 I think) are the unhealthiest people I know. They eat all manner of crap and binge drink massively mainly because nothing they do causes them to gain weight. I have to be more careful, although I'm not all that big either (UK 10 right now) but I still have to watch what I do to a certain extent.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I keep smiling every time I look at the calendar and it says June!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey ladies 

HAPPY JUNE!! lol :haha:

Obviously ive got about 20 days until i get my coil out so i'm not TTC yet but good luck to everyone that is :dust: :dust:

Well i feel like crap :( i'm at the end of my AF even though i wasn't supposed to start till at least today...oh well lol. Also i'm coming down with something, ive had it on and off the past few weeks but this afternoon my head has just felt like its going to explode :( :( sorry to whinge lol 

We decided yesterday that when we start TTC in August we will start on my OH birthday :D which is the 6th so 11 days before we fly out and 19 days before the wedding. So i figure if we do manage to get pregnant straight away then i won't be far enough along to really have any symptoms etc 

so anyway good luck to all you TTC!! xx


----------



## kimberley3

I have started my own little diary about TTC and the whole journey which im going to go through as i think it will be a nice thing to do and for me to look back on as i guessing i will forget most things due to the stress or joy etc lol. 
Did anybody see the bbc1 last night at 9pm about people with Learning disabilites the abuse which they went through. i will post the link it really upset me with me working in this sector and just generaly how upsetting it is.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011pwt6/Panorama_Undercover_Care_The_Abuse_Exposed/


----------



## CeeDee

Happy June 1st everyone! Officially start of TTC for some of us! I bought some Target brand OPK&#8217;s yesterday and a thermometer. I hope they work. I&#8217;m kind of worried about my thermometer now. Our plan is to just BD whenever. I&#8217;ll still be charting, but I&#8217;m not going to plan the BD&#8217;ing.

Dodgegirl, Hope all goes well with inspection, Keep us posted.

Lu-is, Congrats to hubby!

Jess137, BCP are a killer on your weight. I exercise 4-5 times a week and cut calories and still have a hard time losing weight. We will be here to support you. If you feel like it&#8217;s a good time for you to have a baby than go for it. I had totally forgotten I told my mom in January that we were waiting till June to start TTC and she mentioned it yesterday when we were shopping. I hope she doesn't start asking about BFP's at 4th of July.


----------



## Jess137

Thanks for all the support guys. Sorry for the pity party. It's really nice to know that you have a support system, even if it is online with people all over the world! I'm glad that I'm getting to know you all!

In other news....
HAPPY JUNE!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm glad you're doing well *Welsh*! Well, except for the flu part... thanks for stopping in though, I'm excited for you!

Wow *Snowflakes*, lots of traveling! I wish I could actually go somewhere! I hope you are able to get the insurance figured out. Once you do get pg though, I think that the insurance through your work would be better for you. Even though the premium is more, you should end up paying less of the total bill than you would with the cheaper insurance. It's such a pain, isn't it? I do billing, I know how difficult insurance companies are. They don't want to pay for anything! 

That's exciting about your cousin's baby girl. I know that I am jealous of my SIL's baby too, but she is adorable and such a sweetheart, I love being around her.

Sorry you aren't feeling well *wanaBmummy*! I hope you get better soon. That's really cool that you get to start TTC on your future hubby's birthday.

*Kimberly*, I'm thinking about starting a TTC journal on B&B, but I'm trying to figure out if I can come up with enough interesting things to say. I tend to ramble about things way off topic, as you can tell! I think it will be good for you to keep a journal though, it's a good idea.


----------



## Poppiebug

So glad to hear of everyone's excitement now that we're in June. I wish we were starting right now but I know its best to wait the last 23 days until we go away. I probably wouldn't get preg now anyways seeing as I am past my ov date but will be good to get this cycle out of the way and then let the BD begin when we go to America! 

Im at Perth airport waiting to board my flight back to Melbourne. I cant wait to get home and sleep in my own bed and have cuddles with hubby. 

I struggle with my weight also, have been a bigger girl all my life. My sister was the same and had no problems conceiving so I am hoping that all goes well for me. As i have mentioned before, my BP is on the high side but my Dr knows this and will recommend me to be watched closely.

Well i had better go and get organised to board the plane. Talk soon lovely Junebugs! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm not even sure what to think or say at this moment, because I'm in a state of shock. But the period cramps? Were... not period cramps. I got a :bfp: today, much to my shock. Unable to believe it, esp because I used a blue dye test, I took 3 more other tests. 

Same results. 

I'm 11 DPO so we're being wary, have only told parents and my sister (who sees my charts so she knows this stuff LOL) and we're keeping it mum until the scan. I'll call tomorrow to make that appointment. but oh my goodness, my brain. it cannot handle this. 

So I'm torn with a ton of crazy emotions, mostly excitement, and I feel like my stomach might turn inside-out currently. 

AHH. 

But um, yeah. I'm still going to stalk here, if that's okay - I won't be a pest, I swear. I just want to keep up to tabs with my lovely ladiessssss. <3


----------



## swanxxsong

OMG listen to me being all selfish. I'm so so so sorry. So here, let me rehash:

I agree with *CeeDee*, BCPs are crap for weight management. I gained so much weight on them, it wasn't even funny. Sure, laziness and eating poorly and drinking booze accounted for some of it, but they didn't help.

*Jess*, this is for support, love and ranting. By all means, rant away! :D 

*WanaB & Poppie* - I feel as though the time leading up to June has flown, so I really hope this period of time flies by for both of you, and for anyone else waiting!

Safe travels, *Poppie*!!!

And *kimberley*, I'm going to go stalk your journal now. ;)


Terribly sorry if I missed anyone; I'm trying to keep up, but sometimes my brain doesn't handle the overload. LOL


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong said:


> I'm not even sure what to think or say at this moment, because I'm in a state of shock. But the period cramps? Were... not period cramps. I got a :bfp: today, much to my shock. Unable to believe it, esp because I used a blue dye test, I took 3 more other tests.
> 
> Same results.
> 
> I'm 11 DPO so we're being wary, have only told parents and my sister (who sees my charts so she knows this stuff LOL) and we're keeping it mum until the scan. I'll call tomorrow to make that appointment. but oh my goodness, my brain. it cannot handle this.
> 
> So I'm torn with a ton of crazy emotions, mostly excitement, and I feel like my stomach might turn inside-out currently.
> 
> AHH.
> 
> But um, yeah. I'm still going to stalk here, if that's okay - I won't be a pest, I swear. I just want to keep up to tabs with my lovely ladiessssss. <3

HOLY CRAP!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's AMAZING NEWS! One June 1st and the Junebugs have 2 :bfp:'s! I think this is a good omen for the rest of us! Yay, hun I am so excited for you!
I'm updating the title as we speak!


----------



## Jess137

Did you do a digi? I wanna see your :bfp:! Sorry, I want to live vicariously through you for a few weeks till it's my turn to test!


----------



## swanxxsong

HAHAHA! Aw, thanks hun! I definitely think it's a good omen!!

And I'm spreading LOTS and LOTS of baby dust for all of you!

(and sticky dust to our BFPs lol)

:dust: :headspin: :dust: :headspin:

Okay, as for tests, I have photos of all four on my phone but I got lazy in transferring them, so the first is the FMU blue dye (aka evil), which led me to be nervous and concerned that my hopes were too high. I kept telling myself I was imagining the crosshairs, but my sister saw it via text so I was so confused. Took two others then took the last attachment, with afternoon pee that I forced myself to hold for about 2 hours before testing. Faint, but visible, and according to the stats I saw on Countdown to Pregnancy, it's not uncommon that they're faint at 11 DPO (which makes sense, when I thought about it, but at first I was scared). Gotta call tomorrow to make my appointment. I'm walking on eggshells at the moment. Oyyyy. 

And I'm going to shut up now. I need to stop rambling like a teenager who's in love for the first time. LOL.


----------



## Jess137

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing your tests! You know we're all hoping and praying for sticky beans for you both!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow, massive congrats swanxxsong!! What incredible news! :happydance:

Very happy for you! 

Please stay with us, we'd love to have you around!


----------



## beccad

Swann, you aren't selfish at al! That's amazing news!! I did think when I looked at your chart that you couldn't possibly have missed ovulation with the frequency you BD'd :haha: 

I really hope the rest of us aren't going to be too far behind you. I gues you're due around Valentines Day?!

Jess I'm going to keep a journal, although I think I'm going to put pen to paper rather than doing an online one. I can't think anyone will want to read my mundane ramblings about washing the dishes!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Te he, I noticed the frequency of the BD'ing too!

As for a journal, I've been keeping one too, a paper one, not electronic and I've found it really useful. It's been a good time filler while I've been waiting to TTC and also it'll be nice to look back at have the memories :)


----------



## pink23

congrats swan xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

swanxxsong said:


> I'm not even sure what to think or say at this moment, because I'm in a state of shock. But the period cramps? Were... not period cramps. I got a :bfp: today, much to my shock. Unable to believe it, esp because I used a blue dye test, I took 3 more other tests.
> 
> Same results.
> 
> I'm 11 DPO so we're being wary, have only told parents and my sister (who sees my charts so she knows this stuff LOL) and we're keeping it mum until the scan. I'll call tomorrow to make that appointment. but oh my goodness, my brain. it cannot handle this.
> 
> So I'm torn with a ton of crazy emotions, mostly excitement, and I feel like my stomach might turn inside-out currently.
> 
> AHH.
> 
> But um, yeah. I'm still going to stalk here, if that's okay - I won't be a pest, I swear. I just want to keep up to tabs with my lovely ladiessssss. <3


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance: Massive congratulations Hun! I am soooo happy for you!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## simno1

swanxxsong said:


> I'm not even sure what to think or say at this moment, because I'm in a state of shock. But the period cramps? Were... not period cramps. I got a :bfp: today, much to my shock. Unable to believe it, esp because I used a blue dye test, I took 3 more other tests.
> 
> Same results.
> 
> I'm 11 DPO so we're being wary, have only told parents and my sister (who sees my charts so she knows this stuff LOL) and we're keeping it mum until the scan. I'll call tomorrow to make that appointment. but oh my goodness, my brain. it cannot handle this.
> 
> So I'm torn with a ton of crazy emotions, mostly excitement, and I feel like my stomach might turn inside-out currently.
> 
> AHH.
> 
> But um, yeah. I'm still going to stalk here, if that's okay - I won't be a pest, I swear. I just want to keep up to tabs with my lovely ladiessssss. <3



I'm more of a lurkier rather than posting on these sites but many congrats - let's hope it sticks and we all get some fairy dust and get our BFP's soon :)


----------



## swanxxsong

thanks ladies! <3 you're all so wonderful. 

haha, we _did_ BD a lot... since we were on the cruise, there was no dog to stare at us (LOL!) and plenty of time on our hands. :dohh: 

I feel okay, other than the cramps - which my sister also had from day one and said they didn't go away for weeks - my brain keeps telling me that I'm having my period, but no. so it's kind of... strange? 

the crazy thing is, I have a friend who was on her third cycle TTC, and our cycles were identical this month - we ovulated same day! she got her BFP today, so beyond exciting!

I love reading people's journals about their progress. my sister wrote one during her pregnancy about what she craved, how each exam went, etc. I definitely want to record the same things, so I can look back and remember. 

anyway, I'm definitely lurking here because I have good feelings for my junebugs. best of luck to everyoneeeee!! xoxo :dust:


----------



## CeeDee

Congratulations, Swanxx!!!! :yipee: Praying for a sticky bean! :baby:


----------



## beccad

I'm very jealous of your tickers swann!


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Swan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wowwee!!! yay! I'm so happy for you!

It's been a crazy busy day at work. I hope to give a better response to everyone's posts later today. But I really had to say congrats to swan!


----------



## wanaBmummy

WOW!!! Congrats congrats congrats!!! Sooooooooo pleased for you hun :D xxx


----------



## pink23

2 bfps and plenty more to come xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

pink23 said:


> 2 bfps and plenty more to come xxx

YES! I'm very excited to see who is next on the list!


----------



## beccad

Oh I had a dream last night that there was third BFP on this thread. I was convinced it had happened so was a bit confused when I opened up our thread just now!


----------



## pink23

oooh . Cant wait to see if it comes true xx


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies! I'm new to this, and hope you don't mid me joining you on here?! Bit of background......

I'm 26, married 3 years, and we've just started TTC as of last night!!!! I'm very excited, as we've been waiting for what feels like ages!!! Congrats to those of you who are BFP.....i'm jealous!!!! Good luck to everyone else who started TTC in June too, it will be good to be on this journey with lots of others in the same boat


----------



## Poppiebug

*swanxxsong* OMG OMG OMG!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is wonderful news. I'm so excited for you.

I got back from Perth safely. So glad to be home and in my own bed. The next few weeks are going to be so busy, here's hoping the time flies by. 

I hope everyone is having a good Friday. Lovin' that it's the weekend here. We're off to a friend's birthday dinner tomorrow night at a Japanese restaurant. It's going to be my last dinner with friends out that I'll be drinking at (not that they will know that). 

Today I did some future baby shopping. This shop that had these gorgeous ladybug clothes that I've been coveting for ages is having a sale so I went in and purchased a few little things for that one day. These are probably more for a girl but I don't care. I got a hoodie, a top, a bib, photo frames and clips (which are more for me really but all part of the "set"). Here's a photo of my haul https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb295/babybeatlebug/2011-06-031730161.jpg


I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Meadows said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new to this, and hope you don't mid me joining you on here?! Bit of background......
> 
> I'm 26, married 3 years, and we've just started TTC as of last night!!!! I'm very excited, as we've been waiting for what feels like ages!!! Congrats to those of you who are BFP.....i'm jealous!!!! Good luck to everyone else who started TTC in June too, it will be good to be on this journey with lots of others in the same boat

Welcome Meadows!! I hope your TTC journey is a short one!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you *Poppie*! I'm glad you had a safe journey home. Oh my goodness, your baby buys are _adorable_!!!!!! Squee!!!! So flippin' cute!

Ahhh *Becca*, I hate dreams like that, when I wake up confused, I mean. I have pretty realistic and vivid dreams, it happens a lot. I've dreamed about people passing away more than once and woke up sobbing, unable to believe it wasn't true. :( So I'm sorry for the letdown, but hopefully it comes true soon!!

Welcome *Meadows*!! And thank you, as well. :) Hope your :bfp: finds you soon!

As for everyone else, I already forget (and should make a list): who is testing soon? Who's waiting to O? How are things? :D <3


----------



## beccad

Well I'm 7DPO today, so testing next week if AF doesn't come first. I'm going to try and hold out until Thursday (9th) if I can. I'll be 13DPO then. I suppose I could test on Monday 10DPO, but that seems quite early. 

Hi meadows! Welcome to our little group!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Friday, everyone!

Welcome Meadows!!!

Poppiebug, Welcome back!!! I love the ladybug clothes, sooooo cute!!! 

AFM, still waiting for CD1.


----------



## Mrs Mel

So cute Poppie! Can't wait to start buying baby things!

Welcome Meadow!

I am on CD4, waiting very impatiently to ov! Decided to chart too, just so I can understand what my body is doing and when.


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Meadows! The more the merrier!

Beccad, maybe your dream is a sign that you will be the next BFP? ;) 

Poppie - those lady bug clothes are adorable! awww!!!

My hubby's convocation/graduation ceremony went great! It was really long and boring, to be honest but he was so happy and when I saw him walking across the stage I was super duper proud of him. :)
Oooh I'm on CD 6! Finally feel like I'm actually TTC now as we BD'd yesterday. It's most definetly too early to catch the egg but oh well.


----------



## Meadows

Ahhhh thanks to you all for making me feel so welcome!!! I'm still trying to get used to all the lingo that is used!!! Now that we're officially TTC that all i can think about, but they say it takes and average of 6 cycles to get pregnant, so i fear i may be waiting quite some time for a BFP! So this might sound like a stupid question given the title of this group(!?) but has everyone else literally just started trying then?!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Meadows said:


> Ahhhh thanks to you all for making me feel so welcome!!! I'm still trying to get used to all the lingo that is used!!! Now that we're officially TTC that all i can think about, but they say it takes and average of 6 cycles to get pregnant, so i fear i may be waiting quite some time for a BFP! So this might sound like a stupid question given the title of this group(!?) but has everyone else literally just started trying then?!

Hi there :)

Most have, some obviously started a bit earlier hence the :bfp: :) and then there are a few like me who arn't starting quite yet.

I'm getting my coil taken out sometime in the week starting 20/06/11 and are then NTNP until 06/08/11 when we will start TTC properly just before our wedding.

xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi meadow :wave:
Im waiting on cd1 to appear. xx


----------



## beccad

I dreamt it was Dodge who had the BFP rather than me. It was SO vivid :shrug:

Meadows, I am TTC now, 7 days past ovulation (DPO) so just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best now!

I think the six cycles thing means that most couples will have conceived in that time frame. Plenty do conceive much quicker! I think the sample is a bit skewed on sites like these -people experiencing difficulties will naturally turn to such a place for information and support. A straw poll I saw on another site said 80% of the women there conceived in three cycles or less.


----------



## Mrs Mel

I quite like the fact that we're all at slightly different stages, so we can all learn from each others experiences.

And, we have 2 beans already, so we must be doing something right!!


----------



## Mazzy17

Well im 2 days late for my current AF....i think she is being a little b**** and gonna pop up soon grrrr


----------



## swanxxsong

*mrs mel*, I swear by charting. seriously, you'll be glad you are doing it. such a great way to understand your body! :) 

so... trying to rehash for my own sake, becca is testing soon, ceedee is waiting for her cycle to begin along with pink, mrs mel is waiting to O, as is lu-is. various stages, I love it!

Ccongrats to your hubby, *lu *and glad all went well with commencement!

you'll find, *meadows*, these ladies are awesome. I love them all! we're in various stages of TTC at the moment. as said above, some started trying before June (*welshmum *was the first, I _believe_...she now has her BFP), others are just beginning and others are holding off a few more weeks or months. so it's nice, we can swap stories and symptoms and offer support. I love it here, I'm glad they didn't kick me to the curb yet. ;D

yeah, I feel like six cycles is a pretty _rough_ estimate. I'll say it again, I feel like charting does, in many cases, up your odds. I love knowing precisely when I ovulate without having to take OPKs daily. (I know, we're tired of hearing me talk about charting LOL my bad)

my sister was 32 and conceived in 3, and she wasn't really _trying_ those months, she ovulated late and made an 'oops' pretty much. lol. my friend just got her :bfp: and she was on month 3, she's 26. my boss got both her boys on the first try! lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

Mazzy17 said:


> Well im 2 days late for my current AF....i think she is being a little b**** and gonna pop up soon grrrr

I hate the waiting game. stupid :witch: lol


----------



## lu-is

Meadows- I have quite literally just started TTC. :) Finished BCP at the end of May and I'm near the start of my first cycle (cd6 woot!) As mentioned we have a couple lucky ladies who moved their TTC date sooner and got a BFP but we're selfish and won't let them leave us because our group is that awesome, and some ladies who are starting mid, end of June or sometime there after. 

Mazzy - Why does AF toy with us so much! She knows you want to start trying and really wants to piss you off by making you wait. like swan said, stupid :witch:

I'm wondering when I should try an OPK. Since I've just been 7 days without BCP from here on out I could possibly ovulate at any time (dun dun duh...) or atleast that's what things I've read say. I guess that makes it more of a game for this month :D he he he
I think I might try one in a day or two just to see what it says.


----------



## beccad

Lu-is I started taking OPKs on CD10 I think. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## lu-is

I believe before BC they were about 28 days. I never exactly counted before lol now of course I wish I had.


----------



## Meadows

Ok cool.....thanks to all for filling me in, i now feel up to date  !!!! 

It's really nice to be able to chat on here as i have chosen not to tell family and friends that we're TTC (although they'll prob expect it!!!) as i want it to be a surprise when it happens, so it's good to be able to put down my thoughts and feelings on here as well as hearing about everybody elses journeys, that way i don't feel so alone!!! 

So i'm just waiting for AF to appear. I'm normally a 28day cycle, but that would mean it appearing today and well, it isn't showing any signs of doing so, and there's no way i can be pregnant as literally only agreed to TTC as of yesterday!!! I swear our bodies are very clever and love playing tricks on us!!!

Anyway, good luck to all xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

*lu-is*, I started OPKs on CD9 during my first cycle off BCP, because I wanted to be sure I'd catch it. ;) Anywhere from 9-10 would be good, I'd think. :)

best of luck, hope everyone has a great weekend! xo


----------



## kimberley3

congrats swan :D
so happy for you wooohooo lol 
i was about cd21 ovulating after bcp and had a 36 day cycle, so not im waiting for my ovualtion wooohooo heheh lol not sure how long this cycle will be just had my first period which was pretty normal im on cd7 so wondering but if it falls as a 28day i will ovulate when im on hoilday with work :( but if its a 36 it should be when i get back :D hopefully that will be the time as i would hate to miss our first month of trying! 

Well done a 7-3.30 shift today had hour rest then walked to zumba and did a sesson and oh my it was boiling never worked so hard lol then walked home and just waiting for the other half to come home he is at work ahhh how is everyone doing, im not a happy bunny got work at 7am again.. i need my sleep. you all having a good start to the weekend?


----------



## Jess137

Hi Meadows! Welcome! DH and I were NTNP for 3 months and are now TTC. Also, I love B&B! It's great to have someone to talk to about the TTC journey. Plus, any question you have, someone can answer it!

Poppie, those are so adorable!

Swan, AF is almost gone and I am on CD4 right now. I didn't O until CD18 last month, so I have no idea what will happen. I can't wait until you have scan pictures!!!

Kimberly, I'll be heading off to Zumba in a few hours. Awesome! The only thing that sucks is that it's so hot outside that the floor is sticky. My group of Zumba girls is going out tomorrow night, I am super excited. Other than that I'm planning on going to my parents' house and parking my butt on a raft in the pool!


----------



## dodgegirl

lu-is said:


> Meadows- I have quite literally just started TTC. :) Finished BCP at the end of May and I'm near the start of my first cycle (cd6 woot!) As mentioned we have a couple lucky ladies who moved their TTC date sooner and got a BFP but we're selfish and won't let them leave us because our group is that awesome, and some ladies who are starting mid, end of June or sometime there after.
> 
> Mazzy - Why does AF toy with us so much! She knows you want to start trying and really wants to piss you off by making you wait. like swan said, stupid :witch:
> 
> I'm wondering when I should try an OPK. Since I've just been 7 days without BCP from here on out I could possibly ovulate at any time (dun dun duh...) or atleast that's what things I've read say. I guess that makes it more of a game for this month :D he he he
> I think I might try one in a day or two just to see what it says.

Aww yes we are an awesome group aren't we !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Lu-is* I would watch for other signs of OV, like CM before testing? I know the OPK's I buy are super expensive and don't want to waste them, but as it's your first month, you really do have to do figure out what your body is trying to do. I'm 3 months off of BCP and I'm still trying to figure it out !!! 

I did my 2nd cycle of INSEM tonight, 1st day. We will insem again on sunday. I didnt use OPK this month, just thought we would insem every other day for a few days around my OV time and see what happens, especially since spermies live for 5 days. Didn't want to pay $28 for the OPK's. ugh.


----------



## lu-is

That sounds like a good plan Dodge! I was just thinking that it should be time to try again for you. Fingers crossed that this will be your lucky month. :thumbup:

Thanks for the advice, I think I'll hold off on the OPKs for now. I think I'm just really kean to feel like I'm doing something. lol


----------



## dodgegirl

lu-is said:


> That sounds like a good plan Dodge! I was just thinking that it should be time to try again for you. Fingers crossed that this will be your lucky month. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I think I'll hold off on the OPKs for now. I think I'm just really kean to feel like I'm doing something. lol

Thanks !!!!!!!!! 

yah i hear ya. you tracking your OV signs in a log or anything ? 
i use the book, "what to expect b4 youre expecting" it has a log in the back that i love !!


----------



## beccad

Good luck dodge!

Jess, sitting in a pool sounds lovely right now! We're having a reasonably warm spell in the UK (it was 28c in my garden yesterday, about 85f I guess) although I expect it's probably hotter where you are!

Nothing much happening here. Been feeling a bit tingly in my nipples and also like my breasts are heavier, but I get that for PMT too, so who knows!


----------



## Dinah93

Ran into one of my DHs colleagues with his wife, little girl and month old little boy in the supermarket last night - he's been asking DH at work lots when we're going to have a LO to join us, I made a flippant joke and said we were putting it off till after my promotion which will hopefully be coming in October, but I'm an awful liar - I tend to whitter!


----------



## Jess137

dodgegirl said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> Meadows- I have quite literally just started TTC. :) Finished BCP at the end of May and I'm near the start of my first cycle (cd6 woot!) As mentioned we have a couple lucky ladies who moved their TTC date sooner and got a BFP but we're selfish and won't let them leave us because our group is that awesome, and some ladies who are starting mid, end of June or sometime there after.
> 
> Mazzy - Why does AF toy with us so much! She knows you want to start trying and really wants to piss you off by making you wait. like swan said, stupid :witch:
> 
> I'm wondering when I should try an OPK. Since I've just been 7 days without BCP from here on out I could possibly ovulate at any time (dun dun duh...) or atleast that's what things I've read say. I guess that makes it more of a game for this month :D he he he
> I think I might try one in a day or two just to see what it says.
> 
> Aww yes we are an awesome group aren't we !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *Lu-is* I would watch for other signs of OV, like CM before testing? I know the OPK's I buy are super expensive and don't want to waste them, but as it's your first month, you really do have to do figure out what your body is trying to do. I'm 3 months off of BCP and I'm still trying to figure it out !!!
> 
> I did my 2nd cycle of INSEM tonight, 1st day. We will insem again on sunday. I didnt use OPK this month, just thought we would insem every other day for a few days around my OV time and see what happens, especially since spermies live for 5 days. Didn't want to pay $28 for the OPK's. ugh.Click to expand...

That's great! I wouldn't spend that much on OPK's either. I just have my IC's but I went by CM last month basically, and it was pretty much consistent with my BBT.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh good luck *dodge*! Keeping my FX for you! :D


----------



## Jess137

So girls... I've been thinking about it, and I don't know if right now is a great time for myself and DH to be TTC. I want a baby more than anything in the world, but my parents are having to help us out financially right now. I can't see having a baby and being in the position we are in at the moment. I know that it would be 9 months (if all went well) before there was a baby to take care of, but I am worried. We may have to stick to NTNP for now. I am really sad writing this but I think it's for the best right now. 

I'm not leaving you or anything, I just don't think I'm going to actively start TTC quite yet. I hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## lu-is

Jess137 said:


> So girls... I've been thinking about it, and I don't know if right now is a great time for myself and DH to be TTC. I want a baby more than anything in the world, but my parents are having to help us out financially right now. I can't see having a baby and being in the position we are in at the moment. I know that it would be 9 months (if all went well) before there was a baby to take care of, but I am worried. We may have to stick to NTNP for now. I am really sad writing this but I think it's for the best right now.
> 
> I'm not leaving you or anything, I just don't think I'm going to actively start TTC quite yet. I hope things start looking up soon.

I'm glad you won't be leaving us Jess137! I hope things start to look up soon too :thumbup: That is a very tough decision to have to make. :hugs:
I'll send happy vibes your way to help cheer you up.


----------



## Jess137

Thanks! I'm not changing my TTC ticker right now though, I like to look at it! I may change my mind again, I don't know. It' confusing.


----------



## beccad

Jess :hug: Money worries ate rubbish aren't they. I'm a bit worried about it all myself at the moment as hubby hasn't worked since his accident (a month ago) and he's self employed so doesn't get paid unless he's working. He's speaking to a solicitor about possible compensation at the moment. I'm just thankful we've got some savings, or we'd be seriously struggling by now, probably asking my parents for help I guess. It still might come to that sadly. 

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## pink23

At least your being sensible jess but glad your sticking around xx


----------



## Jess137

FX'd that soon it gets better. One woman that worked with DH just got fired, so he is going to be getting more money soon. We just don't know if it will be a raise + commission, or just commission. Hoping for the former.

And I don't make enough money for what I do, but I love it where I work. It sucks.


----------



## wanaBmummy

arrrrg ladies ive been doing so well and really with our plan for TTC until ...today? lol I really just want to get rid of the coil and go for it ...well at least NTNP until July cause otherwise if we did get a bfp i prob wouldn't fit in my wedding dress lol.

I know i just need to stick with it but its just one of those days... *sigh*

xxx


----------



## lu-is

Don't worry WannaBmom, July will be here before you know it :) :hugs: I hope you can find something to distract you from baby thoughts. Are there any wedding tasks that still need completing?


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww thankyou and i know lol urrrm no wedding plans left to do really. picking up my veil next weekend, and i have to wait for our non -impediments to come before i can send them off. other than that we're pretty much sorted tbh lol but i have got my firends hen do on the 18th so that will deffinatly destract me lol and then my own hen do is on the 9th July :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

*Jess*, I'm so sorry to hear about your financial situation right now. Money is so difficult. /: I'm getting a little concerned since having a baby is so $$$ in the US, but I'm trying to remain positive. Difficult sometimes! I'm glad you're not leaving the group, and I pray things fall together for you soon! 

Aw *wanaB*, patience is the worst! But I agree, July is so much so around the corner, it'll be so soon! :D So tell us about the wedding - I remember seeing the dress awhile ago. Where's the ceremony, honeymoon, etc? You may have told us already, I apologize, my memory isn't the greatest.

Hope hubby is feeling better, *becca*!


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy, I know it's different for everyone but we NTNP'd for 3 months and nothing happened, so who knows? I understand how hard the waiting is, especially since I have to do it now. It sucks, but it will all work out in the end. For you and me!

Swan, thanks for the prayers. Thanks to everyone again for the support. Hoping things get better VERY soon!

You just reminded me! How is your hubby becca?


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everyone has been enjoying their weekend. We went to Japanese for dinner last night. It was very yummy. Was also a great night to catch up with friends.

So glad you like my purchases. I just love ladybugs soooo much and hated the thought of missing out on those cute little items. I see so much ladybug baby stuff around, I bet it'll be my luck that there'll be nothing when I'm actually buying stuff for my LO.



beccad said:


> Nothing much happening here. Been feeling a bit tingly in my nipples and also like my breasts are heavier, but I get that for PMT too, so who knows!

Fingers and toes crossed Becca!! 
How is your hubby??



Jess137 said:


> So girls... I've been thinking about it, and I don't know if right now is a great time for myself and DH to be TTC. I want a baby more than anything in the world, but my parents are having to help us out financially right now. I can't see having a baby and being in the position we are in at the moment. I know that it would be 9 months (if all went well) before there was a baby to take care of, but I am worried. We may have to stick to NTNP for now. I am really sad writing this but I think it's for the best right now.
> 
> I'm not leaving you or anything, I just don't think I'm going to actively start TTC quite yet. I hope things start looking up soon.

Jess - I agree, money worries suck. We're going to be soooo tight financially come the end of this year with our home being finished, moving in, paying rent and mortgage for a bit, then Christmas. Our family is very good and will understand if we dont go tripping around at that time. 

Good on you for being sensible and patient, and would love you to stick around in here even if TTC is a little way off.



wanaBmummy said:


> arrrrg ladies ive been doing so well and really with our plan for TTC until ...today? lol I really just want to get rid of the coil and go for it ...well at least NTNP until July cause otherwise if we did get a bfp i prob wouldn't fit in my wedding dress lol.
> 
> I know i just need to stick with it but its just one of those days... *sigh*
> 
> xxx

OMG I know how you feel. It's like 19 sleeps until we go away but I cant think of anything else other than starting TTC. I just wana go NTNP cuz I'm pretty sure I have ovulated already this month so nothing is likely to happen.


----------



## beccad

Everything to do with TTC is about waiting, I've discovered. Once you've reached the start date you then have to wait another couple of weeks to ovulate, then it's a burst of activity for a couple of days followed by, you've guessed it, more WAITING!! I'm 9 DPO today and just hoping this TTC business doesn't take too much longer as all the waiting is very boring :haha:

WannaB, defo wouldn't be good if you didn't fit in the dress, plus could you imagine if you had nasty morning sickness or something like that. Just wouldn't be nice for you :hug:

Hubby is still in his plaster cast, but it's coming off in 8 days and neither of us can wait :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou everone for all your support! :D I know i just need to stick it out. It'll come round fast enough...look how quick June came around! :D



swanxxsong said:


> *Jess*, I'm so sorry to hear about your financial situation right now. Money is so difficult. /: I'm getting a little concerned since having a baby is so $$$ in the US, but I'm trying to remain positive. Difficult sometimes! I'm glad you're not leaving the group, and I pray things fall together for you soon!
> 
> Aw *wanaB*, patience is the worst! But I agree, July is so much so around the corner, it'll be so soon! :D So tell us about the wedding - I remember seeing the dress awhile ago. Where's the ceremony, honeymoon, etc? You may have told us already, I apologize, my memory isn't the greatest.
> 
> Hope hubby is feeling better, *becca*!

Yes you all saw the dress :blush: I'm not sure if i have told you or not tbh lol
We are getting married abroad in Greece :happydance: Me and OH are very beach/sun orientated people and didn't really want a big wedding. So we are getting married outside a little chapel in St Paul's Bay, Lindos on the island of Rhodes, Greece. We both have never been to Greece and have always wanted to so vuola lol 

So its really a holiday/wedding/honeymoon lol We fly out on the 17th August, get married on the 25th and fly home on the 1st September. We've got about 15 guests which will be lovely, who are all staying for different lengths of time on different dates lol. 

My parents have decided to throw us a reception when we get back for all the family who arn't coming to the wedding so that will be fab :D 

Here are some piccys of where we are getting married :D I'm very happy :happydance: :blush: I think its beautiful :blush:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail_20101026210344000000bacd95c5a633793fa4977ab3167b4170.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









olive%20grove%20villa_lindos_rhodes_%20lindos%20images%20(23).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1









bressert-kristi-saint-paul-s-chapel-lindos-rhodes-greece.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Poppiebug

Wow wanaBmummy! That is stunning. Such a gorgeous place to be married. Its lovely that you are doing it how you want to. Cannot wait to see photos.


Well it's Sunday night here and it is bedtime. Monday again tomorrow which is crappy but as I always say, it's another Monday closer to that magical date!

Love to all the Junebugs and little Junebugs to be! :)


----------



## Dinah93

I think that's a very sensible decision, if painful one Jess. But you don't want to be worrying about money when you should be enjoying your new baby, and it isn't really fair to ask your parents to support anyone else. I don't know your situation, but just remind yourself that any sacrifices you make now are to bring the time you can start TTC forward again, if that means taking on more hours, or cutting down on 'luxuries' (we don't even have a tv because we'd rather pay that bit of money off our debt to make it easier when a LO comes along), just remind yourself that it's all for your baby. 

Joined up to a healthcare cashback plan last night. Went for the top level of cover, its quite expensive at £39 a month, but I can claim back the cost of my contact lenses (£31 a month), and any dental work I need up to £500 a year, and if it takes us a while to get that BFP then there is a fantastic £750 payment on the birth of a child once you've been joined a year - so that'd be a bit of a bonus and make life easier if it takes us a longer than expected. 

Getting nearish to mid cycle now, but no OV symptoms yet.


----------



## beccad

WannaB, that looks gorgeous! I hope you have a lovely time.


----------



## swanxxsong

*WanaB*, that is _breathtaking_! I cannot wait to see wedding photos!! lol. But seriously, beautiful. That is awesome - congrats!

*Becca*, glad to hear hubby is doing well! And yeah, the waiting game stinks. My friend and I were saying that too, you eagerly await your first period after getting off the BCP (which, in most cases, you never look forward to the :witch:), then you wait until you begin ovulating. Once you ovulate, you're in your two-week-wait. Then repeat cycle until a :bfp:. Basically it's like, 3 days of excitement in your highest fertile period, and waitwaitwaitwaitwait for the excitement of a test. LOL.


----------



## Jess137

I agree, it's gorgeous! You are going to have an amazing time! Just think how beautiful your pictures will be, with that dress and that location. Wow!

Becca, glad your hubby is doing better.


----------



## lu-is

WannaBmummy: that looks like a gorgeous place to get married! Wow! It's going to be wonderful!

Becca & Swan: Since there is so much waiting until Ovulation it makes me want to post on BnB more, then I actually feel like I'm doing something to TTC. If that makes sense... lol right now there is only so much I can do.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I never thought taking a coil out could get so complicated. I thought i had the WHOLE of June but no.

My doctor only works 3 days a week anyway and from what i've read you usually bleed normal to heavy for a week maybe more after having the coil removed. I don't want this to over lap with my hen weekends. i also don't want to leave it until July. looking at it this gives me 2 weeks in this month where i can take it out, 6 days in total. But looking at when i can actually leave work for a doctors appointment in those 6 days technically leaves me with 1 day :/ :( 

How has it got this complicated. If i'd have known this or looked at it properly before i would have had it taken out last week xx


----------



## beccad

Yikes make an appointment quick! Can you not see a different GP?

My breasticles are SO sore today. It's like a stinging pain going from under my arms, round around the whole breast to the nipple. I think I may go and have a look at some HPTs tomorrow, with a view to using one :wacko: The boob soreness is totally different to the PMT stuff I get, which is just a feeling of fullness and a dull ache.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Firstly Jess, I'm sorry lovely, you must do what's right for you, but know that we are always here if you want to talk through any decisions or anything, you just need to ask.

WannaB, that looks absolutely amazing! Sounds like a fantastic wedding!!

Beccad, symptoms are sounding good! Let us know the moment you do the test, will have all fingers and toes crossed for you!

I'm finding the waiting hard too, you ladies are right, it really is one long waiting game. I found waiting to come off the pill hard, as I felt so helpless knowing I couldn't get pregnant even if I tried, then waiting to come on my period, I'm now waiting to ovulate and the days seems to be going so slowly and I just know that the wait the other side, to test, will be even worse! I really envy patient people, I must work harder at being more patient!

Hope all you other June Bugs are doing well and the pregnant ladies are feeling ok! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i could see another GP or the nurse but that only gives me 1 more day because of being able to leave work and all that i said before. I either try and do it mon,tue, thur this week or its going to have to be the 23rd xx


----------



## lu-is

beccad said:


> Yikes make an appointment quick! Can you not see a different GP?
> 
> My breasticles are SO sore today. It's like a stinging pain going from under my arms, round around the whole breast to the nipple. I think I may go and have a look at some HPTs tomorrow, with a view to using one :wacko: The boob soreness is totally different to the PMT stuff I get, which is just a feeling of fullness and a dull ache.

Oh boy!! That sounds promising, and exciting! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :happydance:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all. 

I've just come from my last Dr's appointment before TTC. She even put that in her notes! It was very exciting. My BP was acceptable and my weight was steady (better than putting on I guess) and she's happy with our plans over the next month. I said to her that hopefully next time I come to see her I'll be asking for a blood test to confirm a pregnancy. I know it might not happen first go, but if it does - yay!!


I hope everyone's Monday is relatively stress free.

xo


----------



## beccad

Yay that's exciting poppie! It seems that other countries routinely test blood for pregnancy? Our doctors in the UK are usually happy to trust the results of a HPT apparently. I guess they're pretty accurate these days!

Lu-is, the post ov waiting is awful!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well good morning everyone. 

I am now although excited and happy, quite nervous. My boss rang and said i could have a half day today to make up for hours that ive worked extra ( and don't get paid for as i'm salary :() so i have just booked a doctors appointment at 10:00am to get my coil taken out. All i can say right now is 

AHHHHHHH

lol

In a good way but like i said i'm now quite nervous xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

well as of 20 minutes ago my *coil* has now *gone*!

I am no longer on any form of contraception!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I forgot how wierd and period like the feeling of it going in was, at least it wasn't as bad coming out.

xxx


----------



## beccad

Woohoo!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yippee!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Yay congrats *Wanab*! So exciting!

That's actually funny,* lu-is* - in my mind, I thought that was common practice in the UK because I saw a lot of UK girls who went to multiple clinics to confirm via bloods. My doctor didn't mention nor suggest such. She figured my 5 HPTs were enough I guess? lol. But hearing all these girls who're going weekly for checking HCG levels kind of make me envious. I still have 3 weeks to make sure things are okay!! xD


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Im back from France (where the weather was lovely) and its raining in London!
we spent a lot of time looking round antique shops and we bought our first BED!! (long story) 

Dodge - Fantastic on the new house, we have just been told we can set a completion date for ours so I am very very excited!

Mazzy - Wedding invites are exciting! 

Kim - I have brought you back rain!

Nanner - Welcome back from your trip hope it went well.

Pink - My OH is very disappointed when I dont get two lines, more than me I think sometimes.

LU- is - graduation whooppeee!

Swan - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! and Im very glad your not leaving

Meadows - Welcome everyone is lovely here!

Wannab - I got married in Venice last year and it was the best thing I ever did, it was brilliant being away, and lovely because it wasnt all the pomp you get in the uk with weddings! We got married in the registry office, and then walk to the park and had a picnic, it was excellent! Great that your coil is out too!

Poppie - Whooppee

I tested earlier and got a no, so am not holding out much hope for this cycle, though I have had tingling in my left Breast at the side, for about a week now, and I dont normally get that. When I got back I looked at my chart, and it thinks I OV later than I thought I did so we may have missed it. 

Does anyone know of a different programme that you dont have to pay for, in order to still get the fertility predictions?? (like FF?)

Well its good to be back !!! 

Hello Ladies!!! lol


----------



## swanxxsong

countdowntopregnancy.com usually gives a decent fertility prediction. Or TCOYF. both are free. :)

FX for you *singers *and welcome back! xo


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies!

Just catching up! My weekend was crazy so I didn&#8217;t check in. CD1 started for on Saturday June 4. I haven&#8217;t started charting yet and I&#8217;m still debating about that or just NTNP this month since it&#8217;s not a &#8220;real&#8221; cycle. Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Lovely, lovely wanaBmummy!! No coil!!!


----------



## beccad

Swan, countdowntopregnancy.com is fab! Lots of graphs and statistics to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## swanxxsong

thumbs UP to countdowntopreg. I seriously love that site. LOL

you are 10 DPO! did you test yet?!


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies.....wow, have realised i must come on here more often to be able to keep up with everything!!! I don't log on for 2 days and there's weddings to look forward to, coils removed, those officially starting TTC and those with symptoms that they may get a BFP......very exciting stuff!!! And not to forget those who are lucky enough to be pregnant 

As for me.....not so exciting!!! For the past 5 months i have had a pretty regular cycle, mostly 28 days, with th odd 26.....but this time - oh no - that's not the case!!! It's typical! Just as we've decided TTC, i thought CD1 should have been around 3rd June, but still no sign!!!! Like the rest of u, i'm fed up of waiting!!!! I'm wondering if it's because i've all of a sudden become obsessed and so that's why it's not appearing!! So today is CD31 and i couldn't even tell u the last time my cycle was that long - bizarre!!! Anyway, never thought i'd say this, but lets hope AF arrives soon!!!!!

Hope you are all well and had a good start to the week xx


----------



## beccad

swanxxsong said:


> thumbs UP to countdowntopreg. I seriously love that site. LOL
> 
> you are 10 DPO! did you test yet?!

Noooo am too scared! Will do it on Thursday (13DPO) when I don't have to go to work (going away for the weekend canoeing!). I'm not organised enough in the mornings to be peeing on sticks :blush: The possible enormity of the situation is washing over me today :wacko: So am going to ignore it for a couple more days :haha:



Meadows said:


> As for me.....not so exciting!!! For the past 5 months i have had a pretty regular cycle, mostly 28 days, with th odd 26.....but this time - oh no - that's not the case!!! It's typical! Just as we've decided TTC, i thought CD1 should have been around 3rd June, but still no sign!!!! Like the rest of u, i'm fed up of waiting!!!! I'm wondering if it's because i've all of a sudden become obsessed and so that's why it's not appearing!! So today is CD31 and i couldn't even tell u the last time my cycle was that long - bizarre!!! Anyway, never thought i'd say this, but lets hope AF arrives soon!!!!!
> 
> Hope you are all well and had a good start to the week xx

It's typical isn't it. I had that too - cycles went all haywire the minute i started paying more attention to them than, "oh it's that time again is it?" :nope: I started doing BBT years ago for contraceptive purposes, and the first cycle I temped was 36 days long, which is unheard of for me (like you I was always 26-28 days). Of course I wasn't experienced enough to see that I'd ovulated REALLY late, and that was why the cycle was so long, but I spent a good week worrying that I was pregnant (in the days when I did worry about that happening!). DH and I had only been together a few months at that point. Anyway, I hope AF arrives soon :thumbup:


----------



## Meadows

Yeah it is sooooo typical!!! Oh well, nice to know that the same thing kinda happened to you too!!! Guess i'll just have to keep waiting, but at this rate my DH and I may have BD when i was ovulating as when we were doing it i didn't think there was any chance i'd be ovulating as i thought i was due to AF!!! Anyway....who knows!! Why is it all so complicated?! Oh the joys!!! Good luck for your testing in a couple of days....exciting!!!


----------



## pink23

Fx'd we get bfps soon. Im still waiting for af maybe it will turn up 4 weeks after I stopped the pill. Will leave it a month then just ask doc what he thinks. I think it can take upto 6 months coming off cerazette grrr. But maybe i will be luck. Im glad i've got you guys to keep me sain and babble on about babies xx


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHHHHHHHHH *becca*. DO YOU FEEL ANYTHING YET?! lol. how long is your LP usually?! mine was only 11 days so by 10 I was going insaneeeeeee haha. oh man!

LOL aw *meadows*, yeah we do move pretty fast here. ;D I hate that, though, it's like your period _knows_ you're waiting and so it's really not interested in appearing. is there... you know... any chance? or is it just being wonky and difficult because it feels the need to be?

hoping to see more :bfp:s soon! I'm eager to see what names come up next!


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone so muh to catch up on.
congrats on the no coil, wohooooo 
im on cd10 and if i have a 36day cycle again i should ovulate on 17th june but if it falls into a 28day then it will be friday the 10th, i go away with work on the 10th of june till the 17th of june so hope i dont ovulate while im away, as i will cry :( well not quite but ya no lol. 
o0o0oo wonder if your next becca, im quite looking forward to the 2ww as i bet as much as its worrying its exciting to no if its your month or not. 

Zumba tonight and the leader forgot the fans gosh i was hot! but as they say the more you sweat the more you lose. 

How is everyone :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! I am back from my trip to Dallas! It was great I had a blast! Kinda caught up with y'all. 

I knew I would come back on here with another BFP! Congrats Swan! How awesome! 1st month trying! So excited for you!

I am cd13. I should see my temp rise tomorrow hopefully - but not too sure, I usually have pretty fair OV pains today oh well - we will see!! I took my temp this AM and it was extremely wayyyyy high - BUT I barely could sleep and then slept horribly with nightmares. I know I didn't get the 3 solid hours of sleep before. Plus, I also had a bit too much to drink last night too. Opps! So I am guessing that is to blame as well. So for right now I am not even putting the temp into FF. 

I can't believe this my last cycle using protection. Onto TTC soon! So excited. Only 2 weeekkkssss!!!!!


----------



## lu-is

Wannab - congrats on the coil! I'm glad you were able to get an appointment

Snowflake - Welcome back!!!! :)

What a busy day here. 

I'm feeling really bad for my poor sister. :wacko:She's 31 weeks pregnant and having some issues. Near the end of her 29th week the baby dropped. Since then she's been on modified bed rest to prevent early labour. (This is her 3rd child, and the other two were keeping her quite busy, plus her Dh is travelling with work most of the week). yikes! Her MIL was in town last week and my parents are coming in tomorrow and me and my sis have been trying to lend a hand with the children too.
But wow.. things sound scary! Yesterday she had to go to the hospital because there was some more labour pains. I guess they gave her a steroid shot (she has to go back for a couple more) to help the baby's lungs develop faster incase she does have to delivery early. Here's hoping that little one stays in there a bit longer.


----------



## beccad

Oh how worrying for you Lu-is. I hope baby stays put for a little while longer. I think babies usually do quite well past 30 weeks? At least that's what I heard. 

Swan, I do have some symptoms - slight cramps down below and my breasts are pretty sore, like a stinging pain. I can't bear to wear an underwired bra so I'm in my sports bra at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lu-is, I hope your sister is ok, it must be scary for you all.

Beccad. I can't wait for you to test, it's all sounding quite promising!

Hello to everyone else :)

Nothing new from me really, tomorrow will be CD9, so I'll start using my OPK's from then.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back *Snowflakes*, and thank you! So excited for you, you're so close now! :D

Ahhh *Becca*! I hope you get nice, dark BFP soon!

*Lu-is*, so sorry to hear about your sister! Thoughts and prayers with you and your family - hopefully the wee bun will stay in just a little bit longer for her!

YAY *Mrs Mel* - the fun begins!


AFM - weird cramps since yesterday - way above my belly button, far to my right side. almost as though it's my kidney or whatever is on front of it. nothing severe, but a dull ache in an uncomfortable spot that made falling asleep difficult. it's annoying and kind of tender. I'm confused, but trying not to worry about it. I would feel silly calling my doctor to have her giggle and say everything's fine. I feel like a nervous nellie. /:


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Hope everyone is happy and healthy! :hugs:

Well I should of started my AF on Saturday but didnt. Went to the loo yesterday and there was bright red blood GREAT i thought she is finally here. Nope absolutely nothing. I cant say my boobs have started aching because they are that big there is always something happening with them. 

Although my ticker say we have been TTC a week and a few days thats is when we decided to go the whole DTD without condom. BUT for the previous times we have been going until he feel the proper erm "release" :blush: happens then i jump off and put on the condom. 

Am i being too hopeful that one of his tiddlers jumped out before he went BOOM? :haha:

x


----------



## kimberley3

lol it is very possible precum ;) :test: ?


----------



## Mazzy17

I went out at lunch to get one (well 2) and will check when i get home in 4 hours....i hope this afternoon goes quick :haha:


----------



## singers_love

Wow countdowntopreg.. has lots of pics charts, graphs! Very good I have added my temps from FF in the hope that I can get all the other info again! Thank you for the advice!

Well house is rolling merrilerly along, and we are thinking about paint! very exciting, going to be at the Inlaws, next week packing, so that will be another move in the right direction!

Meadows - My AF has been all over the place since I started Temping, I have been perfectly regular (25days) since I was about 17 and then these past two months, I have been late! I am currently late for this one too!! Im hoping after a few more tempings they will go back to normal! 

Bit knackered today , so hope everyone is well!

P.S does the count down to pregnacy ticker show people my chart? Im always asking chart questions, so should I add my FF to?


----------



## swanxxsong

I don't see your chart, *singers*, but it may be something you need to change in your settings - what can be seen on your homepage and what cannot be? I'm not sure. Or maybe I need to be logged in... nope! Must be a settings thing. :) I added you as a friend!

*Mazzy*! AHHHHHH! You're killing me here! Best wishes testing!!!! xoxoxo

I'm going to be dancing around all day and checking back to see if you have any news. Yikes!


----------



## singers_love

Ok did it!!! Thank you for your help! I didnt get a friend request though.. i will try and look for you


----------



## kimberley3

i am so lurking on you now mazzy!! hurry up four hours! lol had results back from doctors from blood test yesterday doctor said my iron and ferritin is low again iron dropped to 10.9 and ferrtin dropped to 7!! no idea why as im eating so healthy now and taking these vitamins, but on the other hand im folic acid is good 16.2 wooohoooo. so after works hol i need to go back on the 20th to get iron pills as well as taking my preggy ones grr silly iron.


----------



## beccad

swan and singers I've added you as friends on CTP.

I'm buying a test on the way home. i don't think I can wait any longer :haha:


----------



## kimberley3

ahhhh im excited lol two results i am waiting on!!!! cant wait till its my turn lol


----------



## kimberley3

are you getting any signs :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yippee! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHHH *becca*! Exciting exciting! Hoping for double good news this afternoon!!!!


Called the triage nurse and she said my weird thing I posted about earlier is related to my GI tract. Unless it worsens, it's probably just gas and fun stuff, so she told me how to better adjust eating habits for that. If the pain worsens, it's gall bladder (which is common for pregnancy apparently) and that can be treated accordingly. RELIEF.

Ugh I want time to move faster! You ladies are keeping me on my toes now waiting with excitement! xD

Chart looks great *singers*!! I definitely can see it now, I like your little mountain range that bumps up and down at the end, there. ;D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great news Swan!


----------



## lu-is

I'm glad it's nothing to worry about Swan.

Fx'd for you Becca!

Today I've got some ovary pain on might right side. Could mean ovulation? (I hope)
If I do have ovary pain because of ovulation does that mean I am ovulating today, will ovulate in the next couple of days? (you gals are just so smart and helpful with these questions.
I'm hoping it's OV and not my ovary being a jerk (this is the side I had surgery on in March); it had been fine and pain free for the last month. :shrug:


----------



## kimberley3

i have a little niggling pain on my right side too woohoo maybe it gets ready for us as we are only one day apart too :) even though ast month my real period of bcp and that was a 36day cycle so maybe this will be a 28cycle but i have hardly any cm what about you x


----------



## beccad

I have absolutely no idea about ov pains I'm afraid. I never got anything like that. Jump on your hubby just in case eh :haha:


----------



## beccad

Kimberley, drinking lots of water and taking evening primrose oil can help on the cm front. You shouldn't take epo after ovulation though.


----------



## Dinah93

So excited for test results! Hurry up and POAS people, it's much more exciting than anything going on here! 

What I think is EWCM today, but opk's still negative. Is this normal?


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i have just done a Tesco test and :bfn:

Got myself a Clear Blue one too just in case but i think choc will work better


----------



## kimberley3

here goes lots of water drinking the primrose oil i might give it a miss as knowing me i will still take it when i have ovulate as i would forget hehe. i heard grapefruit juice helps too, does anybody use this? i know pee on sticks hehe


----------



## kimberley3

:( your not out till af arrives.. try not drinking and peeing for a few hours see if that does anything x


----------



## kimberley3

becca did you get a test???


----------



## Mazzy17

Hmmm perhaps i should of done it with the 1st wee of the morning or does that not matter?:shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

it depends, *mazzy*. FMU is usually recommended earlier in the PG, because it's easiest detected in concentrated urine. how many DPO are you? it may still be too early. I definitely agree, you're never out until :witch: appears, because tests and the like can just be so darn finicky. xD


----------



## beccad

Mazzy17 said:


> Hmmm perhaps i should of done it with the 1st wee of the morning or does that not matter?:shrug:

Me too - I also got a negative booo!


----------



## Meadows

Oh nevermind ladies......fingers crossed next time is BFP!! Well, i think i finally have signs of AF appearing....only a little bit though!!! Am on CD 33 today - unheard of for me!!! 

So, do u guys think i should start temping as well? I was just gonna see how things go first rather than getting bogged down with temping and OPK, but seeing that u all use them on here i'm wondering if i should?! Would u recommend it? 

So pleased it looks like AF is on the way.....then i can have my first proper month of trying


----------



## Mazzy17

Just run out and got another cheaper test to try in the morning. Im 16 DPO


----------



## lu-is

Meadows said:


> Oh nevermind ladies......fingers crossed next time is BFP!! Well, i think i finally have signs of AF appearing....only a little bit though!!! Am on CD 33 today - unheard of for me!!!
> 
> So, do u guys think i should start temping as well? I was just gonna see how things go first rather than getting bogged down with temping and OPK, but seeing that u all use them on here i'm wondering if i should?! Would u recommend it?
> 
> So pleased it looks like AF is on the way.....then i can have my first proper month of trying

I haven't gone for all the temping and OPK stuff yet, I'm not consistent at all.. I tried temping for three days in a row.. I only got 1. oops!
I do have some OPKs to try this month to see if my body is ready to ovulate after surgery.


----------



## lu-is

beccad said:


> I have absolutely no idea about ov pains I'm afraid. I never got anything like that. Jump on your hubby just in case eh :haha:

Good advice! :thumbup: now I just have to wait 8 or 9 hours until I can get him alone at home tonight.


----------



## beccad

Mazzy17 said:


> Just run out and got another cheaper test to try in the morning. Im 16 DPO

Good luck hun. I'm only 11DPO and it was 6pm when I took the test so not the best possible time :dohh:


----------



## kimberley3

they do say morning is best.
well im in pain lol... 
own fault but i am struggling, we are doing the deed weeing before but afterwards im not so it all stays nice inside to find the right way to go (plus its at night time so i just go to sleep) but by doing this it has given me a mild urine infection, what do i do now as in ttc form as i cant "clean" up afterwards to give it the best chance but im not in pain and weeing every second lol oh the joy of ttc!


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorry about your :bfn: ladies :( hopefully soon xx


----------



## kimberley3

they are still not out till the witch shows :)


----------



## swanxxsong

nobody is out until that :witch: appears! :D

I'd suggest testing with FMU for both of you, tomorrow. May help if your levels are still low. <3


----------



## Mazzy17

I get up at 5.30 so expect an update at 6! :dust:

Besides its only the start of the month plenty of time to get :sex:in!


----------



## beccad

How long are you laying down for Kimberley?

I might test in the morning. Will see how I feel when I wake up! Was feeling a little bummed out earlier after the test and I don't really want to go to work feeling that way :dohh: (if it was negative again...

Mazzy, err, you'll be lucky :haha: I don't get out of bed until after 7!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Lots going on with y'all! Sorry about the BFN's. I def would try tommorrow AM 1st thing!

I too don't get much CM. I plan on trying the pineapple or grapefruit juice next cycle when we start TTC.

Lu-is - I get OV pains every month. Some people get them before, during or after OV. I tend to get mine during or after OV. I just starting getting them today around 3 pm. So I am guessing I am OVing right now. Then I will have them again even worse tomorrow. The day after is always more hurtful for some reason.


----------



## kimberley3

Becca about 15mins legs up the wall lol and then go sleep and dont pee till the morning so i no im not helping myself, but you will try anything im going to see if i can get in the doctors 2moro to see what they say and see if i can get some meds or advice on clearing it safely while ttc, 

I know i will be on the thread looking all morning like results?? hehe

Snowflakes i have sent my other half out for grapefruit juice when he finishes work, didnt no you could use pineapple as well?

Well went weight watches tonight and lost 1lb yay lol now in total lost 5 and 1/2 pounds hopefully some more soon :D


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your all ok. Not long got in from work. Just about to do some kinect really want to shift some excess lbs before im pregnant. xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh man, I have been busy with work and haven't had a chance to come in and catch up. I think I just read through 6 pages!! Do love seeing everyone so chatty though.

Nothing new with me, just watching those days tick by. It's freeeeezing here. Well freezing for us, it's about 6C right now. I've taken the morning off work as I had to drive 3 hours to a school yesterday, then 3 hours back and got home at 9pm. 

I am about to head to our Travel Agent to get some Aussie $$ changed into US$ for our trip. 16 sleeps to go!


----------



## Mrs Mel

16 Sleeps, how exciting Poppie!

As for ov pains, I always get a bit of discomfort, but I've never really looked closely at when they're happening, whether it's before, during or after ov. I'll start to look closer this cycle to see when they're happening.

Good luck testers! Sorry about the BFN's, although I do thing morning urine is better, especially earlier on :)


----------



## dodgegirl

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. Lots going on with y'all! Sorry about the BFN's. I def would try tommorrow AM 1st thing!
> 
> I too don't get much CM. I plan on trying the pineapple or grapefruit juice next cycle when we start TTC.
> 
> Lu-is - I get OV pains every month. Some people get them before, during or after OV. I tend to get mine during or after OV. I just starting getting them today around 3 pm. So I am guessing I am OVing right now. Then I will have them again even worse tomorrow. The day after is always more hurtful for some reason.

So what's with the pineapple & grapefruit juice I'm hearing about? Is it supposed to help you be more fertile? If so how much do you drink and how often ?? :shrug:


----------



## beccad

I've never heard about pineapple juice but grapefruit juice is supposed to improve the quantity/quality of you fertile CM. 

I haven't tested this morning I'm afraid! My boobs are less sore, cramps have gone away and my temperatures have dropped slightly in the last couple of days (although it's been much cooler at night the past few days so that might explain that. AF is due tomorrow, although that's just guesswork by FF based on averages. We're going camping for the weekend so will test when I get back if AF doesn't arrive! I'm not poas in the middle of a field :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Enjoy camping beccad and I hope you get your BFP on your return!


----------



## pink23

Enjoy your trip becca x


----------



## beccad

Now I've got a bit of spotting! *sigh* i will keep an eye on the situation, but it's not looking good is it...


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry hun x


----------



## Poppiebug

:( sorry Becca.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope you have a fun weekend camping *Becca*, and sorry to hear about the spotting. /: The :witch: better not try to flub up your camping plans!

My side hurts and aches and stings. Stupid. gall. bladder. At least that's what we think it is. It's too high up to be my ovaries and things, but I have no 'symptoms' of a gall issue. I teasingly think hubby is just kicking me in my ribs in my sleep and that's why it hurts under there so badly. ;D 

I'm torn, I don't really have enough PTO to go to the doctor... but I feel as though I need to get my side looked at... ugh.


----------



## swanxxsong

I should add that my boss is very understanding and would easily let me leave if I so needed, I'm just torn on whether I'm being overly whiny about my side, or if it's something I need to get looked at like... now. lol.


----------



## beccad

PTO?

I would go if it's worrying you hun. Probably best to get it checked out.


----------



## singers_love

Becca - Boo for Neg. But enjoy camping... Where abouts are you going??
Mazzy - Have you tested again?? Have I missed it? 
Kim - Yay for your wieght loss well done! 
Swan - Thank you for the Recommendation to countdown, I love it! I think go tot he doctors as that will put your mind at ease, and whats the point of being in pain, when you dont need to be! My Mountains are very strange, I have no idea whats going on! but like you said its very pretty!
Meadows - you could start temping - start and see how it goes, since I have started my AF has been all over the place, but hey it seems to be helpful!
Lu-Is - I used to get OV pain but havent had any this past two Af's I used to get it just after I had. (I think!) 
Poppie - Whoopee for holiday its so close! 

Im currently countng down my work shifts 3 LEFT!!!!! then Im off for the summer! House is rolling along, we recieved some paper work from the seller, and we think she might be lying as to the work she did on the property which might hold things up a bit URGGHHH :hissy: me and my OH are the type of people that nothing is ever fast enough, when someone asks us to do something its done, so we execpt people to do the same for us though we know some people cant its so frustrating!!! So we are now waiting for the seller to get back from holiday so she can confirm the changed were done with planning permisson!!:brat:

So I should calm down a bit really... Well AF still hasnt shown up, I was going to test this morning but forgot :dohh:so will test tommorrow, though dont really want to incase its a neg at least at the moment I can just imagine its a Pos.!:dohh:

Hope everyone is well.. 

From a sunny somewhat warm London!


----------



## Mazzy17

I didnt test today. OH decided last night that he was going to snore like a bear in pain so got hardly any sleep :growlmad: will do it tomorrow


But i did order my wedding cake. Marks and Spencer 4 tier white choc curl sponge yum yum yum


----------



## singers_love

I really fancy a bit of chocolate right now!! so that cakes sounds flippin fantastic!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mazzy17 said:


> I didnt test today. OH decided last night that he was going to snore like a bear in pain so got hardly any sleep :growlmad: will do it tomorrow
> 
> 
> But i did order my wedding cake. Marks and Spencer 4 tier white choc curl sponge yum yum yum

We had an M&S wedding cake and it went down a treat!


----------



## beccad

*Singers*, house stuff ALWAYS takes much longer than you think :dohh: All these strange things come out of the woodwork, and solicitors ask you baffling legal questions you have no idea about how to answer. Re: camping, we're going to Gloucestershire, near Ross on Wye. We're doing a day's canoeing on saturday, down the river Wye. I'm quite excited about it, although hoping it doesn't rain too much! I don't blame you for not wanting to test either - seeing the negative last night was horrible, surprisingly so too :cry: I really did think there would be some sort of line, but there was absolutely nothing at all.

*Mazzy* sorry you didn't sleep well last night. Hope you get a better night tonight. We looked at M&S cakes when we got married, but went with Waitrose in the end. I must say that either company do great cakes for weddings, and they're fairly inexpensive too when you compare them to other places.

My spotting hasn't amounted to much - seems to be pink CM :huh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Mmmmm. I hear cake!! Yummm!!

Had a wonderful night with hubby yesterday. We went out on a date which is a treat for us! We never go out bc we are on such a strick budget right now with him only working part time with school and everything. We are both super excited for next month!

I am totally wrong about the pineapple juice - I swear I read it somewhere either here or in a book. But I looked it up and it isnt good in large amounts. So ignore that idea! Everyone stick to the grapefruit juice!! 

I had another super tiny rise in temp this AM but surprisingly no OV pains - that is very odd for me. So I think I am def done OVing. Now time to bring on AF so we can get a move on with the TTC - even though I'm feeling a bit scared & nervous & all sorts today.


----------



## swanxxsong

barf.

I made an appointment for tonight, thankfully, with a doctor to whom I could practically walk if needed. they're going to look into it, see what's wrong with my body.

now if only it was 6:30 because I feel awful! lol.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Get better soon swan x


----------



## lu-is

Becca : Have fun camping! I can't wait to go camping sometime this summer. 
Hmm... your spotting sounds intriguing now.. This is turning into quite a mystery :shrug:

Swan: That's a shame about your side, I hope it's nothing too serious. Is it up near your ribcage? :( Hope you feel better soon!

Singer: Thanks, that's good to know about the ov pain. Only 3 work shifts, sweet!

Poppie: yay! Your holiday is getting closer and closer.

Mazzy: You'll have to show us pictures of the cake after the wedding. I just love weddings!

Snowflakes: I hear ya about the strict budget. My hubby is finally back to working full time after school, but as we're desperately trying to save for a house and baby I'm making us say no to all sorts of frivilous things. Though on Friday I think we're going to have a date night! :) We haven't gone out for dinner in a long while. 
Yay!! you're in the home stretch before TTC! 

Ovulation pain: after more cramps last night I tried an OPK, definetly not ovulating yet. So maybe it's a before thing for me. I do know that before BCP I would get very painful breasts in the middle of my cycle (never counted the days then, didn't need to) so if that symptom pops up in the next couple days I think that would be a good sign. I'll just try to stick to our plan of DTD every second day or every day ( I was too tired last night and fell asleep. oops!).


----------



## beccad

Swan, hope the doctor is helpful and can stop the pain xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies - I'm counting down the hours now. I've done a lot of reading and am not concerned for baby, but am just ready to have an answer as to whether or not it's gall or something else. lol. Waiting with patience is not my forte.


----------



## kimberley3

swan hope everything is okay, waiting on news.
lu- we are tring everyday and out of the 8 days we have six! (that made me laugh about you falling alseep that was me the other night hehehe) but i dont think i will ovulate till day 20ish as last month it was a 36day cycle which works out better for us anyway as i go away friday for a week and dont wanna ovulate while away or i will cry :(


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone. Thursday morning here, I'm in the office til after lunch when I head out to deliver some training to a school. I love being able to get out in the afternoons.

Looking forward to this weekend, it's a long weekend for us. I'll be mostly packing for the trips away and on Sunday my brother is bringing my 2 nieces to go to the football.

Mazzy17 - Your cake sounds lovely. Can't wait to see pics!!

snowflakes and lu-is - I'm also with you on the strict budget. With our home being built the trip to the USA and TTC coming up we've got to be so careful with our money. Sucks, but it's going to be worth it in the end. 

Well that's all from me.... 15 sleeps to go!! :happydance:


----------



## Nanner

Wow! I miss a few days and I don't know what anyone is up to any more! I'll try to catch up.

Last week of BC! I don't plan on taking temps or anything for a couple months though. I'll give myself a few weeks to let myself start to ovulate.

The hubby and I have a white water rafting and camping trip next week. Should be a blast!

Good luck to all my fellow June Bugs! :thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Poppie have fun at the footie!

Nanner white water rafting sounds like fun! 

Swan, how did your doctors appointment go? I hope everything is ok :hug:


----------



## beccad

Meant to say, *Jess* is everything ok with you at the moment? Not seen you around in a couple of days and I wasn't sure if you were away/busy or taking a bit of a break? Hope you are good xx


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG. :cry:

My job is to go out to schools and train teachers how to use their interactive whiteboards. Today I went to this school, and when I got to the front office the lady told me that one of the staff members passed away today giving birth. She said that some of the staff members might still come to the training, to which I said it's probably best if we re-scheduled. 

Anyways, she took me down the the classroom where the training was going to be and a handful of staff turned up and we agreed that under the circumstances that it was best to postpone for another time. They were chatting about how the lady that passed away was looking really good, this was their first baby, she was so excited etc but they do think she had a heart condition. 

The baby is fine but it's just so sad. How can something like that happen in this day and age?? If they knew there could be complications why didn't they just give her a c-section?? Of course I wasn't in any place to be asking questions of my own, I was just completely stunned especially because having a baby is the biggest thing in my life atm.

After I left the school I got into my car and cried. :cry:


----------



## beccad

That is so sad poppie :cry: Unfortunately these things do still happen from time to time. It's not been that long since women regularly died during childbirth in the developed world. DH's cousin gave birth about six weeks ago and she nearly died - she lost six pints of blood at the birth (she haemorrhaged after a c-Section), then was in hospital for a few days. After a week at home she started losing blood again and it was so serious she was taken to hospital in a helicopter (even though they were only a few miles away)and given another 12 pints of blood. She very, very nearly died, and only didn't because her mum was at home with her that day and called the emergency services.


----------



## Poppiebug

Yes I guess these things can still happen. We had a teacher at a school I used to teach at whose wife had to have a hysterectomy when she gave birth to their daughter because they couldn't stop her bleeding. Both her and baby were fine, but she's always wanted more children and obviously can't have any of her own. 

I guess it just really shook me up, especially seeing all the work colleagues so very sad too. :(


----------



## beccad

Well AF has just started, so I have an answer at least :haha: Just not the one I was hoping for. Let's hope my next cycle is less bizarre.


----------



## kimberley3

that is so sad, poor child,father and woman reading that made my skin get bumps. 

I'm off on a weeks hoilday with work 2moro taking 3 services users away im really nervous and scared. lol i know i will be fine but its hard to think that i will be fully responabile for these adults, their medication money and care for a week. shold be nice though as going with two other people. fingers cross i do not ovulate while away :(

Swan i hope everything went okay and everythings fine
Poppie- hope your okay and it has not shook you up too much :(
nanner- that sounds really good iw ould love to do something like that, bet it will be so much fun! let me know how it goes :D 
jess- where are you? i was thinking the same thing becca.

how everybody is okay x


----------



## simno1

Good Morning all, 

Today is the start of my first two week wait, I&#8217;m quite nervous and excited! I don&#8217;t think we&#8217;ve done the deed enough this month so not entirely sure if it&#8217;ll happen &#8211; I&#8217;ll be happy whether we get a BFP or not because I&#8217;ve mentally imagined us falling about August or September time, don&#8217;t get me wrong if it happens this month I&#8217;ll be over the moon. 

Good luck to everyone else! 

Poppiebug &#8211; that is extremely sad about your work colleague :(


----------



## kimberley3

good luck and if ou dont mind me asking how many times you bd this time


----------



## simno1

We did it about 4 times in the last 2 weeks - would have liked it more than that but my husband has been way too tired! :(


----------



## swanxxsong

*Poppie*, so sorry to hear about your colleague. Thoughts and prayers with her and her family at this time, that's so heartbreaking. 

AFM, went to the doctor, she determined it is, yes, my gallbladder. Thanks for making me pay 30 dollars to tell me what I knew! No, I should not say that, I'm grateful, I truly am. At 7:30am (it's 6:51 now) I'll be able to call to make an appointment for my ultrasound, hopefully they'll take me immediately. They will u/s the gall, see what is the precise nature of the issue, and from there, decisions will be made. Since I'm early enough along, from what I've _read_ they may take it via laser or something immediately - I've seen other women who've had it done during pregnancy. If I was in 3rd Tri, I'd be forced to wait. I'm trying not to be stressed about it, though, because I know nothing for certain at the moment and can only wait it out and see what they tell me and then what decisions need to be made.

So I'm praying for peace at the moment, and for discernment for my doctors and myself, so we know what choices to make that are best for all, especially the baby.

I'll let you know when I know more, thanks for your support and encouragement ladies. <3


----------



## Mazzy17

Glad you are ok Swan! :happydance:

Well i am officially out this month, AF came with a vengeance this morning :nope:

So sorry about your colleague Poppie :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies, it wasn't my work colleague - sorry if I didn't explain properly. It was just a colleague to the teachers that were at the school I went to today. 

Also found out this afternoon that our niece is having a baby girl. I'm very excited and happy for her, but selfishly I a bit upset because we've had our heart set on a particular name, which was the name of my husband's late sister (and the same niece's mother) to use as the middle name if we had a girl. I do think it would be nice if she did use that name for her little girl, as it was her mother's name, but now we have to wait and see what she names her in October. Oh well after today's events it will just lovely to have her born safe and sound.



swanxxsong said:


> AFM, went to the doctor, she determined it is, yes, my gallbladder. Thanks for making me pay 30 dollars to tell me what I knew! No, I should not say that, I'm grateful, I truly am. At 7:30am (it's 6:51 now) I'll be able to call to make an appointment for my ultrasound, hopefully they'll take me immediately. They will u/s the gall, see what is the precise nature of the issue, and from there, decisions will be made. Since I'm early enough along, from what I've _read_ they may take it via laser or something immediately - I've seen other women who've had it done during pregnancy. If I was in 3rd Tri, I'd be forced to wait. I'm trying not to be stressed about it, though, because I know nothing for certain at the moment and can only wait it out and see what they tell me and then what decisions need to be made.
> 
> So I'm praying for peace at the moment, and for discernment for my doctors and myself, so we know what choices to make that are best for all, especially the baby.
> 
> I'll let you know when I know more, thanks for your support and encouragement ladies. <3

I am sending thoughts and prayers for you that this is sorted simply for you.


----------



## simno1

Could you still use the same name if you were having it as a middle name?!


----------



## singers_love

Well I dont know what to say 

Swan Im pleased everything is finally sorted (in terms of knowing what it is) and hopefully they will be able to sort it out before you get any further. As you wont need the extra hassel once you are further along. 

Poppie what a horrible situation. Im sure your coped with it well, and the people appreciated your feelings to. 

Well AF still has yet to show, I wish I hadnt started TTC, my AFS used to be so regular I just dont get why suddenly they are all over the place. I tested yesterday afternoon (I know I should have waited) but it was a Neg. so Im just waiting it out, until she arrives. 

Trampolining was fun yeasterday, I, now in the process of learning how to do flips on my own!! Thats very fun! 

hope everyone is well.

Forgot to say I had a really weird dream last night, That I had layed out 4 Pg tests and they were all positive in a line! Very weird My first ever PG related dream!


----------



## Poppiebug

simno1 said:


> Could you still use the same name if you were having it as a middle name?!

I guess it is possible, but I am thinking she would probably use it as a middle name. I mean it doesnt really matter if she does, I just know hubby wanted to honour his late sister with using the name, but i guess it is a lot more special if our neice uses it, after all it was her mum. 


We shall wait and see I guess...

Speaking of names, I have been making lists and middle names aside - its going to be such a tough choice!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning gals-

Swan - glad to hear that you got a diagnosis and have a plan of action in place.

Poppie- such a sad story.

Kim- have a good holiday.

Singers - I hear ya about things things going off course just when you need them to be in place!

Becca & Mazzy- sorry about AF. 

And about me, I totally messed up my chart by drinking and not sleeping well on Sunday. I am kinda mad at myself. So since I drank my temp was high on Monday - so I disgarded it. I am unsure now as to when I OV'd. I personally think I OV'd on CD13 due to my CM an OV pains. I recently had 3 temps in a row that are higher than what they have been but one of the 3 was a tiny bit lower. FF didn't detect it as that day. This AM I had a big raise so maybe I OV'd yesterday. I am so confused this month bc I messed up one day. Can anyone check out my chart and tell me what you think please??!! CD13 or CD15.... I guess that will teach me not to miss a temp (or drink) around on a possible OV day. Thank god this isn't the 1st cycle we are TTC. Can't beleive it is coming up so soon though.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## beccad

Swan - glad to hear there's something they can do about it.

Mazzy - sorry AF got you. I'm having an awful one too :hugs:

Singers - It's just typical isn't it! AF giving you the run around when you least need it...


----------



## singers_love

I reckon CD15 not that im am particularly good at this temping thing!


----------



## Geminus

Hi ladies it's official I can TTC again.. I actually having ov pain today so I will be getting my bd on today :)


----------



## beccad

Woo Gem! That's good news :happydance:

ETA: and with this post comes out 100th page - we do like to chat ladies :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies!

Sorry you've had such a hard day Poppie and Swan, I hope you get somewhere with your situation, it must be a worrying time for you.

For the ladies who have been caught by the witch, hugs and best of luck for your next cycle.

Having looked at temping and charts, it is really hard to know when to start bd'ing because I think by the time you know you're ovulating, it's almost too late . . . is that right? You only have a small window once you are ovulating, so it's best to bd lots beforehand to cover all bases? Which then leads me to think, when do we start? All this TTC'ing is hard work!


----------



## swanxxsong

Gem, glad to hear it! Welcome back! :D <3

Ultrasound at 3. They'll know exactly what's on-hand and from there, we'll decide where we're going. I'm fasting now, had to fast for 6 hours before the u/s and it stinks! I'm hungry and thirsty! lol.

Good thing is, I'm skipping my lunch break so I can leave at 2:30 for my appointment and then go home straight from my appointment. :D


----------



## lu-is

Kimberley 3 - I hope you don't ovulate while you're away. Fx'd.
I kind of hope I'm not ovulating right now either, I need another night or two to conserve some energy lol. Based on ovulation calculators I should possibly ovulate over this weekend - Sunday being the predicted date of ovulation.

Poppiebug - Sounds like a fun long weekend! how old are your neices?
Additionally, wow that is so sad about the poor teacher. It's supposed to be such a happy moment, giving birth to your first baby that we sometimes forget about the dangers out there. :( 
Even if your neice uses your husband's sister's name you could still use it as a middle name. My mom and I have the same middle name. 

Nanner - cool! Let me know how the white water rafting trip goes, I've thought about doing that! Maybe next summer.. then again maybe this summer if we don't get a BFP before Aug.

Becca: darn. Better luck next cycle!

Simno1: Ooooh Two week wait! Good luck! 

Swan: I'm glad you were able to get in for your u/s so quick! Let's hope they can help you
:hugs:

Mazzy: Boo! Better luck for next time.

Geminus: YAY!!!! That's great news!

MrsMel: I agree, there are so many questions that I keeep thinking about, it's hurting my head. When to BD? how often, did I ovulate? am I ovulating now?


So I helped my sister paint her nursery yesterday, since she can't do it. yay! I'm excited for another baby to hold and snuggle. :) Last night it was moving around a lot so we watched it, pretty cool! I like feeling the foot against her stomache it's just so cute.
I've never really gotten to feel a baby kicking against a stomache until this baby. so amazing! 
My sister said we can't have a baby until she's done with the car seat lol so that we can use it too. jokes on her we're already sort of trying. Though I think even if we did get lucky soon the timing should work out okay and her baby will be in the next size car seat.

Phew... you guys were certainly busy yesterday.


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> Having looked at temping and charts, it is really hard to know when to start bd'ing because I think by the time you know you're ovulating, it's almost too late . . . is that right? You only have a small window once you are ovulating, so it's best to bd lots beforehand to cover all bases? Which then leads me to think, when do we start? All this TTC'ing is hard work!

Urgh it's really difficult to know these things isn't it :wacko: I mean I know I usually ovulate sometime between days 13 and 19 of my cycle, depending on cycle length (anything from 24-32 days, although normally around 26-27). I can sort of tell by changes in CM too - I don't have any after AF goes, then a few days before I ovulate I get some creamy stuff, then the fertile stuff (although not every month), then it all goes away again after ovulation!

I think even if I didn't know that, I'd just BD every couple of days the week or 10 days in the middle of my cycle :thumbup: Or you can just get BDing whilst you chart a couple of cycles I guess :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks - I think you're right, I guess it's best for me to start to bd around now (I'm on CD10) as I have no idea what day I usual ovulate.
I wish I'd paid more attention to this kind of thing before!


----------



## CeeDee

For anyone I may have missed, hello!

Lu-is, sorry to hear about your sister. I&#8217;ll pray he stays in longer. 

Have fun becca! Sorry to hear about AF.

Swanxx, I&#8217;m glad you found hot what&#8217;s going on with you. You will be in my prayers.

Singers, sorry about the setbacks on your home. Good grief! Hubby and I are in the process of getting my house ready to sell and having a house built. We&#8217;ve gotten bad news all along the way. 

Mazzy, your cake sounds so good!

Nanner, enjoy your trip!

Oh Poppie, how terrible! One of my hubby&#8217;s friend lost his wife in childbirth also. It was very, very sad.

Welcome back Gemini!

I&#8217;ve been at a conference all week, so I&#8217;m now catching up. It&#8217;s 103 degrees here today! Yikes. I&#8217;ve decided not to temp this month, but just check CM and do OPK&#8217;s. I guess we are in between NTNP and TTC. AF is out the door, so I'm just waiting to do OPK's.


----------



## Nanner

Sheesh, I need to check these posts more often. I can't believe how much everyone has to say!

Poppie- That is such a sad story. It happens to infrequently these days we forget that it's still even a possibility.
BTW- I think you could still use the name as a middle name.

Lu-is -I'll deffinately let you know how rafting goes! 

Gem- That's great news!

Good luck next month to everyone that had a visit from the unwelcomed AF. Doesn't she know she wasn't invite?!


----------



## kimberley3

just a quick one im off now well 2moro but going to bed. i hope everybody has a good week and i would like to see some :bfp: or some good signs in the two week wait and fo rme not to ovulate till i get back :D take care x


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Friday everyone!!

Thanks for the thoughts on the name. We're just going to see what she chooses and decide. We'll definitely find out what we are having when our time comes so we can talk about it more then if we are having a girl.

Cannot wait for this long weekend, exciting because I'll start packing and the footy on Sunday of course. My nieces that are coming to the footy are 11 and 14 and I just know they'll be stoked when they hear they have a new cousin coming along (when we get to that point).


*Geminus* that's exciting news. Sending :dust: for you!

2 Weeks til TTC for me!!! :happydance:

Have a good one ladies :flower::flower:


----------



## Jess137

I'm still here, thanks for the concern guys. I'm sorry, I've been really bummed lately because of the money situation. It's sort of hard for me right now to be on B&B with everyone else TTC since I don't know now when we can. (Although hubby last night after BD w/o protection was talking like he didn't care if I got pg).

I'm sorry that I haven't been here the last few days to support everyone. I hope everything is going well. I'll try to keep up to date with everyone.


----------



## Mrs Mel

No need to apologise Jess, you do what is right for you :)


----------



## singers_love

Well I feel a little odd today. :wacko:

a bit fed up I suppose. :wacko:
Glad everyone is ticking along,. and lots of people are going on holiday. have a lovely time everyone who is going away. 

Especially CAMPING!!! (I lvoe camping is always fun hoepfully the weather will be good!)* Becca D* Ross on Wye is lovely! Canoeing will be fun to!

I was getting ready for bed last night and My OH said your Boobs look really good!! I came back with lots of oh dont they normally comments, to which he replied they look really full.... I have been having weird boob pains for about a week, does anyone know that if you have had a NEG. whether you can get a POS afterwards?? I tested on Wednesday early evening, and it was a very clear Neg. so am now just waiting out my AF. However for my normal 25 day cycle, Im now on Day 31!!! as most of you lovely ladies have read in all my posts this is extremley weird for me. So ladies what do you think?? :nope:


----------



## CeeDee

Singers, I&#8217;m no expert, but I think it&#8217;s possible. It just depends on when your body starts to produce the pregnancy hormone. Sometimes it&#8217;s quickly detected and sometimes its not. Plus, you temps still seem kind of high I think that means something also, but I'm no expert and very new to all of this.


----------



## snowflakes120

Singers - I think you def need to retest! A girl I work with got a BFN on the day her AF was due - She tried again like 2 or 3 days later and got her BFP. Plus, you are 16 DPO and your temp shows no signs of going down to get ready for AF. In fact, it even went up today!! I think you have a good chance!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Singers, I'd retest with another brand, if you can. Various ones detect diff. levels of the hormone and such, so some women may get a neg and later get a pos. I've even seen posts in 1st Tri where she gets a pos, but her dr gets a negative on _his_ tests and then later, she comes back and she _is_ pregnant. freak things happen.

you could always go for bloods, too, so they can figure out what's delaying it. :) best wishes!

waiting on my doc to call. :) though I feel so much better eating low-fat. thank you for your thoughts and prayers and well-wishes ladies. xo


----------



## snowflakes120

So I just checked out my chart after I inputting this mornings temp. I totally think I OV'd CD15 now - crappy that it pushes me back 2 whole days!! Also, I noticed about myself - when my right ovary is dominant that my CD's are longer but if my left ovary is dominant that cycle then the CD's are shorter - anyone think this is strange or anything to worry about?? I can tell only because I have OV pain on whatever side is dominant that month - so far they switch back and forth month to month. 

My Good news about my insurance. I am def going with works. Only have to pay 1 deductible for both me and baby. Score! 

We are offically all out of condoms and I don't have to buy a new box anytime soon. What a great feeling.

I see many of you are twilight fans. Team Edward for me! ;)

Jess- I hear ya about money. I am kinda worried about it too. Like can we really do this on just my income and part time husbands and still pay for tuition out of pocket and day care expenses and emergency savings?? I have worked up the numbers about a million times - it will be tight but I really think it is doable while he is in school for 1 yr. FX.

Good news about the low-fat swan.


----------



## Nanner

Singers- I think you should retest, even if it's just to give you peace of mind. It's torture when you don't know for sure! Who knows? Maybe it was wrong the first time!

Jess- I totally understand about the money problems. We're concerned too, but decided that we don't see either of us getting a raise OR getting younger! We just decided that it was time to get serious about reducing our bills. We've been doing lots of research on money saving tips too.


----------



## lu-is

Singers - I agree with everyone else, you should retest. It's possible your levels weren't high enough last time. 

Jess - glad to hear you're okay. 

Snowflakes - I'm also on team Edward. yum.

OPK had a darker line than usual, I think I might be close to OV'ing.


----------



## pink23

Im definately team edward xx


----------



## CeeDee

lu-is, congrats! So exciting.


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, 

I got up this morning and tested with the tests I have in the cupboard, and first the dark control line came up. I assume that meant a NEG. however.... I looked 3 minutes later and there was a very faint pank line, I ran downstairs to show my OH and said what do you think... He said theres a line there!! So we are buying a different test on Monday and having another go! So perhaps there will be another POS. by MOnday.. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG!! Singers that sounds like it could be a :bfp: for you!! \\:D/ Post a pic of your test??

Lu-is looking good for that ov for you too. Get into that BD!! :bunny:

I am hanging out waiting for :witch: to arrive, have been feeling a bit like she's on her way which is good because it means she'll arrive as planned and this will be my last AF before TTC! Cannot believe in LESS THAN 2 weeks time we'll be in full swing. I will be on the other side of the world, seeing things I never have before on a train from NYC to Philladelphia and our little secret will be that every chance we get we will be BD! :laugh2: Heehee!

I hope everyone's weekend is going well. Off to the footy tomorrow - yey! Go The Blues!!:yipee:

Talk soon lovely Junebugs!
xo


----------



## kimberley3

Woohooo we might have our third hehhe. Well im having a good time but some weirdd things happening thursday and fri and today hadx pink cervical mucus and been feeling so sick yhesterday and today but i have had no signs of ovulation could it of happened without any signs. Ahh no idea how are you all x


----------



## wanaBmummy

well since having the coil out i only had 3 days of spotting so i'm back to normal already and i only had it out monday :D :D I did get quite hormonal though :/ and combine that with not being able to sleep well for the last 5 days by wednesday i was miserable lol and OH had had enough of me :haha: :haha: 

Also since having the coil out we are NTNP and are using the pull out method (sorry if this is TMI) but Oh has now decided he can get a bit adventurous :dohh: that's all i'll say on that one lol 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Glad people are well over th weekend, I didnt think to take a pic of it! Sorry!!! Will remember on Monday/Tuesday. Hopefully we will be going somewhere tommorrow to get one! Im starting my new Patchwork quilt today so thats going to be fun! I have already packed 31 boxes! All full of music and books, so thought I would have a rest and pick somemthing more fun to do. Have a good weekend.

Poppie it is fun TTC!
Wana B - Cant imagine what you mean!! 
Kim - Good thanks just awaiting the nest test!


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Singers, sounds like we have our third positive!

There's been a lot of talk of grapefruit juice on here, I'm sure you're already aware of this but if you're on medication for high blood pressure do not take grapefruit juice as it completely neutralises the medication! 

Does drinking make your temp rise? Mine was high this morning and I thought it was OV as had a positive OPK on thursday, fainter one on Friday but no temp rise, but I had 3 glasses of wine last night (not something I wanted to do but it was a business dinner and I secured an £900 deal out of it so I won't complain) so I guess that could be it? I don't think it was that accurate either, as I was up 3 times in the night as I've got a tiny tank and that much fluid before bed wrecks my sleep!


----------



## lu-is

singers_love said:


> Well Ladies,
> 
> I got up this morning and tested with the tests I have in the cupboard, and first the dark control line came up. I assume that meant a NEG. however.... I looked 3 minutes later and there was a very faint pank line, I ran downstairs to show my OH and said what do you think... He said theres a line there!! So we are buying a different test on Monday and having another go! So perhaps there will be another POS. by MOnday.. Hopefully!!!

Yay!!! This sounds like a positive! The result came up in the 5 min time period, definetely sounds good. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

OPK question. So I had a pretty dark line yesterday afternoon, but this morning it was very faint again. hmmm.. Is it likely that if i tested again this afternoon the line would be darker?

WannaB : 3 days of spotting, that's pretty awesome! Hormonal imbalance not so fun. yuck.

Poppie: have fun at the footy! Two weeks.. yay!!! Boy time sure is flying :)

Dinah: Sorry, I dont know anything about drinking grapefruit juice. But congrats on the business deal.


----------



## wanaBmummy

lu-is said:


> OPK question. So I had a pretty dark line yesterday afternoon, but this morning it was very faint again. hmmm.. Is it likely that if i tested again this afternoon the line would be darker?
> 
> WannaB : 3 days of spotting, that's pretty awesome! Hormonal imbalance not so fun. yuck.
> 
> Poppie: have fun at the footy! Two weeks.. yay!!! Boy time sure is flying :)
> 
> Dinah: Sorry, I dont know anything about drinking grapefruit juice. But congrats on the business deal.

I know :) i think it helped that i had my 'period' the week before although that was just spotting as well, but i'm not complaining lol :D x


----------



## beccad

Lu-is the ovulation hormone peaks in the afternoon/early evening so you should test then rather than in the morning. They don't work the same way PG tests do...


----------



## pink23

fx'd singers xx
Just finshed work only one day left and im so glad. Tommorow will be my 6th day and I want a rest lol. No sign of af so just waiting. I had 2 lines on my opk 2 weeks after coming off pill so going to watch it arounf the same time next month. 
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Just got home from Warrior Dash - SUCH a blast!

FX for you singers! Eeeee. How can you handle waiting for so long?! I'd go insaneeee. ;D

<3 Hope you're all having wonderful weekends!


----------



## lu-is

Well yesterday's OPK result looks like the closest I'll get to a positive. :shrug:
This afternoon I took another test and it's so super, duper negative.

the picture is the test I took yesterday at about 1ish I think. We DTD Thursday, and today, so hopefully we're covered? :thumbup: and probably once more tomorrow just for fun.

Don't you just love weekends? (sorry for anyone who has to work on the weekend, they are probably less enjoyable then).
 



Attached Files:







OPKCD13.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Poppiebug

It's a cold and foggy morning here in Melbourne. Had a nice sleep in and am about to get organised to head into the city for the game. Looking forward to seeing my brother and my nieces. It would seem that I'm going to get to see my entire family before we head overseas. This week I'm heading home for work and will get to see my other brother and probably my sister who is going to come up for the weekend also. It seems all very lovely that I get to see everyone just before we start TTC, like this is a little blessing or something?? I dunno, I think about things like that how stuff is "meant to be". I hope it is!! :)


Singers - am so excited for you.... just get another test already!! :test: <~ have been wanting to use that smilie too!!

Swan - how are you feeling?? Sorry if you covered that somewhere already, having any sickness?? Have you told anyone??

wanaBmummy - LOL at your OH being "adventurous" :haha:


----------



## Dinah93

I looked on some of the FF galleries for tests and they all showed these really faint lines building up over a few days, then one or two super bold lines, then tailing away again. I have 2 super faints, then one very bold, then gone again. My temp only rose by about 0.5C (and stayed there) though 2 days after the + opk, so not sure if I OVd or not.


----------



## Meadows

Hello everyone!!! As usual, it's all very busy/exciting on here!! It's sooooo difficult yo keep up with you all! Congrats to Singers......very exciting, let us know when u def get that BFP!

Well, my AF has just about finished, so i'm looking forward to these next couple of weeks....our first cycle of TTC - woo hoo!!! Am not taking my temp or using OPK - just gonna see how i go for a few cycles first i think and make sure we BD plenty!!!

Hope you've all had a good weekend, and enjoy what's left of ur Sunday xx


----------



## mmafro

Hi ladies

I am new to this site, signed up a long time ago when i was preggers with my DD, but pretty much just stalked all the forums lol...We are now TTC#2 and have only been trying for 2 months.. I have a feeling that this will be a lucky month for all, i got preggers with DD in june 07...I experienced a large ovarian cycst a few months ago and was told it could be harder to concieve but dr's wont do anything until after a yr of trying, I am hoping that cycst was a one time thing...I am currently on cd12 and believe that i just entered my fertile window. I am not temping or using OPK's just letting nature take her course (for now) hoping to find a buddy in the same boat and on the same cycle......Good Luck ladies!!!


----------



## jellybean87

hi everyone. can i join you? 
Dh and I were going to wait till november, but decided today that we don't want to wait to were going to start ttc as soon as i get my implant out.

Its going to be hard at first as I don#t know my cycle as I haven't had a period since january, because of the implant. 

I can't wait.

I was going to read back so I could get to know where everyone is at, but its over 100 pages!!! could someone give me a quick introduction to whose on here?


----------



## beccad

Hi mmafro and jellybean!

So, we have a couple of BFPs so far - welshmum and swanxxsong. The rest of us are either waiting to start in a few weeks (couple of girls getting married in the next couple of months!), or have started fairly recently. Jess is having a little break from the thread as things aren't quite right for TTC at the moment for her. Apart from welshmum, I think the rest of us are all trying for baby number 1.

Dodgegirl isn't going down the traditional route, but is going to co-parent with a gay male friend and they're going to do home-insemination. I think she's on her second cycle.

I've just started my second cycle, but taking it easier this time round, so no charting or OPKs for me this month. I found it all a bit stressful last time!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome mmafro and jellybean! Can't wait to get to know you both!

I have a confession to make: I have spent this entire afternoon looking at baby blogs and baby websites picking baby stuff out and just basically dreaming! AND we haven't even started trying yet. I am way too excited!! I am such a dork. :wacko:


----------



## mmafro

I was the same way, as soon as we decided we were gonna start ttc i started searching everything, and stalking blogs lol


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Mmafro and Jellybean! more people yay!!



Dinah93 said:


> I looked on some of the FF galleries for tests and they all showed these really faint lines building up over a few days, then one or two super bold lines, then tailing away again. I have 2 super faints, then one very bold, then gone again. My temp only rose by about 0.5C (and stayed there) though 2 days after the + opk, so not sure if I OVd or not.

That's kinda how I felt Dinah. I had super weak lines, an almost positive line, and then more faint lines. I don't know if I ovulated or not. :shrug:




mmafro said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am new to this site, signed up a long time ago when i was preggers with my DD, but pretty much just stalked all the forums lol...We are now TTC#2 and have only been trying for 2 months.. I have a feeling that this will be a lucky month for all, i got preggers with DD in june 07...I experienced a large ovarian cycst a few months ago and was told it could be harder to concieve but dr's wont do anything until after a yr of trying, I am hoping that cycst was a one time thing...I am currently on cd12 and believe that i just entered my fertile window. I am not temping or using OPK's just letting nature take her course (for now) hoping to find a buddy in the same boat and on the same cycle......Good Luck ladies!!!

Hi mmafro - I'm TTC after laparoscopic surgery on one of my ovaries to remove a cyst. If it helps any my Dr., the surgeon, and radiologist said it shouldn't affect my ability to conceive. I think I'm just finishing my fertile window right away.. Two week wait time. :) I don't temp either, I don't have the discipline to take it every day.


----------



## mmafro

mmafro said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am new to this site, signed up a long time ago when i was preggers with my DD, but pretty much just stalked all the forums lol...We are now TTC#2 and have only been trying for 2 months.. I have a feeling that this will be a lucky month for all, i got preggers with DD in june 07...I experienced a large ovarian cycst a few months ago and was told it could be harder to concieve but dr's wont do anything until after a yr of trying, I am hoping that cycst was a one time thing...I am currently on cd12 and believe that i just entered my fertile window. I am not temping or using OPK's just letting nature take her course (for now) hoping to find a buddy in the same boat and on the same cycle......Good Luck ladies!!!

Hi mmafro - I'm TTC after laparoscopic surgery on one of my ovaries to remove a cyst. If it helps any my Dr., the surgeon, and radiologist said it shouldn't affect my ability to conceive. I think I'm just finishing my fertile window right away.. Two week wait time. :) I don't temp either, I don't have the discipline to take it every day.[/QUOTE]

That is very encouraging info, that it shouldnt affect your ability to concieve, gives me hope that i wont have any issues. The dr just told me that the possibility of it being diff to conceive was defiantly there but they also said i may never have a cyst again...so im gonna think on the positive side of things lol


----------



## Nanner

Hi ladies!
Welcome mmafro & jelly bean!

I took my last pill yesterday! I'm way excited, though it'll still be a couple months before it's time to get serious. I'll start tracking cycles in 2-3 months, but for now it's all natural!

So, I downloaded some video off the internet of women giving birth. I never realized that I'd never seen one before. I shouldn't have looked! :shock: Holy moly is there a lot of blood and... stuff. I must have just ignored that whole part of the pregnancy! Weird I know since the delivery is kind of the finale! 
Oh course I know all about the process but I've never imagined it before. I need to wrap my head around this. :huh:

Everyone seems to be in full baby making mode! Especially our 2 (maybe 3?) BPFs! Good luck to everyone! I hope we all have good news soon!

:dust::crib::dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome to our two newest! Best wishes TTC! :hugs:


AFM, to answer what was asked - my GB has not given me issues, so I'm waiting for my doc to call and tell me what the scans saw. Hopefully tomorrow! I was a bit lax with my eating this weekend because of our company, and haven't had any crazy GB flares. So that's good! Hopefully getting an idea of what I can handle and what I cannot. We'll see. Maybe it was a fluke thing, who knows?

No morning sickness, nothing like that. I have unbelievably sore boobs and am tired non-stop and cramps come and go but otherwise, nothing much. I was told morning sickness, though it can vary, usually begins rearing its ugly head around 6 weeks or so? But we'll see what happens. I just keep watching days pass and am praying hard that things continue fluidly. I'm very eager for the 28, our first scan, because I just want the reassurance that everything looks good so far. 

Sunday's almost over, I don't want Monday to be here yet! D:


----------



## swanxxsong

OH and although we don't want to tell anyone until post-scans and things, we have told both sets of parents, my sister and her husband know, and a few friends - the ones who were here this weekend, because we knew they'd suspect something, and my two closest girlfriends. And my boss, because I knew she'd be supportive and keep it quiet; I wanted her to know immediately to explain any odd behaviors like me being a total space-cadet lately, or the doctor's appointments for the GB and sonograms and things. :)


----------



## CeeDee

Keep us posted on your next test singers, I think we will be at 3 BFPs. 

Kimberley, have you tried an OPK?

Meadows I like your plan, less stress is best. 

Mmafro welcome to the group!

Snowflakes, I was doing that even before I got married. LOL

Nanner, Congrats on your last pill!

Jellybean 87, Welcome to the group! I&#8217;m on CD#9 of my first cycle, since I&#8217;ve stopped taking BCP. I&#8217;m not temping, but I&#8217;m taking note of CM and CP. I know it&#8217;s helpful, but I don&#8217;t have the initiative to temp every day. If I don&#8217;t get a BFP this cycle I might start charting. This will be our first child.


----------



## Poppiebug

Welcome *mmafro *and *jellybean87 *! :flower: It's great to have some more Junebugs onboard.

I think I'm the only Aussie on here, and I'm just about to start my TTC journey in 11 sleeps when we head to the USA for a working holiday. I'm currently waiting for AF to arrive, hopefully she'll appear today cuz I am so very bloaty - ugh!




snowflakes120 said:


> I have a confession to make: I have spent this entire afternoon looking at baby blogs and baby websites picking baby stuff out and just basically dreaming! AND we haven't even started trying yet. I am way too excited!! I am such a dork. :wacko:

I do this all the time. I've got ideas for things I want already and can't wait to finally get preggers and make hubby look at these things too.




Nanner said:


> I took my last pill yesterday! I'm way excited, though it'll still be a couple months before it's time to get serious. I'll start tracking cycles in 2-3 months, but for now it's all natural!
> 
> So, I downloaded some video off the internet of women giving birth. I never realized that I'd never seen one before. I shouldn't have looked! :shock: Holy moly is there a lot of blood and... stuff. I must have just ignored that whole part of the pregnancy! Weird I know since the delivery is kind of the finale!
> Oh course I know all about the process but I've never imagined it before. I need to wrap my head around this. :huh:

Great news about your very last pill!! Bring on the BD! 
LOL at looking at birth videos. I had been looking at some recently and while it does scare the crap out of me, I find myself crying at the end when the mother has the baby in her arms. I know it's going to hurt like hell, but that bit when you first hold your new baby...... just brings me to tears of joy. I can't wait for that moment.



It's a public holiday here today and I had a really long sleep in. It is great to have a long weekend and not have to do anything important or go anywhere. Although it was great to head to the football game yesterday, my team had a massive win which was awesome. It was also great to see my nieces and my brother. 

Started packing last night for our USA trip. It's so hard to pack for the opposite season. I hope that what we're taking is going to be ok. I've packed some t-shirts and just other summer tops, 3 pairs of shorts and I'll be wearing comfortable jeans on the plane. I'll also take a cardigan just incase it's a bit chilly at night or whatever. Can anyone recommend anything else to take for Philladelphia and NYC in the summer?? :shrug:


----------



## dodgegirl

I feel like I have totally abandoned you guys....I am so sorry I haven't been on here. Just been obsessing about house stuff, and it's kept my mind off of TTC for a while.

So forgive me that I'm not keeping up on everyone's posts, it's not that I don't care it's just I haven't made time to be on here very much !! please forgive me!!!!!! 

Poppie, are you sure you don't want to pop on over here to Washington during your visit to the states and help me move !!??? HAHA. Hope you have a great time on your holiday !!! So exciting!!

To update you on my status: I am in week 1 of my 2WW of my 2nd month of TTC. I hate waiting SOOOO much. waiting to test. waiting to close on my house. waiting to move. UGGGGHHHHH!!!! I should close on my house on July 1st, and move that weekend!!! waiting for the right guy to come along...haha yeah i kinda gave up on that one ! 

This weekend was full of graduation parties of the family. I think I'm on overload of spending time with family! yikes. mainly my parents, they are driving me nuts !!! Then I have another graduation party next weekend, but that's not family. Whew this is one BUSY BUSY month !!! 

So there you have it, update on me. I will try very hard to keep up on here more this week to see how everyone is doing. I noticed we have 2 new additions ! Awesome, welcome :flower:

Just love this one!! :crib:


----------



## beccad

Dinah and lu-is, when I did my OPKs last cycle I never got a really dark one. They were super faint then I had one medium one (not as dark as the test line) then the lines went faint again. I was using the cheap ones and someone on another forum said that it was a common experience with the cheap ones. I presume I ovulated but I can't be 100% sure. 

Poppie, I guess you can always do some shopping if the weather is bad!

Dodge good luck with this TWW!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

I just thought I would check in and see how all the Junebugs are doing? 

XX


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, 

I decided to take a phot this time! 
I didnt need any holding up to the light, squinting, standing my head, I can see a line!! I will try and work out how to attach it to the forum. But I think I have my :bfp: !!!

I am buying a digi test tommorrow, and trying that I think I need to see the words to believe it!!! 

Snowflake, when we first decided to TTC i started looking at everything prams, bottles Nappies! (we want to use cloth ones!)

So I thought I would update everyone before I get on with my day More packing, and Im spending some time with some children teaching them consider yourself! (mY MMus is in Vocal and Opera Performance)

I have had a good day today, though My boobs are killing me, I have got into my skinny trousers!!! whooppeee!


----------



## singers_love

Hope I have done this right!
 



Attached Files:







13062011803.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Poppiebug

Wooohooo Singers!!! How exciting!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations!!

I've spent most of the afternoon creating a rough itinerary for our time in NYC. Here's hoping we can get to see and do all the main things we want to. Looking forward to spending the 4th July over there. We've left that day free to wander and enjoy the celebrations in Central Park.

Anyone got any tips / tricks / experiences from NYC that they'd like to share / recommend?


----------



## simno1

Blimey it seems as though whenever I log on there's another BFP! Whoop Congrats singers_love - so excited for you! 

I'm 5DPO and I don't have any signs etc but we are just relaxing and taking it easy but AF is due on the 23rd June so will have to wait till then to see if anything happened this month.


----------



## swanxxsong

WOW *SINGERS*, I didn't even need to click for the larger to see your line. Congrats!!!!! :hugs:

I'm so happy for you chickie! :D

*Poppie*, I'm behind on getting ready for work, but I will write up a list later of some of my favorite things to do in NYC. :) 

Good luck on the TWW *Dodge*! 

Fingers crossed for you, *simno*, and everyone else in their waiting! ;D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Singers! Fab news and an amazing picture!

Hello to the new ladies!
Quick intro and update, I'm Mel and currently on CD14, I think I'm just about to ov as we speak! Very exciting!

Hope you other ladies are all well, I've been away for the weekend, but will catch up with you all soon!


----------



## kimberley3

Hello. Just a quick update as on my phone. Welcome newys lol and coongrats singers another bfp. And i took a test friday before i left but it was neg opk but if i was having a 28day it wud of been then but last month it was a 36 day so if thats the case will be on 17th but i only having a little cm jelly like but thur fri and sat had pink with tiny bit of blood in jelly cm then sorry tmi. And been feeling sick thur fri sat n sun at times to the point i could not eat. And had frsat heartburn and i have never ever had that but i have not had a sign of ov at all but then it feels like i cud be preggers but its weird could it be possible that i have ovulated and not known about it cuz of the pill messing up my body. Sorry for the rant im just so confused i have no ovulation tests or pg test as im away with work took 3service users away for a week and its started to wear me down now. Pushing wheelchairs all day and dealing with all three of their learning disability 24.7 its draining hope everyone is okay and sorry again x any advice will help as im so confused so if anybody knows any stories if this has happened before let me no lol x


----------



## jellybean87

thanks for the catch up beccad


----------



## jellybean87

wow, congrats singers!!! 

we are ttc #2. I have a dd who is 4 and a half, and desperate for us to have a baby!

snowflakes - I do the same I already know what pushchair I want to get, and am always looking at baby clothes! what are the blogs u look at?


----------



## mmafro

Congrats Singers on your BFP!!!
Hoping we all get one this month!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow congrats singers i am really happy for you :D x


----------



## beccad

Fab news singers! I can't believe how quickly some BFPs have come around. Here's hoping that the rest of us don't have to wait too long.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay Poppie, finally took the time to write out some of my favorite things to do in NYC. =)

Totally cliché tourist-thing, which is funny since I was born and raised in NY lol, is Central Park. You can walk through the park or take carriage rides through it &#8211; either option is fun. It&#8217;s lovely, a great place to take photos and the park itself is interesting. There&#8217;s a zoo in the park itself, along with various other attractions.

Dylan&#8217;s Candy Bar is a few blocks from the Park, and it&#8217;s owned by the daughter of designer Ralph Lauren. Sure, it&#8217;s &#8216;just a candy store&#8217; but seriously, it&#8217;s awesome. The cupcakes are delicious, I might add. ;)

I do enjoy visiting the NY Public Library and the cathedrals &#8211; St. Patrick&#8217;s is beautiful, and Trinity Church is where they filmed part of National Treasure. Both are great sites for photos. There&#8217;s also plenty of other churches and cathedrals in the area that you can explore too, those are the top two I can recall on a whim.

If you head down to Trinity Church, that&#8217;s right by Ground Zero. Worth a visit, if you&#8217;re interested. That&#8217;s also right by the ferry that goes from Lower Manhattan to State Island &#8211; if you&#8217;re feeling the urge to take a free boat ride across the harbor. (at least I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;s free, I went last year with my parents b/c they&#8217;re living on Staten Island atm)

Find the Naked Cowboy in Times&#8217; Square! It may be helpful to look at his facebook page, if you really want to pose with him, because he&#8217;ll post when he&#8217;s going out into the Square and when he&#8217;s doing other nonsense. ;)

Tons of really awesome museums, including the Museum of National History, the Met, Museum of Modern Art, the Cloisters, etc; especially nice to visit if it&#8217;s rainy!

Battery Park is also beautiful. 

Chinatown is on my must-see list; never got the opportunity yet but friends and family have said it&#8217;s great. Also there&#8217;s the Bronx Zoo, which I went to once as a child and loved. If you like baseball, you can catch a Mets or Yanks game and it&#8217;s easy to get to either by train from Penn Station &#8211; though their tickets are, I believe, kind of $$? Not really sure, haven&#8217;t gotten to a game in the city yet. 

Foods of NY tour (Greenwich Village) &#8211; something about which I heard great reviews, but again, haven&#8217;t had the opportunity yet! 

Also make sure to check out 5th Avenue, Broadway, etc. Easy to get tickets for shows at the last minute, too, if you&#8217;re interested in seeing something (I&#8217;ve heard Book of Mormon is incredible, I can say that Phantom and Wicked were both glorious, but there&#8217;s tons of show options). 

And yeah, I&#8217;ll stop there. Just a few suggestions for you. ;D I'm sure I'll think of more things while I'm at it.

Are you going to Philly as well? I don't know the city there as well (which is funny since I live near Philly now) as I do NYC, but I can ask around if you want insight on that as well! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've always wanted to go to NYC and now i've seen your list swan i want to go NOW! lol :haha: x


----------



## Meadows

Congratulations Singers!!! That's brill news......hope all us other ladies can announce our BFP's very soon. Welcome to the two newbies...YAY i'm no longer the newest girl!!! ha ha!!


----------



## swanxxsong

you should, NYC is great! ;D

so I got the call. apparently my gallbladder, and everything else, is fine. which is great, except... why am I having this pain? the nurse who called for my doctor said nothing else, so I left a message with my OBG office for the triage nurse. what the heck? no news on what to do next, what could be happening, etc.

trying to relax but of course, am worried for baby. grrr. I hate this.


----------



## pink23

congrats singers 3 bfps and more to come yey xx


----------



## Dinah93

Woooohoooooooooooo congrats Singers!!! 

Don't worry swanxxsong I'm sure it won't ammount to anything. Thank you so much for the list too, hubby and I are going for 8 days in August/September for our wedding anniversary so it's great to get some ideas from someone who has been. I'd love to book a week in Dubai for the end of the year, but I think it will have to be a last minute thing if we haven't got a LO one the way, it would be a bit reckless to book something now. 

3DPO here, much calmer than last month, I think I'm happy for it to take as long as it takes, within reason!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahh Dinah's going to NYC too? Awesome! I personally love NYC, I hope you enjoy your visit! :D 

I'm pretty relaxed after reading about it. Could be just colic, essentially, and well since it's been better lately I'm not too worried. Nobody else seems to be, so why should I be? ;D lol

So 3 :bfp:s so far, wondering who's next on the list...


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Singers! I'm updating the thread title right now!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Ill be doing my first OPK tomorrow. 

Congrats, singer!!!! :happydance:

Dodgegirl, Happy to hear from you! You have a lot going on, so we understand your absence. 

Kimberley3, I know how you feel. The pill could definitely mess up your cycle. Ive gotten some really good information on ovulation from https://www.peeonastick.com/. It might help you figure out whats going on.

Hello Welsh mum!! Hows the pregnancy going? :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks so much for your info swan. Alot of the things you mentioned we do have planned to do. We're going to get a city pass which lets you into 6 out of 8 major attractions. Seems to be the best value for the time that we have there. I plan on getting my main memento from Tiffany on 5th Ave.

Our rough itinerary is:
Fri - Arrive NYC 11pm - BD (lol), sleep
Sat - Catch train to Philly
Conference in Philly Sun - Wed, see local sights on conference days.
Wed - Head back to NYC - drop bags at hotel, go to FAO Swartz Toy Store and 5th Ave Shops, go to Top of the Rock, Times Square
Thursday - Circle Line Cruise, Empire State Building
Friday - Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, World Trade Center Site, Brooklyn Bridge
Saturday - Seinfeld Tour, Madame Tussauds, Times Square
Sunday - Fairly free at this stage, probably see some of the Museums / Churches, 5th Ave shops
Monday - 4th July - check out Central Park, Strawberry Fields etc
Tuesday - we fly out at 6pm so have to be organised.

Lots to do and so little time. There'll be things we wont get to see but at least we'll have done the main touristy stuff.

I've been packing, mainly for my trip tomorrow which is a work trip but I get to go home to my parents for it. Nervously watching this ash cloud that is coming from Chile, but things are ok at the moment.


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Singers!!! I was pretty sure you would get your BFP! yay!! 3 positives way to go June Bugs!

NYC sounds like tons of fun.. I really want to go there one day! I want to see all the sites and a show or two on Broadway.

Swanxxsong - I'm glad that your GB is okay. Sorry to hear that you're still in pain though.

Thanks for the info on ovulation CeeDee - I keep second guessing if I did ovulate or not. bah! silly bodies.


----------



## beccad

Ohh I want to go to NYC now! Well I've always wanted to go, but DH doesn't!


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you for the info. Still feeling major sick and keep he gettin heart burn which I have never ever had before. I feel something is different and will defo takin a test when I get home Fri as I had three days of pink cm sickmess and heart burn. So who knows. New York sounds great x


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Thank you so much for your well wishes. 

NYC sounds fantastic! I have never been but definately want to, to be honest its the visa issues at the moment that it stopping us. 

Poppoebug have a lovely time! 

We are going for our first doctors appointment on thursday - which Im not looking forward to! (I hate needles!!) 

Going our with my Father In Law today so Im looking forward to that. How is everyone feeling? how is it going? 

Havent heard anything about house, so may be ringing the soliciter today just to find out whats going on! 

How are the house building/buying going ladies?? 

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Poppiebug

How exciting singers!! Good luck at the Drs. I hate needles too but have lessened my fear in the last little while as I've had a few blood tests including the pre-preg ones. I know that I really want to be a mum so I have to suck it up and have the tests when I'm pregnant. 

Packing for my trip tomorrow. Also keeping an eye on that ash cloud. Sounds like it should be fine tho. 

My house is still coming along. Gutters are going on right now. Roof should be on by the end of the week. Lots will be done between now and when we get back from America. 

The :witch: showed up today. She was 1 day late, but I guess that's ok because it should put back my fertile day by one/two more days so more chance of catching that eggie when we're away. Hubby said we can't start trying until we get there so the later the better. I'll be jumping him as soon as we get there and everyday while we're there!! LOL!

Well I'd better get back to packing and have an early night for my trip tomorrow.

xo


----------



## swanxxsong

ahhh, super jealous you get to have an appointment already *singers*!! I'm going crazy having to wait! best wishes and again, congrats!! xo

sounds like a great itinerary *poppie*! you're going to have so much fuuuuuuun. :D I can't wait to hear about your trip!

best wishes to the ladies who are waiting to o or are in their 2ww! looking forward to more :bfp: announcements soon! :D


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie your trip sounds great! Since hubby and I probably aren't going to make it to the Caribbean this year we thinking of driving up to NYC for a 4 day weekend, just to get out of town.


----------



## lu-is

Bah!!! I'm having a very frustrating day at work today. Nothing seems to be going right, and now I just feel all anxious and nervous. I think it's because I was talking to my supervisor about another individual who is making my job so much more difficult and I just feel bad as though I'm always complaining. I really don't want to come across as a complainer, and now I'm making myself sick with dread. yuck. I almost feel like crying. One of my repeat customers has been difficult today, I made a small glitch that isn't important but I still feel awful about and the e-mails just keep coming in. Sorry.. I really needed to get that out, I hope it helps me feel better.. I usually don't have days like this. My stomache is too nervous to go eat lunch.

Again, sorry for such a negative rant, I'm ususally so optimistic but right now I feel frazzled :wacko:
I should focus on my nephew's 4th birthday, yay! We're going to have cake tonight.

How's everybody else doing today?


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry your having a frustrating day, lu-is. I hate days like that. I've had a very busy day at work. 

I did my first OPK today and it was negative.


----------



## Dinah93

Little toy for the day ladies : toy

I'm sure some of you have already seen it, but I found it a lot of fun to play with, and it puts me off POAS far too early as I'll only get disheartened. Thinking I might have a cheeky go a week today, which is 11DPO


----------



## beccad

I had a rubbish day at work too lu-is. My work is not my life, but because I work in science, I'm working with a load of people whose work is their life (I'm not a scientist -i'm support staff) and they don't get why I only give 100% to my job (actually probably more like 80% :haha: ) when they're giving 150%. Nobody has criticised as such but they're such a bunch of prima donnas sometimes.

On the plus side DH had his plaster cast off his leg yesterday and is know in an air cast boot, which is the boot David Beckham had a few years back when he broke his foot. Still non weight bearing so staying on crutches for a bit, but at least he can take the boot off and have a proper bath now.


----------



## lu-is

thanks gals :) I'm definetly feeling better. This afternoon at work was way better! Probably helps that our boss brought us cake. yum!

Becca, that's awesome that your husband is out of the plaster cast yay!

Good thing it's still early in your cycle CeeDee - hope that postivie OPK comes soon.

Speaking of OPK's.. so I totally thought I ovulated last weekend.. like maybe Saturday? Now I really don't know! Today I felt really blah, then crampy, and (sorry TMI) wet all day long, so I came home and thought, well let's just see what an OPK has to say (yup, we all love Peeing on sticks :) ) because this is just weird. I expected it to be super faint like my sat test because Friday (CD13) had been pretty dark so I counted that as my possible surge.
Instead, I was greeted by a super, blatantly positive OPK. weird! I mean I'm happy, but also very confused. Guess we better get busy tonight ;)


----------



## dodgegirl

singers_love said:


> Well Ladies,
> 
> I decided to take a phot this time!
> I didnt need any holding up to the light, squinting, standing my head, I can see a line!! I will try and work out how to attach it to the forum. But I think I have my :bfp: !!!
> 
> I am buying a digi test tommorrow, and trying that I think I need to see the words to believe it!!!
> 
> Snowflake, when we first decided to TTC i started looking at everything prams, bottles Nappies! (we want to use cloth ones!)
> 
> So I thought I would update everyone before I get on with my day More packing, and Im spending some time with some children teaching them consider yourself! (mY MMus is in Vocal and Opera Performance)
> 
> I have had a good day today, though My boobs are killing me, I have got into my skinny trousers!!! whooppeee!


CONGRATS !!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, I love the fact its such a busy forum!

Becca - Yay for the plaster coming off, im sure your OH will start feeling better now without the cast.

CeeDee - this was the first month I did OPK's and I never really got a dark line, I was basically no line, faint line.. I did it when I saw a line at all, and decided a couple of days later when it went back to no line that I had ovulated!

Lu-is - In the words of Nike - JUST DO IT!!!!

Hope everyone is having a good week, I keep having really really vivid dreams which are freaking me out slightly! I was trying to be keep temping through the beginning to see what happens, but everytime I wake up Im get up straight away not wanting to be in bed any more! Ah well. How is everyone's TWW going??


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies! 
I'm coming to you this evening from my family home. It's always lovely to be home with my parents except I'm away from hubby and I miss him heaps. I've got some work on here tomorrow, then 1hr drive from here to where my brother lives for another training session. I'll spend the weekend with my brother and his family then after the weekend we're sposed to head to the coast, but right now there's major flooding happening over there so we might not get there. In that case I'll have to cancel the training I had planned over there and change my flights to get back to Melbourne ready for the big trip starting next Friday. Exciting times!!

becca and lu-is - sorry to hear about your crappy work days.

Sending out :dust: to everyone who is waiting to test and also waiting to Ov. 

I can officially say I'm waiting to Ov and we're trying THIS CYCLE!! Woooot!! :happydance: Still got to wait til we get to the other side of the world to actually start the BD, but yay!!!


----------



## lu-is

Good advice Singer ;)
After hearing about your super vivid dreams that symptom sounds kinda creepy now.. lol

Wow Poppie, you've got all sorts of exciting things planned! I like when work trips can cross over with visiting family; makes it more fun! That's not good about the flooding, yikes! Congrats on TTC this cycle, your trip is almost here! YAY!


----------



## beccad

Poppie that's exciting news :happydance:

Lu-is, getting bonking!

I've had a bit of a rough morning! DH had to go to hospital in an ambulance - he's got a medical history of dislocating a bone in his knee (top of the fibula) and somehow he managed to dislocate it rolling over in bed at 7.30 this morning. Unfortunately it was his non-broken leg that it happened in, so he was completely stuck in bed and there's no way I could have got him downstairs into the car, so we had to call an ambulance! At one point they weren't sure whether they could fix the dislocation, and were talking about discharging him with a wheelchair. There's NO way we could have managed at home with him in a wheelchair :nope:

He's all sorted and we're home again, but it's just something else to worry about. I kept crying whilst we were at the hospital and I can't seem to stop now that we're home :cry: I've just reached the end of my tether in terms of coping with everything that's happened in the last six weeks I think. I'm just so tired from looking after him and going to work and trying to keep on top of everything at home, and we've used up all our savings with him being off work, and there's a tax bill due of several thousands at the end of July and I've absolutely no idea how we're going to pay that :cry: I think I may have to ask my parents to loan us the money. I'd rather owe them money than the tax man.

My brother is living with us at the moment, so at least I've got someone to help me a bit at home, even if it's just cooking dinner or doing the washing up.

Sorry for off-loading :dohh:


----------



## Nanner

Becca - That's great your OH's cast is off. He must be healing nicely.

Lu-is - Have fun and good luck BDing! Also, sorry to hear about the crummy day at work. It happens from time to time.

Again, Congrats to our 3 BFPs!! I'm way jealous! 

I started taking my temp this week. I'm getting odd readings. My temp only seems to be around 97 degrees F and I fluctuate nearly 1/2 degree everyday. Is this normal or do I just not know how to use a thermometer?

Buying a crib today! Yes I know it's very premature, but I can't help myself. Plus it's a really good buy. And it's adorable!!

While I was taking BC pills, I skipped the sugar pills and went straight to the week after that. That way I would only have one light period every three months. I did that because my perious are AWFUL and debilitating! The longer I'd been on the pill, the easier they got. But now that I've tossed them, I'm worried that the severe cramps, nausea, migraines, backpain, and mood swings will come back in full force. Anyone have any natural remedies, supplements, tricks, ect that I could start doing now to ease the period pains?


----------



## beccad

I don't know about pain, but evening primrose oil is very good for PMT. You might find that things aren't as bad now than they were before you started taking the pill. Things do change over the years. My periods were MUCH worse when I was over-weight, really awful cramps that had me doubled over in pain and desperately trying not to vomit. I can only put it down to being overweight, as I was then.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Just checking in to see how y'all are doing. 

Luis - sorry about the bad day at work. Get BDing!!

Becca - sorry for your hubby's knee. I really hope he is on the mend soon. I can totally understand how you are stressed right now. You def need and deserve some "me" time. 

Nanner - not too sure about natural stuff - I know you can go in to The Vitamin Shoppe and plug in some symptoms and the machine will tell you what to get. Might be worth a shot - I think it's free. Or you might be able to just chat with an employee.

Singers - I get vivid dreams too. They sure are creepy!!

Kim - FX for you and your symptoms!

Not much going on here - Just hoping for the days to pass fast and we can get a move on. Hurry up time - move faster!! I am too impatient - I kinda wish we started this cycle instead - hubby gave me the option - I turned him down - now i regret it and it's too late now. Oh well. 

I think I am going to sew a purse. I miss sewing - I used to sew a ton but never have time with all the hours I work. So tonight I am going to cut the fabric and prolly sew it up tommorrow. Excited!

Also, happy that we are right on track with our saving acct. I have budgeted to pay hubby's tuiton in July. Then we will pay off my car 3 years early, pay off my medical bill from last year and pay off our TV this August (only like 2 months away!). We will then be 100% debt free - except for the mortgage of course. We have been working towards these goals for months and months and months. And it is getting so close - all our hard work and penny pinching will pay off in the end. So proud of us. This is huge for us to accomplish all the while he is working only part time. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm currently struggling keeping track of who is where.

Anyone testing soon? :D


----------



## beccad

I'm waiting to ov, but I'm not tracking anything this cycle so not sure where I am.


----------



## lu-is

I just Ov'd so now I'm in the TWW dun dun duh....

I don't know if anyone's testing soon.. Dodge, maybe? She's in the TWW. (or else I've gone completely nuts).

I had to convince a very very tired husband to do some BDing last night.. lol Hope I didn't wear him out the last two weeks.

Becca - OH NO! Sorry to hear about your DH's knee! Yikes! Hopefully things can only get better for you two from now on. I can only imagine how stressful and taxing all of this has been for you, to try and keep the household running, and probably trying to stay positive all the time. I don't blame you for crying yesterday at all. Glad we can be hear to help you vent, and perhaps distract you.

Nanner - you got a crip, way cool! :)

Snowflakes - I miss sewing too, I have some material and projects to do I just haven't gotten around to it yet, maybe this summer. You should take a photo of your purse when you're done! Congrats on reaching your financial goals! Way to go!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry you're having problems beccad, it is really nice to have a bit of a haven here, to unload.

I'm having a bit of trouble at the mo, a few days ago I had a positive OPK and it's been positive ever since! The thing is, I had the right CM at the same time of my first positive OPK, and for the last 2-3 days, my tests have remained positive, but I have no CM and don't 'feel' like I'm ovulating. Weird!
All we can do is keep BD'ing until the tests fade, I guess?


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies!

I'm waiting to ov too, and am not tracking anything either....am CD9 today, but just going to see how this first month goes - exciting!!!

Good Luck and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## kimberley3

Well i have weird things going on with me im sort of waiting to ovulate but i might of ov early cuz i have terrible heartburn saturday never had it in my life. And been feeling sick since thur on and off but like really bad and i dont think its like phatom as i was waiting to ovulate so was not symtom spotting so im going to test friday when i get home from works serive hoilday and if thats not pos or something im going to wait to ovulate if i do. Becca hope hubby is okay and you need a day out. For you. X


----------



## Dinah93

I'm on 5DPO, so going to test early on Sunday, but not due AF till Thursday.


----------



## lu-is

Very weird Mrs. Mel - guess it can't hurt to keep Bd'ing ;)

Meadows- I agree, this is exciting! yay!

Kimberley - well I hope you get either your ovulation or a BFP. :thumbup:

Dinah - yay! FX'd for a positive! Are you testing because it's father's day? lol I thought of doing that, but since I Ov'd later than I thought then I will only be about 5 DPO then. Good luck!


----------



## swanxxsong

so lots of people waiting to O, or in early stages of DPO. eee exciting!

-bounces up and down-

seriously, this'll sound outrageous perhaps but waiting to see who gets the :bfp: next is the highlight of my excitement, as I try to distract myself from my own countdowns. xDDDD I cannot wait until everyone has bumpssss. :D


----------



## pink23

Ive been reading a thread and the pill ive just come off can take 7 weeks for af to appear grr. only only 4week lol. I did get a positive opk about 2 weeks ago so maybe af will appear soon xx


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, sorry to hear about hubby and all the trouble you are having. It all seems so overwhelming, but you will get through it. There is nothing wrong with asking for help if you need it. This is just a tough time now, but its only temporary.

Nanner, I never had a big problem with my periods, so I don&#8217;t know of any natural remedies.

Snowflakes, I&#8217;m hoping to pull my sewing machine out this weekend. I want to make a slipcover for hubbies couch.

Kimberley, fx&#8217;d for something to happen.

I&#8217;m at CD12 and waiting to ovulate.


----------



## simno1

Hey, 

I'm half way through my TWW but haven't had any symptoms at all! I won't be testing until I know AF is late, I'm trying not to get my hopes up and hoping it'll happen straight away! We're quite relaxed with it all and are more 'it'll happen when it happens' kinda people! My AF is always on time without fail so if it hasn't arrived by the following week at the earliest I will then test! 

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey all, still counting down the days here. 8 sleeps to go! Things are looking better with the volcanco ash and stuff, so fingers crossed we can get out of the country next Friday.

*beccad *- sorry to hear about your hubby and the stresses that are around you at the moment. Sending positive vibes that things start picking up for you soon. xo

*Nanner* - exciting about the crib. You must post pics of it once you have it. Also about the period pain stuff, I was the same as you, worried that it'd be really bad when it returned after the pill but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I don't have any natural solutions, I just go for the hard stuff. I take Naprogesic which always helped me back in the days before the pill.

*pink23* - my AF took 45 days to come back after I stopped the pill. Drove me nuts cuz I have never been late. Now I'm back to 28/29 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Soo girls. Silly story about me. This week I have fallen back asleep 2x with the thermometer still in my mouth. I wake up to it beeping at me. Ugh! I guess I am really tired that I can't stay awake for the whole 1 minute it takes to get the temp. I hope it doesnt mess up any of my temps too bad. 

I changed my FF siggy to let everyone know where I stand in my cycle. ;)

I am due for AF around the same time as you Simno! :)


----------



## simno1

snowflakes120 said:


> Soo girls. Silly story about me. This week I have fallen back asleep 2x with the thermometer still in my mouth. I wake up to it beeping at me. Ugh! I guess I am really tired that I can't stay awake for the whole 1 minute it takes to get the temp. I hope it doesnt mess up any of my temps too bad.
> 
> I changed my FF siggy to let everyone know where I stand in my cycle. ;)
> 
> I am due for AF around the same time as you Simno! :)

Lol that is quite funny, I don't take my temp, can I ask why you do this? Is there any relevance to it?! 

Also saying I don't have any symptoms I'm actually feeling really bloated today which I never feel like that, also have slight period cramps which I don't normally get till at least two days before, I keep getting mild sickness feelings and when I was at lunch today I could smell a ladies lunch that was sitting two seats away from me - she was eating tuna which I hate but it smelt quite nice :shrug:


----------



## lu-is

oooh... those sound like some interesting symptoms simno1. :shrug: 

Temping can help determine when ovulation is and if you are PG or AF is coming.
There are others who know more than me, so they can correct me if I get this wrong.
Before Ovulation you will have one Basal Body Temperature, there is a temperature dip at ovulation, after which your Basal Body Temperature will be higher until AF.
Right before AF there is another temp dip. So.. theoretically if your temperature stays high past the point of AF and especially if the witch does not appear you are most likely pregnant. (I think it's something like 18 days of high BBT in a row can mean pregnancy :thumbup: )

I don't temp myself, I'm too lazy.. ;) I can never remember to do it two days in a row even. I think it's awesome that some people have the dedication to do it every day.


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 
Had my Dr's Appointment today, he took blood ( I did (whoever told me to ) Suck it up) and he managed to get blood straight away so Im quite happy Im not A pin cushion! 

In terms of sewing - Im doing my Patchwork but Im so knackered all the time that I havent done many of the squares yet, which is slightly annoying me!!

How is everyone l Im finding it hard keeping up with what stage everyone is at. I wil try to remember, 

Hope everyone i well!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all no news with me as i'm not TTC yet lol

Well actually i seem to have a slightly higher sex drive since coming off the coil. We've :sex: alot in the last week or so lol :haha: 

Obviously that will eb great when we are TTC :thumbup: lol

Oh and i'm off for a hen weekend this weekend. Its Toddlers and Tiara's pageant theme :wacko: so I will deffinatly show you all photo's when i get back lol :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nanner

Snowflake- I've done that!! I thought it was just me.


----------



## Dinah93

snowflakes120 said:


> Soo girls. Silly story about me. This week I have fallen back asleep 2x with the thermometer still in my mouth. I wake up to it beeping at me. Ugh! I guess I am really tired that I can't stay awake for the whole 1 minute it takes to get the temp. I hope it doesnt mess up any of my temps too bad.

This happens to me pretty much every morning! Todays temp was sky high. My chart is in my sig if anyone wants to have a peek and let me know what they think I'd appreciate it. 



lu-is said:


> Dinah - yay! FX'd for a positive! Are you testing because it's father's day? lol I thought of doing that, but since I Ov'd later than I thought then I will only be about 5 DPO then. Good luck!

Lol yes I am. I keep thinking how insanely cute it would be if I could give DH a card that said 'love from sticky bean' or 'meet you in 8 months' or something! I've got no symptoms whatsoever though, and we haven't been trying long, so I know its not likely this month. Plus I'd only be 9 DPO. I think AF is due Tuesday giving me a 9 day luteal and 27 day cycle like last month, but FF thinks Thursday - I don't know why!


----------



## Poppiebug

:happydance: :happydance:* 1 week to go!!* :happydance: :happydance:​
This time in 1 week we'll be on our way to America (via a 3hr stopover in HK). This morning I woke up, looked at the clock and it was 7:40am which is the time when our flight is due to leave next Friday morning! It was like a lucky sign or something. So excited!!



singers_love said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Had my Dr's Appointment today, he took blood ( I did (whoever told me to ) Suck it up) and he managed to get blood straight away so Im quite happy Im not A pin cushion!

Yey!! Good on you for being brave. I try not to look, but I do make my hubby come with me and make him watch! Heh heh!! He needs to be involved as much as possible!



wanaBmummy said:


> Oh and i'm off for a hen weekend this weekend. Its Toddlers and Tiara's pageant theme :wacko: so I will deffinatly show you all photo's when i get back lol :haha:
> 
> xxx

The hens weekend sounds like fun!! I love dress ups. Have a great time, can't wait to see photos.

I'm off to my brothers place today to stay with them over the weekend. I also get to see my sister, she's on her way up for a couple of days with my parents so it'll be lovley to see her. 

I hope all the lovely Junebugs have a great weekend!!! xoxoxo


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> :happydance: :happydance:* 1 week to go!!* :happydance: :happydance:​
> This time in 1 week we'll be on our way to America (via a 3hr stopover in HK). This morning I woke up, looked at the clock and it was 7:40am which is the time when our flight is due to leave next Friday morning! It was like a lucky sign or something. So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> singers_love said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Had my Dr's Appointment today, he took blood ( I did (whoever told me to ) Suck it up) and he managed to get blood straight away so Im quite happy Im not A pin cushion!
> 
> Yey!! Good on you for being brave. I try not to look, but I do make my hubby come with me and make him watch! Heh heh!! He needs to be involved as much as possible!Click to expand...

Yay for 1 week!!!

I don't mind needles or getting my blood taken. It's funny because my husband is bothered by needles so he does not like watching me get them done.

Dinah -your idea sounds cute!

Wannabmommy - have fun at the Hen party!


----------



## kimberley3

Just a quick one will catch up when I get home. On the bus home from a week away looking after people with learning and physical disablity its been so mentality and physically draining but also had some fun :) but can't wait to see my other half! And if I can do this I can deffo cope with a child lol. X


----------



## Dinah93

Big temp dip this morning, really hoping its an implantation dip not AF coming or that I slept with my mouth open!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am not feeling well. TMI alert - I have had a pretty bad case of diarrhea since Wed. night. Today I just feel down right yucky - no appetite and nausous. I am starting to get concerned. I haven't really changed anything in my diet. The only thing I can think of is that the DHA capsule I am taking along with my prenates is doing it. I just started taking it on a regular basis like 10 days ago. I don't want to stop because it is so helpful in brain and eye development. It is the lowest dose that I could find. I am so picky when it comes to vitamins also - I have so many things that I rule out. How bad would it be if I only took it every other day do you think? Maybe I supplement with some milk & eggs that had DHA in it. 

Simno - I temp to get a better idea of my cycle. I know when I OV'd for the month & when to expect AF etc.

Poppie - Hooray 1 week!!

Dinah - FX for implantation dip.


----------



## swanxxsong

early signs, snowflakes? honestly, I have no idea. I'm forcing down food lately because I'm really not hungry for anything and know I need it. maybe ask your dr their opinions? I don't see how it'd be bad to take them every other day, until you at least know you're pg. but I have no idea.

FX for you Dinah! could just be a total fluke. I've had those moments before. >.< so frustrating.

I'm exhausted. I need it to be bedtime.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, well I think I've come to the conclusion I still haven't ovulated.
I think I am still very close, but my temp is yet to rise and my OPK's are still very dark, so I think it's still to happen. A bit frustrating and tiring (BD'ing this much really takes it out of a girl!) but hopeful that we might be able to catch the egg still this month.

Te he, that's a lot of 'stills' in one sentence!

Love to everyone, Snowflake hope you feel better soon.

xx


----------



## jellybean87

hi everyone, 
Sorry I've not been around, I feel a bit disapointed about ttc atm. 
I went to the doctors to get my implant taken out, but you have to tell them why first.

So I explained about ttc, and asked about some medication I was on and pregnancy. She said that she wasn't sure so she is going to write to my consultant and get his advice, and then they will ring me and let me know. Because the meds they would normally swap them to don't work for me. So ttc is being delayed, until this is sorted. I know its the sensible thing to do, but i'm gutted about having to wait.


----------



## pink23

hi all. woohoo im on cd1 yey xx time to change my ticker xx


----------



## kimberley3

Evening everybody,

hope everbody is okay and well. 

I'm now back from a verry long week, i got in had a bath dtd and now just sitting here! lol 

*Dinah*- have you got any signs that you might be getting that :bfp: and i will be so stalking you to see your results on sunday :) that would be so nice
to give the fathers day card to him, my oh wants us to do the test together so we can find out at the same time, which means i wont be able 
to do anything like that, :( but hey ho lol.

*Swan-* I'm the same as you keeping waiting on that 4th :bfp: i hope i can to have a chance at giving the ovulation a shot, and being in the 2ww as right now 
i have no idea where i am at.. so i guess its just a waiting game for me and now i am at home i can do a ovulation test
once a day, but i have a creamy cm (tmi i know sorry) right now so no idea if i have ovulate or not but then im getting sickness and have had heartburn
so i dont no.. i will just keep doing the deed hehe.
thats good that your making yourself eat tho as our feeding your little baby how are you finding the pregancy so far?

*pink-* hopefully your cycles sort out soon as its horrible waitng and being confused.
ceedee- thanks i hope something happens right now i took a pg test when i got in today and it was :bfn: which i assumed as i have no idea where i am at
in my cycle i did an opk as well and the lines were very simliar but the test line just a little darker but i have no signs that its happening but we will see.
have you ovulated yet? 
*
Simno*- how many days do you have till your testing? do you think it will be a :bfp: or a :bfn:?

*Becca*- i hope your feeling better and you have had some me time, it must be hard looking after your other half, and working and doing the rest of daily living.
hope your okay :)

*Nanner*- ooo wow im so tempted to buy things but i cant, my own mind would not let me even though where i went away with work there were loads of pretty
baby clothes and cute stuff, there were baby bibs which you designed the slogan for the bib and i was so tempted to get a bib saying 
"mummy and daddys little junebug" but stopped myself, but i might go back when im expecting heheh, deffo want to see pictures of this crib :D

*poppie*- your almost there im excited for you :D its all happening for us all!

*snow*- bless you that is funny, it sounds like something i would do. have you noticed anything which may lead to a :bfp:? hope you feel better soon
or better still a :bfp:? hehe

*lu-is*- do you think you have ovulated late? and thanks for hoping something happens for me, if only i knew! :( im just going to keep dtd till af arrives
as this ccle has been messed up due to going away and getting confused with everything!

*singers*- yey well done for you glad it was quick :D when do you get your results? has it sunk in yet that your expecting? :D

*wannabemummy*- same with me when i came of bcp made me horny all the time lol but messed up my skin :( the hen night sounds good, i love hen nights, you need
to make sure you put pictures up hehe and enjoy yourself :)

*Mrs Mel*- just do what im doing dtd all the time lol i know the feeling of tierdness but it has to be done thats what i keep telling self and secretly
enjoying all the sex heheh, im in the same boat as you not sure if i have ovulated.

*Jess-* hope your okay you have gone rather quiet last few weeks, and its not the same without you as your our thread starter our founder heheh x

*Jelly*- im sorry you have to wait but hopefully everything will work out just think whenever you feel down think that your doing the best you can for your sticky bean when they arrive :D

Sorry if i have missed anybody out im still tierd and still trying to catch up and woooohooo its the weekend... shame i cant have a drink lol how am i ever
going to cope.. ha x


----------



## beccad

Ah jelly that's crap news. All for the best, though I guess :hug: 

I'm feeling very zen this month girls. I'm not taking my temperature and am just trying to chill out a bit. The full on TTC thing from last month left me feeling a bit bonkers! Things have settled down a bit with DH, although he's still fairly needy. He's had his cast off, and has this boot thing on now, but he's still not allowed to weight-bear on his broken leg, so he still can't do much. I'm still pretty knackered, but I've booked the first week in July off work so will have a nice rest then.

Hope you're all ok!


----------



## Dinah93

Hey Kimberley, I'm trying not to SS, as I find it hard to believe there would be anything so early! If I am implantation would only be yesterday/today.


----------



## beccad

Try and avoid symptom spotting if you can! Easier said than done, though. I did it last cycle and for a couple of days I really thought I'd cracked it on the first month (with good reason I might add) and then AF turned up. Mega disappointment.


----------



## wanaBmummy

well ladies i thought id ask you all a question seeing as you seem to know alot and we're all on about symptoms and that. (might be tmi) you know about what to look out for to tell you (other than temps) that your ovulating..well i've never bothered and never had a clue. But i've had no discharge since my 'period' and then spotting from having my coil out until yeasterday and today. I've now got a creamy discharge and mild back ache...am i ovulating? i'm just curious now tbh. I mean i've had achey backs and what not before but i never paid attention. Plus i don't get propepr cramps until i'm on so i just thought back ache was doing too much and nothing else.

sorry i've rambled on a bit lol but yeah if you've got any oppinions that would be great. If you think its just nonsense then thats good to :haha: xx


----------



## kimberley3

hello wanna be mum, when your near or ovulating i belive you have ike a wet feeling quite a bit and your discharge is like egg whites which can be stretch between your fingers and either take alot to break or not break at all. your sex drive can raise quite abit to, hope it helps x


----------



## wanaBmummy

kimberley3 said:


> hello wanna be mum, when your near or ovulating i belive you have ike a wet feeling quite a bit and your discharge is like egg whites which can be stretch between your fingers and either take alot to break or not break at all. your sex drive can raise quite abit to, hope it helps x

Thankyou :D and from what you've just said ....i'm ovulating! lol which i kinda like the fact i know but at the same time doesn't make a differencec as we arn't activly TTC yet. 

But thankyou :D x


----------



## kimberley3

your welcome :)
and i have a list of signs but its still early to test but its weird things keep happening and im not ss either but they are so obvious.

like a metal weird taste in my mouth all day like the roof of my mout in some places feel like a battery lol
sickness coming and going, also had bile raise a few times
once heartburn
and now both my nipples have leaked some fluid.. sorry tmi and the nipples feel like tingling like ice cube tingling. its made as i was waiting to ov. i had a neg hpt test but a postive opk but i have no ov cm or anything its just creamy!


----------



## Dinah93

I have some of those Kimberley, metal taste, waves of nausea, fatigue, gassy (which I NEVER am so it strikes me as wierd), and heartburn a few days ago which again I've never ever had,..... but as I say - trying not to SS (yeah right!) OH got up this morning all excited asking if I'd tested - makes me wish I had! I also had stabby pains yesterday and today kind of stretchy ones across my abdomen. I do keep thinking that I ccould just be getting used to life without hormonal contraception coursing through me. 

Creamy/lotiony CM usually isn't fertile, if it's clear and stretches between your fingers (lovely!) then it is - although it can be hard to distinguish it if you BD-d the night before! Eggwhite or just plain wet is what you're looking for - I get mine about 5 days before OV and 2 days after. HTH.


----------



## kimberley3

wonder if you are going to get that :bfp: i really hope you do, im feeling really different, i just feel something is not right well is right  we can only wait and see, ahhh


----------



## kimberley3

also my face has broken out in so many spots as in like loads its unreal!


----------



## singers_love

Well, 

I now have an excuse for my forgetfullness!!

Kimberley - no it hasnt really sunk in. I keep expecting to feel something, but I dont, and its strange, Im feeling a bit nauseous and Have sore Boobs, but apart from that Im alright. I Think it will be better when I have told my mum which Im doing next weekend, I wanted to tell her face to face. Then It might be more real! Also when I get a scan, and have proof that there is actually something in there! 

Im tired all the time at the moment, which is getting me down slightly as there is so much to pack, and really all I want to do it curl up on the sofa! 
Its a bit of a pain as well, as I am a do -it yourself kinda gal, I dont tend to wait for my Oh if I want to move the table, I just move it. So my OH has banned me from lifting anything, or moving anything, so packing is becoming a pain, packing boxes then shouting to OH please can you move this box here- 

Well thats it for this weekend just more and more packing, hope you are all well!!! 

Sorry for the all about me response I cant remember anyting I have just read!!! I have already left my handbag 3 times so far!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls - I feel much better today. I did skip the DHA cap yesterday. I am going to try it again everyday and see what happens - hubby seems to think it was just something I prolly ate. 

It would be a miracle if I was PG. We used condoms during my fertile time but hey ya never know. 

10 DPO today and my temp rose. AF should be right around the corner for me start my TTC journey. We are both very excited.

We are having a nice quiet weekend. No plans what so ever and I love it! We are always soooo busy!! 

Hope y''all are having a great weekend too!


----------



## pink23

I am so happy af turned up  Hope we all start getting more bfps xx


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> Evening everybody,
> 
> *lu-is*- do you think you have ovulated late? and thanks for hoping something happens for me, if only i knew! :( im just going to keep dtd till af arrives
> as this ccle has been messed up due to going away and getting confused with everything!

Since its my first cycle off of BC I don't know when I normally would have ov'd. :shrug: I had an almost positive OPK on Jun 10 then nothing, but then on June 14th (CD17) I had a very positive OPK and was very wet so I guess I ovulated that day. My nipples have been hurting since Tues and I've had cramping every day since O'ing. grrr... If these are still ovulation symptoms I want them to go away! lol I think it's too early for any signs or symptoms.
Has anybody ever had incredibly thick, and sticky CM after ovulation?

Kimberley & Dinah - I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for both of you, can't wait until testing time! YAY! I'm super excited for anyone to get a BFP.

I'm off to my nephew's 4th birthday party! yay! I love being around little kids. As everyone at work tell's me I'm so good with babies and children, I can't wait to have some of my own.


----------



## kimberley3

thank you i really hope i do get this :bfp: as things are really clicking together.. lol around my nipples (tmi) i have blue/purple veins other half said they look like lighting lol! which i didnt have before and with all the rest of the signs it seems hopefull. well we will see hehe. 
i have like a creamy milky cm, thick but not really thick. ahh no idea i dont even no what im doing lol have fun at the parttty x


----------



## Dinah93

I'm actually anti-SSing now - I don't have sore boobs or nipples - so I'm convinced it's not in there! Also I was really bad and did an IC mid morning (so at 8DPO, not with FMU) and it was negative, and now I'm really blue.


----------



## kimberley3

:( dinah dont be sad, as 8days is very early i have been reading on here people who dont get that faint line till about 18days past. and if it has not happened they is more time to save and prepare our selfs. thats how i keep looking at it. i did feel bad earlier though as y oh was rubbing my belly and sayng he is in there somewhere and was talking to my belly going wat you doing in there, whats that you want to play on a psp lol and i said to him we might not be and said please dont get upset if we are not. it made me feel guilty for some reason as i had told him i think we have a strong chance. the waiting is the worst.


----------



## pink23

Ive just worked out i should ov a day before my birthday so hopefully we will dd. oh is off to so no excuse he's got work on the night lol xx


----------



## Dinah93

kimberley3 said:


> :( dinah dont be sad, as 8days is very early i have been reading on here people who dont get that faint line till about 18days past. and if it has not happened they is more time to save and prepare our selfs. thats how i keep looking at it. i did feel bad earlier though as y oh was rubbing my belly and sayng he is in there somewhere and was talking to my belly going wat you doing in there, whats that you want to play on a psp lol and i said to him we might not be and said please dont get upset if we are not. it made me feel guilty for some reason as i had told him i think we have a strong chance. the waiting is the worst.

There must be something in the air today, DH did that to me today too, just subconciously rubbed my tummy when we were talking about babies. I freaked out and said not until there is something to rub! 

I think I'm just impatient. 

DH has had to go out to do the 10 mile drive to my parents for a bedsheet - I stripped the bed this morning, and gave our washing to my mum as our washer keeps making things mouldy so she's doing it for us, but I went to remake the bed and the other sheet isn't in the airing cupboard, and turns out that ones at hers too. I really need to get more organised and get another sheet. Or a washing machine. 

Booked flights today for 12 days time to go see DH's dad and grandparents back in Ireland. Will be a nice break, especially as he hasn't seen his grandparents in a year and his dad since our wedding in September, but it's also when I'm likely to be fertile assuming we didn't miss the window, and if his brother is also home we'll be on a sofabed in the lounge :dohh:

DH is also very excited as he sold his first ever thing on ebay tonight - which apparently is all pennies in the baby kitty. He just needs to keep the kitty away from me as I've gone all nesty and I really want a lounge floor (literally, we have a few boards missing and the room is sealed off) or to get a new fence as ours is held up with rope, or just some plants for the front garden as all our neighbours are really smart and ours looks like the somme! We bought our house as a doer upper we could grow into, but we seem to have got most of it 80% there then retreated into about 4 rooms.


----------



## lu-is

Dinah93 said:


> I'm actually anti-SSing now - I don't have sore boobs or nipples - so I'm convinced it's not in there! Also I was really bad and did an IC mid morning (so at 8DPO, not with FMU) and it was negative, and now I'm really blue.

Don't feel bad, I think 8DPO is too early to get a positive result, very few PG women do. Especially as it wasn't FMU. so there is definitely still a chance.

Kimberely- That is cute about your OH rubbing your belly and talking to the "baby", it's great that he's totally into it. :)

At the party today I got to hold a "little" 1 week old baby (10lbs); she was just so precious. :) Thankfully I was only asked once when are we going to start having babies. That's not an easy question to answer, especially when no one knows we're trying.


----------



## beccad

:hug: dinah - I found the stark white negative-ness and lack of line on the test far worse than AF coming by miles. It felt like my heart had dropped in my chest. Really weird feeling.

Everything is a bit weird 'down there' for me at the moment. TMI but I've had pink-tinged CM for a couple of days, WTF is that all about - AF finished four/five days before that started. Then this morning I've wiped and seen what appears to be EWCM, which is way too early. I'm not temping, and not even really counting the days this month, but I can't be more than CD9 or 10, so it can't be ov this early surely :shrug:

I might try and pin DH down later on just in case, but I just feel a bit BLAAAHHHHHHHH about it all this cycle. There's some stuff happening next month that I won't be able to do if I fell pregnant this month - a beer/comedy festival we have tickets for, and my friend's hen do, which is a spa day and other pregnancy-unfriendly activities. Sod's law would dictate that it would happen this month if there's stuff I'd not be able to do :dohh:

Melancholy seems to have taken hold of me this past week. I think I'm quite tired and have been stressed for weeks about DH, so I've booked the first week in July off work so I can have a bit of a break. I'm not planning to do anything that week - just have a rest and perhaps do a bit of decorating in the house. Our cat has been scratching her claws on the wallpaper on our landing and hall, and it's a right mess. We were never going to keep it (we only bought this house in January, and it still needs quite a lot of renovating) but she's still a very bad cat for attacking the walls like that. I told her so, but she obviously doesn't understand because she's just a cat, and she purred a bit louder :dohh:


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in quickly to say hi. 

Only 5 sleeps to go!

Have had a great weekend here with my brother and his family. Off to the coast tomorrow for work, then we'll have to come back here for the night as the next town I was supposed to go to the road is cut due to flooding so we'll have to go around a different way. Then it's back on the plane Wednesday morning back to Melbourne before repacking to head off on Friday!!

I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I will catch up with you all again soon. 

xo


----------



## singers_love

Just a Quick message, 

Dianah I tested three times Once at 9DPO once at 12DPO and they were both NEgative, then I got a positive at 17DPO so dont worry it could still be to early!

Glad everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## beccad

Dinah, I think a lot of the really early testing that happens on this site can be a bit mad - when people are inverting the colours of images, pulling apart pregnancy tests and such like searching for a line... Just seems all bit weird. I hesitate to use the word 'desperate' but I expect a lot of the women who are in TTC for the long-haul are 'desperate' to see a BFP. The embryo could well not implant until 10 or 11 DPO and it would then still be another week or so before it produced enough of the hormone to be picked up on a test :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey ladies i'm back from my hen weekend!! It was FAB!!! :thumbup:

Got way to drunk and only got in at 3 this morning to wake up at 6 :wacko: not on purpose and not that i needed to but for some reason woke up at 6 :wacko:

We biked 10 miles yeasterday along the coast and stopped to have lunch and champers and the night out was the best with all our outfits. I couldn't take pictures as my camera wouldn't work :nope: so i'm waiting to get them from the rest of the group.

Hope you've had a lovely weekend. I'm all alone now until Wednesday evening as my OH has a course he has to go on so left about 10 min ago. I think i'm going to be a bit lost lol 



Dinah93 said:


> Creamy/lotiony CM usually isn't fertile, if it's clear and stretches between your fingers (lovely!) then it is - although it can be hard to distinguish it if you BD-d the night before! Eggwhite or just plain wet is what you're looking for - I get mine about 5 days before OV and 2 days after. HTH.

Yeah i definatly ovulated because it has been clear and stretchy today and yeasterday. The day before it was a bit creamy because yes we had :sex: the night before :blush: :haha:

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

beccad said:


> Dinah, I think a lot of the really early testing that happens on this site can be a bit mad - when people are inverting the colours of images, pulling apart pregnancy tests and such like searching for a line... Just seems all bit weird. I hesitate to use the word 'desperate' but I expect a lot of the women who are in TTC for the long-haul are 'desperate' to see a BFP. The embryo could well not implant until 10 or 11 DPO and it would then still be another week or so before it produced enough of the hormone to be picked up on a test :hugs:




singers_love said:


> Just a Quick message,
> 
> Dianah I tested three times Once at 9DPO once at 12DPO and they were both NEgative, then I got a positive at 17DPO so dont worry it could still be to early!
> 
> Glad everyone is having a good weekend!

Thanks Singers that makes me feel more positive. Still only 9DPO here so early days. I think I'm going mad tbh, on the one hand I'm feeling quite nauseous and tired, but on the other I've had a few pains like I gete before AF (which shouldn't be due for a week)... I think I'm just going to have to try not to prejudge until a test turns pink or I get AF. 

I'm glad you said it Beccad! Hubby and I spent about 30 mins last night looking at the 'positive' tests on there... and struggled to see a line on about 90% of them. My attitude is that if it can't be seen with the naked eye its a negative, and if I go down the route of scanning tests in and digitally altering them then that way madness lies. I can completely understand there wanting to be a line, but sometimes you need to call a spade a spade no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## swanxxsong

I am on the run so I'll do a complete and thorough check-in with everyone tomorrow, but no worries to the ladies who got :bfn:s today! 

I tested with FMU at 9 DPO and got a :bfn: and then FMU at 11 DPO turned into my :bfp:s! So you're definitely not out yet. I had sworn not to test until my period was late, for fear of the sadness of seeing a -, but we were going out with friends so I wanted to make sure nothing was brewing in case I had a drink. 

So you're def still in the game! Good luck!

xo

I'll re-read tomorrow and catch up with ya'll! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies. 

I'm starting to make a plan for our 1st month of trying! How many days before OV are you girls starting to BD? I think I am going to BD everyday for 5 days before + the day of OV. So like 6 days in a row. Hubby is going to be super happy about that and I am going so exhausted! Is that too much? Should we only do like 4 days + day of OV? 

I have never been so excited for AF to come. She better be here Wednesday as planned!!


----------



## CeeDee

Kimberley and Dinah, FXd!

I dont think Ive ovulated either. The OPKs are lighter than darker than lighter and my CM is creamy. I blame it all on the BCP. Hopefully next cycle will be better. I doubt Ill see BFP this month.


----------



## Nanner

I'm back from my rafting trip! We had so much fun! (I'm the one in the middle left with sunglasses.) I recommend it to anyone!





Well, the deal with the baby crib fell through. Too bad. It was a really pretty. Oh well. I'm sure another one will come along. It's not like I don't have time!

I see that lots of people are confused with trying to determine if/ when they're ovulating. Me too. I've started temping, but don't see any patterns yet. Since I just stopped BC, I'm sure it'll take a couple months for me to ovulate. Though it would be such a nice surprise if I did start right away! If I learn anything you ladies haven't heard yet that will make things easier, I'll be sure to let you know!

Good luck to all the JuneBugs!


----------



## lu-is

Snowflakes - We BD'd approx every second day, sometimes two days in a row starting right after my AF ended, but I think 5-6 days before suspected ovulation would be good. and maybe a couple days after in case you ovulate later than you think.

Wannabemommy - glad you had fun with the hen party! it's a shame your camera didn't work.

Becca & Dinah - I agree, if you can't see a line, perhaps it just isn't there. Tweaking and all that just seems like too much hassle. Try again in a day or two and see what the test has to say.

CeeDee - Sorry to hear about your ovulation problems. Have you guys been BDing all cycle just in case? If it helps, I didn't get a positive OPK until CD17. suddenly I had ovulation symptoms and voila pos.

Nanners - Welcome back! rafting looks like it was fun!

As for me, I'm now driving myself crazy thinking of symptoms. I keep telling myself it's too early. Seriously though, my nipples still haven't stopped hurting (6 days of this is enough lol) and I've still got cramps. I think the cramps might be constipation (tmi, sorry) which is also making me frustrated.


----------



## beccad

* Dinah*, I totally understand where you're coming from with th symptoms driving you mad - I had appalling sore boobs last month, cramps, spotting etc. You don't want to get your hopes up but something isn't 'normal' as such, as it would be in a non ttc cycle, so you can't help but wonder about it all...

*Snowflakes* Yes you are going to be exhausted I reckon :haha: every other day is probably fine but if you want to do it every night, the swansongxx approach to TTC then go for it! I'd also carry on a couple of days after ovulation too, just to be on the safe side. 

*Wanabmummy* glad you had a fab hen do - would be great to see some photos if you can get hold of some. 

*Nanner*. Your rafting trip looks pretty hardcore! Looks like fun!

*Ceedee* I hope ovulation happens soon for you. I guess maybe it takes a while sometimes after the bcp :hugs:

*Lu-is* sorry the symptoms are driving you mad!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi girls!

Poppie, only a few days away now! Very exciting!

Dinah, good luck with the testing, I know it is hard not to test early, but really hoping you get a good result soon!

CeeDee & Nanner, I think ovulation is really confusing, especially after coming off the BCP, I'm just ovulating now after lots of dark and light OPK's, finally it is very positive now, but it has been a case of testing every day for the last 2 weeks or so!

Hope everyone else is ok. What a journey this is, seems to be a lot of waiting and expecting and all sorts of emotions, of course it will all be worth it in the end! But is certainly feels quite hard work!


----------



## Dinah93

We BD-d 4 of the 5 days leading up to O, the day of O and the day after... then collapsed in a heap for nearly a week! We're usually 4 or 5 times a week minimum, but I think we only missed 2 days in the 13 days between end of AF and just after O - and it was twice or 3 times a day on at least 3 occassions. 

10DPO now - probably still a bit early? I'm wondering if I've projected this quesyness because I think I am pg, rather than actually being quesy! 

DH not well today, first day off work in 2 years, lots of dizzyness, tingling in his arm, blurred vision. Going to the docs at lunchtime. Bit worried tbh. 

OV sysmptoms are the EWCM and even +opk as these both signal an increase in hormones, however you can get this without OV (basically the build up but not quite enough to get over the final hurdle and release the egg), it's the temp rise that signals an egg was actually released, so this is the reassuring sign to be watching out for if you want to know for certain if you are OVing after coming off contraception.


----------



## Mazzy17

:sad2: Hi Girls,! I have just had my first dress fitting and i have to lose 6 inches from boobs waist and bum in 5 weeks! Its doable but im GUTTED :cry:

No news on baby making front as had my parents staying for a week and our walls are very thin :blush:

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is we&#8217;ve been BD every 2 days. I was thinking about not testing anymore this cycle, but after reading what MrsMel said I might continue to test.

Are you going to test in 5 days?

Nanner, rafting looks scary to me. Yikes!

MrsMel, that gives me hope. I might test again today and buy some more opks and keep testing this month.

Mazzy, sorry about your dress fitting. You can do it!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the insight girls! Us June Bugs are the best. I knew I count on y'all to give me some answers.

A bit nervous. My BBT dropped A TON this AM! I think AF is coming early and I am pretty upset bc that would mean my LP changed again! I have had a perfect 13 day LP for months then last month it dropped to 12 days and if AF comes today it will have dropped to 11 this month. Not good. Not happy about that. The only thing I can think is that I was a mouth breather or colder than usual in the house lastnight. IDK..... ugh!! AF please hold out at least another day to have a good consistant LP!! 

Nanner - welcome back! Sweet pics!

Mazzy - Sorry! It is totally doable!! I know you can do it!

lu-is - all crossables crossed for you!! 

cee-dee- keep opking! It might come later than you think!!


----------



## swanxxsong

BCP can be such a :witch: sometimes, *CeeDee*. >.< Especially with messing around with ovulation and such. But I recall reading other women who did ovulate and their OPKs kind of went wonky. Hopefully just a fluke! 

*Snowflakes*, every person&#8217;s pretty different on their approach. Some people BD every other day until 4-5 days before Ov, then every day until 1-2 days after Ov. Some people just BD every other day until Ov happens. We were bangin&#8217; like bunnies on the cruise and BDed almost every day leading up to Ov. :lol: Do what is comfortable for you! Sorry to hear your LP is being crappy, too! But hey, AF is not here yet. So maybe it&#8217;s just a fluke drop. I&#8217;ve had those before!

Sorry to hear about the crib *Nanner*! Your photos from rafting are awesome &#8211; glad you enjoyed yourself!

It&#8217;s so hard not to SS, *Lu-is*! I understand that completely. I&#8217;m sorry to hear you&#8217;re feeling a bit down right now though (physically, I mean). I hope everything feels better for you soon &#8211; constipation is NO fun! 

Hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon *Dinah*! Queasiness is another not-fun symptom, no matter what the cause. /: Ick!

Aw *Mazzy*, so sorry to hear about the dress! That&#8217;s insane &#8211; are they incapable of altering it at all?

*Poppie *your trip is quickly approaching, so exciting for you!

How are you feeling *Singers*?? 

Glad you had a fun hen weekend *WanaB*! :D I would love to see pics once you can snag some from somebody! ;D

*Kimberley *are you feeling any better? Hope so! 

Congrats on AF arriving for you *Pink*! Now the fun and games begin, eh? :D

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about the TTC difficulties *Jelly*! :( You&#8217;re right, it&#8217;s sensible but that doesn&#8217;t mean it&#8217;s easy to accept. Thoughts and prayers with you at this time, love, I hope they figure it out for you soon!

*Becca*, *Mrs Mel*, *Jess*, *WelshMum*, *Simno*; so many others &#8211; I hope you&#8217;re all doing well! I&#8217;ve fallen so far behind and I don&#8217;t want to leave anyone out *but knowing my forgetfulness, it&#8217;s inevitable*. My apologies to anyone I've missed, it's completely and entirely unintentional!

And sheesh, I think I&#8217;m finally caught up. <3

AFM, I&#8217;m tired and have very little appetite. Not quite morning sickness, but I feel no desire to eat despite getting hungry, then I get nauseous from being hungry, then I feel nauseous from forcing myself to eat. Vicious cycle. A week from tomorrow, we get to see our first US. I&#8217;m pretty excited! Nervous too, but trying not to be as that&#8217;s foolish. At this point, what will happen and is meant to be, will happen. I just need to do my part. =)

I&#8217;d love a nap and it&#8217;s only 9am. Still have 8 more hours until I leave this place (work). I plan on dinner, hopefully a walk with the dog and then getting to bed super early tonight. I wake up during most of the nights now, so I need to work on sleeping earlier to compensate for the restlessness. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday and I look forward to hearing more testing news soon! =) xox


----------



## kimberley3

well i just sad here and cried. i feel rather sad, and im not 100% sre why well i do know a little bit but i dont know i just feel like im completely lost in this. i have no idea where in my cycle i am and what the hell is going on, i just want to no now and i wish it was good news. and im sitting here thinking if itsnot good news then im going to have to go through all of this again. and thats what im scared off. i just dont get it.

nipples are leaking
weird taste in my mouth at all times
not feeling as sick as i was last week but it is a little.
and creamy cm
spotty skin.
and so on... but then am i thinking am i making these all up making my body belive this is happening. im so confused and so i dont no.. but if its not being pregant why is my boobs eaking and all the other signs.. have i really gone made and made my body do all this just by the power off my mind. grr so sorry for moaning and mooping i just feel sad :( sorry


----------



## pink23

HI girls no real updates here tbh. I lost 1lbs today. 9lbs and i will be 11st wooohoo.
Nanner the pics look great. xx
Hope everyone is ok and we see our next bfp soon xx


----------



## lu-is

congrats on the weight loss *pink*!

*Kimberley* - :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so blue today. :( Wecan hope that it's hormones making you all emotional. It is so hard to tell if something is a real PGsymptom, made up/in our head, or a symptom of something else. Any time I thought I might be PG it has always felt different from the previous,. I want to know, how will I feel when I actually am pregnant?

*Swanx* - Good catch up! Impressive! I am feeling a bit better today (yup constipation is way too frustrating).

*Snowflakes*- I hope that AF does not come right away and shorten your LP. I'll beat up that :witch: for you.

*CeeDee* - I think I might test in 5 days (Saturday) if it's neg I'll give AF a couple days to show up. Since it's my first cycle after BCP I'm only guessing when my period will start.

*Mazzy* - You can do! I'll be rooting for you. You will look amazing for your wedding, I can't wait to see pictures. Oh yes, and you could try to BD very very quietly. :) Think of it as an adventure.


----------



## Dinah93

6" that's insane Mazzy - is that in total or in each place?! I can't imagine loosing 6" off your boobs in 5 weeks.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well AF def came. Boo. Kinda bittersweet. Good that I get to start TTC 2 days sooner but bad that my LP is now even shorter. Oh well. Hopefully my cycle figures itself out this month....
I am offically TTC!!!!! HOORAY!! I made it!!
Off to go and change my tickers!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Dang *Snowflakes*, sorry to hear it! But that's okay, you may return to 13 days this coming cycle, you never know! Hopefully, you won't have _any_ LP because it'll turn into a :bfp:!

Sorry you're having a rough day *Kimberley*. What's the date of your LMP? Do you have any idea how long your cycles have been in the past? I'd definitely suggest charting in the future - if this isn't a :bfp: anyway! - to help you have some sanity with knowing where in your cycle you're at currently. Especially since each woman ovulates at a different time within their cycle, it may help you have a better grasp on things, especially since it's so easy to be stressed during TTC.

If you've never had your nipples leak before though, I'd definitely give your OBG a call. I did some hunting and apparently it does happen to women, even if they're _not_ pregnant, but since you appear you've never had that before, I'd give them a ring. If nothing else, they may be able to give you some reassurance! 

xo thoughts are with you love!

I'm suffering awful morning sickness that hasn't gone away since about 9:30 am. It's now 3:30 pm. Woof. lol.


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies!

As always....lots going on....I really can't keep up!! Kimberley.....sorry to hear that you're feeling sad, I hope that changes and that you get you're BFP soon.....

Snowflakes we are on our first cycle of TTC and have decided to BD every other day since AF finished to AF turning up again....or not as the case may be?! I'm not charting or anything this month just to see how things go, but may well change my mind if nothing happens after a few months...who knows!!! What are your plans then? It's all very exciting!!!

Well i'm curently CD12, so should be ovulating in the next couple of days......fingers crossed!!

Good luck to to you all on this long journey of WAITING (regardless of what stage ur at!!)


----------



## swanxxsong

Yay *Meadows*! I hope you ov soon! FX for yoooooou! :D


----------



## CeeDee

snowflakes120 said:


> Well AF def came. Boo. Kinda bittersweet. Good that I get to start TTC 2 days sooner but bad that my LP is now even shorter. Oh well. Hopefully my cycle figures itself out this month....
> I am offically TTC!!!!! HOORAY!! I made it!!
> Off to go and change my tickers!! :)

Congrats!


----------



## beccad

Swan, sorry you're feeling sick but YEY for morning sickness eh!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all :D

Sorry i haven't been keeping up with everybody! 

I've managed to get a hold of a few piccys :D

In most of them i'm not even paying attention and the one i look like i'm squatting in :haha: but i'm mid dance :D 

Oh and the one of me in the hotel room is when i just walked in at 3 am :haha: i don't look half bad tbh for the end of the night lol 

xxx

more to come.....
 



Attached Files:







hen weekend 3.jpg
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 9









hen weekend 4.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8









hen weekend 6.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10









hen weekend 1.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10









hen weekend 9.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

and more...

i'm the one in the purple dress btw lol and in the one photo i have a paper hat on my head because one or the girls was doing napkin folding for her talent! :thumbup:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







hen weekend 2.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10









Hen weekend 7.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9









hen weekend 8.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CeeDee

Wanabmummy, your pictures are great. Thanks for showing. LOL at the &#8220;napking folding talent&#8221;.


----------



## lu-is

Yay! Looks fun WannaBmummy! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us! :)


Congratulations on TTC this cycle Snowflakes! Hooray!


----------



## kimberley3

lu-is, i know i just dont no whats going on, i felt just like a real mess. the thing is i hate waiting which is silly
as i have to wait but i cant change it, this is what i have always liked. yesterday just really wasnt my day i felt so sad and upset, to 
make matters worse i thought i paid for zumba and didnt so i had to rush around looking for money for it
then when i got there i felt so tierd and it really felt a chore. THEN i fell over in the middle of everyone and hurt my ankle
i just sat on the bench and laughed and cried.. i just felt like a big prat. thank you for caring tho. x

Snow- congrats on the tring welome to the world of stress! and hopefully your cycles will work themselves out, ou body really likes to mess us around!

Mazzy- woah i belive ou can do it if not just leave the zip open hehe. 

Swan- hello, thanks again for caring and sorry to youall for moaning. my lmp was 28may, this is the thing i have no signs of ovulation,
so its confusing me did i ovulate megga early due to coming off the pill 2months ago, as we have dtd everday since 1st june. when i was on the pill
i would have my 21 pills, then the pill free break and every month it took 5days to start, my first real period which was last mnth, was 36days.
i have got the kit for my temps but got with confused with what i was doing so i will start it next month, do i start it on my first day of period?
i was at the doctors yesterday about my iron, and i told her all the signs and she said if we go by a 28day month which will be this friday if i have 
not started go back on this monday coming up to check for pregancy. she did say a sign of pregancy so im still none the wiser.
thank you again for helping me. 
also she took more blood from me as my iron keeps dropping and ferrtin dispite taking pretnats and changing my diet n exercise
so thats on my mind too, they think my body can not store iron which is not a good thing. so im waiting on them results. 
are ou being sick or just that feeling? im not sure which is worse! does food taste different to you? 

meadows- thank you, i really hope i get answers, either way but hoping for the good way!. woo hope you do ovulate and enter that tww in a postive spirts.
thats whats annoyed me most, as i have not had any signs im ovulating so i dont feel like im in the run in but had all the signs of being preggers,
when i was wating to ovulate. ahh.

wannabmumy- you look really good looks like a fun night, and bet it was nice to let your hair down! and wear a paper hat hahah. you look pretty good for
turning in at 3am, i would of been asleep!

sorry again for the moan, and bloody ankle hurts this morning from falling over at zumba!!!! 
thanks for being here girls x


----------



## kimberley3

sorry for all the spelling mistakes my laptop is sticking with keys!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls, sorry I'm not able to catch up with everyone. I'm all over the place at the moment - literally! 

As you know I've been up around my home town for work, then over to the coast. I was meant to fly home from the coast tomorrow morning but due to the stupid ash cloud we knew my flight would be delayed or cancelled. So I didn't want to risk being stuck in Sydney for hours or days (by myself) and miss getting back to Melbourne for the big trip on Friday, so my wonderful parents are driving me most of the way back to Melbourne (10 hours!) tomorrow, where my husband will come and pick me up and we'll drive the rest of way home (3 hours). Then it'll be all preparations go for re-packing and getting to that flight to the USA. It looks as if the ash cloud is moving so we should be right to go then.


Anyway, so we've already driven the 3.5 hours tonight back home so I must go get some sleep before the big drive tomorrow.

I hope everyone is well. 

xoxo


----------



## CeeDee

kimberley3 :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Safe travels *Poppie*! So sweet of them to take you there. <3 Hope you have a wonderful and safe trip to the States as well! Your TTC is quickly approaching!

Great pics *WanaB*! Looks like you ladies had a blast!

Aw *Kimberley*. :hugs: Well hopefully they have answers for you soon. As for temping, you can begin however early or late you choose. You can even start now, just to get yourself into the habit of doing it. :) That way, when your next cycle begins (if it does, anyway! if you're pg then obv not lol), you'll be raring to go. And don't apologize, at all. BNB is meant for pouring out all emotions connected to WTT, TTC, pregnancy and parenting. It's what we're here for, love! :D

I'm not throwing up, yet. Just suffering intense nausea, pretty much nonstop. Today has been a little better than yesterday thus far, but that's not saying a lot. I also feel as though I may be getting sick, but difficult to gauge all the various symptoms and differentiate between whether they're pregnancy-related or not. So giving it a few days to see. In exactly a week, I'll be meeting the doctor and my baby for the first time! So I'm pretty excited. :) Just munching on lots of saltine crackers and hoping to get through another workday without too much hassle. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday! xo


----------



## kimberley3

thank you swan, means alot. im just going to have to wait, which is the hard point but i need to learn. aw bless you, is it like the hangover sickness?
wow thats gone quick i cant wait to see your scan pic it will make it ever so real :)


----------



## beccad

:hug: Kimberley. Sorry you're feeling so down about everything.


----------



## kimberley3

thank you becca, i hope i get the answer i want if its a 28day cycle af will be due friday. if its a 36day again it will be 02july just before my birthday, 03july the third not sure which is worst.. lol


----------



## pink23

I hope it comes friday kimberly.
2nd july is my birthday woohoo xx


----------



## lu-is

Oooh there are birthday's coming up! :) 

:hugs: for Kimberley. and a group :hugs: for everyone!

I'm finally feeling better today, think I took care of my issue.. stomache's not hurting now. I've decided I don't feel pregnant, which is fine I'm only like 7dpo (maybe only 6dpo - thinking back I might've counted the afternoon I got a pos OPK as 0dpo which may or may not be accurate).


----------



## kimberley3

pink i dont want af at all lol.
one day between us good o cancers eh :)
thank you lu-is back to you. but my day gets worse lol put three and half pounds on at weight watches tonight.
glad our tummy doesnt hurt. and i hope you are preggers :) why dont you feel it?
dont you ever feel ike you didnt read anything as if we didnt no we wouldnt spot or no if that makes sense. we wouldnt worry about all the other possible things that could happen. iggnorance is bliss. wish we had it x


----------



## swanxxsong

yay for upcoming birthdays!!!! <3

and yeah, it's similar to a hangover, really. just non-stop nausea. though I lie, because mine has tapered off at points today then returns. I've heard the key is keeping your stomach a little full, but not completely, basically all-day. so I keep chomping on minor things almost all day. a cracker here, lunch, then a few crackers there. that kind of thing. lol. today's been better than yesterday but I still just feel generally weird. 

but MS is a sign of healthy pregnancy, they say, so I'll gladly take it, if that's the truth!

and I feel that way a lot, *kimberley*. there were days I wish I didn't know PG symptoms while the TWW was ongoing. there are days I wish I didn't know m/c, ectopic, etc symptoms because I am always "waiting" for something 'suspicious' to appear. ignorance truly can be bliss sometimes. though in other ways, I'm glad we're better aware of things now - to better know what's a bad sign to hopefully get medical attention faster.

it's bittersweet, really. lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

oh ps, I'm glad you're feeling better* lu-is*! what a relief!


----------



## kimberley3

i know as its horrible to keep worrying all the time. but hey ho like you said we can then sort something out. i keep thinking i am as the signs really are not going anywhere. but then i dont want to belive i am just beause if im not i will be really sad. but if i am it will be a a gift from somewhere as i have no idea how it happened lol. well obv the basics but not when it happend.

i bet your so excited :D have ou put on any weight from the bloating? x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey chicas! 

So 2 of my friends growing up that lived down the street just announced their pregnancies. So add them to the already long list of people I know. Green with jealousy as they are both younger than I.

My parents are going to come and visit us over Labor Day in Sept. I can't wait to see them! I really hope I fall pregnant before they come so I will get a chance to tell them in person instead of over the phone. I really want to see their reaction and the looks on their faces instead of just hearing it. Ya know? It just would be so much more personal and meaningful. Something I would always remember.

Poppie - Save travels! Almost there. I bet you are so excited.

Kim - Feel better soon!

lu-is - happy you are feeling better today. 

Swan - Sorry your not feeling well but like you said it is a sign of a healthy pregnancy.

Wanabe - Looks like a fab time. Super cute dress!! Now a stupid but serious question - Do the guys go to a rooster weekend? 

Meadows - FX for your OV soon. Keep up your BDing!

Sorry if I missed anyone! ;)


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> pink i dont want af at all lol.
> one day between us good o cancers eh :)
> thank you lu-is back to you. but my day gets worse lol put three and half pounds on at weight watches tonight.
> glad our tummy doesnt hurt. and i hope you are preggers :) why dont you feel it?
> dont you ever feel ike you didnt read anything as if we didnt no we wouldnt spot or no if that makes sense. we wouldnt worry about all the other possible things that could happen. iggnorance is bliss. wish we had it x

It's so true, if we didn't have all these symptom lists to look at we wouldn't be symptom spotting and could go about our daily lives not obsessing. There was a time when I didn't know about the TWW and implantation, and the possibility of knowing before a missed period.

So, now after saying I didn't feel pregnant I've now been getting cramps off and on this evening. and my lower back is killing me. Maybe? (oh and nipples still hurt -> 8 days).
I felt completely normal today at work.
Now I have to try and not google about these symptoms. :D

*Snowflakes* - that would be great if you could tell your parents while they are visiting. My parents don't live too far away so when the time comes we can make a quick weekend trip to tell them.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick hello from along the road. Only 2 hours and I will see hubby, then its 3 hours home and via the airport to pick up my car....sigh. However I am getting very very excited!! Am definately in a New York State of Mind!!!

Just a quick question for the US ladies regarding tipping. Its not a thing we do often over here in Australia. I know some of the general "rules" for tipping that I read online, but any other practical advice you can give on how much and who to tip and who doesnt get tipped would be great.

Thanks in advance.

xoxoxox


----------



## simno1

Sooooooo tomorrow AF is due - I'm kind of nervous about it! I'm never late and am always on time so I'll let you know the outcome! I haven't tested and have always said I wouldn't until I'm late by at least a week, the suspence will kill me but I just don't want to do anything too soon and get my hopes up.


----------



## pink23

fx'd simno xx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Had some singing things to do over the weekend so Hadnt been able to be on. It was a nice break expenses paid for a hotel two lovely meals, and it was only for 15mins! 

Swan - Im feeling pretty Ick! Generally feeling a little sea sick, most of the time, my Boobs are killing me, and are getting bigger all the time, though my OH thinks they are excellent! I also cant quite get into my head that I am actually pregnant, it seems weird that something is happening inside me that I have no control over or idea about. I cant wait for my first scan though they have told me it probably wont be until 13 weeks!!!!! :dohh:which seems ridiculous, then maybe It will be a bit more realistic. I'm already having problems fitting into my trousers, which is getting me down slightly, as I have no other clothes with me at the moment, Im really tired all the time... and as you can see I feel like moaning!!!:shrug:
How are you feeling, I take it from your other posts Sick is the main thing! 
Are you craving anything?? For the past couple of days all I have wanted to eat was crab/fish chowder/ prawns and though I do like them normally I almost came away from the supermarket with 4 packets of scallops, prawns, mussels and smoked salmon, this afternoon! I managed to restrain myself and am having Haddock chowder for Lunch, though I did read in what to expect book about mercury content, so I am hoping Haddock is ok.

Sorry everyone, it seems everyone is rolling along, 
Wanab your pics are lovely! 
Nanner Rafting looked sooo much fun!

Something Im sad about is I can no longer go trampolining, :cry: we tried to look up to see whether it was sensible given my curent state, but decided that if there is any risk of damage at all there just isnt any point! 

Went into baby Gap today, and almost bought a vest with Vespas on it (I drive a vespa) but thought I might be tempting fate. 

Sorry for the rant/long reply sorry about people I have missed, I definately suffer from Baby Brain!!!


----------



## lu-is

simno1 said:


> Sooooooo tomorrow AF is due - I'm kind of nervous about it! I'm never late and am always on time so I'll let you know the outcome! I haven't tested and have always said I wouldn't until I'm late by at least a week, the suspence will kill me but I just don't want to do anything too soon and get my hopes up.

Oooh! Good luck! I don't think I could wait a whole week after AF is due.. maybe just a couple days.


----------



## simno1

lu-is said:


> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo tomorrow AF is due - I'm kind of nervous about it! I'm never late and am always on time so I'll let you know the outcome! I haven't tested and have always said I wouldn't until I'm late by at least a week, the suspence will kill me but I just don't want to do anything too soon and get my hopes up.
> 
> Oooh! Good luck! I don't think I could wait a whole week after AF is due.. maybe just a couple days.Click to expand...

Maybe not a whole week but I definitely will not be testing beforehand! 

I really think it's going to be :bfn: this month as I have horrendous period pains today!


----------



## Nanner

Lu-is- Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Poppie- Being a tourist in the US can get spendy because everyone expects a tip; valet parkers, cab drivers, waiters, bell-hops, the guys that load your luggage at the airport, ect (though tipping isn't required). There aren't any official rules to tipping. In general, you want to tip about 15% if they do an average job; more if they do a great job. However, don't feel you have to give them anything if they do a bad job!

Is it just me, or are there a lot of pregnant ladies in the world? I never noticed them before!

I'm hoping to be ovulating within the next couple of days, but am not expecting to. Even so, the hubby and are are BDing a bunch just in case!


----------



## beccad

Loooooooooads of pregnant ladies around at the moment! I know loads of people who are due this summer too (or have already had their babies!)

Hope AF doesn't come for you simno - will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Poppie, I've always found that tipping 15-20% is about right in the US and Canada, more if the service is particularly good.


----------



## snowflakes120

My friend found out today she is having a girl. So happy for her! 

YES! Totally everyone is pregnant right now! I see girls all over the place popping out!

Ok - mini rant. I am so pissed. I am getting sick. It is like 95/35 degrees outside and I am catching a stupid cold. AND it is my 1st month TTC - we are supposed to start BDing in less than a week. I am upset that my immune system is shotty - I know it is bc I work too much and sleep too little. I take my pre-nates which have Vit C in them. Ugh. So pissed. And from what I read any cold medicine will dry up my CM so I will not be taking anything but just regular old Robintussin - which is actually supposed to help your CM. Still it is disappointing. Only me. I tell ya. ;)


----------



## kimberley3

my head iskilling n ees are stinging mini moan sorry i off for the night goodnight ladies xx


----------



## lu-is

Feel better Kimberley and Snowflake!


----------



## swanxxsong

Poppie - Tipping is generally ~15% in the US, or 20% if they're really good. Usually we tip higher on a bar tab than a general food tab. (we as in, hub and I) At the hotels, if there's someone who takes our luggage, we may give a small tip but not usually. Cabbies will try and get one from you no matter what, and they're pretty much jerks about it. LOL. I try to avoid cabs because of that. haha. But yeah, tips on a good waiter or waitress is about 15-20%, or more if you're someplace where you think you got out-of-this-world service. I was drunk once and gave my favorite tender a 50% tip. Tell you what, I felt like an idiot but she got me a free drink the next time I was there. LOL. 

Have funnnnnn!!! :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

snowflakes120 said:


> Wanabe - Looks like a fab time. Super cute dress!! Now a stupid but serious question - Do the guys go to a rooster weekend? QUOTE]
> 
> Hey thanks everyone it was such a fun night out!
> 
> *Snowflakes* - that kinda made me chuckle :D :haha: but i know what your getting at lol women go on a hen weekend/night and men go on a stag wekkend/night.
> 
> Its a bachelore and bachelorette over in the US isn't it
> 
> xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, I usually tip waiters and waitress at restaurants and if anyone helps me with luggage etc. At restaurants I tip between 15-20% and for luggage a flat $5.00. As for cabs I&#8217;ll give an extra dollar or two, but usually nothing. I agree with Nanner that if you don&#8217;t feel a tip is warranted, don&#8217;t give one.

Singers, I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re feeling so bad. Hopefully the &#8220;all day&#8221; sickness will go away soon. I think you should have got the Vespa vest, so cute!

Nanner, there are so many pregnant women. Two women in my aerobics class are pregnant and my DH said two of his friend are expecting. Every day while I&#8217;m walking outside I see a pregnant woman.

Snowflakes, sorry that your getting a cold. I was sick a few weeks ago and it was not fun especially when the weather was nice.

Hope you feel better Kimberley.

AFM, my CM has completely dried up, so I guess I'm in 2WW.


----------



## lu-is

WanaBmummy - I have a friend here in Canada originally from the UK, and I just thought it was so cute when she kept refering to my bachelorette as a "Hen Party". Then again I think it was awesome because I love the pronunciations and "accents" of you UK-ians. :) 

Poppie - I can't believe how soon your trip is! It's soo exciting! you are going to have a blast.

Nanner- Totally agree that there are soo many pregnant women around. I wish/hope I can be one of them soon.

CeeDee - Welcome to the TWW. :thumbup:

Someone please tell me not to test.. originally I had no desire to test until this weekend at the earliest, but at work today I kept thinking I could test tomorrow morning.. you never know if might be positive. so on and so forth Bah! Must stop thinking about it lol.

I had cramping all day long at work - it wasn't constant but the cramps and back pain would just keep coming and going. Kinda like AF, but a little less intense. My nipples are still sore (less sore than a couple days ago, but still sensitive), bloating and gas - especially after eating. Oh, and does it mean anything if I have more CM than the 2 wks before ovulation?


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks so much for the info girls. You've pretty much told me what I had read about anyway so that's good. I was a little concerned about tipping in department stores, but i hear it's not necessary - just the food, cabs and luggage things.

Well the time has almost come, this time tomorrow I'll be on a plane!! :plane:And when we get there we'll be officially TTC!! :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin:

I'm at work this morning til lunch, then I'll go home and finish packing. The car is coming at 3:30am to pick us up so we'll be at the airport super early. I should have internet access while over there so I hope to be able to pop in to say hi. 

I know I'm going to miss heaps of what's going on in here so I'll just wish everyone loads of :dust: for those who are trying and also waiting. Looking forward to hearing of lots of :bfp: 's on my return and hopefully telling you about mine too!!

Love to all the lovely Junebugs!! See you when I'm in America!!!
:kiss::wohoo::kiss:


----------



## lu-is

YAY!!!! I'm so excited for you Poppie! i love holidays! I haven't traveled anywhere super fun in awhile. two years ago we went camping in the mountains for our honeymoon but that's about it. I want to go to Europe, or Australia, or NYC - everyone's made it sound so fun.

good luck with everything on the trip. Especially with the TTC. ;)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have a fantastic time Poppie!


----------



## Poppiebug

lu-is said:


> YAY!!!! I'm so excited for you Poppie! i love holidays! I haven't traveled anywhere super fun in awhile. two years ago we went camping in the mountains for our honeymoon but that's about it. I want to go to Europe, or Australia, or NYC - everyone's made it sound so fun.
> 
> good luck with everything on the trip. Especially with the TTC. ;)

You must come to Australia!! You will love it. Come to Melbourne and I'll show you around!!


I'm going to be cheeky and change over my ticker to TTC ones because I know I won't have time to sit down and do them when I'm away.

:happydance:


----------



## pink23

have a fantastic time poppie, xx


----------



## singers_love

Have a brilliant time Poppie!!! Im sure you will love every minute of it.


----------



## singers_love

Swansong hows it going?


----------



## swanxxsong

Safe travels *Poppie*! <3 I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time!

For whoever asked the page before (*Lu-is *I think? Too lazy to flip back LOL), increased CM _can be _a sign of pregnancy. I actually always had creamy post-ov, though, and never fully "dried" like some women. So for me, it was no indicator. xD But for someone who never usually has increased CM in their 2WW, it can be a potential symptom. I use that phrase lightly though, I don't want to give anyone false hopes since there's tons of signs that can be, or can also not be. xD

For example, period cramps. I would have bet my life that my period was coming because the cramps were same as every other cycle. Well apparently, pregnancy cramps are essentially identical, because they were _not_ period cramps! lol.

Oh and *Kimberley *asked a few days ago, but with being home sick yesterday, my brain wasn't functioning enough: I am bloated and have gained a few pounds from such. Frustrating! lol. Shouldn't have gained so much so fast, in theory, but the doctors haven't been concerned so I'm not going to be either. haha. Pain, though! I already bought one single pair of maternity work pants because none of my others fit me. /:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm alright, morning sickness is a beast! haha. And I never sleep at night. Absolutely never. It's frustrating! 

How are you??


----------



## beccad

lu-is said:


> WanaBmummy - I have a friend here in Canada originally from the UK, and I just thought it was so cute when she kept refering to my bachelorette as a "Hen Party". Then again I think it was awesome because I love the pronunciations and "accents" of you UK-ians. :)
> 
> Someone please tell me not to test.. originally I had no desire to test until this weekend at the earliest, but at work today I kept thinking I could test tomorrow morning.. you never know if might be positive. so on and so forth Bah! Must stop thinking about it lol.
> 
> I had cramping all day long at work - it wasn't constant but the cramps and back pain would just keep coming and going. Kinda like AF, but a little less intense. My nipples are still sore (less sore than a couple days ago, but still sensitive), bloating and gas - especially after eating. Oh, and does it mean anything if I have more CM than the 2 wks before ovulation?

It all sounds positive hun, but try not to get your hopes up - I had a lot of that going on last month but it all came to nothing :cry: I'm not meaning to be pessimistic, more like realistic I think. It could go either way I guess! Try and hold out for as long as possible before you test.

Re: 'hen' party, I've always found the term ever so slightly offensive - like we're a group of chickens clucking and fussing, which I suppose is what women are like :dohh: The men have 'stag' parties, which makes them sound much more manly and heroic than they probably are :haha: I think they need to be renamed!

*Poppie* I hope you have a super-duper fabuloooooso time in NY! So jealous!


----------



## swanxxsong

Men came up with the name 'stag party' to make themselves feel better about being whipped by women. That way, being the noble stag makes them feel less inferior! ;D I'm convinced of it! xD


----------



## CeeDee

Poppiebug,
I&#8217;m so excited for you!! Have a safe fun trip! Congrats on TTC!


----------



## singers_love

swan,.. My trousers arent fitting me either! Jvst generally feeling tired, and emotional. Fed up really and an hoping the 9 mo


----------



## singers_love

ops 9 months go by quickly and safely


----------



## swanxxsong

lunchtime and all I am craving is fried rice. so... fried rice I shall have!

ready for naptime. :D haha


----------



## wanaBmummy

well ive just had chicken fried rice for dinner :D

Also i'm due my AF end of this week beginning of next (not sure exactly as i had my coil out) and i can tell cause i'm tired constantly, moody and have just gone to the shops for chocolate and ice cream lol 

The fun of it all xxx


----------



## pink23

Depending on if my cycles are back to normal ov should be next week woo hoo plus oh is off. cant wait to start baby making. Really hope we can get that bfp. Hoping to take the relaxed approach I will do some opks when i think im due to ov just to see. Would love a july bfp a late birthday present xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Well ladies, we have cleared customs and we're waiting for our flight to board!!

I am so excited, also very tired from getting up early and not much sleep over the last few days. I hope I can sleep on the plane.

Let the journey (both travel and TTC) begin!! 

:yipee:


----------



## pink23

have a great time poppie enjoy the sites and ttc xx


----------



## lu-is

Thanks for the info *Swan* I'm hoping the extra CM is a good sign.

*Becca* - thanks as well! I think everyone in the TWW needs some realism in their lives, whether it's in their own head or somebody elses advice.
I'm remaining positive about this cycle, but I think I'll be okay if I don't get a BFP. it's only the 1st cycle.
he he he Now I'm just thinking about Stag Parties. The term Stag sounds noble, and like your said heroic&#8230; or I keep think "majestic" and then I make myself chuckle a little.

*Singers* - I'm betting about half way through or in the third trimester you'll be saying it's going too fast and you don't wan the pregnancy to end ;)

*WanaBmummy* - lol yup that sounds like AF symptoms.. mmmm chocolate. I've been craving sugar lately.. I've been wanting sour candies or something.. or a slurpee! mmm. So far I have resisted all week, but every night my husband hears me belly aching about not having any candy in the house.

Bye *poppie!*

*Pink123* - Hooray for ovulation. :) Next week should be a fun one.

I think I got a bit of a sunburn today. dang. My work had a BBQ at lunch today so we ate outside. Apparently 30 min of sun is too much for my pale skin lol - I didn't think to bring any sunblock.


----------



## simno1

Morning ladies 

Happy Friday! 

AF arrived today, to be completely honest I am kind of glad it didn't happen this month - the amount of booze I consumed last weekend on a three day bender for my friends hen do I would have felt dead guilty if it did happen lol. 

Oh well - always next month


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Simno, bittersweet! but it's good that you have a positive attitude about it! :hugs: and you're right, there's always July, for sure!! :D


----------



## kimberley3

If this month was a 28day af should of happened today no signs but neg hpt was a fr. so I cried. As I really feel different but if its a 36day cycle af will be due 2nd July. so no idea just don't know what to think.


----------



## singers_love

Simno there is always next time.. 

I had a taster of someones wine yesterday a little tiny sip and felt guilty straight away, but decided one sip wouldn't hurt! Feeling more positive today so must have been hormones yesterday! The sun is out, which always makes me feel better, and We are going to see my mum at the weekend to tell her.. so Its all quite exciting. 

I think the TWW is the worst time! and though it is very hard not to symptom spot I think its best just to ignore everything and keep going and wait to see what happens! Lots of luck to everyone still waiting! 

Hows the house building going?
Wannab Any more wedding up dates?
Becca D Hows your OH?


----------



## beccad

simno1 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> AF arrived today, to be completely honest I am kind of glad it didn't happen this month - the amount of booze I consumed last weekend on a three day bender for my friends hen do I would have felt dead guilty if it did happen lol.
> 
> Oh well - always next month

PMA :hugs: Sorry to hear that hun.



kimberley3 said:


> If this month was a 28day af should of happened today no signs but neg hpt was a fr. so I cried. As I really feel different but if its a 36day cycle af will be due 2nd July. so no idea just don't know what to think.

:hugs: seeing the negative test is horrible so I really feel for you. I found it tons worse than AF arriving....



singers_love said:


> Becca D Hows your OH?

He's still a cripple! But he's back at work :happydance: He's done three days this week, which is a pretty normal workload (his contracts/jobs are usually only a few days at most). He's finding it pretty tiring as he's still on crutches, but glad to be out of the house I think! The money will be useful too, althogh I'm still not sure how the tax bill will be paid next month :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad hub is doing better becca!

Kimberley :hugs: so sorry for that. but if you're on a 36-day cycle, you may still be too early for a :bfp: - so no worries! you're still in the race, love. <3 has you doctor said anything further about everything ongoing?


----------



## swanxxsong

So I'm a total baby and a half, but I'm pretty upset atm. My friend is due the same day as me and just mentioned how her first appointment, they told her she has no u/s and that they'll schedule it at her appointment. Suddenly I was like, "wait... what?" because I don't think I've met any woman who had an 8-week and no u/s.

I called my doctor and the receptionist was like, "Oh no, they only schedule an u/s if they are having trouble dating the baby. You come, do your appointment and they determine if it's necessary." I was too in-shock to ask any questions because everyone I was talking to here was expecting me to have one, based on their experiences. So I hung up the line and started crying. Stupid hormones. I'm just bummed - I was so looking forward to seeing the baby and apparently they can't do that there?

So ugh. Trying not to get too down. Hopefully they decide to do one soon. I don't want to wait!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats Poppie! Enjoy your trip!

*Lu-is*, sorry about the sunburn. Get some candy!!

*Simno1*, Im with you. I would be thrilled to get a BFP, but Im ok if its a BFN. I dont expect much after coming off of BCP. I'm not having any symptoms and I don't think we BD at the right times.

*Kimberley*, I dont think youre out of the game yet. Test next weekend.

*Beccad*, Im glad your husband is back to work, I know that takes a little load off of your back.

*Swanxx*, sorry about the ultrasound. I know it is so exciting to finally see your baby on the screen. When would you have your first one otherwise?

Just found out that one of the mean girls from my previous job is pregnant. She was such a nasty person Im finding it hard to be happy for her.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I feel really crappy with this cold. I took the day off of work today to try and get better for next week. I slept in and am now just hanging on the couch with my dog, Demi. 

Oh course being sick totally is going to mess up my chart. So not happy about that - when I put in fever today it automatically disregarded my temp. I might use OPK's this month as backup - I was thinking of getting the digital smiley face ones that Clearblue easy makes because they are simple to read. But for like 7 of them they are like $25! Holy cow! That is expensive! So I might be passing on using OPK's.

Swan - I too am surprised about not having a u/s at 8 weeks. How would they know if the baby is the right size and developing properly. If it were me I might demand one!!

Simno - Sorry about AF. Hugs! Like you said there is always next month!

Becca - Happy your OH is back at work! Great news!

Kim - Maybe charting would help you in knowing when to expect AF and ease your mind.


----------



## swanxxsong

I have no idea Snowflakes! I posted on first tri but the UK girls all said it's normal for them to wait until 12 weeks. LOL. I cannot seem to get them to grasp that I meant all my US friends had one at 8 weeks! Ah well. I look a wee bit foolish being so bummed but it is what it is. I was upset initially and posted spur-of-the-moment but I feel at peace now. What's meant to be will be and the moment will be precious, no matter what. :)

Thanks CeeDee. <3 Just a bummer but I'm over it. NO idea when my scan is, though, I'm hoping they'll inform me Tuesday. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

PS CeeDee- I'd find it hard to be happy for her too. >:) lol


----------



## beccad

Swan, we only have to wait until 12-13 weeks in the UK because it's state-funded healthcare (National Health Service), plus it coincides with being able to do the nuchal test and such like, so one less scan. We can pay privately for a scan if we want, although you'd go to a private clinic/hospital I think rather than the NHS, though. How many other scans will you get and when will you definitely get one? Could you pay for a scan?

As far as I'm aware it's better not to have too many scans in pregnancy.


----------



## swanxxsong

My sister had hers at 8 and 20, my friend had hers at 8, 12, 20 and my friend's girlfriend is 28 weeks and on to her 5th scan. 

None were high-risk or complications. So... weird. LOL. And they're all from the US.

I honestly don't know how many they expect me to have, I was anticipating 2 - a dating scan and a gender scan. (8 and 20) But maybe they'll do a 12 and 20? who knows! I am hoping on Tuesday they'll give me answers as to when I'll have/need them. :)

I'm not worried anymore, nor am I upset at this point. I was initially, but there are such worse things! haha. I was just confused. One girl said that as far as she knows, most US girls only get one scan, at 20 weeks? Someone else said 2. (this is on BNB) So it appears there is a pretty vast difference if I compare the numbers my friends and sister had, versus what's on here and such. 

Probably depends on insurance, doctor, need, etc. xD

Complicated process, but it's all good. I'll see what the doctor orders up for me!


----------



## wanaBmummy

No wedding updates as everything is practically sorted tbh :) 

Although i'm just finishing my paperwork side of it and well i'm paying/ paid:

£13 - birth cerfiticate
£30 - legalistion birth cert x2
£33.50 - non impediment cert x2
£30 - legalisation non imped cert x2

Got to then post all that by recorded delivery to GREECE!

I then have to pay £245 translation fees for the whole lot!

Its one of the worst parts tbh but hey we chose Greece. The total for all this isn't that far of my wedding dress! :O I dread to
think how much recorded delivery to Greece will be :( xx


----------



## lu-is

I woke up and my boobs feel huge today. lol not painful, just bigger. who knows.. could be AF or something better. I'll try not to read too much into it. I'm going to try my darndest to hold out until Monday for testing. 

I never thought about having to get everything translated *wannaB*; but it's going to be soooo gorgeous and such a lovely wedding! 

*swan* - Sorry you're feeling bummed. :hugs: you'll get to see your little bean soon.

*Kimberley* - BFN. :( awwww. I'm sorry to hear! :hugs: for you.

*Becca* - glad your husband's gotten to go back to work. yay! He probably feels better, and feels more useful being able to work a little.

*CeeDee* - I think I'll take your suggestion and get some candy after work. yum! I probably wouldn't be too happy for your ex co-worker either.

*Snowflake* - get better soon!


----------



## pink23

i would love a wedding abroad x
nothing really to update here. bought some opks today so will start them in a few day as im only cd 8. getting excited but nervous xx


----------



## singers_love

Just to let everyone know, its only 2 BFPS now. I started bleeding this morning went to the hospital and they have booked me in for a EP scan on Tuesday Im not very hopeful probably be off here for a little while but will check back soon.


----------



## beccad

Oh singers sorry to hear that :hug: Plenty of people have bleeding in early pregnancy, though and the pregnancy isn't affected, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I hope it turns out that everything is ok...like said above sometime people have bleeding and are fine. Obviously don't want to get your hopes up but we will all be thinking of you!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick hello from New York!! \\:D/

We arrived at 11pm last night, took what felt like forever to get out of the airport and to the hotel. It was wonderful to have a much needed shower once we got here. Also lovely to be able to sleep in a bed after not much sleep on the plane. :sleep:

Off on the train this morning from NYC to Philadelphia. Looking forward to getting there and being able to settle for a couple of days. Also being able to get out and have a look around!!

I am also happy to say - it's official, we're TTC! 
:wohoo:



Sending thoughts and prayers to you *singers*. Hang in there little one! :hugs:


xoxo


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs singers fx'd everythings ok xxx


----------



## beccad

Glad you arrived safely poppie!


----------



## simno1

Hi ladies
Thought I'd update you on our situation, my husband and I have decided now isn't the right time for us to start trying for a baby! We're both not completely ready for it and not over our selfish stage of buying expensive things and going on nice holidays so I am now going to be leaving baby and bump until September/October 2012. 
Good luck to everyone and I hope you all get your babies soon - I on the other hand am going shopping in French Connection as they have a 60% sale on :) 
X


----------



## pink23

shame your going simno . At least your being sensible about it. And when you do have your lo im sure he/she will have expensive taste lol.xx


----------



## beccad

Sorry to see you go simno, but can understand your reasons. I felt like that a year or so ago!


----------



## Mrs Mel

singers_love said:


> Just to let everyone know, its only 2 BFPS now. I started bleeding this morning went to the hospital and they have booked me in for a EP scan on Tuesday Im not very hopeful probably be off here for a little while but will check back soon.

So sorry hun, will keep everything crossed that it's just a little bleed and that all is ok with your pregnancy. Best wishes x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all just thought i'd post to say I've just got back from having a tattoo done! :D

Am really happy with it! :happydance: although its a bit sore atm xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

simno1 said:


> Hi ladies
> Thought I'd update you on our situation, my husband and I have decided now isn't the right time for us to start trying for a baby! We're both not completely ready for it and not over our selfish stage of buying expensive things and going on nice holidays so I am now going to be leaving baby and bump until September/October 2012.
> Good luck to everyone and I hope you all get your babies soon - I on the other hand am going shopping in French Connection as they have a 60% sale on :)
> X

Sorry to see you go! All the best :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I was just looking back through old posts and saw that topsy has a new ticker that says she's 4 weeks pregnant! I wasn't sure if i'd missed the announcement on here or if she hasn't posted in a while. 

It was on page 32 and she was saying about her wedding in 3 weeks (that was in April) have i missed alot or have we just not heard from her?

That would mean another :bfp: for the group really xxx


----------



## Meadows

Hello all!

Singers - i have everything crossed for you and make sure u try and keep ur chin up xx

Simno - Sorry ur leaving us, but........happy shopping!! 

Poppie - Happy ttc!! woo hoo!

Lu-is - fingers crossed it's not AF!

Swan - Hopefully you can see ur little one soon.....maybe at 12 weeks? Which is only 4 away!!!! Sounds like a bit of a nightmare tho and that no-one really know when u should be having a scan!

Snowflakes - hope u feel better soon!

CeeDee - I have just found out a girl i don't particularly like is 12 weeks pregnant and i found myself getting angry at the news, so i know exactly what u mean!

Kimberley - fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

Becca - where are u up to in ur cycle? sorry find it so hard to keep track of everyone!!

Sorry to anyone i've missed.....please don't take it personally, just not been on here for 2days and there's so much to read and catch up on!!!

Well as for me, im CD 17 - am guessing i've ovulated recently as CM wouls suggest that, but not 100% sure, so will see if AF turns up in 11days or so or not!!!

Hope ur all having a nice weekend xx


----------



## beccad

Wana, what did you have done?

Meadows, I believe I am post ovulation but I've not been tracking anything this month so can't be certain! I had a couple if lots of ewcm, cd10-11 ish, then again cd15 or so. I'm CD17 today.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've got 'always and forever' in Greek on my left foot :D 

I'll upload a pick after because its on my phone atm xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

TOPSY IS PREGNANT?! She so did not post here! I'm going to go stalk her! LOL.

Thoughts and prayers with you Singers. <3 Lots of women did bleed during pregnancy though - so hopefully things are fine! Especially if you're not in pain. xo

We will miss you Simno, but I can definitely appreciate your sensibility about it. Babies are not inexpensive and it's good you're being thoughtful about providing for your LO! Hope to see you around soon! xoxoxo

Glad you're safe and sound in the States Poppie! We're having some lovely weather here, so hopefully you're enjoying yourself. Take tons of pics, have fun and best wishes TTC!


----------



## beccad

Hope dodgegirl is ok too? Not seen her around lately...


----------



## lu-is

Singerslove - Let's hope that everything is still okay. I'm sending prayers and good wishes your way.

Simno - thanks for being a part of our group! Best luck for when you do try next year. oh, and have fun shopping! :) yay!

WannaB - can't wait to see a pic of your tattoo. 

poppie - glad to hear you arrived safely and are enjoying your trip so far.

Pink - That's exciting that youre getting close to ovulating. yay! Or atleast I find that part exciting. lol 

Meadow - you have a nice weekend too, and Fx'd AF won't come in 11 days. :)

I think I'm going to stalk Topsy too *Swan* :) lol we should tell her to get her butt back here.

As for me, no sign of AF today, not even any hints - the cramping I had all week is gone. nipples are still sore and boobs are big, but that's the only thing I've got going on.


----------



## Poppiebug

So we made it to Philadelphia and I've already had my first cheese steak! Still getting over our jet lag but hopefully we can get to bed early tonight.

Still not good on the tipping thing. We did ask the waitress in the restaurant, who said at the diner we could pay the tip on our credit card at the register, hubby told them to add the tip, but it wasnt added on when he signed the slip?? He wrote down to add $4 tip but we dont know how it works from then? Help! Lol at us tourists!! :haha:

*simno* sorry to see you go. Best of luck for next year, but have loads of fun in the mean time.


----------



## beccad

Poppie you can give it straight to your server in coins/notes or leave it on the table when you leave. When you pay by card there's often a 'gratuity' bit, or they may have included it already. Have a look at the menus - sometimes they have a small print bit where they say "we'll add a discretionary X% tip to your bill."


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well, I am now 3DPO! I think my OV was a little delayed this month, whether it was because it's my first month off the BCP or because I have been a bit stressed this month, I'm not sure, but yippee, it's finally happened!

Hopefully my next cycles will be a little more 'normal' :)

Love to everyone, I hope you ladies are all doing ok.


----------



## kimberley3

Just a quick up date as im in loads of pain. Lol. Still bfn but i have been told i have a uti so on antibiotics for that and my wisdom tooth has being playin up again so i am now off to the emergency dentist as the pain is unreal think its infected again think im going to have it out as it keeps doing this. Hope everyone is okay will update proper later and af still not here no signs either. All take care.


----------



## beccad

Oh Kimberley sounds like everything is a bit rough for you. Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Kimberley*, that does not sound good. I hope you feel better soon.

Things are awesome here in Philly. We just went to breakfast at the hotel where they had a buffet. It was really yummy and even more awesome was the bananas!! We've not been having bananas in Australia recently because they are sooooo expensive (like $13 a kilo!) because the cyclone earlier this year wiped out the plantations. I ate 2 bananas at breakfast this morning and we took 2 more back to the room :dance: Oh how I have missed the bananas!

Today we're off to Sesame Place, I can't wait! I grew up watching Sesame Street, I'm really looking forward to seeing and having photos with Bert and Ernie! I should also tell you we do have some kids coming with us. My boss and his wife and their 2 girls (ages 6 and 8) are here too so it'll be fun to go with them. Not that I would let not having kids stop me going to such an awesome place!

We've been getting our BD on too, lots of fun!! :winkwink:

Talk soon 
xo


----------



## lu-is

yay! Glad you're having so much fun Poppiebug!

Now I also wonder what happened to Dodgegirl.. hmmm... maybe she's super busy with house stuff?

Kimberley - sorry to hear about the uti; and the bfn and the wisdom tooth pain,. Ouch! I was having wisdom tooth pain, all of mine were impacted, it was sooo worth it to have them removed.

No AF here yet. I did a pregnancy test - negative. :( boo.


----------



## singers_love

Hello Everyone, Well having spoken to my OH we have decided that we are assuming that the little bean has gone. I have a scan on Tuesday with the EPU but we arent expecting there to be anything there. We have been talking and thinking that everything happens for a reason. Obviously it just wasnt right, or we were meant to have a baby born in Feburary!! 
Thank you for all your support. The fact that we got our BFP after the first try means that Im sure we can do it again! 

The Scan will at least be able to tell me if there is anything wrong inside.

Poppie glad your having a wonderful time!
Wanna I want to see a pic of your Tatoo!
Kimberley hope everything goes well.

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Here is a piccy of my tattoo :D

I think it looks alot better in person than in the pic lol

I took it about 1 hour after having done :)

It says 'always and forve' in Greek :blush: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Tattooo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink23

great tattoo. I would like another one. did it hurt?
Nothing happening here just waiting for ov. think we will dtd every other day now. Birthady saturday yey xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

nothing i couldn't handle :) she said i did goot cause most people flinch or jump at somepoint and i didn't :D 

It hurt more towards the ankle :/ also i didn't like it because at that point i could feel the pain slightly where i broke both bones in my leg which was wierd :wacko: xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I love the tat *Mummy*! It's so pretty!

Aw *Singers*. :hugs: I truly hope it's nothing, but I'm glad you're able to find optimism through it all. <3 So difficult sometimes!

Glad you're enjoying yourself *Poppie*! As said earlier, most restaurants will place a "tip" line on the receipt and once they scan your card, you can fill it if you want to add some change for a tip. :) That's how we usually do ours. 

I've never been to Sesame Place before - you'll have to let me know how it is! =) I've heard great things about it. And mmm cheesesteak! We actually drove down through the city in passing on Saturday evening, heading to the Franklin Mills Mall! It was mass chaos because we decided to drive through right as the Phils game was starting. Not wise! haha. Traffic was a bit insane. 

I did message *Topsy* and she is, indeed, pregnant - only found out last week! So that's grand for her. 

Hope all is well with everyone - don't we have some people testing soon???


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Not much going on. Feeling better. Lots of work/catching up to do today - another 13 hr work day too. Boo.

Just gearing up to OV soon. Hooray!! Hooray!! The fun begins for us! I will need to POAS before scheduled AF this month - got a bachlorette (hen) party to go to. I really did not want to test before a missed period. I kinda told myself I wouldn't do that. But I would hate to be preggers and drinking - sooooo I get to test on 7/16. And to not drink at a bachlorette would be very odd behavoir for me! Hehe!! Sio if I am - I know my friends will know something is up. The test day is also my mom's b-day but won't be telling her anything til I see her labor day weekend in person if it is +. ;)

Hubby and I just happened to stroll into a Babies R Us yesterday. We had so much fun just talking about this and that. Put a huge smile on my face for the rest of the day. 

Simno - SOrry to see you go! But it is best if you guys aren't ready!

Mummy - Good tat! It has nice meaning behind it too!

Singer - Sending lots of prayers to you. 

Poppy - Sounds like you are having lots of FUN!!

lu-is - Boo on the -. How many DPO are you?

Ms. Mel & Meadows - Good luck this month! FX!

Kim - Feel better soon! That is alot going on!!

Baby Dust to all!!


----------



## lu-is

I'm 13dpo today, thanks for asking Snowflake. :)
I thought I had AF cramps last night but I don't know.. nothing today.

I'm glad you and your hubby can talk so openly about these things, and stroll through Babies R'us.
I'm getting a little nervous because my DH is sounding more and more scared about the possibility of being pregnant right now. :(

WannaBmummy - great tattoo! I've always wanted one but haven't found something I really really want enough to have on my body forever.


----------



## Nanner

As predicted, I'm sure I didn't ovulate this month. Even so, I was hoping I would. Grrr... Guess I'll just see how next month goes. :?

Singers- I hope everything will work out. I'll be thinking of you.

Poppie- Hope you're enjoing the states (...and the BDing!) :sex:

Kim- Sorry about the UTI and the tooth! What a bummer!

Lu-is- Don't worry about the BFN. There's always next cycle! 

Wannabe- Great tattoo!

I know I've left people out, but I'm sending baby dust to each and everyone! :dust:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks everyone :D I like it haha

Its my 3rd tattoo :blush: I had the kind of standard tribal ish tat with butterfly at the bottom of my back when i was 15 and i still love it :) i've also got my virgo sign on the back of my neck :) 

Well I'm not quite sure about my cycle this month i'm usually a 28 day cycle and my last one started on 27th June which means i am now at 31 days :wacko: which i've never had. I know i had the coil out and that might influnce it but i thought i would have been on by now because like i said the other day i got really tired and moody and bought aload of rubbish from the shop to munch on :haha: 

I mean i'm still tired and i'm spotty, spotty like i haven't been in years :( but nothing really to say that my period is coming :shrug: I don't know i'll just have to wait and see. xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi all. Hope your all ok. Nothing really to update here just waiting lol I would love to get a bpf this months just weird to think baby wont be here till next year xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hi girlies. Been away a few days so just been catching up. There seems to be a lot of stressing about alcohol and apparently there shouldn't be. According to my doc the first semblance of an umbilical cord forms around 10DPO, but for about a week after this its still forming and anything you put in your body is not going to impact upon the baby. Her advice to me was that trying to change my normal behaviour and stressing is going to cause a lot more harm than a few glasses of wine, and just to relax because there will be plenty of stressing and worrying once the 2 lines turn pink without adding to it beforehand! 

6DPO here, DH is very excited as we're going back to Ireland to see his family this weekend - about my OV time - so he's determined this is the month as he has a 'Made in Ireland' t shirt and he wants our baby to have one to match when it comes along, and we don't go back all that often!


----------



## kimberley3

hello 
how is everyone?
singers i really hope your okay and what ever happens we are all here for you.
dinah- that would be cute, and how long you staying for?
pink- i know its weird thinking we will have a 2012 baby.
mummy- the tattoo is nice, i have two a green ladybird with a little star its like a comic ladybird which i love and green as its my fav colour and i wanted it to be different. then on the other wrist, the words never alone with a love heart the never is in pink and the alone in green :)
nanner- im not sure if i have ov either, hope i have but i dont no whats going on with me. its annoying isnt?
poppie- have fun ;) and enjoy all the bding hehehe 
swan- hope everthing is good with you?
lu- do you think its his nerves? have you spoke to him about it?
snow- glad your feeling better but it sucks that you have to catch up on all te work. 

sorry if i have missed people out its too hot over in the uk today been in the 30s and its still very hot tonight. but i am proud of myself i did a zumba clas in this heat it killed me!!! today been nice went to matlock bath and spent some nice quality time with the oh and we are going swimming 2moro. the uti is getting better but the wisdom tooth is so bad its infected and puffed up all my cheeks i look like a hamester!!

Af still not here and still bfn. so no idea whats going on eh ladies x


----------



## lu-is

Dinah - That would be cute if your little one was "Made in Ireland" :) lol 

Nanner- That's a shame if you didn't ov this month; I hope you ovulate next month. 

Kimberley - It is definitely his nerves. I did ask him about it briefly the other day, he admitted he's scared. I do want to ask him if he would be happy though in addition to being scared (I think that being scared is normal reaction to something like having a baby - or maybe I'm wrong lol). I should have another conversation with him about it tomorrow. I know some of it stems from our household being a mess lately - we've both been neglectful in housework yuck. I'm scared that he's going to want to change his mind about TTC (I think that makes me not want to talk about it..). 
Thinking about it now, he can't be completely turned off of the idea because he did BD with me all month knowing I wasn't on BC. ;)

(sorry.. this got longer than I thought it would lol). My boobs feel bigger, and that's all of this came up. I told him I thought they felt bigger and he just laughed saying "you just want to be pregnant" :p Well that is true I'd be happy to have a LO, but regardless of that my boobs still feel big.
I don't know if I am pg or just waiting for the witch to show up. 
My boobs always got slightly bigger with AF, but this just seems more than I recall.

Oh well, I guess I should enjoy them, lol but some of my work tops feel too tight.


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> sorry if i have missed people out its too hot over in the uk today been in the 30s and its still very hot tonight. but i am proud of myself i did a zumba clas in this heat it killed me!!! today been nice went to matlock bath and spent some nice quality time with the oh and we are going swimming 2moro. the uti is getting better but the wisdom tooth is so bad its infected and puffed up all my cheeks i look like a hamester!!
> 
> Af still not here and still bfn. so no idea whats going on eh ladies x

30's about as hot as I can handle! ugh... I don't do very well in the heat.
Good work on going to Zumba class as well! 

:hugs: sorry that your body is really messing with you. I really hope you get a BFP or you period soon. 

-I was thinking they should make tickers you could pause, incase your current cycle hasn't ended yet.. It bothers me when my ticker is off. I'm apparently not on CD2.


----------



## beccad

It was really warm last night so I didn't get a very good night's sleep. Much cooler this morning - I hopped out of bed and threw the windows open all around the house this morning! A 22 degree breeze is much nicer than the 29 it was in our bedroom last night when we went to bed. We live on the main road through the village so we couldn't really have the windows open because the traffic gets busy from about 6am. 

Lu-is, I think it's ok to be scared about having a baby; I mean it's a huge step into the unknown isn't it... I don't think it's something you can ever be properly ready for. At some point you just have to take a leap of faith...


----------



## kimberley3

Morning everyone. I am so so glad its nice and cool today last night was a killer wasnt it becca. We slept with the fan right on us and the windows open with no sheet. I dont no how you coped without being able to open your window even though they was not enough aair anhyway out there lol. How are things going with you x
Lu.. yeah i know what you mean scared is the word as its all new and like you said if he didnt want it he could of said no to the bding. Are you getting any more signs that you could be pg. And thank you for the concern
Well i woke this morning with a little tummy ache and i have started my af. So its not the best news but on the postive side my cycle is getting shorter 32 days this time last was 36 and means I can take these strong antibiotics for my wisdom tooth and get my tooth removed plus i wont be on my bday and im going to start tempting so i no where abouts i am so hopefully next month will be alot clearer and that we see we ov :) plus i can have mayo for a few days hehehe and maybe a glass of wine on my birthday yay hope everyone is okay x


----------



## swanxxsong

I have my first appointment in 2 hours. yay! :D 

That is awesome about the shirt, Dinah. I love Ireland - been there once, would love to go back someday. :3 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I need to get my butt in gear to get ready so I can get out the door. Rush hour means it'll be a beast getting to the hospital for my appointment (8:30am is my appt. time). Blah! 

xo


----------



## beccad

*Kimberley,* most shop-bought mayonnaise (Hellmanns etc.) is pasturised so you can still eat it! Crap news that AF arrived, but good that you can finally take the antibiotics. Must be so painful for you.

*Swan* Have fun at your appointment! You must give us a full and detailed account later on!


----------



## singers_love

Swan How did it go??

My appointment went well. I had a scan and saw a perfectly clean Womb, so at least there isn't anything left... My Ovaries looked good to, and the doctor said theres no reason why we cant start trying again after the first AF... So we are both quite positive, it turns out that the problem would have started between 3/4 weeks, so I may not have even known that I was PG had it not been for charting/awaiting my AF!

Kimberley - Well theres next month for both of us!!

Just a quick update really, hope everyone is alright.. and heres to more Positives in the furture!


----------



## beccad

Singers, I guess good news that there's nothing left behind :hugs: How many weeks were you? (I have signatures turned off!) Glad you're feeling positive about it.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Singers, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw singers. :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, love. <3

Back from my appointment. They swear that I'm 8+0 even though I'm positive I didn't ovulate that early. -_- It was a fairly routine exam - they asked us all questions about health histories and genetic histories, then I had a pelvic exam (which is where she felt my uterus and said it's measuring at least 8 weeks right now, so she believes. wth lol) and got the all-clear. They gave me a script for the morning sickness, huzzah!

Then came tragedy as they needed five vials of blood. FIVE! I know, it sounds crazy because I have a tattoo but I hate needles. Abhor. So I'm already nauseous, I need to pee because the OBG took urine and then she said drink up, I'd need to give more to the blood people (!!), and I am panicking over the needles. As she piles up how many vials she needs, I break into sweat. Needless to say, the prick happens and I begin bawling. I get light-headed and am convinced I'm about to vomit... and it takes FOREVER before they're finally done. So I gave them my pee, Chris all but carried me into my car and I let myself have a good cry.

I know, I'm such a baby. But damn, you're already nauseous and they want that much blood?

I called and left a voicemail and am waiting a callback - I'll get an u/s at 11ish weeks for the sequential screening, then I have my next OBG appointment on the 26 of July. Routine exam, as usual, pee in a cup and listen to the heart beating. :D Woot! I will have my only other u/s on week 20. Major bummer but that's okay! I'm lucky enough I'll get two so I cannot complain.

Otherwise, yeah. I now feel like crap. And being at work is really not fun or easy right now. Skipping my break to catch up and make up for lost time, so eating on the fly. Not great, but it's whatever. 

So that is what they did to me, for those who wanted details. lmfao. Hopefully everyone else handles the bloods MUCH BETTER than me. ;D <3


----------



## Poppiebug

*Singers* - sorry for your loss but its good news you are ok and can start fresh.

*Swan* - wowzers! They really went to town on you!! Glad that everything is going ok and hopefully the script for morning sickness helps. Can I ask what they gave you? I wasnt aware there was meds for morning sickness.

All is going well here except I have had terrible trouble adapting to the time change. I thought I wouldnt have any trouble with the jetlag cuz I can normally sleep at any time of day but geeeeebus, I was wide awake at 4am Sunday and Monday morning, then forced myself to stay up later last night so I did sleep until 5am today. We have been fairly full on with the conference and a bit of sight seeing so we get tired early and feel like we need a nap about 5pm but just have to push on I guess. :sleep:

We went and saw the Liberty Bell yesterday, which is smaller than I expected. I am sorry that I dont know much about American history but it was lovely to see something that means a great deal to the people and the history of the nation. I am really looking forward to seeing and being part of the 4th July Celebrations next Monday too. Everyone seems really excited.

The BD continues, its loads of fun :blush: and we feel are like teenagers again! Lol!

We are off to NYC tomorrow, very exciting!!!

xoxo


----------



## wanaBmummy

sounds like a bit of a rollercoaster appointment *swan* but at least you can relax somewhat now :) 

I have never had a cycle longer than 28 days...maybe a little early but not late. I'm just assuming that its the coild thats thrown it to pot I am now on 32 days and no sign of AF so will be 33 tomorrow. I'm going to say i'm not pregnant because i've got no signs atm I'm just tired lol so :shrug: i supose if AF still hasn't come by the weekend i'll test just in case x


----------



## beccad

OMG I never knew they had to take blood when you are pregnant :cry: I'm TERRIBLE at having blood taken. It just really, really hurts me for some reason and I've passed out a few times whilst having blood taken :dohh:

Anyhow, *Swan*, glad the appointment went well - makes it seem real! I guess when they're dating they just go by a standard thing that women have 28 day cycles. It'll be corrected at the scan, though, as that's when they do the dating. Chances are it's probably only a few days out I guess.

*Poppie* glad you're having fun! Jetlag is a total b*tch isn't it. You just have to push through it unfortunately and stay up as late as you can. I read somewhere that it takes a whole day for every hour of time difference to adjust properly to the new time zone. By which time your holiday is over and you're on the flight back home again :dohh: I was in Australia this time last year and I think it took me three days to get to a point where I wanted to sleep at the right sort of times, but I still felt quite groggy during the day. After a week I felt properly normal again.

*Wana* did you have periods when you had the coil in? I guess testing at the weekend is a good time if AF still hasn't arrived.


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> *Wana* did you have periods when you had the coil in? I guess testing at the weekend is a good time if AF still hasn't arrived.

Yeah i did, they were just lighter and more like spotting but i still had them like normal. I had been kind of tracking them since April and they were 28 days where i was on for 5 days. MY last one started 27th May for 5 days which was 5 days early anyway because i wasn't due till like the 1st. I then had my coil out on the 6th June and had spotting from the 7th - 9th. So not sure tbh but like i said i don't think i'm preg but i'll test just in case on the weekend xx


----------



## singers_love

Becca I was 6 weeks, but my hcg levels were around 3 1/2 weeks, so I guess that was when everything stopped. 

Swan I hate having blood done to... when I went to A & E no one could find my veins (maybe they had gone into hiding at the thought of having blood taken :dohh:!) but I ended leaving with three purple/green/yellow bruises! One on each arm crease, and one in my left hand, they found some blood in my right hand in the end and there is only a tiny tiny pin prick! 

my OH is obsessed with the fact I should be resting, so am currently about to start watching my second film!

Taking this extra month as time to go on a diet - well at least till my next AF!

How is everyone else doing this month?


----------



## wanaBmummy

well as long as your taking everything ok *singers* and if it does start to get to you don't let it build up, talk to someone about it. Last year when we lost our baby literally just after finding out, i took it really bad tbh and couldn't work for a few days and just kind of shut off but we pulled through and its only got better from there. 

As for me like i said above i have no clue whats going on lol xx


----------



## lu-is

Thanks ladies for just being you! I love our group, you guys are just so much fun to talk to and supportive, and there to listen. :)

Becca - Thanks, that's how I feel, like it's time to just take a leap of faith and see what happens! If we get lucky and blessed with a baby I know we'll find away to take care of it. Everything will be fine. yuck.. 29 in your bedroom and not being able to open your window, that sucks!

Kimberley - Thanks! :) I'm glad there are some positives to AF showing up - soon your tooth will be all better, and you'll have a great b-day celebration. mmmm a glass of wine sounds tasty! and now you're on to the next cycle, that&#8217;s a positive. When you were in limbo you don't really know what to do, or when the next cycle might begin.

my possible signs: My nipples still hurt, so that sign hasn't changed either way; No cramping yesterday, but now I have just the tiniest bit this afternoon.. could be AF? feels different but could be her..
I don't know what breast pain feels like when one is pregnant but I've got a new sensation today, on the outside of my boobs it hurts if I push on the side of my bra, more so on the left boob - so if my arm is right against my body and pushes on it slightly I get a pain along the side of my boob and the armpit a bit. Maybe I slept funny and bruised them? lol
I was typing at work at an odd angle and realized.. hey, that hurts. (ok.. now I have to stop poking at them he he he).
I had pain on the ribcage, right along my boobs for the last couple days, but this is different it's the actual boob hurting.

Swan - First appointment, that is soo exciting! Blood tests&#8230; not so exciting. :( I don't have an issue with needles, with having surgery this year and low vit. D levels I'm a pro at blood tests and needles. lol Glad everything went so well, can't wait until you get to go for the first u/s - we'll see then if you're still measuring ahead or not. Hope you are feeling better.

Singers - I love your attitude, you are so positive. I'm glad that the appointment went so well and that the Dr. had good news for you, good luck for the next cycle then! :thumbup:
Sorry for what you went through, if there was to be problems maybe it is better that is happened earlier rather than later. :hugs: Rest up and enjoy your movie.

Poppie - So glad you're enjoying your trip! I think being in the US for the July 4th celebrations would be pretty cool! Oh yeah, long weekend this week whoowho! We've got Canada Day on July 1st. :)

WannaBmummy - I don't know much about coils, but once it's taken out would your body possible start again from cd1 after the "spotting" or bleeding that might accompany it?
Since there would an interruption/change of hormones in the middle of your cycle your body might shift to a new cycle phase. maybe?


----------



## snowflakes120

Singers - I am so sorry! Lots of hugs. But good news is that you get to start trying really soon. Enjoy your movie! What ya watch? I LOVE movies!

Swan - Sounds like the appt went as good as it could. I don't do so well with blood withdrawls either. I am small and weight just a teensy tiny bit more than 100pds so when I give blood I usually need to lay down after or I will faint - which I have done over 5 times. It is so embarrassing! But the nurses always tell me I have great veins - um ew gross!! Glad you got some answers about the U/S's. 

Poppie - Hope that you adjust to the time difference soon. Happy that you are enjoying your stay here. The 4th of July will be a great day for you! I hear ya about the teenagers thing - I said the same thing to my hubby last night!! 

Mummy - Hope AF shows up or you get that BFP soon!

Lu-is - your symptoms sound pretty promising!! 

Kim - Sorry about AF. But at least you have an answer and can start to feel better and that your CD's shortened!

Dinah - Made in Ireland sound really cute!! <3 it!

Jess - If you lurking - Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you and miss your posts! Hope you are doing well.

AFM, not much going on. Just can't wait for the weekend to get here already!! On Thursday we are going to to go out to eat and celebrate the end of my hubby's summer class and to celebrate our 1st month of trying!! Hubby is silly, I got some new sheets on Sunday and he said they are our good luck baby making sheets. Made me laugh!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: *Singers*, definitely rest up!

Thanks for the support ladies! This is one of many blood takings, though they said this'll be the most they take at any given time. I have a second appointment with my OBG on July 26, and that'll be standard. Weight, Pee in a Cup, Listen to Heartbeat. On July 28 I have my first sonogram, and they'll take blood (part of the Down Syndrome Screen). A few weeks later, I'll need more blood taken then somewhere in the 20s they do bloods for gestational diabetes? Something. So for anyone who hates it like me, BE PREPARED! They treated me like gold and didn't laugh when I bawled lol but yeah, it'll be nonsense.

*Poppie*, I'm glad you're having fun! Where will you be for the 4th - NYC right? No matter what, you'll LOVE it. There's always amazing fireworks and lots of excitement and since it's national holiday, barely anyone will be working. You'll have a fun and new experience, no doubt! Glad you're enjoying seeing Philly, too. I've never gone to see the Bell yet, but I love that historical part of the city. Beautiful!

Ahaha *Snowflakes* that's so cute! Hubby is getting excited eh? ;D Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!

*Lu-is* - it's so hard not to overanalyze symptoms, eh? It doesn't get much better, even now that I'm pregnant! I'm always like, "OMG I'm not tired today, am I okay?!" Or "What is THIS new ache? Where is that coming from?!" TTC is an adventure from beginning to end and beyond. xD 

Hope everyone's feeling well and best of luck to all those who are testing now / soon / etc! haha. And lots of baby dust to all those trying! I'm so glad you ladies have let me continue to stalk this thread. I joined a Feb birth thread and just... it was hard to feel connected to them, when I'm already so connected to you guys. That's terrible, isn't it? LOL.


----------



## swanxxsong

OH and the medication is Ondansetron ODT - but I think it's generic for whatever she actually wrote. Supposed to take one every 8 hours as needed for nausea. :) My sister was vomiting viciously during pregnancy and they put her on Unisom - the sleep aid - for it! So there are things your doctors can give you, if you're suffering. Thank goodness!


----------



## snowflakes120

Just found this and thought I would post it.


HPT accuracy DPO 
10 dpo : 35% 
11 dpo : 51% 
12 dpo : 62% 
13 dpo : 68% 
14 dpo : 74% 
15 dpo : 80% 
16 dpo : 88% 
17 dpo : 92% 
18 dpo : 99%


----------



## lu-is

Thanks Snowflakes, that chart is handy. :thumbup:

I'm sleepy, and I had a 4 hour nap tonight.. he he he..
I must stop symptom spotting. I'm going to say I was tired because I stayed up too late last night. Speaking of which, I should go to sleep now. Only 2 more work days this week.


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey just thought i would update defo not pregnant as AF showed up this morning.

Didn't think i was anyway but just wasn't sure what was going on. 

*Lu-is* it may well have started again with the new spotting after the coil came out. I hadn't really thought about that. what that would have meant my cycle was ..... 22 days. Which is shorter than usual if you look at it that way. Either way it wasn't quite right this month lol We'll see how next month goes hey xx


----------



## beccad

In the UK you usually only get anti-sickness medication if you develop hyperemresis gravidarum! My friend had days at a time where she couldn't keep anything but water down, but because she wasn't dehydrated and was still managing to go to work most of the time, she was deemed to be 'coping' and therefore didn't need medicating.

I suppose you might be able to get it on a private prescription here, but it's hard to get from NHS doctors unless you're really struggling...


----------



## swanxxsong

Wow, thanks for sharing that chart *Snowflakes*! Totally interesting!

My insurance will only let me get 10 pills a month from the pharmacy... lol. So I'm holding onto them for "absolutely need help" days. Appaerntly they're a pricy pill since they're used to help with nausea in chemo patients? IDK. I read that some girls split them in half to make them last longer, but eventually you become immune and need a full tab. So we'll see. I've only had a few really bad days where focusing was difficult, so I'm going to try not to rely on the pills since I only get so few. xD No need to become dependent on something, right?


----------



## CeeDee

Hello Everyone!! Happy Wednesday! Wow! I have a lot of catching up to do, Im about 7 pages behind. Hope everyone is doing well. Looks like there are quite a few changes to the group. Nothing new on my end. If AF doesnt show by next weekend, than I will test. Im just taking it easy. 

Oh singers, Im so sorry! It seems as though you are taking well.:hugs:

Sounds like your trip is going well, Poppie. My co-worker went to Sesame Place this weekend, also.

Sorry about your pains kimbereley, get better soon.

Lu-is my husband has also been acting weird when I talk about us having a baby or me being pregnant. Im starting to wonder if he wants to wait awhile. I plan on discussing this with him tonight. :shrug:

Swanx, Im glad to hear your appointment went well. Im not too skirmish around needles, but 5 vials would have made me flinch. Your hormonal I understand the tears.


----------



## lu-is

I think AF is on her way... I've got a really sore back and cramps this morning.
Silly :witch: But atleast if she starts soon I can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## pink23

Hi all xx
Singers sorry for your loss, sending you hugs.
Im not quite sure if im going to ov soon as I keep getting sharp twinges on the right side. I will probably do and opk tomorrow. Think we will dtd tonight just to cover ourselves. I really want a bfp, especially if I ov a day before my birthday xx


----------



## beccad

swanxxsong said:


> No need to become dependent on something, right?

No I guess if you're mostly coping then save them for the really bad days. 

*Lu-is* I hope AF stays away!


----------



## lu-is

Thanks Becca.
Unfortunately the evil evil :witch: did get me. Dang. and boy is she being mean. lol

CeeDee- Let me know how your discussion goes, I'm a little nervous to ask husband if he wants to wait longer. He'll probably be a little more relaxed since I did not get pregnant right away.


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry for your news Singers, but your attitude is really inspiring. 

Nothing doing here, lots of BD practice, think I'm proably about 7 days from OV, ticker says 5 though... will start testing for OV at the weekend. 

Only going back for 48 hours Kimberley, all we could manage to spare.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw bummer* Lu-is*! Sorry she got you this month! D: Here's a cheers to her staying away NEXT month! ;D

teehee BD practice! ;) Always SO MUCH FREAKIN FUNNNNNN! Fingers crossed for you, Dinah, that your OV comes soon!


----------



## Meadows

Just a quick question for u ladies.......

Just wondered how soon you all test after ov? I saw the percentages thing that Snowflakes posted (thanks for that Snowflakes!), but just wondered when u all tend to test? 

I'm not exactly sure as haven't been charting, but i'm CD22 today and perhaps 7DPO(as had stretchy EW mucus about 7 days ago.....sorry TMI!!) I was just going to wait to see if AF arrived at the usual time, but the more i think about it the more i want to test - i'm being impatient!! Oh i don't know, maybe i should just wait to test if AF doesn't show?! Sure she will get me tho as it's only first cycle of TTC!

What do u think? Thanks ladies


----------



## pink23

I think im going to wait to see if af turns up then test if im a day latexx


----------



## swanxxsong

My intention was to test on the day of AF, if she hadn't come by evening. 

This backfired, twice.

I had a LP of 11 days the month before, so I vowed no testing until 11 DPO (and in the evening). I ended up testing at 9 DPO because we were going out with friends and I was contemplating if I could have a drink while out or not. Since my test was -, I did, and the nurse was like, "no worries, you weren't connected yet!" So phew!

Then I tested the morning of 11 DPO because I just felt 'funny.' I felt like AF was coming and I had cramps but I just wanted to test and just... you know... DO it so I could be like, "I'm not pregnant, AF is coming." I used a blue dye and figured it was a false positive. lmfao. 4 different brands and a bunch of tests later, yeah. lol.

BUT ANYWAY it depends. Some women start at 6-8 days (or earlier for the obsessive ones) and begin testing. That just tends to, in my eyes, become stressful and expensive for them. But everyone's different. I just see lots of threads that are, "- at 8 DPO and gutted!" I know I was a little sad at 9 DPO seeing a -. So for that reason, I was aiming to wait until my period was missing, just to try and avoid the letdown of seeing lots of - tests. But waiting to test was harder than I thought, too!

So long ramble aside, totally your call. Do what makes you feel most comfortable. :)


----------



## Meadows

Thank you pink and swan!

I think i will wait til AF shows up, or not as the case may be!! I'm trying not to think about the whole situation too much, but is much easier said than done!! I just need to hang on in there a few more days.....i feel like i'm being completely too obsessed for only the first month of TTC.....just want a BFP so much!!!

Will keep you posted!!!

Hope all other ladies are ok and sending lots of baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

no problem meadows! :)

it's so hard not to be obsessed, but it's good to reign it in at least somewhat, I think. ;D it can become too stressful otherwise; I had a few friends who really just burned out within 2-3 months because of all the hoops they were trying to jump through. and it's so easy to get that way too, when you want it so badly.

hope you see your BFP soon and best wishes! :hugs: I'm so excited for all you ladies trying now, looking forward to seeing lots of announcements soon! ;D


----------



## snowflakes120

Meadows - I am unsure about the whole testing thing. I have told myself that I will not test til I have a missed AF. BUT. As of right now, AF is due 7/16 - it may change if I OV later then what I think. This is also the same day as a bachlorette party - if I see my temps staying high - I plan to test but if I notice my temp dropping then I probably won't test. In reality, I probably will just test anyways. Hope this makes sense.... Basically I am afraid that if I drink a potential bean might not stick for me - Am I nuts?

So, I should OV on Saturday (CD13). I think I am getting sick again with another cold. :( I am afraid that bc I will be sick my temps are going to go all haywire and I won't know when I really OV'd. So, I am thinking of getting the CBE digital OPK as backup. Anyone know if I am I too late to start it today at CD11?


----------



## swanxxsong

Nope, you're not nuts at all Snowflakes! Better to be safe than sorry. I'd definitely test no matter what - because even a temp drop doesn't mean you're out - could just be wonky! ;D haha. I was paranoid about drinking during the TWW, even though I know plenty of doctors say you don't have to be. I'm just a natural worrier like that. ;D


----------



## swanxxsong

OH and I used digital OPKs - the smilie ones - during both cycles off the pill and I started them... usually around CD12 or so because I was due to ovulate around the 15th. :) so you should be fine!

sorry to hear you're thinking you're getting sick again, that's no fun! :(


----------



## pink23

snowflakes my af is due a day before you how exciting lets hope we get those bfps.

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

So, I just got back from lunch. Went to the grocery store and in with the reduced items was a box of 7 CBE digital OPK's + 1 free pregnancy test for like $9 - I see them at stores for over $25. I felt it was a sign so I bought them - beat up box and all.

Now to try and hold my pee for 4 hours will be the hard part.

Pink - that would be so awesome if we both got it! FX & baby dust for us!!


----------



## swanxxsong

woohoo, great deal on the OPKs, that's awesome!

best wishes to both of you! :D :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

Yay good luck Snowflake and Becca! I'm glad we'll have more testing within the next couple weeks. It'll keep me entertained until we can try again. (Boy is TTC ever full of waiting).
I think I'll be ovulating around the time your periods are expected.

I think this next month will be a lot easier to not symptom spot, we're going out of town shortly after I OV for about 10 days, so I will definetly be distracted and likely won't have much internet access. (means I'll miss you ladies, but I won't be obsessing over signs. :) ).


----------



## beccad

Well I am waiting until AF is missing this cycle before testing (assuming it even cones to that) so that'll be next Thursday. I'm going to make myself wait as seeing the negative test last cycle was surprisingly upsetting. Getting AF wasn't nearly so bad. Just kind oh there it is.


----------



## Jess137

Hi, just popping in. I didn't read everything, I just skimmed through.

Singers, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that there were no complications for you though. Would you like me to just change the thread title back to 2 bfps, or do you want me to add that there is an angel... how would you like me to do it? I don't want to upset you.

Swan, the brand name is Zofran, it is very expensive. I have to get authorizations from almost every insurance company before they will pay for it for our patients. I hate insurance companies!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hey Jess, hope you're doing ok. Nice to hear from you :)

Sorry about AF Lu-is, fingers crossed for next time.

Good luck to the testing ladies! I am about 8PDO, so will be testing next week. Being my first cycle off the pill, I have no idea when to expect my period, but I would imagine the middle of next week. I will test around then.
I must admit, I'm not feeling pregnant, I know a lot of ladies have a sense, or intuition, I don't have that at all really.
Only slight symptom is my breasts are a bit fuller and I have had a few cramps, but both of these could easily just be early signals of AF! I will wait until next week and stop speculating!

Good luck to the ladies in the other two week wait too, I find waiting to OV just as bad as waiting to test after OV!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hello ladies, just a quick pop in from me. 

We're in New York City!! We've been having a great time so far, been to Times Square, FAO Schwarz Toy Store, Empire State Building and Top of the Rock. We also did a Circle Line Cruise yesterday around Manhattan Island. It was awesome except we both got terribly sunburnt! Oh well at least we'll go home with a tan.

We're off to 5th Ave for shopping this morning and we'll probably head down to Ground Zero to have a look this afternoon. Still lots more to do!

Talk soon
xo


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh, envious *Poppie*! I loooooove NYC. So glad you're having fun! :D Excited for this weekend's fireworks?!

Thanks *Jess *- good to know! I was figuring it had to be a fortune or something, since my insurance limits me so much on what I can take. Bugger! lol. It's a miracle drug though, works wonders. I've only needed to take one (half pill) thus far, because I tend to feel better toward the end of every week. Thank goodness. But I'm holding on tightly to it, for the cases when I do need it. 

Shame it's so tough for you to get it for your patients though; especially with it being so beneficial. /:

How have you been? I've missed you! :hugs: Hope all is well! xox

One day left then it's the WEEKEND - woohoo! Hope all you lovely ladies have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Happy Friday! Im so excited about my 3 day weekend. Ive been so busy this past week. Hubby and I put our house on the market, so pray for a quick sell. We talked about having a baby and he doesnt want me to go crazy with it with the OPKs and such, but hed be happy with a baby anytime.

Sorry about AF, lu-is! If I remember correctly this is your first real one after BCP. Im waiting for mine also. 

Meadows, For me AF is possible due tomorrow, but I dont know because its my first month off of BCP. I plan on testing next Saturday if AF doesnt get me.

Snowflakes, what a bargain!!! Beat up box and all! LOL:happydance:

Hi Jess! :wave:

Hello Poppie! :wave:


----------



## swanxxsong

Best wishes on selling the house, CeeDee! You'll be in my thoughts & prayers, hoping that it goes quickly and smoothly for you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies. Happy Friday! So excited for the 3 day weekend! Got some things planned with friends!! :)

My OPK ended up being a - and my sniffly nose didn't turn into anything at all. :haha: My temp went down again today so I still really think that I am going to OV soon anyways. I can't decide whether to do an another OPK tonight or not. I def enjoy temping more than doing that OPK. I get excited to put in a new temp in my chart and see what forms but with that - OPK... I just got a crappy feeling. We're gonna BD tonight anyways sooo... :blush:

Ceedee - good luck on the house!

Poppie - Glad you are having fun! Fireworks soon!

Mrs Mel - FX.

lu-is - sorry about AF.


----------



## Meadows

Thanks to all for filling me in with ur testing plans!! Think i will def try and hold my horses, at least til CD28 - then i might give in and test!!! I'm CD23 today, so not long, maybe next wed/thurs, same as u becca!

I hope u all have a lovely weekend


----------



## lu-is

you're right Ceedee this is my first real AF after BCP - so I'm not really sad, just eager to get on to the next cycle. (I also forgot how painful my periods are when I'm not on BC.. grrr lol oh well, it's worth it ;) )

I just ordered some preseed, hopefully that will be helpful this next cycle. Anyone here use it?

Ceedee - good luck with the house sale! Fx'd for a BFP or at least for AF to show up on time and not make you go crazy.

Snowflake - good luck, hope you do ovulate soon. yay! Good find with the OPK's.

Hi Everybody else!!! Happy Canada (though I think I'm the only canadian in this group lol) Prince William and Princess Kate are here visiting, I'm watching the celebration on the television, so that is pretty neat. Even better, no work today so it is already the weekend. Hooray!


----------



## lu-is

Meadows said:


> Thanks to all for filling me in with ur testing plans!! Think i will def try and hold my horses, at least til CD28 - then i might give in and test!!! I'm CD23 today, so not long, maybe next wed/thurs, same as u becca!
> 
> I hope u all have a lovely weekend

oooh good luck! I'll be mentally counting down the days until someone on here gets to test. :) Go :bfp: !

I wish I had waited one day longer, because the morning after I tested I had definite AF signs. oh well, I've got extra tests.


----------



## Meadows

I know lu-is, i bet that's what will happen to me.....as soon as i test and get a BFN and so relax a bit and stop thinking about it she'll turn up!!! Sods law!! Anyway fingers crossed for us all!!!

Enjoy watching Kate and William, and i hope the witch isn't being too mean to you!!


----------



## pink23

I havent done any opks today but im going to leave it for today I think. NO real pains so maybe i havent ov'd yet. We are still going to dtd later to cover bases lol xx


----------



## beccad

Meadows said:


> Thanks to all for filling me in with ur testing plans!! Think i will def try and hold my horses, at least til CD28 - then i might give in and test!!! I'm CD23 today, so not long, maybe next wed/thurs, same as u becca!
> 
> I hope u all have a lovely weekend

Oh yay I'm CD23 too today :happydance: although i'm a few time zones ahead :haha:

I think i'll get some preseed next cycle if nothing comes of this one. Apparently the pre-filled applicators dispense far too much of the stuff, so you have to be a bit careful. I don't know if they sell it in a different format.

Have a good weekend girls - presume you get 4th July off then?


----------



## swanxxsong

We do get off for Monday, woohoo!

And I have (actually an unopened bottle of) PreSeed at home. It's basically a tube, and they have the inserters so you can put a large amount up in there to prepare for when he finishes. Or, you can use it more as a lubricant and physically apply it to him. You can't re-use the applicators. I wasn't planning on using applicators to put it in, but I forgot to open it and now? It's still next to the bed. :haha: They tell you a few ways - on the instructions - of how people prefer to use it, if I remember. Supposed to work like a charm!


----------



## Nanner

It seems like there are several of us that have a cold. I ended up with one a couple days ago and it's still going strong! blah..

So I've been working like a madman to redecorate my master bedroom and bath. It's been quite the job! I've been so determined to get it done soon because I'm sure that once we have a LO I'll be more interested in making his/ her space pretty! I'm hoping to have it completely done tomorrow! 

Everyone seems to have their own philosophy on testing. My plan is to not test until I notice symptoms. I've only been off BC for a month so we'll see how long my philosophy lasts until I find myself too eager to wait!

Happy 4th of July to the American June Bugs! :wohoo:


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, I was thinking about using preseed or conceive plus for the next cycle. I don&#8217;t want to order anything until AF shows up. I don&#8217;t plan on testing until next weekend.

Nanner, good luck with your bedroom decorating. Sounds like fun.

Happy 4th or Happy weekend!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey everyone. Still having a great time here. Everyone is very excited for Monday!! :D

We had to buy another bag so we can get our shopping home! We knew we'd probably have to do that even though we packed light on the way over. Luckily the airline lets us have 2 bags!




swanxxsong said:


> We do get off for Monday, woohoo!
> 
> And I have (actually an unopened bottle of) PreSeed at home. It's basically a tube, and they have the inserters so you can put a large amount up in there to prepare for when he finishes. Or, you can use it more as a lubricant and physically apply it to him. You can't re-use the applicators. I wasn't planning on using applicators to put it in, but I forgot to open it and now? It's still next to the bed. :haha: They tell you a few ways - on the instructions - of how people prefer to use it, if I remember. Supposed to work like a charm!

I got us some PreSeed once we got over here (unsure if you can actually buy it in Australia). TMI Alert - We have been using it just to make things "easier" as we were so used to to using pre-lubed condoms. It's been great! I haven't used the applicators and we don't need much. It's good to know it's helpful for TTC. 

I've been having some little twinge pains but I guess it's probably all in my mind hoping that implantation would be happening. Not going to test until we get home later in the week. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.

xo


----------



## beccad

Poppie, I think it's very difficult not to analyse every little twinge! I sometimes think it would be much easier if I didn't know so much about it all. Ignorance is sometimes bliss.


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, Glad you are having a great time! I know you are excited about the fireworks tomorrow. I&#8217;m sure they will be gorgeous in NY.

AFM, still no AF, but no PG symptoms either. I&#8217;m just waiting to test next weekend if AF doesn&#8217;t show. We shall see I&#8217;m trying to be nonchalant about the whole thing. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## beccad

So AF has arrived with a bang this morning, and some nasty cramps to go with it. I've been up since 5.30am curled up in pain, and finally gave in at half six and got up to take some paracetamol. So I'm onto cycle three. I've ordered some maca root, as a load of ladies on another forum I use say it has done wonders for their sex drive :haha: I think I might also get some preseed as I seem to be a bit lacking in the crucial eggy white stuff!

I'm quite grateful that I have fairly short cycles. Not so much time to wait I guess!


----------



## beccad

Oh and in honour of our U.S.A ladies, Happy 4th July :happydance:


----------



## pink23

sorry af turned up becca xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy 4th of July my fellow Americans!!

Becca - Sorry for AF. Hope your pain goes away and you feel better soon!

Ceedee - Crossing all crossables for you!

Poppie - 2 bags! Sounds like you are having lots of fun shopping and enjoying yourself!

Nanner - I love redecorating. I really want to do a few rooms in our house as well before the LO comes but know that we are both too busy right now to start a project! 

As for the preseed - I would like to purchase some for next cycle if I get a BFN. I have seen it at our local CVS and Walgreens. Waiting for CVS to put out a 30% off coupon as it is like $20 at the store.

AFM, I am fairly certain that I will OV today. A few days later than I expected but am happy that we have the day off!! I continued to do those OPK's as I am the type of person that has to finish something I started - I got a + this AM but missed a chance to do one yesterday because we were with friends all afternoon and evening. Oh well. 

I think we are going to go the National Whitewater Center and see some music and watch the fireworks tonight. Other than that we are just going to have a nice relaxing day off together. :)


----------



## beccad

:cry: My kitty was run over this morning and very sadly she passed away shortly after :cry: :cry: :cry: Thankfully we were able to be there with her when she died, but I'm just devastated :cry: We've buried her in the back garden and at some point I'll get a plant or a bush to put on top of her, something that flowers around this time every year...

2011 is a really crappy year for me so far :cry:


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs becca xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Becca, pets are so special and I can't start to begin how you're feeling. Sending virtual hugs your way x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well, I'm fairly certain AF's on her way. Been on the verge of tears all afternoon and have the cramps.
I'm not surprised, but I am feeling a bit deflated, I can imagine this is going to be a journey with a rollercoaster of emotions :(


----------



## Meadows

Oh no.....really sorry to hear that becca....not nice at all. I have a cat too and so completely know how you'll be feeling :-( Also sorry for AF.....not a good day for you at all :-(

Well, yesterday i caved in and tested - not due til Wed/Thurs ~ (that's if i have a 28day cyce, did have an unusually long one last month of 35 days) Anyway it was BFN.....was gutted, but didn't think it would be a BFP as hadn't had any signs and it was only our first month of TTC......so guess i'll just wait for AF to arrive now and hopefully she does soon so that i can get on with the next cycle!!! 

Happy 4th July to all from the states!


----------



## beccad

Well some better news is that DH is allowed to start walking again, although it's going to be quite a slow process. When he sees the consultant again in four weeks they want him to be out if his Beckham boot and not be using his crutches. So something positive at last!

Mrs Mel, I'll join you with the tears. PMT is a killer I was like that all yesterday. 

Meadows sorry about the BFN. I guess there's every chance it could just be too early, but I'll stay hopeful for you.


----------



## lu-is

Becca - sorry about your cat. :( :hugs: and about AF. Glad to hear your husband can start walking.

Happy 4th of July to all the Americans. and happy Monday everyone! :)

I took the day off to visit my parents. We drove here for a football game yesterday (american football) and decided to stay the night before driving back. It's been fun and relaxing.


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy 4th July!! So far we have had a great day here in NYC, just back at the hotel having a rest before heading down to the Hudson to see the fireworks tonight.

Sorry to hear about your cat Becca. xo

Nothing else to report from here, still having the twinges etc, fingers crossed its all really happening.

Talk soon.


----------



## Jess137

Becca I'm so sorry about your kitty! I can't imagine losing mine, I hope she didn't suffer much. :( 

Um girlies I just wanted to mention that AF is at least 3 days late. BFN 2 days ago but it wasn't with FMU. No symptoms either. Puzzling.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Meadows, BFN's are horrid to see, hopefully July will be our month!

Great news about hubby Becca! Some really good and positive to focus on :)

Hope you're having an amazing time Poppie!

Keep us posted Jess! I had no idea how complicated our bodies were until now!

Hope all the American ladies had a great July 4th :)


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

I had a fantastic weekend. I spent a lot of time with family (lots of babies). AF showed up yesterday for me. I was pretty sure it would because I did a horrible job last month of keeping track of my cycles, BDing and OPKs. I will be placing an order for conceive+ and more OPKs. 

I found out the other day that one of my co-workers grandsons passed away from SIDS at only 3 months old. The news really broke my heart. One of my co-workers can be so insensitive and was walking around telling everyone I bet shell be pregnant again in a few months and than she came to me and said I just want you to know that youll probably miscarry your first baby because most people do. I mean really?! Did that really have to be said! Shes almost 70, so I just said ok and went back to working.

Beccad, sorry about your cramps. The only AF symptoms I have is a lot of bloating and I become very emotional. I am so sorry about your kitty. So sad. :hugs:

Snowflakes, Hopefully this will be your month.

Meadows, It looks like a bunch of us are working on our 2nd cycle. FXd.

Jess137, Test again. Keep us posted.


----------



## lu-is

CeeDee - Some people just don't have filters. grrrr... They don't know what they should and shouldn't say to others - sorry about your coworker. Let's hope July will be our lucky month.

Jess137 - I'll keep my fingers crossed for BFP. :) and no AF.

I just realized I'm on CD7... wow this cycle is going by fast! ( I hope my preseed arrives soon).

Mrs. Mel, Meadow, and all the rest of us onto the next cycle, good luck for July!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all 

I am up to date with you all, i read a bit every night, but i never seem to really post lol

Anyways a kind of TMI post but oh well lol we're all used to those by now :haha: me and the OH were :sex: earlier :blush: and well you know were not TTC until August...well OH was getting close and said 'i want to come in you, do you want me to' so i just said well its up to you and well....he did :blush: lol 

Obviously i know we are more than likely not going to get pregnant from this BUT there is now a possibility.

So i don't know what this means for the rest of the month but :thumbup: at least we know OH is defo on board :D xxx


----------



## pink23

:happydance::happydance::happydance:thats really good wanabmummy xx


----------



## Nanner

Becca- So sorry about your kitty! I have two dogs and would be devastated if anything happened to them. It's very sad.

I've skimmed the latest posts (it's so tough to stay caught up!). Everyone seems to have their own routine on predicting ovulation; even if that routin is having no routin. I haven't yet got a good system of my own to predicting ovulation, so I try to steal from everyone. Some things I like, some I don't. So far I'm focusing on temping everyday and having the OH check the cervical position around the time I'm suppose to ovulate. In another month or two, I'll probably start using the OPKs.

BTW, my newly decorated bedroom looks great!


----------



## Jess137

That's great Wanab! How exciting!

Ceedee, some people just have to be ignored. I'm sorry to hear about the baby that they lost.

False alarm girls. I don't know what my body is doing! I had a BFN this morning then AF got me at work. Yuck! I think I'm going to start temping again tomorrow though so I have an idea of what is going on. Still no EWCM but I do still have an unopened PreSeed tube. Have to talk with hubby again and see what he thinks about maybe starting to try. The money situation is looking better now.

I'll try to get more involved on here, I know I've missed a lot.


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies, how are we all doing? Sorry I've been awol, Ireland really took it out of me, been living on red bull and diet coke ever since as I'm completely and utterly shattered. DH tried to get me to stay home today as I was so tired when I woke up I was making no sense and even managed to put a jar of jam in the dishwasher and a dirty chopping board into the fridge. He was worried about me driving, but I made it and the E numbers, taurine and caffine have kicked in enough I haven't fallen asleep at my desk. 

Really, really sorry about your kitty Becca. I'd be completely devastated if that happened to mine so sending huge hugs your way. 

Dear God CeeDee. Your colleague needs to think before she opens her mouth, that's awful what happened to the baby. I know early miscarriage is a lot more common than most people know, but how does it help anyone by saying something like that? 

Thats good about your OH WannaB - does he know where you are in your cycle and felt 'safe' or is he oblivious to those kind of things? Really hoping he was oblivious and you've got no reason to worry anymore. 

Had a great time while away seeing his family. According to my charts I was due to OV on Sunday, I had some VERY faint lines on opks but these had gone by yesterday, had no ewcm, and I haven't had a temp rise. So either still waiting (last time I OVd was CD15 which is today) or the staggering ammount of Irish booze, near complete lack of food and pure exhaustion has caused my body to hibernate this month. Going to keep temping and testing for a few more days, hope OV is just late. 

Decided to change attitude and instead of being as obsessive about things I'm trying to just live my life, this could take us a while and I'm not good in situations I can't control, and only really look at altering how I live if I get a +ve or we've been trying 6-12 months and nothing is happening. This early on there is no rush and the stress isn't worth it for me as I'll end up in baby burnout.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know what you mean about being tired Dinah for some reason i just haven't been sleeping properly this past week and i am hanging now. Doesn't help that i've got a 7:00am start tomorrow either.

As for OH he has no idea with all that lol The only thing he knows is when AF has arrived beucase sex is out of the question lol He knows nothing about being more fertile at a certain time an dovulating and all that xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies -

Becca - Sorry for the loss of your kitty. Demi, my dog, is my baby so I understand how upset you are.

CeeDee- How rude! Coworkers drive me crazy sometimes - I just wonder how did they even get employed!

Jess - Sorry about AF! Onto the next! That is great about your finances. I am getting excited about paying off a bunch of bills next month!

AFM, FF confirmed my OV on July 4th!! ;) Don't feel any different. Just a bit tired but I am always tired bc I work too much! Gonna test on 7/16 - I will be 12 DPO - hope it will show - plan to use a FRER. We are crossing all crossables!!

Tonight we are going to see an advanced screening of the movie - Friends with Benefits. Hope it is good!


----------



## beccad

I'm having a really, really bad week girls. I took the week off work as I was exhausted after everything with DH, and it's just been very, very crap. I'm still heartbroken about the cat, and I keep wondering whether I should be feeling better by now as I'm still crying at the drop of a hat. Little things set me off all the time - our stairs really need to be vacuumed, but I can't bear to do it because there's cat fur on them and I don't want to get rid of it :blush: but it needs to be done and I think if I leave it there I'll just keep dwelling on it. When I've lost pets before it's just been one from a group of pets, whereas we only had Amber this time, so I think I notice her missing a lot more than if I had another couple of cats to still look after.

Mum is taking me to a spa for the day tomorrow, so that'll be nice at least. Then we've got loads of friends coming for the weekend as it's DH's birthday. I'm SO not up for it, but I'm going to try and be happy and lively, because I have to really. I've got to pick myself up as I'm back to work next week. I don't feel at all rested as I was hoping, unfortunately :cry:


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs becca, i hope you feel better soon and the spa perks you up a little x
Im due for af next friday , im feeling like it hasnt happened this month trying not to symptom spot.
I hope it doesnt take too long to get bfp because we are planning to get married next october so want to look a little slim if i have had baby but then again I could look blooming with a big bump xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Hey ladies! I've been awol, but I've been trying to keep up with everything. I apologize as I'm sure I'll miss something. Work's been hellish and my brain's just dead.

Sad to hear about the baby, *Cee-Dee*. /: I just cannot believe the nerve of some people, though! No filter, whatsoever. Drives me nuts, really, how everyone and their mother feels compelled to open their mouths and give useless 'advice' and 'words of wisdom.' Personally, she can keep her gems to myself, you'll be fine. ;D

Sorry to hear about kitty and the rough week, *Becca*. <3 Hope you have a nice spa day and a good weekend!

YAY *Wanab*! So pumped for you!

Lots of ladies testing soon - such excitement!

I know I'm missing loads, but Jess I'm glad to see you back and best wishes this coming cycle! And baby dust to all!

I'm... same old, same old. Sick, whiny, and work's been taking its toll on me. I'm very ready for the weekend. Sigh. I'd also very much so like for it to be August. But one must take things a day at a time, I suppose. ;D

<3!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Really sorry Becca that your having a crap week. Try and enjoy your spa day and relax :)

I've got tomorrow and Monday off now :D thank god as i haven't been sleeping properly and am verrrry tired now! Also its MY hen weekend this weekend!! We are off to Newquay and are surfing in the day and then going Greek for the evening with toga's :D and will hopefully have a fab night out! :D 

Although i did have a dream last night that we were in Newquay and someone stole my money, i turned up late for surfing as my friends had gone on without me and then my one friend died whilst surfing :wacko: so overal not the best dream tbh and not a sequence of events that will be happening this weekend either xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Have fun at your hen weekend! I wanna see pics and STAY SAFE!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## wanaBmummy

There will deffinatly be pictures and don't worry i will. My mum's coming so there's no way she let me get into anything stupid lol xx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, Im sorry I have bee away for what seems like forever! I have manage to read all the posts, 
I dont think I have missed any BFP's at least. Well ladies, I have been feeling a little restless to start TTC again, but Im waiting for an AF like the doctor suggested, but I hate waiting!!! Now Im just hoping we conceive again straight away so we can carry on normal just a little later. The Flat purchase is going very very slowly because the sellers solicitors are very slow, but buying furniture has been really exciting, using EBay and looking at antiques shops, so that has kept me busy.
jess BFP you might as well just say 2 - thank you for asking me its very kind of you. , 
Beccad - losing any pet is horrible, it takes time to grieve, they take up such a large part of our lives, so just take as much time as you need, have a lovely spa day, maybe ask your OH to hoover while your out!
Wanna - Love the TMI post it made me chuckle are you getting excited about the wedding yet??
Swansong - How is it going? Have you had a scan yet?

Sorry everyone else, I now cant remember what else I was going to say.

Thank you very much for all your kind words!

Hope everyone has a good Friday an weekend


----------



## wanaBmummy

Lol well there has to be TMI at some point :D 

Sorry to hear your still waiting. Shouldn't be too long now though. 

Yeah i am i can't believe how fast the time is flying. Work is making it more real tbh lol because my friend is getting married on the 23rd of this month and as soon as she's back me and OH go to Greece....well her last day is next friday!! Then she's off for 4 weeks and then its our turn!!! Plus the hen weekend is making it more real xxx


----------



## pink23

have a fab time wanabmummy xx
Glad to see you singers xx


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Jess137, sorry about AF. Looks like most of us are going to be July bugs!

Snowflakes, Welcome to 2WW!

Beccad, You lost your kitty so unexpectedly, so I can understand not being completely over it. Many :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.

Singers, That waiting game is a killer. Im waiting for AF to get out of here so that we can get started also.


----------



## Jess137

Becca, sending:hugs:! It's like losing a family member. When I've had pets pass away in the past I've been a mess for a week! You have to have some time to grieve. I hope the spa helps take your mind off of it.

Wanab, it's getting so close! Be careful this weekend and I hope you have so much fun! :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Junebugs!
Just a quick post to say we're home and we had an awesome time. I will come back later on and catch up on everything and tell you more about our trip.

I hope everyone is well. I got a stupid cold so luckily I have today and the weekend to get better before having to go back to work Monday.

Talk soon
Xo


----------



## pink23

glad you had a good time poppie. fx'd af stays away xx Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i think the hubby to be is easing him self into TTC because we've DTD 3 ngihts running now and twice he ...you know lol so i think i'm still technically NTNP but it looks like were not far off :D xx


----------



## pink23

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *singers*, bless your heart. <3 I hope and pray your body regulates quickly so you can begin again. xoxo Do you have to go back for regular bloods to see how things are going? Hopefully it comes for you asap!

Glad you had fun *poppie *and welcome back home! ;D 

Eee, *wanab*! Exciting news!

Anyone testing this weekend?

I&#8217;ll condense immensely, so long story short &#8211; spent the night at the ER and got home at 2am. I&#8217;m a walking zombie at work today. Was suffering from (what was for me) abnormally intense cramping, called the triage nurse to ask if there was anything I could do and she said since it was on-going all day, if it stayed by evening I should go to the ER, or if I had a fever, rush immediately. Chris took me late in the evening because I was doubled-over and everyone was concerned it&#8217;d be my appendix.

Emotional night, but end result was an emergency ultrasound that showed us a 2.35 cm long baby with a heart rate of 171. IMMENSE RELIEF. They said it&#8217;s apparently just the &#8216;typical&#8217; cramping, everything looks great inside, but they were super great to me the whole night and reassured me that I did the right thing, especially as a first-timer. We left there feeling elated and relieved, because I don&#8217;t mind enduring intense cramps for the baby, just as long as they&#8217;re not causing the baby harm. 

So it was crazy and scary as all get-out, but I&#8217;m just glad for answers. Even if it means I&#8217;m feeling pretty zonked currently. xD Sadly, no photos because their printer was broken and the day-techs were, of course, not there, but I didn&#8217;t mind. They were kind and gave me the reassurances, so now I just need to take it slow today at work, rest up this weekend and take it a day at a time.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! xo


----------



## Nanner

Great news Wannabe! :happydance:

That's relieving Swan. Hopefully you won't have to go through that again. You must've been so concerned!

I'm expecting AF sometime around the end of next week. Though I'm a little confused because I had some severe cramps yesterday for a couple of hours. This usually happens the day before AF so I thought maybe :witch: was coming earlier (not abnormal since I'm still adjusting to coming off BC less than a month ago). Though, the cramps went away and there are no other signs of AF. Weird. :confused:

I went and bought my first set of OPKs the other day. Hopefully they'll do the trick!

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## snowflakes120

What a scare Swan! So happy that everything turned out ok! As an added bonus you got that sonogram!! 

That is awesome Wanabe!!

Nanner - I think the cramps are a good sign. I am supposed to get AF next weekend too! I am testing next Saturday.

Poppie - Happy to hear you made it home safe! I bet your house made some great progress while you were away. I see you are gettting close. When do you plan on testing?

Becca - Lots more cyber hugs are being sent your way!

Singers - Happy to see you back! I am so not all that patient either. 

CeeDee - Hope that the witch has gotten on her broom and flown away for ya!!

Not much with me, just in 2ww. I went into that forum and those girls at the same DPO as me have way more symptoms than I - like things I didn't even know a person could have so early. Oh well. I am not looking all that much into it because I'm just not that type of person. P.S. my BBT chart looks like a lightening bolt. It made me giggle this AM when I put today's temp in. Hehe.

That movie - Friends With Benefits advanced screening we saw yesterday was super cute and funny. Man, Justin Timberlake is mega hot!


----------



## pink23

I wont be testing til next week. Af due next friday if cycles are still 28day. 
Snowflake- i think we are in the same thread for symptom spotting. IM tring not to tbh.
Swan -so glad baby is doing fine and the hospital was reasuring.
nanner-fx'd af stays away xx


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome home, Poppiebug!!! I&#8217;m glad you had a great time in NY! Get better soon.

Swanxx, It&#8217;s good to hear that everything is alright. When you started your story I held my breath and was fearful something bad had happened.

Snowflakes, I&#8217;m a fan of Justin Timberlake also. Yum!

AFM, AF is almost out the door.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the support ladies. Terrifying, but a good end result.

AHHH I want to see that movie! I love JT! Mmm! I saw the previews and was hoping it would be good, now I MUST see it. Thanks for the review! ;D

And no worries *snowflakes*, some people... read a lot further into things than others. xD not necessarily a bad thing, though it tends to burn people out a lot. I just waited for things that were obviously 'off' - like a week's worth of heartburn from ANYTHING I ate. It's so difficult when the 'symptoms' can mimic those of pregnancy, post-ovulation, sickness, etc. It's difficult not to symptom spot but I think some go above and beyond. ;)


----------



## Meadows

Happy Friday everyone!!!

Swan - Pleased to hear all is ok with ur little one! Must have been a bit terrifying though - phew!

Poppie - welcome back! Hope u have enjoyed TTC!!! 

Singers - fingers crossed all gets back to normal for you quickly.

Wannabe - Woo hoo - very exciting!!!

Pink,Nanner and snowflakes - hopefully the witch stays away for you all!! fingers crossed!

As for me.......here goes.......

Got my :bfp: today!!!!!! Am sooooo happy, although can't quite believe it as took a test last saturday and it was negative, so had resigned myself to trying next month, but tested today cos fancied some wine tonight as it's a friday and all, and saw a faint line!!!! Needless to say there will be no wine drinking tonight now!! I really still can't believe it and am keeping my fingers crossed that it sticks. I've attached a pic for you :happydance:

Hope u all have a good weekend and sending baby dust to you all:dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0274[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## snowflakes120

Big Congrats to you Meadows!! Hooray!! Now go and celebrate with some Sparkling Grape Juice instead of wine!! Another Preggo June Bug!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow congrats!!!! really happy for you :D xx


----------



## Meadows

Thanks ladies......yeah it's squash all the way tonight!!!


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Meadows! H&H 9 months! I'm changing it to 3 BFP's right now in the title!

Swan, that must have been terrifying, but it's great that you got to see your lil peanut already! I'm glad you and baby are ok.


----------



## Poppiebug

Massive congrats Meadows!! That is wonderful news!! :happydance:

Still getting unpacked here, lots to do. Feeling better today, slept for ages yesterday so hopefully the cold will go away soon.

I tested this morning :bfn: still got a couple more days to go before AF arrives so am holding out hope but I am thinking that this month probably wasn't to be. I was probably all mixed up with traveling and things too. Oh well.

Glad to hear you are ok Swan. That would have been scary. My friend who is PG also had an episode like that, must be one of those things that happens. I guess when you don't know what's happening it's best to get it checked out.

Best get back to unpacking and tidying, we're having people over tonight. They were looking after our budgie and bringing him back to us and staying for dinner.

xo


----------



## kimberley3

congrats meadows :D 
im catching all that baby dust! as i would like april baby :) and just a baby heheh. 
swan glad everything is okay and bet it was so nice to see our little one. 
wannabe hope everything goes well for your hen do 
Im sorry to hear about your cat :( so sad. 
anybody heard anything from dodge?
im trying to catch up but i have now forgot who said what in all their posts!
when i have a little more time i will check out and sort it out sorry for being lame!
me had a great birthday was a very lucky lady. Caleb brought me a promise ring which is beautiful and the promise was so sweet it was about us and our little one when it happens :) and he also brought me a camera so we have a good one for when we are expecting as he knew i wanted to take pics of the stages of bump then obv little one. and a few other litlle bits was reall swee made me cry!! esp his card saying its my last birthday just the two of us :) .

hope you pink had a good birthday.
and at im on cycle day 12 and a nearly postive opk so its getting there hopefully. 

hope your all well xxx


----------



## kimberley3

ooh and wlcome back poppie. x


----------



## beccad

Meadows thats fantastic news! Really pleased for you xx

Swan, glad everything is ok - must have been very scary for you :hugs:

Sorry am on my phone so can't remember who has posted what, but hope you're all doing ok. Things are a bit better for me now - feeling much less sad than I was. Had a lovely day at a spa yesterday with my mum, and this weekend it's DH's birthday so we've hot loads of friends over and have had a BBQ and wine this afternoon.


----------



## pink23

glad your feeling better becca.
One more day at work yey. This time next week im hoping for a bfp xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Meadows! Brilliant news!

Welcome home Poppie!

Swan, so pleased all is ok.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Meadow!!! Another BFP that's exciting!

(now lets see if I can remember what I read this morning).
Swan - Glad that everything was okay, and that the baby is doing awesome.

Becca - Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Snowflake & Pink123 - good luck with the TWW. It's hard not to symptom spot; I also find that a lot of the people in the TWW section are feeling a lot of symptoms really really early. After last month, I think most of what I had was just post-ovulation symptoms. I'm going to try harder not to spot this month.

Ceedee- Hope AF hurries away. Best of luck! :)

Poppie - Glad all your traveling went well and that you arrived home safely. 

Wannab - Woot woot! Way to go! ;)

Fingers crossed for a lucky July. 

As for me, I just got back from filming a scene for a movie. :) A friend of mine is making a movie in town this summer. Today I was just being an extra in the background but tomorrow I've got some actual lines. I'm pumped.

In regards to TTC - Haven't done much BD'ing lately; but I think OV is a couple days away yet so as long as we do it every second day from this point on I think we'll have a good chance.


----------



## lu-is

Kimberley - happy belated birthday! The promise ring sounds soooo sweet! :)


----------



## Jess137

Hi guys! I was nosing around in the teen pregnancy section. Someone posted a website where you can make a birth plan. It's birthplan.com. Something to think about, and probably helpful for our already preggers Junebugs!


----------



## Jess137

You guys have to do this, it's hysterical! It "predicts" your birth experience. https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php Here's mine...

"The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 18 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 13 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light green eyes and barely there red hair."

So apparently DH's best friend is going to be the father of my baby. His BF is around 300 pounds with light red hair and green eyes! DH thought it was hysterical, so did I!


----------



## swanxxsong

Firstly, CONGRATS MEADOWS! That is so awesome, so happy for you love! :D H&H 9 months to you!!! xoxoxo

Secondly, thanks for your incredible support ladies. <3 Things have been better lately, thankfully, so hoping they'll continue to remain calm. My MIL told me she had a similar episode too, so I feel better knowing that I'm not alone by any stretch of the imagination. lol. 

Thanks for sharing the birth plan, Jess, I bookmarked that for tonight. ;D

So this is my prediction:

The day you deliver, outside will be hot. Your baby will arrive in the evening. After a labor lasting approximately 25 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 15 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium violet eyes and a lot of blonde hair.

Hot in February? I'll be interested to see that one. Am I giving birth in Florida? ;D LOL That is hilarious though! Definitely a fun giggle.


----------



## Jess137

If you lived in St. Louis like me, Swan, it could be hot in February. The big joke is, if you don't like the weather in St. Louis, wait 5 minutes and it'll change!


----------



## snowflakes120

I asked hubby the questions and this is what I got:

Madame Zaritska, using her mystical powers, has the following prediction:
The day you deliver, outside will be fair. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 8 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 15 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 16-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium gray eyes and a little patch of red hair.

Kill me now - if that chick thinks I am going to pump out a 15 pd baby as I barely even weight 100 pds!!

ETA: Jess my sister just got a job and moved to St. Louis last month- she lives in Richmond Heights, I think.


----------



## Jess137

And why are your 6 pound baby and my 14 pound baby the same length?? That doesn't seem right. Unless you and your DH are tall...


----------



## snowflakes120

Ha! Well, get this! My 15 pd baby is shorter than both of y'alls!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning Ladies. 
I'm still getting over my cold, sleeping heaps. So do not want to go back to work tomorrow. 

I've decided I won't test again until AF is due. I am still hopefully but really dont have many symptoms other than the cold (lol) and still those little zings in my abdomen, but that could be anything. 

I did the prediction thing, which for me, could actually be a possibility! Lol!! - 
_The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 40 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 8 ounces, and will be 18 inches long. This child will have dark brown eyes and barely there brown hair._

I hope all is well
xo


----------



## Jess137

Crap!!! I was doing fine and had resigned myself to waiting when I was off of B&B for a while. But now I've been on here more and I am getting so broody again! Grrr..... And I'm going to my cousin's baby shower tomorrow (twin girls). Why do women have to get this feeling? I don't like not being able to have what I want.


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! A 15 pound baby? HILARIOUS!

And true, *Jess*. But it'll never be "hot" in February here, sadly. It's been WARM on occasion. But warm being like, 40s. MAYBE 50s. 

As for broodiness, it stinks. Really, it does. Even now, I find myself thinking, "why don't I have a baby like that in a stroller?" when I see them all over the place. It's like, women can never be content! LOL. Or maybe I just notice them more now than when I was younger? I don't know. But that's tough, I'm so sorry Jess. /: It's like, you wanna be happy at an event like that, but it's difficult not to be burning with envy. I felt that way at my sister's last year - and I felt awful because I helped plan it and everything! xD <3


----------



## beccad

Jess :hugs: the broody feeling is awful. It was really getting to me the other day when I went to visit a couple of close friends who both have babies (9 months and the other is 3 weeks).


----------



## lu-is

Wow... I guess most of us are in for large babies. ;) Wish my prediction was only 5lbs.

Here's mine:

The day you deliver, outside will be hazy. Your baby will arrive in the early morning. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 14 pounds, 7 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and a lot of brown hair.


-lots of brown hair is definetly possible.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all i'm back from my *HEN WEEKEND!!!* It was amaaaazing :D :D :happydance:

i haven't got pictures becuase my camera won't work so i've got to get them from the girls. I am feeling a bit sensitive today but this morning i was like on deaths door :wacko: I threw up my burger king from the night before and the smell of food or the thought of drink made me heave :sick::sick:

*BUT* the night was fab :thumbup: We paid £15 for tickets for a bar/club crawl. I went free though :D we got a free shot in every place we went but i had mums as well lol what with shots i bought as well and normal drinks and we had 2 free bottles of champagne at the end of the night!! But the one we wern't supposed to have and was an actual proper bottle of Moet!! We kind of snuck into a VIP booth and some one came round and just gave it to us :D :D wasn't going to say no :haha:

All in all i had about a bottle of wine before we left, in total about 20 shots of god knows what, about 10 vodka and lemonade's and then some of 2 bottles of champagne!! No wonder i felt like i did this morning :dohh: It was fab though!!

We played different games which i will explain when i get some pictures.

Oh we also did surfing in the day which was excellent and we all *LOVED* it!! All of us managed to stand up on the board it was sooooo much fun!

Last night has to be the best night out i've ever had :D :D xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh and my prediction thingy is...

*The day you deliver, outside will be bright. Your baby will arrive in the mid morning. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 11 pounds, 12 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have dark gray eyes and a lot of auburn hair. *

My mum had a short labour with me so that would be nice. I am already expecting us to have a boy because of my OH's family history. An 11lb baby...not likely lol me and Oh were both 6lbs and auburn isn't a far off possibility because of dads side of the family xx


----------



## Jess137

I'm so glad you had fun! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad you had a fun Hen Weekend!! Sounds like a blast - totally cannot wait to see pics!

My mom's labor was 4 hours with my sister and 1 with me (almost didn't make it on time) so I'm praying for short labor. My sister's was over 24 hours though so... yeah. LOL.


----------



## Meadows

Thanks to you all for the well wishes......i still can't believe it, in our first month! I feel very lucky  Just hoping everything stays ok......

Here's my prediction......

The day you deliver, outside will be stormy. Your baby will arrive in the late morning. After a labor lasting approximately 12 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 5 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 18-1/2 inches long. This child will have light amber eyes and a little patch of blonde hair.

One thing i did want to say, is i was convinced i wasn't pregnant this month as i didn't feel any different at all (and still don't). I only have slight sore boobs, but sometimes get that anyway! So my reason for saying this is that it just goes to show ladies, don't become disheartened if you don't have any 'symptoms' - i honestly don't feel any different.

Good luck to you all and hope u don't mind me hanging around on this thread as i want to keep up to date with you all - looking forward to seeing hen do pics! x


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Meadows!!!!


----------



## pink23

Here is mine, *The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 19 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 7 pounds, 5 ounces, and will be 16-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium violet eyes and barely there red hair*
*Mines not to bad just unsure with the red hair??*
Just finished work. Hope everyones ok .
I think af will turn up friday, I have a spot thats just appeared so who knows xx


----------



## CeeDee

I did the birth prediction. 

&#8220;The day you deliver, outside will be overcast. Your baby will arrive in the mid morning. After a labor lasting approximately 17 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 8 pounds, 12 ounces, and will be 17-1/2 inches long. This child will have medium green eyes and a lot of blonde hair.&#8221;

Everything is good except &#8220;medium green eyes and a lot of blonde hair&#8221;. LOL


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon ladies. I'm back in the office :cry: Can't believe my big holiday is over.

I caved and tested again this morning :bfn: so I am pretty sure I'm out for this month. Will just hang around now waiting for the :witch: to arrive. I know it was unrealistic to think that things could have happened for us first go, but I just had that little bit of hope that we'd have made a new little person whilst on our big trip but that's how it goes I guess.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Poppie, it really does suck when you get a BFN :(

AFM, finally got AF, this has been a ridiculously long cycle! But, am just pleased I can now start another cycle. So, on to cycle 2 :)

Have enjoyed reading everyones predictions!
Here is mine:
*The day you deliver, outside will be light. Your baby will arrive in the late night. After a labor lasting approximately 10 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 11 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly red hair. *

Both myself and hubby have very dark hair, so I would be very surprised to see the red hair, lol!


----------



## beccad

I'd be more worried about the eye colours ladies! Amber or violet eyes?!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ha ha, very true!


----------



## pink23

yeah i thought it was odd for violet eyes.
I really feel like af will come for me on friday, you know when you just have that feeling xx
Sorry about the bfn, hope af stays maybe you will get a late bfp xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls,

I know its been a while, wedding plans have gone up a notch. Went to my first wedding dress fitting and they wouldnt do it up! :cry: So i have been told to lose 4 inches so im on weightwatchers and gym at night. Cant wait for wedding to be over then i can have a REALLY good burger and chips!! :haha:

Oh and im out this month :growlmad: and grrrr! my next OV date is on my hen weekend i wonder if they will let me slip away for 5 mins :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Mazzy, so sorry about the dress! So frustrating. >.< Hope that WW helps - I did lose a nice amount when I was on it. :) And well, it's your hen weekend, you should be entitled to hunt down your counterpart, right? ;D ;D

Sorry about the BFN Poppie. :hugs: Hope the next two days turn that - into a +!

Nothing to report here. I'm tired. It's Monday. Boo. :( LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Meadows - that still gives me hope. I have zip zero zilch symptoms basically. 

Poppie - Sorry for PFN. But remember you aren't out til AF comes.

Mazzy - You can lose it! I know you can!

AFM, just sitting in 2WW, symptomless. Staying positive though! My temp is high today which is kinda different bc I usually dip on CD7. Is it Saturday yet so I can test???!!!


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone :D glad you had fun wannabe!! sounds amazing, and im so surprised you didnt feel worse. last week on my birthday i had bottle n half of wine and only a few drinks out and i was dying!! to the point where i had to suck icecubes for fluid but still brought that up! i think it was the strong antibotics i had for my tooh which i stopped 48hours prior but must of been iny system. 

Well, im nearl there for ovulating and im sooo excited lol as this feels like our first proper month in trying as last month i was away and wasnt sure if i ovulated or not! so ahhh im going to post a pic too for your all views i think its a nearly postive :D. 

Sorry about your bfn poppie but they is still time i have heard of people who have not got their postive till a week or so later!

Meadows glad your staying around as i hope that we all stay in while we are expecting and having our babies i think it will be a beautiful journey :D


Hope all are well and im off to dtd hehehe :D when people are getting close or there ovulation how much are they doing it? one a day or more? ideas :D 
ohh and i thought i would share my two lovely little piggies :) guniea pigs that is the ginger one is jerry and the black and white is incus :D
ohh here is my picture of opk
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0349.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0262.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink23

fx's kimberley the line gets darker xx
I did a naughty frer and didnt wait the 4 hrs and think my wee was quite diluted, it took a while for it to kick in and got a bfn. Im thinking im out any way but could being diluted stop a line??
HOpe everyones well xx


----------



## Jess137

Kimberly, I saw the picture first before I read your post, I thought it was a pregnancy test! I want to get one of those OPK's just so I can see 2 pink lines!

Did you guys see the story about the 16 pound baby a woman just had in Texas?? Holy crap!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know i am amazed :D

WSS ^ i looked and saw the piccy first and thought you were pregnant :haha:

I did ...how the doctors didn't know he was that size and estimated smaller is rediculous. xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

How do you get these predictions?


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHH KIMBERLEY. I thought that was a HPT too! >.<; Dang! LOL. Looks like you're close to ov though!

Yeah um, 16 pounds? MONSTER CHILD. That's insane. 

I think diluted wee would make the time take longer, Pink, but not sure on that one. I'd guess probably, since it'd be struggling to measure the levels?

Mazzy --> https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php


----------



## Mazzy17

Hmmm interesting




The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the mid morning. After a labor lasting approximately 20 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 22-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and barely there red hair


----------



## kimberley3

lol!! i wish. but maybe it will turn into one hehe, yup i really hope it soon i think i will ovulate day or so well get the surge. wow im going have to google that baby!!

You all dd make me gggle tho hehe


----------



## kimberley3

and mnd that the oh did

The day you deliver, outside will be warm. Your baby will arrive in the early afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 4 ounces, and will be 21 -1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and a little patch of blonde hair.


----------



## wanaBmummy

i have some photos lol there are some bad lol and some good, some i'd forgotten and some i don't want to forget :D :D 

enjoy! xxx
 



Attached Files:







hen 1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









surfing 1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5









surfing 2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









surfing 3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









surfing 4.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanaBmummy

and more xxx
 



Attached Files:







hen 3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









hen 4.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10









hen 5.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









hen 6.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6









hen 7.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dinah93

Huge congrats Meadows! So exciting. 

Looks like a great hen do WanaB. Does the wedding suddenly feel a lot closer now?


----------



## Mazzy17

You looked as though you have a lot of fun.

I have only found out that my hen do is in 2 weeks. Thats alli know about it


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pics of the Hen Weekend!! :D Looks like you ladies had a BLAST!


----------



## pink23

great pics, i bet you cant wait for the big day x


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks :D i'll put a few more on now cause they're funny :haha:

It does yeah but i got to be honest i'm really excited about my friends wedding on the 23rd at the minute lol but i tihnk thats because once her wedding comes around i've got 1 month to go!! 

Maz - i planned my hen do because i like to know stuff lol but my friends made gift bags withoug me knowing and planned games and we ended up organising the night out when we were down there xxx
 



Attached Files:







hen 12.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









hen 13.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









hen 15.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









hen 16.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









hen 19.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jess137

That looks like it was really fun! For my bachelorette party we just went to a bar/restaurant and then to a comedy club. Boring!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the love ladies. The :witch: is due shortly, still got a little hope she stays away. Have still got this cold which sucks but also been feeling a bit queasy and have a headache too so secretly hoping these are PG symptoms. 

*wanaB* - your hens looked like loads of fun! I love your costumes, you looked gorgeous. I love a good dress up party. 

Stuck in the office all week as it's school holidays here. Great to catch up with everyone after being away but also can't wait until next week when I get to go out again.

I hope everyone is having a good start to the week.

Sending :dust: to those who are about to Ov

xo


----------



## beccad

Keeping my fingers crossed for you poppie!


----------



## Mazzy17

Good luck Poppie :dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope AF doesn't show for you, Poppie! <3


----------



## pink23

fx'd poppie x
Happy 10 weeks swan 1/4 gone x


----------



## snowflakes120

Poppie - FX for you! How exciting!! Crossing all crossables for you!!

Wannab - Great hen pictures. Super cute and looks like a great time. I have my friend's party to go to this Saturday. We are doing a strip pole fitness class, dinner and then to a piano bar. I am scared as to what the boys will be doing that night!

Jess - Mine was boring too! My cousin and I got married close together so we had a combined one and just went to the bar. Boooo!

Kim - Super cute piggies!! That's a great OPK so far!! Get BDing!! 

Swan - That kid is huge! I often wonder with these big babies - how big the parents are- like heavy set or not. I weighed only 17 pds at a year old!! 

Pink - did you test again this AM with FMU?? I am holding out on buying that FRER test, so I am not tempted to test. I am buying it Friday after work for Saturday AM. Any more symptoms for you? My tiny little BB's hurt a teeny tiny bit this AM but that could also mean AF; ya know??

My temp went up today a little bit! 

Here's my pet; Demi - A Boston Terrier. She's really very cute but looks a bit scared it this pic. It makes me laugh though. I figured I'd share as Kim did!

We are teaching her Piano Lessons :haha:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/pianolessons.jpg


----------



## kimberley3

a postive i belive or a few hours away lol as i had drank a ton before this test well three big drinks heheh. and im getting the twinges in right side. so more bd my way! fx for you poppie and happy 10weeks :D swan. hpe everyone is okay. another picture i will post to make you smile abit of love :) the toast one was random he brought it up to me and the rose one was 14th feb val day and the strawberry heart just now :D x
AWWWWW how cute its your little dog!
i want a kitten and sausage dog but oh is allegey to them i have just got away with the pigs as he loves me hehe  I love how demi is looking right at the camera :)

*sorry if my spelling is wrong i struggle really bad with english... dysxic prob spelt wrong too hehe ;) *
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0360.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









hhjjjjj.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0371.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kimberley3

wannabe i love how you are wearing a long dress in the hen night surprised you didnt fall over when you got drunk lol


----------



## pink23

snowflakes.- No i didnt retest want to wait till friday and see if af appears dont want the disapointment of bfn before hand. Just boobies a bit achy and little nose bleed but nothing else really. fx'd for us both. Love the pic.
Kimberley- have lots of fun and catch that eggy xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

kimberly - well i did fall over onece or twice but that was more because of my shoes :D

My mum was trying to get me to tak part in a pole dancing competition that was going on in the one bar...how i was supposed to in that dress i don't know. (btw my mum made that dress for me as like a toga/dress out of a bed sheet :D its a shame the sash is in the way and you can't see it all properly)

I think i'm ovulating i've had a biit of back ache today and a bit niggly on the left side. Me and the OH dtd last night and he didn't pull out again. We'll see what happens tonight :) 

Swan - i can't believe your at 10 weeks already!! 

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

wannabe have you done an opk? wow she made it! it looks really good i like :D that would of been an funny site to see you trying to pole dance in that long dress, woohooo we will be in the two week wait together if you have ovulated :D that would be nice. im trying to do the deed as much as i can lol i watched that great sperm journey and its mad to see how hard it is to get pregant its worth watching i think its called the great sperm race, was on a while back you can find it on chanell 4 on demand.


----------



## swanxxsong

man time flies! I can't believe I'm 1/4 of the way done either, crazy!

POPPIE AHHH YOUR PUPPY IS SO CUTEEEEE. I LOVE BOSTONS!

-squee fest-

Kimberley, YAY what a clear positive. and aw, soooo cute! :) happy BDing!

GL to ladies testing soon and to those who are preparing to catch the eggie!


----------



## Poppiebug

LOL! *Swan*! :haha: Not my puppy! That's Snowflakes!! Very cute though. 

*Snowflakes *- I think I have the same piano as you.

Well, AF isn't here yet. I am totally on the symptom spot when I shouldn't be. Still felt mildly queasy all yesterday, this cold is still hanging around, I'm tired and I went to bed at 8:30pm last night and I swear my bbs are a little fuller, but I know it's probably all in my head. I told myself I wasn't going to get all worked up about this but I am. Sigh. :sad1: Caved and tested again this morning, hoping that because it's the 13th (a lucky number for us) something might appear, but another bfn. I guess my only hope is that AF stays away and I'm one of those ladies who doesn't get their bfp until late or it can only be confirmed by blood test. 

Sorry for the whinge. Just putting it out there. Hubby thinks I'm silly for wanting to talk about it so I'm glad I can do it here.


----------



## Jess137

Snow, Demi is adorable!

Poppie, FX'd for you!

Swan, congratulations on 10 weeks! I can't wait to see scan pics!


----------



## wanaBmummy

kimberley3 said:


> wannabe have you done an opk? wow she made it! it looks really good i like :D that would of been an funny site to see you trying to pole dance in that long dress, woohooo we will be in the two week wait together if you have ovulated :D that would be nice. im trying to do the deed as much as i can lol i watched that great sperm journey and its mad to see how hard it is to get pregant its worth watching i think its called the great sperm race, was on a while back you can find it on chanell 4 on demand.

No i haven't i'm not doing any testing or temping or charting, i'm just guessing lol From what i've picked up on here i think i am/have but i could be completely wrong but either way its going to happen at some point :haha:

I know my mother is a mad woman :wacko: :haha: but ahh shes my mum :blush:

Yeah i know but i don't want to test until AF is due and gone which i know i wont because i have no tests in the house. I'm due around the 27th i think but my friends wedding is on the 23rd so i'll play it by ear, i'm really looking forward to the reception its going to be fab!! 

I know what your on about i didn't watch it but caught the ads for it. Its mad to think its actually quite difficult to get pregnant and then you get all these people who have 'accidents' and unplanned pregnancies. 

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

yep totally agree! and our like i want one of the oppssyy as it would take all the stress out of it. also look around us it must obv happen as they is lots of us!! thats a good way to look at it well im trying to look at it that way hehe


----------



## Dinah93

I saw that programme Kimberley - it completely freaked me out. I now can't read the word 'sperm' without picturing a person in white trying to cram up the stairs, trampling lots of other people in white to death :s


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am going to be a Debbie Downer. So I am in a bad mood and I had a smallish dip in temp today. I am so scared that I am going to have another dip tomorrow and if that happens I will know that I am most likely out for the month. The no symptoms thing also doesn't help to put my mind at any ease either. And I lost like a half a pound. I just have the feeling that we are out this month and I so desperately wanted it to happen to be able to tell my mother in person. :cry:


----------



## beccad

:hug: snow. It's not over yet honey. It's not a particularly big drop - look at your pre-ov temperatures to see how far it has to fall (if it does!)


----------



## kimberley3

snow :( just think if it doesnt happen this month it can next, but i know how you feel as it really got me down. but im trying to think postive this month now as it really got me down last month and thats not how it should be. here if you need me :) 

i know it was mad wasnt it. it quite scared me! and my oh was watching as well saying see its you women who make it hard for our litle armys! lol and it is aint or bodies cruel!. 

I deffo got my fully postive postive this morning it was a postive yesterday but today is off the scale so no more opk test for me now just going to keep dtd and enjoy it yay!. 

im going to put a pic in just cuz im happy lol
 



Attached Files:







postivewoo (9).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swanxxsong

congrats on the bold and proud + kimberley, that's awesome! woo ho ovulation!

:hugs: snowflakes. hope it decides to leap upward again tomorrow!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies! I&#8217;m catching up.

Mazzy17, Sorry about your dress. I felt the same way when I was a few months away from my wedding. I just wanted to have some ice cream. LOL

Snowflakes, You doggie is so cute. The temp dip is not so bad. Your not out yet.

Swanxx, congrats on 10 weeks! 1st Trimester is almost done!

Poppie, Sounds promising.

Kimberley3, Go for it! Get&#8217;s to BD&#8217;ing.

AFM, I plan on starting OPK&#8217;s on Saturday. Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## beccad

Fab OPK kimberley!

Swan, I can't believe your first trimester is almost over - it goes so quickly doesn't it! Are you noticing any changes in your body yet?

CD10 here and this evening's OPK was negative, but that's to be expected I think this early! I'm expecting to ovulate around CD14/15 based on my recent cycle lengths (25-26 days), but thought I'd start doing OPKs now so we don't miss it! I've bought some preseed for this cycle and we used it for the first time last night and it was fine. A little stickier and gel-like in texture than other lubrication we've used. I'm also trying to drink lots of water, as I can't make fertile CM if I'm dehydrated!

I would be taking my temperature, but I've lost my thermometer, and I'm not forking out for another one!


----------



## pink23

sending hugs snowflakes. i aslo think im out , we'll see when friday comes. xx
Get dtd kimberley catch eggy lol.
Looks like there is a few of us waiting for af and a few for ov day.xxx


----------



## Jess137

FX'd that it happens for you this month, Snow! It's not over yet!

Kimberley, what are you doing on here??? Get to:sex: quick!


----------



## kimberley3

lol jess i had so much sex and legs in the air i think ive gone mad. how much are you surpose to do it when ov? x


----------



## Jess137

Really only once a day, but it can't hurt, right??


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!

Good luck Kimberley with the BD. Like it's hard work! LOL! :haha:

I'm still feeling off, no AF and I haven't tested again. Went out for dinner last night with some workmates, possibly ate too much but woke up with yukkie belly, couldn't really go to the bathroom or anything, also felt the potential to be sick. Sitting in the office this morning feeling queasy, hot in the face and also have a slight pain in the spot where my wisdom tooth is (I only have 1 wisdom tooth left, the others were removed). I had a friend who had wisdom tooth pain with both her pregnancies. Still holding out hope this isn't a tummy bug / still the cold that I had. 

:shrug:

Dunno what to do. Should I test again on the weekend if the :witch: isn't here?? I will be seeing my Dr on Monday for my normal appointment. I assume if AF hasn't come she'll send me for a blood test.


----------



## Jess137

I would test, but that's because I love to POAS... if you have the patience, if you wait till you see the doctor, then at least you haven't wasted the money on a HPT.


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> I would test, but that's because I love to POAS... if you have the patience, if you wait till you see the doctor, then at least you haven't wasted the money on a HPT.

LOL! Hubby hasn't caught on to the fact that they are expensive and you can buy cheapies online. It's not like I'm using a digi. I have one test left at home, maybe I will tomorrow morning if there's still no sign.


----------



## Nanner

Hmmm... no sign of AF here either. She's two days late so far. I tested and got a BFN. I suppose I'm still adjusting from going off BC.

...or maybe not. [-o&lt;

I can't seem to stop over-analyzing every little ache and pain! I'm driving myself crazy! :brat:


----------



## pink23

waiting is horrible. I think af will turn up but just not on time which is annoying.
Just a stuffy nose, sore throat and achy boobs for me today but could be just a cold lol. fx'd nanner and poppie and you get late bfps xxx


----------



## beccad

Urgh the waiting is horrible - I really feel for you all!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck ladies! I really hate the waiting too. Here's what I've learnt over the past month;
Some women have long cycles, some have short cycles.
Some ovulate each month, some don't.
Some get lots of positive OPK's all in a row, some never get a positive at all.
Some get their BFP's really early on, others when AF is very late.
Some women have massive temperature fluctuaions while others don't.
Some get little or no symptoms.

It really is confusing and the waiting is tough!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh FX for you both Nanner & Poppie!! And you too Pink - you are still in the running - AF has yet to show up!!

Mrs. Mel ain't that the truth right there!!

As if my temp drop yesterday wasn't bad enough - a girl I work with told me yesterday that she is starting TTC this month. I didn't tell her about our plans - I am a kinda private person at work. But anyways - Ugh! So my dept is small and both of us can't be out at the same time so I am praying that God takes this into his hands so it works out for both of us. BC I am not stopping my plans!! Plus she was supposed to start 7 months ago!!

Another smallish dip in temp this Am. But I feel better about it today. My mood is positive. It isn't far enough down that it can't go back up.... My teeny BB's are so sore though!! I am kinda wondering what my LP will be this month as it has been different for the past 3 months. 

We are going to a comedy show with friends tonight. Kinda excited - haven't been to one in a while. It will be good to take my mind off things for little bit and have a good laugh too. 

GL to all those are getting ready to OV'd or just OV'd!! Go and hit those sheets!!


----------



## Nanner

Still no sign of AF today. I guess that could be good. Usually I'm VERY regular and show symptoms a couple days early, so I'm very confused about my BFN. I'm going away for the weekend to try to forget about it (doing some camping and relaxing!). I'll test again Monday if AF is still no where in sight.

Fingers crossed for all of us hoping :witch: stays away!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Crazy about your coworker, Snow, but I mean... your work can't just ditch either of you if you end up pregnant the same month... can they? I'd feel as though that's illegal. They'd just need to hire temps if there was overlap... at least that's what I've been led to believe, anyway. But it'll work out, no doubt. FX for you! :D

:dust: to everyone - hope things go well for this weekend's testers!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have fun tonight Snowflakes!

Good luck Nanner!

How are you doing Swan? Cannot believe it's already 10 weeks!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi Mrs Mel! Me either, actually - kind of crazy how it's blowing by me. I'm doing well, pretty tired but it is what it is. :haha: We're going out of town for a friend's wedding tomorrow, and I'm going nuts because I have a billion things to do tonight, and am hoping that I can get them all done on time. Whoops! Nothing like procrastinating. Things here have been quiet otherwise, we don't have our next two appointments for another week and change, so just counting down the days until then. :) How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm alright thanks, very impatient, which is stupid because it's only July! But that's just my nature!
Hope you have a lovely weekend and get everything done that you need to :)

Good luck to everyone else waiting to OV and waiting to test :)


----------



## beccad

Snow that is a difficult one. i don't know what the laws are like in the USA, but over here it's utterly illegal to fire someone for being pregnant, and if two people are on maternity leave at the same time it's tough sh*t for the company concerned. They have to keep your job for you.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, I can understand that sentiment Mrs Mel. I'm not a patient person... ever. About anything. It's awful. >.<

Yup, far as I know, laws on pregnancy in the workplace are the same here in the US too. You can be terminated while pregnant if that have an outside complaint - for example, a write-up for breaking work policy. But if a small company has two pregnant women at the same time whose time off will overlap, from what I've read and understood, they need to deal with it accordingly - either hiring temps or shifting people's positions. If they do it without justification though, it's their asses. ;D So I wouldn't be too worried about that. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

well ladies i thought i'd give a small up date. 

I'm in a fowl mood :( i'm tired, work is getting a bit stressful due to my manager and myself being off over the next 7 weeks and having to sort out cover etc etc etc with all sorts of crap thrown in and i've got work to do to had in tomorrow to my assessor who's coming as i'm doing my NVQ level 3 (or QCF as they are now) I'm just feeling a bit emotional and i know the next 4 weeks are going to be hard. I'm practically going to be doing 3 jobs at once and my hours are increased to cover the manager being off. I mean i know she's got to do all the same when i'm off so its going to be hard for her but like i said im in a bit of a funny mood.

I've just got to think in 4 weeks time i will be flying out to Greece, to go in the sea, and tan, and relax, and site see and get MARRIED!!! xxx 

(i was going to say drink but it depends on if i'm prego by that point or not lol)


----------



## Poppiebug

*Mrs Mel* what you said is soooo true. It sucks how everything is so uncertain but I guess everyone is different hey. My last 2 cycles were 28 days and 29 days. I wish it'd just be the same every time. Hoping maybe I ov'd later than I thought.

*swanxxsong* I can't believe it's 10 weeks for you already! It's going to go by so fast.

*wanaBmummy* sorry to hear you are having a hard time with work atm :hugs:

Yeh I'm pretty sure it's illegal to fire people here for being pregnant too. My work doesn't pay any additional maternity leave except for the 18 weeks that the government makes them.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?? There's a big footy game on for my team and our biggest rival on Sat arvo so I will be watching that at home. Sunday we'll be going out to our house so hubby can install the data cables and the noggins that need to be placed before they do the plastering. It's coming along really well. Can't wait to see more happening inside.

Still no news here.... no AF, still feeling the same, went to bed at 8:30pm last night and slept until 7 this morning. I think I will test tomorrow (Sat) morning if she's still not here and I'm going to the Dr on Monday anyway so will see what happens by then. I don't want to get my hopes up, but am still praying that something has really happened for us.


----------



## Dinah93

Not to put a bit of a downer on things, but in the UK a company only has to keep your job for you if they have more than 10 employees. For smaller companies of say 2 or 3 people the impact of maternity can cripple them, which is why the law is this way. I only know as I read up on it a few years ago when I was looking to move from a local authority job to a small private firm. Because of this I didn't move. 

Bit weepy today, 6 months today my grandma passed away. And my DH has been called into a meeting with the boss and he's terrified as he asked for a promotion (don't ask don't get right?) but as a company they very much tend to do what is 'fair' by always promoting the one thats been there the longest, regardless of ability. 

7DPO here, but just not feeling it this month, don't know why I'm so disheartened but I'm about 90% waiting for AF to show up and only a tiny 10% hope.


----------



## beccad

I never knew that Dinah about smaller companies. I'm ok as I sort of work in the public sector (public/private funding streams) and there's several thousand employees. 

I totally get what you mean about not feeling it too - I'm feeling rather negative too this month, and for some reason I just can't envisage it happening for me. I'm sure it'll be fine and we'll all have our bfp's in no time!

CD12 for me and expecting to ov in the next few days. OPK was negative last night, but we're at it like rabbits all the same. :blush: It can't do any harm, right :haha:


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone!

i know waiting is the worst, but im finding just getting on with things and trying to forget about it helps. 
i tested today with a opk just t see if its neg and its still+ but i noticed tmi that i had a creamy cm when wiped. so im assuming its finished now but could be wrong will still dtd tonight. i read someones post te other day who had NO signs that she was preggers and she was :D so hope for us even if we feel we are out.

im not even going to think about what dpo am just looking at the date for af to arrive so then i can have an idea when i should test. that way im not thinking where am i what is it. if you get me. 

me once again have wisdom tooth pain and infection!! and its giving me ear ache grrr.... so pain for me lol. 

Hope everyone else is going okay. x


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning girlies. Hope all is well. Sooo tired today. Can't wait to sleep in tommorrow. Comedy show was hilarious!! We had a great time! Laughed a bunch. Now to get ready for the Bachlorette tomorrow - we are doing a strip pole fitness class, dinner and then to a piano bar. Should be fun!

My temp dropped super duper duper tiny again but isn't anywhere close to my coverline - still about a half a degree away. Since I usually have 26 day cycles, I am guessing that AF should come tomorrow - I am suspecting a large drop tomorrow AM like last month. 

I need some opinions - since I have had 3 small temp drops in a row (chart in siggy- i anyone interested) - do you guys think I should even test tommorow AM? I am debating on buying the FRER - I don't want to waste my money. I guess what I can do is see what my temp brings tomorrow - If i get a 4th dip then I prolly wont do it but if I get a raise I should. What do you think?? Basically the only reason I want to test is because I kinda would like to know if I can drink tomorrow night at Bachlorette but I suppose I could still not test and not drink. 

Oh, I am not worried that work would fire me at all - I am just concerned that 1 person could never handle 2 peoples jobs. They would def have to hire 1 or 2 temps during that time if it fell close together. I would just feel bad and guilty.


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Friday! Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? Hubby and I are going to Lancaster, PA to check out the outlets.

Beccad, We are on the same CD. I plan on starting OPK&#8217;s tonight. We are going away tomorrow, so I decided to test tonight just in case I&#8217;m late tomorrow. Sorry about your lost thermometer. 

Kimberley, Hopefully this is your month. 

Poppie, Keep us posted on your test results.

MrsMel, I love it. That&#8217;s why I&#8217;ve decided to NTNP and just test a week after expected AF. Everyone is so different, but the support here is fantastic!


----------



## beccad

I wouldn't test if it were me snow - 12DPO is still relatively early to be honest, and I've always found seeing negative tests (if it is) quite upsetting. However I'm not you and I guess it depends on how long you can hold off!

I wouldn't worry about drinking at the bacholorette party. Just take it easy!


----------



## beccad

cee-dee fingers crossed for us both this cycle! 

Not doing very much this weekend - visiting both the parental units, staying over with mine saturday night (the live about 1hr 15 mins from us) then stopping off at the in-laws on the way home on Sunday (about 30 mins from us). We're taking it easy as last weekend was fairly hectic! It was DH's birthday and we had 10 people staying over.


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi everyone! 
I'm fairly new on baby and bump and have been searching for people to just chat to...... I'm hoping its ok to join your thread.....

Well Im 26 years old and my DB is 29, we have been ttc for 2 years now (well i think were about 2 weeks off of 2 years....) But so far have had no luck at all.... I suffer from really irregular AF, havent seen AF since january this year , but recently started taking a whole range of vitimins and other things to try to help get my cycle back on track.... Im currently taking Agnus castus, prenatal vitimins, vit B complex, EPO and folic acid. Last month I managed to get some spotting (first signs of anything since january!) So I trying to stay really positive that I might get to see AF some time this month!  I'm also trying to loose some weight as it has helped my cycles in the past.... but as I have severe back problems its really difficult thing to do..... but fingers crossed I get somewhere with this 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and baby  to everyone on here *


----------



## lu-is

Welcome Emily Anne!

Hi Ladies!! I haven't been on here a lot lately. I miss you guys! I'm working on a movie project with a friend of mine, so I've been doing some acting and composing some music. (We're filming another couple scenes tonight. yay!) It's made this month fly by. I've got to go read some posts and catch up! :)

I'm still waiting to ovulate... this is bizare and a little worrying. Last month I had lot of signs right at ovulation time. Today, there is still next to nothing. I got pretty much no line at all on the OPK I took yesterday evening. :( I'll be sad if I don't ovulate this month. (and possibly a little worried 'cause maybe that means my one ovary isn't working after surgery).
I'm on CD 17, I should be ovulating... grumble grumble.

I'll be back!


----------



## beccad

Hi emilyanne! No AF since January - that's a very long time. I'm afraid I don't know much about these things at all, but I wanted to wish you luck! Defo stay and chat with us!


----------



## lu-is

Snow - Your puppy is super cute! Let's hope your temp dip doesn't mean anything, and I'm sure everything will work out at work if one or both of you get PG right away. (hopefully it'll be you 1st ;) ) I'm not sure what to tell you about testing. Maybe see what tomorrow's temp is? 

Pink23 -did you test yet?

Wannab - thanks for sharing photos of your party - looks like it was fun!
I hope you can survive the next couple weeks it sounds like you are in for a super busy time! yikes! and right before your wedding.. you're brave, good luck!

Poppie- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :) Can't wait to see what tomorrow's test will bring.

Nanner- Let's hope that AF stays away. FX'd for you too! Have fun camping! We're going to do that next week.

Mrs Mel - what you said is sooo true.. I find it frustrating how much things can even change for one woman from month to month.


----------



## pink23

i did retest with ic but nothing. maybe af will be lazy and just be late or things havent got back to normal. xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi Lu-is, Thanks for the welcome 
Hi beccad, Thanks for welcoming me, I'm sort of used to AF being all over the place now... Can't ever really rely on her to show up. Im just trying to see if I can get her to show her face by trying these different vitimins and stuff just to see if it get me anywhere. How are things going with you? 
*


----------



## kimberley3

welcome emily :D
its a great group this is, great lot of ladies :D
have you been to the doctors about your cycles?

lu is- hope everything works out maybe you have ov without any of the signs? or maybe cuz you have been busy you might of missed it?

not much going on here, not sure how many days dpo i am lol maybe 2/3? but im going on af date i think so if its a 32day then around 1st aug ish. not sure, i find it much easier this way as your nt like counting the days or obessing over a number if that makes sense? x


----------



## emilyanne

kimberley3 said:


> welcome emily :D
> its a great group this is, great lot of ladies :D
> have you been to the doctors about your cycles?
> 
> lu is- hope everything works out maybe you have ov without any of the signs? or maybe cuz you have been busy you might of missed it?
> 
> not much going on here, not sure how many days dpo i am lol maybe 2/3? but im going on af date i think so if its a 32day then around 1st aug ish. not sure, i find it much easier this way as your nt like counting the days or obessing over a number if that makes sense? x

*Thanks hun! 
No I haven't been to the doctors over it yet. Thought I'd try it with herbal medicines for a few months and see if it gets me anywhere, if I don't see any improvements in the next few months I deffently will be going to the doctors. Kinda of nervous abot seeing the doctors over it and thought I'd give this a go first *


----------



## Jess137

Welcome Emily! I love your name... I want to name my first little girl Emily! Have you seen a doctor about your strange cycles? Maybe there is something that they can do to help.

I would wait to test, Snow.

Also... I am starting my own little home business making Swarovski jewelry and numbers/initials for wedding cakes or other cakes, and some other things. It's called J Bling. I know, sort of weird, but it's what we came up with! Wish me luck!


----------



## Poppiebug

A big welcome to you *emilyanne*! I hope you get things back to normal soon. I would think about going to the Dr to chat about it seeing as it has been so long.

Well me - STILL no AF. Tested FMU this morning. Nothing. It was a cheaper type test so went and bought a digital and will test one last time tomorrow morning before seeing the Dr on Monday. I know she'll send me for a blood test anyway, but I would still like to know before I get there. Of course I've been googling all this and wondering could I be one of those ladies that doesn't get a BFP on a stick for ages?? Or at all?? Or could I be doing the test wrong?? :shrug:

I know it's really all I've been thinking about for the past 2 weeks, but I don't think I've been really stressing about it or am at all clever enough to make my AF be late. 

Sigh... I dunno. Bring on tomorrow.


----------



## Jess137

Poppie, I have heard some women on here say that they never got positives on urine tests. I don't know how common that is, but you never know!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Jess, yes I have been reading that too, or there's many who dont get it until a week or two after AF was due. Who knows, still holding out that hope while AF isn't showing.


----------



## beccad

I hope you get an answer soon one way or the other poppie. How frustrating for you :hugs:

I got a positive OPK this morning so had a game of hide the sausage with DH :haha: this frequency must be some sort of record for us!


----------



## pink23

Well af didnt show up and still bfn. I havent tested today. Going to try and wait then maybe by a digital then if a week af not here will book An appointment. Really thought af would turn up but nothing.
Hope you get some answers poppie.
Goodluck jess xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi Jess137, thanks for the welcome  I haven't been to see the doctor yet, just wanting to wait a few more months while trying these herbal suplements.... If I dont see an improvement I will be dragging my bum down the doctors..... just reluctent to go at the moment, but I will if I need to in a few months... Congrats on your own business though, sounds really nice, Id love to see some pictures of what youve been doing! 

Thanks for welcoming me Poppiebug!  I just want to wait a little while while trying the herbal suplents before seeing the doctor  I hope you get some answers about your AF..... hope its your BFP and its just not showing in the urine tests! fingers crossed for you hun *


----------



## lu-is

Hello! I'm feeling much better today - less frustrated. :)

The OPK I took yesterday was possibly a positive, it looked pretty close to the test line in color. I have a good feeling that maybe today or tomorrow will be ovulation - had a little bit of ovary pain today. I'm apparently out of OPK's so I'll just have to roll with it. (good thing we're on holidays now, plenty of time to BD.

Sorry I was bellyaching about it yesterday, but looks like maybe I will ovulate this cycle.
Maybe you're right Kimberely, I just might not get symptoms this month? (I wouldn't mind that, the sore nipples last month were a pain).

Sending some baby dust to all of you, let's hope for some BFP's.


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm back for another whinge, another bfn on a digi this morning, still no AF so it looks like I will most probably be getting a blood test tomorrow. Will chat about everything with my Dr and hopefully she confirms that tests can be late to show and then I get the positive blood test. I wonder how soon I will be able to get the result? Hopefully if its early enough in the day tomorrow she can get the result by the afternoon so she can tell me. I am going away for work later in the week so I want to know by then.

Anyway I hope you ladies have been enjoying your weekend. We are up at our house where hubby and a friend are installing the data cabling. Boring for me, also very cold!


----------



## beccad

I had another positive OPK this morning so I think perhaps yesterday's wasn't quite positive :shrug: I'm a bit confused about it all really. Ho hum. We've been BDing every day so hopefully got things covered whenever ovulation happens! I might have a proper look for my thermometer later and see what my temp is in the morning. I should be able to see whether it relates to a pre or post ovulation temperature I think.


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome Emily! :)

Bummer to those missing AF and answers. :/ I hope you get answers soon!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oooh and Jess, congrats on your business venture and good luck! Keep us posted on how things go for you! :) Xoxox


----------



## beccad

poppie, sorry - completely forgot to reply to you earlier. I hope you get some answers with your blood test tomorrow. Quick answers preferably!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls.

Welcome Emily! I really hope that the herbal meds get your cycle back in gear soon!

Becca & Lu-is - Hooray for + OPK's!!

Poppie - Sorry about the BFN. Hope that at the Dr's you get a + blood test.

Pink - how ya holding up?

Jess - Your business sounds fun. And the things you sell sound really cute!!

AFM, Bachlorette was tons of fun! Got home super late last night! No AF for me. Never did take a test. Oh well. If nothing comes tomorrow - which I fully expect :witch: to swing on by - I plan on testing Tuesday AM. But doubt I will have to as my chart looks pretty dismal these days.

Hubby and I have been watching the Woman's World Cup, which is on today. GO USA!!!!


----------



## Meadows

Welcome Emily, and hello to everyone else.....i completely know how u are feeling with all this waiting around malarky, but hopefully you all get ur answers soon and then u can move on to waiting for the next thing - as there's always something!!!!

I had a little bit of a scare this weekend, woke up on sat morn to some brown CM (sorry tmi!) there wasn't a lot, but you just don't expect to see it at all......anyway, rang NHS direct and after answering loads of questions, she ended up saying she wasn't too concerned, but if it was still hanging around to go to the docs on Monday. Anyway, have had the most tiny bit again today, but otherwise nothing.....so am just going to monitor it and see how i go. I have done my research on here and various other sites, and it seems like it can be quite common. Fingers crossed. I'm just over 5 weeks now (i think!). Ive got my midwife booking appointment on the 2nd August.

Hope you've all had a good weekend, and fingers crossed that those who are trying - catch that egg, and that the witch stays away for you all!


----------



## emilyanne

*Poppiebug good luck hope everything goes well 

Thanks swanxxsong! Still confused right now..... Still no AF, but weird cramps and this charting thing is really confusing me lol 

snowflakes120 Thanks for the welcome and I really hope they do too.... 

Thanks Meadows It seems everyone on this site is waiting for one thing or the next. I guess its just the way things go sometimes..... I hope everything goes fine with you hun, fingers crossed *


----------



## beccad

Meadows - the bleeding must be worrying, although everything I've ever seen has said that brown blood is generally fine, as it's old blood and it's a pretty common occurance :hugs:


----------



## Jess137

Yeah Meadows, apparently it's normal. I would try not to worry too much (I know, easier said than done!) and just check with your doctor.


----------



## Nanner

Welcome Emily!

Jess- Do you have a website for your new biz? It sounds like something I'd like!

Poppie- It's sooo confusing! I've gone all weekend with no signs of AF! It's 6 days late! I haven't taken a test since I got a BFN last Wednesday and plan to retest tomorrow. If it's negative, I'll probably get a blood test too. I don't have any signs of pregnancy, but it's so unlike me to be so late! I have my fingers crossed for BFPs for both of us!! [-o&lt; Keep me updated!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Meadows - scary stuff, definitely. I've had some brown CM and stuff too. Difficult not to worry, but if you can, just kick up your feet and rest up, because it's very common. :) Smart to ring them, though, better safe than sorry!

Yes, Jess; website? I'd love to see one if you get it running! :D 

Emily - aw, sorry to hear you're struggling with everything. :( If you have charting questions, feel free to post them on here! I know a handful of us do/have charted. :) Taking Charge of Your Fertility was my charting Bible. lol


----------



## Nanner

What do you girls make of this? I'm seriously confused. :shrug:
I took a digital test five days ago that clearly said "Not Pregnant." I'm six days late for AF. I'm not sure that this is a definite positive. I'll take another one tonight and if it looks the same, I'll schedule a doc appointment tomorrow.

I hope it's a real positive! :crib:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2335.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jess137

OMG Nanner! That's a definite BFP!!! Congratulations:wohoo: I'd call and make a doctor's appointment tomorrow. The digital is less sensitive so it wouldn't have shown as positive that soon anyway probably.


----------



## Jess137

And there's no website yet, I'm still working out the logistics of taxes and stuff. I started a page on Facebook though, here's the link: J Bling. I have pics of some of my jewelry and stuff on there, but I am waiting for my order to come in so I can start making the better jewelry with Swarovski beads and silver plated clasps, etc.


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks Nanner for the welcome, fingers crossed for you hun 

Thanks swanxxsong 

I'm just really not sure about these charts, Ive only been taking my temp for about 3 weeks, on and off as my thermometer disapeared for a few days..... My chart has deciced to tell me that I had a period on the 2nd of june, which I didnt. I dont seem to be able to change that at all either... My temp was getting lower and lower got down to 98.2 and then jumped straight up to 99.3.... My chart tells me I should be in my fertile days, so does this mean if my temps stay high Ive o'd and if they don't stay high I haven't lol??? Im so lost with this lol. Im hoping this agnus castus has helped me.....*


----------



## CeeDee

Looks positive to me! Congrats Nanner! :happydance:

Welcome Emily! 

Hello everyone, hope it's been a good weekend!


----------



## emilyanne

Nanner said:


> What do you girls make of this? I'm seriously confused. :shrug:
> I took a digital test five days ago that clearly said "Not Pregnant." I'm six days late for AF. I'm not sure that this is a definite positive. I'll take another one tonight and if it looks the same, I'll schedule a doc appointment tomorrow.
> 
> I hope it's a real positive! :crib:

*OMG hun that is such a great !!!*


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks for the welcome CeeDee*:hugs:


----------



## Jess137

Emily, do you use Fertility Friend, or TCOYF, or something else? Maybe if we could take a look at your chart, we may be able to help.


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG Nanner!! How awesome!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: Looking forward to hearing more about how you are feeling etc. :yipee:

Well I'm out :( Had some spotting yesterday mid-morning and more last night and this morning. How cruel of my body to string me along like that for 4-5 days!! Oh well, I'm sad but not as devo as I thought I'd be as I knew it was a long shot to get it first go. I saw my Dr this morning, she immediately went to say "oh it could be implantation" but I'm sure it is stupid AF. She's pretty happy with my BP and everything so at least I've got that on my side. 

I'm off to get a thermometer today so I can start temping for this month. I will probably have lots of questions for you experts.

I hope everyone is well, I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the posts. Just wanted to congratulate Nanner and let you know my crappy news.

xo


----------



## emilyanne

Jess137 said:


> Emily, do you use Fertility Friend, or TCOYF, or something else? Maybe if we could take a look at your chart, we may be able to help.

*Thanks Jess Yes I have. This is my chart 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0 

and this is the calander https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=4

It just seems crazy to me.... *


----------



## emilyanne

*So sorry Poppiebug  Hope you have a better time this cycle * :dust:


----------



## Nanner

So here's the first and second test. The lines are so faint it makes me think that I did the test wrong? My husband is sure that I'm preggers, but for some reason I'm very skeptical so I can't be excited yet. I'll see the doctor tomorrow. 
Has anyone ever used a 1st Response before? Does the faintness of the lines suggest it could be a false positive? 

I can't seem to wrap my head around this. :huh:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG2339.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jess137

It is so, so rare to get a false positive Nanner. If there is a second line, you're pg! And we can all see the line. Especially since you did the second test late in the day and there is still a line. Believe it, you're preggers!


----------



## Jess137

Emily, those links don't work. If you go to Fertility Friend and log in, on the upper right corner, hit "sharing", then under "charting home page", select "get code". then copy the one under BBcode, then paste it into a reply for this thread.


----------



## emilyanne

*Ok hun, I think I did it right.... My Ovulation Chart Not sure if its working right though..... *


----------



## Jess137

It goes to a blank page. I sent a friend request to you on Fertility Friend. I think if you accept it I can see your chart.


----------



## emilyanne

Jess137 said:


> It goes to a blank page. I sent a friend request to you on Fertility Friend. I think if you accept it I can see your chart.

*I can't see any friends request, My user name on there is emilyanne8 as it wouldnt give me the same one I have here lol  Ive just gotta take my dog out but will be back on in a few minutes hun  Thanks for trying to help me, Im just so useless at this lol *


----------



## Poppiebug

Nanner said:


> So here's the first and second test. The lines are so faint it makes me think that I did the test wrong? My husband is sure that I'm preggers, but for some reason I'm very skeptical so I can't be excited yet. I'll see the doctor tomorrow.
> Has anyone ever used a 1st Response before? Does the faintness of the lines suggest it could be a false positive?
> 
> I can't seem to wrap my head around this. :huh:

I'm sure that's a positive too love, I used several last week and got absolutely no line. I'm sure your Dr will say the same.


----------



## Jess137

Yeah nevermind, it won't work. Hmm.


----------



## pink23

congrats nanner wohoo. Your fb link just goes to my normal home page?? How many dpo were you when you tested and got lines?
I tested yesterday at 16dpo but bfn. It really could be the pill not getting back to normal cycles. I dont feel pregnant. Going to hold out till friday maybe get a frer or digi?
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## beccad

Nanner that definitely looks positive to me! You just don't get false positives on pink dye tests. Congratulations! I used one the first month we were trying and got no line and I definitely wasn't pregnant!

Poppie, really sorry your body has been messing you around so much. So crap getting false hope like that :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Nanner -- congratulations!!! That looks like a BFP to me. ooooh this is soo exciting!

Poppie - :hugs: If it is AF than good luck for next cycle. (perhaps the spotting will stop?).

Pink23 - sorry about another BFN. Atleast if AF stays away there is always a chance.

I'm just been busy BD'ing and packing. :) We're going camping for a couple days!! That'll take my mind off of symptom spotting, and a chance for my BD'ing. 
I'm really looking forward to it, I love camping!!


----------



## beccad

Oh lucky you luis! I love camping too. Have fun!


----------



## kimberley3

congrats nannnnnnnner :D


----------



## Poppiebug

lu-is said:


> Poppie - :hugs: If it is AF than good luck for next cycle. (perhaps the spotting will stop?).

Is it possible to have implantation bleed so late? Its really light (pinky brown) and hasn't developed into a proper period or got heavier yet like normal. Not really holding out any hope, only the fact that it was 4 days late and I am really tired even with getting like 10 hours sleep each night. Also my Dr sort of said just to see what happened and come back if its not a proper period. Hmmmmmm....

Grrr at my silly body!! :growlmad:


----------



## swanxxsong

NANNER. That's how my first looked (test, that is). 

So I do believe CONGRATS are due!!

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Congrats love! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Hey Poppie - sorry, just trying to catch up now. I know you said you're going to begin temping this cycle, but I have a question for you. Is it possible your travels delayed your ovulation, and you're not as late as you think you are? (thus your IP being more 'timely'?) I'm just curious, because ovulation was, for me, thrown off immensely and I only skipped into another time zone for about 24 hours and back again. xD So I was thinking, maybe it's possible that your trip to the US bumped back your ovulation a wee bit, making implantation occur later than expected?

Just a theory anyway. You never know, our bodies can be so unpredictable! But I hope you get answers soon. :hugs: Not knowing what's going on is just frustrating.


----------



## Nanner

pink23 said:


> congrats nanner wohoo. Your fb link just goes to my normal home page?? How many dpo were you when you tested and got lines?
> I tested yesterday at 16dpo but bfn. It really could be the pill not getting back to normal cycles. I dont feel pregnant. Going to hold out till friday maybe get a frer or digi?
> Hope everyones ok xx

I don't really know how many dpo I was. I didn't even think that I did ovulate last month. I thought it would be a "practice" month! If I were to guess though, it was probably about 14 days. I kept telling myself that missing AF was just me getting back to a normal cycle after discontinuing BC, but my OH insisted on another test (got a BFN last Wednesday from a digital test). I definitely don't feel pregnant either. I haven't noticed a single symptom. I took another test this morning and it was a VERY clear positive.

It hasn't sunk in yet so I'm still in disbelief. Which is too bad because my OH is excited and thinks that I'm regretful. I told him that once I talk to my doc and get confirmation that I'll shake the denial. I'll see him today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Nanner!! So happy for you and those are most defo preggos lines!!

AF arrived for me this am. Boo! Bummer! But to be expected.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Nanner. :hugs: It's okay, disbelief is a pretty normal reaction I think. Once the doctor confirms it, it's like a huge weight off your shoulders. :) lol. What time do you see the doctor today?? :D

Sorry to hear AF got you, snowflakes! :( :witch:!


----------



## Nanner

Well, I just got to work and it's 6:00 am here on Monday. I won't be able to call for another couple of hours, but I'm hoping they can see me this afternoon.

How long should I wait to start telling people? I'm a HUGE blabber mouth!


----------



## swanxxsong

AHHHHH I'm so excited for you!

And that's totally your call. We told parents as soon as we knew, and my sister too. I also told my two best and most trusted girlfriends. 

We told a scant few others before 8 weeks, only on a need-to-know basis. Once the 8-week appointment confirmed, we ended up telling the rest of family and friends. We couldn't hold back any longer. Then we had the emergency scan a week later and now, in a week I have my next visit.

Some woman wait until 12 weeks scan and appointment. Some wait longer, some way less. It's totally up to your husband and your thoughts. I felt that I would want a support group no matter what, so I wanted to tell people.


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> lu-is said:
> 
> 
> Poppie - :hugs: If it is AF than good luck for next cycle. (perhaps the spotting will stop?).
> 
> Is it possible to have implantation bleed so late? Its really light (pinky brown) and hasn't developed into a proper period or got heavier yet like normal. Not really holding out any hope, only the fact that it was 4 days late and I am really tired even with getting like 10 hours sleep each night. Also my Dr sort of said just to see what happened and come back if its not a proper period. Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Grrr at my silly body!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

It could be like Swan said, perhaps with the traveling your cycle got thrown off (is it consistently 29 days?) If you ovulated later than expected, and implantation generally happens between 6-10 days after ovulation it is possible.
I've read in a couple places that some women have experienced implantation bleeding around the time of their period.

thinking about my last two cycles, I ovulated on CD 17 & 18 - so if only implanted around 10 days later I would maybe get spotting at CD28 which would just make me think AF is here.

Your Dr. sounds optimistic. (I'll keep my fingers crossed for good news when I return).


----------



## lu-is

Nanner said:


> Well, I just got to work and it's 6:00 am here on Monday. I won't be able to call for another couple of hours, but I'm hoping they can see me this afternoon.
> 
> How long should I wait to start telling people? I'm a HUGE blabber mouth!

Hooray hooray, I'm still all excited for you. I think it would be so hard not to want to blurt it out at work. :wacko: I'm really going to try to wait for 8-12 weeks to mention it at work. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## pink23

sorry for af snowflakes, on to next cycle xx
still waiting havent tested think i want to wait until wednesday then maybe test with clearblue. xx


----------



## beccad

Snow - sorry AF got you :hugs: 

Poppie - I did wonder if all the travel may have thrown ovulation out of whack. Have you been charting? I can't remember what everyone is up to :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi girls, I have some serious catching up to do!

Firstly, congrats to *Nanner*! Definitely a BFP! Very happy for you! It must all feel a bit surreal if you aren't having any symptoms but I hope the dr puts your mind at ease today!

*Lu-is*, have fun camping! Hope you get plenty of BD'ing in! Talking of which, *beccad*, I hope all your hard work pays off ;)

*Snowflakes*, sorry about AF.

*Emilyanne*, welcome to our little group! It's a very friendly group and we're all at different stages, so we can all discuss and share our own experiences.
I had a very long wait for AF a while ago and it is very frustrating, all I can say is she does eventually come, when she's ready. I think parsley is meant to help, if you can eat / drink that.

Fingers crossed *Poppie*! Really hope you did OV late and that this is implantation!

*Meadows*, hope all is ok with you and that the bleeding had all stopped now.

*Kimberly*, I hope you're feeling better and *Jess*, I hope the new business venture takes off quickly!

Good luck to *pink*!

So sorry if I've missed anyone, I had a lot of pages to catch up on!

As for me, I'm waiting to OV . . . I've bought some conceive plus, which we'll try out this month. I've got to say, my libido is so much better now I'm off the pill (sorry if TMI!) but I didn't really quite how much the BCP had affected it. Just as well really, I suppose!


----------



## wanaBmummy

CONGRATS NANNER!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## swanxxsong

Mrs Mel - I noticed the same about BCP and libido. It's wonderful to finally feel yourself again, right?! :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

It really is!


----------



## wanaBmummy

swanxxsong said:


> Mrs Mel - I noticed the same about BCP and libido. It's wonderful to finally feel yourself again, right?! :D

I noticed that too :D lol x


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Nanner - BFP loud and clear! Its impossible to wrap your head around, it'll take a few days or weeks x


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies, yeah I was thinking that the travel would have thrown me out, but I'm pretty much certain now that it's just that horrible :witch: I had more heavy stuff this morning and now have AF pains too. Sigh. :(

Hubby is having his wisdom teeth out in hospital next week and I told him that, yes I will be looking after him and taking good care of him during his recovery, however lots of BD will still be a necessity around that time. He didn't complain ;) lol!!

I got my thermometer and started temping this morning. I am a bit clueless, but will see how I go.


*snowflakes* sorry to hear she got you too. Bring on next month hey?? :hugs:


----------



## Nanner

Well my doc hasn't told me anything I didn't already know. She said I had a "faint positive" though it's likely that I am pregnant if I got the same result four times now. She wouldn't confirm, but she did take a blood test and said she'd call in the morning.

This is such good news. :p I'm extremely relieved that it happened so quickly and easily. My biggest concern was that we'd be one of those couples that would have a hard time conceiving.

I think I'm going to tell my sister tonight. I figured that even if something does go wrong, I would tell her about that anyway.

I'm sorry I haven't been paying attention to all the posts. I promise to catch up.


----------



## Jess137

Yay! I'm so happy for you! Send some of that baby dust my way, will ya?


----------



## Nanner

:dust::dust::crib::dust::dust:

That's for everyone!


----------



## Poppiebug

Glad to hear the Dr's visit went ok. I'm sure everything will go smoothly for you Nanner. I'm so you didn't have to worry about it taking long. I'm soaking in your baby dust and I'm so jealous it happened first go for you, but extremely happy for you also :hugs:

I'm off on a conference for work from tomorrow morning, away from home for two days so that will take my mind of stupid AF and I know I'll be able to enjoy some drinks at the conference dinner. My colleague who is coming along would have known something was up if I wasn't drinking at an event like this. Looking forward to getting away, will miss hubby of course, but it's probably just what I need.

I hope everyone is well. xo


----------



## beccad

That's great news nanner. Now you can start to get excited! I'm bathing in the babydust!

Poppie I'm sorry AF definitely got you in the end. Good luck with taking your temperature! How's everything with your house btw? Meant to ask as I wasn't sure if there had been an update recently?

I can't remember if I said that I found my thermometer. It was in my brother's room (he's living with us at the moment) so that led to lots of questions about whether I was getting sick :haha: Anyhow, my temps are definitely post ovulation type temps so more waiting for me. I'd expect AF by the end of the month if I don't get lucky this cycle!

On another note, HOW is it possibly nearly the end of July :shrug: The months seem to be flying past this year, don't they? Or is it just me?

Jess how are things with you?

Has anyone heard from dodgegirl lately?

Everyone else, where are you at. Anyone approaching the time for AF or taking a test?


----------



## pink23

Im thinking of testing on wednesday. will be 5 days late. going to pre book doc appointment because it takes ages to get one and can always cancel if af turns up. x


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks *beccad* our house is going well (something else to think about when trying not to focus on TTC). The boys put in the data cabling on the weekend and the batts for the insulation were delivered today which means the plasterers will be going in this week to start the insides. Very exciting :)


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone yeah i message her the other week and she replied today, i belive she is not going through with the journey she choose to do. she said something didnt feel right. i have asked her to stay in our group as we will miss her if she went im waiting for her to reply x


----------



## Dinah93

Tested this morning at 11DPO, BFN not even a whisper of a positive. Think I'm out.


----------



## kimberley3

someone im talking to on here with another post they tested 10dpo and 12dpo and it was bfn. but got her + on the day her af was due so your so not out!!! do you have any signs x


----------



## swanxxsong

*Poppie*, sorry to hear the :witch: got you! :( But yay for being able to enjoy some drinks at the conference - hopefully it'll help take your mind off her! Exciting news about your house's progress too! When abouts will it be done?

Congrats *Nanner *- so happy for you! 

Glad someone heard from Dodgegirl - I was getting worried about her! :( I'm such an airhead, because I meant to PM her and make sure she was okay and forgot. Pretty much fail on my behalf. LOL. But like I said, glad someone touched base and I hope she's doing well. :hugs: 

I agree *Becca*, where the heck has the summer gone? I feel like it's going by so quickly! Ack!


----------



## beccad

kimberley3 said:


> hello everyone yeah i message her the other week and she replied today, i belive she is not going through with the journey she choose to do. she said something didnt feel right. i have asked her to stay in our group as we will miss her if she went im waiting for her to reply x

I did wonder if something like that happened. Shame, but I guess she's doing what is best for her.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Well i have decided to test on Saturday. It is a few days before AF is due but i have a wedding reception to go to and thought i would because of drinking. 

As *Pink* saw in another thread i wasn't too sure i think _*maybe*_ i am.

Since last Thursday i have been more tired and irratable and also a bit emotional. I've started to get the munchies a bit and yeasterday I kinda got that dull achy cramping kinda thing i get before i'm due my AF but its a whole week early. And all day today on my left side of my lower abdomen i've had this kind of niggle (don't know how to describe it lol) 

I don't know i may just be picking up on things that usually i wouldn't notice but we'll see. If i get to saturday and i think theres no point then i might not 

I said in the other thread i don't know whether to go by DPO or not because i have a this feeling that if i am it was teh week before i was supposed to ovulate and obviously i have no idea when i did ovulate (for all i know i might not have lol)

I do read what your all doing btw i don't ignor the posts i just never remember all of it to reply to lol

I can't quite remember what *dodgegirl* was planning but i'm sorry she's left us

Shame for those of you who got their AF this week. Hopefully next time

Those of you with a bun in the oven - *Nanner, Medow, Swann, welsh_mum* (not heard from her?) and *topsy* (although she hasn't come on here to announce it) hope all is well :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fingers crossed *Dinah* and *wanaB* for BFPs. *Dinah*, I know some women don't get theirs until they're several days late :)

Hope *dodgegirl* is ok, wherever she is, am thinking of her.


----------



## beccad

Oh i'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for your wana! It's all so confusing, isn't it. All these things could easily be a wonky cycle or super-mean PMT! Hopefully it won't be for you!


----------



## wanaBmummy

thankyooooou :) i'm trying to just stay nutral atm because i don't want to 
build myself up and then get a :bfn: xx


----------



## swanxxsong

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE people testing. :dance: I check here like, 100 times a day just to see if the # of bfps went up yet. xD

I'm so glad you guys tolerate me stalking ya'll. ;D


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol its uplifting how enthusiastic you are swann :D

I've just noticed on my ticker that it #9 of top 10 syptoms at 6DPO is vivid dreams....whaaat? :shrug: how is that a symptom of pregnancy. I've had vivid dreams my whole life lol x


----------



## Nanner

I got my blood test results. It turns out I'm already 4 weeks along. After doing the math, I ovulated about 8 days after my last AF visit. In fact, that was the first visit I had after I had finished my last pack of BC. My hubby has been calling me Fertile Myrtle for the last few days! :thumbup:

So, I guess I have to accept facts now. I'm going to have a baby! :happydance: I'm still shocked and awstruck, but am very excited. I don't know how I'm going to keep this a secret for very long!

I hope you all get a visit from the baby dust fairy soon! :dust:


----------



## Jess137

I wanna see a ticker Nanner! Are you gonna get a fruit one? Too bad they don't have one that says your baby is the size of a banana!!!

Hi, becca, I'm doing good. Thanks for asking!

Yes, I missed Paula but hadn't thought to send her a message. I hope she's doing ok.

Wana, I hope this is it! Good luck!

I'm thinking I'll ovulate soon hopefully, so I'm gonna jump DH for the next few days :winkwink:


----------



## Jess137

Wow swan, 11 weeks!!!!! Yay!

I just saw my coworker's daughter's ultrasound picture from this morning. She is I think 10 weeks, maybe 11. You can see it's little head and nose and one eye and mouth. So cute! I want a little peanut too! My coworker said that the baby was doing flips and waving it's arms around! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Well *WanaB*, it's exciting for me to go through this journey with the rest of you. :D We've gotten to know each other so well since, what?... April onward? And we're collected many more friends along the way... so it's awesome watching everything unfold!

Congrats *Nanner*!!! You will eventually become a banana if you get the fruit ticker! ;D That's week 21 I believe?? But eee, that's great for you - do you know when your next appointment is or anything?

Eee *Jess*, time to hop on that BD eh?? ;D Woohoo! :dust: for you, and everyone else as well! And aww, your coworker's ultrasound sounds like it was awesome! Good for her. :D Her baby's basically fully-formed by this point! 

I can't believe it's 11 weeks. Time is flyingggg. Eep!


----------



## Jess137

Ooh, there is a banana? Cool!

Yeah, I guess no BD for me tonight. I apparently agreed to babysit my 3yr old nephew and 8mo old niece tonight. The Facebook conversation was this:

Me: Hey! How are you? I miss the kids. How is Evie doing with her walking? I'd like to make plans to hang out sometime.

SIL: we're doing good, me and kids were all sick for awhile. we do need to get together soon . . . but would you like to visit with the kiddos tomorrow night. . .

Me: Sure
___________________
Then today I sent her a text asking if she wanted to hang out or if they needed a sitter, and she never answered. Then I got a text from my BIL just now saying that they are on their way over and they have to think of a way to compensate us somehow.

So yeah, apparently we are watching the kids tonight.


----------



## Nanner

So I went back and paid attention to everyone's posts. I'll try to stop being so self-absorbed!! (Though thank you for letting me be!)

Jess- I added a ticker (stole Swan's actually!). I don't know my due date yet so I guessed.

Swan- I just made my first appointment today. It'll be August 3rd. I'll probably get my first ultrasound the next week! I'll be sure to post it. Everything is happening so fast!

Wanabe- Fingers crossed for your next test! Hoping for a BFP!!

Poppie- Thinking of you. I know you had your hopes up this month, but I've got a good feeling that you'll get your BFP before you know it!

I'm trying so hard not to crack and spill the beans! My sister suggested I just starting telling random strangers to get my fix!

Speaking of my sis, she had a fantastic idea on how to drop the bomb to the fam. I hope some of you steal it!
She suggested getting T-shirts (I think I'll do coffee mugs instead) and getting them printed with my first ultrasound picture with the text "I'm going to be a Grandma/ Grandpa/ Uncle/ Aunt..." I thought I'd also put the due date on the back too! Then present them very nonchalantly the next time we're all together. In my case, it'll be on Labor Day weekend when we all meet up at the lake house.
Unfortunately, I don't think that's a good plan for my in-laws. So I thought I'd take a different approach with them. I thought I'd send them a congratulations card with a printout of the ultrasound picture. My mother in-law is VERY emotional so I thought this might give her a minute to calm down before I talk with her!

Keeping the baby dust flowing!! :dust:


----------



## pink23

sounds good nanner x
Im going to book by dr appointment today just incase af doesnt show up by friday so im a week late then. fx'd i can get in still getting bfns so feeling like im not pregnant
xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

*Jess *- ugh, sorry about the random babysitting. Puts a damper on things, eh? >.< And I wasn't sure if there was a banana - I had to look at the chart listing to see. xD I refer to it a lot, just seeing what kinds of fruits I need to buy for what weeks. (we're doing a weekly photo)

*Nanner *- I understand that sentiment; it'll keep coming at you pretty quickly, especially at first. Or I should say, that's how I felt! lol. I was like, "okay, is this really happening?" But yay, that's awesome!! You'll be having an appointment very soon then. Eee! I'm really hoping the printer is _fixed_ for my scan next week. I was bummed when I didn't get pics the last time but was willing to accept that because it was the ER, after all. But this time? I hope they give me something!! haha.

Aw, good luck *Pink*! Hope they can fit you in soon and give you an idea of what's happennig. :hugs:


ETA// and by the way, that's a super cute idea of how to tell, Nanner!! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Nanner excited for you!

Pink - hope you get that BFP soon!

Jess - bummer about no BDing!

Wannab - I totally have very vivid dreams all the time. So I totally can't count that as a symptom too!

Got advanced screening passes for Captain America tonight. Should be fun!


----------



## Jess137

I like that idea Nanner! It's really cute!


----------



## pink23

im out so this month was 33 day cycle xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww no *pink* hopefully next month then :) xx


----------



## lu-is

I'm glad you got your BFP confirmed *Nanner!*

*Pink23* - sorry the :witch: got you. darn.. more baby dust coming your way!!

I'm guestimating I ovulated somewhere between CD18-20. :shrug: maybe? Either way we did BD'ing every day anyways lol. Now for more waiting. But as we're going to visit my Brother in law for the next couple days and play with our neice I think I'll forget about symptom spotting some more.
Camping was a blast! We had a crazy storm on the first night. Downpour with golf ball sized hail - actually it got bigger than that even! I'll have to get the picture from my camera. we were lucky that our tent and car survived and no one was hurt. Some other people's car windows were smashed by the hail.


----------



## beccad

Sorry about AF pink :hugs:

Lu-is - hail like that must have been pretty scary! Glad nothing or no-one was injured! Good news that you can keep your mind off symptoms spotting, although there's something about nieces and nephews that makes me even more broody :wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Awee. Pink that sucks. Sorry! Hugs! I know how it feels!

Lu-is - How scary! Glad everyone is ok. Sounds like you had fun camping.

Captain America was ok. Not the best superhero movie but cool that it was in 3D.


----------



## lu-is

Thanks Becca and Snowflake - it was scary at the time, now it's a good story to tell. and apparently we're a party of history. lol The lake we camped at hasn't seen a storm like that in 50 years. :)

I like superhero movies, I'm sure we'll go see Captain America someday.. glad to hear it's okay.
We went and saw the final Harry Potter last night. I couldn't help but giggle during parts of it; it was a good movie.

Becca - it's true sometimes playing with another child or holding a baby can make less broody, other times it really makes me want one.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry *pink* :(

Glad you had fun camping *Lu-is*, fingers crossed for you this month!

I'm planning to see Captain America when it's out, I'm a bit of a movie nerd :)

Well, have just got an almost positive OPK, seems very early to me as my last cycle was so long, but ah well, shall give it the benefit of the doubt and BD just in case!

Babydust all round!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ooh, just got a smiley face too . . . my cycles are weird!!


----------



## Meadows

Hello all,

Well i'm afraid i come with bad news :-( Sorry i haven't been around for a while, but since i started having some brown spotting last saturday morn, things went from bad to worse on Monday, and i no longer have a little one :-( I went to the EPU on Monday morn and at that time was only brown spotting. Because i was only just over 4 weeks gone, they said there is nothing that they could really do as even if they were to scan they wouldn't be able to see anything. So they booked me in for a scan at 6 weeks just to check everything was ok. So i left the EPU feeling quite positive really as the nurse said it is quite common and that i'll probably find that it'll just go by the end of the week......well i wish. It was so ironic, because just as i got back to work i felt a gush of something (sorry tmi!) and there it was - lots of bright red blood and clots :-( It has carried on ever since and my boobs are no longer sore, so i have miscarried. I can't believe how common it is - 1 in 4 apparently, but also can't believe that it's happened to me. I rang the EPU back and they said as long as i wasn't in too much pain, then i just need to let it all happen - and i haven't had any pain thankfully - just normal period cramps etc. So will be heading back to the EPU to get a scan just to make sure all is ok. 

My car also broke down this week, so all in all a pretty crap week! So i am now out of the game for a month or so until my body sorts itself out and we can get on the wagon again - i knew it was too good to be true to conceive in the first month.

Anyway....sorry to rant on!!! CONGRATS Nanner - very exciting news - good luck!!!!

Sorry to those whose AF have showed up.......on to the next month - fingers crossed!!
Good luck to those in the 2ww and those due to test!
Hope all is well with our pg ladies!

xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry hun x


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw im sorry you've had to go through that. Take it easy and look after yourself :) :hugs: xx


----------



## pink23

so sorry meadows xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Meadows. :( :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss sweetheart. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your OH at this difficult time. I hope your body adjusts quickly for you! <3


----------



## wanaBmummy

I don't mean to be insensitive to you Medows but i hope you don't mind me having a bit of a ramble :)

I went out a bought 2 pg tests earlier. I'm really in two minds about whether or not i think i am. Somethings make me say yeah but then i don't know whether i'm just trying not to get my hopes up im like no don't be stupid no i'm not kinda thing.

Anyway i was contemplating testing tomorrow morning because whats the difference between friday and saturday really. It'll be about 4 days before AF is due and i've said to OH if its a negative i'll leave it and see if AF shows up....if it doesn't by next friday then i'll test again.

I don't know why i felt the need to share with everyone. I supose its just nice to chat sometimes :D your all a such a lovely bunch xxx


----------



## beccad

Meadows I'm really sorry to read your news :hugs: Unfortunately miscarriages are very common in early pregnancy :cry:

Wana, I've done the same too chick. Try not to test too early - the pregnancy hormone doubles roughly every 24 hours so a day can make a difference as to whether it shows on a test or not. 9DPO is still really early too.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i know...its only because i've got a wedding reception to go to on saturday so wanted to do one just incase :) xx


----------



## Jess137

I'm so sorry Meadows. 

I don't want to be insensitive but I was really excited about something... ovulation tests and pregnancy tests are covered by my flexible spending account, so I can get all I want with that until I run out of money! I am in POAS heaven! I spent $80 at Walgreens a little bit ago getting an OPK 20 day kit and some digi pg tests....


----------



## Nanner

I'm sorry Meadows! :cry: I have heard that statistic before and it's tough to believe this day in age. :flower: I wish you a speedy recovery.

Wannabe- Just to give you a helpful hint, I tested 2 days after I expected to see AF and got a very clear BFN. Then I spent the rest of the week drinking like a fish only to find it should have been a BFP. Even 2 days after I got a BFP, the doc tested me but wouldn't confirm until she saw the blood test results. Be careful!

Good luck to the testers! :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *meadows* so sorry to hear about your loss :( Thinking of you. :hugs:

Just a quick pop-in from me. I'm very tired after a big conference dinner last night. Lucky I wasn't preggo this month as I wouldn't have been able to get away from the booze without people knowing something was up. Looking forward to getting home tonight and having a lazy weekend. AF is almost gone so might get some practicing in :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck to our testers and again, big hugs to meadows. 

Welcome back Poppie! Glad you had an enjoyable time and yay for AF being almost gone!

How are you feeling Nanner?

That's awesome that opks and hpts are covered Jess! Great savings for you!

SO GLAD IT'S ALMOST FRIDAY. I am beat. I was just asleep on the couch til I woke up bc puppy puked on hubby. Trying to fall back asleep is rough. Ugh. :( haha


----------



## Nanner

How are you feeling Meadows?

I feel surprisingly good. I'm probably jinxing myself by saying this, but I feel very normal. So normal I still find myself questioning the results!

I'm driving myself nuts trying to keep it a secret. I don't know if I'm going to make it until the second trimester. Although, I really want to do the coffee cup thing with my fam so I'm going to try really hard to hold out! I'm generally a bad secret keeper so we'll see how I do.

I can't wait for the weekend! My hubby works nights and I work days (this week) so we haven't even really discussed the news. May be why I'm so eager to tell someone!


----------



## Jess137

Girls! Free tarot card readings! Here's mine:

*Card 1 (Judgement) : How you feel about yourself now »*
You feel this is an end to an era or at least a certain phase of your life - you are taking stock and looking where you want to go from here. This ending is not one for regret but for rejoicing. Soon you will enjoy the rewards for your past efforts. As with any period of endings, many opportunities will present themselves and the choice that you make will have far reaching implications that could change your life dramatically. Any legal issues should be ruled in your favour.
*
Card 2 (The Hierophant) : What you most want at this moment »*
The cards suggest that what you most want at this time is to have someone around you that you can trust and confide in, knowing that they won't let you down. There are moral issues here, knowing right from wrong, and you may feel that you need some advice or wise counsel from a teacher, priest, parent or someone you have a lot of respect for, in order to help you make the right decision.

*Card 3 (The Sun) : Your fears »*
You are afraid that things seem too good to be true, so much pleasure and joy - well enjoy it, sometimes we can be pleasantly surprised. If you have been unwell this is a time of rejuvenation and good health. Perhaps you are afraid that things won't actually get better - have faith you are about to enter a happy and pleasurable time. The Sun heralds an ending to difficulties and a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby.

*
Card 4 (Death) : What is going for you »*
A time of absolute endings and brand new beginnings, your life is going through a period of great transformation. Whilst it may be difficult or even painful you will pull through. You will be free for a brand new phase in your life.

*Card 5 (The Chariot) : What is going against you »*
Watch out for being too arrogant or letting that ego of yours get over inflated, nobody likes a know it all. Watch that temper too, aggressive bullying behaviour will only set you back. If this doesn't sound like you, beware of someone like this that could set you back. This is a time of movement and change, and conflicts ending in victory, so don't give up.

*Card 6 (The Empress) : Outcome »*
This is a truly creative and fertile time. Expect the best if you are considering having a child, creating a new job or business opportunity or starting a creative project. The Empress symbolizes abundance, joy and happiness, and reassurance - a firm foundation for future progress.


I know its all pure BS, but it sounds promising! Here's the link https://www.free-tarot-reading.net/


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Meadows, I am soo very sorry. Sending you lots of hugs and strength your way.


----------



## lu-is

Meadows said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well i'm afraid i come with bad news :-( Sorry i haven't been around for a while, but since i started having some brown spotting last saturday morn, things went from bad to worse on Monday, and i no longer have a little one :-( I went to the EPU on Monday morn and at that time was only brown spotting. Because i was only just over 4 weeks gone, they said there is nothing that they could really do as even if they were to scan they wouldn't be able to see anything. So they booked me in for a scan at 6 weeks just to check everything was ok. So i left the EPU feeling quite positive really as the nurse said it is quite common and that i'll probably find that it'll just go by the end of the week......well i wish. It was so ironic, because just as i got back to work i felt a gush of something (sorry tmi!) and there it was - lots of bright red blood and clots :-( It has carried on ever since and my boobs are no longer sore, so i have miscarried. I can't believe how common it is - 1 in 4 apparently, but also can't believe that it's happened to me. I rang the EPU back and they said as long as i wasn't in too much pain, then i just need to let it all happen - and i haven't had any pain thankfully - just normal period cramps etc. So will be heading back to the EPU to get a scan just to make sure all is ok.
> 
> My car also broke down this week, so all in all a pretty crap week! So i am now out of the game for a month or so until my body sorts itself out and we can get on the wagon again - i knew it was too good to be true to conceive in the first month.
> 
> Anyway....sorry to rant on!!! CONGRATS Nanner - very exciting news - good luck!!!!
> 
> Sorry to those whose AF have showed up.......on to the next month - fingers crossed!!
> Good luck to those in the 2ww and those due to test!
> Hope all is well with our pg ladies!
> 
> xx

oh Meadow I am so sorry!!! :hugs: I hope that you are doing okay and that you can start trying again right away.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nanner said:


> I'm sorry Meadows! :cry: I have heard that statistic before and it's tough to believe this day in age. :flower: I wish you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Wannabe- Just to give you a helpful hint, I tested 2 days after I expected to see AF and got a very clear BFN. Then I spent the rest of the week drinking like a fish only to find it should have been a BFP. Even 2 days after I got a BFP, the doc tested me but wouldn't confirm until she saw the blood test results. Be careful!
> 
> Good luck to the testers! :thumbup:

Thankyou :) I know it was early but i tested this morning..kinda caved into my OH wanting to know lol although i did explain everything. It was of course a :bfn: so i am going to leave it like that now until my AF does or doesn't arrive like i said yeasterday.

I will have a drink at the reception but not excessivly..i'm not a big drinker anyway. But yeah i tohught i would update you all xxx


----------



## beccad

The BFN at this stage won't mean much. There's still plenty of time for it to go positive!


----------



## pink23

I think once you know about dpo and when to test it the leathelist thing. sometimes I wish I would just wait lol
Im off to the church later to ask if we an get married then and see if they have the date we want and book. Im hoping all this wedding planning will put my mind of trying and maybe this cyle i'll get my bfp xx


----------



## CeeDee

Meadow, I am so sorry for your news. You will be in my prayers. We are here for you.

I hope everyone had a great week. I&#8217;m so glad its Friday. I have a 3 day weekend and we get my husband daughter. Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for wedding plans Pink! I loved planning my wedding. Basically I am a dork and just love planning everything!!

Poo on the BFN Wanab. But I think you still have time for that to turn into a BFP!

Oh, sounds like a fun weekend Ceedee! Enjoy yourself!

We are going to a benefit event with our friends called Land, Lake & Lyrics which supports Autism. We will have a nice dinner and get to see Boyz II Men in concert too. Should be lots of fun. Other than that - we just plan on relaxing.


----------



## pink23

sounds like a great night snow.
My wedding is booked yey 20th october 2012 and in a church to xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

woop woop *pink* :D

Our wedding would have been in October if we'd of not changed anything for people.

I can't believe my friends getting married tomorrow its come around so fast :D

It just makes me realise how close my wedding is lol :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Meadows

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I'm ok....kinda got my heada round it now and just have to pick myself up, dust myself off and carry on. Just about stopped bleeding now, so just have to wait a while for AF to show and then we can start again, so will prob be more like September for us now. Good luck to everyone else and thank you again. It's so nice to know that i can come on here for some support  

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Nanner

Well I caved today. I have been dying to tell people, so when I met up with a friend early in the morning for a run, I ended up spilling the beans. When I got home, my hubby and I decided it's time to tell the fams. There was no way I was going to make it six weeks not telling someone... else. Unfortunately, that means I won't get to the coffee cup thing. But I hope someone else does! I think it's a really cute idea.

All is well. Still no symptoms. 

Still crossing fingers and toes for this weeks testers! :thumbup:

How are you doing Meadows? :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone! I hope you've been having a great weekend. 

*Meadows *- good to hear you're doing ok :hugs: Fingers crossed your AF returns and you can get back into the swing of things (so to speak).

Bugger about the BFN *WanaB* but there's still time. It's so hard to not think about testing. I'm going to try and be good this cycle and not test until AF is due.

My footy team had a big and very important win over one of our long time rivals last night, so it was nice to be able to celebrate that with an apple cider. Met up with some friends for lunch today. They had also been over to America recently so it was fun to be able to share and compare stories with them.

Went to our house yesterday. The plasterers have been in and its starting to look more like a home inside! It is supposed to be officially at lock up stage which means there's no more excuses for weather as all the work will be inside.

Looking forward to getting our baby dance on again this week. I think we'll go with every second day and perhaps each day around my predicted most fertile time. Our only hurdle will be hubby's wisdom tooth operation this Wednesday but as I think I told you before he didn't mind that we'd still have to DTD while he recovers. LOL!


----------



## Dinah93

I'm so sorry Meadows, I hope you and your OH are holding up okay. 

AF arrived on Thursday, no suprise there and its still early days so I'm dissapointed but what will be will be. Going on holiday for 2 1/2 weeks on Thusday, so I will be mostly awol this month. I think its for the best though, I find you can drive yourself mad with symptom spotting when it can just as easily be AF signs (and lets face it we're a lot more aware of our bodies than ever before), so I'm just going to enjoy my husband for a few months and try to let things take their course however that pans out - new motto is sticky beans don't like stressed bodies.


----------



## beccad

Dinah93 said:


> I'm so sorry Meadows, I hope you and your OH are holding up okay.
> 
> AF arrived on Thursday, no suprise there and its still early days so I'm dissapointed but what will be will be. Going on holiday for 2 1/2 weeks on Thusday, so I will be mostly awol this month. I think its for the best though, I find you can drive yourself mad with symptom spotting when it can just as easily be AF signs (and lets face it we're a lot more aware of our bodies than ever before), so I'm just going to enjoy my husband for a few months and try to let things take their course however that pans out - new motto is sticky beans don't like stressed bodies.

Sorry to hear AF arrived. I like your knew motto - it makes total sense! I'm trying to follow that sort of philosophy myself this month! Have a good holiday!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well ladies i have just managed to get into my house after coming home from a fab evening at my freinds wedding reception to find we were locked out of the house as both of us had left our keys at home!!! Baring in mind this was 1am after alot of drinks and dancing lol

I've been on the roof trying to get in the sky light and bathroom window and we contemplated smashing a window (would have if we wernt renting). ended up tape'n two poles together and putting a hook on the end, pushing it through the letter box and hooking my handbag from underneath a table to hoist it to the frontdoor and rifling for my keys with my hands jammed through the letter box!! I tell you what i am amazed we managed to do it. I am just glad we are in and so is my OH as he has a very bad hangover today lol

However i now have to go food shopping as we have nothing lol 

Oh and on top of it all i have a water infection/thrush (tmi sorry) because we used lube :blush: I can't use anything down there other wise it sets me off...i have a very sensitive chemical balance unfortunatly xx


----------



## swanxxsong

OMG *WanaB*, sounds like you had quite the adventure! LOL. And I'm sorry to hear about your infection. /: That sounds awful! 

sorry AF got you, *Dinah*. :(

:hugs: *Meadows*.

Ooo that's exciting about your house, *Poppie*! :D And your footy team too. Things are really falling into place now with your new home, eh? How awesome! I cannot wait until it's all done so we can see pictures! :dance:

Haha, it's all good *Nanners* - we told our parents right off the bat, because trying to keep that a secret would have been near-impossible. Everyone's 'telling timeline' is different, and mine was definitely ahead of most people. Heck, a lot of people I know are about as far as me and haven't told a lot of people - and some haven't told any! I can't believe fathom that notion. :haha: I have a big freakin' mouth, so yeah... whoops? :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well my :bfn: was accurate as my AF has decided to show up today a few days early. A bit sneeky to tbh cause i was not expecting it lol 

I am not too bummed out because we wern't supposed to be trying this month anyway. Anyway i was thinking and this means that if we do get pg next month we're find out while we are in Greece for the wedding!! :D x


----------



## beccad

Wana, glad you got home ok, but store your handbag, keys and suchlike somewhere else! If you could hook them like that then so could a burglar. Make sure no valuables are stored so they can be seen or 'hooked' through your letterbox!


----------



## Jess137

Sorry to be o/t, but I just wanted to ask for your thoughts and prayers for my cousin (the one who's pg with identical twin girls). She's 31 weeks and has developed pre-eclampsia. She is in the hospital on bedrest and will be there until the babies are delivered, which could be as soon as Monday, or up to 2 weeks from now. They are a little over 3 pounds each right now, and she has been given steroids for their lungs. Forgot to add, they were planning on inducing her or doing a c-section in the first 2 weeks of September.

We are just hoping she can keep the babies in there a little while longer.


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Wana, glad you got home ok, but store your handbag, keys and suchlike somewhere else! If you could hook them like that then so could a burglar. Make sure no valuables are stored so they can be seen or 'hooked' through your letterbox!

lol well only if they're willing to stand there with a pole that reached out into the road when just touching the door....its a good 10ft or more gap tbh we were lucky we managed to hook the bag and from there had to pull it along the floor and then lift it 4 foot to the letter box. We were there at least 20 minutes :haha: and we had to put a proper hook on the end of it not just kind of "hook" it lol xx

*Jess* i will keep her in my thoughts...hope all goes well and she can hang on in there x


----------



## Jess137

Sorry about the infection wanaB. Did you get some medicine from the store or from the doctor? And I'm glad you were able to get into your house. How did you get on the roof though??


----------



## wanaBmummy

no i haven't i was going to see if i can flush it through and then go if i need to cause its not that bad tbh 

Oh i didn't get onto the proper roof...that would be a task as its a 3 story terraced house lol but our kitchen is an extention and has a flat roof and the bathroom window and is just above and there is a sky light in the kitchen roof. My dad and OH gave me a leg up and i had to partially use the cage around the outside light to do the last bit lol xx


----------



## beccad

Jess that's very scary news, but I'm sure it'll all turn out fine - they're a good weight for preemie twins xx


----------



## beccad

Girls, I'm going to take a bit of a break from this site as I find it a bit overwhelming, and I think it's actually making me more stressed about what is happening or not happening on the TTC front, obsessing over symptoms and such like. Still defo TTCing, but just taking a ;ess informed route, I think!

This thread and you ladies are lovely, and it's nothing personal at all. I might well be back, but if i'm not I wish you all the best and hope you all get sticky BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## kimberley3

Hi sorry I have not been on foR a while been having a rough time ear infection long story cut short had it ten days doctors not helping outside and inside infection and maybe face bones infected it has swelled up my one side of face. eneded up going to the emergey doctors then sent to hospital on an antibiotic iv drip morphine based pain relief and scared as if i did catch this month what is it going to do to the little june bug. And to top things off im still in massive pain even after pain relief :(
Sorryb jess about your cousin hopefully things will go well. Wanna sorry about af and i bet that would be nice 2 find out while away. Nanner i would struggle not to tell people.


----------



## Jess137

I wish you all the best Becca! When I took a little hiatus from B&B, I was a lot less stressed out about the TTC thing. I totally understand. Good luck in your journey, I hope we will talk to you again, and with our BFP's!


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry to hear that Kimberley, I hope you feel better soon. 

Nanner, I agree, I don't think I could go without telling people for more than a day. I have such a big mouth!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone, hopefully your weekends have been good.

Pink, congrats on wedding planning. It may seem like a lot of time, but it will fly by.

Poppiebug, Congrats on your house, it must be so awesome. Good luck with your BD&#8217;ing plan.

Dinah, Sorry about AF, enjoy your vacation.

Jess, I will be praying for your cousin. I am so sorry to hear about her complications. I see you&#8217;ve joined myfitnesspal. I&#8217;m on that site as well.

Beccad, I totally understand. I&#8217;ve been thinking doing the same thing. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone. Monday again - sigh. Least I've got a fairly full schedule this week and will be out of the office a fair bit. 

Here's a couple of photos of my house as it is at the moment. We think it's looking pretty good. We can't get a good shot of it from the front though because the rubbish cage and porta-loo is there. 

Spoiler
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_9685.jpg

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_9582_2.jpg

*wanaB* Sorry about AF and your infection :( I have always had issues with lube, not to the point of infection but it was stingy. Since we've been properly BD we've been using Preseed which doesn't seem to have the same negative effect. Good work on getting your keys through your letterbox!! I had to read that twice because in Australia you normally have your letterbox outside your house, so I was like WTF? :haha:

*Jess137 * Sending thoughts and prayers to your cousin and family. I hope she hangs in there and the bubbas are born fit and healthy. :hugs:

*beccad* I will miss you becca but I can understand your situation. Looking forward to hearing from you again soon. Take care xo :hugs:

*kimberley3* That does not sound good. I hope you are getting better now.:hugs:

I hope everyone has a great week. 

xo


----------



## kimberley3

I wish I felt better still inside. They are doing a pregnancy test today would it show if I was I ov around 13 July and due on 30 July for a 32 cycle sorry if I am makin no sense I'm on morphine based drugs keep falling asleep every min or so lol


----------



## Nanner

Kimberly- Sorry you aren't feeling well! Take it easy.

Jess- My thoughts are with you and your friend.

Poppie- The house looks great! Downhill from here!

Wannabe- You're very resourceful, especially for having been three sheets to the wind! My sis and I got locked out of our Jamaican beach cabin. We got back in through the bathroom shower using a stick, towel, and hair tie! 

I still don't have any symptoms to speak of. However, I have noticed that I get severe side aches while running. I run regularly and it usually isn't a problem, but the aches are so bad that I end up hunched over and they never seem to go away. I even notice them while I'm walking! It's so frustrating because I really want to be able to run during my pregnancy. I'm also registered for a half marathon in a couple of months, which was quite expensive. Hopefully it's just temporary.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw *WanaB*, so sorry to hear about the :witch:! :( What a bummer! But way to keep it optimistic and cheers to next cycle! I can&#8217;t even believe how quickly your wedding is approaching. I&#8217;m so excited for you! How is the infection clearing up for you? Hope it leaves you soon!

Thoughts and prayers with your cousin, her baby twinnies and her family at this time, *Jess *&#8211; please keep us posted!

Best wishes to you *Becca *&#8211; these sites can be both supportive and stressful, in every manner. But you&#8217;ll be in my thoughts and I wish all the best to you and your hubby at this time. =) I hope we&#8217;ll see you around soon, especially in first trimester! ;) But no, seriously, take the time you need. <3 We&#8217;ll miss you!

Aw *Kimberley*, sorry to hear things are rubbish right now, you poor thing. <3 Hope all is well and that everything clears up quickly!

Have fun on vacay, *Dinah*!

Ahh *Poppie *the house looks great thus far! Congrats!

Hope your aches go away soon Nanner! I admire you pushing through it to run! I haven&#8217;t run since my 5k on June 11. I&#8217;m totally disappointed in myself and embarrassed to how lazy I&#8217;ve become. I&#8217;m starting working out again this week, making small steps to get myself back into some form of shape, anyway. Bah! Glad you&#8217;re feeling well otherwise though &#8211; maybe you&#8217;ll be one of the lucky ones!

AFM, long and busy week this week &#8211; Tuesday I have a doctor&#8217;s appointment with my OBG and that evening we&#8217;re going to a minor league baseball game &#8211; yay! Thursday I have my appointment at the perinatal clinic for the scan and blood testing &#8211; part 1 of 2 for DS and other such testing. My brain&#8217;s struggling to focus on work right now, but I need to keep pushing through so my days go faster. -__-

I hope everyone had a great weekend, best wishes to those testing and :dust: to everyone who is getting down an&#8217; dirty this week. ;D 

xoxoxox


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry to the ladies who have been caught by AF.

*Jess*, fingers crossed for your cousin, please keep us posted.

*Beccad*, completely understand you feeling that way. Will miss you being around, but good luck, hope you get your BFP very soon!


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Nanner* - I wasn't three sheets to the wind thats why i was so successful lol We had gone to my parents when we realised at 1 in the morning and slept then went back to sort it out sunday mid day lol

*Swan* - well i might as well be at this point i've got a lot to look forward to atm so i don't feel like buming out lol I know the wedding is *1 month *today people!!! see my ticker :D :D and its *24 days* till we fly!! which is 3 weekends including a birthday weekend for OH :happydance: Its going to wizz by. We just sorted out the final bits this weekend. Am getting rather excited now :thumbup:

Oh and i don't do excercise very often as it is let alone when pregnant so good on you if your managing to carry on with it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow. Lots of catching up to do.

Jess - Thinking about your cousins twins. Keep us updated.

Kim - Hope you are feeling better today. Sounds really serious - happy you are going to the dr to get it all sorted out.

Wanab - What a story! Glad you were able to get your keys without having to break a window. We did that once with the storm door and had to call a locksmith! Hooray for your wedding only being 1 month away - how exciting!

Becca - Sorry to hear you go and wish you nothing but the best in life. Hope you will at least log on to let us know one day that you got your BFP!

Poppie - House is coming along nicely. Love the brick!

The Boyz II Men concert was awesome! We had a great time. 

On another note, my chart so far this month is a freaking hot mess. I don't know what in the world is going on with my body. I don't know if it is this heat wave but something is seriously effecting it.

Hubby modded our Wii and put 120 games on it. Sweet. So guess what we have been doing the past few days. So much fun!!


----------



## Jess137

Kimberley, I'm sorry you are still feeling so bad! I really hope you get better soon.

Poppie, love the house! It's really coming along!

Wanab, congrats on 1 month till your wedding! Also, I thought that you were drunk when you got into your house also, I was thinking that I would never have been that coordinated when I'm drunk!

Nanner, I hope that pain goes away soon. Good for you for keeping in shape! I can't even do that and I'm not pg!

Swan, 12 weeks tomorrow! Wow! I can't wait until you get a scan picture for us to see....(I'm living vicariously through you right now!)

I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month. I'm on CD21 and nothing yet. I've been temping and using a First Response digital OPK kit this month. I have no idea what is going on with my body. Also have no idea when AF is going to show since my cycles keep getting longer. If and when AF shows, I'm going to buy one of those home fertility tests to see if I have something wrong with me.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Poppie your house looks great! You must be so excited.

Nanner, Sorry about your side aches that doesn&#8217;t sound good. Hopefully, they will go away before your half marathon. 

Kimbereley, I&#8217;m praying for you to feel better. So sorry!

Swanxx, I just noticed you are 12 weeks. Congrats!!!! I am so excited for you. Were you scared to exercise or you just weren&#8217;t motivated?

Swanflakes, I&#8217;m glad you enjoyed the Boyz II Men concert. Enjoy your Wii. I pulled mine out this past weekend and played a little Metroid 3 and Harvest Moon.

Jess137, Sounds like you&#8217;ve had a frustrating month. I&#8217;m starting to feel as though I&#8217;m not ovulated either. Next month I plan on starting to temp. Keep us posted on the home fertility test.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I have my OBG appointment in 2 hours. NERVOUS. lol. But no scan today, just the general poke and prod and pee in a cup, and we should hear the heartbeat with the doppler. :dance: Then Thursday, it's screening time! 

Hope everyone has a good Tuesdayyyy! <3


----------



## Nanner

Wannabe- Yay! Wedding just around the corner! 

Poppie- The house seems to be coming along. Is everything on schedule?

Swan- How did your OB apt go? Hope everything is well!

Snowflakes- I love Boyz to Men! I haven't listened to them in years though.

Jess- Hopefully you're mistaken about not ovulating this month. Let's hope for a surprise! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! I have a terrible memory sometimes. :dohh:

I went for a five mile run this morning and it went pretty well. I did some reading and changed things up. Slowing down helped. I only got a small side ache today and it went away.

I'm going to my husband's 10 year class reunion this weekend. I can't lie. It's not going to be easy to get through without beer! There's a lot of fun things planned (rafting, a dance, softball tournament) but they don't seem quite as fun without a drink or two! Oh well. All my friends say to put my sense of humor hat on and not let the drunks have all the fun! :drunk:


----------



## swanxxsong

Went well, thanks Nanner! :) Found the heartbeat right away, so that was awesome. But as she's poking (on my stomach, not inside or anything) she said she feels my uterus is closer to 16 weeks than 12. WTF. I ended up posting a thread because I'm confused, but whatever. As I read, it appears to be highly possible that it's nothing, or that she mis-calculated. So whatever, we'll see Thursday! I'm on cloud nine currently. Eee. When's your appointment?! I know you said but my memory is fail and I looked back and couldn't find it. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Swan! Maybe you did make a cruise baby after all? :D


----------



## Dinah93

Hey all. Looks like my Junebug might be 2012 not 2011. Apparently my AF is too light due to hormones being mucked up after coming off implanon, so at present there is nothing for a bean to really stick to. Really dissapointed as she says it could take 6 months to sort out. There are worse things in life but I'm so impatient! I guess this means just enjoying hubby and hoping for heavy AFs for the next few months.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Dinah, I really hope things move along quickly for you. I know how hard it is to be forced to wait. Hopefully it won't be as long as 6 months. Definitely try to relax and enjoy hubby for the time being.


----------



## Jess137

Swan, I had no idea they could tell by "poking around" how old the baby is, especially that early. I'll be interested to see what happens at the scan. Still can't wait to see scan pics!

I'm sorry Dinah. It looks like my cycles haven't been sorted out either. I thought I had stopped BCP early enough but I guess not. I hope it happens for you soon! (And me!)
Thanks for the support everyone. 

Nanner, I'm glad that you were able to exercise without all the pain. I can't even run a mile and I'm NOT pg, so good for you!


----------



## Nanner

I'm so happy for you Swan! You might have a LO sooner than you think! 
My appointment is a week from this Wednesday. It'll just be the usually height/ weight, vitamin lecture, ect visit. The nurse told me a few days ago that I should be able to make an appointment during this appointment for my first ultrasound the following week. This seems early but that's so exciting! I didn't know you could already see a baby?!

Jess- Sorry about your news! That's a bummer, but you're right. It could be worse.


----------



## snowflakes120

Dinah93 said:


> Hey all. Looks like my Junebug might be 2012 not 2011. Apparently my AF is too light due to hormones being mucked up after coming off implanon, so at present there is nothing for a bean to really stick to. Really dissapointed as she says it could take 6 months to sort out. There are worse things in life but I'm so impatient! I guess this means just enjoying hubby and hoping for heavy AFs for the next few months.

Dinah - I have been wondering this about myself as well. How do you know you are "too light?" My last AF was just 3 days and not very much at all. It had crossed my mind that there might not be enough there to stick to. I came off my BCP in January and my cycles regulated right away. But this also has kind been a thought in my head. Did you have a Dr. do a test or something??? Also, not to be rude or anything - but are you on the thinner side of your height/weight? My BMI is 19.5 which is considered "normal" but is on the lower side of a normal range. I have wondered if that might have something to do with it as well.... 

Hugs to you and here's to hoping for heavy AF's...


----------



## swanxxsong

*Mrs Mel *&#8211; I have no idea, but I&#8230; couldn&#8217;t be 4 weeks ahead. I just &#8230; there&#8217;s no possible way. :haha: But we&#8217;ll see! I mean, I was measuring right on target at 9 weeks so I can&#8217;t grasp how suddenly they&#8217;d be like, Oh ho, what is this? xD

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear of the struggles, *Dinah*! That&#8217;s frustrating. =( Is there anything they do for it, or do they just ride it out naturally? 

That&#8217;s the thing, *Jess*, my sister says that it&#8217;s not accurate to push on my stomach and make that kind of guesstimate, so she said she is sure I&#8217;m fine. I&#8217;m torn between trusting a doctor who&#8217;s obviously been there for decades and has to have some idea, and my sister who went through a run-around plenty of times about her baby over similar things. So I&#8217;m taking it easy and waiting to see what they see on Thursday. I had a full bladder, a partially-full stomach and a uterus in there that she was poking. Never know what could have been happening!

I also hope your cycles sort out soon, *Jess*. So annoying!

Exciting, *Nanner*! That is so awesome for you &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait to hear how it goes. And yes&#8230; I&#8217;m looking for a link&#8230; here we go!

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html

If you go in at 7 weeks, they&#8217;ll schedule you likely for an 8 week&#8230; which means you&#8217;ll see a bean, no doubt! Mine had leg and arm buds when I went at 9, and they were twitching and flailing about quite a bit. So at 8, you&#8217;d get a nice shot of your peanut, no doubt! Do you know how many u/s they&#8217;ll permit you to have? I was only supposed to get one! But well, between an ER visit and my DS screening, I&#8217;ll get three. Bit more reassuring.


----------



## Jess137

I just wanted to say to our preggo girls, thanks for sticking around. I really enjoy hearing your updates, and having your support (as I'm sure everyone else is also!) Thank you!


----------



## Nanner

Jess- I really enjoy this forum and would hate to leave! Plus, I don't want to have to have to make a connection with new people when I know the ones here are so great! :hugs:
The thought has crossed my mind that I might make some people feel bad. I know some June Bugs are having set backs and I don't want to seem like I'm rubbing in my good fortune. I hope no one feels that way.


----------



## Jess137

I don't feel like that at all! I'm genuinely happy for you. We are all here to support each other, and obviously we weren't all going to get pg at the same time.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 

Getting our BD on, perhaps a little early but better too much than too little right?? :winkwink: LOL!

Hubby is getting his wisdom teeth out today. I'll be taking him down to the hospital shortly. He's a bit nervous but no where near as bad as I was 5 years ago when I had mine out. Long story, but I cried all the way to the theatre and was crying when I woke up. He'll be fine anyway.

I'd like to thank our preggo ladies (lol that sounds funny) for hanging around too. You shouldn't feel bad about being here with the rest of us still trying to get that BFP. Your thoughts and words of wisdom are much appreciated. :hugs:

Thanks everyone for the house comments. It's very exciting to see it all coming together. I've been to the display home of our house so many times I know it inside out, so it's awesome to see our actual home taking the same shape. It seems to be on schedule, even though they had a few days delay with the outside stuff with weather, but now it's at lock up stage everything can be happening inside the house. 

I hope everyone else is well. I'd better go get ready to take this boy to the hospital. 

Talk soon :flower:
xo


----------



## Jess137

My cousin had the babies this evening. Her sister said they are doing great! Both 3 lb 14 oz, and 16 inches. They will be in the NICU for 6 weeks which is normal procedure for preemies at this hospital. My cousin is apparently doing really well. I can't wait to see the girls!


----------



## Nanner

That's such good news Jess!


----------



## Jess137

Thanks! I'm excited!

Oooh, also I'm going to start Vitex tomorrow. I'm going to buy it at lunch tomorrow if I have time. I wish I had known earlier, but apparently you're supposed to start it when you stop BCP's to get your cycle back on track.

EDIT: Wow, I feel like a horrible person now. I was so excited a minute ago and now I just want to cry (about the babies). I should be happy for her and everything, and definitely not jealous, since she and the babies are still in the hospital and they were premature. But I got this crazy wave of jealousy just now.:cry:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So pleased things are looking ok for her *Jess* and you definitely shouldn't feel guilty for feeling like that, it's a very normal way to feel.

I'm another who's really pleased the pregnant women are sticking around! It's nice to hear how you're all doing and for us to know what to expect when it happens :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess, glad to hear everyone's doing well! Will continue to pray for her and her babies as they're taken care of at this time. And :hugs: to you as well. Jealousy is a completely normal reaction, no doubt. Nobody doubts your happiness for her, but it's also not always easy to swallow. Don't feel bad. 

And thank you ladies for being so kind to let us stay. Echoing Nanner, I never want to seem as though I'm trying to rub anything in anyone's faces, but I love sticking around to hear of everyone's adventures through their journeys. Having made connections with everyone over the past few months, it's nice having a place to chatter about _anything_ and everything. :) You've always made me feel so welcomed, and I appreciate that immensely. <3 I'm looking forward to the day where we put up a sign on the thread to declare that Junebugs babies have all been born! ;)


----------



## Dinah93

snowflakes120 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. Looks like my Junebug might be 2012 not 2011. Apparently my AF is too light due to hormones being mucked up after coming off implanon, so at present there is nothing for a bean to really stick to. Really dissapointed as she says it could take 6 months to sort out. There are worse things in life but I'm so impatient! I guess this means just enjoying hubby and hoping for heavy AFs for the next few months.
> 
> Dinah - I have been wondering this about myself as well. How do you know you are "too light?" My last AF was just 3 days and not very much at all. It had crossed my mind that there might not be enough there to stick to. I came off my BCP in January and my cycles regulated right away. But this also has kind been a thought in my head. Did you have a Dr. do a test or something??? Also, not to be rude or anything - but are you on the thinner side of your height/weight? My BMI is 19.5 which is considered "normal" but is on the lower side of a normal range. I have wondered if that might have something to do with it as well....
> 
> Hugs to you and here's to hoping for heavy AF's...Click to expand...

Apparently AF should be 5-7 days of 'full flow' enough to require changing a pad or tampon at least once during the day. She didn't do a test, just said it I was only getting one day of full flow and 3 days of basically heavy spotting it wasn't enough. 

I'm on the thinner side but not as thin, BMI of 22.1 

I read this morning evening primrose or agnus castus can help with cycles, going to need to read up on it a bit more, but its worth a shot. 

HTH x



Nanner said:


> The thought has crossed my mind that I might make some people feel bad. I know some June Bugs are having set backs and I don't want to seem like I'm rubbing in my good fortune. I hope no one feels that way.

No of course not, I see the pg ladies as proof it can happen to anyone at any time because a few months ago they were just as exasperated as me!


----------



## lu-is

Wanna B - sorry that AF came. dang! On to a new cycle, best wishes for this one. Wow! Less than a month until your wedding. How exciting! (I love weddings).
I really enjoyed your ingenious plan of how to get into your house. :) great story!

Jess - Congrats to your cousin. 3 lbs! that's small all right. I'm glad everything went well. :) I hope that your cycles don't keep lengthening, perhaps the Vitex will help. :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. (sorry your mood became so low, it's hard not to get a touch jealous about someone having something as wonderful and cute as a teeny little baby).

Becca- I may have already missed saying goodbye to you. dang.. but incase I didn't goodbye!! I'll miss you, it was great to get to know you, and hopefully you'll be back on here one day. :) Best wishes for you and your husband! :hugs:

Poppie- thanks for sharing the pics of your house, looks great so far! Good luck to your husband&#8230; I had my wisdom teeth out last year. Not fun right after, but totally worth it now.

Snowflakes - glad you enjoyed the concert :)

Nanner - I'm impressed, you're going to run a marathon?! wow! I definitely don't have that kind of drive&#8230; wish I did. way to go! (hope you're feeling better)
Have fun at the 10 year reunion! It's a shame you can't drink ;)

Swan - 12 weeks! Way to go!! woot woot! Glad the appointment went well. I think the dating of the baby can flip flop back and forth between appointments ( my sister's sure did) and perhaps you'll just have a really long baby. My sister's advice was to go with the first measurement (like your 9 week one) in her experience it has been correct.

Ceedee - you play Harvest Moon?!?!? oooooh&#8230; sorry.. I'm a huge Harvest Moon fanatic.. I have several games for different consoles, for some reason pretending to farm is just so much fun!

Dinah - sorry to hear about your hormones being wonky! :( :hugs: Hopefully your body bounces back quickly, like you said Fx'd for heavy AF's. Let's hope some evening primrose or agnus castus will help.

Boy did I miss a lot while I was on holidays. It was a long drive to get back from my in-laws but we made it! Had a great visit too! I don't know my DH's brother and gf very well so I was nervous how it would go, but it was fun. Our neice is just about two and she's super cute, thankfully it didn't take too long for her to warm up to us. :)
I'm mostly caught up. I've got another post to start right away. This one just looks way too long already. :)


----------



## lu-is

Me again! 
*I want to also thank the ladies who are expecting for sticking around, I really enjoy our little group - it's my favorite place to hang out on BNB. Everyone in our group is just awesome.  *


I had the desire to take a test this morning, I really didn't expect to see anything I don't think AF is due until Friday maybe? I can't really tell this cycle since I ov'd late. But who doesn't love POAS and I've got tons of tests I'd might as well use one.. and while I brushed my teeth this morning, a faint little line appeared. I think I have a :bfp: !
I was expecting the ususal stark white, but holy crap there was a second line!! It's faint, but definitely there.

Why did I test? I didn't have any super crazy symptoms like sore boobs, IB or anything, only a few cramps over the weekend.. actually it was odd things that made me think maybe.
1) I have Montgomery Tubercles, I've had them for years, but they've become more pronounced and one of them is really inflamed and sore, hurts as much (if not more) as my nipples did last month.
2) Sore throat off and on for the past few days - I was worried I'd caught something from my neice or her mom.
3) Yesterday I got real nauseous while walking to the bus after work, blech.. I think it's because I was nauseous when I got out of bed this morning that I decided to test.
4) oh, I've been gassy too.

- This is a weird thing and I don't know if it means anything - I'd read a post a couple months ago about pets responding to pregnant women differently; some ladies said they found their dogs more cuddly - I don't have any pets myself but, my DH's brother has a dog and we were visiting them this past weekend. I've only met this dog (Oddie) once before when he was a puppy so he wouldn't remember me. Anyways, well from the moment I got there he was super friendly with me (and not just in the smelling your crotch kinda way, though he did that too); but if I was sitting he would sit down in front of me like a protective stance almost, or he'd place his head on my lap (He's a big dog, so he can't fit on my lap lol), and if we were at the park he'd stay pretty close to me, sit beside me, look around for me. I wasn't sure if it really meant anything but it made me stop and think.

It doesn't really feel real and I'm worried that I'll test tomorrow and there will be nothing! eeps!

Now to figure out how to tell my hubby. :D I could wait until our 2nd anniversary on Aug 1 - but that's 5 days away!! Maybe I'll make a romantic, early, anniversary dinner and give him a card with something poetic written in it about having a little one on the way.. or something. any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







July_27.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow i can defo see a line there *Lu*!! ususally i see posts with picks of those test and i can't see bugger all but even i can see something :D :D 

Looks like a :bfb: to me :happydance: Congratulations!! I hope its a sticky bean for you!! xx


----------



## Nanner

Aah! That looks like a :bfp: to me too! Yay! Let's hope you get a confirmation quickly!

Lu-is- I haven't said anything at the risk of sounding crazy, but I've noticed my dogs acting waaaay more protective and affectionate lately. I take my big dog running a lot and usually she's all over the place smelling and investigating, but lately she runs within a few feet of me. She's always acted like my husband's dog, but suddenly I'm the favorite: she sits by me on the couch, puts her head in my lap, she listens to my every command. Even my little dog that I've described as snobby and indifferent seems to be at my ankles all the time. I thought I was going loony! :fool:


----------



## lu-is

Nanner said:


> Aah! That looks like a :bfp: to me too! Yay! Let's hope you get a confirmation quickly!
> 
> Lu-is- I haven't said anything at the risk of sounding crazy, but I've noticed my dogs acting waaaay more protective and affectionate lately. I take my big dog running a lot and usually she's all over the place smelling and investigating, but lately she runs within a few feet of me. She's always acted like my husband's dog, but suddenly I'm the favorite: she sits by me on the couch, puts her head in my lap, she listens to my every command. Even my little dog that I've described as snobby and indifferent seems to be at my ankles all the time. I thought I was going loony! :fool:

Ooooh, I don't think you're crazy!! :) I'm glad someone else has experienced that too. Your dog's behaviour sounds like what I'd read in that post. I'll have to look for it after work.

I'll take another test tomorrow (or maybe tonight too) then I should I guess call the Dr? is that what happens next? lol


----------



## pink23

yey another bfp xx


----------



## swanxxsong

LU IS OH MY GOD GIRLFRIEND. :hugs: Congrats! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

My dog acted like a freakin' nut when I got pregnant. She tries to get in my tummy. No, seriously. She tries to climb up my shirt if I'm lying on the couch on my side. Um, nutjob. But yeah, pets can sense that, from what people tell me. There's tons of people whose cats or dogs have acted oddly, and I know people who've said, "I knew my girlfriend was pregnant because my dog acted funny when we had a girls' night at my house." Stuff like that. SO, not uncommon, at all. ;) 

Though I wish the horses at the BARN would recognize it, because they all still try to headbutt me as a greeting and it's getting awkward.

But congrats! Eep! <3


----------



## Meadows

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats lu-is....another BFP....very exciting!!! Good luck with your 9 month journey!!

I just wanted to come on here to say that me and DH are doing fine and that we have decided to get right back on the TTC bandwagon! Nurse said that there is no need medically to wait for the next AF to try again, she just said it helps if u do so that u know where ur at with ur cycle. She just said there's no evidence to suggest anything and so just start whenever we feel ready, and we feel ready now! Think as far as these things go, i was lucky that it happened very early on. She also advise me to do a HPT, which by the way was the most depressing HPT i've ever done! Anyway, she said if it comes back negative then that's a good sign as it means all tissue has gone.......and luckily for us it was, so we're just trying to put that behind us and move forward.

In the meantime, i think we're getting another persian kitten on Friday!! woo hoo!! If i cant have a baby, why not get another kitten!!!!!

Hope everyone is well, sorry i haven't been around lots, but things have just been a bit weird....if u know what i mean!! But i did want to say whilst i'm here, that i am glad all our pregnant ladies are sticking around and that i definitely do not feel like any of you are rubbing things in. It's really comforting to hear from you ladies and it keeps me positive.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Lu-is! How exciting!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear you're doing well Meadows, and that you're hopping back to it immediately! :hugs: Best wishes this cycle! 

And Lu, I forgot to answer your question - yes! I'd give your doctor a ring so they can set up your first appointment. Every one is different, so they may want you in immediately for bloods, or make you wait until 8 weeks - that's what they did for me. haha. Either way, let them know what's up so they can schedule you as they allow. :) Congrats again!


----------



## Nanner

Happy BDing Meadows! :sex:

Lu-is- If you're uncertain about the home tests, you'll definitely want the blood tests from your doc. Then they'll schedule your first apt with an OB when you're at about 6-8 weeks. So excited for you! Have you told your PH?

Went for a run a little while ago. Still having some side aches but the last few runs have been mild. Though I still don't have any symptoms, I have become such a zip face! :growlmad: Any suggestions for a cleansing system that water based, gentle,inexpensive, and of course preggo friendly?


----------



## Nanner

(Ooops, meant to write OH)


----------



## swanxxsong

Sadly, anything I try on my skin seems immune to pregnancy hormones. :haha: I swear I'm broken out more than I was in HS, or EVER. But maybe ask your doctor or nurse, see if they can suggest something?? :)


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG Lu-is!! Congratulations!! Another BFP for our little group. YAY! :happydance:

TMI WARNING - Talking about "full flow" for periods, since coming off my BC mine isn't as much as I used to get. Before I went on the pill I had heavier periods which cut back when I went on it, now since coming off it it's less. I do get red blood but it's mostly more of that yukkie brown / black stuff on the actual pad. Could this be an issue for me?? :shrug:

Well hubby survived his wisdom tooth operation. He's at home for the next week and he's all dosed up on painkillers and has the icepack around his face. Poor thing - LOL! He'll be fine. 

About to head out with a work friend to get bagels. We've found an awesome bagerley but it takes us almost an hour to get there and back, so we have to sneak out of work and hoon down there to get our bagel fix! 

Talk soon

xo


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Lu-is! Yay!

I'm glad you're able to start again Meadows. Good luck! FX'd for a sticky little bean!


----------



## lu-is

Nanner said:


> Happy BDing Meadows! :sex:
> 
> Lu-is- If you're uncertain about the home tests, you'll definitely want the blood tests from your doc. Then they'll schedule your first apt with an OB when you're at about 6-8 weeks. So excited for you! Have you told your PH?
> 
> Went for a run a little while ago. Still having some side aches but the last few runs have been mild. Though I still don't have any symptoms, I have become such a zip face! :growlmad: Any suggestions for a cleansing system that water based, gentle,inexpensive, and of course preggo friendly?

Okay, I just told my DH... he's in shock. lol He said he's scared, excited, but very scared. :wacko: That's what I was worried about. i know he's worried about trying to support us, but I keep reminding him I'll be working for several months more and I'll have maternity pay. we'll make it work :)

Here's how I told him: I bought an anniversary card that says "Happy Anniversary to the Husband who has everything! ... me!" Here I wrote in "and a little me on the way". I wrapped up a little onesie and a tiny pair of argyle baby socks (My husband loves argyle socks).

Meadow -good luck with the Bd'ing

Thanks everyone, I am just so happy (also a tad scared as the reality of it sets in), but all in all very happy.


----------



## lu-is

swanxxsong said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well Meadows, and that you're hopping back to it immediately! :hugs: Best wishes this cycle!
> 
> And Lu, I forgot to answer your question - yes! I'd give your doctor a ring so they can set up your first appointment. Every one is different, so they may want you in immediately for bloods, or make you wait until 8 weeks - that's what they did for me. haha. Either way, let them know what's up so they can schedule you as they allow. :) Congrats again!

Thanks! I'm going to test again in the morning, and I guess call the Dr's tomorrow to see what they say about an appointment.


----------



## snowflakes120

Super Congrats Lu-is!! We have another June Bug!!

Poppie - Mmmm Bagels!! Glad hubby is feeling fairly well. I'm not sure about the blood thing. I see we are both about OV time!! Hooray and FX for both of us!! 

Nanner & Swan - I swear by Proactive. I love that stuff. I used to use some RX stuff and it just wasn't as good as the Proactive. 

Welcome back Meadows!! Glad that you are able to start right away!!

Dinah - Thanks for letting me know. I never have 5 days of flow - usually 4 days but oh well. Not sure what to think.

Tonight we have screener passes for The Change Up. Can't wait for this one. Kinda excited!

We got some Pre-Seed last week to use. Hope we like it. Gonna try it this cycle.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the tip Snowflakes! I may have to look into that. I have just been a mess lately. It started initially on my face, but now that's almost cleared up and it's more on my back and shoulders. I know it sounds petty, but it's really embarrassing. Firstly, it is summer and I feel so swollen and puss-filled and all I want to do is wear tank tops because of the heat LOL. And it's just painful, too! >.< So I am going to check with my doctor, see if that's given the a-okay for use! I need something to help me out here!

Had the appointment today - baby looks great! Took awhile to do the nuchal measurements because baby was being _stubborn_ - uh oh, already takes after mommy! But the measurements came back normal, bloodwork #1 is done and I get bloodwork #2 in a month. Then they'll tell me the results based on the measurements + blood. :shrug: Things looked good so I take that as a positive sign. And my uterus is fine, thank you doctor for getting me all paranoid for nothing. :haha: So, the waiting game begins, as my next appointment is just a general pee-in-a-cup, get weighed, heartbeat on 8/24. 

Trying to get a photo to attach... my phone is being a jerk with emailing it to my work computer. Such a PAIN. lol... She gave me 8 photos total, but this was the clearest photo of the baby in its entirety. Some are just feet, just hands, etc.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nanner

Snowflakes- I've used Proactive before and I was very happy with it. It worked well. What I didn't like is that a whole kit would get sent every 3months (?) whether I needed everything or not. Can we order what we need rather than all three bottles? I need to do something quick though! I'm like Swan. I feel so self-conscious and the spots are starting to work their way around my jawline and neck. Yuck! :nope:
I love your ultrasound picture! I can't wait to get mine!

Poppie- Hope the hubby is recovering quick! Stalk up on frozen peas!


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies, sorry for vanishing for over a week..... my silly DB didnt pay the internet bill..... so finally got reconnected today..... How is everyone? Hope everyone is doing great 

Im feeling much happier at the moment  as sad as it might sound but I finally have my AF!!!!!! It has made me wonder if the tiny amount of spotting I had last month was accutly an AF though..... it really was strange.....  Im just happy that somewhere with the agnus castus and EPO Ive gotten her to visit me again *


----------



## snowflakes120

Nanner said:


> Snowflakes- I've used Proactive before and I was very happy with it. It worked well. What I didn't like is that a whole kit would get sent every 3months (?) whether I needed everything or not. Can we order what we need rather than all three bottles? I need to do something quick though! I'm like Swan. I feel so self-conscious and the spots are starting to work their way around my jawline and neck. Yuck! :nope:
> I love your ultrasound picture! I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Poppie- Hope the hubby is recovering quick! Stalk up on frozen peas!

I actually go to the Malls here in town and buy what I need from the Kiosks. Lots of times I just need a wash or a toner. There is a Proactive booth type thing in like 4 of the malls. I just went onto the mall's website and went to the directory to see where they are located and just stop in and pick it up. I don't like companies automatically charging my debit card and sending things whenever they feel like it either. 

Welcome back Emily! Glad to hear the natural route is working for you!! Hooray for AF...

Swan - Hooray for Ultrasound pics!! That is awesome!! I can actually see a baby!!


----------



## beccad

Hi girls,

I missed you all! Feeling a bit less overwhelmed by everything after just a few days away, which is good :wacko: I think i'll just stick with you guys and not read so much of the rest of the site. I don't know if it's so good to be reading so many people's problems and neuroses. 

No sign of AF yet so I'll probably test in the morning. Boobs are kind of sore and I've got some random twinge feelings in my uterus area, but I had this in the cycle before last and AF still came, so I'm not sure if it means anything. I think i'll be about 12DPO tomorrow.

Lu-is - congratulations on your BFP :happydance:

Swan, fab scan photo :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Emily! Glad you found your AF! :D

Thanks for the tip Snowflakes; I think they sell it at my mall too. Which would be awesome because I remember using it in HS and it was mail-order and stuff. LOL. Never convenient if you ran out of something before everything else. ;)

Welcome back Becca! I can understand completely, I... sometimes get into boards that needlessly scare the crap out of me. Everyone needs to cope with their struggles differently, but anything concerning TTC, pregnancy, parenting... can be really scary if you stumble into the wrong threads. :hugs: The Internet is a lovely tolol, but can also just be so frightening sometimes. haha. Good luck testing tomorrow!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies, just catching up.

Lu-is, Congrats! I am sooo happy for you! I love how you told hubby! :happydance:

Swanxx, Im glad your appointment went well. Love the scan pic!!! :baby:

Nanner, Im glad to hear you were able to put your running shoes back on. I enjoy a good run too. 

Dinah Im sorry to hear that and I hope it doesnt take 6 months.

Jess137, Congrats on the twins! They sound like they have a good weight on them. Sending prayers. Its normal to feel a little jealous. I feel the same way when I see pregnant women. 

Meadows, Good luck with your kitty. 

Welcome back Emily!

I agree with Jess and Poppie, I love that the preggos stick around. I love hearing the updates as well. We were there from conception. Nothing new with me I'm 11DPO and resisting the urge to test. I have absolutely no symptoms.


----------



## Nanner

Okay, the hubby and I have already started the baby name war.

We agree with a boy's name: Cameron Eli (though we might use a family name as the middle name instead, maybe Timothy, Nathan, or Michael?)

Unfotunately, it's gonna be a battle for a girl's name! I love the name Addison and he loves the name Bridget. I think it's too formal and strong and it rhymes with too many unpleasant words (idgett, midgett, ect). We thought about combining as Bridget Addison, which I could settle with but don't want to. The only name we kinda agree with is Krista. What do you all think?


----------



## beccad

I think you've got eight more months to decide about these things Nanner :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

i like addison!! :D 

well i have 28 days till the wedding, we pick up suits on the 12th, cufflinks arried yesterday, place cards all printed, button holes ordered etc etc and now OH's brother and best man decides to tell us he can't come he's behind on mortgage payments. well that would be fine if he hadn't buggered off to Ibiza about 3 weeks ago and although fitted for a suit in May obviously never booked anything and has now basically f***K'd us over with what....20 days til we fly!!! I'm sopissed off and upset its unreal :( :( :( xx


----------



## pink23

oh no wannab. you have the right to be peed off x im dreading when we find out who's coming and see how many people mess us about xxx


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks everyone for welcoming me back! Ive really missed being on here, I don't think I accutly realised how much all you ladies did for me untill I couldnt just pop in and have a chat lol! Its really nice to have a happy and helpful support group around you at times like ttc  Im just so happy to finally have AF back (hopefully to stay....) even if she's a painful one....  *


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
Thank God It's Friday! Looking forward to a weekend of not doing much, although we're having an inspection on Monday (because we rent they come and inspect the property once a year or so) so I'll have to do some cleaning. :dohh:

Hubby is recovering well but being a typical man - sooking and I think trying to make out he is sicker than he is. I think he just thinks he's going to get an infection or something because he reckon's he's hot (like fever) but he's not. They gave him antibiotics and stuff so it's very unlikely. Had to hit him up last night for you know what....:blush: can't risk missing the eggie! LOL! :haha:

*Swan *- love the scan pic! So cute! Can't wait to be able to share one some day. 

*Emily *- welcome back. I'd hate to be stuck without the internet on. How did you survive?!?

*WanaB* - omg that sucks. I can imagine how frustrated you are right now. What are you going to do??

*CeeDee* - fingers crossed for your testing!! Bring on BFP!

Ooh I hope I haven't missed anyone. Do we have a list of our current JuneBugs?? I am shocking with names and who's here and what's going on.

Have a good day! :flower:


----------



## Jess137

OMG Swan! Look at your little beanie!!! So cute!

Nanner, I get the Walgreens version of Proactive, and it works just as well. I only pay $14 for it and the first one has lasted me at least 3 months. I'm just now running out. And I love the name Addison! Not so much for Bridgett, but you guys have quite a while to figure it out! Heck, my BIL and SIL didn't name our niece until 3 days after she was born!

Welcome back Emily! I just started Vitex yesterday, FX'd it works!

I'm glad you're sticking around Becca!

Wanab, I'm sorry, don't let it ruin your day!


----------



## beccad

Wana, sorry to hear that news :( Some people just don't seem to be able to figure out their priorities. Has he got flights and such like already?


----------



## beccad

Double post


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey thanks all

well we are going to have to see if we can change the suit but with 2 weeks till we're supposed to be collecting them i haven't got high hopes tbh

no he hadn't booked anything so obviously he just pissed us about because he got fitted for a suit, he's 26 you'd think he'd be able to sort himself out for his little brothers wedding.

He's going to have his dad step in as on this short notice i doubt any of his friends will be able to make it, it was just going to be parents, grand parents and siblings for the wedding.

I mean i knew we hadn't made it easy on people but if you say your coming you don't leave it till a few weeks before and say your not....2 months ago fine.

arrrrrggh :( :( xxx


----------



## beccad

That's really rubbish news wana :hugs: At least if he'd booked flights your families could have rallied round somewhat. Make sure he pays for the suit so you're not out of pocket.


----------



## wanaBmummy

will do...i just saw the name of the thread and although i already know to see 2 angels was rather shocking tbh xx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Girls, 
Im sorry its taken so long. I have started my AF so therefore we will be starting to do it again! Congrats to everyone that has a BFP 
Swan your pics are amazing! 
Im sorry everyone else I have been really busy moving house next week FINALLY!!!!! 
hoping to get the BFP this month, so ladies how is everyone???


----------



## emilyanne

*Poppiebug Thanks hun, Oh it was horrible lol. I spent a lot of time on the computer playing zoo tycoon 2 just for something to do lol. I was also visiting friends and hanging out over theirs rather then them over mine lol. So not fun lol. 

Jess137 Thanks hun, I really hope it works for you, I swear I think its fantastic! What are you taking it for? I am taking it as I hadn't had an AF since january, but after a few weeks taking it I had very light spotting  (now think it was a very light AF....?) as about 30 days later Ive just managed to have a AF, wasnt as heavy as I normally get, but I think thats one of the benifits that Agnus castus does... I will say I have had a side effect, basically I was badly bloated and very gassy, but honestly it only lasted a week or so, and now I have AF back its totally worth it! yeah! 

sorry swanxxsong Ive only just noticed your scan pic even though youve already mentioned it to me! lol, it looks sooooo cute you really are so lucky hun *


----------



## Jess137

Emily, I haven't been ovulating (using OPK's and BBT), and my cycles are getting longer every time.


----------



## lu-is

Singers love- glad to hear it and best of luck for this cycle!!! yay!!!

Wannab - sorry about the mess your fiance's brother left you guys in, that really sucks! How rude and irresponsible.

Swan- hooray! Thanks for sharing the scan. congrats! 

CeeDee- getting closer to testing! oh boy! Good luck! Have you tried a test yet or are you holding out until AF is due?

I meant to wait until this weekend, can't believe I actually got a positive 3 or 4 days before my period.

How is everyone doing today?? Any plans for the weekend? It's great to have you back Becca. Jess - I really hope you ovulated even though the opk didn't catch it.


----------



## emilyanne

Jess137 said:


> Emily, I haven't been ovulating (using OPK's and BBT), and my cycles are getting longer every time.

*Oh that doesnt sound very good hun, Im really hopeful that agnus castus will help you too! I really didnt expect it to do anything to help me when i started taking it to be honest. I had read soooo much stuff about it online and thought well what harm can it do... It seems to be one of tho's all rounders when it comes to AF, it helps with starting them, shorting long cycles, making the lp longer and of course the most importain one, it helps O to show up once a month! Its also helped make my AF a lighter one. It was still a painful one, but honestly not as bad as it has been before.... ive only been on it for about 2 months now, wow that feels like times flown by haha.  really wishing you the best of luck with it hun *


----------



## Jess137

Thanks! I got some soy isoflavones today too, once I get AF, I'm going to take it for CD3-7 to see if it induces ovulation. I figure it can't hurt. I'm going to just throw everything at it and see what happens. 

EDIT: This is such a pain in the butt! Some things online say not to take soy and Vitex together, but some people say they do take them together. So confusing! I'll do both anyway this next cycle and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll just go back to using only Vitex the next cycle.

I'm sorry if you've said already, but do you temp and use OPK's?


----------



## beccad

Urgh I took a test just now and it's very definitely negative :nope: I wonder perhaps if I ovulated later than I thought, in which case we will have missed it altogether :dohh: I presume AF will arrive at some point then. It's 13 days since I thought I ovulated. 

So *sigh* onwards to cycle four. Will try and sort out the CM situation, or lack thereof as that probably isn't going to help the situation.


----------



## kimberley3

Make it six ladies :) got 1.2 weeks on digi this mrnin the day im due. After all these drugs uve had from hospital but looks like it stuck. I got neg at docs on mon and pos today fingers cross


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww i hope its defo a :bfp:!!!! congratualtions!!! :D xxx


----------



## beccad

Congratulations Kimberley!


----------



## pink23

congrats kimberley xxxx


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> Make it six ladies :) got 1.2 weeks on digi this mrnin the day im due. After all these drugs uve had from hospital but looks like it stuck. I got neg at docs on mon and pos today fingers cross

Oooh yeah!!!! I'm so excited for you Kimberley!! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## lu-is

beccad said:


> Urgh I took a test just now and it's very definitely negative :nope: I wonder perhaps if I ovulated later than I thought, in which case we will have missed it altogether :dohh: I presume AF will arrive at some point then. It's 13 days since I thought I ovulated.
> 
> So *sigh* onwards to cycle four. Will try and sort out the CM situation, or lack thereof as that probably isn't going to help the situation.

:hugs: sorry Becca. 

Have you considered Preseed? We tried it twice this cycle, and in my experience it was the best feeling lube we've ever used.


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Kim!


----------



## beccad

Yeah we were using it this cycle Lu-is but it didn't seem to help :nope: I did like it though.

But hey, it takes the average couple 6-9 months to conceive apparently :shrug: I am feeling quite disappointed though. It's now taking longer than I thought it would - it might be a bit naive to think it would happen quickly but I had no reason to think it wouldn't...


----------



## emilyanne

Jess137 said:


> Thanks! I got some soy isoflavones today too, once I get AF, I'm going to take it for CD3-7 to see if it induces ovulation. I figure it can't hurt. I'm going to just throw everything at it and see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: This is such a pain in the butt! Some things online say not to take soy and Vitex together, but some people say they do take them together. So confusing! I'll do both anyway this next cycle and see what happens. If it doesn't work, I'll just go back to using only Vitex the next cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry if you've said already, but do you temp and use OPK's?

*Oh ok, I really dont know that much about soy, I have heard a few people talk about it but not read up on it yet..... Im personally taking agnus castus, EPO, Prenatal vits, vit B complex and folic acid. I only started temping about a month ago, so at the moment Im not sure if I accutly O or not yet..... if I did last month it didnt register in my chart.... but I didnt temp around the few days that I think I o'd.... My boyfriend lost my therometer..... I also check cm..... so Im hoping I can find when I o this month, if I even do lol! *


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess, I just liked your business on facebook. :)

Congrats Kim! :hugs: :dance: That's awesome!

Sorry to hear about your HPT, Becca. :( 

Welcome back Singers!


----------



## emilyanne

*Im still reading up more on soy but wow it sounds really good. have you read this link? https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html it talks about a survey done on fertility friend.... I can honestly say that if I cant work out when I o, Im soooo gonna be trying that! *


----------



## swanxxsong

Wow, that was a very interesting read Emily! I know there are a collection of ladies throughout TTC boards here who are using soy to help with ovulation and such, but I had no idea the statistics until I was reading through that article. Awesome news for you to know about, right? 

:dust: to our ladies who are trying, in every manner that they are. :) :hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you everyone and congrats lu and congrats on beautiful scan pics swan. Becca sorry about ng but i got a neg at hospital on monday had loads of drugs surgery and the rest and got my bfp today on a digi. Last night got a not preg on digi but very faint line on fr and this mrnin postive on digi and very faint again on superdrugg test. So it all depends the superdrug test was done later in the day very dilted wee. But sure if a digi says its right it is. I will catch up more wen on pc been a scary week this week with hospitals surgey and the rest im not being rude and ignorin you only got discharge yesterday xx


----------



## emilyanne

swanxxsong said:


> Wow, that was a very interesting read Emily! I know there are a collection of ladies throughout TTC boards here who are using soy to help with ovulation and such, but I had no idea the statistics until I was reading through that article. Awesome news for you to know about, right?
> 
> :dust: to our ladies who are trying, in every manner that they are. :) :hugs:

*Ya thats what I thought when I started reading that, Ive read a few other things about soy and well over all I'd say it sounds really good . I know I will be trying it if what Im currently taking doesnt do the job lol  *


----------



## beccad

It's very definitely a negative I'm afraid ladies. AF came yesterday afternoon and is being a right little b*tch!

Have we got a list of where everyone is at? I feel like I'm losing track!


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry Becca. Better luck next month! ( For all of us!)

I've been had pains a couple times today, don't know if it's a super late O or if it's AF coming. Either way, I guess the Vitex is doing something!


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats Kimberley!!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm very happy for you!!



beccad said:


> Yeah we were using it this cycle Lu-is but it didn't seem to help :nope: I did like it though.
> 
> But hey, it takes the average couple 6-9 months to conceive apparently :shrug: I am feeling quite disappointed though. It's now taking longer than I thought it would - it might be a bit naive to think it would happen quickly but I had no reason to think it wouldn't...

Sorry about your AF coming Becca :( Totally sucks. I'm with you, here I was thinking oh yeah I'll happen quickly for us, like first go. Well I know I'm only on cycle 2 of TTC and now I'm thinking it's going to take us awhile. I'm trying to think positive but it's hard hey??

We're using Preseed, I really like it. We don't use heaps - just enough to *ahem* get things moving if you know what I mean? :blush: I always hated using lube before, it would sting a bit, but this is great.

We're BD pretty much everyday (even with hubby still recovering from his wisdom teeth removal! LOL). The last 2 days I've done an OPK but they were neg, my temp hasn't shot up yet, so still holding out hope that the Ov is about to happen shortly [-o&lt; . I'll be devo if it doesn't. 

I hope everyone's had a good weekend. They always go too quickly! 

:flower:


----------



## beccad

Yes the preseed is defo good for getting things going when I'm not err, responding very enthusiastically! I've alway found other lubes sting, especially anything that's described as 'tingle'. More like a chemical burn!

I hope you girls ovulate soon!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, I have a lot to catch up on!

Firstly, congrats to *Kimberly*! Very happy for you!!
And congrats *Swan* on your scan, amazing to actually see the baby for the first time!

Good luck to *Singers* and also *WanaB*, last thing you need this close to the wedding! Hope it all works out for you!

*Beccad* and *Poppie* completely understand how you feel. It is really upsetting seeing negative tests and you think, 'it must be simple, I get the biology behind it, I have sex the right way at the right time and yet it still doesn't happen' For me TTC has definitely been a lesson in patience! Fingers crossed for you both.

As for me, I used conceive plus this time (it really is a much nicer aid than some of the others, I agree about the stinging ones!). I'm on 9DPO today and just waiting to test. Feeling very cautious about it really, like I'd really like to be optimistic but I'm afraid of that massive crash back down to earth if I'm wrong, sigh. Will keep you all posted.

Love to everyone else, sorry i didn't get around to everyone, but really am backing every one on this lovely thread :)


----------



## beccad

Good luck mrs Mel. I hope you get your BFP! You're right that it should be easy. I'm just grateful that I have short cycles, under four weeks usually, so I never have to wait to long for the next chance to come around.


----------



## wanaBmummy

don't really know whats going on with me today..i've got like back ache/pains/cramp that i would normally associate with my time of the month. It started when i woke up and hasn't gone. I can kind of feel a little niggle on either side of my stomach but it's not AF and its not Ovulating because i only finished my period 3 days ago....strange :wacko: xx


----------



## emilyanne

Jess137 said:


> I'm sorry Becca. Better luck next month! ( For all of us!)
> 
> I've been had pains a couple times today, don't know if it's a super late O or if it's AF coming. Either way, I guess the Vitex is doing something!

*Oh.... I forgot to mention before.... when I first started taking that it did cause me to have some cramps.... sort of like I was going to have AF.... which lasted a week or so before I had my first lot of spotting  ..... but from what Ive read about agnus castus it can cause that to happen..... I was so convinced Id started AF during that time I kept running to the toilet to check.....  It only lasted the first week or so (unless you count the few days of spotting I had as well) then stopped and since Ive only had it when AF finally came.....  From what I understand about it, its just your body getting used to the horemone change..... but some people have also started AF straight away..... so just dont worry if you dont start even with the cramps hun *


----------



## swanxxsong

I agree with the lube/preseed thing too! I always hated lube, and actually certain condoms, depending on their lube, would make me feel uncomfortable and 'stinging' down there. :( But since I have the preseed, we use a little bit now to help things along if I need it, and I think it's lovely! No sting, no pain, no discomfort! Huzzah! 

Sorry the :witch: is treating you cruelly becca. :( That stinks!

Hope everyone's enjoying the ending remnants of their weekends, and best wishes to those who are BDing or testing this week! :D


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi swanxxsong, just thought Id thank you for dragging me on to junebugs  They are all really nice on here  I just hope every doesnt mind Im stuggling to keep up with who is who and what is what lol 

How are you feeling today? Ive not been that great..... dislocated my knee last night  so have been stuck hobbling around the house all day, so no aniversiary dinner tonight ..... hoping to do it in a few days instead now.....*


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Sunday everyone!

Lu-is, I&#8217;m waiting to test if AF doesn&#8217;t show on Wednesday. 

Beccad, Sorry about the BFN.

Kimberley, Congrats! Congrats! :happydance:

Beccad, It&#8217;s ok to be disappointed. After years of trying to prevent pregnancy and even scared when you thought you might be pregnant. Now it&#8217;s a little different. Sorry about AF.

AFM, Hubby and I went fishing in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay with a bunch of family. We had a good time although we only caught 3 fish and a crab that we threw back. 

I&#8217;m currently in the 2WW. I&#8217;m also planning on taking soy my next cycle if I don&#8217;t get a BFP. I&#8217;m planning on taking it CD3-7, I haven&#8217;t worked out the dosage yet.


----------



## lu-is

Good day everyone!!! :) Sorry about AF Becca. dang. 

I found that preseed didn't dry up and get sticky like other lubes did... what good is a lube that doesn't keep you lubricated?

Emily - hope your knee feels better soon.

Wannab - that is a weird time to have cramps. Super early ovulation?

CeeDee - excellent, than best of luck for Wednesday! Fishing sounds like it was fun!

I think my husband is starting to embrace the journey ahead. :) I snuggled up to him on the couch last night for a couple minutes and he started druming on my abdomen/side. (He's a drummer.. he drums on me or anything a lot lol) He started drumming particular "rudiments" and stating what they were. The drumming was making my already nauseous stomach go blegh, so I asked if he must drum could do it higher up on my back/ribs. He looked down and said "This isn't for you" - meaning he wasn't trying to teach me the drumming patterns (I'm taking that to mean the drumming was for the baby) then he continued drumming and teaching some more. It was super cute, I didn't want to tell him it would probably be too early for the baby to feel anything.


----------



## swanxxsong

Sounds like you had a fun time CeeDee!! :D 

Aww Lu-is, that's so cute! I melted a wee bit reading that. ;) <3

And you're welcome Emily! I knew you mentioned feeling a bit lost on BNB and I knew these wonderful ladies would welcome you with open arms. :hugs: They're a wonderful bunch. :D I'm sorry to hear about your injury! I'm doing alright, just tired of the heat. About to take the monster (Shannon, my dog, lol) for a walk to try and get myself moving and such. >.<


----------



## Jess137

Thanks Emily, I'm glad someone has had experience with the Vitex. I'm sorry about your knee. I hope you feel better soon!

Lu, that is so sweet! I can't wait until I have a little bean too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

I missed alot in a few days!

Congrats to you Kim! Wonderful news!

Your hubby sounds really cute Lu-is.

Cee-dee - I love fishing. yummy - I love crab! FX in the 2ww.

Emily - Hope your knee feels better soon.

Wanab - Maybe gas? Or maybe early OV. Get BDing just in case!

Becca - Happy to see you are back. I don't really venture too much outside of this thread. I really don't even open any of the threads that the title seems a bit more than I care to read about. Does that make sense. I'd rather stay in my bubble. Sorry about AF.

Poppie - keep BDing I bet your OV will come soon. We can be in the 2ww together!

Pink - What ya up to? I know you should be OVing soon too. I know the 3 of us are very close in CD's. 

AFM, CD14 and I think I will OV sometime today. We will see with tomorrow's temp. We are using the pre-seed this cycle too. So far I like it, we have used it twice. We are bding every other day instead of everyday like last cycle. Hope this helps our chances more.

Ran into my friend's sister today at the mall - she just had a baby a few weeks ago. Oh my land, she is just so beautiful. I was green with envy!

Had a good weekend. We went to a comedy show to see Steve-O from Jackass and Wildboyz. We even got a picture taken with him. Pretty cool.


----------



## beccad

Emily sorry you dislocated your knee - my DH does that sometimes as he has loose ligaments or something like that. Last time it happened he was stuck at home with a broken leg. So he had a broken leg and then he dislocated the other knee! I had to call an ambulance as he couldn't walk and there was no way I could have got him down the stairs to the car! Hope it stops being sore soon and you get your anniversary dinner.


----------



## pink23

hi everyone, hope your all well.
Snow - yeah i think im near to o day.not doing any opks just going with the flow. Fx'd we cath eggy this month. I really want my bfp. 
emily- hi this group is fab a friendly bunch xx
luis-aww so cute, my oh wouldnt even go anywhere near my stomach he thinks of the film alien lol.
swan-nearly 2nd tri yey.
xx


----------



## CeeDee

Emily, Sorry about your knee. I hope you feel better soon. Ouch!

Lu-is, your husband is so sweet.


----------



## beccad

Right. This cycle is going to be the chilling-out, relaxing (shooting some b-ball outside of the school :haha: ) cycle. I have decided not to bother with OPKs (expensive) or temping (I forget to do it, an am too desperado for pee first thing!) I have a hen do on Friday, then a wedding the following weekend, and DH's brother/SIL/nieces are down visiting for most of August, so will be good to spend some time with them as we've not seen them properly for months (they live four hours' drive away).

Most of all, sex is going to be fun again, and none of this TTC quickie business that we seem to have go into the habit of doing. It'll be proper sex, and I will enjoy it as much as DH :haha:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks everyone for the well wishes..... My knees starting to feel a bit better..... but still painful to walk on......  Im sure Ill be fine in a few days or so..... its not the first time its done it, but its been a few years.....

Thanks again Swanxxsong I just feel like I belong somewhere now  they really are so lovely here. Oh the heat is killing me at the moment.... my poor dog cant handle the heat either..... he's currently laying in front of the fan on tiled flooring with his tounge hanging out lol. His name is jack, he's a staffy.... what type of dog is Shannon? I really hope is cools down just a little lol 

Jess137, when I started taking agnus castus I couldnt find anyone to talk to me about their expirences with it and it made it difficult for me to know what was ok and what wouldnt have been, so everytime Ive felt weird from it Ive gone straight to google to research and find out.... But Im more then willing to share what its done with me to help you and anyone else  If there is anything you wanna ask just go for it, Id be glad to try to help  

Thanks beccad, your poor hubby! that sounds so horrible, hobbling around with a broken leg just to dislocate his other knee! I feel very silly as I was just kneeling on the floor putting my shopping in the freezer and it just slid out of joint.... I then forced it back in myself..... much easier then having to move out of the way of the door that had me trapped in my kitchen..... left me rolling in pain behind the door while my poor BF was freaking out wondering what had happened..... so not fun....*


----------



## emilyanne

beccad said:


> Right. This cycle is going to be the chilling-out, relaxing (shooting some b-ball outside of the school :haha: ) cycle. I have decided not to bother with OPKs (expensive) or temping (I forget to do it, an am too desperado for pee first thing!) I have a hen do on Friday, then a wedding the following weekend, and DH's brother/SIL/nieces are down visiting for most of August, so will be good to spend some time with them as we've not seen them properly for months (they live four hours' drive away).
> 
> Most of all, sex is going to be fun again, and none of this TTC quickie business that we seem to have go into the habit of doing. It'll be proper sex, and I will enjoy it as much as DH :haha:

*I love fresh prince lol, I have it as my ring tone lol! I hope everything is going ok, seems like you have some very busy days ahead of you hun *


----------



## kimberley3

Just to let you all no I started bleeding today like red blood when your on your bad week. I just keep crying as so much shit happening this last month my luck is never going to change. :(


----------



## lu-is

kimberley3 said:


> Just to let you all no I started bleeding today like red blood when your on your bad week. I just keep crying as so much shit happening this last month my luck is never going to change. :(

oh no!!!! :( I'm so sorry to hear that Kimberley. Are you having cramps too?
:hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

No cramps just achying back but ita full blood and steady flow.


----------



## emilyanne

*Im sooo sorry hunny big *


----------



## kimberley3

I just want our baby back :(


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw im so sorry to hear Kimberly :hugs: xx


----------



## Nanner

I'm sorry Kim. You're time will come and your luck will change. Hang in there.


----------



## beccad

Oh kimberley so sorry to hear that news :hugs: I can't believe how many angels we've had in this one thread :cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Kim. I am so sorry to hear the news. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## CeeDee

I am so sorry, Kimberley. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry hun, huge hugs to you x


----------



## Jess137

I'm so sorry Kim. :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh Kimberley :( so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Thinking of you. 

xo


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a little update from me:
Temping and OPK's haven't shown any signs of Ov yet. My ticker on here says today but another calendar I'm working on (Pink Pad) doesn't say Ov til tomorrow :-k Fingers crossed it happens soon, I'm really worried I won't ovulate at all :( Only "symptoms" teeny little tinges in my abdomen.... could be anything. 

We'll just keep on BD I guess...:shrug:

*sigh*


----------



## beccad

Poppie I don't get any symptoms to speak of that I'm ovulating. Certainly no pain or anything like that... So yes I guess you'll have to keep bonking! What cycle day are you?

I'm taking evening primrose oil this cycle as I keep reading that it can help with cm, and I don't seem to have much.


----------



## Poppiebug

According to my pink pad calendar I'm CD15, its confusing cuz my ticker is saying I'm now 1 DPO but I doubt that. 

Maybe I ov later than I think, like last month with my AF being 4 days late?:shrug:

If things don't happen for us this cycle at least hopefully I will have the data from temping etc to be able to work out things a bit better for next cycle.

Like you said....just keep on bonking!


----------



## beccad

Your ticker is just a computer program, so I wouldn't set any store by what it says! Do you put temperatures into a chart?


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Kimberley. I'm so sorry. :(

I never got ovulation symptoms either, Poppie & Becca. My temps were the only indicator of such. I read that supposedly ovulation cramps are far less common than people realize, but I don't know if that's true. :haha: Regardless, I never knew. But if your AF was late last cycle, Pops, you'll probably ovulate a little later this cycle. I wouldn't fret. :) Pinkpad is great, I used it when we were TTC, but it doesn't always adjust itself accordingly to when your cycle changes - like when AF is late. It definitely never processed - even with my temps - that I ovulated late my last cycle. lol! In fact, of the 4 charts I was using, only _one_ detected my ovulation, because my temps were a bit wonky from traveling + it was delayed. So hang in there, hopefully it'll come within the next day or so. :D

Hope the primrose oil helps, Becca - I've read good things about it! My sister also used FertilCM and she said it worked wonders with her CM. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well Poppie, I am in the same boat as you. No OV yet. Totally thought I did on Sunday from the EWCM but my temps haven't changed - in fact this mornings was the exact same as yesterdays.

So I started to get worried this morning after I saw another same temp and pulled out an OPK to see what the heck my body is doing. And got a positive sooo I should OV today. A little later than usual. Good thing we have still been BDing just in case. :)

I usually get pretty bad OV pains to help indicate my OV but this month alls I got was a backache yesterday and a tiny bit of OV pain.


----------



## beccad

Ceedee how are things with you? Noticed yesterday that you were approaching AF/testing time according to your ticker.

Swan, you're a third of the way through your pregnancy already - how can that be?! So quick!


----------



## pink23

i have no idea if i will ov. I dont temp and not bought any opk sticks. 
To be honest I dont want to know I think it puts more pressure on me getting a bfp if that makes sense.
I've just started weight watchers so hoping to loose a few extra lbs before im pregnant if it doesnt happen this month.
Hope your all ok. Looking forward to when we're all pregnant xx


----------



## Meadows

Kimberley I'm so sorry.....if it helps at all, i know exactly how you are feeling, and the fact that we have had 3 angels on this thread alone has confirmed to me just how common it is. I know that doesn't make it any easier, but i do hope that it helps to know that i too have been through it and that you are not the only one. As time ticks things will start to feel better, i promise.....and one day we will have a BFP again.

Hope all other ladies are well, i could do with a list that updates us all too as its so hard to keep track of everyone on here!

I decided to use OPKs this month and got a positive today......one guess as to what we'll be doing?!


----------



## pink23

Get to it meadows xxx


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> According to my pink pad calendar I'm CD15, its confusing cuz my ticker is saying I'm now 1 DPO but I doubt that.
> 
> Maybe I ov later than I think, like last month with my AF being 4 days late?:shrug:
> 
> If things don't happen for us this cycle at least hopefully I will have the data from temping etc to be able to work out things a bit better for next cycle.
> 
> Like you said....just keep on bonking!

I ovulated later than I would've thought. 1st cycle was CD17, second cycle was CD18. Good luck, have fun boinking and I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies. :flower:

I know my ticker is only a program - lol! I think maybe I counted CD1 too early for my ticker anyway as I looked back at my pink pad and only had spotting that day. I've redone my ticker now and it looks more like what my pink pad says. Still, I know they are only "tools" and not a plan on what my body will do, but at least they won't confuse me being all over the place. :wacko:

I have been temping and recording it on pink pad and also in countdowntopregnancy (because the fertility friend one confused me!). No spike in temp yet and have been doing OPK since Sat and nothing yet there either. My CM has been creamy since AF finished so I've still got my fingers crossed I am going to Ov late seeing as my last 2 cycles were 29 days and 35 days (probably due to the traveling).

*Pink23* - I agree with you that temping and opks only add the the pressure. I probably won't be such a nut with it all next month (if things don't go to plan for us this month) but I really wanted to know if I am actually ovulating and to know my "signs" etc. After having an ultrasound back in March, there was no reason shown on there that I wouldn't be ovulating / fertile as I had an acceptable amount of follicles (ruling out PCOS - which my sister has) I guess I'm just scared that maybe I won't ovulate. I just have to keep telling myself that it's only cycle 2 and on average it takes a bit longer for couples to conceive and all that stuff. I guess I'm really just very impatient and want to see that BFP now!! :brat:


----------



## Nanner

Good luck Poppie! Cheering for you this month! =D&gt;

I have my first doc appointment tomorrow! Hopefully it'll make everything seem real. I'm still struggling with it since I don't have much for symptoms. I don't see or feel anything so it's difficult for me to mentally accept. The news was so unexpected that I was initially bewildered. Don't get me wrong, I'm waaaaay excited but I need a visual to make it feel like a baby rather than a pee stick! :shrug:


----------



## beccad

How exciting about your appointment nanner!

Meadows, get bonking!

Poppie, yep I'm there with you on the I WANT IT NOW business :haha: I've ovulated as late as CD17 or 18 even with a 28/29 day cycle, so I think there's still time sweets.


----------



## pink23

well according to ticker i Ov today. we dtd monday but no chance today as oh is at work tonight and im at work 4.30-9.30 so not even time when I get back. And the worst thing is my work pattern looks like it hits approx ov each month as I only do it every 4 weeks Im so mad. :-( xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Meadows - We are in 2ww together! :) I got my + opk yesterday too!!

Awe. Pink, I'm sorry! But your still in the running spermies live i think like 5 days!

Hooray for appt. Nanner!

I totally OV'd yesterday. :) Had my temp raise this AM. Made hubby leave work early yesterday to BD before I had to be somewhere at 6. ;)


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I&#8217;m holding out on testing until this weekend. I want AF to be really late before I waste a test.

Meadows, FX&#8217;d.

Nanner, good luck at your doctor&#8217;s appointment. Hopefully things will seem real after the appointment.

Pink, sorry about your hubby&#8217;s work schedule, but you still might have a chance.


----------



## CeeDee

Looks good snowflakes. :happydance:


----------



## lu-is

Yay!! Good luck CeeDee! 

Meadows and Snowflake - glad you got postive OPK's, good luck in the TWW!

pink23 - that's a real bummer that your work falls at such a bad time. boo! When your husband gets home from work is there chance for a quickie? (is that super early in the morning?)

Nanner- oooh, that's exciting that you have your first appointment! Mine isn't until next Thursday (I'll just be 6 weeks by then). yippee!!

Last night I went out for dessert with a friend of mine. Just over a month ago when we went out we discovered that both of us were TTC. Well, yesterday I found out that we are both pregnant!!! Crazy! :) Super exciting. According to her Dr. she's 10 weeks - we're not sure if that's right (she only just got a BFP like a week ago), she's got really long cycles so he might be dating the pregnancy based on that? :shrug: She goes for an ultrasound in two weeks so they'll have a better idea of the age then.


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you all for your kind words.
And yes it does help its the worst feeling in the world isnt it even tho its early this little thing has been wanted and loved so much longer than how long my little tum was here. I really thought my luck had changed what with all the illnesses ive had. And being in hospital and that but it got worse.. we want to try again very soon and as it was very early the doctor has given us the go ahead for this month as i was only 4days late for my af this is my other doctor who has been away while all this has gone on im glad she is back she is lovely. I just wish things could of been different and im so so scared of it happening again i really hope it doesnt as im not sure i could cope with it second time round. Im so sorry im being so self centred in my posts i just feel not very motivated at the moment im sorry i dont want you all to think im selfish about just talking about myself im sorry x


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you all for your kind words.
And yes it does help its the worst feeling in the world isnt it even tho its early this little thing has been wanted and loved so much longer than how long my little tum was here. I really thought my luck had changed what with all the illnesses ive had. And being in hospital and that but it got worse.. we want to try again very soon and as it was very early the doctor has given us the go ahead for this month as i was only 4days late for my af this is my other doctor who has been away while all this has gone on im glad she is back she is lovely. I just wish things could of been different and im so so scared of it happening again i really hope it doesnt as im not sure i could cope with it second time round. Im so sorry im being so self centred in my posts i just feel not very motivated at the moment im sorry i dont want you all to think im selfish about just talking about myself im sorry x


----------



## beccad

It's not self-centered at all Kimberley xx


----------



## CeeDee

Your not being selfish at all. It's good to talk about how you feel and we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh kimberley3, please don't feel bad, you have all the right in the world to express how you feel and Im sure Im not alone in saying we all care so much for you and really hope things go better this try..... Just remember we are all here for you hunnie *


----------



## swanxxsong

Like the other ladies said, don't feel guilty Kimberley. Everyone here is entitled to speak their minds - their frustrations, their concerns, their happinesses. Everything. And we're all here for one another. :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

*Kimberley *we're here for you, don't feel bad about talking about it. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Thinking of you xo

*Meadows and Snow* - so jealous of your Ov. Good luck for the TWW.

*Nanner *- how did your appointment go?

I did another OPK yesterday arvo and got a slight pink line on there, so hoping I might get that magic dark pink line today. This morning I think I had some EWCM and my temp went down a little this morning. Fingers crossed these are all signs that the next 24 - 48 hours will show an Ov for me.

:dust:


----------



## Jess137

Kim, you are not being self centered at all. That's what we are here for, to support each other. No matter what!

And good luck to everyone in the TWW or getting ready to O! I'm still CD30 with no sign of AF or O.


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh I hope you get your  Jess 

I think I O'd on monday! lol Thats what my charts are showing!  sorry just so happy to see evidence that it happened..... we might have caught the eggy.... BDed the day before and the day after..... fingers crossed for me  *


----------



## Nanner

Kim- You're not being selfish. We're hear to help you feel better.

Poppie- Signs look good! BD away!

My appointment went fine. The doc thinks that I'm not as far along as the nurse that did my blood tests though; maybe at 5 weeks now? I had another blood draw and we'll find out tomorrow. Looks like I'll be getting my first ultrasound in about 10 days though. I can't wait for that!


----------



## Jess137

Thanks Emily, but I didn't O this cycle at all, so there isn't a possibility of being pg.:cry:

Nanner, how exciting about your scan!


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh Im sorry Jess.... I think I should have known that, Im just really surrering with scatter brain today  Think my hormones are a little crazy atm.....

Oh Im so excited for you nanner  Bet you cant wait for you first scan 

Im off to bed ladies  nighty night *


----------



## beccad

Jess are you going to try soy?

Poppie, fingers crossed you pop that eggy!

Emily-anne, glad you've ovulated!

Nanner, so exciting that you get a scan soon! Hope you get good results from your blood test.


----------



## Poppiebug

Well I did an OPK when I got home... negative! :dohh: UGH! Could it still be too early? Frustrating!! 

Well we'll just keep BDing for a few more days yet.....


----------



## Meadows

Kimberley - def don't feel selfish or bad.....that's the beauty of these forums (and especially this one!!) you can say whatever you want and we are all here to listen and help you through.

Snowflakes - woo hoo....we'll have to keep each other informed and in the meantime not too much symptom spotting hey?! easier sais than done!

Poppie - sorry about ur negative OPK

Jess - Sorry about not ovulating....don't u just hate the way our bodies work sometimes?! So frustrating!

Nanner - Glad ur appointment went well......all very exciting!!

Becca - Fx'd u ov soon!

CeeDee - good luck for testing this weekend and hopefully AF doesn't show!

Quick question about OPK's ladies......once you've had ur positive, do they go completely negative again? Mine has and this is the first month i've used them so not really sure how they work?! Thanks!

Hope all our pregnant ladies are well


----------



## swanxxsong

Meadows - when I used OPKs, I'd get a + for 1-2 days, then they'd go back to negative. :) So yup, that's completely normal. 

Congrats on the upcoming scan Nanner! :hugs: :dance: So happy for you!

Fingers crossed for Becca, Emily, Poppie and Jess - hoping your ovulation patterns smooth themselves out soon! :(

And best wishes to all of you in your TWW! 

I'm very relieved it's Thursday... I'm ready for the weekend! :happydance: xD


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, FX&#8217;d crossed for Ov.

Emily, :happydance: Hopefully this is your month.

Nanner, Congrats on your appointment! I know your excited about your ultrasound.

Meadows, after a positive the OPK&#8217;s go back to negative. 

Swanxx, I&#8217;m glad it&#8217;s Thursday too. DH and I have date night.

AFM, Pay no attention to the ticker, AF has not shown up yet. I&#8217;m trying not to get my hopes up and waiting to test on Sunday. I&#8217;m not a symptom spotter, but I&#8217;ve been tired and nauseous all week.


----------



## pink23

fx'd ceedee xx


----------



## Jess137

Keeping my FX'd CeeDee! Good luck!

becca, I'm going to take soy next cycle, probably CD3-7. If AF ever freaking shows up.Grr.


----------



## Poppiebug

Good luck *CeeDee*, I have everything crossed for you!! 

Back to my usual rant - temp dipped further this morning. Still got a mix of what I think is EWCM and milky CM. Still holding out hope that Ov is coming.

So glad it's Friday. I'm leaving work early this arvo to go and see how the house is going. We'll be able to get in as it shouldn't be locked up if the carpenter is still there. Our site supervisor said that painting should start next week and from there it's usually about 2 months til handover. So we're looking at probably getting our home by mid-October! :happydance:

I hope everyone has a good weekend!

xo


----------



## Jess137

That's awesome Poppie!

Sooo...office pool party tomorrow! We close at 12 and go to my office manager's house to party. (We aren't the typical doctor's office!) I'm living it up while I'm not pregnant. I figure I need to get it in while I can. So excited for my vodka gummy bears. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Jess137

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!

The Vitex WORKED! AF is here and my cycle was only 30 DAYS!!! That's 5 days shorter! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I never thought I'd be this excited to see AF!


----------



## Poppiebug

:happydance: That's great news Jess!!


----------



## beccad

Woohoo for AF Jess :happydance: Feels a bit bizarre to be saying that :haha:

Poppie, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that you'll ovulate any day now :thumbup:

I've bought myself some Clear Blue digi OPKs for this month, the ones with the smiley face. I don't think I'm very good at reading the pink lines so hopefully I can't go wrong with a face! I know I said I wasn't going to do OPKs this month, but I'm finding it difficult to pinpoint ovulation. I think perhaps I'm ovulating later than I think. 

I'm going to a hen party today! It's for a very good friend of mine who lives in Vancouver so I don't get to see her very much. We're going to a spa hotel for the afternoon, and will have afternoon tea as well as some relaxing in the spa. Then we're going out for a meal this evening followed by some dancing in a cheesy nightclub! I can't wait! Ive not had a night out like this for months so really looking forward to letting my hair down and having sone fun with my girlfriends.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Becca. Like you, I must be ovulating way later than I thought.

I did another OPK this arvo, the line was darker so perhaps some time over the weekend?? We'll just keep on BD as usual which should give us the best chance. 

Friday night here - very awesome just to relax.


----------



## Meadows

Glad AF has shown her face Jess!!

becca and poppie i'm sure you'll ovulate soon.......will be cool to see a smiley face becca, you'll definitely know then!!!!

Thanks for confirming that it's ok to get a negative OPK straight after ov! I had in my head that the line would slowly fade out.....but no! It just completely vanished!! So im now in the good old 2ww....dont u just LOVE waiting!!!!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Jess! :) Glad to see she's made her appearance and in a timely manner! (though I agree, sounds crazy saying that right? haha)

Hope you all have fun weekends, sounds like you ladies have awesome plans! ;)

No problem Meadows, I was so confused my first round of OPKs. I had to ask everyone I knew who used them what was going on, because I didn't expect it to be so sudden either. xD I thought I might be malfunctioning. :haha:

Good luck to all weekend testers, BDers and 2WWers! ;D


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Friday! :happydance: 3 day weekend for me!

Poppie, I&#8217;m so excited for you. Not much longer till you move in.

Jess, Congrats on AF! Now on to your soy cycle. Vodka gummy bears?? What&#8217;s that?

Beccad, Enjoy your hen party.

AFM, no AF, but I&#8217;m feeling like she&#8217;s about to start. Tomorrow is my niece&#8217;s first birthday party, so I&#8217;m excited about that. Sunday is testing if AF doesn&#8217;t show.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies. Sorry I've been MIA. Working more hours this week and next. So that means fun 65 hr work weeks without a single day off til at least mid Aug. Boo! But that means extra money which means I can pay off my car 2.5 yrs early, a medical/surgery bill that I am still paying on from last year and hubby's next semester tuition & books all this month!! 

Anyways, Happy about AF for your Jess!! 

CeeDee - fx that the witch flying on by you and doesn't stop. FX for sunday.

Poppie - Hoping that your OV comes soon. My temp dips right before OV too.

Becca - Have fun at your hen party.

Kim - Thinking of you.

Nanner - Did you hear from your dr. How did the blood work turn out?

Lu-is - Awesome news about your friend. I would love someone to go through the experience with. None of my friends are trying though. 

Hi to Everyone! Don't want to leave anyone out!!

AFM, FF gave me my cross hairs today. Hooray. For some reason, I feel really good about this cycle! Very positive! Woke up with really bad tummy pains but think it was because I had to go potty. TMI. Sorry. Not much going on this weekend - I don't want to do much with all my work hours. Just going out with friends on their pontoon boat to go fishing Saturday evening. Should be fun.


----------



## lu-is

Good luck with this cycle Snowflake! I hope it is lucky. The fishing on a pontoon sounds fun.

Jess - I'm glad the Vitex worked!

poppie - a darker line is promising! whoowho. What CD are you on now? 

Good luck and baby dust for everyone!!! 

My husband and I just went to the bank yesterday and got preapproved for a mortgage. hooray! Now we can start looking at houses.


----------



## emilyanne

*Jess137, congrats hunnie! I was really hoping it would help you too! 

Have fun at the hen party beccad 

Hello to everyone else  hope your all doing ok 

As for me.... Im not sure whats going on..... my charts changed its mind and is now saying I didnt ovulate.....  oh well it was way early anyway...... Im just enjoying the whole experience of trying to work this all out lol*


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hiya all sorry i have been MIA also

Went visiting family yeasterday evening before the wedding and are doing the same again tomorrow :D 

I am pretty sure i ovulated early yeasterday as had the CM or what ever the abreviation for it is. So a few days early. However we were too knackered to do anything by the time we got home ( i had been up 6.30 and got home at 10) i told OH and he said well what about tomorrow and i said yeah that'll be fine but i got to be honest i don't know if i can be bothered as im absoloutly knackered still!!! 3 very long weeks in work are taking their toll :( xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

never mind lol we did :sex: :blush: :haha: :D xx


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh my charts saying I have O'd now.... errrgggg dont think I understand these chart things lol *


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey ladies. Feeling a bit more positive today. I did another OPK just now and the line is darker again, so I'm thinking I'm on another 34 day cycle. Have changed my ticker again so it's easier to read and reflecting a 34 day cycle. 

I'm on CD19 now. I'm pretty sure my CM is getting to be EW so yey!

Here's a pic of my last 2 OPKs.

*CD18 - first real colour I've seen.*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2011-08-05155025.jpg

*CD19 - almost a positive??*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2011-08-06140318.jpg



*lu-is* - congrats on the loan pre-approval. :thumbup: Always nice to know you have the bank on side.

*WanaB *- nice work getting the BD in there! :haha:

*emily *- it is all confusing some times isnt it. Fingers crossed for you.

Well I'm off to watch the footy for the afternoon :)


----------



## Jess137

Wow, I think I missed a lot!

Becca-Vodka gummy bears are exactly what they sound like....gummy bears soaked in vodka! Yum! And I prefer the digi OPK's too, much easier.

Lu, that's awesome about the mortgage!

Emily, charting is confusing! FF changes O dates all the time, it's really complicated the way the computer figures it out.

I found something fun in another part of B&B, it is a predictor for your children's eye color. I think mine is accurate...all of our nieces/nephew have blonde hair and blue eyes. It gave us 100% for out kids to have blue eyes, which is what I've always said. Here's the link: https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html


----------



## wanaBmummy

Blue eyes all the way :D Everyones are blue although mine, my mums and my OH's mum are slightly green also lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hey girls, I've been MIA for a few days, I'll be back soon to catch up with everything properly.

Just to say AF got me today, so it's on to month 3 for us, sigh.

Love to everyone x


----------



## beccad

Hugs mrs mel.


Poppie, i'd say that the second one is nearly positive, not quite though. But near enough!


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks Poppiebug lol, Im just lost lol

Jess137 lol, Im finally starting to understand that lol 

Im just gonna let my chart do as it feels and stop worrying about what it says for now lol *


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i've decided that when you've mentally chosen to start TTC that your body then goes hey lets f**k with your head a bit :) 

TMI here but my nipples were a bit wierd yeasterday and today they absoloutly kill!! The only time ive ever had that before was when i get pregnant last year but i can't be pregnant now because i only finished my period 9 days ago. So i guess my body has just decided to mess with me this month ....fun :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Have any of you ever done that needle and string predictor test thing where you hold a needle on a thread over your left hand and it tells you how many children your gong to have and if they will be boys or girl??

I've just done it to see (as i was bored) and it came out with the same thing every time although at first i thought it was going boy straight into girl and straight into boy again which would mean triplets!!! :O but the circles wern't really that defined compared to the lines for the boys so i am wonerding whether it was boy small pause and boy. Either way its a bit of fun although it will be interesting to see how it turns out (eventually)

I'd love a girl (i'd also love a boy lol) but i think i'm destined for a boy, my OH's dads side of the family have had 1 girl in *7 generations*!! And although it may sound wierd by both my sides of the family seem to go in generations. My mum and dad's parents generation all girls bar 1 on each side, their generation all boys bar my mum and my dads sister, my generation all girls bar my 1 cousin and the next generation my sister has had 3 boys and my cousin was pregnant with twin boys  (rip) and no one else is old enough yet bar me to have kids so we'll soon see :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

The needle said girl for me, and from my scan pics everyone's said girl thus far. :haha: So we'll see in Sept! ;) Though I've known plenty of women who've had the needle say anything but what they've had/are having, however it was an ounce of workplace fun for my boss and I to try. xD

Yay for lots of positive ovulations and things! Woot!

The eye prediction thing confuses me.... because my eyes are blue, and hub's are hazel. so I'm like, stumped. LOL. :(


----------



## Poppiebug

*Mrs Mel *- Sorry about AF :hugs: . Sending :dust: for next month. 



wanaBmummy said:


> well i've decided that when you've mentally chosen to start TTC that your body then goes hey lets f**k with your head a bit :)

Oh I totally agree with this!! Our bodies are so crazy sometimes. 

On the eyes thing, we'll pretty much get brown - everyone in my family had brown eyes. Hubby's mum is the closest blue eye'd person. 

Also the needle / string thing, I've only ever seen it done with a wedding ring and a strand of hair. I haven't done it in a long time though I'll have to look up the guidelines again and give it a go. 

Well here's today's OPK - looking positive to me!! :happydance: 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2011-08-07115141.jpg

I am so stoked that it's come up. I think maybe my ticker is right now. You know where we'll be later on! :winkwink:


----------



## lu-is

That's awesome Poppie!!! Time to get busy ;) (If you haven't been already)

WannaB - Our bodies totally like to mess with us. booo. Maybe your nipples are a sign of ovulation? I get that sometimes with ov'ing.

Mrs. Mel - Sorry about the :witch: good luck for next cycle!

Jess - Thanks for the eye predictor thing, that was fun! I wonder if our babies will have blue eyes or brown. there's a 20% chance of blue based on that. (it's a shame the generator doesn't account for Hazel or grey eyes).

We looked at 5 houses today, 3 of them remain on our list of houses to consider. House looking is fun! a little overwhelming and tiring, but still fun. We're going to see at least 3 more tomorrow.


----------



## beccad

Woo poppie that's definitely positive!

I have blue eyes and DH has brown, and there's equal numbers of blue and brown on each side, so it's all about 50/50 for eye colour!

I have a thrush infection and I'm really cross about it. I'm going to the chemist shortly but I hope it's all cleared up and everything is back to normal very very quickly, as I should be due to ovulate in a few days! Talk about bad timing eh!


----------



## pink23

if i af turns up in september it will be on holiday im so disapointed, i wont be able to take caleb swimming maybe i'll get a secret bfp before x


----------



## wanaBmummy

*lu-is -* if thats the case then we deffinatly jumped into bed at the right time lol and crammed in a few sessions over the last few days :blush: :D

also if my AF turns up this month it will be out in Greece the week of the wedding and could possibly overlap my wedding day :( :( so i definatly know how your feeling *pink* although i've never not gone swimming because of AF i still go i just change before and after xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh *Pink* and *WanaB*, I hope your :witch: doesn't come on your holidays!

Congrats *Poppie* on a broadly positive OPK! :dance: 

Hope the house hunt goes well *Lu-is*!


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi everyone  yesterday was a nice (but stressful) day..... my DB had his kids..... I am only ment to be there for a couple of hours (according to the court) but DB had a fit (he suffers with etxreamly bad migrains) so I had to come home earlier then Im ment to, to help with the kids..... he went and had a nap which left me with the two of them for a couple of hours, I think its helped build a stronger bond between me and his little ones  so that was really nice  Im just hoping beyond all hope that it doesnt make us look bad in court..... I dont know what else we could have done, so we had no other option..... I really hope everything goes ok now.....*


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is , Congrats on the pre-approval. It must be fun to go looking at houses, hopefully you&#8217;ll find what you want soon.

Mrs Mel, Sorry about AF. :hugs:

Swannx, Do you have preference, boy or girl?

Poppie, Congrats on positive OPK!

Emily, Sorry you were stressed out yesterday. At least you got to spend some time with the kids.

AFM, My niece&#8217;s first birthday party was great. She refused to eat her cake she played in it, but refused to taste it. It was great to see the family. I tested today and got a :bfp: :yipee:. I&#8217;m excited and still trying to decide how to tell DH. Thursday is my birthday and I was thinking about telling him at my birthday dinner.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning Everyone, back in the office for this fine Monday morning.

Omg! *ceedee*!!! Yay!!! :hugs: :yipee: Congratulations!! Send some of that magic :dust: this way please!

*Emily *- sorry about your stressful day but it would have been good to see the kids.

*Pink and WanaB* - I hope your AF doesn't mess up things on your holiday. That's not fun.

*Becca *- I hope you're all better now.

*lu-is* - great news on the houses. It can imagine it would be very difficult in the house hunt. I'm glad we found a house design that we instantly loved when we decided to build. 

AFM - still stoked about the positive opk, of course we made sure we DTD last night and we'll probably go again tonight just to be sure. I'll also do another opk this arvo to see if the surge has passed (I have one test left so may as well). Hoping sooooo much to catch that eggie. Please send dust!

I hope you all have a stree-free week. 

xo


----------



## swanxxsong

OH MY GOD *CEEDEE *CONGRATS GIRL!! :hugs: :dance: :happydance: :hugs: :dance: :happydance: That is so awesome for you! And what timing!! Do you have any ideas of how to tell him? What a great birthday present!!

My preference? Maybe... maybe girl. I really just want a healthy, happy baby but since everyone's saying they think I'm having a girl :haha: I kind of got a wee bit attached to the idea? But I won't have disappointment, no matter what. I do adore my nephew, so another baby boy in the family would be fun for them to rough and tumble. ;D 

Does anyone else have a preference for children? :)

Have fun rolling in the sheets *Poppie*! ;D


----------



## Jess137

Oh CeeDee, that's amazing! Wow!!!

I'm really feeling good about this new cycle I just started. I'm hoping this will be it!

Swan, have you thought about getting an Intelligender test? My friend did one and it said boy (she's 12 or 13 weeks). I'll let you know if it was right as soon as she finds out. They are $30-$40 at Walgreens, Babies-r-Us, etc. On the TV show The Doctors, they said that it is usually right. I think I will get one once I get pg. I think you have to be 10 weeks for it to work. In answer to your question, I would like a girl, and DH wants a boy (of course!). He is always saying that he wishes our nephew was our son! No thanks!!


----------



## Nanner

Hi! Sorry I've been MIA. I was gone for a few days on business :growlmad: 

I've skimmed the last few days of posts but have some catching up to do!

The doc had good news for me. He said my HCG levels are good and I scheduled a scan for Tuesday. I can't wait for that! :happydance:


----------



## Jess137

I made myself an amethyst fertility bracelet. Can't hurt, right?
 



Attached Files:







287109_267782369904294_100000175988992_1270468_6222627_o.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh love the bracelet Jess. Are amethysts for fertility?? I have a necklace that has an amethyst on it, maybe I should pop it on.

As for gender preference here - I would love a little girl as I LOVE pink and all the girly things, but we'd both also like a boy first too. Hubby wants a boy to carry on the family name and also to be a big brother to look after the next one that comes along. But as they say - a happy, healthy baby of any gender would be just fine :)


----------



## Jess137

Yes, here is a description from one person who sells them: "Amethyst is the stone of spirituality, cleanses and purifies, absorbs negativity and prevents negative energy, while drawing in positive energy. It boosts production of hormones and peace of mind. Gives positive self image, self love and empowerment. Connects heart and crown chakras and helps balance ones emotions."

There are tons of people selling them online, so I thought I'd make one since I had the amethyst beads already. Like I said earlier, it can't hurt!:flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh fantastic. I have just come home and popped my amethyst neckalce on. Anything that brings positivity is welcome I say. Hopefully it will assist in gaining a positive prego test too. 

Just did my last opk, it had faded a bit so I am thinking that today is ov day. Hopefully last night's spermies will catch that eggie! 

:dust:


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Ceedee!!! That's so exciting!

Jess- nice bracelet! I hope it helps. :) 

Poppie - good luck!

I don't know if I have a preference for a boy or girl right now. I'm just excited about a baby!


----------



## Poppiebug

Lu-is - have you told many people yet??


----------



## Mrs Mel

*CeeDee*, congrats hun!! Will be very excited to hear how you tell hubby!

*Beccad*, I hope you're better now, very bad timing for you :(

Love to all the pregnant ladies and good luck to those in the various 'egg catching' stages! *Poppie*, I really love seeing the OPK's get dark and then light, very satisfying knowing that you've detected the sneaky little egg on its way!

Love the bracelet, *Jess*! Hope it works for you and all us June Bugs!

So, I've decided to chill out a bit this month. I am generally a pretty laid back person, but this whole TTC business has made me a little crazy! I'll see do OPK's as my length of cycles do seem to differ, but I'm not going to go crazy symptom spotting and I'm also not going to test until AF is due / late. *CeeDee's* approach was a good one and it worked :)


----------



## Meadows

CONGRATULATIONS CeeDee!!!! Woo hoo!!! Very exciting! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you CeeDee!! I bet you are just over the moon. I totally would not be able to hold it in from hubby - and can't wait to hear how you tell him! I think you should get him an expecting card instead of a b-day card! So when he opens the envelope it would say something like Congrats on the new baby and have baby things and pictures on it!! How do you feel? 

I really really really want a girl. Like to the point that I have been saying for years that I will only have girls. But in reality I just want a healthy baby. Hubby has 2 brothers and I have 2 sisters so we are pretty even. I just want to be pregnant!!

The eye thing is cool but hubby has true hazel eyes so it's not too accurate for us. I got 50% brown - 30% green and 20% blue.

Jess - You did a great job and it's very pretty!! I gotta dig out my amethyst necklace!


I had a very low temp the other AM at 4dpo but it went back up again. I know it is too early for it to be implantation dip. I looked up some info on the internet and it said that it is a "secondary estrogen surge". Can't really find anything on whether it is a good thing or bad thing. Oh well.


----------



## beccad

Fab news ceedee! I did think perhaps that might be the outcome for you :happydance:

AFM, almost better thankfully. I'm on CD10 today and I think I should be ok for tomorrow. That's when i'll start doing opks, anyway.


----------



## wanaBmummy

hello all

I don't know whether my painfull nipples (tmi) :blush: is because of ovulation because i've sill got them and i'm pretty much positive (as much as i can be without testing) that i ovulated last thursday. So don't know whats going to really but oh well :/

CONGRATS by the way Cee Dee :happydance:

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Love the bracelet _*Jess*_! And well, I considered the test at first but I figure I only have a little over a month until I find out, and I'd rather spend the money buying baby stuff. :haha: We just paid our car insurances and our electric bill's been nuts since the AC ran a lot more last month than usual, so we're trying to cut back where we can. It stinks, but I'm just reminding myself that the baby's worth cutting off other spends. :) I considered the cabbage juice thing but I got... lazy. lmao. 

Yay *Nanner*! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Ooo *Poppie*, good luck tonight! ;D

Best wishes this cycle, *Mrs Mel*, and taking it laid-back. :) Hope that goes well for you - I bet it will! :)

I don't think secondary surges are bad, from what I've heard *Snowflakes*. I believe it's just a neutral thing that happens to women during their LP. Just another one of those fun little body tricks or something :haha:

Ow, sounds painful *WanaB*! Hope it's a good sign for you though!

Ooo *Becca*, almost time to hit the sheets!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! :flower:

Well I guess I'm pretty much in the TWW now. We'll probably BD again tonight just to be sure we gave it the best chance. 

Not sure about my temps, it hasn't shot up or anything. I did have a big dip the other day 2 days before ov, and since then it rose a little hanging around about 96.9 - 97 but no big spike up?? I do seem to wake a lot during the night but you'd think my temps would be higher because of this rather than staying right down?? Maybe it'll go up further over the next few days?? :shrug: Oh well I guess I can rely a bit on the fact that I got that positive OPK.

I hope everyone is well??

*Nanner *- looking forward to seeing your ultrasounds pic. 

*WanaB *- not sure about the nipples pain, our bodies are just weird some times hey?

*Becca *- I hope you see a positive opk soon

:dust:


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> Lu-is - have you told many people yet??

We told my two sisters and my brother-in-law this past weekend, and my one friend knows. That's it. 
I've been waiting for my parents to come to town to tell them - should be any day now (They're coming up when my sister's baby is born, which as she is 1 week overdue it really should be any day now).

Very small number of people know. I don't know when to tell work.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi Girls, I just wanted to say hello!

I know Its been ages since I last contributed to this tread and I am sooo sorry :nope: 

Congratultions to everyone who have had their BFP's there are quite alot more tha I last remember! Ans I am very sad for those who have had losses *hugs*

I dont have any news lol, Bubs is cooking away nicely and I am growning by the day (pic below) I had a suprise scan yesterday and bean looked happy and gave us a wave. I have been feeling movemet sine about 13 weeks but I really have to relax to feel it, so its not easy with Daisy.

We find out the gender 4 weeks today and I am soooo excited :happydance:
I will let you all know what team we are on!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







15+5.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Poppiebug

*Welsh_mum!!* Hello!! :wave: You look amazing! Glad to hear that baby is going along nicely. Looking forward to hearing if you're going to be on team pink or blue. Keep us updated.

:hugs: - hoping some of your lovely baby dust will rub off on me :)


----------



## pink23

welshmum you look fab x
Nothing new here, not thinking about tww tbh just going with the flow x


----------



## swanxxsong

welshmum, you look great! can't wait to hear how your scan goes! :D

I currently have the worst sinus infection (though I call them all the worst, because I get them so often, blah) and it's tragic. I can't stop freakin' sneezing, and the PND is so bad that I'm nauseous. Guess it's time to suck it up and go back to the doctor tonight and say it's not getting any better, please help me. /: lol.


----------



## kimberley3

hello everbody sorry i have been not on. i have finished bleeding it finished on friday so i bled for 5days. hopefull my luck is going to change soon. i have to go back to the hosptial tursday for my ears to be checked and find out where we go from here. the rash is dying down now at last been 11days now!! we will just see what this cycle goes like. if i dont get af when i should im going to wait at least a week or so as im so scared of it happening again. 

Enough about me now thank you everybody for their kind words. im glad i hae you lot here so thank you.

Ceedee im so happy for you hope everything goes okay. happy 9 months well 8 months now.

Lu- i glad you can now look for a house.. it must be fun :) 

swan- i cant belive your 14 weeks already thats crazy! are you starting to show yet?

meadows- hope your well and everything is going well.

wanna- i bet your so excited for your wedding!! and wouldnt it be nice if you found out you was preggers just before your wedding day!

pink- hopefully af doesnt get you as being on, on hoilday is no fun!

welsh- wow thats gone quick your looking good and let us no what your having, and thanks for the cuddle x

poppie- yay on ovulating hopefully that egg will get caught.

mrs mel- sorry af got you, its always hard when it happens.

snow- the 2ww is so long and the rest of the waiting is. only four days in our cycle to get preggers and the rest is waiting! thats what i find hard and we cant change anything but wait!

becca- thats bad news about the thrush and bad timing but hopefully like you said it should be sorted now

Jess- that bracelet is pretty and hope it works like it should! and yay for af and hopefully your last one!

Emily- it is so frustrating not knowing what is going on but hopefully you did ovulate.

im sorry if i missed anybody out, ive tried to catch up if i have missed you out just shout and i will reply :) 

and has anybody seen the horrible riots which are going on. its disgraceful and it makes our country look like we are scum! it spread up to nottingham last night which is where im living and im so disappointed in our behaviour.


----------



## pink23

The riots are horrible why do people have to do it, makes me so angry and scared to to it will spread even more xx


----------



## Nanner

On my way to my first scan!!!

Welcome back *Welsh*! You look so cute!

Glad you're starting to feel better* Kim*. Hopefully your cycle works itself out quickly.

Good luck to the BDers and those waiting to ovulate! I've got a good feeling for everyone this month!


----------



## pink23

have fun nanner xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck *Nanner*!

Nice to see you *welshmum*!

Hope your sinuses clear up *swan*, I've always had problems with mine too, it's not fun!

Hugs *kim*, I can't imagine how it must feel.

I have a good feeling about this month too ladies! Baby dust all around :)

Riots are disgusting, I am actually ashamed to be British at the moment. And starting to worry for loved ones in London, grrr, really hope this mindless violence stops soon.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*swan* i know what your talking about i've got a cold or something thats kicked in over the last few days and today my nose just feels like its burning!

*kimberly* it would be lovely but i really don't know lol i know you never do but i'm just not getting my hopes up. Btw i'm glad your getting back to normal :) 

As for the nipple thing they seem to be dying down so i've got no clue lol all i know is i had a really broody moment yeasterday and just really wanted to be pregnant!! lol xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I've heard about the riots - goodness, that's crazy. Hope all you ladies are safe and sound in the UK! :hugs:

Thanks *Kimberley*! I'm showing slightly, though haven't really popped yet. :) I am beginning to feel less "fat" and more "pregnant" by appearance, though, since it's not predominantly bloat anymore. xD Hope things your way soon organize themselves accordingly, you poor thing. :hugs:

Ugh, *Mrs Mel*, they're dreadful! But I'm slowly working through it. I just get so tired around noon or so when I'm at work. My body's wearing down fighting it, but I feel as though I should be through by the end of the week. Hopefully!

Aw *WanaB*, I hope you feel better soon!

Have fun *Nanner*, be sure to fill us in on all the fab details! ;) haha


----------



## CeeDee

Thank you all for your congratulations! I really appreciate it. I&#8217;ve been feeling pretty nauseous and tired all day. I over did it in aerobics class yesterday and decided to cut back on the gym. 

Swanxx, I would first like a healthy baby, but it would be nice to have a boy since my sister had 3 girls in a row. I&#8217;m having so much fun with girly stuff with them that it would be nice to have a boy. The plus side to a girl is that I won&#8217;t have to buy clothes I can just get them from my sister. Sorry about your sinus infection.

Jess137, I&#8217;m praying this is your cycle as well. 

Poppie, Sending baby dust.

Snowflakes, I am so happy. He even commented this morning that I was in such a great mood. I think I might tell him tonight. The card idea sounds good.

Hello Welsh mum it&#8217;s so nice to hear from you. Good luck at your gender scan. 

Can&#8217;t wait to see pics Nanner.


----------



## beccad

I had a negative OPK this evening, which is fine as it's only CD11. Will probably BD anyway :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!

*Kim*- Great to hear from you. Still sending my thoughts your way but glad to hear that things are getting back to normal (or somewhat) for you. xo

*Nanner *- can't wait to hear how the scan went!!

*WanaB *and *Swan *- sorry that you're fighting off colds and sinus stuff. Not nice. I hope you feel better soon.

*CeeDee *- thanks for the dust!! I'm gathering it all in! I can't believe you haven't told hubby yet! I'd be bursting!! Let us know what happens.

*Becca *- May as well get into the BD, even just for fun! ;)

*Pink *- I'm right here with you in the TWW. 

AFM, my temp finally went up a bit this morning. We did BD last night, and now I will let my poor hubby have a break. Not that he minds that much but seeing as I wasn't sure if I was having a 28 or 34 day cycle we've been at it for pretty much the past 2 weeks! :blush: LOL! 

Terrible to hear about the rioting in England. I hope everyone is safe. I am thinking of you. :hugs:

So I guess it's now just time for me to sit back, relax and keep everything crossed for a BFP. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kimberley3

nanner i hope the scan has gone well :) looking forward to seeing pics. 

swan- you need to start posting pics up 

wanna- it could happen i never knew i was preggers until the test said postive.

its all gong off in nottingham tonight. i will post the link on whats going on i live just 5mins from nottingham town :( keep hearing sierns and the police chopper keeps going over our house too, i hope the town is not a big mess :(

https://www.nottinghamshire.police..../09/live_updates_police_response_to_disorder/

this is the website x


----------



## Jess137

Hi Welsh! You look great! I'm glad to hear that everything is going well for you. Can't wait to hear what team you're on!

Swan, congrats on 14 weeks! I hope you feel better soon!

Kim, I'm glad you can start trying again! FX'd for some sticky beans! I have seen the riots on TV, I was worried about everyone that lives there. I hope everyone is ok.

Nanner, I want to see pics!!!

CeeDee, how on earth have you not told him yet? I would be bursting!


----------



## Nanner

The scan went really well today! It's tough to see, but the little oval ball on the right is the baby. :cloud9:

It appears that I'll be at seven weeks tomorrow. My due date is March 28th.
 



Attached Files:







scan0001 (2).jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









scan0002 (2).jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh Nanner!!! :happydance: that is just wonderful :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Nanner those pictures are great! So clear too :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fantastic pics *Nanner*!

Hope you're ok *kim*? Very scary, I hope not too much damage was done.

Good luck to the ladies BD'ing, CD5 for me, so will be wearing my hubby out soon too! ;)


----------



## Mrs Mel

*CeeDee*, have you told hubby yet? I bet you're bursting to!!


----------



## Meadows

Woo Hoo Nanner - loving the pics.......very exciting to see i bet!!

CeeDee - does hubby know yet then?!

Mrs Mel - soon time to get down to business!!!

Poppie & PInk - fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to you both!

Kim - nice to have you back and fingers crossed for lots of sticky baby dust to come our way!

Becca - get BD'ing!!

Snowflakes - how are you - any symptoms? or are you trying ur best not to do that?!

I'm ok.......in the 2WW.....am holding out til the day AF is due to test, which is a week today - am not overly hopeful as i'm sure i won't be that lucky to fall pregnant again son soon after a chem pregnancy, but then have read a few threads that say different and that a lot of people have conceived straight after....oh well, i guess i'll find out dooner or later!! One thing i have noticed is that i am burping loads (nice!! and very unusual for me) has anyone else had this lovely symptom?!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I am so in a crotchety mood today.

Thanks for asking Meadows - Um. I was soooo super positive about this month and totally feeling that this was our month. I did have some of those twinges a few days ago for a bunch of hours - but they haven't been back since. My temp fell for the 2nd day in a row this AM. Side of my tiny BB's hurt too. And my face blew up overnight. Slowing loosing hope and PMA. I so feel that the witch is going to show her stupid face this weekend. May still test Sat/Sun depending on what my temps end up doing these next few mornings. 

Excited for tomorrow though. Hubby is playing in a Ping Pong Tourny. Should be a fun night.

Nanner - Nice pics of the kiddo!!


----------



## lu-is

Good morning everyone!!

Nanner - yay! Glad the scan went well, thanks for sharing the photos.

Meadows & Snowflake - good luck! Sorry you're feeling less optimistic now Snowflake - anything is possible!
Snow- Ping pong tournament? cool!!

Poppie & pink - good luck to you guys too! :D Yay!

MrsMel- lol don't wear him out too much, you still need him for a couple days. ;)

Kim - Hope you're feeling better. :hugs: I can't believe the riots! That's crazy, and scary!

Welsh - looking good! I can't wait for my bump to start forming.

Jess- Let's hope you definitely ovulate this cycle!


AFM... well my sister still hasn't had her baby she's 1 week +1 day overdue. My grandma has been in the hospital lately, she fell and broke her hip over the weekend - I haven't had a chance to make the 2 hour drive to see her, my mom says she's doing much better so that's good. Today I feel really really nauseous.. guess I should eat something.

Tomorrow I go and see the Dr for my 1st appointment! Yay!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Sat in an internet cafe at the moment, as the internet has not yet been connected at my house! 

Sorry I have not been around, Congratulations everyone with photos and more BFPS!!! 

I am almost unpacked and got a new job offer today so all is good also started the BDing last night, though I think we might have missed it due to all the moving and unpacking (Im on day 13!) heigh ho, we shall see. Hope everyone else is well.. Lots of love to the best group!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Just thought I'd pop back in and post this article that I saw when opening up my email just a moment ago- pretty cool!!

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/09/pink-or-blue-blood-test-baby-gender-7-weeks_n_922698.html


----------



## Jess137

That's really cool, but I wouldn't pay almost $300 to find out the gender early. I could buy an entire stash of cloth diapers!

Nanner, the pics are great!

Good luck to everyone waiting to O and in the TWW!


----------



## pink23

im hoping af will stay for us all. if im a 28 day cyle chould be next wednesday, if 33 its the following monday. ive looked if i was preg this month i would have edd of 28th april which would be a day before ohs birthday so that would be cool xx
great pictures nanner x


----------



## wanaBmummy

just started watching a programme about Octomum and already i am shocked tbh 6 kids already and then had IVF and had 8, 1 of which wasn't spotted at all during the pregnancy. Its just madness x


----------



## emilyanne

*hi ladies....  I havent really been posting (but have been reading....) I just haven't felt myself lately and been a bit moody and down..... starting to feel a bit better..... Started spotting today..... either VERY VERY early AF or maybe something else.... who knows... 

How are all you lovely ladies today? *


----------



## pink23

fx'd emily xx


----------



## Jess137

Hi Emily! FX'd!


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks ladies, Im not too hopeful yet.....*


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Emily!

I wanted to say things to basically all of you, since I'm so far behind, but this sinus infection is wiping me out right now. :( I can't function worth sheit. It's tragic. I'm very ready for it to pass and be on its way already - yikes!

I need to do a few dishes then I'm off to my bed, hopefully I can get more sleep than I did last night. 

Hope you're all doing well :hugs: and I'll try to catch up very soon!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, just popping in for a quick hello.

I am at a conference today, beats being stuck in the office!

No real news here, feeling a little bloaty but that could be anything. Trying not to symptom spot just hoping the days pass by quickly, I hate the TWW! :coffee:

I hope everyone is well. xoxo

:dust:


----------



## Nanner

Ugh, speaking of being boated... I am sooo uncomfortable. Any suggestions?


----------



## emilyanne

*swanxxsong, hope you feel better soon.... Ive been having a badly stuff nose and sore throat so not feeling the best.... hope it all clears up for both of us soon 

Im so happy for you Nanner, wish I knew what to suggest for bloating but I dont, hope it sorts its self out for you though 

*


----------



## beccad

What a lot of chatter boxes you all are :haha: I've no idea where to start and am on my phone so afraid I can't reply to everyone individually. 

I'm on CD13, negative OPKs the last two days, but have got up this morning and have a ton of what I think is EWCM :happydance: although not 100% sure as I don't often get any, but it fits all the descriptions! I think the evening primrose oil is doing its job. DH has just gone off to work :dohh: but will jump on him when he gets home.


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, feeling alive today, which is an improvement! So now Im attempting to fully catch up with you all!

Congrats on rolling into the 2WW *Poppie*! FX for you this cycle!

I found that telling work is a pretty personal decision, *Lu-is*; at least, from what Ive stalked on the boards. ;) I told my boss almost immediately, because shes like a mother to me. Shes been wonderful. But Ive seen plenty of women whove waited until 12-week scans and beyond, until theyre showing, until second tri, etc, for various reasons. So Id say it depends mostly on your relationship with your superiors  when you feel ready to tell them, go for it. Hope your sisters doing well and that she pops soon! :haha: Also, hope your grandmother has a quick and easy recovery, the poor thing!

Im glad youre doing better *Kimberley * hang in there sweets! :hugs: And pictures? Hm, well I have a bump update that I took two weeks ago  Ill post it below. Dont look much different yet  just firming up a wee bit. And am impatiently awaiting my 16-week appointment so I can book my 20-week scan. Sigh. I am not the worlds most patient person, by any means! Haha. 

*Nanner*, such a cute little bean you have! Congrats!

Woot, *Meadows *is in the 2WW too  how exciting! FX!

FX for you *Snowflakes * hopefully you wont be seeing the witch anytime soon!

Welcome back *Singers*! Glad everything is going well and good luck unpacking, as well as with your 2WW!

That article was insane, *Snowflakes*! Crazy the things they determine with technology. But man, I know hubby would put his foot down on paying that much to find out early. /: haha. 

*Jess*, keeping my FX for you as you move through your cycle, hoping you get a clear ovulation this cycle!

FX for you *Pink*!

*WanaB,* thats insane! I think Octomom is a loon. LOL. But whatever makes her happy  I cant imagine chasing down that many little tykes!

Eee, *Emily*, hope thats a good sign! Keeping my FX for you, love!

Trying not to symptom spot = so difficult. Best of luck to those who are trying to avoid it.

As for bloat, *Nanner*, I didnt find any resolution sadly. I just drank a lot of water and tried to avoid eating things that seemed to make me pop  like for me, it was super-spicy foods. Haha. I had intense bloating until 7 weeks? Then slimmed back down to a less obvious bloat, and now am slowly creeping out again. Unending cycle! Haha.

Ooo, yay for fertile CM, *Becca*! Best wishes to you this cycle!

*CeeDee*- info!!!!!!! Haha. Have you told him yet, have you decided how to do so? And isnt today your BIRTHDAY?! Happy birthday lovely! :dance: :happydance: (if Im wrong and its your OHs, then happy birthday to OH lol I cant keep my memory on right anymore)

*Mrs Mels *getting close to :dance: time! ;) haha. Good luck this weekend and next week with the BD!

Thanks for the well-wishes ladies! Slowly making improvements, drowning my sinuses in saline and stuff seems do be doing the trick, thank goodness! Its shifted downward slightly to a light cough, which is my usual progression for a sinus infection. So Im thinking in a day or two, I should be fine other than some sneezing and fatigue for a few more days. All in all, thats not too terrible, as long as it doesnt return!

I hopefully did not miss anyone and if I did, I sincerely apologize. A little of this is overlap from mini-posts Ive made recently, but I wanted to check in with everyone since normally, I religiously follow what everyones doing. Finally, my brain is less congested so I can actually focus! =)  xoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

:dohh: I said I'd post a photo, as Kimberley requested, and I forgot. :haha:

So here it is. ;)

Bloat to... almost bump! haha. And the photos are actually from two different views, hence why my tattoo 'vanished' in the one. I never remember which way to face to make them all 'uniform' so it's kind of a crapshoot, and then I just flop them in photoshop so they're all facing the same way. lol. Next time, I know which way to stand - though I look no different today than at 12 weeks, as far as I can tell. :shrug: Slow progress!
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CeeDee

Ive been so busy at work and home that I havent been able to post.

*Kimberley3*, Oh gosh! I cant believe all the stuff going on in Nottingham. Thats way to close to home for you.

*Jess137*, Its hard not telling him. We were in Gapkids the other night and he kept saying stuff about buying baby clothes, etc. Almost told him. Than we were talking about his buddies at the gym having babies, etc. Almost told him. We were watching a show last night with a lady who announced she was pregnant. Almost told him. Its hard keeping it.

*Nanner*, Love the scan pics! Wonderful!

*Lu-is*, Sorry to hear about your grandma. Good luck at your doctors appointment. I dont plan on telling my work until way after 12 weeks or I start showing, unless there is something I dont feel comfortable doing. I work in federal law enforcement, so if I have to do any search warrants, I might opt out of them if I think they will be dangerous.

*Singers*, Good to hear from you.

*Wanab*, just the thought of Octomom makes me nauseous. Shes crazy!

*Emily*, FXd.

*Beccad*, yeah for EWCM!

*Swanxx*, Love the bump pics!

AFM, Today is my birthday! :happydance: I wont be able to make an appointment with my doctor until Ive missed 2 periods. So Ill probably be seen by the doctor when Im about 10-11 weeks. If I have complications or questions I can call. Ive decided to tell my hubby tonight. We are going to dinner tonight for my birthday, so before we go Im going to tell him I have a birthday present for him. Im going to give him either a onesie with born in 2012 or a pair of booties (it all depends on what I can find at the store today). I think he will be surprised because neither one of us expected it to happen this fast. Im so excited.


----------



## beccad

Oh that'll be a lovely way to tell him ceedee :happydance: I can't believe you've kept the secret so well, though! No way I would have managed that :haha: And happy birthday!

Swan, defo looking a bit like a preggers bump there :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh CeeDee, that's fabulous! Have a wonderful birthday and enjoy revealing your big surprise tonight! :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks swanxxsong , your bump looks fantastic hun! 

Thank you CeeDee  , thats a fantastic wat to tell him! I know I couldnt have waited so long lol HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

As for me.... Very tiny amont of spotting early this morning, but seems to have stopped..... for now at least..... *


----------



## beccad

:happydance: I got a smiley face! The expensive OPKs were worth it after all.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey Everyone

I have a question...

If i think i ovulated 3/4 days early...does that my cycle should be 3/4 days shorter? Like my AF could come 3/4 days sooner. I'm due AF next weekend 20/21 but if its a shorter cycle then that would mean its due mid week.

Am i right here?? Or does it just stay the same?? :wacko:

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I _believe_ that it means your cycle would end earlier, because your LP should stay the same, but I could be wrong. I tried to look and couldn't find any conclusive answers. /: Sorry WanaB! I know when I ovulated late, my period was due later... so one would imagine it would work the reverse too? But I'm not certain. 

Congrats on the positive OPK Becca!


----------



## Meadows

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you CeeDee.....make sure you tell us how your OH reacted to ur wonderful news!!!! 

Yeah WanaB i think it means you should come on earlier as your LP generally lasts 14 days....don't quote me on it tho!!!

Swan....loving ur bump pics - very cute ;-)

becca - woo hoo for positve OPK - get busy!!!!

I ordered some internet cheapy pregnancy tests that arrived yesterday.....has onyone ever used them? are they reliable? I've heard mixed reviews, so wondered if anyone has had any experience with them? I have 10 sat in the house at the min, so am resisiting the urge to test!!!

Lots of babydust to all of us lovely junebugs!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou for your replies :)

So if thats the case then i'm due AF Wednesday -ish lol which is the day i fly! But on the plus side if im not preggers (which tbh i don't think i am) then my AF will have been and gone at the very start of the hols and before the wedding!!! :happydance: so i can jsut enjoy it from there on. 

But hey we'll soon see. Hopefully AF wont come :D xxx


----------



## pink23

i cant belive you have 2 weeks until you get married how exciting. 
Suppose thats a good thing if af turns up early then you can relax on holiday xx 
But hoping for that bfp next week, Im due for af wednesday to yey xx
Happy birthday ceedee cant wait for you to tell us how announcment goes. xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

wey hey we will both be peeing on sticks together then *Pink* lol hope you get a bfp too :D lets hope ey. If not then yeah to get my AF over and done with will be fab xx


----------



## beccad

Yeh you should get AF (or hopefully not) earlier if you ovulated earlier wana! Not long now until you fly - how are you feeling about the wedding and getting married? I was so caught up in actually planning the flipping wedding that I didn't really think about the getting married bit until I was walking down the aisle :wacko: It all suddenly rushed up on me as I got to the front in front of the vicar and I thought I might pass out. Thankfully I didn't :haha: I managed to recover myself during the first hymn.


----------



## wanaBmummy

well its been quite quiet these past few weeks and especially as tomorrow is my last day tomorrow in work i'm getting quite nervy tbh lol especially if i start thinkg about it in depth haha but we fly out wednesday and then friday we meet with the people and go through EVERYTHING lol and pay for everything. Then we've got to go to the reception venue another day and sort all that out, seating plan etc once again pay. Then on the monday i've got my hair trial and then the wedding is Thursday! In amongst that we have family flying out and finding our way around and trying to have a holiday lol But it will just be amazing on the wedding day and there after :D :D :D 

(especially if we got a bfp :) )

xxx


----------



## beccad

Keeping everything crossed for you chick xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou :D xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies!

Another day at the conference for me so this will be a quick post.

*Ceedee*, i hope you had a lovely birthday! Cant wait to hear how you went with telling hubby.

*Swan*, gorgeous bump pics :)

*WanaB*, cant believe your wedding is almost here.

All our other ladies, i hope you are all well? Sorry to not reply peresonally but I am sending all the :dust: for bfps and crossing everything so AF stays away or opks are positive and your are baby dancing up a storm. I will catch up more with you over the weekend.

AFM, last night i had a bit of a headache and was a little dizzy, also verry tired so went to bed about 8:30am. Still bloaty so hoping these are all good signs.


I hope you have a good friday and bring on the weekend!!
:flower:


----------



## Jess137

:coffee:I'm trying to keep up, so I'm sorry if I miss people!

Swan, I love your bump!!! So cute! I'm glad you're starting to feel better. Being sick sucks!

Wow, wanab, it's so close! I can't wait to see pics, you are going to be gorgeous! When I got my IC's I was peeing up a storm! I hope you get a surprise wedding present!:baby:

I'm thinking that this is going to be the month for us who aren't preggers yet!


----------



## emilyanne

*Just thought Id let you ladies know, Ive had a few more spots and weird cramps over the past few days, I think Im going crazy so tomorrow morning I will be peeing on a stick! If I dont I think I might go crazy lol. *


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> I'm thinking that this is going to be the month for us who aren't preggers yet!

I hope you're right Jess!



emilyanne said:


> *Just thought Id let you ladies know, Ive had a few more spots and weird cramps over the past few days, I think Im going crazy so tomorrow morning I will be peeing on a stick! If I dont I think I might go crazy lol. *

Good luck Emily xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:dust: :dance: Happy Friday everyone! :dance: :dust:


----------



## Jess137

Good luck Emily!


----------



## Meadows

Fingers crossed Emily and lots of baby dust to you.....cant wait to hear the result!! x


----------



## snowflakes120

FX for ya tomorrow Emily!!

Wannab - Can't believe your wedding is coming up so soon! I loved my wedding day - seriously as cheesy as it sounds - it really was the best day of my life!! And I expect lots of pics when you get back!! 

Swan - Cute little belly you have there!! 

Meadows - How ya doing? You symptom spotting at all? Still burpy??

Becca - See you OV today! Go hit those sheets!

CeeDee - Happy Belated B-day girl!! Can't wait to see how hubby reacted!!

AFM, small temp raise this AM. Praying that it stays up up up!! I am going to hold out my best til Sunday - I will be 12 DPO.... I don't have any HPT at the house so as long as I don't have any - I should be ok!!


----------



## swanxxsong

so much testing this weekend. :happydance: how exciting!


----------



## Mrs Mel

It is exciting!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## emilyanne

*Well I tested and Im not that suprised to say it was a BFN..... but Im not sure whats going on now as its now 3 days of very low temps for me..... I guess only time will tell  *


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, sorry to hear that Emily. /: Bummer!


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i am 'pooped' BUT it was my last day of work before the wedding!!!! wooop!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Got to say i am majorly excited at the moment :thumbsup: but i still quite a list to do before wednesday. Which includes getting my euros, getting the suits, getting my hair done and getting pg tests lol 

I'm planning on taking 1 wednesday before we fly and if nothing then i'll see how it goes and if AF doesn't appear then test somewhere between Friday and Sunday :) 

Hope everyones had a good day. What are you all up to this weekend?? 

xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry Emily!! (((hugs)))

Not much going on this weekend. Too tired - the past 3 weeks I have worked over 65 hr work weeks. Blah! So I told hubby I wanted a quiet weekend. The most we might do is go to a friends house and play some board games.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sounds like a good weekend to me lol i could do with a quiet weekend but that isnt going to happen until nest weekend......when i'm sat on a beach! :happydance::yipee::headspin::smug::tease::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## Meadows

Snowflakes.......thanks for asking! Yeah am majorly symptom spotting - not sure it's a good idea but hey - can't seem to help it!! Yes, still very burpy, and i mean literally burp about a good 10 times after everytime i eat!! It's really out of character, but could just be one of those things thats started?

WannaB - woo hoo.....very exciting ur wedding is sooooooo close - can't wait to see the pics, and i hope u get ur BFP too, that would be amazing!!! 

Well, nice weekend ahead for me.....BBQ tomo at a friends - fingers crossed for the weather! and the international balloon fiesta on Sunday, again fingers crossed for the weather so that they can all fly!!

Am doing so well at holding out to test, considering i have 10 sat in the house!!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Everyone, thanks for you hellos.
Well we moved in exactly a week ago, and everything is almost away, apart from the little room, that we keep telling people has no purpose at the moment but infact we are hoping it will be a nursery. We did a bit of BDing this month, problem with the moved and just being generally kanckered because of it means that we havent done it as much as we should! Ah well what will be will be! 
painting the flat currently we just left for a bit of time out! 

Swan your bump is gorgeous! 
Congrats Wannab wedding sooo soon! And perhaps your Pink line! 

Trying to scout the internet for some stained glass designs (I make stained glass items on the side) In the flat we have small windows above each of the doors so I have decided its the perfect place to have a bit more stained glass! In case anyone fancies a snoop my website is www.glassbythebeach.com 

otherwise anyone got any suggestions?? 
Will try and be abit more on line (sorry for the abandoment!) hopefully once everything has been sorted out, and I can finally say I am at home,it will all go to plan! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## pink23

i have work this weekend boo but only for todays lol. I dont feel any different tbh so at the moment just expecting af to come xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

pink23 said:


> i have work this weekend boo but only for todays lol. I dont feel any different tbh so at the moment just expecting af to come xx

same here *pink* although i haven't had any of my usual signs that AF is coming either and they usually come about a week before. xx


----------



## pink23

i also think af is cominh as some spots have started to appear which is a usual sign but all of a suuden my bbs are sore to really heavy. oh how the lovely body plays with your mind xx


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry Emily. :hugs:

Snow, it sounds promising!

Wanab, it's so close now! I know it's probably really hectic right now, but you are going to have a beautiful wedding and an awesome vacation!!! I hope you get that :bfp:!

Meadows, that does sound like a good sign (although burping all the time probably sucks!)

Singers, I'll check out your website.

Pink, you aren't out till AF shows her ugly face! FX'd!!

AFM, I went to see my new OB/GYN this morning. I switched because the office is more convenient for me. Anyway, it was for my annual exam/pap smear. I talked to her about TTC and how I had not been ovulating. She said that normally they would not do any testing for a YEAR!....but since I have been temping and using OPK's, she is going to go ahead and start running tests on me!:happydance: I have an abdominal and transvaginal ultrasound scheduled for Thursday, I think to check for PCOS. Not sure what else they look for. But she ordered a blood test for progesterone to get done on CD25, and wants to order a test for LH on CD3 next cycle if AF doesn't show. She said that if the progesterone test comes back abnormal & AF doesn't show for some reason, she will give me progesterone so I start AF. And if I am still not ovulating then she will start me on Clomid. Of course, I hope that it doesn't come to all of that. I really think that the Vitex is going to work though. I am very glad to be able to get the ball rolling on all of this instead of having to wait 6 more months! She also said that DH may have to get a fertility test as well, so that I don't have to get unnecessary tests in case he has an issue.

Sorry for the long read!


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Weekend Ladies!! :happydance:

So much to catch up on. I'll do my best...

*Jess *- good news about the OB/GYN appointment. At least you can get things started which will hopefully bring you closer to that bfp. Fingers crossed it's all an easy fix for you.

*Pink *and *WanaB *- hoping that nasty :witch: stays away and a bfp shows for you soon. 

Also, *wanaB *- yay to being finished with work until your wedding. The days will just fly by now. I hope you can have some relaxation time beforehand.

*Meadows *- sucks to be burpy but hopefully that's a good sign that somethings going on for you. Fx'ed for the bfp

*Singers *- glad the move went ok. I hate moving, it its always so draining. Love the website, you've made some lovely pieces.

*Snowflakes *- good idea on the quiet weekend. You just need them sometimes to relax. 

*Emily *- sorry about the bfn, sending :dust: your way though. You're not out yet.

*Becca, Swan, Nanner* - I hope you are all doing well too??


AFM - still trying to keep away from the symptom spot. Nothing really to report anyway. Was really tired last night, slept for 12 hours :sleep: Other than that, just enjoying a quiet weekend. Going out for dinner with a couple of friends tonight so that will be nice.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## beccad

Jess great news that you can get the testing started and I hope its just something simple to fix. If I went to my doctor here they'd look at me like I was mad if I said I'd been taking my temperatures and knew I wasn't ovulating :nope: And we wouldn't get referred for a year either, and even then it'd be another couple of months before you saw the specialist. If you're over 35 you only have to wait six months.

I'm going to a wedding today. A friend of mine who is one of those men who I never thought would get married :haha:


----------



## lu-is

Oooh lots of exciting pages to catch up.. :)

*Singers love* - congrats on the new job!! I'm going to go check out your website this morning.

Happy Belated Birthday *CeeDee*!! How did telling your husband go?

*Becca*- yay for the positive OPK!! and have fun at the wedding! (I love weddings)

*WannaB* - wow you're trip is coming up so soon!!! Good luck for the wedding and the trip in general, and Fx'd for BFP!!

*Swan* - Thanks for sharing your bump pictures, it's looking cute already! 

*Snowflake*- good luck for a BFP when you test this week! :)

*Emily*- sorry for the BFN.

*Meadows* - oooh burpy could be a good sign. :) When are you testing?

*Pink* - our bodies totally like to mess with us.

*Jess* - That sounds good that your new Ob/Gyne is going to run all these tests. I hope that they can determine what's going on. 

My dr's appointment went well, did a pregnancy test anyways though he figured it should be positive since I'd gotten several +'s at home. Took 7 little vials of blood. I go back for a prenatal check up at about 10 weeks. Then I have to decide if I want to switch to an Obstetrician/gyne or stay with him until week 28 then switch (My Dr. used to do obstetrics but apparently just stopped? boo... ).

my sister still hasn't had her baby, She is 11 days over due today - they induced labour yesterday but it didn't work. She went back into the hospital this morning for them to try the next step of induction. I'm hoping she doesn't have to have a C-section.

Thanks for the well wishes, my grandma is doing better - she's back in her usual nursing home which is very good for her. (She's got alzheimer's so the being at the hospital and unable to move or walk really stressed her out).


----------



## Meadows

Hi Lu-is,

Glad all is well with you......all sounds very exciting!! Yeah i'm still burping like a trooper - am convinced i'll get a BFN tho when i test - surely i couldn't be that lucky to get pg straightaway again?! I'm testing on the 17th (next Wed), unless i cave before (am feeling pretty strong at the min tho!) When abouts in ur cycle did u get ur BFP? xx


----------



## swanxxsong

You never know Meadows, lots of women do manage quickly after. I have my fingers crossed for you - and all our ladies testing in the near future! The burping is odd - I'm sure it's annoying to you! haha. I had heartburn for a week straight before my BFP. That was awful. :( :hugs: Hoping and praying hard for you chick!

I keep peeping back to see if anyone's tested yet. I'm like a 5-year-old... and I don't wanna clean the house. :( haha


----------



## Jess137

Poppie, have fun at dinner!

Thanks Becca. It sucks that they won't do anything for so long, but I guess since I have private insurance, the doctors know they will get paid. I'm assuming it's different with government sponsored insurance?

Lu-is, that stinks that you have to change doctors! Also, I hope your sister has her baby soon, without a c-section. I'm glad your grandma is better too.

Meadows, I know that a lot of women get pg right after. I really do hope that you get a :bfp: this cycle. You deserve it. 

Swan, I never want to clean the house! It annoys DH....:blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

I never want to clean either! :haha: We're clearly not the cleaning housewife types. ;) He's working right now and I have dinner simmering away (stuffed cabbage, yay!) but I need to do other housework and right now, all I want to do is snuggle my puppy. :( haha


----------



## wanaBmummy

i must be an odd one because i like to clean i mean not all the time but when im in the mood for it i clean the whole house in one go and really enjoy it lol :blush: xx


----------



## Jess137

DH is on his way home from being out of town, and I have a roast on the stove. But I've been sitting on the couch all morning! I'm not the typical housewife type for sure....

Wanab, you're nuts!! Just kidding! But if I said something like that, my family would think I've gone of the deep end. I HATE cleaning!


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol well mine comes from my mild OCD i had when i was younger so yeah i am nuts lol :haha: i was about 12 and cleaned my room top to bottom twice a week including the outside of the windows, moping, polishing etc my mother loved me as a child haha :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

WanaB, if it wasn't so close to your wedding I'd offer to hire you to clean for me ;D


----------



## Jess137

^^^ Ditto!:haha:


----------



## Jess137

I forgot to mention, for this ultrasound that I have to get Thursday, I have to drink 40 OUNCES of water 20 minutes before the test! You have to have a full bladder for it. I'm really afraid that I'll pee my pants. Seriously. I already have to pee 2-3 times an hour as it is!:nope:

It's all for the cause...


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry girls, this is going to be short. I caved and tested today - BFN.


----------



## pink23

i dont like cleaning either. i really should it more as i feel bad when oh does alot more than me.
Swan- i had heartburn when i was pg with caleb so keep looking out for it but no real symptoms other than a bit bloated tonight.
I have my pedometer on for work and i walked nearly 6 miles in 7 hours and roughly 18000 steps. Im hoping to have lost again this week at weight watchers. i only want 2 1/2lb and that makes 7lb in 2 weeks but i think it will only be one.
woek at 7am but it will go quick xx


----------



## CeeDee

My DH was very excited at the news. He was surprised because he thought (like I did) it would take a little while. He talked about the baby all night and couldnt wait to tell his family. We agreed to only tell our immediate family and then everyone else after our first scan. My parents were really excited and my sister started screaming.

*Beccad*, Congrats on positive OPK! 

*Meadows*, I dont know about the internet cheapies. I ordered a bunch of them prior to getting my BFP, so I wasnt able to test them out.

*Wanab*, Hopefully you wont see AF. FXd. You must be so excited about the wedding. 

*Poppie*, FXd . 

*Singers*, Love your stained glass. My mom does stained glass as a hobby.

*Emily*, sorry about the BFN.

*Lu-is*, Glad to hear your grandma is doing better. I hope your sister doesnt have to have a cesarean.

*Snowflakes*, youre not out yet.


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry about the BFN Snowflakes but hang in there! :hugs:

Thanks for the heads-up Pink! I get it on rare occasion now, usually only if I haven't eaten in a decent amount of time. :haha: 

Glad to hear things are going well CeeDee! :D And I'm glad you finally told him - yikes I was exploding with excitement FOR you to tell him! :haha: I'd never be able to keep it to myself, I give you major props!

Jess, that's the worst! I was downing liquid left and right afraid I didn't have enough and I thought I was going to explode. :( But good luck! Like you said, all for a good cause!


----------



## Nanner

Ugh... cleaning. :growlmad:

Jess- I usually have to be that frequently too! I don't think it's that necessary for people like us to have to drink THAT much water for a scan.

Emily- Sorry about the BFN. 

Lu-is- Glad your granny is doing better. I bet your sis can't wait to pop out that kid! She must be so uncomfortable!

Wannabe- You must be way excited for you wedding! Just around the corner!

I have been soooo tired. :coffee: I've taken 2-3 hour naps every afternoon for the last few days and STILL go to bed at 9. When I am up, I feel so heavy it takes everything I have to just move around my house. I hate it. Any suggestions? I eat okay, though I know I could use some more fruits and veggies. I run regularly and feel good when I do it, but I crash the second I get home. Maybe it's my sudden drop in caffeine these last few weeks?


----------



## Jess137

Nanner, from what I've heard, a lot of women have problems with fatigue through the first trimester then it gets better.

Of course no one is the same...


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I hope you've had a good weekend. 

I'm tired after being out with my friend's last night and not getting home til after midnight! I had a friend giving me a lift so I couldn't just say "can we leave now" at 10pm. I also had a couple of small glasses of wine, otherwise they would know something was up as it's not usually like me to pass up a drink. I guess it would be ok as I've not got a bfp yet and not due til the 22nd anyway. I did feel quite yukkie when I got home though so hoping this was a good sign.

Very tired today but managed to get out for a nice walk with DH to break in the new runners that I got. Hoping this week goes fast as on Friday night I fly out to Brisbane to run my friend's baby shower on the weekend, then it'll be testing day on Monday!!

Anyway, best go think about something for dinner, then it's off to bed early!

:)


----------



## beccad

If you are preggers you don't share a blood supply with the baby until 5weeks anyway poppie, so I wouldn't worry too much. 

Snowflakes sorry it was negative :hugs:

I feel so tired today. I didn't get back from the wedding until 2am, and I feel hungover today even though I didn't have a single alcoholic drink yesterday :(


----------



## wanaBmummy

well exchanging pounds to euros suck!

i had to change 1480 and got 1590 which is alright but then i divided it up into what has to go where so there was 500 for the boat cruise, 280 for translation of documents which left 810 spending money which shows how much of a rip off it is because my mum gave us the 435 for the boat = 500 euro, we put in 245 for documents = 280 but our 800 spending money turned into 810 euro ??? so all in all it would have been waaaay better to exchange them in smaller amounts, i would have got more for my money!!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Nanner, rest up! haha. That's what my doctor told me : just listen to your body. I wasn't a caffeine drinker before, and I was just exhausted for the first ~12 weeks. Like Jess said, everyones different but no worries, it should get better in time! If you need the rest, take it. :) I found there's plenty of time to catch up on my housework once I'm able to survive 12 hours or more without feeling wiped. :haha:


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies!

Well i am 7 days late for AF and been getting negatives on ICs so i have gone to the store to get some tests. Don't know whether to wait for tomorrow morning or a couple of hours to POAS. 

On a happy thought EVERYTHING is finally ready for the wedding. :happydance:

Maz x


----------



## snowflakes120

Mazzy - I would hold my pee for like 4 hours and test!! A week late should be a good sign!

WannaB - I grew up right on the US/Canadian border and exchanged currency constantly. It is soooo annoying!!

Becca, Poppie and Nanner - Go get some sleep!!

CeeDee - Hooray for telling the family!

Jess - Holy cow that is alot of water! I am happy that you found a Dr you like and am starting on plan of action!!

Pink - good job on the weight loss. When do you plan on testing?

My temp raised this AM much to my surprise. Which never has happened on 12 dpo. My fingers are still crossed! Next testing day will be Wednesday.... AF would be 1 day late by then and I have never gone over a 13 day LP.


----------



## lu-is

Meadows said:


> Hi Lu-is,
> 
> Glad all is well with you......all sounds very exciting!! Yeah i'm still burping like a trooper - am convinced i'll get a BFN tho when i test - surely i couldn't be that lucky to get pg straightaway again?! I'm testing on the 17th (next Wed), unless i cave before (am feeling pretty strong at the min tho!) When abouts in ur cycle did u get ur BFP? xx

I got a faint positive about 2 or 3 days before my period. It might've been like 10dpo? I didn't really have many signs, I just peed on a stick on a whim! I'd been a little nauseous the day before that was mostly it.


----------



## lu-is

Wanab- you like to clean? Weirdo :p jk I'm not much of a cleaning type.

I go through spurts of doing lots of cleaning, but for the majority of the week I just relax. :)

Jess- I had to get an ultrasound like that! Yeah you have to drink a crazy amount of water for the first part, then to do the transvaginal u/s you have to go to the bathroom to get rid of all the water you just held. Good luck!

Nanner - I'm always exhausted too! and nauseous every day.. I'm really not enjoying that part. I've determined cola and Dr. Pepper at night make me very ill.

Snowflake - sorry about the BFN. it's not over yet though!

Mazzy- wowwee! A week late for AF? I hope you get a BFP! I would wait a couple hours like swan said. oooh!!! I'm excited for you! Good luck!

Pink - way to go on the weight loss!

Does anyone know the best way to deal with nausea? Someday's it is getting worse. blech.

My sister had a baby girl last night. hooray!! Unfortunately they had to do a c-section (baby was trying to come out face first). I'm going to go help take care of her/ keep her company at the hospital this afternoon.


----------



## Mazzy17

Congrats to your Sister!

Just been to the loo and brown blood was there when i wiped so either AF has come or its IB


----------



## wanaBmummy

i don't mean to be a downer but IB would happen before your AF is due not after x


----------



## beccad

Congrats luis!


----------



## Mazzy17

Oh so its AF? Finally WOOHOOO :happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

should be really i mean i could be wrong but i'm pretty sure implantation should happen about 5-7 days before AF is due. Your happy its probs your AF? xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Yeah it means I can plan for the next month instead of just hanging around wondering what's happening. Yeah I would of loved it to be IB but my time will come...hopefully next month after following SMEP :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw good i didn't want to bum you out before the wedding lol xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Monday ladies! Don't you think that Monday comes around all too quickly?? Next Monday can come quickly though, that's when I plan on testing!

Trying soooooooo hard not to symptom spot, but I have this niggling little pain which feels like it's in the left side of my uterus. Also my bbs are a little tender but I think that's probably just due to me prodding at them all time! LOL! :haha: I'm also feeling tired despite going to bed early last night and having a fair amount of sleep over the weekend :sleep: Oh well, time will tell I guess. 

I hope everyone has a relatively stress-free week. 

:dust:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know what you mean *Poppie* i'm hanging on till Wed and thats like the earliest i can go. I _think_ its due day all though not entierly sure cause ovulation happened earleir. I'm trying not to symptom spot either but its hard not to really isnt it. I'm really not sure if AF is coming or not, i mean i still haven't had the signs for AF like i usually would have by now. 

But i don't feel like really tierd like when AF comes but i do feel sleepy if that makes any sense :wacko: I slept nearly 12 hours fri/sat went to bed at 10:30 and got up at 10. I still however nearly fell asleep in the hair dressers and struggled to drag myself out of bed lol 

Also my (this is going to sounds odd) one boob has like filled out a bit :wacko: they don't hurt or are tender but last sunday threw to wed i had painfull nipples.

The last 3 days running ive had like achey cramp on my right side but its more in my back than at the front in my belly.

Bu anyway i don't know how you all cope because tbh im being quite relaxed and trying not to pay much attention and i think thats easier cause i don't temp and that but im getting caught up in it all so i don't know how you all stay sane tbh

oh and it doesn't help that twice in the last 24hours my OH has put his head on my belly and said 'i can hear a heartbeat' smiled and then laughed. He doesn't make it easy sometimes lol although it is lovely :) xxx


----------



## Jess137

That's so cute Wanab!

Lu-is, I've heard that B6 helps with MS. I obviously haven't had MS before, but when I get nauseated, sucking on a sour hard candy helps me.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thought i'd share...I saw it on a thread on another forum and love it! :)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/lilianda?ref=seller_info

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG how cute is that etsy stuff??? I just love etsy. :)

How gorgeous is your OH *wanab*?? Such a sweetie.

Ugh I'm bored at work. Looking forward to getting out for training this afternoon.

:)


----------



## beccad

That stuff is so cute wana, as is your OH :) I hope you get your BFP, Poppie too! It's do hard not to symptom spot. Of course the worst thing is that it all could just be AF, or like my experience they're brand new AF symptoms that appeared when you started TTC :wacko:


----------



## wanaBmummy

yup *becca* that your bodies just decided to go 'here figure this one out' and throws something new at you xx


----------



## swanxxsong

oh my god, that etsy site is adorable - thanks for sharing wanab! lol. I'm always looking for unique gifts for when my friends have babies. :D I think my nephew needs something fun this year for his birthday... >:)


----------



## CeeDee

*Nanner*, I know how you feel about being tired. I get winded walking up a flight of stairs and I usually run up the stairs. Even walking from the parking lot to work is tiring. It may sound counterintuitive, but after I workout I have a nice burst of energy.

*Poppie*, Good luck with the baby shower. FX&#8217;d for testing.

*Snowflakes*, Sounds good! Keep us posted.

*Lu-is*, Ginger has worked well for me. I drink ginger tea, eat crystallized ginger or suck on ginger candy. Congrats on being an Auntie!

*Mazzy*, Great attitude! Onwards to next month.

*Wannab*, I LOVE Etsy! I have so much stuff favorited.

AFM, Just nauseous and tired.


----------



## wanaBmummy

eeeeek excited!! :D :D :D

Just picked up our suits and they look fab!! sooooo happy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Just wanted to share xxx


----------



## beccad

Fab news about the suits! Did you ever get things sorted about DH's brother wana? Presume he's still not going?


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah he's not going, we were able to cancle his suit and get his dad fitted instead because originally we were only having OH, best man(his brother) and my dad in suits so we just swapped his dad in for his best man :) x


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone, 

WannaB your wedding is so close are you excited?? Well obviously you are.... But whooppee anyway!
Swan How are things going? Your scan looks brilliant!

I wish I could remeber what everyone just said! Sorry being a bit dippy at the moment. 
Went to start things for the new job, I as of yet havent told the old job Im leaving though I dont offically start work again till the 26th of Spetember so I still have a while!

Still painting the flat! Its taking ages and my mum is coming to stay for the next week so dont know how much we will get done then.

Although we tried abit this month with the move and everything we were a bit lazy so am not expecting a Positive.. However we will have to wait and see, in theory AF is due 24th so will test after that probably if AF hasnt turned up. 
Slightly concerend about starting the whole process again... having been through the beginning once before... I dunno hope it happens as easierly next time! 

Good luck to everyone who is Preggers! Nanner and Luis hope everything is going well!
Jess love your avatar thingy! I always say one of my dogs is my minnion! She follows me round everywhere I go! or I could call her my Deamon from Northern lights! I hope your appointments go well too, and all the drinking! (of water I might add)


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, I hope everyone is well.

Glad you got the suits sorted *wanaB*, one more job ticked off.

*CeeDee *- glad to hear you are going along ok, even with a little nausea and fatigue. 

*Singers *- sounds like the painting is coming along ok. Fx'ed that you still caught the eggie.

AFM, resisting the urge to test early but I might take a sneaky one on Thursday morning. My temp dipped yesterday and today (but not below the cover line or anything), hoping it's implantation but can the dip last for 2 days?? :shrug: Oh well, time well tell.

:dust:


----------



## lu-is

Hi everyone! Good morning Poppie! :) (I'm just getting ready for bed)
I've had quite the nausea today, I had to keep eating something to make it through the work day, did actually toss my cookies a little earlier. oops.
most of the evening I felt ok. I think I might have to get some ginger or B6 (Thanks for the suggestions everyone).

I snuggled with my neice a lot tonight. :D My sister needed to rest and my BIL was getting groceries so I had the baby all to myself! She's soo adorable.

wannab- good thing you were able to switch out the suits.
Those etsy hats are super cute! I knit baby hats for my sister's photography business, I'm going to have to knit some new ones for her baby and my baby.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies. AF arrived 1st thing this AM. Boo! Super bummed. And my cousin (who is basically a sister) announced her pregnancy. So I am mega bummed. Don't get me wrong - I am more than happy for her but am very jealous. I really hate feeling this way but I do. Hubby was great comforting me last night. Onto a new month for me!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry hun, it really is a kick in the stomach when she comes, I know. Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all sorry about your AF *snowflake*

well i'm a bit stressed today from having to faff with the airline about stuff but thats sorted now. Although i cried getting off the phone...yes cried :wacko: I still feel emotional and have a headache now and a bit stressed.

On the plus side i'm practically packed to go :) Got a few little bits to do tonight and and a few bits to stick in the suitcase tomorrow but all in all thats it!! :) :) 

Also i'm just waiting now to see if AF is going to come or not. It could be from now on. Not really sure though cause of the early ovulating and that i don't test. I did want to pg test tomorrow before flying but seeing as i have no tests and am skint now because we've just finished paying for everything etc etc it means i am waiting to see. I'm taking tammies with me incase AF does arrive and if it hasn't by the weekend i'll have to get a test out there lol All fun :)

xxx

xxx


----------



## beccad

*snowflakes* sorry that AF arrived. It's a crappy feeling isn't it :hugs:

*Wana* SO excited for you! Is it tomorrow you're going? I hope you have a fab time and come home with a BFP as well as a tan!


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah we fly at 4.55pm tomorrow and get there at 11:00pm which is 9:00pm UK time. I hope so too :) although tbh if i am i haven't really got any symptoms but then i don't feel like my AF is coming either so who knows lol xxx


----------



## lu-is

Snowflake - Sorry about AF! :hugs: darn witch. It definitely doesn't help that your cousin just announced her pregnancy. Baby dust and wishes for next cycle!

WannaB - :hugs: I don't blame you for crying after getting off the phone. You're stressed, you've got a wedding coming up, and I know personally I don't yell at people on the phone but I really want to so after it's done I'm just so worked up the only thing I can do is cry.

How's your day going Becca?


----------



## beccad

lu-is said:


> How's your day going Becca?

Yeah good thanks :flower: A bit tired but I didn't go to bed until late and then was awake for about 30 mins in the night :coffee: My bro is cooking a delicious smelling curry for dinner, though, so it's not all bad!


----------



## pink23

i was just thinking about you snowflakes, hoping af had stayed away. I really think af is coming. Had a few twinges and as i said before the usual spots are appearing more.
Have a fab wedding wannab looking forward to your update when your back and fx'd af stays away that would be a fab present xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have an amazing time wanaB! I'm another one who absolutely loved my wedding, I literally felt like a princess for the entire day and didn't want the day to end!
Hope you have a fantastic time :)


----------



## kimberley3

Have a great time away and wedding wanna and hope you get a bfp snow sorry about af but hopefully next time. Lu I heard that sucking on a lemon helps? 
Pink do you usally spot before af? 
swan you have a cute little bump going on there bless Hope everyone is well. Sorry if I have missed you out on my phone with me not sure what's going on got what it seems like a positive opk on cycle day 11 so not sure still having sex all the time anyway lol. X


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies!!

Snowflakes - so sorry about AF....but here's to next cycle - think positive, think positive!

Wanna - have a fab wedding....all very exciting! I really hope u get ur BFP too - how amazing would that be?!

Tis a bit of a flying visit from me for tonight i'm afraid, as have got loads of random odd jobs to do around the house as my in-laws are coming on Thurs for 5 weeks (YES 5 WEEKS!!!) They are Australian (from Canberra Poppie!) and me and DH haven't seen them for 3 years, and theyre coming on a trip over here....all very exciting, but am thinking 5 weeks is a very loooooooong time!!! Will be nice for hubby tho!

Quick update on me......i'm a bit confused as to whats going on, but am pretty sure it's the start of AF?! On sunday arvo i noticed some brown spotting (11DPO, CD28 of what i though would be a 31 day cycle), basically it has continued since then and is still going on now - it hasn't yet developed into any fresh, red blood like normal AF, and there isn't really that much of it - only a little bit coming out onto my panty liner (sorry TMI!) So this has been carrying on for over 48hrs now? Its not normal for this to happen to me when AF arrives? Anyway, have tested and BFN - it's stark white!!! So am guessing it is AF, just taking her time!?! Will just have to wait and see what the next 24hours or so bring i guess! 

Anyone had this before, or got any ideas what's going on? Mind you ,who knows what my bodies up to after last months ordeal?!

Hope everyone is well....lots of babydust to us all x


----------



## pink23

Kimberley- dont normally spot just get light flow then normal.
I am trying to feel hopeful about tomorrow. If af doesnt turn up tomorrow will still wait the 5 days later maybe a week just to cover a longer cycle.
Oh has made me smile though, he has turned round and said we need to dtd more if we want that bfp so thats good so if its not this month hopefully soon.xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry about AF, Snow. :( And about your cousin as well. Only natural to feel jealousy and happiness combined. :hugs: Timing just sucks sometimes!

Happy wedding WanaB! Have tons of fun and can't wait to hear all about it upon your return!!

I'm exhausted. And making fried rice. And I need to catch up - sorry ladies. I'm so behind. :dohh:


----------



## Poppiebug

Good Morning everyone.

I had a crappy sleep last night, well at least I felt like I did this morning. I'm still tired :sleep: My temp was up again so hopefully a good sign and I had a few little crampy pains during the night too. Trying so hard to hold off on the testing, but if I get more symptoms I might just test on Friday morning. 


*snowflakes *- sorry to hear about the :witch: that totally sucks. Also having your cousin announce that day would have been a kick in the guts. :hugs: I understand how you feel. Is it just me or is EVERYONE announcing their pregnancies now or what?? It'll be our turn very soon hun.

*wanaBmummy*- how annoying about your airline. I hope things are smooth sailing (or flying) for you from here on in. I hope you have an amazing time at your wedding. I cant wait to see your gorgeous photos, if you are willing to share that is. Also, I hope AF stays away for you and you get a lovely wedding gift of a bfp!

*pink23* - hang in there love, you're not out until she's here. 

*Meadows* - How cool about your Australian visitors!! We used to live near Canberra and we'd visit there lots for shopping and things. We're going there for a friend's wedding at the end of next month too. 5 weeks is a long time to have with your in- laws, I hope it goes well and they don't stress you out too much. I hope what you're having is IB and doesn't develop into AF for you.


I hope everyone else is well. Gotta love that it's Wednesday "hump day" today. Only a couple more days until the weekend :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## Jess137

Wow, I miss one day..... I can't keep up! Wanab, I hope everything goes off without a hitch, and I can't wait to see your gorgeous pictures when you get back! (Also hopefully a picture of your :bfp:)!!!


----------



## beccad

Wana, have a FAB time lovie :happydance:

Meadows, I don't know about spotting I'm afraid, I just go straight into full flow when AF arrives. And yikes that your in-laws are staying for five weeks! But like you say, it'll be lovely for DH to see them. Three years is such a long time not to see parents.


----------



## Mazzy17

:wedding: 10 Days to go!!!

When is your Big Day wanab?


----------



## Meadows

Well ladies, thanks for listening to me rant about my spotting-3 days later it has decided to turn in AF-so that's me out! Am gutted, but didn't really think I could be that lucky! So snowflakes, you and I are pretty much in time with each other!!!! Poppie-I lived in Canberra for 18months.....!!! Spk soon-am on my phone, so being quick!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well ladies i thought i'd pop on to say good bye!! 

We leave in about 2 hours but got a few last minute things to do so this is it. We're all packed and ready to go although our CD we're trying to make just wont work and we were up till 2am tryign to sort it :wacko: verrry fustrating.

Hope i can come back to some :bfp: from some of you :D :D 

I will definatly be sharing the pictures with you all!! Also *Mazzy* the wedding is on the 25th...so think of me next Thursday :D :D 

Also just to let you all know there will be no :bfp: from me as AF suprised me and showed up about 15min ago. Definatly a suprise as i had no idea, no cramping or anything as it stands. But at least i'm not in Greece waiting around to see if AF turns up or not and also it means AF should have gone by the end of the weekend and i'm in the clear for the wedding!!! yay :happydance: 

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

All the best wanaB!!! :happydance: You will have an amazing time!!! :wohoo:
Can't wait til you come back as a Mrs!! :wedding:
Sorry about AF though, still now you can concentrate on your wedding and get things happening next month when you don't have any distractions or stress.
Have fun gorgeous!! 
:hugs:
xoxoxoxo


----------



## beccad

Sorry that AF showed up, but good news that it came when it did!

Mazzy, not long for you now either - how are things going?


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry AF made her appearance to you, WanaB, but I'm glad she did now so you should be in the all-clear for your weekend festivities! :D Congrats again and have a wonderful holiday! :hugs:


----------



## Meadows

Good luck wanaB.....you'll have an amazing time! We too are at the same stage in our cycle now as today is CD 1 for me too! Anyway, have a brill time and we look forward to seeing ur pics &#58389;


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Lu-is, I&#8217;m a knitter too. I was looking at baby patterns last night. I know it&#8217;s early, but I would have to start soon in order to be done when the baby is born.

Snowflakes, Sorry to hear about AF! 

Wanab, Have a great time! :happydance: Sorry about AF!

Meadows, I&#8217;m shocked that your in-laws are staying for 5 weeks. I need a really big house for that. Hope all goes well. Sorry about AF! 

Swannx, How are you doing?

AFM, I&#8217;ve progressed to all day sickness. It&#8217;s really hard to get up for work when I really want to stay in bed and watch TV.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww CeeDee :hugs: I'm so sorry, that sucks! Sickness... morning, evening or full-day, stinks! :(

I'm alright - hanging in there! Finally almost recovered from my sickness. Next doctor's appointment is a week from today. Nothing too exciting though; heartbeat, pee in a cup, weigh me, get the paperwork so I can finally schedule my gender scan! :D :dance: so I'm pumped. Hoping I can beg for something earlier than 20 weeks though that's... well yeah, not likely. :haha: But it's all good. How are you, other than fighting sickness? :(


----------



## CeeDee

Other than sickness I'm doing well.


----------



## Nanner

CeeDee- If you're planning on finding out the gender, it probably isn't a good idea to get the scan much earlier than 20 weeks. My doc said that it's tough to tell before that.

Wannabe- Have a great wedding! It goes by so fast that'll it'll be gone before you know it! Be sure to take it all in. :wedding:

Swan- Sorry about the sickness. :sick: Hopefully it'll pass quickly. 

Poppie- Have a great weekend at the baby shower! I bet you're a great hostess!

Meadows- Sorry about AF. Think of this month as a practice month! You'll be ready next month!

One downer about my due date is that my hubby and I had to cancel a trip with my family in March. We were planning on spending a week in Belize (we have friends that own a resort there). Oh well. We'll have to go another time!

I have a fun weekend planned. Saturday I have a race in the morning followed by a Huckleberry breakfast (we have TONS of those here). I'll do a little shopping in a nearby city (might even pick up a gently used crib!). My birthday is on Monday so my hubby is having a BBQ on Saturday evening so we'll have friends over. Sunday, I'm going to help a friend build a deck. She only asked me because I have all the tools she needs! I know that doesn't sound fun, but we actually make the best of it. We order pizza and have plenty of chilled beer; although I guess I'll have to bring my own beverages! Besides, my friend said if I helped her, she'd help me paint the baby's room. :thumbup: Works out great for me because I hate painting! Plus my walls require 3 coats before it looks even!!


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, Sorry you had to cancel your trip to Belize. That would have been wonderful, but baby is even better. You have an action packed weekend. Don&#8217;t work to hard.


----------



## beccad

200 pages of chattering ladies! We've been busy!


----------



## pink23

no af for me but i think im tring to think i have a longer cycle. 
Cant really say i have any syptoms tbh, had a bit of sickness when my blood was low this morning ( had this with caleb) and cetain things taste odd so i really dont know. wishfull thinking hey.
xx


----------



## lu-is

Good luck on the wedding WannaB!!! (I probably missed you and you're leaving for a jet plane) You're going to have a blast! I loved my wedding, wish I could live that day all over again.

Kimberley - I should try the lemon thing. I absolutely love lemons! mmmmmmmmm

CeeDee - Yay Knitting! Yeah I want to start on some things soon. Like you I've been feeling really really sick lately. The last 2 days at work were horrible I had to eat something like a cracker or gum or a chip every 5-10 min or else I felt super nauesous.
Today is the best I've felt in a couple weeks (hope I didn't just curse myself) - aside from being sleepy I don't feel like puking.

I'll be back later to catch up on other posts in here that I just read.


----------



## Jess137

Sorry I missed you wanab, but I hope you have an amazing time! Sorry about AF, but I guess now you can have some drinks after the wedding!:wine::drunk:

Mazzy, it's so close! BTW, I would lose my mind if my in-laws stayed for 5 weeks!:wacko:

Sorry about AF Meadows, but you get to start over new this cycle now. I'm glad your cycle is right on track.

CeeDee, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope it gets better soon! Have you tried taking anything yet? Or maybe try SeaBands?

Swan, I'm glad you're feeling better! Like Nanner said, it's probably best not to try to get a gender scan too soon, at the risk of it being wrong. But of course that's up to you!

Nanner, sorry about you having to cancel the trip. This weekend sounds really fun though!

I don't knit, but I do crochet. But about all I know how to do is make blankets and scarves! I'm better at making jewelry!

I'm hoping that the scan tomorrow morning goes ok... I almost wish that they'll find something, so I know what's going on.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning Junebugs!
I hope everyone is well today. No news here, no real symptoms. Tired as usual but that's about it. I don't think I'm doing my temps properly as they are up one day and down the next?? :shrug:

I might test tomorrow morning before I go away for the weekend. I am thinking it'll be a bfn but will keep holding out hope that the witch doesn't arrive. Will test again Monday (when I'm due). Please keep everything crossed for me!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Jess137

Are you checking it at the same time every day? And do you sleep with your mouth open?


----------



## Jess137

O/T, but I wanted to share a story. Sort of renews your faith in humanity... this is my SIL and BIL in the story. https://www.fox2now.com/news/ktvi-guardian-angel-pays-car-repair-20110816,0,1548776.story


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> Are you checking it at the same time every day? And do you sleep with your mouth open?

Hmm no, I wake up a bit in the night and have mostly been checking it at 5am, but I could have woken at 3am or 1am an stuff so not getting the 4 hours before checking. Some days I don't check til 6am when the alarm goes off for hubby. I know I suck at it, but what else can I do?? My temps post Ov have all been above the cover line, so I guess that's something right?? (Please tell me if I'm wrong). :wacko:




Jess137 said:


> O/T, but I wanted to share a story. Sort of renews your faith in humanity... this is my SIL and BIL in the story. https://www.fox2now.com/news/ktvi-guardian-angel-pays-car-repair-20110816,0,1548776.story

Oh wow! How wonderful is that!!! It DOES renew your faith in humanity when there's nice people like that helping out struggling ordinary people.


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, back from holiday, AF arrived on Tuesday so I'm at the same stage as most of you. It seems a bit heavier than the last few months so I guess EPO may be working for regulating my hormones. Also had a 14 day luteal which is better than the usuall 11/12. Disapointed but not too much, we go to New York in 10 days so I can enjoy myself while there and I'm interested to see if this AF holds out to be a more normal length.


----------



## beccad

If you're feeling brave, Poppie, you could temp vaginally! I do and I find it's a bit easier as *down there* is less prone to temperature fluctuations, or at least not affected by falling asleep with your mouth open :haha:

Jess, is it your BIL/SIL who had their bill paid? Such a lovely story! There are some nice people out there after all.

Dinah, sorry to hear that AF arrived, but good news that your cycle seems a bit more settled.

AFM, my chart is a bit odd at the moment. I think I ovulated CD13 or 14, but FF says CD15 :shrug: So I'm either 5 or 7DPO today. I think it was earlier because I only had one day's worth of EWCM and all fertile CM dried up on CD14. Will see. Won't be testing for another week or so - I want to give it as long as possible. I'm not terribly hopeful. I barely saw DH over ovulation. We managed to BD once on the day I got the positive OPK, and then I only saw him for a few minutes the following two days, literally five minutes here and there (he was working during the days and I was out both evenings.)


----------



## lu-is

Welcome back Dinah! (sorry about AF, but good luck for the next cycle!)

Jess - Good luck with the ultrasound, hope it goes well! and thank you for sharing that story, it's really amazing that a stranger would cover their car bill for them. that's wonderful.

Mazzy - I think if my inlaws stayed for 5 weeks I'd go crazy half way through :) Heck, even if my own parents stayed 5 weeks it'd be too long. lol I hope the visit goes well.

Poppie - I don't know a ton about temping but I believe if it's above the cover line it still counts as a higher temp.

Becca - awww that's a shame your DH and you had opposite work schedules right around OV. let's hope it still happened! :) It only takes once technically.

Apparently I was incredibly exhausted yesterday, I laid down to sleep after super and slept almost straight through from 6-10pm. I did sort of wake up to watch TV with my DH for a bit then I went to bed and slept for another good 6-7 hours. mmmmm it was nice.


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, I know what you mean. I&#8217;m constantly eating something just so I don&#8217;t feel sick. Yesterday I went running and felt great, until I stopped. I can&#8217;t wait till second trimester.

Jess137, I might have to try seabands, I&#8217;ve heard great things about it. I also crochet. I used to make little animals and such, but stopped. How did your scan go?

Poppie, I know very little about temping, but waking up and sleeping with mouth open can affect the results.

Dinah, Welcome back! Sorry about AF.

Beccad, You&#8217;re not out yet. The month I got my BFP, we barely BD (once/twice a week).


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey gals.

Sorry your not feeling well Ceedee and Luis. Feel better soon! My friend used those preggie pops and swore by them. Maybe that would work for y'all as well. I think she got them at that mall store Motherhood Maternity.

Welcome back Dinah! Sorry about AF. I just started as well. Onto next month!

Poppie - try and do it at the same time. I am a light sleeper as well and prolly don't get the full 3 hrs of undisturbed sleep either - it's ok as long as you are not getting up to potty or get a drink or anything like that. If you wake up later then you usually do you can use a temp corrector calculator - if you are using FF it is under the data tab. When are you testing??!!

Jess - great story and those are some great people! Hope your dr. appt went well.

Mazzy - Bless your heart for the inlaws staying for 5 weeks. I would pull my hair out!!

Pink - Have you tested??!! 

Nanner - sucks about the trip but I would gladly cancel a trip for a baby!!

Swan - hope you are feeling better!

Meadows - Glad we can go through this month together - we have turned out to be cycle buddies! :)

AFM, not much going on. Just waiting. Think we are going to try the SMEP this month. Can't believe that summer is almost over - hubby starts to go back to school next week already! Painted my nails a pretty Tiffany Blue last night and I love it! Anyone else into nail polish and makeup?? I love cosmetics - a guilty pleasure of mine that I just can't resist!


----------



## Jess137

The scan was not as bad as I thought it would be! I am waiting for the results to come in. I was checking my chart all day (not allowed though, shhh!), and the results were still in transcription when I was leaving work. I'll have them tomorrow though, so FX'd.


----------



## lu-is

Snowflakes - I'm a big fan of nail polish!! :D I have a large collection of colours, I've been trying to use up some of them so I can buy more.

I might have to look into the preggie pops. I think I heard of a store in town that sells them.
I wish the summer was longer too :)

Jess - I hope that you get good results back from your scan. Good luck!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Friday!

Snowflakes, I hate that the summer is coming to and end as well. I love summertime. I used to be all into makeup and polish, but not as much anymore. Tiffany Blue nail polish sounds cute though.

Jess137, Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your results.

Lu-is, I&#8217;m going to look for those preggy pops as well.


----------



## swanxxsong

I love painting my nails. :) My toes are currently dark purple. But I'm bored with it and want to change them.

I got Preggie Pops at the pharmacy - used the website's location finder thing - and they tasted yummy! Sadly they didn't help me, but I know lots of women who said they worked wonders. haha. Hopefully they'll work for you ladies!

FX for your results, Jess! 

I am Zzzzz at my desk today. So ready for the weekend already. haha.

And I posted a new update to my bump on the bump boards. Attached it here too. Just a wee bit of a thing, but I'm happy to see it growing. lol.

Can't believe WanaB's wedding is this weekend! EEE. :D
 



Attached Files:







BUMP.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs Mel

Love the bump swan!


----------



## beccad

Plenty of growing still to do there swan! I can't believe you're only a month or so off being halfway through \\:D/ It does feel like it's flying past :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Cute bumpy Swan! 

Got my results. I apparently have more follicles than normal but none are maturing. She said that it's a lot better than not having enough. I have to get a progesterone test on CD21 which is next Thursday, then she said she will order a bunch more tests. She said that she can give me a medication that will make a follicle mature and release an egg. So to me it sounds like PCOS but she didn't say anything about that. That's about it...


----------



## beccad

It sounds reasonably positive Jess - something's not 100% working as it should but It's great that they can do something about it :hugs: Good luck for all the other tests. I hope you're not feeling too down about it xx

I keep waking up way too early lately. It's the weekend and my eyes pinged open at 6am :(

Isn't it Wana's wedding today?


----------



## Jess137

No I think her wedding is in like 6 days, but I think they were flying over there before.


----------



## Jess137

Wow, where did everyone go???


----------



## lu-is

Hi!

Jess, your scan results sound pretty promising. I think if it was PCOS they would have discovered cysts resulting from follicles. It's amazing what modern medicine can do,that they can give you medication to make a follicle mature. cool!


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> Wow, where did everyone go???

I thought that too. Obviously a v. busy weekend :haha:


----------



## kimberley3

Hello hope everyone doing okay. So much to catch up on. I cant wait to get our wireless sorted out so i can catch up. No idea whats happening her think i ovulated cycle day 10 which is really early ffor me but the miscarriage could of done this. I got an positive on the tenth so around then so maybe cycle day 11 12 or something. Been gettin up 2 times a night for a wee which isnt like me but this morning i felt kinda rough this morning but no idea not going to test till sep anyway as i know how much it hurts when you get your bfp to only to go on miscarriage so last month made me not care so much about gettin the bfp but for it to stick and i now no whatever you do you cant stop it from happening so i guess for me the longer i wait the more sane i will be if that makes sense . Sorry for the ramble hope all are well x


----------



## beccad

Wishing you lots of luck Kimberley. I hope it's your turn again xx


----------



## pink23

just work for me on the weekend. af due tomorrow maybe, but i havent a clue x


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm here, reading when I can, but haven't been home much to comment. 

Glad the u/s seems promising Jess, FX for you!

I have a killer headache and just took a 2 hour nap trying to remedy it. No success. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. 

Jess - Glad that you got a diagnosis - I bet you are relieved a bit!

Kim - FX for ya!

Pink - Way to go on the restraint! Hope the witch flys by ya and don't make a pit stop!

Poppie - Where are you? I know you are due to test soon too!!

I had a bit of fun shopping today. Got some new fall scents anti-bacterial hand soap from Bath and Body works and a bunch of other stuff from the mall.

Ready to get this months show on the road. I am armed with a 20 pack of 1st response OV tests. FX'ed. Can't believe I am moving into my 3rd month of TTC already!


----------



## Jess137

Good luck to Kim and Pink!

Sorry you don't feel well Swan. Maybe try an ice pack on your forehead? Usually if I use an ice pack and take a nap, the headache goes away. Hope you feel better soon!

Snow- I wish I had some money to go shopping! I can't wait to get my raise next month:wacko: My cousin works at B & B works, so yesterday I left her house with a bag full of stuff from there. The employees get a full set of products every time a new scent comes out! That would be awesome, wouldn't it?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hello Ladies!!! 

I'm back from a weekend away, I threw a baby shower for my friend and got back late last night. 

I hope everyone is well??? It's been quiet in here hey??

Well some news from me....... 



Friday morning, I tested....... it was a clear as day :bfp:!!! :cloud9:


I was totally shocked, I made hubby look and he was like yep, it's there. But he also didn't believe it. I raced out that arvo and got a different, cheaper test and there it was again. Then I went away on the weekend, with the plan to avoid drinking by faking a headache. As it happened, I really did have a big headache and I was so tired from the party. I did have half a glass of bubbles to avoid suspicion. Anyway, last night when I got home I took another FRER and it came up straight away, then this morning I took a digi and it said 2-3 weeks. 

I had a Drs appointment this morning booked anyway so it was great to be able to tell her and get the ball rolling on stuff. I need to go and have a blood test today (will go at lunch) and also call the Obs and the hospital. 

So my EDD is 24th April 2012 (the day after my Dad's 70th birthday!) and I'm 4 weeks + 6 days.

Being very, very cautious at the moment. Not telling anyone until at least 8 weeks to be sure. It will be the longest few weeks of my life!

Oh also, funny story... Friday morning I was chatting to my Mum in the car on the way to work and out of the blue she told me that last night she had a dream that she was pregnant! I was like ...oookkaaayy! She said in the dream she knew her pregnancy was cuz she'd had an affair, but didn't know who with!!! I couldn't help but smile to myself with the news I'd just discovered. To me that sounds like Mum subconsciously knows, and the "affair" part of the dream means that it's not her that's pregnant - it's someone else! Weird hey?!?!


So yeah.... that's me :happydance:

I just can't believe it.

Sharing :dust: with you all.

xoxoxo


----------



## Jess137

Congratulations Poppie! I'll take some of that baby dust, thank you! H&H 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thank you so much Jess! I am sending you so much :dust: its not funny!

Just got back from my blood and pee in a cup test. The lady was so lovely, distracted me as I told her I was a sook with needles and then it was done! Also just called the Obs I was referred to, 1st appointment is 13th September but I think it is just with an antenatal nurse as she is booked but I have to see someone then. She also doesn't deliver at my local hospital so looks like I will be having my baby in the city. I think I can see her then change to someone for my hospital that is closer but I think it will be best to have her all the way. I hope she is nice.


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Poppie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! YAY!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow, congrats Poppie!! Fantastic news! :D


----------



## beccad

Oh Poppie that's amazing news! It's put a great big smile on my face this morning as I know you were worrying about it a week or two ago. I guess April is an Autumn baby for you?

Mums have great intuition sometimes I think. When mine met my (now) husband for the first time she chatted to him for five mins MAX then came over to me and said he was the man i was going to marry. Sure enough he proposed a few months later.


----------



## kimberley3

Congrats poppie :) lovely news. now its just us non pregnant ladies to get up the duff ha ha. X


----------



## Poppiebug

beccad said:


> Oh Poppie that's amazing news! It's put a great big smile on my face this morning as I know you were worrying about it a week or two ago. I guess April is an Autumn baby for you?
> 
> Mums have great intuition sometimes I think. When mine met my (now) husband for the first time she chatted to him for five mins MAX then came over to me and said he was the man i was going to marry. Sure enough he proposed a few months later.

Yeah, Autumn baby for me. Very exciting that it's near my Dad's birthday, also will be close to one of my best friend's birthday's from school (21st April - also the Queen's real birthday!). 

Mum telling me about that dream was so weird. I just wanted to tell her there and then, would have been a great follow up to her story. I think I am going to tell my mum this weekend as I know she will be thrilled and will also not tell anyone (not even my Dad) until I tell her its ok to. I just want her to be involved as she always tells me how mean my sister was and she never was involved with her pregnancies, nor did she ever see her when she was pregnant. Also, if anything did go wrong with our baby bug, I would want her to know and to be sending prayers etc.

Anyway tonight after work I was really naughty and went looking at maternity and baby clothes. I bought this maternity dress that I saw a couple of weeks ago and just loved it. It will be lovely for our summer. Also got some bigger pants for work (not maternity though) as mine are already starting to feel firm from the bloating. I did make a couple of little baby purchases - a little pack of onesies which have ladybugs and bees on them my friend was given them as a present at her baby shower on the weekend and I obviously thought they were so cute (and also yellow so neutral!) I just had to have them and I also got this cute little fluffy jacket and pants that has a monkey on it for really cheap! We have this monkey theme thing in our family - a long story!


Opps I am so rambling on here... sorry ladies. Still just very excited.


----------



## swanxxsong

POPPIE!! Oh how exciting for you!! :hugs: congrats!! I am on my phone trying to fix my hair for work so I will do a proper post later but I wanted to say congrats to you - eee!! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

My great Aunt's birthday was 21st April too xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee! Congrats Poppie! Such great news! Hooray!! Another June Bug! I think there are more pregnant than TTC now in our thread! Gives me hope!


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, proper update from me now, not that theres much on which I can update. 

I was scarce this weekend because we were keeping ourselves on the move, though mostly to try and keep our minds off mourning. August has been a difficult month for me emotionally  a few weeks ago, a girl I used to babysit and to whom I had gotten reasonably close passed away due to a drug overdose. Unexpected, and of course, heartbreaking that a beautiful 19-year-old could lose her life at such an early stage; such a sweeping up-and-down mourning process that really was. I struggled with being angry  at various entities  and being miserable. Friday, we found out that new-found friends of ours are suffering their own loss a young mother lost her battle with breast cancer, leaving behind 3 young boys and a loving husband. We mourn the loss of her, but we know shes at peace now and no longer in pain. So its a completely different mourning process, but another one all the same. Her funerals tomorrow so Im working a partial day, then leaving to sing at the funeral. Hoping I can keep it together, but I suppose if I dont, people will be understanding.

So thats things here. My 16-week is on Wednesday morning, and for some reason  I suppose maybe due to all the other stress and mourning  Im nervous. Praying they find a heartbeat, praying everything looks good, praying that they hand me my anomaly scan paperwork with a smile of encouragement. Ive not yet been so nervous for an appointment, and Im unsure why I am. Its weird. But Im looking forward to getting the paperwork so I can call and have a set date for the anomaly. I want to see the baby again, I want to hear how things are progressing. Something to which I can look forward, as Im praying that September is a more peaceful month. Haha.

I have a massage gift certificate that I think I need to use this weekend. Im feeling tense!

Again, congrats to you Poppie! I just had some feeling  maybe Im nuts  that I should log onto BNB while getting ready for work (usually I wait until Im at work) and when I saw the number of BFPs rose, I was excited. Was difficult for me to determine which of you it would be, though, since I know of a few ladies who were talking about pending AF statuses for this weekend; glad to see you got your good news. :dance: Best wishes and I hope you have a wonderful and relaxing 9 months!

I also went to Bath and Body this weekend, Snow! :haha: Was loading up on thick lotions, since Im blowing through them like crazy nowadays. I love Shea Butter but I get bored with smelling like cocoa all the time, so I normally use it at night and during the day (morning and sometimes afternoon) Ill apply something wonderful from BBW to my tummy and such. My skins been softer than ever lately! ;) I went a little overboard and got three tubes of lotion  and they all just smell delicious. Two weekends in a row now that Ive gone there to buy things. I probably should relax a bit. LOL.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Monday, and had a wonderful weekend as well!


----------



## pink23

congrats poppie. 
I don't think i will be getting bfp, thinks cycles are just messed up. did a cheapie and got no line but af is due roughly today so not technically late yet. xx


----------



## Nanner

Wow! Lots of news over the weekend!

Poppie- I am so happy for you:dance: For some reason, I knew you'd get your BFP this month! It's cool that the baby's birthday will be so close your your Dad's! I'm due March 28th and my dad's birthday is March 17th. 

Swan- Sorry for your bad news. Sounds like you've had a rough few weeks.

I think there are a few more testers/ AF avoiders this month? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you, Pink! 

And thanks Nanner. :hugs: It's been tough, but when it rains, it pours, eh? Things can only get better from here. :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Gosh, Swan you poor thing. Sometimes when these horrible things happen it really can make you realise just how precious life can be. My thoughts are with you.

Fingers crossed Pink!

Any other ladies due to test soon?

As for me, I'm now in the 2ww, so we shall see!


----------



## lu-is

Awww. Sorry about all the loss Swan! :hugs: :( It never fails that bad news travels in packs. I hope you are able to cope and destress. 
Don't worry about your 16 week, it will be perfectly fine, you'll see your little baby and everything will be great!

Pink - good luck! Stay away :witch:

:dust: to everyone waiting for AF or OV.

We told my parents last night, I was soo excited to tell them!! :D I made a little quick scrapbook of some photos from this summer, then in the middle I put some pictures of my belly from the side (of course there is no bump lol) and put little graphics of an apple seed, pea, kidney bean to signify the progression of the baby - below them I wrote week 4, week 5, week6, etc.

My mom caught on right away, she's like "are you pregnant?" yay!!!! I'm soo happy! I really hope it cheers my mom up too, she's been really really sick lately and I'm hoping she doesn't have to go back into the hospital. :( They were both super happy! :) My dad says I should have it on April 18 (that's his B-day) I hope I don't go 11 days past due. lol.


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's a lovely way to tell them lu-is!


----------



## pink23

wow everyones got due dates close to someones birthday. is there a few thats close to the dads?
I had a sneaky look if i was what mine would be and it would be 28th april which is day before ohs lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw that's so cute Lu-is!

Thanks for your support ladies. :hugs: Taking it one day at a time! haha.

If I drop a week early, I'd be on my dad's birthday. :haha:


----------



## beccad

If I turn out to be dufferised this cycle it'll be due 5th May. not anywhere near a birthday really! Our wedding anniversary is 30th May...


----------



## pink23

i love the word dufferised becca lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Dufferised... that is awesome. xD


----------



## beccad

A 'duff' is a pudding (just looked it up as it seemed an odd turn of phrase "I'm up the duff") https://www.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?word=duff


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Thanks again for the congrats and well wishes. It's lovely to just be able to talk about it with you all. :kiss:

LOL @ "dufferised" I think that's an awesome word.

I meant to say yesterday a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Nanner!! :cake: I hope you had a good celebration weekend and a lovely day yesterday! :hugs:

I haven't had many symptoms yet. My bbs are a little sore and I've just had a little bit of dull cramping every now and then, scary cuz it's like AF pain but so long as there's no bleeding I believe this is all normal. Hoping so much I don't get any morning sickness, but I guess its still early and it could hit me anytime.

Well I hope you all have a lovely day. 

:dust:


----------



## CeeDee

I hope everyone had a great weekend. My sweet pea is now a blueberry! Yeah! I have been really tired and nauseous. I&#8217;m the most comfortable laying down in bed which makes it hard to get on the computer. I feel much better when I eat small meals and take naps.

Jess137, Glad to hear that your test results got you some answers. Now it can be treated.

Kimberley, That is an early O, hopefully this will be your month.

Swan, Sorry for all the loss you experienced this month. I&#8217;m praying that your September is better and you have a great appointment.

Poppie, Congratulations!!! :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:

Snowflakes, FX&#8217;d for a good month. Sounds like you are ready to go.

Mrs Mel, FX&#8217;d.

Lu-is, I love how you told your parents, so creative.

Nanner, It was your birthday, another fellow Leo! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Birthday Nanner! I'm a Leo too!


----------



## beccad

Happy birthday nanner!

Mazz, your wedding is this saturday I think? How are things going? Hope everything is ok!

Ceedee sorry you're feeling rough :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy birthdayyyyy Nanner!

I'll be back later for proper checking in with everyone... gotta try and get some work done before I leave for the day. -head desk-


----------



## Mrs Mel

When are you testing Beccad?


----------



## lu-is

Happy Birthday Nanner!

Dufferised, my new favorite word! Thanks for that laugh Becca.


----------



## pink23

still no af but dont feel any different. really dont feel hopeful about :-( xx


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel, if I get to Friday with no AF I'll test then. My ticker isn't actually right I don't think. Fertilityfriend thinks I'm only 10DPO today.

Pink, sorry not keeping up with things but when were you expecting AF?


----------



## pink23

if i was a 28 day cyle last wednesday but ive left it upto 33 days like last month so that was yesterday. Im going to book appointment for drs if i can get in next week just to ask him about my pill and the effects.x


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry for your losses Swan. Good luck singing, I'm sure it will be beautiful. And wow, 16 weeks! You'll be feeling your beanie moving soon!

That's a really cute idea Lu-is!

LOL @ dufferised Becca! I'll have to remember that!

AFM, I had a pretty crappy day. First thing this morning, I found out that one of my favorite patients killed himself last night. He and his wife were the patients that I was closest too, his wife and I were even friends on Facebook. I talk to them so often that I know their phone number by heart. So that was really hard, we did not see it coming, and neither did his family. I just don't have the words to express how I feel, and I spoke to his wife today too. What do you say to someone when something like this happens? I don't know.:shrug:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!
I hope everyone is well??

Not much to report here, except this TMI - I did have a little brown colouring in some cm when I wiped last night. Naturally I went into panic mode, but then settled when I read some of my What to Expect book. I already knew it was normal, so long as there was no cramping and stuff, and there hasn't been anymore since then, but still ... sigh.... it's going to be a long 8 more months for me. I'm such a worrier (if you haven't already worked that out) :wacko: I need to try to relax about it all I guess.

Yesterday I bought two maternity tops on sale. 1 nice shirt which will be good for the summer, and a longer sleeve one for next year just before baby bug comes / after its here as it has that "discrete feeding" feature. I was chatting a bit to the lady in the shop about it all. It was just nice to be able to talk to someone else about it. Can't wait to tell my Mum on Friday. 

*To our ladies who are pregnant -* what have been your symptoms or what things have you noticed so far??
For me it's just been mild cramps every now and then, my bbs are a tiny bit tender. No real MS yet, feel a bit off every now and then but I believe that will kick in more in the next few weeks if it's going to happen and I'm a bit more tired.

*Pink and Becca* - I'm keeping everything crossed for you both and that :witch: stays away.

Also, I just wanted to say I hope that my newly pregnant ramblings aren't insensitive to our lovely ladies who aren't pregnant yet. Please tell me to shut up if you're sick of me going on about stuff, but as you know you are the only ones I can chat to about it at the moment so I just unleash everything here. I know what it's like to have someone go on and on about it, my friend hasn't shut up about it since she told the world she was pregnant 3 days after she found out. :dohh: Luckily she's only got 6 weeks to go!

Anyway... have a lovely day :flower:


*ETA: Jess*, I just read your post after posting mine. So sorry to hear about your patient :(


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies. :hugs: The funeral went as well as one could go; lots of tears and laughter combined as we remembered the lovely life of someone as splendid as this woman. 

Jess, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: That's so difficult to swallow, especially having not expected it. My thoughts and prayers are with you and his family at this time, as well as the others whose lives he's touched warmly. 

I also have a question, because I'm dumb. What's the blinkie in your signature mean? haha. I'm trying to figure it out and ... nothing.

Poppie, I had brown CM too in the beginning, on and off. Scary, but nothing to worry about from what they said, just like the books said. :) Unnerving to say the least though, right? In the beginning, until the MS settled in, I just felt very tired, and was exceptionally bloated. SO... so bloated. And I was eating a lot, mostly junk food too. My boobs have come and gone on and off with soreness... they haven't grown much, from what I can tell (hubby argues that) and they don't hurt all the time still. Just sometimes. haha. But I've had to stop wearing underwires as they hurt - only recently, however. 

My MS started at 6 weeks. Nausea... nausea... nausea... though I was blessed for it to quit at 9 weeks. The fatigue was immediate and lasted until about 12 weeks. Bloating... subsided at about 8-9 weeks. So I went from about week 10 - 12 feeling very 'not pregnant.' Hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks *Swan*. Everything you've said is the same as what I've been experiencing. Today I have that "not pregnant" feeling that they talk about in the book. So very much hoping that the ms stays away but I guess it'll probably come into effect from next week.

Glad to hear the funeral went as well as could be expected in such a horrible situation.
:hugs:

PS - the blinkie in Jess' sig is to tell the mods to open a Santa's Grotto Thread. There's a whole thread about it somewhere....


----------



## Jess137

Thanks Poppie! That's exciting about the maternity clothes...I have a few tops stashed away already (shhh!) And I definitely don't mind you talking about your pregnancy. That's what we're here for! I enjoy hearing about everyone's journey, and believe me, as soon as I get pregnant I'll be on here constantly with every little detail... I'm sure you'll get sick of me! I'm glad to have you guys around!

And Swan, like Poppie said, there is a sub forum called Santa's Grotto, that is all about Christmas. They don't open it until I think October at least, and close it in January. You can still look at the one from last year if you search for it. There are threads all over the site trying to get admin to open it early!


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Beccad* - good luck, really, really hoping that AF stays away for you and you can test :)

I'm going to wait it out until AF's due, which will be hard as I'm always tempted to test earlier. I realise that waiting is the sensible thing to do though, so I will make myself wait!

*Jess*, so sorry hun. There are some situations where finding the right words are impossible and I can imagine that this is one of them. I'm sure your friend knows that you are there for her and hat'll mean a lot to her. Thinking of you.

*Swan*, glad the funeral went as well as it could go, hugs to you as well.

*Poppie*, as a NYPJB (not yet pregnant june bug!) I really, honestly don't mind you talking about it! I don't know the first thing about being pregnant, what to expect etc, so hearing about you ladies and your experience is really interesting! Plus, it's really nice that we all feel that we can talk about our lives and our situations here, so please don't for one minute worry about it!

Hope everyone else is doing well, those pregnant, those trying and those soon to be married!


----------



## beccad

Jess I'm so sorry to hear about your patient. What awful news :hugs:

Swan, glad the funeral went ok :hugs:

My temp dropped loads overnight so I think AF is going to be here today or tomorrow. My temps do this thing were around 10 DPO it jumps up and then back down again the following day. I've overlaid some of my charts if you want to look (current chart is underneath). 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1522f4


----------



## pink23

when is af due mrsmel?
I love the xmas blinkey on peoples signatures its so fnny.
Jess- sorry for the loss of a patient sending you hugs.
Poppie- ramble away its your time to do it, its good the here the excitment. 
Is it wanabmummys wedding this weekend ??
just a trip to my friends for me today xx


----------



## swanxxsong

No problem Poppie! Its so tough because with the Internet, theres so much useful info within reach but theres also some things that are anything less than comforting or helpful too. :haha: Whenever I had big questions, Id end up just asking my nurse. xD

And okay, thanks for enlightening me about the Grotto  I need to go hunt for this! :D I sometimes feel like Ive been on BNB forever, then realize its been only a few months lol! 

Im going for a much-needed massage on Friday afternoon  thank you LivingSocial  and Im looking forward to it immensely. This has been a tough month, but after yesterday I feel a sense of closure and am anticipating stepping forth with a new mindset in September. =) I have a lot of happier times coming up in September anyway  a good friends wedding, my nephews getting dedicated, two baby consignment sprees with my sister haha. So good things to which I can look forward, cherishing memories with the people Ive loved and lost.

Doctors appointment at 9:50, and bloodwork after thats slightly less enthralling. LOL. Should be my last round until sometime after 20 weeks though, I think, when they do the glucose test. Phew! Though Im somehow getting used to needles now never in my life thought Id say that. I surely dont like them but my hatred has waned slightly.

Its hump day! :dance: Anyone have exciting upcoming weekend plans? :) I'm pretty sure we have a wedding amongst us, right? 

I'm off to hunt for Santa!('s Grotto lol)


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies,

:hugs: & :kiss: to all!!

Well today is my last work day before i get married. Im now on lunch sitting at my desk eating choc cake and drinking champagne! :thumbup: Had a SERIOUS bridezilla moment in front of work as my bridesmaid (booooo!) text me last night saying she wont do my hair and make up because SHE will be stressed!!! So my boss ran into her office and pulled a few strings and got me hair and make up appts and she is paying! When she told me I had to go to the loo and have a bit of a cry.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Mazzy! How rude at the last minute, but so awesome of your boss to make things work out for you! :hugs: I'd have had a good cry of relief myself! Many congrats and have a wonderful wedding! Be sure to take lots and lots of pictures. ;) (or make sure someone else does :haha:) xoxoxoxox


----------



## pink23

So all the pregnant ladies what are your due dates. Jess maybe you could put them to the first page, just so we can see when babies are due xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

pink23 said:


> when is af due mrsmel?
> I love the xmas blinkey on peoples signatures its so fnny.
> Jess- sorry for the loss of a patient sending you hugs.
> Poppie- ramble away its your time to do it, its good the here the excitment.
> Is it wanabmummys wedding this weekend ??
> just a trip to my friends for me today xx

Not for ages! I'm only 3-4 DPO at the moment.

So sorry *Beccad*, I hope she doesn't show.

Happy wedding *Mazzy*! Very stressful about your bridesmaid, but pleased it's sorted now. Enjoy your big day and yes, we'd love to see some photos!


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, that wasn't a bridezilla moment at all, just a very normal response I think to being let down like that with so little time left before your wedding! Is it Saturday you're getting married?


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies! Sorry I haven't been around for a while....as u know my in-laws are here and so I've been busy entertaining them....nearly 1 week down, 4 to go-arrgh!!!!!

Congratulations poppie-that is fantastic news, and pls don't worry about keeping us up to date on all ur newly pregnant symptoms etc....I love reading it all!!!

This is going to be short from me as I'm on my phone in the car-not the easiest combination!!! I am currently on CD8....no BDing so far this cycle as slightly difficult with DH's parents in the spare room! We need to get on the case soon tho....think I might buy some OPK's this cycle again.

Anyway, hope ur all well, will try and check in again soon x


----------



## swanxxsong

Hope you're having fun with the in-laws, Meadows! God bless you. ;) haha. I'd go insane!

I'm due February 7th. Heard the heartbeat today, things sound great. And September 19th is the anatomy scan, so I'm excited. :dance:


----------



## Jess137

When I get home, I will go through and put down everyone's names, TTC or preggie status, and due dates for the preggies. I have to go through the thread to find everyone's names. If everyone who could put when their due date is, that would be great! Thanks Swan, I have yours now.


----------



## Nanner

Yowzer! I need to read more often! So much going on- but seems like there are more good things going on now than there has been. Nice to hear!

Pink/ Jess- My due date is March 28, 2012.

Poppie- As for pregger symptoms, I've been pretty lucky. I've had a couple of upset tummy days but nothing I couldn't cope with. Mostly though, I just feel "icky." Bloated, fat, tired... I definately don't feel pregnant. Like Swan said, I just feel off. I'm also having a difficult time with eating. I either feel like I'm starving or totally stuffed. I haven't found a good balance yet.

Mazzy- Chocolate cake sounds good today doesn't it? I just had 4 pieces!! :blush: Not kidding. No wonder I feel bloated and fat!

I have my second doc appointment next week. Probably a standard, boring one, but I'm looking forward to it anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Ok girlies! I need everyone to check the first page of the thread. Let me know if I missed anyone, or if something is incorrect. (I tried to go through all the pages but it was taking forever!)


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!

*Mazzy17* - Yay!! I hope the next few days go smoothly and you have a very special wedding day! :wedding:

*Jess* - My EDD is April 24 2012. I betcha any money that it gets moved though, since I ov'd late. But we'll go with that for now.

*swan* - how awesome about hearing the heartbeat. I can't wait to hear mine and know everything is ok.

*meadows* - I hope things aren't too painful with the in-laws. I hope you get some BD-ing in there. Perhaps they'll go out sightseeing?? LOL!

Thanks ladies for being so nice about my ramblings. I do know what it's like to have someone constantly go on about it (my friend who is currently preg, has been going on and on and on since she found out and told everyone, everything is about her and it's all so painful... blah blah blah!). 

Thanks also prego ladies for your info on symptoms etc. It's good to know that we're mostly the same at this stage.

So very much looking forward to the weekend. We do have a dress up Rockstars party on Saturday night, but other than that I am going to relax. 


:flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Ladies!

Poppie - I know that once I get my BFP - I will be on here asking tons of questions too!

Mazzy - Happy Wedding Day this upcoming weekend! So exciting!

I think today is WannaB's day!! 

Jess - The 1st post looks nice! Thanks for keeping up with it. OMG! I sooooo LUV Christmas! So can't wait! Only 4 months away!

Nanner - Hooray for another appt.

Meadows - Hope you can squeeze in a little BDing.

Pink - Really hoping that AF stays away.

Swan - A massage sounds awesome. I sure could so use one.

AFM, just waiting around for OV to happen one of these days. We are going to follow the SMEP this month. 

I am getting excited about this weekend. I am paying off my car 2.5yrs early, a large medical bill from last year and that will mean financial freedom for us - except for our mortgage, of course. This is a huge accomplishment as my hubby only works part time and we are also paying cash for his tuition each semester. I am so very proud of us! I suppose we need to celebrate somehow!

Gotta go - I'm making some homemade Ice Cream tonight...


----------



## swanxxsong

homemade ice cream?! divine! so jealous! :D and congrats on paying off your car, that's awesome!

Emily is the only person missing from the front page to my recollection... but remembering back so many pages is never easy... haha! nicely done, Jess!


----------



## beccad

Snowflakes that's great being able to pay all that off so early! 

AF got me this morning :nope: I knew it was coming as my temps were dropping and I defo had PMT yesterday. It was just the one day compared with the usual three or four, so I think the evening primrose has helped in that respect.


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry to hear about the :witch: becca, that totally sucks. :hugs:


----------



## pink23

sorry about af becca.
Nothing for me. Dont know if to get a test today or tomorrow. im off to docs later so might do one before then, other than sore chest at night, i dont feel pg. I just dont want to see a bfn, maybe i'll get a suprise. Going to get a test from boots not the cheapy store.
Thanks for updating jess hope you didnt mind me suggesting it off for a look now xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry to hear about AF, Becca. :( But glad to hear the PRO seemed to help you a bit. That's a good step! 

Good luck with testing, Pink! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

By the way, Poppie, I love all your ladybird beetle signature pieces. They're so adorable! :D


----------



## CeeDee

*Jess137*, Im sorry for your loss. When things like this happen suddenly its really hard. My *EDD is 4/9/12*.

*Poppie*, Im a worrier too and Ive been trying to stay away from helpful information. Ive had crazy all day morning sickness, tiredness, bloating and tender breasts.

*Swanxx*, Thanks for going over your symptoms. Im hoping my MS will end before 12 weeks. Im glad your appointment went well. I cant wait to hear what you are having. My guess is girl.

*Mrs Mel*, meadows and pink, FXd

*Beccad*, That yucky AF! Sorry.

*Mazzy*, So excited for you. Cant wait to see pics.

*Snowflakes*, Yeah, for financial independence. I just did the same, paid off my car and a big credit card bill. It feels great! Yum, homemade ice cream.


----------



## pink23

well i got bfn so havent a clue whats going on. Ive got to get my prescription tomorrow so going to book an appointment. It probably wont be for another week or 2 grr xx


----------



## Nanner

I found something that I'd really like to share! A friend of mine gave me some hard candy things called Preggie Pop Drops for my birthday. They aren't medicine or candy, but they calm nausea and upset stomaches. I was skeptical at first but have been using them when I get queasy and it makes me feel so much better. 

Should be a fun weekend for me! A friend from HS is going to be in the area, so I'll be meeting up with her. I haven't seen her in several years so I'm looking forward to that.

Saturday, the hospital I work for is sending employees to the local amusement/ water park. I'm bringing a girlfriend and plan on being a pool bum!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awee. Sorry about AF Becca!! The temp drops gives me fair warning I suppose. But for some reason, it's that 1st temp drop at about 10dpo as well that really gets me upset... I am more sad then than when AF arrives... I hope this makes sense...

Pink - I know your AF has been a bit wonky and unpredictable - I hope you get some answers from the dr. And remember you're not out til you actually see AF!

CeeDee - Hope you feel better soon.

Nanner - My friend swears by the Preggie Pops as well!!


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, I finally have fully working, not going to randomly give up internet!!! I am sooo Happy... 
Today so far I have hemmed 3 tablecloths and painted the bedroom, by OH has re paited the bathroom (didnt lik ebathroom colour) and the front door! 

So even though we only managed 3 :sex: its worked!

We have our :bfp: I tested on day 28, day 29 and today day 30 and its been two lines each time.. So I will say we are tentively pregnant. 

Obviously we have concerns, hoping this little bean sticks! Im sure this time it will as we have little room in the new flat, that is currently storing my shoes, because we want to make it a nursery so havent given it any other job yet! 

I have tried to catch up with everyones posts, and though I have read them My mine is blank at the moment, 
Im sorry for 
Jess and Swan's Losses and hope that you can have support from your family. 
Swan bump pics are cool!
Poppie talk away.. Im intrested!
Becca D - Sorry for AF
Snowflakes - near where we have just moved it a lload of fields and so the other day we went out and pick sloe's to make sloe rum (I dont like gin!) and Blackberries, I have just finished making some homemade Blackberry Ice cream and its brillinat! I love homemade Ice cream it is so much nicer than bought! 

hope Wannab wedding going well
Mazzy anyone would worry hope yours goes well to! 

other than that, Im hping everything goes ok and have deicded not to go and have blood taken at the dr's till after weerk 6 as that is when it all went wrong the last time!

Hope everyone is having a good week xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry about the BFN, pink. What is up with the long cycle??

Nanner, The amusement park sounds like a lot of fun.

Congrats, singers! :yipee: :yipee: praying for sticky bean.


----------



## pink23

congrats singers. 
Im on cycle day 36 but i used to be 28 so its really annoying oh well keep on trying i suppose xx


----------



## Jess137

Sorry about AF becca!

Yay Singers! FX'd for a sticky bean! Once you get an EDD let me know!

I love preggie pops! I used to work in a pharmacy and I bought some then. I used to get nauseated every once in a while, and they worked great!

AFM.....

Another cousin is pregnant. (Her sister is the one who had the twins). I'm happy for her, but still thinking why not me? Anyway enough of the pity party! I'm getting my progesterone level checked today, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## singers_love

when i tried used the ones on the net it says the 2nd of May!


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Singers!!!! Fx'd that this one sticks. :hugs: Yay!!!

I've got to get me some preggie pops.. 

Ooh boy the last 2 days were busy! My EDD is April 7, 2012

Jess - so sorry about your patient! :( Good luck for getting your progesterone levels tested.

Pink - silly cyles.. hope you get a BFP out of all this waiting.

Mazzy - yay wedding!!! It's just about here, hooray! That is so nice of your boss to step in like a fairy godmother and help!

Becca- sorry about AF :( Booo..

Nanner - Sounds like you've got a fun weekend ahead of you! Sweet!

Meadows - Hope the in-laws visit is going okay. I hope you find lots of ways to keep them entertained. :)

Snow - I want some of your homemade icecream.. now! :D

Poppie - my main symptom is nausea, lots of hunger, and super duper tired. I have to nap pretty much every day. My boobs are bigger but don't really hurt, just the nipples are sore.

AFM - Still house hunting. We found one we really really liked but it just sold yesterday! boo! Back to finding more options. I'm going to go visit my parents this weekend, so that will be nice and fun. My DH can't make it though so I'll miss him. 
I have family who will be visiting my parents too, so I can share the good news with them. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck with getting your levels checked Jess! :hugs: Hope this'll help them give you some answers!

Sorry about the negative, Pink. :( Hope it changes soon! ;)

Congrats Singers! :hugs: :dance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :D How exciting! Our first May baby, I believe!

I must be the only person preggie pops didn't work for - I swear it! haha. But they tasted good, so I ate them anyway. :haha:


----------



## Meadows

WOO HOO! Congrats singers......gives me a little bit of hope considering we were both in a similar boat! Fingers crossed for a sticky little bean 

My in-laws are driving me crazy.....seriously.....especially her!!! Luckily they're out tonight with my DH, so i have some peace and quiet - she is sooooo irritating! Still no BD action.....but might just try for a quiet one tonight!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Singers!! We've got 2 BFP's in one week!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats *Singers*!! :D

So sorry *Beccad*.

Lol* Meadows* Hope you enjoy a quiet night!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Meadows. Bless your heart. Enjoy your night! xoxo


----------



## beccad

Congrats singers xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

*Singers*!! Congrats!! :happydance: Thats very exciting! We'll be due around the same time as I'm pretty sure that my date will be revised due to my late ov.



swanxxsong said:


> By the way, Poppie, I love all your ladybird beetle signature pieces. They're so adorable! :D

Thanks, I just love my ladybugs so had to have a ladybug ticker. We're also calling our baby "Baby Bug" so it all fits in nicely.

*Meadows* - Sorry the in-laws are driving you crazy. I hope you enjoy a night out and get some quiet BDing in there.

*Jess* - Sorry you're feeling crap about your cousin's new pregnancy. I have everything crossed for you that it will be you next to announce your pregnancy to your family.

*Pink *- hang in there, you're not out yet!


Umm... sorry if I missed anyone....

AFM - I just told my mum. I have taken a sick day off work as I need to clean my house before the weekend and I also knew my Dad would be out this morning and I could call mum and tell her. I did what I said I was going to do. I asked her had she found the wool for the cot blanket yet? (she's been telling me for ages she's been looking for this wool for one day) and she said "no, I haven't got it yet". So I said "Well you'd better get onto that because I'll need it in about 8 months". She just giggled and said "oh really?" and it was all laughs and excitement from then. I reminded her of how she told me about her dream last Friday morning (she dreamed she was pregnant but it was from an affair!) I told her I'd just found out then and I thought that she subconsciously knew because of the dream and that the "affair" part meant that someone else was pregnant - me!

Anyway, all that went well. Just gotta get off here and clean my house now, then gotta get organised for this party we're going to tomorrow night. I have a friend coming over and we're dressing up together. It's going to be great fun.

Well I hope you all have a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Jess137

Meadows, I would've killed my in-laws by now if I were you, so kudos to you!

Poppie, congrats on telling your mom! That was a cute way to tell her!

Totally O/T but my office manager took off work for a week to go see her son in Virginia Beach before he is deployed (he is a Navy Seal). Bad news is that the hurricane is headed straight for there! I'm hoping that she is able to get there and see him before he leaves...he won't be back for 6 months to a year.


----------



## kimberley3

Congrats singers :) 
so much to catch up on I so need my wireless back. so. can reply proper. the front page looks good well done jess. that's a really good way tellin your mum poppie :) so exciting :) 
and singers it gives me hope too as same boat too im nervous about te3sting this month so im just going to not till5sep that will give af time 2. Get here but on the other hand i wanna no. I started miscarraging 1st aug and stopped bleedin by 5th but for some weird reason i ovulated on the tenth. So i should be due af end of this month or anytime now really. No signs really mild crampin but had that since about 2 weeks ago but i keep feelin rather sick these last 4days its unreal. Boobs slighty sore well nipples and smell gone stronger but i dont no if im makin them up lol but apart ffrom that who knows. How many cycles did you have before you conceive. No idea. Jess im so sorry about the loss you have had and swan sorry for your loss too. Glad you heard the heartbeat. Becca sorry about af and pink sorry about the bfn. Maybe your body is gettin used to comin off the pill. Mrs mel hope the two week wait goes okay and not to stressful. Nanner how you feeling. And now i have totally confused with who is what now sorry. X


----------



## kimberley3

Congrats singers :) 
so much to catch up on I so need my wireless back. so. can reply proper. the front page looks good well done jess. that's a really good way tellin your mum poppie :) so exciting :) 
and singers it gives me hope too as same boat too im nervous about te3sting this month so im just going to not till5sep that will give af time 2. Get here but on the other hand i wanna no. I started miscarraging 1st aug and stopped bleedin by 5th but for some weird reason i ovulated on the tenth. So i should be due af end of this month or anytime now really. No signs really mild crampin but had that since about 2 weeks ago but i keep feelin rather sick these last 4days its unreal. Boobs slighty sore well nipples and smell gone stronger but i dont no if im makin them up lol but apart ffrom that who knows. How many cycles did you have before you conceive. No idea. Jess im so sorry about the loss you have had and swan sorry for your loss too. Glad you heard the heartbeat. Becca sorry about af and pink sorry about the bfn. Maybe your body is gettin used to comin off the pill. Mrs mel hope the two week wait goes okay and not to stressful. Nanner how you feeling. And now i have totally confused with who is what now sorry. X


----------



## swanxxsong

It's Fridayyyyyy.

And the hurricane is heading our way. 

We're not in an evacuation zone since we're not on the coast, but apparently everyone and their mother is terrified because there were no cars on the road this morning. My commute to work was a breeze! 

Going for a massage tonight, then spending most of my weekend cleaning, relaxing and hopefully going to a Phils game tomorrow, pre-storm. xD Hope everyone has a good weekend! And if you're on the coast or in the path of the storm, please be safe! :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Meadows you have my sympathies - DH and I lived with my in-laws for six months whilst we were waiting for our house purchase to go through!

Poppie, I love how you told your mum!

Swan, hope everything is ok with the hurricane. We've only had the one hurricane in this country in my living memory, and I slept through the whole thing :haha: It was in the mid 80s so I was fairly young, 8 or 9 I think.


----------



## CeeDee

singers_love said:


> when i tried used the ones on the net it says the 2nd of May!

That's my nephew's birthday.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say stay safe in the storms the ladies who are in that path. Must be scary.

I hope you all have a good weekend.

Xo


----------



## Jess137

Just popping in with my test results, I'll come back later to write a proper response to everyone. 

Progesterone test showed I am not ovulating. I have to start progesterone today and take it for 7 days, then my period will start. On CD3 I have to get a huge panel of hormone testing done, and DH has to get a :spermy: analysis done too. I haven't told him yet and I don't think he will be a happy boy. :haha: So hopefully all the results come back fast and I can start Clomid. (Doctor did not mention Clomid but that is what comes after a round of progesterone usually.)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! We're only supposed to get heavy rains, possibly high winds so thankfully, we're not too bad. Some friends of mine had to evacuate and stuff. Really, truly glad that it wasn't us. haha.

Wow Jess, best wishes with your upcoming testing! :hugs: I'm glad they're coming up with answers for you, and hoping they can get you started with medication asap!


----------



## singers_love

Jess Test looks great at least they can start to get things sorted!

Kim - I had a MC at 6 weeks 4 days, I then waited that cycle out, then waited till the next cycle (if that makes sense) and then tried, we got the BFP first time we tried first tme round, and then this bfp straight away again. 

Im slightly concerned at the moment because I keep feeling like Im about to start AF occasionaly back ache and ov pain, but very slight. Im just tyring to consider MC again. The positive in all of this, is that my last BFP didnt give me a BFP untill day 36 (something like that) whereas this BFP was day 28 so therefore in my head that means the HCG must be higher than it was that time.
Sorry about my worries, I just supposed it has happened once so it could happen again. 
Im going to the EPU next week when I will be about 5 weeks and see whether they will give me a scan to check everything alright. 

I am also starting my new job soon and havent told them about the bfp so I dont really want to start taking time of straight away.

Hope you are safe and well swan, and anyone else in the line of the winds. 
I have my in-laws coming... there arent to bad most of the time, but we will see...

We have told my mum and the in-laws, we told the in-laws by sending them a text of the picture of the bfp with the title two lines! I told my mum on the phone, and she said just take care of yourself!!! 

So have a good weekend everyone, Im already countng the weeks to week 12 so I can feel safer about this!


----------



## pink23

jess - glad youve got test , Its good to know they are listening to you.
swan- hope the storm passes.
kimberly hope you get your bfp soon.
To everyone else lots of baby dust. Think we have near enough at least 1 baby due each month yey xx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Singers. Bless you, that has to be such a frustration! I know I kept thinking AF was coming too because I kept getting the cramps and cramps and cramps like she was. Truly evil how it messes with your brain. But I'm praying that things go just fine for you, and that you have a peaceful and healthy 9 months ahead of you. xo!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, all the best *Singers*, I can imagine it is very scary, but I'm sure everything is fine :)

Hope you can get things moving very soon* Jess*!

Thinking of the ladies potentially affected by the hurricane. Stay safe :)


----------



## lu-is

I don't blame you for worrying *Singers*; I think you're right that it should be a good sign you got your BFP sooner this time. Higher HCG levels are good :thumb up: go sticky bean!

Swan - I hope the hurricane doesn't get close to you guys! stay safe.

Jess - It's good that they were able to confirm you weren't ovulating because now they can fix the problem. good luck! 
Thanks for putting all the info on the first page, it looks good!
(my EDD is April 7, 2011) :)

Kimberley - I conceived in the 2nd cycle. Sore nipples could be a good sign. the rest of my boobs never really hurt too much, just the nipples.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone waiting to test or for AF.. pink, Mrs.Mel, jess,meadow, kimberley.

Poppie - My nephew used to call lady bugs "baby bug" it was adorable. Of course he also called ants "baby bug"


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Saturday ladies! Well it is for me anyway :)

*Jess* - good news about getting your testing done, probably not the result you were after but at least you can work on things and get that ov happening. Good luck!

*Singers* - i dont blame you for worrying, but its sounding more positive for you already. As i said before I am also worrying everytime I feel a cramp or that my symptoms aren't stong enough or whatever. You and I (and all us Junebugs) will make it to the 12 weeks and onwards to having our happy and healthy babies. 

*Lu-is* - how cute is your nephew! I love how little kids call things by cute names.

*AFM* - so glad I told my mum, she's so cute. I spoke to her again last night and because we arent telling my dad just yet she is keeping a big secret. She said she had a couple of little smiles to herself all day yesterday. I had a nice big sleep last night. Woke up once and was a little crampy but it was mild and went away. This morning we are off to get another quote for blinds and curtains for our new home, then I think I will have a nap before my friend arrives for dressing up for the party tonight.

*Preggo ladies* - TMI question.... Have you been feeling a little more "wet" feeling down there? I get a little scared because I think oh no it could be spotting but its just a tiny bit of yellowish cm. I am hoping this is just my vagina keeping itself clean (i think i read that somewhere?) so there's no infection or whatever. :shrug: i wear a panty liner but it is never enough to get on there, just enough to see when I wipe.

Anyways, have a good day, stay safe and :dust: to all


----------



## Nanner

For all of you in the path of the hurricane, be careful!!

Jess- I'm glad you have a plan now. Hopefully it'll be worked out soon.

I heard something very sad thing today! I met up with a friend from high school who I haven't seen in a couple of years. She told me that another friend of ours from high school had a miscarriage recently... at 11 weeks! :sad1: It makes me so nervous and I'm sad for her.

All week I was falling asleep. I started college courses so my nap times were taken over with lectures and homework. I can barely keep my eyes open! :coffee: I took a 4 hour nap today!

Poppie- I haven't noticed much for CM since I got BFP. In fact, I think I'm a dryer than usual.

Fingers crossed for those waiting for AF/ testing! :thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Jess I'm glad they've found what the problem is (although I'm sorry there's a problem to begin with). I hope you don't have to wait too long. 

Nanner it's so sad when babies die :cry: I had a friend (friend of a friend really) who lost her baby at 27 weeks :cry: She had to go through labour and birth as well, which is awful! Baby just stopped moving one day and she went to the hospital and was told it had died, and they induced her there and then.


----------



## lu-is

Poppiebug said:


> *AFM* - so glad I told my mum, she's so cute. I spoke to her again last night and because we arent telling my dad just yet she is keeping a big secret. She said she had a couple of little smiles to herself all day yesterday. I had a nice big sleep last night. Woke up once and was a little crampy but it was mild and went away. This morning we are off to get another quote for blinds and curtains for our new home, then I think I will have a nap before my friend arrives for dressing up for the party tonight.
> 
> *Preggo ladies* - TMI question.... Have you been feeling a little more "wet" feeling down there? I get a little scared because I think oh no it could be spotting but its just a tiny bit of yellowish cm. I am hoping this is just my vagina keeping itself clean (i think i read that somewhere?) so there's no infection or whatever. :shrug: i wear a panty liner but it is never enough to get on there, just enough to see when I wipe.
> 
> Anyways, have a good day, stay safe and :dust: to all

That's so cute about your mom! :)
I'm visiting my parent's this weekend and this morning my mom just showed me some material she bought to make baby blankets for me :D Some duckies and some monkeys (very adorable). I think it's cute, she's only known less than a week. 

In answer to your question, yes especially the first couple weeks I really felt wet down there. I always feel like going to the bathroom to check that it's just CM - my sister's advice was "yes that's normal" and "yes you will end up running to the bathroom more to check" lol. I've also read that there's sometimes more CM because your cervix is building up the mucus plug (yuck lol).

*Nanner* - that's a real shame about your friend's baby :( so sad. I'm with you on the falling asleep all the time.. In the afternoons I have to struggle to keep my eyes open at work.

*Becca* - that would be really sad, having to give birth knowing you won't get to hold a breathing bundle of joy. :( How awful indeed. 

AFM, I'm enjoying a tasty virgin Caesar my dad made. (I just realized none of you might know what a Caesar is, it's like a Bloody Mary).


----------



## singers_love

Virgin Ceaser sounds intresting Im trying to stock up on drinkks so that when my In laws come down and we have wine with the meal I can have something just as nice! Well Today has been a bit manic, compleltly tidy flat from top to bottom, painted all the gloss on the skirtings painted the bathroom (again!) made a cake, and sewn a another table cloth! feeling very high and mighty!! amazing what you can do if you set your mind to it! In laws arriving tommorrow so i'm making sunday lunch, and going to pick some blackberries before they arrive so we can have blackberries and cream for pudding! Hope everyon eis having a good weekend! x


----------



## swanxxsong

Poppie - I've been having more discharge than usual since I got my BFP. It comes and goes, but I've been pretty "wet" most days. It's totally TMI, but it changes, sometimes sticky CM, sometimes almost liquid like I've wet myself a tiny bit (though it's not pee, I've checked LOL). Just varies. I never really know what to expect on a day-to-day basis. :haha: 

Thus far, no big deal for the hurricane. But it's heading this way - the worst is supposed to start in the middle of tonight. We're prepared, locked up and resting for the remainder of the weekend. Lots of horror movies and snacks - junk food and healthy ones too - stocked up, ready to entertain me until it passes. :D We figure if we can get past the wind portion without trees falling, it should be a successfully safe weekend!

:hugs: Nanner - sorry for your friend's loss; so sad. :(

I've been loving root beer - caffeine-free, never knew that before! - Shirley Temples, virgin daiquiris or pinas if I'm in the mood for a nip of something "fun." Just throws something different into my normal mix of water, almond milk and juices. haha


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls - hope all is well. Just enjoying a nice relaxing weekend. Getting excited as my parents come to visit Labor Day weekend. Can't wait to spend time with them. :)

Be safe Swan. We are just getting some wind but nothing else really.

To our European friends - I am watching this show called my big fat gypsy wedding - I missed the beginning so I don't know if they talk about them. Please excuse me for being ignorant but I really am not understanding these people. These girls are like 16 and getting married! These 8 yr old are wearing some of the skimpest outfits ever. What is up with their clothing? Do these people work? Do they really move all over? Do you see alot of this in your area? I hope this is not sounding rude... I am quite intrigued.


----------



## Jess137

Stay safe Swan!

That's so cute about your moms, Poppie and Lu! I hope mine reacts the same way when it happens...

Nanner, so sorry for your friend's loss. How tragic.:cry:

Snow, I love that show! I do think that the clothes the little girls wear are ridiculous, but honestly you see the same things in the US with glitz beauty pageants... I guess it's just a different culture. I think it is really sad that in this day and age there is such discrimination against a group of people in the western world.:nope:


----------



## lu-is

I've seen that show too! It's so intriguing... it's a whole complete subculture of people in the UK. The outfits, the wedding cakes.. wow!


----------



## beccad

I'm not sure how best to describe the gypsy wedding lot. They're a group of people who are essentially Irish Travelers, with a few Romani Gypsies thrown in too I believe. Essentially they live in caravans or RVs (I think that's' what you call them in America) and move around the country. Some of them will live on traveler sites, which are maintained by the local authorities. They'll have power and water, and will stay there for a decent length of time, have access to healthcare and their kids (I presume) will go to school. They may well have jobs. They do get married very young, boys as well as girls, and they have a very strong catholic tradition so it's a bit like things were 100 years ago, where the girls would be chaperoned, there's no living together and certainly no sex before marriage etc. etc. I don't know what the thing is with eight year olds dressing up like hookers. It's totally bizzare, but it happens! The adults may or may not have jobs, often they'll do cash in hand work.

There is another group of traveling people, you might see brits on here referring to them as 'pikey' or 'pikeys'. They are a group of people who travel round (lots of different groups) and will turn up and set up camp on any bit of spare land they find, irrespective of the owner's wishes. Some of these people will turn up with horses and don't really cause too many problems other than squatting illegally on someone's land. They'll quite often collect scrap metal, old washing machines and such like, which they might sell on for money and dump the rest illegally some. They're very traditional travelers and will often live in the old-style caravans, and may use horses to get around rather than having cars. The other type like this just pitch up, make an unholy mess, their children are almost feral, hardly anyone is literate and they do nothing but cause grief in the local community. I think this type of traveling people are relatively small in number, but unfortunately they've given all traveling people a bad name, and local people will get quite panicky and nervous if a group of traveling people show up locally with the intention of staying. When that happens it's more likely than not that they're the latter group.

Overall, though, they're a very mysterious group of people. They don't tolerate outsiders (it's a miracle that program was made at all tbh!) and they mostly only mix with their own people. Very, very insular.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies! I hope you've had a great weekend. It's Sunday night here - boo!!

We've had a big weekend - had a RockStars dress up party last night with some friends. I was designated driver of course, but didn't tell them the real reason :winkwink: Their place is about 1 hour drive from us so we decided we wouldn't leave later than midnight. Was sooooo tired when we got home also got up early-ish this morning to head to the shop for a bit, then I had a 2 hour nap this arvo. I felt like I really had a big night out on the booze!

I saw the Gypsy Wedding show once last year when I was on a flight to NZ. Their dresses are amazing and just huge! Its so very strange to see them dressed up so skimpy, yet they have all the traditions of no sex before they marry etc.

*Preggo ladies* - thanks for the info regarding the cm. It's weird isn't it? I also read somewhere else that it can be yellow-ish because of the prenatal vitamins (cuz it can make your pee yellow too!).

*Swan *- I hope the hurricane doesn't do too much damage for you and you just get to enjoy some time watching movies and resting.


Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow... sigh.

Have a good week.
:flower:


----------



## Nanner

I just happened to be flipping through the channels as I was reading about the gypsy program when I saw that it was on. I watched a few minutes to see what it was about. It is a bit strange! One thing that came to mind about the group that arranges the huge weddings and dress up in the elaborate dresses is that how do they pay for it? I was under the impression that they made most their money by scavenging recycleables and doing odd jobs. I must be mistaken.

This weekend has been pretty good. The theme park was fun and I really enjoyed meeting up with my high school friend. The hubby has been gone visiting some friends and won't be back for a few days. Though I miss him when he's gone, it's so nice to be able to do what I want! At least somewhat; today I have a ton of homework to do before the week starts. :nope:

Labor Day weekend is going to be so much fun! My parents own a cabin on a lake a few hours away so a bunch of us are meeting there for several days. It's so great there! No cell phone service, no roads to get there (have to arrive by boat), lots of relaxation... I've been looking forward to it all summer! 

It seems that Hurricane Irene wasn't as dangerous as they once thought. That's great news for our June Bugs on the East Coast!


----------



## pink23

hi everyone :waves:
only 2 more working weekends and i go on holiday yey.
Well wanabmummy will be married now wont she, lets hope she gets her bfp soon.
Snow- i like my gypsy wedding, its good to see there dresses and hpw big they really make there weddings. i see the odd gypsy around here and i find odd what they wear sometimes lol. We used to have to watch them at work.
Hope everyone is well.
afm still no af but dont feel pregnant so just going with the flow and blaming my pill. drs appointment_ 6th_ sept but will cancel if things change before then xx


----------



## swanxxsong

The worst is over! Still windy but no major damage. Small leak in the basement, some branches fell in the way back of the yard but nothing insane. We had to be in the basement for awhile as we had a tornado warning late last night, and I admittedly was crying a little because I was just so scared. But everything has turned out to be just fine, thankfully. We know of other places in the area that suffered immense damage... but we were blessed to be safe, as well as family and friends. 

I never saw the gypsy wedding show, though I remember that we encountered gypsies when we were in Ireland. They were the only unfriendly people we encountered in the country, and our tour guide said that - like mentioned above - it's mostly due to their very insular nature within their communities. He didn't seem fond of them, as he said they have a tendency to thieve and deceive, however he said that they have a very intriguing and intricate culture created within their community. I found it completely fascinating, but I could see where they might be frowned upon as they (as we were told) can sometimes be found "taking that which was not truly lost" and using it to sell for money. I want to watch the show sometime, though, as it sounds very interesting to me!


----------



## beccad

Yes where they get all that money from is one of the great mysteries!


----------



## swanxxsong

^ haha that's pretty much what our tour guide said. xD


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning...... Monday again...ugh

Glad to hear that the hurricane wasn't as bad as first thought and that everyone pretty much came out of it ok. 

I'm really tired this morning, I did go to bed at a reasonable time but woke up a fair bit during the night. Looking forward to getting out of the office this afternoon.


I hope you all have a good Monday.


----------



## Nanner

ugh! I spent all day doing homework!! I just hate that I have to give up my nights and weekends again for studying! I didn't even get it all done. Just called it quits after about 7 hours! What was I thinking?
I'm going outside for a while to mow the lawn. I need some fresh air.


----------



## beccad

It's a bank holiday here in the UK! We're installing our new kitchen today, although we've done most of it over the last three days so it's just odds and ends today. Screwing on door handles and then putting everything into the cupboards and having a good tidy and clean up.


----------



## swanxxsong

Man I am tired. Ohh Monday.

Zzzz... lol


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Monday everyone!
I&#8217;m trying to catch up. Been resting all weekend and it felt good. I&#8217;m still tired and having morning sickness. I&#8217;m happy our little blueberry is a raspberry. We got a lot of rain and wind here. The unfortunate side of effect is loss of power. Happily we didn&#8217;t loose power this weekend. Hope everyone is doing well. 

I also watched that Gypsy wedding show. I&#8217;m curious as to how they make the money as well. There custom wedding dresses must cost a fortune.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for response Becca about the Gypsy's. Those dresses sure are something else!! Have fun on your day off!

Pink - Hope you get some answers soon. 

AFM, still waiting to OV. Totally thought it was yesterday. But was not. Doesn't help my temps are all over the place too. Been doing OPK's but not getting any real answers with them and am finding that they are stressing me out a bit more than usual.


----------



## Jess137

Not much news here. Just waiting.....


----------



## Poppiebug

Ugh! :dohh: I just wrote a huge reply and it disappeared because the internet dropped out! I'll try to re-write....

I hope everyone is well. I'm 6 weeks today! :happydance: but probably only really 5 as I had the late Ov.

Feeling a bit off today, went to bed super early but woke up with a yukkie tummy at about 3am and was awake for an hour. Feeling tired and a bit off today.

*Snow* - I hope your Ov comes soon. I sucks waiting and peeing on OPKs all the time trying to find that magic surge. 

A work friend and I are in charge of organising the work Christmas Party. We usually do an activity in the afternoon then head to one of the bosses places for dinner and drinks. This year we're hoping to have a Casino Night, we've got one of the bosses on board, just have to get the other one to agree to a date as it will be at his place. It's scary - Christmas will be here before we know it!! :wacko:

Well I hope you all have a good day. :)

:dust:


----------



## Jess137

Is it weird that I prefer lurking around in the pregnancy sections rather than the TTC sections? I just find the TTC stuff so depressing, especially since I'm in limbo right now...

AND, DH has a fever. Perfect. You all know how men are when they're sick. Ugh.

Sorry you aren't feeling well Poppie. Yuck!

Good luck to the ladies waiting for O or in 2WW.:dust:

Congrats on the raspberry CeeDee! I love raspberries!

I can't wait until the 3 day weekend! Too bad it's only Monday night...


----------



## Jess137

So OT, but I just passed 1,000 posts! I'm a chat happy BnB member! YAY!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Jess, how gorgeous is your avatar!! :)
I understand that the ttc threads are depressing, I was also feeling that way when ttc.

Omg, your hubby has "man flu"? Thats what we call it when they are sick and they believe they are dying. Seriously, they think they are the only sick person in the world.

Congrats on the 1000 posts too :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess, love the new avvy! So pretty! :hugs:

Sorry to hear OH is sick. Ugh, men are such whine-buckets when they're ill. Not that I'm any better, actually, but still. Hubby always seems to be 10x worse on the rare occasion that he falls ill. :haha:

I'm excited about Christmas... even if that means I should soon start shopping. :dohh: I tend to try and get it done sooner than later, because I always end up doing _something_ at the very last minute anyway. I figure if I can finish off my list of who is getting what this year, that's a good start, right? Casino party sounds fun though, Poppie! Woot!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and Jess, I don't think it's weird at all. 

I found myself lurking all over BNB and not often in the TTC boards myself, because I was only freaking myself out by reading them. I go _now_ and give advice, but before that I only really popped into people's charting question boards. LOL. I found I ended up lingering in too many sad threads otherwise.

Same with first tri, though. I didn't post there much, other than to try and answer questions, and I tried to read as few threads as I could because I was so nervous, I just was afraid I'd worry myself to death. :haha: So again, I go in there now and give support and advice, but I much prefer hiding elsewhere on the boards. ;D


----------



## Jess137

Yeah, I've seen a few posts that you've answered in 1st tri.

I'm excited about Christmas too! AND, I'm going to be making some awesome Christmas earrings, I just ordered the supplies. So I'm excited about that too.

I try to start Christmas shopping early when I can, it's too hard to come up with all the money right before the holidays.


----------



## beccad

I find all the TTC boards a bit depressing too. Plus a lot of the people in there have significant issues with TTC, so nothing I can do to help really.


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies  sorr I have been on much lately, just stressing over DB's ex stopping contact with his kids, plus we are trying to move..... Im having to rehome my poor puppy as we cant take him with us.....  Its all for the best but Im really going to miss him.... So Im sorry if Im not on much untill after we settle in to the new place which hopefully wont take too long..... *


----------



## CeeDee

Jess137, Love the avatar! Congrats on 1,000 posts. I used to lurk in the pregnancy threads as well. I enjoy lurking in the 3rd trimester.

Swannx, I don&#8217;t lurk too much in the 1st trimester as well. There are too many sad stories and it makes me nervous about every little symptom.

Emily, Sorry about the issues with your DH and your puppy. :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Emily! :hugs: I was wondering where you had vanished to, but I'm glad you're okay. Sorry to hear about the stress and the puppy. :( I wish I lived closer, I'd take him for you! :) haha.

Agreed, CeeDee. It's hard enough not to stress, let along reading some of the things that are posted there. lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

Jess - Love the new pic, you pretty thing you!

Em - Sorry about moving and the puppy. I can't imagine!

I love xmas gals. I so can't wait! I am really hoping to have my BFP by then - I will have been 6 cycles by then. 

AFM, got a blaring + OPK today!! So I should OV later today or tomorrow.... AM temp should let me know which way my body went this month.

Hey to everyone!!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

well in-laws still here, and is MIL birthday tommorrow so we are going out for a meal and general money spending. 
Glad you are safe Swan, and Jess I love your avatar, snowflake excellent OPK

I have been going through the 1st tri, but I think Im going to have to stop reading them as its making it quite sad! 
Hope everyone is ok, and this week is moving along! 
Im normally quite a xmas heel digger. I hate that fact that it starts so early in September you start seeing all the tress and ornaments... I dont mind it, but I wish it wasnt so commericalised (dont know how to spell it!) however we are in the new flat and I will really enjoy getting a tree and dressing up the house! 
It will also be fantastic to think I will have a little bean next year!


----------



## Jess137

Hi Emily! Good to hear from you. Sorry about the puppy and all the stress.:flower:

Congrats on the positive OPK snow, get to BD'ing!

Singers, I'm glad you're hanging in there with the in-laws!


----------



## Jess137

Ok girls. So DH is doing his SA on Thursday, and I am FREAKING OUT, worried about the results. What if he does have an issue? What do you do? OMG!

I was fine until (of course!) I started poking around B&B. Just have to stay away from Google.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
I totally wrote a message to you all this morning but I must have previewed it instead of posting it on here. Baby brain is kicking in already!! :growlmad:

I was going to say...

*Snow *- get into bed and baby dance!!

*Emily *- sorry about having to give up your puppy so you can move

*Jess *- all the best for hubby's SA, at least if there is an issue, you can look into it. I'm sure it'll be fine though.

Christmas - I do love Christmas. The only thing about the decorations and things coming out so early is because I'm impatient and I don't want to have to wait until Christmas day. This year we'll be in our new home so it'll be wonderful! :happydance:

I'm part of another forum and I'm quite close with alot of the ladies on there, I've met many in real life and they are great people. However as you know the only people who know about me being preggie are DH, my Mum and you ladies. A girl (who I don't know IRL and who has only been on the forum 5 minutes) posted on my other forum today that she's 4 weeks pregnant. Now I know we all share on here as soon as we get our BFPs but I havent even breathed a word about it over there. I know you can announce whenever you want but still, I thought that was a little early. I'm dying to tell someone but I know it's best to keep it to ourselves for a couple more weeks yet. 

Also another real life friend, who I know was trying sent me a text today telling me she's 6 weeks pregnant this Saturday. I'm so excited that I'm going to be sharing my pregnancy journey with her, but couldn't say anything except congrats etc etc. She also knows we were trying and was like "hurry up and get pregnant so we can be preggo together". I didn't lie to her or anything, I just wish I could say ... well... guess what?! You know what I mean?? :dohh: Can't wait til I can tell her. Oh well, that's me being impatient again I guess. I'll be able to tell everyone all in good time. 

Anyway, I hope you've had a good Wednesday. I'm off to a conference for work tomorrow and Friday so won't be in the office (yay!). 

Talk soon.


----------



## swanxxsong

Woo hoo, congrats on the +OPK Snow! :D 

Ugh, I do understand what you mean, Singers &#8211; the over-commercialization of things. I saw Halloween candy in July. JULY. I almost feel as though for some holidays, it&#8217;s like they want to over-kill so I&#8217;m tired of it before it even happens. ;D I know that&#8217;s not the case, but it does get kind of wonky when you begin seeing Christmas stuff and hearing Christmas music in stores in September&#8230; :haha: That&#8217;s the only part of the holidays that sometimes drives me bonkers!

Aww Jess. :hugs: Hope everything goes well. I haven&#8217;t seen much on the topic, only because I&#8217;ve never had a SA run on hubs before, but I do know that I&#8217;ve talked to people who&#8217;ve gotten low counts or things of that nature and were able to remedy them with changes in diet, vitamins, etc. So FX that if there is an issue, it will be something that small changes can adjust. But for your sake, I hope all is well! But I think you have the right idea &#8211; don&#8217;t google it. That tends to just make the stress worse, IMO. I have had to stop googling all things baby-related. I&#8217;m neurotic enough without it! Will be praying for you and OH &#8211; keep us posted! xoxo

So tough keeping it a secret, I agree Poppie. But the timing has to be right for you &#8211; and it&#8217;ll be so exciting when you can do your big reveal when you&#8217;re ready. :) That&#8217;s pretty awesome though, you have a few friends who are in similar timelines as yourself! Once you&#8217;re all out in the open, that means plenty of fun conversations about, &#8220;Oh, know what I just did thanks to baby brain?&#8221; xDDD Have fun at the conference.

I&#8230; am here. It&#8217;s Wednesday. I&#8217;m ready for the three-day weekend! :dance: Is there any day, though, where I&#8217;m not ready for the weekend? :haha: It&#8217;s killing me, so many ladies on here planning their maternity leaves already, leaving 10-12 weeks before they&#8217;re due&#8230; and I can&#8217;t even think about it until I&#8217;m either in labor or my doctor says, &#8220;You&#8217;re done with work now.&#8221; I feel as though I&#8217;ll be doomed here forever!

Okay, melodramatics over. ;) I'm just so frustrated with work right now, on some days... but I need to focus on the positive aspects of life. xD Hope everyone&#8217;s having a good week! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - I belong to a dog forum - bc my dog is my world! She truly is my 1st born but furry! Haha! But anyways, a girl on there hubby had iffy SA and he took vitamins and redid the test he is now all good!!

Poppie - I totally understand and will be the same way. I really want to keep it a secret for as long as I can. I want to be able to share that time with just hubby. 

Swan - So excited about the long weekend as well! 

Well, I def OV'd yesterday - had my temp raise this am. And am proud to say that even with my working 2 days in a row for 13 1/2 hours each - we even found time to BD!! Now I'm just gonna hang out in 2ww. Ugh! These 2 weeks take so much longer!!


----------



## kimberley3

Hello everyone. Still no wireless here so on my phone. Jess hope that everything goes well with the test. I hear what your all saying about christmas i love christmas but hate how it goes so quick and i always seem to work on christmas my rota always falls on it i will be this xmas too as again its a weekend. Poppie i know what you mean about telling people i wanted to tell everyone good job i didnt really as how it ended. 
I cant belive how many pregnant ladies we have right now. I cannt wait to join you again. And swan your 17weeks that has gone so quick have you got a date for your gender scan? 

And for me still waiting for af not sure whats going on had a positive opk on the 10th but who knows if i tried to ovulate but didnt make it as i still have no af and a not pregnant on a test took one this friday and one today which would of been 31days since the bleeding started. I dont no eh. I dont think im pregnant as surely it would show by now with having early ovulation. I do keep feeling sick alot but the neg test make me belive im not. Just if im not hurry up af and if i am hurry positive test so i no what im doing. Ladies who lost their beans how did your af go after x


----------



## kimberley3

Hello everyone. Still no wireless here so on my phone. Jess hope that everything goes well with the test. I hear what your all saying about christmas i love christmas but hate how it goes so quick and i always seem to work on christmas my rota always falls on it i will be this xmas too as again its a weekend. Poppie i know what you mean about telling people i wanted to tell everyone good job i didnt really as how it ended. 
I cant belive how many pregnant ladies we have right now. I cannt wait to join you again. And swan your 17weeks that has gone so quick have you got a date for your gender scan? 

And for me still waiting for af not sure whats going on had a positive opk on the 10th but who knows if i tried to ovulate but didnt make it as i still have no af and a not pregnant on a test took one this friday and one today which would of been 31days since the bleeding started. I dont no eh. I dont think im pregnant as surely it would show by now with having early ovulation. I do keep feeling sick alot but the neg test make me belive im not. Just if im not hurry up af and if i am hurry positive test so i no what im doing. Ladies who lost their beans how did your af go after x


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi Kimberley! :hugs: We miss you! I know, I can't quite believe it myself, it's gone so quickly. Though at times, it seemed to crawl. Yes, we have the anatomy scan in a few weeks (September 19) so then they'll hoepfully be able to tell us the sex of the baby. :dance: I'm nervous though, of course, because I'm just hoping they say everything looks good. 

One more week until I'm in the clear for the sequential screening results. It can take anywhere up to two weeks for the results, and it's been exactly a week. If they don't call, that's good news. So... yeah. Waiting stinks.

Woot, that's awesome Snow! :) And glad you managed to slip it into your crazy schedules, too! :) FX for you! :dust:


----------



## pink23

glad you manged to dtd. lets hope the tww goes quick.
kim- im in the same boat. Af still hasnt turned up for me so im 2 weeks late. bfn on tests so I havent a clue. like you i just want af to turn up just so we can get started again but I dont want it to come when im on holiday. I would love to skip af then get a after holiday suprise bfp but i doubt it.xx
Work for me tonight and tomorrow only 5hrs each though xx


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, Yeah for +OPK! FX&#8217;d during the 2WW.

Singers, I was thinking the same thing. Next year at this time I will be taking care of a little one. So exciting. I love the Christmas spirit. People seem so much nicer, but it does get earlier and earlier every year.

Poppie, I&#8217;ve been anxious to tell people as well, especially co-workers and friends. 

Swanx, I plan on working till the last minute as well, even if I work from home part of the time. 

AFM, I get to work from home tomorrow Friday because the Baltimore Grand Prix will be downtown which will make it difficult to get to work. Then I have a 4-day weekend. :yipee:


----------



## singers_love

Jess I hope everything is ok with oh, I think in a way its better to know if anything wrong so you can get it sorted! 

Swan 17 weeks is so long!!! I wish I was there with you... but hey thats life. hopefully this bean is sticky!

Glad everyone else is ok!


----------



## Jess137

I'm at work, I'll respond to everyone when I get home, but.....

Results are in!

OB said these are the best results she's seen! (DH now thinks that he is the most potent man in the world...*rolls eyes*)

Motility 90%, activity 3+, sperm count 53.5 million/mL.

So, now to figure out and fix what's wrong with me!


----------



## kimberley3

That's really good :)


----------



## pink23

jess- i think men think they have super sperm lol xx


----------



## Nanner

Jess- Did your OH get a big head when he learned how "manly" he was?! :thumbup: hehe

Poppie- I cannot believe how well you can keep a secret. I barely even made it a week!

I had a doc appointment this morning. It went pretty well. Though he was trying to hear the heartbeat and never found it. He did say that usually you won't be able to hear it until about 11-12 weeks, though he thought since I'm slender that he might be able to. He said he's not concerned but scheduled another appointment in 2 weeks to have another listen. He also said if I'm nervous that I can come in to his office early (I live in a rural area so he makes the trip from a bigger city every 2 weeks for those of us here). Trying to put it out of my head, but it's kinda eating at me.

An a brighter note, 4 day weekend for me! I'm taking off tomorrow night to my parent's cabin for some relaxation and water skiing! :happydance: We have a big crowd coming too, so I'll get to see some friends and family I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## swanxxsong

So glad to hear his results were good Jess! :hugs: Though I'm sure you're loving hearing his crowing, eh? ;D haha.


----------



## Jess137

Sorry, now I'm able to do a decent post! And yes, DH is having a great time thinking about his super sperm! A few "gems" I have gotten from him since I got home are that he 1)Thinks he should sell it 2)Wants to frame the results and hang it somewhere... men:dohh:

Poppie, I wouldn't have been able to not tell her if it was my friend. Heck, everyone I work with knows every detail of our TTC adventure, SA and all!

Swan, I have a feeling that I'll be working until the baby is on it's way out! I wish I lived somewhere else so I could get more than 6 stupid weeks off work.:nope: How exciting about the scan! Are you hoping for a certain sex?

Snow, good luck with your 2WW! FX'd for you! I think it's your turn now...:hugs:

Kimberley and Pink, FX'd this is it! :thumbup:

CeeDee, have fun on your 4 day weekend....wish I had one too though!:wacko:

Nanner, I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry. I'm sure your little beanie is just fine! Have fun on your 4 day weekend too! Man, I wish I worked where you guys do....


Whew! I think I got everyone. Sorry if I missed anybody!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies!

*snowflakes *- congrats on the Ov and temp rise. Fingers crossed for you!! May the 2ww go quickly for you.

*swanxxsong *- omg... not even really thinking about Maternity leave. I have thought maybe I'd finish up around Easter time, then I got 4 months paid from the government and I won't be going back to my current job

*pink23 & kim* - I hope AF goes back to normal for you guys soon.

*CeeDee *- Enjoy your 4 day weekend! I love working from home.

*Jess137 *- Good news about the SA. Men are all the same hey?? 

*Nanner *- I'm sure everything is right with bubs and you'll hear the heartbeat soon.

*AFM *- Had more cramping last night and a little today which is like that hot sort of period pain. It would also go away last night when I was lying down in bed. Have been a little scared but there's no blood or anything so I guess it's just the growing / stretching pains?? I hope so anyways. Still another week and a half before I see the baby Dr (or nurse lady) but I guess I could always call my Dr if I was worried right??

Conference was boring today. Not many people coming around to see the products so we decided to knock off early which was great so I could come home and relax now before hubby gets home. 

Friday tomorrow! Can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## swanxxsong

HAHAHA. Oh Jess, that&#8217;s classic. Well, glad it gave your hubs a boost, even if it&#8217;s driving you up a wall, perhaps. ;D lol. Men! Always love a good ego-strokin&#8217;. As for the baby&#8230; I&#8217;m not sure. Initially I really wanted a girl and he really wanted a boy, but now we&#8217;re both at the point where we just want a happy, healthy baby. I can&#8217;t promise &#8211; try as I might &#8211; that if we&#8217;re team blue I won&#8217;t have a brief sad moment over not having the ability to buy girlie dresses for him :haha: but I&#8217;m ready to just know, and see how things are developing. :) Whatever we have, we will hopefully be having another down the road and maybe both our wishes will be fulfilled! Haha.

I tried not to think about it at first Poppie, but my boss has been asking me my plans, etc. because she knows that I&#8217;d like to be a SAHM during the early years (and work from home, PT, if I can), and she supports that decision if that&#8217;s the one I make, but she said if I want to come back, she&#8217;s more than willing to work with me to arrange a PT schedule that&#8217;s flexible. So we&#8217;ll see. We really just need to sit down and chat about it in another month or so, just so we&#8217;re all on the same playing field. It makes my head spin trying to think about it, though. xD

And yes, if you have any concerns, ring the nurse. Or at least, I would. I did yesterday about the pulsing in my hip. Turns out that I probably pulled a ligament and it&#8217;s pulsing against the artery in my hip. :dohh: I would manage to do something that silly by overdoing it&#8230; again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well &#8211; week&#8217;s almost over! :hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

snowflakes -hope you catch the eggy this month :D 

poppie- yeah always call if you need to see someone. even if its for a small reason like you stubbed your toe haha joke aside tho thats what they are there for and reassurance is always good. a friend had cramping really bad at six weeks and everything is fine with her she is 30weeks now!

swan- thank you and thats so exciting, do you have any idea what you having like a feling im taking bets on a boy 

pink- hope your af stops messing around like mine! silly af! how is your little boy anyway?

Ceedee - yay a four day weekend! i always work weekends :( so enjoy it 


Nanner -things will be fine :) its hard not to worry but im a great beliver that it will be okay x


Singers- its hard when its already happened once but fingers crossed everything goes well. you have already proved that your a strong person! i hope i can be with you all soon :) think we are going to use conceive plus this month, just for a bit of added goodness! just waiting for af now.. if im not preggers which i dont think i am as another neg this morning! did you do anything different this month?

emily- hope your all okay must be hard with oh kids and that but good people always get goodness in the end. and poor you about your dog its not very nice at all :(

Mrs mel-hope your okay :)

Becca- is af finished now? and are you doing anything different this month?

Jess- i think you should let him frame it heheh would be funny and sweet!

Meadows- not heard from you in a while hope all is well. 

Dinah- we you hiding?

I hope wannabe had a great wedding and enjoying her time away looking forward to seeing the pics!

Mazzy- hope your wedding went well too :D and i want to see your pics tooooo!


Was thinking about dodge today wonder if everything is okay with her!
i do miss her on here. 

sorry if i have missed anyone out, im trying to catch up lol. 

And for me, as i said up there somewhere another bfn today and im on cycle day 32 so its just waiting for af to arrive and then i can get started again!! i have back ache a little today so maybe she is on her way, i have been feeling sickness and weeing lots but that could be a uti like last time, so im off to the doctors 2moro and asking for a wee sample to test for a uti and then im going to get my hcg levels checked to to see for sure nothing is going on. this month coming we are going to try conceive plus (new thing) and sexing everyday like we did before seemed to work last time. 

Hope everyone is okay and yes its nearly the weekend for you guys booo for me lool as i work wed to sunday and my weekend starts monday to tuesday lol. the joys x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all thought i'd do a small post to sey hi before i try and catch up on 2 WEEKS!! worth of posts....may have to skim!! lol

Well i am a married lady now lol Officially Mrs Gibbs!! We landed at 2:00am this morning. The wedding was perfect it couldn't have gone any better. I'll post some pictures in a bit for you all. 

I see there is another bfp but i don't know who yet so i'll find out and i caught something about super sperm as i was scrolling down...yup my hubby was convinced it would take one go and that would be it lol i think he's re-thinking that now though haha.

Anyways will catch up more in a bit xxx

Update:

Well I've got masses of wedding photos and i haven't see half of them yet. We must have including 100 professional photos near 800 photos!!! ahhh lol

The wedding was amazing and i have got to be honest i was not at all fazed until 10min before the wedding when i got in the car to go and then i started to get nervous and a bit paniced lol i was dreading reading my vows the most tbh haha but it was beautiful.....very hot but beautiful!! I'm not sure what the exact temp was but it was near 40 degrees c. When we walked from the chapel to the boat everyone on the beach clapped and cheered it as so sureal lol they did when we got off the boat at the other beach and as we were walking all the way up to the resturant. The people of Greece gave us a really lovely reception and some took photos! The food at our the resturant was amaaaazing!! I'm a fussy eater but it was that good we went back the next day for lunch haha I was blown away by the food. Our parents all sobbed at somepoint during the say although they were all going for it at the ceremony when we did our vows. Even huuby's dad which suprised me. Anyway i'll stop babbling and post some photos. Mazzy i hope you had a fab wedding also xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8806.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 14









DSC_8808.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 18









DSC_8810.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 15









DSC_8816.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 18









DSC_8834.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beccad

Ahh wana I've been hoping you'd be back soon! Sounds like you had such a lovely time, and I love the photos! The one of you sitting in the shade is so beautiful, you and the view! As for all of us, I think poppie is the most recent BFP (I think? I've not been keeping up very well over the last few days!) Swan is nearly halfway through her pregnancy!

Kimberley, not trying anything different this month I don't think, well other than trying to actually see DH when I'm ovulating :rofl: Should be the middle of next week hopefully, so no reason not to see him unless he's working late, but if he is I'll just have to stay up late or pounce on him quickly in the mornings :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

OH MY WORD WANA. YOU LOOK AMAZING. :hugs:

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, Wana you do look beautiful!! And the setting is just amazing! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jess137

OMG Wana you look AMAZING!!!! Congratulations Mrs!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou ladies :D :D xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray!! Congrats Wana!! You made a beautiful bride!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Right i'm caught up ...sort of lol

Congrats Poppie and Singers on your bfp's!!

I know we don't hear from here much any more but Welsh-mum finds out boy or a girl on Tuesday! exciting stuff!! :) ...its also my brithday that day!! ahh lots going on.

I can't believe how far along you pregnant ladies are... its flying by!

xxx


----------



## pink23

congrats wanab- newly mrs gibbs xx youre pics look amazing and the weather gorgeous.
JUst finished work so relaxing with oh before he goes to work.
Nothing planned for tomorrow other than see my mom. still no af but who knows xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Pink has yoru AF still not turned up from before i went to Greece?? You were expecting yours the same time as me wern't you?? xx


----------



## pink23

yey af was due between 17th-22nd nothing. still bfns so just thinking my body is playing ticks. got doc appointment tuesday xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww hope you get to the bottom of it hun. I bet it sucks not knowing :/ xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Friday ladies!

WanaB - Welcome back!! Congrats on now being a Mrs!! You looked absolutely stunning. 

I'll have to have a better catch up over the weekend. My cramping has got less but I had a little bit of really light brown cm, according to most things I read (and my Mum), this is normal but of course I'm a bit freaked. It's not much at all so I am thinking it's probably just old stuff from the implant and baby snuggling right in there. However if it does continue over the weekend I'll call my Dr. 

I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## singers_love

poppie- ring if you need to!

swan- are you feeling alright?? 

pink- hope your af turns up!

Nanner - Im sure it will ok, just have to wait, maybe go early if your really worried.

Wanna - your wedding pics look gorgeous.

jess - love the super sperm! 

kim - The only thing I did different is we didnt really have much sex! three times in fact (sorry for TMI) just because of the move we were both so tired, and have parents round. This time round however I got a BFP on the day af was due, whereas last time I didnt get a BFP untill day 32. I am also having lots of cramps and feel like I am about to start AF. So I hope this is all ok... I am seeing the doctor onthe 10th where I will be about 6 weeks, so hopefully my HCG will be high.. but to be honest I cant do anything differently to what I did last time, apart from live my life.. So fxed! 

everyone else, hope you are all feeling well and getting on with the TWW esp SNOW!


----------



## swanxxsong

Kimberley &#8211; well it&#8217;s tough for me to judge, really, because I didn&#8217;t have much &#8220;feeling&#8221; of one or the other in the beginning. Then people saw my scan pics, the majority said girl and now I&#8217;m &#8220;feeling&#8221; girl but I think it&#8217;s only because that&#8217;s what everyone else was saying. :haha: I can&#8217;t tell if my brain&#8217;s making a choice on its own, or being influenced. So I&#8217;m remaining in limbo. I can&#8217;t wait to actually know though! I hope AF comes for you soon so your cycles can carry onward. :hugs:

Again, Wana, your pictures are stunning. Such a beautiful bride, stunning couple and man, what a beautiful backdrop! Looks as though the weather was perfect for you, which is great. Welcome back, you were missed &#8211; however so glad you had a wonderful trip!

Aw, I miss Welshmum, but I need to remember to stalk her so I can see what she&#8217;s having, come next week. :dance: So exciting for her!

I really hope you get some kind of answer soon Pink. :hugs:

Welcome back Poppie; hope the conference went well! I had some brown CM too; that was when I was in the ER with the severe cramps, so if putting your mind at ease means calling the nurse, I say to go for it. If nothing else, it may help relieve any tension you may be feeling as a result. :) I&#8217;m probably one of those pregnant women the nurses get driven nuts by, because although I&#8217;m always apologetic, I do call if I have a question. :haha: Thankfully they&#8217;ve been very patient through my neurotic antics and such. ;) But if it&#8217;s brown, it&#8217;s old blood so usually you&#8217;re discarding something from previously having sex, previous periods, etc. Hope you have a restful and relaxing weekend!

Is anyone else in the TWW besides Snow? Wana? :dust: I know Kimberley and Pink are in a longer limbo. :hugs: Hopefully everyone gets answers soon! :)

I&#8217;m feeling a little better, thanks Singers. Still aching, now on both sides, but I feel as though my tummy has kind of expanded immensely this week. So I think my ligaments must just be getting a go-round right now, thus giving ME a go-round. Haha. I&#8217;ve finally come to sleep comfortably on my left side and wake up almost always still on my left side (even if I wake up to shift positions because I&#8217;m stiff lol), and that is supposed to help ease that pain a bit? I just keep on keeping on, and I&#8217;m getting more used to the pains now. How are you feeling?

Hope everyone is well &#8211; I have 9 hours until my weekend begins but many of you are already there, or almost there! :D


----------



## kimberley3

im confuseds ladies can i ovulate this late in the mc cycle, look at this strong postive, cd32 and had watery cm still bit cloudy but it made me go out n buy opk tests had a little back pain yesterday so just took one and oh my lord look at this.. could it be fake a mix up or real do i have a chance this month??
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0931.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## singers_love

I hate to say this, but it could be left over HCG from the MC the dr's told me I had to check up to 3 weeks after it happened to make sure that I didnt get a positive BFP because of the left over HCG. Have you taken a PG test?


----------



## kimberley3

Yeah they did a blood test three days after the bleeding and it was zero and hpt said neg. And I tested few days back and it said not pregnant x


----------



## beccad

Is the test line on the left and the control on the right? I don't know what happens after m/c I'm afraid, but if the test line is the left one then that's defo a positive.


----------



## kimberley3

yeah square is the test and the circle is control, not sure but i am getting alot of ov signs. maybe eh i dtd just in case  x


----------



## swanxxsong

Could always ring your doctor, ask if it's possible that it's a true positive OPK? Sounds like it could be though, since they did ring you at 0 when you went last.


----------



## kimberley3

my doctors are not open now and they think im abit mad anyway lol. got a whole leture today about relaxing and not test and just wait and not buy things like opks etc really made me feel like a naughty little girl lol and that i was going crazy! im going to ac like it is as my back is hurting and boobs sore, plus the amount of cm im getting i will keep just doing the deed that way i can not miss it lol. and if i start i start onwards and upwards. x :p


----------



## singers_love

I reckon you should definatley DTD anyway! Incase


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies.....

Once again, sorry i've deserted u all.....this entertaining the in-laws malarky is HARD work! It's hard to just sit on the computer on this site without them seeing what im doing, and it's not always easy to write on my phone!!

Wana - WOW you look lovely - congratulations on being a Mrs!!

Kimberley - that's weird about ur OPK - very confusing for you! bloody female bodies hey!

Swan - that all sounds a bit uncomfortable, but glad ur managing to get some sleep!

Poppie - i'm sure all is fine - it is very common to get brown CM, but i understand how you'd be worrying. Fingers crossed!

Singers - hope all's still ok with you?

Snowflake - hope the 2WW goes quickly for you?!

Pink - all this waiting must be so frustrating for you.....hope the docs appointment goes well.

Nanner - hope ur having a good time water skiing - am jealous!!

Jess, CeeDee, Emily and Mrs Mel - hope ur all ok and enjoying the weekend?

Sorry if i've missed anyone! As we all know, it's so difficult to keep up to date with it all......especially when im not logging on much!!!

AFM - nothing really much to report......i think i have recently ovulated, or am about too! Have been doing OPK's which are giving quite strong lines which have been getting slightly stronger each time, but not 100% sure if they're positive if u know what i mean.....will just keep testing! We'll see! Have not BD as much as we'd like due to in-laws in spare room and stress levels as they are peeing me off slightly!!! Oh the joys! 3 weeks and they'll be gone! Can't believe this is my 3rd month ttc already.....time is going so quickly, it'll be xmas before we know it!!

Hope u all have a good weekend x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i've been back what 2 days...got home Thursday, yeasterday my throat felt like a bit of it had decided to close of like it wasn't hurting or sore or anything just when i swallowed it didn't feel right. Well this morning i feel like i've got a huge lump in my throat and it feels like the whole thing closes of when i swallow. Asked hubby to look and he says my tonsiles are swollen up a bit :/ :/ great! They arn't hurting yet but i know its coming :( :( Just when i have to go back to work and my birthday is coming arrrg.

On the other hand an ovulation app i've got on my phone said i was due to ovulate while i was away which i think i did but my ticker on here says it should have been the day i came home. So not really sure whats going on there but i'm in my 2WW either way and am hoping that we've done enough . Although we only missed 3 days so far since my AF and 2 of those were because on the night before we left we were kinda mid flow and someone knocked on our door as if to go 'we can hear you' kinda thing :blush: so i refused to do it the next night lol :haha: and then the night after that we were on a plane lol I think we've defo done enough :sex: but who knows ey? xxx


----------



## singers_love

Gargle with salt water, drink lemon and honey, if it gets really really bad gargle with Sandersons throat Specific it tastes absolutely discusting, but it does work, or if you were really desperte gargle with TCP which gets rid of anything! My masters is in Singing (classical/opera) so I have to look after my voice alot! All that will work, depends how desperate you are to get rid of it!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww cool thanks :) bar the salt water though i have none of those things so i'll see how it goes and then make a trip to the shops. My mum and dad swear by drinking honey and lemon. I hate the stuff but forced it down at Christmas when i got really ill xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I hope everyone is doing well, pregnant and those trying :)

AF got me today, very disappointed, but ah well, looking forward, on to month 4 . . .

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## kimberley3

sorry mrs mel :( mine is so confusing!! look at my thread, something is going on weird for me lol . x boobies are killing! opk very very + on cd34 but neg hpt 3days ago! weird...


----------



## kimberley3

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/723958-long-story-cut-short-help-needed.html


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ah hun, no wonder you're confused. Our bodies are impossible to predict, aren't they?
I hope you get some answers soon.
Maybe it's a good idea to treat it as a +ve OPK and get bd'ing, just in case :)


----------



## kimberley3

dont you worry i will  im so tempted to go out and buy a hmpt as what if things changed from thursday morning lol or is it jhust wishful thinkinh hahah x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'd be tempted too hun! These things aren't easy are they??
Good luck, fingers crossed you get some good news soon!


----------



## kimberley3

not easy at all. oh says im obessiving with it which i know i am but its so hard. he said i cant have one. i know he is right but in the same time i dont no whats going on! hmmm lol x


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel, sorry AF got you :hugs: It's a crappy feeling isn't it...

AFM, I have ANOTHER yeast infection :growlmad: Really peed off about it. Have taken a tablet, but I'm going to make an appointment to see my GP on Monday as it's becoming far too regular an occurance for my liking. I think I've probably got a couple of days before ovulation, so hopefully it won't cause a problem.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks beccad, it is a bit crappy you're right.
Hope it clears up quickly for you and the dr's able to help.


----------



## Meadows

Hi becca.....sorry I missed u off my last message, so thought u deserved ur very own!! That's rubbish about ur infection again.....not comfortable at all &#57432; good luck catching ur eggy this month xx we will join the pregnant ladies soon!!


----------



## pink23

hope you get is sorted soon kimberly.
Sorry about af mrs mel.
I think ive got an infection and they are very annoying docs for me tuesday so will ask then xx


----------



## CeeDee

Hello! Trying to catch up! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Wanab, Great wedding pics!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I think getting married has set me off again lol I haven't been full on broody in a while i've been quite good about it all tbh ....

but oh thats changed. Its kicking in full whack again! I just want to be pregnant lol 

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Hi girlies! Sorry I haven't been on in a couple days. I got a big shipment of supplies so I've been a busy bee making jewelry. Hope everyone's weekends are going well.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey ladies,
Sorry I haven't been in to say hi and reply over the weekend.

I had some brown spotting that started last Friday afternoon and continued onto Saturday. No doubt I was freaking out about all this. We went to the football on Saturday night (hubby's team played my team) and I worried about it all night. So Sunday morning I decided it was time to go get checked out. We went to the local hospital where they were lovely, did a blood test and checked me out and said because there was no pain (I'd only had a bit of minor cramping Wednesday / Thursday last week) things sounded ok but to go home and call back to get the blood test results in 2 hours and then come in for an ultrasound in the morning. 

My blood test was good, my hCG levels were 22,197 *phew*. So I went in for the ultrasound this morning, fearing the worst but there on the screen was a little gestational sac and the little dot inside had a heartbeat! I had a massive sigh of relief. Everything looked fine, she said she could see a little blood around in there but nothing that they worry about at this stage. The heart rate was 107bpm - only just measurable because it's still so small and I am measuring at 6 weeks rather than 7, which is what I thought I was anyway based on my late ovulation. So my EDD is now 30th April 2012. I even got a little picture of Baby Bug to show hubby, who was waiting for me in the waiting room. I'll have to scan it and pop it up here later.

The Dr who spoke to me after was quite happy with all of that and said that I shouldn't worry unless the spotting gets heavier or I get cramps. I must just be one of those ladies who gets a bit of spotting during pregnancy.

So I'm completely relieved that everything is ok. Just want the spotting to go away, which I think has got lighter since seeing them yesterday anyway. Next appointment is the one I had planned with my Ob's nurse next week, hopefully all is even better by then.

Well I hope you all had a good weekend. Sorry I haven't caught up personally with you all, I promise I will over the next few days.

Off to fix up my ticker....

xo

Edited to add my scan pic ...
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/180122-1.jpg


----------



## singers_love

PoppieBug Great Pic!!! You must be so relieved! 
Jess Can I have your website again so I can have a look! 
Becca rubbish about the infection! 
Kim- how is it going??
Pink infection rubbish as well!
Wanna b - can we have more photos??
Swan - how you doing?

I have had loads of crams, and have deicded that if we MC again, then we are going to leave it for a while, so I can get my body back to normal, my Boobs keep swelling, and then would have to go back down! Are well, I have an appointment on Saturday (I have had to register for a dr as I have just moved) so they will be taking blood so will see how its going, Im more worried about the fact when I may have to have appointment with the EPU I will have to take time off work, and as I havent actually started the job yet - (they have asked me to start next week) I didnt really want to tell them straight away! 
Sorry ladies rant over.... I would like to thank you all for allowing me to just type and write and give opinions on everything!

Thank you


----------



## kimberley3

Singers cramps are so what normal my friend had really bad cramps at 6weeks and she is fine she is 31weeks. Is they any blood. I really hope this baby sticks for you. Sending so much babydust to you. How far are you now could you not go to the epu.
Do you feel the same as last time or is this different. 

Me still no af or no sign need to do a opk later but my boobs are so sore its unreal even with a padded bra if i brush my hands over they throb. Thinkin of buyin a pregnancy test today but i think it will be negative as it was thur. So im not sure. If it is neg i will assume its ouvlation is happening thats why my boobs are sore. 

Poppie lovley pic so glad everything is ok.


----------



## kimberley3

Singers cramps are so what normal my friend had really bad cramps at 6weeks and she is fine she is 31weeks. Is they any blood. I really hope this baby sticks for you. Sending so much babydust to you. How far are you now could you not go to the epu.
Do you feel the same as last time or is this different. 

Me still no af or no sign need to do a opk later but my boobs are so sore its unreal even with a padded bra if i brush my hands over they throb. Thinkin of buyin a pregnancy test today but i think it will be negative as it was thur. So im not sure. If it is neg i will assume its ouvlation is happening thats why my boobs are sore. 

Poppie lovley pic so glad everything is ok.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the kind words ladies. It is very relieving to know it is all happening ok in there.

Singers, i have been having cramps on and off too, like period pain, but they said its all ok so long as there is no red blood and they aren't too severe. Its sometimes in my hips and back and gets better if i walk around or lie down, but usually just relieves itself after a few minutes. It doesnt double me over or anything. You can take paracetamol to relieve pain and discomfort too.

Kimberley - i hope ur boob soreness turns out to be something positive!

I'm off to bed, catch you in the morning.

Xo


----------



## singers_love

Thank you for words ladies. Last time I did not get pain whatsoever, so perhaps this is positive thing. In order to go to the EPU I would have to go to A + E at 7 in the morning, and they would refer me to EPU and I could go and see them. Im just not sure, I want to see if theres anything there! No blood but that doesnt stop me checking everytime I go to the loo!! The cramps are not bad enough to take Paracetamol so I will just hope they are ok!

Kim - Sore boobs are surely a good sign! Thank you for your Baby dust!

Poppie - Thank you!


----------



## kimberley3

it all sounds quite normal so hopefully the little cramps are a good sign singers! i know what you mean about checking your pants i was always doing that in my before y m/c its so hard not to. well me i did a hpt and it was neg soooo this must mean that i am ovulating this late prolly because of the mc. but ovulation is a good thing :) as i still have a chance lol. got very + opk fri and sat and today the line is he same but not as strong so maybe it was the weekend still having sex anyway haha. 

thanks poppie x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry you have been worrying recently both *Poppie* and *Singers*!

*Kimberly* i hope it turns out positive too!

*Poppie* great scan pic too!

Well i've got back from my 1st day back at work and i'm not going to lie i'm knackered lol also on the down side got home to find someone had hit Hubby's car today whilst we were at work (he didn't need it) and left us no note or anything. Its quite a sizable bump as well so who knows how much it'll cost to fix but i know it'll be coming out of our wedding money :( :( :( 

On the plus side its my 21st tomorrow!!! For some reasons saying that makes me feel young ?? :wacko: Even though i'll be older than what i was lol Any way i'll be having mini celebrations at work with the kids and then going for a meal tomorrow night with hubby :D :D 

Then saturday (although i'm working all day) i'm going to a friends for some girls night in celebrations lol 

The end of this week beginning of next i should be finding out bfp or bfn. I'm thinking bfn atm but well like i said before i couldn't really have done much more lol But time will tell.

I'll put some more photo's up after dinner. Started doing it the other night but my computer died on me and forgot all about it then :D 

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Man, I miss a lot! 

Aww, look at your little bug Poppie! I'm glad everything is OK!

Singers, have you seen this thread in 1st tri? I think it may help calm your fears a little. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/721136-tales-nurse-some-myths-debunked-long-more-information-page-7-a.html FX'd your little beanie is OK.:hugs: And here is my site https://www.facebook.com/jblingcreations

Kimberley, I hope AF stays away for you!

Wana, can't wait to see more pics!

AFM, I think AF is on her way!:happydance: I am so ready for her to get here! (Never thought I'd be saying that :dohh:).


----------



## pink23

lovely pic poppie.
Singers hope the cramps settle, like everyone has said its a normal feeling. i remember having them with caleb and it is scary.
Im at docs tomorrow. im 25 days late and last time i checked which i think was thursday or wednesday was bfn. chest a bit heavy but nothing unusual tbh. I know the doc will prob just say wait but no harm in asking.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## singers_love

Just to say thanks! 

Jess I couldnt get on to your website! I searched on facebook but couldnt find it either, 

I was wondering whether you could send it to me again


----------



## wanaBmummy

singers_love said:


> Just to say thanks!
> 
> Jess I couldnt get on to your website! I searched on facebook but couldnt find it either,
> 
> I was wondering whether you could send it to me again

I tried the link as well and it wouldn't work...couldn't find you either :/ xx


----------



## Jess137

Maybe it's because I'm in the US. Hmm. But my page is called J Bling Creations. Maybe try searching by that?


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Well I think I know what my cramps are mainly due to....... yukkie tummy! Last night I had some cramps, then I went to the toilet (tmi - had a bit of diarrhea), then the pains were gone. When I think about it, this has happened a few times over the last few days. My friend who is now 36 weeks pregnant had IBS and it flared up during her first weeks of pregnancy. I've never been diagnosed with IBS but did used to get an upset tummy every now and then, so I'm thinking it's mainly just the hormones messing with my bowels! :dohh:

My spotting has been considerably less than what it was over the weekend - *Singers*, I'm with you on the constantly checking when you wipe!

*Jess* thanks for the link to that thread. It makes a lot of sense.

Well I'm back in the office today, but luckily I do have training to go out and do later on so I'll get to go home for lunch and relax a little before then.

I hope everyone's week is shaping up to be a good one.

xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I had a great weekend with the parents. So glad that they were able to fly down and spend some time with us. It was also great that we were constantly busy so it is making my 2ww go faster! Only 1 week left to test! I was getting a bit nervous as my temps these past few days were quite low compared to other months at the same time of my cycle but this AM - my temp rose to a more normal number. FX that they stay high!

I missed alot I see and read though it all - happy to see that everyone is doing well and happy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just got home from a long weekend away, and man am I exhausted!

Jess I've been following your creations on FB and am eyeing a few items. I may just need to order something soon. ;D 

Sorry to hear you're having some concerns, Poppie and Singers, but hoping things go well for both of you. Great scan pic Poppie! :) 

Wishing the best to all you ladies in the 2WW or waiting to O. :) :dust:

AFM, tired and crampy, but nothing new. :haha: Can't believe we're at 18 weeks tomorrow. WHAT IS THIS CRAZINESS. lol. Time is flying, I can't even believe it. Short week at work for me: I work tomorrow and Wednesday, have off Thursday to see my sister and mom, work Friday and then head to my inlaws for my friend's wedding. So excited! :D Though looking forward to the next few weeks, because we don't need to travel and therefore I can get some stuff done at home. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and a good Monday! xo


----------



## lu-is

Hello Ladies!! Sorry I've been absent for so long. :) my oh my that was a lot to catch up on.

Wannab - welcome back Mrs. and congratulations! The pictures we've seen so far look great.

Kimberley - hope you get a BFP, it really sounds intriguing.

Pink - still no AF?

Poppie -booo for cramps. glad that everything looked good when you went to the hospital, and you got to see your little one. :) I'd love to have an u/s.

Singer - I hope your cramps are less annoying. As I'm sure you've heard over and over, cramps are normal. try not to stress about it.

Jess- glad to hear your DH has super sperm ;) I'm going to try and search for your facebook page.

Swan - wow.. 18 weeks! time really flies.

Snow - good luck, I hope your temps stay up. *baby dust*

Hope everyone else is doing great!

As for me, the reason I've been so busy is we've found a house!! :) Hooray!!! I'm really excited, but now getting really scared. eeps! It's a real good price, 3 bedrooms and I like it. Now we're just waiting on the house inspection and to confirm the financing. yay!! I hope it all turns out good.


----------



## wanaBmummy

will post on whats going on with all of you later but just to be self absorbed for 2 mins...






*IT'S MT BIRTHDAY!!!* :happydance:


that is all lol 

xxx


----------



## pink23

happy 21 st wannab, have a great day xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Birthday Wanab!! :happydance:

Hope you have a wonderful day!

:cake:


----------



## kimberley3

happy birthday wannabe! enjoy your meal and your day :D


----------



## singers_love

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday dear wanabmummy

Happy birthday to you!!!!


----------



## kimberley3

lu- your nearly at 10weeks :) im glad its going smooth for you, its a shame as we would of been expecting the same time m duedate was 7th april would of been nice! i did a hpt yesterday and it was neg so im thinking that i have ovulating late. this mc has really messed up my cycle which surprised me as it was so early. but its not bad news as this means im in for a chance still as i have a few + opk so woohoo i think im in the 2ww wait lol. i think lol? 

jess i need to look up your site tooo. sounds nice.
poppie im glad your okay and you have found out what the cramps are. and im glad the spotting is getting less. do you have a follow up with your gp about the spotting?.

swan 18weeks nearly half way there so exciting!!!! it seems 5mins when you found out your bfp! i can not wait to see pictures when baby is born as its like we have all lived this through with you. 

Everybodies babies i can not wait to see as well, its going to be amazing as we all started out together!

sending baby dust to you snow! i love it when the 2ww goes quick! 

Hope everybody is all okay x


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw yay Lu-is, congrats! Hope inspection and all goes well &#8211; keep us posted! :) 

Happy 21st birthday Wana! I hope you have a wonderful day! Xo

Aw Kimberley. :hugs: Thank you! I hope your body sorts itself out soon! How are you feeling?

Tuesday disguised as a Monday here for me... I keep writing "Monday" on everything. By Friday I might know what day of the week it is. :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy 21st Birthday Wana!! Enjoy your special day and I wish you a year of happiness!!


----------



## kimberley3

me, no idea. still getting + opk but not as strong as the first one but now its worrying me why am i getting them still. i dont no, just confusing i am worrying about having something wrong with me now. as my body is doing strange things and what if the mc made me have cysts which is causing the rised lh levels. gr

sorry :( lol x


----------



## lu-is

Happy Birthday Wannab!!!! Yay!!!

swan - I hate those Mondays disguised as Tuesdays.. I also have to keep reminding myself today is Tuesday. I have a band rehearsal tonight that I musn't forget about. I can't believe your baby's the size of a sweet potato now.

Kimmberly - it would've been awesome if we could've shared the same due date. dang. but I'm sure you'll get another BFP soon. If you are ovulating again it's a bonus time to try! :) I'm sure you don't have cysts. :hugs: lots of baby dust.

I will keep you posted on the house. I really fill nervous and almost ill when I think about it, I hope this is a normal reaction to such a big step in one's life. :wacko: I hope it's the right house, and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Birthday Wana! :D


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello Junebugs, Happy birthday to all you birthday girls x

How are you all? lots of BFPS's I see. Congrats.

Well The baby is half baked now lol, its gone sooo fast. I had my scan today and they couldnt be 100% because baby was being naughty BUT as she couldnt see anything obvious between the legs then they are saying its a girl.

We are over the moon, Daisy will have a little sister to grow up with now.

I have attached some pics of scan and my ever expanding bump lol
 



Attached Files:







scan 20+1 face.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5









scan 20+1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









20.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanaBmummy

Awww thankyou everyone!! The girls at work were lovely today for my birthday and Hubby gave me a tone of choccy and multi picture picture frame until my main present gets here :D I am sacraficing my meal tonight for him to be able to train tonight so he can play in the game on saturday (rugby btw) but we are going for a meal on the tomorrow :D :D Also my friend from work is insistign i need to celebrate some how so i'm going to hers on the weekend no. I don't know what she's got planned.

Congrats *Welsh mum* on your fast growing baby girl :thumbsup:

*Kimberly* i hope you figure out whats going on soon :hugs:

I can't believe the progress of all you pregnant ladies!!

I hope i haven't missed anyone!!

xxx


----------



## pink23

well the dr said to test next week and if still nothing just keep trying. He thought it was odd that i had 2 cycles but nothing this month oh well. The lovely pill has messed my cycles up.
Holiday in 10 days and I cant wait xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Hump Day everyone!

*kimberley*- Have you seen your Dr regarding what your cycles might do now? Also, in answer to your question about my spotting: I have my first appointment with the Ob's next Tuesday (well the Ob's nurse anyway) and I've got all the paperwork from the hospital on the scan and stuff to take so I'll go though it with them. It's pretty much gone now which is great. I just still have these stupid cramps, which I am super sure are bowel related. If I have them and then pass wind or go to the toilet for #2 it's much better. Pretty gross but I'd rather have this than be vomiting. 

*lu-is* - how exciting about the house!! I hope it all goes well for you and you're moving in there in no time! 

*Welsh_mum2be* - OMG! How the time has flown for you!! How exciting at the prospect of another little girl. We're keen to find out the sex of our baby when the time comes, but I just know it's going to hide it's "bits" from us. We'll see I guess.

*pink23 *- Grr to the pill and messing things up. Like we always say - just when you want to have everything going on as normal, your body decides to throw things out of whack! You never know, something awesome might happen on your holiday.

*AFM*- no other news, like I said above, still having these crampy things which I'm sure are windy / poopy pains (charming!). Spotting has stopped (yay) and just hanging out at work. Can't wait to relax on the weekend, or even start going though some of the cupboards for packing!! AFL finals start this weekend am very nervous for my team, I don't expect us to get to the grand final, and if we did I'd probably have to be admitted to hospital as I couldn't cope with the excitement / nerves / worry about how they will go. Yes, I'm crazy!!

I hope everyone else is well??
:dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Pink, how exciting about your upcoming holiday! Where are you going, if you don't mind me asking? I pray the relaxation and time away helps your body settle itself accordingly. Maybe that's all you need is a break from the stress of daily life! :) haha. I never want to go back on the pill ever again, tbh. Ugh it messed up my poor brain and body, especially when I was actually _on it_. I was such a moody witch all the time. lol.

Glad the spotting stopped Poppie! What a relief! 

This weekend one of my closest girl friends is getting married; so excited! And baby must be excited too because it's poking me with its foot/feet right now. :haha: I just want this week to be over already! Though I'm off work tomorrow to see my sister - we're going to a baby consignment sale tomorrow that is supposed to be huge and awesome, so I'm pretty pumped. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Pink - Happy to see that the dr. thought it wasn't anything to be worried about. I am sure that your trip will be relaxing. 

Swan - I love weddings and shopping! 

Poppie - Hope your team wins it!

AFM, Just incredibly happy that my temps are staying high. I really hope that they stay this way!


----------



## kimberley3

hope so snow that would be great. 
swan aww your feeling baby move? when did that first happen?
poppie- dr not very helpful atm, just said wait two more weeks, they said i should just let it happen... and we all know that its not that easy lol with when we get a bee in our bonnet. lol
im just going to keep sexing lol and see what that does!


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Snow!!

It started... very vaguely about a week and a half ago, I believe? I felt tiny flutters, but not very often. Now I'm like impatiently awaiting big movements. LOL. I think a tiny toe has been poking me (err, foot) the past few days on and off, so hopefully it'll get stronger soon!


----------



## singers_love

Kim, when I had a MC I had a scan as well, the nurse told me that everything looked good she could see both ovaries, did you not have a scan, because if you did surely the nurse would have seen anything that may have gone wrong.

Welsh Mum - congrats for a girl! 
Swan - I am going to be so exciting when I finally get some movements!

Well Today is 6 weeks, and I have to make it to next week to beat my last days. They have put the job off till the beginnig of october. So just waiting at home!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Checking in.

Poppie, Glad to hear everything is ok! Love the pic of your little bean!

Singers, I have no advice. I&#8217;ll just be praying for your bean.

Kim, Sorry about the BFN. 

Happy Birthday, Wanab!

Snowflakes, FX&#8217;d

Lu-is, Congrats on finding a house!

Welsh mum Congrats on your baby girl!

Swanx, Good luck at the consignment sales. I&#8217;m hoping to go to one later this month. I&#8217;m also a big thrift store fan.

AFM, I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow. I&#8217;m praying all goes well. I&#8217;m hoping I&#8217;ll get to schedule my first ultrasound.


----------



## pink23

Hi all well af got me, I've never been so happy lol. Using period tracker and going to see what it says for next month. Just going with the flow. we could be lucky and ave a 28 day cycle and i could ov when I'm on holiday so just going to dtd when we can as we didn't do it a lot this month.
Hope ever ones ok. I'm so relieved xx


----------



## kimberley3

singers, i never got a scan as i was classed as a chemical, as i was just under 5weeks. so im in limbo really. 

swan- thats so cute little kicks! someone i know her little boy keeps kicking so much it makes her feel sick she is 31weeks. 

welsh- congrats on the little lady.

pink- yay for af getting you hopefull now u can wait to ovulate,

ceedee- hope the appointent goes well, our nearly at ten weeks too! 

hope everyone is all okay x


----------



## pink23

ooh forgot to say swan, im going to weymouth for a week, our first family holiday, cant wait xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone. 

Confusing story but .....Last night a good friend told me that another of our friend's is pregnant (we were just chatting on FB). She told me because she knows we've been trying and wanted to make sure I'd be ok as she doesn't know our little secret. Of course we haven't told anyone and are keeping it a secret from this group of friends until we all attend a wedding at the end of this month. It was so hard not tell her there and then but it'll be awesome when this other friend tells me at the wedding and I'll be able to go "me too!". 

No other real news here, been a bit bloated the last 24 hours, my tummy feels huge too bad it's only the bloat.

*Swan *- how exciting about feeling baby now. Can't wait to be able to feel that.

*Pink *- glad AF came and you can hopefully get back to normal this month. 

*Ceedee *- good luck for your first appointment. 

*Singers *- what's your EDD?? We'll be quite close together.

*Kim *- just keep on sexing... lol!!

Have a good day everyone... bring on Friday!!


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, hope you're all well. 

Belated happy birthday to wana, and pink sorry you finally got AF, although at least it's good to know where you stand. Have fun in Weymouth! Dorset is my most favourite place in the world!

I'm still waiting to ovulate, a bit later than other months as I'm CD15 today, but I think it will happen in the next day or two. Thankfully DH isn't working right through ovulation this cycle, so it means we stand a chance at least!


----------



## Dinah93

Snowflakes - re big fat gypsy wedding. A lot of gypsys do still move around and live in caravans, although some live in houses now. The women very rarely work, but the men pretty much all do. They very rarely work for anyone else though, and tend to have building, gardening, drive laying, rubbish clearance and tipping type businesses and do a lot of it cash in hand. There is always money on the gypsy sites, there is never any credit, loans and there is a strong ethic of providing for your family. The girls get married early as it's a very traditional culture in many ways, they must be virgins when they're married, and then they're housewives. There is certainly no living together before marriage. As a culture they tend to keep to themselves, although increasingly send their children to the state schools (my mum is a deputy headteacher) but the kids often need a lot of help getting up to speed with the rest of the class. Most councils have designated sites for travellers pitches, but there are a few large scale often illegal campsites which results in evictions and a lot of bad blood between the gypsys and the local residents. My husband is Irish and they have a much stronger gyspy culture over there compared to the UK.

Nanner, I wouldn't worry too much about the heartbeat. If your uterus tilts backwards at all you sometimes can't hear the heartbeat at all even in the third trimester, so maybe you've just got a bit of a tilt. 

I can't believe some people only get 6 weeks off work, in the UK legally all employers are required to offer 26 weeks but most offer 52. 

10DPO today and 9 DPOC (days past onset of cold!). We got back from New York last night (so hi Kimberley - not hiding but I'm touched to be missed), had an absolutely amazing week and can't wait to go back sometime. The cold was a real shame as it meant I was quite tired and couldn't go for as long as I wanted (and also spent over $200 on cold and flu meds which would have been better spent on shoes). Speaking of DH had been saving up some of his mystery shopping money and suprised me on our anniversary with a pair of Manolo knee boots and another pair of black heels. I also got a few nice designer dresses at Century 21, I'd love to say because I bought them I'll get pg and get no use out of them, but not feeling too positive about that atm. I'm looking on the positives of being baby-free atm - got to take DH in a helicopter for our anniversary for one. 

Going to the docs to pick up anti-biotics tomorrow, so I did a test today as I'd rather know before taking anything, BFN but I suppose there is the possibility its just too early. 

Saw baby gender tests in a chemist in NY - $40 but it makes no claims on how it works, or how reliable it is. I've never heard of such a thing but excited by the concept of something different to pee on. 

Congrats Mrs Gibbs, your wedding looks lovely. I think they were taking pictures because you're a complete stunner tbh!


----------



## Nanner

Well, it's back to the real world! :wacko:

I had a good weekend at the cabin, but it was so chilly and windy! I didn't get out on the water much, but was able to rest as much as I like.

So much went on while I was gone! I don't see much for bad news and I see lots of good news! :thumbup: I'm glad all is well!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. 

Nanner - Glad you had fun at the cabin.

Dinah - Thanks for the explanation of Gypsies. I am still very intrigued by them.

Becca - Hit those sheets!!

Poppie - Hope your surprise works out with your friend! That would be great!

Pink - Happy that AF came for you! 

Hey Y'all!!

AFM, another temp raise but am being cautious about it as I woke up earlier than usual (15 min) and was quite warm under the comforter this AM (but always temp under covers). Still remaining hopeful at the same time.


----------



## singers_love

Dianah - Hello! I saw someone on BB talking about the wee gender tests! Apparently they worked for some people! Have a look at the forums.. I Cant remember where it is have a look. 

How is everyone, I have a DRS appointment on Saturday so I might ask whether I can get an early scan, Maybe lay it on a bit thick about how much Im worrying and Blah.. Blah... Because it would be amazing to have a scan. 

Wanna How are you?
Kim Perhaps ask the DR about your concerns...

Poppie I bet you were bursting to tell her! It would have been really hard for me.. My EDD should be 2nd May!! when are you!!

snowflake - Temp rises good! Even just steady high temps! 

Anyway ladies, My mum has just rung up so I will have a chat tommorrow!


----------



## singers_love

Poppie just seen your ticker! 30th of Aprill!!!! very close


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey Singers thanks for asking :D

Sorry i haven't been on much i went for a meal last night with hubby for my birthday and then tonight i've watched Water for Elephants (for the 2nd time this week ) I bought the book in the airport and read it on the plane to Greece and loved it!! So bought the dvd for my birthday and loved that as well!! :D :D

Once again i have no clue this month. I am nearing the end of my 2WW and i have no signs of pregnancy (i think) and no signs that AF are coming :shrug: I mean I've got a bit spotty now and i've had a few twinges this week that are a bit random and my boobs seem to have filled out a bit but they did that last month. 

Poppie i meant to say that you know the crampy feeling followed by a toilet trip you were on about. After you had said about it i had it yeasterday morning which is a bit odd tbh. Woke up then my tummy felt a bit odd and then went to the toilet and felt better. It was a bit wierd this morning as well i woke up feeling hungry to the point of feeling a bit nauseas but i think i'm just picking up on those cause theres nothing else lol

Well we'll soon see wont we. Although we did have the discussion yeasterday about possibly putting baby making on hold for a little while as Hubby is on about looking for a new job. However he said not to and carry on the way we are and we'll see as it goes along. 

Just a quick question whilst we're at it.....to all you prego ladies :D :D what symptoms if any did you get and we're they straight away or after oyu found out like implantation bleeding, morning sickness, bloating, tiredness etc etc I just thought it would be nice to see what your experiences have been.

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Tested today at 10DPO as I need antibiotics to clear my cough, but it was a BFN. Maybe too early I guess, but probably just nothing there. 

DHs gran passed this evening, he's handling it okay as we knew it was coming sometime soon, but we've just had to fork out £447 for flights back to Ireland for the weekend.


----------



## Jess137

Hi guys, sorry I've been MIA. Still super busy. 

Dinah - A friend of mine is 17+5 right now. She did one of those Intelligender urine tests ($35) at 11 weeks and it said boy right away. She had a scan today and it was right! She's having a boy! So when I get pg I think I'll get one of those tests too!


----------



## beccad

Sorry to hear about that Dinah :hugs: 

I'm fairly certain that off the shelf gender tests wouldn't get licensed in this country as there's some communities that do prefer to have boys. In some areas they won't even tell you the gender in the 20 week scan as there can be issues with people terminating pregnancies if the baby isn't the desired gender.


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Sorry to hear about that Dinah :hugs:
> 
> I'm fairly certain that off the shelf gender tests wouldn't get licensed in this country as there's some communities that do prefer to have boys. In some areas they won't even tell you the gender in the 20 week scan as there can be issues with people terminating pregnancies if the baby isn't the desired gender.

Really? I didn't know we had that in the UK. Obviously you get some people that would but i didn't think it was that big x


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say hello and TGIF!

Had a big day today, soooo tired. Looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow.

*Dinah *- sorry to hear about DH's Gran. Thinking of you.

I hope everyone else is well??

Sorry but I seem to be reporting on every little thing atm but - TMI - DTD last night, first time since I found out I was preg, today I had a big glob of milky cm (with a little pink in it). Do you think this was just the "left overs" coming out of me?? I'm freaking about every little thing, which I know I shouldn't. It'd be in pain and bleeding heaps if it were something bad hey??

I hope you all have a good weekend.
:dust:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone, Happy Friday.

Dinah, Sorry for your loss.

Beccad, That&#8217;s so sad that people would actual terminate because of the &#8220;wrong&#8221; gender.

Poppie, Sounds like &#8220;left overs&#8221; to me. 

I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday. It went well. It was what I expected lots of questions from the prenatal nurse, gave a urine and blood sample. To my surprise she also did a quick ultrasound to measure the baby. I got to see the heart beating and the baby moving around. I was so excited. The baby measured 9 weeks 4 days. The pictures weren&#8217;t as clear as the screen, but it was still nice to have the pics. Now I have to schedule genetic screening.


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck catching the egg *Becca*! :dust:

Maternity leave benefits in the US are pretty crappy; I totally agree *Dinah*. :haha: Ah well, such is life! :) Glad you had a nice vacation - how was NY? Man what a time to come out, after the storms and stuff! Glad you were safe and enjoyed yourselves though!

Welcome back *Nanner*! Glad you had fun! 

FX double-time for you *Snow*! :D :dance: :dust:

I'd hint or ask for a scan *Singers*, if I were in your shoes. I mean, for reassurance sake and all. Worth a shot to see anyway, as I'm sure they'd understand. :) Good luck at your appointment! 

Hope it's not the :witch: *Wana*! :haha: And best wishes to OH as he's on the job hunt! Hubby is potentially hunting for another job as he's grown exhausted with the one he's working now, and it doesn't offer benefits. We're just waiting to see how things go though - he has steady income now and obviously will only ditch that if he has a plan in place. lol. So we'll see.

As for symptoms, I honestly didn't have much indicative of pregnancy at first. I found out 11 DPO and I had period-like cramps that were pretty intense, like any other period when I'm off the pill. :haha: I was bloated, but I'm a PMS-bloater too, so it wasn't until like, a week after I got my :bfp: where I realized I was bloating enormously, more than usual. I didn't get MS until 6 weeks, but everyone varies there. I broke out almost immediately though, and wrestled with acne for all of first tri and still now, but to a lesser degree. I only tested because my dog was acting weird, clingy and such, and I found it rather odd. But plenty of other women get symptoms, I just happened to be one whose symptoms mimicked PMS so I didn't anticipate getting a positive! lol. HTH!

Aw *Dinah*, sorry to hear about OH's gran! :hugs: 

I know quite a few ladies on here who've purchased Intelligender tests on eBay and such - stalked a few threads on them too. :) Tends to be a mix of who gets them right and who does not. I know someone (Jokerette) who paid for an in-home blood test that she shipped away and it shipped back results for her. She's waiting for her scan in a few more weeks to prove the test correct, but she's going by it as it's supposed to be exceptionally accurate. :) I believe she also did an intelligender test too. 

I'd say leftovers, *Poppie*. :hugs: I had some spotting a few times in the beginning after DTD. Always scary, but "losing oddities" is common, lol, since it knocks around what's been hiding up there, if that makes sense.

Congrats on the great appointment and scan *CeeDee*! So exciting!

And I see *Mrs Mel* is on here right now - hello love! ;D (she'll perhaps have even posted by the time I get this monster post up there LOL)

AFM:

Genetics tests came back negative, so all looks to be fine with the baby. :) Didn't even get a range like most women (1/500, etc), just an, "all is negative, congrats!" So this is great.

Had a blast shopping with sister and momma yesterday. Got a bundle of things for great prices, so I'm pumped. Going to another sale near my work next Wednesday, so I can't wait. But dang I wish I was going to know the baby's sex. There's some CUTE LITTLE OUTFITS out there. Ah well, hopefully after I find out, I'll find another sale to attend to swoop up some more goodies. ;)

Happy Friday everyone! xoxo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies! There's a lot to catch up on :)

I've got to rush to pick up hubby, but love to everyone! Good luck to those trying to catch the egg soon (I'll be on the case next week ;)) and hello to all the lovely ladies with bumps too!

I'll do a proper catch up soon.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Here are a few more as promised (although a bit late :blush: ) My laptop doesn't like uploading them and it takes forever so they will be coming in small installments lol :)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8812.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 11









DSC_8815.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10









DSC_8823.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9









DSC_8825.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8









DSC_8833.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## snowflakes120

Gorgeous Wana! You guys are gonna make some really beautiful babies!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy weekend!

I can't believe how tired I am. Went to bed early last night, slept in today and have already had a nap this arvo! I suppose I should rest while I can. Everything else is ok atm, thanks for the support on the "left overs" thing. I'd been very cautious of DTD just incase (and having had that spotting). Poor hubby thought his job was done and I no longer needed him! LOL! Just a little cramping today, mainly just windy tummy I think. Can't wait to get to my appointment on Tueday, I hope I get another scan.

*CeeDee *- glad your appointment went well. Were you measuring right on time?? 

*Swan *- great news about your scan results. Also, shopping is fun hey?? Mum keeps promising to take me shopping when they are down here at Christmas time. I can't wait to get everything organised.

*Mrs Mel* - sending :dust: to you and everyone on the catching of the egg plan. 

*WanaB *- your photos are just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing some more. It looked like a beautiful day.

*Snow *- when are you testing??

It's cold again here, so I'm planning on spending most of the weekend rugged up and napping on the couch. 

:flow:


----------



## singers_love

Wanab What lovely photos.. I had such a lovely day on My Wedding day that I love looking at other peoples wedding photos as I know how you must have felt.. especially with the lovely weather!

Swan Great about the tests , I cant wait to going shopping with my family. Have you bought much??

Well DRS was very disappointing, they took my family health history weighed me, took my blood pressure, and made an appointment for me on Monday to have my bloods taken, (joy of joys) on the plus side, the nurse was quite positive about getting a scan to check everything was ok so it makes me hopeful, Hopefully if I can get a referral on Mpnday, then I can go on Tuesday for a scan (my new job has pushed me back another week for a start date which is a pain money wise, but at least it means I can have all the first scans without having to tell them.) It a first come firsts serve appartently and I have to go at 830 and que up! 

How is everyone elses weekends going? My OH is training to be a St Johns ambulance First responder so is on a course, dont feel like I have seen him at all this week! I have however been consoling myslef with watching old re-runs of murder she wrote I love it..Angela Lansbury is fantastic! 

Well have a good weekend


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well I've just spent all day at Usk Show working which is like is for farming and local buisnesses and food halls and dog/farm animal shows etc etc 

Well my nursery went this year and i was there 9 - 4 on my feet so its nice to sit down.

Thankyou very much i can't believe its gone already lol 

Well AF has not given me any signs of showing up tbh I mean i'm tired but i've been working and done extra and worked today so its normal really lol but i know my boobs look more rounded and i've def got abit of a belly on me at the mom but i bloat with AF anyway and i'm eating like a horse haha so who knows!?!?! I'm going to test on monday if AF doesn't come tomorrow anyway so we'll soon see. As i said there is a 2 day difference between my ticker on her and my ovulation app on my phone. It would be lovely if we are pregnant, it'll mean we made a Honeymoon baby!!!! :D 

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies!

Congrats to the BFPs! :flower:

Well the wedding went great...once i relaxed and thought sod it! :haha:
On the Thursday before i went to the venue with the decs, cake etc and thought nothing of it. Get a phone call on friday at 3 in the afternoon from the venue telling me they cant put the cake together as there are no dowells (there was nothing said when i ordered the cake) so i drive to Marks and spencer where i got it and they pretty much went tough! Not something to say to a bride the day before. They fobbed me off to a cake shop in town (cue a lot of idiots a lot of red lights and a lot of road rage!) Got to shop and told them M & S sent me to them and they told me M & S f up a lot and they couldnt supply what i need. 4 shops later i finally got the dowells. Aaaaaaanyway got the cake sorted and heading to bridesmaids house and 5 bottles of champers later had one of the best sleeps in AGES!!
Woke up bright and went to hairdressers and got hair and make up done (wow i looked good!) Then picked up the bridesmaid and Dad to get me into the dress (well not my dad!) The photographer was happily snapping away. Then we waited for the cars (20 mins late)
They finally arrived and off we went to Liverpool registry to do the deed!! I have never been so calm in my life! We waited in a little room where the registrar told me whats going to happen and then we where ready to walk down the aisle! I cant actually remember walking down the aisle(to pachel bel canon in d) just stopping and seeing Colin standing next to me. The vows we said were so easy for me to say! Then we signed the register(with a twilight song playing in the background) i actually realised how many people were there. then my fave part was walking back as hubby and wife....to the end song from Return of the Jedi (the one with ewoks dancing around) 
Got to the venue and the photographer disappeared to sit with his wife so i had to chase him to take pics for the rest of the day (boy do i regret getting him!!) Walked around talking to everyone and saw a lot of people i havent seen for a while then....FOOOOOOOOD! Was amazing. We ate, we drank(well i couldnt face drinking so coke all day!) we danced, we had a great time!
The next day Col gave me a surprise, he booked a nice mini moon to Lake District and it was amazing! 

There are loads of pics on my FB account to feel free to add me if you want, its Penny Berry.

And as my most fertile month was the week after the wedding...there was plenty of BD! :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Off out now for birthdya celebrations at my firends house and then out for lunch with hubby's nan and bamp tomorrow. catch up with you all after.

congrats Mazzy glad you enjoyed your big day. Did try to find you on FB but had no clue lol 

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Congrats mazzy!

Wana, I love the pics! You are so gorgeous!

AFM, AF came yesterday! YAAAAAAAAAAY! Now to get my labwork drawn Monday. Only problem is Monday will be CD4, I was supposed to get the tests on CD3 but it's a Sunday and the labs are closed. Oh, well. We went to our niece's birthday party today. Ridiculous. The back story is that last year they told us the party was at Chuck E Cheese and gave us a time to be there. We got there and they had not made any reservations, so we all had to sit at separate tables, PLUS everyone had to buy their own food, game tokens, everything. Guess what happened this year??? SAME FRICKING THING! Except it was at a place called Incredible Pizza, which is basically a buffet with games and stuff. You have to pay $10 per person just to walk in the door. It would have been nice if they told everyone before, but no. We got there and had to pay $20 to go to her party, PLUS getting her a gift. IMO, you should just have a party at home if you don't want to spend any money making reservations somewhere. 

Sorry for the rant! Ignore me!


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats *Mazzy*!! Do you have any pics to share??

*Jess *- good to hear that AF has come (always feels weird saying that) and you can get your testing underway.


Today sees my AFL team in their first final. We have to win this to move onto the next final. We are playing a massive rival team, which I'm not sure if we'll beat but I really hope we do. I always get so nervous and tense when it comes to finals, I'm sure my blood pressure will be through the roof, and there'll be lots of tears if we lose. However if by some miracle we make it right to the grand final, I don't know if I could handle the pressure. Sigh - I'm crazy aren't I?? LOL! :wacko:

Also, remembering today the tragic events of 10 years ago on September 11. I'll never forget where I was when it all happened. On that day (it was night here when it happened) I was in my room at College doing an assignment. I had the TV on and a newsflash came on the TV when the first plane had hit. Then not long after the 2nd plane went in. It was just so sad and scary. I slept with the light on that night. 

I hope everyone has a great week.
:flower:


----------



## Jess137

Thanks poppie!

It's not quite 9/11 here yet (a couple more hours), but I remember where I was too. I was in 8th grade social studies class. We heard someone running down the hall yelling for the teachers to turn on the televisions, and we saw what was going on. I didn't really understand it at the time. 

We will never forget :cry:


----------



## beccad

Morning girls, my temperature has finally jumped so I think I may have ovulated at last! Cd17 which is fairly late for me based on recent cycles. I do seem to have several shorter cycles and then a longer one. We've been at it everyday for the last few days and will keep going for a couple of days. 

As for 9/11 I still find the footage horrifying but absolutely compelling to watch for some morbid reason. I lost my job because of 9/11. I was working for a bespoke, luxury travel company at the time (company was American and we were the European operations part doing all the hotel bookings and such like). When we first heard about it I remember a colleague of mine saying "It's probably some idiot banker accidentally flying his light aircraft into the building!" but it obviously was much worse. I remember we only had a very old black and White tv set in the office so we watched the whole thing unfold in that. I didnt see the footage properly until I got home that evening. As for my job, well flights were grounded and our customers were scared to fly and pretty much everything got cancelled for the next three months. I was out of a job two days after 9/11. 

Jess that's irritating about the lab being closed, but I'm glad you've got AF at last so can start getting things sorted. 

Poppie good luck for the game! 

Mazzy, sounds like you had a lovely wedding day. I was fairly calm too when I said my vows - it was the easiest thing I'd ever done because you know when it's right, don't you. That's not to say I didn't have some nerves! I nearly threw up when I woke up that morning, and walking down the aisle was a bit traumatic, but the actual important bit was fine. Have you got any photos?


----------



## beccad

Forgot to add, Jess that photo in your avatar is beautiful.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just wanted to say my team won the game!! We flogged them!! :happydance:

I don't care if we get much further into the finals now, just to beat our old rivals was fantastic!!
:wohoo:


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i caved and tested and got a :bfn: 

I'll see how it goes over the next few days and if no AF test on Wednesday.

On the up side we've found a house just round the corner that we want to look at to move to. Only renting still but its a bit newer than ours at the mo so will solve the problem of damp and heating in winter :) so we'll soon see how that goes 


xxx


----------



## beccad

Yay poppie! Fab news :happydance:

Wana, you know this but it's still pretty early so don't worry yet :hugs:

I've had a load of ewcm this afternoon so maybe I didn't ov yesterday like I thought :shrug: it's a mystery! Will have to wait and see I think.


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. The funeral went well as could be hoped, and I've now met everyone in DH's family I think as not all of them could make it over to England for the wedding. Staying here tonight, then flying back tomorrow. 

13DPO today, AF due Tuesday. Not holding out much hope to be honest as last time I temped it was low (11DPO) and a BFN at 10DPO.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Dinah its funny isnt it how (not haha funny) how something like that managed to unite you with people you hadn't yet met. 

Your due AF the same time as my ticker on here says i'm due, although my phone says today. I really don't know tbh i did the test expecting to see a bfp but at the same time feel like naa my AF will turn up in the next few days. Its mad but i've got no real signs for either i don't think.

You never know you might get that bfp 

xxx


----------



## Nanner

I was in bed when first plan hit. I got up to get ready for school (I was a senior in HS), and my mom said that a plane hit the tower. Still groggy, I didn't react much and assumed it was a small private plan driven by someone that obviously over estimated their abilities. Sometime during the first or second class of the day, the second plane hit. All of the TVs in my tiny school were on all day long. The teachers tried to keep us on track, but it didn't work very well. During the afternoon, I had heard about the plane that had crashed and was enroute to the Pentagon. 
I had no idea how serious it all was until they collapsed. Even still, I didn't know the effect until the next day. I was a nieve teenager.
The ironic part was that I had just joined the military three months before. I'm now on my second reenlistment and have been in for ten years.


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Sunday! Game day!!!

Poppie, The baby was measuring right on schedule. Congrats for you team.

Wanab, The pictures are gorgeous. Your hubby looks so excited and happy. FX&#8217;d for BFP.

Swan, Great results.

Singers, Sorry you were disappointed about your appointment.

Mazzy, Congrats!!!

On 9/11, I was on my way to work and heard the news. I thought the same as many of you that an amateur pilot had made a mistake. Once I got to work everyone was gathered around a TV watching it all. A few hours later, we were sent home to check on our families and wait for the President to give a speech. Horrifying day.


----------



## wanaBmummy

on the day of 9/11 i don't remember where i was or any specific details. I know i was 11 and must of been at school in my last year of junior school. All i remember is the image of the twin towers just after being hit, on the tv. But that couldn't have been at school as we didn't have a tv.


----------



## pink23

i was in 6th form 10yrs ago and was going back to my school with 3 of my friends, I cant believe where the time has gone.
Hope everyone is ok xx
will catch up proplerly tomorrow just skimmed tonight. 2 more shifts then im off for 14 days. 2 cases packed and only a couple more stuff to buy yey xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Good Morning!

7 weeks today!! Off for my first appointment tomorrow morning. Can't wait!

Monday, sigh... back in the office all day today. A colleague and I will head out for bagels later which will be yumbo. Bagels aren't a common thing here in Australia but I can't get enough of them since our trip to America. There's an awesome bagel shop, but it's in the city, it takes us about 50 mins round trip to get there and back to the office. Well worth it though.

*Dinah and WanaB* - hang in there, it's not over yet!

I hope you all have a great week!


----------



## swanxxsong

Man Poppie you're getting into Monday and I'm about to get into bed to prepare for Monday. LOL. I forget about the time difference sometimes!

Congrats and welcome back Mazzy!

I'm behind, apologies. Another crazy weekend. My friend's wedding went well, but the flash flooding was insane. Ugh. Glad everyone's safe though. 

I was in art class in HS when 9/11 happened. I spent my day in a fog and panic, because my uncle and aunt worked in the building next to the WTC, and my other uncle was working in the area. It took us days to get ahold of them due to all the chaos, and we were worried ill. All turned out to be safe, thank goodness. But it was tough, because we knew lots of people who were not so lucky and lost loved ones. I can't believe it's been 10 years already...


----------



## beccad

How's your bump coming along swan?


----------



## kimberley3

swan reading your post made me get goosebumps all over my arms. im so sorry and hope your not to sad on remembering xx

i came back from school and got into m house and my sister just turn and said the world is ending and things are going crazy and i just sat and cried... lol i really thought the world was ending, sad thing as it did for some people, and i just looked at the tv as it all unfolded :(


Afm, still no af.. lol but if i did ovulate cd33 got till cd 48 at least im now on cd43. this m/c has really messed up my body everybody keeps commenting on how bad my skin has got since the mc my skin has been spotty and greasy to the point where 5different people have said something the joy!!

hope everyone is okay x


----------



## singers_love

Well Had an appointment today with the nurse, who filled out all required paperwork, gave me some (I have to have bloods done at the hospital) and she had written on the form to contact me for an early scan, she said if they hadnt rung within two days to ring them! So thats what I will do. 
so it was quite uneventful but at least I can have an early scan, hopefully it will all be alright. 
I was quite late to the drs, and started jogging down the hill to get there on time, then thought shoud I be doing this! When I got there, the nurse told me I couldnt eat live yogart, I assumed I wasnt (though I have yogart every morning) but it turns out that is is live yogart, anyone heard of this?
Had a quick look around and no one is mentioning it! 

I suddenly cant remember anyones posts.. I think I need to start writing them down! 
I have no get up and go what so ever.. Thank goodness my work hasnt started yet. 

How is everyone, 

Ohh remebered, Wana not out till AF has arrived, Swan glad wedding went well
Dianah glad furneral went well though not the nicest ircumstances. erm... no thats it brain has stopped! 

Jess hope you are ok, and the other tests came back ok.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've never in my life heard of the yogurt thing before, Singers. That's odd! I eat Greek yogurt on occasion, though I used to daily. Mmm, love it. :) 

Thanks Kimberley. :hugs: It's a sad day all around, but it is what it is, right? Nothing changes the past, all we can do is look forward to a brighter future! 

It's coming along Becca; I'll try to remember to post a photo tonight (as I just got in to work now and the mirrors in the bathroom are rubbish here lol). I am slowly getting bigger, and starting to look a little more pregnant and a little less 'I eat too much fried food.' :haha: It also tends to depend on what I'm wearing; the dress I wore for the wedding this weekend make me look so huge, I think, but then wearing my shirt and pants for work today, it's more subtle. So kinda depends on the day I guess. ;) lol!

Hope you all had great weekends and oh... Happy? Monday. xD


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

No AF for me but think she is on her way. Temps have been falling. She is due to arrive tomorrow. I tested Saturday and BFN as well. 

You are all making me feel old as you all were in high school or younger during 9/11! I suppose I am prolly the oldest one here at 31 years old. Awee well.... I was a junior in college and sitting in an accounting class when the 1st plane hit. It wasn't til I got out of class and was driving til I heard the news and then watched it in horror at home...


----------



## CeeDee

Wow! I feel really old. Ten years ago, I was older than some of you are now. Snowflakes I&#8217;m 35, so I&#8217;ve got you beat.

Poppie, I love bagels too. There is a Jewish deli a few blocks from my office that makes them fresh every morning and they are so scrumptious.

Singers, I haven&#8217;t heard anything about yogurt. I don&#8217;t eat it everyday, but at least twice a week.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all 

Well toda was quite funny (ish) we had to weigh the babies in nursery for car seats so i thought 'oh i'll weigh' ......not the best idea lol 

it turns out i put on 9lb ...in 3 weeks!! although i have now since rememberd that i may have weighed when i got back from Greece meaning that i have put on 9lb in just over a week!!!! :blush: its awful lol but quite funny tbh and the bad thing is im not overly fussed which i should be.

I was 10st 3-7lb for a few years then this past year i went up to 11st 0/7lb which i put down to the coil and contraception. Now i am 12st 0lb and thats just through plain old greedyness :haha: although i do half hope its a bit of chub from getting pregnant lol :haha: but we'll soon see. I do need to get a handle on how much i munch.

As for AF not here yeat and no signs either tbh i really don't feel like its coming but i don't want to hype myself up either and like i said before i doubt on it cause of the bfn

xxx


----------



## beccad

Another one for the oldies club - I'm 31 :haha:

I've never heard that you shouldn't eat live yoghurt. Is it unpasturised, do you think?


----------



## Jess137

I've never heard the yogurt thing. It is pasteurized, it has to be, legally (in the US at least). As far as I know, all yogurt has live cultures in it but it's good bacteria. 

Wana, hopefully it's baby chub! But you did just get married and were on vacation, I think most people gain weight after they get married, and on vacation, so you got it double!

I got my bloodwork drawn today, but I did it at lunch time so the results weren't in before I left work. I'll see them in the morning. I'm praying that something shows up because I would LOVE to start Clomid this cycle and it would have to be tomorrow since that will be CD5. Unless my bloodwork shows that all my levels are normal and my body has just been screwing with me!:dohh: I don't know!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I'm an "older" member of the group too - I'm 28. 

Just a quick post to say I had my first Obs appointment today. It seemed to take forever! I met the midwife and then my Obs, both are lovely. I had another quick ultrasound (another internal one - ugh) and saw Baby Bugs heart beat again :cloud9: My obs said that her machine was old and she said she wasn't the best sonographer around, so didn't get a good look but she said it looks all ok. I got the referrals for 10 week bloods, 12 and 20 week ultrasounds as well as the paperwork for screening for Cystic Fibrosis and Downs Syndrome for later on. Next appointment is on 20th October, so have to wait 5 weeks... feels like forever!

I hope to have a better catch up with where everyone's at later. I hope you are all ok??

:dust:


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

wanaBmummy said:


> Well I've just spent all day at Usk Show working which is like is for farming and local buisnesses and food halls and dog/farm animal shows etc etc
> 
> Well my nursery went this year and i was there 9 - 4 on my feet so its nice to sit down.
> 
> Thankyou very much i can't believe its gone already lol
> 
> Well AF has not given me any signs of showing up tbh I mean i'm tired but i've been working and done extra and worked today so its normal really lol but i know my boobs look more rounded and i've def got abit of a belly on me at the mom but i bloat with AF anyway and i'm eating like a horse haha so who knows!?!?! I'm going to test on monday if AF doesn't come tomorrow anyway so we'll soon see. As i said there is a 2 day difference between my ticker on her and my ovulation app on my phone. It would be lovely if we are pregnant, it'll mean we made a Honeymoon baby!!!! :D
> 
> xxx

Haha thats mad! I was at the show too and came you your stand lol!!

So hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## CeeDee

Yeah for us oldies, but goodies! :happydance:

Wanab, I gained about 10lbs after I got married, so did hubby. I was not happy about that, now I have to wait till after baby.

Poppie, Glad you appointment went well. I&#8217;m glad I didn&#8217;t have to do an internal ultrasound. I don&#8217;t like those. 

AFM, I made my appointment for genetic testing for 26th.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welsh_mum2be said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just spent all day at Usk Show working which is like is for farming and local buisnesses and food halls and dog/farm animal shows etc etc
> 
> Well my nursery went this year and i was there 9 - 4 on my feet so its nice to sit down.
> 
> Thankyou very much i can't believe its gone already lol
> 
> Well AF has not given me any signs of showing up tbh I mean i'm tired but i've been working and done extra and worked today so its normal really lol but i know my boobs look more rounded and i've def got abit of a belly on me at the mom but i bloat with AF anyway and i'm eating like a horse haha so who knows!?!?! I'm going to test on monday if AF doesn't come tomorrow anyway so we'll soon see. As i said there is a 2 day difference between my ticker on her and my ovulation app on my phone. It would be lovely if we are pregnant, it'll mean we made a Honeymoon baby!!!! :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> Haha thats mad! I was at the show too and came you your stand lol!!
> 
> So hope you get a bfp soon xClick to expand...

What!!! did you?? What the Daisychains Countryside Childcare one?? With the colouring competition?? Because there were 2 other nurseries there as well. If you did i would have probably spoken to you with out knowing it was you?!?!?!?! 

That's crazy if you did!!! 

xxx

Oh and also no bfp for me as AF came today whilst i was at work! :( no honeymoon baby for me. Its times like this when you think
people are lying to you when your growing up lol 'oh it only takes one time' 'always use contraception' Ah well Next month here we come.

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Sorry about AF wana.:hugs: Next month though!

AFM, I had my bloodwork done. Not all of it is back yet but my doctor said that she is (almost definitely) going to start me on Clomid............... this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

I am so flippin excited!


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww that's good news for you :) yay!! xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Jess! :)

Sorry about AF Wana. :( Major bummer!


----------



## wanaBmummy

oooooo exciting times for you swan....scan next week!!! can't wait to hear what youe having :D :D have you got any names picked out?? I can't remember if you've said before lol 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Congrats Jess!!! 
Wanna sorry about AF but on the positive side, at least you can go on a diet if your feeling uncomfy. 

I went and had blood taken today so will see what those tests have to say, am ringing the EPU tommorrow to try arrange an early scan, which Im really excited about. I am really bad at having blood taken, I dont bleed and people can never find blood, and I end up leaving with looking like a pin cushion and then they evenutally get it out of my hand but today, I walked straight into the room, said all this, and the nurse just got it straight away! I couldnt beilieve it... I just kept going and on and on about how grateful I was, and how fantastic she was!!! she probably thought I was mad! well hope everyone had a good, day


----------



## pink23

thats good news jess.
Sorry about af wannab :-(
Mine is due to finish and its just in time for holiday yey.
Cant wait to see more bfps. its lovely to have ttc and pregnant june bugs it makes it exciting.
My suitcase is near enough packed will double check friday. Im off out with my friends wednesday and cant wait its our usual mummies night. Weight watchers first though fx'd i loose this week as im dreading the week after as i will be in holiday mode and eat what i like lol.
Hope everyones ok and the weeks going ok xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Have fun Pink! SO close to vacay now! :D

I hate blood draws too, Singers. I was told if you're fully hydrated it helps some, inflates the veins? So I always drink until I'm bursting when I know they need to take it. :haha: Good luck arranging your scan - such excitement!

Thanks Wana! We know for certain our girl's name (Aria Adelle) but we are unsure about the boy's at this point. We had an idea, changed our minds, are now on the fence, etc. Hubby said he's almost wishing for a girl because we know the name we want LOL but we'd be happy with either sex at this point. :) Just hoping to get a clean bill of health.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

*Jess *- good news on the clomid!

*Wana *- sorry about AF. On to next month!!

*swan *- best of luck with your scan. I can't wait to see which team you'll be on.

*Singers *- I hate having blood taken, I had needles in general. Lucky for me they always get it first go. 

*pink*- only 3 days until your holiday! I hope you have an awesome time.

AFM - nothing new. Going through all the information the Dr gave me yesterday, there's so much! Must call to book in my scans today. Will have to do it when I go home for lunch.

Have a great day! 
:flower:


----------



## pink23

i hate haing blood taken, you'd think after 13 years of having it done i would be used to it lol. I always flinch when i see the needle x


----------



## beccad

Wana sorry about AF. Beware the weight gain - I put on a whole stone in the year after I got married :haha: It happens to men too! Although my DH was on the skinny side so the two stones he's gained in three years actually suit him better, but he's a little on the podge side these days :haha:

Jess fab news about the clomid!

Poppie glad your appointment went well. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - in my phone so can't see all the responses!

I pass out when I have blood taken!


----------



## swanxxsong

Needles are true evil. I have a tattoo, but I still hate them and am unsure how I managed to not keel over while being inked. :haha: 

I'd like to say I'm used to bloodwork now, but I still feel my heart racing when they tell me to brace myself. I'm better than the first time I went for pregnancy bloodwork (I broke down in hysterics, crying and was so nauseous I was certain I'd puke on her shoes); I just sit and look away and try to think of anything but the needle. Still, so unpleasant. Blah! haha.

Happy Hump Day everyone! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

AF arrived for me today so I am onto next cycle. Wana and I will be cycle sisters this month!

I too don't do well with blood withdrawls. I had one last month and have to lay down or I have been known to pass out in the vestibule while checking out!


----------



## Nanner

Uhg! Blood draws! I pass out almost every time. It's so embarrassing.
Swan- I love the name. My middle name is Adell!
WannB- Sorry about the weight gain. At least you caught it early so you can get working on it before it's a prob.

Today, I'm officially in my second trimester. It's gone so fast! I'm feeling better and my energy level seems to be back. My clothes are getting pretty snug and uncomfortable. I'm sure I'm going to have to do a little shopping soon. My mom said she didn't get into maternity clothes until 5 or 6 months with each one of her pregnancies. I was hoping I wouldn't either, but at least I'll get more use of my maternity clothes! She didn't end up with any stretch marks either, so let's hope for that for me too!

I have a doc appointment today to try to hear the heartbeat. We weren't able to hear it a couple of weeks ago, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jess137

Swan, that is a beautiful name! I love it! (I promise I won't steal it though:wink:)

Snow, sorry about AF.:hugs:

Nanner, congrats on your 2nd trimester! I'm glad you're feeling better.

I don't have a problem with getting my blood drawn. Which is good since I have to get it done so often!

I'm starting the Clomid today! I'm off to find a Clomid thread to join, but I won't leave you guys or anything.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, thanks ladies! :) We love love love our girls' name, now if only we could decide upon a boys' name! :haha: Adell is beautiful too, Nanner. I love how many ways I've seen it spelled (adele, adelle, adell); I had issues deciding my preference. xD

Congrats on second tri, Nanner!

Sorry to hear :witch: got you Snow, but FX for you and Wana as you both dive into the next cycle!

Glad to hear you're starting Clomid Jess! :dance: I mean, it stinks you _have_ to, but I'm glad you had answers - if that makes sense. ;) I know lots of girls who used it to get pregnant, and I have seen a few groups so hopefully you'll find one that is a good fit for you! :hugs: Though I'm glad you'll also be here, so we can stalk your progress. Stalk? I mean... observe. ;) haha


----------



## singers_love

The thing I hate about blood is "Its just a sharp scratch" I always want to say, no it isnt You are sticking a needle into my arm!! 

Well Had a really bad sick day today, its not that Im actually vomitting, just feel very very naueous!! 

Ah well, How has everyones day been? Jess Yay...


----------



## beccad

Nanner I've always thought the trimesters were 13 weeks? Although I suppose you've had your twelfth week and are now onto your thirteenth. At any rate the rest of us have some catching up to do! Let's hope we don't have to wait too long :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Swan......back off you crazy stalker!!! :argh:


----------



## Dinah93

No news here except CD3, temps are really, really, really low so far this cycle, and work have just announced they want me to do another MSc over either 2 or 3 years, so not going to be chuffed if I tell them I'm off on maternity - but I don't actually care anymore I just want our sticky bean to arrive. Cycle 5 here I come, cough syrup, EPO and conceive plus at the ready!


----------



## kimberley3

I don't mind having bloods done more than likely as I always have to have them done plus I used to give blood. Still no af for me got docs Monday if they not here I'm on cd45 now! Something is not right. Yay for you jess :) and with your oh sperm you will get pregnant very quick! Swan lovely name! Only five days. Wana sorry about af. And snow :( sorry if I have missed out on my phone x


----------



## swanxxsong

LMFAO. Jess, I shall always stalk you. ;) mwahahahaha. 

There should be a creeper smilie. :(


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,

Thursday - yay! Wish it was Friday though.

*Swan *- sorry about AF, bring on next cycle!

*Dinah* - good luck this cycle too. I've heard bits and pieces about the cough syrup thing, can you tell me more about this??

*Nanner *- get out and do some shopping!! When else do you actually get the excuse to go out and buy new clothes?? Also, you can be happy about having to get ones because you are getting bigger! I have a few things that I've bought and put away because they were on Sale. Can't wait for a few months time when I can buy some more new stuff in the summer.

*Jess *- good luck with the clomid. Hoping it brings that BFP very soon.

*AFM* - I booked my 12 week and 20 week scans. They can't come quick enough. 17th Oct for the 12 week and 10th Dec for the 20 week. Hubby will come along to both so it'll be great for him to see little baby bug. 

Also, our house is getting closer and closer to being completed. We went there last night after work and the electrical has been done (lights, power outlets etc), the shower screens are on and also my lovely blue splash back in the kitchen. I was a little apprehensive that it was all going to look ok, but I absolutely love it! They are saying that handover will be mid next month, so I must start packing soon!


Today is R U Ok day. So I hope all our Junebugs are ok??

:flower:


----------



## Jess137

Poppie, I know you didn't ask ME, but she means Robitussin. Or the store brand, it's guaifenesin. Make sure you get plain Robitussin, not the kind with any other active ingredients. It thins mucus (everywhere in the body, not just when you're congested), so it helps you have more of the fertile CM when you are ovulating. Praying that I do ovulate this cycle....but I'll be using guaifenesin, PreSeed, and softcups.


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> Poppie, I know you didn't ask ME, but she means Robitussin. Or the store brand, it's guaifenesin. Make sure you get plain Robitussin, not the kind with any other active ingredients. It thins mucus (everywhere in the body, not just when you're congested), so it helps you have more of the fertile CM when you are ovulating. Praying that I do ovulate this cycle....but I'll be using guaifenesin, PreSeed, and softcups.

Ahh thank you. I get it! It's all about getting the CM right for the spermies. 

Defo give the preseed a go, it worked for us. :thumbup:


----------



## Jess137

Yes, I figure the more things I use, the better!

And I just realized that I said "you" in my last post. Obviously you don't need it. Unless you want to get pregnant again while already pregnant with this one!


----------



## Poppiebug

Jess137 said:


> Yes, I figure the more things I use, the better!
> 
> And I just realized that I said "you" in my last post. Obviously you don't need it. Unless you want to get pregnant again while already pregnant with this one!

Lol! hmm.... I think I'll just stick with this little baby bug. :)


----------



## pink23

Hi girls,
Snow- ive got 15days to ov apparently so will be back in the tww roughly the same time.
sorry for af swan:hugs:
kimberley-hope you get some answers soon, its frustrating when our bodies play up.
Nanner wow 12 weeks yey for 2nd tri x
I had ww's yesterday and in 5 weeks I have lost 11lbs, im over the moon, next week wont be as good as im on holiday and eating what I want but I will shift it, feel so happy. I went out with my my mummy friends last night and the meal was so yummy and the conversation was funny to, im so glad I have them.
Roll on friday night, i dont think i will be able to sleep :haha: i feel like a littl kid waiting for xmas lol.
xx
Hope everyone is doing wellxx:flower:


----------



## beccad

I've found evening primrose oil very beneficial for increasing CM! That and drinking lots of water, fruit and vegetables. You can't make decent CM if you're dehydrated!


----------



## singers_love

Well Ladies, I have had a strange morning so far! 
As you all know I am waiting for an early scan! Well I rang the EPU today, appartently you dont have to have an appointment you just have to turn up between 9 - 12. Well after the wrong paperwork and wrong referrals, I managed to get the go ahead to go, I live about 10 mins (walking ) to the hospital so i high tailed it down to the hospital, when I got there, the receptionist tells me she has spoken to the nurse and she isnt doing any more scans today!!!! AGGGHHHHHHHH :brat: I should come back tommorrow at 8 and wait the nurse wont be there till 9 but at least I will be at the front of the queue!! Well apart from the fact that I deicided I should be nice to this lady incase I have to go again,... i felt like screaming, but I have just practicly run down here, because you said I should even though I asked whether I should come now, or wait till tommorrow!!!!! :hissy:

So on the positive side, tommorrow I will get to see if there is anything actually in there, and if so that everythings alright!!:yipee:

I also got my Appointment for my 12 Week scan... The 20th of October so Poppie I am assuming my other appointment will be a few days after your as well!! We will have to see who ends up with a baby first!!:baby:

Im still freaking out about telling my new work that Im pregnant, my husband keeps telling me that its tough she cant sack me because of it, I just feel like I am lying to her. 

Jess lots of people get bfps with clomid so fxd - Also I got my BFP having an O straight after sex (apparently it helps draw the sperm up (its also v.v.nice!!:blush:) also sat with my bum on a pillow) Just thought as you said you were trying everything you might want to try that to!! :happydance: Still cant find you on fb, can you send me the webpage address maybe it will work then.

Aria is a lovely name, I suppose it would remind me to much of my job! We were thinking with going with something italian, for either a girl or a boy, though I already have the boys name (no one likes it..and its a bit of a mouthful) but the Girl name I keep changing my mind!

How is everyone?? Wanab how are you?
Poppie also very exciting about the house! Can I have your blog again, to have a look!

Sorry for the rant


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo how exciting about the progress on your house Poppie! Do you have an idea of when you&#8217;ll be moving into it yet?

Good luck this cycle Jess! :dust: I hope Clomid works well for you! :dance:

That stinks Singers! Blah! But good luck getting down there tomorrow for it! :D

I&#8217;m so glad it&#8217;s Thursday. I really want it to be the weekend already. LOL. Work is tiring and somewhat stressful right now. I just want loads of sleep. :haha:


----------



## singers_love

swan - 4 days till you find out whether you are having a Girl or a Boy How exciting!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Becca - I am glad to hear the Evening Primrose worked for you. AF started yesterday and I started taking it yesterday as well. I really hope it helps me in that dept as I feel lacking.

Pink - Hooray. We are cycle sisters too!! 

Jess - Happy that you are figuring out your body and that the clomid is going to help you!

Swan - I hear ya. Work is killing me and totally stressing me out. I am so sick of 55 hour weeks for the past 3 years. Ugh. I so need a new job.

Singers - Yeahhhh for scan tomorrow!!

Poppie - Happy that your house is coming along nicely just in time for baby bug!

Kim - glad you have a dr's appt on monday to figure out your AF.

Dinah - You will be in 2ww around the same time as me, Pink & Becca. 

Nanner - Can't believe you are already 12 weeks! Time is flying by!

AFM, not much going on. I'm tired and want to go back to bed. I'm also ready for autumn to get here. I am so sick of the hot temperatures still.


----------



## wanaBmummy

snowflakes120 said:


> Becca - I am glad to hear the Evening Primrose worked for you. AF started yesterday and I started taking it yesterday as well. I really hope it helps me in that dept as I feel lacking.
> 
> Pink - Hooray. We are cycle sisters too!!
> 
> Jess - Happy that you are figuring out your body and that the clomid is going to help you!
> 
> Swan - I hear ya. Work is killing me and totally stressing me out. I am so sick of 55 hour weeks for the past 3 years. Ugh. I so need a new job.
> 
> Singers - Yeahhhh for scan tomorrow!!
> 
> Poppie - Happy that your house is coming along nicely just in time for baby bug!
> 
> Kim - glad you have a dr's appt on monday to figure out your AF.
> 
> *Dinah - You will be in 2ww around the same time as me, Pink & Becca. *
> Nanner - Can't believe you are already 12 weeks! Time is flying by!
> 
> AFM, not much going on. I'm tired and want to go back to bed. I'm also ready for autumn to get here. I am so sick of the hot temperatures still.

and mee!! :D xx


----------



## Dinah93

Do you think hormones can latch onto a thread to get women to sync like they do in houseshares? If so would any of the pg ladies like to rub themselves all over my posts please?! 

Aye it's the glucofensein (yep I can't spell) - last cycle I had beechams one, but I have the robuttissin one (only in chemists) for this cycle. Don't get one with antihistamines in as it dries it all up! I did have a LOT more cm this cycle so I guess it worked. Although not quite enough. 

CD4 and AF is on her way out the door - about 9 days to OV - sometimes I like having quite an early OV as it feels like the first half of the cycle passes so quickly and it's always very hands on monitoring AF, temps, and lots of BDing.


----------



## swanxxsong

My goodness Snow, what do you do? That sounds killer! :hugs: Are you actively hunting? If so, best of luck to you! :hugs: I would be beat after that. I work ~40 hours (sometimes a little more) a week, and mostly sitting on my bum... which actually isn't much fun usually :haha: but it's just mentally exhausting. Blaaaaaaaaaaah.

I'm so excited Singers; I am really hoping the weekend flies by (first time I've ever wanted that) so we can have the scan. But I do really need some sleep too, so I shouldn't be wishing too hard for things to move too quickly. ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

And since I posted before I saw her post:

*rubs self all over Dinah's post*

LOL


----------



## beccad

I'm in the TWW at the moment!

Dinah I couldn't help laughing when I looked at your charts, seeing just how much sex you have :wacko: I wish I had your stamina :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Opps Sorry! I mean Pink, Wana, Dinah & I will all be cycle sisters this time around!!

Swan - I do accounting work.


----------



## Poppiebug

TFIF!!! So happy it's Friday today, can't wait for the weekend. :happydance:

Yes it's very exciting about my house. We don't have an official date yet, they just keep saying mid next month. There's about another week or so of work to be done on it, then they have to do inspections and stuff before the bank will hand over the final cheque and we get the keys. We will stay there from the day of handover (because it will then be under our insurance) and we'll also have to get the driveway concreted and we need to do some retaining walls at the back so we can get a fence up. 

The outside mainly looks the same at the moment, inside is painted and my beautiful blue splash back has been installed in the kitchen. Here's a photo:
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/20110914T164627-CanonEOS60D-IMG_0208.jpg

The bench is a bit messy but it will all be cleaned up eventually!

*Dinah *- I have also rubbed myself all over your posts. :dust:

*Singers* - Yes, you and I are in a baby race! :baby: We could have it on the same day!

Well I hope everyone else has a great weekend. I am going to start packing. Also my AFL team plays their next semi-final on Saturday night, I don't expect they will win, but I will be cheering for them none-the-less.


----------



## beccad

Looks lovely poppie! We've just refitted our kitchen but still got a few things to do yet. A man is coming to fit the flooring today.


----------



## singers_love

well ladies I spent the morning reading a book awaiting a scan, I went into the first room, and the nurse said we dont normally do a reassurance scan, but as your dr referred you we will... So I got a scan!! and I got to record some on the image (the nurse was very kind) everything is fine, its currently at 10mm the nurse said everything looked good, I had a large yolk sack, which appartently good! she measured all my insides, and everything is good, I woke up last night about 2 and was so worried about everything I couldnt get back to sleep.

so im very happy the photo is very blurry but the vid is good, I will see if I can upload it.
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad everything went well Singers ! :D


----------



## beccad

Hurray it's a baby!


----------



## pink23

yey for scan singers.
Well im nearly packed.cant wait to go tomorrow. I have a list for my brother as he's looking after our dog and the flat. Next time alfie is going into kennels so we know he will prefer it.
Weather doesnt look to bad either. Aslong as its dry and caleb can go on beach a few times.
i will try and pop on later to say bye but will take iphone on holiday so will have some wi-fi acces xx


----------



## Dinah93

beccad said:


> I'm in the TWW at the moment!
> 
> Dinah I couldn't help laughing when I looked at your charts, seeing just how much sex you have :wacko: I wish I had your stamina :haha:

Lol I keep trying to do the SMEP but I can't keep my hands off him for that long, especially at that time of the month! 

Love the kitchen Poppiebug. 

Thanks for the rubs ladies :thumbup: 

Wierd AF this time, 5 days so far but it's all (TMI avert your eyes those of a sensitive nature - hah!) new red blood, nothing brown. Usually it's brown after the first day but even though I'm only spotting now it's still bright red.


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay! It's the weekend!! :yipee:

*Singers *- awesome scan pic! So exciting. I worry all the time about if things are still going along ok. Like if my boobs don't feel as sore and the fact I've really had no MS. I joked to hubby that we need to buy a ultrasound machine so we can check on baby bug every day.

*Pink *- enjoy your holiday. I am so jealous! I want a holiday.

*Dinah *- hmm, I wonder what could be going on there?? I'm sure its nothing to worry about though.

AFM - We went out to our new house this morning to meet with a guy who can give us a quote for a retaining wall (we need to do something with the back to make it so we have a fairly flat yard). We did some shopping and then we were both tired so laid down for a nap and slept for 2 hours! I really need to get into some packing as we only have a few weeks and we'll be able to move. Also tonight is the 2nd final for my football team, hoping they win and move onto the semi but I don't know if they'll make it. Either way, I am happy with how far they have come this season.

I hope your weekends are going well!


----------



## beccad

Dinah93 said:


> beccad said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the TWW at the moment!
> 
> Dinah I couldn't help laughing when I looked at your charts, seeing just how much sex you have :wacko: I wish I had your stamina :haha:
> 
> Lol I keep trying to do the SMEP but I can't keep my hands off him for that long, especially at that time of the month!
> 
> Wierd AF this time, 5 days so far but it's all (TMI avert your eyes those of a sensitive nature - hah!) new red blood, nothing brown. Usually it's brown after the first day but even though I'm only spotting now it's still bright red.Click to expand...

That's sweet that you want to jump him all the time :haha: Sounds exhausting though!

No idea about the weird AF - I sometimes get a random on where there seems to be more new blood than not. TMI but my newer blood often comes out quite fast, like a gush of it and then the old stuff is just much slower. Check with your GP if it doesn't sort itself out.


----------



## pink23

speak to you soon, just waiting for my parent to pick us up and off we go, fx'd for bfps this month xx


----------



## beccad

Have a great time pink!


----------



## kimberley3

Af is starting I think. Well I'm bleeding so it must be. Yay for gettin back onto my cycle ish x great scan singers x


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Poppie your kitchen looks awesome! I love the blue.

Singers, I am so glad you finally got your scan and everything is good.

Pink, Have fun!

Kimberly, Yeah! Hopefully your cycle is back to normal.


----------



## Jess137

Hey guys! Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I got to meet my cousin's twin baby girls today.... they are gorgeous!

Hubby thought it would be funny to take this picture......... and post it on Facebook with "suprise" as the comment!

DH looks pretty creepy though...


EDIT: Also, I forgot to add that I am so freaking broody now! In addition to the 2 new babies, my other cousin is also about 18-19 weeks pregnant. All night everyone was asking us when we were going to have babies and stuff like that - I'm like I can't talk about this in front of my parents! It was funny though, my cousin's dad told me that even though parents say they don't want their kids to have a baby, they really do! LOL! I hope so...I'm so afraid my parents will totally flip out.
 



Attached Files:







320024_10150299233041868_643616867_8514606_1376009605_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beccad

:haha: what are men like sometimes Jess! Gorgeous photo of you two, and your DH doesn't look creepy! I like beards on men - DH has one but I have to remind him to keep it neat as he sometimes lets it grow too long and he looks like a hobo. 

8dpo for me today. I've been looking back at some of my earlier charts and really feel like this is the first month we've properly given it a try. The first three cycles DH had a broken leg and was recovering from his surgery, so we didn't DTD very much, then last cycle we were both so busy that we didn't see each other during ovulation. We did enough to cover it this cycle so will just have to see if it caught.

Eta: Jess how's the Clomid going?


----------



## Dinah93

Why don't your parents want you to have children Jess? We've the complete opposite experience my parents can't wait for us to start producing grandchildren. 

CD7 today, so nothing new or exciting. Focussing on improving my diet this month and most of all drinking more water to make EWCM. I've also started doing the 30 Day Shread, it's absolutely insane but hopefully I'll be a bit more toned by the end of the month even if I'm not knocked up. Small victories.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all 

Thought i'd pop on as i haven't posted in a while :)

We went to view a house yeasterday and loved it. Its got new fitted carpets, new fitted kitchen, new done out utility room and has just been painted. Its just round the corner from us but its in a quite little private road. Its right next to a park and playing field but you can't hear anything. It'll be better for bills like gas because its newer and double glazed. I've got to go in this week to start the ball rolling the only issue is if we can't get them to wait an extra 2 weeks for us to live out our last month where we are cause we'll have to pay a whole month, then we are going to have to pay 2 months rent at once :( for which we'll have to borrow from my parents. We can easily pay it back next month it'll just be a pain to have to do it.

But yeah quite excited about that :D as for baby making theres nothing new. 

As for my weight gain a few lbs were due to AF and i'm watching what i eat now at the moment cause i did let it slide and i'm also getting back into water aerobics and boxercise :) 

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Becca, DH would probably not shave his as often if his work didn't make him. They aren't allowed to let it grow out a lot, they think it looks bad. I'm on CD10, taking my last Clomid today. Then the wait is on for O. No side effects so far except headaches.

Dinah, it's not that they don't want us to have kids, it's that they want us to wait for a few years. I can't wait that long! I'm almost 24 (yes, I know that is not old at all!), and I wanted to be done having kids by 30. In order to get a decent age gap between kids, I need to start sooner rather than later. Just to clarify, I am NOT saying that you shouldn't have kids after 30 or anything like that. I don't think it's too old or anything. I also know that I may change my mind later down the line and want to have another after I'm 30. Also, were you going to try guaifenesin also to get better CM? I'm going to!

Sorry, I added the disclaimer because I have seen some threads get really heated when discussing age!

Wana, the house sounds lovely! It does suck having to come up with the money to move. When we moved from our condo to this house, we moved in the middle of the month, so we had to pay the month's rent for the condo plus 2 months for the new place. Came up to like $2000.:cry: It was a little tight for a while but so worth it!


----------



## swanxxsong

Have a nice vacation Pink! :)

Glad your cycle is returning, Kimberley! :hugs: Sounds like your body's regulating itself in a more proper fashion for you. 

How are you feeling CeeDee?

Jess, such a cute photo! Adorable little baby, and you and your DH look wonderful! :) My FIL was... ugh. We weren't even engaged (we were 19) when he started saying how one day his son would marry me and make him beautiful grandkids. :haha: Talk about mortifying! Not that having kids that early is an issue for some, but I was in school and so not even ready. lmao. He had just started to stop nagging about it and then we got pregnant. Oh, the timing. I'm sure your parents will still be enthralled. 

Good luck Becca, Dinah and whoever else is in their TWW! 

Shredding - OW! haha. I used to Shred, Dinah, and it's killer. Good luck with it! :) Definitely a decent workout, to say the least. 

Congrats on finding a nice house WanaB! :D That's awesome! 

AFM... I'm sleepy. Scan tomorrow! :dance: so I'll finally know what team I'm on, yay! Hope everyone had a great weekend! xo


----------



## beccad

Woohoo for your scan Swan! I'm going to say it's a boy. 

Jess, the age thing is a funny one. Some people on here do go on as if 30 is ancient (not you though!) but it's kind of like you get to 30 (or 31 as i am now) without even realising almost. I don't really feel much different to how I did when I was 21. I mean clearly I'm doing different things now - I have a house and a husband - but I'm not done for yet! I didn't get together with DH until I was 25/26 for a start!

Wana, I'd just go for the house if you love it. Borrowing the money will so be worth it!


----------



## Jess137

I know what you mean, I can't believe I'm almost 24 already! But DH and I have been together since he was 16 and I was 17, so it's been a long time (so it seems right now!).


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Happy to see everyone is doing good.

Just a quick question.... Anyone getting a flu shot? I think I remember my OBGYN saying something back in March that when it became fall to get one before I fall pregnant. Or is it OK to get a flu shot while pregnant? I hate shots but am wondering what she said exactly....


----------



## Jess137

I'm getting one because I have to for work. It is recommended for pregnant women to get a flu shot. They cannot get the FluMist (nasal) because it contains the live flu virus.

So unfortunately even though the nasal mist is so much easier and painless, you can only get the injection when pregnant. You may want to ask before you get it if the vaccine is preservative free. Those are the only ones we use in my office.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. 
Another Monday (sigh) but that means I'm now 8 weeks! :happydance:

We're going to tell our families this coming weekend. I'm excited but scared all at the same time. We were going to leave it a little longer but we're off that wedding on the next Friday and I'll be telling friends then because they'll know anyway if I'm not drinking. We just wanted to make sure that family knew first. 

I started packing some boxes yesterday. It's great to know we'll be moving into our own bigger place soon. Can't wait for everything to have it's own place rather than having stuff everywhere.

*Snow *- I had a flu shot before we went overseas this year. Nothing has been said about it to me so far.

*Jess*- that's a gorgeous pic of you and hubby. I hope the clomid works for you this month.

*Becca *- all the best for your BD'ing this month. 

*Dinah* - I've got fingers crossed for you this month also.

*Wana *- the house sounds lovely. 

*Swan *- all the best for your scan. Be sure to let us know what team you are on. I'm going to guess pink

Well better get back to work...

Have a great week everyone!
:flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited!

I get what you mean, Jess - I was 16 when we started dating, so I feel like we've just been together for a dang century! :haha: But then I look at my sister, who was 33 when she had her first baby, and I think, "Yeah, she's not old at all." Even if I tell her otherwise. ;) 

Eee have fun telling them this weekend Poppie!

I was told, basically, that the flu shot would be a must for me. So I was given the injection at my last appointment, 4 weeks ago. :) I had no issues whatsoever with it, and have been feeling great since, other than getting a dang cold! :D


----------



## Jess137

Ooh, Swan, is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## lu-is

Hi Lovely ladies!!! Sorry I've been gone for far too long! We've been sick here. boo! Especially since I can't take any cold medications right now.

How is everyone doing? I've done some catching up I see there are a lot of people in the tww, good luck! Lots and lots of babydust your way.

Singer - Yay for your scan!! I can't wait to get one.. I must be very very patient though still over 8 more weeks to go.

Swan - is your gender scan soon?

Jess - sorry you're feeling so broody :hugs: 

Snow - I've never gotten a flu shot. I hadn't thought about whether to get one this year or not. 

Poppie - our house looks great!

Wanna - We've been looking at houses a lot too.

We backed out on the house we were purchasing based on the home inspection. There was some water damage in the basement, and asbestos in the attic, we weren't worried about safety but more so the resale value of the house. I think they asked too much for the house, it wasn't worth it. So back to square one.


----------



## Dinah93

Ah that makes sense Jess, it's normal for parents to worry their children aren't ready to be parents themselves, either financially or emotionally or just because they still see them as their little baby. 

Yes I tried the guaifenesin last cycle - it made a really noticeable difference. Still not pg but it was the most EWCM I've had by a long long way. 

I'm putting a guess in for team pink for Swan. Best of luck today. 

You can get the flu shot while pg, but I'd personally want to get it beforehand if possible as last time I had one I felt blinking awful for days. 

I feel like me and DH are a newbie couple compared to many on here, been together 3 1/2 years, married for 1. I don't think age matters so much, it's when you feel ready. For us we've been married a while so had some time living just the two of us, the house is finished, and while we're not where we'd like to be financially, we're in a position where we could afford to do it and thats good enough. 

cd8, starting the OPKs tomorrow. Expecting a faint line as I usually have one by CD9 unless I go back to OVing later again. Time seems to be moving very slowly this cycle.


----------



## singers_love

Swan - Its so exciting!! Im guessing Girl!! 
Jess - Lovely Pic, Im 27 and OH is 26 we have been together for 10 years, and married for 1 (we were engaged for 6 years) I was against having children untill I was a least 28 and really hadnt thought about it untill about January this year, and I think I agree with (Can remember) you just keep going along and then suddenly its time! Both my cousins are older than me one is 33 (just had a baby) and one is 35 (just had one) and both are fantastic mummys! I think you just have to have babies when your ready! As we all are on this forum!!! 

Wanna exciting about house, hopefully your parents will lend you the money. Normally parents are to bad as long as they know they are getting it back! 

Poppie Nearly 8 weeks for me!!! Glad the packing is going well! 

Im fed up at the moment, most of my trousers arent fitting, I have quite wide hips, so any extra blot or podge on my stomch means my trousers are the first to go! When i look in the mirror, all I can see is podge!!! Its quite depressing, Im wearing my largest trousers and now have a muffin top! I know its for a good cause, but I dont look pg just FAT. Im off to buy a new dress today, as I have some singing to do next weekend, and as my boobs are massive (started at a 32ff now 32g) none of my dresses fit either. thinking about going in Marks and Sparks, and getting something baggy with a belt! 

Anyone else having clothing issues?? Im hoping this is an omen of things to come for me! when my mum was pregnant with me (she is 5ft 2" ) she looked like a little ball with arms legs and a head, I am taller (5ft 6") so hoping I manage to hold on to something that looks like a body!

Sorry for the rant. I will stop feeling sorry for myself soon! 

So excited for Swan, will be checking back all the time case you put it on!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Swan - I am guessing Team Blue!!

Thanks for the responses about the flu shot. I suppose I should have gotten it when I went for my annual physical last month. Oh well. I will see if the Pharmacy can just give me one and I will make sure it is preservative free. Jess - Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## beccad

I keep logging on to see if Swan has come back with the result of her scan yet, but then remember the time difference, so she's probably only just getting out of bed right now!

Singers, you're in luck that a lot of fashion this autumn/winter is quite flow-y loose sort of styles, 70s-esque. My friend had to buy maternity trousers at about eight weeks, not because she had a bump, but because her hips had widened. She hadn't put weight on, just that they'd got wider and they've never gone back. She bought maternity rather than just a size up as she didn't want to buy two lots of new clothing... Have you tried the hair elastic trick, where you undo the button on your trousers, and then hook a bit of hair band round the button, pass the rest through the hole and then hook the other bit over the button. Gives you an extra inch or two in the waist, although you'll need a longer top.

9DPO for me. I'm a bit tired as I woke up in the middle of the night feeling a bit rattled about a VERY raunchy dream I had! I lay awake for 30 mins or so afterwards worrying about it. I was dreaming about doing you-know-what with a guy-friend of mine, whom I was sort of seeing for a while about 10 years ago. Totally bizzare!


----------



## singers_love

As I sit here with my jean buttons undone! I defiantely try the hair band trick! Its odd because Im just not liking the tight feeling around my hips. I havent put on any weight (though I did put on 1 kg in 2 days due to stupid nurses not reading the scale properly!!) either, so perhaps if they have widen (not that they need to get much wider) maybe thats whats going on! 

Thank you for the Tip... Still eagerly awaiting Swan!!!


----------



## lu-is

Yeah, great tip Becca! I've resorted to just a couple pairs of work pants that aren't too tight. Most of my jeans are getting uncomfortable already. They were on the tighter side to begin with.


----------



## swanxxsong

:pink: :D

I actually was up almost 3 hours before your post Becca! :haha: I decided to go in to work early to make up for missing 2x this week (double appointment week) and I couldn't sleep so I figured, what the heck? I woke up at 6, and was at work by 7. Now I'm here for the rest of the day - 7 long hours to go yet. Zzz. 

Ohhh aren't raunchy, vivid dreams crazy Becca? I sometimes wake up mortified over the things about which I've dreamt. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay! Team pink!!!


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations on girl!!! At least you can stop trying to think up boys names!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hoorayyyyy!! Team Pink for you Swan!! I bet you are just over the moon!! 

For pants - I have heard that Bella Bands work well too! I see them at Target!!


----------



## beccad

Wooo! Great news Swan. Yeah the dreams are a bit random sometimes. This one was way too graphic!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I&#8217;m over the moon &#8211; all looks great and healthy and that&#8217;s what truly mattered. But she was moving the entire time, making it tough for them to count her fingers and toes accordingly (haha) and her legs were uncrossed the entire time, so we got a nice little peek at what was going on with her. LOL. 

YES. No more beating hubby over the head for a boys&#8217; name since we actually found a girl&#8217;s name we loved off the bat. :haha: But we think we have a boy name now&#8230;for the baby boy we hope to have down the road. xD

I tend to have pretty vivid dreams a lot, Becca &#8211; pre and during pregnancy &#8211; and man, I always hate waking up going, &#8220;Oh what just happened?&#8221; Or waking up not knowing if it was real or not. I&#8217;ve done that a few times; waking up thinking I cheated on hubby or that someone died, all because of a dream. :dhoh: 

Belly Bands from Target = win! I lost mine this weekend (saddest ever) so I went and bought another one. For 16 bucks, it&#8217;s well worth it. I still am wearing mostly pre-pregnancy pants, unbuttoned, though a few pairs are beginning to not fit anymore as I&#8217;m gaining more than just baby weight. Ahem. I need to get myself back in gear for the second half of this. I&#8217;m slacking way too badly and it&#8217;s beginning to show.


----------



## beccad

My SIL gained 60lbs during her pregnancy Swan :shock: Defo worth trying to keep on top of non baby weight gain (although I gather it's normal to gain a little) as it's a mission to lose it afterwards! She did eat LOADS, though, and she had bad morning sickness and the only thing that helped was eating through it. Just that she ate loads of McDonalds! We were living practically next door in the last few weeks of her pregnancy and I used to go round there and she'd be chomping her way through sharing-sized bags of crisps/chips just as an afternoon snack.

She's also put on MORE weight after she had the baby, as she'd been told she could eat whatever she wanted whilst breastfeeding, but it turns out there are limits :haha: She's been at weightwatchers since the baby was about 16 weeks (now 11 months), and she's lost about 30lbs.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Your chart's looking great beccad! Temps rising nicely, fingers crossed!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh man Becca - that's my biggest fear! Right now I have gained about 20 in 20 weeks - fluctuating between 18-20 pounds gained. It's not horrible, all things considered, but not ideal for my brain. LOL. It's tough because so many websites said I should only gain about 25 pounds but my doctor said I was doing alright the last time I went, so I'm interested to see what she says this week (Wed). Props to your sister-in-law for being able to start dropping it though! That's great for her. :) 

I figure I just need to get moving more. lol. 

And Mrs Mel is right, your chart looks great! :dust: and FX for you!


----------



## beccad

I'm feeling vaguely positive this cycle Mrs Mel, but trying not to get my hopes up too much at the same time! We gave it our best shot.


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's the best we can do isn't it :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

yaaayyyy Swan a lil girlie for you :) congrats!

Dinah your not the only newish couple. Me and hubby obviously have been married not quite a month now and have been together 3 years this October. 

Btw as long as all goes well when we pop in on Wed to start the ball rolling ...we will be moving 29th October!!!! :happydance: and we wont have to pay 2 months rent at once!!! :happydance: the landlord is willing to wait till the end of the month so we can live out our last month rent where we are!!! 

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Yay Swan! That's amazing... I love little girls! You can dress them up and all kinds of fun stuff, and they have so many more cute clothes for girls than boys... Go Team Pink!!

I am definitely running out to get a Bella Band as soon as I get pg. I wear scrubs to work though, so I won't have to worry about maternity work clothes for a while.

My mom gained 80 pounds with me, but that was mostly due to nightly Taco Bell runs (my dad gained 40 pounds!). So hopefully if I stay off of the fast food I won't gain that much!

Becca, it sounds good for you! FX'd!


----------



## beccad

Great news wana! Sounds like you've got a good landlord too.


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Swan, you're going to have a little girl! Yay!!! 

I should definetly start going for walks more often, I spent most of the weekend eating because I was hungry every hour it felt like.


----------



## wanaBmummy

As you all know i'm not pregnant yet....

However hubby went out after work to pick up furniture for the new house when we move which was an absoloute bargin!!! and came back with...

*...a mamas and papas cream and red spotted car seat and a baby style lux collection pram/pushchair!!! *I couldn't believe it!

Its his brothers from his little on and he had given it to their dad to throw out. Well we're storing our furniture at his dads garage until we move and OH saw it and decided that he'd bring it home to see if i wanted us to keep it or we could sell it on.

They are both in fab condition just need a bit of a clean and a wash but all of its there apart from the new born head support on the car seat. The pushchair is like the silver cross ones that go flat etc 

I don't know what to do tbh because obviously we arn't even pregnant yet. What do you all think???

I googled them both and obviously i know they arn't new and are a few years old but the car seat atm retails at 140-160 and then the pram/pushchair is 450-550 so they ain't shabby lol

i don't know i just don't want to be tempting fate kinda thing and plus we are moving now which makes it awkward with explaining to people. arrrrrggghh i don't know?!?!?

HELP??? lol 

xxx

p.s i'll take a picture tomorrow and put them on lol :)


----------



## Jess137

I'd keep it. I've been stashing baby stuff whenever anyone is giving it away. We have everything at out own house though, so we don't have to explain it to anyone.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all!!

*Swan*- Horray! Team Pink! :kiss: Congratulations. Aria is a lovely name too.

*Singers*- my clothes haven't been too bad, as I tend to wear things loose anyway (I'm a bigger girl and like to hide it). I did luckily get some new pants just before I found out I was expecting which are high waist ones so they do up higher than where my tummy is starting to bloat out. I've seen those belly band things at Target and thinking I might grab one soon for jeans and work pants. I also bought some bigger bra's (just stretchy, sports type ones) mine are just starting to become uncomfy. They seem to work fine under my work shirts at the moment. In saying all that, I have bought a couple of maternity clothes, jeans, 3 tops and a dress on sale that will come in handy over the summer.

*Wana *- good work on the baby purchases. I think I've mentioned before that I've had baby stuff stashed away for a couple of years now. A good friend was having her 2nd and needed a double pram, so we got theirs for cheap (still in great condition) and we also have a carseat and a portacot which have been used by friends who have come to visit with their kids. I also have a few little outfits and some sheets that were too hard to resist on sale.

*All our TWW'ers and waiting to Ov's* - :dust: for you.

*AFM*- another good friend of mine had her 2nd baby yesterday, a boy - William Oliver. Lovely name. Can't wait til I can share that news with everyone come the end of April. 

I think maybe the MS is catching up with me as I felt queasy pretty much all day yesterday. Not fair! I thought I was going to avoid it. Least I haven't vomited... yet.

I've been terrible on the food thing and must get into some more exercise. I find that I've been eating a lot more during the day and also having a big dinner at night. Trying to incorporate as much fruit and veg as I can, but I find I just want carbs. Ugh, hopefully I don't stack it on too much.


----------



## Jess137

FX'd MS stays away for you Poppie!


----------



## lu-is

Wanna - If the stuff is in good shape and the car seat isn't expired I'd keep it! :) Awesome way to save money for other things.

Poppie - Sorry the MS might be getting you.. I hope it doesn't stick around!

Swan - Aria is a very purty name.

I've been having evening sickness for the past 3 days in the row. I don't feel like eating anything right now, nothing sounds appealing. but at the same I feel eating something might make me feel better.. or I'll just try and have a nap if I can ignore the queasiness.


----------



## Jess137

Sorry you aren't feeling well Lu.

I forgot, I have a really funny "baby brain" story from last weekend. My cousin (the one who is pg) left the kitchen to use the restroom. A few seconds later, she stuck her head out the door, and asked "is there a trick to locking this door? I can't find the lock".


She was in........................................... the laundry room!!!:rofl:

My mom was like, "were you going to pee in the sink?". It was so freaking funny! My cousin said that she just saw the sink and thought it was the bathroom. (The bathroom and laundry room are right across from each other). She has been to my parent's house many times before. 

Do any of you who are pg have any baby brain stories?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hmm.... i dont really have any classic stories yet, I have just been a bit more vague than usual.

Only this story.....at my first obs appointment last week I kept telling the midwife I was 6 weeks and we were both puzzled at why the computer wasnt working out the dates right. After that I had to give a urine sample and I thought about it while I was peeing, then saw her again and went, oh no I am 7 weeks! Duh! I think it's cuz I had to have week 6 twice because of my original dates being changed when I had the scan.


----------



## beccad

Wana, have you got car? Could you just bung it in the boot until you move so no one sees it? Or have you got a friend you can trust who'll look after it? How much help will you need with moving? Great find, though!


----------



## kimberley3

Congratulating you on your little girl swan. Update later x


----------



## CeeDee

I don&#8217;t plan on getting the flu shot. The last time I got it I had a horrible reaction and practically ended up in the hospital. My nurse midwife said it was my choice.

I&#8217;m seriously thinking about getting some maternity pants. Everything fits until its time to button them. I&#8217;ve been wearing dresses because they are just more comfortable. I&#8217;m worried about gaining too much weight because I was a few pounds overweight before hand. 

Swanx, I knew you were having a girl. Congrats! 

Wanab, I would keep the stuff. My sister gave me her bassinet in April, even before we were trying. It was in such good condition that she didn&#8217;t want to just sell it at a yard sale. Maybe it will bring baby dust.


----------



## singers_love

I think my main problem is, I was quite silm when I met my husband and then put on about 4st (over 2 years) by going out and eating way to lavishly. Then we both proceeded to go on various diets, Lighter Life, Cambridge, Weight to Go - and Last year I managed to get down to my ideal weight I stayed there untill this march when I found out I pg so stopped thinking so much about what I was eating, then had the MC in June, and then just thought that I didnt care about my weight anymore. So put on the half stone, which takes me above my ideal BMI and so I feel quite uncomfy now Im starting to bloat and my clothes arent fitting, mainly because of my boobs and I have a singing think coming up in a couple of weeks, and everytime I go to look for soemting to wear (as nothing in my wardrobe is fitting) I feel like I look like a sack! My body is now more out of proportion (I have an hour glass type figure) so my once quite small waist is looking podgy as is my hips and stomach! 

Sorry to rant again! 
Yesterday I just felt really big, and finding leggings the only comfy thing to wear, as pressure on my waist is making me feel more sick. 

Just being miserable! 

How is everyone else feeling? 

Wanna if you really like the stuff then why not just keep it, or pay for a storage unit near your house, the ones near us arent much per month. Just deicded whether they are something you would pick if you had the choice. I am quite looking forward to going out and picking things.

No PG stories yet, just that I have to keep checking I have everything when I leave because I feel like Im going to forget something! 

hope everyone is good... TWWers its exciting!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies - Wednesday = hump day! All downhill to the weekend now.

So hard to drag myself out of bed this morning. I find I'm tired during the day but when it comes to actually going to bed I can't fall asleep because I'm thinking about things (like how I'm going to tell people) so don't end up asleep until about 10pm.

*Singers *- sorry you're feeling so uncomfy :(

I hope everyone else is going ok??


----------



## Jess137

Hello everyone! I'm in a good mood!:thumbup:

We had our first real BD today (you know what I mean:winkwink:)! I'm really hopeful about this cycle. It seems like my body is gearing up for O, I've had watery CM yesterday and today, which I have not had for quite a few cycles. My doctor told me to start BD today, then every other day until a day after a positive OPK.

I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but I had an idea (for IF I got my :bfp: this cycle).

Our 1 year wedding anniversary is on October 10 - which will be 17DPO if I O this cycle (and when I think I will). So I could potentially have a :bfp: before our anniversary. It would be really cool to get a present for him, like a onesie that says something like "I love my Daddy". Or something along those lines.:cloud9:

Lots and lots of :dust: to everyone still trying, myself included!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jess137

Sorry, I completely ignored everyone else's posts!:dohh:

I think that we all have our hang ups about our bodies. You just have to remember that what your body is doing is a beautiful thing, and at the end you're going to have a gorgeous LO!

And as for maternity pants, those things look so stinkin comfortable, I'm tempted to get a pair now - so much easier than unbuttoning your pants when you eat too much!:haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Sigh, i went to the bathroom at lunch and had some more light brown when I wiped. Trying not to freak out as I know it's probably nothing to worry about. They did see a little blood in my uterus with the scan I had at 6 weeks but werent worried, so hoping its just that old blood finding its way out.

I havent had any cramps or anything, so I guess that is good.

If it's still happening tomorrow I will call my obs to see what I should do.

Sorry for the whinge ladies, just hoping for some reassurance.

Thanks. xo


----------



## beccad

:hugs: poppie. You read about that sort of bleeding quite a lot on this site. Brown blood is supposed to be fine I think. 

Jess, I would keep BD-ing for a little longer if I were you. I don't ovulate until roughly 48 hours after a positive OPK, and I've seen other ladies that happens to took.


----------



## Dinah93

A lot of ladies apparently spot during PG poppiebug, some even all through it, I wouldn't worry unless it's a flow. 

For those who were on hormonal contraceptives I came across this this morning. Its a study on how long it takes to get over the pill, but I would imagine the results would be reasonably similar for other hormonal methods. Its reassuring tbh, as so many of us expect to go back to normal immediately, and while some lucky souls do, some of us just take a bit longer and unfortunately start panicing there is something wrong with us (and I'm as guilty of it as anyone else!)


----------



## singers_love

Hi ladies, thanks for the comments. I think obviously Im at a low point emotionally at the moment! feeling sick, and generally miserable. Hopefully I will be on the up and up next week! 

Jess - So exciting, according to SMEP you should do it a day or so after the positive OPK as well, I reckon just keep going till your both way to knackered!!!  

Poppie - Just give them a ring, they are the only ones who will be able to set your mind at ease.

Mum wants to stay this weekend, as much as I love her this will be me and OH first alone weekend for a while, and for the forseeable future, so though I want to say I feel very selfish saying no! 

I have found a dress by the way an old one I had lurking in the back of the wadrobe, only problem is that it is a halterneck, and my already rather swollen boobs may me look like a prostitute! So am trying to find a cardigan, or wrap style thing to help with that! 

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## singers_love

p.s A Raspberry YAY!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Wana, on finalizing a move date. That&#8217;s awesome! I&#8217;m a bit behind, but I&#8217;d definitely keep the baby seat and pram, as well. You got a great deal and you know that you want children, so why not? I&#8217;d keep it stored until it&#8217;s needed, but I definitely think it&#8217;s a nice thing to have on hand! I know a lot of ladies who&#8217;ve made purchases before getting their :bfp: especially if it&#8217;s a great deal they found on something they knew they wanted/needed. ^_^

Aw Poppie, hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon! MS = horrible. Not that being sick ever is fun! :haha: And :hugs: too &#8211; I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s old blood, but hey if it makes your mind rest easier&#8230; you can always ring them. Rest up and hang in there babe! :hugs:

Oooh Jess, I love scrubs! There&#8217;s days I wish I went into the health field so I could wear them all the time, as I sleep in a few old pairs and they&#8217;re just glorious! Lol And um, the laundry room story? That&#8217;s hilarious! :haha: Glad she figured out where she was! ;)

Aw Lu-is, hope you feel better soon as well!

I was pretty thin when I started dating hubby too, Singers &#8211; and then in college I kind of got lazy and gained 40 pounds&#8230; in a short period of time. I&#8217;ve wrestled ever since, and I&#8217;m admittedly worried about losing the weight post-baby, only because I fought so hard to lose what I had since college. I know, it sounds awfully vain and it&#8217;s definitely worth it, but I need to really push myself to not gain a hundred and fifty pounds by February&#8230; and then push myself to work it off in a reasonable period of time. :haha: It&#8217;s hard, half my girlfriends who just had babies were size 0&#8217;s to begin with, and dropped their baby weight within like, 6 weeks. No pressure at all, right? xD

Aw, great news Jess and good luck! Cute idea on telling him, too! :D :dust: :dust: for you and everyone else who&#8217;s waiting for news!

Really interesting article Dinah, thanks for sharing! I&#8217;m bookmarking that one, as I know friends of mine have asked me how long it takes for the pill to get out of one&#8217;s system, etc. Hopefully will shed some light on their questions. 

Hm, PG brain stories&#8230; I&#8217;ll have to think on this. :haha: I mean, I am so forgetful lately, but I&#8217;m a pretty forgetful person as it is. This has just amplified my struggles. xD I apparently tell hubby things multiple times without realizing it, though, which is something I didn&#8217;t do often before. I&#8217;m sure there&#8217;s something, but my brain&#8217;s not even awake yet so I&#8217;ll get back to that when I can function. ;)

My dear best friend found out yesterday that she has PCOS. She&#8217;s had period issues for ages and finally got checked and that was the ruling. She&#8217;s not TTC at this time, so they&#8217;re putting her on the pill to see if it helps regulate her cycles. From there, they&#8217;ll determine what they want to do. She&#8217;s a mix of emotions right now, but I&#8217;ve found that this site has helped me a lot with giving her information to read up about the condition and what can be done, etc. So yet another reason for me to be so grateful to BNB! 

AFM - Doctor's appointment today. Blood pressure, pee in a cup, etc. So should be short and sweet and then back to work I come... blah. I'm already tired and I've only been at work a half hour. :haha:


----------



## Jess137

I just got my first positive OPK EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will update later with a piccie!!!

Also will read everyone else's posts later today and respond.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0234.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beccad

Fab news Jess!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hugs Poppie, I'm sure everything's ok.


----------



## Jess137

Poppie,:hugs: I'm sure everything is fine. Brown blood is normal from what I've heard.

Becca, I temp, so we will keep at it until my chart shows that I have O'd, then for a couple days more. I have a feeling that DH isn't going to want sex for a while after this... he doesn't have much of a sex drive as it is, the poor thing is going to be worn out!

Swan, sorry to hear about your friend. At least she isn't TTC right now, it gives her time to get it figured out.


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies.....I'm back!!

Sorry i've not been around for ages, but as u know i have had the in-laws here and so haven't really been able to chill out and go on the internet!! Anyway, they have gone now.....(5 weeks later!) they left yesterday, so we're finally back to normal. Woo hoo!! Felt sure there would be some BFP's for me to come back to.....come on ladies, we can do it!!!!

There is far too much for me to catch up on, but from what i gather, everyone is ok? Congrats on team pink swan - bet u are so chuffed! Am sure it's nothing Poopie, especially if they saw some blood before?

There's nothing really to report from me, last cycle was not good really, as was sooooo stressed with the bloody in-laws and also we didn't really have it that much as they were in the room next door!!! Anyway, AF arrived last Thursday (15th), so i'm currently CD7, waiting to ov.....so it's onto month 4 for me. Anyone else at a similar stage in their cycle?

Hope u are all ok......i've missed my BnB daily intake alot!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Back Meadows! I was thinking about you! 

I am near you at CD8. Dinah and Wana are also close with our cycles as well this month. :happydance:

Hooray on the + OPK Jess!! Go and hit those sheets girl!! :winkwink:


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back Meadows! :hugs: Bet you are glad to be free! ;)

Congrats Jess, that's awesome!


----------



## lu-is

Yay *Jess* a positive OPK! Hooray!!! That'd be awesome if you got a BFP near your anniversary. I got mine a couple days before ours. I hope your husband can survive the next couple days ;) 

Poppie - I hope everything's okay, I think if there's no cramps you should be good. I had a thought, if you weren't PG would this be around the time you might have a period? Maybe like how some people have periods through the first bit of their PG, all you get is mild mild spotting?

Singers- Go Raspberry! I can't believe how fast they grow. I'm at Lime size, that seems big!

Swan - good luck with the DR. Have fun ;)

Meadows - Welcome back!! Does "chuffed" mean excited or stoked? It sounds to me like it would be like "choked" or "sad". lol I love slang, it's so facinating. Good luck and hope you OV soon!

PG brain stories... hmm.. I did accidentally send a golf cart coasting down a hill last week, don't know if it was baby brain or not but it was sure a site! The course "Marshall" came along and was all grumpy because apparently our carts were facing the wrong direction in this one loop at the top of the hill and he couldn't get by. I don't normally drive the golf cart, 'cause heck I only golf once every 2 years but my partner had disappeared. So I tried to quickly move forward a touch to turn but well I sure moved forward more than I meant too! Next thing I know the thing is heading right over the edge of the drop. I panicked and forgot that you need to use the breaks to stop those things. Thankfully I bailed out just in time. It was a work function and nobody from work knows I'm PG yet - If I'd gone down the very steep hill in the cart things could've been bad and I would be insisting on going to a DR. I think. Amazingly enough the cart didn't tip over and still worked! hooray! My purse and our clubs came out but we managed to find everything - except my golf partner's beer. Boy was I embarrassed the rest of the day. oops. (sorry, long story - and that's the abridged version).

AFM - Feeling better cold wise, just have a lingering cough. I hope today goes better than yesterday. I must be having a hormone surge because I've had MS again and got super emotional yesterday - for absolutely no reason I wanted to cry in a work meeting yesterday. boy was that hard! lol.


----------



## beccad

Hi meadows. Glad your in laws have finally gone! Such a long time to have them there with you!!


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi ladies !!! Sorry that I've been MIA for a couple months now. Things didnt work out with FOB to be, but I am hopeful I will find someone new to TTC with :) I am staying positive about it !! I saw how many of you got BFP !!! CONGRATS to each and every one of you !! So happy for you !! :flower::baby:

I will try and keep up with this thread more often and stop in to say hi ! 
I have definately missed everyone !!


----------



## Jess137

Welcome back Meadows! I'm glad you survived the never ending in-laws... yuck!

Hi Paula! We definitely missed you! We were wondering how things were going for you. Anyway I'm really glad that you're back, at least just to catch up!


----------



## beccad

Hi dodge, good to hear from you. Glad you're doing well!

My temperature has dropped loads this morning so I think AF will be here today or tomorrow. Feeling a bit fed up to be honest.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted a decent post in a while! Have been so busy with work, I've been taking a peek at you all on my phone from my desk, but am now able to actually write something decent!

Firstly, *beccad*, so sorry hun. I know just how crappy it feels, especially when you really give it a good shot, you end up feeling 'what more can I possibly do?'
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't come :hugs:

*Meadows*, happy for you that you can finally relax! That must have been quite intense! Good luck to you this cycle, nice you have some buddies with you who are due to ovulate around the same time!

*Good luck to all of you approaching OV time! Have fun 
*
Go *Jess!* Very satisfying to see a +ve OPK, isn't it!

Welcome back to *Dodge*, sorry to hear that things didn't work out, but good luck on your journey, we'd love to hear how it's all going.

*Hope all the pregnant ladies aren't too sick, it must be tough, expecially if you're still in the 'keeping in a secret' stage. I imagine hiding all the symptoms is a nightmare!*

*Singers*, I hope you're not feeling too down on yourself. I think most women worry about their bodies at some point and I can imagine pregnancy is definitely one of those times as everything's changing so much.

*Hope everyone else is ok,the pregnant ladies and those trying!*

Nothing much to report from me. I'm on 6DPO. Tried very hard this month to cover all the days up to, including and after OV, so am hoping we've done enough, but we will see . . . AF is due next weekend.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to pop in to thanks for the words of support and I think everything is ok. I only had that bit of spotting yesterday at lunch and by the end of the day it was pretty much gone and it's back to white/yellowish again, so much have just been a little old blood escaping. It's so hard not to freak out any time I see it. Also, because I don't have many symptoms like MS I think that it must be all over if I don't feel anything.

I hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

:dust:


----------



## beccad

Poppie, my SIL didn't have any MS at your gestation, and was feeling slightly smug thinking she was going to escape it (although she didn't have bleeding like you did). It got her with a vengence at 9 weeks and carried on until 17 weeks!


----------



## Poppiebug

LOL thanks Becca! I thought it was going to get me this week (I think I posted somewhere earlier I was a little queasy). Then when I got the spotting yesterday I think I felt sick with worry. Have been ok today, and am totally expecting it to get me at some point. 

Now what I am worried about is when we start telling people tomorrow night!!

Although, I've taken to singing to myself when I am worried about things to do with baby bug, that "Three Little Birds" song that goes "Don't worry about a thing.... every little thing is gunna be alright!". I've even made it as the ringtone on my phone. 

I've always been a worrier...... just gotta try and stay positive.


----------



## singers_love

well I really wish the MS was not getting me! I dotn get it in the morning, just most of the afternoon and last night it went on till I went to bed, Eating the goregous mushroom ravioli my OH had made for dinner was a massive chore. 

I feel quite bad about it, my mums thinks its funny that I the fridge makes me feel sick! Ah well... I start my job in a week and a bit so perhaps doing something will take my mind off everything. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, nice to see you dodge, good luck jess , Good luck all twwers, and thanks for all the support!


----------



## swanxxsong

DODGE! :hugs: We have missed you! I&#8217;m sorry things with FOB did not work out as you had hoped, but I do pray you find someone else who&#8217;s more fitting for the role, and soon. :) Best wishes and glad you were able to check in with us. xoxoxo 

Sorry to hear about the temp drop Becca. /: I hope it&#8217;s not the :witch:! :hugs: I will keep my FX for you!

Glad to hear things are better Poppie. :) I think it&#8217;s pretty normal to freak out, even slightly, in a situation like that. But sounds like things are rolling along normally for you, which is great! And um, Bob Marley? GOOD SONG CHOICE. I may just be a fangirl, especially of that song. LOL. 

Oh man Becca, your poor SIL! Guess that&#8217;s how karma works, eh? :haha: 

I&#8217;m still sneezy but I think this &#8216;cold&#8217; that I thought I was getting is actually allergies, as I heard they&#8217;re supposed to be really bad this fall? Glorious! Or&#8230; not. haha. 

Doctor said everything looks good, and though nobody commented on my weight I know I&#8217;m gaining more than &#8216;expected&#8217; or whatever during pregnancy. And everyone&#8217;s different when and how much, etc. they gain but I am really cutting back on watching what I eat and getting in better workouts. I made this decision solidly last night, so now I just need to stick to my guns and bust my butt! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well &#8211; it&#8217;s almost Friday! :dance:


----------



## beccad

What's the advice on pregnancy exercise in the US Swan? Here in the UK everyone is a bit terrified about it - women are told that they shouldn't get too hot or raise their heart-rate too high, which is probably good advice but it precludes an awful lot of exercise! Stuff like 'pregnancy yoga' is recommended, which is essentially little more than relaxation and deep breathing!

US women seem to exercise more during pregnancy (my thoughts on what I've read across the boards, anyway!).


----------



## Nanner

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA but I'm soooo busy these days!

I went back a few pages to try to catch up but I know I missed some things. Everyone seems to be getting good news! :thumbup:

Becca- Women in the US are highly encouraged to workout during pregnancy. It helps alleviate some of the symptoms and makes the delivery easier. Although, the recommendation is to continue doing what you've already been doing at a light to moderate intensity. You don't want to take up stair sprints in your second trimester! The reason being that your body has already developed heat regulation adaptations so the risk over overheating the baby is minimal. There are a few restrictions once you get farther along, such as avoiding exercises in the prone. I plan on doing a half marathon when I'm at fifteen weeks and the doc said that's fine. I also teach several fitness classes and he said "go for it girl." 

Dodge- Sorry to hear about FOB. You'll find someone better.

Singers- Ugh, MS! :sick: Sorry it got you!

Poppie- Yay for spilling the beans! You're going to enjoy telling everyone your secret!

Jess- Fingers crossed for a BFP! Things are looking good for you this cycle!!

Meadows- I can't imagine having my inlaws for 5 weeks! Didn't they drive you nuts? :loopy: Mine are coming in tonight but only for the weekend (my hubby and I couldn't take more than that!).

I'm sorry I've missed people. I'm so behind on posts. I'll try to catch up over the next few days!


----------



## beccad

Boo AF has arrived. Feeling a bit crap about it all to be honest. I try and reason with myself that it can obviously take a while, but six cycles later and my mind does wonder about it all.

On the upside we're going to France for 10 days and I can merrily drink cheap French wine and lots of tasty cheese without worrying!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry hun, definitely make the most of the French indulgences!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, sorry about AF Becca. :( BUT I am so envious of your fun vacation you have planned for France and that's so true, you can enjoy every French indulegence without worry! 

As Nanner said, I was told to continue at the activity level at which I had been - which was high-ish when I got pregnant, as I was training for an intense 5k (with obstacles) at that point. I... obviously have not stuck to that regimen at all, sayeth the scale. :haha: But women who ran before pregnancy are encouraged to continue through pregnancy, though everyone's encouraged to also listen to their body and not over-exert. And certain things are frowned upon, such as horseback riding, skiing, etc. Well, I should say they're more, "to each their own" activities. I know loads of women who rode horseback into pregnancy and were fine. Since I'm clumsy, my OBG was like, "Yeah that's a really bad idea." I may have mentioned this here before, but I was walking a horse (like a dog, on a lead) when I was 6 weeks or so, and she's young and I'm clumsy so we somehow tripped over one another's feet and I fell on my knees and she bruised my ankle and foot and they swelled for a day. :haha: I was fine and thankfully, so was she, but it's things like that where I get hurt on the ground, they didn't think they could trust me to ride sensibly. Not that I'd intentionally do something foolish, but well, accidents happen. :)

ANYWAY, long, elaborated rant aside, I have some pre-natal DVDs that are yoga and light cardio that I plan to do. I've been encouraged to walk, since I've not run in ages and they don't want me to get back into it now. My plan is that come winter, I'll register for a May or June 5K race, which will force me into revamping myself after the birth, so hopefully I'll get back to it. And in the meantime, I'll walk and do light exercises to try and keep myself from ballooning any more than necessary. :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have you started buying girly things for the baby yet Swan? :D


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry about AF becca:hugs: At least you get to have some wine!:wine: Fun! And yay for France, that sounds awesome! I wish we had money to travel..:cry:


----------



## singers_love

Swan - What are your dvds I was looking at getting some and cant deicded most of the non pregantcy ones were too hard work...

Becca - I bought a spearm test for my OH which you can do at home, and it was just the first thing you can do, and its less intrusive to all the test a women would have to have,.. OH laughed alot about but he did it, if you are really owrried about tell your dr you have been trying for a year and they will start all the tests... See how you feel, otherwise Im sure it will all happen!

They was something else, but have completely forgotten! MS AGHHHHH I think it shoudl be re0named Mid day/evening sickness!


----------



## Meadows

Thanks for all the welcome back comments!! It is def good to be back.....YES they absolutely drove me crazy.....don't know how i got through it really....there were lots of tears (behind closed doors) and i tended to take it all out on my DH :-(

Yeah lu-is.....chuffed basically means happy/pleased!!! Isn't it funny how u just don't realise that some people might not know what on earth ur going on about!!!

Woo hoo Snowflakes!!! Thought u must be somewhere near me, as we were last time......so nice to have someone on a similar cycle......glad there are a few other ladies to help us through it all too!!! So, snowflakes are you on month 4 of trying now? 

It is so nice to be sat on my own sofa, without having to make polite chit chat with the in laws!

So glad its friday tomo  x


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> I'm sorry about AF becca:hugs: At least you get to have some wine!:wine: Fun! And yay for France, that sounds awesome! I wish we had money to travel..:cry:

That's the one thing we Europeans take for granted I think. We've got all these countries and different cultures right on our doorstep, relatively speaking of course. It's very quick and easy to get places and be somewhere entirely different.


----------



## swanxxsong

That's definitely awesome - mad jealous Becca!

I have made a ... few ... pink purchases. xDD Trying not to go overboard but it's so difficult!!

The DVDs I got are: 

Summer Sanders' Prenatal Workout & Fit & Firm Pregnancy with Denise Austin. And somewhere I have a prenatal yoga DVD that someone gave me... lol.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome back Meadows and Dodgegirl!

Beccad, Sorry about AF. :hugs: I&#8217;ve tried to keep up with my normal exercise routine, but I&#8217;ve been too tired. I&#8217;ve been working out 2-3 times a week doing low intensity aerobics, step and walking.

Poppie, I know what you mean, its hard not to freak out. I was actually worried because I thought my morning sickness had gone away. 

Swanx, Glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Poppiebug

TGIF!! :happydance:
So glad that it's the weekend again AND tonight I'll be calling the family to tell them of our little secret! :baby: I'm scared and excited at the same time. I can't wait to tell, but am so scared that something will go wrong and I'll have to take it all back. I will tell my Dad first, then hubby will call his parents, then it's onto phoning my brothers and sister. 

Also, I think I'll be telling one of my close workmates today too. She's going over to America on holiday next week and I want her to grab me some OPI nail polish (sooooo much cheaper over there) and also a baby onesie with I Heart NY. I wanted to buy one for us when we were there, but hubby said no. Now that we are having our little baby I really want one. So I'm going to have to tell her today that's the other thing I want. :blush:

Time for a proper catch up...

*Dodge *- :hugs: sorry things didn't work out with FOB. I'm sure that things will work out for you and be even better than you expected.

*Swan *- Yes, Bob Marley's version of the song :thumbup: . It's the best by far. I've never really been a follower of his music before, but this song popped into my head one day when I was stressing about everything and I thought, right, that has to be my song to get calm and try not to worry. I'd like to think I'll also carry it onto when baby bug is born and I'll be singing it to him/her too. Also, I wouldn't be able to help myself, I'd be out buying everything pink and ladybugs if I knew I was having a girl!! :kiss:

*Becca *- :hugs: sorry about AF. I am sending loads of the :dust: for next month.

*Meadows* - sorry to hear your inlaws drove you crazy, but now they are gone you can get back to normality. 5 weeks is a long time!

*Singers *- sorry your MS/Day/Arvo/Night sickness is annoying. Like I said, I am fully expecting to get something, it can't be as easy as this on me. At the same time, I worry I'm not sick because something could be wrong. I did manage to find out that my sister didn't really have any with her first and another good friend of mine was fine during her pregnancies so that keeps me a little more sane. :wacko:

*Mrs Mel* - :dust: for you too. TWW feels like forever hey??

*Nanner *- welcome back! I hope you are trying to take some time to relax during your busy schedule.

Everyone else out there.... I hope you are all well?? :dust:

Have a great weekend everyone. Apart from the excitement of tonight's phone calls, I'll just be doing some more packing for the move. We still don't have an official date yet, but we know that the plumbing and carpet should be finished by the end of next week and then the inspections start.

:flower:


----------



## Jess137

O/T, but I had to take my poor kitty to the emergency animal hospital tonight. She has to stay overnight. The vet said she might have interstitial cystitis (basically inflamed bladder walls). They have to give her fluids so they can get a urine sample. I have to go in to work late since I have to pick her up in the morning. She is not going to be a happy girl...

Poppie, I'm excited to hear how it goes with telling the family! How much is OPI in Australia? It's like $9 or more here which is INSANE compared to other brands. I do have one color that I love - Pompeii Purple. It's the only one I will spend that much money for. I hope they don't stop making it, I'd have to find a replacement!


----------



## Poppiebug

*Jess *- in the stores here it's a whopping $19.95!!! I got it for $8.50 in Duane Reade in NYC. Crazy!!

Also, just had another bit of brown when I wiped. :( I know I shouldn't be worried as I have no cramps etc, just trying to stay positive.


----------



## Jess137

Wow, that is a LOT OF MONEY! No way would I pay that much! Can you get it online and shipped to you for cheaper than that? Like from an American store?

I know it's hard not to worry, but it's just brown blood... at least there are no cramps or red blood. Lots of women have bleeding all the way through their pregnancy and have perfect LO's.:hugs:

EDIT: Sorry, I read that back. I wasn't trying to trivialize your feelings or anything if it came off that way. I'm not very good at reassuring people:flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Jess. That's ok. I've just spilled the beans to a close work mate (who I know I can trust) because she knew something was up with me. She said she had the same thing when she had her boy and very little MS too. So that was reassuring. 

Just being stuck in the office today with nothing to do and only this to think about is doing my head in!! Sigh.... I'm such a bloody worrier and whinger. Sorry :(



Yes, I could get OPI cheaper off ebay and things, but just thought I'd ask her to get it for me seeing as she was going to be there.


----------



## beccad

Poppie, sorry you've had more bleeding - I'm sure it's going to be fine :hugs:

As for me, I need to talk to DH about this, but I think I want to take a step back from TTC for a few months and get my job situation sorted out. At the moment I'm just coasting along in a job where I'm massively bored, and to be honest just sticking around for maternity pay (six months full pay!). That was fine when we first started TTC and we didn't know what was going to happen, but if it's perhaps going to take a little while I don't want to sit there feeling bored and frustrated and resenting every minute of the day. The crap job situation makes the desire to conceive quickly all the more pressing. I can't put my life and career on hold indefinitely I guess.


----------



## snowflakes120

As I have confessed earlier - I am addicted to Nail Polish & Makeup. I prolly have over 25 OPI and like 15 Essie and 15 China Glaze and a bunch of other various named polishes. I would love to try the new Gel nail polish that is out with the black light but I really can't commit to one color for 3-4 weeks!! As much as I work I can always find time to do my nails! This week I have on OPI yoga-ta get this blue. Alot of times I can get buy 2 get 1 free from Ulta where they are $8.50 a bottle or use one of their coupons. I bought a bunch of China Glaze at Sally's last month for $3.99 each. 

Becca - I am so in the same boat. I am so sick of working so many hours but feel I have to stick with it just to have a job so hubby can continue to go to school - he only works like maybe 15 hours, if that. I make good pay enough to support us both and not have to take out student loans and pay cash for school and we just off all our debt (except for mortgage) but I can't stand the job and hours. I want to quit but I know that just isn't possible with our current situation and my age. My biological clock I feel is ticking and need to make this TTC a priority right now over my career.

I just noticed in my local paper this week that they offer Pregnancy Yoga Classes at a nearby church. I would so love to do it - It is only for 2nd & 3rd Tri though. I totally plan on doing it someday.

Meadows - Yup, 4th cycle too. Here's to hoping this is lucky cycle #4 for both of us!!

Dodge - Welcome back - good to hear from you!! Sorry to hear things didn't work out with FOB!


----------



## beccad

snowflakes120 said:


> Becca - I am so in the same boat. I am so sick of working so many hours but feel I have to stick with it just to have a job so hubby can continue to go to school - he only works like maybe 15 hours, if that. I make good pay enough to support us both and not have to take out student loans and pay cash for school and we just off all our debt (except for mortgage) but I can't stand the job and hours. I want to quit but I know that just isn't possible with our current situation and my age. My biological clock I feel is ticking and need to make this TTC a priority right now over my career.

I know what you mean - I veer wildly from thinking that I should just stick it out, but then I think that it could take ages and I need to sort myself out with a different job. Just in case, you know? But then long term I don't even want to work in my current industry so I don't know why I'm worrying so much! I wasn't ever planning to go back to work after maternity leave anyway. Rarrrr! I'm probably making a mountain out of a molehill, but I just worry about these things. Perhaps I should concentrate on the things I want to do post-baby. I've been thinking about getting a personal-trainer qualification amongst other things.

Cycle 6 for me.


----------



## Nanner

There are so many things to think about when trying to decide if you want to continue working after the LO arrives! I really want to quit and stay at home; economically that would be a good decision since the cost of childcare nearly matches my income. However I'm under contract with the hospital I work with. They've been paying for me to go back to school and if I quit I'll have to repay everything. Plus, I plan on continuing school (assuming I get accepted into the program I'm interested in) so I'd love them to keep paying my tuition! There are a few loopholes to look into

I learned today that I've been scheduled for two military courses. I was accepted into a Warrant Officer program for the army which requires one 5 week course followed by one 9 week course. I have an extension since I'm pregnant so I wouldn't be going until 2013 and they're spread out 3 months about. But who wants to leave a 1 year old at home for that long!? Plus, both courses are lock down (no phones, internet, newspapers...). That will be tough, but in the long run very much worth it.

Sorry for the rant. I just wanted to share the things I'm stressing about! :wacko:


----------



## kimberley3

hello totally of topic but i had my wisdom tooth out today so feeling sorry for myself i promise i will do a proper catch up soon hope all is welll x


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey ladies,
I hope you've had a great start to the weekend. 

Just popping in to say I told my family last night and hubby told his parents today. Really good reactions from everyone. My sister was really good too, I told her about the brown stuff and she said she had it too, so that makes me feel so much better. It's still there a little today, usually just on the first wipe of the day (soz TMI) but I think all is ok.

Anyway, just wanted to say that and I promise to catch up properly with everyone soon.

:dust:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I haven't posted in a while but i have been reading and catching up on what your all getting up too :) 

Poppie glad you got to share your news and i'm sure everything is alright with baby bug :)

Hope the rest of you pregnant ladies are doing good and are suffering to much with symptoms

Becca hope your not too 'up in the air' with what you want to do and that your not to stressed or anything.

AFM, i still haven't decided about the pushchair and car seat. I'm washing the car seat now and i went to have a look and i was like 'awww their lovely' i do want to keep them its just that the car seat hasn't got the newborn head support but i don't want to have to get another one and a car seat is deffinatly going to be used on a regular basis so i think it may have to go although its my favourite lol.

Mum has said if we are keeping them that she wants them at her house as she is more on the superstitious side than i realised and said that you shouldn't have a pushchair in the house before the baby arrives and the whole bad luck thing so yeah.

But once the car seats washed i'll take a photo and put up :) 

On the baby making side i don't think we'll be successfull this month, i'm just not in the mood really tbh. My AF finished and we dtd and i got a UTI which just cleared up and i just don't fancy it lol so we'll see.

xxx


----------



## beccad

You can get head support bits really cheaply wana 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...r_1_19&nodeId=42835041&sr=1-19&qid=1316875143


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww thanks i didn't realise you could get them :) oooo looks like i might be keeping it then :D x


----------



## beccad

Excellent news - loads cheaper than buying a whole new seat!


----------



## pink23

HI girls im back.:flower:
Had a fab holiday, first few days weather was a bit iffy but ast 3 were great. even oh burnt his arms :haha:
Out of the blue i did an opk just to see if anything would come up. I had a line so will try again tomorrow. Ive been having pains so maybe i ov'd on holiday or im due to. who knows but im keeping hopes up.
Oh really want to get a bfp and keeps questioning why it hasnt happened.
will catch up properley tomorrow xx


----------



## Jess137

Hey everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Still no O for me. I think the digi kit I was using give a + when it sees the first sign of LH. I've been using regular OPK's since, and have not gotten a +. The line is getting darker though, so I hope I'm not out. My temp has not gone up either. So either I'm going to O soon, or not at all and I'll have to go up to 100mg of Clomid next cycle. Poo.


----------



## beccad

Pink, glad you had a good holiday. The weather has been pretty good the last few days, and I think it's meant to get even better this coming week.

Jess, hang in there :hugs: I guess it's just trial and error until they get the clomid dosage right?


----------



## Jess137

Yes, they have to make the dose higher if you don't O. I think I'm out this cycle. I was getting almost positive OPK's but today it is lighter than yesterday. I think I started to get an LH surge but did not O. My temps have stayed the same as well, so I know I haven't yet. My doctor said to let her know on the 29th if I still haven't, and she would order a progesterone test again just to make sure. Then start me on progesterone to start AF, and next cycle we will try 100mg of Clomid instead of 50mg like this time.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Turns out the car seat is adjustable for newborns so don't need to buy anything for it. Its practically brand new and came out lovely from the wash :D :D so its definatly a keeper!!! :happydance: not bad since we saved it from being thrown out and tbh i LOVE it. :thumbup: The design is fab for either a boy or girl!!

On the down side i forgot to take a picture and it is now at my mums house :dohh:

xx


----------



## beccad

Is it one of the seats that's suitable from birth to 15 months wana? They seem to adjust to fit bigger babies and keeps the baby rear-facing for longer, which can only be a good thing I think!


----------



## Meadows

So now the in-laws have gone, i am blessed with a bloody cold.....great! Wish this weekend had an extra day as i really don't feel in the mood to go back to work tomo!

Am just generally feeling a bit crappy at the min......it feels like i am NEVER going to have a baby and i just really want one! I guess 4 months ttc isn't that long, but as each month goes by i seem to lose hope.....i need to stay positive, but it's easier said than done! 

Sorry for the rant! Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday eve!


----------



## beccad

Meadows said:


> So now the in-laws have gone, i am blessed with a bloody cold.....great! Wish this weekend had an extra day as i really don't feel in the mood to go back to work tomo!
> 
> Am just generally feeling a bit crappy at the min......it feels like i am NEVER going to have a baby and i just really want one! I guess 4 months ttc isn't that long, but as each month goes by i seem to lose hope.....i need to stay positive, but it's easier said than done!
> 
> Sorry for the rant! Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday eve!

Hun you're not alone with that one :hugs: I feel a bit hopeless about it all at the moment. I'm just starting cycle six now, although we didn't necessarily make a real effort all of them and DH had his ankle surgery, which didn't help. But yes, highly irritating that it's actually not as easy as everyone seems to think it is.


----------



## Meadows

Thanks becca, and in the nicest possible way, i'm glad i'm not alone in feeling like this. It's weird, cos sometimes i feel positive about it all, and think well it'll happen when it's meant to etc......but then on the other hand, i just want it so badly, and think i can't imagine it ever happening. It's crazy how when u don't want a baby, ur lead to believe that if u have unprotected sex once, u could be preganant and people have the morning after pill etc, and then u can actively try for months and NOTHING!

I know 4 months isn't that long in the whole scheme of things, but it's so hard to not become obsessed with it all. I'm in two minds at the min.....think i might not bother with OPKs this month and just try to go with the flow. Maybe i need another focus, and not just thinking aboutTTC all the time, but it's so hard.....mmmmmmm maybe time for a new hobby?!


----------



## pink23

sending hugs meadows. Ive been of pill 4/5 months now and thought it would be so easy to get pregnant as it only took us 2 months with caleb. even oh is getting inpatient lol asking why it hasnt happened xx
we'll get there xx


----------



## Meadows

Thanks pink.....yes lots of positive thoughts.....we WILL get there! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorry you feel like that at the moment Medow :hugs: Hopefully it'll get better for you and like you said it will happen..you will get there :) 

becca as far as i can tell it is a normal rear facing car seat. I'd use it up untill they grow out of it at around 9kg. Well thats the weight you can switch them to a forward facing anyway xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Can't talk much on my phone. Hubby is using computer for school work. Anyways I did my 1st OPK for this cycle and it came up positive . I am in total shock. Hoping I OV tomorrow so we can get in one more BD! Fx!


----------



## pink23

im thinking of mabe getting a clearblue monitor. My cycles are all over the place and would like to know whats happening. Going to hold out until next af i think then probably purchase one xx


----------



## beccad

I can't ever imagine it happening either meadows. It's weird really. Thing is, when I think about my life without children (as ive always thought I would have some) there's just a void almost. Yes - new hobby needed! I've volunteered to help out at Brownies and I'm going to try and do a another sort of volunteer work on one of my days off I think. DH and I are off to France for 10 days for a little holiday and I should ovulate whilst we're away. I'm not going yo bother taking any OPKs or my thermometer with me, though. Going to try and be chilled out!

Snowflake hurray for positive OPK!

Pink I think you can get the monitors cheaper on eBay. Second hand, but saves a bit of cash!


----------



## Nanner

My in-laws were here for a weekend visit and left this morning. I made sure to take my mother in-law shopping (she's been wanting to go sooooooo bad!) so we hit up a few stores. She ended up buying several ducky themed oncies and jammies. They're so cute. She wanted to buy more but is holding off until we find out it we're having a boy or girl. 
I also made it to a few stores for maternity clothes. I find some really nice pieces and am really excited about them. I also found something that I wish I would have found earlier! (I'm probably the last to hear about it!) I bought a couple of stretchy band that you wear around your waist when you're in between sizes. That way, you can leave your normal pants unbuttoned and where the band over top. It peaks out underneath your shirt and looks like a layered cami. This will be so helpful to me since I'm not yet ready for maternity bottoms but my usual pants are nearly strangling me!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. 

Happy Monday :wacko:

Sorry to read that many of you are feeling down about it not happening for you yet. :hugs: I don't really know what to say except that I am thinking of your and praying it will be your time very soon. I feel selfish when I whinge about the things that are happening for me and I forget that some of our lovely Junebugs would give anything to be on their own pregnancy journey. I am sending so much :dust: to you all it's not funny. 

:flower:


----------



## Mrs Mel

On my phone at the mo, so can't write too much but just to say I understand ladies. I feel more and more disheartened as the months go on and the fact that every time AF comes it's another couple of weeks to wait to OV and another couple of weeks to wait for answers. It makes me sad too, more that I just hadn't expected it to take so long and I hadn't expected to want it as much as I do.
Poppie, hun, you really don't need to feel guilty at all. I love the fact that we're all at various stages of our journeys, it's so lovely hearing about how you pregnant ladies are doing!
Will post properly when I get a chance. Have come to work with bad indigestion today, am hoping that it's a good sign . . . xx


----------



## Dinah93

Ov seems to have gotten later again this month - the last 2 months its been CD13, but I'm now CD15 and while I've had +OPK and EWCM, I've not had the vital temp shift. 

I also think I might have broken my DH. This morning he shot out of bed as soon as the alarm went, I think for fear I might try it on again. Turns out 6 times in 48 hours is as much as he can handle before things get a bit raw!

I'm another one a bit fed up that 5 cycles in nothing is happening but at the moment I'm quite relaxed about it. Always get a bit blue when the temps start to nose dive, but getting stroppy about it won't help anything so trying to stay positive.


----------



## snowflakes120

I feel that same as you Meadows, Mrs Mel and Dinah. Just mostly bummed that it hasn't happened yet. It's just so hard when those temps drop and you have AF for a few days as a constant reminder that you didn't get it that month.

AFM, temp raise today so I OV'd yesterday and only got in that one good try. Also BD'd this AM as one last attempt. Oh well, I kinda messed up my cycle days in the beginning which ended up putting me a day behind where I thought I was. Going to remain positive as it only takes that one time anyways.


----------



## beccad

Poppie, don't feel bad about posting your things too! I don't mind reading any of it - I enjoy reading about how things are going, and only have good feelings about you pregnant ladies. A little envious obviously, but definitely not in a negative way.

Dinah :rofl: broken your DH - poor man! Surely you're sore as well?!


----------



## singers_love

I feel the same as poppie. I dont mean to winge, and rant..hope you all get your BFPS soon. 

Mum and my bro were here over the weekend, so had lots of are you excited, how do you feel, should be eating that? blha blah blah!!!! So it was intresting.. To be honest I dont feel pregnant at all.. I have a booking appointment on friday whatever that is!!! a midwife will come to the house and ask questions I think... still feeling sick... urrghhhh its the worst part! still worrying about the scan on the 20th incase somethings gone wrong... rode my vespa for the first time since the summer the other day, and everything time I went over a bump I thought... I hope that hasnt disloged anything.... Im also hungry as well as feeling sick, which is bizare! Having weird dreams...last night my teeth were falling out, not sleeping well, but I am hoping as soon as I start work i will be so tired i will be knocked out. I will have to ask the midwife about the bike I suppose.. 

How is everyone.. OPKS never really worked for me, they were never ever dark enough, so perhaps you have had a positive opk jess.. you just have a low about of hormone.. 

Well ladies, headache and sickness prevail, am going to go lay in bed and read a book.. Hope everyone is well.. 

Swan any bump pics... So enivous... I still just look fat!!! 

Maybe we should start a junebugs Bump pics... what do you think ladies ??


----------



## kimberley3

hello hope all is well, 
does anybody else feel like the year is going so quick yet going so slow?

i know what you mean about it not going to happen, i feel like that and then i feel like i im lucky to of had it happen but then at the same time i feel like ive not had a proper go at it! its all a waiting game but good things will happen to those wait.

And i think we should start the bump pics of the june bugs! would be nice.
wisdom removal went well, hurt soooo much but its not as painful i can open my mouth more now lol. the stiches should disvole in 2weeks. i was auite lucky to have it out friday as they had someone cancel as otherwise i would of had it out right where we woulld be sure if we was or not. so now i dont have to worry about having drugs and such if i could be preggers.
.

im going to see my friend today for dinner which should be nice even tho i will be having mash potatoe lol! due to the tooth removal, my friend is 15weeks pregant she would of been 3weeks ahead of me, which is hard but i have to deal with it!. 


Afm- 

on cd10 and started the bding not sure when i should ovulate thinking around cd15 but im just going to keep doing the deed everyday from now, im in two minds about using opk this month as oh thinks its getting a little pressured. and to be honest i feel like im just thinking about it all the time, so i might just play it by ear, will save me money!! oh wont use anything like preeseed or softcups and the rest as he wants it natural which is annoying but at the same time i can see his point. but its still annoying knowing that we can use something to help and he keeps saying:we did it before without anything so we can do it again.. ahahhhaha 

hope is all a happy monday x
x


----------



## Meadows

Don't be so silly poppie and singers.....it is lovely to hear from all of u pregnant ladies.....the only think that keeps me positive!!! Just wish i could join u!! 

Am glad (in the nicest poosible way) that i am not alone in my depressing thoughts about it never happening! It will happen tho ladies, and one day we'll be mummys, and brilliant ones at that!!!

I'm CD12 and haven't started OPK's....don't think i'll bother this month, as the first month we ttc, i didnt bother with all that, and it happened (even if it didn't last long) just want to be as relaxed as possible, but find it hard to do that considering every single day i think about it!! Arrrgghh!

Anyway, my cold is still hanging around and it's only Monday....it's gonna be a looooong week!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i must be the only one thats statred to think we should put it off a while. I don't know as time goes on i have been getting less and less sure which dosen't really fit tbh with me and how i've always been and thought. Last year when we got pregnant by accident i was over the moon and then when we MC i was devestated so i don't really know why i'm having such a bit turn around. 

I do now think though because of OH's complete lack of ability to manage his money that has been proved this week that we could do with earning more money maybe or just waiting till we've paid off a few things.

I'm just not really sure whats going on in my head because i mean the car seat we've now aquired i LOVE and am so happy we have it and theres still little that makes me go 'aww' and 'i can't wait' but at the same time i haven't felt broody really in a good few months, maybe even before we started trying.

ahhhh i just don't know but i need to speak to OH anyway i did try and bring it up the other week but he thought i was being silly lol 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. :flower:

Another day in the office today, boring! Looking forward to Thursday as we're driving to Canberra (7 hours!) for a friend's wedding on Friday. I will get to tell my friends about our secret then and also find out officially from my other friend who I know is pregnant too.

I told another of my best friends yesterday - remember the one I did the baby shower for? It was great to be able to tell her. She's due in 9 days time, so I was able to say that her baby won't have to wait long to have a playmate. She was so excited for us and couldn't believe I kept it a secret from her for so long!

I went up to our new home yesterday to meet the people who are doing our blinds. I also saw our site supervisor who said that we should get the keys probably around the 14th October. We needed to know so we could give notice to our real estate about moving out of our unit. So we've said we'll be out by the 31st October. It's all very exciting!! 

*Kim *- ouchie about the wisdom tooth removal. I had mine out years ago in hospital. I was such a sook, I cried all the way to the operating theatre. Recovery was fine though, didn't have any issues. 

I hope everyone has a great day.... here's more :dust: for you all!


----------



## Dinah93

beccad said:


> Dinah :rofl: broken your DH - poor man! Surely you're sore as well?!

Not at all - don't know what that says about me! We did use conceive+ most of the time though. 



wanaBmummy said:


> Well i must be the only one thats statred to think we should put it off a while. I don't know as time goes on i have been getting less and less sure which dosen't really fit tbh with me and how i've always been and thought. Last year when we got pregnant by accident i was over the moon and then when we MC i was devestated so i don't really know why i'm having such a bit turn around.
> 
> I do now think though because of OH's complete lack of ability to manage his money that has been proved this week that we could do with earning more money maybe or just waiting till we've paid off a few things.
> 
> I'm just not really sure whats going on in my head because i mean the car seat we've now aquired i LOVE and am so happy we have it and theres still little that makes me go 'aww' and 'i can't wait' but at the same time i haven't felt broody really in a good few months, maybe even before we started trying.
> 
> ahhhh i just don't know but i need to speak to OH anyway i did try and bring it up the other week but he thought i was being silly lol
> 
> xxx

I think these are normal feelings, but you do need to make him understand this is serious and he can't ignore the conversation because he hopes if he laughs it off you'll let it go. DH and I agreed to start trying in March, then I went away for a week without him, left him a list of some essential things that needed doing, and some other things it would be handy to do to help me out. I came back and NOTHING had been done all week - and he was irrationally pleased with himself he'd tidied the study - despite missing 3 bill payments and going overdrawn as he didn't move money between two accounts. I hit the roof, burst out crying, and told there was no way we could have a baby when I couldn't cope with the responsibilities of being the only adult in the house already. Since then he has changed completely, I won't say he's not still a scatter brain and leaves everything till the very last minute (which drives me mad and is the reason we were hurtling to drop some papers off at 10pm last night rather than posting them last week) but he saw he needed to step up and he did. Sometimes people just need a handy nudge to cop on to their lax behaviour in one area or another. 

I don't know if you're religious at all but I like this verse: 

Deuteronomy 24:5 NIV

If a man has recently married, he must not be sent to war or have any other duty laid on him. For one year he is to be free to stay at home and bring happiness to the wife he has married.

In my church the pastor interprets this as the bible stressing the importance of spending time as man and wife before embarking on a new journey. We are encouraged to step back from other responsibilities (DH quit the church worship group for example as it took 2 evenings and a weekend day off us every week, and we both left bible study as it was done different evenings men and women so we were only getting one evening together) to make time to just spend the two of you, not one or two evenings a week, but as much as you can. We've found this has taken us from being a good and happy couple to a very, very close and solid couple, and I do think spending some time after our wedding together, and focusing on our life together (which for us did mean addressing our financial priorities together as well) has really helped us know where we want to be. DH wanted a baby from the day we were wed, but I wanted to wait as I wanted a baby but didn't feel that I needed to have it yet, and he now agrees this was the right thing to do. 

Feeling blue this morning. No temp rise, looks like I tried to OV but didn't this month. Which is not an issue I've encountered before.


----------



## beccad

Wana, I must agree with dinah about having some time after marriage just as a couple (I wouldn't consider myself a religious person). DH and I lived together for three years before we were married, but the dynamic of our relationship change somewhat from just living together to being married. The first couple of years of our marriage (married 3.5 years now) were a bit rough to be honest - it took a bit of time to adjust, although I can't pinpoint anything specific. We were still learning so much about each other, and I found having to totally refocus my life to someone else's needs and wants (although not losing myself entirely in the process) was quite a challenge. I'd say it's only really in the last year that I've felt really settled. Obviously every couple is different, but perhaps some time to adjust might help you feel better about TTC?

Aside from that, I think the responsibility thing is quite common! I'm pretty responsible with my money, although haven't always been and have learned the hard way, but DH is a bit different. He isn't irresponsible as such (the mortgage always gets paid and suchlike) but his attitude and priorities towards debt and spending is totally different to mine. He has two credit cards that between them have quite a significant amount sitting on them, just on interest free payment schedules (it's not a totally unsumountable amount to repay with our level of income, but would probably take a good 18 months!) I discovered recently that he's only been making the minimum repayments on it all, yet at the same time is making plans to borrow more money to build a garage at the side of our house, thereby taking on more debt :dohh:

When I spoke to him about it he genuinely didn't see any problem with that, but then I explained that the likelihood is that once we have a baby we'll be dependent on his income and that alone, and we'll have to be much more careful about what we spend, so having to repay all that credit card debt will make things much harder. It's like he doesn't have any fore-thought about such things :shrug: It genuinely doesn't occur to him to plan finances for the future! I think perhaps I do have to think about these things because it's my life that's going to change significantly when we have a baby, whereas he'll continue going to work and earning, with not much of a change to his life. So the credit cards should now be paid off in 17 months I think we worked out, so quite a long time, but it'll mean we'll have all that extra income every month afterwards!


----------



## singers_love

Wanna - I have lived with my OH for nearly 6 years before we got married (been together nearly 8 years) we have been married a year, and though oh wanted children from the get go... (I had known him for 3 weeks, I was sat at a bus stop and he said you do realise we are going to get married!!!) I think I was the one dragging my heels, but you have to do whats right for you... I really didnt want children at all untill January, then suddenly bam..I wanted children, now that we have our BFP im petrified that we have made the wrong desicion and that Im not going to be any good! 

But I trust myself, and my OH that whatever happens, we will sort it out and get through it...

I think you need to talk to your OH about your concerns.. and not worry about how you feel about TTC your still young, so its not as if you havent got time on your side.. Enjoy being with your OH Im sure once you have sorted through everything your feeling, you will have deicded whether you want to start again or not.. :flower:

We wont mind you hanging around!!! :winkwink: Also Im sure your mum will hold on to the baby things until your ready! :flower: Im mean my in laws have got all my OH's child things incase we were ever going to have children!! 

Feeling less sick today than yesterday :happydance:... which is a bonus, might be down to the cocktail tea my OH made me last night.. So quite please about that.. hoping it doesnt mean anything bad... (just keeping that out of my head!!) :dohh:

Last night when we got into bed, OH picked up the Tesco catalogue (when we got in we ut it on the bed rather than putting away properly :dohh:) and he opened up the baby pages, and was looking at prams, and car seats, and all things we might need.. I thought it was quite sweet , but I feel weird looking at those sort of things as we arent even that far along... I dont know when Im going to feel ready to start getting things.. probably when I stop looking fat and start looking more pregnant! :blush:

Swan how you doing??  
Jess hows the clomid going?? 

How is everyone...??


----------



## Nanner

Wow, there is some deep discussions going on. I think that it's good for us to start talking about the "behind the scenes" of baby making. We're usually so blinded by cute little bundles that we forget how much they cost, that us mommies might have to quit our jobs to care for them, that maybe we don't know our OHs as well as we thought, or that we might just want a little more "me" time. 

I've been married for six years and we lived together for one. Total, we've been together for ten years. It's taken us that long to get ready. We racked up student loans and credit card debt in college. We wanted to travel and we spent the first half of our marriage moving constantly. Now, with just about 2 years of payments on student loans, no credit card debt, and we own our own home, I think we're ready. I think we all realize that there is never a perfect time, so we have to go for it during the best time.

No matter when we all have LO, I know that each and every one of them will be loved and cared for. We're all going to make great mommies! :baby:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! I've missed a lot in being absent for a few days! And some deep conversations at that. 

:hugs: to all of those ladies out there who are struggling with TTC and the emotions accompanying the process. My heart goes out to every one of you, as I know how I am with patience. It's never easy wanting something so badly and not knowing when's the right time, or waiting for the right time.

Hubby and I were together for 6 years before we got married. We never lived together until we got married - heck, he got his diploma in the mail on the day of our wedding, and had only been home for a week before we got hitched. :haha: We enjoyed almost 3 years of marriage before we started TTC, and will be at almost 3.5 years when the baby arrives. We felt it was good to take some time to enjoy ourselves, our freedom and prepare ourselves, especially financially but also mentally. We both were fresh out of college when we got married, so we just weren't prepared to take care of ourselves at that point, let along a small child.

After 9 years of being together, I still feel as though I learn a little more about him daily. It's crazy.

But I'd definitely sit down with him, Wana, and have a serious conversation about managing money, the future, etc. :hugs: Good luck in doing so!

AFM... nothing really happening here. I'm at work. I'm tired. What else is new? LOL.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
I've only had the chance to skim through the recent posts. It's taken us awhile to get to the baby making stage in our lives too. We'll have been married for 8 years next April and been together 10 years this year. We went straight from Uni into jobs, bought new cars and have just been trying to find our place in the world. After living in a couple of places we're now we're in Melbourne, we love it here and couldn't see us living anywhere else. I'm very close with my family even though we don't live near each other we're just a phone call away. So we went down the home building path and always knew we'd have kids once we had our own home. We won't do it easy one baby bug comes along with the mortgage, but I have always wanted to work with little kids so what's better than being a stay at home mum and having other kids come round to play and get paid for it??

Anyway... you do what you have to do hey???

So today I've had a bit of queasiness, ugh... not good when you're just sitting in the office and I didn't bring enough snacks. I feel ok when I eat, but only for like 5 mins.

Packing tonight for our trip to Canberra in the morning. I hope I go ok in the car. I think I'll try to nap. Can't wait to get there and see my other best friend and tell her.


I hope everyone has a great end to the week, I might get on when I'm away but if not I shall talk to you all on Monday.
:flower:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wana, you have to do what's right for you hun, but definitely speak to hubby, don't have things bottled up inside :)

It's been nice to hear about you and your men . . . I met mine was I was 20 (he's 4 years older than I am), we moved in together the following year, got married when I was 25 and I'm now 28. It's always been very effortless with my hubby really - in a good way. We met, hit it off straight away and have just grown together as the years have gone by. We've had our fair share of learning to adapt to each other, especially living together. I think the thing I've done differently with him is that we talk through things if there's a problem, rather than argue about it. In past relationships it would have been an argument, but with OH, we sit and talk things through ans usually resolve them that way.
It was him who originally wanted babies, fairly soon after we got married (he had just turned 30) I wasn't really ready back then and told him, the following year we did try for a while, but were forced to stop TTC, for financial reasons. It's only this year (June) we've felt ready to try again. We both really want it now and will be so excited to finally get pregnant!

I hope that you're all doing ok! *Beccad*, did you make any decisions about your job? It is so tough trying to balance it all.

AFM, 12DPO, BFN this morning, but temps are still up. Symptoms I have currently really could be AF coming or pregnancy, so it's just a case of wait and see I guess!

Hope everyone has a good Wednesday, almost 1/2 through the working week already!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Have a great time *Poppie*!


----------



## wanaBmummy

well me and OH met at collage when when i'd just turned 18 and he'd not long turned 17. A month later we started going out. About 6 months later we got engaged in the April whilst on holiday but didn't announce it to anyone other than my parents until the Christmas so 8 months later. In that May a month later he moved in with me at my parents we lived there together for 14 months and then moved out which was last year. We then moved our wedding forward a year to obviously this August just gone and we aer now abouts to move again just 15 months of living where we are and we will now have been together 3 years.

So as you can see we've had quite the accelerate relationship anyway. I've been working full time for 2 years now and OH 1 year. We both did part time before that, neither of us did the uni thing. As some one else said, we've never had a full on argument. We talk alot about everything. Yes i can be a bit naffed off at the time but its never shouting and anger and what not.

Anyway we talked about it last night and OH had noticed i wasn't really that excited or broody as i had been anyway so we are going to take a few months and see where we are after christmas. I'm not going back on any contraceptive we'll just leave it and use the 'pull out method' As it stands i could already be pregnant anyway so if that does happen it all goes out the window anyway. But yeah we are taking a break to just take time for us and sort out the new house when we move etc

But i will be keeping any eye on all you lovely ladies!! I want to see the rest of you get your bfp's!! and i want to see your lovely baba's when they are born :D :D xxx


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> I hope that you're all doing ok! *Beccad*, did you make any decisions about your job? It is so tough trying to balance it all.
> 
> AFM, 12DPO, BFN this morning, but temps are still up. Symptoms I have currently really could be AF coming or pregnancy, so it's just a case of wait and see I guess!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Wednesday, almost 1/2 through the working week already!

Well, we're going on holiday on Sunday (road-trip in France for 10 days) so not really worrying about the job situation at the moment. I have decided that whatever I do I'm going to make the most I can from my current job, push myself to achieve more than I currently do. I have quite a flexible role, really, and I could take it in quite a few directions. I've just been put in charge of the website so have to do some training for that and that's quite a lot of new skills to be learning (maybe useful for the future? who knows!)

Poppie, have a fab time in Canberra! From what I've read it seems to have a lot of green space?


----------



## singers_love

well I feel like a winge... so... please feel free to move past this post! 

I have finally found something that makes me feel less sick (a particular herbal tea) and now have found out Im not allowed it pregnancy as it can induce a MC so... after last night (had horrible dream about having a MC) Im annoyed and upset that I might have done something unconcious to risk this BFP... 

Im going to the singing/banquet thing on Saturday (also happens to be my birthday) and found out that I couldnt have the starter (prawns) so they have arrange another starter for me (goats chesse) which I also cant have... and Im just annoyed about all the things that I cant have!!!! So my starter is going to be salad! Im sure that Im not going to get listeria, or whatever you get from shellfish at a coorperate banquet! its not like you are anymore likely to get ill because you are pregnant your just as likely as you were before you were pregnant and you dont see normal people avoiding cheeses incase!!! AGGGHHHHhhh 

Im sorry for the rant.. just feeling very frustrated and after a horrible nights sleep and dream.. I think Im going to go out and spend some money.. might make me feel better! thank you for allowing me to rant like this! 
Has anyone heard from Jess Recently??


----------



## Jess137

Hey guys, sorry I've not been around lately. I've been exhausted. The cat's been sick, which means a twice daily battle to force medicine down her throat (getting up very early in the morning since DH leaves for work before I even get up - it takes both of us to give her the medicine). My jewelry party is Friday, so I've been trying to make as much new stuff as I can. Plus I never ovulated this cycle, so I have to get a progesterone test tomorrow, then start Provera to induce my period, then go up to 100mg of Clomid next cycle. It's all very mentally exhausting.

Wana, I understand where you're coming from. I've been back and forth in my head lately wondering if we're doing the right thing TTC. But we've also lived together for over 2 years and our 1 year wedding anniversary is coming up on October 10 - so we've had quite a bit more time as a couple living together and a married couple than you two have. We still have quite a bit of debt, but if we waited until my student loans were paid off, I'd be 50 before we had kids! I don't think that there is going to be the "right time" for us. I just don't think that everything in our lives is going to magically line up and create the perfect circumstances to start a family (unless we won the lottery...which would involve actually buying tickets!).

Sorry for the pity party!

I'll try to get on more often and keep up with everyone. My life is just really busy ATM.


----------



## lu-is

Hi Everyone, sorry I've been super scarce. 



singers_love said:


> well I feel like a winge... so... please feel free to move past this post!
> 
> I have finally found something that makes me feel less sick (a particular herbal tea) and now have found out Im not allowed it pregnancy as it can induce a MC so... after last night (had horrible dream about having a MC) Im annoyed and upset that I might have done something unconcious to risk this BFP...
> 
> Im going to the singing/banquet thing on Saturday (also happens to be my birthday) and found out that I couldnt have the starter (prawns) so they have arrange another starter for me (goats chesse) which I also cant have... and Im just annoyed about all the things that I cant have!!!! So my starter is going to be salad! Im sure that Im not going to get listeria, or whatever you get from shellfish at a coorperate banquet! its not like you are anymore likely to get ill because you are pregnant your just as likely as you were before you were pregnant and you dont see normal people avoiding cheeses incase!!! AGGGHHHHhhh
> 
> Im sorry for the rant.. just feeling very frustrated and after a horrible nights sleep and dream.. I think Im going to go out and spend some money.. might make me feel better! thank you for allowing me to rant like this!
> Has anyone heard from Jess Recently??

Was the goat cheese starter going to be cooked? it's safe if it's been heated. Have fun at the singing banquet, that seems really neat!
It's hard when things you really want aren't safe, like tea and tasty cheese. I found a lemon tea that is safe which makes me happy. I think it's the only tea at work that is okay to have.

WannaB - I hope you guys really enjoy the newly wed time right now, it's a really neat and special time. .. and definetly full of changes. When you're ready to start again I hope you get a big huge positive nice and fast. :D
To be honest I get worried now if we waited for the "right time". too late lol

Jess- Sorry your kitty is sick. dang! good luck with the progesterone test.

AFM - I don't want to make this super long but I've been busy with work, house looking, baking, packing, and my mom's in the hospital again. :( 
We've got Thanksgiving coming up in a week and a hafl, so I'll get to see her then (yay!) I just feel bad for her, I hope she can come out for the weekend.
Good news - we get to hear the baby's heartbeat next week!! :D


----------



## Jess137

Sorry your mom is sick. I hope she can be there for the holiday.


----------



## beccad

Luis sorry your mom is sick - I hope she's well enough to come home soon. Having loved ones in a hospital is exhausting xx

Jess, I hope your cat is better soon!


----------



## Nanner

Luis- I hope your mom is feeling better soon.
You'll love hearing the baby's heartbeat! That was what finally made me accept that this was real and that there hadn't been any mistakes. :cloud9:

Poppie- Have fun on your trip. Also, I heard that sucking on saltine crackers helps with MS. Plus, it takes a while to melt them so you're not gorging all day to keep from getting nauseous. :sick:

WanaB- I'm glad you and your hubby are taking some time for yourselves. My hubby and I really enjoyed our first years alone. I think you'll appreciate it in the end. Plus you're so young that you have lots of time to have babies.

Singers-I know what you mean about feeling like you can't eat anything! I was really nervous about most foods at first. I finally asked my doctor about it and he said that as long as it's something I usually eat and as long as I don't have certain things more than once a week (eg lunch meat, crawfish...) then I wouldn't need to be concerned.

Mel- My fingers are crossed for a BFP this month and not AF! 

AFM, I'm officially in my first maternity tops today. My belly was starting poke out from under some of my shirts. They're a little big but I appreciate the bagginess of them! Plus, they're really cute! It's nice that fashion has made an appearance in maternity clothes these last few years. Unfortunately, workout gear is behind the fashion/ quality curve and it's TOUGH to find bottoms in a 36" length. (I'm 5'10") However, I have been wearing these stretchy bands that looks like the bottoms of camisoles over unbuttoned pants. It looks cute plus gives me extra room in the waist.

So that's my big mile marker! I've been feeling pretty good; energetic and comfortable. How's the other preggo ladies feeling? Any TTC ladies testing soon?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Sorry to hear your kitty is sick. Hope she feels better soon. I hear ya about having to have 2 people to hold her to give meds - it takes 2 of us and her wrapped in a blanket to give ear drops when she has an ear infections - which happens too much bc she has bad allergies. Poor baby. 

Luis - Sending good thoughts to your mama. I hope she gets better for the weekend. Awesome about the HB next week!

Singers - Spending money always makes me feel better! Go and get it girl!

Becca - Enjoy your trip to France! I am green with envy!

Poppie - Enjoy your trip too! Hope you feel good the entire way and have loads of fun telling friends!

Meadows & Dinah - Have you OV'd yet? I think I am 3dpo (could be 4dpo) OPK's were confusing as were my temps. Hope y'all are around the same. I was determined to be calm this month - and I think it worked as my OV went back to normal to the usual CD13 or so. Trying to feel good about this month but was caught a bit off guard and just hope that we caught it in time.

Wana - Glad you had a good heart to heart with your hubby. I am sure it feels like a huge weight was lifted off your chest.

As for Hubby and I's life story - We have been happily together for 9 years in December. Will be married for 5 years in January. I was 22; he was 20 when we met. 3 years after we met, we moved into an apt together for 1 year. We then decided to move from Buffalo, NY to Charlotte, NC together. As soon as we moved we bought a new house, got engaged and got married shortly after. We have been holding off on children til we got finances together and hubby got closer to finishing his Electrical Engineering Degree - He is one of those people that I feel will forever be in school - he already has 2 Associates Degrees and is working on his Bachelors Degree. I graduated with my Bachelors Degree in Business in 2004 while we were living in NY. Now we are 100% debt free (except for mortgage) and are paying cash for his tuition each semester so we will continue to not incur any student loans. I am so proud of us for being able to do this as I am the breadwinner and he works less than part time (lucky if he gets 15 hrs a week of work). So times have been hard for us these past few years taking a huge pay cut on him barely working but am so happy that we have met our financial goals earlier than planned - this is a huge accomplishment for us. Having a child during those times would not have been feasible or enjoyable. Now is the perfect time to start a family for us - FINALLY!


----------



## singers_love

Snowflakes, My husband is a bit like that... He has his BMus, MMus, and now is about to start his PhD! 

Jess hope your cat gets better.. Dont worry about not appearing to often.. we all have different things to do.

Nanner - I just bought my first pair of (two sizes bigger than I am ) leggings!

Luis Im sorry your mum gets better soon 

ladies spent some money feel a bit better but keep forgetting everything! Definately pregnancy brain! I drove (on my vespa took about 15 mins) to get some mascara spent about 30 mins in the shop choosing other things, and then realised as I stood at the checkout I had forgotten my MONEY!! 
I ended up going back out today to buy some, and forgot that I was suppose to get my OH;s Passport certififed!!! 

I have my first "booking" appointment tommorrow whatever tha tmeans, I have already had blood done, so Im suspecting its just going to be lots of question asking. anyone else had one of these? The MW is coming to my home, which I thought was quite nice! 

Well ladies I have to paint my nails, raedy for Sat.. Has anyone heard that nail varnish is also bad if your pregnant? Appartenly due to some specfic chemicals.... I have had a look at my varnish and none of them seem to have the chemicals DVB or Formadehyde so I think Im safe...
Have a good evening ladies


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lu-is, hope your Mum is doing alright and Jess, I hope your cat is ok too. Hugs to you both.

Just a quick note to say, temp dropped today and got a BFN, so looking likely that it's on to month 5 for me ...


----------



## beccad

Crap news Mrs Mel :hugs: Hope you're not feeling too bad about it...


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thank you. Feeling a bit crappy, but I'll be ok!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Mrs Mel. 

Sorry to hear things at home are chaotic Jess. :hugs: Hope they improve soon!

You can paint your nails, no problem Singers. :) Just do so where you're not locked in a small room with the smell, lol. I've painted my fingers and toes non-stop thus far, without issue. If it's nice enough, I'll open a window and sit beside it just to ventilate the house in general since nobody likes that smell :haha: but otherwise I make sure I do it in the living room or something open like that. 

Sorry your mom is sick Lu-is; I hope she's recovered soon! :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

snowflakes120 said:


> Think I may be 4dpo too...although there is a chance its 6. I seem to have a big rise then one day dip, then rise again. I find it hard to temp as my contacts aren't in yet and our room is quite dark, so I often get hubby to read it. To see if there is a realistic chance he cant read I've been double checking since yesterday. Day two of the test and he reads a 36.76 as 36.16! This only reafirms to me he probably got it wrong.
> 
> Regardless, I no longer expect or even hope for a bfp, I acccept this seems to be a long slog for us.


----------



## Jess137

Just a quick update, I'll try to catch up later.

Saw my doctor yesterday. I had my progesterone test and I didn't O this cycle (like I thought). I had 2 options. One was to get another ultrasound, and if it was ok, I could just go ahead and start another round of Clomid without having a period. However it would not be covered by insurance (so about $1000). Or I can take the Provera, wait for AF, then start the 100mg Clomid next cycle. I had to do the 2nd option since I don't have $1000 laying around. So will be starting the Provera today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess137 said:


> Just a quick update, I'll try to catch up later.
> 
> Saw my doctor yesterday. I had my progesterone test and I didn't O this cycle (like I thought). I had 2 options. One was to get another ultrasound, and if it was ok, I could just go ahead and start another round of Clomid without having a period. However it would not be covered by insurance (so about $1000). Or I can take the Provera, wait for AF, then start the 100mg Clomid next cycle. I had to do the 2nd option since I don't have $1000 laying around. So will be starting the Provera today.

I know you said you don't have the money laying around. But my friend was on Clomid. Just wanted to let you know that Clomid gave her pretty bad cysts. She had a polyp the size of an apricot and had to have surgery to remove it. The only reason she knew about the cysts were because of the monitoring ultrasounds her RE did. He was 100% sure it was from the high dosage of Clomid she used for a few months. It really is an important part of the Clomid process. Might be something to do in a couple months to check to see if you develop any cysts. I'm not saying not to use it bc I know it helps lots of women get pregnant from using it, I would just limit the times you use it and be sure to get an ultrasound in a few months. Good luck!!


----------



## Jess137

Yeah, my doctor said that if it doesn't work next cycle, we would try 150mg. If that doesn't work, she is going to switch me to Femara instead which doesn't really have many side effects. So I'm not planning on being on the Clomid more than 3 months. I know I'll have to get an ultrasound again sometime if I haven't gotten pg yet, but maybe at the beginning of the year. That way I will have the money in my flex account. I would do the ultrasound now but I only have about $400 left in the account.


----------



## beccad

It sounds expensive Jess. I'm very thankful that we don't have to worry about stuff like that here. 

Incidentally, what happens to people in the US who can't afford health insurance, generally I mean not just for fertility stuff.


----------



## Meadows

Snowflakes, not sure if I've ovulated or not yet, as haven't bothered testing this cycle! Having said that I have generally been ovulating on CD16 the past couple of months, and today I am CD17 so I think it should have happened by now! We've just been BDing every other day since AF left, so it'd sometimes hard to tell what my CM is like as it could just be his left overs! Sorry tmi! Normally I have a 30/31 day cycle so we'll see over the next two weeks......here we go again, the lovely TWW!!! 

Sorry jess to hear about all ur issues, that all sounds very expensive, just an added stress I can imagine u don't need. Sorry mrs mel too. Fingers crossed for you both.

I hope everyone else is ok.....enjoy the weekend!


----------



## lu-is

Mrs. Mel, sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Dinah - good thing you double checked the temperatures, that's a shame if he did get them mixed up. Good luck anways, maybe it'll happen because you don't expect a positive?

Jess - Good luck with the next cycle and the Provera. :hugs:
I agree with Becca, that sounds costly, how do people afford it? :( I didn't know an ultrasound is about $400

Meadows - ooh, good luck with the TWW - sounds like you got lots of BDing in ;)

I think my bump is ready to pop out soon.. maybe the next week or two? My pants are getting snugger. I feel more bloated/fatter lately I'm hoping people at work haven't noticed yet.. Soon I'll be telling my supervisor.

As for my mom, she took a bad turn yesterday and seems to have some sort of infection (her white blood cell count is high) so now they've put her on two kinds of antibiotics. It's unfortunate that they don't know where/what the infection is from. I hope they can get some answers today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Healthcare is very hard here and is one the reasons why we waited as well. I just got done paying off a surgery I had in May 2009. I had to pay $5,000 for it and that was with my insurance - If didn't have insurance it would have been about $30,000. We are currently taking a gamble right now in the sense that my insurance could possibly change in June to a worse policy or hopefully to a better policy. If I get pregnant anytime now I have no idea what I would be responsible for paying. Really sucks. If it stays the same - I will have to pay $3,500. 

Jess - That is awesome that you and your Dr. already have plan in place and you won't be on it for long. My friend did 10 months so I think you will def be safe. 

Meadows - Hooray for 2ww! 

Luis - I will pray for your mother.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick check in from me. Such a big few days traveling, the wedding etc. I'm so tired! I told 2 of my good friends - "L" and "S" who were very happy for us. My friend "A" who was supposed to tell me about her pregnancy at the wedding didn't say a thing, so I didn't share with her either. I also found out from my friend "L" that our other friend "J" is also pregnant, she also didn't tell. Those two can be a little weird though. 

I did tell some other friends of mine today who I know through another forum. We had a meet up in the city. They were great, really lovely and excited. I'm glad I told them. I will announce it on the other forum tomorrow I think. Still keeping it off Facebook though. 

I hope everyone is doing ok. 

*lu-is* - sorry to hear about your Mum. Sending thoughts and prayers.

*Mrs Mel* - Sorry about AF :(

*Jess *- I hope that you can get your dosage right soon.

Catch up properly soon. 

xoxo


----------



## Jess137

A lot of people are on Medicaid, which is the state sponsored insurance, but I don't think it covers infertility either. And the ultrasound was over $1000 I think (the last one I had).

Meadows, FX'd for you in the TWW!

Lu-is, I really hope they find out what's wrong with your mom.

Poppie, wow, you have a lot of self restraint! I don't think I'd be able to go that long without saying anything on FB.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. It's Monday again!

10 weeks today! :happydance:

Such a struggle to get out of bed this morning as daylight savings time started for us on Saturday night, so we lost an hour and I'm having trouble adjusting! Not to mention just general tiredness from the weekend.

I hope everyone is going ok?? I'm off for bloods today, there's lots of things on my referral sheet that they are going to be checking for. 2 weeks to go until my 12 week scan, can't wait. I'm also a bit worried though that things won't be right, so just have to keep telling myself not to worry. 

I hope you all have a great week! :)


----------



## CeeDee

Hi everyone! Ive been gone awhile, but lurking a bit. I liked reading everyones life stories.

Lu-is sorry to hear about your mother. I will keep her in my prayers.

Poppie, I was so nervous about my 12 week scan as well. Once I saw the baby on the screen I felt so much better. I hope youre not too nervous.

AFM, my morning sickness has gotten a little better. I had my 12 week scan this past Monday. Im waiting for the blood test, but the NT measured 1.2mm and the nasal bone was present. The heartbeat was 162. It was very long scan and I had a very full bladder. I have my next appointment with the OB on Thursday. After seeing the ultrasound Im thinking its a girl. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6









Baby 12 weeks#2.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7









Baby 12 weeks#3.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jess137

I have no idea about the gender but you have a beautiful little baby in there!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to all of you &#8211; I was away from my computer all weekend, so checking in to see how my lovely ladies are doing. 

sorry to hear of your O frustrations, Jess. :( I hope the doctors are able to best guide you in the decisions to make &#8211; always nice to have supportive and informative doctors! 

depends on the circumstances, Becca &#8211; some people are on state aid and stuff like that, so I believe taxpayers cover their health care through what they pay in taxes (from what I understand anyway, I&#8217;ve never been on it before but this is what people tell me lol but I could be wrong). and many others simply pay off their medical bills by monthly. my sister had to with the birth of Aiden, because she was laid-off during pregnancy and cobra healthcare or whatever she was on charged her a fortune (almost 10,000) to have him&#8230; so she paid it in increments. healthcare here is just ridiculous in so many ways. 

thoughts and prayers for you and your family at this time, Lu-is; especially for your poor momma! :hugs:

:dust: :dust: to all of you who are in your TWW!

congrats on 10 weeks Poppie! 

aww beautiful scan pics Cee! :hugs: so adorable! if I had to guess I&#8217;d say girl, but I&#8217;m just going based on how she looks compared to Aria&#8217;s 12-week. :haha: but hey, you&#8217;re already 13 weeks chick, so you&#8217;re moving right along now! you&#8217;ll be finding out the sex then at 20? 

hope everyone is doing well, in their various stages of chaos on this Monday morning. I have nothing new nor exciting to report, because it&#8217;s just another Monday for me, and I&#8217;m tired. :haha:


----------



## lu-is

Hello Everyone, boy have I had a doozy of a day!
We went to a movie last night and while we were driving home some young guy rear ended us at a red light then drove off!! I can't believe it, we've never had someone hit and run! wow!
The seat belt locked across my abdomen when they hit us so I had some cramping after the accident. We decided to go get everything checked out at the hospital; I would feel so bad if we went home and things did not turn out okay. We went to the ER from about 12:20am-5am got some blood work and a portable U/S (yay got to see the baby moving around!). Everything looked good (phew) and we went back later today 9am-12 to get a full ultrasound today. I got to see my little guy (or girl), wow what an experience!! So cute! I got see it's little spine and bum, then it turned over and showed us it's arms and legs. The baby's fine and healthy and moving around like crazy.
I'm glad my DH, the baby and I are all okay. I think I can feel the baby moving now. :)

Oh yeah, baby measures 14 weeks 0days today (oooh that's ahead of what I expected); heartbeat was 122.

Poppie - We haven't said anything on facebook yet either. We've been telling people in person. I think I'll probably tell my supervisor this week at work. Good luck with the blood work.

CeeDee - yay for your U/S!! Baby looks good! Thanks for sharing pics. We didn't get any pics from the hospital, I guess I'll just have to wait until 20 wks.

Swan - wow $10,000 just to have the baby?? I was reading some numbers posted on the wall in the ER this morning and for uninsured canadians a newborn was $375 and for non-Canadians the price was only $938 and according to the sheet that included NICU and some other acronyms I didn't know. 

Thank you everyone for the positive thoughts and prayers, they must be helping my mom is getting better and will be going for surgery on Friday morning. Hooray!


----------



## Jess137

Oh my gosh Lu-is, that must have been so scary! I'm glad both of you and baby are ok! It must have been really cool to see baby though.


----------



## swanxxsong

Wow Lu-is, that's awful! I am glad you and the baby are okay though! :hugs: And yeah, she got charged a ridiculously disgusting amount. Pretty pathetic if you ask me, lol!


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, that must have been so scary. I&#8217;m so glad everything worked out great.


----------



## Nanner

June Bugs have been quiet! Some times, when I miss a few days of checking in, there's so many posts I end up skipping a couple of pages. Other times, I can catch up in a few minutes!
I've been busy too. I'd really like things to slow down!
I don't know if anyone else works at a hospital, but I often see how the details of different healthcare plans. There are so many. Some are good and some aren't. Medicaid/ Medicare are options intended for low income families and those that can't work. They're available without a premium, but sometimes patients have to pay a deductible or copay.
Healthcare expenses are VERY high here. A normal delivery costs around $10,000. A c-section is closer to $25,000. That's on top of any pre & postnatal care. My husband and I each have an insurance plan through our employers so we won't be paying much out of pocket for the bills, but we do pay about $200 in premiums each month for the policies. Most plans will not pay for any procedures not deemed necessary, such as fertility treatments.
For those that have no insurance at all cannot be denied treatment. They'll be billed at a later time and have the option of setting up payment plans. However, there are many people that can't afford any of the costs. This usually results in a ride-off from the hospital. This is one reason why healtcare costs so much.
Hope I didn't bore anyone too much! I find the differences among countries facinating. I have a hard time imagining getting treatment and not being asked for my insurance cards and/ or up front payment!

I've been well. Really busy with work and school. I've also had company and been doing some traveling.

Lu-is- Any luck finding out who hit you? That makes me so angry! :growlmad:
How is you mom?

CeeDee- I think it's a girl too, but I don't have a good reason. I just went with my first instinct when I glanced at the picture! Regardless, you have a beautiful baby!

Poppie- I'm glad you got to tell some people finally. You keep a secret so well!


----------



## lu-is

Good afternoon!

No luck on finding out who hit us. :( Wish I'd been super quick and gotten the licence plate #, instead I was trying to calm myself down (my crying was worrying my DH).
We did make a police report yesterday but I doubt the'll catch them. Makes me mad that the little twerps will get away with it.

Again so happy that the baby is okay. To focus on the positives I did get to see it and now I know what it's movements feel like. The baby was moving most of the day yesterday. 
I don't think it's been as active today, I can't wait to feel bigger movements!

My Mom is doing a little better. Hooray! Any small victory is something. They discovered that the infection was from the Pic line/ IV they had in her arm. So they had that removed and the antibiotics have brought her fever down. The plan is to do surgery on Friday morning. She will unfortunately not be able to get out for Thanksgiving this weekend or eat a tasty turkey dinner, but I think as long as the pain is better she won't mind at all :). Plus all of my siblings and I will be in town that weekend to see her.

Nanner - good to see you! School can be super duper busy (I'm glad to be done with that for now).

Anything exciting happening with anyone this week? Any testing coming up soon? I know there are a couple ladies in the TWW.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. Wednesday here.... hump day!

*lu-is* - You must have been so scared. I'm so glad that you are all ok. I hope some how they can catch those idiots.

*Nanner *- it's very strange how different countries run their medical fees and things. We have Medicare in Australia, where if you go to the Dr and it costs say $50 you'd get about $32 of that back. You also get money back for scans, most Obs appointments and things. However it doesn't cover dental. You can then opt to get private health insurance which, depending on your level of cover, will determine how much you get back from insurance. Hubby and I have the top level of cover, which I think costs about $800 a quarter (I could be wrong, but it is expensive). For having our baby, it won't cost us anything for the hospital. The main costs for our baby will be the out of pocket stuff for the Obs. We've found that having the private insurance, while expensive, has been good for us with things like reading glasses, chiropractors etc as it's all covered.

*AFM *- Tired. Still not feeling really sick or anything. Feeling bloated and like my belly is getting bigger, but I'm sure it's just bloat and fat. I'm going to call up today and see if I can change my 12 week scan from the Monday to the Saturday before, so then we don't have to worry about getting out of work. Also once we see that everything is ok (and it will be) I'll be able to tell more people are work on the Monday. Fingers crossed they will let me. 

Sending :dust: to people who are testing or Ov soon. 

I hope everyone else is well??

:flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Hey everyone. I'm a 2WW-er but not really as I'm only really waiting for AF. Been having AF type 'warm' pains since yesterday night, so looks like it could be another short cycle. Shame, I just spent a daft amount in the supermarket on salmon, if I was pg I could claim it was a craving!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey Junebugs!

Hope all is well. Just still hanging out in the 2ww. I might do a test tomorrow depending on what my temp does. Only consistent symptom is my teeny tiny BB's have been tender basically since OV. Today they hurt so bad.


----------



## Poppiebug

TGIF! 

Hey everyone. Things have been a little quiet around here! 

Here's a whinge from me: I'm so tired! :sleep: I'll be wanting to go to bed at 7pm, but will force myself to stay up til at least 8:30pm, but once I get to bed my mind just races or I can't get comfy and I don't get to sleep for ages. Also I've been waking more often to pee but then I can't get comfy again so am awake for awhile more. I'm also pretty bloated atm, which is yukkie, I just want to do a massive fart and get all the gas out but I can't! Ahh the joys! I suppose there's more things to come.

*To our preggo ladies* - when did you start to notice your tummy? I don't want to be premature but I am pretty sure mine is getting rounder and coming out a bit more now. :blush: I know it's mainly just my fat and bloat but it's just there. I went and bought a belly-belt set last night, don't quite need them yet (am wearing my loosest jeans atm) but probably will soon. I have also got some mat bras, one really comfy one I just got from Kmart to try it was only $9! I'm going back to get some more tonight.

Also, I managed to change my scan appointment to the Saturday 15th at 1pm, which is great because we won't have to make excuses for work. Only 7.5 more days and I'll get to see baby bug! :happydance: Scared but excited at the same time.

*Dinah & Snow* - fingers crossed for you both :dust:

I hope everyone has a great weekend. Our will be spent packing and packing and packing!!

:flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Praying for BFP&#8217;s for the 2WW&#8217;ers.

Poppie, I think I still have fat and bloat more than a tummy. It gets really big in the evening and then back to normal in the morning. I was able to get a pair of maternity jeans at Target for $7.50! I thought they would be too big, but they fit wonderfully.

I got the results from my NT scan, 1/5000 chance of DS and 1/9000 chance of Tri8. Hubby and I are going to Jamaica next Thursday, so I&#8217;m starting to prepare for the trip.


----------



## Poppiebug

That's great CeeDee! Good test results too right? I hope we get good results too. 

Have fun in Jamaica! I hope you get to relax and enjoy yourself.

xo


----------



## lu-is

Dinah!! Good luck, I hope AF stays away despite the feelings you've had.

Snow- Good luck for you too!! Sore BB's is a good sign. :thumbsup:

Poppie - I still don't really have a baby belly. mine is super round and the belly button is threatening to pop out at night sometimes but it's just bloat. :( boo. A lot of bloat apparently. I can feel where the baby is down low, it's nice and hard down in my pelvic area about 3-4" below my belly button. I can't wait until we have realy bumps. :)

CeeDee- Have fun in Jamaica!! I'm jealous. ;)

As for me, we got to hear the heartbeat today!! Hooray!!! It is such a wow moment. and it was just so darn cute I couldn't help but laugh, but then that would disrupt the hearbeat and the baby would move away on the Dr. hee hee hee...

It's Thanksgiving this weekend, time for lots of turkey and pie. yum!!


----------



## pink23

hi everyone havent been on as ive been busy at home. will catch up on weekend as im off.
My af turned up spot on time well i thought it was but its pretty much no exsistent. so who knows. dont feel any different so will hang on wit testing xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Geeze Lu-is; shame they cant find that person and double-shame on them for not doing the right thing and admitting they effed up by hitting you. /: But again, really glad you and the baby and your OH are okay  despite the crappiness of the situation, there is good news to be found. :) And Im glad your mom is doing better too! Glad you were able to hear the heartbeat, too. Thats so awesome! 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone waiting in the 2WW! 

Im attaching a bump progress photo Poppie  I felt bigger almost immediately because I had pretty severe bloat for the first few weeks. But then around 12 weeks I began noticing that I was getting harder and the upper portion of my abdominal region was not popping, since it wasnt bloat as much as it was baby. Now for me, Ive been *ahem* gaining a bit more than standard because well, Ive not been doing exactly what I could have been to keep my body up to par, but Im not worrying too much. Ive adjusted my eating habits for the better lately, and have been doing light workouts, so I aim to slow my gain a bit, but not worry about losing at this point. So Im beginning to show in a more obvious manner now, but Im also not really as bumpalicious as some of the ladies in my birth group, either. I am really short, but I have a long torso so the doctor said that kind of sways me in my ability to show as quickly, plus I was a little overweight pre-pregnancy so whatever. I love my tummy and I think you ladies should share bump updates too ;) (though my tummy hasn't changed much from 20 to 22... boo!)

Congrats on the great results and have a lovely vacation CeeDee! I cant wait to hear all about it! :D And PS: I love maternity jeans/pants. Love, love, love. 

Aw Pink! :hugs: Hoping its a fluke for you and not the real deal. Majorly keeping my FX for you!

Anyone have any exciting weekend plans? My FIL is coming to help paint and my MIL might be coming too so I need to figure out what well do together if she does come. And Sunday Im hoping to go for a swim at the Y since I have a week-free pass and I plan on taking full advantage while I can! :)
 



Attached Files:







bump 22.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## snowflakes120

What a cute Bumpie you have there Swan!

FX still for you Pink!

Luis - Soooo jealous! I love Thanksgiving! I can't wait to eat tons of Turkey and Stuffing and Pie!! Yummmmyyyyy.

Cee-dee - Have lots of fun in Jamaica. My friends just got back last week and watched their videos. They had tons of fun!

Poppie - We're gonna have to glue your eyes open - Just kidding! Happy you moved your scan up. I hope my dr. has Sat. hrs so I can keep the secret from work without people wondering what is going on with me.

AFM, Sooo, I also used a FRER test and got the faintest of all faintest lines known to man. I totally can't even call it a + what so ever. So I decided to take it apart and see if it looked better that way - still saw it about the same. Asked hubby what he thought - Said yup, there's a teeny tiny line there. Now I am afraid it is evap line or something. Someone on another thread said that FRER have been having bad evap lines lately so it kinda scares me. I hope it really was a true legit line. I don't think I'm going to test til Sunday or Monday (depending on how my temps go) so I hope that the line gets stronger. AF is due Monday. I am very scared to get excited bc it was so very very very light. But in other good news, my temp went up today! Boobs still hurt too. And my face is holy disaster - 3 blemishes right now!

For the weekend, we are going to a friends house for game night and then on Sunday we are going to church and then to the Renaissance Festival here in town.


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- It's hard to pinpoint when I started to show. I was so bloated and gassy the first trimest my belly was pretty large anyway. (I totally know what you mean by wanting to let out a massive fart! :roll:) Now I have a small bump that I think materialized somewhere around 12 weeks. I can still get into my normal jeans but I really have to suck it in. I much prefer the comfy and roomy maternity pants! :thumbup:

CeeDee- You'll love Jamaica! Have you been before? I went there in 2004 with my younger sister. Where are you staying? We stayed at Beaches in Negril. I recommend the River Walk and Rick's Cafe (but don't jump off the cliff pregger!). You and your OH will have such a good time! :happydance:

Swan- I've been pretty shy about showing my baby bump for some reason. :shrug: I've taken some pictures for a Belly Book that I have but haven't shown anyone. I'm slowly getting over it and post some.

AFM, I'm headed to the half marathon in Portland, OR tomorrow! I'm going with a friend and we're going to have a blast! We've been planning this mini-vaca since January and we can't wait to do a girls' weekend. :happydance:


----------



## pink23

fxd snow xx


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, Hearing the heartbeat is great. After my appointment yesterday I went on ebay and was debating whether to get a Doppler or not. I would love to hear that sound every day. Happy Thanksgiving to you!

Pink23, Sorry about AF.

Swanxx, You are definitely popping out. My husband has noticed a change, but I think it&#8217;s just fat and bloat. I might have to post a bump update this weekend.

Snowflakes, Sounds very promising to me. I think we might have our 9th BFP! 

Nanner, I have never been to Jamaica before, so I&#8217;m really excited. We are staying a Sandals Royal Caribbean. I was worried about a long airport transfer, so we settled on a place that was close. I&#8217;ll check out River Walk and Rick&#8217;s Café. Have fun on your half-marathon. Are you running?


----------



## beccad

Fingers crossed snow xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee Snow! That's so exciting! FX that it gets darker for you - and quickly! :haha: Patience, clearly not my virtue. I'll been peeking around waiting to see news from you! :dance:

That's okay Nanner - I definitely was at first too. I still feel a little funny sometimes when people - friends or family - touch or mention my belly. I don't really know why? :shrug: But I'm getting better. It's just odd to have conversations centralizing around my abdomen sometimes. lol! Have fun at your girls' weekend!

CeeDee, everyone I know who has been to Sandals resorts always RAVES. I hope you have a wonderful, relaxing time! :) And I love my Doppler, btw. It was under 50 dollars on eBay and just makes me so happy when I'm having a bad day and can come home to "bond" with her. :)


----------



## Dinah93

I'm struggling to believe it but .... BFP! Did an IC this morning, faint line, so I did a CBdigi, and pregnant 1-2 weeks :D In shock and DH is over the moon.


----------



## kimberley3

Congrats dinah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Congratulations, Dinah! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Dinah!!!!! Hooray!!! (we're just leaving town right now and I wanted to say that before I leave. :) I'll hopefully post again later tonight).


----------



## Jess137

Good luck snow!

Congrats Dinah!:wohoo:


----------



## Nanner

Yay Dinah!!!


----------



## Jess137

Can I just add that I really wish the digi's with the weeks pg were available in the US. I guess I'll have to order one online to have around...


----------



## Jess137

You guys have to check out this thread! It's hilarious!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/759888-funny-pregnancy-stories-photos-more.html


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Congrats Dinah!! Sooooo very happy for you!! Pass the dust my way please!!


----------



## lu-is

Snow - Good luck! I hope you get a real, definite line over the weekend. :) The renaissance faire sounds awesome! I've always wanted to go to one of those.
I will eat plenty of turkey on your behalf.

Nanner- have fun with the marathon and mini vacation. I haven't taken any pictures of my belly yet, it just doesn't feel like there's much of one yet. 

Ceedee - Buying a doppler would be pretty cool, you could listen to it any time. :) It was such a fun moment.

My mom went for surgery this morning and seems to be doing quite well. Hooray! I'm going to go visit her again tomorrow. 
I told a couple people at work today about the baby, and they were super excited! :D it's fun having people who know about it.


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG Dinah! Congrats!! :happydance:

Snow.... That is sounding really really good.:thumbup: I hope your next one is darker.


Just popping in on a break from packing. Trying not to overdo it. I get tired so quick.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the USA ladies. I wish we had Thanksgiving here.
:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congrats Dinah!!!

Good luck Snow!!

We were on practically the same cycle this month and initially me and hubby were TTC around ovulation before deciding on a break so we didn't know if it would happen or not. Turns out not as my AF has showed up this morning. 

But fab news there is a BFP in the group again!!! :hug:

xxx


----------



## Meadows

Wow.....so i log on this morning to 1 definite BFP - CONGRATS Dinah!!! and potentially another BFP - all is sounding good Snowflakes.....keep us posted and i have everything crossed for you!!!

It's about time we had some BFP's on here....it's been a while hasn't it?!

Well, I'm on CD23 and normally have a 30/31 day cycle, so am just waiting patiently to see if this has been our month.....not very hopeful, but hey. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## pink23

congrats dinah, hope its snow next xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Dinah! :dance: :happydance: :hugs: That is awesome!


----------



## beccad

Congrats Dinah xx


----------



## snowflakes120

:bfp: for me!!! There was no question at all about the lines this AM!!! I am so excited and just over the moon!!! :cloud9: FF puts a EDD of June 18. What about you Dinah - we should be fairly close?? Come on Meadows - hope you are next!! They say good things happen in 3's right...

Thanks everyone for all your support these past few months! :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

Guess what I had a bfp to. I only did a ic but im holding out till wednesday for a clearblue, the line come up pretty quick xx I really wanted to wait but im so excited to tell you all xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

bloody hell!! 3 BFP's in what 24hrs?? 

Amzing news...Congrats girls!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow ladies, huge congrats to all 3 of you!! What fantastic news!! :D

3 BFP's!


----------



## Meadows

That is brill news girlies!!!! A massive congrats to you snowflakes and pink!!!! Bet u are just over the moon!!!!

Thanks snowflakes.....I so hope I'm next too!! Seems like our junebugs thread has had lots of luck this month!!! I won't know until late next week, as I think AF is due on fri. Am not going to test early, just going to wait patiently this time! I would absolutely love it if I got my BFP too.....but not really feeling hopeful! 

A big congrats again ladies-woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Dinah93

Wooohoooo congratulations Snowflake and Pink - that's fantastic news! :yipee::yipee::yipee: 

Snowflakes I think we're due the same day as well! :dance:

Argh so excited to have so many Junebugs due in the same week! 

So tired today, not sure if its just a side effect of being first trimester, or if its the fact I've made 9 batches of homemade soup in the last 24 hours? :haha:

Things finally became real for me last night, when I was reading a Jo Maman catalogue that came in a magazine, and I saw the price of a cot... suddenly I paniced, came downstairs and logged onto mothercare and priced up all the big items I already know we'll need - and we're looking at about £2000! Suddenly a baby savings account just became a major priority.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh! Congrats to both Snowflakes and Pink! :hugs: :dance: :happydance: :hugs: That is such great news! H&H 9 months to all bof our :bfp: ladies from this month! :) xoxo And loads of :dust: for those who are still waiting on news or are vamping up to hit the sheets!


----------



## Jess137

Congrats to snow and pink! I think this may be a record!!!


----------



## Jess137

P.S. - Of the original list, half of the Junebugs are pg!!!:wohoo:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Pink! Congrats girl! WOW on 3 in 24 hrs. 

Yeahhhhhhh Dinah - on same EDD!!

Can't wait for tomorrow to come and go. Kinda nervous bc it is AF due date. I am still scared she will show or I will have a chemical. I am going to call the DR 1st thing tomorrow anyways to make an appt for her to do all she needs to do.


----------



## Dinah93

Aye I'm calling the doc tomorrow too. Have had less cramping today which made me a little worried, but more nausea. I do NOT like that its kicked in so early!


----------



## kimberley3

congrats snow and pink :D i nearly fainted with the shock of 11! thought it was going to be ten but 11!. i want some of this dust! any pics of your lines? x


----------



## pink23

Heres my lines, tested yesterday about 11 and come up staright away and did it again later and same happened yey.
Im going to docs tomorow to see what I need to do and also need to ring hospital as Im diabetic so will need to see them to. The only thing i dont like is I have to go to hospiatal every 2 weeks to make sure my bloods are ok but it sometimes makes it go quicker xx
Its so wierd snow that we were close with afs and now we have bfps.. xx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kimberley3

Very good lines :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Wow Pink, great lines! That is awesome. :dance:

Best wishes to those of you making calls to your doctor today! :D Hopefully they'll get you in asap - I know how impatient I was for them to finally want to see me. :haha:


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies!

So true Pink. Total cycle buddies this whole time too!

I went to call my Dr. before I got into work at 8 but they don't start answering phones til 8:30 so I will have to call them on lunch break - I would hate for someone at work to overhear my convo!

Dinah - my cramps have been coming and going - not too consistent or like all the time. 

I totally told my Best Friend yesterday. I just had to!


----------



## pink23

Ive got docs on wednesday just to confirm and midwife will ring me thursday. I then need to ring hospital to see my diabetic midwife then think I will get dating scan soon x so excited.x


----------



## lu-is

WOW!! YAY!! Congratulations Snow and Pink!!!! I'm so happy for you two! Hooray! :hugs:

Dinah - I know, my nausea kicked in right away with my BFP. boo.. but on the plus side it got much better pretty quick by week 9-11 it was already way better!


----------



## swanxxsong

My 'period cramps' came and went for at least a week after AF was due. I had them on and off, daily; I kept checking my undies everytime I went pee thinking I'd get :witch:. lol. But hopefully they ease up for you soon, as I know that's so frustrating! >.<


----------



## singers_love

WOW

Congrats Dianah, Pink and Snowflakes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Its brilliant news!!! 


Dianah I got my first preganancy magazine a couple of days ago, and read that magazine to... I think the key is to think.. EBAY.... also you have 9 months, you dont have to buy it all at once!

At the weekend I went into a mothercare with my OH... I feel abit like a fraud as you cant tell Im pregnant, I dont know I still just dont think its all real! 

I have a scan in a couple of weeks, so perhaps it will be more real then. 

How is everyone?? Sorry I have been gone for so long, I started my new job, and then this weekend I was compleletly wacked out.. at about 4 I was practicly sat on the sofa with sticks in my eyes so they would stay open!

To be very positive I am currently not feeling sick.... Yippeee!!!! 

I cant remember what everyone has said.. 
Hows the Oh Wanna??
Hows the house???


----------



## Dinah93

I have my first session with a midwife... in a nursery school.... with 11 other women. This seems weird to me. Has anyone had a group midwife session and can tell me what to expect?


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks for asking singers :)

OH is good thanks, he was ill last week but is fine now got a bit of a tummy bug. Im just glad i didnt get it tbh.

Well after our chat and we decided to put TTC off for a bit, after a few days i was back to how i had been with looking at everything baby and being all broody etc etc and realised the only reason i hadn't been whilst TTC was to stop myself getting worked up waiting for my AF to arrive and not getting bummed out when it did. That was a killer last year after our MC and i suppose i was just protecting myself from it. 

I will be honest i got and incy bit jelous when all you lovely ladies got your bfp's ....*dinah, snow and pink *lol :blush: 

We went and saw the house the again on saturday...its fab now its fully finished. I can't wait to move in now :D :D 

Im looking forward to hearing when all of you (although not quite yet) find out if you've got pink bumps or blue :D xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Can't wait to see pics of your new place Wana! When do you move???


----------



## wanaBmummy

we move on 29th :) its nothing major but its really lovely andd i like it more than where we are :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

That's awesome; congrats to you! The moving process is so not fun IMO, because I hate PACKING things :haha: but hopefully all goes smoothly for you! And hey, that's a good reason to be excited, too!


----------



## pink23

29th will come round quick wanab. so are you just taking each day as it comes and just ntnp.
I will keep you all waiting as im team yellow for now.x
dinah ive always had one to one midwifes so not quite sure. xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, i have been busy with work for a couple of days so just popped in to say and....

OMFG!! Massive congrats Snow and Pink!! :happydance: Such awesome news!!!

AFM - packing lots, should be moving in about 10 days! My scan is on Saturday so I am getting more and more nervous. Praying everything is ok.

I promise to have a better catch up soon.

Talk soon
:flower:


----------



## CeeDee

I haven&#8217;t logged in since Friday and there is so much excitement!

Lu-is, I&#8217;m glad your mother is doing better. I&#8217;m still debating over that Doppler. I think I might get one. They aren&#8217;t that expensive.

Snowflakes and Pink, Congrats! :yipee: :yipee:

Poppie, I&#8217;m praying everything goes well with your scan. I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine.


----------



## swanxxsong

How is everyone on this beautiful Tuesday? Hope everyones doing well!

Poppie, praying for you and your scan this coming weekend. Im sure things will be just lovely! :)

CeeDee, I dont regret buying mine, at all. Once I figured out that I may not always find her right off the bat, anyway, haha. At first I was like, Well at 12 weeks my doctor found her immediately, why can I not?! Ive gotten a bit better at locating her now. :haha:

So next in line for the 20-week scan is Nanner. Are you finding out what youre having?


----------



## kimberley3

well... now its us lot waiting for our bfp.. who would of thought it that we was near last lol i guess it had to be some of us :D come on jess,meadows,becca,mrs mel, mazzy and wanna if this is what you want  me lets get this baby dust going hehe send us your preggie babydust! o0o things best hurry up! 

on the other hand im excited too for finding our what your having exciting! i think we should do some betting on who is going to have boys or girls or two :p haha x


----------



## Nanner

Wow! I go away for a weekend and come back to three more pregger ladies. I should go away more often! Congrats! :happydance:

Swan- I will be finding out if I'm having a boy or girl. I've got a doc appointment tomorrow and will probably be scheduling a scan then. I'm dying to know!

The half marathon went well. I finished in 2 hours 9 minutes and felt good.

BTW, I'm at 16 weeks now and haven't felt the baby move yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on the half-marathon Nanner, that is _awesome_! Admirable too, nailing that while being pregnant. You are a hero in my books! My first flutters were around 16-17 weeks, but some people don't feel them until later. I know some women who missed the flutters and went to proper kicks around 20-22 or beyond. So I wouldn't worry. :) Have fun at the doctor tomorrow.

And Kimberley is right, lots of :dust: to the rest of our Bugs! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Nanner- I am so impressed that you just did a half marathon. wow. :)
I felt some tumbling in my tummy last week, it felt like a mini washing machine or something down there but I think the baby was all worked up because I was stressed with the car accident and such. The last couple days I haven't really felt much for movements.. I wish I could feel a definite kick then I'd know it was the baby for sure. I hope you feel something soon. :) I think I'm mostly feeling something when the baby flips itself around completely to put it's head at the other side.

tons of baby dust to all the lovely ladies still trying and waiting!! :babydust:

I just booked my 20 week scan, whoowho! It will take place on Nov. 17 so now I'll be counting down 'til then. ;) We are not going to find out the gender, it'll be a surprise.
But it is not two, lol only one heartbeat.


----------



## kimberley3

:( feel rubbish, sore throat feel like i have glass in it feel cold wrapped up in my nightie fluffy dressin gown two fleece blankets and still cold. think im getting a cold without the snuffy nose well not got it yet. i think i ovulated sun/mon last week so could be 7dpo. not sure with this cycle as its first since mc after the mc i waited 7weeks. since last mon had lower tummy grumbles and aches its weird, i had them last time i was preggers so maybe but who knows. hope all is well x


----------



## pink23

fx'd kimberelyxx


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Kimerberley!

New BNB... not sure if I'm keen. o-O

And um, won't be on as much until nighttime hours now. Can't be surfing the intrawebz as much during work hours. :O Oops!


----------



## Jess137

OMG I hate the new site! Sorry....

I am not "momtastic". At least not yet. I think it's a little insensitive to those who have had losses to have so much baby stuff in your face.


----------



## pink23

movements-i think I had my first with caleb at about 18 weeks but that was only a flutter and it was as if someone was tickling me on the inside lol .
I thought you were supposed to be tired when pregnant. I went to bed at 11 and now im up, i feel knackered yet cant sleep and just know im going to pay for it in the day xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Not a fan of the new site either. I find it hard to navigate.

Hope you feel better soon Kim.

I am so not tired Pink either. I am still doing my usual schedule. I am about a week behind you though so maybe it will catch me soon.

luis - Can't believe you are waiting! That is so awesome! I totally will need to know - I am the biggest planner on the face of the earth.

Nanner - Major props to you for running a half marathon. Get it girl!

AFM, went to my Dr. appt last night. Confirmed that I am pregnant. Felt much more real being there and got a bit nervous. I go back Nov.1 and get blood work & a scan done. Excited!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Nanner, Congrats on your half marathon finish! That&#8217;s a great time! One of these days I&#8217;ll do a half marathon right now I&#8217;m in 5K land.

Kimberley, Hope this it for you.

Swanx, I don&#8217;t know if I like the new BNB as well. I guess we have to get used to it.

Jess, I was thinking the same thing. There is a big TTC group on this board and using &#8220;momtastic&#8221; is a little insensitive.

Pink, I hate when I can&#8217;t sleep. Grrrr&#8230;.

AFM, Leaving for Jamaica tomorrow. Can&#8217;t wait :happydance:


----------



## pink23

I think im getting used to the site just dont like parts. tbh i just stick to my subscriptions then i dont get annoyed xx
3 hrs till docs yey. cooking toad in the hole for tea xx


----------



## beccad

WTF is momtastic all about?

Congrats all round by the sound of things!


----------



## singers_love

I cant find things!!!! Feeling alright today... had a bit pain today was slightly paniced but figure hopefully it wasnt anything serious. Glad everyone is ok.. I will be finding out whenever I can! I have my 12 weeks scan next thursday so really looking forward to that. tired tonight sorry ladies... hope everyone is well


----------



## pink23

well i went to drs and no pregnancy tests lol. got to ring hopsital tomorrow as they need to take over my care now xx


----------



## kimberley3

hello laides still feeling rubbish body ahces! i came home tonight from work and caleb brought us these joint neckerlaces which are a angel wing on each chain and we have one each, he said its for our little bean that we lost. bless him he is so sweet :D 

not sure when i should test looking about monday maybe, if witch doesnt show as im not sure how this cycle will pan out. 

hope everyone are okay x


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah, I'm still not digging the new site. The momtastic thing is ridiculous, the ads are ridiculous and I hear the ads are all 'babylicious' even over in the losses section, which is wounding to some of the women who are over there. :( Breaks my heart for their sakes. Some people never leave that section for a reason, yanno?

ANYWAY. Rant aside, I hope you're all doing well! :hugs: Just a short check-in as I'm on the fly, but I'm hoping everyone's having a great week! xo


----------



## kimberley3

here is my neckerlace :d OH has the left side and i have the right side :D

and im not keen on the site either!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1362.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2









SAM_1364.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone,
Well we've just finished 3 days of meetings at work so I haven't had much of a chance to come on and catch up.

The new site hasn't bothered me too much yet, it just all looks a bit squished and commercially with all the new advertisements and stuff.

I hope our newly pregnant ladies are doing ok?

*kim *- sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.

Counting down til Sat and 1pm for my scan. I'm feeling pretty good now, still a bit tired but my bbs aren't as sore anymore. I think I might be getting a bit of a bump, but it's mostly just fat. As my usual rant - I just want everything to be ok. 

*Singers *- how are you feeling??

Finally got told by my friend A that she's pregnant. Got a txt this morning. I didn't tell her, will wait now til after the scan before we tell anymore people.

Going to do the inspection on our new home tomorrow morning. Hopefully there's not too much to be fixed up and we get the keys next Friday. Can't wait to move, it'll be wonderful to have our lovely, brand new home!

I hope you all have a great day.

:dust:

xoxo


----------



## Nanner

Just a quick hello from me!
I'm starting my full fitness class schedule at work today so I'm getting things together for those. 

Kim- That's a beautiful necklace. It was very sweet of your hubby to get that for you.

I'm not a fan of the new site layout either. Hopefully they'll tone it down on the weird "momtastic" thing.


----------



## kimberley3

i know :D he has one half and i have the other, as baby is part of both of us :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Kimberley! I love your necklace; it's beautiful!


----------



## pink23

beautiful necklace kim xx
Well i rung the diabetic midwife and she says i need to see my own midwife at docs so i get my booking info sorted. Im seeing daibetiv midwife monday to get bloods sorted and anything else. luckily oh is off so he can watch lo xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Kim the necklace is sooo very pretty! I love Swarovski - the one mall here has a store and I always have to go in a take a peek!

Anyone doing anything fun for Halloween? Any costumes picked out? I'm not sure what we are doing yet. Last year I was Snooki and hubby was Mike from Jersey Shore - Super silly!

I am starting to get excited for the new Twilight to come out! I am a closet fan - in that only my husband and 1 sister know that I like it. I could never admit in real life to being one of those 31 yr old females that loves it!


----------



## Nanner

I love Halloween! I'm going as Marge Simpson. It should be a pretty good costume! I'll post a picture later.
I'm trying to convince my hubby to let me have a party at our house since bars aren't very preggo friendly (not to mention boring when you can't drink!). He's not very excited about the idea because he doesn't like the house getting messed up. He better get used to it quick!!


----------



## pink23

snow- i love twilight. there is a twiathalon going on at cinema and wanted to go but we have no one to watch lo- really want to watch new film.
I rang my midwife at hospital and im booked in for monday for bloods, then dr's midwife is hopefuly seeing me wednesday for booking info. wasnt going to book me in until 8 weeks but my other midwife says i need to have them before next week so next week is busy x


----------



## Poppiebug

TFIF!! :)

How is everyone?? Less than 24 hours til my scan. STILL scared, but also excited. We had our inspection for the house this morning. Just a few minor things to be fixed up and fingers crossed we get the keys next Friday and it'll be ours.

We don't really celebrate Halloween in Australia. It is getting more and more popular in recent years though with places selling costumes and theme stuff. Some times you see kids in the street going trick or treating. I did meet my hubby on Halloween though, we were still at university and dressed up for Halloween to go to the university bar and that's were we first met. I was dressed as a police officer! LOL!!

Well I hope to be back in tomorrow afternoon able to tell you that everything was fine. 

See you then.

:dust:


----------



## pink23

goodluck for scan poppie xx


----------



## beccad

Halloween isn't all that big here, although kids go trick or treating. I don't know any adults that do anything (students do I think) other than take their kids trick or treating. A lot of people object to it because it celebrates all things evil!

I've got such a bad headache this morning, and it woke me up in the night too. I'm just a bit over tired I think. Our holiday wasn't terribly restful and then I went straight back to work. Thankfully I've got four days off before I have to be back at work so can have a good rest.


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh id say hallowee has become more popular in the UK...well deffinatly from my area anyway. Its always been more for the children to dress up and go trick or treating and about carving the pumpkins and what not but nurseries make a day of it. Mine is :) and i know alot more halloween parties going on as well. Me and OH went to one last year :D xx


----------



## lu-is

Kim - That is a cute necklace. What a sweet idea!

Poppie- good luck with the scan! It's soo close now.

Pink - hope the blood tests go well.

Becca- I hate headaches. :( I've had them off and on since the car accident last week, I need to get a massage I think that'll help. I hope your headache is better.

This new site is weird... lol I don't know if I like the layout. 

Halloween - We're going to have a haunted house thing at my office. yay!! (We like halloween about 90% of the staff usually dresses up). I think I'm going to be a garden gnome this year. :) 

AFM - We've been looking at houses again, found one that I really loved last night but somebody beat us to the punch and their offers been accepted. dang!!
Mom is still in the hospital recovery from surgery, and hopefully getting better every day. 
I think the baby is moving like crazy today.. lol and I feel like i'm finally on the verge of a bump. I hope! I'm going to take my first "bump" picture tonight or tomorrow I think.


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies!

Happy Friday!! Hope ur all ok.....

Well i'm joining the pregnant club, as today when i got home from work i tested and got a :bfp:

I am very happy, however am obviously very much airing on the side of caution after what happened last time.....fingers and everything crossed!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Meadows said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Happy Friday!! Hope ur all ok.....
> 
> Well i'm joining the pregnant club, as today when i got home from work i tested and got a :bfp:
> 
> I am very happy, however am obviously very much airing on the side of caution after what happened last time.....fingers and everything crossed!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG OMG OMG!!! Meadows!! CONGRATS GIRL!! Another June baby - or maybe a July baby!!!


----------



## Meadows

Thanks Snowflakes!!! Yeah, there's a whole bunch of us now not very far apart!!!

Woo hoo!!! I am just praying for lots of sticky dust now!!

How are u feeling?


----------



## beccad

Wow junebugs are on a roll at the moment! Here's hoping some of that babydust rubs off on the rest of us!


----------



## snowflakes120

Meadows said:


> Thanks Snowflakes!!! Yeah, there's a whole bunch of us now not very far apart!!!
> 
> Woo hoo!!! I am just praying for lots of sticky dust now!!
> 
> How are u feeling?

I feel good! Not many symptoms... just my trusty sore boobs that I have had since OV. And teeny bit of bloat. Oh and the gas.... Hubby says I have preggo farts which is worse than just regular girl farts..... :blush: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Meadows

Glad ur feeling ok.....long may it continue!!

I'm not really feeling any different to be honest, just boobs feel a bit bigger (bonus!) and have had a weird taste in my mouth all day....like metallic, and it's like my mouth has been so dry all day. Other than that i'm knackered, but that's standard for a Friday night!!


----------



## kimberley3

congrats meadows! another bfp. i want mine soon, well i want it now!! but good things come to those who wait lol. and thanks all about my chain :D was very sweet and thoughtful!. hope all is well, your scan will go great poppie i just know it. lu post that bump pic :D i hope us no preggers get these bfps soon :D


----------



## pink23

congrats meadow xx
ive just finished work back in at 2-10 saturday/sunday.
No symptoms for me other than moody xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

congrats medows!

So does that mean out of everyone who's cycles were practically the same this month i am the only one who didn't get pregnant??

Fab lol i'm not suprised though we didn't really try tbh

I have this feeling that December will be our month for getting a BFP I don't quite know why i just do :) :) xxx


----------



## Meadows

Dont worry wanna.....ur time will come. I know it's easier said than done not to worry about it all, but you WILL get there &#57431; x


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i know and thankyou :) but like i said we hardly tried last month so im not suprised :) and i'm not the only one...theres a few of us left lol :D xxx


----------



## kimberley3

im left, im not sure when to test with me lol my first day was 17sep so i dont no lol as 17th sep was first period after mc it took 7 and half weeks, so im unsure of what to expect this month!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Meadows! :dance: :hugs: :happydance: Such grand news for you!!


----------



## lu-is

Whooowho! Congratulations Meadows!!! Super duper happy for you!


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Meadows!!!

Kim, I love your necklace! It's a very sweet thing. Swarovski is my favorite... it's what I use for my jewelry.

AFM, I'm STILL waiting for AF to show. It's been 8 days since I finished my Provera (grrr!). I just want it to get here already so I can start my Clomid!


----------



## Poppiebug

YAY Meadows!! :wohoo: Congrats! How freaking exciting!! Won't be long til everyone has their BFP. :dust:

I hope everyone else is well???

Well had my scan today and massive sigh of relief - everything is fine (dare I say perfect?) with Baby Bug!! :dance: Heard the heart beat - 161bpm. Dr said he didn't see much fluid in the back of the neck in regards to the NT scan, so he is confident that my risk will be low. I'll get the official results at my Obs appointment this Thursday.

Anyways, here's photo. Thought I might get a better one but looking forward to 20 weeks now for gender and more awesome pics.
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/20111015T130054BabyBug-1.png


----------



## pink23

yey for scan poppie.
Work for me later, looking forward to it as its a bit of me time. not sure if to tell who evers in charge that im pg. Might just tell my friend I work with. I probably should tvh as my diabetes is playing up so dont fancy them booking me in the asking for a water sample then them telling me im pregnant lol xx
hope everyone has a fab weekend xx


----------



## singers_love

Wow so much has happened! 

Kim lovely necklace its nice to have something to remember by. 

Poppie lovely pic, I cant wait for mine which is on thursday!!! Im counting down the days feeling tired but MS is disappearing!!! which Im very very pleased about... I just get a few waves of sickness but its not all day. So I dont really mind! Just hoping everything is alright in there! How you feeling?

Congrats Meadows!!!

Just wanting some ideas ladies.. We have told Mums/dads and my brother.. and am holding out telling anyone else untill after the scan! Well it is oh's Grandfathers birthday on the 5th of Nov and we are going up to see them on the 28th so we have quite a busy time up till then... but we are just trying to decide how to tell them! 
We thought about a cake, with ur going to be great grandparents...or a card telling them... or Im not sure.... any sugestions?? 

How are you swan?

In terms of halloween, One of my favourtie films when I was younger (and now if Im honest) was Hocus pocus (bette midler) and it has lots of halloween stuff going on, and I always fancied going to a halloween ball.. Im going to be at Oh's In laws which is in the middle of nowhere so we wont have any children, or trick or treaters knocking at the door!

Well I hope everyone else is alright.. and moving along!!!


----------



## lu-is

Poppie - yay! Glad the scan went so well, pic looks adorable! :) I can't wait for my first scan. Still a couple more weeks to go. 

Singer- I love Hocus Pocus, I was just thinking about that movie the other day. A card or cake could be a great idea!

Wore some maternity pants for the first time today. They're a little big, but at the same time soooo comfy.. I'm running out of any pants that still fit me.. i can't do them up and the hair elastic trick is starting to be too tight as well. lol


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Meadows thats fantastic news I'm thrilled for you. 

Symptoms I had seem to have mostly gone away now, feeling less sick although still have the period pain type cramps. 

Had my group midwife visit this week - which I actually found really stressful! Firstly they somehow thought I'd already been in to be weighed and measured so I was still sat there an hour and a half later waiting to be called! Then when asked which hospital I wanted to go to I picked the one I was born in (about 8 miles away) rather than the local one (7 miles away) or the biggest local one (12 miles away). This caused no end of hassle as they don't routinely hold the forms for that one so they spent about an hour trying to get hold of them. Finally I came home, a bit bewildered, and went on the nhs choices website and discovered the nearest hospital has the best facilities so I want to go there now instead!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

Are going to have any baby bump pictures from some of you any time soon??

xxx


----------



## beccad

Great scan picture poppie! And yes would love to see some bump photos. Some of you must have something to show!

I think AF is going to arrive in the next couple of days. I've been a right mardy cow today!


----------



## pink23

once my bump starts i will post a pic xx
Bloods tomorrow, cant wait to get first appointment out of the way xx
Hope evryones ok x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! 

Poppie - Nicee scan! I can see a baby in there!

Singers - I think we are going to get a scan picture and put it into a cute grandparents or baby frame wrap it up and give it to our parents for Christmas. That is if we can hold out that long. I will 14 weeks by then but we really want to tell our parents in person bc our baby will the 1st grand baby for all and we won't see them til Christmas. 

Can't wait til I actually have a bump to share. I have a teeny tiny bit of bloat and that is all. :(

Hubby was so cute this weekend. On Friday, he made me a surprise dinner, got me some beautiful flowers and bought me a pregnancy journal. How cute was he!! Not much going on just keeping my big secret from all our friends, co-workers and family! Just got done make some chocolate chip cookies - they turned out great!


----------



## swanxxsong

I love re-living the excitement of the newly-pregnant ladies! :dance: It's so awesome hearing how family and friends react. :)

:dust: to all of you - xoxo!

Things here are good; busy weekend since I'm feeling quite a bit better than I was in the beginning. I got a ton of walking in thank goodness, and a lot of cleaning and organizing as well. Still tons more to do, and the baby's room is now half painted (thanks hubby and FIL!) so we're making progress! I'm waiting on dinner to be ready, need to tackle some dishes then am thinking I will either clean and organize more, or put out my fall decorations around the house. Undecided. Trying to keep on my feet and keep active to slow my weight gain a bit! I swear I've been making lots of better food choices and still keep porking it up; yikes!

Hope all is well with the rest of you and I hope AF arrives for you soon Jess! :/ :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Just a quick pop-in from me. 

I told one of my bosses this morning, he was great. The other one won't be in for a couple of days so I'll tell him then. I've told a couple more colleagues today, all were very happy for me. Only one person's reaction was a little disappointing, but I'm not surprised really. Oh well, can't let that get me down.

On another topic, my friend had her baby yesterday via emergency c-sec. She had a boy but he isn't named yet, so just waiting to hear what we'll be calling him. All very exciting. 

I hope everyone is ok... I promise to have a better catch up tomorrow.

:flower:


----------



## kimberley3

Just a quick post tested and its a bfn so now waiting for af :(


----------



## beccad

Hugs kimberly. I'm waiting for AF as well any day now. I've not tested but just feel like it's going to happen any second. So, so crap isn't it...


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry about the bfn Kim. 

Becca, sorry to hear that you think she's coming to you too.

:hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you. And i know becca it feels like its going to take forever. And i feel like ditching all the opks etc and just havin sex lol... may try that next month and use conceive plus but oh doesnt really want to as its not natural but he can see how im gettin stressed with it. Xx


----------



## pink23

sorry about bfn kim xx i think going with the flow is good, we just dtd when we could this month no opks and its not stressfull then xx


----------



## beccad

Kimberley, we didn't use anything like OPKs or temping this cycle. Just a little bit of preseed one time when we needed a bit of, erm, assistance! It was a bit weird not knowing what was going on, but much easier to just go with the flow and not plan it all too much. Not knowing how many DPO I am is making it easier to wait, although I'm not one for testing early, or at all really. i'd rather wait for AF to turn up. If I ever get to the point where she's actually quite late then I'll take a test.


----------



## Jess137

Sorry about AF guys. I wish mine would freaking show up! It's been 11 days since I finished my Provera and no sign of AF yet. I already have my next round of Clomid ready to go :(


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> Sorry about AF guys. I wish mine would freaking show up! It's been 11 days since I finished my Provera and no sign of AF yet. I already have my next round of Clomid ready to go :(

I'm annoyed for you Jess! How long did the doctor say it would take? Seems awfully long to me.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Kimberley; I'm sorry to hear about the BFN. :(

I'm sorry you're feeling the :witch: might be coming as well, Becca. :hugs:

Hope AF comes for you soon Jess! I would be so frustrated if I were you! Did you ask your doctor about it, or is this normal progression??


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN Kim. 

Jess - Hope that AF come for you soon!! 

Becca - You never know! Your not out til the witch shows!

Poppie - Awesome news about telling your co-workers! Can't wait to hear your friends name of her boy - I love hearing the new names!

Dinah - I had the cramps last night for a few hours and again this afternoon - It's just our LO making a bit of room to get comfy.

Luis - I am happy to hear that you are just getting into maternity pants and are comfy. I have been hoping that I can stay in my regular pants with a belly band til New Years - I should be about the same as you then. Happy to hear that it is actually doable. Hope my body cooperates.


----------



## Jess137

I spoke to my doctor. She said it can take up to 14 days. She wants me to take a pg test tomorrow with FMU (we know that I'm not pg, but she has to be 100% sure), then on Thursday if AF hasn't come, I have to get another ultrasound. If my uterine lining is still too thick, I'll have to take another round of Provera. 

I wish my body would just do what it's supposed to do! I think that if nothing happens next cycle, I might take a break from the meds and go back to taking Vitex for a few months, since it made my cycle shorter the one month I took it. Maybe my body just needs a little more time to get back in to the swing of things, iykwim?


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon ladies,

I told some more of my work colleagues today, they were very happy. I'm still a bit upset about what happened with one of my work colleges (also sort of a manager of mine) he's usually so happy and bubbly and excited about everything. I think maybe he has some other issues going on. Oh well.

My friend finally named her son. His name is Sam Robert (last name). They didn't go with Samuel as her DH doesn't like Samuel, so he's just Sam. Also the Dh's middle name is Robert so that was a must have. I went out and bought them the "Green Eggs and Ham" book by Dr Seuss because it has Sam in it! :)

Looks like we're getting the keys to our new home on Friday, very excited!! Can't wait to move in. :happydance:

*Jess *- I hope things go well for you with the Dr. 

*Kim *- it is hard to just relax and go with the flow, but maybe that's just what you need this next cycle. Good luck.

:dust:


----------



## kimberley3

hello, i know i just want af to hurry up now i no im not preggers. im on cd32 so i dont no where this bloody af is mind the pun lol. 

a girl i know from younger and school got murdered sat morning and left a 5year old little girl, its so heart breaking. i have some pics of when we was younger and i am going to send them to her mum so she can have many pictures of her she is only 24 :( poor woman, 

i really thought i would of being carrying a little one by christmas i really hope this can still happen x


----------



## beccad

Kimberley what an awful thing to happen! Do they know how/why/who etc? So sad for that family :cry:

No sign of AF here either. But could be anytime I guess. I hope we both have answers one way or another very, very soon!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! We had a fantastic time in Jamaica. We stayed at Sandals Royal Caribbean and it was so relaxing and fun. My husband told the bartender I was pregnant and he made me a half gallon of papaya, banana, strawberry smoothie to sip on during our stay. It was delicious. Unfortunately, I forgot my camera, so I don&#8217;t have any pics, but it was a still a great relaxing time. Still recovering from all the fun, but wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.

Congrats Meadows!

I&#8217;m glad your scan went well, Poppie! Great pic of the little bug!


----------



## Nanner

Jess- I'm sorry this has been such a frustrating process for you! :hugs:

WannaB- I'm starting to accept my growing bump more lately. I'll probably post a pic before too long.

Poppie- I'm glad your scan went well. Isn't it great to hear the heartbeat?! :cloud9: 

Kim-What a terrible thing to happen to your friend!! That's so sad.

CeeDee- Jamaica is soooo great! I'd love to go back some time. 


My mom and sister are coming for a visit tomorrow. I've taken a couple days off from work and I have lots of fun things planned when they get here!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

Sorry to hear the news *Kim* thats awful

Glad you had a fab time *CeeDee*

Would be lovely to see *Nanner* and hope you have a nice few days off :)

Hope everyone else is doing well :)

AFM for the second month running ive finished AF only to have sex once or twice and get (tmi) thrush :blush: :( Its not that bad atm and i got straight on it so it should be gone by the end of the week. 

I'm hoping we can urm 'get it on' lol a bit more this month to give it a good go although we are still not temping or anything. But like you *Kimberly* i thought i would have been pregnant by christmas. 

Oh and *Nanner* I can't wait to have a big baby bump so that im obviously pregnant, the only thing i don't want is to get fat. As in put on weight thats not neccessary. Also i'm dredding big red stretch marks :( :( i mean i've got lots of stretch marks already from growing, on my thighs, hips, lower back, upper arms, boobs. But they are all small, have never been red and not overly noticable so im quite happy as it stands. I just don't want to ruin that lol xxx


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies! Just a quick one from me.....I've had some brown spotting again &#57432; it was there when I woke this morn, but gone by 10.30am and haven't had any more. It was the tiniest of amounts, but has still really worried me. Had to power through at work today....not good. Went to the docs, they aren't too worried and said if I have any more tomo then I have to go to the EPU for a scan. I really hope all is ok. DH and I had a fumble around last night-if u know what I mean &#58373; we didn't BD, but seems a bit of a coincidence that I've started spotting after last nights activities!! Anyway, I'm pretty worried, and not very hopeful after what happened last time.....watch this space. Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## beccad

I've got those stretch marks too wana. Just from growing in my teens I think. They're not noticeable thankfully and I don't really mind them. I just hope I don't get big red ones if I get pregnant!

I'm another one that's plagued with thrush. So annoying and it always comes at the wrong bloody time, about a week before im due to ovulate.


----------



## lu-is

Becca and Kimberly - sorry about the impending AF. :( dang. :hugs:

Kim - also sorry to hear about your old school mate, that is tragic!

Poppie - cute idea on the "Green Eggs and Ham" book! :) Congrats to getting the key to your house this week, that's exciting!!

Snowflake - Yeah, you totally might be able to make it all the way until New Year's. I barely have anything showing. I've got to find a belly band (not sure where in Canada I can get one) then I might be able to continue with some of these pants. I'm going to do some searching today, and maybe get a pair of dress maternity pants for work. The others are hand me downs from my sister so a touch too big right now.

Jess- I hope your body smartens up soon and stops messing with you.

CeeDee - Welcome back! Glad you had a fantastic time ;) Sounds like so much fun!

I keep feeling forgetful today, like if I don't write something down right away I completely forget about it. (I hope the baby brain doesn't continue). It could also be tiredness.. my DH woke me at 4:30 this morning and then I couldn't get back to sleep.(I had to be up at 6:30) When I finally did fall alseep again I had very very odd dreams.. quite the adventure.

I promise I will work on a bump photo - I just don't feel like there's much of one there yet. lol


----------



## kimberley3

She was murdered by a ex who used to physically abuse her he was 48 and she was only 24 he stabbed her to death :( early hours of sat morning :( its so sad :(


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!

Well just about everyone at my work knows now. I told a few more people this morning, my other boss was back and he was lovely. I feel so much better now I can talk about it with people. Some who are already mums are giving advice too which is lovely. 

Off to see my Obs tomorrow. I've been trying to remember to write down questions to ask. I should get the results of my NT scan but after the Dr saying he was confident things looked good on Saturday, I'm not too worried. I hope she does another scan on me, I'd love to see baby bug again!

*lu-is* - I find I have to write things down a lot too and really have to think hard about my phone number when giving it out etc.

*meadows *- sorry to hear about the spotting but remember it can be completely normal. Also can happen like you said after "fooling around". I had that spotting at 6 weeks and a tiny bit of brown around the end of 8 weeks but nothing since. After telling more and more ladies almost all have said they had something similar. 

*CeeDee *- welcome back! Sounds like you had an awesome time!

*WanaB and Becca* - sorry to hear you are both having down there issues atm. I hope it all clears up soon.

Only 2 more sleeps til we get the keys to our place. I can't wait to move in, things are so messy at our place at the moment with all the boxes and things.

:dust:


----------



## Jess137

OMG Kim, I'm so sorry about your friend. That is horrible! Have they got the guy?

CeeDee, I'm glad you had fun! I wish we could go on a vacation!

Meadows, I'm sure everything is fine since it's just brown blood. I know it's hard not to worry though...:hugs:

Poppie, how exciting about your house! Yay!


AFM, AF SHOWED UP TODAY!!! :wohoo:

I know it's stupid to be excited about, but in 4 days I get to start my next round of Clomid. FX'd this does the trick!


----------



## beccad

That's great news Jess! I always feel a bit weird congratulating people when AF arrives...!

I had some blood-tinged CM when I wiped this morning so I think AF is on her way for me too, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## kimberley3

yeah they have got the guy and another guy 26 who they belive is invouled. glad you got your af now :) im just waiting on one now it is taking ages! im on cd33 now.. and still no sign at all! but a neg test. so who knows i hate it doesnt go into a long 7 and half weeks cycle like the one after the mc. i never thoguht the mc could mess up my cycle so much!!! 

how is everything going now meadows? have you got it checked out lots of sticky babydust. but i have heard its normal but i know what you mean how you feel as im going to be a nervous wreck myself when i do get preggers!

i cant beive your all so far along in the baby process! we do need some bump pics of people !


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls!

Kim - Deeply sorry to hear about your friend. May she rest softly.

Jess - HOORAY for AF!! 

Becca - Hope AF skips ya!

CeeDee- Welcome back! Sounds like a grand time - I love pina coladas!!

Poppie - So happy that you get to move into your house! I bet you are just over the moon. I love decorating so I had a ton of fun when we moved in - I was in heaven! Love the name Sam! So cute!

Meadows - Really hope it is nothing to be concerned with. I have read lots of girls having it on here. OBGYN said brown is old and good it is the red to be worried about.

AFM, not much. Got practically no symptoms at all. Just my trusty tender boobs - which have also subsided quite a bit. Wish some more symptoms would come along. Anyone remember how they felt in the beginning? I am 5 weeks and baby is a apple seed and looks like an ear....


----------



## Nanner

Jess- Yay for AF!

Poppie- Congrats on getting the keys to your new place. Do you have plans for a baby's room yet?

Becca/ WannaB- I've been so paranoid of stretch marks! I've never had any before so I'm probably not very prone to getting them now, but even so, I lather cocoa butter on every day!! The way I'm growing now, I would not be surprised it I end up with a few marks. :growlmad:

My mom and sis get in tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

wanaBmummy said:


> AFM for the second month running ive finished AF only to have sex once or twice and get (tmi) thrush :blush: :( Its not that bad atm and i got straight on it so it should be gone by the end of the week.

I used to get thrush quite a lot after AF, can I make a couple of suggestions? Firstly tampons were drying me out too much due to the chemicals in them so I swapped to a mooncup and I haven't had it at all unless I've been on anti-biotics in the 4 years since. The other thing to check is you and your OH aren't passing it back and forth. Men don't tend to get symptoms until it gets really bad (when things get red, inflamed and tight so it hurts to pull the foreskin back) so for a few months he may well be completely unaware he had it, but you'd get recurrent infections. For men it's just a case of putting the 2% or 3% cream all over the head and under the foreskin for a few nights at bedtime, and it should clear right up if this is the issue. Not saying it is, but if you keep getting it its possible. 



Meadows said:


> Hello ladies! Just a quick one from me.....I've had some brown spotting again &#57432; it was there when I woke this morn, but gone by 10.30am and haven't had any more. It was the tiniest of amounts, but has still really worried me. Had to power through at work today....not good. Went to the docs, they aren't too worried and said if I have any more tomo then I have to go to the EPU for a scan. I really hope all is ok. DH and I had a fumble around last night-if u know what I mean &#58373; we didn't BD, but seems a bit of a coincidence that I've started spotting after last nights activities!! Anyway, I'm pretty worried, and not very hopeful after what happened last time.....watch this space. Hope everyone else is well x

Your cervix is super sensitive in the first trimester due to some hormone whose name I forget, and can bleed easily if agitated. If your fooling around involved any kind of vaginal stimulation it's perfectly possible that's all it is. 

I was feeling all chuffed today as the nausea had vanished, then this evening its hit me with a vengeance and I can barely stand the smell of anything without retching. Not sick yet but not a happy bunny :nope:


----------



## beccad

Well the blood tinged cm came and went. It's gone back regular cm now and no sign of AF :shrug: I expect she's waiting there somewhere, testing my patience!

Wana, meant to say, stick your knickers in a 60 degree wash and then iron the crotch bit when they're dry. Sometimes the thrush bugs aren't killed off by washing alone.

Nanner my SIL religiously rubbed cream on her belly everyday during her pregnancy, only to get stretchies further round the back on her muffin top bit, where she didn't rub any cream :dohh:


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks girls its cleared up thank goodness its fine today. It was better than last month though it proper (tmi) flared and wasn't itchy but just very red ..everywhere :( plus OH got it from me last month as well poor guy lol it was the worst either of us have ever had it.

i used to get it all the time on the pill. you only had to suggest sex and i had it :haha: ive got quite a sensitive chemical balance. i had been quite lucky and not had it in a while till now. 

Thanks for the advice girls as well :D

*Poppie* i know how your feeling im getting very excited about moving next weekend :D we're only renting but its a lovely house! 

*Nanner/Becca* - I am determined to use as much cocoa butter as possible through pregnancy when it comes around lol :D 

I'm looking into a carear change at somepoint in the future but not imediatly...from childcare to midwifery. I've looked at it a few times now and was looking at a course near me last night. Looks really good i just don't know how i'd be with the sad side of it all like complications and babies dying etc i can be an emotional wreck at the best of times. But as i said it won't be in the next year or so so we'll see :) 

xxx

P.S also can you believe this thread has be going for *6 MONTHS!!! *Crazy we've all been chatting that long and we came from the WTT forum so its been longer than that really. Really does show how time flys!!!!


----------



## Meadows

Evening!

Well an update from me, haven't had any more spotting today, so i'm pleased, but am still on tender hooks.....constantly checking down below! I hope ur right Dinah and that it's just the fooling around and sensitive cervix. I haven't been back to the docs, as they only said to go back if i had more spotting...........i've got everything crossed that it stays ok. The midwife rang me today, and all being well, i've got my booking appointment on the 15th November. I'm 5 weeks tomo going on the first day of my last AF, but have noticed that Snowflakes and Dinah ur tickers say 5 weeks and 1/2 days, but i feel like u should be further on that me as you've known longer? Guess we're all around about there?! Confusing!

Kimberley - i really do feel like a nervous wreck, as i;m just waiting for it all to be taken away from me again like last time.....fingers crossed.

Becca - hopefully AF isn't coming, and that you are soon to get ur BFP?

WannaB - glad things have cleared up for you.....i know, it's crazy to think we've been chatting 6months - half a year!!!

Jess - glad AF has arrived and big fingers crossed for you getting that eggy now!

Poppie - nice to hear that lots of ladies have experienced it, but it's still so worrying isn't it?! How exciting that u get ur keys soon - woo hoo!!

Hope everyone is ok.....and i agree.....bump pics please ladies!!! Oh and how do i get a ticker thing on the bottom of my bit? Sorry, not the greatest with this site!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Glad all is good with you *medows*. If you want a ticker like Dinah all you need to do is click on her one, it will take you to the website. Look on the left hand side and click personalised tickers and then click one of those and go from there. It'll give you a code two codes at the end. Copy the Pseudo HTML, UBBCODE, OR BBCODE code and then go to your profile page on here click on customize go to edit signiture and copy an dpaste the code in there. Make a few adjustments if you need to and your sorted :D :D :D 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Wanabmummy, I don&#8217;t want to gain too much weight either. I&#8217;m trying to only gain 25lbs since I&#8217;m already slightly overweight. So far I&#8217;m doing pretty good. I&#8217;m also thankful no stretch marks have shown up yet.

Meadows, I had quite a bit of spotting throughout my first trimester. If I hadn&#8217;t known better I would have thought I had 2 day periods. I was constantly checking as well and to be honest, I still do.

Lu-is, my sleeping has been crazy as well. I almost feel like sleeping in another bed just so that I can be completely comfortable with pillows all around.

Poppie, It must be so exciting getting the keys to your house. I hope you get another scan. I wish I could see the baby again, it&#8217;s been almost a month.

Jess137, yeah for new cycle!

Snowflakes, In the beginning I had a little nausea, but it didn&#8217;t really kick in till about 6 weeks.

Nanner, Enjoy your family!

I haven&#8217;t told anyone at work yet. I plan on telling them next week because I&#8217;m starting to show and really want to start wearing my maternity blouses.


----------



## pink23

becca- what you described is what I got fx'd you get your bfp xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome back CeeDee! :wave: Glad you had a fun vacation! And omg, I did not want to gain a lot either. I was already classified as slightly overweight pre-pregnancy but well, she's just taking over my body! It's insane! Though the biggest gain is in my stomach, so I guess there's always that for which I can be grateful. Still. :dohh: Such a pain! haha.

Glad things are looking up Meadows! FX you have no more mini-scares!

FX for you Becca; maybe it's a sign! ;)

Glad to hear AF came for you, Jess! What a relief, no doubt! 

I'm so sorry about your friend, Kimberley. How awful! :( :hugs:

OBG appointment for me tomorrow; my next to last four-weeker. I go for one more in 4 weeks then I think they bump me up to every other. Holy crap!

My back friggin' hurts. And I just realized my mashed potatoes are boiling over SO I'm gonna take care of those, but I'll check back in asap. Sorry to those of you who I've missed in this update! I'm so... spacey lately. xD


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
Just popping on to say a quick hello. We are all systems go for our handover with the house tomorrow, so I'll be pretty busy over the next little while. Although I plan on resting some times as to not over do it so I'll probably get on here to catch up. 

I saw my Obs this morning. Didn't get another u/s but did get to hear the heart beat with the doppler, which was amazing!! :cloud9: She found it almost straight away. Also, my downs risk is 1:3300 so that's awesome too :thumbup: Next appointment is not til 24th November. I hope to have much more of a belly by then.

My niece had her baby girl today. She named her Mia Rai and she's gorgeous of course. This is also good for us as now we can use Angeline as a middle name if our baby is a girl. For those who don't remember - Angeline was my DH's older sister (mother of his niece) who passed away when his niece was only 1. We thought she might use the name, but she didn't so we will. :)

I hope everyone is doing ok??

:dust:


----------



## beccad

*Wana* TMI, but with all your thrush talk yesterday and I've woken up all itchy this morning, DH too :dohh:

Still no sign of AF today. Might test tomorrow if nothing happens.


----------



## CeeDee

Swanxx, Your moving right along, soon you&#8217;ll be going every week. Sorry your back is hurting. Is there anything you can do about it? I guess I&#8217;ll just have to take the weight gain in stride. 

Poppie, Congrats on your test results! Wonderful news about the new baby girl. Mia Rai is a gorgeous name.

Beccad, FX&#8217;d.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ooops *Becca* sorry to have jinxed you lol 

But all also fx'd for you for a bfp!! xxx


----------



## pink23

Ive got clinic tomorrow but only for my diabetes review. I should be ok as My sugars havent been to bad and dont think they will change much.
1 more day off and im in the weekend. xx


----------



## beccad

Glad things are going ok for you pink.

Kimberley how are you doing? Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## wanaBmummy

WSS ^^^ *Pink* lol :) 

Also bit random here but i'm terrible for watching things like 16 and Pregnant (shows my age a bit doesn't it lol) :blush:

Well anyway was having a look at whats going on tonight on Teen Dad which is a UK one and it said ' Jon likes to party. His girlfriend Teekela.....' TEEKELA?? If your going to be that cruel just spell it Tequila for christ sake! Stupid people!!

Sorry but how ridiculous is that!?!? It really rubbed me the wrong way lol 

xxx


----------



## Meadows

Thanks Wana.....will have a little go and see how i get on!!!

Brill results Poppie 

Good luck becca.....really hope its ur BFP!

Hope 2mo goes well pink.

Swan - won't be long til ur little one arrives, it's gonna fly by - yikes!!!

Yeah i think i'll be constantly checking CeeDee too.....scary stuff :-/

All ok with me, all clear again today, so fingers crossed. Will be pleased to get past these next few days as this is where it all went wrong last time.....fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is ok.....


----------



## beccad

Some people are bizzare wana :rofl: I wonder if that's what her mum was drinking when she was conceived :haha:


----------



## pink23

i love 16 and pregnant, its set up on series link lol x


----------



## beccad

Fingers crossed meadows :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

glad i'm not the only one *Pink* lol :D 

and *Becca* i wouldn't be suprised and i don't like to be mean or judgemental but with a name like that being a pregnant teen doesn't really seem suprising lol 

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Poppie, congrats on everything with the house! Hope it all goes smoothly for you and take care of yourself while you&#8217;re setting up and all! :D And congrats on the great results from your tests; that&#8217;s awesome!

Oh no, sorry to hear you&#8217;re itching Becca! FX for you, by the way &#8211; hoping this is the month!

It&#8217;s crazy, CeeDee, I feel as though I just got started! :haha: And here we are. My OBG said today that if my back continues to hurt, I can see a chiro or a PT. We&#8217;ll see! She told me today I&#8217;ve gained 20 pounds&#8230; I thought I gained 25. Maybe I was wrong about my start weight? LOL. That would be awesome! She said if I can keep it below 30-35, they&#8217;d be happy, though under 25 would be even better. I can&#8217;t see myself only gaining 5 more between now and then, but if I can limit myself to a pound a week then&#8230; I should be &#8220;okay&#8221; or something. xD

Hope your clinic appt. goes well Pink!

Okay, Wana, that&#8217;s a ridiculous name. Sheesh. What are people THINKING?! I swear.

Glad things are staying clear Meadows! Keeping my FX for you!

Went to my OBG today, everything looks good. We talked about my back and she&#8217;s not concerned yet, though asked if I wanted to start some kind of treatment. I said no, let&#8217;s see how it continues the next 4 weeks with me being more active and doing yoga. We&#8217;ll see! I have an appointment in 4 weeks (11/16) and my Glucose tolerance test on 11/11; then I go back every 2 weeks for appointments. Crawling closer and closer, can&#8217;t believe it!


----------



## beccad

I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going by swan. Does it feel quick to you?

Wana, I know what you mean - feel bad for judging someone, but you don't get accountants or doctors named after alcoholic drinks do you!


----------



## kimberley3

Hello becca no sign at all of af but still bfn I really hope its not a 8weekcycle like the one after the mc its really messed my cycle up! in


----------



## kimberley3

Really hope you get your bfp


----------



## lu-is

Yay Jess, I'm glad AF showed up!!

Meadow - hope everything is a-okay. A lot of things say spotting is fine. Glad to hear it has stopped today.
I'll send happy, lucky, sticky thoughts your way.

Nanner- I'm a little scared about stretch marks too. I've never had any before, and I like wearing bikinis.. So we'll see. *fingers crossed*
Based on what Becca said I better start putting more lotion, all over!!

Swan - I can't believe how fast time is flying, it feels like your little one is going to be here in no time. :) Sounds like the appointment went well. Sorry about your back. boo to back pain.

Poppie - I just love hearing the heartbeat. :) I can't wait to hear it again in a couple weeks. Mia Rai is a real pretty name! and I think Angeline as a middle name for your LO is a great idea.

Wanna - Yay for moving to a new place! I hate packing, but I do love the feeling of moving into a new, nice place. Wow, you're right this thread has been 6 months plus the WTT time. crazy. :)

pink - good to hear your sugar levels have been okay :thumbup:

Kimberley & Becca - I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for some BFP's. If AF is going to be mean and not show up she'd better send a positive instead.

As for me - We found another house that we love (it's way better than the other ones we wanted) and we've got an accepted offer, the bank has said yes, everything is falling into place. Now we just need the home inspection next Monday to go well and we'll be on our way to a house.

Preg ladies - do you ever think/feel like uh oh AF is coming then realize, "wait a minute that's not right, those cramps can't mean AF.. "? I have been having cramps down real low the last couple days and they feel just like my period is coming. I'm not worried about them, but they keep messing with my mind lol

I took a bump pic this morning, I'll go grab the camera and post it.


----------



## lu-is

Here's my bump at 16 weeks. Some of it is still bloat I think.
One was this morning the other was right now, just before bed.
 



Attached Files:







Week 16.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









Week 16-2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beccad

What do you think about this then girls :wacko:

https://i56.tinypic.com/vx1yzn.jpg


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow Becca i'd say thas defo a positive!!

you've got your :bfp: yaaay :happydance:

Congrats!! (and im the one who ususally can't see anything so it must be :D)

xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi girls, will post properly when I can but huge congrats to Meadows and to Beccad! So chuffed for you ladies!! x


----------



## pink23

omg becca im so happy for you, holidays definately the best xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ps. Cute bump lu-is!


----------



## beccad

Lu-is - what a dinky bump. It's about how my tummy looks on a normal day :haha:


----------



## lu-is

Congratulations Becca!!!! That is soooo wonderful!! Hooray!



beccad said:


> Lu-is - what a dinky bump. It's about how my tummy looks on a normal day :haha:

lol I know, I can't wait for a real baby bump,something definite. I want a nice round bump. :) 
It feels like the baby is still sitting really low like 3 inches below my belly button.

Hi Mrs. Mel, hope you're doing well.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just real quick - will update later when I have more time

CONGRATS TO BECCA!!! A holiday baby!! Hooray!! So very very happy for you!! 

Luis - Super cute bump!! I love it!! I hope I stay that small too til I tell everyone - then I can start getting big after that!! :)

I think it is funny that most of us started TTC in June and I think 5 of us all have an EDD of June too!! How awesome is that??!!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi all,
Just wanted to congratulate all the BFP's there are loads!! And Jess I adore the new front page its fab, btw my EDD is 01/23/12, so only 3 months to go wooo hooo!!

I hope you are all well?

I am full up with a cold atm as is my DD :-(

Here is a pic of bump at 24 weeks already feeling huge! I will be 27 weeks on monday and in 3rd tri....so scary!

Me and DH sorted out the attic yesterday to see what we need for baby and OMG how can 1 child have so many clothes........well we will not need any clothes for this lil princess!
 



Attached Files:







24 side..jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Meadows

CONGRATS becca......how exciting! YAY!!! and so close to lots of us ladies!! Spotting has def stopped for now....been clear since 10.30am on Tuesday-phew! Did another test today, a week since I found out, and the line was super dark and came up instantly &#58389; has put my mind at rest. Have a good weekend all x


----------



## kimberley3

Congrats :) that is very
much a bfp still no af 
for me but a test says bfn so this cycle is messed up for me :( how did your cycles go after the mc is this normal x


----------



## beccad

Meadows, yes lots of us within two or three weeks of each other! Glad you're feeling a bit more settled. Super-dark tests are pretty good I would say! Your body is clearly still producing lots of the hormone.

Kimberley, so sorry you still don't know what's going on. Must be so frustrating for you. Is it worth speaking to the doctor about it?


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats Becca fantastic news, I'm so chuffed for you.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its a bit random and you can do it if you want to but i thought i'd post it anyway as we never really do anything on this thread other than the obvious. So i figured it might be nice :D plus i stole it from another forum haha :D 

1. How old would you be if you didn&#8217;t know how old you are?

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don&#8217;t like and like so many things we don&#8217;t do?

4. When it&#8217;s all said and done, will you have said more than you&#8217;ve done?

5. What is the one thing you&#8217;d most like to change about the world?

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?

11. You&#8217;re having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do?

12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?

15. What&#8217;s something you know you do differently than most people?

16. How come the things that make you happy don&#8217;t make everyone happy?

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? What&#8217;s holding you back?

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why?

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?

22. Why are you, you?

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?

25. What are you most grateful for?

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?

27. Is is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?

28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive?

32. If not now, then when?

33. If you haven&#8217;t achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?

39. Do you feel like you&#8217;ve lived this day a hundred times before?

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in?

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous?

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?

(i said it was long :blush:) 

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm on my phone bc I'm at my moms so I will do wanas survey Sunday. :) but yes, it's crazy and it feels like its flying by for me! But I'm excited! And welshmum is due the day after my birthday!!!!!! :)

:dance: :happydance: CONGRATSSSSS BECCA!!!! so happy for you!

I do get cramps on and off. Pretty low too. They're annoying. 

Lu I love your cute bump!! Man I wish I had your physique - nice and toned. 

I have stretchies from growing up and stuff. None yet for pregnancy. Knock on wood!


----------



## Jess137

Congrats Becca!! Yay!!!!!

Welsh, I'll add your EDD. Love the bumpy!

Lu- my stomach is 3 times that size and I'm not pg! Cute little bump though!

AFM, I'm starting my Clomid tomorrow, so hopefully this will do the trick!


----------



## Jess137

Ok wana, I'll give this a shot!

1. How old would you be if you didn&#8217;t know how old you are?
Probably like 35-40 mentally...I've always been an "old soul"!

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?
Never trying!

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don&#8217;t like and like so many things we don&#8217;t do?

If we didn't do things that we don't want to do *cough* like work, then we wouldn't have money to do what we want. I don't have a better answer than that.

4. When it&#8217;s all said and done, will you have said more than you&#8217;ve done?
Probably - I talk a lot!

5. What is the one thing you&#8217;d most like to change about the world?
That's a tough one. Probably fix hunger and stop war. Can't pick just one, there are so many things wrong with the world.

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?
Being a mommy :cloud9:

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?
Def settling...

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?
Marry a rich man:winkwink:

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?
???

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?
Both?
11. You&#8217;re having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do?
Say something.

12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?
Enjoy every minute.

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?
Yes.

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?
???

15. What&#8217;s something you know you do differently than most people?
Put chicken bouillon on popcorn (don't ask!)

16. How come the things that make you happy don&#8217;t make everyone happy?
Everyone is different

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? What&#8217;s holding you back?
Have a baby! - That would be my stupid ovaries!!!

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?
I don't think so...

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why?
Somewhere that lets you take a year off for maternity leave!

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?
I actually hold down the close door button and the button for the floor I'm going to, so it doesn't stop on any other floors (only if I'm the only person on it of course)... yes, I know I'm going to hell!:haha:

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?
Joyful simpleton

22. Why are you, you?
??? 

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?
No

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?
I don't have any...

25. What are you most grateful for?
My family

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?
Lose my old ones

27. Is is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?
No

28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?
I don't know what my greatest fear is

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?
No... I can't remember what I had for dinner last night!

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?
Can't remember

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive?
I haven't

32. If not now, then when?
When I have money...

33. If you haven&#8217;t achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?
???

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?
No

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?
Don't know. That's why I don't have one. Seems to cause more trouble than good.

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?
It's different to everyone, so everyone has their own version of good and evil.

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?
H*ll yes!

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?
More work I enjoy

39. Do you feel like you&#8217;ve lived this day a hundred times before?
More like a thousand

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in?
This is really philosophical... no idea

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?
My family

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous?
No

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?
Finding something to enjoy every day, having something to live for

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?
You have to do what your heart tells you

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?
That's a good one...

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?
Quit my job and have lots of babies!

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?
Yesterday??

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?
My family

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?
Um, no, see answer a few questions back:haha:

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?
I'm making them myself now.


HOLY CRAP! That was hard! Now I want to see yours!


----------



## beccad

I find this all a bit weird. I have two pink lines telling me I have a teeny embryo in my tummy but no other physical signs other than slightly sore boobs and a tingling feeling in my tummy. 

I'm wondering when to tell the parents. Mine are coming for dinner tomorrow and bringing granny with them, so that would be a good time I suppose, but I kind of want to keep it between ourselves at the moment, and obviously you lot :rofl:


----------



## Meadows

I know what you mean becca, i don't really have any symptoms, apart from boobs a little sore and i have the odd feelings going on in my tummy......sort of feels like AF is coming, but she not!! It is weird, knowing ur pregnant and not really feeling much!

As for telling my parents, we're not until i'm 12 weeks.....it's so hard tho keeping it in!! They don't live close, so it's not too bad, however i am off to see them today and am staying for a couple of days......am going to have to make something up as to why i'm not having a cheeky glass of wine here and there!!

So, you off to the docs next week i presume?


----------



## wanaBmummy

1. How old would you be if you didn&#8217;t know how old you are?

25/26

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?

Failing

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don&#8217;t like and like so many things we don&#8217;t do?

Because that&#8217;s life

4. When it&#8217;s all said and done, will you have said more than you&#8217;ve done?

Yes unfortunately

5. What is the one thing you&#8217;d most like to change about the world?

Less judgment 

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?

if its by making other people happy working in a spa facility lol or charity work. if its by making myself happy being a mum :)

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?

A bit of both right now I think

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?

I would work less or not at all and I would travel more

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?

If I&#8217;m not happy with what&#8217;s happening I change what I&#8217;m doing I.e. sixth form, collage &#8230;

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?

About doing things right

11. You&#8217;re having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do?

I would give my opinion and explain why I don&#8217;t agree with them

12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?

Stay true to yourself

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?

yes

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?

Umm to a small degree

15. What&#8217;s something you know you do differently than most people?

Have no idea tbh

16. How come the things that make you happy don&#8217;t make everyone happy?

Because everyone is different and if we all felt and thought the same the world would be pretty boring

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? What&#8217;s holding you back?

Singing in front of people. Being judged, not liked and possibly heavily criticized for it and ruining the thing I love the most.

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?

yes

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why?

America, New Zealand or Australia because they are the most like home but completely different and they have better weather.

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?

Yes I do. I push it repeatedly for about 10 or so seconds. No I don&#8217;t but I do it every time. 

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?

Joyful simpleton

22. Why are you, you?

I just am haha

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?

To a certain degree but I&#8217;m not very consistent

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?

Loosing touch with a good friend who lives near you.

25. What are you most grateful for?

My parents, my husband and how fortunate we are at younger age.

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?

Never be able to make new ones

27. Is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?

yes

28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?

No&#8230;not yet but it will eventually :(

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?

Yes it was a big changing point in my life and its made me who I am and put me where I am today

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?

Making really yummy fudge or toffee (can&#8217;t remember which one) in the kitchen with mum. It always has stuck out but I don&#8217;t know why. I just remember feeling happy and it tasting really good 

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive? 

When in Greece for my wedding/honeymoon

32. If not now, then when?

&#8230;

33. If you haven&#8217;t achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?

&#8230;

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?

If I have I can&#8217;t remember

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?

Because there is no allowance made for other peoples religions, opinions etc they are very narrow minded.

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?

No

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?

No I would just cut my hours down. I would miss the people and the job otherwise

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?

More work I actually enjoy doing

39. Do you feel like you&#8217;ve lived this day a hundred times before? 

Yes

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in? 

When I was at school i think 

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?

My parents and my nephews

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous?

No 

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?

Being alive is living day to day never really making the most of it or doing what you really want to. Truly living is making the most of your life, living in the monment.

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?

When you&#8217;ve gone over things so many times its become repetitive and pointless.

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?

Because great mistakes may cause more harm than the good we get from the lessons we learn

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?

I&#8217;d do everything I ever wanted to. I would be more self confident.

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?

Just now that I&#8217;ve read this.

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?

My husband and defiantly ;) 

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?

To a certain degree yes I think so.

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?

I always make my own decisions. 

yes Jess deffinatly not an easy one lol :D 

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh just a quick one. As you all know i don't chart or temp etc etc so don't know when i ovulate. Well before the merina coil i never knew when i ovulated. I didn't get any signs to suggest i was at any point. 

Well after i had the coil out in June, both in June and July mid month i had (tmi) sensitive nipples. Someone on here (can't remember who) said it was probably a sign of me ovulating. 

Well if thats the case i would say that i'm not pregnant yet because i didn't ovulate in August or Septmber. I just assumed i'd gone back to the way it was before as i didn't get any sensitivity but yeasterday my one nipple was a bit sensitive and today both are so im going to say i just have or am abouts to ovulate. 

But why wouldn't i have ovulated for 2 months running??

xxx


----------



## pink23

oooh i havent a clue about the lovely human body and hope you ovulate this month wana, we need our next bfps we are on a role now xx


----------



## lu-is

wanaBmummy said:


> Oh just a quick one. As you all know i don't chart or temp etc etc so don't know when i ovulate. Well before the merina coil i never knew when i ovulated. I didn't get any signs to suggest i was at any point.
> 
> Well after i had the coil out in June, both in June and July mid month i had (tmi) sensitive nipples. Someone on here (can't remember who) said it was probably a sign of me ovulating.
> 
> Well if thats the case i would say that i'm not pregnant yet because i didn't ovulate in August or Septmber. I just assumed i'd gone back to the way it was before as i didn't get any sensitivity but yeasterday my one nipple was a bit sensitive and today both are so im going to say i just have or am abouts to ovulate.
> 
> But why wouldn't i have ovulated for 2 months running??
> 
> xxx

I would get sore nipples as a sign of ovulation, but that symptom was sometimes only every couple months. I'm pretty sure I still ovulated on the months without sore nipples too b/c sometimes there would be other signs - cramping or ovary pain. So you may have still ovulated even though your body wasn't kind enough to let you know. 

Why oh why are our bodies so confusing.


----------



## wanaBmummy

thankyou i don't get any other signs i don't think. none that i've noticed anyway :) ahh well we'll see won't we. I'll get pregnant when i get pregnant lol xxx


----------



## lu-is

1. How old would you be if you didn&#8217;t know how old you are?
21-25 ? - I'm pretty silly at times and probably come across younger than I am.

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?
never trying.

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don&#8217;t like and like so many things we don&#8217;t do?
So true.. we need to do more enjoyable things.

4. When it&#8217;s all said and done, will you have said more than you&#8217;ve done?
Probably, I ususally mean to do more things but procrastinate too much.

5. What is the one thing you&#8217;d most like to change about the world?
The desire for war.

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?
Being a mom. :)

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?
I think I'm diong what I believe in.

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?
I would travel a lot more, eat more of the foods I love.

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?
hmm I don't know how to answer this one.

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?
Both! :D

11. You&#8217;re having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do? 
I definetly wouldn't join in with their criticizing, but would try to highlight the attributes of my friend. (wish I had more guts to tell them off - though if they pissed me off enough, maybe).

12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?
Enjoy life - you only live once.

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?
probably.

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?
Yes. I see it frequently in other musicians and composers - and sometimes myself.

15. What&#8217;s something you know you do differently than most people?
Hmmm.. I don't know.

16. How come the things that make you happy don&#8217;t make everyone happy?
Some people aren't impressed by the simple things in life and can only find happiness in $$ and wordly posessions. 

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? What&#8217;s holding you back?
I really want to see the pyramids in Egypt. Lack of money is holding me back, and the desire to start a family. :)

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?
Physically - yes, I have a lot of junk I need to emotionally let go of and toss out.

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why? 
Oooh... I would love to live somewhere in Europe. I loved Germany when I visited there, that would be fun.

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?
Sometimes, yes (same with cross walk lights) I know it won't make it faster but just can't help myself.

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?
Joyful simpleton.

22. Why are you, you?
Because I like me. :) I like who I've become over the years, and all the ups and downs that have formed the individual I am today.

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?
I hope so. 

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?
losing touch with a friend who lives nearby.

25. What are you most grateful for?
My family!

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?
That's tough! I don't know.

27. Is is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?
Yes?
 
28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?
One of them, now that I think of it. I've always had the fear of seeing someone outside of my window (creepy), and last winter I had peeping tom doing just that outside of my living room window. Scary!! 
That's probably not my greatest fear though. Losing my DH would be, so then no.

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?
Nope. I'm pretty good with moving on.

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?
Holding and playing with my favorite doll (her name was "Pig face", and she was sooo cherished). It was a cloth doll that the face had washed off of, so my father and grandma drew a new one on with marker. Her nose was sort of pig like so her name as far as I can ever remember was Pig Face, and boy did I love that doll. It was an endearing name.

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive?
Over this summer, while TTc.

32. If not now, then when?
Next week? :lol:

33. If you haven&#8217;t achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?
Good point.

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?
Not really.

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?
Each of them wants to believe that they are right and the only way.

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?
Yes, it is possible. Does this apply to everything, no.

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?
Probably. :D

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?
More work I actually enjoy doing. More work makes the time fly by too!

39. Do you feel like you&#8217;ve lived this day a hundred times before?
nope.

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in?
last week?

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?
My parents, my sisters, neices, nephew, and my husband.

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous? nope.

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?
A person on life support is "being alive", everyone is being alive - but actually going out and doing things you like, working, contributing to society, enjoying life, etc helps you truly live.

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?
I don't know.

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?
Because we're also scared of failure and what others might think.

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?
Hmmm.. not much. I have learned not to always care what others think.

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?
Last night.

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?
my husband, my little unborn baby. Yes, I openly expressed my love to both of them this morning.

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?
Maybe? I will remember yesterday becuase I had a special date with my neice, but the other days weren't too eventful.

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?
Making them for myself - i don't like others trying to make up my mind for me.


----------



## CeeDee

I know a lot of people who have unique names that as professionals they go by there middle name or some other nickname.

Lu-is congrats on finding another home. Ive had some weird cramps, too. I think its just your uterus stretching out for baby. Nice bump. Im going to have to get my camera out.

Beccad, Congratulations!  That is so awesome. I told my parents a few days after I got the BFPs. I just had to tell someone else besides hubby.

Snowflakes, That is pretty funny! Junebugs having Junebugs.

Welshmum, Wow! Almost in 3rd tri! Thats awesome!

Meadows, Im so glad to hear the spotting has stopped.

Kimberley, Sorry to hear your cycle is messed up. I agree with Becca, maybe its time to talk to a doctor.

Jess137, FXd for this cycle.

Wannabmummy, I think its still possible to have ovulated the true test is to temp. Prior to BCP I could feel my ovaries getting sore around ovulation. After BCP, I couldnt feel anything, but I obviously ovulated.


----------



## CeeDee

1. How old would you be if you didnt know how old you are? Probably 27. I have wisdom and experience, yet am a little childish.

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?
never trying.

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we dont like and like so many things we dont do?
It all comes down to finances.

4. When its all said and done, will you have said more than youve done?
Yes

5. What is the one thing youd most like to change about the world?
That people would love one another and stop being selfish and self-righteous.

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?
Helping others.

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?
Definitely settling.

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?
I would have worked until about 30 saving money and living well below my means and than spend my last 10 years doing whatever I wanted to do.

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?
I've learned to relinquish control and follow God's will for me.

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?
Doing the right things.

11. Youre having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do?
Try to move the conversation into another direction.

12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?
Don't let others influence what you feel is right in your heart.

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?
Not sure.

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?
Yes.

15. Whats something you know you do differently than most people?
I really don't know.

16. How come the things that make you happy dont make everyone happy?
Everyone is different, happiness is subjective.

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? Whats holding you back?
Being a mom and hopefully in 5 months I'll get that opportunity.

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?
No

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why?
I really liked Trinidad.

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?
Of course.

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?
Joyful simpleton.

22. Why are you, you?
35 years of nurturing, growing and learning.

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?
No

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?
losing touch with a friend who lives nearby.

25. What are you most grateful for?
My family!

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?
Never be able to make new ones.

27. Is is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?
Yes

28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?
I don't have a "greatest" fear per se.

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?
No, I try to let things go.

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?
Summers at home with my siblings and cousins. We had such great creativity with games and toys that we hardly watched TV.

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive?
Don't know

32. If not now, then when?
Don't know

33. If you havent achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?
Achieved what?

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?
No

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?
Religion doesn't cause war people do.

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?
Yes.

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?
Absolutely.

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?
Less work to do.

39. Do you feel like youve lived this day a hundred times before?
No

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in?
Don't know.

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?
Nobody, I'll see them in a better place.

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous? No.

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?
Truly living is doing anything, but eating, sleeping and using the bathroom. LOL

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?
ASAP

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?
Sometimes mistake can be very frustrating.

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?
I do this already, I don't care what other people think.

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?
Never.

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?
My family. I give them lots of lovies.

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?
No.

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?A little bit of both.


----------



## kimberley3

1. How old would you be if you didn&#8217;t know how old you are?

28-29, i act alot older than i am!

2. Which is worse, failing or never trying?

never trying

3. If life is so short, why do we do so many things we don&#8217;t like and like so many things we don&#8217;t do?

as sometimes we miss things which we want to do for thinking about the things which we cant change!

4. When it&#8217;s all said and done, will you have said more than you&#8217;ve done?

i am a chatter box so yes lol

5. What is the one thing you&#8217;d most like to change about the world?
remove all crutely to animals and people

6. If happiness was the national currency, what kind of work would make you rich?
making a difference

7. Are you doing what you believe in, or are you settling for what you are doing?
doing what i believe in but my hands are tied alot of the times!

8. If the average human life span was 40 years, how would you live your life differently?

done what i wanted to do and not be scared of thinking what others are thinking!

9. To what degree have you actually controlled the course your life has taken?
this last two years i have before that not really! 

10. Are you more worried about doing things right, or doing the right things?

both and stupidly what others think!

11. You&#8217;re having lunch with three people you respect and admire. They all start criticizing a close friend of yours, not knowing she is your friend. The criticism is distasteful and unjustified. What do you do?

stick up for that person and tell them that i am friends with them at the last min to see there faces!
12. If you could offer a newborn child only one piece of advice, what would it be?
never look back and stride to be you

13. Would you break the law to save a loved one?
yes i would!

14. Have you ever seen insanity where you later saw creativity?

Not yet!

15. What&#8217;s something you know you do differently than most people?
try and not kill anything living.

16. How come the things that make you happy don&#8217;t make everyone happy?
as we are all different and the world would be boring if we all enjoyed the same things

17. What one thing have you not done that you really want to do? What&#8217;s holding you back?
i want to go to the red sea and see the fishies :D the oh says its not safe there yet!

18. Are you holding onto something you need to let go of?
my past, i try but it will take its time i would liek it to go away

19. If you had to move to a state or country besides the one you currently live in, where would you move and why?
red sea so i can be with the waterworld more :)

20. Do you push the elevator button more than once? Do you really believe it makes the elevator faster?
yes lol and very fast i think it makes it slower tho

21. Would you rather be a worried genius or a joyful simpleton?
joyful

22. Why are you, you?
becuase my mummy made me <3

23. Have you been the kind of friend you want as a friend?
yes i try hard with my friends

24. Which is worse, when a good friend moves away, or losing touch with a good friend who lives right near you?
losing touch with a good friend.

25. What are you most grateful for?
life,caleb, and family

26. Would you rather lose all of your old memories, or never be able to make new ones?
cant i lose half my old and gain half new?

27. Is is possible to know the truth without challenging it first?

28. Has your greatest fear ever come true?
no not yet, and hope it never does!

29. Do you remember that time 5 years ago when you were extremely upset? Does it really matter now?
no it does not :D im glad it happened

30. What is your happiest childhood memory? What makes it so special?
collecting ladybirds,snails in a tub and tadpoles in bowls and looking after them lol

31. At what time in your recent past have you felt most passionate and alive?
when i feel love for caleb :)

32. If not now, then when?

33. If you haven&#8217;t achieved it yet, what do you have to lose?
the idea of never achieving it, so hope

34. Have you ever been with someone, said nothing, and walked away feeling like you just had the best conversation ever?
nope

35. Why do religions that support love cause so many wars?
as its all about power..

36. Is it possible to know, without a doubt, what is good and what is evil?
never

37. If you just won a million dollars, would you quit your job?
yes and make my own unit and take my service users with me.

38. Would you rather have less work to do, or more work you actually enjoy doing?
less work but same amount of money ;)

39. Do you feel like you&#8217;ve lived this day a hundred times before?
not today nope

40. When was the last time you marched into the dark with only the soft glow of an idea you strongly believed in?

41. If you knew that everyone you know was going to die tomorrow, who would you visit today?
everyone i would get them all in the same place and have a party

42. Would you be willing to reduce your life expectancy by 10 years to become extremely attractive or famous?
never

43. What is the difference between being alive and truly living?
truly living is enjoying and getting what you liek out of life, being alive is suriving

44. When is it time to stop calculating risk and rewards, and just go ahead and do what you know is right?
now

45. If we learn from our mistakes, why are we always so afraid to make a mistake?
scared to be rejected and unable to change that mistake 

46. What would you do differently if you knew nobody would judge you?
wear short armed t-shirts,do what i want to do, and act silly sometimes

47. When was the last time you noticed the sound of your own breathing?
just now, lol

48. What do you love? Have any of your recent actions openly expressed this love?
Caleb, and this baby which isnt even concived yet and family,

49. In 5 years from now, will you remember what you did yesterday? What about the day before that? Or the day before that?

not quite sure on that one

50. Decisions are being made right now. The question is: Are you making them for yourself, or are you letting others make them for you?

half and half


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in for a really quick hello. Still getting the moving done (ugh - so tired) but we're getting there. Removalists come tomorrow for our furniture so we'll be pretty much done then. 

I love having our beautiful big new home, it's just wonderful. 

I went to a baby expo yesterday and got some good discounts on a microwave sterilizer started kit (with bottles and things) and also a baby monitor. So we're well and truly getting some things organised now. 

I'd better go continue with packing up, shall have proper catch up soon.

I hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## beccad

Wana, I never got any signs of ovulation - I only ever knew I'd ovulated a few days after it happened as my boobs would get a bit sore and aching.


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, good weekends? 

My blood pressure has been rising steadily all week, and is now 133/108. I think I should probably call the doc tomorrow.


----------



## CeeDee

Dinah93 said:


> Hey ladies, good weekends?
> 
> My blood pressure has been rising steadily all week, and is now 133/108. I think I should probably call the doc tomorrow.

Oh no. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Nanner

Just a quick hi from me! The fam just left so I have to spend the days catching up on studying!!

Congrats Becca! You must be so excited!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all 

*Dinah* i hope all is ok :hug:

Just wanted to be a bit nosey lol 

To all you pregnant ladies...have any of you had any wierd cravings yet?? 

xxx


----------



## beccad

No cravings for me wana, but I think it's probably a bit early! I still feel like AF will arrive any minute. I'm also quite tired. My parents and granny came round for lunch today (we made a lovely big roast YUM!) and then I spent the whole afternoon wishing they'd go home so I could go and have a sleep :blush: I haven't told them yet and probably won't for a few weeks.

I've been really short on patience too - everything is pissing me off! Poor DH doesn't know whether he's coming or going. I have explained that it's not him, but just me feeling pissed off :haha:

Dinah - I don't know anything about blood pressure but that does sound quite high. I was reading that during pregnancy the heart rate is faster by 15 beats per minute, but your BP is way above that :hugs: I hope everything is ok.


----------



## pink23

becca- i kno exactly how you feel with the patence thing, it does wear off a bit.
I had a nap after tea tonight for abour an hr and half oops.
xx


----------



## CeeDee

I havent had any weird cravings. 

Beccad, I still get quite irritable especially when Im comfortable and hubby calls for something.

Here are some before (Aug 14) and after (today) bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0106.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0147.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0107.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0148.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!! Monday again, but it means 13 weeks for me :)

Just went a scrolling back through posts... how could I miss *BECCAD*!! Congrats!! :happydance: How strong was that line on your test?!? Awesome.

*wanaBmummy *- no real weird cravings. Did really want a steak the other week so made hubby come with me to a restaurant (where I knew the steaks were good) that was 1/2 an hour away!

*Dinah93 *- Your BP is getting up there, I would see the Dr. After suffering with high BP for the last few years, mine is now perfect which apparently happens about now because your blood vessels all dilate to allow more blood flow. Not looking forward to later on when I'll have to be watching out for pre-eclampsia stuff.

*Nanner *- don't study too hard!

Everyone's bumps are looking totally gorgeous. Mine is still more fat rather than bump but it is getting more round. I don't want to post any pics just yet, will wait til it looks more like a bump. My work pants today are defo more tighter. Can't wait to get into maternity pants. 

The removalists are coming today to get our furniture so hubby will be supervising that as I am at work. There's not much I can do to help so I sorta get it easy just being at work. I'll have a couple of days off around this coming weekend (we get next Tuesday off as it's the Melbourne Cup!) so I'll be doing all the unpacking at the new house then. It'll be lovely to have 6 days off and spend time in my lovely new home.

I hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

:dust:


----------



## beccad

*Poppie*, so exciting that you're moving into your new home! Will you put some photos up once you're all settled? I'm nosey! I think I was probably about 15 or 16 DPO when I took the test, hence the very strong line.

*Ceedee* you look fab! Cute little bump :cloud9:

So not only am I grumpy with everyone and anything that moves, I'm too flipping hot all the time! Feeling good in myself at the moment, but I expect that'll probably change. I do start to feel a bit yuck if I don't eat breakfast soon after waking up. Today it was about an hour between waking and eating, and I was just starting to feel a bit icky - just hungry sick, and it went away as soon as I had that first mouthful of toast thankfully. I'll have to be more organised on days I work as I normally have breakfast when I get to work, which is about two hours after I wake up, so I'll have to eat something before I leave the house.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! :wave: I'm sorry I've been so scarce. Now that I can't BNB during work unless it is from my phone, I feel so behind!

How is clomid going for you Jess? FX for you this month!!

I still need to do the survey. Haha. Hopefully tonight when I get home!

My weekend was fun but insane. We walked over 6 miles in NYC on Saturday and my knee was so swollen. Finally is looking better today. I had a blast but I was dog tired no doubt lol. 

How is everyone feeling?

Cravings... not really. I did really want long John silvers chicken one day. And every now and then someone says something and I go, "oh I want that..." but nothing crazy like 4am NEED IT NOW. oh there was a quesedilla craving at 10 one night but that was an easy fix haha. Lately I've been eating a ton of fruit though. Mmm I can't get enough apples!

Sounds like everyone is doing well; hope you all have lovely weekends!

And CeeDee you look great!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry, HAD lovely weekends. My phone is a :brat: haha


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, Let me tell you, maternity pants are so wonderful and comfortable. I need to get a few more. I hope everything goes well with the removalists.

Beccad, Sounds like your morning sickness is kicking in, hopefully it won&#8217;t be too bad for you.

Swanx, That&#8217;s a lot of walking. Mmm&#8230;Long John Silver sounds good. I love the hush puppies.


----------



## snowflakes120

Swan - ohhh. NYC - FUN!! 

Poppie - I am so glad you are in your house! 

CeeDee- You look great with your teeny tiny bumpie too!

Dinah - Hope all is well! Let us know what Dr. says.

Nanner - Don't study too hard.

Becca - I felt a teeny bit queasy 1st thing today - I forced myself to eat some oatmeal - no appetite for it.

Pink- I feel asleep so early this weekend both Friday and Saturday - think the tiredness is finally kicking in...

AFM, I have a scan next week Tuesday - I will be 7 weeks - anybody know if it will be an internal or external scan?? I just don't know what to prepare myself for... ya know!


----------



## pink23

snow, i was 7 weeks 3 with caleb and that was an external scan just had to drink a pint of liquid before.
I feel tired today but cant sleep. chinese for tea later xx


----------



## swanxxsong

My scan (9 weeks in ER) was internal. I have known women about 50/50 to get internal v external at the 6-9 week mark. You could always call the nurse and ask what they'd be more likely to do. My practice does internal until 10 weeks then external beyond, but that varies place to place. :) def lots of water beforehand no matter what lol. That's the worst part IMO lol


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, I had my first scan at 9 weeks and it was external. Not sure about 7 weeks.


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies wow so much has gone on. Im not really that awake at the moment, my new job is knackering me out. Im consently tired, and so am getting home and slumping on the sofa and not moving till bed. Apparenly I have a UTI which im not getting and symptons so I suppose thats a good thing, at leaast im not in pain. Feeling very bloated and look rather huge so hoping it will deflate soon. on the plus side I had my 12 week scan, and everything look good, we saw the stomach and the legs, and the brain, and it kept doing these little star jumps which was quite funny because I cant feel anything, so I keep imaging it foing that, eberytime I go over a bump on my Vespa, slightly disppointed that we paid for four photos but he gave us two or the same. also told work and they are very happy and nice so its all good. the day of my Scan, I told my mum she had to wait to tell my aunts and uncle because we want to tell oh's grandparents face to face first, so we are wating till next weekend to tell my aunts and uncles.. and I got a text from my mum quite late at night, telling me my cousin is expecting her second child in May!!! SO we are going to be pregnant together I think its quite funny. How is everyone else?? congrats to anyone I havent said congrats to... nearly there Swan hopefully I will be able to keep more uptodate and hoping this tiredness will disappear!

P.S My 7 week scan was internal.. wasnt as bad as I imagined.
 



Attached Files:







img004.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 5









img006.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw great pics singers! Glad the scan went well and everything looks good. :)


----------



## emilyanne

*Hi everyone, only got the internet back today! yeah!  Ive missed this site and this thread soooo much!  moving has been very stressfull..... so glad thats over with now. hope everyone is doing ok *


----------



## Dinah93

Went to the docs last night, and bp was 166/115, which is extremely high, but he wasn't happy to prescribe me anything as apparently blood pressure in pregnancy is a whole other beast to at any other time, and I have asthma which is flaring up a bit and bp meds tend to make it worse. So he's put me on an emergency referral to the hospital obstetrician which should be sometime next week. Trying to stay calm, went home, laid out on the bed and listened to classic fm. First evening in about a year I haven't been busy, which may go some way to explaining why I have high bp!

Really scared it's going to cause the baby to miscarry or not grow properly.


----------



## beccad

Oh Dinah that must be so worrying for you :hugs: Are you going to work? I would call in sick as that's not going to help matters I shouldn't think. I hope yOu don't have to wait too long to get an appointment.


----------



## pink23

Hope they sort your bp out dinah, i was on bp tablets but need to get a new prescription but when I had it cheked last it was fine without them.
The sickness has kicked in today and its horrible xx Time to make some jelly lol xx


----------



## beccad

I'm not feeling too good today either Pink. It's not too bad, just a bit of a sicky feeling in the back of my throat that comes and goes, but still not nice. DH cooked bacon for his brekkie this morning and it was making me gag, so he'll have to have something different from now on :haha:


----------



## CeeDee

Singers, Great pics! I&#8217;m glad your scan went well.

Emilyanne, Welcome back!

Dinah, I&#8217;m sorry to hear your blood pressure is so high. I&#8217;ll pray that everything goes well.

Beccad/Pink, Sorry about the morning sickness. I remember those days and I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m pretty much over them. It&#8217;s worth it though.

It is so great to see all the pregnancy tickers. Now waiting for the rest of the Junebugs to get a BFP.


----------



## swanxxsong

Morning ladies! :wave: or at least, it is morning here lol. 

Welcome back Emily! We missed you. How is everything going?

Dinah, I'm sorry to hear about your BP. thoughts and prayers with you and your LO. I'm glad the doctors are taking a proactive approach an hopefully they get you in ASAP to sort it. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the MS for Becca and Pink! Definitely no fun! I have a dumb question... Whats jelly? As in, how does it help? Maybe I'm envisioning the wrong thing? (I'm thinking peanut butter and jelly here haha)

Now that I figured out the BNB Mobile site and bookmarked it, keeping up via phone has become a lot easier! :haha:


----------



## beccad

I think you call jelly 'jello' swan. It's not jam, like you get in jars and would have with peanut butter, but it's kind of wobbly and a sweet fruit-flavoured dessert sort of food! I think it's probably just a nice easy thing to eat with morning sickness. Certainly wouldn't give you any grief if you threw it up again.

https://i54.tinypic.com/2mx0har.jpg


----------



## pink23

I was trying to think how to describe it lol,
Think either jelly or angel delight is my tea tonight. I was naughty and managed a mcdonalds for lunch but now feeling after effects of it.
Sickness is coming and going plus my diabetes is playing up so im having a few hypos which is making me feel weak. xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay jelly makes sense now! Haha. Yes, I know quite a few people who ate/eat jelly/jello for sickness and stuff. That makes sense!! 

Hope you're both feeling better soon. That's the part I do not miss - nausea. Blaaaah.


----------



## beccad

I feel fine this evening - I think it's tiredness, but also being hungry. I need to sort out my eating really as I'm much hungrier lately, but I'm not actually eating anything more particularly. I was starving when I got in from work and was feeling quite sick, so had a bowl of cereal, and I've just eaten dinner and could still eat more. I guess if I'm hungry I need to eat eh?

I bought a load of Pregnacare today as they had packs of 90 tablets on 3 for the price of 2, so that should see me through the whole pregnancy! I was looking at the omega oils too as they're meant to be good for brain development. You can buy special pregnancy ones, but they're REALLY expensive, so I'm going to see if I can find out if what's in the pregnancy ones is the same as normal omega 3 & 6. I know you're not meant to have fish liver oils.

*emily* good to see you back!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, so much going on I feel like I'm missing so much as we don't have the internet on at the new place. I will be able to connect through my phone but I'm just too tired at night. Having 6 days off as of tomorrow to unpack, it's really only 3 days leave as we get the weekend and a day off next Tuesday for Melbourne Cup. Can't wait, at least I'll get a sleep in tomorrow.

*Dinah* - Sorry to hear about your BP. I have a history of high BP also, and have been testing myself at home. It's perfect at the moment because your blood vessles apparently dilate about this time for more blood flow but I could have issues later on and might have to go on meds. Try not to worry but do see your Dr again if you are really concerned. 

*Singers *- great scan pic. The internals get such better pics than external ones. My first 2 scans were internal 6 weeks and 7 weeks (at the Obs) but my 12 week was just abdominal.

*Swan *- I'm very jealous of your weekend in NYC, I wanna go back! Sorry about your knee though.

Newly preggo ladies, I hope the MS doesn't get too bad for you. I'm still sure that I'll be hit with something seeing as I was so lucky not to be sick early on.

I don't know if I posted this before, but I'm totally sure I can feel tiny tickles, like a little feather moving down there. It's only if I concentrate hard or am lying in bed still that I can feel it. I thought I wouldn't be able to feel so early (as I'm a bigger girl) but I've noticed every niggle and twinge down there, other mums have said it's exactly like what it feels like. It's pretty exciting. I just want to get more of a bump happening!

:dust:


----------



## Nanner

Dinah- Hope you can get your BP under control soon. How worrisome. 

Welcome back Emily! :wave:

Poppie- I'm so excited for you and your new place! Unpacking is no fun though. :growlmad: Plus, it seems like it takes months before you have things where you actually like them.

Becca- I found that during my first trimester that I would instantly feel like I was starving then barely have anything and be completely stuffed. If you're concerned that you might be overeating, try just having a couple of bites of something and see if that takes the edge off. 

AFM In a couple of weeks I'll get to find out if I'm having a little boy or little girl! :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Becca, I found DHA tablets were pretty pricey too. But you can sometimes find deals on Amazon for them. My nurse said anything algae-based was good because fish oil is sometimes harder on the stomach and all. My prenatal now has DHA in it so I take just one supplement but prior to finding it, I took two - a generic brand DHA and a prenatal. Hope you are able to find what you're looking for at a reasonable price. :) crazy how expensive simple vitamins can be!!

Poppie, how exciting!! I wasn't sure how early I'd feel anything since I was overweight pre-preg but I began with flutters at 16 to my surprise. So I'd say you definitely are not imagining things!! :) So exciting for you! Do you have a next scan date yet?

Nanner, when's your scan??


My knee has healed completely. Cleaning nonstop when I'm not working. That's my life. Exciting, no? LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies!

I turned 6 weeks yesterday. Still feeling great - just a bit more tired than usual! Can't wait til Tuesday for my bloodwork and scan. 6 sleeps! Patience is not something that I am good at! Once we get to the weekend the days should fly by! 

Becca - I get a generic brand (Target brand) of Expecta. It is algae based and not expensive. $8 or so for 30. 

Poppie - Hooray for moving in!

Nanner - Can't wait to hear what you are having. Any guesses that you have or what does the Chinese calendar thingy say?

And talking about the whole sex thing. I have always always always wanted a girl but when I picture myself with a baby in my head for some reason it is a boy. I don't know what to think....


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I think the difference between the pregnancy DHAs and regular DHAs is that the pregnancy DHAs may come from non-fish sources such as algae. I was able to find a prenatal with omega tablets buy one get one and our drugstore. They are expensive though.

Poppie, Take your time to unpack. That is wonderful you can feel the baby. I feel it sometimes and I can&#8217;t wait to feel it more often.

Nanner, I&#8217;m excited about your gender scan.

Snowflakes, Congrats on 6 weeks!

Speaking of gender scans has anyone done any old wives tales or chinese charts to see what they were having?


----------



## snowflakes120

CeeDee - Chinese chart says Boy for me. And when I was a child at a family party we did the needle on a string thing and it said Boy as well. I want to do it again since I haven't done it in like 15 years!! We will see. Plus my gut is telling me Boy.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

sorry about the morning sickness for you lovely ladies who have it! Thats the one thing im not looking forward to. 

bet your busy poppie :)

Well im moving house on saturday so i need to get my butt moving lol I've got friday off though so its not too bad :)

But our tv, internet and phone is all being cut off tomorrow ready for the move :( so i wont be chatting to you lovely ladies for a while. Our phone is being connected in the new house on friday, and the tv on sunday but the internet is not being connected for another week or so after that. 

soooo by the time i come back AF will either have arrived OR i could have a BFP lol i know which i'd rather but we'll soon see. So i hope all is well whilst im gone and i don't miss anything major :D and i hope Ms doesn't get too bad for some of you.

xxx


----------



## pink23

im predicted girl and would love a girl. Oh says if we dont have girl we will have to try agian lol x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 

Well I was hoping for a sleep in this morning for my first day off, but I only slept about about 15 minutes after hubby left for work. I'm still getting used to all the new sounds of the new house and we also don't have a fence around as we have no neighbours immediately around us so I'm paranoid about people coming near my house! Silly I know. 

Tonight I'm going for my first Pregnancy education class. It's a Women's Health Workshop and I think it's mainly about keeping healthy for pregnancy etc. It is "free" as part of my hospital stuff so I may as well go and find out all the information that I can. It's being held at the hospital where I will have my baby so that's a little awesome in itself. I don't think we get to see any of the wards or anything until next year when we go for the antenatal classes. Only other drawback is it's for women only and I have to drive into the city but at least everyone will be going the other way, so traffic shouldn't be too bad.

*Swan *- my next scan is my 20 week on the 10th December. It'll be a gender scan so we'll get to find out what we're having so long as baby is playing nice and letting us see!

*Wana *- good luck with your move too. Fingers crossed for some fantastic BFP news when you get back.

*Dinah *- how are you going??

*Snow *- congrats on 6 weeks. It feels like things go so slow to start with. 

*Nanner *- I can't believe how far along you are!! 

Talking about gender predictions - the chinese chart says boy for me and I did that hair strand with your wedding ring test and it showed boy too. But I will wait to see what the scan says before coming to any conclusions!

Well I suppose I should go start on the unpacking.....

:flower:


----------



## dodgegirl

Hi all, it's been a while, just thought I'd send a quick note to let you know I'm thinking of all of you ! 
-Good luck to those that don't have BFP yet, your time will come too.
-So exciting for those who are about to find out the gender of the baby :) yay ! 


Miss you all and I will try and pop in more often !! I updated my journal the other day so feel free to stalk it.... :hugs:

Talk to you all soon ! Take care ! :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Hanging in there thanks Poppie. Have tomorrow and Monday off work (Monday is my booking in appointment) so hopefully a long relaxing weekend will be good for me. Still no obstetrician appointment, waiting for the postman is taking on a vigil quality similar to a child waiting for Santa.


----------



## beccad

Big hugs Dinah :hugs:

I'm starving this morning but can't find anything I want to eat. I tried to eat a choccy biscuit and that made me want to hurl. What I really want is a banana but we haven't got any.


----------



## kimberley3

mornig all, hope all is well. me still no af... on cd41... someting is really not right got drs 2mro so going to speak to her about it. im going to ask for bloods too which wont be done till monday but i need something to happen as i dont no where i am. 

i had my flu jab the other day wich has now given me a illness no fun! so i i feel flu-e lol. hope the moves go well, x


----------



## swanxxsong

Bye Wana!! Best wishes moving and have fun!! xoxo can't wait to hear about it once you're settled! :)

I did a few predictors, CeeDee. Chinese said girl, the needle thing said girl (but also said not when I def was not pg a year ago rofl) and one other I found on here was right. Then a bunch of others were wrong. xD 

Congrats on 6 weeks Snow! How are you feeling?

Poppie I hope your class goes/went well! Sounds fun! :) and FX that the baby cooperates on the 10th! 

:hugs: Dodge! I will be stalking your journal. :) hope all is well; I miss you!

Good luck at the doctors Kimberley; I hope they're able to help you determine what is happening. 

How is everyone feeling? It's Thursday and we are over the hump!! :)


----------



## CeeDee

wanaBmummy, Good luck with moving house. Hopefully when we hear from you again it will be BFP.

Poppie, I know it takes a while to get used to new surroundings. I havent started taking any classes yet, Id better start looking into it. 

Dodgegirl :hi: Nice to hear from you. Im on my way to stalk your journal.

Dinah :hugs:

Kimberley, Im sorry you feel like you have the flu. Thats why the flu shot scares me so much. Last time I had I was so congested I temporarily lost hearing in my ears.

Swann,I can't wait for the weekend. I need to pull out my winter clothes.

The Chinese chart predicted girl for me and when I did the ring and string test I got boy, so one of them is right. LOL Its such a gloomy day here, I cant wait to get home and have a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup.


----------



## pink23

im at work in an hour which is crap really dont want to go.
I had my flu jab yesterday and other than a sore arm im ok xx


----------



## beccad

Ceedee - grilled cheese and soup sounds nice! Might have that too when I get in. Yum!


----------



## Jess137

Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA. It looks like I missed a lot! I'll catch up later if I can.

My last Clomid was yesterday, so now just waiting to see if I ovulate.


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone, 

Getting a cold so feeling a bit sneezey.. but apart from that Im alright I have my gender scan on the 15th of December, which is brilliant Im really pleased that I get to know before christmas. 
Going to the in laws this weekend to tell OH's grandparents, I decided to have one of those photo cakes done, with a scan pic. Im picking it up tommorrow so hopefully it will look good, 

went to the doctors yesterday after the midwifes note about me having a urine infection, he was not convinced as apparently I didnt have neough white cells in my urine, and have not had any pain, or symtpons at all so, more weeing in little bottles for more tests as he doesnt want to give me antibiotics for no reason. 

apart from that all is well here, how is everyone else???


----------



## Nanner

I finally got around to taking a prego pic. Enjoy! :bodyb:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0450.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## swanxxsong

interesting... when I post on mobile, I don't have a siggy anymore...? haha. 

/random. 

I'm half asleep, so I'll actually post tomorrow, but was lurking and realized this. xD


----------



## dodgegirl

Love your new pic Nanner!! :flower: 

Swan, yeah same thing on my phone version...no sigs or tickers, but at least there are the avatars :thumbup:

speaking of avatars, what do you all think of my new one ? ;)


----------



## beccad

dodgegirl said:


> Love your new pic Nanner!! :flower:
> 
> Swan, yeah same thing on my phone version...no sigs or tickers, but at least there are the avatars :thumbup:
> 
> speaking of avatars, what do you all think of my new one ? ;)

Ickle baby feet are always going to cute! What's the news with you dodge?!


----------



## beccad

Meant to add, I like the mobile version, but it's a bit irritating looking at the new posts feed because it doesn't tell you which section a thread is in, and it's often not obvious from the thread title.


----------



## Dinah93

Best of luck at the docs Kimberley, hopefully they'll be able to kick start it. 

Still no obstetrician referal here. Waiting for this mornings postie then calling my doc as he said he'd call the hospital if no letter by today. Off work till Tuesday now though so feeling fantastically relaxed. 

Know the feeling on not wanting anything to eat being hungry beccad, yesterday I couldn't face the soup, fruit or yoghurt I'd brought for lunch. I've found I seem to be better vegetarian oddly, so my veggie mum filled my fridge yesterday with homemade stuffed butternut squash, leek crousade and tiny cheese scones. :hugs:

I'm predicted boy on the chinese lunar gender chart, which is what I'm convinved we're having anyway. Keep having dreams of having a whole litter which is scaring me somewhat. 

That is one cute bump Nanner. You must have shown really early, you're tiny.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick post from me. I hope everyone is well??

I went to that information class last night. It was great to chat with other preggo ladies who are about the same stage as me. We also got to have a quick look in the ward and the rooms are like motel rooms, with double beds, private bathrooms, cable tv and fridges. I just can't wait to have my baby there.

More unpacking over the weekend for me. 

I hope you all have a good one. 

:flower:


----------



## pink23

Lovely bump nanner , I'm curious to see how soon I'll get a bump as this is baby #2 x other than bloat nothing there lol. I'm at work 2-10 this weekend do get the morning to relax. I keep feeling sick and wanting to be but nothing and it really hurts. Might have to get some of those bands I think xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Love the new avvy Dodge! So precious :)

I agree Becca, sometimes hard to know where you are! lol. But it's easier to use than before, I think - at least in general. Even if I sometimes don't remember where I am haha. 

FX your referral comes soon Dinah!

I'm glad your class went well Poppie! I need to sign up for my tour soon. And a class or two. Yikes! I better hurry and get on the ball because they book fast. 

We are due for SNOW this weekend, in multiple inches. Not impressed. :( haha

FX for you Jess, hoping you ovulate soon!

Nanner your bump is so great! :)

:hugs: Singers. Hope you feel well soon!

We should be finishing the nursery painting this weekend. :dance: SO EXCITED.


----------



## CeeDee

Singers I hope you feel better. The cake sounds really cool. I still have a few family members to tell. I had a urine infection at one of my last appointments as well and I had no symptoms. They put me on antibiotics because it they had found Strep B.

Nanner, Great pic! You are still tiny.

Dodgegirl, I like your avatar, very cute!

Poppie, That ward sounds nice. In my area there is big competition amongst hospitals to attract pregnant mothers. I can&#8217;t wait to see where I will be delivering.

AFM, Were supposed be getting a &#8220;wintery mix&#8221; tomorrow night. This is really early for us to get snow. I have my next appointment next Friday. It should be a quickie one, with urine sample, blood test for quad screening and hopefully I get to hear the babies&#8217; heartbeat. I also get to schedule my next ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## beccad

I saw my GP this morning and she was lovely. She gave me a load of booklets and leaflets to read, as well as an NCT magazine. Trying to decide whether or not to 'do' the NCT stuff. Part of me doesn't want to but another part (and DH) thinks it might be a good way to meet people seeing as we're quite new in the area anyway. 

I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on 22nd November and my provisional due date is June 29th, which feels like ages away!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! 

Glad you had a good 1st appt Becca.

CeeDee - Snowy mix sure is early for y'all! Hooray for appt next week!

Swan - So excited for you to be done painting. You have to post pics of the nursery when it is completed. What colors did you choose? I still need need to clean out the room that will be the nursery! 

Nanner - Love the bump! You look great girl!

Poppie - I kinda can't wait for the classes either. I love to know lots and lots of info about things so I can't wait to learn some more stuff and jump right into it. And hopefully meet some nice couples that we could share the journey with and maybe have a few play dates after!

Dodge - Good to hear from ya and love the new avatar!

Dinah - Feel better soon!

Singers - Hope that cold goes away soon.

Jess - Come on OV!! ;)

AFM, Not much, excited it is Friday so that the weekend can come and go so I can go to my appt on Tuesday. I am so incredibly anxious! OMG! Hubby is coming with me too. Haven't been feel feeling too well this AM - just a teeny bit of a yucky tummy and got a headache last night and woke up to it again this AM. I am too scared to take Tylenol to get rid of it. Am I crazy?


----------



## pink23

I cant wait for next week either, i have scan , antenatal then my diabetic review so know I will be there for a while. Need to get some change for my scan picture. wonder if its gone up since last lime.
Just done some washing and nipped in to town. 
Cant wait to buy baby stuff. Need to stock up as soon as we can as we dont think my maternity allowance will cover all my bills and I dont want to have to rush back to work. xx
Hope everyones well x


----------



## Nanner

Isn't it great that hospital rooms for new parents have taken on hotel statuses?! Large beds, flatscreen TVs, minifridges... My room will even have a private hottub! :thumbup:

I haven't thought about taking classes. I'm glad you ladies brought it up, because my husband has been nervous about things like changing diapers and giving the baby a bath. I've never even seen him hold a baby so we'll probably have a lot of learning to do! :wacko: I guess I better find a class for us. 

Thank you for the bump compliments. :blush: I'm really not that small (size 8-10). I'm just tall and gangly. The bump is kinda cute though! I think all baby bumps are cute!


----------



## pink23

the hot tub bit made me laugh.
The last time i was in I had the twin room with en-suite, it was so big. I pobably paid about £15 for use of tv and internet but glad I had it x


----------



## CeeDee

What's NCT?


----------



## beccad

It's a UK charity - National Childbirth Trust. They run all sorts of events - nearly new sales, fundraising parties, run a breastfeeding helpline etc. Mostly, though people do ante-natal courses through them. It seems to be the thing to do if you're a middle-class mummy in waiting :winkwink: and you end up with a ready-made group of mummy friends, all with babies more or less the same age give or take a couple of weeks, as they group you by due dates. The course focuses on labour and birth, where to have the baby, pain relief choices, breastfeeding and a bit of how-to-care-for-your-newborn. It's known to be a bit hippy-dippy, very pro-breast feeding, anti pain relief sort of thing. I don't know if that's a fair judgement, just the impression I get!

You do have to pay for the course, though. Where I live it's going to cost about £200, which is quite a lot. I don't know many people in the area as we've only lived here a few months, so it will probably be nice to do it from that POV, especially for when I'm on maternity leave, and afterwards too as it's unlikely i'll be going back to work.

The NHS runs free 'parent-craft' classes in my area, which are more aimed at teaching you how to care for your baby I believe.

As for hospital rooms, I'm fairly certain that we just end up on an ordinary ward here with all the other new mums :haha: You can pay for a private room, but it's just a room with a bed, tv (which you have to pay to use) and a private bathroom. Nothing fancy, but it is free so you can't complain!


----------



## swanxxsong

Just booked my maternity ward tour and still deciding which classes, if any, to take. Diapers and baths and all that is covered during my stay. I know I will have a private room but I know nothing else about it yet. Not fancy like Nanner though!! lol. My sisters room was small and dismal. My cousins was just awful - like a cell! So I'm hoping I have a window or something haha

The nursery is green and tan and off-white. Excited! I will definitely post photos. :)


----------



## dodgegirl

Wow becca that group sounds great! Wish they had something like that over here!! 

Swan cant wait to see nursery pics !! 

The hosp i will prolly be at hv such amazing rooms.. I look fwd to that.... Just not the delivery part ;)


----------



## singers_love

Can't wait to see the nursery pics either, well we are revealing the cake tomorrow. So hopefully it will go well.still can't get used to the fact I'm pregnant hopefully it will sink in soon . glad everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick check in again from me, on a break from unpacking.

Nanner - your ward room sounds amazing with the hot tub! LOL! My hospital is 100% covered by our private health insurance, which does cost a bit but totally worth it. Ordinarily you'd just got to a local hospital if you didn't have private health cover or you could fork out heaps to be a public patient in the private hospital. 

My next classes aren't until February when husbands / partners come along to learn the birthing stuff and then the breastfeeding and looking after baby stuff. There's also an additional breastfeeding workshop I'll go to after the main one. 

I've been getting on with unpacking, but managing to take it easy most of the time and when I need to. This morning I stupidly took my multivitamin on an empty tummy and ended up heaving and almost vomiting. Won't be doing that again!

Just a quick question for preggo ladies - have you noticed that your hair and nails are so much stronger??

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## Dinah93

Got my obstetrician referal through today, 9.30 on Monday - I can't believe how tight that is imagine if the letter hadn't been delivered today I'd have missed it entirely! 

Unfortunately it's the same time as my booking appointment at the midwife's, so I've left an answer phone message asking if I can rearrange that as I think the hospital is more important. 

We're been faced with a bit of a conundrum this evening. DH has quite a difficult relationship with his mother, didn't speak at all for nearly a year until September when his granny died. She's long term separated (10+ years) from his dad and they don't talk unless strictly nessisary. My parents have known about the baby since the day we did, DHs dad found out a fortnight ago. We decided to tell his mum today as it seemed a bit unfair she was the only one who didn't know, even if we're not as close to her. DH called and told her (lives in Ireland) and she said 'I know, someone at the golf club told me on Monday and it hurts you didn't tell me yourself'. Leaving aside the complete lack of congratulations or happiness, which I kind of expected, what we can't work out is how someone at the golf club would know. DHs dad found out while in Heathrow airport and has been in China until this Wednesday night, so he swears he hasn't told anyone, and its not like anyone could even have overheard the conversation when he was told as he wasn't in the country. The only other people who know are my parents, and they'd never tell her, don't even have her number, and at any rate she was so horrible to them at our wedding they'd not get in touch for any reason. So do we just assume it's a golf club rumour given we've been married a year and DH is from a Catholic background, or can anyone think of some way she could have found out that we're not realising.


----------



## Nanner

Dinah- That is baffling. :shrug: Did someone from your healthcare office spill it? 

Poppie- I was expecting my nails and hair to grow longer but haven't noticed it.

Swan- I can't wait to see what you've done to the baby's room!

I'm having a Halloween party tonight. Should be fun!


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, I have been scared to take any kind of medicine as well. I had a couple days of headaches last week and I just suffered through them.

Pink, Im excited about shopping too. Im waiting till I see some great sales.

Nanner, Some of the maternity wards have been better than some hotels I stayed in. I am so glad my mom is 15 minutes away, I plan to take lessons from her, shes so good with newborns. Nanner have fun at your Halloween party.

Beccad, NCT sounds awesome. I wish they had something like that around here. Im going to ask my prenatal nurse about it at my next appointment.

Swanx, Cant wait to see photos of the nursery. Ive been dreaming up ideas for the nursery and Ive found fabric that I want to use for the bedding and window treatments.

Singers, Good luck with the cake reveal.

Poppie, I have noticed that my hair and nails have been growing like crazy. I used to be able to shave once a week and now I need to shave almost every day.

Dinah, That is so good that you got your ob referral. I think your MIL might be fibbing about someone telling her just so that she can be nasty and not congratulate you. It doesnt seem like there is any possibility that anyone would have told her.


----------



## beccad

Dinah, is there any chance DH's mum could have been fibbing? Glad you got the appointment through, but doesn't surprise me it's so last minute - when DH broke his leg he had a few appointment letters last minute like that, all sent by second class post :wacko:

So ladies, I spent yesterday doing my pumpkin - I did a Hello Kitty one and I'm quite pleased with the way it's turned out 

https://i43.tinypic.com/i25atw.jpg

I've also managed to get some omega 3 capsules, but they're vegan-friendly so don't contain any fish oils. I need to check that what's in them is suitable for pregnancy before I take them. As with everything it says on the packaging that it might not be suitable and to check with the doctor first.

ETA: we told a few people this weekend - my brother, who looked fairly horrified (in a 'My sister must have had sex' kind of way :rofl: ) and then DH's parents, grandma, both sisters and his BIL. They were all really pleased. I'll get DH to call his brother tonight I think. MIL has been looking out for things at car boot sales already :haha: She found a couple of pregnancy books this morning. Shopping and preparing for new babies is her MOST favourite activity in the whole world, so I'm happy to let her do it :thumbup:

My parents are on holiday in Vietnam until mid-November, so we'll tell them when they get back.


----------



## Meadows

Hey!

Sorry i've been away for a bit.....spent a few days at my mum and dads, and then got back and had to go away for a friends wedding! Seems like loads has been going on.....too much to catch up on!! 

Love the pumpkin Becca!
What a cute bump Nanner and hope u had fun at ur halloween party?!
Dinah - glad you got ur referral through.....that is so weird about DH's mum....surely she wouldn't pretend she'd found out already if she hadn't? Or if she's anything like my MIL maybe she would?! Very strange tho.....and very annoying for you!
Swan - look forward to seeing nursey pics....can't wait to do ours either!
Poppie - haven't noticed anything different about my hair......yet!
Becca - exciting that you've started telling people...i can't wait to share the news!
Singers - what a lovely idea about the cake....mmmmm might have to steal that one!!! 

All's ok with me.....it was really difficult being at my mum and dads and not being able to tell them....managed to keep it in and they have absolutely no idea - phew!! It was also difficult at the wedding ive just been to as didn't want anyone to wonder why i wasn't drinking, so i just pretended and kept swapping my glass with my DH! I'm just over 6 weeks now......don't know about any of you other ladies, but ifeel like time is going soooooooo slow!! Shouldn't wish my life away though i guess!!


----------



## beccad

I think I probably I won't be able to take the omega 3 capsules I bought. They contain linseed oil and I've read about several studies that show that it can cause pre-term labour. I don't want to take the risk, so I'll take them back as I've not opened them.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone!

14 weeks and 2nd trimester for me!! :happydance: Today also marks 10 years since hubby and I met!

*Dinah *- sorry about your DH's mum. :(

*Nanner *- how was your Halloween party?

*Beccad *- awesome jack-o-lantern!

*Ceedee *- glad it's not just me. My hair is so much thicker and fuller too.

*Meadows *- welcome back, time does feel like it goes slow - however here I am at 14 weeks! I still cant wait to be further along though!

I hope you have a great week :)


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I love the Hello Kitty pumpkin! I have to show it to my hubby. I&#8217;m a big fan of HK. I hope you find a good option for Omega 3&#8217;s. You might have to find something online.

Poppie, Congrats on 2nd trimester!!!! Happy Anniversary!

Meadows, You&#8217;ll be surprised how fast time will fly. I can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ll be 17 weeks tomorrow. I&#8217;m only 3 weeks away from half way.


----------



## swanxxsong

Dodge - the process of delivery is what terrifies me! haha. The rest, I'm pretty excited. :D But I'm so nervous about that whole ordeal. :haha: I know my body's built for it, but still... 

How did the cake go, Singers??

Poppie, my hair's been growing ridiculously, I believe - thicker than before (which is nuts because it was already thick) and my nails are really strong. I was never able to grow them out well in the past, but now I have no issues. They're clipped right now, though, because I got tired of trying to keep up with keeping them pretty. :lol: I'm only a bit lazy. ;) Congrats on second tri!!

That's so crazy Dinah! I'm glad you got your letter, just a bit close to the appointment, eh, and about your MIL... that's whack. And I don't know what to think. :shrug: Makes no sense to me, especially since you only told a few people who you trust and wouldn't leak to her. :( I'm sorry she's bitter, though, no matter what the reason. :hugs:

Becca, your pumpkin is so cute!! :dance: Love the description of your brother's reaction too - classic!

Welcome back Meadows! Hopefully it'll begin to speed up for you!

I feel as though time's flying, for me and everyone else. I can't believe how far along everyone's been moving already! :haha: So exciting!

AFM, I can't believe it's almost Monday. :( Hubby is still sick, whining and being well, as many men are when sick. I'm doting on him so he shuts it. ;) lol. I'm excited though, only a 4-day workweek for me, because Thursday night I'm going to my mom's and spending some time with her, then Saturday is my small, informal family shower at her place! Really looking forward to it, even though it seems "early" - too much insanity around the holidays so we all felt this was easier, especially for those traveling. Nursery still needs one more coat of paint on the bottom, so hopefully that gets done this week. Then I'll post a photo until we get up our trim! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Yey, blueberry day today! The fact that my ticker on here changes on a Monday pretty much makes it the most exciting day of my week. 

Half an hour till I need to leave for the obstetrician appointment, actually quite nervous. Also haven't heard back from the midwifes yet to be sure they got my message.


----------



## pink23

I think time is flying for me. Can't believe I will be 8 weeks Wednesday. Then scan Friday . I think snow is not long before me so more scan pics coming yey. I never had this sicky feeling with 1st pregnancy so I'd love to think I'm having a girl. Still having trouble eating in the morning it's normally fruit.
Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Monday everyone!

Swanxx, I do not like when my hubby is sick, he is so grumpy. I couldn&#8217;t imagine how he would act if he had to deal with morning sickness for 3 months. I&#8217;ve got a 4 day workweek as well. I&#8217;m off Friday for my doctor&#8217;s appointment. I can&#8217;t wait to see pictures of the nursery.

Dinah, My ticker changes on Monday as well. It makes Mondays a little better. Hope all goes well at your ob appointment.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG girls! My scan is tomorrow. 24 hours and I will be there! I can't wait! I am so anxious - very nervous and very excited at the same time! I'm never going to be able to sleep tonight. 

Dinah - Can't wait to hear how your appt went. And I think your MIL in fibbing and just trying to be difficult. 

Swan - Your into the double digits now! 99 Days!!

Poppie - Hooray for 2nd tri! So far no news in the hair/nails dept. I would love some more thickness. I usually always have strong nails though - haven't noticed them grow faster either!

Becca - Love the Pumpkin

Meadows - Happy to hear you are doing well! How ya feeling? I feel great these days!


----------



## pink23

Snow - I knew it was soon but not that soon how exciting x I can't.wait for Friday for mine xx


----------



## Dinah93

Best of luck with the scans girlies, I understand why yours is so early pink, but is there any reason they're giving you one so early snowflakes?

Hospital have changed my tablets for methyldopa, which I have to remember to take 4 times a day. I'm glad though as these ones have given me a bad head. I'm also going to get once a month scans after 12 weeks to check on growth as that could be a concern. 

Booking appointment is now next Monday as it was due today, that's going to have to be weekly apparently so the midwife can monitor my bp. 

Been feeling nauseous for weeks, but today that went to a new level when I was sick, completely without warning, while driving the car. I'm now terrified I'll do it in a meeting or when driving at a faster speed.


----------



## beccad

Sorry you're having such a tough time dinah :hugs: I hope the sickness doesn't get very much worse.


----------



## snowflakes120

Dinah - No reason for my scan. Dr. just said last time when I went that they would do bloodwork and a quick scan at my next appt. I guess it is normal procedures for the OBGYN practice I go to. 
Sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better soon. I on the other hand haven't felt bad at all. I feel so normal it's actually very scary. Tomorrow will help to put my mind at ease knowing that there is something there - so I am very thankful for the early scan. I am a huge worrier. I keep reading in my books and getting weekly updates from websites that say I should be having all this nausea and food adversions and I got none.


----------



## beccad

Snow I'm slightly concerned about feeling so normal too. The sickness and tiredness I had last week have gone entirely! I keep expecting to wake up feeling really rough but I guess I've still got plenty of time for that to happen...


----------



## pink23

Im on methadopla (sp) to dinah. I need to remember to take them but if I have forgoten them and had bp checked its always been normal so think they are there just to keep me level.
Have some antibiotics as I think I might have a water infection, I know it doesnt help being pg but you kinda know dont you, its a week course and its 4x a day, think they are to reduce acid or something like that.
Im of out with some friends tomorrow we are taking the lo's to waxky warehouse and then dinner. 
Is any one going out with friends/work for xmas meals. I have work one on the 12th dec and friends one 14th looking forward to both but havent got a clue what wear.I hope i dont show quick really , i dont really speak to ohs family much so dont want them to suddenly speak to me just because im pg.xx
I have a longer shift saturday 10-8 and am dreading it as a- its longer and b- im still feeling sicky at this time so dont want to be sick :-( x


----------



## Dinah93

Talk me out of feeling guilty please ladies. I'm considering calling in sick to work, my gp did advise calling in sick for a week till the medication gets the bp under control, and with the sickness, and tiredness, and just generally feeling vile I was thinking of calling up and just saying I've been told to go on bed rest for a week till the meds kick in and lower the bp. But if I do it I'd probably tell my boss I'm expecting so he knows why I'm suddenly out the office at all these appointments, and was off for a week - and I'm a bit nervous doing that before 12 weeks. I'm trying to prioritise the baby now, and in ten years time I won't even be thinking about letting my job down for my child, but right now its so tiny and fragile and no one treats it as real till 12 weeks, am I daft/soft to curl up in bed for a few days until I feel better and tell my boss?


----------



## Poppiebug

Dinah, you need to do what's best for you. You shouldn't feel guilty if you need to rest especially if your Dr said to do so. Can you get a certificate from your Dr for your boss? Maybe you could just tell your boss in confidence so he/she knows what's going on and say you don't want to tell anyone else until later. That is, if you feel you can trust your boss.

I really wouldn't be worried about taking the time off you need, it's not like you're just being slack!!


----------



## beccad

Dinah, I'd just bite the bullet and take the time off. Chances that the pregnancy is fine are greatly in your favour but if the doctor tells you to rest then you should really do it :hugs: Do you work for a larger company? I do and there's a procedure for me to tell HR in confidence why I'm off sick but I don't have to tell my boss the reason why if I don't want to.


----------



## pink23

Dinah don't feel guilty xxx I have only told a few at work due to my hypos but if I wasn't well I wouldn't go in. My friend would send me home anyway. Even though beanie is small you still have to be careful and put yourself first xx
Snow goodluck for scan xx


----------



## CeeDee

Dinah, I&#8217;m glad that they changed your medicine. Sorry about the MS you&#8217;ve got it pretty bad. I used to carry baggies in my purse just in case I was sick unexpectedly. You might need to talk to your doctor if it gets to be excessive. I would call out sick to take care of yourself and the baby.


----------



## kimberley3

Omg i am expecting
2480 levels :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Well, I am back from my appt. And it's not good. I just had that instinct ya know. I had an empty black hole with basically nothing in it measuring 5 weeks and 2 days. Which basically isn't possible bc I know when I OV'd and got a + on my test. So it stopped growing or something. I go back on Thursday for more blood work for quantitative levels to see if my levels are going up, down or staying the same from today's blood. 

Dr was not too optimistic and neither am I. So... I have 3 choices: 1. Wait for me to miscarry naturally but I won't know when - could be today could be 3 weeks. 2. I can take a pill and it will make me miscarry and I will have heavy bleeding and cramps for a few hours and will have to take a day off work on Friday. 3. Or I can have a D&C done where they go in and remove it. I am leaning towards 1 or 2. I am unsure what to do.


----------



## beccad

Oh snow I'm so sorry to hear that news. Totally devastating :hugs: My understanding of option 2 is that sometimes it doesn't all come out and they have to do the D&C anyway. Will they re-scan you? 

Kimberley, expecting a bean? What are the levels?


----------



## pink23

I'm so sorry snow xx 
Sounds exciting Kim xx


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, I am so sorry. You have to do what&#8217;s best for you. Any option will still be sad. :hugs:

Kimberley, That&#8217;s so exciting.


----------



## kimberley3

Im so sorry snow. I really am.


----------



## kimberley3

My blood test came back at 2480. Which i think its okay. Who knows i will post my tests later which i took after 5wees in a hour and drank 6 big drinks. So looks good i belive. But i feel bad for talkin about it with snow sad news. X


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Kimberley!! :hugs: That's grand!

And Snow, I'm so sorry for your news. :( It's definitely a difficult decision to make, so my thoughts and prayers are with you as you decide what your plan of action will be. :hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

Aww Snow, I am so sorry :flower: :hugs:

Kimberly, so exciting !! :cloud9:


----------



## dodgegirl

kimberley3 said:


> Omg i am expecting
> 2480 levels :)

ok forgive me, but can someone tell me what it means when she talks about the levels ?? what does that mean ? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm thinking she means her HCG levels, though I could be mistaken. :)


----------



## Poppiebug

*Snow *- hun, so sorry to read that. :( Sending thoughts and prayers. :hug:

*Kim *- that sounds great! Congrats!! :)

*Dodge *- the levels are the level of hcg hormone in your blood, which you want to continuously double every few days in early preg.

Back to work for me today after 6 days off. So tired, I couldn't get to sleep last night. :sleep:


----------



## kimberley3

yes sorry i was so exicted and shocked when i found out i just had to tell you lot, if im going by my lmp im looking at 6 weeks i think x


----------



## kimberley3

this was after lots of drinks and wees, hoping morning digi wil say 3+. we will see x
 



Attached Files:







23.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beccad

Oh hurray Kimberley that's fantastic news!


----------



## swanxxsong

Wow that's a pretty bold positive! Haha. :)

Three rainbow babies thus far, yes? :hugs:


----------



## Nanner

Snow- I'm very sorry. It's such sad and devastating news. :hug: 

Kim- Very happy for you! Congratulations!

Nothing new for me right now. Just keeping busy. I've noticed that I've become very lazy. I used to run 5-6 days a week and the last month or so it's more like 2-3. I miss it but can't seem to make myself go. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Snow, what sad news. I hope you chose the option which you're most comfortable with. All options must be heartbreaking though, sending you big hugs.

Congrats Kim, am very happy for you. Hope all other ladies are well xx


----------



## pink23

Hi all just wondered if any of you suffer from feeling breathless. Im struggling sometimes in the day but mainly at night. :-(
My 3 q's on friday at clinc will be- i think my bp tablets are my making me dizzy can i change or stop them, 2- is there any tablets i can have for my sickness and finally 3- my feeling breathless can i do anything to stop it. xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I used to get short of breath a lot earlier on Pink. And from the simplest of things, like just lying in my bed! Now I'm only getting it when I do too much too fast. I'm still mentally getting used to being bigger than I was haha.


----------



## Dinah93

I've been getting breathless on a morning too, but I'm asthmatic so assumed I was more prone to this kind of issue. 

Just been put on Methyldopa which I think you're on Pink? The dizzyness is unreal, although I was having dizzy spells to a lesser degree before I went on it.


----------



## pink23

yeah im on the same as you dinah, ive just put in a new prescription but will still ask on friday. i had labetol with caleb and had no problems with that xx


----------



## Jess137

I'm so sorry Snow. :hugs: I can't even imagine how you feel.

Congrats Kim!

AFM, I think we may stop TTC for now. It doesn't seem to me like I'm going to O this cycle. I think I'll go back to taking Vitex and try to lose weight and see if I can get my body back to normal without all these meds. I may need someone else to take over the thread. Any volunteers?


----------



## wanaBmummy

I just wanted to pop on and say hi. We are all moved in now but haven't got our internet yet. Love love love our new house and our neighbours are so friendly and welcoming.

HUGE congrats to Kimberly and i am so sorry to hear the news Snow.

As for me AF decided to show late yeasterday evening. I've got an app on my phone and its shown how my cycles are 24/25 days long so a few days shorter than they used to be before i had the coil. Don't know if thats making a difference but we'll see.

So this means i'm now on cycle 6 since having the coil out in June and have about 2 left after this until the year is out xxx


----------



## singers_love

Snow Im so sorry for your loss and the decision you are going to have to make. Do what ever is best for you. 

Kim Congrats.

Swan, The cake reveal went very well, on grandparent said is this real?! I felt like saying yes its a joke.

I still feel a bit weird telling everyone, Like im jinxing it. But we are emptying out the room that will be the nursery this weekend, so that at christmas when all the family arrive at least the nursery room will look nice!

I dont seem to have a UTI so its good that I didnt have to have anitbiotics. I do have a sticky eye however!! My hair isnt getting any thicker which is a shame because I have fine hair! i will put a pic on soon, as I currently look like I have eaten too many pies!


----------



## swanxxsong

Jess, I can continue with updates for the thread if you would like. I'm sorry to hear you're going through so many issues at the moment, and I will be thinking of you and praying things sort themselves out soon. <3 :hugs:

Unless someone else wants to monitor the thread, that is :)


----------



## dodgegirl

Thats funny cuz i was gonna nominate u swan !! ;) Ur so good at keeping up w/ everyone !!


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, I know the feeling. I used to be at the gym 5 days a week, now if I make it twice a week Im lucky. I just dont have the desire either and the weather is perfect for running outside and I just cant get motivated.

Pink, I get breathless just going up two flights of steps.

Jess137, I was wondering how youve been. Hopefully things will get back to normal for you and youll have regular Os.

Wanabmummy, Hello! Im glad you are all settled into your new place. Maybe your body is still adjusting to being off the coil. Hopefully it will happen for you soon.

Singers, Im glad the reveal went well. When I told everyone at work I felt like I was jinxing it aswell, but eventually you have to tell everyone. 

Thanks for taking over Swanx!


----------



## Meadows

Snowflakes - I am sooooo sorry to hear your news, i can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Am thinking of you and try to keep your chin up. Sending lots of virtual hugs!

Kimberley - Congratulations....bet you are over the moon!

Wanna - Glad ur happy in ur new pad and sorry about AF.

Swan - thanks for taking over thread!

Jess - Sorry things are a bit difficult for you at the moment and that ur body sorts itself out quickly for you.

Dinah - call in sick - if ur doc advised, then you need to! I would feel guilty too, but this is def more important!

AFM, all ok i hope! Am 7 weeks tomo. I'm feeling really knackered at the min, and have sore boobs, but that's it - no nausea or food aversions.....roll on my 12week scan so it can all become a bit more real. Will be very worried for it tho x


----------



## Jess137

Thank you swan. I guess we need to figure out how to do this. You may have to start a new thread with a similar title and just have everyone move over to that one? 

I am really sorry that I'm doing this, I feel like I'm deserting you guys. I just need a break. It is way too stressful for me right now.


----------



## swanxxsong

Don't be sorry Jess. :hugs: Not at all. I can understand 100%, and it's the decision that you and your OH feel is best for you. There is no shame in that. Of course we'll miss you, dearly so; but you have to do what's best for you at this point. :hugs: 

Well in my birth club group, our creator actually ended up a January momma and moved, and the admin team were able to put the thread under someone else's name from our group. I think if you contact Wobbles, she can do that. However, if you prefer, I can make a new thread altogether. Your call Jess, since you were (and will always be) the June Bugs creator. xo


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey all,
I just got back from quick walk with a friend at work. Trying to be active, but all I want is a nap now! I even went to bed early last night. 

Even though I know I am unfit, I have been noticing shortness of breath too. I think it's something to do with increased blood supply??

*Jess* - don't be sorry about taking a break. Will miss you though. xo

*Swan *- am pleased you're glad to take over maintaining the thread. I don't mind if we need a new one or whatever. So long as I know where it is.

*Snow *- I've been thinking of you hun xo

*wanaB* - glad you're settling in well. Our unpacking is going slow, but we'll get there.

I hope everyone else is well.
:flower:


----------



## Dinah93

I hope you find a bit of relief in your decision Jess, best of luck with loosing weight and kick starting your ovaries to be drug free.


----------



## beccad

:hugs: Jess - we'll miss you!

Wana, glad you're enjoying your new home!

I'm short of breath too, and I keep getting weird moments when I'm standing up, as if the ground has moved beneath me and I wobble a bit. Clearly the ground isn't moving (and there's certainly no earth-shaking going on in the bedroom at the moment :haha: ) so I guess my balance is just a bit off at the moment. As are most things to be honest!


----------



## kimberley3

hello thank you all for the congrats,
i had a scan yesterday due to it already been booked to check if i have pcos! but i obv found out i was expecting, im not sure how far i am im thinking about the 5weeks mark, as on the scan they saw the sac thats all the sonographer didnt tell me anything but sent the info to the doctors and they said its early pregnancy and the sac measured 1cm which i think is normal lol. i hope anyway but i have read all this information that this is normal so i hope so, i had bloods done today so hoping they have doubled find out 2moro, and if they have i think i can relax!

sorry that your going away for a while jess, and i hope things work out for you and good things come to those who wait, but please come back and see us and talk to us dont leave us in the dark hehe.

dinah i hope they can sort out your bp and make sure things are okay.

again snow im so so so so sorry i know how hard it is but things will ease, never go away but will ease. please take care and try and relax.

wanna- wooo on the new home bet its all nice and cosy your little pad :D

becca- not sure if i am short, i feel a little at times but i am like ashmatic mild tho so could be that.


meadows- i am so over the mood i really hope this is our second chance and everything goes well, :)

afm- have not got the ms yet, but i dont think its far off, as i feel a little hungover if that makes sense, eyes keep stinging as i feel sleepy but when i lie down i dont sleep! and im up early i keep waking up silly times on my days off!. and this horrid taste in my mouth and headaches lol. but i dont no if this is all in my head tho haha. 

waiting for my blood test results 2moro and need to see my doctor about them and what we can do to reguarding my history. hopefully thhese have doubled fingers crossed. oh yeah i got a infection last week, and caught it in time as last time i ended up in hospital really poorly, which made me lose baby well it seems that infections are one of my signs that im pregnant!! weird eh. 

anyway i stop goign on sorry if i missed anyone sorry x


----------



## kimberley3

and im peeing every 5mins oh my!! 

oh yeah sorry for going on but does anybody know any information on preogestron (sp). can you have too much and it be harmful? as i was thinking about asking my doctor to put me on it so it will help me keep the baby. or am i being silly


----------



## beccad

Yeah I feel hungover too xx


----------



## pink23

My chemist didnt have my bp tablets so im hoping bp stays ok for tomorrow. I will explain how i feel when im on them .
All my stuff is ready for tomorrow im little scared but cant wait to see beanie xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I may be quieter than usual the next few days because I'm going to my moms for an informal family shower weekend :) but will peek in while I'm away. Good luck tomorrow Pink!!


----------



## CeeDee

Jess137, Don&#8217;t let this stress you out. Take a break and will be here when you&#8217;re ready. :hugs:

Kimberely, I hope this is your second chance as well. :hugs:

Swanx, Have fun at the shower.

Snow, I hope all is well I&#8217;m sending lots of prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## Meadows

Snow.....was just popping on to see if you are ok and how todays appointment went, but completely understand that the last thing you prob feel like doing is posting on here. But anyway, just to say i am thinking of you, and praying for the very best for you. I completely know how you must be feeling. You will get through this, and we are all here for you if you need us x x lots of love x x


----------



## Dinah93

kimberley3 said:


> and im peeing every 5mins oh my!!
> 
> oh yeah sorry for going on but does anybody know any information on preogestron (sp). can you have too much and it be harmful? as i was thinking about asking my doctor to put me on it so it will help me keep the baby. or am i being silly

I've read threads from ladies who have had recurrent miscarriages due to high progesterone so I'd only ask your doc for it if you know yours is too low. Basically I think any hormone in too great or too little quantity can fool your body into thinking your cycle/pregnancy is doing something different to what it is. Maybe ask for blood tests to check all your levels?


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, 
TGIF!! It's also my husband's 30th Birthday today! :cake: We're going out for dinner tonight at TGI Friday's. We went to the TGI Friday's in Times Square when we were over there and having been wanting to go to one here to compare it. Luckily they have mocktails so I'll be able to have something fancy to drink that's non-alcoholic. 

Just popping in quickly before I head into a meeting this morning. Fridays are always boring so we book in little meetings for something to do. LOL!

*Pink *- What tablets have you been prescribed for your BP? I think my Dr was going to put me on Aldomet?? I hope it goes ok for you.

*Dinah *- how are you going?

*Swan *- have fun at the shower. :)

*Snow *- I hope you're doing as well as can be expected. xo

*Beccad *- funny you mention about the hungover feeling, if we go out to a friends place for dinner or whatever, and i'd normally drink or whatever, the next day I feel hungover anyway. I guess it's just from having the late night, not so much sick feeling as I was lucky and didn't have much ms.

*Kim *- things are sounding positive for you!

*AFM *- yesterday afternoon I felt a tad crampy, maybe I overdid it on the walk with my friend yesterday or it's probably just growing pains. Naturally I worry but I just put my feet up on my desk and took it easy when I got home yesterday. Feeling better this morning and I'm sure I can still feel Baby Bug's little tickles in there.

We're getting a new lounge tomorrow! It's being delivered some time in the morning, I can't wait, it's soooo comfy!.

Have a great weekend everyone. 
:flower:


----------



## beccad

I've been taking vitamin B6 the last few days in the hope that it might help with the sickness (such as it is), 50mg each morning and evening. I swear I've woken up this morning feeling a teeny bit less icky than normal. Might just be a fluke, or just a good day of course! Perhaps the fact that I don't work on Fridays helps :rofl:


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope you ok just had scan , will post pic later beanie is measuring 8 w +3 days so spot on yey. Have only got diabetic team to see now . Me consultant says I am more likely to have c- section again as its safer for me. At least I will have a date then to but kinc of sad to but things could change in time xx 
Hope everyones ok my consultant has given me tablets for sickness to so fingers crossed it settles down zx


----------



## kimberley3

pink you bean is so cute :D

becca i have heard b6 works for sickness to and memory  so thats two for the price of one, hehe. atm im on my prental and spatone iron x2 a day as my blood level is 12 but my ferrtin (iron supply) is 7. has been for a year so i need to get it up as baby will be taking my iron up!

dinah- my dr has said she doesnt want to give it to me as everything seems fine at the mo and she would be worried if she gives it me it will mess up the pregancy, i might ask tho still for a blood test when i next see her. how is your bp?

swan enjoy your baby shower :) i cant belive how quick its gone for you!

afm- i had my second hcg test results today, mondays was 2480 and thursday is.......... 9448 :D so i think its going well, and my dr has referred me to a midwife :D how exciting it doesnt feel real.. lol

and today i think i had the start of morning sickness, i have dry heaved a few times this morning, and felt queezy when i was hungry or hot, so who knows!

hope everybody is okay

and snow- thinking of you my dear.

poppie- hope the meal goes well and you enjoy yourself :D 

x


----------



## pink23

Thinking of you snow , it's so unfair xx
I think hrs finally setting in for me that I'm pregnant. In just waiting for dad to pick up lo then I'm back toned for a few hours work at 10 xx have a fab weekend xx


----------



## Meadows

Love the scan pic Pink.....bet it was/is lovely to see! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Just a note to say that my bloods did go up but it wasn't enough to be a viable pregnancy.

My OBGYN called in the RX for the pills yesterday. I did 2 doses and nothing happened. Just some slight cramping and a backache. I talked to her last night and she called in another 2 doses for today and upped the dosage. I really hope this is it. I am sick of waiting and just ready at this point to put this behind me and move on. 

Thanks for the thoughts ladies.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sending you hugs Snow x


----------



## Dinah93

Hope you're doing okay Snow. 

The bp is calming down thanks Pink, methyldopa seems to be doing the trick for me. Back to work on Tuesday though so could well start to rise again.

Really sharp pain today and last night just to the side of my belly button. It's there for a second then its gone again but it doubles me up and makes me cry out, not enjoying it. Going to ask midwife on Monday. 

Hubby is also a bit baffled by this hormonal wreak in his house who cries when she knocks over the box of cereal. I can't really explain it to him other than I feel completely useless already being on bed rest and not being able to take care of the house, putting so much on his shoulders, I feel this baby should have had a better start than my body is able to give it etc, so lots of tears. 

Being more positive, DH got a call today for a job interview next Saturday morning, he hadn't even applied for the job, someone he got chatting to just passed his name to their area manager and said he seemed like the perfect type of person for the role so they called him up! Would be great for him to get it, a £8000 payrise immediately, rising another £9000 within 12-18 months.


----------



## singers_love

Snow hope everything goes well. 
Jess - sorry your leaving, but do what you need to. 

Just feeling less tired but more grumpy, and things are generally annoying me more. how is everyone else, we spent some time sorting out the what will be nursery which seems like a good thing though we still have ages. 

I still dont feel like its real... its strange... to think that there is a little being growing inside me and I cant feel it!!! 

How is everyone else feeling?? 
Swan its so exciting the first Junebug baby is nearly here!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: snow I'm so sorry. I pray things go well for you and quickly too. xoxo


----------



## dodgegirl

So sorry snow. Ur in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## beccad

Big hugs to you snow. I'm so sad for you :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone,
15 weeks today :happydance: Feeling pretty good, still tired though. I have a friend coming to visit this weekend so I must get in and unpack as much as I can.

*Snow *- thinking of you hun :hugs:

How is everyone else going??


----------



## Dinah93

I'm really sorry Snow, I hope you're muddling through, I can't imagine how it feels. 

Booking in appointment today, after a few false starts, I've asked my mum about family medical history so I'm a bit more use with the questions, but I'm sure I'll have forgotten most of what she told me. 

Is anyone else having vivid dreams? I haven't really dreamt for months, then in the last few nights suddenly I'm having these very obscure, slightly intimidating dreams.


----------



## kimberley3

i have only had one dream which i can member since fininding out and that was quite weird that was about loads of little ants in my old bedroom as a kid and they was following a trail all the way around the room and ending up on a spot on the floor which was weird it was quite real! and freaky i member how they looked and how they all walked in this march kind of thing but thats all so far!


----------



## Nanner

Thinking of you Snow.:hugs:

Dinah- I have had some crazy, vivid dreams lately! I don't know where they come from!

I found out a few days ago that a large company in my area had a MRSA outbreak and had to shut down to clean everything. I also found out that a coworker/ good friend of mine has had it for the last week or so. I called my doc to see what I should do. He's not too concerned now, but said he'll take cultures at my next appointment on the 15th. (BTW, I find out if I'm have a boy :blue: or girl next :pink: week!)


----------



## beccad

Bleurgh I feel baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad today :cry: It's partially my fault and partially DH's. We had dinner quite early last night, 5.30pm (we'd normally eat a couple of hours later) and I only ate quite a small amount so I was hungry again before I went to bed about half 9. I should have eaten something but I was soooo tired that I couldn't be bothered to get back up. More fool me as I woke up in the night feeling sick. Then DH woke me up early this morning, erm, 'entertaining' himself so to speak :rofl: I'm pretty cross with him as tiredness makes the sickness worse. Humph. I've been feeling pretty bad all day, only easing off mid-afternoon.

Early night for me I think. I have a bad headache too...

Swan :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

NANNER! I can't believe you find out next week! How exciting! :D

:dance:

My dreams have been very vivid, and bizarre. I was always a pretty active dreamer, but they've gotten ridiculously realistic and insane since pregnancy. It's odd.

Monday here... meaning... I want to go back to bed. :brat: LOL!


----------



## dodgegirl

Nanner said:


> Thinking of you Snow.:hugs:
> 
> Dinah- I have had some crazy, vivid dreams lately! I don't know where they come from!
> 
> I found out a few days ago that a large company in my area had a MRSA outbreak and had to shut down to clean everything. I also found out that a coworker/ good friend of mine has had it for the last week or so. I called my doc to see what I should do. He's not too concerned now, but said he'll take cultures at my next appointment on the 15th. (BTW, I find out if I'm have a boy :blue: or girl next :pink: week!)

what's MRSA outbreak ?

so exciting that you get to find out what the sex is !!! :happydance: YAY !!


----------



## beccad

MRSA is a 'superbug' that is resistant to the usual round of antibiotics.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all 


Caan't believe we've been in the new house a week!! and we've got such lovely neighbours!! i'm already so happy here it just feels right :)

Snow - I hope your doing well big hugs from me

Nanner - that doesn't sound very good.

Becca - hope you feel better tomorow

Kimberly - is it sinking in yet?

Pink- love the scan

To all prego - seems to be a trend with the dreams

AFM a bit of a tmi time but oh well i think we are all used to that now. 

AF arrived on the 1st and usually i have a bout 5 days then i'm back to normal. I class my last day where i'm still getting a bit of brownish discharge. Also i don't have alot of red usually like letter box red just a bit to start with but you all know what a periods like. Anyway this period its been 7 days and today is my last day by the looks of it although i thought that yeasterday. Also this month i have had mostly bright red like i said letter box red. Definatly Monday through to Friday was all bright red which i found really unusal. I've never had that.

Sorry im not really looking for answers just a bit confused as to whats going on this month but theres nothing i can really do about it anyway but thought i would share lol not that you probably wanted me too haha 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Snow, Im keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:

Pink, Love the new pic.

Dinah, Ive had some really crazy dreams. A couple of them involving me having an affair with someone. 

Nanner, So scary about MRSA, but so exciting about finding out the gender of baby.

Beccad, Sorry you feel bad. It takes sometime before you get the whole MS thing down. I always keep snacks with me now.

Hope everyone is doing well. Will chat more tomorrow.

AFM, I had a doctors appointment on Friday. The usual urine test and I gave blood for the AFP test. The doctor had a hard time finding the heartbeat because little one kept moving as soon as wed hear a little bit, so I got another ultrasound and saw him/her bouncing around like he/she was in a bouncy house. Now I have to make the appointment for my anomaly scan.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh as for wierd dreams ..

the other night i dreamt that i was pregnant and racing beyonce through some baby store and who ever won, won all this baby stuff, and i was really determined to win because Beyonce didn't need to win it all as she could buy it. But the wierd thing wsa we were both hugely prenant but like diving and tummy slidding half the time :S

Oh and i had a dream where i couldn't remember who i had married haha Hubby didn't apreciate that one lol xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

Back in the office again this morning. Only good thing about being in the office is the internet as we don't have it connected at the new home yet. 

I have always had vivid dreams, but I guess they've probably become a bit more strange lately. I have had two where I had a baby boy in my arms (could be a prediction?!) and last night's dream was weird - we moved from our new home to this other old home and hubby was pulling the curtains off the curtain rails which made the whole roof come off!! LOL!! Crazy preggo dreams. 

I think I told you all about how my mum had that dream about her having an affair and being pregnant the night before I found out that I was pregnant?? Now THAT was definitely a premonition! 

*Snow *- I hope you're doing ok?

*Nanner *- OMG how exciting about finding out soon!!

*beccad *- sorry you're feeling ill. 

*Wana *- it sucks when your body plays stupid tricks on you. I'm sure everything is fine.

I can't remember if I asked this or not (baby brain!).... preggo ladies - when did you start feeling flutters??


----------



## beccad

Urgh I've had a REAAAAAAAALLY bad morning :cry: I spent the 90 mins before coming to work intermittently crying on the bedroom floor and retching (no actual sick), with DH trying to feed me ginger tea. Eventually I stopped retching long enough for him to drive me to the station, and I managed to eat some pineapple in the car and don't feel so bad now that I'm at work thankfully.

Defo need to get my morning routine sorted out and eventually I'm going to have to eat something more substantial than fruit and skittles :dohh:


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, I started feeling baby around 16 weeks. Sometimes it doesn&#8217;t feel like flutters, it feels like jabs.

Beccad, I am so sorry you are having a hard time. Hopefully you&#8217;ll figure something out soon.


----------



## swanxxsong

I think I was about 16 weeks when the flutters began Poppie. :)

If anyone needs any changes on the front page please let me know! I'm not sure but I think it's up to date now. :)

Next Wednesday is my next appointment and Friday is my GTT. oh joy... lol. not to mention I have a cold or something so the thought of drinking sugar water... ick!

Aria has been so active lately. Someone told me an old wives tale that girls are more active than boys in the womb? Not sure about that but I do know she is very active :haha:

Happy Tuesday all!! xoxo


----------



## CeeDee

I made my appointment for the anamoly scan. It's in 2 weeks! I'm excited to find out if we're :blue: or :pink:.


----------



## dodgegirl

Swan are we stayin on this thread or ?? Thought we might be moving it ?


----------



## swanxxsong

Well wobbles changed the thread so that I could change the front page, so I figured we would stay put. However if everyone wants to move we can do that too. Totally your call ladies. :)


----------



## Dinah93

wanaBmummy said:


> AFM a bit of a tmi time but oh well i think we are all used to that now.
> 
> AF arrived on the 1st and usually i have a bout 5 days then i'm back to normal. I class my last day where i'm still getting a bit of brownish discharge. Also i don't have alot of red usually like letter box red just a bit to start with but you all know what a periods like. Anyway this period its been 7 days and today is my last day by the looks of it although i thought that yeasterday. Also this month i have had mostly bright red like i said letter box red. Definatly Monday through to Friday was all bright red which i found really unusal. I've never had that.
> 
> Sorry im not really looking for answers just a bit confused as to whats going on this month but theres nothing i can really do about it anyway but thought i would share lol not that you probably wanted me too haha
> 
> xxx

Oddly I had one like that the cycle we caught. I was amazed to get 5 days of red blood, when I asked my doc she said it was probably a more natural cycle and the ones before that were sluggish with hormones hence the old blood. So fingers crossed she was right and this is your month. 

Told my boss today, I was a bit nervous as he's only been the boss 7 months, but he said 'eeeee, little toes!' which was the oddest reaction I've had yet! He was really supportive though, told me he has 30 days to do an absence return so he could file it the day of my scan (day 30 - good timing) so that I didn't have to tell anyone else yet. I really hope he keeps it from the senior management team as otherwise my secret will be well and truly out before I've had the scan and know all is okay. I'm glad I did it though as this way he knows why I'm vanishing off for doctors appointments all the time. He also gave me his mobile number, said call him if there are any issues at all, if I have any difficult applicants (we get yelled at a lot) to tell him and our senior officer will take over on them, if I'm getting stressed just let him know and he'll sort it out. 

He did ask if it was planned though which I found a bit odd! Guess I don't come across as all babymad like the colleague who keeps telling us all she's giving birth next September (yep, not knocked up yet but can see into the future). A third colleague did joke today about how she can't wait to be knocked up again so she can stop having to waste her evenings doing the nasty when there's good telly on! Bit worried my manager may have an epidemic on his hands.


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- I'm at 20 weeks tomorrow and still haven't felt a thing. I've asked a couple of healcare providers and they said that it's pretty normal to not feel anything up until 22 weeks. I'm growing like a weed now so I'm not concerned. I do have a scan next week so we'll get to see what's going on in there.

Swan- I'm fine with staying here. No need to move. BTW, I love the name you picked out!

WannaB- That is strange but hopefully it will turn out to be good news!

Does any of our preggo lady's have baby names yet? I'd love to hear them! For a boy, we're going with Cameron Timothy (Timothy is my Dad's middle name). For a girl, Krista Elaine (I'm not completely sold on the first name yet, the middle name is also my Mom and sister's middle names). I'll let you know soon which we'll need!

The hubby and I are getting the baby's room together to paint this weekend. I have some girlfriends that offered to paint the following weekend, but I thought I'd be helpful and make sure everything is set up for them. I won't know what color to paint until after next Tuesday anyway! I'll let you know how I'm doing the room. It'll be very unique!


----------



## CeeDee

Swanx, We don&#8217;t need to move. 

Dinah, I&#8217;m glad your boss was supportive. That is a pretty weird reaction though.

AFM, Now DH doesn&#8217;t want to find out if we&#8217;re have a boy or girl. I would like to know. Any suggestions on how to accomplish this? We haven&#8217;t discussed baby names yet. We need to probably get a good list going.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Dinah! Glad he was supportive even if that's a bizarre response! :haha: guess little toes ARE cute! ;)

Thanks Nanner! I really like both names that you've chosen!! :) So soon you'll know!

Tough call CeeDee. I know people who asked the nurse to write it down and they opened it later when their OH wasn't around so they could find out in private. But keeping it secret beyond that is not always easy! lol. Chris' cousin went through that too as she wanted to know and he did not. I don't know if she ever found out or what - we haven't heard anything! But I'd say if you ask they'd be willing to tell just you in private if you really wish to know and he doesn't change his mind. :)


----------



## beccad

I was hoping to not have to tell my boss until after christmas, but I think I'm going to have to do it sooner as I'm struggling really badly with eating very much. I don't feel too bad whilst I'm at work, but I'm lacking in concentration and it's starting to show in my work...

I'll try and catch up with you all properly once I'm feeling a bit better xx


----------



## pink23

Are you taking any thing for the sickness becca? 
I'm ok sometimes tired on afternoon but means I sleep well at night. Haven't got work the weekend so we are going to try and go to a buffet place for dinner plus the shopping needs doing to. My sickness comes and goes but my tablets help cx
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## CeeDee

I have a feeling hubby might change his mind when we go for the ultrasound. If not, I think I like the idea of writing it down and putting it in an envelope.

Beccad, I hope you feel better. Have you tried any morning sickness remedies? Ginger helped me tremendously.


----------



## beccad

Ceedee, unfortunately I've tried everything non-medicinal that's suggested - ginger in every format possible, eating small amounts (would if I could) nibbling biscuits, lemon smelling things, sea-bands on my wrists, going to bed early etc.etc.

I'm going to try and get an appointment with my doctor tomorrow as I'm a bit concerned about it - I've lost 3kg (about 7lbs) since I last weighed myself on Sunday, which is quite a lot in a short space of time.

Pink are you taking specific anti-sickness medication? I'm just a bit concerned that I'll go and see the doctor and they'll tell me that being ill is just part of being pregnant and to get on with it :cry:


----------



## pink23

Hi becca I'm taking cyclazine Hydrocloride and it's helping me a lot. I take it 3 times a day. Definately worth asking doctor xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I was given pills for anti nausea as well. Don't recall the name but they worked. 

Green apples are supposed to help too! lol. 

Hopefully your doctor will be able to help. But don't worry, you're not the only one to lose weight first tri, by any means. :) I didn't but I know plenty of women who did and are fab now. So once they can get you through this phase things should fall together accordingly.


----------



## Dinah93

Had my flu jab today, feel achey now. DH came home to find my boots in the middle of the hall, my socks a few feet after them, and me asleep a few feet after that! Never been so grateful to live in a bungalow where the bed is so close to the front door, not sure I could have made it up the stairs! 

I'm 8+2 now I think, and I have a decided bump. I know its not podge as firstly I'm not eating much, secondly I've not gained any weight, and thirdly it's really hard whereas my normal tummy has a bit of give if I poke it. I think this is really early to have a bump, especially as I just look a bit 'too many cakes', but then when I think about it I think my uterus is now grapefruit sized or something similar and full of fluid, so thats quite a lot to hide in my body without the outside changing in some way. Does any one else have an early bump? 

Been to-ing and fro-ing all day on booking an early scan. I'm terrified they'll tell me something is wrong at 12 weeks, and we'll have had 2 months thinking I'm pregnant. But then I keep telling myself not to be a pessimist and without evidence to the contrary to assume all is okay. There is a scan place an hour and a half away for £50, or the one 20 mins away is £100.... if the £50 one was local I think I'd have just done it by now, but £100 or a 3 hour round trip both smacks of madness when I'm just worrying.


----------



## Nanner

I need some ideas!
Since I will be finding out the gender so close to Thanksgiving and when I'll be visiting my family, I would like to give the news in a fun way! My sister suggested making cupcakes filled with frosting dyed the color that relates to the gender. I like the idea, but feel it's been overdone. Plus my sister will be expecting it. So, I have an idea to make it more interesting! I would still make the cupcakes filled with frosting, but put in yellow frosting to confuse them (or make some with yellow, some with blue, and some with pink!). Then, once they finished they cupcake, they would see the message on the bottom of the cake wrapper. What I need help with is how do I put the message at the bottom of the wrapper? Anything I've come up with is not edible or won't make it through an oven! 

Any ideas? :shrug:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone.

1 month today until our 20 week scan! :D

*Nanner *- I think the cake thing is an awesome idea. I haven't seen it done much so I don't think it's overdone. I might steal it and make cupcakes of my own to tell people.

*Becca *- sorry you're not getting any relief from your ms / all day sickness.

Not much news from me. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## swanxxsong

I want to see cute bump picturesssss... ;) hint hint xD

That's a cute idea Nanner!!! I like that it's slightly less traditional than the cupcake filling, plus you can confuse everyone while you're at it and have a good laugh!! Very cute!

I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow. :( I don't want to gooooo. :brat: lol


----------



## CeeDee

Swanx, Good luck with your test. I don't envy you, but we all have to go sometime.


----------



## beccad

I'm feeling irrationally pleased with myself, as I've just eaten some cottage pie! First 'meal' i've eaten since Sunday!


----------



## Meadows

Hey ladies....

Haven't been on here for a while.....been crazy busy with work and just general life!!!

Snow - i hope you are starting to feel a bit better about things and that everything happened quickly and painlessly for you. Sending lots of cyber hugs to you. 

Becca - sorry you've been so sick :-( but congrats on the cottage pie!

Nanner - mmmmm good question about how u can get the msg on the wrapper, rice paper? and surely some sort of pen exists which you can write on stuff and is edible? Sorry i'm not much use - love the idea tho!

Swan - good luck for ur test and i want to see some cute bump pics too!!! I've got nothing to show!!

Poppie - that month will fly by......how exciting!

Dinah - i feel exactly the same as you.....i am sooooo paranoid that when i have my 12 week scan they will say at is not ok.....must think positive!!!

Well, i'm 8 weeks today! Have got my booking appointment next tues.....do any of the UK ladies know if i will find out a date for my 12 week scan then? Or will they write to me? Guess it might be different for different areas anyway?

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## beccad

Meadows I've already got a date for my scan - 15 Dec. I had it within about a week of seeing my GP for the first time! I think a lot of areas you get the date after you have your booking in appointment.


----------



## singers_love

hello, everyone. 
meadows I go tmy 12 week scan date through the day before my booking appointment but I think it depends on your hospital. 
Snow how did the test go?
snow hope your alright.
BEcca D - I felt awful but it does go.. its just depressing.. just think about why its happening that may me feel better.
POppie how is your new house.
DInah when do you find out!

WE have painted the babies room, and I have a feeling we are having a boy dont know why, so will get a shock if they say girl!
next appointment is next week, so am looking forward to that, as I still dont feel like theres anything in there, I wonder whether she will check for a heartbeat and Im looking decidedly fat rather than pregnant. My cousin is due the same day as me so that should be intresting seeing who comes out firast so to speak! My gender scan is in december, so im looking forward to that to.

How is everyone else, 
Wanna, bodies are just really really frustating!


----------



## Poppiebug

Thank God It's Friday! :)

I hope everyone's weekends are shaping up nicely. I have my old school friend (now a Dr!) coming to stay. We always have a good time together and she will be our first proper guest to stay at the new place. 

The house is great, still getting unpacking done, but main things are organised just random boxes still to go. 

I'm wearing my maternity jeans today, so comfy!! I'm going to be mean and hold out a little before sharing bump photos, it still looks more like fat than bump at the moment.

Good luck with your glucose test *Swan*.

*Becca *- glad you finally ate something and it was ok.

Have a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Still 4 weeks until we find out if things are going okay, seems an age. 

Came home early from work today as I couldn't keep my eyes open. Another 3 hour nap was in order. VERY glad I told my boss now. 

What is bad about the glucose tolerance test? I've never heard of it. 

Meadows, if this is the first midwife/gp contact then yes they'll probably refer you for the scan, or give you a number to call to arrange one. 

Stuck in the last of my annual leave today to finish work on Dec 20th rather than the 23rd, I figure if I'm still this tired I need all the time I can get to get the house ready for Christmas. This is the first year we're hosting (usually have it at mum and dads) so I'd like to make it as good as I can as mum is a great cook.


----------



## beccad

Ooh you're brave hosting christmas Dinah. We haven't decided what we're doing yet. It's our first Christmas in our house so feel we should stay home but I don't really know.

I slept for 11 hours last night! Feeling a thousand times better this morning than I was the last couple of days.


----------



## swanxxsong

Goodness what a morning! 

The GTT is to test if a mama to be has gestational diabetes. I was told to eat a high protein meal last night for dinner then fast before my test. I went in at 7 and they gave me 10oz of a syrupy drink to drink in 5 minutes. It's basically (IMO) like sugary sugary Gatorade. Then you wait lol. After an hour they did bloods and I should hear my results Wednesday at my appointment. 

It went well until the last half hour. My stomach was empty and I couldn't drink either so I began getting nauseous and light-headed, which he said was common. I devoured a bacon and cheese bagel when I left. :haha: feeling better now! So it's not the worst but it's not a fun experience either xD

I read a lot while I waited though so that was fun!

Glad you're feeling a bit better Becca!!

Good luck as you continue to unpack Poppie!!

Dinah you are a brave woman hosting Christmas! I hope all goes smoothly for you! :)

Congrats on 8 weeks Meadows!! :) milestones are grand!

Singers, what color is the nursery?? I can't wait to finish ours - hopefully this weekend!

CeeDee, it wasn't too bad but I hope I don't need to go back for the longer one, that's for sure! lol

TGIF!!


----------



## pink23

i am so tired today, had about 11hrs last night and got up at 9 then Oh told me to got to bed and had another 2 at 12. I hope it was just a random tired day.
swan- hope the results of gtt come back all clear , as a type 1 diabetic I wouldnt wish it on any one xx


----------



## Dinah93

Not tired today, first day in about 2 weeks I haven't felt like a zombie. Although I did do a stupid thing and flood the bathroom as I didn't even look at the bath before getting it it and it was more than a little full! 

Can't actually sleep now, I think it's because DH has a big interview tomorrow. He doesn't have a great track record with interviews (I think the Irish in him makes him babble) but he really, really wants this one and if he got it then it would be an £8k payrise, great career progression, and possibly we could afford for me not to go back to work after maternity leave. I really shouldn't get my hopes up but this is the first interview he's had where I've had so much hope.


----------



## beccad

Good puck for the interview xxx. This is the one where they headhunted him, right?


----------



## Meadows

Thanks ladies....seems like everyone finds out their 12 week scan date at different times.....will just have to wait patiently and ask the midwife at my appointment on Tuesday. 

Good luck to ur DH Dinah for the interview!

Have a nice weekend all x


----------



## Dinah93

Yep - and he got it :D They actually made him two offers which is great, he's fairly certain on which job he's taking though. I'm on cloud 9, he's surprisingly normal.


----------



## pink23

Congrats Dinah xx


----------



## Meadows

Brill news Dinah!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Dinah!!


----------



## kimberley3

congrats x


----------



## beccad

Dinah that's great news - a lovely situation to be in!


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey all

congrats dinah :) great news.

Threads been a bit quieter than normal. Spose we're all a bit busier now with christmas on the way and babies to plan for and new houses and jobs etc lol

AFM i feel rough today :( think i'm coming down with something. Had to force myself out of bed today and have had a constant headache all day. My head and neck feel heavy and achy.

Also if it was 2 weeks later i would have said i thought i was preggo cause i've felt icky all day especially this morning and i've got a wierd metal taste in my mouth. But as its so early im going to have to say its ilness related lol

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone. Monday again *sigh* but 16 weeks for me :)

I hope everyone has had a great weekend. I had my good friend visit which has been awesome, she's here for at least one more day. I've put her on the train so she can go explore the city today while I'm at boring work. Needless to say I didn't get my usual extra sleeps and naps on the weekend so am feeling it today. :sleep:

*Dinah *- that's great news about your hubby.

*Wana *- sorry you aren't feeling well. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok??

:flower:


----------



## Dinah93

I *may* have just accidentally ordered a doppler on Amazon.... I'm arguing it's cheaper than an early scan!


----------



## Nanner

Dina- Congrats on the OH's new job (and on the doppler)! That's great news.

Poppie- Such a bummer you're still sleepy and need naps! You should be getting past that pretty soon. Seems the second trimester is a bit more energetic!

The thread has been pretty quiet! I for one have starting getting things together for the holidays. I'm going to be spending a long weekend at my family's for Thanksgiving and my in-laws will be at our house for a week for Christmas, so I'm trying to get our spare bedrooms in order. They've been storage rooms since we moved in four years ago! 

My hubby and I started prepping the baby's room for paint this weekend (I have friends coming to do that actual painting next weekend). We have a fun and colorful design planned, but I think I'll just send pictures when it's done. People tend to look at us like we're crazy when we describe it!


----------



## Dinah93

I definitely want to go to the states one year over Thanksgiving, see the parade in New York maybe. 

Missing all the chatter on here at the moment. I'm having fairly extreme dizzy spells, the sort where you want to crawl as for hours at a time the floor seems to bend in every direction making it hard to get from the sofa to the kitchen without falling over! Nausea also seems to be back quite strongly so feeling pretty pathetic. 

Blood pressure check again today, it's risen slightly although still in the range the obstetrician dubbed okay. 

Is anyone planning a babymoon before the big day? We were thinking of going away for a week end of February/beginning of March when I'll be around 20 weeks, but we can't think of anywhere to go. I don't want to go somewhere cold (15-25C ideally), DH wants it to be somewhere with western medicine, and ideally not a long flight... these things don't really fit with Europe in early spring!


----------



## kimberley3

hello everyone, hope all is well. 
i was thinking about going away next year for a few days or something deffo will be going london :D to go to the baby show and get some baby stuff. 

my sickness tends to be more in the morning which is nice lol i tend to dry heave in the mornings and a few times i have been sick but around 12 i seem okay unless i go in a car and hungry thats no fun it makes me feel so ill. also with the getting hungry i ahve that hunger pang with sickness so need to eat. but not as bad as some people i do feel sorry for people who feel that sick all day and night! 

wanna hope your feeling better soon when are you due?

Dinah- can you hear the heart beat that early with an at home one?! thats amazing if you can, how much has it cost you?

im going to try and get a early scan out of my doctors as i want to make sure everything is okay as what happened last time but if they wont give me one im going to pay the 100 pound to get one done on th private as its worth the money to keep my mind at rest.

and yeah everybody has been quite! wake up everybody *shaes you all around*

x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

Feeling a bit better after a longer sleep last night but still tired. I think I might have a sick day tomorrow and catch up a bit. 

I was cranky at hubby last night. We still had my friend staying and were just going to order pizzas for dinner. I was pretty hungry (and tired) and was hoping he would go down to the local shop to pick them up. All he would do was say how he had to write some email and couldnt go. So I cracked the shits a bit and just said, fine we'd go. So down my friend and I went, I felt I had to apologise to her for him being a dick about it (she's an old friend and said her partner does the same thing). Anyway, while we were waiting I was getting dizzy and shaky because I was so tired and starving at this point, I had to ask her to drive home. When we got home I downed 3 glasses of Orange juice and basically inhaled my pizza so then later on I felt sick. :( I said to hubby later on that I was really upset that he did that. He didn't really apologise which made me crankier. Grrr!! MEN! Anyway - rant over!

*Dinah *- cool about the doppler. I had to stop myself buying one. I think it'd be awesome.

*Nanner *- when are you having your scan again???

*Kim *- I hope you can get an early scan. At least it will put your mind at ease a bit.

Well after my rant about hubby (lol).... I do hope we can have a babymoon before baby bug comes. There's a nice hotel in the city that we like and we have some discount dollar things on this hotel booking site I use for work so we could have a weekend there early next year maybe. 

Talk soon!
:flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Since we conceived on a pretty $$ vacation, no babymoon here. Well, we did go to NYC for the weekend a few weeks ago, but we were at my parents' house so that wasn't exactly romantic. :haha: Still loads of fun though!

Now with the holidays, we've been so busy (already!) that we're just looking forward to relishing time with the family before I bunk down for the entire month of January and become a hermit. Besides work and the OBG, I won't be going anywhere until I deliver. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well! I personally love my doppler; it was cheap, and it's given me peace of mind on a few scary moments. LOL. I feel like I should be wrapped in bubble wrap sometimes!

Ready for bed already, and I need to stay awake to see House tonight! :dance: Must. Stay. Awake!


----------



## Nanner

I've never heard of a babymoon! What a great idea!

Poppie- I've had plenty of those moments with my hubby! It's so frustrating! 

Dinah- The doppler is a great idea. I've had a few concerns these last few weeks that probably would have been eased by hearing heart beat. I guess I should get one.

My scan is tomorrow!!


----------



## Dinah93

Good luck with the scan Nanner. Has anyone had gender guesses or are you not finding out? If you are I'm guessing team pink :D 

The doppler was an angelsounds one, £22 on Amazon. It says it works from 10-12 weeks, so I just got it sent super-saver and it should arrive about when I'm 9+5. I'll let you know when I get it to work. Although I'm not too hopeful as apparently my uterus is extremely tilted to the back.


----------



## kimberley3

Just booked an private scan so flipping nervous!


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee Nanner!!! Today is the day!


----------



## kimberley3

o0oo two scans today then :D i think nanner is having a little boy :D


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Dinah, Sorry you are having dizzy spells. I already had my babymoon in October. I doubt hubby and I will take another trip before the baby comes. We have so much we need to accomplish before then.

Kim, Hopefully the scan will put your mind at ease. Sometimes I wish I could have a scan every week just to see if everything is ok.

Nanner, I&#8217;m thinking about getting a Doppler too. Hope all goes well at your scan, I&#8217;m so excited for you. I think you&#8217;re having a boy.

I&#8217;m starting to pull out projects for the babies&#8217; room. I want to be prepared for Black Friday sales. I&#8217;ve already decided on the babies&#8217; room colors and theme, so now it&#8217;s time to execute. I&#8217;ve also found a cute knitting pattern I wanted to make for the baby. One more week till ultrasound :yipee:


----------



## Nanner

Dinah- I will be finding out the gender today. I can't wait!! :happydance:

I have no idea if we're having a boy or girl. Most of my friends are leaning toward girl. It doesn't matter to me!

I've mentioned how I plan on telling the news to my family on Thanksgiving. I have an idea on how to tell my husband's family! Since they live all over the country, I thought I'd send a picture of the ultrasound that we get today with a pack of M&Ms. I think they'll be too engrossed in the picture to notice that the candies will say "It's a boy/ girl!" right away.

Seems it would be easier to just call the families and tell them. :wacko: I guess I like to make things difficult!

I discussed the babymoon idea with the hubby. We'd love to go on one, but after taking note of all the money we've spent lately (and what we plan to spend shortly!), we decided that instead of a trip, we'll buy stuff!


----------



## kimberley3

how many hours is it till your scan nanner! iddkojposddjsifdj excited lol x


----------



## wanaBmummy

ooo its perked up in here :)

*Kim* i am due AF on thee...26th so not this weekend the one after. finger crossed ey 

aw *Nanner* can't wait to hear what your having!! I think boy :D

We want to go away next year at some point we have already decided that. We are thinking of May time so hopefully by that point it will be a babymoon lol if not i will not be happy lol

AFM still feeling a bit under the weather. No headache today. Still had the sicky feeling this morning although i'm fine now this afternoon. My neck and back are really achy and i'm having shocking sleep atm taking forever to get to sleep and then waking up in the night.

I am hoping this is coming now so that i wont be ill over christmas this year. I forced myself to work on our half day friday before christmas last year and was sent home because i was that bad and ended up being given a sick note by the doc for the week after new years ( we have the week between off) got the flu jab, a new asthma pump, steroid tablets and anti biotics. Needless to say a bad christmas last year lol 

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Had to come home from work after being sick 5 times. I haven't been sick at all until today, so I don't know what's up. I've had a lot of nausea, but this was something new. In a way I feel reassured that my symptoms are getting worse as the pregnancy progresses (although I didn't feel that way when one of my colleagues was asking if I was okay as she could hear me through the stalls. That makes 4 people at work who have found out now. By the time of the big reveal I think they're all going to know at this rate). 

The doppler arrived early, glad I didn't waste money on first class post. Considering having a go this evening, but put off by the idea of anything pressing on my tummy.


----------



## beccad

Dinah93 said:


> Is anyone planning a babymoon before the big day? We were thinking of going away for a week end of February/beginning of March when I'll be around 20 weeks, but we can't think of anywhere to go. I don't want to go somewhere cold (15-25C ideally), DH wants it to be somewhere with western medicine, and ideally not a long flight... these things don't really fit with Europe in early spring!

We're having exactly the same problem - we want to go on holiday too (DH has suggested going to our friends' ski chalet :wacko: erm, no!) but don't know where to go for a bit of warmth other than the Canary Islands or long-haul. Sorry you're feeling so rough. I've had a few dodgy days in the last couple of weeks and have been on the verge of telling my boss, but am just taking it a day at a time.



kimberley3 said:


> my sickness tends to be more in the morning which is nice lol i tend to dry heave in the mornings and a few times i have been sick but around 12 i seem okay unless i go in a car and hungry thats no fun it makes me feel so ill. also with the getting hungry i ahve that hunger pang with sickness so need to eat. but not as bad as some people i do feel sorry for people who feel that sick all day and night!

Yeah I'm defo worse in the mornings, although it does depend how much I've eaten the previous day. Much worse if i've not been eating properly. I get hungry sickness too, but don't have nausea as such. I just have to make sure I eat every hour or so just to avoid the sick feeling!

I've been thinking about getting a doppler too, although I gather it's too early to hear anything much at the moment.


----------



## kimberley3

thats the same as me too becca, if i dont eat i could cry lol. like today i got hingry and i told oh im never ever getting hungry again i could of cried my eyes out. 

Well i had my scan today which i paid for, and we saw heartbeat, and heard it it was 148. baby is 7.6mm :D and my due date at the mo is 06 july 2012 3 days after my birthday and three days before my sisters hehe. i got a video and pictures and i will put these up when i have worked out how to lol. meaning i need to take pics on my cam from the pic to put on here. all is good:D

Nanner what you having x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.
I took today off for a sleep in and to just be lazy for a bit. I haven't had many sick days so thought it was warranted for today. As it happens, hubby is home today too which is nice.

*Nanner *- can't wait to hear about your scan. I think....ummm... girl. 

*Kim *- good news on your scan. Great heart beat for 6+4. I think my HR at 6 weeks was only like 101 and I was worried, but they said it was fine. Last scan at 12 weeks it was 161bpm! Looking like everything is going great for you.

*Dinah *- sorry you aren't feeling well.

Well I'm trying to plan what we're doing for our house warming / 30th party for husband. It's on the 26th and we've got a few people coming. Because we don't have a fence around our home yet, we sort of won't be able to be outside. There's plenty of room inside, which is fine, but would have been easier to have a bbq or something. That said, we don't actually own a bbq at the moment so I'm just going to do finger foods inside. Hubby got a kegerator for his birthday, so you know there'll be lots of beers for the boys!

Anyway, I'm off to do more party and house organising.


----------



## kimberley3

our little ones heartbeat :D

and out little baby :)
 



Attached Files:







babyheart.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









baby1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beccad

Lovely Kimberley! So teeny, but I guess they get big quick don't they...


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Kimberley, you must feel so relieved.


----------



## pink23

so pleased for you kim xx
Im out to a friends today and see my mom later. I cant believe im 10 weeks already its going so quick. Think i will be telling work next week as im suffering with a few hypos so cant afford for them not to know.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## CeeDee

Kimberley, I&#8217;m glad the scan went well.

Poppie, Hope your housewarming/birthday party goes well. Sounds like you&#8217;ll have a great time. 

Where&#8217;s Nanner? Can&#8217;t wait to hear about her scan.


----------



## beccad

I feel like all I do is moan about feeling ill, but it's all consuming at the moment :cry: Thankfully my brother is staying with us at the moment, so he's cooking dinner in the evenings, but he's moving out next week so I've no idea what's going to happen about dinner. I can't even stand by the kitchen door without retching, so can't cook anything, and DH often doesn't get home until two or three hours after me. I guess perhaps I could get DH to make some meals for the freezer, so I can just microwave them or something :shrug:

I'm finding everything really hard at the moment and I feel so down about it all today :cry: I just feel like pregnancy is a test of my endurance. The interim results show that I'm a bit soft :haha:

I hope everything went ok with Nanner's scan!


----------



## kimberley3

kimberley3 said:


> our little ones heartbeat :D
> 
> and out little baby :)

x


----------



## swanxxsong

Kimberley, I&#8217;m glad your scan went well. Great pics and heartbeat! :dance: So happy for you love!

Wow, ten weeks already Pink, that&#8217;s awesome! Have fun out and about today!

It&#8217;s like&#8230;8:30 where Nanner is I believe. Wake up Nanner!! xDD

:hugs: Hope you&#8217;re feeling better soon Becca! It&#8217;s definitely a test, I won&#8217;t even disagree there! :haha: But hopefully once the MS passes (and we hope for your sake that is very soon!), that will be the worst.

I had my 28 week today; and go back on the 30th for my next appointment. Yikes, time is moving! Haha. Aria looks and sounds good, I&#8217;m mediocre haha. No GD, but low bloods and may need iron supplements later. Also well, gaining too fast but I finally told them they&#8217;re stressing me out. My BP is good, Aria is good, everything else is good, so I said I&#8217;d appreciate constructive and positive help in figuring out how to help me along rather than mini-lectures of how I gained 25 pounds and that&#8217;s supposed to be my max. Too late now, so now I want help determining how to cut myself back so I can slow down the gain maybe slightly. She was really receptive to that, thank goodness. So here&#8217;s to hoping!


----------



## emilyanne

*Hey everyone, sorry I dont come on that much any more.... but thought Id share..... Im now OVER 2 weeks late.... I have been spotting, weird cramps, peeing loads, sore boobies, head aches and neausea...... I have only tested once, which was almost 2 weeks ago, when AF was about 2-3 days late and negative.... I should be testing again on friday.... Please wish me luck! I hope everyone here is doing ok and baby dust to you all *


----------



## pink23

fx'd emily xx


----------



## Nanner

We're having a girl! :pink: 

Everything is healthy and normal and moving right along! I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## emilyanne

*Thanks pink! and big congrats nanner *


----------



## beccad

Fingers crossed for you emily! Sounds very positive for you!

Fab news nanner!


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I really hope you start to get some relief in the next few weeks. I couldn't cook for a long time aswell. Poor hubby had to resort to take out most of the time. Has your doctor suggested any medications?

Swanx, I have a big fear of gaining too much weight. I was really surprised at how much weight I&#8217;ve gained at my last appointment. I&#8217;ve been trying to eat much better since then. With Thanksgiving coming up I hope I&#8217;ll be alright at my next appointment.

Emilyanne, I hope this is it for you. Keep us posted.

Nanner, Our second girlie Junebug (or is it the 3rd)! Congrats on a good scan!


----------



## emilyanne

*thanks beccad and CeeDee, I really hope this is it for me.... but to be honest.... I expect its just my body playing cruel tricks on me.... I dont feel like I can be this lucky.... *


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hope you get your BFP *Emily*!!

Awww congrats *Nanner* on your baba girl :D :D :D

Its our 3rd Junebug girlie :) ...no little boys on the way yet (or that we know of lol) 

*Cee dee* whens your scan?? that can't be too far off??

*Kim* glad all is good and fab scan :)

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo Emily! Good luck love!! FX and :dust: for you!

Congrats on your :pink: bump Nanner! I will update the front page now. 

Anyone else needing EDD or other updates please let me know!

It's nerve-wrecking CeeDee but I am slowly learning to just focus on being as healthy as possible. My one friend gained 50 with each pregnancy and was perfectly healthy. My coworker barely gained 15 with hers. So I guess comparison is just pointless. lol.


----------



## swanxxsong

PS Emily, I love all your little spermie siggies! xD They are fabulous!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the girl Nanner!


----------



## emilyanne

swanxxsong said:


> PS Emily, I love all your little spermie siggies! xD They are fabulous!

*Thanks hun  just wondering, when you first got pregnant, did you have cramps? if so what were they like? 
*


----------



## Dinah93

Best of luck Emilyanne, don't know how you can hold out so long on testing! 

I had really bad period type cramps until week 7 or so, it was my main issue tbh.


----------



## Meadows

Congrats Nanner!

Snow - how are you? We've missed you. Hope you are ok....hugs 

Emily - good luck and i've got my fingers crossed for you.

I had my booking appointment yesterday......all a little boring really, as i'm sure most of you know....just paperwork etc! But do have a funny story to tell.....when they took my blood, i had a funny turn where i went really dizzy, clammy and felt sick!!! I felt like such an idiot, as i had a student midwife doing my appointment, and so she quickly went to get someone else and left me lying on the bed feeling really weird!!! Anyway, they've put on my noted that i MUST lie down next time! I'm going to dread the next time they have to take bloods.....at 16 weeks i think!

I really want my 12week scan date through now! I asked yesterday, and they said that the appointment yesterday will get the ball rolling and that i should get it through the post soon.....come on!!!!

Hello to you all....happy hump day!


----------



## emilyanne

Dinah93 said:


> Best of luck Emilyanne, don't know how you can hold out so long on testing!
> 
> I had really bad period type cramps until week 7 or so, it was my main issue tbh.

*Well what Im having kind of feels like a period cramps but.... I get these twinges on the sides (down there, going towards my hips....) its not really painful like some period cramps ive had before though..... I also keep getting twinges in my legs and stomach....  

I havent waited so long because i wanted too.... after moving money is a little tight and we couldnt afford to buy a test sooner... Ive almost been hoping to see AF just so I dont have to wait any more! lol 
*


----------



## swanxxsong

Mine felt like period cramps. I thought she was coming for sure.


----------



## emilyanne

swanxxsong said:


> Mine felt like period cramps. I thought she was coming for sure.

*I keep expecting to find Ive started, I really do.... I keep going to the toilet expecting to see her and the few bits of spotting had me convinced AF was here but it never even reached the pad! grrrr.... If I thought it would work Id pee on almost anything to find out if I am or not! lmao  If Im not some one is being very cruel.... *


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Now I spent the other day at work looking through everything I have missed, writing notes so I could talk to everyone, and now I have forgotten the notes because Im at home!!

So.. Someone asked me about the nursery room, and it was suppose to be yellow and green, but we got some paint from the reduced shelf at B and Q which looked perfect so when we bought it, we painted away and it turns out that it is more green, and darker green, we are going for a jungle theme, so we have a wicker lampshade which casts pretty patterns over the walls. 

it still seems all a bit weird I have my 16 week appointment tommorrow and I cant believe I am here... 

Has anyone been looking at prams?? I have found one I really really like but Im not sure when its being realeased. 

I remember someone being ill, So I hope that they are ok.. 

I had my flu jab today - - I really didnt want it but my OH said I had to as most of the people who died last year were pregnant.

Is anyone elses OH being very over protective???
Congrats Kim!!!

Is anyone going to the Excel baby show, Im quite looking forward to it..
how is everyone getting on with christmas preparations?
I have 2 free weekends before christmas this one coming up, which Im busy on the Sat and then the 10th which I think we might end up being filled!! though Im trying to find a good place to buy a christmas tree... any ideas for a good place in London?

I went to the lord mayors show on Sat which was lovely, and got quite emotional everytime a marching band came around the corner! Ahh well pregnancy hormones!

How is everyone congrats on the girl Nanner.
Im not really bothered what we have though I keep thinking its a boy and talk about like it is, so it will be fun finding out for sure.. maybe I will be the first Boy on June bugs..

Is anyone looking into Antenatal classes?? my cousin said the best thing she ever did was pay for the natioanl birthing ones, I had a look on the net last night and its £400 I just keep thinking, I can have free ones, £400 would be better spent on something else...

we are thinking about going to venice in Feb. but will probably drive, to spend the festival time there. anyone else been on holiday this late in to pregnancy... 
I cant believe my post is so long!


----------



## swanxxsong

OH is pretty possessive and protective of me too, Singers. :) And we are taking a class at the hospital on December 3. I'm pretty excited! And nervous. xDDD

I did the same Emily; checked nonstop for my period... and she wouldn't be there, wouldn't be there. I always expected her to arrive because I've never had cramps like that. Other than the period coming, that is. LOL


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! So much action in here.

*Nanner *- congrats on a little girl!! I just had that feeling it was a pink one for you. Now I can't remember what names you had picked for a princess....??

*Singers *- I'm doing antenatal classes next year through my hospital. It's all covered as part of my hospital and private health insurance. They recommend you start around 30 weeks so ours is already booked in for 2 saturdays in feb.

*Emily *- fingers crossed for you. I had period like cramps and totally expected AF too. 

*Meadows *- I hate blood tests but haven't been dizzy and feint like that at one before.

I'm back in the office today, sucks cuz I'm more tired today than yesterday when I took the day off. Just remembered that I have my next Obs appointment next Thursday. Will be good to see her and hopefully hear baby bugs heart again.

Only 1.5 more days til the weekend!! :)


----------



## Dinah93

I'm calling in sick again today, all I've kept down in the last 48 hours is a glass of milk, I feel completely parched but scared to drink as I know it will make me retch again :(


----------



## beccad

Ceedee, they dont routinely give UK women medication unless youre really bad, unable to keep anything down and such like. I think part of the problem is that our family doctors are general doctors rather than specialists, and they just don't like prescribing medication to pregnant women, even though it's routinely given to women in other countries!

I've had a little look at antenatal classes, and I think I'm going to do the NCT classes as I don't really know anyone where we live so it'd be good to meet people. They are expensive, though. About £200. 

Dinah I'm so sorry you're so I'll - would it be worth calling your GP? One thing that helped me last week when I was really sick, was to eat sweets, Skittles were the best ones, and were the only thing that didn't make me retch or vomit. Can you get some rehydration salts? They might help too if you can sip them xxx

Cramps - I had them until about 7 weeks and I also felt like AF was going to arrive any second!

I've decided that going to work makes me ill. I feel mostly ok on days I don't have to work :rofl:


----------



## kimberley3

congrats nanner, thats three little girlys :D who is next to find out or are you not finding out. sorry your feeling so ill dinah, ive been lucky fingers crossed i feel sick when i dont eat after a hour! but not all day sickness. so im quite lucky :) this morning i didnt feel as sick as i normaly do! but i guess it will be back later lol. my seven weeks 2moro yay. 

Swan my edd at the mo is 06.07.12 but it may change a few days at the 12 weeks which i am 12 weeks on 23rd of dec :D what i nice xmas pressie :)


----------



## kimberley3

saying that i feel a little sicky now! lol and dry heaved, its weird in the mornings my body just dry heaves like its normal! even when i dont feel like sick sick x


----------



## swanxxsong

Added your EDD Kimberley. :) no worries, if it changes just let me know!!

Anyone in our group staying yellow??? 

Hope you're feeling better soon Dinah!! :hugs:


----------



## beccad

I don't think we'll be finding out the gender Swan...


----------



## swanxxsong

Oooo. Team yellow! I admire your ability to wait! Haha. :)


----------



## pink23

we are staying team yellow to xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i kinda want to stay team yellow when the time comes but at the same tiem i know i'd be dying to know by the time the scan comes round lol xxx


----------



## singers_love

hello ladies, we are definately finding out, Im to impatient and trying to think or babies names is bad enough without knowing which gender to pick. I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, and got to hear the HB which was cool, she said the baby was very low, if that means anything to anyone!

going to try a post the pics of the nursery sans the trees..

hope everyone is well.... 

and the sickness does go!
 



Attached Files:







171120111117.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5









171120111119.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5









171120111120.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









171120111121.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emilyanne

*I want to go for team yellow, but I wouldnt be able to cope with DB as he is so impatient Id go crazy..... Im happy for either a boy or girl..... I think he is too. But he couldnt wait if he tryed lol *


----------



## emilyanne

*Oh I love the colours and the lamp shade casting the patterns on the celing *


----------



## Dinah93

I was going to find out, but in the last week I've flipped and think I'd rather be surprised and stay on team yellow. 

Mum is fishing to find out what names we're going with, and we won't tell her! We told her they'll both be Irish names (DH nationality) and last night's guess was Furghal! They're both names that are common in England too, easy to pronounce, but I'm not going to stop her tying herself in knots after I said stop guessing I'm not telling and she continues anyway!


----------



## CeeDee

HI Snow! :flower:

Wanabmummy, My scan is next Tuesday. :happydance:

Swanx, I agree. Do the best you can. If I need to Ill hire a personal trainer after I give birth. :wacko:

Emilyanne, I had some cramps, but not much. I typically dont get them during AF.

Meadows, Oh no! Do you always have that issue when you give blood?

Singerslove, Love the nursery. The light is so beautiful. I cant wait to get started. We are planning on getting a Chicco Keyfit 30 Travel system. I didnt want to spend a lot of money because I dont anticipate using very long. I think Im going to wear the baby most of the time. My OH doesnt want me to go to the gym. He says I need to just relax and there are too many germs at the gym. Grrr. I talked to my sister (she had 4 natural births) about birthing classes and she said to skip them and find a good Yoga for pregnancy DVD that will teach you how to relax and remain focused.

Oh Dinah, I hope you feel better soon.

Poppie I cant wait for the weekend too. Next week is a 3 day week plus 20 week scan.

5 days till my 20 week scan. :happydance: I want to find out the gender, but DH wants to be team yellow. I think hell change his mind. We havent discussed names yet because we wanted to wait till after this scan.


----------



## swanxxsong

I love the nursery, Singers!

Eee, CeeDee, so close! And yay for three-day workweek; I have one too next week! :dance:

So there's a bunch of team yellows - that's awesome! :) Maybe for number 2 I'll try... and try... and try to be patient. :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Lu-is should be able to find out soon, if she and OH are finding out anyway... Hm...


----------



## singers_love

ceedee, I have been looking at the Silver cross surf, they are bringing out a new one in spring the surf elevation. My main reason for looking for one of this type is because we spend every winter skiing (apart from this one) and the elevation is apparently good for snow. 

Im looking at the Mutsy urban rider, even though its big it looks like it would be able to cope with snow!

anyone else looking at prams?


----------



## pink23

Yeah I've been looking. I need a travel system so I have car seat to. I already have the kiddicare iMax adapt and I've been looking at a new one or the maxi cosi one similar to it. I really love having a forward/backward facing pushchair . I have an ergo carrier so planning to carry one of the 2 x


----------



## swanxxsong

I received a Graco travel system at my shower. :) I love it!


----------



## wanaBmummy

swanxxsong said:


> I received a Graco travel system at my shower. :) I love it!

wow nice gift xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

ahhhhhhhhh my head kinda spinning atm!!

i just went for a wee lol and wiped and had a small amount of pure red blood, scared the crap outta me until i realised what it could be. i had nothing before that and i've got nothing else now. AF isn't due till 26th and i should have ovulated around 13th.

Is it possible that its implantation bleeding?!?!?!?!

I've never had anything like it before. I just don't know what to think because obviously i don't want to get my hopes up. But aahhhhhhh lol

What do you all think?? 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

TGIF!

*Singers *- your nursery looks great!! I can't wait to decorate.

*Swan *- What a lovely gift for your shower. Practical stuff is great.

*Wana *-ooh I guess it could be IB? Fingers crossed.

Well I'm having a bit of a crappy day. I am going to meet with a friend tonight who I need to talk to about a few not nice things she has been doing and saying. I am really scared and it could be the end of the friendship, but it needs to be done. I know it won't be the first time she's heard this from people but I feel I have to bring it up as well. Sigh.

Anyway, looking forward to a sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## lu-is

Hi ladies!!!! Sorry I'm been MIA - I've been super busy packing :) 11 days until moving.

We just had our 20 wk ultrasound today. Hooray!!! It was such an awesome experience. 
I loved every minute of it. We are on team yellow too so we did not find out what the gender is. 
Did get some cute little pictures of the baby and everything seemed great it's measuring a touch small (19 1/2 weeks but hopefully that's nothign to be concerned about).

Swan - A Graco travel system, that's awesome! 

Singer - I love the nursery. :) I can't decide on a theme yet. I'm just looking forward to having a room, that means I can soon buy a crib. Yay!

Wanna - I wish I knew if that could be IB.

Poppie - Good luck with your friend, those are some of the hardest meetings.

I wish it was Friday here... couple more hours :)
It's crazy snowy and windy tonight.. boo. Guess I'll just go pack.


----------



## swanxxsong

Sounds like it could be IB Wana!! FX!!!!

Congrats on a good scan Lu-is! So glad it went well. :) I will add you to team yellow once I can get onto my computer this morning :)


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Friday!
Wanab, I think it might be implantation. Keep us posted..

Lu-is, Congrats on your scan!


----------



## singers_love

wanna - could be Implatation... 

Swan - what an amazing gift!

Lu-is - well done for staying team yellow

Poppie - hope it goes well tonight 

Im soo glad its friday!!!


----------



## lu-is

Hooray for Friday! Here's a pic of the scan. A couple people at my work are sure it's a boy lol - we'll see. I keep thinking it's a boy which would be super duper fun. :thumbup: Heart rate was 141 yesterday.

Perhaps this weekend I'll take a bump photo, I finally have one! (it's still small but finally there). lol
 



Attached Files:







US.gif
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## beccad

Ahhh cute Lu-is! Wow I can't believe how fast some of your pregnancies are going.

Swan - amazing that you got a travel system at your shower :thumbup:

Wana, eek exciting!

Sorry, I've missed loads of you but I'm knackered after a long day at work and am flopped on the sofa watching The Big Bang Theory (just about my favourite programme on TV these days!)


----------



## Nanner

Singers- I love how you did the baby's room! It looks great! :thumbup:

Lu-is- It looks like a boy to me too! I'm beating on team blue. :blue:

I don't how you ladies on team yellow can keep from knowing. I'd go batty!

I'm reeeeeealy glad for the weekend. Unfortunately, it'll be full of studying to finish up my semester. :shrug:


----------



## Nanner

Here she is! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2nd Tri Scan (2).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i had nothing after latt night on the toilet :blush: but just got home from mum's went for a wee and wiped and once again i had red blood, a small amount but still enough ykwim? Its all gone now and i'm not having cramps with it. I really don't know tbh but i'll keep my fingers crossed. If its not i don't know whats going on!!

Nanner fab scan!! and yours to lu-is!! i don't think i'd manage to stay :yellow: lol

Thanks everyone else for your comments :) 

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

*It is important to understand that the blood associated with implantation bleeding is not going to be fresh blood. The time it takes for these drops to move out of the body ages the blood. It will appear dark brown, even black by the time the spotting occurs.*

well that doesn't make it hopefull for me then does it. mine was pure red blood :shrug: i dunno :wacko: xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Mine was red too, you can't say all women are ever the same.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ah right ok. good to know :D xx


----------



## lu-is

Yay, she looks cute Nanner!

Wanna - I've read other places that it can be red. So maybe. :)


----------



## pink23

Girls I'm currently in hospital waiting for a drip. Been throwing up all day and now developed keytonnes at the highest. It's probably because I haven't eaten since yesterday but can't even keep fluids down. I thinks it's a big as my lo had and now oh is ar home being sick xxx


----------



## beccad

Oh no pink :hugs: Sorry you and your family are so unwell. I hope you're well again and back at home soon!

Nanner the scan photo is so cute!


----------



## Dinah93

Hope you're feeling better this morning Pink x


----------



## wanaBmummy

hope your feeling better pink x


----------



## lu-is

Oh no! hope you feel better soon Pink!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls I am back had 2 bags of fluid and got discharged at 11 this morning. Going to speak to midwife on Monday as I was made to feel so small and shouldn't of been there . Oh well I'm home now and feeling lots better xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

im glad your feeling better but that sucks that they treated you badly. You were obviously there for a reason otherwise there would have been nothing they could do for you. Deffinatly speak to your midwife xx


----------



## beccad

Surely they wouldn't have admitted you overnight and treated you for dehydration if you didn't need it? They'd have just sent you home. How ridiculous!


----------



## dodgegirl

Glad youre feelinv better pink!


----------



## pink23

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

anyone else here a Twilight fan??? 

I'm off to see Breaking Dawn in a few :D :D we are going to the late showing!!

I loved the first film so read all the books and have been following the films ever since. 

I did the same with Harry Potter lol xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
Well another weekend is almost over for us, but only 20 more sleeps til our next scan!

I hope everyone is ok? *Pink*, I hope you're feeling much better. I'm sorry they were horrible to you.

Catch you all tomorrow!

xo


----------



## beccad

Anyone heard from Emily-Anne? Wasn't she doing a test on Friday?

Wana, no I've never seen Twilight, nor even read the books!


----------



## wanaBmummy

no haven't heard from emily...hope all is ok :)

ah right i think the books are deffinatly better than the films but love the films all the same lol

my weekend isn't over yet, i had friday off and i've got monday off so its a long one for me.

how was everone elses weekends?? xxx


----------



## pink23

how was the film wanab? I really want to see it, even if it is only to see edward lol
I have been sewing today, once my phone is able to come back on I will upload pics. They need finishing but need to pop to hobby craft to get some poppers.
Othern than feeling tiredfeel alot better. I was looking forward to work aswell. Im there tomorrow but only for 5 hours on the night. x


----------



## Dinah93

I feel like I'm being punished for something - I was all chirpy for the first nausea/sickness free day all week, going out for coffee and cake with my mum, then I go and knock half of my front tooth out! It was only a veneer after a roller blade accident when I was 13, but I now have a fang and need an emergency dental appointment. 

DH nearly found himself out on his ear yesterday, after several discussions that we would under no circumstances tell people the names we are considering (I don't want their input/judgement) he told his nut job of a mother yesterday because he forgot!! He was very apologetic, but I was still close to killing him as obviously her first response was that she didn't like the name. If he'd accidentally told anyone else I wouldn't mind so much, but that woman is just so hateful I would much rather she didn't know there was a baby at all!


----------



## Meadows

Hi everyone,

Pink - sorry that you weren't well, but glad to hear ur feeling better now...

Dinah - i would be furious too! We're keeping our name choices a secret too!

Wana - when can u test? How exciting - ive got everything crossed for you. And no sorry, not a Twilight fan!

CeeDee - well, last time i had blood taken (before my 1st midwife app) i did the same thing, but i thought that was because they had to take quite alot, but it would appear that's just what i do everytime - great!! I'm not looking forward to the next blood taking appointment - 3rd Jan!

emily - any news for us?

Nanner & lu-is - lovely scan pics  can't wait for my 1st one! I'm going to stay team yellow too!!

Swan - lucky you with ur shower prezzie! My EDD is 21st June, but it might change after my 12wk scan....we'll see!

x


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Pink -* yeah it was really good. not as much action as the others but what with a wedding and a pregnancy that would kill her there wasn't alot they could do. but they did it well and really amped up the wolves. The endings quite good as well :) 
*
Dinah *- sounds painful :/ 

*Medows *- yeah it seems to be either your a fan or your not :) as for testing i don't really know. My AF is due on saturday and i've always just thought id wait for that date then test. I don;t know how much earlier you can. I'm what 7/8 dpo now so....:shrug: lol

Everyone over on 2 Week Wait has said its a bit too early for IB and it should be pink or brown not red :shrug: but its not been constant it was 2 seperate times, no cramps, small amount, over 2 days. I know it was red but like i said before my period last cycle was just pure red for 5 days which is unusual for me. 

I dunno i'll just have to wait and see lol but its taking forever!! haha

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

I got my positive at 9dpo ... not to encourage you to poas early or anything :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

Dinah93 said:


> I got my positive at 9dpo ... not to encourage you to poas early or anything :D

haha :D thanks ..i think i read some wear 4-5 days after IB you can get a possitive on a test ..i think. so i don't know. 

I know im woking myself up more this month because of the bleeding which ive not had before. but im trying not to convince my self im pregnant lol. I don't fancy testing early and getting a BFN but i don't know whether i could hold out till saturday lol 

also just something i tohught of. does anyone know if ahving shorter cycle would make a difference on anything like testing of what not ??

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

ahh wish i was in work tomorrow and that this week flys fast as im too in my own head now atm. Ive got the whole day at home on my tod tomorrow as well :/ 

don't know whether to go buy a test and test on wed i'll be 10/11 dpo (not sure if i ovd on 12th or 13th) 

i could always test wed and if BFN wait for AF on sat if nothing turns up then test on sun.

this has to be the worst month for me now with symptom spotting etc etc but i am 6 cycles in now so i wasn't going to be easy going forever lol

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

OMG your all going to hate me by the end of this week i jus can't get my mind off of it atm ahhhhhhh!!

It doesn't help that i've just been for a wee and had a small amount of pinkish discharge. I had some brownish yeasterday as well but i put that down to having sex the morning after having had the bleed (or what ever it is) 

Feel free to tell me to shut up you want lol

xxx


----------



## pink23

pink is good. I had it when i thought af was turning up then i left it for a week because i thought af was coming. I really hope this is your month xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks pink. like i said sorry for going a bit overboard lol

How are you and all your fam feeling now?? on the mend i hope :) did you speak to your midwife after? 

xx


----------



## CeeDee

Cute pics, lu-is and Nanner!

Wanab, I still think you have a chance.

Pink, I am so sorry you were sick. I&#8217;m glad to hear you are home and doing better.

Dinah, OH my, you&#8217;ve had some bad luck. I told my husband the same thing once we pick out a name. I think we should have something for just the two of us.

Today I&#8217;m going to my stepdaughter&#8217;s birthday party. We are having it at a Bouncy House place. I&#8217;m disappointed that I won&#8217;t be able to bounce around


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! 

Monday= ugh, but also means 17 weeks! :D

*Wana *- I got my bfp at 10dpo. We're all here for you if you need to post and just chat to _try _and keep you mind off it - but that is super hard!! I'm also not a Twilight fan, some of the girls from work were trying to get me to go with them, but seeing as I know nothing of the books or movies, it wouldn't have been worth it.

Hoping this week goes quickly. We have the House Warming / 30th Celebration for DH this Saturday night and our good friends are probably coming from interstate, so it's going to be fun. 

:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks poppie :D

I can't believe how far along some of you pregnant ladies are!! Its flying by ( although it probably doesn't feel like it for you lol)

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Busy weekend for you ladies! :haha: Finally catching up now! We had my formal shower at my MILs this weekend so it was insanely busy, and today I ended up crashing and taking a 3 hour nap in the middle of the day. Guess it all caught up with me!

Great scan pic Lu-is! :D

Aw Nanner, she is beautiful! Congratulations!

Keeping my FX for you, and no need to apologize or think you're driving us nuts Wana! :hugs: It's excitement and confusion mixed into one, and we're here to support you! Hoping this turns into a BFP for you! xoxo

I'm so sorry you've been unwell Pink, and that they treated you like crap too. Hope you're feeling much better very soon!

HOW WAS BREAKING DAWN?!?!?!?!? I want to go see it and have NO idea when I'm going to fit it into my schedule. I may beg hubby to take me next weekend since nobody else can coordinate with my Thanksgiving schedule! :haha: I'm dying to go see it!! 

Aw Dinah, I'm so sorry about your tooth and I hope you're feeling better soon! As for OH - ugh, men! :dohh: I'm sorry he slipped, and sorrier still she made a negative comment. Some people need to learn when to shut their dang mouths. :( It's not her baby, it's yours; you get to choose the name, game over. Blah. 

Hope the party went well CeeDee!

FX that Emily returns with good news soon!

Can't believe I'm 29 weeks on Tuesday. Holy crap! And WelshMum is even closer to her due date! We are going to have out first Junebug before we even realize it! :haha:

I think I updated everything on the page one sheet (or I will have once I post this and then press the submit on my other tab lol) but if I missed something or if anything changes, let me know! ;)


----------



## lu-is

Dinah - ouchies.. sorry to hear about your tooth. My sister did that last year, chipped off her veneer cap. 

CeeDee - I hope the party went well and was fun!

Poppie - Happy Monday. (darn.. here goes another week) That's exciting that your housewarming is coming up. :) My DH just had his 30th birthday this weekend. We went for sushi.

Wanna - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Symptom spotting is so hard not to do.

Swan -oooh another shower, that sounds fun! :)

As for my weekend, we had my hubby's 30 birthday celebration. Mostly I spent a lot of my time packing. The baby's been really active this evening... lol kicking and tossing. hee hee it's so cute.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*


Busy weekend for you ladies!  Finally catching up now! We had my formal shower at my MILs this weekend so it was insanely busy, and today I ended up crashing and taking a 3 hour nap in the middle of the day. Guess it all caught up with me!

...

Keeping my FX for you, and no need to apologize or think you're driving us nuts Wana!  It's excitement and confusion mixed into one, and we're here to support you! Hoping this turns into a BFP for you! xoxo

...

HOW WAS BREAKING DAWN?!?!?!?!? I want to go see it and have NO idea when I'm going to fit it into my schedule. I may beg hubby to take me next weekend since nobody else can coordinate with my Thanksgiving schedule!  I'm dying to go see it!! 

...

Can't believe I'm 29 weeks on Tuesday. Holy crap! And WelshMum is even closer to her due date! We are going to have out first Junebug before we even realize it!  Click to expand...

*


> Thanks Swan I've calmed down abit now although i do think i'll pop out and buy a test tomorrow and test on wednesday lol
> 
> Hope you had fun at your shower an dglad your taking time for yourself as well :)
> 
> Breaking dawn was fab. It didn't have as much action and was quiter than normal to start but was great and they made up for it with the wolves and it really came together at the end. The way the end it is fab because it leaves you wanting more lol
> 
> 29 weeks!! holy cow!! when did you get that far along lol I can't believe how fast our time together as a group has flown!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Dinah93

Just waiting for the dentist to open so I can call up... think I'll call in to work and put a days holiday in regardless as I have a midwife visit at 3pm, so if I get a dentist appointment at say 10am, I won't get to work until 11.30, have to leave again at 1.30, that's going to absolutely decimate my flexi sheet so I'd rather just use up the last of my holiday. 

I'm about 90% certain we heard the babies' heartbeat on our doppler last night. DH said it was a lot quicker than my pulse, and it was really clear and in what I think was the right place. I was extremely excited as it made it a lot more real to me, DH was pleased but said it was already real for him (how is it more real to him than me, who spends her whole day over a toilet bowl or tentatively nibbling dry toast?!)

Prune day :D :D :D Only 2 weeks until my first scan. 

Make sure its a 10 miu test WanaB. 

Glad you had a nice shower Swan.


----------



## beccad

Dinah, I know what you mean about it being more real for your DH than you. I'm not doing so bad with the sickness now but my thoughts are consumed entirely by making sure I don't get sick, basically shovelling food into my mouth every hour so I don't get hungry, and making sure I get enough sleep. It's totally exhausting and I don't really have time to think about the baby!

DH on the other hand is planning how to decorate the nursery :wacko:

I'm sorry you're so ill though. Is it worth seeing your GP or are you managing ok? :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Ugh, sorry just here to rant....I really hoped I wouldn't have any issues like this...

One of my bosses partners was in at work today (she does our payroll) and she asked how I was going. I said, pretty good, getting out there now (today was the first day I've had to wear my buttons undone on my work shirt and I wear a black singlet top underneath) and she said something like_ "Oh you can't just wear a couple of buttons undone, you should just wear a little shirt under and wear it open"_. Well I was shocked. Like I am not a small girl to start with, and so it's been a struggle to find clothes that fit and look decent as it is, luckily I found some nice black maternity pants for work which look good. I have also spoken with the person in charge of ordering shirts for us and she's happy to get me some bigger shirts, but they haven't come yet. Anyway, I said that to her that I'm getting some bigger shirts etc etc, and she was like_ "Oh you probably don't want just big shirts"_...blah blah. So anyway I basically just backed away. I just wanted to cry and did when I got home. This is the only time in my life I can embrace having curves and a tummy, why would you say something like that?? I think maybe she saw my face drop when she said it and realised she upset me, but I'm not sure. I avoided her for the rest of the morning.

Anyway, probably overreacting but just had to get it out. 
Thanks girls xoxo


----------



## kimberley3

beccad said:


> Dinah, I know what you mean about it being more real for your DH than you. I'm not doing so bad with the sickness now but my thoughts are consumed entirely by making sure I don't get sick, basically shovelling food into my mouth every hour so I don't get hungry, and making sure I get enough sleep. It's totally exhausting and I don't really have time to think about the baby!
> 
> DH on the other hand is planning how to decorate the nursery :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry you're so ill though. Is it worth seeing your GP or are you managing ok? :hugs:

this is so like me! lol i have to eat every hour or i will get sick! i was in tescos the other day and i felt sicky and i was dry heaving it was so embrassing! i just cuddled up to my oh and he was like dont be sick on me lol! when i ate before it would make me feel better but now sometimes when i eat now i still feel sick eeek >.< but im enjoying it all the same, i think im going to buy some seabands today see if they work. 

im not a breaking dawn fan either not had the time to watch or read any of the books but so many people rate about it its nice for people to get excited over :)

fingers crossed wanna i never got any bleeding mid cycle both timers i caught pregnant, so i cant give any more info on it. 

poppiebug, yay for 17 weeks! not logn now till your gender scan i forgot are you finding out? 

swan i can nnot belive your 29 weeks soon that has gone so quick same with lu that has gone quick if my other pregnancy went forward i would be the same as you lu!

but things happen for a reason and if that didnt happen i wouldnt have this little bean :D well a blueburry now :D

dinah sorry about your tooth it does sound so painful is it? and it makes sense to have the day off as no point stressing yourself out to go to the denist then work then doctors. at least after you have done what you need to do you can relax :)

i have had the weekend off work as our home has come down with a bad case of the runs, about 6 service users had got it samples have been sent off so we can fidn out whats wrong and my nurse has advised me to stay off until it comes about what it is, as if i do get it it can be dangerous but touch wood i have had no signs so i got out when i could. so it was nice to have my first weekend off in two years i enjoyed doing nothing and catching up on sleep. 

hope emily jane is okay wonder what her test result was?

i looked on our main page and i belive we have our first boy, from topsy!

lots of girls been born wonder what the rest of us are going to have, at the tiem i have no idea what i am having they say mothers can sense it but i cant is any of you sensed the sex of your baby?

atm i am having mad dreams in one dream i ate a baby and it was a sponge cake then it turned into a apple core! weird. my dreams are just crazy has anybody experiance this?

i member meadows writing something but babybrain has made me forget! so sorry meadows, but hello :D


----------



## kimberley3

i finally have permission to put a pic up of me and the oh 

So here goes ladies this is caleb :D and me obv hehe
 



Attached Files:







babyandbump.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









awbaby.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5









babyandbumpyay.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies!

Congrats to all the BFPS :happydance:

How is everyone? Hubby has finally got a job in Liverpool so i see him every night and actually have a relationship with him rather than the wifey who drops him off and picks him up at train station and never see each other. (BD has increased too so really not complaining! :winkwink:) 
I have learnt how to knit! Mother inlaw has taught me so im making a baby blanket for my nephew who is due in Feb! My shoulder is REALLY hurting though.

uhm what else? oh yeah..TEAM JACOB!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all 

Monday mid day an dive been cleaning like a mad woman all morning lol

Dinah what do you mean by a 10 miu test (or do you mean min?)

Poppie sorry that you had that silly woman make a comment like that. People really don't know where the boundries are sometime. Hope you feeling a bit happier now :)

Mazzy fab news about the job. Its gotta be nice getting more quality time together. My great nan tried to teach me how to knit years ago and it didn't work out very well as she was left handed and i was right lol. I picked it up a few years later when my mum showed me how to do it but it never stuck lol

As for twilight...for the books and films team Edward all the way. It just makes more sence lol for personal preferences team Jacob lol 

xxx

kimberly aw you two look really cute together

sorry about the mad sickness also ladies


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- People say the dumbest things to pregnant women! I've had some rude comments said to me lately, too. They wouldn't say things like that to someone that wasn't pregnant so why do they think they can say those things when you are? And what's with the entitlement of rubbing my belly?! I have a big "private space bubble" anyways, and now that I'm self conscious of my body it's gotten bigger. How is patting my belly different than patting my ass?! Grrrr.... it infuriates me when people do that, especially people I don't really know. :growlmad:

I've got some disappointing news. :nope: There was a fatal accident last week at the mine my husband works at. It ended up shutting down production for a few days. Now that they're running again and behind schedule, my husband has to work through the Thanksgiving weekend. This means our plans of going to my family's place is cancelled and that I'll be spending the long weekend mostly by myself. I'm really disappointed because I had a lot of relatives that were going to be there and we had a bunch of fun stuff planned. But I have to remember that even though my holiday is ruined, it's not near as bad as the family's of the deceased. Jesse said that the father of the kid (I say kid because he was only 24) came in yesterday to clean out his son's locker. It really shook him up. :cry: It can be such a tough industry.


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, That was not very nice of your co-worker. I think people need censors especially with us pregnant women who are so emotional.

Swanx, I can&#8217;t believe your 29 weeks either. Time definitely does fly.

Dinah, Hopefully you can get that tooth fixed. Isn&#8217;t it exciting to hear the heartbeat. It does make it seem so real.

Cute pics, Kimberley!

Nanner, Sorry to hear about the accident. It&#8217;s never a good feeling when things like that happen. Hopefully you&#8217;ll still be able to have a good weekend.

The birthday party was fun. We told my DH&#8217;s daughter she&#8217;s getting a baby brother or sister and she was so excited. She even gave me names for a little girl: Natalie, Isabella and Kathy. LOL Three day week, with Thanksgiving on Thursday and Black Friday on Friday. I can&#8217;t wait for the work week to be done. Scan tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Nanner could you still go to your family? Or do you have any friends locally you can visit? So sad that someone died - does your hubby actually work in the mines? It's still such a dangerous industry. 

Poppie, it's astonishing the sort of comments people make. I've no idea why people think it's acceptable to comment on a woman's body - my SIL says people always commented how her boobs had got bigger whilst she was pregnant! It's so rude!

What's black Friday?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nanner sorry to hear the news thats awful. I can't imagin losing a family member like that. Like Cee dee said is there anywhere else you could go so your not on your own all weekend??

Cee dee glad the party went well and its lovely how your DH's daughter got so excited :D

Went town earlier and got christmas cards and wrapping paper...feeling a bit more festive now lol also got home and once again went for a wee and got pinky discharge when i wiped. 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Black Friday is the start of the Christmas shopping season in the states. Usually stores put out really awesome deals just for the Friday after Thanksgiving and open up really early in the morning, so that consumers can shop. Some people are annoyed by it, but I love it.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Cee dee ..eeeek just noticed your 20 weeks!!!


----------



## Dinah93

Yey Mazzi for the new job (and the knitting!). 

Lol no I mean miu WanaB. Its the measurement of how much hcg is in the urine. A 10miu test will detect pg twice as early as a 20miu test, and some store ones are up to 70miu so wouldn't detect until around 3 or 4 days later! It will say the sensitivity somewhere on the box. 

Really sorry about thanksgiving Nanner, although you're taking a very healthy attitude thinking of the family who lost their son. I can't imagine what it's like for them. 

Blood pressure check today was all good, although have huge dizziness now, I think thats the medication though rather than just pregnancy or blood pressure. While I read dizziness is common in pregnancy, I only get so dizzy I swear the sofa is moving when I've remembered to take all the tablets!


----------



## wanaBmummy

ahhh right had no idea about that. Well i picked up a twin pack First Response Early Result test when i was in town. I've just looked all over the box and on the leaflet inside and can't find a miu anywhere. too late now anyway as i have them lol. but its says upto 6 days before missed period and i'm waiting till Wed which is 3 days before.

DH is trying to convince me to take a test now as we have two lol but i'm holind strong lol

Also glad that your BP check went well xxx

edit: just googled it apparently they are 25 miu but in clinical studdies they've done they have detected as low as 12.5 and 6.5 but still they are 25 lol 

xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks everyone. Like I said, just stupid emotional me at the moment but I didn't think it was nice. 

*Nanner *- I haven't had the belly rubs yet, but I know what you mean - personal space!! In the what to expect book she gives some good examples of how to handle that. Sorry about your Thanksgiving weekend, but sad to hear about what happened at hubby's work.

*Dinah *- glad to hear your BP is going ok. I've been dizzy too, mainly when I'm tired or get up too quick.

*CeeDee *- glad the party was fun.

Hi *Mazzy*! Great to hear about your husband's new job and you get to spend more time together. 

I hope this week goes quickly... bring on the weekend!!


----------



## beccad

Wana, that's the test I used xx


----------



## Nanner

I'm starting to put together some plans to keep me busy, though it looks like I'll be solo during most of the time. Hubby won't be getting home until about 5:00 pm during the weekend, but I'll still make us a nice dinner and maybe put up some Christmas decorations. He tried to convince me to go home without him, but I'd feel bad leaving him behind. I've got plenty of studying to do and some furniture building projects in the garage started that I can work on. I'll probably hit up Black Friday for a while (though not at 5 in the morning!). It'll be nice to have a 4 day weekend regardless. 

Wana- I think you should test today! :thumbup: I've got a good feeling!

CeeDee- I love Black Friday too. As long as I don't have anything in particular I need, I like to watch people and take in the Christmas cheer!

Becca- My husband works about half his shift in the mine. He's an engineer so fortunately he doesn't do much heavy lifting.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya 

I love how enthusiastic you are for me *Nanner* lol

Well i'm starting to get a bit worried now. I had more pinkish discharge again today, not loads just when i wipe again but i had expected it to have stopped by now tbh. I've not had any cramps though i'm a bit achey around my mid section. My boobs feel fuller although i do get that a bit anyway before AF. Usually i get really tired and get the munchies before AF comes but i'm the opposite this week. I can't sleep and i haven't really got an appetite. Food didn't sit well yeaterday and today i just haven't been hungry.

I know i could be picking up on anything but i do feel different/ish. I just don't want to get my hopes up over nothing. I'm dreading testing tomorrow and getting a BFN as well.

The things we go though ey..

xxx


----------



## pink23

Fingers crossed wana really hope you get that BFP xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *pink* me too lol :) I really don't want to have gotten to 2012 without a bfp xxx


----------



## beccad

I'm keeping everything crossed for you wana :hugs: Are you testing tomorrow morning? Will your DH be there?


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i'm testing tomorrow morning and nope he starts work early tomorrow but we both work together so i'll see him when i get to work and thanks Becca :D :D I know i'm not quite right especially with the 2 lots of blood and the pinkish discharge, i've never had anything outside of AF but i just don't want to grasp at straws lol xxx

p.s anyone watched the film 2012?? i bought it on the weekend i'm not even half way through and i'm already crying lol im terrible for films with people losing loved one and that...or animals x


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, I can&#8217;t wait to hear what the results are. Hopefully this is your BFP.

My scan went well. Baby looks good. I&#8217;ll have to go back for another scan because they couldn&#8217;t get perfect pictures of the baby&#8217;s heart, so I&#8217;m excited about that. They said everything looks normal, but they need better pictures of the heart. We are on team :pink:!!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls!

*Ceedee *- congrats on team pink!! Another princess for our little JuneBugs.

*Wana *- fingers crossed for your test. Be sure to let us know.

*Nanner *- glad you've got some things to keep you occupied over the weekend. I wish we got to have Thanksgiving. Sounds so lovely. I love traditions.

I'm doing ok. Naughtily bought ANOTHER maternity t-shirt, but it was on sale and I had an extra discount voucher too. It's a really comfy top though, I already have one, so another one will get worn and worn. I have my next Obs appointment tomorrow morning. Looking forward to hearing baby bugs heart again. I have been a little worried cuz I think I have been feeling it move less, but I've read they can sleep for like 12 hours, so it's probably a night owl like me and gets moving in the night.

Talk soon

xo


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on team pink Ceedee x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, sorry I've been absent for a while. Had been feeling a bit down about the whole TTC, but have been keeping an eye on all you lovely girls. I'll try to catch up properly with you all soon. Hope you're all well :)


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to you mrs mel!!

Congrats CeeDee!!! :) :dance:

FX for you Wana!


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie,I went awhile without feeling anything either. My little one is active in the morning or when I have something spicy.

Hello Mrs. Mel!


----------



## Mrs Mel

CeeDee said:


> Poppie,I went awhile without feeling anything either. My little one is active in the morning or when I have something spicy.
> 
> Hello Mrs. Mel!

Hello! Congrats on being team pink, how exciting!


----------



## beccad

Oh dear is Wana going to make us wait all day :haha: It was this morning she was going to test, wasn't it?

Hi Mrs Mel - sorry to hear you're feeling so down :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

I know, I've been waiting to hear how she got on!

Thanks hun, just feeling like it'll never happen for me, silly I know, it's only been 6 months but it's just getting my hopes up and then having them dashed every month when my period arrives.


----------



## Nanner

WannaB! Where are you?!


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha I keep peeking back wondering where Wana and Emily are!!! lol


----------



## pink23

Im the same with checking on wana.
Mrsmel hoping you get your BFP to , where are you this cycle ? Xx
Xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

pink23 said:


> Im the same with checking on wana.
> Mrsmel hoping you get your BFP to , where are you this cycle ? Xx
> Xx

Hopefully she has some good news!

Thank you, I'm in the two week wait currently. Have given it our best shot this month, AF due next Monday so fingers crossed x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry ladies had an enginier out this morning sorting out our phoneline so couldn't pop on and have not long got home from work.

yay another girlie on the way!! congrats *Cee dee* :D :D 

haha its funny to see you all checking in to find out and thankyou all for thinking of me :) :)

unfortunatly however i didn't get my bfp this morning it was a bfn and there was no hint of a line :( :( I've had a small amount of pinky stuff again and i don't feel like AF is on her way but i'll have to see what happens on the weekend now.

I know how you feel *Mrs Mel *I've started to get a bit like that as well.

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Sorry Wanna! 

Poppie, I havent felt any movement.. I hope everything is ok in there.. I keep justifying it because I scooter over speed bumps twice a day which is quite enough movement for any small bean.... 

when did other people start feeling movement??

Congrats on the Girl Ceedee...
Im so looking forward to our next scan!

I keep thinking about a doppler, just because Im getting worried.. the thing that is stopping me is that If I dont find it,then theres nothing I can do, except start worrying more!!! !!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> Sorry ladies had an enginier out this morning sorting out our phoneline so couldn't pop on and have not long got home from work.
> 
> yay another girlie on the way!! congrats *Cee dee* :D :D
> 
> haha its funny to see you all checking in to find out and thankyou all for thinking of me :) :)
> 
> unfortunatly however i didn't get my bfp this morning it was a bfn and there was no hint of a line :( :( I've had a small amount of pinky stuff again and i don't feel like AF is on her way but i'll have to see what happens on the weekend now.
> 
> I know how you feel *Mrs Mel *I've started to get a bit like that as well.
> 
> xxx


Yeah, I'm sure it'll happen for us soon enough :)
Sorry about the BFN, still time though! Fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Meadows

Hello!

Congrats on team pink CeeDee!

Sorry about ur BFN Wana....hugs

Mrs Mel - nice to have u back, and sorry you've been feeling a bit rubbish....hugs to you too!

Singers - think some people don't feel anything til 20weeks ish, but not sure!

I finally got my scan date through today - woo hoo! It's 3 weeks away, and so i'll be 12+6.....quite late i thought, but they say as long as its before 13+6!!! I'm, just being impatient!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Meadows! Great you have a date to look forward to for your scan! :)


----------



## Nanner

CeeDee- I would't worry yet about not feeling any movement. I only just started noticing flutters the last week or two. Even then, I didn't realize what it was until I described it to my doc. Some of the books say that you might not feel anything until weeks 16-25.


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry about the BFN, wanab.

Happy Thanksgiving to the girls in the states!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Thanksgiving to the US gals.

Congrats on the girl CeeDee! Wonderful news!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls, just popping in quickly. Loooooong day at a conference today, so tired.

Sorry *Wana* on the bfn. :(

I saw my OBs today, all good. I think she wrote down in my little book that my fundal height was 20, do you think that means 20cm? From what i have read its supposed to be 1cm for each week you are, so does that make me measuring at 20weeks? Probably just a rough guide :shrug: but crazy if it was!! Baby bug was hiding a bit too, took a little while to find on the doppler, but we got it in the end, much to my relief.

Anyway, talk soon I hope everyone is ok.

Xo


----------



## Dinah93

I don't think it's that late Meadows, they try to get the scan as close to 12 weeks as they can, I guess they were fully booked a few days earlier. I can understand the impatience though - I'm counting the sleeps until our first scan.


----------



## beccad

Ahh rubbish news Wana :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well Poppie.

yes, also counting the days to my first scan - three weeks today (so feels like AGES yet!)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate! I feel so tired today - I've not slept well the last couple of nights and I don't know why. I'm knackered during the day and in the evening, but then I get into bed and just lay awake for a couple of hours, sometimes more. And I wake up in the night - three times last night. Once quite early on, about midnight, for a wee, but then the other two times I've no idea why. I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Meadows

So originally my scan date was the 14th Dec, which wasn't going to be that great as apart from me feeling like it was ages away, it actually clashed with my work xmas do that i've organised!!! So anyway, i thought i'd just give them a ring today to see if i could change it.....was prepared for them to say i could change it to a later date than that, but was nicely surprised when she said "how about a week earlier?" So i've now got it on the 7th Dec at 7.30pm when i'll be 11+6. Just under 2 weeks away! Can't wait, but am sooooo nervous that everything will not be ok......i think i'm always going to worry about something!

Dinah - when is ur scan?


----------



## lu-is

Wanan - sorry about the BFN. :( I'm sending truck loads of baby dust to you and Mrs. Mel. Good luck Mrs. mel.

Singers - I could feel some movement around week16 - but mostly big movements like if the baby was probably flipping or something. Now I feel a ton of kicking and punching, baby has been crazy active the last two days.

Meadows - That's cool that you got your scanned moved ahead. :) now you just have to be patient for only a little while. I think everything will be fine. :thumbup:

Happy Thanksgiving to the ladies in the US. Hope you enjoy Turkey day!

As I mentioned, my little guy or gal has been punching and kicking up a storm the last two days. It's a really enjoyable sensation but also distracting lol. They're getting to be stronger and stronger.
Sometimes I worry that I don't eat enough food in a day, but sometimes I just don't find food appealing and I don't want to just snack on junk. I hope the little one is gettting enough nutrients.

We move into our house in 4 days! Hooray!!!!! :D Means I've been super duper busy packing.

Oh yeah, and I finally have a bump!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_097620wk.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beccad

Ah Lu-is what a lovely little bump!

Meadows I'm worrying about the scan too, mainly that they'll tell me there's nothing there.


----------



## Dinah93

My scan is the 5th Meadows, 10 days to go. 

That's quite a bump Lu-is! 

I'm trying to be rational about the scan. I was speaking to a girl on these boards who is a sonogram tech, she does at least 5 per day, 5 days a week, and she said it's a bad fortnight if there is one bad result. By my maths that's a 2% rate of bad news in a bad fortnight so I'm very comforted that despite so many terrible stories on these boards, ladies are more likely to post when there is a problem than just to say 'it was all great'.


----------



## lu-is

Becca - I think your scan will be just fine. Don't get too worked up or stressed about it, focus on the positive, you're going to see your little baby! Not too many chances to do that before they're born. :)

Dinah's got some good rationale there. I think that a lot of people on this board do get worked up about their 12 week scan, probably like you said because we hear about the bad results more than the good. 

My bump - yeah that picture makes my bump look mighty and fantastic! :D lol I think people can definitely tell I'm pregnant now.


----------



## swanxxsong

Great bump Lu!

Happy belated Thanksgiving to all those who were celebrating yesterday! We are at my inlaws until tomorrow morning, and I swear I never need to eat again! :haha: Ohh food. :) I dread getting on the scale for my OBG next week, but what are ya gonna do? haha. Today I'm spending the day with my BFF so hopefully I walk off something. 

I felt flutters at 16 weeks, but they were so delicate and light that sometimes I wasn't positive it was movement. But I know ladies who didn't feel them until closer to 20 or even beyond. Depends on various factors, especially if the baby likes hiding. lol

Sorry about the BFN Wana! :( 

Alright, I'm going to go take a quick walk before my friend calls, try to balance off yesterday's huge meal :) Hope everyone has a great Friday and I'll do a more proper checkin when I return home! :wave:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving!!

Good news about your scan meadows :)

Fab bump pic lu-is! anybody else going to share a bump pic??

Hope all your scans come around quckly for you all :)

AFM I still don't know whats going on :shrug: i'm very aware of my boobs and belly. feel like ive got a jelly belly and my boobs are deffinatly fuller and a bit uncomfortable. I'm tired and moody. My appetite has perked up a bit but isn't back to normal. I don't feel like AF is coming. I'm still getting a tiny amount of discoloured discharge and i just don't know! lol

I'll see if anything happens this weekend, if AF turns up then ok onto next month. If not i'll test on Monday and either way BFP or BFN i'll be off to the doctors i've decided.

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

:)


----------



## wanaBmummy

whats the smiley for kim?? :)

Hope everyones having a good weekend so far. I had a staff meeting this morning which went well and have just had a sort round the house. I'm off to pick up my youngest nephew, rhys who is 3. He's staying with me and DH tonight because his big brother has got a boxing match. I don't really like the boxing so i don't go, so i look after rhys instead some times and mum does the other times. 

So should be a fun evening. Taking him to the park by my house later and then poping to mum and dads for him to see them and plus he loves the 3 dogs they have :) ( 2 are mine but couldn't take them when i moved out into rented :( )

anyway speak to you all laters 

xxx

Oh and no sign of AF :) so my ticker is wrong.


----------



## Meadows

Good luck for the 5th then Dinah......not long, and then i'll follow you 2 days later - yikes!!

Lovely bump Lu-is.....cant wait to actually have something to show!

Wanna - good news about no AF 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far......


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i have had a few bottles of Kreik (cherry beer YUM!) and Baileys is going to make an appearance im going to try out what many gilrs at schollhave done...get drunk and jump my man!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dinah93

Having a lovely weekend so far. Had a nice date night last night, although the restaurant was quite expensive for what it was, but I did like that we could walk to it. DH dropped himself right in it when I joked early on 'oh well, if this place is no good you'll just have to take me out again' to which he replied 'what is this, the 12 dates of Christmas?'. Cue gasp of delight at this genius idea from me, and a groan from him with the words 'you know when you say something, and you immediately know it's going to be trouble, but you can't put the words back in...yeah, that'! So he's taking me out again tonight :D Definitely making the most of the nausea passing although watching him eat pate was hard - I'm finding that a lot harder to give up than alcohol!

Going to a new church tomorrow, we left our last one shortly before we got married as they were a bit too fundamentalist. Final straw was when I was taken aside and told that I needed to prepare for married life, as I would always be tired, as I needed to make sure I got up a few hours before my husband to make sure the house was always clean, ironing done, his lunch made, dishes done etc etc, an honourable wife would apparently never let the head of the household clean. Not in my house, in my house we both work so we both take care of the house. I found it very wierd to go to one of the ladies houses one night and see her DH playing x-box while she was scrubbing the hall floor literally on her hands and knees with her baby in a sling across the front! I'm hoping this church is a bit more balanced as it's important to us to raise our children in a church family. 

Going to meet mum after work on Monday, go get measured for a maternity bra. I've been in my sports bras all week as nothing else fits, but even one of those managed to pop open on the little clip last night. Not sure how quickly my boobs are going to continue to grow though, will I need a new bra every few weeks, or should I get a couple to last me through the pregnancy?


----------



## swanxxsong

I have been wearing the same few maternity bras through pregnancy though they are beginning to get a little tight sadly. Everyone grows differently though; so it's sadly difficult to tell. I'd suggest maybe starting with two and then seeing how it goes along in a few weeks?


----------



## wanaBmummy

well im out for this month now girls. AF decided to show up in the early hours of this morning. Don't know what went on with my cycle this month but hey ho onto december we go. 

Loved having my neohew to stay. He's a right little nutter :) He was so worn out though by the end of the day. We dragged him out a bit for bed time and he crashed at 9. He shared a bed with me and whilst he slept right through...i deffinatly did not!! What an absoloute figgit bum he was. I had hands, feet and his head all bashed into me at some point throught the night. 

I don't know how people co-sleep everyday :S i couldn't do it

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

I don't think I could co-sleep, I wouldn't get a wink as I'd be so scared I'd roll over and squash the baby! 

Sorry to hear you're out, I would ask the doctor about the spotting if that's not regular for you. 

I think I solved the maternity bra issue - Mamas and Papas (online, not instore) have 3 bras for £15....rather than the £22 each they should be. So I've picked 3, kept me usual rib size as I figure that hasn't changed, but ordered 1 in one cup size up, and the other two in two cup sizes up, and hopefully they'll fit. I will still go get properly measured, but it seemed like too good a bargain. If anyone is interested it's in the clearance section, once you find one on the offer then it shows other ones on the offer at the bottom of the page and you can pick them that way. Free delivery too. 

New church was nice, quite friendly although really really busy as we happened to turn up on a celebration weekend where 4 churches had all met in the one place to celebrate together - so there were around 600 people there! 

Second date of Christmas was alright, food was quite greasy which didn't make me feel great. DH also managed to avoid backing into someone elses car by around an inch (made up purely of good luck!) when leaving the car park. 

8 days until my scan :D :D :D Telling my granddad and brother on Tuesday though so that I don't have to wait a week after the scan to tell everyone as I won't see brother until then.

Looking forward to tomorrow, I don't like 'prune', makes me imagine the baby all shrivelled. No idea what week 11 is though.


----------



## kimberley3

the smile was just because im happy :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh good :)

and yeah Dinah i was thinking about doing that. my doctors lovely as well so she's easy to chat to

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, Im glad your appointment went well. I thought fundal height correlates with the weeks of pregnancy as well.

Meadows, thats great news that you get your scan a week earlier. Dont worry about bad results, you have a better chance at a good one.

Beccad, hopefully youll get some energy soon. Youve got a few more weeks till second trimester, so hopefully youll be somewhat back to normal.

Lu-is, Love the bump pic. You look great. I have a slow appetite as well. I thought I was going to want to eat everything in sight, but I just have hardily an appetite. I have to make myself eat. I love when I feel little one move, but they are more intense than before. Congrats on moving into your house. :happydance:

Dinah, Im glad your new church was good. Im so excited about your scan its almost here. 

Swanx, My new maternity bras are already starting to get snug as well. Good grief, I really dont want to buy anymore.

Wanab, Sorry about AF. Grrrrr


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! Monday again and 18 weeks for me :happydance:

Definitely feeling baby bug moving around. I was playing SingStar on the weekend and he/she was dancing away in there. Very exciting!

We had the housewarming / 30th party on Saturday. It was a bit crappy as some people couldn't make it because it was pouring with rain. It also annoyed me a bit because some people (who weren't affected by rain) just txt me late to say they couldn't come and it was the usual suspects who always pull out. We'd spent a lot on food and stuff (which we really can't afford) only for people not to turn up. In saying that, we did have a good time with those who could make it, just was a bit of a let down. We have lots of left overs to get though!

I looked up a few places about the funal measurement, apparently it's give or take 2-3cm so measuring 20 doesn't necessarily mean I'm really far ahead. I think I would rather be a little ahead than behind though, cuz I guess that means baby is growing ok. 

*Wana *- sorry about AF :( 

I found the most comfy maternity bras at Kmart for $9. I probably should have got properly fitted, but these are cheap and just comfy. 

I hope everyone celebrating Thanksgiving had a lovely weekend. Bring on Christmas!! I'm putting up my tree this Friday night :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely bump lu-is!
Sorry about AF Wana, she hasn't reached me yet but had a big temp drop this morning, so am expecting her anytime now.


----------



## beccad

:hugs: Wana and Mrs Mel.

Urgh maternity bras - i've been holding out from buying anything, but I've been wearing a couple of old sports bras as I'm really uncomfortable in my underwired bras. I've not really changed much, maybe a cup size bigger, but I've not wanted to go shopping just in case I suddenly get bigger again. I've not changed size since week 5, so I guess that I'm going to stay this way for a few more weeks. I guess you just have to suck it up and buy new bras every time you need them, even if it's only a few weeks since the last lot! Trouble is I'm a small back with a large cup size, so bras in my size are fairly expensive. Plus there doesn't seem to be many maternity bras - they all seem to be nursing bras?! I don't want them yet - don't need them for another six or more months, plus they're not going to fit me by then anyway I shouldn't think!


----------



## kimberley3

did any of you ladies get lower backache around 8weeks? is this common?


----------



## swanxxsong

I forget when my back pains started but I've been having them for a long time sadly. :( They are pretty common because of the weight changes and such, especially as you get bigger. I've had issues because I sit at work all day so my pain began quickly. No fun!

The only bras I currently own are nursing bras and I love how comfy they are. I just went right for them because I figured I could use them during and post pregnancy. But I may outgrow them before that :haha: so I'm going to hunt at Kmart since these are motherhood and I love them but... $$$$


----------



## lu-is

Sorry about AF Wanna. :( Dang.

Poppy - that's a shame a bunch of people didn't show up to your party. :( I have a lot of friends like that too, who ditch at the last moment.

Maternity bras - I need to get me some. I've got to atleast go buy 1 or 2 bigger bras right after we move I've been just barely contained in my current bras.
I'm with you Becca- I'm fairly small around my chest for the size of my boobs.

Mrs. Mel - lets hope AF stays away. shoo :witch: shoo!

Kimberley - I don't recall for certain, I think I had back pain off and on near the beginning. Now I've had it constantly for the last 2 days ( too much bending and packing and such).

Today's the day!! We get our house today and start moving stuff this afternoon. Hooray!!!! :D I have to go unplug the internet now. see you ladies when I return. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Dinah93

beccad said:


> :hugs: Wana and Mrs Mel.
> 
> Urgh maternity bras - i've been holding out from buying anything, but I've been wearing a couple of old sports bras as I'm really uncomfortable in my underwired bras. I've not really changed much, maybe a cup size bigger, but I've not wanted to go shopping just in case I suddenly get bigger again. I've not changed size since week 5, so I guess that I'm going to stay this way for a few more weeks. I guess you just have to suck it up and buy new bras every time you need them, even if it's only a few weeks since the last lot! Trouble is I'm a small back with a large cup size, so bras in my size are fairly expensive. Plus there doesn't seem to be many maternity bras - they all seem to be nursing bras?! I don't want them yet - don't need them for another six or more months, plus they're not going to fit me by then anyway I shouldn't think!

I'm a 32DD normally, I've ordered some 32Es, Mamas and Papas seem to have lots in small back big cup, they went bigger than mine so might be worth a try for £5 a bra? 



kimberley3 said:


> did any of you ladies get lower backache around 8weeks? is this common?

I've had back ache for a few weeks aye.


----------



## pink23

I need new bras and ones without wire as I think it makes them hurt more . Can't believe it's nearly Friday . In sure I have been feeling flutters which is weird lol I didn't have them till 18 weeks with caleb. I haven't got a Doppler but a summer infant thing and im sure I have heard heartbeat and definately kicks its so cute. I dont do it everyday just once a week to reassure me. Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well I'm out for this month. We have just bought a bigger house which is exciting! Just need to make some babies to fill it now :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry about AF Mrs Mel :( but congrats on the house! How exciting!! :) are you moving in soon then??

Good luck with the move Lu-is! Looking forward to hearing about it when you return! :)

I can't believe I hit 30 weeks today. Holy crap. I hope my appointment tomorrow goes well. I'm so tired lately... not sure if they'll check my iron again or not. Guess we will see!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Swan, all being well we should be moving in the new year!

Wow, 30 weeks already! x


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, I am going straight to K mart. I have a couple of nursing bras, but I haven&#8217;t worn them yet. I might have to pull them out just so that I&#8217;m comfortable.

Kimberley, Thankfully, I haven&#8217;t had any low back pain. I think it&#8217;s because I&#8217;ve been doing exercises that are supposed to help with that. I&#8217;ve also started to incorporate prenatal yoga in my routine.

MrsMel, Sorry about AF. Wonderful news about your house.

Swanx, congrats on 30 weeks. That is so exciting.


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel, great news about the house. It was about this time last year that we offered on our house that we're now living in. We completed in late January.


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's cool beccad, our offer was accepted a few weeks ago, we're hoping to be in soon after the new year as there isn't a chain either side. These things do always take longer than you think though! x


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey all,
Wednesday - hump day. sigh. Today I have to drive 2 hours to cover a session for someone else who is sick. It's going to be crap because it's raining, but at least I get out of the office. 

*CeeDee* - the maternity bras I'm wearing are actually nursing ones, but they are awesome, comfy and cheap. 

*Mrs Mel* - sorry about AF :( But good news about your house.

Looking forward to the weekend so much. Going to put up the Christmas tree and just generally relax.


I hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Nanner

Aaah! I've been so busy lately! school, work, family... Just want a break!

I'm way behind on everyone here. I'm sorry! I'll catch up later. Just wanted to say hi! :wave:


----------



## lu-is

Mrs. Mel -sorry about AF. :( But yay for the house!!!! :D

Dinah - wow.. 32DD that is big to begin with. yikes!

Swan - good luck with the appointment. I also see the Dr. tomorrow. Wehave our 22 week appointment :) yay for hearing the heartbeat. and we'll see if the Dr. has anything to say about the U/S.
I cannot believe you're at 30 weeks already. wow.

Poppie - have a good Wednesday, at least it's one day closer to Friday! I can't wait to start decorating for Christmas!

Nanner -HI!!!!!!

We're moved!!! Hooray. The house is wonderful and I love it! There is still plenty of stuff to unpack so I'll be extra busy for awhile. :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Enjoy the new house lu-is! :)


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> That's cool beccad, our offer was accepted a few weeks ago, we're hoping to be in soon after the new year as there isn't a chain either side. These things do always take longer than you think though! x

Yeah we didn't really have a chain - our vendors were buying from a developer, and it was the developer that insisted on the super-quick time-scale, but then nearly held everything up at the end :dohh: We only exchanged three days before the completion date specified by the developer, mainly because they hadn't filed some paperwork with the local authority. Our vendors were tearing their hair out as they were moving from Surrey to the Lake District, and had to spend £4k on removals, which they would have lost altogether if we hadn't completed on time. Thankfully we were living with DH's parents, so didn't make much difference either way what happened.

I must say, though, that setting the completion date in advance really did get the solicitors' arses in gear :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

a bit random but i've had my heart set on my baby girls name for a good few years now. I fell in love with it and no body else had that name so it was more unique. Well now there are 2 girls i was in school with that have named their baby it and i'm hearing it everywhere now!!

I'm still going to use it but i just a bit miffed that its not such a unique name any more which i wanted because mine and DH are more unique.

ahhh never mind ey xxx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say hello! How are you all doing?

Loads of the June bugs are preggo now! Thats fantastic!

I have about 8 weeks until DD!! And just 3 and a bit weeks left to work, I am struggling now though.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone!

Well I didn't get home til about 8:30pm last night as there was an accident. So I am definitely leaving early today. 

*Welsh *- hello! and OMG you only have a little while to go. I just realised your baby is due on my birthday!! Such a wonderful day to be born!

*Nanner* - hey there, have been missing you.

*Wana *- ugh on the names. I haven't heard anyone close with the name we want for a boy and hoping that it stays that way. So many people I know having babies around the same time I hope no one uses it. I'm not telling anyone just in case.

*lu-is* - I hope you are enjoying your new home. We still have a fair bit to unpack etc, but we have most of it done. I will do a bit more this weekend AFTER I put up my Christmas decorations! :)

Have a great day everyone. :)


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, I&#8217;m so glad your all moved in. Now it&#8217;s time to unpack.

Welsh, Hello, it&#8217;s good to hear from you. Wow you are getting very close to your due date, you must be excited.

Wanab, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about the name. Name your child what you like. It may have just been a coincidence and you&#8217;ll never hear that name again.

AFM, I'm doing well. Baby girl is starting to be more active. I also ordered a portable swing and playard and they both came yesterday. We still haven't given much thought to names, but I thinking about naming her after someone in the family.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Ive been reading, but unable to post until now. So time to catch up!

Well congrats Mrs Mel and best wishes with your move! I hope all goes well for you and Im so happy you were able to find something! :D 

Hope all is well Nanner! :wave:

My appointment went very well, thanks Lu-is! Arias head was down, shes measuring on task, everything looks pretty dandy. So Im relieved. How was your appointment?

Im sorry to hear of your name frustrations Wana  thats such a bummer! :(

Hi Welsh! How are you feeling? Youre getting so close to delivering our first June Bug  Im so excited for you! And only a few more weeks left of work  Im envious. Take me out with you!!! xD

Hope your day goes better today, Poppie, and that you get home earlier so you can get some rest!

Ooo, taking advantage of some online deals, CeeDee? ;) Ive been stalking online, but havent purchased anything besides Christmas presents lately. But I need some new underwear and some more bras (still didnt get there yet haha). I am going to online research where in my area has decent maternity bras for reasonable prices, then go on a hunt this Saturday after our birthday class if Im not too tired.

Started wearing a maternity belt now, and boy does it help with my back pain! :dance: What a relief! It was weird at first but now, Im used to it and wear it nonstop.

So glad its Thursday. This weekend we have a class from 9-4:30 at the hospital for childbirth prep, and Sunday I have my nephews birthday party. So were going to be busy, busy, busy! Hoping it doesnt take too much of a toll on me; Im already tired! 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## beccad

Have you got a recent bump photo Swan?


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning and TFIF!! :happydance:

I did leave earlier yesterday afternoon which meant I could pop into the shops and get some money back from my Drs bills (we call it Medicare) and also pick up part of my Mum's Chrissy present and oopsie, I accidently bought some flip flops for me. I was able to get home by 5 and have a little nap before DH got home.

Can't wait to get home tonight to put up my Christmas tree.

I hope everyone is well and you have a great weekend.

xo


----------



## lu-is

Swan - glad the appointment went well :thumbup: Mine went great too - low blood pressure but at least that is better than high bp. Dr. told me to take things slow. Baby was good, heart beat was 140.

Welsh- wow! only 8 weeks! That's flown by.

CeeDee - yay, it's fun when they become more active! thought sometimes my little bean kicks up a storm.. especially when I'm trying to sleep. :) I ordered a high chair the other day it was on clearance! I'm also buying my sister's swing off of her.

Poppie - I can't wait to put up the Christmas tree! My hubby put the Christmas lights on the house yesterday. 

Wana - the baby boy name I wanted to use seems to have appeared everywhere lately. drats.


----------



## pink23

Morning all hope your all ok. I'm just off to scan soon , nervous and excited . I'm off this weekend as its calebs birthday and he's 2 can't believe in another 6months I will have 2. No sign of bump yet but I kinda like that as I haven't got to buy new clothes yet lol xx


----------



## kimberley3

i have read through but have not got time to post but i will do 2moro :D as its mine and calebs two years today and we are off out for a nice meal. :D good luck pink and everyone else i will catch up soon take care x 9 weeks today :D


----------



## Dinah93

Hope the scan went well Pink. I'm jelous of your lack of bump, mine is REALLY obvious I look a lot more than 12 weeks, more like 16 I think. A random lady in the pub (bar meal for tea, haven't been hitting the booze!) asked when I was due tonight. None of my skirts or trousers do up anymore, I was hoping I could hold off until the sales for some maternity wear, but it may not be possible. Bump band ordered though, hopefully that will buy me some time in normal clothes, even if I can't hide the bump any more. Scan is on Monday, but I'm sure most of my work colleagues have guessed already.


----------



## swanxxsong

I showed pretty quickly too Dinah - or at least, I felt as though I did! haha. I seemed to measure normally from what my OBG has been saying all along... but still.

Attaching a bump photo from a few moments ago. I just pulled off my support maternity band for the photo, hence why you may see some lines across my tummy. :haha: I've been wearing the support belt all day for work and it has helped my back a lot! I feel as though I'm not necessarily as "bump-y" as some girls who are in their 30 weeks like me, but then I look at pre-pregnancy or even the 8-week photos and realize okay, yeah, I have grown a bit :haha:

Now I'm settling down to watch an Andrea Boccelli concert on the TV with hubby and may just get to sleep. Class at the hospital all day tomorrow! :dance:

Hope all is well with you ladies! Hope your scan went well, Pink!!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload-1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9









securedownload.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## swanxxsong

Actually, because it makes me giggle: 8 weeks versus 29 weeks, from our "baby is the size of..." photo album. I didn't do 30 weeks yet, that's tomorrow! (we do them every weekend lol)
 



Attached Files:







379498_587660556804_43301384_32596989_928078277_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7









379978_591503355804_43301384_32616360_660391650_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wow lovely bump Swan, such a sweet idea with the fruits pics too!


----------



## Poppiebug

I totally thought I posted something before, but I must have just clicked on go advanced and not actually posted it! Silly baby brain!! LOL

*Swan *- your bump is gorgeous (as are you). I agree with Mrs Mel, such a cute idea doing the fruits etc. 

*Pink *- I hope your scan went well. 

This time next week we should hopefully know what we're having and hopefully know that everything is ok too. I can't wait. On the bump thing, I didn't think mine was too pronounced, more just looked like fat. I am a bigger girl though so I have a B-bump at the moment, but I can see my crease in my tummy slowing coming out so hopefully it'll look more baby bump soon. I also know that my bump is coming out because I can't see my lady parts now just by looking down! LOL! :haha:

I've got my tree and some other decorations up. Very exciting that it's almost Christmas time! I'll post a pic of my tree for you to see, although I think it looks better in real life!
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2011-12-03201946.jpg


----------



## Meadows

Morning all!

Love the bump Swan.....you look great!

Hope ur scan went well Pink, and good luck for yours on Monday Dinah......mine's on Wednesday.....arrggh!!!

Congrats on 2 years Kimberley 

I'm ok, just starting to feel fat now!! Not got a bump or anything, just feel like ive thickened out around the waist and like ive eaten too many pies!!!!

Hope you all have a nice weekend! x


----------



## beccad

I've not really changed physically but I guess that could start to change in the next couple of weeks. My scan is a week on thursday (15th Dec). A couple of pairs of my jeans are irritating me a bit, not because I've got any bigger, but because they were a bit on the tight side to start with so they dig in when I sit down, which is a bit uncomfortable.

Pink, hope your scan went well?

Swan - love the 'baby is the size of XYZ fruit' photos :rofl:

Poppie, love the tree! I always think they make a room look so cosy, but then it's mid-winter here so pretty dark outside, so having the lights on is lovely. We don't put our tree up until after my birthday, which is Dec 19th, so a few weeks to go yet.

Dinah, how funny you've got a little bump already! It's amazing how everyone is so different. I've had friends who've been showing at 8 weeks (even with their first) and others who don't have an obvious baby bump until they're getting towards the third trimester (up to that point just looking like they've eaten a big dinner - one of those 'is she pregnant or just have a bit of a belly?' bumps.)

I've got a horrible cold, and just feeling a bit rotten. Been taking paracetamol, which helps. I hope it doesn't linger too long. The next two weeks at work are really busy, so I can't really take any time off... DH had a friend over yesterday evening, and they got really drunk. I came down this morning to empty beer cans and a mostly empty bottle of port! So he's feeling a bit worse for wear this morning, but I've made him get out of bed because we have to drive an hour to have lunch with my family as it's my Granny's 90th birthday.

We had some sad news last night. A very close friend of DH's family passed away. She'd had cancer - diagnosed about five years ago with stage 4 breast cancer (stage 4 is terminal, they 'manage' it as they can't cure). It's amazing that she lived as long as she did to be honest. She had a lot of people praying for her. Everyone thought she wouldn't last the year after she was diagnosed, but she managed to see both her children get married, and her daughter is pregnant and had just had her 12 week scan. Bittersweet that her mum has died and will never meet her grandchild, but at least her mum knew she was pregnant and had seen a scan photo. She was only in her mid-fifties.

Life is so precious.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you ladies! It's been a fun project so far. :D

Becca, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: Life is too short, and too precious. T&P for her friends and family at this time. 

Poppie, your tree looks great! So pretty! I need to get mine up ASAP. But today I am going to my nephew's birthday party so... another day. :haha:

Meadow, I'm sure you look lovely! :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

_" its beginning to look alot like Christmas...."_

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry girls just very excited for Christmas!!

We went to a Christmas food and drink festival at our home town today and it was fab. Bought some new really nice decorations. Poped to town then and bought more Christmas presents. So i finished wrapping presents this afternoon and put up the rest of our decorations (our tree has been up since the 1st :D ) 

Anyway hope all is well and that your having a good weekend xxx

Oh an thought i'd add some Christmas piccy's too :) :)
 



Attached Files:







SDC18961.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 7









SDC18962.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone. Monday again - 19 weeks :happydance:

*beccad *- sorry to hear about your friend. Sending thoughts and prayers.

*wana *- your Christmas tree and decorations look just gorgeous.

*Meadows *- I'm sure you'll have your bump in no time.

We have our work Christmas party this Friday, we come to work, "work" til 11am then we have morning tea and swap KK presents, then we get to go home for the afternoon. At about 5:30pm we head out to one of our bosses place for our party. We've hired a casino company to come and run it. We'll have roulette and blackjack and play with funny money it's going to be lots of fun. Another work colleague and I have organised it all and the decorations. Then Saturday morning 9am is my scan! :)

I hope everyone has a great week. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on 19 weeks Poppie!!! :D Does this mean you have another scan soon?!?!?! ;D

Great pics Wana! My tree is half-done, and the rest of the house is still... not done. So I'm about 1/4 or so done decorating altogether. But it's late and I'm beat, so I'm crawling into bed. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some more accomplished after work. :)


----------



## beccad

We won't be putting up our decorations until just before Christmas. It's my birthday on Dec 19th so we usually wait until after that to try and keep things a bit separate. It's just a bit of a tradition that my parents did when I was a kid, and it's kind of stuck with me.


----------



## Dinah93

So sorry about your friend Beccad. Keeping her family in my prayers. 

First scan in an hour and a half - and I'm really nervous - not about the scan itself, but about having a full bladder! I can't time it very well as I need to pee all the time! Trying not to drink as all at the moment, and then at about 10am I'll drink 2 pints of juice and hopefully that will mean I can last until the scan.


----------



## pink23

Goodluck for scan Dinah . 
Girls I will update when I'm home about scan a d pics . Baby doing well. Just off to have some bloods done then I'm telling my manager at work . Hopefully shouldn't be too bad xx


----------



## Nanner

I ended up working for the Army Reserves last weekend. There is a couple that work with me and they have been open with about their problems over the last few years of not being able to conceive. They've tried both fertility and adoption. Most recently, a woman had chosen them to adopt her baby but has been going back and forth on the official decision a lot over the last few months. I don't know what the final verdict ended up being, but the baby was born over the weekend. Sadly he/ she didn't survive. I don't know what happened or if they even knew that there were health problems to start with. It's so sad. :cry: 
These two people would make the best parents and it's very sad watching them go through everything they've gone through; failed fertility treatments, several mothers backing out before the birth, and thousands and thousands of dollars to the adoption agency along with travel costs and birth mothers' hospital bills. It makes me very grateful that I was able to conceive so easily yet makes me angry that there are so many unfit parents when people like my friends can't have a baby at all.

Other than this unhappy news, everything here is great! It's my last week of classes :happydance: so I'll be able to get back to normal soon! I've got family coming over during the holidays and all my Christmas shopping is done! We've been doing a weekly poker night and I started spin classes (since I can't run much any more). 

I see most of our June Bugs are getting their scans soon. :thumbup: It's been the best part of pregnancy so far!

Hubby and I are still disagreeable on a girl's name. We've decided to leave it at this: We have four names picked out and we'll decide when she's born which one fits the best. The names we like are Krista, Natalie, Abbey, and Audrey. We've decided that Elaine will be the middle name, so we'll have to take that into account too! Anyone else having trouble deciding on a name?


----------



## beccad

Dinah93 said:


> So sorry about your friend Beccad. Keeping her family in my prayers.
> 
> First scan in an hour and a half - and I'm really nervous - not about the scan itself, but about having a full bladder! I can't time it very well as I need to pee all the time! Trying not to drink as all at the moment, and then at about 10am I'll drink 2 pints of juice and hopefully that will mean I can last until the scan.

The full bladder thing seems to vary between health authorities - all my paperwork says that a full bladder isn't necessary for scans! Good luck!

Nanner - that's so sad about that couple and the baby dying :cry:


----------



## pink23

hi girls finally put the computer on xx:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0434.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0435.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww great pics Pink! :D


----------



## beccad

Ahh pink those are great scan pictures :cloud9:


----------



## pink23

HI swan cant remeber if i gave you my due date but if not its 10th june 2012 for the first page and team yellow xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone!

*Nanner *- sorry to hear about your friend. Very sad. I like all your names, so hard to choose. 

*Pink *- great scan pics!!

*dinah *- I hope your scan went well too.

Talking about the full bladder thing, I have never been told to have a full bladder at any scans. I've only had to empty it if it was an internal. 

Slowing getting through the week.... looking forward to Friday for our Christmas party and then Saturday! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Morning ladies, yesterday's scan went well. Was great to see the little one, I couldn't believe how active he was, doing loads of flips and kicking every time the sonographer moved the probe thing. The next scan is on my birthday, so I've clearly told the hospital I want only good news. 

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/DSC_0158-1.jpg

My brother saw the photo and said 'oh you can clearly see it's a boy!' erm, no dear, that's it's leg!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Pink, I updated you on the main page! :thumbup:

:xmas13: Dinah omg that's classic. xDD I'm glad the scan went well; great pic of your LO! And I'm glad your baby seems to have nice healthy legs ;) LOL If you end up on team :blue: then he can be like, "SEE I TOLD YOU SO!" xD 

Hi Poppie! :wave: Can it be the weekend already?!


----------



## beccad

What a great scan photo dinah!

uuuurrrgggh I feel rubbish today. My cold is getting worse, and although work doesn't know I'm pregnant yet, they've sent me home today as I was just looking (and feeling) awful. I slept a couple of hours this afternoon, but don't feel any better, aside from the cold I feel like I'm holding off a migraine. Waiting for DH to get home for dinner then I'm going back to bed I think.


----------



## pink23

Errr there is lots of colds at moment it's horrible. I'm hoping the swine flu doesn't appear this year especially as I work at hospital it's not a good thing xx


----------



## beccad

Have you had a flu jab pink?


----------



## pink23

Yeah had it about a month a go. Due to being diabetic and working hospital x have you had yours xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning! Hump Day! YAY! :xmas12: <~ Loving the Christmas emoticons!

*Dinah *- gorgeous scan pic! LOL about your brother. :D

*Becca *- sorry you arent feeling well. I hope you get better soon.

We had our flu shots before we went overseas earlier this year, although it's not really flu season here now. Today it's going to be 28c (82.4F) which is our first hotter day so far this summer. It's been unusually cooler so far.

I hope you all have a great day.

:xmas3:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! I&#8217;ve been unable to logon because I&#8217;ve been busy at work and my laptop at home has been acting crazy.

Lovely bump, Swanx! Plus you are so cute.

Poppie, Great tree!

Pink, Glad your scan went well. Cute scan pics!

Beccad, I hope you feel better. Sorry to hear about your DH&#8217;s friend.

Wanab, your tree looks great too. I love the purple and white.

Dinah, Cute scan pic. Looks like baby was doing situps.

Nanner, Sorry to hear about the couple and the adoptive baby. That is so sad. Adoption is very hard emotional, a lot of people always suggest adoption, but it can just as painful as infertility. I will keep them in my prayers. I love the names you&#8217;ve picked out for you girl. Hubby and I have no names, but were working on it.

AFM, Everything is going well. I have my next appointment on Friday.


----------



## beccad

pink23 said:


> Yeah had it about a month a go. Due to being diabetic and working hospital x have you had yours xx

No not yet. No one has mentioned it to me either and I forgot to ask the midwife at my booking appointment. I never had it before pregnancy so maybe that's why I've not heard about it. I might call the community midwives later. 

I'm staying home from work today as I still feel awful. Got a splitting headache that I can't shift and it's kept me awake half the night. Paracetamol just isn't touching it - I'm a bit concerned it's heading towards a migraine. 

Poppie it's about 3 degrees where I am (I guess that's about 40 Fahrenheit? for you US ladies). Having to scrape frost off the cars every morning. 28 sounds lovely!

Funeral is on Tuesday. I get so upset at funerals, even for people I didn't know that well. When my friend's dad died a few years back I was a total mess of snot and tears and ran out of tissues and had to use my sleeve. I get these big shuddering sobs in my chest too, you know like little kids do. It's very odd. And now with the pregnancy hormones UGH! The coffin is going to be open at the church the night before. I think DH is going but I don't want to. I've never seen a dead person but I've seen many dead pet cats (sorry awful comparison) and they just don't look like themselves as soon as they die. Like their soul has disappeared, what made them the person they were has gone somewhere else, and it's just a body left behind.


----------



## Dinah93

When we went to DHs granny's wake (Irish open coffin the night before the funeral, followed by a trip to the pub!) she looked incredibly well. Like she'd got all dolled up for a night out, then fallen asleep instead. Personally I found it really odd, lots of relatives stood around the coffin for 3 hours almost forgetting what was in the middle of the room while they laughed and joked and checked football results on their phones, then suddenly the priest came in and all the tears and wailing started again. 

Knocked my front tooth veneer out AGAIN last night. So back to the dentist for me. Mine is on holiday so I get to bite a completely different one this time.


----------



## lu-is

Thanks for the bump photos swan! It looks so cute! 

Poppie & Wanna - nice trees! I've got to get mine up soon, I can't wait to decorate the new house! 
I'm going to do some Christmas cookies with my sisters and neice and nephew this weekend. We get together every year for this :)

Poppie - congrats on 19 weeks!

Becca- sorry about the loss of your friend :(

Nanner - That's really a shame that such a nice couple can't have a baby. I know a lady like that too! Her husband and her tried and tried forever and kept looking for an adoption, I think they had someone back out on them too :(.. but I did just recently find out they have now finally adopted a cute little boy. I am so happy for them!

Dinah & Pink - beautiful scan pics! Glad to see the babies are cooperating to give us all good photos. ;)

Dina - ouch on knocking out your veneer again!!

It's about -30 C with the windchill here... darn winter.. I don't know what the base temperature is but probably like -15 or -20.

I'm doing awesome, and still loving my house. My hips were killing me earlier this week, I think partly because I fell on the ice last Friday and partly from ligament pain.
But they're much better today.

Work Christmas party tomorrow, I'm excited for that!


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies....just about to head out to my sisters for tea, but had 10 mins to spare so thought i'd pop on here and say hello!

We had our scan yesterday.....all was perfect, although the little one was all tucked up and hiding quite a bit, so we didn't get the best pictures! But it was lovely to see it move around on the screen and i'm soooooo pleased that everything is ok. I will upload a pic when i next come on here.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well....Friday tomorrow - woo hoo! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

I saw this link on Teen Pregnancy the other week and now i've seen the comment on facebook...

Its horrific how people can do something like this!! Sorry to any of you if you read it and it upsets you.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3976244/One-month-old-baby-raped-and-battered.html

_*NATHAN AND KATHY RAWLINGS NAMED AND SHAMED!!! YOUR SICK FOR RAPING YOUR 1 MONTH OLD SON! BROKE HIS COLLAR BONE HIS ARM RIBS AND GAVE HIM INTERNAL DAMAGE YOU COULDNT HIDE FOREVER!*

Poor little angel is now safe in heaven, he lost his fight for life at 6am this morning! Please share so everyone knows who these abusers are and maybe we can stop it happening to another innocent life.... Rip little man your at rest now xx_


----------



## pink23

me & my friends were talking about this tuesday. I don't know how someone can even think about let alone do it. Its so sad he passed away. Horrible people xx


----------



## beccad

I saw about that too Wana. I just don't understand how someone can do such a thing - I can only think they must be mentally ill, but then that would be disrespectful to people with mental health problems. I can't comprehend what must go through the mind of someone who thinks it's ok to rape a baby (or anyone, really) :cry:


----------



## CeeDee

This is terrible and so sad. How could they do that to that little baby? So sad. :cry:


----------



## swanxxsong

That is absolutely heartbreaking. I was telling OH last night how much I wanted to shoot the man who pushed his 3-year-old into the washing machine to kill him. :( I'm not usually a violent person but I think hormones gripped me hard when I stumbled across that story. This one makes me ill too. Some people don't realize how blessed they are to have children in their lives... or how grateful someone else would be to be blessed to raise their child if they didn't actually want to be a proper parent themselves.

:(

Glad your scan went well Meadows! :thumbup:!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies! FRIDAY!!! Also our work Christmas Party Day!! :xmas9:

Tomorrow morning 9am is our scan. CAN NOT WAIT to see that everything is ok with baby bug and also hopefully find out what team we are on. Anyone want to put in their last guesses??

*Wana *- I didn't hear about that, that is just disgusting that someone would do that to anyone, let alone a baby. So so sad :(

*meadows *- glad to hear your scan went well. 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I'll hopefully pop on here to let you know how the scan went as soon as I can.

:flower:


----------



## Dinah93

I'm going to guess boy poppie, the thread can't all be baby girls! Enjoy your scan - I'm so excited for my 20 week already, and I still have 7 1/2 weeks to go!


----------



## beccad

They do scans at 22 weeks where I live. Assuming everything goes ok at my 12 week scan next week, 22 weeks is AGES!

I'm going to say boy too poppie, if only to even things out a bit!


----------



## swanxxsong

I was leaning toward boy too, just because of the girlie abundance. :haha: I'm almost always wrong with my guesses anyway. xDD I can't wait to hear the news - so excited for you! :) Have fun and enjoy!

I'm so glad it's Friday. :D :dance: I need to go home and rest, my poor ankles and feet are so swollen! Only... 9 more hours of work to go! :( LOL


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, checking this at work so just a quick one, 

Hope everyone is well... 
apart from the colds, and headaches (hope this goes away soon!)
Poppie mine is on tuesday and Im so excited I want to know what it is!!! 
I have also resisted buying anything baby realated (apart from matress for the moses basket) the moses basket is the one I had when I was a baby so I thought that was quite a nice thing to keep! but once it is confirm Im off to start (well maybe in january sales) 

Swan your so nearly there.. how does it feel?? 

Anyone wanna guess from my scan photos what Im having..?

getting tree tommorrow, 
Wanna yours looks lovely.. 
And hopefully will be finishing off christmas shopping, as I dont want to spend all my free time shopping!

lots of christmassy good wishes to your all!


----------



## CeeDee

Meadows, I&#8217;m glad you scan went well.

I think it&#8217;s a boy as well, Poppie. Can't wait to hear.

Singers, I&#8217;m a guess boy for you as well. 

AFM, I had my monthly doctor&#8217;s appointment today. Very quick, blood pressure, fundal measurement, weight, and urine sample. Baby girl was moving all around while she was trying to find the heartbeat, she finally stopped long enough to get it. I also have to have another ultrasound because the last one was incomplete. Yeah!


----------



## Nanner

I'm in such a good mood today! :xmas3:

Poppie- I'm thinking a boy. :blue: I can't wait to see what you're having!

Singers- I think a girl for you! :pink: Baby shopping is so fun! The things they have now are sooooo cute!

Becca- It seems like 22 weeks is forever away but it gets here so fast!

Everyone seems to be moving along nicely in their pregnancy's. Pretty soon we'll have little bundles instead of little bumps!

My hubby had a poker night last night. None of them had to work today so the drinks were flowing :beer: and it was late before they wrapped it up. One guy had a little too much and ended up crashing on the couch. As quiet as they tried to be, I still heard everything they did! I didn't complain since I didn't want to spoil their fun but I had to get up early for work. :coffee: I got even when I got out the hairdryer, made myself breakfast, ran the the dishwasher, brought in firewood...!

I love the Christmas season! All our shopping is done, Christmas tree is up, and our plans are made! :xmas10: I love shopping for people. I like it better than getting presents!

We also finished painting the baby's room. It's so cute! Once I get the finishing touches on it, I'll post some pictures.

I've finished all my tests. I even get out of my class's final exam next week, which means I get to actually do something fun this weekend! :dance: I'm going to meet up with a friend for lunch, make some curtain's for the baby's room, and I have a shelf project started in the garage I want to work on (I love crafty things!). 

:xmas16::xmas9::xmas7::xmas6:
I love the Christmas emoticons!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies! :xmas3:

Hope everyone is good and healthy! 

Well last week my and hubby put up our christmas decs so our house looks amazingly festive! :xmas9:

oh i hope if there are any Scottish Junebugs here are safe. My friend sent me a picture of a tornado just outside Falkirk! Although if you could send some snow to the rest of the country it would be great i want to make a snowman :xmas7:

Babywise, currently im 8DPO and feeling really positive this month. :happydance:

So...who wants a snowball fight? :xmas5:


----------



## pink23

Ooh we definately need bfps mazzy got fingers crossed . Don't know if I want know snow as I always end up getting stuck in the flat x x


----------



## Mazzy17

I brought myself some snow grips as i didn't go out last winter and i refuse to be stuck indoors this winter


----------



## beccad

Glad everyone is ok! Mazzy, fingers crossed for you.

Not sure what we're doing for christmas yet. We were thinking about being on our own, just the two of us at home, but we've both been thinking perhaps we'd like to see other people on christmas day. DH, however, doesn't want to spend it with either of our families :dohh: (I don't know why?!)


----------



## Mazzy17

Me and hubby went to Norwich last year to spend it with my family so this year we are staying in Liverpool. On Christmas day we are having it alone and on boxing day seeing his family. My parents are coming up for New Year.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hello ladies!! 

Well, had the scan this morning. All looking very good which is a relief. Had to pee halfway through as baby bug wasn't cooperating to get good measurements for the head etc, but then came good. 

And I can tell you that we're on team.....

:blue: *BLUE* :blue:

We are very very pleased, hubby especially :cloud9:

The Dr/sonographer was very funny, he of course did all the other measurements and checking and then found us the "gender area" as he referred to it. He said "you are looking at your son" (very sweet I thought) and I asked how confident he was in saying that, and he remarked "well if they hand you a girl in the hospital, ask for a DNA test because this is a boy" and he pointed out the sack and penis, took a photo and measured it! :haha:

So we went to the shops after and bought some cute little blue things that had caterpillars and blue ladybugs on it. I'd also decided that I'd do a Very Hungry Caterpillar nursery if it was a boy, so I've been researching stuff for that all afternoon. So excited!! :wohoo:


*Mazzy *- :dust: for you. I hope you get that bfp this month.

*Singers *- Hmmm I am going to go with :blue: for you.

Anyway, I hope your weekends are going well. I'm off to research more VHC nursery stuff.

:flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Wooohooo yay for team blue! Congrats poppie. I'd put just about everything I have that I'll be joining you there in a few weeks. 

Tiny smattering of snow this morning, clearly God listens as I was just saying yesterday it felt wrong to go get our Christmas tree when it hasn't snowed yet - and that's what we're doing today. 

My run of nightmares has started up again, last night I drempt my mum wanted to burn down the house we were all living in for the insurance money, despite me being really upset and telling her it was an awful idea. So when I woke up at 5am that was it for me. I've made the most of the morning by tidying the lounge and kitchen ready for the tree, but I'm aware that to get the tree in we need to move a piece of heavy furniture, and I can't help with that, so going to smile nicely at my brother to see if he will come and help us.


----------



## beccad

Hurray for team blue poppie! Hungry caterpillar nursery sounds lovely.

Flutter those eye-lashes dinah! Are you feeling better lately? Sorry you're having nightmares. I've had some mad dreams lately, thankfully nothing too nightmare-ish.

I feel like all I do is grumble about being ill lately. I was sick this morning after my breakfast :cry: I didn't feel sick, but after I brushed me teeth my gag reflex got the better of me. It's so sensitive... I'm also fed up of this cold, which I've had for 11 days now. I guess with the pregnancy my immune system must just be overstretched, as I normally fight them off in three or four days, if I get them at all. 

On the plus side, I almost had an uninterrupted sleep last night - hurray! I slept from about 11pm until 7 this morning, when I woke up about to pee myself so had to dash to the bathroom. I went back to sleep for another hour after that - it was still dark so no point getting up. DH is busy this weekend (I have been ordered back to bed by him, my mum and MIL) and he'll be re-decorating our second bedroom. We've got a third smaller bedroom next to our room that is going to be the nursery eventually, but it's currently DH's office, so we're going to move all his computer equipment and paperwork into the second bedroom, and have it as an office cum guest bedroom. DH needs to do some serious decluttering, though. He's a terrible hoarder - family trait!

Other than that, DH's younger sister is coming over this evening and staying the night. She and I are going to do a bit of christmas shopping tomorrow, but we'll be getting there in time for the shops to open, and are going to whizz round for a couple of hours before it gets really busy with christmas shoppers.


----------



## Dinah93

Eyelashes fluttered and furniture moved. We have a HUGE tree now taking up a large amount of lounge. 

I feel a lot better now, nausea has calmed down a lot in the last week, sickness has stopped. Hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel for you too. 

Think my bump is having a growth spurt, the muscles down the side have felt pulled for the last day or two. 

Conversation between me and DH when we got home needs sharing. 
Me: Love, you're trapsing mud all over the floor. Boots, off. 
Him: It's not off my boots (lifts boots, sees lots of mud, looks sheepish) 
Me: You'll have to get used to taking off your boots, this time next year a small person will be crawling and trying to eat the mud 
Him: I'd really hope our child isn't stupid enough to put mud in its mouth 
Me: Oh darlink, you've no idea. You're going to spend the next 4 years saying 'don't put that in your mouth!' on a daily basis. 
Him: Nah, that's only in films. 

I think this could be a steep learning curve!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Love it Dinah i think he'll have a few shocks along the way!!

Congrats on team BLUE and love the theme for your nursery :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Poppie! Team blue, how exciting!


----------



## Mazzy17

Well my positivity didnt work this month, :witch: came this morning :nope:

Oh well bring on next month


----------



## lu-is

Poppie - congrats on team Blue!! Hungry Caterpillar sounds super duper cute! I still dont know what kind of theme to do.

Dinah - I've been having odd dreams too, it's so weird and kinda scary. lol cute dialogue between you and hubby.

Mazzy- Darn! Sorry about AF I was hoping this would be your month.

Becca - sorry that you're feeling sick so much. :( and bad sleeps definitely don't help.

It's odd that we don't have any snow right now.. all the snow we did have has melted away. I don't mind too much, as long as there is snow for Christmas. :)

My work Christmas party was on Friday and was a ton of fun! Even without being able to drink I still had a blast. Did a lot of dancing, partying, lots of eating and then when I got to bed it was baby's turn to do some partying and dancing about.
I'm loving the feeling of the baby moving, but boy oh boy does it move a lot some days. Does anybody else feel movements constantly through the day?


----------



## beccad

Hurray I feel a bit better today! Cold has almost gone and no sicky feeling today.

Mazzy, I'm so sorry that AF got you :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

My Christmas works do was light night as was a lot of fun too lu-is!!

Sorry AF got you Mazzy.

Glad your feeling better Becca :)

Finished all the christmas shopping today and jsut have to wrap DH prezzies now. We both set a certain amount to spend each and then go off and meet back up in 1 hour. We both kind of over shot the budget by about ...£50 :blush: Its a good job we've got money in the savings account lol :D xxx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Congrats Poppie! I love the way the sonographer told you!!! It made me chuckle...
Im quite nervous about the scan now... just hoping everything is still o.k. still quietly excited about finding out whether we are team blue or pink. 

Tree up and decorated paper chains up the place looks lovely, we ended up getting a blue spruce tree which looks blue ish and smells lovely!!! 

Hope evryone is fine, OH has just asked for my help in the kitchen, so I should probably be off. Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Dinah93

Clearly cursed myself saying the nausea and sickness had gone, had an awful weekend with it. We got the tree yesterday, but I haven't felt up to decorating it.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw congrats Poppie! How exciting!

Sorry the :witch: arrived Mazzy :( major bummer!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! Monday again, ugh, but 20 weeks for me!! :cloud9::yipee::wohoo::bunny::xmas12:

*Mazzy *- sorry about AF. I hope the New Year brings that BFP for you. :hugs:

*Dinah *- I hope you are feeling better soon.

*Singers *- care to share pics of your decos?


I hope everyone has a great week. :flower:


----------



## lu-is

Yay for 20 weeks Poppie!

This week will be 24 - hooray I'm at the 6 month mark.

Have a great week ladies!! (I hope the week flies by).


----------



## kimberley3

sorry i have not been on for a while i have been stalking and reading just not posting not sure why! sorry, hope everyone is well, poppie congrats on a little boy :) i thought you was having a little boy. sorry mazzy hope you get a bfp this jan. trees look good everyone i have put ours up i just need to send you all a pic. im just waiting for my 12week scan date through exciting :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping in to say Congrats on Baby BOY Bug!! Wonderful news Poppie!! ;)


----------



## kimberley3

snow hope your okay x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. This week feels like it's going to go reeeaaallllllllyy slow! 

Yesterday turned out to be a bit crappy, I got an email passed on from DH to say they've had reports of Slapped Cheek (Parvovirus) at the school where he works. It's very contagious and I'm not immune to it, so I had to ring my Obs straight away and she sent me for a blood test. Generally it's worse if you contract it in first tri, but I guess it's better safe than sorry. It's probably unlikely that i'll get it, but felt better getting it done. As much as I hate blood tests, I'm getting so much braver at having them. 

*Lu-is* - wow! 6 months!! How awesome.

*Kim *- it's nice to see you :)

*Snow *- thank you for popping in, I hope you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi Snow! :hugs: Been thinking of you, love!

Baby dropped today - or at least, somewhat dropped. I now have stretch marks and have to pee every 15 minutes when I'm on my feet. :haha: Happened within a few hours; I just wasn't feeling 'right' all day and suddenly realized she's a bit lower in there. Sheesh. 

Hope everything's okay with you Poppie! I've never heard of that one before; sounds awful though! :(


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, Congrats on your little boy! I knew it! Yay for 20 weeks.

Dinah, Your husband doesn&#8217;t get it. My niece absolutely loves the dirt in one of my sister&#8217;s potted plants. It is so delicious to her.

Beccad, I hope you start to feel better. You&#8217;re almost done with first trimester, so hopefully you&#8217;ll get some relief.

Hello Snowflakes!

Swanx, Oh wow! It&#8217;s crazy how things can change so quickly with your pregnancy.

I&#8217;m going to my parent&#8217;s house for Christmas dinner. My parents are going to my sisters on Boxing Day and I&#8217;m debating whether to go or stay home and relax with hubby. I&#8217;m so behind on Christmas shopping. I&#8217;m going to be doing a lot of online shopping.


----------



## lu-is

Snow - Hi!!!! :hugs:

Poppie - yikes. sorry to hear your DH's school has slapcheek going around. Let's hope you and baby are a-okay.

Swan - wow that's exciting that the baby's dropped. I can't believe how fast it is going. :) Your little girl is going to be here in no time.

CeeDee - online shopping is the way to go. :) I got about 60% of my gifts online. I have a couple more to go out and buy still.

I'm thinking I might be getting cold. Boo... My sinuses burn and my head hurts.


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, Im at work so a quick message just to let you all know we are on



:pink:


will post photos later!!


----------



## beccad

Glad everyone is doing ok! Singers congrats on being team pink!

I've had a bit of an eventful couple of days, a really long day at work yesterday - was there for 11 hours! I was so exhausted when I got home so I had some dinner and went to bed about 8.30. I got up again shortly after to get some paracetamol (really bad headache) and I fell down the stairs :dohh: I'm ok thankfully - I slid down on my backside more than fell, but I've pulled a muscle sort of at the front of my hip, the crease where my leg meets my pelvis. My neck is a bit stiff too. 

Today we had the funeral of the family friend who died the weekend before last. So sad :cry: It was a catholic service, which went on for nearly two hours. I must confess I was getting a bit fidgety towards the end, mainly because I needed to pee. DH's family is all catholic whereas I had a church of England upbringing. The odd occasion we go to the catholic church I always come home feeling like the most terrible person in the world. It all goes over DH's head, but I guess he's grown up with the Catholic guilt thing so doesn't really notice it so much.

Anyhow on the way home we bought a christmas tree to cheer ourselves up. It's outside standing in a bucket of water before we put it in our sitting room.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Singers!! :hugs: That's awesome!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats singers!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you're ok beccad x


----------



## lu-is

Congrats Singers! :) 

Becca- Yikes about the stairs! I hope you're okay :( Hope the stiff neck and pulled muscle don't give you too much grief.
:hugs: 

I've discovered an interesting feeling today... baby hiccups!! :) I never really thought about some of the sensations I thought were kicks but then I realized it was really spasming in a rhythmic way much like hiccups. I'm pretty certain that's what I was feeling earlier today. They were lighter than the usual kicks and like a said very rhythmic.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Yay congrats on Team Pink *Singers*!!

Hope your ok* Becca *:hugs: and glad all went well with the service even though it was long. I have yet to go to a funeral. There were a few when i was little and i wasn't allowed to go and no body has passed since i've been older.

*lu-is* thats amazing lol

Well i'm coming down with something again! I felt really sick going to bed last night and woke up the same and just managed to eat breakfast. I've felt really off all day and now i'm home and finally stopped i feel that ill ache you get all over when your run down. It sucks.

On the other hand we had our christmas show tonigh in work. ITs only a little show that takes about 10 minutes and we get all the parents in for a mingle because they are all aged between 6 months and 4 years. It went really well and they did an excellent job!! We've got it all again tomorrow as we split it over 2 nights because of te amount of parents. 

Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

Congrats *Singers *on Team :pink:! There's going to lots of little ladies for my little boy to chase! :haha:

I hope you are ok *Becca*? 

*Lu-is* - how cute about the hiccups! I can't wait to feel that.

I hope you are feeling better too *wana*

Here's some photos from our scan on the weekend. I labeled them mainly for family so they knew what they were looking at. I didn't send them the one with the boy bits though, cuz I didn't think my nieces and nephews needed to see them, also my Dad doesn't want to know! Crazy because I told him we won't be censoring our conversation around him!
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/Publication1.jpg


----------



## kimberley3

awwww :D he is cute. i know the are alot of girls being made here the boys have the pick of the crop hehe. 

I HAVE MY SCAN BOOKED FOR TUESDAY 20TH AT 1.30PM EXCITED MUCH :D


----------



## singers_love

OK so i think i have managed to upload the photos, firstly we have a lit xmas twig, and a non lite xmas twig, we decided to have axmas twig as well, just to brighten up the corner of the room, we then have a pic of the xmas tree lit as I couldnt seem to make the one of it not lit small enough, that may take time. 

I have also attached the photos from the scan of our little girl! 

quite excited but wish we had another scan so we could see how she was doing later on! well at work again, so hope everyone one is good 

Becca - did u go to the hospital?
Wanna hope you feel better soon!
 



Attached Files:







101220111161.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1









101220111162.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1









101220111164.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









img007.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kimberley3

awwww singers im so happy for you so glad everything is going great :D a little beautiful girl :D and our xmas tree is lovelyyyy :D oh i am very smiley x


----------



## snowflakes120

Singers - Congrats on the baby GIRL!! Wonderful news!! Can't believe all the pink in June Bugs!!


----------



## beccad

Great news about the scan Kimberley!

Singers, no I've not gone to the hospital. All the aches and pains from the fall are muscular so I'm not sure there's much that can be done anyway - I can't take any anti-inflammatories. I've been taking paracetamol as it's aching quite a bit up the back of my arm, up the right side of my torso and that side of my neck too - I think I grabbed at the bannister as I slid. I don't have to be back at work again for nearly a week now (next Tuesday) so I'm just going to take it very easy over the weekend and rest. I am a little bit worried that the baby got bumped about, but I've not had any pain or bleeding so I think it's probably ok. I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow anyway so I'll find out either way...

Lovely scan photos poppie xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Fab scan pics ladies!!

We had the second of our christmas shows tonight and it went fab also!! :D Very proud of our little boys and girls!!

We have also now had confirmed (as we had already found out through it being obvious and a very chatty 3 year old ) that 3 of the mums are all pregnant :) the one is due in March so is what approx 28 weeks, another is 4 1/2 months so 22 weeks and due April and the last is 18 weeks so is due in May. So that'll be fun in work next year with 3 in a short space of time adjusting to a new baby and obviously they'll start at nursery at some point at the end of the year if they just do 6 months mat.

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

aww becca excited for your scan 2moro looking forward to seeing your pics :D hope the pain cools down for you, its not nice when your aching and cant take anything for it. we went to a panto today was great really enjoyed the laugh and it made me feel good then we went out for dinner with the friends we went with. 

snow are you trying again or you waiting a while? 

Wanna glad it all went well bet you felt so proud seeing them do well like it was your little babies :D


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning - Thursday... getting there.:wacko:

*Singers *- your pics are great. Your little girl is gorgeous. Your scan photos are so much better than mine (I did screen shot mine off the DVD, but still).

*Becca *- I hope the pain goes away soon. That's not fun. All the best for your scan.

*Kim *- I bet you're counting down the minutes til your scan!!

No real news here. Hubby thinks he's getting a cold so I want to stay away from him.

Talk tomorrow when it'll be FRIDAY!! :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

its wednesday here so thursday 2moro and friday my 11 weeks :D i know i can not wait for my scan i really hope everything is okay it should be but im still worrying! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excited :D x


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick update, my Dr phoned to let me know that my blood test from the other day didn't show any signs of infection from the slapped cheek virus. All good! :)


----------



## CeeDee

Another :pink: Junebug! Congrats, singers! Cute pics!

Beccad, Sorry about your fall and the sad funeral. Congrats on your Christmas tree!

Lu-is, That is so cool to feel hiccups!

Wanab, Congrats on your show! I bet the kids were cute.

Poppie, Cute pics! Glad your results came back negative.


----------



## beccad

That must be a relief Poppie :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

What a relief Poppie!

How are you feeling Becca, any better? :hugs:

So many exciting scans coming up, and so many adorable scan photos! :dance: :happydance: I love it! :D

Hi Wana! :wave: You're getting close to testing soon, right?! Maybe a nice Christmas gift??? ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and just a heads-up, one of our Junebugs, WelshMum, posted a pretty sad thread in third tri (not about the baby, but about her OH), in case anyone's interested in reading it. :hugs: She's having a rough go right now, poor darling that she is. :( Just wanted to mention it, so we can give her love and support through her difficult time.

I happened to just stumble across it by pure accident, and wanted to mention it sooner but my brain's been out the window this week. :dohh:

If you're reading, Welsh, :hugs: and love to you! xoxo


----------



## wanaBmummy

i don't know what's going on with Welsh but :hugs: and hope your ok.

Yeah swan it would be lovely but haven't really thought about any of it this month tbh and i'm not very hopeful. i'm sure AF will arrive as it usually does. 

Btw i'm not i'll the onther night must of just been a one off as i was fine the next day :)

I've got my first day off today and got up late (about 11am) and have been cleaning the house ever since. I like to have the time to clean the whole house on my own and take as long as i need. Its quite satisfying lol i think thats just left over from my OCD lol 

xxx


----------



## Nanner

I'll make sure to find Welsh's post today. I hope she's okay.

I love all the scan pics! :thumbup: Keep 'em coming!

Good news on the test Poppie! Glad all is well. :flower:

Wanna- Hoping for a nice Christmas surprise for you! :xmas10:

We had some bad news last night. There was another cave-in last night at the mine that my husband works at. He wasn't there at the time but did get called in for most of the night to help. Apparently, 8 miners were buried but all were pulled out fairly quickly. No one had any life threatening injuries but all were banged up. I work at the hospital they were taken to, and so far the staff seems optimistic. Unfortunately for the mine, a major area was taken out in the cave-in so it looks like it'll be shut down for a while (again). Not good news for workers so close to Christmas. Although, we're very grateful that no one was seriously hurt.
The US ladies might be noticing some things about it on the news. We've had a couple calls (early) this morning from friends back east that saw the report. I try not to watch them though since they're usually not very accurate and they paint the mining industry to be full of greedy, disconcerning corporate suites.

I hope everyone's Christmas plans are coming along. I love the holidays! 

I'm pretty much done with the baby's room! I've got a couple of woodworking projects started, but I'll post pics before I get them done. It turned out soooo cute!


----------



## lu-is

Poppie - glad you got good news from the Dr. :) That'll make your Thursday even better.

Kimberley - yay for 11 weeks! I'm sure your scan will be great. :thumbup:

CeeDee - it's a neat feeling. I think they were hiccupping again last night for a bit.

Becca - how'd the scan go?

Swan- Hi! All of this is so exciting, isn't it!! 
Thanks for the heads up on Welsh mom. :(

Wanna - Enjoy the day off! I could really use one of those.

Nanner - That's really a shame about the cave in. dang.. Glad to hear your nursery is almost complete though, I cannot wait to see pictures!! I can't decide what to do in the baby's room. :wacko: too many options.

Hi Mrs Mel! :)

I'm having a sad day today, darn hormones, I just feel like little things want to make me cry and then I think about more sad things and get more blue. I'm so glad I don't get this feeling often.


----------



## pink23

Hope welsh is ok.
I didn't like the hiccups they got annoying after a while as it felt like a trapped nerve lol
My one hip decided to hurt all day today hoping its nothing serious. Other than that I still have a sore throat and just won't go away and now caleb has it and I feel so sorry for him. xx
Hope everyones ok, looking forward to your update becca xx


----------



## beccad

Hi girls! Back from my scan and it's all good news, although baby was being a bit of a monkey and wouldn't show its neck for the sonographer to do the measurements, so I've got to go back tomorrow and hope it's moved a bit. It was wriggling around all over the place - so funny to see that when I can't feel it! I had to have the scan vaginally as the baby was lying in a vertical position, so couldn't be seen so well abdominally.

I've got some photos so I'll post them up later when I get around to scanning them.

Nanner, so scary about the mine and I'm so glad that those men were pulled out alive. Just doesn't bear thinking about does it...

ETA: just seen welsh-mum's post :cry:


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad things went well Becca! :hugs: But I hope tomorrow goes even better for you! :haha: Uncooperative little bugger! An active little baby on your hands, sounds like! ;)

Hope you're feeling better soon Pink! :( 

So sorry to hear about the cave-ins Nanner; that's so scary! I hope things work out for everyone soon, and glad that they were able to get everyone out okay.


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Friday everyone!! :happydance:
This time next week, I doubt any work will be being done and we'll be gearing up for 2 weeks off. 

I just read Welsh's post. How sad. I could not imagine going through anything like that. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to her. :(

*Becca *- glad the scan went well. Cheeky bubba not giving you measurements, at least you'll get to see it again today!

*Nanner *- sorry to hear about another cave in. :(

*Wana *- do you want to come and clean my house too?? :p

I hope everyone else is going along ok and you have a fantastic Friday and weekend.

:xmas23:


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, I had seen the mine collapse on the internet. I&#8217;m glad no one was seriously hurt. I can&#8217;t wait to see nursery pics. I still have so much to do with the nursery. 

Lu-is, I hope you feel better. I&#8217;ve had some days like that as well and I don&#8217;t like them.

Beccad, I&#8217;m glad your scan went well, although no measurements. I can&#8217;t wait to see pics.

Swanx, I&#8217;m going to go check out Welsh&#8217;s post. Thanks for letting us know.

I&#8217;m such a slacker. I still have a lot of Christmas shopping to do. Hubby and I are going out early Saturday morning and getting our Christmas shopping done. Baby girl is doing well, she&#8217;s constantly moving around. I have a follow up scan on Tuesday, so I&#8217;m excited about seeing her again.


----------



## kimberley3

ceedee bet it feels lovely knowing thats your little girly in there :D we are paying for a early gender scan which we will have in 5 weeks time so im excited for that :D will ou get more pics from the scan?

poppie how nice to have two weeks off thats what sucks at my work as its a 24 hr unit we dont get the hols and that off :( booo.

nanner im glad no1 got really hurt and its really sad about it happenign again, thoughts are with you and people you know who are affected by this. on a happier note lookign frward to seing your finished room :)

lu hope your feeling better turn that frown upside down :haha:

becca- lucky you getting to see baby twice in one week cant wait to see pics and it will be next tuesday :)

swan- i have msg welsh on her post poor lady, i know everything will be okay hope your doing well, has the nesting started? can not wait to see her picture when she is born 

wanna- my house tooo!

pink- its horrible when pou get a cold and your child or somebody less able gets it, i really feel for them, as like people at our home get ill they dont understand it and get alot of pain :( hope your feeling better soon with the hip too

sorry if i missed anybody out im hungry sleepy and im being forgetful!
!
hope jess is okay! and dodge and emily!

and me IM A LIME WOOO :D


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Just to say hi really, hope Welsh mum is alright will have to find her post. 

I was wondering about jess to hope she is doing alright. 

Swan when does your maternity leave start?? 

Wanan glad your shows have been going well. 

Two friends are coming up tommorrow and they dont know Im pregnant so am looking forward to showing my to many pies belly!!

Everyone on OH's side is very happy we are having a girl, and already discussing names, and middle names, and shortern version of names!!! 

OH and I have already discussed are few, but cant really settle on one, the one I like the most and thought Im going to have a girl and call her ... i hav decided Im not sure if im keen on the shorted version... which is a pain! I have the middle name sorted as its a family tradition for the first born girl to have it, so I have my aunite my grand ma, so thats nots to bad, but Oh's grandma wants us to have her mums name as a middle name, so we will see!!! 

better go, as Im at work!! 

hope everyone has a good weekend!1


----------



## singers_love

Just seen her post, how absolutley terrible, hopefully everything will get better. Am going to leave her a little supportive note.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Read Welsh's post after...i can't imagin how she's feeling :sad:

Poppie if your offering a free trip to Austrailia to clean your house then i'm in lol :D :D

Not much going on with me atm. I'm all prepared for christmas apart from needing to get the christmas food in. We do a 2 week shop to last past New Years so that we don't have to go in between.

We're busy over Christmas...my parents are coming to ours christmas day, we are off to my sister's on boxing day where my other sister and nephews will be also. We are going to DH mum's the day after and then to Dh'd nan and bamps the day after that where they do an xmas party where his dad, brother, niece and nephews, aunty, uncle and cousins will all be. So a very busy 4 days for us!! I did hope i'd have a baby bump by this time to be showing off to everyone but oh well ....Just means i'll hopefully will have a baby bump to show off during the summer months in nice floaty tops and dresses :D :D xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hubby seems to forget that although i may be a bit of a tough nut sometimes that i'm still a girl and not one of the rugby lads lol He just tried to throw me onto the sofa playing about and in the process full on headbutted me in the cheek!! Owww!! I burst into tears and its slightly swollen and throbbing now :( He did apologise i don't know how many times and gave me cuddles and made me a cuppa. I think he felt really bad love him xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Morning Ladies!! :flower:

Well i turn 30 today and hubby is in the kitchen making pancakes and im in the living room playing with Lego :haha:

Hope everyone is safe and well x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy Birthday Mazzy!!! 

:cake::dance::headspin::happydance::cake:


----------



## kimberley3

happy birthday :D


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello Ladies,

I wanted to say a huge thank you for your kind thoughts and wishes - it really means alot to me.

Gary is still fighting and continues to suprise the doctors. Both his pupils are responding to light now ans today he has started to move his right leg. His right hand is moving alot and he is fiddeling with my hand. He has a very bad chest infection and abseses on his lungs but he is on antibiotics.

It is a very slow process but I know he will fight for us.

I was checked over in the pregnancy assesment unit on tuesday and all is well with baby thank god!


----------



## beccad

:hugs: Welsh. I'm glad he's responding and I will keep you in my thoughts and hope Gary continues to get better. I'm glad you're ok too xxx

Happy Birthday Mazzy! It's my birthday on Monday, but I'm a little bit older - will be 32.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey Welsh glad he's improving, showing he's a fighter :) and glad to hear baby is all good :D

Just a question Mazzy and Becca ..did it suck growing up with your birthday so close to Christmas or did it never really bother you? i've always wondered xxx


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> Hey Welsh glad he's improving, showing he's a fighter :) and glad to hear baby is all good :D
> 
> Just a question Mazzy and Becca ..did it suck growing up with your birthday so close to Christmas or did it never really bother you? i've always wondered xxx

Yeah it bothers me loads more now than when I was a kid. For example today (and this is fairly typical) DH organised an afternoon tea thing for my birthday, gave people plenty of notice and had a number of people say they could come. Then this last week some people suddenly had family obligations come up 'because of Christmas' and a couple of people couldn't come because they were ill, although to be fair they can't help that. :dohh: The days are as short as they're ever going to be, it's freezing cold, restaurants always try and make you have a christmas menu (ie. christmas dinner - I just want a nice steak on my birthday, but apparently too much trouble!), and bars are full of people celebrating christmas etc. People give me joint presents - I don't give people joint birthday & valentines/Easter/Halloween gifts FFS! It wasn't so bad when I was a child as my parents were very careful to separate Christmas from my birthday. As an adult I have no expectations of anything much happening for my birthday - DH was really cross on my behalf today, but it's just normal for me. It might just be my friends being crap, but I know other people who have Christmas birthdays who have similar complaints about it all.

I'm aware I sound a bit prima-donna ish about the whole thing, but it's not as if I'm expecting much from people, just the same consideration that everyone gives to non-December birthdays really... If we were still TTCing I'd have stopped for the month that would have meant a December birthday...

ETA: sorry - the subject always gets me ranting :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Welsh glad he's improving, showing he's a fighter :) and glad to hear baby is all good :D
> 
> Just a question Mazzy and Becca ..did it suck growing up with your birthday so close to Christmas or did it never really bother you? i've always wondered xxx
> 
> Yeah it bothers me loads more now than when I was a kid. For example today (and this is fairly typical) DH organised an afternoon tea thing for my birthday, gave people plenty of notice and had a number of people say they could come. Then this last week some people suddenly had family obligations come up 'because of Christmas' and a couple of people couldn't come because they were ill, although to be fair they can't help that. :dohh: The days are as short as they're ever going to be, it's freezing cold, restaurants always try and make you have a christmas menu (ie. christmas dinner - I just want a nice steak on my birthday, but apparently too much trouble!), and bars are full of people celebrating christmas etc. People give me joint presents - I don't give people joint birthday & valentines/Easter/Halloween gifts FFS! It wasn't so bad when I was a child as my parents were very careful to separate Christmas from my birthday. As an adult I have no expectations of anything much happening for my birthday - DH was really cross on my behalf today, but it's just normal for me. It might just be my friends being crap, but I know other people who have Christmas birthdays who have similar complaints about it all.
> 
> I'm aware I sound a bit prima-donna ish about the whole thing, but it's not as if I'm expecting much from people, just the same consideration that everyone gives to non-December birthdays really... If we were still TTCing I'd have stopped for the month that would have meant a December birthday...
> 
> ETA: sorry - the subject always gets me ranting :haha:Click to expand...

No worries i've never thought it could be that fun. My birthday is September and i quite like it :) 

There's 3 children at nursery who i feel sorry for...there is a set of twins who's birthday is the 22nd. Well they have to share a birthday for starters let alone 3 days before Christmas and there is another little boy who's birthday IS Christmas day.

I know people like my friend who's is on the 4th don't get christmasy until after their birthday but i mean that close to christmas it isn't really possible is it.

Mum loves her birthday because she's got 6 months till her birthday and the 6 months till Christmas because her birthday is June lol xxx


----------



## beccad

DH has scanned in the sonograph pictures so here they are!

https://i44.tinypic.com/2cx9qww.jpg

and this one isn't so clear but you can sort of see it

https://i41.tinypic.com/21e6o0y.jpg


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww they are lovely becca :D 

I was literally just coming on here to have a whinge and say i'm having one of those moments where i just feel like...

*I WANT TO BE PREGNANT!!! *

That is all xxx


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> Mum loves her birthday because she's got 6 months till her birthday and the 6 months till Christmas because her birthday is June lol xxx

Yeah I'm quite pleased that this baby is going to have a summer birthday for that reason :thumbup: Although now people are banging on about it being young in the school year. You just can't win :dohh: :haha: :shrug: Everyone has an opinion about everything it seems :wacko:

Big hugs hun. I remember feeling like that and it's totally crappy. It will happen for you soon - I think plenty of people take a little while to conceive but just never talk about it. I don't know about you but I only ever really hear about the surprise or quick conceptions - "I wasn't expecting it to happen so fast!" etc., which is amazing for them and wouldn't we all like it to happen that way, but I think for a significant number it's just not the case. Just that nobody talks about it!

Plus being preggo over christmas is rubbish! I just keep thinking about all the nice cheese I can't eat. (Total whinging minnie today, I know!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Welsh glad he's improving, showing he's a fighter :) and glad to hear baby is all good :D
> 
> Just a question Mazzy and Becca ..did it suck growing up with your birthday so close to Christmas or did it never really bother you? i've always wondered xxx
> 
> Yeah it bothers me loads more now than when I was a kid. For example today (and this is fairly typical) DH organised an afternoon tea thing for my birthday, gave people plenty of notice and had a number of people say they could come. Then this last week some people suddenly had family obligations come up 'because of Christmas' and a couple of people couldn't come because they were ill, although to be fair they can't help that. :dohh: The days are as short as they're ever going to be, it's freezing cold, restaurants always try and make you have a christmas menu (ie. christmas dinner - I just want a nice steak on my birthday, but apparently too much trouble!), and bars are full of people celebrating christmas etc. People give me joint presents - I don't give people joint birthday & valentines/Easter/Halloween gifts FFS! It wasn't so bad when I was a child as my parents were very careful to separate Christmas from my birthday. As an adult I have no expectations of anything much happening for my birthday - DH was really cross on my behalf today, but it's just normal for me. It might just be my friends being crap, but I know other people who have Christmas birthdays who have similar complaints about it all.
> 
> I'm aware I sound a bit prima-donna ish about the whole thing, but it's not as if I'm expecting much from people, just the same consideration that everyone gives to non-December birthdays really... If we were still TTCing I'd have stopped for the month that would have meant a December birthday...
> 
> ETA: sorry - the subject always gets me ranting :haha:Click to expand...




beccad said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Mum loves her birthday because she's got 6 months till her birthday and the 6 months till Christmas because her birthday is June lol xxx
> 
> Yeah I'm quite pleased that this baby is going to have a summer birthday for that reason :thumbup: Although now people are banging on about it being young in the school year. You just can't win :dohh: :haha: :shrug: Everyone has an opinion about everything it seems :wacko:
> 
> Big hugs hun. I remember feeling like that and it's totally crappy. It will happen for you soon - I think plenty of people take a little while to conceive but just never talk about it. I don't know about you but I only ever really hear about the surprise or quick conceptions - "I wasn't expecting it to happen so fast!" etc., which is amazing for them and wouldn't we all like it to happen that way, but I think for a significant number it's just not the case. Just that nobody talks about it!
> 
> Plus being preggo over christmas is rubbish! I just keep thinking about all the nice cheese I can't eat. (Total whinging minnie today, I know!)Click to expand...

Your right you can never win lol thats what DH hated that he was one of the very youngest being an August baby which is why i like September as well because i was one of the eldest in the year.

Thanks becca. I think its made worse by the fact i keep thinking 'how is it taking so long when we got pregnant by accident whilst having the merina coil fitted' we'd only been on it a few months. ahh well everythign happens for a reason. We wouldnt be where we are today if it hadn't of happened. We had the miscarriage and then decided to move out and move the wedding forward a year and its just been on the up since then. I'd just like to add to a baba Gibbs to the family now :)

DH keeps saying he's not worried because it'll happen one day which i find quite funny becuase he doesn't know that for deffinate but as long as he's happy lol 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are having nice weekends. We've not done too much just popped out yesterday and picked up a bath for baby bug. It's one of those contoured ones for when they are little they can just sort of sit in there, then when they are bigger they can sit up at the other end. Wasn't to expensive either.

I've been a bit dizzy today, had to go let hubby finish the shopping while I sat down with a drink outside the supermarket. Came home and rested for about an hour. I felt silly but I guess this is what can happen. I suppose I just need to take it easy and make hubby help out more with this housework.

*Welsh *- hello hun, glad to hear that there's been some improvement with your husband and you and the baby are doing ok. Thoughts and prayers still coming your way. xoxox

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAZZY!!* :cake:

*Becca *- gorgeous scan pics! :)


*This time next week it will be Christmas Day!*
:xmas6::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16::xmas23:


----------



## Dinah93

Happy belated Birthday Mazzy, you sound like your DH is a cracker enough to make up for some miserable mates. 

Glad things are looking up for you Welshmum, you seem to have such a positive attitude generally that I'm sure you're coping better than most people, and that will be a huge strength to your family. 

I've had a few comments on mine being young in the school year, to which I reply that my DHs brother is a July baby and some sort of actuary accountant/stock trader whose first job is netting over e120,000+ bonus, his three cousins are all May/June and are respectively a doctor, a lawyer and a gynecologist, so clearly their birthdays didn't hold them back. Conversely my brother is a September baby and if he rouses himself to remember to apply for jobs after uni I'll probably faint. 

Does anyone know if the alcohol is burnt off during the heating of mulled wine? I was told this week it's all gone, if it's true it would be nice to have a cup, but I'm not having any if it's still a bit boozy. 

Christmas tree STILL not decorated - DH has a proper flu/cold with chest infection and much as he tried to be useful yesterday he was just too ill so I sent him to bed. If he wakes up and still isn't well I'm just going to move him to the sofa so he can watch and do it myself as I think that's the closest we're going to get to doing it together this year.


----------



## Mazzy17

beccad said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Welsh glad he's improving, showing he's a fighter :) and glad to hear baby is all good :D
> 
> Just a question Mazzy and Becca ..did it suck growing up with your birthday so close to Christmas or did it never really bother you? i've always wondered xxx
> 
> Yeah it bothers me loads more now than when I was a kid. For example today (and this is fairly typical) DH organised an afternoon tea thing for my birthday, gave people plenty of notice and had a number of people say they could come. Then this last week some people suddenly had family obligations come up 'because of Christmas' and a couple of people couldn't come because they were ill, although to be fair they can't help that. :dohh: The days are as short as they're ever going to be, it's freezing cold, restaurants always try and make you have a christmas menu (ie. christmas dinner - I just want a nice steak on my birthday, but apparently too much trouble!), and bars are full of people celebrating christmas etc. People give me joint presents - I don't give people joint birthday & valentines/Easter/Halloween gifts FFS! It wasn't so bad when I was a child as my parents were very careful to separate Christmas from my birthday. As an adult I have no expectations of anything much happening for my birthday - DH was really cross on my behalf today, but it's just normal for me. It might just be my friends being crap, but I know other people who have Christmas birthdays who have similar complaints about it all.
> 
> I'm aware I sound a bit prima-donna ish about the whole thing, but it's not as if I'm expecting much from people, just the same consideration that everyone gives to non-December birthdays really... If we were still TTCing I'd have stopped for the month that would have meant a December birthday...
> 
> ETA: sorry - the subject always gets me ranting :haha:Click to expand...


Couldnt agree more! I gave up trying to organise stuff since when i last organized a meal for my 21st only 1 person knew it was my birthday out of my friends(16) so i thought f*ck it and spent the rest of my birthdays with Chinese food and a film with my family....and then when i met hubby Chinese and film with him...since i have been with him i have even gotten birthday cake!!!

When is your birthday Becca? Have i missed it? Sorry if i have :cake:

Me and hubby have decided not to try when the due date is in late November and December...although a Halloween Baby would be awesome! :haha:


----------



## Mazzy17

Here is an awww link :flower:

https://theberry.com/2011/12/17/surprise-weekend-awww-34-photos/


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Belated Birthday *Mazzy*!

Wow *Beccad*, amazing scan photos - so pleased that all is looking so good!

*Welshmum*, so so sorry to hear the sad news - really promising that he's showing signs of improvement, wishing him a speedy recovery and hope you are coping ok. You seem like one very strong lady :)

*Wana*, I completely understand how you're feeling, month 7 for us now and really feeling like it's not going to happen. Silly, really, as I know it will one day, but still I really didn't imagine it would be so hard. Always here if you want to have a moan about it, I know I might appreciate a whinging partner from time to time :)

Waves to everyone else, hope you're all ok and all getting ready for Christmas - it's not long now! xx


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, yeah I usually just have a nice meal with DH or my family if we happen to see them. My birthday is tomorrow - 19th.

Poppie - is your blood pressure low? I get like that and when I last saw the midwife she told me I had to be careful because of my low blood pressure. It was 90/50 last time it was checked. I got out of bed too quickly this morning in a rush to the bathroom, and my vision started to swirl and I nearly fell down the stairs. I'm going to get a baby gate to put at the top of the stairs, so there's something to break my fall, as it's happened a few times, mostly in the middle of the night when I'm half asleep. I never thought it'd be ME needing the baby gate :rofl:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mrs Mel said:


> Happy Belated Birthday *Mazzy*!
> 
> Wow *Beccad*, amazing scan photos - so pleased that all is looking so good!
> 
> *Welshmum*, so so sorry to hear the sad news - really promising that he's showing signs of improvement, wishing him a speedy recovery and hope you are coping ok. You seem like one very strong lady :)
> 
> *Wana*, I completely understand how you're feeling, month 7 for us now and really feeling like it's not going to happen. Silly, really, as I know it will one day, but still I really didn't imagine it would be so hard. Always here if you want to have a moan about it, I know I might appreciate a whinging partner from time to time :)
> 
> Waves to everyone else, hope you're all ok and all getting ready for Christmas - it's not long now! xx

aww thanks and yeah feel free to have a moan if you want :) you can message me whenever. It is one of those things where you feel like the whole 'it only takes once' was just made up to stop you having sex/unprotected sex when younger lol. 

wouldn't it be funny if we both get out BFP at a similar time now :) when is you AF due to arrive..are we anywhere near similar cycles??

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i have told hubby that as of 2nd January weightloss is going to be my 2nd goal! I am in the plus sized region and i would like it lowered 1, might actually help with the baby making, 2 I actually looked in the mirror and saw all of myself and wasnt THAT happy. 2012 is going to be a positive year!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday *Mazzy*!
> 
> Wow *Beccad*, amazing scan photos - so pleased that all is looking so good!
> 
> *Welshmum*, so so sorry to hear the sad news - really promising that he's showing signs of improvement, wishing him a speedy recovery and hope you are coping ok. You seem like one very strong lady :)
> 
> *Wana*, I completely understand how you're feeling, month 7 for us now and really feeling like it's not going to happen. Silly, really, as I know it will one day, but still I really didn't imagine it would be so hard. Always here if you want to have a moan about it, I know I might appreciate a whinging partner from time to time :)
> 
> Waves to everyone else, hope you're all ok and all getting ready for Christmas - it's not long now! xx
> 
> aww thanks and yeah feel free to have a moan if you want :) you can message me whenever. It is one of those things where you feel like the whole 'it only takes once' was just made up to stop you having sex/unprotected sex when younger lol.
> 
> wouldn't it be funny if we both get out BFP at a similar time now :) when is you AF due to arrive..are we anywhere near similar cycles??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I know, I was so paranoid about falling pregnant in my teens, seems so funny now!
I'm on about 3DPO, think I'm due AF at the end of the month. Would LOVE it if we got out BFP'S at the same time! xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww cool i'm a little more ahead of you* MrsMel*..I'm 8dpo (well i thnk anyway) and due 22nd so end of next week.

I'm just not thinking about it this month tbh because last cycle i had so much going on was convinced i'd get my BFP and didn't so whatever will be will be :) My boobs are a bit different again a bit uncomfortable and have filled out a bit and i'm feeling a bit icky on and off. All the same as last cycle. I've not had any bleeding this time round so who knows.
*
MrsMel *i can't remember do you do the whole charting and temping thing? I have said to hubby that after New Year if we don't get a BFP this cycle i may start temping. I'll have a think about it. 

*Mazzy* like i said before i've put on weight since the wedding and i'm just not that worried about it any more. I mean i'm not that big anyway but i'm not tiny. But we'll soon see how i'm looking after Christmas as we've just done our 2 week Christmas food shop and have FILLED the cupboards lol 

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

I definitely have put on more weight since the wedding. Im at my heaviest (16st!) and would like to get down a bit.


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> aww cool i'm a little more ahead of you* MrsMel*..I'm 8dpo (well i thnk anyway) and due 22nd so end of next week.
> 
> I'm just not thinking about it this month tbh because last cycle i had so much going on was convinced i'd get my BFP and didn't so whatever will be will be :) My boobs are a bit different again a bit uncomfortable and have filled out a bit and i'm feeling a bit icky on and off. All the same as last cycle. I've not had any bleeding this time round so who knows.
> *
> MrsMel *i can't remember do you do the whole charting and temping thing? I have said to hubby that after New Year if we don't get a BFP this cycle i may start temping. I'll have a think about it.
> 
> *Mazzy* like i said before i've put on weight since the wedding and i'm just not that worried about it any more. I mean i'm not that big anyway but i'm not tiny. But we'll soon see how i'm looking after Christmas as we've just done our 2 week Christmas food shop and have FILLED the cupboards lol
> 
> xxx

Good luck hun! I've been trying to relax about the whole thing and not sympton spot too much, but it is hard!
Yes, I do chart and temp each month - I have fairly regular cycles but I have found that I can OV as early as CD12 and as late (like this month) as CD17, so I like to chart, just to be sure we're trying at the right time :)

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

right girls please can you have a read of this thread and tell me if i was out of order or not.

https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/828695-do-you-relly-need-wait.html

After trying to be helpful and just try and give an insight i feel like i have been attacked for it and now feel totally deflated. 

was i really that much in the wrong?? 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

I thought I would add some photos are our nearly newly decorated nursery space.

How is everyone?

Wanna Im sure you must be frustrated, but I know this sounds weird and not very helpfull but I think everything happens for a reason, Im sure it will happen it will just be at the right time!

Becca I loved seeing the scan pics.. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.
 



Attached Files:







181220111169.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









181220111170.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









181220111171.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









181220111172.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3









181220111173.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww they are lovely pics...the nursery is fab!!

I know i had a moment yeasterday but i wouldn't say im fustrated. I'm actually dealing with the whole TTC thing alot better than i expected i would and i agree with the everything happens for a reason part :) 

The only reason i had a moment yeasterday was because i was just having a general bad day and got into one of those 'i feel sorry for myself' moods lol i won't lie i was a bit miserable yeasterday lol xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana, people get so uppity sometimes! Try not to worry about it - they're people you're never likely to meet and even if your thread was offensive (I don't think it was!) I do sometimes wonder about people's responses. It's nice that they don't have anything worse to get worked up about, you know?

Singers, love the nursery photos. I was thinking about doing some sort of jungle theme, or even just bright colours that will 'age' a bit more with the baby.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks Becca :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Wana*, you know what they say - you can't please all of the people all of the time - try not to take it personally :)

*Singers*, love the nursery!

x


----------



## wanaBmummy

i know i'm alright i just felt kinda woah what just happened here. Oh well won't bother next time. 

Anyway back to work tomorrow and then lasst day Firday until 2nd January 2012!! :shocked: I've got quite a good day Friday as well as i start at 11.45am and finish at 5.00pm :D :D 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! Monday again, but it's only 6 sleeps til Christmas and 21 weeks for me!! :happydance:

I hope everyone had a good weekend. 



beccad said:


> Poppie - is your blood pressure low? I get like that and when I last saw the midwife she told me I had to be careful because of my low blood pressure. It was 90/50 last time it was checked. I got out of bed too quickly this morning in a rush to the bathroom, and my vision started to swirl and I nearly fell down the stairs. I'm going to get a baby gate to put at the top of the stairs, so there's something to break my fall, as it's happened a few times, mostly in the middle of the night when I'm half asleep. I never thought it'd be ME needing the baby gate :rofl:

Well I've had a history of high blood pressure but it's been great for the pregnancy so far. It could have got low and probably did as we'd gone down to the shops after a big night sleep and I'd only had some toast for breakfast. Also thinking back I probably didn't drink enough water over the past evening either. It's a bit scary isn't it, feeling like you are going to fall. I have to remember not to get out of bed too quickly.

*Wana *- In regards to your post, I think you were fine in posting what you did. It's just your opinion and you're entitled to it. Unfortunately other people on forums are very quick to speak their mind and shut people down. I find it sad people do it as a lot like to use forums as a place to vent their frustrations or just post because they want to get something off their chest. It's not always the nice, safe place we think it is. :( I am sending loads of :dust: to you and *Mrs Mel* for a :bfp: early in the new year.

*Singers* - love your nursery. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Very much looking forward to finishing up on Friday this week. Usually they put on pizzas and let us go after lunch, so fingers crossed.


I hope everyone else is well??

Have a great week!!
:xmas6:


----------



## Dinah93

That is a fantastic nursery Singers, I love love love it! 

I think some ladies might be a bit touchy wana as if they're posting on the TTC forum clearly they want children, and many of them might really want to be trying now, but for whatever reason can't. You always have to plan that you may fall the first month, and not that it might take a year, so some of them might be a bit upset that you're telling them to do what they really want to do when they can't. Personally I posted on there for a few months before I got my implant out, I wanted children but I wasn't ready mentally and financially to try - if we had fallen straight away it would have been a disaster and I could have only taken 4 months maternity, whereas because I had about 3 months WTTC and then 5 months TTC we got in a much better position and can afford to take the full year now. The 5 months TTC also made me aware of how much I really wanted this - if I'd fallen straight away I'm sure I'd have had many freak outs about not being ready by now! I think you've just hit upon a subject which is painful for many people, maybe those who are waiting as theirs is currently too young to want a second one as well who took a long time to conceive the first time are scared of exactly what you're suggesting that it might take ages so this is a difficult thread for them to read.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its Monday!! and its 8.30am here which means i'm off to work soon :)

6 days till Christmas ...i'm actually getting quite excited now!!

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's so nearly Christmas! :D
I love this week!


----------



## Mazzy17

I love this week! The only problem is that the Partners at my work very kindly let us have afternoons off at seasonal times :happydance: but we dont know until the day itself. However i work with a complete tit who hounds the partners and office manager "are we leaving early, are we leaving early, what time are we leaving" Last year he hounded them that much they said sod it now early leaves!! :gun:


----------



## pink23

It's so cold. Just checked our bedroom and we have damp . It gets so cold in there .
Hope everyone's ok, definitely mrs mel and wana to gt bfps and mazzy to new years present would be gret x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks pink, fingers crossed! x


----------



## swanxxsong

Goodness, I&#8217;m so behind! :haha: We were away for the weekend, so catching up now!

One week left until Christmas, basically &#8211; who&#8217;s still got some shopping to do??? I&#8217;m sheepishly raising my hand, though thankfully I only have one person left for whom I must buy. But I work all week and I dare not venture to the shops this weekend&#8230; so I need to figure out something for my FIL, and FAST!!! Eep. Maybe I need a trip to Lowe&#8217;s tonight. :rofl:

Kimberley &#8211; nesting has been on and off with me lately. The house is such clutter due to the nursery being 99% done, so I need to kick hubby into gear so we can start moving all the baby&#8217;s stuff into HER room because I&#8217;m going nuts having it all over the place. :haha: Congrats on becoming a lime &#8211; what a great milestone! :D How are you feeling??

Singers &#8211; I don&#8217;t start until the baby comes, unless medically I am signed off from work. I am only permitted 6 weeks paid and then another 6 if I wish to take it (unpaid through FMLA), plus the almost 3 weeks I&#8217;ve saved of my PTO time. So I&#8217;m saving my PTO as long as possible and if I need to use it in January, I will. I can&#8217;t start my paid leave until the baby&#8217;s birth (or, actually, a week after her birth) so if I take it too soon and she comes late, I&#8217;d have to return to work or accept no pay. :| It&#8217;s really frustrating because I&#8217;m starting to get very uncomfortable and such at work, but&#8230; :shrug: I just keep praying that maybe she will want to come at 37 weeks. :D haha.

Your nursery looks great, btw, Singers &#8211; I love it! 

Happy belated birthday Mazzy!! :hugs:

WelshMum, so many :hugs: to you. Glad hubby is fighting hard and will be praying for you both! Glad your assessment went well &#8211; you&#8217;re getting so close to the end chickadee! :D

Happy birthday Becca! :hugs: Hope you have a wonderful day! Great scan pics too, they look fabulous!

:hugs: Wana &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re feeling broody and down. I know, that&#8217;s not a pleasant feeling. It&#8217;s sometimes so difficult to understand how and why things work out in the manner that they do, and it&#8217;s no fun! But things will get better. :) :hugs: And it&#8217;s completely normal to have those moments &#8211; I feel everyone&#8217;s entitled to them. ;) Even if they&#8217;re not exactly fun. xD

Dinah, I have no idea about the mulled wine, but I&#8217;d be interested to know. Not sure what temps wine needs to burn off&#8230; Hm. I use it in cooking sometimes, but that&#8217;s about it. xD 

:hugs: to you, Mrs Mel. I hope you have a wonderful holiday!! (and that you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:)

:wave: and :hugs: to anyone I may have missed &#8211; so sorry!

Things here are&#8230; crazy. And I&#8217;m exhausted. I&#8217;m really ready to hit the end&#8230; :haha: Only 7 more weeks&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; :rofl: 

:dust: and :hugs: to those getting close to testing! :dance:


----------



## swanxxsong

...^^ my post up there? One giant hugfest. LMAO. I didn't realize that until I hit post. Guess I'm feeling a bit huggy today. ;)


----------



## Mazzy17

Its good to spread the hugs!! :hugs::hug:


----------



## CeeDee

Happy belated birthday, Mazzy!

Happy Birthday, Beccad!

Cute pics Beccad! How are you feeling? I agree that it&#8217;s hard to be pregnant over Christmas. No drinking, no summer sausage, etc. It&#8217;s worth it though.

Wanab, My baby will be born around Easter. I wonder how that will work out. Your time will come. We will be here to provide so much advice and support when it happens.

Singers, I love the nursery art. So cute!

Swanx, Hugs are good. Keep them coming.


----------



## pink23

happy v day ceedee xx


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks for reminding me, Pink! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

Gosh so you can only take 12 weeks + holiday time Swan? That's so little - I don't think we UK ladies realise how lucky we have it. 

Just been to the midwife, BP is up a bit, still in the allowed range but high enough to raise a few eyebrows. Going to have to see if it goes down a bit next week when I'm off. The clinics next week are 8.30-9.30 Tuesday and Wednesday morning, which is less than ideal given we need to be an hour and a bit away at 10am both days to drop people at the airport. DH may have to do the airport run alone, and I'll ask my mum or dad if they could give me a lift as this clinic is 10 miles away, none closer are open that week. I'd be amazed if the BP is low with relatives coming and going and my first ever Christmas lunch to cook (for 8 people, breaking in gently!).


----------



## beccad

What the heck is summer sausage? Sounds rude :haha:

Dinah, sorry you're still struggling with the blood pressure. I hope christmas isn't too stressful for you! I've defo been drunk on mulled wine before so go easy on it!

Pink, are you in rented or do you own? Either way it's probably good to get a dehumidifier. We have one and it's amazing how much moisture comes out of the air sometimes. We don't use it so much where we are now, but in the flat we sold last year it was always damp (no idea why!) and the dehumidifier would sometimes be sucking a litre of water every 24 hours, which is just mad.

Swan, rubbish news about the mat leave, or lack thereof! We are very lucky in this country - I think a lot of people don't appreciate it, but then by comparison to some other European countries we actually get relatively little! Entitled to 12 months off and 9 of that is paid at a statutory rate by the government. I get extra from my employer - full pay for six months followed by three months government pay, which is about as good as it gets in the UK.


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, No it&#8217;s not rude. Summer sausage is meat that has been dried and/or smoked and then put into logs to be eaten with crackers and cheese. I might not have explained it to well, but the link below should help. My favorite comes from Hickory Farms: https://www.hickoryfarms.com/item/beef-summer-sausage/000211


----------



## Mazzy17

Happy birthday becca!!!!! :happydance::cake::yipee::headspin::friends::drunk:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow alots gone on today!!

Happy Birthday *Becca*!!! 

Becca's right about the dehumidifier *Pink*, my parents get really bad damp in the house their in..its quite old and they've found the dehumidifier has helped alot.

Sorry to hear about your blood preasure *Dinah*

I hadn't realised how much Maternity Pay can vary. My work provides 6 weeks full pay and the other 30 (?) weeks is gov paid and then if you want the last 3 months to make it 1 year then its unpaid.

I'm planning to work up until a week before my due date hopefully, and then take 6 months off, then go back to work. Obviously its just a idea and may not go at all to plan. But we'll see when the time comes :D

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy V-Day CeeDee! :happydance: Another milestone!

Mmm, summer sausage. All that deliciousness from Hickory Farms SO GOOD. :D I got a bottle of wine at the Christmas exchange for OHs family this year  the girl who pulled my name gave me a bottle of the wine her dad made that was released just after I found out I was pregnant, and she saved one so I can drink it to celebrate post-baby. So sweet of her! They know I do love my Riesling! So Im looking forward to opening that for a special occasion in 2012. 

Maternity leave in the US is a joke, but eh  such is life! :haha: The only thing that disappoints me is that Id love to take off a year and then, once Im more comfortable, enroll her into a preschool or something. But due to the length Im permitted, Id have to find a new job once that year was up :shrug: So were leaning toward me being home for 2-3 years, then when shes old enough, enroll her into preschool and I would begin working PT. Though by that point, we may be ready for another :haha: We will see! But our options look to be best that I stay home temporarily, then return to a PT of some sorts once shes able to fend for herself a bit more. Were still trying to decide what options will work best for our family, but I have faith that it will work out somehow. :) At least when I am getting my partial pay for the first 6 weeks, hubby will be working extra hours for tax season, so that will balance us a little better!


----------



## pink23

Going to look for dehumidifier x 
We get upto 39 weeks paid at various rates then 3 months unpaid. I need to sort mine out as I get weekend money and think I won't on maternity leave which is a big drop x so will try and work till 37 weeks as my section will be at 38 weeks x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all.

LOL at Summer Sausage! :haha: I does sound rude! We call it Cabanossi or Cabana. Funny how things are called different things in different areas. Where I used to live (in NSW) it was called cabanossi, but here in Victoria it's Cabana.

Sorry to hear about your BP *Dinah*, I hope it improves for you.

Happy Birthday Becca, I hope you had a lovely day. :cake:

I hope everyone else is doing ok.... counting down the minutes!!

:xmas3:


----------



## Dinah93

Wow 6 months full pay Beccad - who do you work for because I suddenly feel the urge to retrain! I work for local government and get 6 weeks full pay, a further 12 weeks at half pay + SMP (works out about £450 a month less than usual I think) and then up to week 39 just on SMP. Hoping to take the full year, but it's possible I'll have to return after 9 months.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Birthday Beccad, made it just in time! x


----------



## kimberley3

happy birthday becca :D


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, 

Happy birthday BeccaD. 

I was just looking for opinons really??

Anyone going to be using Cloth nappies?? If so what type are you thinking of getting??

Also Am I the only person on here who hasnt bought anything for the baby yet? (apart from decorating the nursery)... Im wondering whether I should have already started stocking up?? 

Feeling totally unmotivated and tired today. Had to change my MW appointment to the week later as OH family has a do on that day, so cant ask her about it. I thought I was suppose to be feeling more normal now! 

Sorry about the moany post. 

hope everyone is ok, and looking forward to the christmas holidays! 

All parents are coming to ours for christmas seemed like such a good idea, perhaps I should have re thought this!!


----------



## CeeDee

I&#8217;m still back and forth about cloth diapers. I&#8217;ve researched them and I like Flip and Fuzzinbunz. I&#8217;ve gotten a swing, playard, car seat and bassinet for my little one. I have not started on the nursery though.


----------



## beccad

Dinah93 said:


> Wow 6 months full pay Beccad - who do you work for because I suddenly feel the urge to retrain! I work for local government and get 6 weeks full pay, a further 12 weeks at half pay + SMP (works out about £450 a month less than usual I think) and then up to week 39 just on SMP. Hoping to take the full year, but it's possible I'll have to return after 9 months.

I work for one of the research councils, which are partially government funded, partial research grants from charities and other philanthropic organisations. I think you get the same package of you work for central government too :thumbup: Local govt is a different matter altogether, though!



singers_love said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was just looking for opinons really??
> 
> Anyone going to be using Cloth nappies?? If so what type are you thinking of getting??
> 
> Also Am I the only person on here who hasnt bought anything for the baby yet? (apart from decorating the nursery)... Im wondering whether I should have already started stocking up??

I'm hoping to use cloth nappies. I haven't really looked into the different types yet, but my local authority lends out trial kits, which has lots of different types you can try over a period of three weeks (I think). Means you don't have to take a risk on buying something that might not be right! Quite a few councils have schemes like this, presumably to reduce the number of nappies going to landfill, so it might be worth seeing if your council has a scheme https://www.goreal.org.uk/supporters/local-authorities

I haven't bought a single baby item yet, but I was waiting until after my scan to do so. I'll probably hang on until the new year before i do anything really. I need to speak to my SIL to see what I can borrow from her - I know she's got a moses basket and a bouncy chair so hoping to borrow that. I think the first thing I'm going to need are maternity clothes! I don't need them just yet, but I don't think it's going to be very long...


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey singers 

I've looked into cloth nappies as mum used them with me and we use them in work :)
I love the Little Lamb nappies from what i've looked into :) They don't do the funky wraps but you can get those seperatly else where.

Although DH isn't to keen on trying to use them on a newborn so we might get some eco disposables for the first month :) 

xxx


----------



## pink23

I used them with caleb later on and wish I had earlier. In only bought from eBay some cheapies and had no problems tbh. Will definately use again xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
I am home today, having a sick day as my parents are arriving this morning. I hate having to call in sick to work so I felt bad about it but at least I have the pregnancy excuse.

I'm not planning to use cloth nappies, but a lot of friends have and liked them. They are pretty cute.

*Singers* - hope you are feeling better.

I had to come back to edit this post to say that hubby felt the babk kick last night! He has been impatient and cranky with me over the last week because i wanted him to feel, then last night he definitely felt it and just smiled and said "maybe" when I asked if he felt it, then he said, "Yeah!" cuz he got many more kicks after that! It was awesome! :)

Talk soon xoxoxo


----------



## kimberley3

<3 have been move forward a week so due duare is now 29th june and im 12weeks4 any gender guesses :D
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1840.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww thats fab poppie bet your hubby was chuffed !!

and love the scan pick kim....sooo tiny :) i'm going to say girl just because that seems to be the theme running through Junebugs lol

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

Any more for any more :)


----------



## Dinah93

I think girl too, but I don't know why - just feels girl. 

Also planning to use cloth nappies, haven't taken any time to look into it yet though.


----------



## beccad

Ahh lovely Kimberley!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm going to guess boy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Awww, great pic Kimberley! I bet you are so happy! :dance:


----------



## CeeDee

I think it's a girl kimbereley for the same reason as wanab.


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm soooo tierd lol couldn't get to sleep last night and have worked 7.30 - 6.15 which equals shattered and i've got the same day tomorrow.

Did all you pregnant ladies struggle with the pregnancy tiredness and working...i think that'll be my downfall lol :)

ooo 3 days till Christmas!! 2 days left in work!! looking forward to saturday as me and my mum get together and do all the Christmaqs baking like ginger bread and brownies, sausage rolls and mince pies etc 

do you have any sort of family traditions around Christmas time??

xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana I'm not so tired now, but around 7/8 weeks I'd finish work and just start crying as I walked down the street, I was that exhuasted! I must have looked like a lunatic!


----------



## Mrs Mel

When are you testing wana?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mrs Mel said:


> When are you testing wana?

urrrm i thought i'd leave it till Saturday. AF is due tomorrow so i figured if it doesn't show tomorrow or Friday then will test first thing Sat. 

My boobs are deffinatly fuller and are uncomfortable. I'm sooooo tired and a bit bloated but then all that is also AF related so not a clue atm 

We'll soon see however :D :D 

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Wana I'm not so tired now, but around 7/8 weeks I'd finish work and just start crying as I walked down the street, I was that exhuasted! I must have looked like a lunatic!

awww becca :hugs: i'm terrible when i'm tired anyway let alone being pregnant and hormonal ...i dread to think! lol :D 

xxx


----------



## pink23

Wow wana that time flew again . Surely it should be your early Xmas present x x


----------



## wanaBmummy

pink23 said:


> Wow wana that time flew again . Surely it should be your early Xmas present x x

It would be nice wouldn't it lol :) hopefully so we'll see.

as i'm typing this i have just woken up its 11.47pm and i fell asleep at just gone 8. i am now going back to bed although i feel abit icky :S

see you in the morning everyone!

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon ladies,

Hopefully by this time tomorrow work will be done for the year!! That is if they let us go home after lunch - we'll see.... hmmm

Saw my Obs this morning - all seems to be good. My Funday Height was 25 and I got to hear his heartbeat again. :cloud9: She sent me for a follow up blood test for the parvo (slapped cheek) just to check to make sure it is still clear and gave me the referral for the 26 week tests including the glucose challenge one. Am a bit nervous about that, but I guess it's good to know everything and be sure that baby is ok.

I also asked when she recommends that I finish work and go on maternity leave - she says 34 weeks just so you rest and also to get you used to being bored at home with no friends as that's how it will be once baby comes! LOL! So I'll have to chat with hubby and work about that, so we'll see.

*Wana *- Sorry you are feeling so crappy but I hope you get a lovely Christmas present of a BFP this weekend. :dust: I'm much better now, not so tired, but in the early weeks it was a struggle. I'd go to bed early most nights and sleep for like 12 hours!

*Kim *- great scan pics. I am going to go..... umm... *boy *- just because the blue team is lacking somewhat!!

Mum and Dad arrived yesterday (I had a sick day) and we went to the shops :blush: Mum bought baby bug some clothes and singlets and also some of those colourful cloth nappy squares that I am going to use as chuckie rags. I also bought a couple more maternity tops... oops! LOL.

I hope everyone else is well. Not long til Santa!! :xmas16:


----------



## Dinah93

I REALLY struggled with the tiredness in first trimester, luckily I have flexi time and I told my boss early so he said any day I was struggling just to go home. I found that it didn't matter if I woke up at 6am or 10am, by 3-3.30pm I NEEDED that nap, so I started going to work for 7:20 when the building opened, then by 3pm I could go home and still have worked roughly the right hours. That's not to say I didn't take several naps on the bench in the shower changing room though!

In maternity trousers for the first time today, got them in a bundle off ebay. I feel a lot more comfy except the label in them is really itchy and I'm loathed to take it out as I'll resell them again after and they're a decent brand and will get decent pennies. I may sew a little cotton patch over the label.


----------



## beccad

Ohh wana I SO hope you get a christmas BFP :cloud9: Best of luck chica xx

Poppie, I think we're recommended to go on leave at 36 weeks here (by the government - health professionals would probably recommend going earlier). I'm probably going around 31 weeks possibly even earlier in fact. I've got a ton of annual leave next year - 6.5 weeks as standard and I'm carrying over 6 days from this year, which works out to another two weeks' leave as I'm part-time. I think there will be some extra days I can tag on too - bank holidays given in lieu as I don't work Mondays and Fridays, which is when most bank holidays are, but they give them to me anyway! I'm a bit worried I'll get bored being at home, but I'm already finding the commute quite tiring. I work in central London, so have a 15 minute walk to the station, 30 minute train ride and then the underground. It takes about 1hr 10 mins each way.

Last day at work for me until the new year! I don't really have anything to do, plus there's no management here at all today, so I've been looking at maternity jeans online! I've just bought two pairs of maternity trousers from Seraphine as they were in the sale. Indigo jeans, which were £35 (started at £45) and a pair of black cords, which were £29 (started at £35). They do free returns and the postage was only £1.95, so no harm done if I have to send them back. I wanted to go out and try loads on, but I just can't face going shopping whilst the sales are on and I hate shopping at the best of times. I definitely feel like I need something to wear. I'm not showing yet, but I only have one pair of jeans that fit and are comfortable, plus I feel like my waist has sort of thickened out in the last couple of days, if that makes sense?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck wana! Keep us posted :) I'll be testing next week x


----------



## swanxxsong

Wana, I definitely struggled with tiredness and working in the first trimester, then it wasn&#8217;t so bad in the second and now it&#8217;s just brutal. :haha: But I&#8217;ve learned to adapt. I go to bed by 9, 9:30 at the latest now, even though that means I only spend 2 hours at home, awake, after work + dinner. I figure I should stock up on rest now as much as I can, because when she arrives&#8230; forget it! xDD

Christmas family traditions&#8230; well OH&#8217;s family Christmas party is always the weekend before Christmas, so we did that last weekend. :) This weekend we&#8217;ll be attending Christmas Eve service at our church on Saturday night, and Sunday after church we&#8217;ll go to my parents&#8217; to spend Christmas day and the day after with them. Just relaxing and enjoying our time together. But every year it&#8217;s a little different because of work schedules and such &#8211; so we haven&#8217;t developed anything too solid in terms of tradition at this point. 

FX that you get a :bfp: this weekend Wana! What a Christmas gift it would be!

That sucks that the patch is itchy in the pants Dinah, but oh &#8211; I LOVE MATERNITY PANTS! :haha: I find them so wonderful &#8230; probably because I can&#8217;t keep up with my growing bump at this point. :rofl: Hopefully a cotton patch over the tag will help! :)

Glad to hear your appointment went well Poppie! I should have your doctor write me off &#8211; so I can stop coming back to work after next week. ;) That would be awesome! :dance:

So bored today at work. Boss, supervisor and half the staff is out the next two days&#8230; and I&#8217;m stuck here! But I get off Monday, and took off next Friday, so I&#8217;ll only work a 3-day next week. That&#8217;ll be nice! Then I&#8217;ll be working another&#8230; 5 weeks? Trying to bust my butt through those and then hopefully she&#8217;ll either come, or I&#8217;ll be taking my PTO to give myself a darn break. Maybe I&#8217;ll begin taking leave at 39 weeks if she hasn&#8217;t come by then&#8230; I&#8217;ll have to see how I feel and what the doctor says. The timing&#8230; it&#8217;s so tricky. 

Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s almost Christmas! I can&#8217;t wait for my parents to open their presents! :dance:


----------



## Nanner

I was sooooo tired during the first trimester. I could easily take a 4 hour nap and still go to bed at 9:00. Fortunately, it was short lived and I became more energetic toward the second trimester.

Kim- I'm gonna say boy too. They're definately lacking amongst the June Bugs!

Wana- Crossing my fingers for a BPF! What a Christmas present that would be! :xmas16:

I am always so surprised at the difference between maternity leave practices outside of the US. We're only guarenteed up to 6 weeks and usually that's not all paid for, so most people only take about 3 weeks. My company does an accrued time off system, so depending on how many hours I have banked is how much paid time I get.

I'm planning on talking with my boss next week about transitioning into a part-time position. I'm so nervous! :cry: I've been putting it off for weeks. Hopefully I'll get my way, but won't know right away because he'll have to bring it to hospital admin for review.


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Nanner!!! I hope it goes well for you! :flower: and I know, isnt it baffling? I remember seeing a thread ages ago too where a woman was mad at her hubby for not taking his full paternity leave to be with her and the baby and man was I shocked! lol. Hubby only has 3 days left until late April so that's all we will be getting. XD


----------



## beccad

How do people cope with working and a very tiny baby? I mean six weeks (or less) is really, really young. What happens if you're breastfeeding? Not to mention the sheer exhaustion of a very young baby.

I got my down syndrome result today - 1 in 710, which the letter says is low. I worked it out as a percentage and it's less than a quarter of a percent (if I worked it out right), so that's reassuring.

So pleased to be finished now for christmas!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Becca, that's great numbers! :)

Most women (of the ones I've known personally, that is) pump during their breaks at work, and then either dispose of the milk or store it for the baby's use while at daycare or a relative's house. Any of my friends who returned to work said they cried a lot the first few months of leaving their baby with their caretakers, too, as it just added to the emotional strains of just having the baby and their attachment was too fond to easily adjust to having to leave them behind while they'er working. 

And well, they all said they were zombies at first. :haha: 

Personally I think it's outrageous how early some women return to work - I've met them who returned as early as 4 weeks (due to need, not desire, to return to work) after their delivery. It'd be one thing if they want to, but many just do because of need, since a lot of places only give partial (if any) pay during the initial 6 weeks. I wish the US would re-evaluate their thought processes on that. lol.


----------



## wanaBmummy

well thankyou for all your positive thoughts but AF turned up right on time this morning so no BFP for Christmas for me and no BFP in 2011 :( 

Ahh well onwards and up i suppose. 2012 here we come :D :D 

xxx

Edit: hope you get your BFP soon *MrsMel *:)


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Wana, I'm sorry to hear it. :hugs: :( 

But major :dust: for you for 2012!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> well thankyou for all your positive thoughts but AF turned up right on time this morning so no BFP for Christmas for me and no BFP in 2011 :(
> 
> Ahh well onwards and up i suppose. 2012 here we come :D :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> Edit: hope you get your BFP soon *MrsMel *:)

Sorry hun, everything crossed for next month! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

swanxxsong said:


> Aw Wana, I'm sorry to hear it. :hugs: :(
> 
> But major :dust: for you for 2012!!

You'll probably have had you little baby girl by the time i get pregnant lol :) 

Although i have decided that if we are still trying when it comes round to being that a due date would be sometime in December, we wont try until it changes to January lol 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, Yes, I haven&#8217;t had too many issues with being tired. I&#8217;ve noticed that if I get out of the building and get some fresh air, it rejuvenates me. I also sit at a desk all day, so it&#8217;s not that strenuous. We don&#8217;t have family traditions around Christmas. I didn&#8217;t even put up decorations or a tree. Next year, we plan on going all out with our little one. Sorry about AF.

Poppie, I&#8217;m glad your appointment went well. I&#8217;m not looking forward to the glucose test. I&#8217;ll probably schedule mine at my next appointment.

Beccad, You sound like me. I don&#8217;t feel too motivated to work, so I&#8217;ve been surfing the web looking at baby carriers. Great news on your downs test! I know some people who went back to work in 2 weeks. If you breastfeeding, you pump at work.

Swanx, We&#8217;ve got a skeleton crew here at work as well. It&#8217;s just me and another lady. Boring!

Nanner, I hope all goes well with your talk with the boss. It&#8217;s hard being a working mom in the US. I hope to be able to take off 12 weeks.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. It's Friday, not just any Friday... the LAST DAY OF WORK FOR THE YEAR!!

*Wana *- sorry about AF :( :dust: for 2012

*Mrs Mel* - I have everything crossed for you :dust:

Sooooooo hoping we get to go home early today.

How great are maternity pants?! (Sorry about your itchy label *Dinah *) I love my maternity jeans. I will have to switch to shorts soon as it's getting really hot, but these jeans are so comfy!!

Anyway, I'm off to go waste time around the office. LOL!!

I hope you all have a stress free lead up to Christmas Day, no doubt I'll be on to wish you a Merry Christmas before then anyway.

:xmas5:


----------



## beccad

Wana I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: Are you still NTNP?

Gosh I just find the US mat leave thing so sad. I really feel for all those poor mummies who have to hand their tiny little baby over to someone else every day. I mean our statutory rate of maternity pay isn't great, £120 ish per week, but it means plenty of families can scrape by for a few months. I do know some people who are opposed to it, kind like if you choose to have a baby you should save up to stay at home, but that's not something I agree with. I'm not all for an entirely socialist state but I'm happy for my taxes to go to those who need it as long as they try and do something productive with their lives. There's a lot of resentment towards certain sections of society - people who've never done a days work in their life and don't ever intend to. They are totally reliant on government money, sometimes 'earning' significantly more than families with two working parents, and many people think the money is given out too freely. I think the current government is trying to change this but it's so hard.


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Wana I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: Are you still NTNP?

yeah technically we still are. I mean because of my ticker and an app on my phone i know when i 'should' be ovulating and so we do gear DTD around that time. Other than that though i don't actually know for deffinate when i ovulate as i don't test and don't temp.

I just didn't want to make it all too technical straight away. I wanted to see how we went. I suppose because we got pregnant on birth control last year i thought we probably wouldnt take long and wouldn't need to do temping or anything.

I have already said to DH about starting to temp in the New Year...maybe get some preseed as well. I'm not going to pay any attention over Christmas and New Year though and just enjoy myself and i probably wont come on here after tomorrow until January. So i'll have alot to catch up :D

I do know my AF signs have changed. Im don't get spotty a week before anymore. I don't get any twinges or any back aches until my AF has already started now. I now get uncomfortable slightly bigger boobs before AF comes. 

But anyway its FRIDAY and its 9.46am here. I'm sat in bed currently as i don't start till 11.45am :D I'll get up in a few though :haha: I'm picking up fish and chips for everyone at work at 11.30am and then i finish early at 5.00pm. I also have a non uniform day at work today so all in all its a pretty good day :D Hope all of you have a good day too!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Poppie! Last day of work for us too :)

We are very lucky in the UK with our maternity leave rights, I didn't really realise that until recently.


----------



## Mazzy17

Sorry about AF wana, 2012 is gonna be our year! :hugs:

Well me and hubby have started playing the new online Star Wars game, yeah we are big kids! And its bringing us back to when we first "met" and well things are turning interesting :winkwink::blush: so hopefully January 2012 is going to be our month :thumbup:


----------



## Mazzy17

Feeling a bit down today, a few of my friends on FB are tracking Santa and saying how their kids are planning to sneak a peek at Santa :cry:


----------



## kimberley3

aw mazzy keep your chin up, think about what next year can bring and your one step closer already to making a child as our trying, anything can happen. but i know how you feel as i was there and it was horrible but then i told myself i need to stop thinking like that and enjoy life and just dtd as much as possible. BIG :hugs:


----------



## beccad

:hugs: mazzy.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Merry Christmas Eve everyone. 

Hope your all feeling well...as for me i am ROUGH!! Its my own fault but its the worst hangover ive had in a while!!

Me and DH went out with a couple from next door and well had a bit too much to drink :/ resulting in both of us being sick last night and feeling sorry for our selves today. I happy in the knowledge that DH feels worse than me as he was sick this morning.

All in all....NEVER again!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Mazzy, it'll be your turn soon, I'm sure :)


----------



## Mazzy17

Happy Christmas Eve Wana! 

I have scrubbed my kitchen within a inch of its life and have just put in a tray of cookies to bake (Tescos are doing tubs of cookies dough!) And after that im doing gingerbread (thank you Sainsburys!) and After that? im doing my own mince pies!! Yup im making them from scratch at Hubbys request! 

:xmas14::xmas14::xmas12:


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm going to mum's this afternoon Mazzy to do baking. We're making ginger bread, mince pies, sausage rolls and brownies all from scratch. Me and mum love to cook :)

and Mazzy i know how you feel, it'll happen for you soon xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to wish you all a very...

:xmas12:*HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!* :xmas9:

We have been to church tonight and watched the carols on tv, its now about 20 mins til it is officially Christmas Day and I am off to bed. 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!!
:xmas15:


----------



## Mazzy17

Merry Christmas Poppie!

Im tracking Santa https://www.noradsanta.org/en/ :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Merry Christmas Poppie! xx


----------



## Mazzy17

wanaBmummy said:


> i'm going to mum's this afternoon Mazzy to do baking. We're making ginger bread, mince pies, sausage rolls and brownies all from scratch. Me and mum love to cook :)
> 
> and Mazzy i know how you feel, it'll happen for you soon xxx

mmmmm i love homemade sausage rolls! In fact anything homemade


----------



## beccad

I'm on Norad too :happydance: Although Santa's already been to our house :haha:


----------



## Mazzy17

I have been following NORAD all day, at least next year whenever i say oooooh Santa is at **** place i wont get a look of pity....i will either get a look of "what the hell you sayin", "feed me" or "i filled my nappy with a present for you" :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## CeeDee

Mazzy so sorry you are down. :hugs:
*
Merry Christmas everyone!!*


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Christmas to all you lovely ladies and your families! Hope you have a wonderful time! Xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Merry Christmas everyone!! Im now making pancakes...cant guarantee hubster will get any :haha:


----------



## beccad

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## kimberley3

merry christmas everyone :d


----------



## pink23

Merry christmas all xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Merry Christmas Everyone!! Hope you all had a fab day!! xxx


----------



## singers_love

Hope everyone had a brilliant day yesterday!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Dinah93

Did everyone have a good day? Hubby treated me with some nice Pandora jewellery and some fancy chocolates - he didn't do badly considering we had a £25 each budget to save money for the baby. 

Got a great deal on a breast pump on Christmas eve, Tesco had the Medela Swing pumps down from £99 to £45, so DH picked one up for me as I hear it's very good. 

Seriously considering looking for a travel system in the sales, see if we can't save a few pennies. I know it's early, but I'd rather get a good price, I don't believe in superstition and I'd rather spread the costs out than buy it all in the 3 months before the baby is due. I just wish I knew what I was looking for!


----------



## Mazzy17

Dinah93 said:


> Did everyone have a good day? Hubby treated me with some nice Pandora jewellery and some fancy chocolates - he didn't do badly considering we had a £25 each budget to save money for the baby.

Ohh hubby got me a Pandora bracelet! Had a great day but the nephew was a hyperactive cheeky shit and just as we sat down to eat he said "Best eat the food before Auntie Penny eats is all" :cry:


----------



## beccad

Dinah we might try and get a pram in the sales too, trouble is we've not actually been to look at anything yet so we should probably do that first. I find it all a bit overwhelming - there's so many to choose from and some of them are SO expensive. I roughly know what features we want, which helps I think.

Mazzy, can't believe your nephew said that - did he get a telling off?!


----------



## Mazzy17

His mum, and grandparents just laughed. Col knew i was upset so threatened nephew no presents. That resulted in "oh dont be mean" from mum and grandparents. Little shit can get away with anything


----------



## wanaBmummy

i would have told him myself Mazzy. how old is he?

I had the new Zelda game for the wii which DH new i was obsessing about getting lol LOVE the Zelda games. He also got me loads of baking stuff like a really pretty cup cake stand and that because he knows i love to cook but always complain i haven't got the stuff i need lol.

Mum made us a beautiful and very personal quilted i suppose photo, its in a frame anyway and has photos of the wedding on it and our vows and she had made a replica of the chappel we got married at and put on it. Its simple but lovely :D :D 

We haven't had all our presents yet we get some tomorrow as we are going to DH mums and the day after we are got to DH dad's and grandparents.

Oh and i'm ill again :( woke up this morning feeling like s**t and as if i'd been thrown against a wall :( :( at least i wasn't on Christmas Day!! 

xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh isn't AF due (or not) sometime soon MrsMel?? wishing for a BFP for you xx


----------



## kimberley3

ahh dinah :( i just went online and looked for the pump but i can not see it :( i wanted that one lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Merry (belated) Christmas ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and enjoyed time with family, friends, etc. I just walked in from my parents' so I have tons of unpacking and unloading and sorting to do, but then tonight I'll finally be able to show photos of the nursery because it's essentially "done" - small things to finish, but enough done to finally show it. :happydance: Perhaps the best gift I could have gotten, amongst the things I had been hoping for this year. :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> oh isn't AF due (or not) sometime soon MrsMel?? wishing for a BFP for you xx

Thanks hun :flower: I'm due on Thursday.

Look forward to seeing the nursery photos Swan, I imagine that'll be one of my favourite parts while waiting for a bubba to arrive!

Xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Well fingers and toes crossed she doesnt turn up Mrs Mel! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thank you :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Mrs Mel! Major FX for you!! :D :hugs:

Finally, got some photos attached! The bumpers are in just for staging purposes, but won't be keeping them in there, or at least not for awhile. :haha: Also, I need to reorganize the shelves and overheard shelf, but my MIL staged them while I was in the bathroom 'having surgery' because I stepped on a piece of glass, so they need some reorganization. lol. But it's the basic idea. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2547.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2550.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2554.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2539.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2541.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CeeDee

Dinah, I think it&#8217;s a great idea to get started early. It&#8217;s getting expensive purchasing things for the baby, so being able to get deals and spread the spending is a good thing.

Mazzy, Your nephew said a terrible thing. I would have told him how mean that was.

Wanab, My nephew got the new Zelda game as well. It is a lot of fun.

Swanx, The baby&#8217;s room looks great. I love the colors and the cute little doggie.

I had a great Christmas with family. My DH got me a green apple KitchenAid stand mixer. Yeah! My parents also offered to buy the stroller for us, so I'm so happy about that.


----------



## pink23

Great pic swan I'm starting to make lo's rooms bit more child likes its just plain at moment. Im trying To buy stuff when on Offer as some stuff is really expensive . Not going mad on clothes aswe are time yellow and there isnt alot unisex here . I've been trying roses a few bits .
Off up town today trying to get Xmas / birthday presents lolx x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely pics Swan, so exciting!
Very cute dog too! :D


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick pop in to say hi.

We are on the road back to my home town to see DH's parents on friday (they are coming over from where they live to my parents for a bbq) then its off to my brothers place to prepare for our traditional NYE celebrations.

I hope everyone is well and fingers crossed that AF doesn't show herself on Thursday Mrs Mel.

Talk soon xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks Poppie, have a great trip! x


----------



## pink23

Have a safe journey x x


----------



## beccad

Swan your nursery is lovely!

Glad everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was lovely and quiet, just DH and I on christmas day, although we met up with a couple of friends for a walk with their dogs at about midday.

My parents were very generous with their gift this year. We want to put a wood burning stove (for heating) into our kitchen, but we need to get the chimney lined, a hearth installed as well as the cost of buying the stove, and it'll cost about £2-3k, which we can't afford at the moment. My parents, quite out of the blue, have offered to pay for it all, which left DH and I a bit speechless to be honest! So very generous of them. They also want to buy us a pram, which I thought they might offer to do, but wasn't expecting them to, IYSWIM. I think what we might suggest is that DH and I still pay what we were going to pay, but if they match it then we can buy something a bit better than we were planning to get.

We told all of the extended families over Christmas about the baby, although it seems that DH's elderly Grandad, who is 92, let the cat out of the bag some weeks ago as all his cousins and aunts/uncles already knew :haha: They let us tell them before they mentioned about Grandad telling them, which was nice. They all gave me lots of 'mother-to-be' toiletries and little newborn sleepsuits, which was very sweet.


----------



## beccad

Swan your nursery is lovely!

Glad everyone had a good Christmas. Mine was lovely and quiet, just DH and I on christmas day, although we met up with a couple of friends for a walk with their dogs at about midday.

My parents were very generous with their gift this year. We want to put a wood burning stove (for heating) into our kitchen, but we need to get the chimney lined, a hearth installed as well as the cost of buying the stove, and it'll cost about £2-3k, which we can't afford at the moment. My parents, quite out of the blue, have offered to pay for it all, which left DH and I a bit speechless to be honest! So very generous of them. They also want to buy us a pram, which I thought they might offer to do, but wasn't expecting them to, IYSWIM. I think what we might suggest is that DH and I still pay what we were going to pay, but if they match it then we can buy something a bit better than we were planning to get.

We told all of the extended families over Christmas about the baby, although it seems that DH's elderly Grandad, who is 92, let the cat out of the bag some weeks ago as all his cousins and aunts/uncles already knew :haha: They let us tell them before they mentioned about Grandad telling them, which was nice. They all gave me lots of 'mother-to-be' toiletries and little newborn sleepsuits, which was very sweet.


----------



## Nanner

Swan- You did a great job on the baby's room! I'll have to get my pics up soon. It's fun what different ideas people come up with. :thumbup:

Mel- Good luck!

Becca- What a nice present from your family!

Sounds like everyone had an enjoyable Christmas and is looking forward to New Year's! I had my husband's family over for about five days. It was nice but I was ready to be back to normal!

I just got some troubling news. My cousin was admitted into the ICU last night in critical condition. She's septic and has developed a terrible infection. Over the last few weeks, she's been suffering from heart and respiratory problems though no one seems to know why. She's only 34 and has 3 young kids. Of course her husband and family is very nervous. I don't know what the prognosis is, but it looks like I might be making a sudden trip home to see if there's anything I can do to help. I hope it's not as bad as it sounds. :nope:

Assuming that my cuz improves and I don't end up taking the trip cross county to visit, my parents and brother will be visiting for New Year's. I hope that's what ends up happening!


----------



## beccad

Oh Nanner I hope your cousin improves very soon. I'll keep her in my thoughts xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Swan your nursery looks lovely! And your dog is cute!

Have the pregnant ladies picked out your prams/buggies yet? I was walking to the bus stop and there was sooo many pushchairs around (i even got knocked in the back of my legs by one, silly moo was talking to her friend and not looking where she is going!)


----------



## Mrs Mel

I hope your cousin is ok Nanner, what a worry for you all.
I hope she starts to improve very soon x


----------



## beccad

Mazzy17 said:


> Swan your nursery looks lovely! And your dog is cute!
> 
> Have the pregnant ladies picked out your prams/buggies yet? I was walking to the bus stop and there was sooo many pushchairs around (i even got knocked in the back of my legs by one, silly moo was talking to her friend and not looking where she is going!)

Urgh i'm just starting to look but I find it all overwhelming. It's such an expensive purchase, and I don't want to buy one, get it wrong and then have to buy somethiing else!


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, I am so sorry about your cousin. I will keep her in my prayers.

Mazzy17, I&#8217;m getting the Chicco Keyfit 30 with Chicco Cortina stroller. It&#8217;s not my top choice, but I don&#8217;t forsee using it for years and years. I plan on using a wrap while she&#8217;s a little baby. I found this tutorial that is really easy to make a wrap: https://fivelittleladies.com/homeandgarden/2011/06/08/sew-a-baby-wrap/

I&#8217;m hoping to clean out and start the nursery this weekend.


----------



## singers_love

We were thinking about getting a stoke xplory or silver cross surf. Oh is 6ft 3" am I'm 5 ft 5" so he is impressed with the height adjustments of the stokke. Just not about the expense!! 
Still looking at nappys and car seat all very bewildering!! Any help out there!!


----------



## Nanner

Nothing new yet on my cousin. Hopefully I'll hear something in the next couple of hours. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.

As far as strollers go, I plan on getting the Baby Trend Expedition ELX Travel System Stroller Windsor by Baby Trend from Babies R Us. It's definately a splurge, but I know I'll get a lot of use out of it. The LO can use it for several years and the detachable rearfacing carseat will be VERY convenient.


----------



## beccad

Singers I really want a Stokke too, but like you say ££££, scarily so! Even on ebay they go for high prices.

In terms of car seats, I'm getting a group 0+ seat that should (so they say) last up to the baby is 15 months, as I want to keep my baby rear-facing for as long as possible. I think we're probably getting either the Maxi Cosi cabriofix, or the Cybex Aton. Both have very good Which? reviews.


----------



## pink23

We will be getting maxi cosi cabriofix as it clips on to my current pushchair if needed . I'm hoping to use my ergo to Carry lo and push caleb until we can safely walk around shops or stand on buggy board lol. 
Hope there is news on your cousin nanner sending hugs x 
I'm trying to buy minimal this time as I don't want to be left with stuff I haven't used. I need a few more packs of size 1 nappies and a few 2's. News new cot and Moses baskets sheets and then just bins and a few essentials. I have a lots of baby grows and sleep suits from caleb so will use them and then buy coloured stuff once baby is born as we are still team yellow.
Pushchair wise I have a kiddicare IMAX adapt and is front and rear facing the wheels are annoying at times but it was a reasonable price and it's got storage for shopping. Xx


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies!

Sorry i've abondoned you for what feels like ages......just been really busy with xmas plans etc, and then was away for xmas and now just got home so thought i ought to do some catching up......wow i've missed loads.....so much to catch up on!

Well i'll start by saying i hope you all had a lovely christmas.....not long til 2012 now - yikes!!! So what are everyones NYE plans? Me and OH are heading over to our neighbours for some party food/drinks (but not for me!) and we'll no doubt play the Wii and other games etc, should be good, although i'll prob be ready to gone home to bed at 12.05am!!!! ha ha!!

Nanner i hope all is ok with ur cousin? 

Swan ur nursery looks sooooo lovely  It's really not long for you now......i cant wait to see pics of ur little baby girl 

Becca - sounds like u were very lucky with geenrous xmas prezzies 

Mel - fingers crossed the witch stays away for you 

Mazzy - I've no idea where to start with puschairs, there are soooo many to choose from!

CeeDee - good luck with strating ur nursery - exciting!!

Poppie - Hello and enjoy NYE at ur brothers!

Singers/Wanna/Dinah/Kim - Hello Hope u are all ok?

So sorry if ive missed anyone.....just been such a mission to catch up and try to remeber all thats going on!

AFM i'm ok, glad now that we've told everyone about our little baby bean.....feels much better that its all out in the open  I'm 15 weeks today and am not really showing at all yet.....when did all u ladies start to show or is there anyone like me who is still waiting? I can't wait to have a little bump!

Well, Happy New Year to you all xx


----------



## Dinah93

kimberley3 said:


> ahh dinah :( i just went online and looked for the pump but i can not see it :( i wanted that one lol

Its only in store not online, apparently if you can find one they're still scanning at £45 so might be worth popping down. 

Keeping your cousin in my prayers Nanner. 

DH just put 'Ghost' on as his movie choice, I'm sure he was trying to be sweet and give me something girlie to enjoy as I've been feeling sicky and dizzy all day due to a bad sinus cold and ear infection, but now I just can't stop bawling my eyes out.


----------



## beccad

Sorry you're unwell Dinah :hugs:

Meadows I don't have a bump yet, not even a hint of one. A week ago I thought perhaps I was filling out a bit but that's gone again. I can feel my uterus sometimes in the evenings, like a ridge an inch or two about my pubic bone. If I bend or crouch down in the evening I can feel pressure down there and it's fairly uncomfortable.

I think it'll probably be an early night as usual for me on NYE. I still get quite tired and my sickness has quite gone yet, so staying up until midnight will make me feel rotten the next day. I'm hopeless at sleeping in!


----------



## Mazzy17

Well Ladies, this is me gone until next year, my parents are visiting and i dont think i will be getting on here much. 

Have a wonderfil night with your families and friends, see you soon! :flower:


----------



## pink23

Have a a great new years mazzy x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy New Years Mazzy! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Have a great New Year Mazzy!!

Hows things going MrsMel?? Hope AF is staying away!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

No sign of AF so far, but I did get a BFN this morning.

My cycles do tend to be bit inconsistent, so I'm probably just a bit late this month.

Will keep you posted though! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to you MrsMel xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

AF arrived this morning. Ah well, at least I know. On to next month ...

Happy New Year everyone! Have fun celebrating :D

Hubby and I are having a quiet night, we're having a curry and will probably watch the London fireworks on tv.

Here's to 2012 girls! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww nevermind at least you can start 2012 with a fresh start!

and snap btw me and DH are doing the same :) I've never done NYE really and we're going to get something from our new indian ..yummm!! :D

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry about AF Mrsmel. :| but I like your NYE plans!! Haha. I loooooove curry. :) We are staying in and relaxing today. I love it. We even slept in until 9 - first time in ages that I've slept past 630!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Mel

I love curry too, I can't wait!

Had a bit of a moment earlier, had a good old sob. I think it was half PMT, half frustration. Feeling better now, looking forward to a new year and we'll be moving into our new house in a few weeks which will be good. Just so keen to be a Mum and also give hubby the baby he so dearly wants. I know it'll happen, when the time is right.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel I'm so sorry chick :hugs: Have you got any holidays or time off work planned in the next couple of months? I know quite a few people who've gone on holiday (me included) and come back pregnant! I honestly didn't believe it when people said that to me, *really* didn't think it'd happen to me, and low and behold I came back from our holiday dufferised after having drunk a LOT of wine :dohh:

Nothing much planned for tonight. I don't think I'm going to stay up unless I feel like it. I'm pretty tired today and haven't been feeling all that well this morning.

We did go and look at prams today though! DH was very open and receptive about it all. He's expressed a desire in the past not to buy a 'yummy mummy' pushchair, keeping up with the Joneses etc., but I think my parents contributing towards the cost has changed his mind somewhat. I've always liked the look of the iCandy pushchairs, but they definitely come in the 'yummy mummy' category I think :haha: (not to mention the expense - we wouldn't get one if my parents weren't helping out) but he's decided that either one of those or a Bugaboo Cameleon is the pram to get as they look sturdy and 'have good suspension'. Such a man :haha: I think it helped that we had a male sales assistant showing us everything, so it was already man-approved. They all seem quite heavy, though, so we'll have to have a proper look at them.


----------



## kimberley3

sorry mrsmel :( roll on 2012. 

becca we are getting a bugaboo cameleon just not sure on the colour will choose when we know if we having a little boy or girl :) did you not think this one was light?


----------



## beccad

kimberley3 said:


> sorry mrsmel :( roll on 2012.
> 
> becca we are getting a bugaboo cameleon just not sure on the colour will choose when we know if we having a little boy or girl :) did you not think this one was light?

We didn't really have a proper go with it, more just that we were having a look at different types that were available, but we'll go back another time when it's not the first saturday of the sales and it's less busy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks ladies. *Beccad*, I haven't got any time off work planned, but it's a good idea. I'll look into booking something for around ovulation time :)
I can imagine it is good to try when you're at your most relaxed.


----------



## beccad

Apparently so, but of course everyone telling you to relax is the least relaxing thing in the world. Used to irritate the hell out of me :haha:

Actually the one thing we did that month was not count the days, didn't temp or do OPKs. Don't know if you're doing all that or not? We just had sex as and when... Didn't bother raising my hips, got straight up after and went to the loo instead of laying still etc. Normal sex rather than ttc sex. No idea if that did the trick or not though!


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's interesting, we're doing everything by the TTC rules - temping, pillow under bum after sex all night. Maybe I need a couple of months of not trying so hard.


----------



## pink23

We caught egg on holiday too . Had alchohol to didnt follow anything just went with the flow really. I hope we have 2012 bfps.
I will be in bed early as I'm in work in Morning x x x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its funny MrsMel we are both thinking of switching roles to TTC as our ways arn't working atm lol.

I'm not doing any of the TTC things atm other than try and have sex when i 'think' i'm ovulating. I thought a relaxed approach would work and was seriously supprised when we did get pregnant whilst in Greece for the wedding. We litterally DTD nearly every day the whole 2 weeks, i was relaxed, i was drinking, eating etc etc but no. 

I'm thinking about getting preseed and starting temping (but not charting or anything else) and there you are thinking of doing what i have from the start. Its funny isnt it lol. Well we'll get there eventually and i don't blame you for having a bit of a cry it is fustrating!

Hope you all have a fab evening whatever your doing. Happy New Year guys and lets bring in 2012!! 

xxx


----------



## beccad

Mel, it wasn't a conscious decision to not do all that, more that I was fed up with TTC (it was my 7th cycle I think where I 'caught' - we started a few months early). I just couldn't be arsed really, kind of FFS I want a break from all this.

Happy 2012 everyone! I'm off to bed shortly :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies!!!

Just think.......there are going to be lots of babas born this year :D :D

Pretty soon too as well Welsh and Swan!! 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

*Happy New Year Everyone!!​*

We had a fun night, very funny watching everyone else get drunk and silly. Did go to bed late so am very tired but had a nap already today.

I will have a proper catch up soon.

xoxoxo


----------



## pink23

Happy new year all.
We were in bed by 7 lol but paying for it now as we are all now up ay 5lo . work at 9 to mabe catch an hour before work xx


----------



## beccad

Happy new year! I'm not feeling especially happy this morning - went to bed around 9 as I was knackered but was awake until almost 2am as people kept letting off fireworks. I'd just start dozing off and then someone would let off and enormous rocket raaaaarrrrrr! I did think I might be disturbed a bit - it was new year after all, but letting off rockets at 2am seems somewhat anti-social. 

Going to DH's parents later for a family lunch so that should be nice, and more to the point means we don't have to cook today :haha:


----------



## Mazzy17

Happy New Year ladies! 

Sorry about AF Mrs Mel.


----------



## swanxxsong

I still did temp but I was on vacation too and felt so relaxed. Plus we were at it like bunnies, enjoying the peace and quiet and ability to get on without the dog trying to watch. :rofl: but it was a very relaxing time for us, without work and all, so I think that helped our cause!


----------



## beccad

lol I'd forgotten about the pervy pets :rofl:


----------



## Mazzy17

I dont have pervy pets...landlord has said no animals, all i have to contend with is annoying parents who turn up when its my fertile time :growlmad:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just a question....a thread in Teen Pregnancy got me thinking ....

How big of an age gap do you want your children to have?? How old will your LO be when you start TTC again?? Would how TTC has gone first time round effect your decision?? 

xxx


----------



## pink23

We started ttc last may ish so caleb was 18 months but he was 21 months when we got BFP that's what we wanted though really x x


----------



## Dinah93

I don't think I know when I'll want another one to be honest, we'll just start trying when the urge arises. There is a 6 year gap between me and my brother as my mum had the same blood pressure issues I do and wanted to make sure I was in school so if she was in hospital for 5 months again it was easier on the family as dad could drop me at school, my grandma or nana could pick me up, and dad could get me from there a few hours later on his way home from work. 

Still trying to relax, bp is now 160/111, going to see midwife tomorrow and hopefully I can get to either the doctor or my consultant but either way I won't be in work again until they bring it down.


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone, 

Happy New Year!!! Happy and healthy 2012 to everyone, lots of healthy babies to!!! and good BFPS!!

We have pervy pets, but you just to try to ignore them!!
Having bought nothing so far went a bit mad in the sales, (well not really mad) I have bought 6 body suits, 3 sleep suits, a swadling wrap thing, I have been given 3 cardigans, and 2 blankets. I have also bought 10 nappies, (im going cloth and they were on offer). Little did I know that my OH loves shopping for baby things... I left him in Debenhams whilst I went to the loo and when I came back, he had bought 8 pairs of socks and 3 different pairs of baby tights! who knew baby socks and tights are so cute!!! Its starting to feel more really now, I look pregnant and a little fat all at the same time, so dont think I am going to be able to keep it from my work collegues anymore!! 

We are thinking about getting a 4d scan was wondering what anyone else had thought about this??

we have been looking prams, and OH is still set on the Stokke, Im just not sure cause of the expense. We had a look at thousands it seemed yesterday! OH doesnt like the Bugaboo Bee, and I have particular snow requirements (I know it sounds silly) he also doesnt like 3 wheelers.. 

So far we have managed to like stokke due mainly to - the height, the colours, the comfort and the Britax B-Smart 4 due to - ease of taking it up and down, the fact the carseat comes with it, and can go straight in the car. and Its over £600 cheaper!!

My brain is completely filled with prams, nappies.. 

Hope everyone is ok, and had a good new year

forgot to say Nanner- is anyone worried about your blood pressure??? Do you have to take any special precautions???


----------



## beccad

I love the look of the Stokke pushchairs, but I feel a little bit like they're form over function in some respects. Which magazine wasn't terrible impressed with it, only scoring it 59%. The biggest thing they flagged up that it wasn't terribly suitable for use on public transport - unsteady on escalators and difficult to manouvere on a bus, heavy, difficult to fold and unfold and very bulky. I really liked the look of the Bee online, but when we went to look at it I just thought it looked a bit unsteady and small. I didn't seem to have any sides to the seat and the child would be quite exposed. And the wheels are TINY!

We're getting a 4D scan at some point - my mum's neighbour and work colleague is a sonographer so she says she'll do one for us.

My SIL has lent us a few baby items - a baby bath, moses basket and stand, activity nest thing for little babies, Avent bottles with teats and also some clothes. She's got a little girl, though, so I just took a few unisex things. There was a sea of pink clothing! Even if I do have a little girl I won't be dressing her head to foot in pink.

Dinah, sorry to hear you're still having problems with your blood pressure. Nice not to have to go to work, but it'd clearly be better to be well enough to go! I hope they can bring it down a bit for you.

Wana, I've always thought an age gap of two years would be about right. We'll obviously have to see how we get on with one first! But if it's not too horrendous I think we'll probably start trying again when this one is about a year old so we'll just have to see what happens I guess.


----------



## pink23

I think we are on the same bp tablet except mine are a lower dose dinah. I haven't had my bp checked in a while but will ask what it is like friday as I have been getting terrible headaches but not sure if its sinus's or bp.
I bought some rompers from next for 2 and only a fiver plus some reindeer booties for next year and only 3.50.
Im trying not to go to mad on stuff now as i think we lots left from when we had caleb. xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Can i ask the ladies what were the symptoms you had?


----------



## Dinah93

Blood pressure symptoms? I only get them when I go over about 145/100 (or 135/95 if I stay there for a few weeks), below that I feel fine. I get a pounding headache from opening my eyes on a morning through to last thing at night, extreme dizzyness and visual issues like an inability to judge distance (whacked my head off the bathroom mirror last night!) and just in the last few days I've had swollen fingers and nose bleeds (something I've only had twice in my whole life until this point) which are probably all part of it too. Blood pressure doesn't have loads of physical symptoms though, mostly it's undetectable except by a blood pressure check (by a midwife, not a machine as they keep telling me. Even though my home one is calibrated for pregnancy they still don't trust it). 

Glad to be seeing the midwife today, and will try calling the hospital clinic after to see about moving my appointment forward from next Monday if possible. Have already called work and said not to expect me this week.


----------



## pink23

Hope appointment goes well dinah xx


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, I had my normal PMT symptoms (breast tenderness, tired, heavy feeling in my uterus) but the only thing out of the ordinary, and only with the benefit of hindsight, was that I felt quite breathless for a week before I took the test.


----------



## CeeDee

Happy New Years ladies! We had a nice time with family this year. I can&#8217;t believe I actually stayed up.

Wanab, If we decide to have another baby we will start TTC again when little one turns 1. We are in our late 30&#8217;s so we have to start again ASAP. We were thinking about adopting as well.

Singers, I was thinking about 4d as well, but I probably won&#8217;t do it. My doctor already has the equipment in her office, so I might just ask for another scan later on. I&#8217;m cheap and don&#8217;t want to pay for it. LOL I haven&#8217;t had any blood pressure issues as of yet. I&#8217;m trying to stick to my an exercise routine.

I can't believe I have less than 100 days left.


----------



## Dinah93

Midwife visit was fine, met my proper midwife, who was lovely. My blood pressure was up but not badly so (130/90) but she said I could be getting lows sometimes to make me dizzy. That didn't make sense to me knowing my blood pressure - she tried to put me through to the team at the hospital but they told me to go to A&E or my GP. So I called the GPs, the stroppy receptionist told me they only had an emergency appointment. Knowing the hospital had said to get a same day appointment at the GP I said I'd have to take that then. I was really worked up about the GP not taking me seriously, but she was absolutely fantastic. Very much a 'you know your body better than we can' sort, after she discussed all my options and concerns she said she better listen to the blood pressure, told me to relax, think of being around the Christmas tree with a good movie on the telly, had a listen then said 'well that can't have been a relaxing movie as you're 145/110!'. So she's upped my tablets to almost double the dose, told me to rest this week with my feet up and see what the consultant says on Monday. In her opinion I'd be better on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy - she offered to sign me off today. However I'm really concerned about letting the team and my manager down at work, and them thinking badly of me for being on the sick for 5 months. The other side of my head says stuff work take every precaution to make this pregnancy go as well and for as long as possible, you won't care about your employer in ten years time but you will still care about your baby more than you ever did even now about work. What would anyone else do? Should I sign myself up for 5 months of lying on the sofa with my feet up, or be a good soldier and keep going in as long as I can? 

On the positive side the midwife felt my tummy, told me baby is growing well for 16 weeks (a huge relief as high bp = tiny babies) and listened in with the doppler. She found the heartbeat immediately and told me he's incredibly active, he kept kicking the doppler just like during the 12 week scan. She said it was a bit hard to get a good listen as he just kept squirming away. Apparently he's going to keep me awake once I can feel the kicks as he's a wriggler!


----------



## Meadows

Dinah - if the doc is recommending that u should be resting, then i'd do it. Like u said, who cares about work, when this baby is the most important thing to u in the world! I do understand how u must be feeling tho and i'd feel exactly the same, but if a doc thinks you should be signed off, then it's pretty clear it's for a good reason and that ur not just skiving! Fingers crossed ur blood pressure goes down soon. Have u got a bump yet? 

I had my 16 week check today too, although my midwife didn't check my tummy, or listen for a heartbeat :-( she said she checks the heartbeat at the 25 week appointment. All she did today was weigh me, test my wee pot, take bloods for downs tests and check my blood pressure, i was in and out in 10mins!


----------



## CeeDee

Dinah I agree with Meadows. I think the baby is most important. Is there any way you can do any work from home?

Meadows, That was a quick appointment. My doctor checks for heartbeat at every appointment. I would have been disappointed if she didnt.


----------



## Dinah93

I was there about 25 mins for my 16 week appointment, but then we did call the hospital to try to get the appointment there which took ages as I was on hold. I offered her my blood as the file said she'd take it at this appointment but she said I didn't need it taken as it was done at 12 weeks. Apparently I have fantastic Iron levels but no resistance to German Measles so will need the vaccine once the baby is born. 

Are you not back at the midwife until 25 weeks Meadows? My midwife wants me back at 18 weeks to check on progress. 

I think I _had _a bump... just a little one, but then in the last few days it seems to have vanished again. Maybe I'm just getting used to being a bit bulkier?! How about you? 

I'll take this week off until the consultant, monitor my bp, and see how I feel, and make a decision regarding next week when Monday has been and gone. At the moment I'm inclined to say I'm staying home, nesting, and listening to lots of hypnotherapy and classical music cds to get me all calm and zen ready for the baby to arrive at 40 weeks rather than the usual 36 my family struggles to make it to.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone,
We're home again and getting ready for our next visitors who are coming down to help with our front garden. They are bringing their 2 kids (4 and 2) so it's going to be fun to have some little ones around. I really would have liked to just have a few days off before going back to work next week, but we really need to get this garden done and he's a landscape gardener and we only have to pay him in beer!

Going along well, baby bug is kicking and moving heaps. I'm sure I've felt hiccups in there too!

*Dinah *- sorry to read about your BP stuff. I'd also be inclined to take the Drs advice and rest. I know in our situation it would be really hard because we can't really afford for me to be off work at the moment, but if you can I'd definitely take the rest time. My BP has been good so far. I must get into checking it everyday with my machine. 

My appointments are usually about 15 minutes each and she always checks my tummy, measures fundal height and uses the doppler for the heartbeat.

I hope everyone is going along well. Is it nice and cold where you all are?? Melbourne had 41c (105 F) the other day. Luckily we missed it as we were away! There's a cool change now so it's more like 26c today.

Talk soon.

xo


----------



## pink23

I saw my midwife at 13 weeks then not until 24. This time around I haven't seen many many people . I have Antinatal Friday so need to ask about bp and probably will see
Docs more I think. 
I had a dream I felt baby's head last night and it was really odd I was in the supermarket and even got lo to feel it to x x


----------



## Dinah93

I see at least one midwife/consultant a week, actually seems to make time pass quicker as well. 

I actually get full pay for 6 months if I'm off work so financially given I spend over £300 a month on the commute I'd be better off not working!


----------



## pink23

I would definately be staying at home then x x


----------



## beccad

Dinah, I would definitely be taking the advice to stay at home in your situation. Medical staff don't recommend such a course of action lightly - especially as all the advice for normal pregnancy is to try and keep active and such like. Perhaps go back to work for a day to just tie things up if you have to, but I would absolutely go off sick, especially if you get paid.

I'm also feeling a bit bulky' round the middle at the moment. There's a bit of a change in my tummy above my pubic bone - starting to push outwards I think, but it's only noticeable when I'm undressed and even then I think only DH and I would notice the change.

Poppie it's about 6 degrees here today! A bit on the chilly side, but quite sunny so that's nice.

What are you all doing exercise wise? or not doing :haha: I'm hoping to start an antenatal pilates class next week, but waiting to see if they have any space. I might also go to aqua aerobics at our local leisure centre, but I need to give them a call and ask if the ordinary classes are suitable during pregnancy. I can't see why not but I don't want to get there and find out I can't do it.

I'm currently trying to decide when to go on leave. I've got a HUGE amount of annual leave to use this year, close to 10 weeks, so in theory I could finish work around 30 weeks and start maternity leave a couple of days before my due date (assuming baby doesn't come early). I can carry some of that leave over to next year, but even if I did that I'd have to leave at about 32 weeks. I just worry a bit that I'll get bored with all that time off, but I guess I don't have much choice really. The only decision I can make is whether or not to take it all this year or carry some over. I probably won't want to be commuting into central London much later than that...


----------



## pink23

I walk a lot so i take that as my exercise and when I'm at work I do a lot.
I think i will have quite a bit of annual leave to take as holiday year starts april and I'm hoping to start mat leave beginning of june and then hopefully i can stay off till jan but will have about 60hrs a/l which is a lot as i only work 15hrs a week so practically another month to fit in.
Has everyones works done the risk assessments. I know i only work weekends but surely because I'm diabetic my manager should of done it.
Im hoping to visit the baby shop I'm may but will be 36 weeks pg lol xx


----------



## beccad

I haven't told work yet, but I've had a look at the risk assessment form and there's nothing on there that gives me any kind of concern.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm definitely behind, and I'll try to catch up tonight when I get home if I can! Work's been beyond busy so I've been truly exhausted.. :| Trying to hang on to my small ounces of sanity that are left. :rofl:

But I hope you're all doing well! :wave:


----------



## Nanner

What a week it's been! I'll be glad when things around here go back to normal.

Dinah- I understand the dilema. The bills have to get paid but your baby is the most important thing in the world. If it were me, I would do all I can to take the doc's advice.

Is anyone planning on starting their maternity leave before they deliver? I haven't decided when I'll start yet, but I'm thinking maybe a week before my due date. I turned in my resignation last week to my boss. I've asked to go part time but I don't know what administration will decide for my position. Hopefully I'll be able to stay on part time. I enjoy my job, plus as a fitness instructor, I get paid to workout and I have to show up!

My cousin is doing better though not out of the woods yet. It turns out she got a rare string of salmonella! Normally this wouldn't be enough to make a person septic, but they also found a cyst that wrapped around two vertebrae. Once she contracted salmonella, the cyst became infected and started to erode the vertebrae causing lots of pain. They operated on her back a few days ago and they're hopeful she'll make a full recovery. She'll be in ICU until the salmonella is gone, but she'll be in a full body cast from the surgery for 3-6 months. My family has really stepped up for her husband and kids; arranging meal plans, house cleaning, pet care, ect. I plan on taking a long weekend in February to help out. She's been sedated the whole time so I'm sure she doesn't know what's going on. Imagine that surprise when she comes to!

Other than that and getting back to normal after the holidays, things are okay. I keep getting bigger and bigger. In fact, I've out grown several maternity tops. I keep having to buy new clothes, which irritates me because I only have about 3 months left.


----------



## kimberley3

nanner i think its time for you to post a bump pic lol x will catch up when i have soem free time hope your all okay x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hello all

Hope everyones well.

Dinah - hope your feeling ok and it might be best for you to take some time off

Anyone willing to put a bump pic up like Kim said?? There's got to be someone....especially you swan as your getting so close!!

I have always said that i'd work up until 39 weeks, which hopefully i'll be able to when the time comes :)

I'm supposed to have ovulated today but i'm pretty sure i ovulated on the weekend...especially as my boobs are starting to change already. They are a bit tender and uncomfortable and feel a bit bigger. Which means absoloutly nothing as this seems to be the trend with me now although it is happening quite early this time.

Forgot to say that we got a camping kit form DH's dad which insludes a 4 man tent, 2 double air beds, 4 sleeping bags and something else (can't remember) so we are going to start camping most weekends hopefully!!

For you Uk ladies One Born Every Minute is on!!! yayy!! love this programme and so glad its back :D :D anyone else watching??

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

i watched! and i was like aww baby im having on wow! lol i have a pic my tummy has changed shape and quite a few people are saying to me aint your tummy changed you look like you have a bump shall i post lol? im on the bigger side anyway but my whole shape has just changed! in the mornings when i wake up its hard and nice and round and once i have had a pee uterus goes back a bit, it feels near my belly button as its all hard ish there! 13days till my private gender scan :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww i felt so sorry for the father who was off to Afghanistan :( 1 day with his baby and then wont see her till 6 months old ...poor guy!

Yeah go for it kim post a bump pic!! 

I will warn you all now, when i do jump on the pregnant band wagon you'll get a 'bump' pick every month from me lol :D 

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

here about 2days ago, not sure if it looks liek fat or bump lol
 



Attached Files:







2011 and bump! 237.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 9









2011 and bump! 245.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kimberley3

wanaBmummy said:


> aww i felt so sorry for the father who was off to Afghanistan :( 1 day with his baby and then wont see her till 6 months old ...poor guy!
> 
> Yeah go for it kim post a bump pic!!
> 
> I will warn you all now, when i do jump on the pregnant band wagon you'll get a 'bump' pick every month from me lol :D
> 
> xxx

i know it made me wanna cry! :( poor man, i was willing her to have the baby before he went! i do have a no top one but you can see all my fat too lol. i wil llook forward to your pics i always love looking through the bump threads :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, pages and pages on which I must catch up! :haha: Let's see, where to begin?

Yes, PERVY PETS. My dog always wants in on the action. Ick. 

RE: Age gap - no more than 5 years, preferably, but we'll see how quickly we get to it again. :haha: My sister and I are 8 years apart, and that was not easy. But we shall see!

I considered a 4D, Singers, but then we opted to just save the $$ because time moved so quickly... lol. Suddenly we're 5 weeks from her due date and I'm like "... oh crap!" :rofl:

Mazzy, if you mean pregnancy symptoms - I had nothing out of the ordinary from regular pre-period cramps and things, except an intense amount of heartburn and the dog was acting weird and clingy. :lol: 

Tough choice Dinah, as I can understand how you'd perhaps go mad staying at home for that long - but your health and the baby have to come first, after all. :thumbup: If the doctor feels it's best, I would either cut back my hours or cut back altogether. Would cutting back your hours be a possibility? Maybe slowly slip into it? But seeing the pros to it, I'd definitely be staying home if I were you!

I've been horrible and have been ignoring my workout schedule since pregnancy. I miss running races and everything... :| I do yoga on rare occasion but I'm so swollen and in agony due to work and everything, so it doesn't happen a lot. Just been using my yoga ball for some pregnancy exercises and waiting, waiting, waiting. :haha:

If you're able, TAKE LEAVE BEFORE YOU POP! :rofl: I'm so miserable at work. And bitter. And then I feel guilty for being so weak because I came home last night and just bawled over being in pain. So if you are able to take off, I'd suggest it because it's pretty dismal working this late in the game. But if you're like me and stuck, don't beat yourself up for throwing the occasional pity party. :haha: I'm trying hard to just be optimistic.

Aww, great bump Kimberley!

Attaching a few photos from my maternity shoot. They're photos I took OF the photos, hence the kind of crappy quality... but I'm so lazy about going and actually SCANNING them. LOL. I'm awful, I know.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1188.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1182.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1186.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1183.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey ladies, didnt want to R&R. We have our visitors here, going well so far with the little kids. They all went out to a playground this afternoon so I was able to have a nap and tidy up a little. 

Gorgeous bump pics! I will get hubby to take a decent one of me in the next few days and I will put it up for you to see. Am getting out there, and I know i have a bit to go yet but its hard to imagine how big i will actually get!

Cant remember if I said this before or not, my obs recommends going on mat leave from about 34 weeks to de-socialise and get ready for baby. We probably really cant afford for me to go off that early, so will try and stretch it out a little longer, will also depend on my BP etc. 

Anyway, i better go. talk soon
Xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab bump pics ladies :D and yeas *Kim* i think you can class it as a small bump :)
and *swan* 5 weeks!!! wow!! where did that time go :D 

xxx


----------



## beccad

Kim, yes that definitely IS a bump, and Swan - you look amazing! Look at you all sultry!


----------



## kimberley3

swan looing good :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL thanks ladies! There were tons of giggling moments during the photoshoot. Especially trying to get me on and off the floor or when he'd want me to just half smile or look "sexy" and I'm like pfft okay sexy with all this extra weight :rofl: so we had a good time. 

Burrr it is cold out there!! Anyone else ready for spring????


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Welll...... 

Dinah - Could you go part time and see how your BP is then, that way you wouldnt be letting your work down, but would still be getting rest... I know I would be bored if I ended up doing nothing although Im sure I could get used to it!

Kim - Nice Pic - Definately Bump!

Wanna - Where abouts are you going camping... I always have so much fun when we camp!

Mazzy - I dont think I had any symptoms I was pretty shocked really that I was PG!

In regards to Mat leave... 

Poppie - I have taken two weeks off (due to Bank holidays it turns out to take only 8 days) at the beginning of April as my OH is a teacher and we thought about going away, but now looks like we will just mooch around the house, and then Im hoping to take Mat leave at the last minute.

Becca - The only thing that will make me take Mat leave earlier is the commute to work! I live in nr Woolwich so not that far from Central London, but have to either get the train or DLR to work (I work in Holborn) I have managed to get a Baby on board badge (you can get them by ringing up London Underground) and the first few days back from christmas holidays, people gave me there seat which was lovely... The other day I ended up standing the hold journey which is about 40 mins, and my back was absolutley killing me... 
Swan, I cant imagine how you must be feeling dragging yourself into work. As I said above the commute will be my down fall Im sure. I love your pics... Im not brave enough I dont think... maybe later I will feel differently.

I had a midwife appointment today, she listened to the HB and just asked if anything was wrong... I have another in 5 weeks where they take all the blood... 

Has anyone had a bounty pack - I didnt get one and want to know if I am missing out on anything... 

OH has gone a bit mad - He has bought the Stokke (he said it is the only one he likes)... We went to Ikea on Sunday and bought the Cot (£50 which I didnt think was to bad!!) Yesterday evening we went to the Ashford Designer outlet and visited the Petit Bateau shop, so now along with the cutest baby tights we have lots of baby outfits... OH is worse than me, I say lets get this, its cheap and is good quality.. he says lets get this I love it! So we have quite a few things to say the least about 25 outfits (vests, baby grows, dresses, romper suit things, ranging from 3 - 9 months) and ended up spending quite a lot of money! But he is unstoppable... it was quite sweet last night getting home and folding it up into what will be her wardobe, and looking at what we had.. Oh and he also bought 7 Tots Bots nappies while I was at work and a new washing machine!!! 
I think he is a little bored!

Hope everyone else is alright.. 
I might be brave enough to put a photo up later, if I can get a good one!

p.s would love a papaya right now!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I&#8217;ve been talking Body Attack (high intensity aerobics) on Mondays and then doing yoga (via DVD) twice a week. My gym doesn&#8217;t offer much in the way of prenatal classes, but there are 2 other pregnant ladies in my Body Attack class. The instructor shows us ways to modify. I also try to do at least 15 minutes of walking during the day. It&#8217;s getting harder since the weather is getting colder.

I plan on working right up to the first labor pains. I&#8217;m trying to save up as much leave as possible.

Nanner, I&#8217;m glad to hear that your cousin is doing better although she still has a long recovery.

Kim, It definitely looks like a bump to me. Great pics.

Swanx, Your getting so close. Your bump pics are great. I&#8217;m a little jealous that you can still wear your wedding rings.


----------



## Dinah93

I've spent today researching travel systems. What I've worked out so far is I want one which uses a Maxi Cosi car seat, as they seem to be coming up very well on all the reviews for weight and ease of getting them in and out the car etc, which is especially important to me if I can't lift heavy things after a c-section, but also the safest due to being at a much better recline than some of the others where the baby sits more upright, and it's therefore suitable for use on longer journeys without the baby finding it uncomfortable to breathe. As we need to take the baby back to Ireland in the first few months, and it's probable we'll drive rather than fly this is more important to me than most I expect. 

I'm coming around to the idea of staying off work, the meds are at a level now where I'm sleeping a lot more, and getting very lightheaded - this morning I opened the door to my postie and promptly went down in a swoon requiring him to catch me!


----------



## Nanner

It's getting so close for our first LO! 

CeeDee/ Becca- Exercise has gotten so hard! I guess I was a little naive early on because I was certain that I'd be able to continue what I was doing until my due date! I ran a lot until about week 18, but now my whole torso gets too sore from the bouncing to do much at all. I've turned to walking, stationary bikes, and the ellipticals. I teach fitness classes for my job and that's gotten challenging. I've had to find alternatives so that I can still participate, but I still have to do a few of the high intensity exercises to demonstrate to the class. I hope my classes aren't getting to easy on my regulars!! I've also been taking spin classes regularly, which I love! It can get a little hard on the low back but I work around it okay. 

This last week my little girl has definitely increased movement! She's constantly tumbling. Very odd feeling.

I know I mentioned a few weeks ago about a couple that I'm friends with who have been trying for years to have kids. They did several months of fertility drugs, have gone through 2 adoptive families (1 changed their minds' last minute and the other was born stillborn), and I just found out that she had gotten pregnant a couple months ago via IVF. Unfortunately, she miscarried at 9 weeks. If anyone deserves a baby, it's these two! They would make amazing parents and it seems so unfair that they are having such terrible luck. I don't know what their next move with be.


----------



## Meadows

Loving the bump pics.....very cute bump Kim and lovely photos Swan 

Dinah - Yeah, the next time i see the midwife is 25 wks....just obviously got my 20wk scan inbetween. Well, i seem to be at the funny stage where it's not quite a round, solid bump, but i've def got bigger and it looks a little bit round!! Today i tried to put some trousers on for work and i could have done them up, but it would have been soooooo uncomfortable, so i did the hair band trick which gave me a little bit more room.....def time for me to go and get some maternity clothes i think! It's just crazy how in the past week it seems to have started growing!

Right, i recorded one born every minute last night, so am about to catch up.....love that programme!

Friday tomo -YAY!


----------



## beccad

I got a letter from the hospital today telling me I'm Rhesus negative and will need to have something called an Anti-D injection at 28 weeks. There was an explanatory leaflet with the letter, but I'm none the wiser as to what it all means (I'm pretty tired today so that's not helping.) I'm seeing the midwife next week so I'll ask her about it then.

Dinah, we're getting a maxi-cosi seat too, probably the pebble as it lays flatter than the cabriofix, although they're both amongst the best seats available. You defo should stay off work if the meds are making you feel like that. You just have to look after you and your baby!

Singers, I got a bounty pack, but there wasn't a whole lot in it to be honest. Vouchers for a few bits but nothing that made me excited! No samples of anything. I've not got a baby on board badge yet, mainly because my train journey is pretty good - there's always seats (think it's the only train journey into London that does have spare seats :haha: ) and I don't travel on the tube when it's really busy, so I can usually get a seat if I want one.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Becca i saw some where else on Baby and Bump about Rhesus negative but can't remember what it said. If i remember rightly if your baby is born the same then they have to have an injection when born. Don't quote me though but im pretty sure.

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

In the hospital. I will copy and paste what I just wrote in the valentines group bc I'm too lazy to type it again on my
Phone haha. 


Went from 1cm 70% effaced to 2cm 90% effaced with bulging bags in a few hours. Nurse says they wont stop preterm labor now but that I will have a premie on the way soon. Not "ideal" but my progress is good so far for the fact that I'm still only having irregular contractions. 

My doctor is in at 8 and will examine me so we can determine what next haha. I'm on an IV drip for group b strep since I missed the swab and am on fluids too. Contractions increasing in intensity but still irregularly arriving. Aria is monitoring well thus far. 

So that's the deets. I slept just over an hour tonight but thankfully got a 2 hour nap after work lol. So... Yeah. 

Gonna try and read a bit since I'm restless. :) Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## pink23

Hope your ok swan and baby stays tucked up for a few more weeks yet x x 
Just had my appointment and they put me on asprin and have to go back in 2 weeks instead of a month. This is where I think I go every 2 weeks now. Heard babies heartbeat it took a while and was worries but all is well. 
Bp was higher than usual will check again next time then maybe higher bp tablets x c


----------



## Dinah93

Omg best of luck Swan, mommy cuddles in the next few days for you - so exciting. I know it's a bit scary with her being early, but she's in the best place and I'm sure it will be absolutely fine. A lady at church had a 25 weeker with a natural early labour about 4 months ago and he's absolutely fine so Aria might be a little small but still perfectly formed I'm sure.


----------



## kimberley3

Meadows said:


> Loving the bump pics.....very cute bump Kim and lovely photos Swan
> 
> Dinah - Yeah, the next time i see the midwife is 25 wks....just obviously got my 20wk scan inbetween. Well, i seem to be at the funny stage where it's not quite a round, solid bump, but i've def got bigger and it looks a little bit round!! Today i tried to put some trousers on for work and i could have done them up, but it would have been soooooo uncomfortable, so i did the hair band trick which gave me a little bit more room.....def time for me to go and get some maternity clothes i think! It's just crazy how in the past week it seems to have started growing!
> 
> Right, i recorded one born every minute last night, so am about to catch up.....love that programme!
> 
> Friday tomo -YAY!

thank you :) and mines not soild some bits are like at the bottom but not all over if that makes sense, in the morning is nice as my bladder is full and my uterus gets pushed up and its all har d:) but the shape as in the pics is how it is and does not change at all apart from at night it gets bigger with all the food lol.


swanxxsong said:


> In the hospital. I will copy and paste what I just wrote in the valentines group bc I'm too lazy to type it again on my
> Phone haha.
> 
> 
> Went from 1cm 70% effaced to 2cm 90% effaced with bulging bags in a few hours. Nurse says they wont stop preterm labor now but that I will have a premie on the way soon. Not "ideal" but my progress is good so far for the fact that I'm still only having irregular contractions.
> 
> My doctor is in at 8 and will examine me so we can determine what next haha. I'm on an IV drip for group b strep since I missed the swab and am on fluids too. Contractions increasing in intensity but still irregularly arriving. Aria is monitoring well thus far.
> 
> So that's the deets. I slept just over an hour tonight but thankfully got a 2 hour nap after work lol. So... Yeah.
> 
> Gonna try and read a bit since I'm restless. :) Happy Friday ladies!

 oh gosh well i hope your all well, 35 weeks is not bad, have they said what an idea of the weight she could be? are you excited? x


----------



## CeeDee

Swanxx, I'm praying everything goes well with you and your baby.


----------



## singers_love

Swan, my cousin had her baby 2 months early and he is absolutely fine, so though its a bit scary Im sure you, Aria and your OH will be fine as well! 

Good luck, 

sending lots of good wishes your way!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wishing you well Swan, lots of love xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Swan - My T&P are with you and Aria today.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh wow good luck swan i'm sure everytihng will go well :) you just get to meet your baby girl a bit sooner than expected! will be looking forward to an update.

Hope everyone else is well :) and yessss its the weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies!

They just broke my water since we stalled at 7cm. So now we wait!


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs x x


----------



## wanaBmummy

oooo your on your way now :) x


----------



## Meadows

Oh wow! Thinking of you Swan and best of luck. Your little girl will be in your arms soon xx


----------



## Nanner

Good luck Swan!:thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Oh goodness me swan! so exciting! 35 weeks is a little early, but not terribly so. Aria will be fine I'm sure. Best of luck chick xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## beccad

I keep coming on here to see if there's an update from swan, but clearly if she's given birth by now she's going to have better things to do than update some randoms on the Internet :rofl:


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol me too don't worry. It was funny at one point last night i pop'd on and scrolled down to see who was viewing to find that there was about 5/6 of us all on here lol. xxx


----------



## pink23

i keep checking to. xx


----------



## Mazzy17

OMG i have just caught up!! Good luck Swan x:happydance:


----------



## singers_love

I have just come on to see how she is doing, but I cant imagine BNB is the first think on her mind!!! 

Lots of good wishes sent to you all SWAN!!! xxxxx


----------



## Meadows

Haha! I keep checking too....so exciting! But yeah, sure this is the last thing on her mind....we'll have to be patient ladies I think!! Hope all is well swan x


----------



## Mazzy17

If one more person tells me to lose weight and i will lose my boobs i will kick them in the face! :growlmad:

Wish they actually talked from experience! The people who tell me this are either a, flat chested girls b, male doctors, c my husband, d flat chested female. why cant someone with big boobs tell me this would happen?! Because they are suffering just like me ARGH!!!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry ladies! All day I was logging on here to update you and then either a nurse would appear or a relative would call or another interruption would occur... so here I am. :haha: It's been a busy day, but things are going well.

So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:

Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor. 

She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1212.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanaBmummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cake: *CONGRATULATIONS!!* She is absoloutly beautiful!!

I can't believe the first little Junebug has been born already. Well done mummy :D (and daddy too) 

Lots of love and hugs your way xxx

edit: just a thought, if you'd like someone else to take over the thread now you'll have your handsfull i don't mind taking over for you. I mean i'm not anywhere near yet lol. Just a thought xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations! She's beautiful! So thrilled for you xxx


----------



## pink23

congrats swan, beautiful and a good weight to xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Swan, she's a stunner. And a great size for 35 weeks too.


----------



## Poppiebug

OMG i have visitors for a few days and I miss the birth of our first June Bug baby...

CONGRATS Swan!! :happydance:

She is adorable. I am so happy for you and welcome to the world little Aria. :kiss:


----------



## beccad

Oh swan she's beautiful! And a really good weight for being a little early too, so I guess she was ready to come out! I hope you manage to get the breastfeeding sorted out. 

Oohhh that's made me very broody :cloud9:

Mazzy, I hear you on the boobs - mine are the last place I lose weight, and I do lose weight on them but the proportions compared with the rest of my body stay the same, ie: they're always comparatively big.


----------



## Meadows

Congratulations to you all swan...she is absolutely gorgeous, I can only imagine how proud u are feeling. Take care of yourself and enjoy this special time. X


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations... She is lovely! She was obviously cooked as my MIL would say!! I cant believe what a hive of activity this forum has been with us all waiting to see if you and Aria were alright! 

Well done! 

Have a lovely rest of the week


----------



## Mazzy17

YAY!!the first Junebug baby!!! :happydance:

Congratulations Swan she is gorgeous!


Baccad - Glad im not the only one haha


----------



## wanaBmummy

don't know whether you'll think this is a good thing or a bad thing or even be at all bothered but i thought i'd just mention it...

Swan Aria now shares a birthday with Beyonce and Jay-Z's baby girl Ivy Blue Carter.

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I actually just heard that on the news! Beyonce was, I thought, due in February as well? Not sure. Haha. But guess that dissolves anyone's skepticism as to if she was pregnant (I know a few people who said she was not lol). 

And Wana, I will gladly hand you the thread if you like! I definitely plan to stalk but I'm not always the best with remembering things as it is. :rofl: so I can ask Wobbles if you'd like? :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeh i was quite suprised she'd had her already, i thought it was Feb too. And yeah i did hear all the ''she's not really pregnant'' stories.

Yeah carry on i don't mind. I figured you'll have alot more other important things to do now so i don't mind taking over :) xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

only just noticed swan that Aria was born exactly 1 month early lol x


----------



## CeeDee

Congratulations on your sweet baby girl!!! She&#8217;s gorgeous! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about the details!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Swan! Welcome to world June Bug Aria!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Well here I am... back in the office :sad2: and it's Monday :(, but that means another week down 24 weeks for me!! :happydance:

Our visitors are leaving today, it's been great having them stay, and the two little ones but we did learn A LOT about what we aren't going to do (or try not to do) when we have our LO. We've known these people for years and seen their kids grow up (they are only 18 months apart and very out there kids) and there's just lots that I think we've seen that we're going to do differently. Also, my friend is very opinionated and tells things like it is when maybe she shouldn't. I love getting her advice, but she's a bit pushy. Anyway good experience I guess. Will love to have the house quiet for a few weeks though.

Has anyone heard from Welsh_mum? I know she's due on my birthday (23rd) but was wondering if her husband had improved?

On the Beyonce thing - I thought I heard people were questioning the baby thing saying that she wasn't actually pregnant, but had a surrogate and was just wearing a fake tummy?

Anyway, I hope everyone is well. :dust: to those who are trying again this month. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i hear the same about beyonce poppie but i saw the vid people were on about and i say it was the dress and if you look at pictuers from towards the end she is alot chunkier in the face as well as all over. If she was using a surrogate i don't see why she would gain weight??? 

Its funny what you learn from other people and their children isn't it. wow 24 weeks already!! Time is absoloutly flying by. 

Btw i'm currently awake at 12.37am Monday because i can't get to sleep!! Will be hanging in the morning xxx


----------



## Nanner

What a beautiful baby Swan! Congrats!


----------



## beccad

I think if I were Beyonce i'd have made up a due date some time after I was actually due, to keep the press off my back! I expect that's what she did...

Urgh I've been awake since 4.30am. Thankfully I don't have to work today, but i'm going to feel rough later. Got up about 6 in the end as I was worried about disturbing DH, but I think I'll probably go back to bed when he's gone to work. I think we're going to have to start sleeping in separate bedrooms, as I'm disturbing him in the night when I get up. He's not normally such a light sleeper, but I wonder if he's subconsciously on dad-to-be alert? Does that sound bonkers?


----------



## swanxxsong

Good point Becca - I think that's a wise idea. And I am glad they were able to keep photos from leaking thus far (or as much as I know) - i would hate if someone was showing off my baby before I could myself!! :lol:


----------



## singers_love

I was just thinking, when you are TTC all you can think about is being pregnant, and when you are all you can think about is not being!!! The grass is always greener!!! Although once you have had the baby Im sure it is!!! I find myself counting the weeks down wishing they were going faster! They have asked me at work today when im going on Mat leave... and having booked some annual leave off already I was looking at weeks, like in 3 Im going on holiday and then I only have 6 weeks ish (maybe Im making this up) untill I go on holiday again, and then Mat leave!! Its very exciting... And now Swan has had Aria, and our first Junebug is cooked it more people are going to be ready soon... 
Who is due next?? 
Is it Nanner??
I know Poppie is before me by two or three days... 

I also know that we wont all be one our due date... maybe some before and after...

So exciting!!! How is it going Swan??


----------



## beccad

It'll go past quickly singers. How many weeks will you be when you finish? I'm already struggling with the commute - I've always found London tiring, but it's really taking its toll on me lately and I'm looking forward to finishing work!


----------



## singers_love

Well I have 4 whole weeks till Holiday Number 1 which is a week, and then 6 weeks till holiday no.2 
So that 11 weeks till Mat leave!!! Seems so close.. but not close enough! I had quite a depressed week last week, not wanting to be at work, but I think its just the change of routine, as I have gone from using my Vespa to having to get the train/Tube/Bus which I hate.. The central line in the mornings is like a sandwich even with my badge.. This week I feel more optimistic ,aybe its because the babys room is nearly ready and OH went mad on Friday and bought more clothes, (he didnt start work till today)! will have to take some pics of it.. my nappy stash and clothes.. anyone else bought much?Also we got an allotment! Im really excited about having a bit of green in London, we have a massive balconey but its will be nice to be able to have our own bit of land to grow things on, and hopefully if we get any type of summer, it will be nice with the baby as well..


----------



## swanxxsong

Welsh Mum is due later this month! :) Then Topsy is due February and Nanner is March. Progressing right along! 

I felt second tri was the fastest moving. Even delivering a month early, third was crawling for me. Maybe from being at work? :lol:

Aria is doing well. Her bilirubin results went down from last night and she was allowed out of her blue cocoon. They retest at 2 so we will be discharged by 3. That will determine if she needs a wallaby blanket to come home with her or not. Then she has to be at her pediatrician at 830 tomorrow morning to be checked again and make sure she's progressing nicely and is in general, all in good health. :) So as much as jaundice sucks, it's not nearly as bad as it could be. 

We are still working on BF - preemies are devils! - but once my milk comes in they believe she'll do well. She can latch when she's wide awake and get some colostrum but she's lazy; they're blaming the jaundice and age though lol. So should improve over time!


----------



## Mazzy17

Well going to bed now, tomorrow is day of testing :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, day two back in the office and it's draaagggging!!

*Mazzy *- :dust: I have everything crossed for you in the morning!

*Swan *- glad to hear Aria is doing ok overall. I'd love to see more pics *hint hint*

Ugh - I cannot wait until Maternity leave. I am probably going to go until about Easter, so long as my BP and health stays good.

Do you like my new sig?? Just need to go find a new ticker that I like :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

love the new sig poppie :)

good luck Mazzy fingers crossed for you!

Aw swan so glad she's doing well :D

We went for dinner tonight for DH mum's birthday and her boyfriend kept joking about me eating for 2 and how i'm pregnant ...he did the same at the wedding (well not the wedding day but we were in Greece together) and has before as well. So by the time we say ''yes we're pregnant'' they will be expecting it lol at one point tonight his mum really did think i was pregnant though i had to talk her out of it lol ahh well at least they were both happy about it haha xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooops I forgot, I meant to post a belly pic. 
Here's my 24 week pic from yesterday.

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/24weeks-1.jpg


----------



## Nanner

It's been a rough few weeks, but it can only go up from here!

Congrats Swan! I can't wait to meet my little princess!


----------



## Mazzy17

I am such a dumbarse! Forgot to buy the pregnancy test! :dohh:


----------



## Poppiebug

Mazzy17 said:


> I am such a dumbarse! Forgot to buy the pregnancy test! :dohh:

Oooh Mazzy! I got all excited when I saw your post!! LOL


----------



## Dinah93

Morning all. 

Don't get us all excited like that Mazzy! Get out there and buy a test. 

Had some fun playing with figures last night, if I return to work 3 days rather than 5 I'll only be £298 a month worse off as I will have less childcare, won't be paying student loan as I'll be a few pennies under the threashold etc so I'm confident we can afford to do this which is great. That said I'll have about 65 days annual leave when I return to work built up - so I can actually work 3 days a week but get paid for 5 days for about 6 months after I return.

Doc wouldn't sign me off for a fortnight, we compromised at 4 weeks, but she wants me to monitor my bp several times a day and go see her in 3 weeks with the results.


----------



## kimberley3

congrats swan she is beautiful x


----------



## beccad

Mazzy go and buy a test!

Poppie you look fab! Proper little bump :cloud9:

Wana, I had a friend constantly questioning me about being pregnant a while back, August I think. It was right at the time when I was starting to feel a bit fed up with TTC, so her constant quizzing me like that didn't help. People can be such a pain about it sometimes :shrug:

Dinah, good that the doc signed you off :thumbup: although it sounds like you're not sure about it? I've been looking into our finances too and if my parents can do a day or two a week (they've said they're happy to do this) then I'd be doing ok financially after. If not, then by the time I add on train fares to the cost of a childminder/nursery, then I'm pretty much breaking even. That's assuming I want to go back of course. My job is already three days a week so that wouldn't change.


----------



## Dinah93

I just feel a bit bad about being off with so long to go as it's unlikely I'll be back. I was off for ages last year too as I did my knee in and couldn't do the job so was off while I waited for surgery and then recovered. 

I'm still hoping DH gets a new job or promotion in the next 18 months, give me the option not to go back, but I'm pleased enough we'll be comfortable and have a decent work-life balance even if I have to return regardless. My brain is currently thinking it makes sense to return part time until we have a second one, but I might change all my opinions once the LO is here.


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i got my tests so i will wait for FMU to do the weeing :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

good luck Mazzy!! x :dust: :dust:


----------



## beccad

Good luck hun xx

Dinah, I'm wondering about going back inbetween this one and a potential second child. I wasn't going to, but my mum mentioned that it'd be worth going back for a bit because I get such a good maternity package :blush: I hadn't really thought about that before she mentioned it, and it is a good idea but I'd feel bad about doing that I think.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. Hump day!

*Mazzy *- :dust: I have everything crossed for you!

*Dinah *- Good to hear your Dr is compromising with you. I check my BP at home every few days (probably should do it everyday but I forget).

Not much else going on. I'm a bit tired today, stupidly fell asleep last night before dinner, got up for dinner and stuff and then couldn't get to sleep until about midnight then. Doesn't help that my whole day is spent just sitting here in front of the computer. So boring.

Bring on Friday! :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck Mazzy! Fingers crossed!!

Lovely bump Poppie :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Eep, will be waiting for news Mazzy! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## beccad

Have you and Aria been discharged yet swan?


----------



## Mazzy17

:bfn:

But im not out until :witch: arrives! :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

hope she stays away mazzy we need new bfps xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i already have my timetable of when me and hubby are DTD, hubby had his orders. When we started TTC we decided we didnt want to have a baby between 17th November (his birthday) and New Year next cycle is going to be the final cycle to have a junebug baby this year for us.


----------



## Wobbles

Owner of original post has been changed as requested. 

x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry Mazzy, fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## Meadows

Sorry about the BFP Mazzy, but fingers crossed the dreaded witch stays away!

Well ladies, i've had some worrying blood test results today......basically i have sloghtly higer than average AFP(Alpha Feto Protein) levels in my blood, which can be associated with neural tube defects :-( My levels are 2.8 and normal is apparently 2.5. They said that people have had levels as high as 4 point something and gone on to have normal babies, but i'm still really worried. So anyway, they want me to have a scan tomorrow to check the babies brain, spine and abdominal wall thoroughly and so that should give me more answers. The only other thing is that apparently high levels of this AFP can relate to growth issues, so i will have to have regular growth scans as well.

It's been a crappy day so far, and the wait continues unitl tomorrow afternoon, but fingers crossed all is ok.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Dinah93

I'm sure it will be fine Meadows, that's only a tiny rise, but keeping you and your baby in my prayers that the scan goes well. Be thankful for small blessings - tomorrow is really quick to get a scan usually the NHS take weeks so at least you'll have your answers in 24 hours.

ETA: I hit Dr Google so you don't have to read lots of worst case scenarios, but most websites say levels of up to 4 are normal, in the US some websites even say 10! I think they're just playing it safe love.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Keep us posted Meadows, I can imagine you're worried but I'm sure it'll be ok x


----------



## beccad

I'm sure it'll be ok meadows :hugs: They play it safe with a lot of these things and I expect there's some natural variation to results. 

mazzy, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you love xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Im sure it will all be ok Meadows :hugs:

Ok girls i need your help... my friends husband done my wedding pictures and i have finally got some back. Im 99% sure on the contract i signed and the proof it said i will get CD of all the pictures which was taken/ I have only got back the pictures we picked out on disc and hard copies. I want to send him a text and want to know what you think?

Hi Dave, Thanks for the pictures they look great. On the contract and the proofs you gave me it said you will give me a cd with all the pictures that was taken or was i reading them wrong?


----------



## swanxxsong

Hang in there Meadows. :hugs: you're in my thoughts and prayers love. xoxo


----------



## beccad

Did they not give you a copy of the contract?


----------



## Mazzy17

Nope and as he is a friend i thought i could trust him...


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Mazzy *- ooo urm yeah i'd just send him a light a breezy text like you were thinking and see what he says. Oh and sorry for the BFN but you've still got time :)

*Medows* - hugs to you. i'm sure everything will go well tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:

*swan* - hows your baby girl doing?

*Pink* - great profile pic of bump :D

oooo that was fast, i've been changed to be able to edit the front page. the responsibility!! lol 

*Becca & Dinah* haven't got a EDD for you on front page...what are they so i can add them please?? :)

AFM i'm good, didn't get much sleep last night :( but oh well. As always there are things that make me think oooo maybe bfp this month and then AfF turns up anyway so trying not to think on it. Works really good since coming back from Christmas. 2 boys left for pre school at Christmas and the atmosphere has been so much calmer since its mad. Much more relaxed!! 

*Mazzy* i have thought about the same as you. I don't want a December baby really and then from there thought well i don't really want a January or February baby either being close to Christmas. But i think i've decided that its taken this long anyway that i'll just carry on and if that we get then so be it lol Although i really wouldn't want a birthday that close to Christmas myself.

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks for the advice wana, i just wish i hadn't listened to my friend about how good he is!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its hard to know what to do but then usually if they are a friend they stick to their word. Then if they don't it just makes the situation awkward. Just remember none of this is on you xx


----------



## Mazzy17

I feel like crying but i cant because my hubby is REALLY pissed off with him and is likely to punch him


----------



## Mazzy17

Ok i have sent the text and have just left my phone upstairs because im scared


----------



## wanaBmummy

don't be scared, if there is a contract, whether you have it or not, i'm sure there will be something you can do. Hopefully he'll just have forgotten, check the contract and then give you the photos x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mrs Mel how are you? are you into your 2WW now?? x


----------



## Mazzy17

Aaaaaand my husband is back and going ballistic.

Looks like im going to lose a friend


----------



## wanaBmummy

what happened?? x


----------



## Mazzy17

I showed him what i have been given, photos in a packet and the disc and he went nuts. He is saying he is taking the piss as we paid him upfriont (£400) and he gives us stuff we can get ourselves from Boots. He said he is either going to get his mum to write an email saying they gave us the ,money and is really dissappointed or going to their house


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> Mrs Mel how are you? are you into your 2WW now?? x

Hello hun! I'm good thanks. No, I'm a little behind you, I'm just waiting to OV now, so should start the 2WW shortly.
Good luck to you, not too much longer for you to wait :) xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hope you get an answer soon Mazzy, maybe when he checks the contract he'll remember that's what he said. It's quite unusual for them to give all photos taken so if he doesn't usually or has changed the contract wording since he might not have realised. 

Due June 18th WannaB, thank you. 

I was due March 21st and was born February 1st - sometimes all the best laid plans don't work out! I've never really had an issue with being close to Christmas - mum says I got all the best presents as a kid as everyone got them cheaper in the sales :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh right i thought you were only a few days behind* Mrs Mel*...i know an di've got everything crossed for this month!

Thankyou *Dinah* i'll add it now :) thats why we are just going to carry on regardless now..thast a fab way of looking at it getting all the best presents :D

I'm sure it can all be sorted *Mazzy* .

xxx

edited: hubby is looking at jobs in Australia because he wants to move lol not that we have that kind of money to move thousands of miles away lol :)


----------



## Mazzy17

wanaBmummy said:


> edited: hubby is looking at jobs in Australia because he wants to move lol not that we have that kind of money to move thousands of miles away lol :)

My hubby is a computer games designer and he is well known. Unfortunately the gaming industry is dying in UK so if the company he is now now goes poop we either have to move to Canada, Seattle or New Zealand


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh wow :) that'd be fab. I'm such a family girl i thin i'd get major home sick xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Well i have already moved away from my family and talk to them on Skype all the time and well my parents drive up if they fancy a break.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ah right...but the otherside of the world is a bit different from driving up when they want lol :) x


----------



## Mazzy17

No they wont they will just jump on a plane and use me as an excuse for a holiday haha


----------



## wanaBmummy

haha yeah i spose :D x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning! Thursday... one day closer to the weekend! (sorry I seem to whinge about it not being the weekend everyday don't I!? :wacko: )

*Mazzy *- still got everything crossed for you that AF doesn't show. Sorry you're having this issue with your friend. I hope it's all sorted soon.

*Meadows *- sending thoughts and prayers love. :hugs: I know it's hard not to be worried, I would be too. 

*Wana *- Yay!! Come to Australia!! You should move to Melbourne, it's great! We can meet up! :)

*Mrs Mel* - sending :dust: for you too!

AFM - I went to bed earlier last night but woke up about 4am with a sore back so took some time to get comfy again. Ugh. Baby bug is quiet today so far, I hope he's just having a lazy day. Just one more thing to be worried about with all the other stuff. I might have a coffee soon, see if that gets him going. LOL!


----------



## Poppiebug

Just wanted to add - I went shopping last night and restrained myself to only getting two of these gorgeous printed suits.

https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2012-01-11193643.jpg


----------



## swanxxsong

:dust: to those of you who are waiting, testing, waiting. :dust:

Sorry to hear of the stresses, Mazzy. :| How frustrating! 

Things here are okay - we made a little milestone with Aria and breastfeeding attempts today, thanks to my husband. I was having an emotional meltdown (again) over feeling guilty that my attempts were not working, so we did it together and the three of us got her to suckle for a little bit. So, progress was made and as a result, I feel a little more positive! :thumbup: Now we're about to do another feed and then HOPEFULLY I can get a little bit of sleep because I'm exhausted.


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's great Swan, it must be a struggle. Hope it all gets a bit easier x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya junebugs,

Swan-I was so shocked and happy to hear you had your little girl, massive congratulations hun she is a real cutie. 

my bubs is being stubbon and still not even a twinge lol. I am so fed up and uncomfortable now.

My hubby is doing really well,he came out of icu a week ago as he is breathing on hid own and on no meds. He can nod/shake his head for yes/no, might be able to talk bit we wont know until he has his trachy tube taken out. He knows the difference between tapping, squeezing and stroking my hand on command. He can open one eye.and pokr his tounge out. Yesterday he was sat up in his wheelchair and seemed to be a bit more alert. I am so proud of how well he is doing after only 5 weeks, he's a fighter. I feel like I am slowly getting him back. 

My mum is going to be my birthing partner so i hope she dosent pass out lol.

How is everyone here?


----------



## beccad

Welsh I'm so glad to hear that hubby is doing so well. Great news that he can respond to you like that :hugs: I'm sure your mum will be fine xx

Swan, I hope you've managed to get a bit of sleep. 

Poppie those suits are so cute!

Wana my due date is 26 June. I'd love to move abroad, either to Vancouver or Melbourne. I'd go in a heartbeat but DH wouldn't want to leave his family like that. 

Mazzy, that's such a pain. I hope your hubby doesn't go too ballistic. 

AFM, I'm 16+2 today and my morning sickness still hasn't gone. It's really starting to get me down as it just makes everything so hard. I'm trying not to moan about it too much because I can tell DH is getting fed up of hearing about it, although he's being lovely and helpful. I still don't have a bump! I've definitely filled out but could just have put on a bit of weight. Have told work and they've been lovely, although my line manager was decidedly underwhelmed by the news but polite :haha: Exactly the response I was expecting from her!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Meadows  Im sure that everything is fine, thats not very much higher, and if it means more scans then yay!!! I am currently just trying to decide where to have a 4d scan because I want to see her again! I hate the fact that the NHS stop scanning after 20 weeks!

Poppie- Cute Suits! I got cramp in my leg last night and woke up in a massive amount of pain Am hoping it doesnt happen tonight. She has been quiet of late as well, and after a fiasco on the tube I am just worrying all the time that something might be that matter. The midwife told me that it doesnt really matter if they move now, its from 28 weeks that we should start monitering it from, as if the babys moving its healthy so now Im wondering she is moving a bit, but is it enough?? Do I normally feel her moving by now? I have decided that she normally moves about 11, at lunch and then after dinner, about 7 then she quiet again till bedtime I think I need to stop worrying and assume that as long as I feel fine, and she moves at all everything is alright! 

Mazzy  I hope everything has been sorted out, whats happened??
Swan  Breastfeeding Whoppee, not sleeping Boo 
Welsh  Brilliant news about your husband, I hope he continues to fight and gets better quickly, Im sure once the baby is born it will spur him on even more.

Wanna  How are you feeling?? 

Becca - Sorry about the sickness hopefully it will get better.

Im feeling FAT! I look in the mirror and wonder if I look pregnant or that I have eaten way to much over Christmas! Had a horrible almost fainting experience on the tube the other day, and it really hit home that I would have to seriously think about when to take maternity leave.. its currently booked for 16th April, but I have 9 more days holiday that I could take, so even though I have booked of 2 weeks before then (30th March sometime I think) if the travelling gets really hard I could take another week off. 

We have almost bought everything we need for the new arrival and think we may have also come up with a name! Though I still keep changing my mind, anyone else doen names yet??

I attach some pics we sent to our parents of the nursery and her clothes, and nappies, just waiting on a delivery of Moses basket (my old one mums making a new cover), mattress, more nappies, and a dress. 

Still yet to receive pram, and havent decided whether to get a car seat that can go onto the pram or one to last a little longer.

Hungry all the time, which isnt helping with the fat feeling..

So will stop moaning now... Hope everyone else is feeling good,
 



Attached Files:







nursery 1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









nursery 4.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mazzy17

*Poppy*: Those suits are soooooooo cute!!!

*Welsh*: Fantastic news about the hubby :hugs:

Everyone else :flower:

Well I have heard nothing from photographer but his wife text me asking me how i am and what i thought of the photographs. I idnt mention it because i didnt want to involve her as its HIS business. However im 100% sure i was meant to get ALL of the pictures as i flicked through his website and in black and white on his packages "included dvd of all pictures taken". :growlmad:
Im going to send him an email or another text tomorrow asking where are the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fantastic news Welsh, I'm so pleased he's making progress.


----------



## Meadows

Glad hubby is on the road to recovery Welsh.

Singers - lovely nursery  very exciting!!! That wardrobe looks nice and handy with lots of different compartments!!

Well, i had my scan today and all is fine at this stage. Phew! I'm 17 weeks today and so he said he still wants to see me at 20 weeks just to check bub again, but today he checked loads of things and measured all sorts and said it all looks perfect. We are very relieved! Will put some pics on from today.

As for having a bump - i don't really have one yet either....just look fat at the min....can't wait to have a cute little proper bump!

Hope everyone is ok and that Swan ur getting little Aria is still continuing to feed well. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0688.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0689.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mazzy17

Your pics are great! Are you going to find out what you are having? Or waiting for a surprise?


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Poppie* - Id love too I think im just a bit scared as its a massive move and change lol awww fab suits they look great!!
*
Swan* - glad your making way with Aria and that hubby could help :)

*Welsh *- excellent news I am soo happy for you and your family. Hope little one gets a shuffle on soon for you :D

*Becca *- thanks for the EDD already added it Ive only just noticed how many of our Junebugs group are actually due to have little Junebugs!!! Theres quite a few of you and some only days apart :) Well have lots of activity going on in that month!!

Hope MS improves for you soon ! I cant imagine what its like. 

Hey *singers* thanks for asking. Im ok thanks not really sure in terms of will I get a BFP or not. My boobs have been fuller since about 2dpo although I think I ovd 3 days before but onv once again dont actually know. They are a bit uncomfortable again although more so a week ago. Ive got increased CM the past week and when I wake up in the morning or in the night Im instantly hungry and feel a bit sicky but it does pass. 

Anyway as far as Im concerned Im not pregnant unless proven otherwise in a few days. Like Ive said the past few months I get things that may mean Im pregnant but so far dont lol I am slightly inclined to test tomorrow just because I think I ovd early but not sure. 

*Singers* - your pictures are fab! Love the nursery pictures :) Hope your not overdoing it and that what happened on the tube doesnt happen again. 

*Mazzy* - Im sure it will all get sorted. When are you testing again?

*Meadows* - glad it all went well! Love your scan pictures :D 

Any of you ladies who are left not finding out the sex of the baby??

Any of you willing to put up a bump or non bump picture lol 

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Im going to be testing again on Saturday if :witch: stays away


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab..will be checking in :) x


----------



## pink23

I'm team yellow x x


----------



## wanaBmummy

did you find out with your first pink? xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!! And it's *FRIDAY*!! :happydance:

*Welsh *- great to hear from you. Wonderful news that hubby is making progress. I hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting too much longer.

*Mazzy *- Fingers and toes crossed for Saturday.

*Meadows *- lovely scan pics!

*Singers *- Your nursery looks lovely. I love the furniture.

*Becca *- I hope your ms eases soon. You should come to Melbourne too!! :)

I'm very excited today (not just because it's Friday) but we are going to the baby store tonight to order our nursery furniture! :) I can't remember if I told you or not, but I found everything I wanted at an online store which had great prices. Only trouble was we needed to be able to layby the stuff to pay off over the next few months, so I emailed the large baby store near us and they said they would price match for the online store. So we're saving over $300 from their original prices and over $500 on the normal retail prices. I'm a really organised person so I need to know this is all ordered and sorted and then I can relax. I would have hated not to have the furniture in before baby bug arrived!

Tomorrow I have another friend coming to visit from out of town. She is also pregnant after 2.5 years of trying. She's about 20 weeks so it's lovely to be able to share all this time with her. They'll come to see our new home and then we're going out for lunch. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. I'm looking forward to a sleep in too!

:flower:


----------



## Nanner

Hello everyone. :wave:

I talked with my boss today and was informed that I will be able to go part time after the baby is born. :thumbup: There's still some details we need to work out to try to save some of my benefits (I'm not quite vested so I'm in danger of losing half of my retirement fund, insurance, and short term disability). I'm sure they'll find a process that will help me keep these things. I've been with the hospital for 3.5 years and I'd like to think I'm an asset to them! 

I've been meaning to post new belly pics and a pic of the nursery. I'll try my best this weekend! I love when everyone else does!


----------



## beccad

I definitely have a very teeny tiny bump now - I'll take a photo of it later this morning (it is very mini!). I've got my 16 week midwife appointment in about half an hour and I'm hoping to hear the baby's heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## singers_love

Becca - Heartbeats exciting!

I rang the midwife this morning because I was worried about her movemnets... I know I shouldnt be but I am a worrier and I think I have been pretty good so far!

She was moving like a manaic on wednesday so much so that she actually moved the Laptop that was sat on my stomach. yesterday however there was hardly any at all.. So Obviously I start to panic... this morning so far there hasnt been much, but a bit, and the MW says that as long as there is at least 10 all is fine.. (still Im worried) she also suggested I go tot he local delivery suite where they can listen to check... I dont have a doppler because I figured taht I wouls be listening all the time, but I really wish I had one at the moment, my OH has a stethoscope (no sure how to spell it) becuase he was training to be a doctor and I went round the house this mornin gjust to see if I could find it, and see if I could hear anything! I think my hormones are a bit up in the air too (which I doubt is helping... not letting the rational part of my brain talk!) as I sat crying on the bus to the tube because I thought something could be wrong... 

Its horrible thinking that something could be happening and there isnt anything you can do about it... People say that pregnancy is the best time... I seem to be utterly stressed out by the whole thing (probably hormones again!) 

How is everyone else,... 

Wanna glad you good... 

Lovely scans Meadows (I htink... brain has gone dead!) 
Nanner - great news about job... 

sorry everyone brains gone blank... 
Swan hope your little family are doing well!


----------



## beccad

Well she didn't listen for the hearbeat - apparently they don't do it routinely until after the 20 weeks scan, so a bit bummed, but not too badly so. Everything else was fine. Blood pressure still on the low side (90/60) but that's not unusual for me.

I've got a day off work so I'm off out to have a good look at pushchairs as I think we're going to buy one at the weekend. DH's younger sister works for a big department store and can get us a 25% discount on a pushchair, but I want to make sure that we get the right one for us, rather than buying one just because we can get a discount. They only stock a fairly small selection of different brands.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say we have all our nursery furniture now on layby! We even got the matress thrown in and a discount on the mat for the change table. Am so excited! :yipee:

*Singers* - my LO has been exactly the same as yours the past few days. He was moving around heaps the other day and been quieter the last day or so. I was a bit worried as the movements were less but i can still feel him in there, just not kicking as hard or something. I think maybe he has moved into a different position so its just not as strong as it was. So hard not to worry hey?

*Becca* - great news about getting your pushchair and with discount!


----------



## CeeDee

Im so behind.
Swanxx, Hopefully Aria will catch on to BF, just stick to it and dont give up.

Poppie, I love your new siggy. Its very cute! Great bump pic! Cute outfit for baby bug.

Dinah, I definitely need to play the with the numbers as well. Im not sure if my current job will allow me to work part-time because it really is a full-time position, but Im trying to figure out a way to be home with the baby more than I am at work. After looking at daycares, Hubby would prefer I find a way to stay home rather than give someone $1300 a month in daycare. Thats more than college tuition!

Meadows, Im sorry to hear about your blood test results. Hopefully everything will work out good for your little one. Im glad the scan went well.

Mazzy, Sorry about your BFN. 

Wanab, Thats a big move. Why is he thinking about Australia?

Welshmum, It is so good to hear that your husband is doing better.

Nanner, Congrats on getting part time. Im hoping to work something out with my job.

Singers, I love the nursery pics. It looks like you got the IKEA Ive been looking at. We already have a bassinet, so we plan on getting the crib a little later.

AFM, Im getting ready for my glucose test. Im going to the lab Saturday to have it done unless I can somehow get out of work early one day this week. Yesterday was my one year wedding anniversary. Hubby and I went out for a nice dinner. I finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook. The most important people already knew.


----------



## Nanner

I've read in several books that kicking becomes less noticeable the farther along you get. I guess the reason is because the LOs get so cramped that they don't have the room to wind up for a kick! :winkwink: Supposedly, jabs and rolls will be felt, but at fewer frequencies than the kicks were. Hopefully that calms some ladies!

The place I work started opening at 5:00 am last week. :coffee: Tough getting used to!

Poppie- Great deal on the furniture! You'll have to post some pics once you get it all put together!

Has anyone taken any birthing classes yet? I'm planning on doing private sessions in my home, or maybe with one or two other couples. I'd also like to take the Bringing Home Baby class the hospital does. My hubby is such a worrier and he likes to be prepared!

I have acquired sooo much baby stuff from friends and family, I doubt I'll have to buy much else. Someone from work gave me a jogging bugging last weekend! That was a great score because they usually cost a couple hundred dollars!

Side note: Has anyone read the Hunger Games? I can't seem to put it down!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! I spend plenty of time stalking here, especially during nighttime feedings, but it's not always easy to type one-handed, even from my phone. xD So finally, a proper catch-up!

Thanks to everyone for their well-wishes and encouragement! Aria is doing well. At 8pm she will hit her 48 hour breastfeeding milestone, and it's been just over 24 hours since she's been exclusively breastfeeding and not topped off by a bottle of breast milk. So we're all very relieved, including Aria (and my poor boobs). It's tiring work sometimes, but worth every minute of sleeplessness. :)

Welsh, I'm so glad to hear things are going well with your hubby! Will continue to pray for you, him and your LO. I hope your discomfort is eased soon! You're so close to your due date!! 

Singers your nursery looks great! :thumbup: I love it! As for movement, I definitely had days too where I wouldn't feel Aria and would get into a panic. Pregnancy is wonderful, but I found it stressful too at times. When you get a chance, maybe try a cold milkshake or glass of ice water, then lay on your left side and just wait? Sometimes I could wake her that way. I think on Aria's growth spurt days, she moved less because she would be so exhausted. 

Good luck Mazzy - I hope they give you the answers you deserve!

Aw Meadows, I'm so glad everything went well! Wonderful scan pictures too! :hugs: Such a relief that your baby is looking good. :)

So exciting about your nursery furniture Poppie! :D Hope you have a great visit with your friend; that will be so much fun for you both. 

Glad your chat with your boss went well Nanner! One step closer!

Becca, let's see that bump! ;) And I hope you have a good time looking at pushchairs! Baby shopping... SO MUCH FUN. :happydance:

CeeDee, hope your GTT goes well! 

HUNGER GAMES. I just finished the series right before I had Aria. SO. Freakin. GOOD. :D When I first read the summary I was like o-O because it sounded so twisted, but despite how dark they are... I was hooked. Cannot wait for the movie to come out so I can see it! I'm in love with Peeta. :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Mazzy17

swanxxsong said:


> HUNGER GAMES. I just finished the series right before I had Aria. SO. Freakin. GOOD. :D When I first read the summary I was like o-O because it sounded so twisted, but despite how dark they are... I was hooked. Cannot wait for the movie to come out so I can see it! I'm in love with Peeta. :thumbup: :haha:

Im just past half way of the 3rd book!! Im so upset by Peeta!!! I couldnt put them down, hubby would come up to me to see how i was and i would growl at him to go away! :haha:

A REALLY good set of books are Women of the Underworld by Kelley Armstrong i LOVE them more than ANY book in the whole literature world. First book is called Bitten


----------



## Meadows

Sorry for delay mazzy-no, I'm not going to find out.....team yellow all the way! The witch still staying away? Hope so!

Yes Becca, pls share that bump pic!!!

Swan....so pleased things are starting to become easier with little aria-can u believe u actually have a baby now?!

Woo hoo for Friday night ladies! Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Mazzy17

Well AF got me this morning :nope: oh well bring on next month!!! :thumbup:

Now i have to pracitce my make up. Yu i have a big work anniversary meal to go to on friday (OMG i can eat the cheesecake now YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!) and i want to look stunning so i have invested in a really good primer and foundation....oh ggod i hope i dont end up looking like something from Desperate Scousewives!! :dohh:


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, so sorry AF turned up for you again. I really hope you get a break soon xx As for make up, my general rule of thumb is always to aim to enhance what I've already got, rather than trying to make myself look different IYSWIM. For example, I've never managed to successfully do the smoky eyes thing without looking like a drag queen, and even when other people do it for me, I still look like a drag queen or a little girl who's been using her mum's make up.


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorry to hear AF turned up Mazzy...just hoping mine stays away now as its due tomorrow xx


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear the dreaded witch has arrived mazzy, for some reason it obviously wasn't meant to be......enjoy that cheesecake now!!

Ooooo.....fingers crossed wanna.....when will u test? X


----------



## Mazzy17

I hope the witch stays away wana!! :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm due tomorrow so possibly Monday but not sure may leave it will Wed just in case and thank you :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Mazzy - third book was so upsetting to me! But, it was so so so good, just disheartening at times. I cannot wait to see the movie - I'm really hoping it's as good as it was to read. I also loved Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and am bummed I didn't get to see it in theaters! Guess I will redbox it when it's released. :) Sorry to hear about AF, btw. :| :hugs: 

Meadows - it's still kind of strange to hear her crying at night. But in a good way, :lol: just bizarre. I keep checking the calendar and thinking, "Oh, I should be counting down to hitting full term..." :rofl:

I can't do smoky eyes either, Becca. People have done them on me and they've looked great, but if I try myself? I always end up overdoing it somehow. I'm too pale and my eyes are too light, too easy to be overdone. :haha: 

FX for you Wana!


----------



## Mazzy17

I finished the third book this morning, i was crying for the last 10 pages! Started reading Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter. I have 6 bookselves overflowing of books im trying to get through loads of them as they take up the room where we will put a baby and i cant throw away unread books :nope:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. Lazy Sunday morning here. We just had bacon and eggs for breakie. Last night I had massive chocolate cake craving so I made one from a packet which luckily was enough to satisfy the craving. Then I had my first bath in months (made sure it wasn't too hot) and watched baby bug moving away in my tummy! :)

*Mazzy *- sorry about AF :( Bring on next month. 

*Wana *- fingers and toes crossed for you. :dust: 

*Swan *- don't forget to post us some more pics... please!!! :)


----------



## Nanner

Here are some pics I'd like to share! The color of the room came out looking a more blue that deep purple. And I'll be the first to point out that some of the items in the room don't match, but they were given to me. Some were home made and others are items from when I was a baby, which is way more important than matching a wall color.

Mazzy- sorry about the witch! :witch: Hopefully they'll be better news next month!
I just started the first book of the Hunger Games. I want to keep reading but have so many other things to work on I only get a chapter or so in at a time! I've read Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter and really liked it. I tried reading Pride and Prejudice and Zombies but never got into it. Stopped after just a few chapters. I also highly recommend "Unbroken." It's very high on my list of favorites!

Wanna- Good luck! Hope you get your BPF!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0566.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9









DSCN0570.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7









DSCN0571.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0572.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## swanxxsong

I bawled through it, Mazzy. Basically the entire series, but definitely through the last book. Just heart-wrenching in every way possible. I need to re-read them though, because I just loved them. :haha:

Photo bomb!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0059.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0050.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0041.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0030.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Almost Mama

swanxxsong said:


> Sorry ladies! All day I was logging on here to update you and then either a nurse would appear or a relative would call or another interruption would occur... so here I am. :haha: It's been a busy day, but things are going well.
> 
> So, I'll give the fuller details later, but here's the basics:
> 
> Aria Adelle, born at 12:22 am on January 7th after ~30 hours of labor.
> 
> She is 6 pounds, 6 ounces, 19 inches long, delivered at 35 + 4 days. Doing very well! Her vitals have been good, she struggles with breastfeeding due to a tiny mouth (she can suckle well, but latching onto the full breast is tough - she thinks just holding the nipple will do the job :lol:) but she's definitely hanging tough. We're very proud. :)

please pardon my language...
but JESUS! how far behind on info am i?!?!?!?! I DIDN'T REALIZE ARIA HAD COME!

im so sorry!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
she's so beautiful :kiss:
i read as much info as i could :)
how is she doing? how are you feeling? im so happyyyyy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

morning all im so so so behind!!! :'( i don't even think i can catch up! sorry i have been reading just never got down to post. baby is so beautiful swan! and the nursery/bedroom looks great nanner reminds me of inside a castle for some reason i really like. becca i want to see your baby bump. i have forgot now what everyone has said im sorry :( 

me every morning i wake up feeling hungover and like ew im sick then i feel okay. i had a bad dizzy spell at work friday i was just in the office about to pass imformation on to the team leaders and the room span and the floor came to my eye level and i had to hold onto the side and have my head down i felt ever so dizzy and faint, was weird!!then yesterday i felt a little dizzy at times, but i have read up that your blood pressure drops at its lowest around this time and then it creeps back up to normal by the end maybe this is why imm feeling like this. 

on a happier note i will find out if tum tum is a girl or boy tuesday at 7:45pm, any last gusses x hope all is well.


----------



## beccad

Ahh I love the colour nanner. Who cares if it doesnt match (I couldn't see anything that didn't btw!)

Gorgeous photos swan :cloud9:

Kimberley I get some dizzy spells too, although my blood pressure has always been on the low side. It is more pronounced though. I get them now just doing ordinary things like getting up from sitting down. It's particularly bad when I get up for the loo in the night. I have to walk past the top of the stairs to get to the bathroom and I'm worried I'm going to wobble down them one night. I should get one of those stair gates to put up. 

Just about to get in the shower, but I'll take a bump photo when I'm dressed.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in to say...

*Nanna *- I love the room, your crib is gorgeous!

*Swan *- I have little tears because of how gorgeous Aria is!! :kiss:

*Kim *- Did I already have a guess for you?? If not... I will say boy - just to get some more blue bumps in here!! :)


----------



## Mazzy17

Awww Swan she is GORGEOUS!!!!! :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nanner - love the room and love the colour! i'd say its purple :)

Swan - she is absoloutly beautiful!! and was obviously ready to come out when she did :D 

Kim - exciting times :) I am going to guess boy :blue: and will be looking forward to hearing the news.

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

OMG! I invested in Wii Zumba 2 yesterday and have just done my 1st workout...my legs hurt, i am out of breath. It says i lost 316 calories, gonna keep it up for the rest of the week and hopefully i will lose more than a measley 2 lbs next week/ 

Hmmm if im going out of a meal on Friday night im gonna have to do a double whammy on Saturday :bodyb:


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL. :hugs: AlmostMama, you've been busy. It's all good. ;)

Aww, thank you ladies. :hugs: Sometimes I just sit and cry because I can't handle how much I adore her. :)

I want to see the bump, Becca!

Kimberley, good luck at your scan! I can't wait to hear. I'll guess... girl. Just because that's how it's been going on this thread. ;) haha. 

Nanner, love the room! It's looking awesome!

Do you love Zumba Mazzy?! I so wanted to get that for Wii and never got around to it, but my friends all rave about their Zumba classes. Want. To. Try. :haha: :)

It's so sunny and beautiful outside, I want to take a walk. And it's 23 degrees. BURR. So another day indoors, it is! 

Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday! xoxo Or for Poppie, I think it's practically Monday already... :rofl:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mazzy i was just on about getting Zumba on the wii yeasterday. I'd love to give it a go but have no one that can make it to a class so figured i could do it at home :) x

Just to say as well my ticker as it stands is wrong although i had a few twinges this morning so AF is probably on the way xx


----------



## Mazzy17

It is really good, i only done a low intensity workout and i was shattered. I do recommend it! :thumbup:


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, Great pics! I love the colors and stripes.

Swanx, She&#8217;s beautiful!


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow cee dee i hadn't realised how far along you've got!! hows everything?? x


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks CeeDee!

That's awesome Mazzy! I need to check that out once I'm cleared, then. I weighed myself and I have 17 pounds 'til pre-pregnancy weight and another 15 on top of that for my own personal goal. So I need to get a system down when things are said and done. :thumbup: 

FX that it's twinges for something else, Wana!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## beccad

Right, finally getting around to uploading the bump photo I took this morning. Please excuse the random crap in the background - it's our spare room, and full of random stuff!

So, me and mini-bump at 16+5 (actually looks bigger in the photo than IRL!)

https://i40.tinypic.com/28rnuid.jpg


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks swan i actually hadn't thought about it like that tbh i've just been thinking twinges AF is on the way lol

Aww becca you've got a lovely cute little bump at the minute :D 

xx


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> thanks swan i actually hadn't thought about it like that tbh i've just been thinking twinges AF is on the way lol
> 
> Aww becca you've got a lovely cute little bump at the minute :D
> 
> xx

Wana, don't dismiss PMT symptoms - I had all the normal symptoms when I got my BFP. I only took the test because AF was late. I felt like AF would arrive any second! That continued until about 9 weeks.


----------



## Meadows

What a cute little bump becca......love it!

Maybe i'll get brave soon and put one on here?!


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks swan i actually hadn't thought about it like that tbh i've just been thinking twinges AF is on the way lol
> 
> Aww becca you've got a lovely cute little bump at the minute :D
> 
> xx
> 
> Wana, don't dismiss PMT symptoms - I had all the normal symptoms when I got my BFP. I only took the test because AF was late. I felt like AF would arrive any second! That continued until about 9 weeks.Click to expand...

i'd never actually thought about it tbh. I do know something the past 3 days i've gotten soo spotty and its not nice lol I had twinges at the front left side this morning and i've got twinges at the back on the right now. I keep going back and forth the loo expecting AF to have arrived.

Well you never know but i don't want to get my hopes up :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

go for it medows would love to see :) x


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, I know. I just realized I have less than 3 months left. I have so much to do especially getting the nursery ready. Everything is going well with the preganancy and she kicks and moves around all the time. I can&#8217;t wait to meet her.

Beccad, Love the bump pic.


----------



## beccad

It goes scary fast doesn't it. I realised this morning that I'm not far off halfway through :wacko:


----------



## Mazzy17

Have you tested yet wana? When are you going to test?


----------



## wanaBmummy

no i haven't i wasn't sure whether to do it tomorrow or leave it till Wednesday. But i haven't got a test for tomorrow now anyway so i'll see if anything comes of it tomorrow and if not i'll have to go get one :) xx


----------



## Mazzy17

I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou :D :D xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Will keep everything here crossed as well!!

Great pump pic Becca!! :) you look fabulous!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!!
25 weeks - I can't believe it! :D 

I hope all your weekends have finished up well. 

I could have done with an extra sleep in, but am excited to get to next weekend now. I had some points saved up from a hotel website so we decided to use them for a night at our favourite hotel in the city to celebrate our 100 days to go and also my birthday which is next Monday. This will probably be our "babymoon". I'm just excited to go relax, have room service and a nice breakfast at the cafe down the road from there.

*Becca *- gorgeous bump!

*Wana *- :dust:

Have a great week everyone!! :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well off to bed in a few. No AF yet lets hope she doesn't arive in the morning!! 
Night all xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Got your BFP yet wana?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies!
Mazzy, sorry about AF.

Good luck Wana, really hope AF stays away for you hun!

Beccad, lovey cute bump!

Swan, your little girl is so adorable, you must be so proud!

Hi to everyone else, hope it's a good week for everyone xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks ladies :) don't have a test Mazzy think if AF doesn't arrive today i will get one for tomorrow morning!

No signs of AF. Was convinced she was coming in the night however. Went to bed and had mild cramps and figured i had few hours. Woke up this morning to nothing and still no sign now and no cramps. Really confused though because my boobs filled out and got a bit uncomfortable like they've been doing recently but they seem to have died down now :shrug:

Thats why i'm giving it today incase AF is just playing tricks!! We'll soon see anyway :) TMI i seem to have a bit of wind and a bit of an off tummy this morning. 

Anyway hope you all have a good day!! xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh wana, I hope these are all good signs for you!!

:dust:


----------



## beccad

DH and I are trying to decide what to do about a 'baby-moon'. We'd like to go away somewhere, but I fancy going somewhere that will be warm and that poses a bit of a timing problem. Trying to co-ordinate flights, getting travel insurance with visiting a country that will have warm weather (or should do), safe food, decent healthcare etc., is tricky. We're probably going to go for the south of France sometime end of March/beginning of April, when it should be quite nice weather. (VERY unlikely to get that in the UK!) I need to try and find out about insurance, though. For the overseas ladies, European countries have a recipricol healthcare agreement with other European countries, meaning that you will get treated for free if you have to go to hospital in an emergency, but there are still many costs you have to pay, so I still wouldn't want to go abroad uninsured.


----------



## Dinah93

Go buy a test Wana, I thought AF was arriving until about week 8 of my pregnancy, every twinge scared the life out of me!


----------



## Mazzy17

Go get a test wana! Thats an order! :growlmad:

I have got myself some Evening Primsore Oil this cycle :thumbup: Also I have told that with my dates that way they are next cycle if i fall pregnant would mean bubba would be due 20th November and he said its not too fa off his borthday we can try then. BUt we are def not trying for Decembr baby


----------



## pink23

fx'd crossed wana xx
My bump seems to appear and disappear lol. Cant wait for next wednesday so excited xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

No need to buy a test ladies i'm not pregnant. AF arrived lunch time today :(

ahh well on we go...

I've decided i'm getting preseed to try and maybe start temping but leave it at that and see how we go.

xxx


----------



## beccad

Oh Wana :hugs: I was feeling good about your symptoms too... Defo worth trying temping, even just for a couple of months to see if you're ovulating when you think you are.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah thought i might as well give it a shot as its been 7 months of NTNP now xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all.

*Wana *- :hugs: Sorry about that stupid AF. Temping should get you more familiar with your cycle, hopefully you'll only do it for the 1 cycle anyway! We used the pre-seed, but just more as a lube, I didn't use the applicator things it comes with. Sending :dust: for next month.

*Mazzy *- sending you loads of :dust: for this cycle too. 

No real news here. It's very hot though, luckily the aircon in my office is quite good and the 2 guys I share this room with don't mind it being on the cooler side. I think it's supposed to be 35 Celsius today! Finding I'm hungry a lot of the time. I guess baby bug is using all that energy for growing!

Have a great day. :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry to hear AF arrived Wana. :(:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

So sorry Wana.

I can recommend temping, it's good to know for sure when you're ovulating xx


----------



## kimberley3

sorry wana :(

i would try having sex every day or other day if you can, thats what i did when i caught the first time and this time 

:hugs:

today we find out what our baby is :D

scan is at 7:45pm so bloody excited x


----------



## swanxxsong

Eee exciting!! Good luck - I can't wait to hear what you're having!! Xoxo


----------



## kimberley3

I KNEPFH VKJHVBKHJK lol thats how excited i am :D


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, Sorry about AF. 

Poppie, I wish I could switch places with you for a few days. It&#8217;s getting cold and miserable here. I hate how windy it is. I would love some hot weather right about now.

Kimberley, I&#8217;m so excited for you. Can&#8217;t wait to hear the news.


----------



## Nanner

Kim- I'm going to guess a boy (only cuz we have so many little girls!)

Disappointing news Wanna! Temping will probably help you out, but it is a pain!


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks guys!! yeah we'll try it anyway :) 

oooo Kim exciting can't wait to hear!!

Its FREEZING cold here recently ....and they thought we already had spring ha! 

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

hour lefttttt!!!!


----------



## pink23

Ooh I'm going to boy to x 
My bump disappears in day and appears at night lol my stomach gets tights to which is very odd . Does anyone else gets this x x


----------



## beccad

Yeah not loving the cold weather. The trains were a mess when I was trying to get to work this morning and I had to wait on the platform for 45 mins in the freezing cold - car said it was minus 5!


----------



## Mazzy17

Argh wanna im so sorry!! 

On payday i will be getting a CBFM so i can start temping. We will succeed! :thumbup:


----------



## Meadows

Sorry about that horrid witch getting you wana....sending u lots of luck and baby dust for next cycle.

Kimberley must be waiting to go in to her appointment! How exciting! Can't wait to hear what ur having Kimberley.....just randomly I'll vote team pink as that's the way this thread seems to be going!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Eeee I keep peeking to see if Kimberley posted yet. xDDD


----------



## singers_love

I just wrote a really lon message and seems to have disappeared so Im knackered tonight... so will try again tommorrow

Swan how is Aria?
Wanna Sorry about AF?
Becca - Im having major commuting issues... just so fed up with it already.


----------



## singers_love

also How kim posts soon!!! I need to go to bed!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!
Such a hot night last night and hubby wouldn't put the aircon on for me :( , so I had the fan right on me and got a cool washer. I should have just got up and put it on myself, but was soooo tired. Needless to say I feel like crap this morning.

Oooh can't wait til Kim comes in to post!


----------



## Mazzy17

Night Poppie! :haha:

Night Ladies :sleep:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'll be checking in in the morning to see if Kim has updated :D Night all i'm shattered xxx


----------



## kimberley3

sorry all, i went out for dinner :D picture made by caleb :D
 



Attached Files:







iT'S-A-GIRL.png
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kimberley3

here are our pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/855716-we-team.html#post15067136


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww congrats Kimberley! Did ya'll pick a name yet?


----------



## kimberley3

we have its Esmé :D does she look like a girl to you. im scared its wrong now lol!


----------



## swanxxsong

I'd definitely say girl! And I love the name; so beautiful! xoxo


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww congrats!! another girl to add to the bunch :) andd a beautiful name xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats! Such a pretty name too :) x


----------



## Poppiebug

I posted in your thread but another congrats on your little girl Kim. Our boys are going to have so many girls to chase around!! heehee!! :haha:

I just ordered my Very Hungry Caterpillar Quilt, Cot Sheets, Sham (pillow) and Towel Set from Pottery Barn Kids!! So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sounds very cute Poppie!


----------



## beccad

Lovely little girl Kimberley! V cute :cloud9:



singers_love said:


> Becca - Im having major commuting issues... just so fed up with it already.

Yeah it's pants isn't it :hugs: Tube was busy and hot this morning, even though it was after 9am when I got on. Nearly went flying trying to get into the carriage as the woman stood behind me was in a hurry to get on and just started shoving the minute the doors opened. I stuck my tummy out as far as I could and sat down opposite her in an exaggerated I'm-pregnant fashion, and glared at her. She also shouldered barged an old lady with a walking stick, and I just wondered WTF is up with her :shrug: 

Boff. I've had confirmation of my annual leave entitlement this morning, so I'm going to take a week at the end of Feb/start of March so DH and I can go on holiday (hopefully), then I'm going to start annual leave at 31 weeks, and maternity leave at 38 weeks. I can't bloody wait :happydance: It's actually not very far away now.

Does anyone else find it amazing how quickly it all goes past? First tri felt like forever, but this last month or so since my scan has FLOWN!


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations Kimberley! Esme was on our list too.. it is such a pretty name!

Im completely the oppersite.. Its taking forever to get to thrid tri!
Am trying out different ways of getting to work at the moment.. Really early train was good but got to work at 8:10 when I dont start till 9! 
Tube still rubbish, Later trains just no point. Today I got a lift with OH to his work then got bus/tube in from there, I had to stand all the way and it was crowded but it didnt seem to take that long, am going home that way today so I can test that out to. 

I may have to think about moving my holiday and taking marternity leave early, because currently Im finding the travelling tough, so goodness knows how Im going to feel when Im actually bigger! Dont know how you managed to work for so long Swan! 

Have booked a 4D scan for the first of Feb so am quite exicited about that! 
then blood taking appointment and then holiday so I should stop maoning about work really! Also picking up Pram tommorrow!!! and collecting some other things from the delivery office tonight, hopefully some more nappies, a dress and a jumper.. Also had the matress delivered last night, and its so nice feeling I want to curl up on it!

Swan - Is there anything that you didnt think you needed which you had to go and get because you do??? Like my mum keeps telling me I need lots and lots of bibs! Have you used any?? 

Glad to hear everyone is good... Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## singers_love

P.S just found out that my husband is not having his contract renewed despite the head at his school telling him he would! all I can say is ARSE!


----------



## beccad

Ah that's bad news singers. Will he be able to get another contract ok or is he job-hunting now? Hope it all goes ok either way. Funny your mum said about bibs - I thought muslins were the thing to have? I guess they have a similar function.


----------



## singers_love

Well he will start job hunting straight away as the job will start in September.. I have just realised Im an eggplant!!! Whooppeee!!! Was really fed up with being a papaya! Did you hear also I cant remember her name, someting douchall or douvall has just had a baby girl and called her Papaya... All I can think is WHY?


----------



## beccad

Alicia Douvall? "I'm chuffed I can still breastfeed after 16 boob jobs." :wacko: https://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/new...reastfeed-after-16-boob-jobs-115875-23704459/

A kwality laydee that one :rofl:


----------



## Meadows

Congrats Kimberley!!!!! Lovely little pics too x


----------



## swanxxsong

Hm... tough question Singers. There were so many things we did not have quite ready yet - especially for a premature baby! :haha: When we were in the hospital, hubby ran to Target to get me newborn sized diapers - since we started with size 1s at home and she is way too small for those. Newborns barely fit! :rofl: We also needed to get more wipes, and small infant bottles for the period of time when we were bottle-feeding her before the breast. Also, more receiving blankets. I feel as though I never have enough, because we swaddle her (she won't sleep otherwise) and then she's the world's messiest eater, so we end up washing them non-stop. 

As far as clothes, she barely fits into anything. Newborn outfits are still too big. :shrug: So she lives in little side-snap tee shirts and a diaper, and then we swaddle her. (https://www.buybuybaby.com/product....ogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=shopping) Once she fits better into real clothing, we'll obviously be dressing her. But finding preemie outfits in-store has been really hard (especially with it being so cold, I don't want to run all over creation) so we just stuck with simple. Those tees were what the hospital used on her, along with swaddling her. :lol: So that's my input. :)

And pack your bags EARLY. Trust me, trying to pack things when you're in labor is NOT fun. I was glad I had most of my bags already packed, because my brain was very !!!!!!! while the contractions were coming. ;)


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in quickly....

Had Obs appointment this morning. All good, BP fine as well which is great. 

Going for my Glucose Challenge test on Saturday morning, not looking forward to it but better to have it over and done with. Then we get to have the night in the city. 

*Singers *- that sucks about your DH's contract. :(

Bring on Friday!!


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry about your husband's contract Singers, does he have any other work lined in mind? 

Congrats on your little girl Kimberley. 

DH has been getting a bit sad that he can't feel the baby kicking, so last night he sat for about an hour with his hand on my tummy, and nothing. Cue 'urgh it's never going to happen', he puts his head on my tummy to tell the baby he's difficult already and baby promptly kicks him in the head! He felt that one!


----------



## singers_love

Thank you so much Swan.. I am planning on a home birth so no need to have the bags packed, (though I might do one anyway incase we end up having to go to hospital) 

We havent bought any preme stuff, Oh will just have to run to mothercare (about 30 mins round trip) if we need any. I raided mums loft, and managed to get lots of extra clothes (that I used to wear) and 4 more blankets, so I have about 7 at the moment, and a special one thats called swaddle me I thnk, like a little cocoon. All my old clothes have been wash with the new washing machine, which has a steam option to blast away any bacteria so was quite impressed with that.

Dinah - He has started applying for more jobs today! So hopefully it will all be fine and sorted by the time the baby arrives. Oh has been feeling kicks and keeps asking is that you are her -- I didnt realise I had control over my stomach!! She kicks him most of the time, as he is always wiggling my stomach about (as much as I say he wouldnt like it if he was sat on the sofa and someone shook him!!) just so he can feel her I think... 

Well Im at work so should be working!!! Have a great day ladies


----------



## kimberley3

do any of you ladies have/had a front planceta as they said that at my scan does it really reduces the movement? :(


----------



## beccad

Dinah, I think it's still quite early for you to be feeling movement, let alone your DH!


----------



## Dinah93

I've been lucky I guess, been having really clear kicks for the last fortnight, started having flutters in week 15. Not sure if it's because I'm quite small or I just have a long legged kickboxer!


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck to your hubby Singers!!

The swaddle me is great! :thumbup: I love mine and so does Aria. 

Aww Dinah that's too cute! My OH was bummed too because I felt Aria somewhere between 16-18 weeks and he didn't until 20 or so because I had too much cushion. ;) :lol: he used to get so upset too. But I'm glad yours was able to feel! :) too sweet. 

I've heard of it Kimberley but I didn't have it. Sorry love! :(


----------



## CeeDee

Junebugs are seriously into the Team Pink! Congrats Kim!

Swanx, I&#8217;ve seen a lot of preemie clothing at Carter&#8217;s. Thanks for the advice.  I&#8217;m the queen of last minute and I need to be more prepared. My mom is making me a huge supply of receiving blankets. I should have about 30 when it&#8217;s all said and done.

Dinah, That&#8217;s funny that baby gave hubby a proper kick at the right time. LOL


----------



## Nanner

So much snow here and it doesn't show signs of slowing down! Getting a little tired of it, but it is pretty!

Had my 30 week appointment yesterday. It was pretty fast and easy. Although, there was an intern there to observe so I got to be the ginnypig for him. My doc had him poke around and try to determine direction of the baby (seems to be vertical and heads down :thumbup:) and find the heart beat. I don't mind being a test subject for students. I actually find it interesting!

My hubby and I are at a stand still with names. He hates everything I like and I hate everything he likes. We end up getting in arguments over it! A couple of times we'll find one that we're both okay with, but eventually one or the other changes their mind after a couple of weeks. We've agreed we're not going to talk about it again until LO is born. :wacko: Our new plan is to each pick out 2 or 3 names and we'll discuss it when we have to fill out the birth certificate! 
Names I like (that might have a chance with my hubby!)- Paige, Rosaland, and Elise. I'm still hoping to use Elaine as the middle name, but that'll depend on the first name. Anyone else having this trouble?

Today I'm meeting with my employee services office to get my FMLA together and try to figure out how I can possibly stretch out my full time employment (on paper) to keep my benefits. Hopefully she'll have good news for me!


----------



## swanxxsong

No problem CeeDee - I tend to procrastinate a lot, but I went through a huge "must pack bag" phase and so glad that I did! :haha: I found that newborn sizes at Carter's almost fits her perfectly, so we've been using that option if we go out anywhere. Since it's so cold, we mostly stay in though. Tomorrow I want to run to Macy's to make some returns so I will be taking her to the mall... but at least that's indoors. :)

That's awesome about your aim for a home birth Singers! :D Are you having a water birth? I love hearing people's homebirth stories. You're so brave; I admire the decision immensely. 

Brr, snow. :( We are supposed to get some tonight. Grrrrr. Stay warm Nanner and congrats on 30 weeks! :dance:


----------



## singers_love

Yeh hoping for a water birth, we live about 5 mins from the hospital, so if anything was to happen it wouldnt take long to get there. I have seen so many nice water births, and to be honest I love the bath, when I slipped a disk in my back, the only place I wasnt in pain was the bath. I am hoping that it will go well!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone and HELLO FRIDAY!! :yipee:

Looking forward to this weekend as we're off to our night in the city. It's going to be lovely. Also, not so lovely, I'm going for my glucose challenge test tomorrow morning. I was going to do it next Saturday morning but my Obs said do it this weekend. Fingers crossed it all goes ok, then I can relax tomorrow night. 

*Dinah *- I felt movements early too and it was fantastic when DH could finally feel them too. I love watching my tummy move and wiggle now. So amazing to know there's a little guy in there doing that.

*Singers *- all the best with the home birth. We're too far from the hospital to even comprehend doing it and also with my BP and stuff I think it's best for me to be in the hospital.

*Nanner *- I'm sure you'll come to decide on a name soon enough. I'm so glad we're pretty much set on ours. I've been calling him by his name some times but DH doesn't want to call him that until he is born.

I'm jealous of all the snow I'm hearing about. It doesn't snow where we live, but you can go to the snowfields in the winter. We've never been but would love to do it one day. 

Have a great Friday! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Am just back to post the VHC stuff I ordered for the nursery from Pottery Barn. I can't wait for it to arrive! I would have loved to get them personalised but because hubby won't call him by the name we've chosen until he is born, we've just ordered them plain.

I've also ordered a lamp shade from Etsy!! 

*Quilt*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/VHCQuilt.jpg

*Cot Sheet* (not the bumpers).
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/VHCsheets.jpg

*Sham / Pillow* (it's the Caterpillar one on the bed)
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/VHCpillow.jpg

*Towel, Hand Towel and Face Washer*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/VHCtowels.jpg


----------



## beccad

That's so cute Poppie :cloud9:

Singers, I'm hoping to have a waterbirth, but I'm going to go to the hospital. Just don't have the guts to stay at home! We're 20 minutes in clear traffic (more if it's rush hour) from the hospital, although it's probably faster in an ambulance, so that's a big factor in me not wanting to stay at home. The hospital has been updated recently - bathrooms in every delivery suite that have huge, deep baths, which are hooked up with gas and air (well so I've been told, anyway!)


----------



## singers_love

Becca sounds great.. I just hate hospitals and the midwife is very pro home birth so thats where I will stay, I think I will like being at home once its all over.. I can get up and make a cup of tea if I want, lay in bed or on the sofa, have the things I like with me already! 
Poppie what name have you picked?? beautiful bedding!!


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, Hubby and I have it narrowed down to a few names. We are still hashing out the middle name, but we plan on waiting till she&#8217;s born to decide both. It was a little easier for us because we knew we wanted a &#8220;D&#8221; name we just went through a baby book and picked our tops. 

Poppie, I hope you glucose test goes well. I did mine last Saturday and it wasn&#8217;t as bad as I thought it would be. Very cute nursery set. I love the Hungry Caterpillar. My nephew loved that story when he was a baby.

Singers, I think it&#8217;s great you are having a homebirth. There are so many more advantages to being home than being in a hospital. I have to give birth in a hospital or the insurance company won&#8217;t pay for anything.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Poppie* - LOOOOOOOOVE the bedding its fab!!! Absoloutly love the Hungry Caterpilla :D :D xxx


----------



## pink23

i love hungry caterpillar stuff.
Cant wait for scan on wednesday and i have one booked in for another 4 weeks yey. consultant seemed a bit iffy with me working upto 37 weeks due to my diabetes and last pregnancy. Get my matb1 for soon so will see how scan goes then probably just book mat leave for 37 weeks with 1 weekend anual leave on top then if i have to finish earlier i do have annual leave to take or consultant may do sick note .
everything is going well though and heard heartbeat which is reassurance as im sure im feeling kicks but not 100% xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 
Just had my glucose drink. Wasnt too bad, just getting down the last mouthful was a challenge. Waiting the hour now to have my blood taken, then we are off to the city for the rest of the day and night!

I am happy to share the name we have but I would rather do it in PM, hubby would rather it not just shared on here (publically) as we arent telling family or friends til he arrives. So if you'd like to know PM me.

Glad you love my VHC stuff. It was my fave book too (still is! Lol!).

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Edited to add: 100 days to go!!! :yipee:


----------



## singers_love

I think thats fair enough (about the name!!) poppie, how was the results of the test, hope they were ok. Haven a lovely weekend!, Cant wait till im 99 days!!! So soon! It will be intresting to see which one of us pops first!

how is everyone else on this miserable saturday morning (well it is in london!) going to go out walk the dogs, do a few errans then off the alotment quite excited about growing our own things!

CEEDEE rubbish about the insurance.. Im raelly happy with the home desicison thing, I think its definately right for me oh and our baby!


----------



## Poppiebug

I feel a bit dumb about not being able to just post it here, but you never know who reads our stuff hey? Not that I have anything to hide but still. Anyway I really am happy to share with my Junebugs in PM if you would like to know.

I wont get my test results until my Obs lets me know either via phone or when I see her next in a couple of weeks. I am hoping that no news is good news. I am a bit scared of failing it and having to do the longer one and also deal with GD if i had it. I know my Obs is really good and would look after me, I guess I just have to trust in that.

Having a nice time on our little get away. Went to the baby sale at Target and got a couple of cute suits, an air wrap for the cot, some wipes, a cute hooded towel and a Wiggles fleece blanket. All on sale! The hotel is lovely and we have just been relaxing all afternoon and evening.

Speaking of the Wiggles, are you ladies familiar with them? They have been in the news over the last few days as Greg (the original yellow wiggle) is rejoining the group. I love love love the Wiggles and i think it is wonderful that he is now well enough to come back. There is a lot of controversy about them "getting rid of" Sam from the job of yellow Wiggle and I think it is really sad how people are whinging, complaining and speculating about it all and the money people are getting paid. All they want to do is entertain the kids, which is what they do best. I cannot wait to be able to introduce my little man to them and take him to see them (in their original line up) when he is old enough!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies!

Poppy i love your bedding!!

Well nothing much happening here, went to a works 40th party last night free bar :thumbup: I danced i boogied i pissed off my head of department because a fella she likes came up to me and spoke to me and blanked her :shrug: or i should say didnt sweep her off her feet and take her away 

Send some snow over to us!


----------



## beccad

Singers, I'm hoping to stay at home as long as possible if I can, just very nervous about actually giving birth...

Re: names, we're not picking a name before baby is born - I mean we will have a couple of choices for each gender, but nothing definite. I know a lot of people name their baby before it's born, but it's not something DH and I want to do... We aren't finding out the gender, so that makes things harder! We want to wait and see what the baby looks like before choosing a name.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*becca* if your not finding out the sex and neither is *medows* and *pink*, that means *Dinah* is the only one left finding out the sex of the baby (until the rest of us catch up lol) 

Also i'm think that most our :yellow: bumps will turn into :blue: bumps and balance it all out or we'll be over run by girls haha

xxx


----------



## Meadows

Hello all! Hope ur all having a nice weekend so far. We've been out looking at pushchairs and oh my-there are soooooo many to choose from! Was very exciting tho having a first proper look! We were also looking at how we fancied decorating the nursery.....still not 100% on our choice, but pretty sure we're gonna go down the neutral beige/brown route! We plan to decorate in feb half term (as I'm a teacher!) and that will be after our 20wk scan too, so that works well.

As for water birth, I am interested in one too, but don't think they have many pools at the hospital we will be going to, and also I've heard that the ones they do have are in a certain place where u are left to ur own devices a bit more, whereas I think I'd rather have a midwife with me for the majority of the time! If one born every minute is anything to go by, the whole giving birth thing looks pretty scary!!! Am going to enquire tho, so we'll see!

Well, I hope all of u r are well......12days til our 20wk scan, I'm still hoping all is going to be ok and that they don't find and defects with the baby like that high AFP suggested....fingers crossed x


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> *becca* if your not finding out the sex and neither is *medows* and *pink*, that means *Dinah* is the only one left finding out the sex of the baby (until the rest of us catch up lol)
> 
> Also i'm think that most our :yellow: bumps will turn into :blue: bumps and balance it all out or we'll be over run by girls haha
> 
> xxx

I feel like it's going to be a girl :thumbup: Everyone else (well, DH and his family) thinks boy :shrug:


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i'd stick with your gut instinct :) from what i've seen on these forums what each mum to be's gut feeling is whether boy or girl is usually right :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Nanner

Singers- I think it's great that you chose a home delivery. I considered it but we live in a very rural area and is nearly 45 minutes to the hospital. Hope it goes well for you! :thumbup:

Poppie- Love the bedding!

I had my glucose test done a few weeks ago. I actually came in very low. In fact, the nurse said that she's never seen it so far off the charts! My doc wasn't concerned though. I guess it's better than being high! Oh course I'm using this as an excuse to have a latte' everyday!

Poppie- I don't blame you for keeping mum about your name. Hubby and I have a name picked out for a boy, but since we won't be using it this time around, we are very secretive about it.

So far I've spent most of my weekend in the garage. I'm framing out a mirror for the baby's room and am transforming a matching corner shelf made from an old door. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm pretty pleased with the projects so far!


----------



## Poppiebug

Evening ladies.
We're home from out little city adventure - with more purchases. I HAD TO HAVE this VHC Baby Book when I saw it. Luckily it wasn't too exxy! It's one of those record books where you put first photos, notes about family etc. So happy I found it. Here's a dodgy phone photo of it. 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2012-01-22180600.jpg

Monday tomorrow, ugh about work, but it's my birthday so I'll be going out for lunch with some friends from work and also do something nice for dinner with DH. 

I hope the remainder of your weekends are lovely.
:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its fab *Poppie*, you;ve been very lucky finding things that are theme related :)

Can't wait to see pics *Nanner!*

AFM nothing going on really except that my laptop broke last night :( Thankfully i've been paying monthly insurance on it so i've taken it to get fixed :) Its going to be gone for 2/3 weeks though so i'm currently sharing DH's computer! Not the easiset tbh but will make do :) 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend and *Poppie* if i'm not on at all tomorrow or again this evening...Happy Birthday!!

Oh and i've ordered my thermometer and preseed so should be getting that this week. Don't know if it will be here in time for this month as i'm due to ov end of the week but if not we're all ready for February :) xxx


----------



## Nanner

Happy Birthday Poppie! :cake: 

Good luck with the thermometer and preseed Wana!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy Birthday Poppie, hope you have a great day!

Wana, hope your equipment arrives in time :)

I'll be testing this week, think AF's due Thursday or Friday, so will wait to see what happens.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!! 

Thank you for the birthday wishes ladies. I have a thrilling day planned in the office - not! Although we will go out for lunch and I'll treat myself to a muffin when the coffee van comes :) Hubby and I will also go for Cold Rock Ice Cream tonight - yumbo!

26 weeks today! :happydance: The time is getting away! 

*Wana *- I hope your stuff comes in time, if not - just keep on baby dancing! :)

*Mrs Mel* - :dust: for you this week! I hope AF is a no-show!

I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## swanxxsong

Happy birthday Poppie! I had no idea we practically shared birthdays - you're smack between myself (the 22) and my momma (the 24) :lol: Hope you have a wonderful day! xoxo


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks Swan!!

Happy Birthday to you too then! :cake: I hope you had a lovely day yesterday?!?


----------



## beccad

Happy birthday poppie and belated happy birthday swan!

Almost 3rd tri now poppie!

DH and I sat down yesterday and worked out our finances for when me either returning to work or not when my maternity leave finishes. With our current spending habits (not very careful) we could just afford for me to stay off work, so if we make some adjustments then we should be fine. We just have to be a bit more restrained! DH is worse than me - he spent £200 on Lego just after Christmas! A grown man does not need that much Lego lol!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Boys and their toys eh? :)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Swan!


----------



## singers_love

Happy birthday Poppie, and happy birthday Swan!

Becca we have been looking at finances to... The main out going we have is we are currently having to pay a large amoutn every month for a new heating system, and my OH is doing his PHD so thats taking up quite a bit.. Im hoping that he can get funding next year, The plan is to go back to work in time to have time off at christmas (I get two weeks because the library I work at is closed) and then reasses the situation in terms of child care, my mum or FIL may have to come down and look after the baby while I work... 

Its a hard desicion to make, but we may actually be ok if I dont, as child care costs in London are ridiculous! 

Im posting and hoping that when I post my ticker says 99 days!!! Im really looking forward to the double figures bit, Im definatly nearly tehre then!! 

Also looking for opinions... Im going away for a week to France. Do you think I need extra travel insurance? I think I have insurance through my bank not sure though... Normally I dont bother because we have th E111 card thing which is suppose to count,but I didnt know if it covered pregnancy?? To be honest we are so near Calais, that it would probably be quicker to get a channell tunnel back to dover and to a hospital than work out where one is and if they speak english in france!! What do you think ladies??

p.s!! 100 DAYS!!! so close!


----------



## beccad

I always get travel insurance if I'm going abroad singers. The EHIC isn't really worth the paper it's printed on in my opinion! It doesn't cover all medical costs, and you are only entitled to the same level of cover that residents of that country get for free, so if they don't get maternity cover for free then neither will you! Most importantly, if you have to be repatriated because you're too ill to get yourself home, it doesn't cover the cost of that, which can run into tens of thousands if you need a short-notice flight, nursing care, large amount of seating on a plane etc. Obviously that's worst case scenario, but for the sake of £30 or so for a week, I wouldn't risk it myself...

https://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/staying-safe/travel-insurance/ehic


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks everyone :D 

and Happy Birthday *Swan* :) (even though its late)

I can't remember how old everyone is..i know i'm the youngest but i have no idea other than that lol. I could go searching back but i can't be bothered!

I'd go with what *Becca* said, better safe than sorry kinda thing. If you get insurance at least you know your sorted no matter what!

Are most of you looking at not going back to work after baby?? I'll probably cut my hours down but wouldn't not go back. There's no way we could afford it. I earn more than Hubby atm. 

wow £200 on lego...hubby could only hope to do something like that lol 

My health eating i kicked back in to gear is going well and so is the bike riding i took up with mum on a saturday. The first time we went we took 40 min and got about 3 miles (not very good on a bike) it was our 3rd time this weekend just gone and it took us 40min to go 5.5 miles so we are deffinatly picking up the pace :D

I just want to drop these lbs i've added since the wedding. I don't need extra weight before getting pregnant and adding more weight lol

Good luck *MrsMel* hope AF stays away!! We need another BFP in this thread. Everyone will have had their babies at this rate otherwise :haha:

Long week this week in work as me and the manager are covering hours where staff are missing...not fun but needs to be done. Will be looking forward to the weekend and i'm sure it will fly round. Hope so anyway.

Getting a new hair do this weekend so will post pictures to see what you all think :) My hair goes down past my boobs atm and i'm not sure if i'm going to chop it shoulder length or not or whether to get a fringe so i could come out with anything lol

Anyway i'm just jabbering on now lol. Hope your all haveing a good evening and i'll check in tomorrow :) 

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Happy Belated Birthday girls!!! :cake:

Wana like you im due to Ov at the end of the week me and hubby are BDing every other day until late in the cycle. I have also prep'ed for Feb with preseed, soft cups :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Thank you for the Birthday wishes. I had a good day despite being at work. 

*Wana *- I turned 29 - gearing up for the big 30 next year, planning the party already. I also forget how old everyone is.

*Singers *- congrats on 100 days to go!!

I've been looking at when to start my mat leave too, I can't remember if I posted or not but I am hoping to get to about 35 weeks at work, then take 4 days leave before the Easter Weekend, which would mean I would get paid for Good Friday and Easter Monday public holidays then start my actual maternity leave on the 10th April. 

Then as far as coming back to work, I'll resign from my position after my 4 months parental leave pay and then hopefully start my family day care at home not too long after that. We can't really afford for me to be without an income, but we'll do our best. Would love to stretch out the not working for 6 months, but we'll see. Am looking forward to working from home.

Anyways, have a lovely day :)


----------



## kimberley3

happy birthday ladies :D x


----------



## Nanner

I just met with employee services today to discuss my future employment options. Unless the doc tells me otherwise, I plan to work up until I deliver. I'll then start collecting short-term disability for 6 weeks. This will be the only time I get paid and only at about half my normal rate. I'll have a total of 12 weeks off then I'll return to work but only part-time and I've agreed to step down from my position. This also results in a pay cut.

My husband and I have agreed that me reducing my hours and my pay is worth me being able to be home with our new LO. The original plan was for me to quit altogether, but I was worried that I would go stir crazy staying at home all day. So even just part time work will help keep me sane and social! Plus, I'll be able to maintain some of my benefits if I stay employed.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Wana, I'm 28 :)

I'm not sure about maternity leave yet, I guess hubby and I will need to sit down and talk about it when the time comes. Childcare is so expensive, it's hard to know what to do for the best really.


----------



## kimberley3

im 23 :)
24 in kuly the 3rd 4days after due date hehe x so its weird to think that this 24 birthday im either going to be over due or with a baby!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the birthday wishes. :) We had a wonderful weekend at home with our puppy and Aria. And my mom watched them Saturday so we could do dinner together, which was great. I mostly relaxed and it was wonderful. :)

I turned 26 for my birthday. The bad part is that I forgot how old I was turning. :|

I will not be returning to work. But they do not know that yet. It won't be forever but with the cost of child care plus the shoddy US maternity benefits, we feel this is best. It won't be easy but I'm willing to cut out anything necessary for the sake of not sending my 6 week old to child care. :(


----------



## Dinah93

Morning all. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I had a nice time going to London to see my cousins, but came back with a tummy bug which had me floored for all of yesterday. I'm now very much on countdown to my scan (which I almost forget is also my birthday as its only the scan on my mind!)


----------



## beccad

The cost of childcare is shocking. Nurseries near me are £75 per day! Childminders are a bit less but not significantly so. If I did come back to work it would just be because I want to work. There wouldn't be any financial benefit to it at all by the time I'd paid for train fares on top of childminders fees.


----------



## Dinah93

Gosh thats a lot, A childminder here is about £32 for 8 hours, and a nursery £35.


----------



## beccad

I'd probably be better off financially if I became a childminder, now that I think about it. I spend a quarter of my salary actually getting to work at the moment. Even just having a couple of children as well as my own and I'd be earning more than I currently do, and I'd be at home with my LO too. Perhaps that's something I ought to consider!


----------



## dodgegirl

Wanna:
Im 33...
I will be returning to work after. I should have about 3 1/2 months off all paid. We are not planning on daycare as i hope daddy will have the opposite schedule as me. He is looking for work as a nurse as he just finished his nursing degree... Plus neither of us want baby in daycare


----------



## Mrs Mel

Nice to see you Dodge :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, happy hump day!!

Tomorrow is Australia Day which means we get a public holiday! Looking forward to a sleep in, but hubby has decided to work because he needs to get stuff done at his school before the teachers get back (he's the IT Manager). Either way it'll be nice to have a day at home.



beccad said:


> I'd probably be better off financially if I became a childminder, now that I think about it. I spend a quarter of my salary actually getting to work at the moment. Even just having a couple of children as well as my own and I'd be earning more than I currently do, and I'd be at home with my LO too. Perhaps that's something I ought to consider!

This is a reason why I am going to be a day care giver myself from home. With my current job there's no way, even with full time pay, that it would be worth sending my LO to care. This is also something I've always wanted to do, it will be like being a SAHM but also giving my little one social interaction with other kids from a very early age.

Hi *Dodge!* How are you?

I hope everyone is well.

xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

we're a nice range of anges then girls :) i'm 21 btw but thats in my sig.

well i'm quite lucky as LO will be coming to work with me and that i work in my parents business so its already been discussed that my job title will change and my work load will change but i'll work less hours with my pay staying the same. So works out well for us really but then we are very fortunate that we can do that. 

Our nursery (the one where i work) charges £37.50 a day, that includes a pick up and drop off service from allocated places because we are rural, all meal except dinner and cloth nappies throughout the day. But London and that are stupidly expensive.

Mum started off as a childminder and i used to help her between school like half term etc and it was fab! Thats how she then went on to open 2 nurseries.

Good to see you dodge :)

Hope your feeling better Dinah!!

Mazzy my preseed and Thermometer hasn't arrived yet so might have to miss out for this month but we'll give it a good go anyway lol Hope all goes well for you :thumbup:


xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just a quick one...my thermometer and preseed arrived today!! yayyy..lets get rolling lol :) xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Oh FFS!!!! Thats another 2 people who have announced they are pregnant :cry:


----------



## Poppiebug

*Happy Australia Day!!*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/australia-day-koala-kangaroo.jpg​
Morning ladies! I had a lovely sleep in this morning, we love a good public holiday here in Australia.

My Obs called last night with the results of my tests from the weekend. The first thing she said was, you have a urinary tract infection. I was like "oh, really?" because I've had UTI's before and man I have known about it! I've had no symptoms of this what so ever. Anyway, she said to go straight to the pharmacy to get the antibiotics that I need and she'd call them to allow the prescription. Luckily my local chemist was still open. So I also asked about the rest of the tests (the GD one I was mainly worried about) and she said she had just closed down her computer but nothing else "stood out" to her as any results that need to be looked at come up in red. So I was very relieved that I don't have GD! :thumbup: So now am on my antibiotics for 6 days and then she'll test again when I see her next. 

*Mazzy *- hugs love. Your time will come soon but I can understand your frustrations with so many pregnancy announcements. They are coming left right and centre over here at the moment too. 

*Wana *- glad your stuff arrived. Hopefully you won't need to be using them for too long!

Anyway, DH is at work and I told him I'd tidy up the house a bit today so I'd better get on with it. 

xoxo


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, well just going along here, counting down the weeks, I have become slightly less worried about movements, some days she is moving lotsm some days she just doesnt! I was in te bath the other day , and well Alien alert I suppose you dont normally lay naked reading watching your stomach moving around! It is very very surreal! 

Wanna, Im 28 and OH 26 I said when I was younger that I wouldnt even consider having children till I was 28 so its perfect timing for me! 

Did anyone watch One born every minute last night.. I used to love watching it, and to be honest havent since I got pregnant thinking it might make me feel weird, but I watched it last night, and One lady had the quickest birth I have ever seen.. Im just hoping mine goes that quick!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you have a great day Poppie!


----------



## Nanner

Wanna- I'm 28. I would've been up to having kids sooner, but we just weren't there yet. Now is as good a time as any!

We had our first birth class this week. Since we live in such a rural area and want to try to avoid commuting into the city, we opted for a home class. Normally the lady that teaches it prefers to have several couples at once, but as it stands, it's just us. I'm not quite sure what I think of it so far. I'll know more after a couple more classes.


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks Poppy


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.
Friday - yay but totally sucked coming in to work today after a public holiday. Not too many people in the office today and the bosses are away but said we could order pizzas in for lunch (paid for by the company!). 

I was a bit scared this morning as I had a bit of pelvic and lower back pain when I got up and driving into work but it's gone from my pelvis and eased heaps in my back since I've been walking around at work. I haven't had any spotting or anything but will just keep an eye on it and call up if it comes back worse or whatever. Baby is still moving around in there.

I hope you all have a good weekend

:flower:


----------



## Mazzy17

Could it be Braxton Hicks Poppy? Hope you feeling better.

Well the week is getting better, had another announcement from a friend she is expecting and another friend had a baby last night. Im really struggling to break my diet right now :cry:


----------



## wanaBmummy

For those of you who have done temping...am i right that you are supposed to do it in the morning when you get up, preferably the same time every morning. Also it should go up when your abouts to ovulate and then stay up for a while and drop just before AF or stay up if your pregnant??

I only got my thermometer Wednesday evening so just temp. just to see. Well i've done it the past 2 mornings now at the same time and my temp has dropped each day.

However i know i ovulated today as i had tummy pain earlier and then ive had alot of EWCM since. So i am a bit confused to say the least. Any help would be appreciated :) 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning! We've got some brickies here this morning building our letter box. Quite exciting as we've had a small temporary one since we moved in and the letters fall out. Now we'll be able to get lots of mail.

*Wana *- you're supposed to do your temp as soon as you wake up in the morning and at the same time each morning if you can because if you sleep in your body temp will likely to be different. Also, if you have a big night (ie on the cocktails) it can also affect your temps. When you OV your temp will drop, then go back up (usually higher than your pre-OV temps) and stay up if you're pregnant or drop if AF is coming. I think I am right in saying all that? I used countdowntopregnancy.com website to chart my temps and the Pinkpad iPad app. Fingers crossed you won't be temping after this cycle!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Poppie* :D so that makes sense then really if it dropped...I just haven't temped long enough to know how high my normal temp usually is. Either way we had sexy time the other night :blush: and tonight when hubby gets home :thumbup: :haha: 

xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana, usually a first month's chart is very up and down and you'll be looking at it thinking WTF is going on?! Not everyone gets the dip right before ovulation, though. Mine used to be fairly even before ovulation and then it'd jump up. Be aware that the jump in temperature happens AFTER you've ovulated. So the day of ovulation is the last day of low temperatures. It's important to know this and be aware that temping is more of a hindsight thing - you spend a few months (hopefully not of course!) charting your temperatures, and you'll usually see a pattern emerge as to when you normally ovulate. Some people are like clockwork, others are not. My cycles were always on the short side, 24-26 days usually, but I usually didn't ovulate until day 16/17, which is much later than you'd think for a cycle that short!

Mazzy, I'm so sorry you're feeling crap. It's probably rather hollow hearing that from someone in my situation, but I feel for you. I remember the really crappy feeling well :hugs:


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks Beccad :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *becca* :)

My temp went back up today to near enough what it was when i first temp'd so i'm going to say yes i did ov lol My temps went 36.76, 36.54, 36.22 to 36.60 today.

I'm 24-26 days too *becca* but im going to say (slightly guessing right now) i ov around 13/14 days in. 

Sorry your feeling down *Mazzy *hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Got my hair chopped today and love it :D sooooo glad i finally go it done. I hadn't had it cut since before the wedding so was deffinatly needed!!

Its quite quiet in here lately isn't it...bit strange lol :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxx


----------



## dodgegirl

wanaBmummy said:


> For those of you who have done temping...am i right that you are supposed to do it in the morning when you get up, preferably the same time every morning. Also it should go up when your abouts to ovulate and then stay up for a while and drop just before AF or stay up if your pregnant??
> 
> I only got my thermometer Wednesday evening so just temp. just to see. Well i've done it the past 2 mornings now at the same time and my temp has dropped each day.
> 
> However i know i ovulated today as i had tummy pain earlier and then ive had alot of EWCM since. So i am a bit confused to say the least. Any help would be appreciated :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx



yes you are to temp 1st thing in the am when you wake up, even before you get out of bed, around the same time each morning. It's really the overall chart that helps, so over a couple of months you can learn what your body does temp wise and it will help. THe BBT should've came with instructions on how and when to take it ? 


good luck to you :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

it did but tbh i had a quick read over it so must have missed an odd bit. I don't mind anyway i knew it was going to take a while espcially as i was so close to oving anyway when i got it. I wasn't expecting miracles this month lol xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Afternoon all....

Hot day here today but we popped over the the BIG shopping centre as I had to pick up my bracelet from Tiffany that I had my 5th Ave charm soldered on to (my bracelet I got in NYC). Also got a great bargain on some white cane baskets that have a blue and white checked fabric insert that I'll be able to use in the nursery. They match in really well with the fabric from my VHC quilt. Can't wait to be able to organise the room!

I also just finished placing an order on Vistaprint for some Thank You note cards. I custom made some ones with the VHC on them. Expensive, but worth it I think. I did take the slow delivery option so they would be free, and they should arrive around the time of the baby shower so I can send them out after that. 

Thanks Becca for the extra info on temping for wana - I knew others would know more than me esp since I did it for such a short time. 

It is quiet in here isnt it... hmmm .... :shrug:

Well back to work tomorrow - sigh.

Have a great rest of your weekends.

xo


----------



## Mazzy17

Well yesterday another friend had her baby :nope: Thinking of hitting Ben and Jerrys Ice Cream and forgetting the diet just for today :cry:


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry you're feeling so down Mazzy. When TTC I just kept thinking 'everything happens for a reason', whether that was to make us stronger as a couple I don't know but it certainly made me a lot more certain of what it was I wanted, whereas in the early days I think I maybe started trying before I was really ready just because DH was so keen to have a family.

Wana I used fertilityfriend.com to track my temps, it's free (don't bother paying for the upgrades it's not worth it) and you can clearly see what's happening. My chart is still in my sig if you want to have a look. Your temp rise is the morning AFTER OV, so once it's risen the window has already passed. Taking it at the same time every morning is vital, although there are a few BBT adjustment calculators out there as well if you do sleep in. Some women get pre-ov dips and implantation dips, but it's nothing to go on as sometimes you might and sometimes not. I used OPKs as well as the thermometer as the OPKs tell you when you're going to OV, and the thermometer once you have, so it tells you the window when you need to pounce on your beloved!


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks for that. we've given it a great shot anyway and i'm 99% sure we DTD the day i ov'd and the day after just incase. I've used the preseed as well so only time will tell :) xxx


----------



## dodgegirl

*Mazzy*, so sorry, I know how you feel ! My niece is PG now and another niece had her baby last month. It's hard but keep telling yourself your time will come !! and yes, ice cream will totallly help !! (my weakness)

*wanna* lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you !!! 

*poppy* it is quiet in here.... you will have to post pics of the nursery (if you have already I missed it cuz I've been gone for a while). The bracelet sounds pretty, i would love to have something that fancy. On the cards, what's VHC mean ? 

*Nanner* when's the next birthing class ? how are you feeling ?

hope everyone else is doing good !! Hope everyone has a great week ! 
I'm gonna try and check in here more often, and glad that you guys still welcomed me back after being gone for so long ! (I was here when the junebugs started for those of you that didnt know, then stopped TTC after 2 months, now I'm starting again with a different guy)


----------



## beccad

I've been a bit busy the last week or so. Working late during the week and then had a chiropractor appointment yesterday to look at my neck. It's stiff and painful on and off, and it's been more on that off lately, so I've decided to get it looked at again. It's the result of a previous whiplash injury (three years ago) and the chiropractor said that some of the vertebrae joints in my neck are 'stuck' together, so she's going to manipulate them free. She did a bit on Saturday and it's definitely made a difference already. I'm going to need a few more appointments though. I also feel like I'm getting a touch of sciatica, so I'll get her to look at that too later down the line.

Baby is kicking me! Definitely been feeling it over the last few days, fairly sporadically, but it's been kicking quite a bit this evening. DH couldn't feel it so he's a bit bummed about that.

Other than that not so much going on. I've got my anomaly scan on 10th Feb, week on Friday, so that's not too far away now. We're not going to find out the sex of the baby.

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone, 

Wanna the first month I temped it didnt work, and I think that was down to not having a clue what I was looking at, the other two times worked though.. and my temp went really high.. from 31 to 38 so Whatever your temp range, I think it will be quite obvious... (well it was with me!) 

Hello Dodge hows it going???

I have my 4D scan on Wednesday which is very exciting especially because I will have a half day at work Yippee!!!! then week after taht I have my midwife appointment which is a blood one, so not so happy about that. 

We measured my bump yesterday and it measured 27 cm which is 27 weeks, so I reckon thats about right!!!

It has been quiet in here, I think its because everyone starts to get busy just after christmas... 

Poppie I forgot to ask wehther you have Achica in Australia? They had VHC wall stickers, for a nursery and I thought of you! If not, just try looking for them on the net. 

Becca - She has been moving around alot recently Im sure she is trying to get out!!! 

Im currently watching a programme called, I didnt know I was pregnant, its quite a strange programme!!! 
I have been making things this weekend, a sock monkey and a giraffe from clothkits.
Well I have to go, I have to groom the dogs!! And as you can see from my photo they are all long haired. So it can be tough! 

Have a good week ladies!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Singers*..it can't really go wrong can it :) I either get pregnant or i don't and i'm already used to the not part lol

Sounds like your measuring right on track :) and glad to hear she's active. Will you be posting pics of 4D scan?? would love to see!

I've seen Didn't Know I Was Pregnant....I don't understand how people who have twins don't have a clue?!?!!?

Aww sounds like fun and good luck with the grooming...rather you than me haha.

*Becca* I hope the chiropractor sorts everything out for you and glad your feeling better already :) Sounds like your baby is getting active and have fun at your scan...I don't think i'd have the patients not to find out the sex lol

*Dodge* its sooo nice to have you back with us and thankyou :)

*Mazzy *hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies - 27 weeks! :)

So I handed one of my bosses (the other isn't in yet) my Maternity Leave Notice today. I put together a letter, just to make it official, which is a bit strange because nothing is really formal around here. Anyway, he was happy with my proposed finish date of 30th March, then 4 days annual leave (the 4 days before Good Friday) and then I'd be paid Good Friday, Easter Monday and start official maternity leave on 10th April. YAY! So 60 days left before I am done! :)

I didn't know I was pregnant sounds interesting. This actually happened to a friend of mine. She didn't know until she was actually in labour and at the hospital. She gave birth to a little girl (I think she was probably about 34 - 36 weeks) and she was fine after spending a couple of weeks in the special care nursery. She'll turn 2 in Feb. I actually saw her about 3 weeks before she had the baby, she did have a little tummy but nothing to make you really go "are you pregnant?", but apparently she had heaps of people ask when she was due etc etc. All her symptoms were put down to depression. Strange!

*Mazzy *- hang in there love :hugs: Be sure to treat yourself when on your diet and try not to get to down about having a treat every now and then. You are allowed to feel lousy about others, we've all been there.

*Dodge *- VHC is The Very Hungry Caterpillar, which is my nursery and baby shower theme. I'm so excited. I posted some photos of the quilt and things I got from Pottery Barn a week or so ago. We don't have our nursery furniture yet, so I haven't posted actual nursery pics yet. Yes, my bracelet is pretty - it was my only big purchase when we went to NYC. I saved for months to get it. 

*Singers *- we don't have Achica in Australia, but I did order the VHC wall decals from ebay! Can't wait to get them.

*Becca *- great to hear about the movements. It's lovely isn't it?

Have a great week June Bugs. 
:flower:


----------



## Nanner

Dodge- We'll have 1 more class each week for the next 5 weeks. Not really sure what to make of it yet! It was awkward and it's difficult for my hubby and I not to joke about it. She has me in provocative positions, she does the mood lighting with candles and ocean music, has my hubby massaging me while I wear next to nothing... I know that the information will be useful when we need it, but it's just funny to us! At least we're bonding over it! :laugh2:

I've seen a couple of episodes of I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. All I think is that these ladies DO NOT pay attention to their bodies! There is no way that I wouldn't have noticed something by the fourth month. Most definitely would felt and seen the obvious movements by the six or seventh month. Blows my mind! :shrug:

Mazzy- Your time will come. It must seem so unfair when so many of your friends are pregnant. Just imagine how sweet it will be for you when it finally does happen!

Wana- I wish I could give you some good tips on temping. I never really understood it myself and only ended up doing it for a couple of weeks. I do remember reading that it should be done before you do anything else in the morning. I kept the thermometer by the alarm clock so that I would do it before I even got up. (I also remember it being a pain!)
Singers- I'm so jealous! I would love to get a 4D scan. They showed me the 4D image at my 20 week scan, but they don't really look like much that early on. I compared the image to a chewed up piece of gum. Now that she's bigger though I'd love to see her! Unfortunately we only get 2 scans through our insurance company so anything after that is on us (about $200!).


----------



## singers_love

Wanna - I will definately be posting them, Im hoping they are good, and she is still a girl, otherwise im going to be selling lots of brand new baby girl clothes, on ebay! 

I watched the whole programme, and Im just shocked by the fact people didnt know... it seems so weird, if I hadnt realised by now I would have been to the doctors, thinking there was something trying to explode out of me.. that is not normal! I thought it was quite intresting how most of the people yesterday had just had a baby when they got pregnant again, so I will definately be being careful, though im not sure how in the mood Im going to feel when the baby is born 

Opnions ladies... I was wondering how to tell people on facebook Im pregnant.. My family, and friends that I have told have been under strict instructions not to mentions babies on my wall... But it is getting silly, I dont really want to make a massive annoncement, but I want to feel that I can like nappy groups and what not without thinking, someone might find out.. I was thinking about just starting to talk about it if, someone asks me.. as it is I have been making things and putting on FB so my mum can see, and talking to people on nappy groups.. 
What do you think? just go along as normal?? or tell the people that I want to know, (other friends that I dont see that often) or what!! Really stuck all comments welcome! 

Also Thank you Dodge for the staus thing.. think I have done it... 

She is probably too busy to be contemplating BNB right now but Swan hope you, OH and Aria are doing well, and you are enjoying maternity leave. 

Nanner- We have had to pay extra for this scan, I managed to get a voucher so its cost £99 which im sure I could have spent on something more important but I get a 4d Video, some pictures and Im just in awe of scans in general so it great to be able to see if she is still alright in there, and get a more up todate measurements... the clinic im going to is recommend by the NHS so her measurements will go in with my notes.

Poppie - glad you like the VHC I saw them and thought they would be lovely in a nursery! 

Dogs were almost completely groomed last night, so tonight its washing, drying and brushing again.. They will not be impressed.. they do all look funny when they have ben brushed but not washed like little clouds running around like lunatics!

Have a good monday ladies... the weekend will be here soon!!! Horrah!!


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope your ok. my scan went well and baby isn't growing big due to diabetes yey to me. I have another scan in just under 3 weeks yet. we are still team yellow to.
Ive had a day to myself and it has been so nice xx


----------



## singers_love

Got back from work today and the scan place have rung to cancel the appointment! Im so upset.. I have looked at there website to book another appointment and there isnt another one till tooo late!!! Im so disappointed.... I have to ring them tommorrow to try to make another appointment.. 

Pink thats great news!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aww no *singers* that sucks!! hopefully you can sort it out! :hugs:

With facebook i'd just start talking about it and doing what you like and if people pick up on it then they can ask. You'll find out who's actually paying attention to your facebook anyway lol


Nice to see you *pink*, glad scan went well :) 

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies!!

I'm at my moms so I'm on my phone ATM but I wanted to check in and say hello! Things here are good, Aria is growing like a weed and is a happy little girl. Getting more and more alert every day. Shannon has adjusted well to having a baby in the house and Aria has once or twice focused her eyes on the dog while being held, so they seem to get along well at the moment. lol. 

Major :dust: for those of you who are waiting on ovulations or hpt results! 

Glad to hear your scan went well, pink, and I hope you get yours sorted soon singers!!

Hope all is well with you ladies. I'm thinking Welsh probably had her girlie by now perhaps?


----------



## wanaBmummy

glad to hear swan and will be looking forward to more piccys at some point (hopefully :D)

i'm sure she should have unless she's well overdue by now. hope we hear form her at some point to find out some news. Hope her hubby is doing better also.

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies...

Much cooler day here today after some rain overnight. I hate it being too hot. 

Invites came for my Baby Shower made by my friend yesterday. They are cute! Obviously a VHC design. I'll have to take a photo and post it for you to see. 

*Singers *- Sorry they canceled your scan :( 
I'm much the same as you on the FB thing. We told everyone that we felt needed to know and did ask people not to post things on my wall etc. A few friends have said "oh when are you officially announcing on FB?" and I have just said that we're not. Some people have posted random things about it, not specifically saying stuff about me being pregnant, but like finding things for junior or whatever, or no bubbles for you at New Year or whatever. I may post his birth announcement, but I'm still not sure. There's probably only a small handful of people on my FB who don't know and they aren't people who I regularly communicate with so it doesn't bother me too much. If they have an issue they can contact me.

*Pink *- glad your scan went well.

*Swan *- glad things are going along nicely with Aria. Would love to see pics :)

Have a great day :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Morning all. Sorry about your scan Singers, that's not really on. 

Our 20 week scan tomorrow, I'm really nervous but really excited to see our baby again. Hopefully it's all good news and we can find out if we're having a little boy or girl too. It's my birthday so I'm as excited about it as you used to be when you were a child!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab Dinah, enjoy getting to see your LO and hope they arn't too shy so you can find out :pink: bump or :blue: bump. 

Happy Birthday also!!! :D

xxx


----------



## Nanner

I was evasive with FB for quite a while. At first, I only posted pictures and comments regarding the pregnancy on a private, family only page. Eventually people started mentioning things on my wall and some FB friends would ask about it, which I would gladly answer. I never did make a grand announcement. I sometimes put preggo pics as my profile pic, but am fairly selective about what type of things I post. I'm sure your FB friends would be excited to hear the good news so either method would be fine! 

We have our second birthing class tonight. hehe I'll try to take it more seriously tonight and keep my head out of the gutters! :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning, horray for hump day!

*Dinah *- Happy Birthday! :cake: and all the best for your scan. Looking forward to hearing about which team you will be joining.

No real news here, just plodding along. Work is boring as I'm helping out the admin people with collating some spreadsheet info. Totally not my field but at least it passes the time. 

Have a good day.
xo


----------



## singers_love

Well we have amnaged to re-arrange the scan to friday, so its not such a big deal! I was just (irationally) feeling upset about it yesterday, today was much better, better day at work, and feeling generally bit better... 

really looking forward to the weekend! 
better go to bed!


----------



## swanxxsong

I need to take more photos tomorrow and then I will post some! :)

Glad you got it rescheduled, Singers!


----------



## dodgegirl

*Dinah* hope your scan goes well and that you find out the sex ! 
and happy birthday too !! :thumbup::flower:

*Poppie* cant wait to see the invites ! pic please !

*Nanner* hope your class goes well. Yeah about the FB thing, I will probably post something after my BFP after I let my immediate friends & family know....

*singers* glad you are having a better day and that you got it rescheduled ! here's to less stress and a PMA ! :hugs:

*swan* look forward to those pics !! :baby:

*becca* how's the neck feeling? so exciting that baby is kicking ! i can't wait for that feeling...it's gotta be so amazing ! 


*wanna* any symptoms yet ? 

*pink23* glad your scan went well ! 

*AFM*, I got my POS OPK today on digi...D comes into town tomorrow night so we will have our first insem then. More excited than nervous, but I was nervous we would miss the eggy but I think it will be good timing. Would have liked it to be a couple days later so we could do more insems, but 1 or 2 will be ok. It's our 1st cycle of trying, so I hope things won't be too awkward. I'm really comfortable around him and we are both so open about everything it should be fine. Wish me luck ! I will be testing on Valentines day :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

You could knock me over with a feather right now - we're having a girl!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on your girlie!!!

Good luck Dodge! :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Yey for girlie x x


----------



## kimberley3

Dinah93 said:


> You could knock me over with a feather right now - we're having a girl!

another girl :O congrats we have so many girls :) what did you think you was having? are you a happy bunny :) we have our 20week scan on 14th feb :)


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone I&#8217;ve been really busy and only had time to stalk every now and then. I&#8217;ve been planning the nursery and getting things ready for when I got on maternity leave. Hubby says I can stay out a year if I&#8217;d like, but I think 6 months would probably be my limit. I really don&#8217;t want to be behind on my work and they&#8217;ve set such ambitious goals for us for this year. If anything I&#8217;ll be doing a lot of working from home. 

I&#8217;ve also been getting ready for my baby shower in March. I&#8217;ve been debating about whether to have just family or both friends and family. The weather is so unpredictable here that I don&#8217;t want people to feel obligated to come in bad weather, so I&#8217;m not sure. Other than that baby girl is doing well. She moves around a lot and even gives me big kicks when I&#8217;ve stayed in the bed too long in the morning. April can&#8217;t get here fast enough I can&#8217;t wait to see her.


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re feeling the baby I love the feeling.

Singers, I announced on facebook on our anniversary on 11 Jan. I just said what a wonderful year it&#8217;s been and that I couldn&#8217;t wait to start anther journey with hubby when baby is born. I can&#8217;t watch &#8220;I didn&#8217;t know I was pregnant&#8221; it&#8217;s so bizarre to me. Although one of my friends experienced the same thing. Right before I went off to college we spent the summer in bikini&#8217;s at the pool just being cute. She calls me in October and tells me she had a baby. I couldn&#8217;t believe it!

Nanner, your classes sound weird. My hubby would not be interested in something like that. 

Pink, Glad to hear baby is growing good.

Dinah, Congrats on your girl!!!

Sending :dust: to Dodgegirl, Mazzy and Wanab!


----------



## Dinah93

kimberley3 said:


> Dinah93 said:
> 
> 
> You could knock me over with a feather right now - we're having a girl!
> 
> another girl :O congrats we have so many girls :) what did you think you was having? are you a happy bunny :) we have our 20week scan on 14th feb :)Click to expand...

I was absolutely convinced we were having a boy - I even got the senior radiographer to check as the scan was being done by a trainee!


----------



## Mazzy17

Yay congrats Dinah!

Well we are having our break night tonight and i am going to avoid watching One Born Every Minute so instead im going to watch Destination Truth :thumbup:

Hubby has taken away my pregnancy tests and said that he is going to give me one when i am a week late as i get too obsessed :blush:


----------



## wanaBmummy

yay congrats *Dinah* another girl!!! :D 

*Dodge* nothing much yet. Boobs are on the change again but that seems to be normal now. I've been feeling a bit ill with ears nose and throat but nothing major. Little bit spotty which is a bit early and my temps seem to be doing what they are supposed to be but we'll see :) 

Glad to hear the timing seems to be right for you this cycle! good luck :thumbsup:

*Mazzy *i think its good to take a break every now and then if you need to :D

*Cee Dee* glad to hear about all the baby things you have going on!!

Can't wait to see some pictures *Swan* :)

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Oh i meant wana that we are doing SMEP and well we have just done the 3 nights on the go so tonight is chill night and tomorrow is our "one for luck" night :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh right ok. I did mean the OBEM as well because sometime when you've been feeling off with everything around you, watching that on top doesn't really help :) x


----------



## Meadows

Yay! Congrats Dinah on ur little girl! So many girls on this thread!!! Crazy!!! Happy birthday too! 

Hello to u all! I've got my 20wk scan tomo, but will be staying team yellow. Am excited, but also a bit apprehensive, as just hoping they say everything is still ok despite my higher than average levels of AFP. 

Lots going on for us at the min, as we've decided to move house before LO arrives hopefully!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Good luck with your scan tomorrow *Meadows*!! I'm sure ti will all be fine :) xx


----------



## singers_love

hello ladies, well I took the afternoon off work anyway, as they didnt think I was going to be there, which was nice, but Im so tired now, I feel like I have done a hike!!

Congrats on the girl! You wouldnt beileve that the world is 50/50! there must be another thread of just boys! Maybe its the way we were all conceiveing?? I dont know..

well I have decided to watch one born evey minute, so better go! the adverts have finished!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 
Struggle town this morning. However I am looking forward to tonight, there's a baby sale on at one of the department stores, so I have my little list and permission to go buy some things.



Dinah93 said:


> You could knock me over with a feather right now - we're having a girl!

Congrats on your little girl! Another potential girlfriend for my boy! 

*Meadows *- all the best for your scan. xo

Finally remembered to take a photo of the Baby Shower invites my friend made.
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2012-02-01173017-1.jpg


----------



## Dinah93

I _may_ have gone a bit overboard buying tiny dresses on the Next sale this morning :oops: 

Good luck with your scan today Meadows, try to just enjoy seeing your little person again. 

I can't stop crying today, every time I think about our little girl I get so emotional. It's strange how much more real it feels now we know the gender. My DH doesn't think it changes anything, but for me it suddenly became a real baby :shrug:


----------



## CeeDee

I hope everything goes well with your scan Meadows.

Poppie, I love the baby shower invites! So cute!

Dinah I think it&#8217;s so sweet that you have such a strong reaction to your little girl. Knowing the gender makes it so real.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Singers* i hope you enjoyed your afternoon off!

*Poppie* I love love LOVE the invites they are fab :D

*Dinah* its good to have a little splurge every now and then haha and glad you feel like your connection with baby is now stronger :)
*
Medows* hope your scan went well 

AFM I weighed before and after Christmas and was 12st 1lb (my heaviest) and have been eating healthy and bike riding for the past month or just under. I weighed last weekend end (on my wii) and i was 11st 5lb...10lb loss!!! I was sooo excited to say the least. Hoever i've just used real scales and looks like i'm actually a few lb heavier. I'm going to weigh tomorrow in the morning because i find in aday i can add about 2lb but it looks like im more 11st 8lb. Its still really good i'm just slightly disapointed now lol

Its also abouts to be ruined on the weekend anyway because my friend from work is coming over for a grils night which is code for wine and yummy food thats bad for you lol ahh well it will be fun :) 

Hope everyone else is well xxx
xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just to let you know i have been nosing about and as iot stands neither Welsh_mum or Topsy has had their baby yet :) x


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies! Just to say thanks for all the well wishes for our scan today, I'm pleased to say that all is ok....woo hoo! They just want to see us again at 32 weeks for a growth scan, so I guess we can kind of count ourselves lucky we get to see our LO again!

Am so ready for the weekend, we're away for an anniversary break! 

Hope all is well with u all and well done wana on ur weight loss-go you! Poppie I love the shower invites-very cute!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies! 

Well everywhere I go at the moment all I see is VHC so Poppie, here is a cover for a pram (we have a stokke which is why I found it) on ebay. I wasnt sure whether you have bought a pram, or decided which one, but here is the link
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110813711269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Wanna fantastic weight lost! Brilliant!!! 
Havent really felt her move much today, so I think perhaps she is Asleep as apparently they start to settle into sleep patterns around now... I think I might have a few glasses of cold water before I go to bed.. (he he he) just to check..

Oh's birthday present came through today, im really excited by it (A waterproof, shockproof, HD video Camera, in orange!) his birthday is on Valentines day, when we will be on holiday so I was a bit nervous it wouldnt get here in time, but it ony took 2 days.. very impressive... 
Meadows glad the scan went well , can I just ask, Im being a bit thick but why do you have to have a growth scan, is it to check the size of the baby?? If so why?? Sorry just wondered, 

4D scan tommorrow!!! Whoopeee!!! Very excited about that...Wont be home till late, so probably wont get round to putting the pics up till saturday, but will do.. 
Hoping everything is alright in there!! 
How is everyone else?? 
Having noseyed around tooo Welsh mum seems to be having a hard time, in terms of contractions then not... Hopefully everything will work out well for her..


----------



## Meadows

Hey singers! Yeah it's cos my AFP levels are higher than average, which can sometimes be associated with the baby not growing as fast as it should, so they just want to check it! 

Good luck for tomo-how exciting!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! TFIF!! :happydance:

Thanks for the link *Singers*. I see VHC stuff everywhere too. I will have to investigate if I can use it on my pram.

*Dinah *- we have just discovered Next. My mummy bought me the Monkey denim dungarees and the monkey suits and bibs. I'm going to use the dungarees as LO's going home outfit. It's too dangerous for me to look on there for the sales, spending too much as it is! 

*Meadows *- great news on the scan. Will be good to see your LO again at 32 weeks. I'm sure everything will be fine then.

I bought my first box of nappies last night at the Big W sale - they were a great bargain. Did get a couple of other things, including a little Superman onesie suit.

We're off to our first antenatal class tomorrow afternoon. 1:30pm - 6pm then again next Saturday. It's going to be a big learning curve for my hubby. 

I hope you all have a great Friday :)


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi girls,

I had my baby girl on Wednesday morning at 04:25, i was 8/9 days overdue and my labour had been start/stopping since saturday so i had to have my waters broken then i was on pictocin (spelling). So my january bump turned into a febuary bump! she weighed 6lb 8.5oz and has lots of dark hair. 
We named her Cerys but I'm still deciding on her 2nd name! 
I took her to see gary yesterday and hes so happy. He is doing so well, he can talk now and understands what I'm saying.

I will post a full birth story and pics soon.

I hope all the junebugs are all ok and ttc and pregnancys are going well, I will catch up soon x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Awww congrats *Welsh*!! I was nosing around yeasterday to see if i could find out anything lol. A lovely name and soo happy for you that hubby is also doing well :D :D xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Welsh!! So glad everyone is doing well. :hugs: Beautiful name - cant wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## singers_love

Congrats again welsh!!!


----------



## beccad

Aww welsh that's fantastic news congratulations! So glad that Gary is doing well :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats on your weight loss wanab! That&#8217;s a big loss for such a short period of time.

Singers, Good luck on your 4d scan.

Welsh_mum2be, Congrats on your baby girl!!


----------



## Mazzy17

Congratulations Welsh! On your baby girl and Gary! x


----------



## Meadows

Congrats welsh, all very exciting x


----------



## singers_love

These are the first 5 pics from the scan.

The sonographer said that all things were perfect and as expected. She has long legs apparently. 
Also deffinately confirmed as a Girl, so the designer dresses and clothes that OH has been buying dont have to be returned!
 



Attached Files:







Baby1008.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









Baby1009.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









Baby1010.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









Baby1011.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









Baby2012.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## singers_love

The remaining 3 photos.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.
 



Attached Files:







Baby2013.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









Baby2014.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









Baby2015.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats Welsh!! :yipee:

That's just lovely and I love her name too. :kiss: 

So glad to hear your husband is still improving.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab scan photos Singers!! :) 4D pictures are so strange to look at yet amazing lol

AFM my boobs have gotten bigger again as they do but they arn't uncomfortable yet of tender which is diff. My temp seems to be rising nicely. But as always we'll just have to see.

I've got a friend over tonight for a girls night which should be enjoyable and well needed i must say. Haven't done anything like it in a loooong while.

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekends :) ohhh and we've got snow!! and its very cold and our boiler is playing up :/ but is working atm. So fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
So it's Sunday night again, where does the weekend go?!

We survived part 1 of our antenatal classes. There wasn't anything too horrible or shocking for me or hubby I don't think. The only thing that hubby has decided is he doesnt want me to have an epidural because he doesn't want them to "suck out" or "use the tongs" on our LO to get him out - LOL! The midwife running the session just said that there was an increased risk of having to have the ventouse or the forcepts if you have an epi, just because you can't feel to push as well. I think I'll be doing whatever I need at the time. I will do my best to get through, but am totally open to everything when the time comes.

Other than that, no other real news here. Back to work tomorrow but I get to go out of the office in the afternoon so it'll be much more fun than sitting at my desk all day.

*Singers *- great scan photos!! 

I hope all the ladies around London are warm and safe!

Have a great rest of the weekend. :flower:


----------



## Mazzy17

Wheee just had a call from my brother...my nephew is on his way :happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Glad you enjoyed it Poppie :)

Awww thats great news Mazzy! :D 

I can't remember who said but someone told me that drinking can change your BBT when your temping. I was just wondering if i can change it drastically or its just a bit. My temp has been raising bit by bit anyway but i had a few glasses of wine last night and temped this morning and it has gone up quite a bit more. I was just trying to figure out how much of my temp rise was the drink. Probably wont be able to tbh but was just wondering. 

xxx


----------



## Dinah93

It always raised my temp by about 0.5C if I'd had more than 2 drinks, I'm not sure if that was due to being a bit more unsettled in my sleep or if it had a chemical effect on me.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ahh right ok thankyou :) x


----------



## CeeDee

Cute pics, Singers! Almost makes me want to get 4d pics.

Poppie, Your hubby is funny I love the &#8220;suck out&#8221; or &#8220;use tongs&#8221; that had me lol. I also don&#8217;t want an epi, but I am definitely open to anything. I never had cramps or any kind of serious pain, so I don&#8217;t know what to expect.

Mazzy, Congrats on your nephew! Keep us posted on his birth.

Wanab, I got my fingers crossed for you. You have some good signs. I hope you temp continues to rise.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 28 weeks! 

Nothing too joyous to report this morning, I woke up with a headache during the night, then slept in this morning and still have a headache. :( woe is me!

I'm with you CeeDee, I'd like to do what I can without drugs, but am not against having them if I need them. I'm a bit of a sook when it comes to pain, but you never know, I may surprise myself!

*Wana *- I have everything crossed for you.

*Mazzy *- looking forward to hearing of your nephew's arrival!

Have a great day everyone. xo


----------



## singers_love

I think the scan photos are really funny! She looks like a rasta in the blowing out her cheeks one!! 
I still find it bizarre to think she is inside me, she is having very quiet days, and very mobile days, i think it is down to me completely... She moves around alot more when Im relaxed sat on the sofa, than when Imm sat at work, (She basically makes me worry all day then in the evening says hello!) 

I have got a cold, so feeling a bit achey today... Also had horrendous streching pains in my hips this morning, so hoping they have torn enough to let whatever growing happen, and not have to do it again! 

Has anyone had a rash on there chest and neck?? Yesterday I had a rash like little tiny red dots all over my chest, and then this morning its still there but also have it on my under chin?? its weird, Im quite a rashy person (sounds great doesnt it) like if I have a bath or shower I will get a rash, or if I get hot, I will probably get heat rash, I get a rash if I drink Alcahol.. I have had very mild eczema since I was about 17 so wasnt particualr concern last night, also thought it might have something to do with the vicks I have been putting on my chest for the last two days... But Im wondering whether I should do anything about it, now its on my chin/neck to?? 

How did the everyones weekend go?? Snow was lovely, really liked how pretty everything looked, only sort of wish it was still around! 

Have a good week!


----------



## CeeDee

Singers, she must not like it very much at work. LOL I think the rash maybe from the Vicks. I had the same little bumps after a few nights with Vicks.


----------



## Mazzy17

She is now 5cm dilated but hse has stopped now. They Have put her on a drip to keep dilating if no change till 9 she is going to have a c section


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!
Singers - I read something in my What To Expect book about rashes and things, I can't remember what but something was in there for around our time of pregnancy.

No real news here, had my headache all day yesterday. Tried to go to bed early but did wake up from 2:30 - 4am, hungry, heartburn, thinking about things too much and also baby bug decided to have a good kick around (which I don't mind so much). Feeling better today none-the-less. 

I hope everyone else is doing fine :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Poppie sorry to hear about your headache...hope it wasn't too bad. We're thousands of miles apart but i'm currently struggling with a really bad headache. It started yeasterday mid day went for a bit and kicked in at 3 am i couldn't bearly sleep and it got that painful that it made me feel sick. I couldnt finish making my porridge this morning as i started heaving. Its only going away if i sleep, i could pull my hair out it hurts that much. I don't know if its a migrane but i've never had anything like it before. Especially as its making me feel sick. I'm just about managing to keep down rich tea biscuits anad water :( 

Sorry i've just realised ive had a bit of a rant. Hope everyone else is feel good :) xxx


----------



## pink23

Hope you feel better wana x.


----------



## Nanner

I've been out of the loop for awhile so it took me a bit to get caught up. So much good news! I love the 4D scans and wish I could get one now that little "Moe" (as I've been calling her) is bigger. 
Congrats to the ladies that have had their little one!


----------



## wanaBmummy

My sister thinks its a migrane ..i've never had one before. I kept food down long enough to take pain killers and its eased off a bit and i don't feel sick anymore. I didn't want to have to take pain killers just in case we are pregnant but i could have no word of a lie bashed in my own head...and i've got a good pain thresh hold i know i have. xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Please just take the painkillers, even if you are pregnant your baby doesn't have an umbilical cord yet, so there is absolutely no way for any painkillers, alcohol or anything like that to transfer over over to the baby until at least the 6 week (2 weeks after missed period) mark. Internet forums have created this hysteria about all these myths of things not to do while TTC which doctors completely scoff at because medically there is not way they either harm the baby, or increase chances of a chemical or miscarriage. 

I think your sister is right, it sounds like a migraine to me too. It's unusual to start getting them in your 20s for no reason, but my dad was in his 30s when he started getting them so it's certainly possible, whereas I was 14 and told it was probably hormonal (sounds possible as I stopped getting them when I fell pregnant).


----------



## wanaBmummy

Ah right. Thanks and i did take them i think i would have gone a bit mad today other wise and i remembered someone saying (must have been you) about the whole 6 weeks thing. My sister gets them and has done for years and her half brother gets them too. I hope this isn't the start of them cause i really don't want to be dealing with that again. 

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Baby Harry Aiden arrived at 9.40 last night weighing 5lb 8oz. Him and his mum are not allowed home yet as he isnt keeping his milk down (his big sister got my brothers eating everything in sight gene!:haha:)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aww glad to hear he's arrived and hope that he'll start keeping his milk down very soon. Big congratulations to the whole family xxx

edit: Just realised that today is the day that Aria was supposed to be born and that she is now 4 weeks old. Swan i bet the time is flying by!! and hope to see some pictures soon xxx


----------



## singers_love

How strictly did you do this monitoring movement things... 
Im just worried that Im not feeling enough, and sometimes I dont feel anything for ages.. I was wondering whether anyone else is worried! I know that she was fine on friday, and that she has moved position since last time, she is laying horizontally across my stomach, which is probably why Im feeling less, but I still worry... I have a MW appointment in Thursday so will speak to her about it, Im sure its all fine, and its probably because I have a cold and am tired but AAAHHHH is till worry! Sorry ladies


----------



## Dinah93

Congrats on baby Harry, hope he starts eating tomorrow. 

I just know migrane's can make you feel a little mad with pain wanaB, I always end up sort of rocking as the small movements seem to distract my brain until the painkillers kick in. If your head still isn't great try to get a few drinks down you, I tend to find I get them when I;m either a bit dehydrated, or they make me dehydrated, I don't know why but again it's just something that seems to make them go away a bit quicker. Hopefully it's just a one off (or can I symptom spot and hope it's your body getting a new influx of hormones at 11DPO?!)


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Crazy to realize that Aria's due date is today and here she is, in my arms, a month old! We went to her appointment today and she is 8 lb, 3 oz - up from the 5 lb 14 oz she was at her one-week appointment. And she gained an inch in length. I'm so happy! BF has been a struggle - er, was in the beginning - so I'm glad she's thriving now. :) She's still tiny in the grand scheme of things, but the doctors were happy with her progress. 

I never paid much heed to the movements things, to be honest, Singers. My doctor never said that I should ensure she moved a certain amount or anything, so I just monitored things based on ensuring that she was moving on a day-to-day basis. :shrug: Some days she was moving less than others, especially as she got bigger. But everyone's different and I probably should have paid better attention, all things considered. I know that if I would rest on my left side and drink ice water, she'd usually get moving and then I'd rest assured. :thumbup: But if you're concerned, I'd ring your doctor. Reassurances are, if nothing else, best for momma to relax. :)

Hope the baby and mama are able to come home soon Mazzy!

Wishing all you ladies well; and major :dust: to those of you who are TTC! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0057.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0094.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0118.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0160.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2671.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in for a quick hello today. Trying to get this spreadsheet done at work (which i wish i never volunteered to help with).

*Swan *- Aria is gorgeous. Thanks for the photos

*Wana *- I hope you feel better and fingers crossed this could be a symptom for you.

*Singers *- I worry about movement too, some days he's really active, other days must just be sleeping and growing. I think you are supposed to count 10 movements a day from week 28, but i'm not sure if that's in 1 hour or just in one session or whatever. I will be asking my Obs tomorrow.

Anyways, I hope everyone else is well. Other than RSI from this stupid spreadsheet, I am ok.


----------



## singers_love

Hello, 

Well I am going to speka to MW tommorrow she what she says.. I think Im just being over emotional at the moment.. For example I went to watch OH's School musical the other day (it was the wiz) and ended up leaving crying because of one particuar boy in the cast that I know is very disabled but had so much fun, it made me cry!! ( just thinking about it now is bringing tears to my eyes!!!) So its probably just all the hormones... I have got trousers on today (they are slightly tight around my stomach) so I can feel her moving more. She isnte really hitting anymore, just more like general movements... The thing my OH keeps saying is that she is getting bigger, and your space is getting smaller, so the movemnts I feel will be different! (he is very practical and sensible!!) Oh well she is probabalyg etting fed up with cold water! considering it was almost snowing this moring on my way to work! 

OH has got an interview on Friday! Im very exicted and so is he, the school is much closer to home, and would mean a pay rise, which may mean I wouldnt have to go back to work full-time! (I would like to be a lady of leisure!). 

Hope everyone else is good, sorry I missed on the Harry being born! 
Swan Aria is lovely.. 
Wanna - I used to get Headches/Migraines alot, water does help, (as sometimes they start due to dehydration.. hopefully it wont go into a full blow migraine. When you testing?

Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## Nanner

Swan- Aria is beautiful! :flower:

Singer- My little "Moe" moves pretty frequently with very obvious jabs. My doc asks during my appointments that I feel her at least 10 times per day. If you're concerned, I would definitely ask your MW soon. 

The manager in the radiology department at the hospital I work at has offered to do an ultrasound (for "training purposes" for his staff of course :winkwink:) I've had it in the back of my head that maybe we were mistaken on the gender so it would be nice to get a confirmation. 

Wana- I used to get migraines when I was a teenager. What you have sounds just like what I had. The pain was unbearable and I would be sick all day. I couldn't function, be around light or noises, or even sit up. Fortunately, I "outgrew" them and haven't had one since. There wasn't much you could do except lay in bed, take some meds, and put a warm washcloth on your forehead. I hope they won't be a regular thing for you!


----------



## CeeDee

Mazzy, Congrats to little baby Harry! Hope he keeps that milk down soon.

Singers, IF you are worried about movements definitely contact your MW. I either drink something or eat something to get little one moving.

Swanxx, Aria is so cute. I love her purple outfit!

Wanab, Hope you migraines go away.

AFM, Baby girl is growing and wriggling around. I&#8217;m still working on the nursery and hope to be finished with it soon. I have to go to the fabric store sometime this weekend to pick up some fabric, so I can do the window treatments and quilts.


----------



## singers_love

She has been moving alot today, and I will be really happy tommorrow once I have spoken to MW and heard her heartbeat, sorry Im whinging ladies, Off to try to make My OH's Valentines and Birthday Card (he was born on the 14th of Feb) 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## wanaBmummy

Dinah93 said:


> Congrats on baby Harry, hope he starts eating tomorrow.
> 
> I just know migrane's can make you feel a little mad with pain wanaB, I always end up sort of rocking as the small movements seem to distract my brain until the painkillers kick in. If your head still isn't great try to get a few drinks down you, I tend to find I get them when I;m either a bit dehydrated, or they make me dehydrated, I don't know why but again it's just something that seems to make them go away a bit quicker. Hopefully it's just a one off (or can I symptom spot and hope it's your body getting a new influx of hormones at 11DPO?!)

Funny enough the day before i had just started using my water bottle again and took it to work to make sure i was drinking enough. Hubby said maybe its MS joking about it and i said i better not get a headache like this with MS i'll be a horror to live with lol. Feeling much better today though thanksyou :) 



singers_love said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wanna - I used to get Headches/Migraines alot, water does help, (as sometimes they start due to dehydration.. hopefully it wont go into a full blow migraine. When you testing?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week

Urm testing...hadn't really thought about it tbh. Probably Saturday if AF doesn't turn up tomorrow or Friday. 

Another question (sorry lol) is it normal before your AF is due for you temp to rise even more? For the past week i've been between 36.60 and 36.70. This morning i was 36.81. Also i've had a few pains today but it was for about half hour earlier on and they felt like when you get ovulation pains not PMS pains. Only time will tell anyway. I'll see what my temp is in the morning. 

Swan - beautiful pictures Aria is a pretty little thing :)

Singers - glad to hear you've felt her moving and you feel a bit happier

xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana I get occasional migraines if I get dehydrated and very tired. Seeing as I'm very tired all the time lately I'm pretty vigilant about making sure I drink enough seeing as I can't really take painkillers. Hope you're feeling betteer. My temp did sometimes rise before AF was due, have you got a link to your chart?

Mazzy, congrats!

Swan, Aria is gorge :cloud9:

I hope everyone else is feeling ok - sorry I've not caught up with everyone! I'm pretty exhuasted at the moment, thinking about going to get some bloods done to check everything is ok. Anyway, I'm halfway through now - where does the time go! Here I am this evening, 20+1 (do excuse all the stuff everywhere!)

https://i44.tinypic.com/mjy78n.jpg


----------



## wanaBmummy

Great bump pic Becca :) can't believe your half way already!!

Here's the link. My temps are only recorded from part way as i didn't have a thermometer and the first peak is the morning after a few glasses of wine with a friend.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=92448

xxx


----------



## beccad

That's pretty good for a first chart - mine was all over the place :haha: I seem to recall my temp did sometimes jump a day or two before AF arrived, but of course it can do the same thing when you're pregnant too :shrug: I'd say if you were going to get a BFP it'd probably show up by now, but I don't know about you but I always preferred to wait for AF to show up (or not!) as I hated seeing the lily-white BFNs :nope:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks becca :) i didn't think i'd done to bad lol Yeah i'm the same i'd rather wait and see if AF turns up on time first before testing. There has onely been 2 times i tested before AF was due and as soon as i'd tested i knew i wasn't pregnant lol 

As i always say only time will tell. Will see if AF shows up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Harry is heading home!!! Apparently he has hollow legs like his Dad :haha:. I will try and get a picture of him, just gonna get permission off brother and sister in law (dont like putting other people pics on internet!)


----------



## Dinah93

I had a gradual decline in temps before AF came, the only month it started to rise was the month we got lucky, but I don't want to get your hopes up as it takes a few months of charting to learn what is normal for you. 

That is a really cute bump Becca - I'm jealous as I still don't really have one!


----------



## beccad

It does come and go. It's big like that (relatively speaking!) in the evenings, but this morning it's still kind of small and in the is-she-fat-or-is-she-pregnant category!

Fab news mazzy!


----------



## singers_love

Well had MW appointment today, Everything is fine... I need to stop worrying about movements, its just a very hard thing to explain to OH that there is a living thing inside you are its hard not to worry! She has moved again, I actually felt her do it, while I was in the Waiting room, so she is now head down, (which I can only see as good) back to my left (if you looked at me) and legs under my ribs.. So I will be happy if she stays there till she is ready as it cant be that far to travel from There to engaged can it!! She listened to her heartbeat, and got it first time, my bump is on track, So even though at the 4D scan she said her legs were long, she is obviously just going to be leggy! (maybe blonde to... not like me!) Will try to do a bump pic Im happy with at some point, generally I just look fat!

Taking the Day off tommorrow as the MW couldnt get any blood out of me, so I have to go to the hospital.. Whoppee! Then mum and Parent in laws are coming and Im off to France for a week.. So Im sure tons of things will happen while Im away, I may try to check the net if I can.. so I dont get to far behind!

Did anyone watch OBEM last night, I was on tenterhooks, the poor lady, and the midwives were so professional but were obviously stressed by the whole thing too. Im glad everything turned out alright though... 

Made OH's Cards last night, One with The naked Piano Player from Monty Python with his head (he does have a habit of playing the piano naked!!) which looks very good, Im quite impressed, and got his camera/SD card/Case for his birthday, and made his Valentines (slightly less imaginative, I sometime call him Mr Bean- not because he looks like him, more because he is my human bean... weird I know) so its got Jelly beans in the shape of hearts on the front, am probably going to buy him some gloves tommorrow, if I can work out which bus to get to TKMaxx, or might look in Marks and Sparks, they are bound to have something (not very romantic though) may also get some jelly beans in the shape of hearts to go with the card... 

What is everyone else doing for valentines? 
Also anyone else doing cloth nappies?? If so have you started your stash yet? 
What do people think about these leg warmer things?? 

Sorry just realised its sooooo long! I think I need to edit my thoughts!
Thanks for being here ladies


----------



## Dinah93

We're hoping to use cloth nappies, but I don't know where to start to be honest. I don't know how to make a decision between all the different types. 

We don't pay any attention to valentines to be honest, but I did buy some new Hot Milk undies the other day to feel a bit more sexy which might be of interest to those planning valentines - found some really good deals on www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk and the gentleman who runs it is extremely friendly but other places do ofc sell them too - worth checking out if any UK ladies need maternity undies as found them a similar price to Mothercare and the fit is just a lot more supportive.


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, What a cute bump!

Singers, I wish I could watch the UK version of OBEM. The US version is not very good and everyone seems to get epidurals. Hubby and I will probably just be home on Valentines. We usually don&#8217;t do much. I&#8217;m not doing cloth diapers. I love the leg warmers. I plan on making a few from socks I get on sale at Target.


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Wana! :hugs:

We have no plans for Valentines, other than to stay in and have some cuddles with little Miss Aria. :) Which is A-OK by me because I'm admittedly not a huge fan of V-Day anyway. :lol: Just one more thing most people expect me to remember, when he already knows I adore him to pieces. :rofl: Usually we'd just go out to dinner, but I'll be cooking up something fun for the evening this year. Not sure what yet, but I love to cook so I'll probably experiment a bit.

I love legwarmers and have ordered quite a few from BabyLegs in the past. Currently none of them - even the infant ones - don't fit Aria's tiny legs... soooo. Eventually, we'll get there. :haha: I just need to fatten her up a bit more!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

Well I am in hospital :( 
Went to my Obs yesterday (feeling fine mind you) and my BP was 150/100, so she decided to admit me for a couple of DAYS! So I went home, called hubby, asked him to come home to take me also called work to tell them I wouldnt be in for the rest of the week (I bet it was all the sitting and working on that spreadsheet that did it!). Work was fine about it, but really what could they do anyway? So then we came into my hospital and I have been here ever since midday yesterday. My BP has come down a little, but still not great. Baby Bug seems to be fine, moving around in there and I had a CTG which showed his heart rate as perfectly fine. So really just resting in between 4 hourly BP checks. I assume that my Ob is going to put me on some meds and we will just continue on as normal, fingers crossed anyway.

The midwives here are all lovely so far, hopefully this will continue into next time when I come back to have my baby too. Trying to sleep last night was crap, bed uncomfy and hubby went home even though he could have stayed (i have a double bed room). It is also lovely to hear the babies crying on the ward too, cant wait to come back and have ours, but I do want him to stay in there for awhile yet!

Anyway, that is me for now. It has taken me this long to get on here as the internet reception (using my phone to connect my ipad) had been bad.

I hope everyone is ok. I will catch up on everything in the thread later on while I am sitting here bored amd "resting".

:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Take it easy Poppie and hope your BP comes down soon!! Glad everything else is ok :) xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie I am so sorry about your BP. Hopefully it will go down and you can go back to your normal routine. :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Poppie I hope your bp improves and you can get home really soon :hugs:

Well we had the scan and everything looks good. We have a little girl with long legs! Quite funny seeing as DH and I are both pretty short :haha:


----------



## pink23

aww yey for scan. i can't wait to see baby again.
I really want to pack my bags lol it seems so far away xx


----------



## Nanner

I'm sorry Poppie! Being in the hospital is no fun! Glad to hear that the LO is fine. I hope your BP goes down quick so you can go home. In the meantime, try to enjoy the excuse to rest and be lazy! :hugs:

Becca- Your bump is adorable!

Not a lot is going on here. A friend of mine has been busy planning a baby shower for me. She's very excited about it and has lots of ideas, but I think she might be annoying some of the guests! Another friend was under the impression they were going to cohost, but feels she hasn't gotten to be involved so is irritated with her. Hopefully it won't become too dramatic because I'm starting to feel a little awkward! :shrug:

I'm planning a trip home to visit my family. I thought it would be nice to get one last trip in before "Moe" is born. It's an 8 hour drive, which I'm not looking forward to but I'll get to spend three days there. My extended family will be around to so I'll get to see some of my aunts and cousins.

Other than that, it's been pretty quiet. I watched the third Paranormal Activity last night. Has anyone else seem those movies?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Becca - a little girl?? I thought you were staying team yellow?? Congrats on team :pink: :D (or am i some how late to the party and not noticed before?)

Nanner -i'm sure everything will be alright and you'll have a fab shower!!

AFM - still not AF, no signs that its going to show. I'm bloated, my boobs are still fuller and uncomfortable and i feel a little bit (might be in my head) icky. I'm still getting a bit of a niggly headache on and off. I am getting a test tomorrow so will test Sunday when i get up. Wish me luck ladies :) I really don't feel like AF is coming but i could be proved wrong!!

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

i thought that you was staying team yellow becca! congrats on the girl tho another girly <3 my 20 week scan is on tuesday.

poppie hope all is well but glad you and baby is fine :D .x


----------



## beccad

Yeah I was team yellow but curiosity got the better of us!

Good luck wana!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. Thanks for the well wishes.

Still here in the hospy, BP is slowing coming down. I am hoping I see the Dr this morning and she decides i can go on meds or whatever so i can go home. I still feel fine and baby is all good. Its very comfy here so that makes it ok, but still nothing like being home. I doubt she will let me go today, so looking like I will get home on Sunday. 

Congrats on Team Pink *Becca*. We are still well out numbered here on Team Blue!

*Wana* - :dust: and everything crossed for you for testing.

*Nanner* - baby shower would be fun, mine is next Sat, but I can see how u might be feeling awkward with your friend. I am sure it will all be ok.

I hope everyone else is well xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mrs Mel, Snowflakes, Dodge, Mazzy...how are things?? Where are you in your cycles?? Hope your all well as we haven't really heard from you :) xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Just an update: Dr wants to keep me in til at least Monday because she wants a 24 hour urine collection to check for protein. I know it's best that she's being cautious, but I'd really like to go home. Sigh.... :(


----------



## singers_love

hi ladies on my phone so cant really c much hopmd u eee5 bettr soon popp4e and im keep4ng mz fingers and toes crossed wanna. Off to france a7 4 type. Be back in a wedk! Bye


----------



## beccad

Excellent typing singers :rofl: have a lovely time in France!

Poppie sorry you're still stuck at the hospital :hugs: But like you say, better safe than sorry xx


----------



## kimberley3

A another little girl hehe :cloud9:


----------



## beccad

CeeDee said:


> I wish I could watch the UK version of OBEM. The US version is not very good and everyone seems to get epidurals.

I've seen the US version and you're right it's not very exciting. Just women laying in their beds with their epidural! Is that common? I do read stories of women doing it without, but it seems to be an almost maverick option from what I've read on here. Big focus on natural birth v medicalised, whereas I suppose that's the one thing with the UK that we do have quite a lot of different pain relief options. The focus here seems to be on managing the pain so you get through it with as few interventions as possible. A lot of other countries just go for the no pain option! My friend gave birth in France and was told she either had an epidural or nothing at all, when in fact she was 8cms and probably could have got through the last bit with just something to take the edge off if it had been available. She ended up with failure to progress and had a c-section. She thinks that probably wouldn't have happened. 

I guess some countries see it as a process that needs to be highly medicalised, and others see it as a normal physiological process.


----------



## Mazzy17

Good luck for the testing wana 

Well, AF comes on Monday so i will be officially testing on valentines day. Yesterday it was mine and hubbys anniversary so i done a FRER. I think i saw a very very very faint line but im 90% sure its my brain playing tricks on me and making me see what i want to see :shrug: So i waiting until valentines day to test again. 

Me and hubby had a nice and simple anniversary meal, we ordered in curry and stayed in and watched Game of Thrones. But he is taking me out to a chinese tonight. 

He got a bit drunk last night and was saying how much he wants amd looking forward to having a little baby...bless.

Love to all x


----------



## kimberley3

Did you take a picture of the test? I want to see wanna :)
Becca I thought that they just go here have a epi and do not give the mother a chance to try anything else also I have noticed a lot of c sections are used to.


----------



## beccad

Oh mazzy I hope there is a line!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i haven't tested yet i'm getting one today. I decided to give myself one more day. However i'm a bit confused right now. My temp went up Wed, dipped slightly Thur and has gone up since and today is at its highest its been. My boobs are still a cup size bigger and uncomfortable, i'm tired and icky at times. I've had nothing to suggest AF is coming and no tummy pain or anything. However i went for a wee about 15min ago and i had some brownish cm there :( Now i'm HOPING that it is just a small bit of spotitng and doesn't turn into anything. 

I'm just confused as my temp went up, its the highest its been and usually my fuller boobs disappear. I don't know i'm just crossing everything atm because i really was convinced. 

Hope you get your BFP *Mazzy* and have fun *Singers*!!

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

I meant mazzy lol sorry baby head! I hope you both get bfps we need some more bfp


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you both, Mazzy and Wana! :hugs: :dust: Mazzy did you take a photo of the test?!?!?!??!?!?!?!

Congrats on your :pink: bump Becca!

Sorry to hear you're hospitalized, Poppie. :hugs: That stinks! :( I hope they send you home Monday with a clean bill of health! :thumbup:

Enjoy France, Singers!

RE: epidurals in the US - at the hospital where I went for delivery, I asked how many women delivery naturally and they told me that "it's far more common for women to come in expecting to go naturally and ending up asking for an epidural than it is for a woman to go naturally, planned or unplanned." I was prepared for a natural birth, and though they said they were uncommon there, the nurses were all 100% supportive of my endeavor. In the end, I didn't have a natural birth due to the length of labor, the intensity of my contractions + back labor and exhaustion... for Aria's sake, they needed to drug me so I would have the strength to push her out of me. And they made the right call; I've accepted this now. But all of my friends told me I was "stupid" or "insane" or "ridiculous" for wanting to try naturally. "That's what the drugs are for, silly." :shrug: Besides the US ladies on BNB, almost everyone from the US who I've encountered concerning childbirth is a firm believer in utilizing the drugs. I was totally devastated at first that I ended up with an epidural, but in hindsight I know that my doctor made the right call. I was far too exhausted to function. :lol: Even my nurses confessed that they all asked for an epidural anytime between 1 and 4 centimeters, so they praised me for making it to 8 before allowing them to stick me - and even then, I was adamant I didn't want it, but knew that my body needed it, if that makes sense. lol


----------



## kimberley3

swanxxsong said:


> FX for you both, Mazzy and Wana! :hugs: :dust: Mazzy did you take a photo of the test?!?!?!??!?!?!?!
> 
> Congrats on your :pink: bump Becca!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're hospitalized, Poppie. :hugs: That stinks! :( I hope they send you home Monday with a clean bill of health! :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy France, Singers!
> 
> RE: epidurals in the US - at the hospital where I went for delivery, I asked how many women delivery naturally and they told me that "it's far more common for women to come in expecting to go naturally and ending up asking for an epidural than it is for a woman to go naturally, planned or unplanned." I was prepared for a natural birth, and though they said they were uncommon there, the nurses were all 100% supportive of my endeavor. In the end, I didn't have a natural birth due to the length of labor, the intensity of my contractions + back labor and exhaustion... for Aria's sake, they needed to drug me so I would have the strength to push her out of me. And they made the right call; I've accepted this now. But all of my friends told me I was "stupid" or "insane" or "ridiculous" for wanting to try naturally. "That's what the drugs are for, silly." :shrug: Besides the US ladies on BNB, almost everyone from the US who I've encountered concerning childbirth is a firm believer in utilizing the drugs. I was totally devastated at first that I ended up with an epidural, but in hindsight I know that my doctor made the right call. I was far too exhausted to function. :lol: Even my nurses confessed that they all asked for an epidural anytime between 1 and 4 centimeters, so they praised me for making it to 8 before allowing them to stick me - and even then, I was adamant I didn't want it, but knew that my body needed it, if that makes sense. lol

yeah that makes sense, i want to try that hypobirthing and try and only use gas and air and tens and waterbirth but it falls that i have to have drugs then that shall be it, you never no what your birth o how your going to go until your there. a few people who i have spoke to as well swan hve said they used to the drugs and wouldnt do it without and keep saying the bet i will be having all the drugs going which makes me more determinded that i am not going to lol just becuase they have said i will!. do you ever watch that mat ward? thats scary as its all high risk pregancys, but on that they show alot of c sections and drugs offered before anybody looks liek they are in really bad pain if that makes sense. 

for the ladies who have had there babies or the ladies that have fetal movements which is more than likley all of you now lol (the ones who are expecting) when did you see lo movements from the outside as the last week or so i have had flutters like i can feel her move over prob once or twice a day, but yeterday just level with m y bely button on the left i felt like a muscle spasm and i looked down and i saw my tummy poke out a little lump and it happened three times! i wasnt sure if i had made it up but my other half saw the last one and i felt like a twitch from the inside? i was amazed and indenail! i have a front placenta too, wonder if she got a section where they was no placenta there?! 

hope your all having a nice weekend, im off work till wed as i pulled my back and it was hurting quite bad and as my job doesnt do light duties my dr told me to stay off till next week. (if you didnt no i work with adults with learnign disabilites in a home so i have to do everything for them and a lot of them are no co-operative with me and are quite heavy!) its cold today -2 ( i know thats not much to others hehe but it is for the uk!) the last few days at night its gone down to -8 brrr


----------



## swanxxsong

My only advice to anyone is to go in open-minded, because I had convinced myself I could give birth without drugs and beat myself up over it pretty badly for awhile. Be strong, and know that no matter what, you are awesome. :) I know now it was the smartest thing to do (to get my epi), but it wasn't easy to swallow at first. I have heard great things about hypnobirthing and just read a great hypno experience from one of the ladies in my birth group. (https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...irth-story-unmedicated-hypnobirth-jasper.html) Makes me really want to try it for the next one, should we be so blessed. :) 

I don't remember when I saw movements from the outside... they got really strong inside and first I noticed when my hands were shaking as she'd kick. That's when I began paying attention to my tummy when she'd have her kick fits. lol.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well my brown cm stopped and my niggling in my tummy has kind of turned into an ache. If AF was going to come it would have in the hour or 2 after it started. No AF still now however so will be testing in the morning. Will let you all know how it goes. xxx


----------



## kimberley3

Good luck x


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Wana!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!*

Can't actually believe it!! I was convinced i was out for this month....but we got our :bfp: this morning!! :D :D :D 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry the photo isn't the best but it turns out neither my camera or my phone like taking photo's of pregnancy tests lol The line is actually a little bit darker than what it looks in the photo :) 

My test at 16dpo.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-12 07.11.59.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## beccad

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fab news! I was just reading about your brown spotting that came and went, and I had exactly the same thing 24 hours before I got my BFP. I think the same thing happened to pink too? Amazing news so happy for you :happydance:

ETA: I was convinced I was out too, but AF was late, and pink had said about the spotting before her BFP, so I tested just in case...


----------



## Meadows

Wow! I haven't been on here for a while and so when I logged on this morning I was so pleased to see you have got ur BFP wanna.......great news and so exciting! Yay! Bet you're over the moon!

Congrats Becca on team pink! We have so many girls on here don't we?! Crazy! 

Swan, little aria is just gorgeous, what a proud mummy you must be!

Am on my phone as am at my friends place in London and I've been awake for nearly an hour now and she's still sleeping! So, sorry it's not gonna be a long msg.

All is good with me.....feeling little kicks now which is nice, but was weird to start with!

Hello to everyone else! Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm in utter shock atm. Tested and couldn't get back to sleep. I made hubby wake up to make sure i wasn't seeing things lol :haha: I'm going to get down the doctors on Tuesday to get the ball rolling :D 

I was convinced i was out because of yeasterday.

xxx


----------



## beccad

I sat in bed shaking like a jelly for at least an hour when I got my positive test :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hehe *becca*. I had such a bad night sleep thinking '' naaa i'm out i bet'' and took the test thinking is there much point lol I am now practically bouncing off the walls

Do you want to know the first thing DH said to me was (cheeky git :) )

'no more junk food for yooou' :haha:

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

YAY!!!! *Wana*!! CONGRATS!!! :yipee: I literally just did a little clap, then remembered I'm still in the hospital (luckily in the privacy of my own room, but still). So happy for you!! Just wonderful. I had a feeling this month would be your month. I was sure you wouldn't need to be temping anymore!

Well I didn't see my Dr today, but the midwife said she had phoned and was happy with my results (I guess from my bloods and urine) and she'd see me tomorrow. So hopefully this means I am going home in the morning!! :happydance:

Just talking about Epidurals and stuff... the midwife at our antenatal class said that about 70% of women who come to my hospital have them and about 40% of those go on to have an emergency c-section. I am totally open to having one (DH not so much) but I will go with the flow at the time. I also expect that because of these issues with BP the last few days I am probably going to be induced early. I'll be bringing this up with my Obs when I see her tomorrow.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends! :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Poppiebug said:


> YAY!!!! *Wana*!! CONGRATS!!! :yipee: I literally just did a little clap, then remembered I'm still in the hospital (luckily in the privacy of my own room, but still). So happy for you!! Just wonderful. I had a feeling this month would be your month. I was sure you wouldn't need to be temping anymore!

Haha *Poppie* would have loved to have seen that and thankyou :D That has really made me chuckle lol Imagin if you did have people around you lol 

Good to hear you should be able to come home soon :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

congrats wana :D so happy for you are you going to do a digi in a few days? make sure you take lots of pics for a memory box thats what i have done. i have the lines and the digi on photos so i can put them in my journal so when would your due date be? x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou :D. Yeah i will. I had a two pack of the first response so i will take the other one tomorrow. I'll go to the doctors on Tuesday as well to get the ball rolling as well :) 

My due date would be October 19th... a week after me and DH will have been together 4 years :) 

Our Junebug babies got from January-June and then jump to October lol xxx


----------



## kimberley3

awww im so happy for you both. what a lovley gift :D just before 14th feb too :D 

mazzy i hope your faint line turns into a big fat bfp too :D i was so nice to see 14 instead of 13 this morning :) x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Kim* :) and i know it makes up for me not having got anything yet lol oops :blush:

*Mazzy* what *Kim* said...Hope you get your 2 dark lines :D xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana, I've still got my test - only ever did the one, and the lines are still there, although they've gone darker pink now.



Poppiebug said:


> Well I didn't see my Dr today, but the midwife said she had phoned and was happy with my results (I guess from my bloods and urine) and she'd see me tomorrow. So hopefully this means I am going home in the morning!! :happydance:
> 
> Just talking about Epidurals and stuff... the midwife at our antenatal class said that about 70% of women who come to my hospital have them and about 40% of those go on to have an emergency c-section. I am totally open to having one (DH not so much) but I will go with the flow at the time. I also expect that because of these issues with BP the last few days I am probably going to be induced early. I'll be bringing this up with my Obs when I see her tomorrow.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekends! :flower:

Fab news that you're (hopefully!) going home tomorrow. What other pain relief options do you get in Australia? In the UK we get gas and air as a basic minimum (nitrous oxide/laughing gas!), then there's other drugs like diamorphine, meptid, pethidine, which I gather are all opiate-based drugs and will give some pain relief but from what I read they mostly seem to make women a little bit spaced out! Then after that there's the epidural, but if you're close to delivery (7cm or more) they often won't give you one and you just have to get on with it! Something like 40% of UK women opt for an epidural. I'm not sure how many of those go on to be a c-section. They also don't like giving epidurals too soon. Some hospitals won't give you one until you're in established labour 4cms, because of the risk of labour slowing down or stopping altogether.

I'm hoping to have a water-birth and you're only allowed gas and air if you're in the water. But I'm well aware that I might need proper pain relief. I don't want to have anything that makes me feel sick or unaware of what's going on properly, and the intermediate pain relief options can cross the placenta and make the baby sleepy for a day or two after it's born, so I'll go straight for the epidural I think if I need pain relief.


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, any news?


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Wana that is awesome, congratulations!! :hugs: :dust: :happydance: I can imagine you must be stoked!!! :) What an exciting morning!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou Swan!! Aria will be 9 months old by the time my LO comes along lol how crazy is that! xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh yes *Mazzy*.... any news?? :dust:

I took several photos of all my tests, but just kept the 1st FRER that I took.

*Becca *- at our class the other week she just told us they had the gas, pethadine and then epi. Obviously they will assist with other forms of pain relief like heat packs, warm shower, birthing ball etc.


----------



## Mazzy17

OMG wana thats fantastic!!! :hugs::happydance::yipee::juggle::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Mazzy*! Fingers and toes are all crossed for you :)

:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Tried FRER again this morning...BFN my mind WAS playing tricks on me. Bring on the AF :thumbup:


----------



## kimberley3

sorry mazzy but its not over until af arrives, i tested and it was bfn and i left it then and waited for af it never came and then i went to drs to find out what was going on and they did a blood test put me in for a ultrasound as the thought i had pcos and the blood test came back at 2400 something even a week before the drs did a test and they said it was neg! so they is hope. x this was the first real period after my mc x


----------



## Dinah93

Yey Congrats Wana that's fantastic news! I got my hopes way up for you after that migraine I have to admit, I was convinced it was a nice rush of hormones doing you in :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

Dinah93 said:


> Yey Congrats Wana that's fantastic news! I got my hopes way up for you after that migraine I have to admit, I was convinced it was a nice rush of hormones doing you in :D

Haha :D thanks ...although i've got to admit when you said about it possibly being pregnancy related i wasn't too happy about the prospect of maybe getting more. Hopefully that will be the only one though :)

I keep getting mild cramp-ish, niggling kind of not pains but aches? in my right side and it immediatly makes me thing oh here we go i'm not actually pregnant lol xxx


----------



## Meadows

Wanna-you will prob feel like that for a while too! I remember feeling like I was just going to come on all the time! So pleased for you x


----------



## beccad

That will carry on wana, and you'll probably feel like AF is about to arrive any second for a few weeks! I had/get headaches and the night before my BFP was the last decent night's sleep I had :haha: It'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Mazzy17

OK ladies i have pretty much given up for this month. So what do you girls do on the month you got BFP?

This month i done SMEP however i roughly guessed when i o'ed by using a phone app (woman log) I also took a capsule of EPO every day (1000mg). I stopped drinking caffiene too (which is a lot for me as i usually have 8-10 cups a day!)

The temping how does that work, idiots guide anyone?


----------



## pink23

mazzy- we just went with the flow on our bfp month. We were on holiday and we just dtd every other day in that week. I tried not to think about it tbh. I was shocked when i saw my bfp as i was expecting another a long cycle.xx
Congrats wana so pleased when i saw the number of bfps i had to see who it was xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks every one and i suppose i'll just have to try not to worry lol Tbh i have just woken up from a nap and i'm not even that far in haha :) oh well haha

All i did this month *Mazzy* was temp at 7am every morning (_thats what time i get up_) I was mid way when i started. I got a 36.50 something and it dipped the next day to 36.22, which was the day i ovd and went back up the next day (_this is the first month i actually have known that i ovd and when_). It stayed between 36.60 and 36.70 for about a week or so and then started going up to 36.87 which has been my highest temp. Although the end of this week it did dip and go back up again to 36.87. (_But like the others said your temps could be completely different)_

We used preseed also which as we can't use normal lube (_gives me thrush _:( ) made sex great lol. *BUT* we only actually had sex 3 times. The Wednesday, the Friday which was the day i ov'd and the Saturday just to make sure lol I'm not the most needy in the sex department. I feel sorry for DH tbh lol :haha:

But like the others said it can happen anyway without all that but its up to you if you want to give it a shot. But also you never no AF could still not show. Fingers crossed for you *Mazzy* 

Also what is SMEP ??

xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

BD every other day from CD 8 then day before ov, day of ov and day after, then a day off and another BD for luck


----------



## wanaBmummy

I did read Mazzy that doing it to many times can decrease the amount of spermies that are actually there. It said to do it every other day but if you do do it like a few days in a row only do it once that day. 

I'm sure it will all work its self out Mazzy and it will be your time soon. My friend said to me only last week she thinks your body knows when its ready for certain things...which i think is quite accurate. This past month i've been at my healthiest since before the wedding. I am gutted however that i just lost hlaf a stone and i'm abouts to put it back on again lol but yeah all this waiting will be worth it in the end :) xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, Congrats on team pink! I think most hospitals are not supportive of natural births and they push epidurals like its crack. In the US pregnancy is mostly treated like a disease. I don&#8217;t know why it&#8217;s either epidural or nothing. There should be some other options, but I&#8217;m not sure if they are offered. I plan on asking at my hospital tour. I plan on going natural, but I know things happen and this could change.

Poppie, That must not be so much being in the hospital all this time. Booo! Hopefully you&#8217;ll be home Monday.

Mazzy, We didn&#8217;t do anything special to get our BFP. I was taking prenatal vitamins, folic acid (extra because I&#8217;m in my mid 30&#8217;s) and royal jelly. I took these supplements mostly because of my age and not in the hopes of increasing my fertility. 

Wanab, :happydance: :happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## kimberley3

With us both times we caught we had sex every day legs up the wall for twenty minutes and took our mother to be vitamins and that's all and it worked twice. Quite quick really as we caught in July first but miscarried then had no af for six weeks had af at Sep and caught that month. X


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Awwwww so happy for u wannab! Huge congrats.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

*Mazzy *- sorry about the negative :hugs: but hang in there you aren't necessarily out yet. Have a look on Fertility Friend about the temping and try and get started straight away with it, then at least if you don't get your BFP for this next month, you'll have more of an idea about your cycle for the next (fingers crossed that you do though). We also used preseed, but just as a lube, didn't use the applicators or anything and we pretty much DTD every day at bed time then I'd go to sleep with a pillow under my hips to help it get in there - lol. I also used some Ov sticks so I was able to pretty much pinpoint the day I Ov'd as I had a longer cycle.

Well, not allowed home today :cry: totally cried like a baby when the Dr said as I was all geared up to go. She sent another Dr in to see me about my BP and going on meds. He came and said my BP wasn't "horrible" and the urine proteins were normal so he's started me on 2 Aldomet a day and we'll see what happens, he is pretty sure I'll get to go home tomorrow. Also having an ultrasound this arvo just to be sure baby bug is going ok. Am excited to see him again and know all is good with him. I'm sure it is, his HR has been fine on the CTGs and he has been moving around as normal.

I hope everyone is doing ok.

Have a good week. :flower:


----------



## Nanner

Yay Wana!! :happydance: That's so great!! 

Mazzy- Don't worry! Your time is coming! :thumbup: Tempting will certainly help.

Poppie- I'm so sorry you're still in the hospital. You must be so bored! I hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey *Welsh* thanks :) hows your LO and DH doing??

Thanks *Nanner*

Sorry to hear *Poppie* :hugs: hopefully it wont be long till your home.

I am deffinatly pregnant lol I just did my other test i had and got 2 lines :D haha I had to double check :haha: 

My parents already know now :thumbup: Mum rang last night for a weekly catch up and we'd been chatting for about 45min without getting near the topic (they knew we were NTNP) and then she asks me how i've been after my migraine last week and did my period show up after!:dohh:

I just went silent lol which completly gave it away so i told her she'd stuck her foot in it and we were waiting a few weeks but yes we are pregnant lol :D I don't mind i was dying to tell mum but i just wanted to give us a bit of time. Well needless to say she is over the moon and decides to tell me someone gave her a 2 boxes full of really lovely baby girl clothes so if we have a girl there's stuff there lol Mother's ey :) Dad said she couldn't stop grinning when on the phone and was like a giggly school girl :haha: :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Mazzy17 said:


> OK ladies i have pretty much given up for this month. So what do you girls do on the month you got BFP?
> 
> This month i done SMEP however i roughly guessed when i o'ed by using a phone app (woman log) I also took a capsule of EPO every day (1000mg). I stopped drinking caffiene too (which is a lot for me as i usually have 8-10 cups a day!)
> 
> The temping how does that work, idiots guide anyone?

The month we caught was the first month we swapped from the SMEP to something I read about called 'The Way of The Bunny' (gotta love the name!) I used IC OV tests, we were doing it roughly every day or every other day until the lines were reasonably clear (I never got a 'positive' in terms of being as strong as the control line) then for 3 1/2 days we swapped to doing it at most 12 hours apart, but trying to do it 3 times a day. We stopped the evening of the morning I woke up with a temp rise. I read that as many men have issues with longevity of sperm as producing good quality ones quick enough, but equally over 90% of men have no issue either way so it doesn't matter how often you do it so long as they're still alive. While they can live up to 48 hours, 24 hours is more realistic apparently. The thing I actually credit with getting us there was that DH made sure I finished after him rather than before him, I've since read that this can double your chance of success as the orgasm hoovers up all the sperm and draws them up, giving them the helping hand to get more of them on the journey. Conversely if you finish before he does the neck of the womb closes up and makes it harder for sperm to get in. 



Poppiebug said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> *Mazzy *- sorry about the negative :hugs: but hang in there you aren't necessarily out yet. Have a look on Fertility Friend about the temping and try and get started straight away with it, then at least if you don't get your BFP for this next month, you'll have more of an idea about your cycle for the next (fingers crossed that you do though). We also used preseed, but just as a lube, didn't use the applicators or anything and we pretty much DTD every day at bed time then I'd go to sleep with a pillow under my hips to help it get in there - lol. I also used some Ov sticks so I was able to pretty much pinpoint the day I Ov'd as I had a longer cycle.
> 
> Well, not allowed home today :cry: totally cried like a baby when the Dr said as I was all geared up to go. She sent another Dr in to see me about my BP and going on meds. He came and said my BP wasn't "horrible" and the urine proteins were normal so he's started me on 2 Aldomet a day and we'll see what happens, he is pretty sure I'll get to go home tomorrow. Also having an ultrasound this arvo just to be sure baby bug is going ok. Am excited to see him again and know all is good with him. I'm sure it is, his HR has been fine on the CTGs and he has been moving around as normal.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Have a good week. :flower:

Gosh hope they let you home tomorrow Poppie, it's good they're being careful but they seem to be being very belt and braces about it. My BP was running at 148/110 for about 2 weeks at Christmas, and it hasn't gone below 140/90 since then, however I think it's probably the protein that was making them nervous. I'm really glad it's gone now, hopefully with a good bit of rest everything will be fine.


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear you're still in hosp poppie. Fingers crossed tomo is def the day they let u free!

Mazzy-we didn't do anything the month we conceived, apart from has sex every other day throughout the whole cycle! I obviously had an idea of when I'd be ov, but preferred not to use tests or anything-we just went with the flow and thought that surely our chances are as good as any doing it that way! Your turn will come, but I def know how you'll be feeling about the whole thing-it takes over ur life! I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## beccad

Mazzy we were on holiday when we conceived. I'd left the thermometer and ovulation tests at home! I'd deliberately not counted how many days since AF either and we just had sex when the mood took us. We did have preseed but just used it like a normal lube. 

For us I put it down to the fact that (wait for it) we were relaxed for the first time in months - I don't know if you recall but DH had a motorbike accident about the same time we started trying, so we were both quite stressed. 

Poppie I'm so sorry you're not home :hugs: I guess it's for the best but still not fun xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks for the continued "get out of hospy" wishes ladies. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Had the ultrasound. He's looking great. Measuring just a little ahead, but that's good because he'd be smaller if he was affected by the BP stuff. He's currently about 1.3kg or 2lb 15oz and he has a 6.53cm foot. We got a really cute foot photo too, which I'll post below. Cheeky Monkey had his face hidden so couldn't get any 3D images, but she did double confirm that he's a boy. 

Here's his foot :cloud9:
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2012-02-13155039-1-1.jpg


PS - I can hear a baby on the ward somewhere with a cry that sounds like a cat going "reow, reow, reow"!! LOL! :haha:


----------



## kimberley3

Just a quick one as I'm on the bus just about to get off and poppie that made me laugh x


----------



## swanxxsong

Mazzy, I'm sorry about your BFN. :( When I got pregnant we were DTD daily, usually at least twice a day. (we were on vacation and especially those days at sea with no ports, we needed something to do :) haha) and I was temping. I used the Taking Charge of Your Fertility website and book to help me figure things out and I also used an app on my phone to track temps (pink pad). I did use the smilie opks too but never got a :) before running out of them. So I ovulated late or the cruise threw my body off so much the test didn't register, idk. lol. I was taking prenatals for a month or two before we started TTC but otherwise we just did it like bunnies and hoped for the best.


----------



## wanaBmummy

fab scan Poppie and funny about the baby...is it wierd hearing babies near by knowing it will be yours soon??

Just got home from aqua aerobics...haven't been for a while and i'm feeling it lol Am shattered now but thats good seeing as i had another awful nights sleep last night. DH rang his mum today and told her she is going to be a grandmother haha we explained the situation and said it was earlier than we had intended but felt it only fair as my parents now knew. My friend at work jumped straight on at me this morning although i denyed it but i think she knows really and it wont be long till i'll have to admit it. Being such a small place with the max of 6 staff on one day thats including myself, its going to be hard to hide anyway.

I'm off to bed night all xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, I AM HOME! :yipee:

I was allowed to leave this morning providing I took the rest of the week off work, checked my BP a couple of times per day and emailed the BP Dr and also see my OBs again on Thursday, and weekly from now.

After a quick detour to the baby shop to pay off some money on our furniture i came home and crahsed in MY lovely be for 2 hours. Very nice.

*Wana* - it was sort of nice hearing the babies cry because it will be us there in the near future. Also nice that I didnt have to get up to it, i could just keep sleeping but will totally be worth it when baby bug does come along. Was funny to hear the different cries (like "cat baby" and another was "siren baby") i hope my baby has a good, decent cry on him!


----------



## beccad

Ah I'm so pleased you're home Poppie. It is lovely to be in your own bed!


----------



## pink23

glad your home poppie xx


----------



## Meadows

Brill news poppie! 

I hope everyone is enjoying their valentines day evening!! Xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Glad your out of the hospital Poppie! :) 

Happy Valentine's Day!!

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks ladies.

Loved having a nice sleep-in in my own bed this morning. Am taking it easy but also cleaning up a bit at the same time, preparing for my visitors that arrive tomorrow and getting ready for the Baby Shower on Saturday. 

Last night I cleaned up Baby Bug's room as we'd just been dumping things in there. I managed to basically sort everything and put it away in his cupboards. All we need now is to actually get his furniture in there so I can unpack things into their proper places. I don't want to open any packages or wash any clothes until I go on mat leave. It'll be so exciting to open all the stuff once his furniture is all in there and ready.

I am going for a trip to the shops shortly, looking forward to just having a little browse and picking up a few supplies (like a new muffin tin for the cupcakes for the baby shower). I love a little bit of retain therapy.

I hope everyone else is well. 

:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well jsut remember not to over do it, but at least your doing dtuff your enjoying! Especially sorting baby's room :)

I've got the doctors at 11.20am today to get the ball rolling :D I know it won't be anything really but i'm quite looking forward to going lol

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Meadows

Happy shopping poppie!

Wana, I remember feeling quite excited to go to the docs too! Every appointment is a milestone! So exciting!! X


----------



## pink23

Yey for docs . It's so exciting x 
I have midwife tomorrow hoping bp is ok and no protein either . I've just spent an hour trying to work out bills lol and what I need to get baby wise/stuff for me & new bedroom stuff . To be honest there isnt much. I really wish I would relax about money , oh gives me enough for bills but something always messes up so have done the amounts for each month and what I news to get so I can tick off x c


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, I&#8217;m glad your home and get to rest the rest of the week.

Wanab, Good luck at your appointment. I was very excited about my appointment. I had to wait till 9 weeks for it.

AFM, Valentine&#8217;s Day was lovely. Hubby had a bouquet of lilies waiting (my favorite flower) and a lovely card. Had a doctor&#8217;s appointment today. I&#8217;ve gained 4 lbs. Blood pressure is good and baby&#8217;s heartbeat was about 145bpm. So far the pregnancy has been so uneventful.


----------



## Mazzy17

Yay for shops Poppie!

Wana - Whoo for Drs! What they say or do?

Didnt get flowers :nope: I did get a snuggle monkey of hubby though...i called him Peanut!

Oh 2 days late for AF, am going to wait until Sat and do another test.


----------



## Dinah93

Yey so glad they let you home Poppy. 

Fingers crossed for Saturday Mazzy. 

Went to my midwife appointment for the weekly blood pressure check yesterday and the midwife seemed a bit alarmed, asked me to go do a urine sample as for the first time ever I'd forgotten it, and then she took it again. Then she told me it was running at 140/108 so she was calling the hospital day clinic. She didn't want me driving (no idea why) so my mum came and got me as she's off work this week and DH was on his bike so couldn't get home quickly, and we went and spent 3 1/2 hours being monitored at the hospital. Readings were then 135/90. 138/98, 136/90, 120/80.... so a LOT of variation in not much time. They sent me home, all my blood tests came back okay, but I have to go back on Monday to see the consultant again as they're a bit concerned. 

I think this is sod's law timing - DH and I just booked 5 days in Portugal in mid March for a bit of luxury before the baby comes - I'll be gutted if we can't go!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning! 

I might not be in much over the next few days as we have our visitors coming for the Baby Shower. I'll get lots of cuddles and play time with my friend's 4 month old :)

Cleaned up the house last night, probably did too much, my legs and back are soooo sore. If I'd left it up to DH it would still be waiting to be done. He takes FOREVER to do anything because he has to do it all perfectly or will find something else that needs doing rather than just cleaning and shoving stuff away - it won't matter for a few days!

*Mazzy *- fingers crossed for your next test! :dust: I didn't get flowers or anything for V'day. We don't really celebrate it, but every year I think... hmmm... will I be surprised? Every year, the same thing... nothing! LOL!

*Wana *- how was the Drs?

*Pink *- how was your visit to the midwife?

*CeeDee *- glad everything is fine for you and your bubs.

Am off to my Obs this morning. BP has been good so hopefully she'll be happy with that. 

So if I don't get on here over the next few days... talk after the weekend! 

:flow:

ETA: Just saw your post Dinah - sorry you've got BP issues again too. I'm with ya hon! :hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to Dinah and Poppie, hope you're both doing well with your BP issues!!

FX Mazzy!!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Wana, how are you feeling???

Hope everyone is well!!

I had my 6 week PP appt yesterday. All is well! :thumbup: so I'm good until my annual in May. I had a meeting with my boss too, and we sorted my job. I am leaving my position there BUT so I can stay "employed" by someone and for extra money, they are keeping me as a part time temp for quarter end. Basically I would work one Saturday a quarter and have the option of working some other days around holidays and quarter end to help them. It's great because the Saturdays Chris can watch the baby and he may take off a day or two for the weekday ones, then my parents and his are switching off for the other days so I can work. It wont be a lot of money but any little bit helps plus I will be employed so when I look for work down the road, they may be able to give me more hours and I'd get a leap ahead since I'm already an employee. If I decide to quit at any time they support that too, but I love this arrangement. It's a minimum of 4 days a year and upward to at least 3 weeks a year if I choose... so why not? 

So that's how it's rolling here. My first day is April 2 so I'm excited to get things rolling - even though it won't be easy leaving Aria for the day. It will be good for all of us I believe. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry didn't reply yeasterday. It went well, my doctor is lovely and she was jsut as excited as my mum lol she just went over the basics and wrote me in the midwifes book for her to ring me next Tuesday when she'll book me in for my first appointment with her. She gave me prescription for folic acid and said she'll only see me know if there is something wrong (so never hopefully) She also gave me an Emma's Diary magazine with loads of information on there and a few free offers. 

So last night i spent ages signing up to tones of baby and parenting clubs to get free stuff and magazines and coupons etc sent to me :D very happy bunny. Although UK ladies will know about Argos. I've got vouchers for up to £100 off certain things from Argos, so like 310 off when you spend £50 on a highchair etc However i've just noticed they are only valid until the end of this month!!! Well i'm not going to be buying anything yet its way to early so that sucks they'll just go to waist now because no one i know is pregnant. 

*Mazzy* fingers crossed for you!! :dust:

*Dinah *sorry to hear you have BP issues too...hopefully you'll still get your holiday!!

*Swan* glad your appointment went well! :) and i'm good thanks for asking. I'm tired, not sleeping properly atm cause i'm either too hot or not comfy (way to early for my liking) my boobs are becoming more tender but a nice size lol :D I'm bloated and am already not fitting in my work trousers :( it doesn't help that they are tight fitting and high waisted..I have 3 buttons and am already going round with only 1 done up half the time because its uncomfortable. Ahh well its all for a good cause :)

Oh i've also gone of tea...i've gone from being an addict to not really fancying it and only having 1 when i get home from work :) Makes it easy on me really..i don't have to try to cut down.

I know what i was going to ask, now that i prego i realised we never really chat about a few things and i'm nosey and would really like to know lol sooo...

*1.* What cravings have you all had??
*2.* How much weight did you/have you gained??
*3.* Did you/have you gotten strech marks?? did anything help??


----------



## beccad

Will you get to keep your insurance Swan with that arrangement? Great news that you'll still have some form of employment! Plus being able to do days here and there when you want to is a great situation.


----------



## CeeDee

Swanx, Great news on your PP appointment. That&#8217;s a pretty good arrangement at your job. You get to stay in the workforce, but still spend the majority of time with Aria.

Wanab, You&#8217;ll go through a lot of food aversions while preganant, especially your favorite items.
1.	I craved chocolate milk and frozen pizza.
2.	I&#8217;ve gained 25lbs thus far.
3.	I don&#8217;t have any stretch marks. I think they are hereditary, so I think that helps if your mom didn&#8217;t get them.


----------



## swanxxsong

No, I have to get my insurance for Aria and myself through IBX, but I can't complain about that. It will cost the same as my insurance through work if I reduced to part-time and stayed in the same position in which I already was. So, it's worth it to be home with her for awhile! :thumbup:

I gained 50 pounds with Aria... and I still had 5 weeks to go. :rofl: Sooooo... yeah. Funny enough, though, I only have 15 pounds to lose now, and I haven't been working out through the post-partum, so that's a relief. I had odd, random cravings. Mostly junk food, which was anything but healthy. I didn't get stretch marks until she dropped, which was only a few weeks before I had her. They got worse post-partum, actually. But I didn't get a ton, just on either side of my belly button in a crescent pattern basically. They're slowly beginning to lighten now. 

And like CeeDee said, stretch marks seem to be hereditary, and no matter how much you lube up, that doesn't mean you won't get them. I routinely lubed my skin and still got a few. :rofl: I know women who didn't use any lotions and ended up stretch mark free, and others who were like me and used tons of lotions and ended up with marks. I also know some people who got them with one child and not the other. :shrug: So I don't know if there's much rhyme or reason to it, sadly.


----------



## Dinah93

wanaBmummy said:


> *1.* What cravings have you all had?? I haven't really. I've wanted to eat more fruit, but I think that's a subconcioius wanting to be healthier for the baby
> *2.* How much weight did you/have you gained?? 15lbs at 22 weeks, I gained about 12 lbs in by 12 weeks, since then everything says I'll gain a lb a week but I haven't
> *3.* Did you/have you gotten strech marks?? did anything help?? Not yet, but from what I've read you will or won't and no creams or oils make any difference. Moisturising can stop the skin feeling tingly when the bump is growing through a growth spurt though so it's still worth lotioning up

My bump has really arrived this week, I can't get over the slight buldge at 20 weeks, then this proper belly by 23 weeks! I may post a photo progression if I could work out how to stitch them together.


----------



## beccad

Wana I missed your post yesterday. I've been craving fruit and fruity sweets, mainly skittles. And milk! Lots and lots of milk! Mostly on cereal (has to be Special K Red Berries). So far so healthy. As of a week ago I've only put on 6 pounds. I'm not sure how or why it's so little. I've not been massively careful but I'm not eating loads either. I totalled up yesterday's calories just out of interest, and it was about 2000, which is only a bit more than I ate pre-pregnancy. 

I don't have any stretch marks yet but I've only just started sporting a small bump, so plenty of time for them to come, although hopefully not.

I've gone right off vegetables though. Yuck yuck! Really odd! I also went off tea in first tri. Highly upsetting!


----------



## wanaBmummy

can't understand why the baby and parenting groups i joined are saying i'm 6 weeks along? I put in the same EDD as my ticker and my ticker is right :wacko: xx

edit: 

told you i'd be annoying you all with 'bump' (bloat) photos lol. I plan on doing them every 4 weeks :D so here is my first at 4+4 :) (can't you tell i cleaned my mirror between pics :haha: ) xx
 



Attached Files:







4+4 (1).jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









4+4 (2).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink23

I hate it if i do a mirror pic and there is speckles everywhere lol.
1- no cravings tbh.
2- only put on about 7to 9 lbs I think. Have been careful tbh as i get extra calories when i have my lucozade for hypos so don't go mad with food.
3- i have stretch marks form 1st pregnancy but don't seem bad at mo. I use cocoa butter but could be because it smells nice lol.
My hospital app went well, bp was 133/89 and had 1+ protein but he said that was normal for me. I have another scan in 4 weeks but baby is growing well and not bigger than average so must be doing well yey xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

glad to hear all went well *Pink* and i use cocoa butter too :D it does smell nice :haha: xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Still no period, still BFN :nope:


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww no way Mazzy hopefully wither way you'll find out soon. Its got to be horrible in limbo not knowing either way big hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well its official my boobs have already grown a cup size!! I was in serious need of some bras and the found out we were expecting so decided to get some cheap ones from George to tide me over and would get 1 size bigger. Well i tried on a 34 C (i'm a B normally) and after thinking it looked huge ....it fits perfectly!! I was amazed. I bought them anyway...there was no way i was buying a 34 D lol xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Thats one things im REALLY not looking forward to when i eventually get pregnany. Im 36JJ now and i have a hard enough time buying bras anyway


----------



## beccad

I worried a lot about the bra size issue, as I was quite big to begin with, but it's not been as bad as I feared! I mean they are bigger, but not OMG off the scale or anything like that. I went up a bit to start with, and it's been fairly stable since. 

I do worry about what will happen to them if I end up breast-feeding :rofl:

Mazzy, really sorry you don't have an answer one way or the other yet :hugs:

cute little bump Wana :haha: I never got the bloat - just went from normal to fat looking at about 18 weeks.


----------



## wanaBmummy

god Mazzy you've got huge boobs lol ...my friends an E/F and she's worried what will happen when the time comes xx


----------



## Dinah93

I started at 32D and I'm now up to a 34EE, I can't say I feel comfy but I'm happy that they seem to have stopped growing! I was changing sizes every 2 weeks from 6 weeks through to about 14 weeks, so I started to only get 1 bra in each size, as I could wash it over night and I needed a new one too soon to want to buy 2 in each size as I got no use out of them. Once I settled into a size I bought a load of the Hot Milk and Cake ones, as they're a much, much more comfy and supportive fit for me than M&S or Mothercare ones. nursingbra-shop.co.uk had the best prices I found but it's not worth shelling out until the size settles down. 

Think my bp may still be a bit wild, having headaches, dizzyness, feeling faint etc. Glad I'm seeing the consultant Monday, but I've started having horrible nightmares where the baby comes next week and is so tiny and sick. I know I've no reason to think things will happen so quickly, bp isn't THAT bad, I just don't like it being so uncontrolled.


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies, Had a lovely time in france we looked around at baby things, bought some "Sophie the giraffe" related items... (they are alot cheaper than in england), It was also nice just spending time wandering around.. 

Getting quite emotional at the moment, I started crying in Waitrose yesterday because I couldnt decide what to pick for lunch!!! (its absolutley ridiculous!!) 
Bra wise Wanna, I went quite quickly from 34 F to 34FF and by christmas I was up to 34 G now these are starting to get a little tight, so I may need to go up a back size, but Im trying to resist until I get a bit closer. Also CONGRATUALTIONS!!!
D#inah - nightmares/ vivid dreams are all apart of it apartently.. I keep having weird and wonderful dreams!
Swan glad your appointment went well and Aria is doing well!
I have to go just thought I would have a little catch up hope evryone is having a good weekend!


----------



## wanaBmummy

glad you had a fab time *singers* and thankyou :) 

Oh and *poppie* I was some VHC onesies and vests today when out shopping and immediatly thought of you ..they were soooooo cute!! We were just nosing (couldn't help it lol) and DH saw a kermit the frog onesie he loved haha xx


----------



## beccad

Singers, if you're still fitting ok in the cup it might be worth getting one of those back extender things. That's been a bigger problem for me than cup size, I was a 28 and now I'm a 32 but I think even that's going to get tight on me before the end.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies!! 30 weeks today!! :happydance:

I hope everyone is well?? 

I had my Baby Shower on Saturday afternoon and it was awesome! Lots of people came and Baby Bug was totally spoilt! I'll have to get the pics off my camera and post some here soon. There's hardly anything we have to buy now, which is fantastic, I just need to get our furniture and set everything up!

My BP is still hovering around the 130/90 mark which is not really good, my Obs wanted me to call her if it's consistently at about 140/90 so hopefully I can get it down over the next few days now that the shower is done and my visitors are going home. She also said the next 2 weeks are crucial in that if they needed to deliver him, I'd have to go to a different hospital that looks after tiny premmie babies. So hopefully we can hang in there for a few more weeks yet. Hoping to get to 37 weeks before we need to think about doing anything.

*Mazzy *- fingers crossed your bfp is still to appear.


I hope everyone has a good week.

xoxo


----------



## Dinah93

Morning all. Had the hospital consultant this morning, he was as much use as usual. Bp was taken at 140/102 and 130/100, and yet he still said he didn't see the need to do anything as there were no signs of pre-e - I felt like yelling at him because while there are no signs of pre-e bp that high is an issue on it's own! Eventually me and another doctor convinced him to up my medication dose a bit as he wants the bp to be in the 130/90-140/95 range no higher, and it's clearly running above that. I guess I just need to learn to stand my ground a bit more, as it looks like unless there are signs of pre-e he's just going to ignore the blood pressure, whereas for me I'd rather keep it well controlled in and of itself. 

Had a bit of an emotional day yesterday, so turned to my de-stresser (baking) which has had the knock on effect that so far today I've had no real food but 3 cookies :blush:


----------



## Nanner

Hi! I just got back from a visit with my family. It was a long drive but had a good time. 
My babyshower is going to be this weekend. It should be fun.

Cravings- nothing unusual. I normally drink lots of milk, but now I drink TONS of milk.
Stretch Marks- I don't have any yet (knock on wood). I do have a pretty dark linea negra. I use cocoa butter everyday but have been told that doesn't really do much to help. My mom never had them with all three kids, so I don't think I'll end up getting any.
Bra Size- I went up one cup size at about 20 weeks but haven't grown much since. 

Singers- I haven't been weepy, but I have been irritable! How embarrassing. :dohh:

I have been experiencing a lot of shortness of breath. In fact, I nearly fainted while driving with my mom. I managed to pull over and compose myself, but it was pretty scarey.

Poppie- I hope you can squeeze out a couple of more weeks with Baby Bug!


----------



## beccad

I think it's defo good to have an opinion Dinah! I'm another one that hasn't eaten properly today - two bags of crisps, tub of rice pudding and a packet of Starburst for lunch :haha:


----------



## pink23

hope your ok poppie and bug stays put. x
I hate the bp issue my runs at 133/89 and my consultant said thats ok. suppose it will change if I start getting swelling and more protein x
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning.

Had a nap after work yesterday and got to bed earlier so I am feeling a bit better today, although I could have slept until about 10am this morning. I still have visitors staying, which is a bit of a pain considering the circumstances and us being at work, but they are pretty good and understand me going to bed early etc. I think they are going tomorrow afternoon.

*Dinah *- I'd definitely be concerned about your BP and be speaking up about it. Mine isn't Pre-e either (yet), but they are monitoring me closely and am on the meds. I even take my little BP machine to work so I can take readings during the day. Good on you for looking after yourself.

*Nanner *- I hope you enjoy your shower as much as I did!!

Hope everyone else is well??

xo


----------



## Dinah93

He told me off for using the home monitor. I tried saying my GP had asked me to do it but he still said it would make me worry unnessisarily. Has yours only come on since 20 weeks Poppie? From what I gather they take gestational high bp more seriously than chronic as it can change more suddenly. I took a tablet when the alarm first went off at 6am this morning, but didn't actually get up until DH went to work at 7am, and I felt the best I've felt for weeks. Guess maybe it has been rising too much during the long night when the tablets don't roll over. Which ones are you on Poppie? I'm on Methyldopa 500mcg 4x daily, which I find odd as I was told they wouldn't go that high on one tablet, they'd rather have two tablets in the mix than one at a high dose.


----------



## Mazzy17

CD1


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorry to hear *Mazzy * and sorry you got messed around this month. Big hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hope your BP sorts its self out and doesn't cause you too many problems *Dinah* and *Poppie*.

I spoke to the midwife today. I am booked in for the 2nd March :) not really sure what happens though tbh she did say we would go over things but tbh i can't remember what she said ...oops lol :blush: 

Also she said she'd see me then next at 16 weeks.That sounded ages away when she first said 16 weeks but does that sound about right?? Obviously i know i'll have a scan in between as my GP said about 10 weeks. 

Anyway quite happy to know i'm seeing the midwife next week. It will make it that little bit more real :D xxx


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear that Mazzy, just think it wasn't meant to be for some reason x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning... hump day... yay - I guess.

My BP was up a bit this morning, which sucks but I didn't get a really good night sleep either. My visitors leave tonight which will be good so I can get back to normal routine. I have asked to work from home tomorrow, which they have allowed so I should be able to do my work with my feet up at home tomorrow.

Feeling a bit shit today and just want to cry as I've had to revise my leave date to 2 weeks earlier. My Obs wanted me to start leave at 34 weeks originally, now with the BP issue she is insisting that I finish then. I'm happy to finish then as I know it's best for baby and me, but it's really hard to communicate all this to my DH as he just sees it as no money coming in. He wants me to "see how I go" and I do know he understands that I need to watch out for baby's (and my) health but I feel terrible because he is worried about the money side of things. We've had a big 6 months with moving into our new home and paying for things to get finished off along with all the other bills. We're currently applying for a top up loan to build a retaining wall and fence for our house and hopefully this money will also pay of some of the expense from things we've already done. I know we'll survive one way or another but I just want to yell at him and tell him to just think about how me continuing to work could impact on the life of his child and his wife! Sigh.... sorry... rant over :(

*Dinah*- I can't believe he told off for monitoring at home! At least you can check yourself without having to go to the Dr all the time. I have a history of high BP (was on meds about 18 months ago but since came off due to weight loss and it being fine). It's been great up until I was admitted at 28+3. I am on Methyldopa as well, but am on 250mcg 3 per day. They did say as the pregnancy continues it will probably be increased (you can take up to like 8 per day or something?). Yes, I believe they monitor you, or at least they should, more closely during pregnancy as it can change quickly and become pre-e without too much warning. My Obs told me to watch out for headaches, pain in my upper abdomen (liver), swelling and "seeing stars" or black spots.


*Mazzy* - sorry hun. :hugs:

*Wana*- good news about seeing the midwife. Appointments seem to be fairly far apart early on, but I would imagine you'd have your scan around 12 weeks as normal. Be sure to write down any questions you have, even if you think they are just dumb questions, and ask when you see her. Better to know all the details you want to know than be left in the dark.


----------



## pink23

hi all x
Just wanted to ask poppie and dinah. When you have high bp doe ever feel like a pressure feeling in your head and maybe eyes? Ive been getting this yesterday and hoping its my bp and not my eyes playing up again. hope you don't mind me asking xx
Im only on 125mg 2x day of methadopla so not a lot really but think I might ring midwife to ask if I should speak to hospital x
Im ok bit tired today no real reason so having a relax today I think. xx


----------



## beccad

Wana, that's right about the appointments. Booking around 8 weeks, scan 12-13 weeks and then midwife again at 16 weeks, scan at 20 weeks. I see the midwife at 24 weeks again and then after that it's a bit more regular, every 3-4 weeks I think.


----------



## Dinah93

I can't say I've ever had a feeling of pressure, more like splitting pain across the front of my head. It may be worth going to the midwife to get it checked though. 

You can take up to 3g a day Poppie, but they don't like to go above 2g, then they apparently tend to add a second tablet into the mix rather than keep upping the dose. I'll just have to see as I'm at 2g now.


----------



## Nanner

I'm so sorry about the June Bugs that are having health problems! It must be so worrisome! I hope everything gets under control and will allow you to relax.

Poppie- Don't leg your DH worry you about money! You have enough on your plate. It will all work out in the end.:flower:

Mazzy- I'm sorry. :hugs:

I have a doctor's appointment today. I've been writing down questions to remember to ask, but I mostly want to know if I should be concerned about my "episode" while driving last weekend. 

We have one more birthing class and we'll be done. She's a nice lady, but is very much a fan of all natural births. We don't see eye to eye on much and she definitely doesn't agree with most of what my doc says. Though, we have learned enough for us to develop a birthing plan that works for us.

Baby shower this weekend! :thumbup:

I'm cancelling the last of my fitness classes after next week. I think I've had enough! I'm scheduled through the end of March, but we'll see how long I make it! My employer is currently interviewing for my replacement for my maternity leave. I'll be interested to see who they pick.

Someone pointed out in front of a crowd yesterday that my workout close are too tight. Talk about wanting to back-hand someone! Of course I know they're too tight! I'm also five weeks from my due date and am NOT buying anymore clothes! grrr.... :growlmad: The best part is; that lady weighs around 400 lbs!

My hubby got the final touches on the baby's room done this weekend. It's so cute!

Getting so excited to be done! I'm ready for the next part. :cloud9:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

Working from home today so hopefully will be more relaxed.

Had a chat with DH last night (after our visitors finally left!) about the money stuff. I think that he realises now that it's not possible to "just see how I go" when I get to 34 weeks. Not possible for my work, as I book in things myself and I don't want to have to cancel, and also the fact that I will need rest by then as my Obs we wanting me to finish then anyway, and now with the BP stuff she is strongly urging me to finish up. Also I think that having that added stress of thinking about working longer will make things worse. At least now I know it's only a few weeks and I can begin to wind down somewhat. I know he'll still be worried about money and things, but I also don't think he understands how agreeable and willing I am to tighten our belts with spending and going without things.

*Pink *- I haven't really had any symptoms that I've noticed when my BP has been up. Hence why being in the hospital for 5 days seemed like a waste of time! I did have a headache I couldn't get rid of the few days before she admitted me. She just told me to watch out for those things I mentioned before - headache, swelling, pain around the top of my abdomen (liver) and reduced baby movements. I'd still go get checked if you are feeling a bit off.

*Nanner *- how rude by that person in your class!! I woulda told her to have a good look at herself!! (I know you can't but still would have shut her up!).

Righteo, am off to make the most of this working from home today and am going to put some washing on.

:flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Poppie *- Sorry that you had a crappy day the other day but glad you got to talk it through with DH :) I honestly atm can't think of what i would want to ask the midwife...but my brain is letting me down a bit recently lol

*Nanner* - WOW!! i can't believe you've only got 5 weeks left!! where did the time go?? :D 

Well i'm going to say MS isn't that far around the corner :( as the past 2/3 days i've been feeling sicky right in the pit of my stomach on and off...i've also had to eat more often throughout the day to help. I was hoping it wouldn't start this early but oh well :) 

xxx


----------



## pink23

Hope the sickness stays away I hated mine x x


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning and happy Friday!! :)

I just worked out I only have 21 days til I'm on Maternity leave and only 14 of those are actual work days! This time in 3 weeks it will be my last day in the office! 

Going to pick up our Bassinet and chest of draws for babies room tonight. We have paid enough on the layby to be able to get those two things out so at least I'll be able to start sorting things into the draws and he'll have somewhere to sleep if he comes early.

*Wana *- I hope you don't get hit too hard with the morning sickness.

*Dinah *- how's your BP?

Looking forward to a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Mazzy17

Well, I have brought myself a BBT thermometer. As this is going to be our last chance to have a baby this year. And im popping my EPO tablets...to the recommended dosage of course!


----------



## beccad

Mazzy, best of luck chica :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Just thought I'd post a bump photo up girls. I've grown loads in the last week! 22+4

https://i42.tinypic.com/hs3yti.jpg


----------



## Mazzy17

Wow you look great! :thumbup:

Just had a bra fitting today...i was 38JJ im not 36KK! I don't know whether to laugh or cry although it goes to prove losing weight doesn't mean losing boobies HAVE THAT NHS DOCTORS!!!!!!! :growlmad:

Also brought Taking Charge of your Fertility, i found £90 worth of waterstones vouchers yesterday so had a bit of a book splash! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Yeah I've never lost my boobs when I've lost weight! I mean they do get smaller, but only proportionally so :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

Good morning ladies! (er, well, morning over here anyway haha) I'm having my bowl of cereal and tea while watching Aria play on her play mat, so I wanted to say hi!

Hope all you ladies wrestling with your BP are doing well and that everyone's BP is staying where it should. :)

Becca, great bump!

Mazzy, I loved that book - I found that TCOYF was so helpful for me to better understand my body. I hope you enjoy it!

I'm glad you and OH sorted things out Poppie. It's hard sometimes, because they just do not get it. :lol: But I'm glad you were able to talk it out!

Have a fun baby shower Nanner!! You're getting so close to your due date!! :D

Hope the rest of you are all doing well! :hugs: I lurk often, especially during the wee hours of the night when little one is nursing. :) haha. 

Aria is doing well, growing like a weed and always keeping me on my toes. She's a very curious little girl, so when she's awake we spend most of our time exploring the house, or watching the puppy. We are also working on a bedtime routine now, to help her differentiate between day and night. Slow but steady progress! lol.


----------



## beccad

TCOYF is a fabulous book. I first read it years ago, just out of interest, and was shocked about how little I knew about my inner workings!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nice find *Mazzy *:) and hope that book helps :thumbup:

Love the bump *becca*!! :D

Glad to hear Aria is doing well *Swan*.

AFM I feel *SO* sick its driving me mad, i'd rather be throwing up than just feeling sick and nothing sitting right. It was most of the day yeasterday but i'd had a really good day today and even went out for lunch of DH dad's birthday! Got home and well it hit me like a brick wall. I've always said i can deal with pain what i can't deal with is feeling sick :(

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and just for those who are in the UK and follow the rugby.... *WAAAALES*!!! lol xxx


----------



## beccad

:hugs: wana the sickness is awful. Hopefully it won't trouble you for too long xx


----------



## pink23

I think I'd rather feel sick as I hated being ruck but really hope is passes wanna x x
Well I've just went to have a nice bath but after 10 mins i had to get out as I was to hot. Baby is kicking me as I'm trying to eat some icecream.
Tomorrow I plan on ringing midwife as my headache and pressure feeling came back yesterday. Hopefully will be a quick bp check then sent home. Just worried about changes in my eyes . Will the diabetics decide first as its at hospital around the corner and don't fancy the doctors walk as its all up hill. 
Hope everyone had a good weekend x x


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 
Just a message to say hello, hope everyone is alright, like Swan said, BP's are where they are supposed to be. I was also wondering whether anyone has had, or is having belly button pain, sometimes, its so sore, like a bruise! 

Also pain in the left hip like someone is pressing on a bruise... 

Aprt from pains, im alright, just waiting for my due date, and trying not to freak out everytime she trys to escape through my stomach! I cant tell what she is pressing with but my stomach does do dances! 

Counting down the days till the end of work, and I have a MW appointment on the 8th which Im looking forward to, I like to know everything is going ok... 
Especially as Im sure they are going to want to discuss the home birth thing again, so lets hope everything is still ok for that, though today im sure she has moved again, as she has spend the last 4 ish weeks lying head first to the left, Im sure she is now to the right, though not sure where the head is.. Im slightly concerned as a lady on OBEM had a scheduled c section because her Baby was facing up at 37 weeks.. Im sure by the time I get to 37 weeks I will be happy to get her in my arms but still I really dont want a c section! 
Ah well, as I have already said hhope everyone else is doing ok..


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies...

31 weeks! Does feel like it's going slow now though, especially seeing as I am counting down the last few weeks til I finish work. 13.5 working days to go! :)

Had a good weekend, relaxing in the cool as it was 38 degrees (100 F). Picked up our chest of drawers and bassinet on Friday night. I LOVE my drawers, the colour is gorgeous. We haven't got out the bassinet yet as we're expecting someone to do a valuation on our home to be able to get a loan and we don't want them to know we'll have a baby soon as it could impact on how much we can borrow. So looking forward to getting that out after it's done and also picking up the change table and cot in a couple of weeks.

*Wana *- sorry you are sick. I hope it doesn't hang around too long for you. Don't forget to go to the Dr if you really can't keep food down as you need the nourishment for yourself and esp bubs.

Hi *Singers *! I hope your MW appointment goes well and bubs gets into a good position soon.

*Becca *- your bump is gorgeous!

*Pink *- I hope you're ok and your midwife is happy with you. Still better to be safe than sorry. 

*Mazzy *- all the best with the new plan of action. I have everything crossed for you.

*Swan *- glad to hear Aria is doing well.

Have a great week! :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

24 weeks today - V Day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mazzy17

Yay Dinah! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

To celebrate, a my first bump progression for those who like them. I feel so self concious but I suppose we're all in a similar position of having more curves than we're used to.
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









24 week v day bump.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mazzy17

Just made hubby sad....pointed out to him that this is the last month for us to have a baby this year.


----------



## Poppiebug

:( Oh *Mazzy *:hugs: 


*Dinah *- looking great!! :) Congrats on V-day too. 

Not much going on here. Just bored in my office, counting down the days til I'm outta here!


----------



## Nanner

Gosh it's been quiet lately!

Dinah- Cute baby bump! You're so little!

Poppie- Isn't it fun to get new furniture?! I'd love to see pics of the nursery when it's put together. 

Mazzy- I'm sorry things aren't working out the way you want, but I'm sure they'll still work out. :flower:

Singers- Hope your LO turns the way she's suppose to soon. It's not ideal to get a c-section. But in the end it won't matter how she got here!

Nothing new here. I was just checking in. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

*Nanner *- you only have 1 month to go!! :)


----------



## singers_love

Hello ladies.. 
Dianh I feel like a whale... I keep taking photos and then thinking, AGGHhh that looks horrible! My mum sent me one she took in france... and I look like a blimp!

So not quite ready to show everyone yet.. I said to OH yesterday that I want to take one I actually like...

Nanner you are soo close!!! Im counting down the days.. So cant imagine what Im going to be like when Im that close! 

Hope everyone is well, she was doing night fever in my belly last night, which was quite funny, and seems to be having a bit of a rest today, (not surprisingly) on the plus side my beely button has stopped hurting... which is nice! 
I read somewhere that at 31 weeks the baby puts on 1.1kg!!! So I am excepting a larger tummy as next week ends!.


p.s Dinah love your red PJ bottoms! (or they could be trousers!)


----------



## Dinah93

Lol they're PJs don't worry, although that is a fairly shabby collection of trousers I have going on! I know what you mean about the whale photos, because the bump just looks flabby with loose clothes I just feel chunky. We're going for 5 days in Portugal for a babymoon next week as the bp seems to be behaving and the consultant gave us the okay, but I'm not looking forward to the photos (or the swimming costume). 

My LO has been a lot quieter the last week or so, she still kicks at some point every day, but I'm used to full on boogieing every other hour or so, so I'm a bit worried now that she goes 4 or 5 hours without feeling anything, then just a few small kicks. Did anyone else find theirs quietened down at 23/24 weeksish? Going to ask the midwife this afternoon - bit worried the high dose bp tablets which makes me feel so sleepy has knocked her out.


----------



## singers_love

I know that the baby was a lot quieter, I rang the mw twice, and spoke to them when I went for all appointments, The MW said trust your instincts.... She also told me to get the numbers of the nearest Labour wards to, where I work, When i go to my Home town, when I go to OH's home town, and my normal one she said you will probably never have to use them but knowing that you have them will make you feel better, (and it has me) but if you are worried ring them.. thats what they are there for!! Its better you ring them now, than go on holiday and panic!


----------



## wanaBmummy

well its official.....i threw up for the first time :( was feeling sick anyway started dinner and took one look at the chicken and that was it. Off to the bathroom i went. 

I did actually feel alot better after and afelt normal for a change. That was until i finished dinner and ate it and now i feel a bit icky again.

Pregnancy and what it does to us ey xx


----------



## Meadows

Hello all.....yeah I agree, it has been a bit quiet on here!!! 

Lovely bump pics dinah....I must get round to posting some on here too! I'm sure all is fine with ur LO....what did the midwife say this afternoon?

Wana-sorry ur being sick already. It's horrible isn't it? My sickness started at about week 8 and was pretty much daily til week 20!!! I hadn't been sick for about 3weeks until today, out of the blue on the way home in the car-nice!!!

Nothing much new with me....just enjoying feeling the kicks still!

Hope everyone is ok......it's nearly hump day! Can't believe we're not far off our next junebug being born.....so exciting!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning,
Happy 29th Feb everyone! Anyone know of people with a birthday today?? Would be weird only having your "official" birthday once every 4 years.

Am feeling a bit off today, probably because I was up later than usual chatting on the computer with my cousin who, after having thyroid issues and things, is now allowed to start TTC! She's going to start in about 6 weeks, so I was giving her all the need to know on vitamins and getting ready etc. Exciting!



singers_love said:


> I read somewhere that at 31 weeks the baby puts on 1.1kg!!! So I am excepting a larger tummy as next week ends!.

This has to be right as I feel like I'm getting larger by the day!! CRAZY!

I'm just getting little pokes and shoves now too, he must be running out of room in there. I get lots of little "bubbles" down where my jeans sit, like as if it makes him uncomfy... the jeans I'm wearing today aren't really the most comfy anyway.


I hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Dinah93

Midwife sent me back to the ante-natal day assesment unit after my check was at 140/100, took cookies to bribe the midwifes, which got me a scan for reassurance and very fast test results, but readings stayed between 140/101 and 170/112 so at 8pm I was admitted so they could monitor what happens throwing nifedipine into the mix as 2g methyldopa apparently really is finally the limit. Gave me a splitting headache but hopefully that'll stop after a few days as bp wise it did the job. Hoping to be let out again today.

Sorry for short reply and poor typing, on phone. Hopefully won't be later.


----------



## Mazzy17

WHooooooooo!! I can get on this website at work :happydance:

Hope everyone is healthy and happy!

Well im popping my EPO, temping but parents are here until Sunday so i have told Col that even if they are here when im ovulating we are still gonna BD. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Dinah*, that does not sound good. I am thinking of you, sending lowering BP vibes. :hugs: As much as it sucks to be in the hospital, it's the best place for you and bubs to be monitored.

*Mazzy *- all the best :dust: Have fun being sneaky on the BD-ing when your parents are visiting! 

I came home from work after lunch today, just felt crappy, hot, uncomfy (didnt have my nice comfy jeans on). My BP wasn't too bad but still up a bit so I came home and rested for a few hours. Early night tonight.


----------



## singers_love

Well Im sure she is running out of room, as when she moves its more like a squirm, and I can see my stomach rolling.. I keep getting quick flutters down where my trousers lie, so I assume it is muscles moving... I havent been getting any BH so hoping thats ok... Got a MW appointment next week, and she has been very quiet this morning, might have to go to the loo, and have a poke and a shake round abit to wake her up.. She muct get fed up with me doing that! I have been craving fruit (which I suppose is good for me) not so much craving but wanting so have been eating lots of it... and back to drinking orange juice again.. Trip home on the Tube last night was an absolute nightmare... It got stuck in the tunnel just outside the station I needed to get to, and I ended up standing for 45 minutes while the driver walked down the entire length and then had to reverse to the station before, at which point I then had to get off an walk to the next station! So it took me 2 hrs to get home, when normally its 45 mins door to door, I was not happy with TFL at all.. and though I feel a little guilty for stopping work two weeks before my Due date, Im not sure I will be able to cope travelling so far allong... (I do however have my holiday which looking forward to, so really Im stopping a month before due date!!) 
How is everyone else... sending lower BP to everyone...


----------



## Dinah93

They won't let me home today. Trying a different drug, so far seems to be working but they're doing a 24 hour monitor.


----------



## Nanner

Dinah- I'm sorry you're in the hospital. Hopefully it won't be for long. :flower:

Singers- I've been craving fruit too... and ice cream. :blush:

Poppie- The uncomfy feeling only gets worse!

I took a picture yesterday that I find funny. Thought I'd share. :winkwink:
We finished our birthing classes yesterday. We have a preadmission appointment in a couple weeks. Then we'll be all set!
 



Attached Files:







430580_3177062779052_1040099529_3046088_1967958599_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pink23

hope your not in long dinah. I'm looking forward to having bp checked regular as i know i will be there every week so I'm enjoying the monthly appointments for now xx


----------



## singers_love

DIanh love the pic.. and You were post 4000!!!!

my stomach is currently looking lumpy as the baby is moving.. Its quite funny... Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Saw my Obs this morning. She's doubled my dose of meds for my BP and I'm to have the rest of the week off. I don't have any signs of pre-e with my last tests which is great, but still have to monitor and see her weekly now. She said I won't go to term, so looking at induction about 37/38 weeks, so we'll see what happens between now and then. I feel fine so hopefully that continues.

*Dinah *- thinking of you.

*Nanner* - awesome pic! Shirt to match your ball! LOL!!

Anyways, off to be lazy I guess.....

xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Fab pic *Nanner* :)

Enjoy you few days rest *Poppie* and hope your BP comes down soon!!

Same to you *Dinah* and i hope they let you out soon :)

Sorry to hear about you trip home *Singers* and that your not to worried about movements.

*Mazzy* i wish you all the luck for this coming month :dust: 

*AFM* my sickness calmed alot after i threw up Tue night and it seems alot more controlled which i am happy about :) I've got more 'bloat' piccys for you lol I've got the day off tomorrow and i've got the dentist in the afternoon so need to inform them i'm pregnant. Also i'm supposed to have the midwife in the morning and Emma who its supposed to be is busy (which i already new) so her collegue is supposed to be seeing me. She was supposed to ring and confirm a time which she hasn't :( so i rang the doctors mid day and got given Emma's phone number. I've been rining and keep getting this persons phone is switched off. So i text for when she turns it back on but i've still not heard anything so i have no clue if i am actually seeing the midwife tomorrow now or not :( :( :( i was looking forward to it!! 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







6+3 (1).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









6+3 (2).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beccad

Looking good Wana! Hope you manage to get the midwife sorted out.

Mazzy, best of luck hun :hugs:

Poppie, really not long then if they're inducing you early! Six weeks or so...

Dinah, sorry your blood pressure is being crap again.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - memory like a sieve and I'm really tired today. Only had about five hours sleep last night, and I woke up four or five times during that time :( Things ok here - bump getting bigger by the day, or so it feels. She seems to spend a lot of her time lying transverse, which is pretty uncomfy already, so I hope that's not a regular thing for her to do later down the line! I'm kind of aching all over lately, lots in my back and hips, so I'm seeing a pregnancy-specialist chiropractor to try and keep me moving. My pilates instructor says I'm moving better since I started seeing the chiropractor, so that's good. The extra weight is starting to take its toll on me. I'm only about 8-10lbs up on what I was pre-pregnancy, but I'm quite small framed and that's a lot of extra weight for me to be carrying round all of a sudden, especially as all the weight has gone on in just the last month. Up until about 18 weeks I hadn't gained anything!

Anyway, enough chattering about me :blush:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. Happy Friday!

Well my BP has come down a bit with rest and the increased dose of meds, so hopefully it stays this way for at least 6 more weeks. I can't believe that in about 6 weeks we'll be induced!! Eeeek!

*Wana *- cute pics! That "bloat" will be baby in no time!

*Becca *- glad to hear you can do exercises and see the chiro to help with your back. I guess the best you can do is get it strong now before you get lots bigger.

I'm going to have a walk around the shops shortly. I thought I'd better have a look for comfy pjs / tops appropriate for wearing in the hospital and breastfeeding also probably pick up some smaller little suits for baby just in case he is smaller than the ones I've already got. Change of season here, so there should be some stuff on sale.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Well midwife finally rang this morning and said she could do 12 or later this afternoon to which i had to reply, i'm leaving at 12.15 for the dentist and am having a filling so will be numbed and not the best at speaking later on. So long story short its been rebooked for next Friday now which i'll be 7 nearly 8 weeks so i'm not to worried. Would have been nice today but oh well. Suppose i can have a lazy morning now as i cleaned last night for the midwife to come lol xx


----------



## Dinah93

I'm free! Was let home at 7pm last night, after blood pressure spent all day somewhere through the floor at around 115/70. Quite an improvement from the 170/112 it was 24 hours earlier. I am monitoring it myself and was concerned to see it was back up to 140/104 this morning, until DH asked if I'd taken my new tablet. Somehow I'd forgotten that one entirely, just taken the old one, so hopefully it will come down again in the next few hours. 

Hospital have only given me 7 days supply of tablets though, and not given me a prescription, so now I need to get my doctor to write me a prescription, which will be hard as the surgery is closed for a few days while they move to a new building, and she's fully booked for weeks so an actual appointment is not possible. 

I was pleased to get a growth scan, and daily doppler checks, as well as the poking and measuring, and our little one is growing within the normal range, only a few days under the average so I'm happy enough with that. I'm starting to see it as every additional day or week we get further along is a blessing, and while the consultant says we're a long way off an early or emergency delivery yet, it's still something I'm aware is a possibility. I signed up to NCT classes running from week 30 to week 36 about 4 hours before I was taken into hospital - I'm worried now we will have the baby before then! 

Which tablets are you on Poppie? I'm trying to work out if I'm having a weird side effect or some kind of physical breakdown! I'm getting tingling in my face and scalp and a little numbness, and hot flashes within the muscles in my neck and back. As it's only been a few days I'm guessing it is a tablet thing.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well just got back from the dentist and it was a little bit odd. I'm just glad i wasn't feeling sick for it. All the work was fine (small filling and scale and polish) but i was shakey after it and as i was driving home my left eye felt heavy and then it kinda went across my forehead. The numbness in my mouth also made me feel sicky so i have just had some chicken soup and i am now going to have a sleep because i feel not some much tired but heavy headed so feel i need it.

So glad to hear your out of hospital *Dinah* and deffinatly hope it was just that you hadn't had your tablet this morning!! 

xx


----------



## Nanner

Wana- I can't speak for everyone else, but the first trimester was the most challenging for me. The bloating drove me nuts and I found myself taking marathon naps during the day and still going to bed at regular time. My eating habits were weird too. Compared to some stories I heard, I managed pretty well. Hopefully you will too! :thumbup:

Poppie- I'm glad you get to meet you little guy sooner than later. It's too bad you'll likely be induced, but as long as you're both healthy that's all that matters! 

Dinah- Glad you're out of the hospital and you BP is back to normal. Hope it stays that way!

AFM- I haven't been sleeping well. I wake up about five times a night to adjust and I'm always so hot! Which doesn't make sense because it's the dead of winter and I've been keeping our bedroom at a fridged 65 degrees. I'm freezing out my poor hubby and am still soaked in sweat. 
Last night, I even had myself convinced that my water broke because of a dream. I got up to check, but found nothing. Once I woke up a bit I finally told myself "Even if it did break, I'm tired and am going back to sleep!"
I'm going to try some things to make myself get some good shut eye: take a cool shower before bed, sip some green tea, add some pillows, ect. I have to be up at 3:00 am most days to be to work so I don't have a lot of time to sleep anyway. :coffee:
Anyone else having sleep issues?


----------



## singers_love

Big issues sleeping... Both leg cramping, pain in my sides, feeling sick, to hot, to cold... up all the time! Lucky not needing to wee, being woken up by baby kicking, its been terrible, getting really tired during the day, nearly feel asleep on the tube last night! On the postive the car seat has arrived...so I think we are nearly all set! I still think maybe we need some baby stuff, but to de honest Im so not sure what a baby needs that I think I will be sending OH out to get stuff we need.. 

Poppie it must be horrible knowing you may have a problem but YAY for early birth!!! Im getting really uncomfy, but I think she is very comfy in there! 

Im going to to have to go... need to to go to bed! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

*Dinah *- Horray for being out of the hospy! Now just remember to take your meds! Could you call the hospital and ask for another prescription? Surely they can supply seeing as you have just been in there. I'm still just on the Aldomet (Methyldopa) but now taking 2 tabs 3 x daily (so 6 x 250mg). I havent had any of those side effects you are talking about, the only thing I have noticed is feeling a bit more tired, but that could be just because I'm getting bigger and bigger! My readings have been heaps better the last few days, like 128/84 earlier today. I hope that things stay improved for you.

Sorry to read people are having trouble sleeping. I'm doing ok in that department (touch wood). I do get up 2-3 times for a wee but I have my pillows set up around me in what hubby likes to call my "nest". I lay mostly on me left side, but not completely over. Just have my body pillow on my left side, two other pillows wedged under my back on my right and then another pillow between my legs and of course my pillows propping up my top half. I find that if I'm all comfy like that, once I wake up I'm still in the same position, no aches or pains either. Hopefully I am able to continue getting more good sleep.


----------



## Meadows

Morning all! Just checking in and saying hi! 

Sorry to hear a few of u are having BP or sleep issues....fingers crossed it all settles down for you shortly. Having read that so many of u have been having high BP, I'm wondering how mines going to look at my next midwife appointment?! That's in just over a week, so we'll see! 

Well Thursday just gone was V day for me-yay!!!! 

I hope u all have a nice weekend x


----------



## Meadows

Just something else.....has anyone heard from lu-is? She hasn't been on here for ages?! Hope she's ok xx


----------



## Dinah93

Ah thanks Poppie but they're the ones I was already on, it's the Labetalol they've added in. I gave into temptation as they gave me them in a jar with no instructions and googled their side effects, and sure enough tingling scalp is on there, so I'm feeling reassured about that. 

BP has been VERY up and down in the last 36 hours since getting home, lowest has been 121/92, but highest has been 147/110, and it's been fairly skewed towards the over 100s at that. I am a bit concerned tbh, I'm going to keep an eye on it today, it's currently in the low 90s, but if my the afternoon it's rising again I think I'll have to go down to the day assessment unit again :(


----------



## Mazzy17

Aaaand another 2 pregnancy announcements...:nope:


----------



## wanaBmummy

feeling a bit sorry for myself today as the all day sickness has come back :( i thought i was doing really good and then since the doctors yeasterday thats been it. i couldn't manage dinner last night and ended up being sick. I always knew this would be the hard part for me as i can't stand feeling sick. I'm struggling and i'm only 6/7 weeks. How am going to cope until it decides to go at like 12 weeks or 15 or whenever.

Sorry ladies i'm kind of having a pity party right now lol 

So sorry *Dinah* that your having such issues with your BP.

Happy V-Day *Medows* :D 

With regards to sleep i find now that i don't feel the need to pee like 'oh i really need a wee' i just get really uncomfortable and toss and turn for a bit until i'm more awake and realise that i need to go to the toilet even though i don't feel like i do. 

xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana, if you've got sick early then there's a chance it might go early. You just kind of figure out what does and doesn't help after a week or two. Sleep was the biggest help for me, but eating very plain food and small amounts too. Stuff that was good for me was mashed potato, apple sauce, cheddar cheese/babybels, pineapple and roast beef monster munch. That was pretty much all I ate (I think) for a few weeks. Other than figuring that out you just kind of keep going and have to take it one day at a time. Just eat what you can, sleep as much as you can too - cancel your social life for a bit, ignore the housework and manage hubby's expectations! The really bad bit only lasts for a few weeks if it's standard sickness (it was 6+5 to 9+4 ish for me) and then it either settles down or you've just got used to it a bit and know what you can and can't manage to do or eat.


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks Becca :) 

as long as i can't smell it and like you said its plain then i can eat it. Shredded wheat for breakfast really works and i can eat crisps. Crackers don't seem to be working though and i need to find something i can eat for dinner because so far everything i eat i have a few mouth fulls then thats it. I know its just a phase and it will go...thats whats keeping me going lol xx


----------



## pink23

Dont forget wana if does get to bad you can always see if doc can give you anything x I tried to cope but was pleased I was prescribed tablets and it helped slot x x 

Work tomorrow but it should go quick and means I get a bit of me time xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm keeping food down so i'm to worried atm pink but thankyou :) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been lurking a lot but kept putting off posting for far too long, as I kept saying, "I'll log onto my computer later and write a long, proper post to the ladies." Then I'd forget or get caught up and never do it. For shame! :| But I've been reading up, and thinking of you all lately!

:hugs: to those of you suffering aches, pains and hurts of all kinds. And I hope those of you with BP issues are doing well and are able to get some you-time to put up your feet! 

Looks like the end's in sight for a handful of you as it's Nanner's due date month and April's looming around the corner! So excited to see more photos of Junebug babies!

I think we should see some more bump photos on here - the few I've seen are just adorable! :D Baby bumps are just so lovely. 

How is everyone enjoying their weekends? Big plans? I currently have a sleeping baby strapped into her Moby wrap and should be getting some housework done, but I'm procrastinating. Aria's sleep habits are, to be perfectly honest, crap - :haha: - so my waking / sleeping hours are just whacked currently. She's a lovely little doll but oh, I can't wait until she sorts her days and nights! :rofl:

Good luck at your first appointment Wana, I hope it goes well!

FX for you Mazzy! Find a nice way to distract the parents and BD to your heart's content, I say! ;)

Hope you're all doing well and I look forward to reading more of your updates! I stalk quite a bit, I just need to get my butt into gear with posting more often. lol!


----------



## Poppiebug

Sunday afternoon here... just doing a few jobs, we have the bank coming to do the valuation tomorrow so we can get the extra loan to finish off the things around our home.

*Dinah *- Ahh yes, Labetalol, that was what she was telling me about the other day at my appointment. Like you, I believe that's the next drug she'll throw into the mix if the 6x aldomet daily don't help it stay down. Oh well, at least you found out what's making you tingle! Does / did the aldomet make you drowsy at first? Try and rest as much as possible.

*Mazzy *- Sorry love :(

*Wana *- sorry you are still sick. Hopefully it will pass quickly and you don't have it there for weeks on end.

*Swan *- nice to see you on here. I hope Aria gets into a more routine sleeping pattern for you soon.

Congrats on your V-day *Meadows*

I wonder what has happened to lu-is?? I hope all is well with her too.


----------



## Dinah93

Yeah the Aldomet/methyldopa destroys me for about a week after they up the dose then I get used to it. Last night the doctor was talking about upping my dose from 2g a day straight to 3g a day - the look of panic on my face was priceless according to DH. I think they might as well put me in a coma and be done with it. Back in hospital again here, bp is wildly variable. Readings have been either around 120/85 or 150/108 since I was admitted 12 hours ago, basically ping ponging between the two with no real pattern. I can see them sending me home again, then I'll just be right back in a few days time still variable. 

Have had to cancel our holiday, absolutely gutted but there is no way I could in good faith travel at the moment.


----------



## pink23

sorry your back in hospital dinah, I'm going to ask work to check my bp today but fx'd its ok.
Just peeled the potatoes so everything is ready for dinner later at 12. then i can eat it in time for work at 2. my 15 min walk now takes 30 lol:haha:
oh and here is a bump pic taken a few days ago xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0804.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## beccad

Wana, I gave up trying to eat meat for a bit. If you can eat cereal then try eating that? I mean it's not 'normal' dinner food, but I'm sure people eat far worse! I hear really mixed stories about people seeing their GPs for morning sickness. A woman on another forum I use was vomitting 16-17 times a day, but could keep food down at lunchtime, so her GP deemed her to not need medication. Others seem to get a prescription quite easily. I also hear varying stories about whether it helps with the nausea... I did consider seeing the GP when I was feeling really awful, but as I wasn't vomiting much I don't think they'd have given me anything. I think the thalidomide scandal still hangs over giving medication to pregnant women, when in fact most medications are well-used enough now to know whether or not something is going to cause a problem.

Dinah, sorry you've had to cancel your holiday :hugs: That's really crap.

Swan, I don't think anyone minds if you don't post too much - you have a good excuse!

Pink, looking lovely!

My baby is a little minx. She was having a party in my belly last night :haha: Felt like she was doing Stayin' Alive in there at times, and I feel really battered and bruised today. I was jigging round the spare room at about midnight trying to get her to settle down (glimpse of the future eh?!) and told her she was a bad baby :rofl:


----------



## swanxxsong

Great bump picture Pink! You look fabulous! :thumbup: 

I'm so sorry you need to cancel your holiday trip, Dinah. :( That stinks! 

I hope Lu-is is okay too! And CeeDee, I haven't seen her post in awhile here...? Unless I missed it, which is very possible. lol. 

Haha, oh Becca, I remember waking up in the middle of the night going  trying to figure out what Aria was doing. She'll do things now that I look at her and say, "Oh I remember feeling that when you were in my tummy..." like when she stretches and points her toes then hooks them upward - she used to do that into my ribs. :| 

It's so nice outside, but a little chilly (44 degrees F) - I want to go out so badly but I have to really bundle Aria if I do. :| Decisions, decisions.


----------



## wanaBmummy

well my diet today has consisted of 2 bowls (small) of bite size shredded wheat, a banana, half a dozen custard creams, pack of salt and vinegar crisps and 2 bowls or chicken noodle soup. So not to bad but i've had such a crap day. I've gone dizzy a few times today and i've just felt weak and it was a struggle gettign ready. I ended up sat on the sofa balling my eyes out to DH cause i couldn't got food shopping. He did also notice i got quite shivery at one point (have done a few times recently) but felt really warm (not overly so) so yeah just a bit off atm :/

Things can only get better i say (hopefully)...i've got a quiet day in work tomorrow so shouldn't be to bad and then i've got wed, thur, fri off this week so if i'm still feeling weak i only have to struggle through one day really :)

I said to DH recently how do people, especially people close to you, hide pregnancy in the early stages but i suck at it!! Its just obvious that something isn't right and if work didn't already know they deffinatly would have guessed it by now thats for sure. On the same note i've decided we are having 2 children and thats it. I do not want to be doing this part of pregnancy over and over. Plus it'll be 10 x harder having a child to look after at the same time! 

*Pink* do you agree?? (with the harder with a child bit not how many lol)

Anyways hope *lu-is *and *cee-dee* are all good.

Fab bump pic *Pink*!

Sucks about your hols *Dinah* :(

You've got a baby *Swan* of course we don't mind lol

Oh just a quick one also DH lost and found his wedding ring this weekend :duhh: he takes it off for rugby but he put it in his shoe (of all places) thought it had fallen out and couldn't find it anywhere. Turns out it was still in his shoe lol :haha:

xxx


----------



## pink23

It can be at times wanna especially when you just want to sleep and they also get up early. I'm sure the fun will be even better when baby I here to lol. 
Work went quick and I have tomorrow off the in for 3 hours Tuesday then off tilSaturday . Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

There are a handful of ladies in my birth group who have 2 under 2 now - I admire them all immensely for having chased a wee one while pregnant, and now trying to manage an infant and a toddler? They're my heroes! :haha: I can barely keep up with my one insomniac, let along two! :rofl:

But :hugs: Wana - it'll get better!! It stinks in the beginning, but for me it seemed like once I finally adjusted to accepting that oh, I was going to be nauseous, that phase disappeared and a new one (like my endless heartburn or back agony) would appear. It'll keep you on your toes! :lol:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning all - 32 weeks! Eeeek! 

*Dinah *- sorry to hear you're back in the hospy again. I hope that they can stablise your BP so you can at least go home. Going up again in meds would scare the crap outta me too. I'm so dopey and congested here at work this morning. I understand the drowsiness part, but why the nasal congestion as a side effect?!

*Wana *- I don't know how people do pregnancy with other children also. I had it easy, no MS really, just tiredness, so I bet you any money that come 2nd time round, I'm going to cop it bad (touch wood) AND what will be worse is I'm hoping to be an at home carer for other kids too! I hope you can continue to keep some food down.

*Pink *- your bump is looking gorgeous! Do you feel much bigger already than first time around?

*Becca *- lol at your little minx! Maybe she'll be a dancer?

9 work days to go (including today). I cannot wait to be on leave, but I will miss the $$ coming in. 

I hope everyone has a great Monday.

xo


----------



## beccad

Wana, I totally agree with you about only having two kids! I honestly couldn't imagine doing this all again and feeling as rough as I did at the start AND having to look after another child. I suppose with the first pregnancy there is an element of having the time or being able to sit down and do nothing. I do wonder sometimes if I've allowed myself to wallow in feeling awful too much, but then I think back to exactly HOW bad I felt at the start and I know I didn't imagine it. I think if I don't have to go to work (that was the worst bit for me) then I could probably manage it just about, providing I could sleep/rest during the day. I guess if you've got another child to look after there's an element of having to get on with things. I think the best possible situation for being pregnant a second time would be if I wasn't at work, and had a child who was young enough to still be sleeping a reasonable amount during the day.

It's also worth keeping in mind that a second pregnancy could be completely different of course! A good friend of mine sailed through her first pregnancy with very little tiredness and absolutely no sickness, but she's had both with her second pregnancy, albeit only weeks 7-12, but even so, quite a different pregnancy!


----------



## Dinah93

Back out again thank God. Labetalol put up to 3x daily but still on a fairly low dose of 200mcg each time, bp staying at around 130/95 most of the time, with an evening spike for a few hours to around 140/105. I don't know why but the doctors seem to be accepting it provided it doesn't stay over 100 for more than 8 hours at a run. DH has told me to relax, and my only job now is to grow our baby. He did all the cleaning and tidying last night so I'm not tempted today while he's at work, I feel really lucky to have him at the moment.


----------



## beccad

Glad you've got an understanding hubby Dina :hugs: I presume you're off work?


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah tbh *Becca* i find that woek does help some what because i'm occupied with the children although i do find i don't eat regularly enough it catches up with me.

But still only two :) 

Glad to hear your back out *Dinah* and taking it easy :D hubby sounds like he's being a fab help xx


----------



## Nanner

So many growing bumps and babies on the way! Sorry for those having BP issues. Hopefully you'll have time to rest and take it easy.

My job officially hired my replacement while I'm on maternity leave. Right now it's designed as a termporary job to give me time to make sure I want to go part time later. I'll start training her this week. Hopefully she's a fast learner! They're cutting it close since I'm only about 3 weeks away from my due date! :happydance:

I'm VERY ready to be done. I hope she comes a bit earlier than expected but no sign of it yet! I shouldn't complain too much. I feel pretty good. It's just combersome and difficult getting around. I've turned into such a waddler!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

We had our breastfeeding class last night. It was really good, I hope I don't have too many problems establishing it with our little one, however I know that the lactation consultant is very good and helpful - she was lovely last night. There was one other dad-to-be there too which was good as my hubby had someone to nod along with and learn about the things that dad's can assist with including taking bubs for a walk after a feed so mum can have a nap.

*Dinah *- so glad to hear you are out and you are resting. Hold onto that hubby of yours! Your BP readings sound similar to mine, but I do hope mine can stay ok with the amount of drugs I'm on. I'm still adjusting to the increased dose, bloody side effects had better disappear soon. 

*Nanner *- I can't believe you are so close now! Do you want me to send some eviction vibes to your little girl?

I hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

7 work days to go :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

beccad said:


> Glad you've got an understanding hubby Dina :hugs: I presume you're off work?

Yep, been off since Christmas :shock:, but I cann't honestly say I've been resting as much as just not working and trying to use the time to get lots achieved. That's had to stop now. 

Really hope you adjust to the new dose soon Poppie. x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all 

Glad to hear you class went well Poppie :) 

I didn't realise you've been off since Christmas Dinah.

Well i've had a better day today. My sickness has been much more controlled the only thing i've had to do is cut out hot food. Hot food and the smell of cooking food sets me off. So unfortunatly that means my diet consists of alot of cereal and other slightly unhealthy foods. But as long as its more controlled at its only for the time being i don't mind. 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, Well exciting times today I got to unpack my New Stokke (been holding off) also I posted a pic on facebook, So now everyone who looks at my profile will now see a blimp version of me which I have had quite a few good comments which is nice! and am counting down to the holiday!! 19 days left!! (not including the weekend!) I have a MW appointment on Thursday, Am going to ask about a few pains Im having though I think its the sudden extra bump that has burst from my body! Im also sleeping rubbishly!! due to random pains, baby is still doing a boggy every night, so Im quite confident that she is ok in there, and I still find it strange to think that this little body which is currently living inside me will soon be a really life living Human Bean!! I will try a post the FB bump pic soon! Wishing work away, as Im finding it hard to work, im just tired all the time, Hope you ladies are alright, and hope all the high BP stay down..
 



Attached Files:







P1000219.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.
I am working from home today and already feel so much better for it (extra hour sleep in too!). Obs appointment tomorrow morning, so hopefully she'll be happy with me again this week.

*Wana *- I'm glad you found some foods that work for you now. I guess you just have to eat whatever you can to get buy for the time being.

*Singers *- you look fantastic! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow thats a fab bump *singers* :) x


----------



## Dinah93

Hospital admitted me again yesterday after getting a reading of 150/110 at the community midwife. I was so confident I'd be let out as both my readings in the day assessment unit were 130/80, however the doctor didn't want me to go until she'd spoken to the registrar as she didn't like that it had been 150/110 two hours earlier. By the time the registrar got back from an emergency case my bp was back above the 100 mark again and I was admitted. I had a great midwife last night, who really fought my corner and got my dose made more frequent, so hopefully I won't get the gaps where the pressure rises anymore. However I'm so sick of being admitted, I'm going to ask not to be discharged today, as I'd rather they monitored for a few days, checked the dose was right, then sent me home only to come back when it was through the roof.

They did scare me senseless last night. My blood test from the weekend showed some liver enzyme to be 3x higher than the allowed range, and they were worried I was getting pre-e showing up there rather than it impacting on the more usual location of the kidneys. So they retook the bloods, but warned me if it came back the same or worse we'd need to start discussing delivery options, and start me on steroids to get her lungs matured within a few days. I'm suprised I didn't actually have a complete meltdown at that point to be honest, she's only 25+1 - I feel like 30 weeks is this magic number to aim for and until then she must stay inside.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wel went for a wee last night before bed and i discoverd i had some browny/pink spotting. Slightly freaked as it was more than i had had when we got our bfp but i've had not cramping or pains what so ever and i'm still off my food and my boobs are still the same.

I worked out however that if AF had turned up last time, i'd be due AF again now so i am assuming my body is just having a bit of spaz. So currently i'm not concerned unless i get more/red/cramping/pain.

Sorry to hear your back inside again *Dinah* hopefully they will sort it for you once and for all!! Hope babs gets to cook for alot longer yet and that your results come back better. :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Dinah*, that does not sound good. You know you are in the best place whatever happens. I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way. :hugs:

*Wana *- I had that same sort of spotting around the same time as you are now. If you're worried, phone up your hospital or MW to put your mind at ease.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks poppie :) i'm not to worried atm though xx


----------



## kimberley3

Dinah thinking about you and like poppie said your in the best place tell her to stay put for a few more weeks. I really hope that your blood comes back better today if not sending so many positive thoughts your way.

Wana keep an eye on it and like again poppie said some people get this x


----------



## beccad

Wana, I had a tiny bit of pink discharge roughly when my period would have been due...

Dinah, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your little miss can stay inside a little bit longer [-o< I guess if they keep you in then they can monitor properly. All the to-ing and fro-ing can't be helping your BP keep stable.

Singers you look fab!

Poppie, how's your bump coming along? We need some more bump photos!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks girls :) I've had some more brown spotting today but still no cramping or pains xx


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! I&#8217;m just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Things are going well on my end. I have been so busy getting ready for baby. My baby shower is this weekend, so we are starting to get the nursery together. I usually get on BNB at work, but work has also been super busy. Grrrrr. I haven&#8217;t read everyone&#8217;s post, but wanted to stop in and say hello!

Singers, Cute pic! You look great. I love your peacock feather wreath.

Dinah, I am so sorry about your BP issues. I&#8217;ll keep you in my prayers.

5 more weeks for me!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just looked back to the start of the thread and topsy has a new ticker that says her baby is 3 weeks 6 days old. So another Junebug has been born!

Big Congratulations to topsy even though we haven't heard from her in a while xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Yay Topsy! :happydance:


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear ur back in dinah.....what an ordeal for you, but ur def in the right place.

Wana....I too had some spotting in this pregnancy early on, but docs said it was a 'minor trauma' because me and DH had been fumbling around the night before! 

Just a quick pop in anyway.....hope ur all ok x


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh wow! Congrats to Topsy! I hope things are well with her and her little boy.

I've just been to the Obs, she wants me to finish up work as of today :dohh: Sigh. Everything is ok but she has seen that my BP levels are up during the week when I'm working and good on the weekend. I only have 5 more work days to go! It's almost the weekend now and Monday is a public holiday. So I've come into work and had a quick chat with my boss about perhaps just doing sort of part time hours next week. I will check with them both again later this arvo, but it sounds promising. Its not like they lose out, they only pay me the hours I will actually do. 

Anyway.... off for scan on Saturday arvo to check baby's growth and make sure the BP isnt effecting him, then off to the Dr who is monitoring my BP on Tuesday morning and see Obs again next Thursday morning. Biggest thing about giving up work early other than the $$ is not having a car. I have a company car, so as soon as I go on leave I will have to give it back and I need to do things on the weekend like pick up my nursery furniture (as it won't fit in hubby's car). :wacko:

*Dinah *- I hope things are going ok for you today.

*Wana *- I'm glad you aren't stressing over the spotting. I'm sure it's nothing, but don't forget to have it checked out if you are cramping etc.

Hi there *CeeDee *- not long to go now! Have fun at your shower.

*Becca* - I plan on taking some pics on the weekend, so I might have a bump photo for you soon! :)


----------



## Nanner

Dinah- I'm sorry you're back in the hospital. :flower: I hope you and baby are feeling better soon.

Wana- About MS, I've always heard that if you can eat whole wheat toast with peanutbutter, it's about the best balance of carbs and protein you can get. It'll help keep you better energized and get you through this annoying stage. :winkwink:

Poppie- Are you glad to be bowing out of work early or a little disappointed? I couldn't quite tell from your last post. Seems a little of both? I've been irritated at work lately so I think I'd be happy to hear my doc tell me to take off early! Can't wait to see your new baby furniture. :crib:

AFM- The radiology tech at the hospital I work at has offered to do an ultrasound for me today. :thumbup: I wasn't expecting another but I'm excited they're willing to do one! ...especially with a five finger discount.

My hubby has been pretty upset about something and I don't know how to help him shake it. When we first started talking about having a baby, he kept expressing that he'd like a boy. Well, we know how that went. :pink: About a week ago, we found out that his sister is 6 weeks pregnant. He made the comment to his brother in-law that he'd be jealeous if his sister had a boy. He was kidding of course. Then his brother in-law made a comment implying that my hubby would prefer his nephew over his own daughter. I think it made him feel guilty that he implied he wouldn't love his daughter as much as a boy. I know he didn't mean it but he's still avoiding his sister and brother in-law.

Sorry for the long post! It's a little boring here at work today!


----------



## singers_love

Dianah Hope everything is going well even if your in Hospital. 
Poppie - I would be really pleased to be leaving work if I could. though I only have 3 weeks to go.. Problem is im running out of work!!! 
Wanna how is it going any more spots?


The MW was really happy with our progress today, She felt the baby and said that she is pointing in the right direction but she is currently facing outwards so We re Back to back, which she said wasnt an issue at this stage, got another appointment in 2 weeks, then 2 weeks after that she is coming to the house to check the homebirth plan. I have found a birthing pool on offer so might get it, and then when she comes and decides it cant happen then we can send it back, so thats good.

Baby girl is currently moving around alot feels like she is never comfy!! I also picked out the baby outfit for first outfit, chose the baby grow and a hat, do you think I will need anything else?? Im going to be packing a hospital bag just incse I have to go to hospital and it means it will be here if everything goes to plan and I can have her at home. 

hope everyone else is ok. Counting down the weeks!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

the spotting hasn't really stopped although it has slowed and is more like a brown tinted CM now. But as i said still not cramping or pains but i will mention it to the midwife tomorrow ...thanks for asking *singers* :) xxx


----------



## beccad

Wana I think, generally speaking, if it's brown blood then it's not really anything to worry about. But if you mention it to the midwife you might get a scan! You seem quite calm about it.


----------



## singers_love

Scan is always good!!! I loved my early one, especially comparing it now to the others I have got! Good luck at the MW's tommorrow - Wanna.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks :) and Becca yeah i am tbh i've read about the whole if there's no pain or if its not red then it shouldn't be a problem and that alot of people get it during early pregnancy. Also because i know it would of been my AF now if i wasn't pregnant kinda makes it less out of the blue iykwim? But as i said i'll mention it to the midwife tomorrow xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Wheee CM is very fertile! However i have got the last bit of a cold going on so hubby doesnt want to BD tonight :nope:
However he has promised Friday, Saturday and Sunday loving and every other day to at least next weekend. Feeling very positive about getting :bfp: this month :happydance:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies - happy Friday! :)

Well I've negotiated with my work to defy Drs orders and stay on til the end of next week, but on reduced hours. So basically I'll just come in later in the day and leave early, or for next Wednesday / Thursday when I have some schools to go to in the afternoon, I'll just go visit them rather than coming into the office the whole day. Even though I'm technically on salary, we always do a time sheet, so they are happy for me to just write down the hours I do and get paid for that. This suits me as we still have that little bit of money coming in and I get to keep my car til next Friday (need it over the weekend as it will fit our furniture!). Hopefully my BP readings will be lower and my Obs will be none-the-wiser! Of course if I start to feel bad or the BP is bad, I will slow right down. It's only 4 more actual work days.

I'm booked in for another scan tomorrow arvo at 3pm, so yey to more pics and I'm going to ask for some 3D ones this time, hopefully baby will show us his face.

*Mazzy *- Fingers crossed :dust:

*Wana *- all the best for your appointment. Good on you for keeping so level headed about the spotting - I didn't! I'm sure it will be fine.

*Nanner *- I hope your hubby is ok and I'm sure any doubts or anything you think he may be having about your little girl will instantly disappear as soon as he sees her.

Have a great weekend everyone. :)


----------



## kimberley3

Our v day


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Poppie* :) it went well (apart from the fact she was 25 min late) and she isn't to worried about the spotting either. However after going through family history and stuff i remembered to tell her about my ITP (i can't spell the long version) that i had as a child. 

To which point she said well thats quite significant because 1. its more than likely linked to my anemia over the years 2. it could come back in pregnancy 3. they'll keep a closer eye on my blood throughout 4. if it does come back i have the risk of bleeding, especially in labour and and if my plate count (too long to explain) drops below 40 your not allowed an epidural.

Obviously this is all precautionary atm as it may well not come back at all. But at least i am now prepared for if it does.

Oh and DH had a mini freak out because they asked about twins in the family and we said my nan's sister was a twin, my cousin lost twin boys last year and DH's brother had non identical twins in 2010. The midwife then says 'ooo its non identicals that run in the family' lol meaning there is a possibility of twins (though i highly doubt it) but was still funny :D

Happy V Day *Kim* :) xxx


----------



## beccad

Do you know what blood group you are Wana? I had to look up IDP, but it seems to relate to antibodies and low platelet count?! I guess perhaps you might have to have the Anti-D injection... Midwives seem quite concerned about platelet counts and antibodies! Probably with good reason I suppose.

I had my 25 week appointment this morning (although not quite 25 weeks) and I completely failed to produce a pee sample :rofl: It was at 8.30, and I even got up early to drink lots of water so I'd have some there, and not be dehydrated, but somehow it didn't get to my bladder until 11am, so I have to take a sample in this afternoon. Heard baby's heartbeat on the doppler, which was 145bpm. My fundal was 26 weeks apparently. The doctor was a locum and I didn't think she looked old enough to be a proper doctor :rofl: She was very nice, though and seemed to know what she was talking about, so I guess that's the main thing!

For the UK girls, totally OT, but an episode of Big Fat Gypsy Weddings is being filmed in my village this afternoon! It's at the church a few minutes walk from me, and I'm going to go and have a look, as is the rest of the village apparently :haha: The local rumour mill is in action, and the ladies in Waitrose said the dress cost £35,000! I'm not entirely sure how they know this - I thought the traveller community were notoriously secretive about money?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Yeah i do know it* Becca *as i've given blood but can't remember for love nor money what it is. And yes its to do with anti bodies and your white platelet count. Your supposed to have between 100 and 150 and when i was 4/5 i dropped right to 4 and if the steroids they put me on hadn't of worked then i would have needed a bone marrow transplant. I was in hospital for weeks and off school for months. 

I knew i had to watch out for it to return within 10 years of the first time i had it so up untill my mid teens but i didn't know it could come back in pregnancy. It became obvious something was wrong because i'd get blood spots come up where i'd had pressure, so up my spine from the back of the school chairs and across my feet where my shoes were done up. Also i was covered in bruises which i had no explanation for i.e it didn't hurt when i did it, no obvious accident of bump to cause it. 

Mum did have a mini freak out yeasterday as i've always when thrown up got blood spots around my eyes, i'm assuming from the pressure of throwing up. But i had quite alot round both eyes yeasterday from being sick the night before and mum kind of panicked love her.

Its typical isn't it *Becca* that the only time you actually need to pee you can't go :haha: Also thats exciting about BFGW :) The dresses must cost a bomb but you are right they are very secretive about money. You should try and take pictures and upload them for us to see lol

Btw i wouldn't normally say take piccys of someones wedding but seeing as its going to be broadcast on national TV i don't see the difference lol xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi Ladies - Thought I'd stop in and say HI! I got a message from Wana!! Thanks girl! Congrats to you!! Can't believe everyone is so far along - so many babies due in the next few weeks now! And congrats to those babies that are already born!! WOW!! 

AFM, still working on my journey to become a mother. It's been a hard few months after the miscarriage. I went to the OBGYN last week and was diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect. I start progesterone this cycle and will go on Clomid next cycle. If nothing happens by May - I will see a Fertility Specialist in the area. That's about it for me.


----------



## wanaBmummy

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi Ladies - Thought I'd stop in and say HI! I got a message from Wana!! Thanks girl! Congrats to you!! Can't believe everyone is so far along - so many babies due in the next few weeks now! And congrats to those babies that are already born!! WOW!!
> 
> AFM, still working on my journey to become a mother. It's been a hard few months after the miscarriage. I went to the OBGYN last week and was diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect. I start progesterone this cycle and will go on Clomid next cycle. If nothing happens by May - I will see a Fertility Specialist in the area. That's about it for me.

Heya hope you didn't mind me messaging you :) Sorry to hear your having a rough time of it. Hopefully the progesterone will work and you wont need to see a specialist. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## beccad

Hi snow, good to hear from you! Hope the progesterone sorts things out for you. 

Sorry forgot to say, Mazzy I would pin him down anyway, cold or no cold :haha:

Kimberley happy V day!

Poppie, bet you can't wait to finish work now.

Wana, yeah I know what you mean about it being on tv. The girl did a huge facebook announcement too apparently, so not exactly camera shy. I didn't manage to get any photos, other than a crap one of the limo :dohh: It did get a bit undignified when she arrived - people swarmed around the car and were leaning in the doors taking photos!

As for the other guests, well it was all quite restrained really. Ever so slightly tacky, but nothing worse than you'd see on a night out anywhere. No little girls dressed like prostitutes certainly. All the men were wearing very shiny suits!


----------



## kimberley3

thaank you ladies hope all is well, here are some bump pics but please dont laugh at the flabby 12 weeks picture :( lol imm trying to be brave x these are 12 and 23 i have got a little bit bigger this last weeks keeps growing lol
 



Attached Files:







2011 and bump! 042.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









12 and 23.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

bumps coming on lovely Kim :) xx


----------



## kimberley3

thank you :) x


----------



## kimberley3

your pregnacy seems to be going quick too, doesnt seem two mins since you was a poppy seed x


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah its coming along now :) 2 months in on Monday!! Seems mad but theres still a way to go yet lol I am looking forward to getting my baby bump going :D :D xxx


----------



## Meadows

Lovely bump Kim! 

Hello snowflakes......so lovely to hear from you. I've got everything crossed for you and you'll be a mummy before you know it. Lots of luck with the journey xxxx

Glad all is ok with u and spotting wana too.....hats off to u for keeping so chilled about it all!


----------



## beccad

Kim you look lovely! Proper gorgeous bump :cloud9:

I've been wondering recently how Jess has been getting on, but I don't think she's been on here for a few months now?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, just popping in to say I had my scan today and give you my update.

Everything is fine with baby growth wise, he's measuring spot on. I just seem to have lower than normal amniotic fluid levels. The sonographer (also a Dr) said it is probably attributable to my BP issues and some googling on my part did lead me to find out this can happen in people who are taking BP meds. He also calmed me a bit by saying this isn't an emergency situation yet, but he thinks that my Obs might want to deliver baby a little earlier still than the predicted 37/38 weeks. I was also happy he wasn't saying "get to the hospital now" or calling my Obs there and then. So I guess I'll just wait and see what she says on Thursday and keep my feet up and my fluid levels up in the mean time.

I hope everyone is doing ok and having a good weekend.


----------



## Mazzy17

Howdy howdy howdy!

Well today I started my spring cleaning! Began in the bedroom and hubby made the mistake of coming up to see what i was doing as i was really quiet...big mistake on his part haha! :haha: I used him to move ALL the furniture around, take the curtains down, run up and down with bin bags, sort his clothes to put into the charity shop. 
AND i have put a wash outside for the first time this year! :laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron:


----------



## Dinah93

Glad to hear it was mostly reassuring news Poppie. Growing well is the most important bit. 

Not having a good day today emotionally. DH decided to treat us to a date night to celebrate me making it to 3 nights out of hospital in a row. Having read that walking lowers blood pressure and it being a gorgeous day, we walked the 20mins into town. About halfway there my legs started getting really itchy, and within minutes it was all I could do not to cry as they were so uncomfortable. By the time we got to the restaurant they were really red, blotchy and swollen and itching like mad - we think I had a reaction to the washing powder or fabric softener in my leggings. We had dinner, which was really nice, except I had a complete psychotic break towards the end and snapped at DH for tapping his foot and told him he was driving me mad, then burst into tears. He gave me a hug and got us a taxi home, by the time I got back I realised my feet were hugely swollen and quite purple. Throughout the evening I've just gone from bad to worse, I'm completely freaking out that I can't do anything to get the place ready for the baby, and DH is one of those men with the best of intentions but absolutely no focus - tonight clearing the baby's room (at most an hours job) somehow took about 3 hours (still not finished) because he ended up sitting and reading a book he found in there. So far emptying the room has taken about 2 weeks, before a paintbrush is even in sight. In the process the previously very tidy kitchen has become a bomb site with loads of stuff dumped in there, instead of the lounge where all the rest of the baby stuff has been put. I feel like I'm having a breakdown to be honest, I can't stop crying, I feel like nothing is within my control, the house is a state and DH doesn't understand how upset not having things ready is making me. My blood pressure has gone up again all evening as well, which I know is down to the sobbing and getting myself worked up, but I don't seem to be able to stop. 

Sorry for the self-pitying rant ladies, I keep telling myself I should cop on and be grateful we're having our baby and what does it matter if we don't have a single room I can show people into if they pop over for a cuppa because it's all chaos, and the baby can sleep in a drawer if that's what it comes to it doesn't need a room/cot/changing table, but I just can't convince myself of it right now, it's late, I'm emotional and I didn't know who else I could talk to about this.

Positive thought for the day is that in 10 mins time our baby is into the single figures until her due date.


----------



## Poppiebug

Aww *Dinah*, sorry to hear you are feeling so upset :( Your DH sounds similar to mine in that a simple job that should really take a short amount of time, turns into so much longer because he is either so pedantic about it, or finds something in the middle of it to take him so much longer. Perfect example, right now he is "cleaning" the letterbox of the excess mortar from the bricklayer, admittedly making it look heaps better before he puts on our proper house numbers, but it's taken him 2.5 hours already for a job that I'm sure would take any normal person probably half an hour. But he's so pedantic, using a metal scraper to get every bit of mortar off where it shouldn't be. No one in the whole world is even going to notice a tiny speck of mortar out of place on our bloody letterbox! LOL! I know it's hard, I'm the same right now with wanting everything done and completed for baby, but in the end I guess we need to remember to rest and relax as much as possible for our LO's, and that's just if we didn't have these extra complications! :hugs:

*Mazzy *- sounds like we could use your DH here to help out with our organising! Nice work on the spring cleaning!

AFM - just trying to rest, keep up the fluids and am just pottering about in the nursery, washing sheets and putting a few things in their places.


----------



## beccad

Dinah, should you see a doctor about your feet? Sounds a bit alarming I think? Or is it better now?

With regards to DH, would it help, do you think, to make a list of stuff that needs doing? Does he want direction on stuff from you do think? Is there anyone who could come and help him, two minds will keep each other more focused than one and so on...

Are you putting the baby in its own room from day one or will you have her in with you for a bit? I'm not worrying too much about getting baby's room properly sorted yet as she's going to be sleeping in with us for a few weeks at least. Although I appreciate I'm not facing a potential early appearance of my baby :hugs:

My DH makes a right mess when he's sorting stuff out so I can sympathise, and he takes ages. Total perfectionist. Good for some things, but when you need lots of stuff sorting out now it's just a bit RAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Poppie* i didn't realise the fluid you drank related to the fluid around the baby or am i reading you wrong?

*Dinah* sorry to hear you had such an awful evening. I hope your feet have gone down and that your legs itching were just a reaction because i can't remember what it was called but a friend of mine in both pregnancies got really unbearable itchy legs (and poss arms after as well) and it ended up she had something. So just keep an eye. 

I deffinatly agree with *Becca*, make a list with deadlines on it and stick it to the fridge and if hubby asks say you just wanted to get organised and see what needed doing when in reality its actually for him to kick him into gear lol.

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Wana - i have read conflicting reports about drinking more water actually increasing the amount of fluid in my situation, but i am sure if i am better hydrated, so would be the baby. In normal circumstances, i believe that amniotic fluid is replenished every 3-4 hours by baby drinking and peeing it out. Surely if he is getting blood thru the cord, it is beneficial for it to be as well hydrated as possible too. I think i am right in saying all that.

:)


----------



## Meadows

Sorry you're feeling so crappy about things dinah....I completely understand why, but don't worry, it will all work out ok in the end. That itching and swelling sounds so frustrating. Men hey?! They're all the same! Sending hugs to you xxx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Dianah - Just remember there is a reason you feel in love with him (thats what I do when OH is annoying me!) also that he is trying his best... Its ust hard sometimes for him to see the things that you find a pressing matter, what he will see as one! 

Wanna - I think you have to keep hydrated to help with swelling and things like that, 

Im currently sat on the sofa looking at a very lopsided stomach! the right side of my stomach next to my beely button is currently about 4 cm higher than the other!! 

I have had a very busy weekend, we went to the allotment on Saturday, the weather was lovely and we planted alot of vegies... and today we did a chariety walk which is walking every bridge from Tower Bridge to Vauxhall Bridge in London. That was nice as well, though I noticed at about the Southbank centre, my hands were very swollen, they are both now normal sized and the baby has been kicking and moving around so am assuming everything is fine, and it is just my turn/time for a bit of swelling!

How is everyone else?? Did you have a good weekend>


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for listening to my deranged ramblings ladies, I'm feeling more together again now. Definately helped by the fact that last night I had my first 

DH gets plenty of lists, with no list absolutely nothing gets done! Even with them he's just so easily destracted, he'll go to fill the dishwasher and halfway through end up reorganising the cupboard under the sink. All very well and good but he forgets to go back to the dishwasher. 

Planning on the baby having its cot in with us, but all the rest of its stuff next door. But again, to get the cot in we need to take one of the wardrobes out... can't take the wardrobe out until DH has made some space in either the attic or the garage... and so it continues! 

Had a cheery morning this morning putting some paint samples on the wall... now if I could only decide on yellow or green. I considered doing two walls of each but the window takes up almost all that wall, and the one opposite will be covered by a unit, so that colour would be really covered up. Veering towards yellow as the room doesn't get direct sunlight except very early on a morning. 

Ankles are down again thankfully, they were up again yesterday but then I did a little wandering again picking up the paint samples and looking for a storage unit. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Nanner

I had some prego pics taken this weekend. A lady that's a member of the gym I work at is taking college courses in photography and is just starting up her own business so I posed for a few shots. There are some good ones, but there are some bad ones too! Unfortunately, it made me notice how flabby my arms have gotten and that I've grown a second chin! :wacko: I definitely need to get back to myself once my LO makes her appearance! 
She said she'd drop a disc off for me so that I can use the pictures however I like. I haven't decided if I'll do anything with them yet.

Overall it was a good weekend. I went to a local production of the "Vagina Monologues" on Saturday. Has anyone else seen that? I'm not sure what to think of it. :shrug:


----------



## beccad

Vagina Monologues was on in the West End in London for years, with all sorts of famous women taking part too! I must say it never appealed to me, although if it had been cheaper I might have gone (tickets for West End shows are upwards of £50!! And that's for the very cheapest seats!)

Dinah glad you're feeling a bit happier :hugs:

I'm not at work today so I'm just sitting out in the garden enjoying the sunshine. It's very pleasant, only marred by having bought a delicious looking custard slice, and then I accidentally dropped it on the patio and loads of dirt stuck to the custard. A bit sad about that :haha: I've scooped it up and put it on the bird table so I hope they appreciate it.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
I saw my Blood Pressure Dr this morning, he's put me onto Adalat Oros (nifedipone) as well as my other BP meds just to see how it goes. Dinah, is that the stuff you are on also? I will see my Obs Thursday, hopefully she is happy with me. 

Am getting there slowly with the nursery. Have been getting things out and washing blankets and stuff. I thought I had best pack my hospital bag, just in case my Obs tells me to go in all of a sudden.

Singers - I have been trying to get a video on my phone of my LO moving around and making my tummy lop sided too. It's such a funny sight! 

Dinah - glad to hear you are feeling better.

Nanner - that was nice of your colleague to take the photos. I am sure they are lovely. I would love to see some if you're happy to share.

Becca - oh no about the custard slices. Now I want custard slice!!

I hope you are all having a good week so far. I am looking forward to the weekend and work will be over! 

xo


----------



## Dinah93

Aye, they've tried me on it twice. Apparently it's a love hate drug, it really brings down the bp, but for some women it can have bad side effects - for me the headaches were so bad I couldn't lift my head or stand natural light. 

Have my midwife check this afternoon, bp this morning has been between 153/118 and 123/83... I'm not sure that kind of variation is normal!


----------



## Poppiebug

Dinah93 said:


> Aye, they've tried me on it twice. Apparently it's a love hate drug, it really brings down the bp, but for some women it can have bad side effects - for me the headaches were so bad I couldn't lift my head or stand natural light.

Ahh crap. I hope I'm spared the side effects at least for today, I have just one appointment I need to do this afternoon.


----------



## lu-is

Hi Ladies :flower: I feel sheepish that I haven't been here in ages... :flower:
I haven't been on BnB too much at all lately just a tad bit in the third tri and I felt even more bad that I hadn't stopped by here to see you lovely ladies.
Please accept my appologies for abandoning you for a period :wacko: i was trying not to spend too much time on the internet, figuring I should get some things done before the baby comes.. but I am back! I have definitely reached a point where I will be spending more time on the computer and less time out and about doing stuff.

Thanks Wannab for the message. :)

I'm going to do some reading and catch up on a whole bunch of stuff that I 've missed.

I can't believe how far a long we all are now, and 3 babies, hooray!!!

I'm doing great, haven't had any real complications or issues. For the most part I feel good, my pelvis hurts and and I feel bruised all over from how active the baby and lately my ankles/feet have had a little bit of swelling.

but from what I have read over the last couple pages some of you are not fairing so well :( Sorry to hear that.:hugs:

I'll give you a more thorough update of my life after I've caught up on yours.

I missed you ladies!!!


----------



## lu-is

Hee hee it was neat to catch up on bump photos of people :) Lookin' good!

Wanna - Since I wasn't here for your official announcement, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :) I'm happy you got your BFP.

Nanner- are you still having sleep troubles, I think I just entered that phase last night.. or I'm hoping it was a one time thing because that was one of the worst sleeps I've had all pregnancy and I was exhausted when I went to bed.
My work has hired my replacement too, she's a quick learner so I really have to find odds and ends things to fill my time. :) only 13 more days of work for me.

Dinah and Poppie and anyone else with BP issues I'm really sorry to hear that :( I'm sure that makes things even more stressful and less fun.
I had a brief period in the 2nd tri where I had low BP but the dr said that was nothing to be worried about, just made me light headed some times. I hope that you are both doing okay. Poppie - I hope you don't suffer any of the side effects from the new drug and Dinah I hope you don't have any more hospital stays until your LO arrives.

Mazzy - fingers crossed that you will get a BFP this month! lots and lots of baby dust!

Hi Meadows, CeeDee, Singerslove, Snowflake, Becca, and everyone else.. I hope I didn't miss anyone you guys are all so marvelous! :)


----------



## Nanner

Here is one of the pictures that I had taken. I don't love it, but it's kind of cute. I'm not very photogenic! I might go throough the rest of the disc later and see if there are any others I'd be willing to share. 

Lu-is- Glad to see you're back! My sleeping problems have seemed to subsided. I seem to be sleeping through the night now except to get up once or twice to use the bathroom. :winkwink: Have you been sleeping poorly?
I've scheduled myself through the end of the month. If LO is a couple of days late, I only have two more weeks of work. I'm hoping she comes a bit early though. Soooo uncomfortable!

Poppie & Dinah- I keep hoping for good news about your BPs! I'm sorry this has been such an issue for the two of you. :flower:

I have a doc appointment tomorrow. I'm curious what he'll have to say. It's been three weeks since my last appointment so hopefully there's something that will give me an idea how much longer it'll be. I'm getting so impatient! On Friday, hubby and I have an appointment at Labor and Delivery to do our preadmission paperwork and tour the birthing suites. Plus, we're finishing up a remodeling project on our master bathroom this weekend. Lots to do before baby comes!
 



Attached Files:







hannah16.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## singers_love

Nanner what a lovely pic! 
Lu-is nice to hear from you.. I what its like sometimes, If I even pick up the computer thats it for the rest of the night, rather than doing jobs that I should be!! 
Poppie- did you get any side effects??

Iam feeling soo huge, and impatient so I dont know what Im going to feel like when I actually get close! My OH has been asked to go on a D of E trip for the 3 days before my due date!!!! Im furious, as his school knows when Im due, and I really dont want to be left just before, incase she does decide to make an appearence when she is suppose to, as so far, every sympton, and weight gain has been down to the letter! (Including all her measurements) OH has 3 more job interviews this week, one it for a job in Italy, which will be quite an adventure!! 

Almost finished the job I have been employed to do, so am trying to find things to waste time, up until my holidays! which are looking very busy already, As well as all the weekends up to them! Had a good weekend (cant remember whether I have told everyone) how was everyone elses??? Cant wait till this one, as it means another week has gone by!!

P.s how are you wanna, did everything go well at the MW??


----------



## Dinah93

I'm thrilled that after my midwife check yesterday I didn't get sent to hospital. BP was 138/98, so just under the vital /100 point that means they send me in. I came home and made DH the biggest chocolate fudge cake to celebrate. Looking forward to today as mum has booked me a back, neck and shoulder massage in town, which should be lovely and relaxing. 

Midwife did say she expects they'll talk about giving me steriods at my 28 week consultant appointment, with the likelyhood I'll deliver sometime between 28 weeks and 32 weeks. Not over the moon that they expect her so early, but at least she's out of the super-dangerous early zone. 

Think she's having another growing day today, my belly button feels like it's on fire!


----------



## singers_love

WOW dinah thats great! At least you will get to meet her early! nad if they are prepared for her, then Im sure everything will be fine.


----------



## wanaBmummy

arrrrgggghhhh! this is my 3rd atempt because my computer keeps faffin about.

*Lu-is* nice to see you back and thank you for the congrats :) i bet it took ages to catch up with everything lol

*Nanner* your so close now!! how are you managing work now because arn't you a fitness instructor?? fab picture a well :)

*Singers* that sounds silly that they are on about sending your OH away just before your due date. anyway of changing it? wow Italy sounds interesting what does he do?

As for midwife *Singers* it went well. It was just mainly paperwork but we did end up having a discussion about an ilness i had when i was 4. I call it ITP because i have no idea how to pronounce or spell what it is lol But basically its when your white platelets get really low and you bruise/bleed easily. I didn't know it could come back in pregnancy which if it does means there is a high risk of bleeding and if it drops too low your not allowed an epidural. But i don't know how they would resolve it whilst pregnant because i was put on steroids which if they hadn't of worked i would have needed a bone marrow transplant. But its all an if atm as it probably wont come back. Fingers crossed.
*
Dinah* glad you didn't get admited again but wow that sounds early that they are thinking of her arriving. i'm sure they are just doing whats best for her! is it scary to think that its not that far away?

*Poppie* i hope you don't get any nasty side affects!

AFM although i've been feeling better i have now thrown up once a day since sunday which is fun :/ i was supposed to be going to water aerobics tonight and got homr threw up and its just taken it out of me so no going now :(

Also i had to ring the doctors for advice today as there is a little girl at our 'sister' nursery and she got measles. Well there is another little girl that comes between the both of us and she has been in direct contact so just wanted to find out if i was ok to work with the children atm. But its fine because the little girls whos back and forth has had her jab and i've had mine, quite recently as well. So unless anyone comes out in spots then i'm fine. If spots start showing then i can't be in with the children. 

However i got home to an answer phone message from the doctors saying its not urgent but they need to speak to me and would like me to ring tomorrow. So i'm intreagued now because i have no clue what it could be.

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
Just a quick pop-in before early to bed.

I did get the horrible headache yesterday from the meds. It's been there on and off all day today also, but hasn't been as bad as Dinah described, thank god. 

Saw Obs this morning. She's still optimistic that we'll get to 38 weeks (fingers crossed) and is sending me for weekly scans now to check baby for growth etc. We went for another scan this afternoon, he's put on 100g since Saturday and it looks as though there's a little more fluid in there than we saw last scan too, so that is also good.

My last day officially at work tomorrow. I've cleaned up my laptop and had DH vacuum out my work car so I can give it back. I'm not really as excited as I thought I'd be, I don't know why, however probably come Sunday evening when I'd normally be preparing for another week at work, I'll be really happy that I'll get to have a sleep in Monday morning! :) 

*Dinah *- glad to hear your BP wasn't as high at your check up. Good to know they are looking after you and bubs and preparing everything as best they can for when they have to deliver your girl. I'm always thinking of you and will be sending vibes to keep her in your tummy for as long as possible.

*Lu-is* - lovely to see you around. Glad to hear things are going well for you.

*Nanner *- that is a gorgeous photo! You are photogenic - I've seen lots of other lovely pics of you! 

*Wana *- glad the MW went as good as can be expected.

*Singers *- I am feeling huge too! I can rest my bowl on my tummy now! LOL. I also bump into things because it's all out there!!

Sorry to those I have missed... I hope you are all doing well. 

xoxo


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- Thanks for the compliment. :blush: I don't really feel very attractive so maybe I'm being a bit to hard on the pictures. I'll post some more in a couple of days.
I'm sure once Monday morning comes around and you get to lounge in your jammies that you'll be happy about not having to go to work. :thumbup: If you're like me, it takes a while to adjust to change but once you have, you're fine with it.

Singers- I know exactly how you feel about being huge! I found out yesterday I've put on 40 lbs! :wacko: I never saw that coming!

Wana- I'm still working but have cut all but one fitness class and all I do in that one is set up routines and bark orders. :winkwink: The rest of my job is managerial stuff and customer service. As far as exercising goes, I stick with walking and light weights. I also take a spin class twice a week. How have you been managing work with your MS?

I had a doc appointment yesterday. I did something stupid. :haha: I had to pee so bad that when they let me into the bathroom to collect a urine sample, I didn't even have time to get the cup ready! So I had to wait around until after the appointment to try again (which I was easily able to do!).
The doc said I'm 3 cm dilated! My legs are the size of tree trunks and baby girl is VERY active. Hopefully signs I'll be delivering soon!


----------



## singers_love

Nanner thats fantastic news!!! Hopefully another Junebug on her way!
Wanna thank you for tell me again, I now remember reading it along time ago, but thanky ou for re explaining (my brain is like a sieve!) - Also OH is currently a secondary school music teacher, the job interview vary today its for a private Prep school, and a Secondary Academy and tommorrow it is for a Secondary in Italy. 

Being hugh is funny, I keep trying to squeeze my way through people forgetting that side on im about two people wide!!! Ah well, Im sure by the time I get used to it, It will all be over.. 
Im really looking forward to the weekend, So fed up with work, will be rejoicing when I dont have to come in anymore.. My hips are starting to hurt when I walk now, and I feel like I have a bruised Vagina (weird I know) I dont know if it is because she is head down, and therefore putting more pressure there, or whats going on, but Im going to mention it next week at the MW's.. 

I watched OBEM last night, and I do wonder about the women that panic..
it seems to me like the lady last night who as soon as labour began just went on and on about an epidural working herself up, and then finding out that she was already 9 cm so couldnt have one, and then she was in such a panic that she couldnt think about what she was doing without screaming she couldnt do it... 

I know that it is everyone choice to have whatever pain relief they want, but I sometimes wonder if an epidural wasnt around/available would there be a lot less stress in the labour ward.. Would more women not have it??? 

As everyone probably knows, im hoping for a home birth so no epidural option for me but I think if some people can cope without it, surely I can... Im looking into reading a hypnobirth thing, having watched loads of you tube videos thought it might help, and im quite a imaginative person, and my OH is sure that when Im about to have a MW appointment I manage to convince myself that the baby is not ok, and therefore she stops moving, Im also hoping for a water birth.. Obviously I realise that if I have to have a C-section then I will be very very greatful for an epidural!! 
what is everyone else choosing??


----------



## beccad

I'm hoping to have a waterbirth at the hospital, but obviously it's difficult to know what to expect, or how I might cope with the pain... If I can't manage with the water, gas and air etc., then my other option is going to be an epidural as I just don't fancy the injections as I don't want anything that might alter my perception of what is going on or that might cause me to feel sick (I've had enough of nausea this pregnancy!) I think there's something to be said for fear making things seem worse, tensing up and such like, getting panicky isn't going to help I can't imagine! But it is a big unknown!

I keep reading that a lot of women get very panicky in the very latter stages of dilation, thinking they can't carry on and such like, but usually they do manage it!

I've had a bit of a difficult morning - I ended up going to the hospital as I hadn't felt the baby move since yesterday lunch time so I went to the hospital near work to get things checked out (not my local hospital). Everything was ok in the end - nice strong heartbeat, and she finally kicked after I'd had four cups of cold water, a chocolate bar, packet of skittles, 30 minutes of pacing the corridor and many, many prods from the midwife, student midwife and me 

Midwife seemed rather concerned that I'm measuring large for my dates. At my antenatal appointment last week I measured 26 weeks, but today I was 34 weeks and then she did it again and it was 31 weeks. So something weird going on! When they did the measurements at the 20 week scan her thigh measurement was at the top end of the normal range, and all the other measurements were in the top half of the normal scale, but the sonographer didn't say anything about her being large, other than the long thigh measurement... So I don't know about that really. I don't know how accurate the measuring is really? I've got a very short torso, so she's obviously going to be filling up the space quickly, and the only way is out once her feet have reached my ribs (which they have!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Will do a proper catch up tomorrow but just wanted to say Singers i've just caught up on OBEM and your right that woman didn't half work herself up didn't she. If she had just gone with the flow and seen how it went and tried to stay calm it would have gone a lot better.

I know you have no idea how you'll cope until your in it but if i get anything let that DH is going to be under strict itstructions to tell me to get a grip lol I've never seen anyone on OBEM with there OH telling them 'love calm down your going a bit mental' haha :) 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Snowflakes, Good to hear from you! Hopefully things will work out and you&#8217;ll get that BFP before May.

Poppie, Great news! Hopefully little bean will stay happy till delivery.

Nanner, Nice pic. You don&#8217;t even look pregnant in the picture. You&#8217;ll lose that weight fast, especially since you kept up with exercising.

Wanab, Not good about the measles. I hope that there isn&#8217;t an outbreak.

Singers, I would like a natural birth. That is my plan, but since I&#8217;ve never experienced labor before I don&#8217;t know how much pain I can take. I&#8217;m open to an epidural, but I really want to go natural. I&#8217;m trying relaxation techniques to help. As far as I know in the US, it&#8217;s either epidural or natural they don&#8217;t offer gas and air. Everyone that I know that went natural said it was definitely manageable.

Beccad, Very weird with your measurements. If the doctor was really concerned that would do an ultrasound and take better measurements. 

AFM, Baby girl did not want me to go to sleep last night, she was so active before I went to bed that I had to stand up awhile to get her to chill out. I had a n appointment on Tuesday and all is well. I was a little upset that I had lost 1 pound. I&#8217;m hoping it was just due to wearing less clothes since the weather is getting warmer. I had my baby shower on Saturday and my co-workers threw me a surprise shower on Friday. Both were wonderful and I got a ton of stuff. My sister and mom came over Sunday to help me get organized and work on the nursery. I can&#8217;t believe I only have 3 weeks and a few days till my due date.


----------



## Nanner

My water broke at about 2 this morning! On our way now to the hospital!


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner said:


> My water broke at about 2 this morning! On our way now to the hospital!

OMG! :happydance:

:baby:


----------



## beccad

OMG nanner that's ssoooo exciting :happydance: Can't wait to hear your birth announcement :hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

Ah exciting I just said out loud nanner has just gone into labour and Caleb was like what who lol x


----------



## wanaBmummy

oooooo yay exciting stuff nanner!! good luck and can't wait to hear all about it!! :D :D xxx


----------



## lu-is

Nanner &#8211; seems the horrible night&#8217;s sleep was a one time thing. I had a much better sleep the last couple nights. I ususally wake up a couple time to flip over and maybe once to go to the bathroom. I&#8217;ll keep my fingers crossed that the sleep continues to go well. &#61514;
Cute picture!! You look great!
3 cm dialated. Oooh.. that&#8217;s exciting. I had my 37 wk appointment yesterday and my cervix is still closed. And now I have just read your most recent post.. YAY!!!! I&#8217;m so excited for you! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it later.

Singers &#8211; every couple days I feel more and more huge.. lol when I catch sight of myself in a mirror I have to do a double take, followed by a &#8220;holy crap!&#8221; oh the joys of pregnancy. That sounds stressful having your hubby go on a trip so close to the due date. My DH has said yes to playing a jazz band gig out of town the week before my due date, I&#8217;m a little worried but I know he will only be a 2 hour drive away so if something does start happening I can get him to hurry his butt home and to the hospital as soon as possible! (good thing I have 2 sisters in town if I need them)

I totally agree on the not squishing past people or objects&#8230; you don&#8217;t think about it until you&#8217;re trying to fit somewhere that you can&#8217;t, and the belly has like no squishability to it at all. Super solid!

Dinah &#8211; glad to hear your BP was low enough that you didn&#8217;t need to be admitted. Good thoughts and wishes that it stays that way.

Wannab &#8211; Boo for throwing up : ( I didn&#8217;t really throw up much with my morning sickness. Dang.. I hope that gets better soon!
What did the Dr want? (I&#8217;m also intrigued now).

Poppie &#8211; Wow! All done work.. hooray for you! I&#8217;ve got 2 more weeks to go. Glad the MW appointment went well &#8211; sorry to hear about the headaches from the medicine though &#61516;

Becca- Yikes! I hope whatever is happening with your little one isn&#8217;t serious. I&#8217;m glad that she started moving about again.

Birth plan.. I&#8217;m kinda scared of the epidural, the idea of a needle in my back doesn&#8217;t really thrill me but I&#8217;m trying to come to terms with it because I would like the epidural as an option for pain relief. I don&#8217;t know about the hospitals where you ladies are but we&#8217;ve got the ability to do a &#8220;walking epidural&#8221; at the hospital here, which numbs the area for the pain but your legs aren&#8217;t completely numb, you can still walk about the halls or whatever you need to do.

AFM &#8211; my parents are in town this weekend, my mom sewed some sheets for the crib a curtain for the windows, and some other items so we can finish up the nursery this weekend. Yay!
My hubby&#8217;s been sick and sleeping on the couch because he&#8217;s scared to get me sick, which is super sweet of him, but I really do miss cuddling him.

I got some maternity photos done a couple weekends ago and have seen a couple sneak peeks. I&#8217;ll share one or two shortly.

Have a great Friday everyone!! I can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ve only got a couple more weeks of work, unless baby comes early then it&#8217;s even less.


----------



## lu-is

CeeDee - I'm glad that I'm not the only one this far along who isn't 100% completed their nursery. hee hee.. I figure we've got the important stuff taken care of, and really the baby won't notice what it looks like in there.

Here are a couple photos from our maternity shots:
 



Attached Files:







teddy2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7









teddy5.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









teddy4.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Lu-is* the doctors wanted to let me know that measles has to be declared by the doctor incase of an outbreak or what not and there hasn't been a declared case of measles in our area since July last year. So either the little girl's parents just think she's got measles and haven't taken her to the doctors or she hasn't got measles. So don't know really but at least we know i'm safe.

Also fab bump pictures! They look great :)

Had a off day today. Cancelled my dentist appointment as i've been feeling quite sick and have dry heaved twice today. It really took over but nothing came up. I'm finding now as well foods i could eat arn't sitting right so don't know what to do...i'm running out of options. I'm going to do my fornightly 'bloat' update tomorrow instead of tonight now as i don't feel right. 

We are telling our grandparents this weekend which should be fun. DH's mum said that when she got pregnant with him her mum had said 'how did that happen then' lol so to expect the same question and DH said he's answer will be 'when a man and a lady love each other....' haha should be fun. 

On a happier not i'm loving my finger nails atm :D :D they are grown amazing in the last 4 weeks and i've got fab long nails now ....i'm well chuffed :) 

xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Nanner said:


> My water broke at about 2 this morning! On our way now to the hospital!

Just a quick pop in to say :happydance::happydance::happydance:

All the best Nanner!! Can't wait to hear that she's arrived safe and sound.

xoxoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Great pics Lu-is! You look fabulous!

Congrats Nanner! Wishing you a wonderful delivery; can't wait to hear all about your beautiful baby girl! :happydance:

I had the intention of a natural delivery - but it did not go as planned. I ended up with an epidural due to the length of my labor and the exhaustion I fell into due to a lack of sleep. For about two weeks postpartum I really beat myself up over it too, I felt ashamed that I only made it to 8 cm before finally accepting some pain relief, and I felt as though I should have been able to get through it without any assistance. But after my head cleared, I know it was a good judgement call by my doctor. 

Won't stop me from trying to go naturally with my next, either! Try, try again! :rofl:


----------



## beccad

wanaBmummy said:


> Had a off day today. Cancelled my dentist appointment as i've been feeling quite sick and have dry heaved twice today. It really took over but nothing came up. I'm finding now as well foods i could eat arn't sitting right so don't know what to do...i'm running out of options. I'm going to do my fornightly 'bloat' update tomorrow instead of tonight now as i don't feel right.
> 
> On a happier not i'm loving my finger nails atm :D :D they are grown amazing in the last 4 weeks and i've got fab long nails now ....i'm well chuffed :)
> 
> xxx

My nails are fab too :thumbup: They grow like mad, though! Before I was pregnant I had crap nails, always breaking and they grew really slowly.

As for food, I know how you feel. I was eating a really small range of foods at your stage - cheese, pineapple and monster munch featured heavily. Mashed potato for dinner! I'm sure I probably did eat more than that, but those are the main things I can remember.

Have fun telling the grandparents!



swanxxsong said:


> I had the intention of a natural delivery - but it did not go as planned. I ended up with an epidural due to the length of my labor and the exhaustion I fell into due to a lack of sleep. For about two weeks postpartum I really beat myself up over it too, I felt ashamed that I only made it to 8 cm before finally accepting some pain relief, and I felt as though I should have been able to get through it without any assistance. But after my head cleared, I know it was a good judgement call by my doctor.
> 
> Won't stop me from trying to go naturally with my next, either! Try, try again! :rofl:

I think you did pretty well to get to 8cm going it alone :happydance: but yes probably was a good call to have the epidural then - if you'd been too tired to push then you'd probably have ended up having a c-section I guess?

lu-is love the photos! You look really well!

I've been feeling really rough the last few mornings :cry: I can't believe the nausea is STILL lingering. I guess if it hasn't gone by now it's not going to go until I've had her... I'm just finding pregnancy a bit of an ordeal to get through lately rather than enjoying it.


----------



## Meadows

Lu-is......hello! I was wondering where you'd been hiding!!!! Nice to have u back, and ur pics are lovely 

Nanner.....how exciting, hope all is going well for you and I look forward to hearing all about it!

I'm suffering with a cold at the min.....has been going on for pretty much two weeks now, and it's really starting to pee me off! That and heartburn.....arrrggh! Otherwise all is ok....I had my 25 wk midwife app last tues, was so lovely to hear little ones heartbeat!

Hope everyone is ok, a big hello to you all! X


----------



## beccad

Wana, just thinking have you tried ice lollies? Obviously not a very substantial food stuff, but I keep reading that they're very good for nausea, at least for a short while. Are you able to keep food down?


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Wana, just thinking have you tried ice lollies? Obviously not a very substantial food stuff, but I keep reading that they're very good for nausea, at least for a short while. Are you able to keep food down?

I have had one or two this week are they are going down well. Yes i am keeping food down. I have thrown up every day this sunday but most times nothing actually comes up. I'm just bent over the toilet for 5 heaving and heaving. I seem to be a bit more sensitive to smells atm I couldn't stand the smell of stuff anyway but i could deal with it where as now i smell somthing and i'm instantly feeling sick and gagging. 

Mine consists of cereal, cheese or ham sandwhich (although i'm slowly finding them harder to eat) crisps and the odd apple/ banana or yogurt.

xxx


----------



## beccad

That seems ok you know. Cereal has lots of added vitamins in it and the milk is good, assuming you're having it with milk? Have you tried fruit juice or smoothies? I found fruit much easier to handle than veg. I'm not good with sandwiches. Bread mings! (at least whilst I'm pregnant!) I eat the cheese on its own - just hack a lump off and scoff it. 

Some women do find things start to get better, fewer aversions etc, around 9-10 weeks as that's when the placenta starts to take over :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> That seems ok you know. Cereal has lots of added vitamins in it and the milk is good, assuming you're having it with milk? Have you tried fruit juice or smoothies? I found fruit much easier to handle than veg. I'm not good with sandwiches. Bread mings! (at least whilst I'm pregnant!) I eat the cheese on its own - just hack a lump off and scoff it.
> 
> Some women do find things start to get better, fewer aversions etc, around 9-10 weeks as that's when the placenta starts to take over :hugs:

yeah i'm drinking apple juice and orange juice and yes i'm having my cereal with milk. Cheese is tasting really strong so i can't really eat it on its own. I only by mild but it tastes to me like mature lol but i used to be able to eat just chucks of cheese. Bread is becoming harder tbh I just want to be able to enjoy food more. I am looking forward to when this all calms down. I'm not really a fan of veg atm either and i'm going off of bananas and orange juice atm though as well xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know those of you from the US and Australia probably don't know much if anything about the Six Nations Rugby thats been going on but i would just like to say....

*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALES!!!* Get in there with the Grandslam!! :D :D :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

had our 4d scan today :D 
here are some of the pictures we did not get loads of different ones so they have given us a free one for use at 29weeks :D 

towards the end she tried to grab her toes which was so sweet and cute to watch. she loves having her hand and arm up by her face she did not move it once she kept just playing with her fingers! she is also breech at the mo hehe. her head is just under my ribs lol x
 



Attached Files:







hehe.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









KIMBERLEY_4.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









KIMBERLEY_8.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









KIMBERLEY_37.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7









KIMBERLEY_40.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kimberley3

:)
 



Attached Files:







KIMBERLEY_3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









KIMBERLEY_17.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









KIMBERLEY_25.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## singers_love

NanNER how exciting!!! Hope everything is going well, and cant wait to hear about your birth!

Wanna - i started to get back my stomach back 2nd tri, and now it is going again!
Kimberley and Luis - Looking forward to seeing your photos but my Internet is being really slow so I cant download them! 

I now cant remeber anything anyone has said!!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend, Mum is up and had my Auntie up today which was nice, I am very tired today, and thirsty! The baby is still moving around so not worried, maybe she just wanted more fluids... Im getting really painful (between hip and groin) legish pain, which is causing me problems but will talk to the MW about it on thursday, Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, great pics Kimberley! :thumbup: Very cute!

Becca, that was their main concern. I was making it worse too by crying in pain, so I exhausted myself completely by the time I hit 8 cm. And since it took me so many hours to get from 7 to 8, they were truly concerned I'd never be able to push, and since she'd been down there for so long already, they just felt it was best to drug me and push things along quicker for all our sakes. Her HR was perfect the entire labor, but they were beginning to think my brain was reaching critical mass. The minute I told Chris I wanted to go home and couldn't do it anymore, they realized I couldn't stay awake. :rofl: I took a nice two hour nap after my epidural went in, it was fabulous!

Holy crap Lu-is, I didn't realize you're 37 weeks already!!! :happydance: You're so close!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, just a quick pop in to say Nanner has had her baby girl, I saw a piccy on FB and she is adorable! I will let her come in here when she is ready to give us the report and details.

Congrats lovely mumma!! :kiss:


----------



## kimberley3

Aww can not wait to hear her story and see baby x


----------



## swanxxsong

aww yay! so excited for Nanner; thanks for the update Poppie!


----------



## Meadows

Awwwwww big congrats to nanner! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it either  x


----------



## beccad

Ah lovely news that nanner has had her baby girl :cloud9: I figured she must have done after all this time!

Wana, Have you tried the cheese designed for kids? Cheese strings are very mild flavoured, and I was surprised to find they're not full of crap like I thought they would be. I eat a lot of yoghurt - mostly fromage frais type kids yoghurts as they're a bit less strong.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yay congrats to nanner!!

Becca no i hadn't thought of that. On a down side today because i haven't kept food down since yeasterday lunch time now :( I was doing so well an di don't know whats happened this last week. Its not like it always comes straight back up sometimes takes and hour or so like this morning. I sobbed after beign sick this morning because i just felt so rough. I'd had a shower before that as well and went quite light headed. So this morning isn't going great so far :( :( xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. 

34 weeks today AND I'm on Maternity Leave!! :happydance: :yipee: 

I feel bad, I haven't had a proper catch up with everyone over the weekend. I hope you are all doing ok??

*Kim *- gorgeous pics from your scan. :)

I finished up at work on Friday, was completely stoked they gave me a card and a $240 voucher which covers several department stores, so that was lovely. The girls also took me out for lunch. Today is my first official day at home, had a nice sleep in. Only downside to being on leave is not having my car. It was a company car so now we just have hubby's car and his work is 40 mins drive away. He can work from home the days I need to go to appointments and things so that is good. Won't be long and he'll be home with us for 2 weeks anyway, then my parents will come so we'll have their car to get around in too.

So my plans for the week are tidying up a bit in general, pottering around in the nursery and washing some of those teeny clothes ready for baby. Exciting to think that if she wants to induce me at 38 weeks at the latest, in a month I could be a mumma :)

Have a great week everyone. :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, great pics! Very cute.

Beccad, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re having a hard time. I have my moments too. I feel great one moment and then horrible the next. I hope I totally forget about it once she&#8217;s here.
Wanab, Morning sickness is the worse, but it&#8217;ll get better before you know it. It seems like you&#8217;re getting a pretty good amount of variety.

Kimberly, So cute!!!

Congrats to Nanner!!! Thanks for update Poppie. Congrats on Mat leave.


----------



## lu-is

Hooray for Nanner's little girl, I can't wait for her to tell us the details. :)

Wanna - I'm loving my longer, stronger nails. :) they've been so awesome these past couple months. hope you had fun telling the grandparents.

Kimberley - cute scan pictures! 

Swan - I think it's very impressive that you made it to 8cm without drugs. way to go! I can't quite believe I'm at 37 weeks yet either.. time flies way too fast! But I am getting excited to meet my little baby.

Becca - You're still getting nausea :( that doesn't sound fun at all! 

Meadows - Thanks! I hope you're feeling better I haven't had a cold in awhile but they are most definitely no fun while pregnant. My hubby has been avoiding kisisng me on the lips so he doesn't pass the cold he just had on to me.

Yay for maternity leave Poppie! :) No more work for you for awhile. hee hee 

CeeDee- yay we're both past 37 weeks now.


----------



## singers_love

Wanna, my nails were lovely up until recently when they have just started to break.. so you have been warned!! Lol Sorry your feeling so rough, but I read somewhere that strong sickness means the baby is well burrowed in (if that makes sense) 

Poppie - CONGRATULATIONS on your maternity leave, Im definatly counting the days slowly down.. woke up with what feels like a cold this morning so if it gets any worst during the week I will definately be taking sometime off!

Anyone been drinking or is thinking of drinking Raspberry leaf tea?? Im an just trying to decide whether to have one cup a day as of Wed which will become 4 cups when I hit week 37/38 or whether I should wait till then, there are so many people saying dont take till late, and so many saying take always that Im really not sure what I should be doing... I measured my Fundal heigth last night and it has shot up.. all the way along I have been the exact cm's for weeks, and I also measure the same as the MW, Im feeling huge at the moment, and when I measured myself last night I have shot up to 40cm!!! when I was at teh MW 2 weeks ago I was spot on 32 cm... so what has happened?? No wonder Im feeling huge! Im slightly worried that she maybe a huge baby!!!! 

OH is waiting to hear about some of the interviews he had last week and has another one on wednesday, this school is about 2 mins from our house so would be really really helpful, in terms of looking after a baby! The otherone is waiting to hear about is in Italy, which I know we will both enjoy... Its just hard not knowing, especially when I think about the fact we have a small dependent person about to be born... (which incidently is coming quick enough either!!!) I am hoping that she is comes ontime and doesnt feel the need to stay and cook for longer than 41 weeks.. I might go mad otherwise! it is bad enough knowing I have so little time left I just want her to be here!!! 
We have almost settled on a name, the first is done, her second name I can tell my OH is quite as convinced about.. (its my middle name and every first born girl in my family) and as we have a double barrelled surname I dont really want to give her 2 middle names as well... we shall have to see, hopefully when she turns up she will say hello my name is .......... (insert perfect name!) 

Hope everyone else is ok, and the photos are lovely Kim, and Luis (think I have already said so.. but wanted to say again incase!)

have a good week!


----------



## swanxxsong

I drank RRLT starting at like... 30 weeks or so? Maybe a little earlier? I thought it tasted really good, but I can't really say much on effectiveness... since I went a month early. :rofl: The doctor assured me that the tea wasn't the reason I went into labor (by about hour... 25... I was panicking and running through a zillion reasons as to why I went into labor early LOL) but since I had planned on being pregnant for 4.5 more weeks, I still have a huge stash of it here now. I'm not sure if I can drink it while breastfeeding... I should look into that, otherwise it's going to waste. :|

Ahh, CeeDee AND Lu are both past 37! This is such excitement! :happydance:


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Nanner! Can't wait to hear about your new arrival. 

Think I may have caught a UTI here, I feel the need to pee all the time, but when I go I don't actually need to. BP is on the up again too, last night it hit 180/119 :(


----------



## beccad

Poppie, congrats on being on mat leave!

Wana, hope you're feeling a bit less rough today. hang in there chick - it does get better :hugs:

Dinah :hugs: you're having a rough time of it...

RLT - what I've read is that you should start at about 32 weeks with a small amount, 1 cup maybe, and gradually increase it every couple of weeks.

I've had a really tired and hungry day today. I haven't been at work, so it's not been too bad. I dozed off in the bath this morning :haha: DH came in and had to prod me awake! I've had another couple of hours sleep this afternoon. And I've been scoffing all day, albeit in small amounts as I get full up really quickly!


----------



## swanxxsong

This may be some helpful information for RRLT here: 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html

and here:

https://herbgardens.about.com/od/medicinalherbs/f/Red-Raspberry-Leaf-Tea-Safe-During-Pregnancy.htm

HTH! :) My doctor supported the use of it from second trimester onward, but I got a 'late start' because I was, well, lazy. lol. Can't say for sure if it "helped" me or not, because really... my brain was so scattered by the time it really settled into my brain that I was in labor... :rofl: But it was tasty, and I didn't have any complications other than Aria taking her grand old time and all. ;)

I believe most of the ladies in my birth group asked their doctor or midwife opinion before starting it, since each one seems to have a slightly differing opinion. At least one girl's midwife actually gave her a mix that she, herself, made - so you never know, maybe some of your midwives would do the same? Regardless, I took it and plan to take it for my next pregnancy too. ^_^

I started with 1 cup a week, then increased it slowly but surely. I was up to 3 a day I believe by the time Aria made her grand entrance.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

I've just put on my first washing load of clothes, socks and bibs for baby! Can't wait to hang them out and take a photo of them all cute and little on my clothes rack (we don't have a clothesline in our back yard yet!). 

I don't like any variations of tea except English Breakfast so I doubt I'd be liking the RLT. I will be induced anyway so prob won't need it.

Yes - totes loving the nice nails. They are so strong and grow nice and long before I have to cut them.

*Dinah *- sorry to hear your BP is up again :( Check with your MW if you think you have a UTI, you'll need to get onto the antibiotics asap.

I hope everyone else is well. I'm enjoying the mat leave so far, loving being home and being able to nap and just potter about with little jobs for baby and have dinner ready for DH when he gets home.

:)


----------



## lu-is

Dinah - sorry to hear about your bp climbing again, and possibly a uti? boo... :(

Singers - good luck with your husbands interviews. :thumbup: working close by would be cool. We've been trying to decide a bit more on names too but I just can't commit to any of them right now. I think we do have a boys first name that we both really like.

Thanks Swan, very excited to be "full term" now I should probably pack my hospital bag.. hmm.... (I procrastinate too much).

Becca -hooray for sleepy/hungry days. They're fun and decadent but at the same time sometimes I feel guilty.. |I just had a 3 hour nap this evening and could probably go to bed any time now. lol

Poppie - it's fun washing and folding/hanging the clothes I just finished up some more this weekend. Now I can't wait to put them on the little one!

I probably won't try raspberry leaf tea, I like raspberries but not raspberry flavoured tea. blech.

Okay... now to get my bum off the couch and start packing hospital bags.


----------



## Nanner

Hi girls! Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to fill everyone in!
My water broke in the middle of the night on Friday and we got to the hospital about about 11:00 that morning. Contractions started right away but were very mild at first. AT FIRST
I made it until about 5:30 until caved or the epidural. What an amazing invention. I always thought I was tough but I couldn't take it any more! Plus, dilation nearly came to a stand still, which was really demotivating. 
LO's heart rate was very inconsistent and often low, which concerned the doc. They had me on oxygen most of the day and was very observant of the monitor. They ended up doing an internal fetal monitor to get better readings.
They also found that she was "sunnyside up" so they started talking C-section. In the end, they used the vaccuum and it turns out I'm a gifted pusher! She came out perfect and with all fingers and toes!
We named her Paige Elaine and she's beautiful! I've tried to attached some pictures but keep getting error messages. For those of you on FB, I've got lots there! I'll try again later.
It's been really chaotic since little miss Paige came home. I only got about 2 hours of sleep last night and barely 4 the night before. Hopefully we'll do a little better tonight!
Thank you for all your thoughts while I was away!


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay! Congrats again Nanner. You know I've been stalking on your FB, and she is just gorgeous. Loving the photos of you as her gorgeous Mummy and your DH as Daddy to your little family. Keep the photos coming! :hugs:


----------



## lu-is

Paige Elaine, what a beautiful name! Congratulations Nanner!!

Hope you get a great sleep tonight.


----------



## kimberley3

congrats nanner :D


----------



## singers_love

Would love to stalk your fb if you dont mind, PM your name so I can look for you!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Nanner! I love her name, so beautiful! :hugs: Hope you're feeling well!


----------



## beccad

Ahh lovely to hear from you Nanner! Glad everything went ok for you - I guess you've probably got a good pelvic floor from all that exercise you do, which probably helped the pushing along!

Hope you get some more sleep soon and would love to see some photos when you get a chance.


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats Nanner! Enjoy your new angel!


----------



## Mazzy17

Congrats Nanner! :happydance:

Well ladies looks like im out for another month and thinking of giving up!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

I've been reading and just haven't gotten round to posting.

*Nanner* CONGRATULATIONS i'll update the main page now. Beautiful name an dwould love to see pics. As singers said if you could PM me i'll take alook on FB if you don't mind.

Well after reaching and all time low with sickness monday morning i called the doctors for an app. She wouldn't give me tablets until i had tried everything so told me to get anti sickness bands and try as well as ginger tea. Well i bought my prenatal vitamins, anti sickness bands and lucozade to see if it could give me an energy boost....after having all 3 (not sure which is working best) I had a much better afternoon and ate more yeasterday than i have in a while. As for today .....its been FAB!! I haven't felt any sickness today. I'm still avoiding things but the smell of food i can handle a bit better already. Whatever has changed it i'm happy!!! :D :D Lets just hope it stays this way :)

Sorry to hear *Mazzy*. Maybe you need a break for your own sanity?? 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Jess137

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Just popping in to say hi, I know I haven't been on FOREVER. Congratulations to everyone who's had babies or pregnant! 

I'm still trying. Still haven't ovulated as far as I know since I stopped BCP in February 2011. So that's pretty much it. I think I may get back in to B&B, maybe in a LTTTC group.

Anyway, didn't want to sound too depressing! I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I hope you are all ok.

*Mazzy *- sorry to hear you are out. Maybe a break is what you need? :hugs:

Hi *Jess *- good to see you. Sorry to hear you are still having issues also. I'm sure there'll be lots of support in the LTTTC threads.

Another day pottering about the house for me and writing thank you cards finally from my baby shower. My BP has been up a little today, hopefully it doesn't stay up and is just one of those things for today.


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry to hear you're out Mazzy, not over until the fat lady is singing though. 

Didn't end up going to hospital last night, as despite bp being 198/125 when I called the hospital they told me they were really busy and this is why they don't like people using home monitors. I was kind of speachless tbh and just managed to say in a stunned voice that my consultant had asked me to do it. Regardless, a reading of 198/125 surely it's better to be safe than sorry?! She said she couldn't tell me not to come in, but at least wait a while, so I did, it came down a little to /114 after a bath, so I called back and at that point the midwife said she'd had a word with a consultant who as it turns out has met me previously, and he'd told her my home readings are actually usually very accurate, and yes they did ask me to monitor at home - so at least I felt less like a crazy hypochondriac, although it did still put me off doing the safest thing and going down. Have the GP at 10am, if she doesn't put me on new tablets or increase my dose I'll be going straight to the day assessment unit as it's just not safely controlled.


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh Dinah, that doesn't sound good. I hope you can get it back under control again. Mine was up to 140/100 this arvo, but a walk around the supermarket tonight with hubby has helped and it's down a bit. I don't know what I'd do if it was up as high as yours. :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Well I have a cold, and feeling pretty run down so I have taken today of work, 
When I got up this morning (Oh has another interview) and starting answering a text I had some quite painful what Im guessing are BH but only painful on one side... wondering whether anyone else has has these... 
Since then, sitting down has made it feel alright, and then the baby starting moving around like a she was doing night fever but across to the other side (which wasnt hurting) Im just hoping everything is ok in there.. Wish we could have a little CCTV camera! (though that would probably freak me out more) it was quite intresting just watching her shifting her way across the other side of my tummy, am going to have a bath later see if that helps!

Dianah I was would probabaly been alot more angry with the response you got from the hospital.. you sounded very calm! I suppose it wouldnt have helped the BP.. what did the doc say today?
Poppie - glad you got yours down as well. 
Jess - Nice to see you!! 
Wanna - glas your eating!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok..


----------



## Dinah93

Doc today was not bothered either, said because it isn't sustained at /120 (it's variable between /95 at an outside measurement, and /113ish as an average) it's not a worry, I'll be fine until Monday when I see my consultant again. :confused: I still think I'll go to day assessment this afternoon if it rises again as I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## Poppiebug

*Singers *- I woke up with a horrible pain in my side / hip the other night. It was so painful I felt like I wanted to be sick. It calmed down after I walked around a little and hubby massaged it. Since then it's not ever been as bad, but I now have this constant pain in my right hip which is better if I put a heat pack on or find a really comfy position to sleep in. 

*Dinah *- I'd be going to be assessed too, you know yourself better than anyone. Hang in there hun. 

I had a pretty big BH just before, I hadn't really been noticing them much but this was unmistakable. It wasn't too painful as such, just felt really tight across my tummy, even put hubby's hand there to feel how tight it was. He reckons he didnt feel it but it was defo there. 

Anyway, off to have a nice shower and bed. Catch you ladies when it's my morning! :sleep:


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re feeling better. It&#8217;s so nice when you find something or somethings that works.

Mazzy, Sorry to hear about AF. Don&#8217;t give up just take a nice break.

Jess137, Hello! Good to hear from you! Good luck on your journey.

Poppie, I need to write thank you notes as well. 

Dinah, Sorry to hear your still having blood pressure issues.


----------



## lu-is

:hugs: sorry mazzy, I'm still going to keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Wannab - hope these new strategies keep your sickness at bay.

Dinah - Glad the consultant at the hospital set them straight on your home monitorings. Sorry to hear that your BP is still continuing to be an issue, but glad that you didn't have to go to the hospital.

Poppie - hope your assesment goes well.

Singers - I woke up with a cold yesterday! stayed home from work.. unfortunately I figured I should go back to work today (only 7.5 days of work to go). My throat and head hurt but with some lemon tea and tylenol I think I can make it. Hope you feel better soon.

One of my coworkers figures today's the day - she thinks before the end of the night I'll be in labour (ha! I don't think it's about to happen, no real signs of labour just some BH's).


----------



## Dinah93

Are you still with us Lu-is or was your coworker psychic? 

Back in hospital as of last night, bp was happily sitting at around 160/114 but rising to over 170/122 for a few hours. They've now upped my labetalol yet again, and it's settled to around 150/104, still a bit high for my liking, so I'm going to see what tomorrow's consultant says as I think it's my own doing the rounds. They gave me the first of two steroid injections today to prepare the baby's lungs for an early arrival. They can't work out if I have pre-e or just uncontrolled high bp, the tests are saying two different things. Yesterday I had 2+ protein and some blood level was 40, and over 30 means pre-e, but today I'm back down to a trace. Here's hoping tomorrow brings some more answers.


----------



## Nanner

I've been trying to upload some pictures but keep getting an error. Has anyone run across this?

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Dinah*, that's no good. It's strange they can't work out if it's just hypertension or pre-e. All my tests show no signs of pre-e, I also have no swelling or other symptoms of it either which is good for me. I'll be sending thoughts and prayers for you and your LO, I hope that things progress ok, especially if she has to be born early. 

*Nanner *- I'm not sure about the error. I usually use photobucket to upload pics and then just link them to here. You could try that maybe?

AFM - Saw locum at my Obs today (obs was away, which I knew). She wasn't as OTT as my obs usually is - lol! She said that my BP being up a bit wasn't too bad and the fact I have no other pre-e symptoms was good. I'll have my weekly scan tomorrow to check the fluid and his growth, so hopefully that is all good and we'll roll on for another week. Just keep resting!

I hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## lu-is

I'm still here! no baby yet.. lol :) Actually I had my weekly check up yesterday and cervix was still, most definitely closed. It was slightly effaced he said, but closed. My homework is to do a lot of walking this week to hopefully reach 1 cm by next Thurs. then he can do a membrane sweep.

Dinah - :hugs: oh no! I hope it isn't pre-e. I also hope they are able to get some answers and figure out what steps to take. Good thing they're giving you the steroids just to be safe. 

Poppie - glad you aren't having any pre-e signs, high BP sounds stressful enough. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good scan.

Nanner- sorry, never seen that error. :( I hope you are able to upload some photos or link them I can't wait to see your little sweetheart!!

After today I only have 1 more week of work to go!!!! Hooray!!!!!
My goal is to make it to next Tuesday night for sure. lol I have a brass band concert to play in that night, then after that the baby can come whenever. :)

I had a conversation with the baby this morning, daddy is out of town for the night so it can't go anywhere today.


----------



## swanxxsong

FX baby stays put for you Lu!

Hi Jess! :hugs: Miss you, hope all is well! xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww *Dinah* that sucks...hope its not pre-e for you! :hugs:

*Nanner* i go advanced and click on the paperclip symbol and do it that way, never had problems.

*Poppie* glad you doing good! :)

Not long left in work now *Lu-is* ..exciting times :D 

*Swan* any chance of a few piccys soon?? i'm sure she's grown loads by now :)

I have been feeling alot better this week. Although have had a long week at work with another long week to come. Was in bed by 9.30 last night. The smell of cooked food (depending what) is starting to smell better and guess what......I ate chips tonight!!! lol :haha: it was sooo nice :) they were from a chippy and i wasn't sure how it would go but they were lovely. Felt a bit icky as i got full but DH decided to get me a large :/ which considering i haven't eaten anything bigger than a bowl of cereal he was being a bit adventurous lol 

I'll do a 'bloat' photo tomorrow now as i missed it last week due to MS xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i'm updating my 'bloat' photo's tonigh girls because for 9/10 weeks i feel MASSIVE tonight lol and i know i've not long had dinner and am a bit extra bloated but seriously do i look too big girls or is it all in my head??

Picture 2 is just normal, picture 3 is me just letting it hang out and the picture 4 is me 'trying' to suck it it....which i can't lol xxx

p.s please ignore my tatty pj bottoms lol :blush:

....... :(

well i was going to but they keep telling me file is too large...but they are the same as the ones i've uploaded before so tried one of those ones and apparently they are too large :wacko: stupid thing. I'll try again tomorrow because i'm off to bed now. But if they can be a max of 512.5 MB and my photo is 2.75 MB how they are too large i don't know.

Night night all xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

So weird that photos are being stupid about uploading lately! I want to see bloat pics! haha. And Nanner's baby too! :D

Here's a few recent ones of her. She gets bigger and bigger daily - it's crazy!!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CeeDee

Your daughter is so beautiful, Swanx! thanks for sharing.


----------



## lu-is

awwww she is so adorable Swan!! I love the one where her tongue is sticking out! What a sweetie!

Nanner and Wannab - I hope you guys are successful next time you try uploading photos. I want to see bloat and baby. :)
Glad you're able to eat more food Wannab. :thumbup:

How are you doing CeeDee? we're almost there!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

aiya Girls,

I am finally back online! How is everyone doing?

Huge congratulations Nanner!

Swan - She is gorgeous.

I will have a proper catch up later on tonight, but for now I will give u am update on ny hubby.

He is still in hospital but now in a rehab hospital for brain injury and he is doing amazingly well, he started to come around a bit just a week before Cerys was born (aound my due date) Now just 8 weeks on he is talking like nothing has happend to him (he just sounds a little slow) his memory is still intact and is better than mine and his personality is the same. He is still payalysed on his left side but his leg is showing signs of moving. I am sooooo happy to have my Gary back. He was in a very bad way and is very lucky to still be here I have some pics but some of them might be a little shocking.

Cerys is thriving....all she does is eat lol. She is starting to develop her own little character now I love this age when they start to smile and interact a little. Daisy is a very helpful big sister but sometimes a little to much, I caught her trying to carry Cerys across the living room the other day :wacko:

I am back home now have been for 2 weeks and I am loving my own space again, but I do get lonely in the nights when it would have been just me and Gary time but atleast its not forever. He will be home but we have to have the house extended for him so not for a while yet. :nope:

The first pic is the day before the stroke - who would have known?

The next was taken 8 days later 

And next few are vaious times showing slow improvment. But the swelling on his head never seemed to go down.

I will post more in another post
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0400.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0401.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0422.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0430 (1).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0431.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

The next was taken on 24th Jan a day after my due date.

And heres some of Cerys.

Heres Gary with his baby girl on 5th of feb

And he just keeps getting better by the day.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0441.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0442.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0489.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0465.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0501.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

the last few in the orange top were taken on the 25th feb.

Ok so heres my lovely girls Cerys and Daisy.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0501.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0509.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0507.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0523.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0567.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Swan* beautiful pictures she's an absoloute cutie :)

*Welsh* its so lovely to hear from you and its made what you've had go on over the last few months! I am so pleased to hear he is on the mend and is more or less himself again :D It is mad that it came on so quickly and how it affected the shape of his head. Have the doctors said there is anything they'll do about that? 

Cerys is beautiful and sounds like she's got a very helpfull older sister! :)

Right i have managed to upload my photos!! I had to go into paint and resize them all :/

So as i said yeasterday pic.2 is just normal belly, 3 is me letting it hang out and 4 is sucking it in lol :)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







9+4 (1) bnb.jpg
File size: 224.4 KB
Views: 8









9+4 (2) bnb.jpg
File size: 217.7 KB
Views: 8









9+4 (3) bnb.jpg
File size: 219.5 KB
Views: 7









9+4 (4) bnb.jpg
File size: 238 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

wanaBmummy said:


> *Swan* beautiful pictures she's an absoloute cutie :)
> 
> *Welsh* its so lovely to hear from you and its made what you've had go on over the last few months! I am so pleased to hear he is on the mend and is more or less himself again :D It is mad that it came on so quickly and how it affected the shape of his head. Have the doctors said there is anything they'll do about that?
> 
> Cerys is beautiful and sounds like she's got a very helpfull older sister! :)
> 
> Right i have managed to upload my photos!! I had to go into paint and resize them all :/
> 
> So as i said yeasterday pic.2 is just normal belly, 3 is me letting it hang out and 4 is sucking it in lol :)
> 
> xxx

Thanks - he will have a metal plte put in soon so he will look normal then lol.

lovely bump pics wanna x


----------



## pink23

You must have had to stay so strong welsh x I'm so happy oh is on the mend x x


----------



## lu-is

Welsh - :hugs: great to hear from you! Cerys is a adorable :) it is super fun once their personality starts to show. Glad to hear your other daughter is so helpful, I can just picture her trying to carry her sister across the room. Your husband is looking so much better, he's making great progress and you've all been so strong through this whole thing. Lots and lots of blessings and good thoughts your way! thank you for the update.

Wannab - nice photos! ;) it's kinda fun trying to suck it in but once you have a decent size bump you realize sucking in doesn't really accomplish much. 

How's it going pink?

I've been getting more and more BH's, I'm hoping that means something and will help get me dialated a little. I went shopping and did a ton of walking yesterday. just like the Dr ordered.

We had a random snow storm here last night and my husband's band only made it half way to their destination before their van slid into the ditch on the highway. They weren't going very fast and everyone is okay. They were able to get back out but they cancelled their show and came back home. Yay Canada, land of unpredictable weather. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welsh_mum2be said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> *Swan* beautiful pictures she's an absoloute cutie :)
> 
> *Welsh* its so lovely to hear from you and its made what you've had go on over the last few months! I am so pleased to hear he is on the mend and is more or less himself again :D It is mad that it came on so quickly and how it affected the shape of his head. Have the doctors said there is anything they'll do about that?
> 
> Cerys is beautiful and sounds like she's got a very helpfull older sister! :)
> 
> Right i have managed to upload my photos!! I had to go into paint and resize them all :/
> 
> So as i said yeasterday pic.2 is just normal belly, 3 is me letting it hang out and 4 is sucking it in lol :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks - he will have a metal plte put in soon so he will look normal then lol.
> 
> lovely bump pics wanna xClick to expand...

ah right. Its mad to think it can cause that to happen and thankyou :) xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I hope you are having a good weekend.

*Welsh *- glad to hear from you. Nice to hear that your hubby is on the mend. He's certainly come a long way. Your girls are gorgeous too. 

*Lu-is* - Scary about hubby but I bet you're glad everyone is ok and they were able to get home.

*Wana *- you got a cute little bump coming along there :)

*AFM *- had scan yesterday. All going ok. He put on about 300g this week (which is great) so he's still on track. All other readings were normal. Fluid still low but not any lower than before. So it doesn't seem that the high BP is giving him any trouble, fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## lu-is

Good to hear that the scan went well Poppie! :thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Gosh so much to catch up on! Welsh I'm so pleased hubby is doing so well.The photos are quite shocking but he's looking so much better lately, and Cerys is adorable. so pleased thinos are going well fir you xx

Wana loving the bloat! and glad you're feeling better. must be nice to be able to eat a bit more normally again.

Lu-is glad your hubby ok.

Swan aria is beautiful!

Jess sorry to hear things aren't any better but it's good to hear from you all the same.

Dinah I'll keep my fingers crossed that your LO stays in fir a but longer.

Poppie glad things are going ok!

I know I've missed someone - apologies! On my phone so going by memory!

So my news, I have developed SPD recently :( I've had pain in my hips for a few weeks now but I've recently had the classic grinding feeling in my groin when i walk and its really uncomfortable. So I've got a referral for the obstetric physio. I've also got to have the GTT as my bump us apparently too large for dates. My midwife things it's probably too much water rather than a huge baby, but still a bit of a concern.


----------



## Dinah93

Pre-e has been confirmed, just come back from being shown the special care baby unit, they're hoping to hold off on delivering her until Tuesday (28+1) but if i go downhill she could come tonight or tomorrow. I'm so scared, 28 weeks just seems so tiny.


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow dinah sorry to hear they have said its pre-e. Big hugs :hugs: and yes she'll be tiny but with the care they'll give her i'm sure she'll do amazing :) I watched OBEM the other night and a woman was c-sectioned at 30 weeks due to pre-e, It was a long journey and hard at times but he went home on what would have been his due date and he was absoloutly fine xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Sorry about Pre E dinah but at least the hospital is prepared to give the best care for you and baby.

Well ladies i went out this morning and got some new gym gear to beat the fat. My old shirts are too stretched and worn. But im ready to kick fat butt! :thumbup: Plus i saw an old pic of me and WOW i had great legs!!! :dance:


----------



## beccad

Oh Dinah, I'm sorry to hear that pre-e has been confirmed - massive hugs :hugs: and will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## singers_love

Dinah- My cousin had Pre-E and had he little boy at cant remember how early about 6/7 weeks early.. He has literally just turned one, and is absolutely fine, obviously nothing we can say can re-assure you, but Im sure you will all be in our thoughts, and good wishes to you and your little family! 

Welsh - Glad your husband is on the mend... the pics are good to show what fantastic recovery he is making.

Wanna brilliant pics.. I currently had fun the other day dressed all in black from the front, I look like an overweight person, but from the side I look ridiculous!!! So its going to fun getting bigger towards the end!

Poppie how is it going?

Swan the pics are brilliant!! I always love pics!

Becca- I have very mild SPD which basically means I feel like I have bruised leg at the top, but at least I know I haven't got long to go! and I cant imagine what it would be like if I had to go on for to long. So Hope you can get something to help!

At the moment, Im getting really bad pains in my belly button when I walk for a while and I have had a cold, so coughing has basically started to help a little stretch mark appear or start to appear right next to it, so thats probably why its hurting! Only this week left at work WHHOOPPPEPEEEEEPPPEPEPEE! Am going to be so happy not to travel in! how is everyone else....???


----------



## Meadows

Wow-loads has been happening on here......

Welsh-I'm amazed at how strong u seem to be, having been through all what you have. You're two daughters are beautiful, and fingers crossed hubby continues to improve.

Dinah-can only imagine how worried you must be feeling, but you are obviously in the safest hands and I am sure everything will work out absolutely fine-sending big hugs to you.

Swan-what lovely pics 

Wana-great little bump pics! I remember wanting to get over that bloat feeling and to have a bump.....seemed to take ages for me!

Lu-is....surely it won't be long for u now! Yikes!

Becca- I'm sure all will be ok with you and ur big bump, from what I've heard from so many people, midwifes always seem to worry things are too small/too big and actually it all turns out fine in the end.

Pink-how's things with u? Long time no see?!

Nanner-if you're around, hope all is ok with u and ur new addition?!

AFM- not a lot to report....just still suffering with the last bit of a cold-have such an annoying cough, especially at night times-aaarrrgghhh! Heartburn is still going strong which is pretty uncomfortable, but otherwise all is ok I think! 

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope ur all ok x


----------



## Meadows

Oh singers! How could I forget you?! Jealous of ur week left at work! Enjoy! X


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, I know I can&#8217;t believe were so close. I know you&#8217;re excited about finding out if you&#8217;re having a boy or girl. I&#8217;m doing well, just slowed down a bit. Sorry to hear about your hubby in a ditch. Not fun.

Welshmum, I&#8217;m so glad your hubby is doing better. It sounds like he has some work to do, but doing well. Cerys is adorable. 

Wanab, Nice bump.

Poppie, I&#8217;m glad you had a good scan.

Beccad, Sorry you are having so much discomfort. Keep us posted on the GTT.

Dinah, Oh my! I will keep you and baby in my prayers. :hugs:

Mazzy, Good luck with the weight lost.

Singers, :happydance: for one week left of work.

AFM, I started drink the raspberry leaf tea. I hope it helps with labor. I have a doctor&#8217;s appointment tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!
35 weeks today :) which funnily enough also means 35 days to go, that is if you went to exactly 40 weeks. So it won't be that long for me! Eeek!

*Dinah *- :hugs: I am sending thoughts and prayers for you and baby. You are in the best hands and they are only going down this path as it's best for baby and for you.

*Becca *- all the best for the GTT. 

*Mazzy *- it's nice to have some new stuff to get you all motivated again. You go girl!! :thumbup:

*Meadows *- sorry about the cold. Doesn't help when you can't really take anything to ease the symptoms.

*Singers *- Horray for last week of work!! Ouchie on the belly button stretch mark! I hope it doesnt give you too much pain.

Wow! *Lu-is* and *CeeDee *- both of you have not long to go now!! How exciting!

I hope everyone else is ok??

*AFM *- BP still up a bit. I emailed my BP Dr last night with my weekend readings and just let him know I am a little concerned about it. I assume he will call once he's had time to check them out. I see him and my Obs on Thursday so in the mean time I guess I keep just resting and relaxing as much as possible. Could be a lot worse though, I have no signs of swelling and no horribly high readings like some of the other poor ladies on here.

:flower:


----------



## lu-is

Becca - ouchies! I've been having problems with pelvic pain off and on for weeks. It stinks.. especially getting out of bed or turning over at night. I hope the physio helps. 

Dinah - sorry about the pre-e. Good thoughts and prayers for you and your little girl, I'm sure she will be fine and they will take great of your tiny sweetheart. Lets hope they can hold off until Tuesday.

Go Mazzy! You can do it! 

Singers - I've got a couple stretch marks around my belly button too. So far seems to be the only place. It hurts when the baby hangs around there, or when I have to sneeze. youch! I hope your cold goes away quickly.
I'm on my last week of work too! :)

Meadows - hope your cold goes away too. My heartburn got a lot better as the pregnancy went on. I still get it once and awhile now, but atleast I don't have to worry about carrying antacids with me whenever I go somewhere.

CeeDee - Good luck with tomorrow's appointment :thumbup:

Hospital bags are about 90% packed (lol I must stop procrastinating) and I've inflated the yoga ball last night so I can do some bouncing and such. I do notice a difference when I sit on that vs the couch. Drop baby drop! Time to get that cervix dialating.


----------



## lu-is

Poppie - Hooray for 35 weeks!! :) Glad there are no other signs of pre-e right now, I hope that your BP readings get better. :( I can't imagine the extra stress you and Dinah have to deal with.


----------



## Poppiebug

lu-is said:


> Poppie - Hooray for 35 weeks!! :) Glad there are no other signs of pre-e right now, I hope that your BP readings get better. :( I can't imagine the extra stress you and Dinah have to deal with.

Thanks Lu. As worrying as it is, I know I don't have it half as bad as some of the other ladies on here, especially Dinah. I guess my Obs is super cautious though, which is good but yeah I do count myself lucky with no other signs pointing to pre-e and we've come so far from when my BP was first seen as a problem at 28 weeks.

My BP Dr just called and I will up my dose of Adalat to 2 per day. Hopefully this will see my readings get better before I see him and Obs on Thursday.


----------



## Nanner

Welsh- I'm so glad things are improving. Your little girls are gorgeous. 

Poppie- You're almost done! Let's hope your BP holds a while longer.

Things are going so well! We're really enjoying Paige. I can't believe how much I can love someone! :cloud9:

I'm still having trouble adding pictures. I'll give it another try tomorrow.


----------



## swanxxsong

Will do a proper catch up later after I ( hopefully ) get Ari to come back to bed a little longer, but :hugs: Dinah. Will be praying for you and your LO at this time. I'm glad you're in good doctors hands, that's a relief. I look forward to hearing about your beautiful little baby!


----------



## singers_love

Lu-is - I do feel a bit of a wimp when it comes to maternity leave, the fact you are working at 38 weeks.. and im wimping out at 35! I just dont think I could do with the travelling and thought I might as well use up some holiday! though Im sure its going to make those weeks go extra slowly, though saying that looking at my calendar (as it is also easter holidays) me and OH are going to be very busy till at least the 14th of April, generally because we cant sway no to anyone! Though I have a feeling I will be saying it alot when the baby arrives... 
I got a ball thing yesterday and was tyring to decide when was a good time to sit on that rather than the sofa.. I know currently she is head down back to back, which i would really rather she wasnt!! Does it help bring on labour?? if so then I will wait a little longer (as much as I want her out now!! she would probably prefer a bit more cooking time!) I hve bought my RLT and am starting one cup a day from Wednessday when I will be 35 weeks.. So hopefully that will help!

OH has got it in his head than rather than buying an inflatable Birthing pool, we should buy one that will fit on our balconey so we can sit there in the summer.. (and with the baby of course) so we are currently looking for a fibreglass one that can be our table while we are waiting for the birth and and pool when we have had her.. I think it might be fun, but I cant imagine they are going to be cheap! 

Also OH has got a job!!!! There is a new school opening about 15 min walk from our house in September, and he has got the Head of Music post! Which is fantastic!!! He wont have a commute and the first year its only 4 days a week which will mean he can look after the little one so One day less of child care when I go back to work. 

Though Im already wondering whether we could do without the money! As the task I was employed to do I have finished (very early!) but knowing that I dont even really like leaving the dogs every day leaving my child in the care of someone else might be difficult! 

Poppie have the doctors said anything about inducing you early or are they leaving you alone until it starts to get dangerous (sounds awful but dont know how else to put it!)

Nanner - I loved your FB pics.. especially the ones with the dogs how are they coping? 

Also quick questions to you and Swan.. I plan to BF but Im slightly concerned when reading that the baby will probabkly want feeding at least every 2 hours! I cant imagine how Im going to get anything (including sleep) done? How is it going for your two ?is that realistic or is it more.. 

I think my MIL is also scaring me slightly as she says my OH was a veyr demanding baby and she couldnt do anything without him wanting to be picked up or given attention or fed, so much so that I was going to buy a bouncer seat thing, as I remember when I was little my brother loving them, and mum said that used to quite like them to.. my MIL you dont really need one of those as when are you going to use it? when are you going to put the baby down... I was sat there thinking WHAT???? Am I completely deluded when i think that I will be able to put my baby down??? Im obviously not expecting to just leave her sat there while I go about my daily business, and realise that some things I do now I wont be able to do when the baby is born becuase I simple wont have the same amount of spare time.. but.. I dont know Im just slightly worried that suddenly thats it! I apparently was a good baby, slept through early, ate solids early, when I got a bit older I used to sit in my cot and play with my books, and toys.... 

Sorry for the rant-ish at the end.. maybe its what you call cold feet! lol dont get me wrong im very excited and happy that we are having a baby and feel that I will be able to cope, I think it has just suddenly dawned on my that its going to be here very soon!


----------



## Mazzy17

Holy crap on a cracker! (yes i am a big Bang fan!)

Had a random chat with hubbster about the weekly shop and i was all "crap i forgot the condoms" his response?.....Meh lets chance it! :wacko: He was more adamant to not have a christmas baby and he says that....me thinks he is a bit broody! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

I won't lie, breastfeeding is hard work. But I have friends who are BF whose babies are younger than Ari and sleep longer than her, and friends who FF whose babies sleep less. So it will really just depend on your baby with the sleep habits. Aria had awful habits for a few weeks but now she sleeps 5 hours then another 2 before she is up for the day - more or less. In the beginning she was up every 2 hours, but I made it through alright. Your body seems to just adjust - not saying it isn't hard, but I think it was easier for me to just pop out a boob and offer it than to prepare a bottle in the middle of the night. And since I'm a SAHM now, I don't feel right asking hubby to wake up with her at night. So it just worked for us. 

But I won't knock FF because I know lots of people who do for various reasons. BF just worked for us. :) 

So I won't lie and say its rainbows and sunshine because it's hard work and no matter what route you choose, the first weeks are rough. But you'll fall into a rhythm. :) just prepare to take naps and stock up on snacks to keep handy during growth spurts. I always had snacks and tons of water available for those periods. :) HTH!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

*Mazzy *- I think that's a great reaction from your hubby. Just see how you go :) I like Big Bang too, have only recently got into it as there's like 3 episodes on TV here each night.

*Singers *- my Obs still says we'll go til 38 weeks before being induced unless anything pops up like the pre-e.

I upped my meds last night after speaking to the Dr yesterday, so am feeling the side effects from that this morning but my BP is coming down so that's good. Also had someone's foot up under my ribs last night, so my usual comfy sleeping position had to be re-adjusted several times. Going out for dinner tonight with some of the girls from my work, so looking forward to that. 

I hope everyone is doing ok.

Edited to add: was chatting with DH last night about if I had to have a c-section. I said "you'll be with me either way, won't you?" and he said "I can't if you have a c-section". And I was like WTF? Yes you can. For some reason he though that if I had a c-section he couldn't be in the theatre. I explained that the only reason he couldn't be there was if it was one where they had to put me fully under, but for the normal c-section, even if it was called an "emergency" one, I'd still be awake and he could be there. We'd gone through all this at our first antenatal class, we laughed because he'd be given a red surgical hat to wear so the staff knew not to give him instruments or tell him to do anything! LOL!!


----------



## singers_love

Swan - Thank you.. I always thought BF would be easier, and am going to try that and unless something else comes up, like she gets really hungry or Im not producing enough then we will think about the other options.

Poppie- Im kacking (not sure how to spell it!) my pants about a c section obviously if I have to have one, I have to have one, but I wouldnt be able to cope if I was awake and I couldnt talk or see OH! Although saying that he did go through a funny near fainting when he saw blood... So he had just better keep his eyes on me!! 

I was also looking for opinions ladies.. Im going to try to have a water birth, and have decided I dont want to sit naked in the water, and would rather have a top on, now ladies do you think I should buy a Tankini type top?? or would a strappy vest be ok?? Im thinking that tankini might be warmer what do you think.?? 


I would also like to thank you all for your patience... after my rant yesterday.. I think it was also hormones, and loads of other things piled on top! Im looking forward to the rest of the week now rather than wishing it away.. we have had beautiful weather, and i think it is slightly depressing me that I work in a library and Museum so everything is very very dim! Ah well only 4 days to go! 

Thank you again ladies!

Also wanted to say I hope everything is going well with Dinah..


----------



## lu-is

Nanner  its crazy how once you hold a little baby you just feel this flood of unconditional love. I noticed it when holding my newborn niece last August  I can only imagine what it will feel like when I finally get to hold my little baby. :)

Singers  I dont think youre a wimp at all. Really I dont think Id be very productive at home if I did take of earlier and Id just get more impatient for the baby  plus I really want to get as much $$ as possible before the little one arrives. The yoga/work out ball may not necessarily bring on labour but it can help them get their head engaged and pushing on the cervix  I did notice a difference when I bounce on it or do like hip circles. I was reading about ways to get the baby in optimal position you could try spending some time on all fours, that can help turn a baby from back to back. 
Ive discovered it is so much easier to get up off of then the couch. Sometimes my pelvis hurts too much that getting off the couch is impossible. Hee hee
Good luck with the birthing pool  hope you guys find what youre looking for. I think a tankini type top might be nice and warm? 
Congrats on your OHs job, that sounds fantastic!! Your MIL sounds like she didnt want to ever put her baby down. Ive watched my sister raise her three kids and helped as nanny myself for her first child, you can totally get things done. They do not need to be attached to your hip or tit all the time. Babies need some independence too.

Swan - thanks for the insight on BFing, it's good hearing various experiences and opinions.

Mazzy  ooooh sounds fun ;) good luck. My hubby brought up the fact that well need to buy condoms again in the near future.. dang.. Im not looking forward to that.

Poppie  Glad the BP is coming down, sorry about the side effects. You just have to make it a couple more weeks :thumbup:
Like Singers, Im scared of thinking about a c-section *shudders* I think being a brass instrument player Im like super protective of my abdomen muscles.. I dont want them to have to be cut. Laproscopic surgery last year was adventure enough. But lets hope everything goes okay and nobody will be needing an emergency c-section.

AFM  baby is feeling a lot lower today. We were doing some shopping yesterday evening and I felt a lot more pressure on my cervix while walking, lets hope there is some dialation happening. Its weird that the baby is even bigger now but the movements have been hurting a lot less lately. (yay!) and theyve kind of slowed down a little. Maybe Im getting closer and closer.
My sister gave me some optimistic advice yesterday, with her 1st she went from 0cm dilated to water breaking and full labour. (completely opposite of her last where she was 4cm dilated for a week and went overdue).
Tonight is my final brass band concert so since there is no baby yet looks like Ill be playing. Lol should be fun.

I also hope Dinah's doing okay. *fingers crossed*


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks for the info on BF swan - i've always planned on BF so will just have to give it a good shot :)

Singers i'd probably say a tankini although if it was me i'd just wear a bikini top. You should be fairly warm because its got to be kept a certain temp for baby when their born. 

Lu-is have fun at your last concert! 

Mazzy - that sounds optimistic :D

AFM i got my scan letter through today!!! :D Its for Monday 16th April so i will be 13 weeks exactly by my dates. Very excited and can't wait :)

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Lu-is - I trained as in opera and it didnt even occur to me about the abs! Obviously I use it all alot to... MMmmmm, well if its the only way! 

Thank you for the tankini advice was looking at Marks and Spencer today so will probably be able to find one there! Hope everyone had a good day


----------



## Nanner

My dogs have gotten soooo protective of little Paige! They're always on our heels if we leave the room with her. My beagle gets growly if a stranger comes around, which isn't really like her.

Singers- Paige and I took to BF pretty fast though it still wasn't an easy process to get started. We don't have a great routine yet, but it's coming around. I've been pumping to increase production and to get a stock-pile in the freezer. I'd be lying if I said I was getting tons of sleep and my nipples didn't get soar. I definitely feel like I'm constantly feeding her.
My recommendation for anyone is to at least give it a try for a couple weeks. I can see how it wouldn't work for many schedules.
Also, congrats on the OH's new job!

I think I've finally got some pictures uploaded!
 



Attached Files:







me & Paige.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









fam pic.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4









Paige.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swanxxsong

Nanner's right - I say don't discount BF until you've tried at least a few weeks and give yourself time to adjust. :) Also, utilize lactation consultants. I learned a lot from mine, including the fact that many women think they don't have enough milk or other issues that they think they cannot resolve when there are sometimes ways to do so! :) The La Leche League helped me a lot, plus the kellymom website and my hospital's LCs. So don't be afraid to recruit some help! :D And I find it completely rewarding, albeit sometimes tiring and frustrating. And some ladies and their babies get it very easily! Ari just came so early and all, she was a bit behind in the game. lol!

That's so cute Nanner! My pup is protective of Ari too, I love it. Great pics, btw!

Prayers for Dinah! :hugs:

Poppie, maybe he was thinking about the epidural insertion portion? My OH thought he couldn't be in during the c-section either (if I had to have one) and I realized he was thinking about when they explained how he had to leave if they inserted a spinal. :rofl: I was terrified when he had to leave, but it was not the worst experience in the world.


----------



## Nanner

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







me &Paige.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









screaming Paige.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies.

I went out for dinner with girls from work last night which was lovely just to get out and also see them for a catch up. BP is lower, not as low as it probably should be but I will see what my Obs and my BP Dr says tomorrow when I see them. 

*Nanner *- your photos are gorgeous, even though I've already had a sneaky peek on FB, she is super cute and it's so lovely to see the pics again.

*Wana *- that's exciting that you have your scan date. It'll be here before you know it.

I assume Dinah has probably had her baby by now. I hope everything went ok.


----------



## singers_love

Love the pics, and very pleased your dogs are protective,:thumbup: we have 3 little white fluffy ones, and Im very confident that they will be alright about the baby but it is still nice to hear that other dogs have coped well to! 

I also had the realization yesterday (cant remember if I already said) that we could have our baby in 3 weeks!!! Im starting to get quite large! So am hoping she feel ready to make her appearance before rather than after her due date!! Its also strange that for the past 8 months its has seemed so long away and now its nearly here!!! Cant wait to not have this huge bump but have a little person instead! :happydance:

Getting back into cloth nappies (though OH has banned me from buying more.. I have found one that I think he will love, and Im just trying to decide whether to buy it or not :haha:) but I think that is because I am bored at work, and they are all so pretty! 

The weather here is lovely again, and tonight I have my second antenatal class, (missed my first) so am looking forward to that, dont really know what to expect. I am also looking into getting a hypno birthing cd, to try to help me with relaxing during contractions... anyone using this?? or has used it??? 

Hope Dianah and her baby are doing well.. and hope everyone else is having a lovely week!!! Nrly weekend Nrly finishing WORK!!!! :happydance::thumbup::haha::winkwink::flower: (there arent enough happy dancing joyous faces!!)


----------



## singers_love

P.S 35 days left!!!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay Singers on the 35 days to go... which means you are 35 weeks! Crazy hey?! Yes, I stop and think every now and then, it's only a matter of a couple of weeks and baby will be here. Especially seeing as my Obs want to induce me at 38 weeks, if not before depending on my BP and fluid. 

I'm not doing the cloth nappies, but I agree, there's some really gorgeous ones out there. I'd be particularly terrible at resisting them, especially if we were having a girl.


----------



## CeeDee

Poppie, I hope your blood pressure gets better. It can be concerning, but you are doing well.

Nanner, Glad to hear from you. Good to hear Paige is doing well with breastfeeding. Lovely pics, she is so gorgeus!

Singers, I wish I could take some time off before the baby arrives, I do feel as though I am falling apart sometimes. I just don&#8217;t want to waste any leave sense I only get a 3 month maternity leave. Great news on your hubby&#8217;s job. That is fantastic. I think a sports bra would be good in the pool.

Swanx, It&#8217;s good hearing how you faired with BF. I know it won&#8217;t be easy, but I&#8217;m excited to give it a shot.

Wanab, Wow your moving right along. Time flies. 

AFM, My appointment went well. I&#8217;m dilated 1 cm and my cervix is soft. She thinks I&#8217;ll go on time without any interventions. *fingers crossed* Sending prayers for Dinah.


----------



## beccad

Has Dinah had her baby, or are we presuming she must have done by her absence? Either way I'm keeping her in my thoughts...

Wana, great news about the scan date - so exciting!

Ceedee great news that you're already dilating! Sounds like you're ready to go!

Hope everyone is doing ok - I can't believe some of you nearly-due ladies are still at work. That must suck :hugs:

I got DH to do a bump photo just now, 27+1 - third tri!

https://i43.tinypic.com/34y309e.jpg


----------



## lu-is

Wowza.. Today it is really hurting to walk.. and to get off my chair at work.. stupid pelvis. There's been more BH's today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign :thumbup: Weekly Dr's appointment tomorrow and I'm also hoping for some good news there, and/or a sweep.

Nanner- Hooray for pictures!!! Paige is adorable!!!! :D
Thanks for your BF insight as well. I'm excited for BFing but nervous that the baby won't take to it (I even had a dream about that the other day).

Singers - I'm glad I'm not the only one who keeps looking at cloth diapers online.. I'm trying my darndest not to buy more.. We're going to do a combo of cloth and disposable. 
My realization yesterday was that in 3 weeks I should for sure have a baby.. it's a crazy thought.

Ceedee- 1cm that's good news! I'm anxiously waiting until tomorrow to see if anything has changed from last week. 

Thanks for sharing the photo Becca!

I really hope everything is okay with Dinah. 

2.5 more work days to go! YAY! 

Wowza.. Today it is really hurting to walk..


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. 

Our little girl was delivered on Monday after my platlets fell again and my liver started to fail overnight on Sunday. They told me they could wait until Tuesday if I really wanted, however they can only do a spinal anaesthetic on someone with a platelet count over 100, after that it's a general due to the risk of bleeding. On Monday morning mine was 104, down from 178 on Saturday morning... so I decided it was better just to do it. I got a bit of a sense that they thought it was urgent by the fact they said if I chose to do it Monday they'd put me in the first slot at noon and push everyone else back as they didn't want to risk my count falling during the day. 

She came out crying and weighing in at 1lb 15oz. We've called her Grace Nancy Alison. Nancy was DHs grandma who passed away the week before my LMP where I fell pregnant, and Alison is my mum. Grace is all her own name. She's had to be ventilated as she was tiring out trying to breathe, but luckily they'd given me steroids a few days earlier to mature her lungs. She's so tiny and fragile, but she opened her eyes today and has been having a good stretch, and they're hoping she'll be weaned off the vent within about 48 hours. She's jaundiced and currently stretched out like a little sunbather under the lamps with a mask on. Yesterday was really emotional as she went on the vent when previously she'd been breathing herself, but today I can be a lot more positive, she's opened her eyes and had a good look around and she seems much more alert. I'm trying to stay positive as the doctors say unless they panic, we shouldn't.

On c-sections, all I can say is don't work a c-section up to be worse than it is, if it needs doing personally I found it a fairly positive experience. The section itself was really straight forward, the spinal didn't hurt at all, and I was lucky to have a really nice anaesthesiologist who chatted away to me and DH and I didn't find it scary. It wasn't painful at any point, although there were some pretty unusual tugs. DH wasn't allowed in while they gave me the spinal and put the catheter in, but as soon as I was laid down on the table he was right there beside me, he even got to cut the cord. Because only emergency ones are done under general I spent 20 mins in recovery while they monitored my bp, then I went back to my room and my legs gradually woke up over the next 4 hours or so. I had mine 56 hours ago now, I can get out of bed without too much difficulty (although I was stiff when I woke up this morning and found that quite hard), I've had a bath and shower, I've actually walked over 3km today between my ward and Grace's just going to see her a few times, coming back for my medications, going over to express milk etc. I expected it to be a lot worse than it is. The scar is going to be really low down too (way past where my pants cover) so I could even wear a bikini if my tummy ever goes back to being flat. The not driving for 6 weeks thing will be a real pain though especially with needing to come back every day to see Grace. For me the worst bit was that because she's so sick they took her away afterwards, 

Just started trying to express today, I was really worried absolutely nothing would happen as she's so early, I haven't had any sore breasts (in fact they've gotten smaller since giving birth) etc, but I got some collostrum out of both sides within 5 minutes of trying. A tiny ammount but something. So that's being frozen until we have enough supply to start feeding her through the tube, at the moment she's just on a sort of sugary-mineral solution. I have to express every 3 hours to try to encourage supply, including at least once during the night. Won't be so much of a pain once I'm home, but at the moment I have to walk about 400m each way to get to the ward where she is and all the machines are, which would properly wake you up at the best of times, but with my fairly slow c-section shuffle I feel like I'm going to be shattered in the morning. Still if it means I get to bf it will be well worth it, I'll be so chuffed when I manage to get more than about 2ml into my little jug!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0228.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 15









Mini Grace and Amy 048.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 12


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Dinah, she's beautiful. Congratulations and will be praying that all continues to go well! :hugs: :hugs: What a beautiful name, too! Prayers for a quick and easy recovery for you, as well. 

CeeDee, that's great! Sounds as though you are right on track! 

Nanner, she's just too darn cute! :D 

Ari has a double ear infection, but is feeling a bit better today thank goodness. So not fun watching my little princess suffer. :|

Becca, love the bump pic! You look awesome! :thumbup:

There's so many of you in the final stretch! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Beccad, Great pic!

Dinah, Good to hear from you. I will keep you and sweet little Grace in my prayers. She is darling.

Swanx, Sorry to hear about Aria&#8217;s ear infections hopefully she&#8217;ll be better soon.


----------



## lu-is

:hugs: Congratulations Dinah, and welcome to little Grace! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers, may she grows big and strong real fast. Sounds like she's doing great for someone so tiny. Adorable pictures.
Glad you are doing good and best wishes for a speedy recovery from your c-section.

Swan - ouch a double ear infection.. not fun! hope she's better soon.

Just took another picture this evening.. just about 39 weeks. :D
 



Attached Files:







nearly 39wks.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Dinah *- so glad to hear from you, you have been in my thoughts and prayers. Congratulations on your beautiful little Grace, she is devine. I'm sure she'll be packing on the pounds in no time. :kiss:

*Lu-is & Becca* - gorgeous bumps!! :D 

*Swan *- sorry to hear about Aria's ear infection. I hope she's all better soon.

*CeeDee *- doesn't sound like it'll be long for you now.

AFM - I saw both my Dr's today. All good. My Obs pretty much said that, all things going well, she'll be looking to induce me the weekend of the 14th April, so 16 days!! Eeek! We're only going to tell family and a few close friends as we don't want everyone checking up on us the whole time, so just keep that to yourselves for now (lol - who are you ladies going to tell??!). Of course I will report in here as soon as I am able. Hopefully he makes his appearance on the 14th as DH's mum's birthday is the 12th and our wedding anniversary is the 13th, so the 14th would make for 3 days of celebrations! :)

Anyway, football is back on tonight, my team is playing and looking for a good win. :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Dinah its lovely to hear from you, and I'm so pleased things are going well. It all sounds really positive. What a gorgeous little girlie you have. I can't believe the neonatal ward is so far from the maternity ward though! You'd think someone would have the foresight to put them closer together!

Swan sorry Aria has ear infections. I used to get them a lot as a child and they're not nice.

Poppie, so exciting about the induction date. 

lu-is looking fab! Has your bump dropped yet? It still looks quite high.


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 

Dianah - Thank you for spending time to come on here and let us know! What lovely pictures.. I was jaundice when I was a my mum said I looked lovely like I had been on a beach and got a tan! Obviously this will be a very worrying time for you and your family, but wish you a speedy recovery as well as Grace a speedy Home time (if that makes sense)

Lu-is I went a bit mad on cloth so have quite alot, I have about 50 newborn nappies which I was given through various vouchers so will be using those to begin with, and then move onto cloth, or only use them until she fits into cloth properly... What have you got in your stash?? What type are you using?? I have been trying to stock up on BTP so that I dont have to keep buying them, but I have succummed to a few sized ones! also Lovely pic! I am getting pains in my hips when I walk now, and its very frustrating, I am one of these people that walks quite fast, and am finding it hard that Im suddenly reduced to snail pace! 

Swan - Poor Aria, I hope it clears up quickly, how are you doing?

Becca - Great Pic

Wanna - How are you feeling at the moment exciting for the scan, how is the MS going?

Poppie - OOOhhhh so close! Are you trying anything to help him speed himself up so you dont have to be induced??

I had my first Antenatal class last night ( it was actually the second but I forgot about the first) which was all about stage 2/3 labour.. I was actually quite intresting and the midwife seemed very happy and positive about giving birth naturally which did reassure me, as you all know I want a home birth, but after last night I realised that if I had to go into hospital then anything else that happened after that would only be because it had to be done.. It was a very positive experience! 

Im off to brighton for the weekend to pick up the moses basket which will good and see my mum, who went a bit funny when I told her I was going to get the train (with the 3 dogs) as my OH has got to go to Northwich on sat.. So in the end we have compremised and OH is driving me to Mums house, and then getting up early sat to drive to Northwich and back again.. I feel a bit sorry for him doing all that driving so will have to come up with a good reward! 

Had lots and lots of BH yesterday, I m not sure whether it has anything to do with being sat at work, rather than walking around, so today I keep going for a little stroll, hopefully that will help... 

How is everyone else??


----------



## pink23

Congrats Dinah on the age arrival of grace you and your partner must be over the moon .
I will pop on later the days just roll into one and I jut don't have time x


----------



## swanxxsong

Ari is beginning to feel a lot better, thank goodness! She's just a happy little baby today, though still napping a lot more than usual, probably due to her antibiotics. 

I'm doing well - a little tired, because even though she sleeps in longer stretches now, I have trouble falling asleep because I'm worried about her and her sickness. lol. But I'm hanging in there! :) I'm looking forward to the end of tax season, so my husband will be around more and able to help. I feel a little spread-thin, and am looking forward to the opportunity to get out once in awhile. 

I can't believe some of you are just days, weeks away from having your babies! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## pink23

Hi all glad everyone is ok.
I can't believe i am nearl 30 weeks. I have all 3 appointment tomorrow and hoping baby has slowed down so no need for steroids. Other than my feet hurting and sometimes hips I'm not doing too bad.
Ordered my pushchair and not out till april 15th . its the hack free rider. its a tandem but allows me to have carseat with the 2nd chair. I do plan on carrying baby in ergo to but until I have healed after c-section hopefully.
My bag and baby bag is done just the things i need the day before like charger and money need to go in. Im hoping soon they will give me a date for section. hopefully find out more news tomorrow this is where i find out if i have fortnightly or weekly appointments to xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Dinah* congrats on little Grace! She sounds like she's doing well. Wish your little family all the best and a speedy worry free next few weeks so that Grace can be at home with you! :)

*Lu-is* fab bump pic!!

*Poppie* glad everything sounds good and 38 weeks will fly round.
*
Pink* hope you hear about your section soon.

*Swan* sorry to hear Aria has been poorly :hugs:

*Singers* poor hubby with all that driving lol Have a good time with your mum!

*AFM* MS is being wierd i don't feel constantly sick but food just isn't sitting right. So if i don't eat i feel sick but if i do eat it i just feel blughhh so can't win. Still can't eat alot and just the idea of cooking food makes me want to hurl. I did have a good patch with food last week but it seems to have gone :( I just want to eat like a normal person!!

xxx


----------



## lu-is

Pink23 - great to hear from you! You are so on top of things.. I still haven't finished packing my hospital bag... I need to decide what clothes I'll want to wear after the baby's born. I hope your appointments go well!

Poppie - Let's hope the baby listens and he comes on the 14th :) That would be fun!

Becca - My bump has dropped a bit, I thought it was low.. but I'm thinking it's got to drop some more. More walking for me!

Singers - I've been buying "Babyland" diapers from e-bay, they're pocket diapers with snaps to adjust the size. and my mom decided she's going to try and make me some AIO diapers too! She phoned the other day and said she had finished the first one and it turned out great so I'm pumped! It was completely her own idea to look into the pattern for sewing them and I'm so grateful for her enthusiasm and help. :D

Wannab - sorry your morning sickness is being such a pain :( I hope it goes away soon!


AFM.. went to the doctor's and no changes from last week.. Cervix is still closed and only slightly effaced. Dang.. I was really hoping that something was progressing.
Because I wasn't at all dilated he couldn't do a membrane sweep either. I'm disappointed as I was really looking forward to some sort of update. Diagnosis is to do more walking!!

I know this doesn't mean the baby can't come at any time, but I really felt like there was a change, with all the BH's I've been having. Oh well.. only 1 more day of work to go! :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies! 

Trying to get used to the idea that in 2 weeks time we'll be almost ready to head to the hospital to have our baby. I'm trying to not freak out too much in regards to the induction, but I know I will be in good hands. I guess my worst fear about it all is having the drip and the pain going from 0-100 straight up. I'm not worried about asking for an epidural but I know DH wants me to "try" and not just "give up" straight away. I'm a real sook when it comes to pain.

I didn't really think about trying any natural methods to see if he'll come early by himself. I guess I just thought there'd be no point seeing as it's still early, but I guess it couldn't hurt?

What is everyone doing for Easter? Do you have traditions? We aren't doing much except enjoying the last weekend / long weekend before our baby comes!

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm off to another scan tomorrow, so hopefully we'll see some lovely weight gain and no fluid loss.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## singers_love

Lu-is How lovely that your mum is making some..I did think about it, but I dont think im brave enough! I havent heard of Babyland but will have a look into it. I have mainly Baba + Boo, Kushie, Tots bots and Fuzzi Bunz... the odd other Bambooty, Itti Bitti and different makes here and there... I just love them! Im definately becoming a nappy collector.. But if OH like little socks and clothes, I can like nappies! 

Wanna- all I can say is It did get better for me, though now, some things make my stomach turn, and Im just not that hungry at the moment.. 

I have managed to swindle a half day today as we are travelling to brighton!!! Yippeee...So I am finishing at 12:30!! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## beccad

Poppie, I'm sure your DH means well and only wants what is best for you and the baby, but I think you have to go with what *you* need in labour rather than an 'ideal' that your hubby sees as the best option - no one gives you a medal at the end for getting through it with no pain relief :hugs:

Lu-is I've heard that walking up and down stairs sideways like a crab is meant to be good for getting baby down into your pelvis?! It's interesting reading posts from women in n. America, Canada etc., as so many of you seem to expect things to start happening from about 37 weeks onwards? Not a criticism, just that there seems to be a focus on being 'full term' at 37 weeks and therefore birth could happen any day, whereas here in the UK no one expects anything much to happen until 40 weeks - they don't start checking for dilation or anything like that until 40 weeks. Babies being born in the UK before 40 weeks are generally thought to have arrived a bit early! Although they're only premature before 37 weeks.

Wana, I remember feeling the way you describe. Really awful if you don't eat, but then eating isn't appealing either!

Singers have a lovely time in Brighton!


----------



## pink23

Just had my scan and quite shocked baby measuring 34 weeks estimated 4lb in weight. It's so gutting to know I have tried my hardest with baby and sugars and may probably have baby sooner rather than I thought . Don't think work will be to happy but nothing can be done. Usual consultant not here so not sure what will be Said now. A bit scared to be honest. Baby has a lot of fluid which explains the movements x x


----------



## lu-is

Becca - Thanks! I'll try the stair walking. I think you might be right about the North American point of view.. and I wouldn't have thought about my cervix being dilated at 37 weeks if the Dr. hadn't brought it up and decided to check. I think that's what's got it in my head that things should be progressing but I've still got 8 days to go, that's lots of time for things to happen. Thanks for the insight - I'll have to chillax this weekend and just go with the flow. But still throw in some walking now that I have time to walk because I'm on holidays then maternity leave after today!!! :)

Poppie - go with what you want/need for labour, you're the one doing the hard work. Good luck with the scans :thumbup:.
Easter.. I haven't really made much plans as who knows if I'll be in labour, still pregnant, home with baby :) This is also our first Easter in our house so I did a little decorating the other day.

Singers- oooh.. you've got lots of diapers!! :D sounds exciting. Enjoy your half day and trip to Brighton!

pink - yikes, I don't know what to say. I hope you get some advice from the dr on the scan/measurements soon and I hope that everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Pink I'm sorry things haven't turned out the way you hoped :hugs:

Lu-is happy maternity leave!


----------



## singers_love

Just a quick check in Brighton, 

Pink I hope everything is explanied properly when you see your consultant! 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Meadows

Oh wow.....congratulations dinah on the safe arrival of ur baby girl, and what a lovely name too  I'm sure she's getting stronger and stronger each day. Enjoy every minute.

Pink....I hope things become a bit clearer for you.

Just a quick post as am on my phone. Hope all u lovely ladies are well xx


----------



## lu-is

Happy weekend everybody! Though now that it's Sunday the weekend is nearly over.. I'm pumped to have tomorrow off, yay no more work! and to make it better my DH has the day off tomorrow too! We get to hang out and walk and such. 

I had some good strong contractions last night and a couple so far today.. whoowho!


----------



## CeeDee

Lu-is, Do you think baby is coming?

Poppie, Isn&#8217; t it weird trying to get your mind around having another person around. I&#8217;ve got everything set up, but it still seems weird. I can&#8217;t wait to meet her though. We don&#8217;t really have plans for Easter. I&#8217;m hoping I&#8217;ll be giving birth. 

Singers enjoy your trip.	

Pink, Sorry baby is measuring so big. Do you know for sure you&#8217;ll have to deliver early?


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies, I hope you all had a good weekend.

We had another scan on Saturday. All is still good, he put on about 200g and showing no signs of any issues related to the BP. I still can't believe that in less than 2 weeks we will (hopefully) have our baby! 

I am still really worried about the drip for the induction. Am going to discuss it all with my Obs this Thurs and let her know how petrified I am and hope that we can kick start things with other methods (gel or whatever) before going to the drip. I am also going to try some other natural methods to hopefully get things going (we dtd yesterday - first time in months! lol). I don't know about the RLT as I dont think I would like it, but apparently pineapple can also help too? Anyway, I think I've been having some little niggly period like pains so hopefully that is all working in my favour too.

*Pink *- I hope all goes well with your appointment. 

*Lu-is and CeeDee* - sending eviction vibes to your babies.

I hope everyone else is well??

Have a great week. :)


----------



## lu-is

CeeDee - I don't think the baby's coming yet, but I do feel like it's getting closer :thumbup: I didn't really have a lot of BH's until the last couple weeks, and now I've suddenly had several in a day that's progress to me.
How have you been feeling lately?

Poppie -Glad to hear the scan went well :) Hope everything continues to go well. Period like pains sounds good - that's what my BH's feel like.


----------



## lu-is

Well.. it almost felt like it was time, but so far not yet. Contractions were about 5 min apart then went to 7, then 9.. dang... We'll see if they start getting closer together again.


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh how exciting Lu-is. Too bad they eased off. I hope they come back for real very soon!!


Nothing new here... just having a lazy day :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all will do a proper catch up in a bit just thought id post and say i've called in sick today as i spent most of yeasterday evening throwing up and had a crap nights sleep so am feeling pretty rough today :( Going to try and get some sleep and chat to you all later xx


----------



## CeeDee

Poppy, I&#8217;m glad your scan went well and baby is growing at a good pace. Thanks for the eviction vibes, hopefully she&#8217;s packing up now.

Lu-is, I feel good, but sometimes it is painful to walk. *TMI* I just get these stabbing pains in my labia and inner thighs.

Wanab, Sorry you are feeling so sick. Hopefully resting will help.

I had a doctor&#8217;s appointment yesterday. She said my cervix was softer and she did a sweep. She said none of her babies have ever been late, so I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;ve got a couple days left.


----------



## lu-is

Yay for lazy days! They are wonderful days *Poppie* :) 
I'm trying for a semi-productive day mingled with relaxing and naps.

The contractions have definitely been stronger than before but still not quite close enough together. I feel like I'm in some pre-labour/early labour limbo; I keep refering back to the book they gave us at our prenatal classes, and feel does fit the early first stages of labour - which could last hours or days.. lol who knows! ^_^ After some lunch I'll go for a little walk see if I can get some steady contractions going. Since my nap they're about 20 min apart.

Wanna - Yikes! :hugs: I feel bad that you've had such a rough time of the first trimester. I really hope this passes as you progress. Rest up, relax and and try to enjoy your sick day as much as possible - hope you feel better!

CeeDee - ouchies.. I generally get pain in my pelvic and hip joints when I walk but that's more of a stiffness that eases throughout the day; not sharp and stabbing :( hopefully you'll only have a couple days left like the Dr. predicted and then *that* pain will be all gone and it'll all have been worth it. Good luck! Hope the sweep helps.


----------



## singers_love

Another quick check... Luis all sounds like good!!!!

I really need to go to bed!!! Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hey ladies.
Nothing new going on here as usual - lol. I've just been organising a few things in the hospital bag, I haven't even got my casual clothes in there and I feel like I'm taking heaps. I have 2 bags, not small bags but not like a big suitcase, one has all the baby stuff in it and the other is supposed to be for mine and DH's stuff (cuz he'll be rooming in) but it feels like so much!

I hope everyone is ok. 
*Wana *- sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy. 

*Lu-is and CeeDee* - I hope things are starting to get moving along. I bought some pineapple to eat, apparently it's supposed to help?


----------



## Meadows

Lu-is, cee dee and poppie......fingers crossed for u all that these next couple of days things start properly moving for you.....so exciting! You will have ur little bundles before you know it! 

Wana-hope ur feeling better? I was really sick too....it was daily for about 8/9 weeks-not fun!

I'm going away today to stay with my mum and dad for a few days.....I expect to see some baby announcements while I'm away!!!!! Good luck girls! X


----------



## CeeDee

I'll make sure I have pineapple with my lunch today.


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Cee dee *and *Lu-is *sounds like your both progressing! exciting times :)

Hope everyone on mat leave is enjoying their time off!

We did have plans to go camping over Easter but seeing as our weather has gone from picnic weather and shorts and sun to coats and snow in areas thats not happening now. 

I'm still not quite right I had today off again and went to the doctors and she gave me a small amount of tabs to try and help. I have to take 3 a day and they help clear your stomach quicker to try and prevent the sickness. They can make you drowsy as well. I did have a 2 hour nap this morning. However i don't know if i'm ill as well or coming down with something because i've had a mild constant headache for the past to days but i'm deffinatly drinking enough and tbh i just don't feel right :(

Lets i hope i become normal at some point soon and thanks everyone for your comments :) 

xxx


----------



## pink23

Did you mention your headache wana? I never mentioned mine as I thought it was part of a cold a had before and doc seemed concerned when I told I had them. Might be linked to bp x
I have scan tomorrow , almost certain baby has moved down as the pressure I'm getting is so low at moment . Someone even said my bump looked like it had dropped lol . Definately think I'm going to to finish earlier there is no way I can last at work until may 19th. Think work makes back worse and if I get up from chair it takes a good few mins for hips to stop hurting x x


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I saw my Obs today, first time having her check things down there :blush:, except for a quick internal ultrasound she did when I first saw her, she did my Strep B test and then did an internal (ouch! she only has little fingers so she rammed em in there or at least it felt like it!!) and discovered I was "favourable" and about 2cm dilated! I was pretty happy to hear that news as I'd been having little period type pains over the last few days. I have had some bleeding since the exam - which I've heard is normal, and it hasn't got worse so I guess it's just because of the exam. Still having more crampy pains but I also suspect due to having her check. She then sent us to the hospital for a CTG just to make sure all was good with bubs, which it was so all good there too :)

So anyway, we're booked in for induction on the 14th, need to be at the hospital at 7:30am that day, I doubt I'd sleep much that night anyway. This is if I don't go into labour beforehand, which I have her "permission" to try everything to get him to come by himself! 

Exciting times, but I can't help feel a bit nervous about it all too!

Anyway, looking forward to the weekend now, get all those last things done and have time with hubby. We're off to dinner tonight, a rare treat so I must get moving.

I hope everyone is well as can be. I promise to catch up better over the weekend. :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

No i didn't tbh *Pink* i didn't think. I hadn't thought about bp being an issue this early on. However could be completly unrelated but when i napped yeasterday both times i woke up very hot and my heart felt like it was racing if you get me. Every time i've had my bp checked at doctors before its been 60/? but i remember when the midwife did it she wrote down 70/120 and i have no idea what that is on the scale of things. She didn't say anything anyway.

I must be going through some hormal change again this week because my boobs have decided to grow again! They are starting to spill out my C cup which is madness lol Hubby hasn't slept in bed the past three nights trying to let me get a decent nights sleep cause i've not been feeling right so last night i got ready for bed and went downstairs and said 'do you think my boobs have grown?' well no word of a lie he looked like a cartoon character who's eyes pop out lol it was hilarious he just went all bug eyed and said 'YES deffinatly!' lol 

Sorry your babs isn't going to cook for the full 40 weeks *Pink* but at least you know they are going to be a decent size.

Glad to hear things are progressing *Poppie* and that you've got your date for induction!

xxx


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies, 
Hope everyone is well, I had a very exciting day today, A bright green birthing pool was delivered and I had my home booking appointment with the midwife.. and she said as long as I dont give birth this week, I can have a home birth!! So all in all its good, She measured me and said that I was in the normal ranges.. So im very happy... Im apparently nesting, (well this is what my mum and OH think,) I feel perfectly normal, and very glad the house looks o nice!!!

Poppie - you must be very excited about the birth, what have you tried to start the eviction process, also fantastic news about 2 cms!!

Pink - Although its due to pain, yay for finishing work early! 

Wanna - Sorry your feeling rubbish... Hopefully it will pass soon.

Lu-is hows it going? Baby yet???

Hope Dianah and Grace are doing well.

Hope you are all well everyone!


----------



## Nanner

I see I've missed a lot. I'll have to do some catching up later.

I went home last weekend to visit my family and go to a baby shower that my sister threw for me. We came home with a truck bed full of stuff! It took us about 9 hours one way and Miss Paige did just fine during the drive. :thumbup:

I found out yesterday that my Grandpa had an accident. He dropped a chainsaw on his foot while he was cutting firewood, severely cutting himself. He's stable and in the hospital, but they are planning on amputating his leg just below the knee. He's got a weak heart due to two different heart attacks over the years, so that will be a big hurdle for him to get threw. It looks like I'll be making the trip back to my parents' house in a couple of days.

My inlaws will be arriving on Saturday to see the baby, which complicates my plans to go see my Grandpa before he goes into surgery.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
Good Friday here... I am spending the day relaxing and recovering from yesterday's "experience". Still no movement here, just little niggly pains as usual and the bleeding / spotting has almost disappeared. 

*Singers *- good news on your pool arriving and your visit with the MW. Since yesterday I haven't employed any more strategies for eviction, just sitting on the ball, but I will go for some walks over the weekend, have some pineapple and maybe see about some "sexy time" to get things moving! LOL!

*Nanner *- good to hear from you. Sorry about your Grandpa. I hope he goes ok. I saw your little video of Paige on FB - she is adorable! I had little tears just watching her in all her cuteness :)

I hope everyone has a good weekend - it's 4 days off here (Good Friday and Monday are holidays here) so it's lovely to have hubby home!


----------



## lu-is

Hello Ladies just a quick message to let you know I had my baby!! :)

A darling little boy named Logan William. He was born April 4th at 12:30 pm - 7lb 15 oz & 22 inches long. mych bigger than I was expecting.

I'll be back to tell you more about it soon. :) 

I'm just so darn happy and enamored with this guy.


----------



## beccad

Lu-is congratulations! I like the name and he's a good weight.

Nanner Im sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Nanner- Sorry about your grandpa, I hope everything goes well with the surgery. 
Lu-is - Congratulations!!!! Cant wait for photos!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry to hear about your grandpa *Nanner*. Hope he recovers quickly.

*Poppie* we have the same bank holidays in the UK so long weekend for me too (even though i was off tue-thur) 

Congratulations *Lu-is *fab weight and love the name! We have another boy to add to the group!! There you are Poppie your little mans got some company now :) lol xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Nanner, Sorry about your Grandpa. Hopefully you&#8217;ll be able to see him before surgery.

Lu-is, Congrats on your little boy! I&#8217;m so jealous.


----------



## Poppiebug

Aww Congrats *Lu-is*! Welcome little Logan. So excited for you and horray for team blue!! :happydance:


:kiss:


----------



## pink23

Just wanted to say happy Easter x will update later as i have work soon x


----------



## Meadows

A big congrats to you Lu-is, what lovely news  enjoy every minute. I look forward to seeing pics and hearing ur birth story when u get chance! Xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Not really related to anything but i was just watching a multiples show and this one fam were having quads but baby D was quite behind. They had faith she would make it and named her Ella Faith. Well she got to 30 weeks and she went in to be checked for growth etc and already had names for all the others also. The quads were made up of twin girls and twin boys. It turned out at her check up that baby D no longer had a heart beat and that she now infact pre-e and had to be delivered that night. When the babies were born they were named Landon, Logan, Layla and Ella Faith.

My point is really i find it a bit odd that they had every hope all 4 of them would be born and had no idea before choosing names and that they had bought matching twin girl and twin boy outfits, yet they named baby D differently to the other 3. I don't know why i just find this a bit strange as if they singled her out by doing this. I don't know what i'm getting at really i just find it a bit odd. 

Sorry bit of a ramble really lol xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
Hope everyone is well and having a lovely Easter weekend!

*Wana *- I understand what you mean about the show you were watching. Does seem a little weird.

I woke up at 4am this morning and just couldn't get back to sleep. Do you think my body is preparing me for what's to come very soon?! A scary, yet exciting thought, this time next week (all things going well) I should be a mummy!! This has come into my head several times over the day and brought tears to my eyes.

We went looking for a chair for the nursery today, ended up buying a la-z-boy rocker recliner, which was a little more than we thought we were going to spend but it was just sooo much more comfy than the glider chairs we'd seen in the baby shops. It will also be used long after I'm finished using it as a nursing chair.

Speaking of the nursery, here's some photos of ours, pretty much finished - just waiting for that chair to come. Under the window is currently the bassinet which will be moved to our room or him to sleep in there with us and the chair will go in that place. I've also added close up pics of the wool blanket that my Mum hand embroidered with the Very Hungry Caterpillar and a pic of my gorgeous mobile, I just love it!

*Looking from the door*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1761.jpg

*From near the window*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1773.jpg

*Change Table / Chest of Drawers*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1777.jpg

*Wool Cot Blanket, embroidered by my Mum*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1772.jpg

*VHC Mobile*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1793.jpg


:bunny: *HAPPY EASTER* :bunny:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab nursery pics Poppie!! Love the VHC theme :) Not long now ooooooo exciting stuff :D xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Congrats Lu-is! :happydance:

Sorry about your Grandad nanner! My dad had a accident with a chainsaw a few years back....make that a darwin award accident! He switched it off and it kept going what did my brightspark of a dad to? Grabbed hold of the blade!!! :dohh:

Been revising for an exam on Tuesday, lil bit nervous as hadnt done exams for 10 years! 

Hope everyone is happy and healthy


----------



## singers_love

I thought I had posted yesterday! It seems I didnt!!

Nanner hope your Grandad is doing well.
Poppie Lovely nursery - Its soo exciting that your nearly there! How lovely to know the date your baby will be born!! 

Im currently just awaiting the stork arrival! We are all ready (even bought some stylish maternity pads yesterday!) Its funny to think that as long as she doesnt arrive beofre next wednesday I willdefinately be having the home birth I wante! The midwife suggested I get some pethadine from the doctors incase I wanted that as pain relief (as she is currently Back to back) So I am currently always leaving forward to try to get her to turn. Apparently the heaviest part of her body (her back) will eventually rotate her round, Im concerned that if she doesnt turn, she wont engage, and then I will have to go to hospital so therefore spending the evenings on all fours, or over a ball, or leaning on a chair, though quite uncomfortable sometimes, hopefully will we working! Its probably not helping that I keep waking up on my back! 
Anyone else have this problem? 
Mazzy what is your exam in?? Im sure it will be ok! 
How is everyone?


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning everyone! 37 weeks for me and my *LAST* week!! Eeeeeek!! :shock:

I think I have been nesting a little, getting all the washing done and making up the bed in the guest room for when the grandparents arrive after baby is born. Am feeling ok, just getting a bit more pressure down there, a few little niggles but nothing to get really excited about so who knows if he will decide to come before Saturday or not? Mentally most of the time I'm ok, excited and just want him here, but sometimes I do have a little sook and get all panicky and scared about what's going to happen to get him out. 

*Singers *- good idea about the ball and doing lots of on all fours stuff. We were told at our antenatal classes that this can really help and get them in the right position. I am pretty sure that my bubs is all ready to go, but I am still doing the stuff on the ball - perhaps not as much as I should though!

I hope everyone had a great Easter and have a lovely week :)


----------



## singers_love

Congrats poppie! I'm just awaiting hoping she makes her appearance sooner in the 4 weeks that she could appear! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow Poppie last few days without a baby , it'll fly i'm sure :) 

Singers what are you going to do with your ball after you've had the baby?? and i hope you get the home birth you want :) Personally it scares me too much the idea of a homebirth lol

AFM well i've been feeling alot better and hadn't been sick in a few days (wed-sat) however yeasterday and today its somehow changed again and i'm not feeling sick but am spontaneously throwing up :( which is a bit odd. I'm fine and then will just start heaving. I've now already been sick twice this morning. Its sucks as i was off from work and fine and i go back tomorrow and this has started :/ oh well lets hope its changed because its on the way out. 

xxx


----------



## CeeDee

Yeah! It&#8217;s my due date, but no baby. We are still waiting patiently for the diva to arrive. I'm at work today and everyone is so shocked that she didn't come this weekend. 

Poppie, Lovely nursery. I love the theme!

Singers, I hope everything works out for you, for the homebirth.

Wanab, I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re feeling better, but the spontaneous vomiting must be nerve racking.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy Due Date CeeDee!! Hopefully she wont keep you waiting too long! I can't believe your still in work xx


----------



## singers_love

Wanna - I will probably deflate it and leave it under the bed for ever more!! Though in my head I will start using it for exercise. Homebirth I think is the right choice for me, as I want to be calm, and in control which I think I will definately have and feel like at home, whereas just walking into a hospital raises my blood pressure and makes me anxious! Obviously also as it is completly down to me, if I want to transfer into a hospital during the birth I can.. Its up to me. Even in a hospital I dont want an epidural, so will only have gas and air and pethadine, and I can have these at home too, So Im quite looking forward to it, tommorrow Im going to have a look at a hypnobirthing book to see if I can find some exercises to do to calm myself. I assume that I will start labour when OH is at work, so I will probably have a few hours on my own before he gets home, as It would probably be better he didnt rush home, though I think he will probably want to be here.. 

It has dawned on my recently that I could give birth, soon!!!! Weird, and slightlly scary... Well.. Im sure it will be fine!!

Ceedee - I cant imgaine working right up till I drop, Im looking forward not going back at all!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! That should be Week!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies. 

*CeeDee *- congrats on your due date, I hope your LO makes her appearance soon. I can't believe you are still working either!

*Singers *- sounds like you have a really good birth plan. I'm the opposite, I think I need the hospital and the staff there to keep me calm, at home I wouldn't know what I was doing. My ball was originally bought as an exercise ball but they are also great for your posture for just using at the computer or watching TV, so we have it inflated all the time.

I'm off to the hospital this afternoon for another CTG just to make sure all is well, which I'm sure it will be. Had a few niggles in my back last night, but no other news.

Also just organised to have the baby capsule installed in the car on Thursday afternoon. Even though we already have a car seat, we are hiring a capsule as it will be easier to get him in and out of the car with it. Also, we can put the other seat in my parents car when they are here in a couple of weeks and my husband goes back to work. 

I hope everyone is well.

xo


----------



## Mazzy17

I passed my exam!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink23

Congrats mazzy x x


----------



## Mazzy17

Thank you :thumbup:

I got a text from my boss and it made me well up a bit, she was saying that she is REALLY proud of me :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Mazzy congrats!
Poppie - what is a capsule??

Im waddling alot! when the MW measured me last time she said my fundal height was now 39... so perhaps she will arrive soon!!

hope everyone is having a week


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning!

Congrats *Mazzy*! You should be really proud of yourself. :thumbup:

*Singers *- a capsule is just a car seat you use for baby when they are really little. Here's a pic of the one we're hiring. 

https://static.productreview.com.au/pr.products/138867_safensound_unity_infant_carrier.jpg


Went into the hospital for the CTG monitoring yesterday, all is good. Shall see Obs tomorrow morning for last visit before induction day!


----------



## kimberley3

not sure if i have already said congrats to you lu lu hope all is well beautiful name looking forward to seeing your pics! my angle would of been due around the 7th april so we had a little memory of them :)

poppie how exciting that baby will be here soon ahh!! can not wait to see pics of your little one too, and your room looks great. 

Mazzy well done thats brilliant news :D 

its just a quick one as its my oh birthday today so im off out, bump is going well here is a picture for you all. ;D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0480.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









12 and 23.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## singers_love

Poppie- We bought a car seat that goes up to two years, so it looks a bit like the one your just posted..Then it tilts more forwards for older children. 

FEeling a bit sick today, bought a book about hypnobirthing and so am reading that to see if aI can get any tips. Last ante natal class tonight, which is a trip around the labour ward at the hospital, thought I would check it out even if we are staying at home.
My littlest dog has to go to the vets on thursday to have some teeth out and be spayyed, Im quite emotional about it really, as she is a the runt of the litter, and a bit of a midget, I keep crying about the fact something might happen to her, IM sure its probably just hormones, but its getting silly...

HOpe everyone has a good day


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Mazzy! :happydance:

Lovely pics, Kimberley!

I&#8217;m just waiting for baby. No signs of her coming out.


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Mazzy, that's awesome! :happydance:

Congrats on the birth of Logan, Lu! :hugs: Can't wait to hear all about your beautiful baby boy!

Hope she comes for you soon CeeDee! :hugs: Hang in there mama!


----------



## Meadows

Bet u must be getting a bit impatient now ceedee?! I hope she makes an appearance for you soon!

Lovely bump pics kim 

Hope all our mummys are well, and enjoying being mummy's! And I hope everyone else is ok too.....not long now poppie!!!!!

I'm ok, although just starting to find my bump a bit of a hindrance now! Sleeping is also becoming a bit more difficult.....I'm exactly 30wks today.....that sounds scary really! How time flies! X


----------



## swanxxsong

We started cloth diapering yesterday... and I'm already obsessed. TOO many freakin' cute dipes out there!!!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
I'm here to report the exciting news that I am now a mummy!

I will post my birth story later, but for now I can tell you that our little boy, *Fletcher Campbell* was born on 12th April 2012 at 9:38pm. He was 6lb 5.5oz. He is just devine, we love him soooo much.

Here's a photo taken earlier today...:cloud9: (sorry it is a massive photo)
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/20120413_113958.jpg

Talk soon.
:kiss:


----------



## beccad

Oh Poppie congratulations! What a little sweetheart and welcome little Fletcher :cloud9:


----------



## Meadows

A big congrats to you and ur family poppie! How exciting for you. He looks gorgeous xx


----------



## kimberley3

Aww congratulations  he could not wait till the 14th ha ha he is lovely x


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- I just love him! He is so adorable! You must be so excited. I'm sure you'll make a wonderful mom. I can't wait to hear your baby story!
BTW- I love the baby's room! It looks like a professional designer decorated it!

CeeDee- Any signs of popping yet? 

Lu- Congrats on the new little one! :baby:

Kim- Love the pictures!

AFM- My Grandpa has gotten to keep his leg. They did a reconstruction surgery last week, which went well. They're hopefully it'll heal, but there is still a chance he may have to have it amputated in the future.

We finally have the house to ourselves! We've had so much company the last month that I actually got irritated with them! I haven't been able to get a routine down and I've grown annoyed with my inlaws! It's a relief to have a quiet house!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congrats Poppie he is gorgeous!! btw he shares his birthday with my dad :D lol 

Swan i can't waint to use cloth nappies :)

Nanner fab news about your grandad!! Hows Paige coming along?

Lu-is can't wait to see a picture of baba

Mazzy congrats on the exam :)

AFM i am 'knock on wood' looooaaads better! I'm still limited on what i can eat atm BUT i don't feel sick and haven't been sick since Wednesday!! Its amazing i feel normal :) but i don't want to jynx it Also i have my dating scan on Monday!! :D :D eeeek exciting times i can't wait. 

xxx


----------



## singers_love

OOhhhh Poppie!!! So cute! Cant wait for the baby story! 

Swan - I absolutely obsessed with my cloth nappy collection!!! What nappies do you have?? I could take a photo but I think it would make it how obsessed Im actually am! 

I am currently just waiting for this baby to arrive. Still, though I havent had to wait very long!

How is everyone else??

Nanner - fantastic about your grandpa!


----------



## singers_love

P.s found this on another thread and thought it was fun!!
https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php


This was my prediction 

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ooo might not have long then Singers lol :)

Here's mine....

_*Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.*_


----------



## Meadows

Haha! Mines pretty much the same as urs wana! Here goes.....



Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.


Just looks like I'm on for a bigger baby than you!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Poppie!!! He's beautiful - and .5 oz smaller than Ari had been! :lol: Too cute!

I have a variety... fuzzibunz, bumgenius, oh katy, kawaii, a generic from the Amish lol, and a WAHM made - all pockets. Then I have Carter's, gerber and DSQ Indian prefolds with covers - thirsties, sweet pea and flip. So... A variety ATM. I am meeting with a WAHM of TWELVE tomorrow to see her extensive collection and store to have a feel and discussion session. SO PUMPED.


----------



## lu-is

Mazzy - congrats on your test!

Poppie - congrats on the birth of your baby boy!! Fletcher looks adorable!

CeeDee - any sign of baby yet? or maybe since there is no post today that is a sign!

Nanner - glad to hear your grandpa gets to keep his leg.

I'm going to write up my birth story and show you ladies some pictures of my little gentleman. :) I'm finally feeling like a got a good sleep the last couple nights, and the little munchkin is giving me some "me" time this evening (he likes to feed an awful lot during the day and typing with one hand is time consuming). Of course now that I've said that he'll wake up from his nap and want to eat right away.


----------



## lu-is

I can't believe my little dude is now 9 days old... time flies by so fast!

So last Tuesday (April 4) I'd been having some contractions through the day, but I really didn't think it would amount to anything because I had some on Monday night too and they stopped.

My husband was playing a concert across town and insisted I come with because if anything was to happen he would have to drive from one end of the city to the other and then back across the city again to get to the hospital. So, I came with and entertained myself by listening to them, timing contractions, and doing crossword puzzles. lol The concert was from 7 until about 8:30
At this time the contractions were about 8 -9 minutes apart and I still expected them to stop. As the concert progressed I was contracting more like every 6 minutes. sometimes 5 minutes..

My hubby cleaned up his equipment from the concert and i headed out to the car. Pretty much the moment I sat in the car things got kicked up a notch. Suddenly my contractions were every 2.5 - 3 minutes and way more intense.. I was beginning to think I was going crazy and maybe timing things wrong ( I still expected everything to stop) so we decided some food might be a good idea before the hospital, because we didn't really eat much for supper. We stopped by Burger King and my husband went to change out of his dress pants in the washroom while I ordered (not easily done when you're distracted by contractions). DH forgot a change of shoes and shirt so he looked very dapper through the whole delivery.

After we grabbed food we drove to the hospital and sat in the parking lot for a moment, incase the contractions weren't for real - they were. :thumbup: We went in and they hooked me up to some monitors right away, this was at about 9pm. The nurse confirmed I was "contracting like crazy" (her exact words) but they were unable to locate/feel my cervix. :( the nurse and dr both tried.
Finally a different nurse was able to find it and I was 2cm dialated, if I got to 3 cm they would move me to a delivery room and give me an epidural. So we went to a jacuzzi tub and had a soak (12am) - that helped me with the pain for about an hour. They did try giving me morphine but I accidentally threw it up.
After a shot of morphine and another hour or so of pain they checked me again I was at 4 cm!! Hooray! off to a delivery room.

I was iffy on the epidural before, but in the heat of things I was looking forward to it and so glad I said yes, it gave me some relief and I was able to sleep for a little bit. 
At about 5 am I was 5cm; 6am 6 cm and 7 am 7 cm.. it was amusing :)
About this time the epidural stopped working!!! That was not fun! I was back to imense pain... booooo... About an hour or so later they got it working again (phew) I was 8 cm. 

A couple hours later I was 10 cm and it was time to start pushing. YAY!!!! 
My husband must've been watching the clock, he said it only took 55 minutes of pushing to deliver Logan. :) The baby turned himself into the exact right position just in time - one nurse declared it to be a text book delivery.
There were no complications, baby had a very healthy Heart Rate the entire night. I only had a small 2nd degree tear.

It was such an amazing feeling when they placed him up on my chest, and then he let out a nice loud cry. Of course then they wisked him away and daddy got to hold him first while they took care of me.

Overall the entire time went by really really fast. I can't believe how much time had past during the delivery.

In my experience the most akward part is waiting to push.. Everybody is sort of waiting for you to do something but when there is no contraction happening you just notice everyone staring at you. :shrug: hee hee. 

Sorry if this is very long winded :) I had a really great experience and would definitely do it again.

I think I finished just in time, Logan is waking up to eat again.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_8382.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









Logan2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









Logan1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Meadows

Wow! It sounds like u did an amazing job Lu-is  congratulations to you!!! I'm comforted to hear that you had such a positive experience and that you would do it again!! Logan looks so cute and by the sounds of it is doing very well! Yay! Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Medows that would be funny if we both did actually end up with similar birth stories lol

Congrats again Lu-is and he is beautiful, can't believe he's 9 days old already!

xx


----------



## singers_love

Lu-is - Great story!! Sounds very easy! Lovely pics.

The baby isnt moving in her normal patterns, it keeps worrying me! I think I might ring the L & D if she doesnt buck her ideas up!

Swan - I have fuzzi Bunz, Bum Genius, Baba & Boo, Tots bots, Bambooty, I cant wait to try them all out!

Did anyone elses movemnts change before labour??


----------



## swanxxsong

Great story Lu and he's just beautiful! Congrats!!

Singers, I think you should take a pic of your stash ;)


----------



## CeeDee

I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long. My birth was not as I imagined, but it really doesn&#8217;t matter.

Everyone meet Delaina Mae.



I&#8217;ll post birth story later, one armed typing is slow.
 



Attached Files:







Delaina Maeven.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lu-is

Oh wow! she's adorable CeeDee!!! congratluations. Can't believe how tiny she is :) Hope you are doing well and can't wait to hear more details.

(I agree one handed typing is very slow).


----------



## Nanner

CeeDee- she's gorgeous!


----------



## pink23

Congrats cee-dee absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats CeeDee! We share a wonderful date with our bubbas. She is devine! Soooo much hair too.

Quick update - We are traveling along well, getting feeds done, sleeping fairly well. Should be going home tomorrow.

Talk soon

Xo


----------



## Meadows

Congrats CeeDee.....what a gorgeous little girlie you have there  love her name too  hope all is well x


----------



## kimberley3

Oh my she is so beautiful look at her hair. Wow congratulations x


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations Cee-dee -- shes beautiful! 
Poppie -- sounds great to!

Cant wait for me to have to type one handed!

how is everyone else?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congratulations CeeDee! She is beautiful and we have birthday sharers in the group :)

My cousin had her baby boy last night, he was 7lb 7oz and they named him Billie. Its been a bit of an emotional roller coaster for them because they lost twin boys at 6 months last March so it was a year on last month. But they are over the moon and we are so happy for them.

Lots of babies born in April!! xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Congrats Ceedee :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Swan* and *Singers* can i be cheeky and ask how much you've spent so far on cloth nappies. Its only because i've fallen a specific brand of nappy and was going to get a kit and its partially because i find looking into other brands more complicated. But i'm a bit worried its a bit much xx


----------



## singers_love

Which Brand do you like?? I have been obsessed with getting some Fuzzi bunz elite, the best places I have found to get them it second hand forums - Are you on facebook, I could send you some of the ones I belong to, and they have all been quite good so far.. Proabably spent about £150 (maybe more) but I have 20 of one brand (cant remeber which one and am being way to lazy to get up and have a look) 8 Tots bots (So are new these where in packets, someone just didnt get on with the brand, so didnt open them) 6 Fuzzi Bunz Elite ( Again these were used only lightly no stains, and all the boosters) 7 or 8 Baba & Boos - (Just loved the website and am in their fb group lots of cool patterns - (I got them at chrsitmas when they where in the sale) I also have 5 sized small ones, as all the others are BTP 3 are Tots bots teeny fits (got from Ebay but very clean) 1 Bambooty, and A itti bitti - I dont think I have any more! Im just obssessed.. To begin with I really wanted to get all new and bum genius but just couldnt afford them! My friend who got my intrested in the first place, suggested trying lots of different makes as sometimes one brand just doesnt fit one baby but will another.. Im sure I wont be able to not buy any more.. but thought I should wait now till she is born.. Also remember that as long as the ones you get are in good condition, you can always sell them on again on the different forums.. One website that is good is Cloth nappy tree.. Hope that helps.. If you want me to forwad you the FB groups just message me your name. Or I could tell you what they are called if you would prefer! I absolutely love cloth nappies, and if you have any questions that I might be able to answer feel free to ask!!! 
(I also have 50 newborn Huggies nappies disposable which I have managed to get free from various supermarkets, which I will be using in the house untill I have everything sorted with washing and what not, but I will be using the small sized nappies when we go out just because they are all soooo cute!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow you've got loads lol

I'm used to pre folds and wraps in work and i didn't fancy the idea of all in ones and having to change the entire thing so i found Little Lamb nappies which were practically what i'm used to except the inside absorbant bit is shaped not a pre fold. Here's the link:

https://www.littlelambnappies.com/nappy-kits/bamboo-nappy-birth-to-potty-kit

I was looking at this but as you can see its not cheap. 

I've heard of all the others but tbh didn't look into in properly. I've also been told the ebay cheapies are good but wasn'tt sure. Here are a few links for those. They look good i was just worried about the quality but i suppose i could buy on to see.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32081837...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4666wt_1014

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Unis..._Changing_Nappies_LE&var=&hash=item7b696c97a5

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/U-PICK-A..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item43a5038147

Some one from here also told me these sites are good for getting nappies which i had a quick look at:

Funky monkey pants
Fill your pants
Cheeks and cherries

I'll message you my name so you can send me the links :) xx


----------



## singers_love

I have a couple of Ebay cheapies which seem to look alright just a bit bulkier thatn the other brands... I will obviously have to wait to see how they perform. Have asked to be yout friend on FB then will add you to the groups and you can see what you think and take yourself off if you want to.


----------



## singers_love

Also the ebay ones are so cheap.. and the patterns are cool!!


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations CeeDee she's beautiful.

Day 21 here, Grace is still in the nicu but she's off the ventilator and she's up to her full dose of expressed milk. She qualifies to move to special care, but last time that moved her she collapsed a lung and had to have a chest tube put in again and moved back to nicu, so they're not rushing her out this time. She passed 2lbs at yesterday weigh in. I'll try to post a pic later as I'm on my phone now, but I have loads of pics and videos on my Facebook if anyone would like to see her.


----------



## kimberley3

Dinah93 said:


> Congratulations CeeDee she's beautiful.
> 
> Day 21 here, Grace is still in the nicu but she's off the ventilator and she's up to her full dose of expressed milk. She qualifies to move to special care, but last time that moved her she collapsed a lung and had to have a chest tube put in again and moved back to nicu, so they're not rushing her out this time. She passed 2lbs at yesterday weigh in. I'll try to post a pic later as I'm on my phone now, but I have loads of pics and videos on my Facebook if anyone would like to see her.

Hi I was just thinking about you. Glad all is well. And well done for her getting pass the two pound mark. How are you keeping? I wouldn't mind seeing your facebook if your willing to share x


----------



## singers_love

I would love to see how she is getting on! Im glad that she is putting on weight, and that they are being careful with her! It must be very hard... Thank you for giving us a update!


----------



## beccad

Congratulations Ceedee! Gorgeous little girl xx

Dinah, glad to hear things are going well :hugs:


----------



## kimberley3

here is my scan from yesterday but she still kept hugging the placenta and putting her hand up lol so we got a few clear shots but the placenta is always up in her face hehe.
 



Attached Files:







baby29weeks.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## singers_love

Great Pic Kimberley! She always had her foot in the photos I got!! And the sonographer said she has long legs!! 

I am currently really bored!! First Day of Maternity leave, and I have nothing to do! I did a bit of stained glass stuff this morning but she started moving around so much I decided perhaps she didnt like the smell or something (dont know if they can smell in there!) I am going to have to find something to do, OH doesnt want me wandering into town and picking up a new washing line thing, as I will have to carry it! I think its going to have to be taking the dogs out for a long walk!!! 

On the plus side, the MW turned up today with the home birth pack... Had a peek inside nothing exciting, apart from the little book you get (basically newborn notes) it is all so real, just need the baby!!! Also included is the hospital bands, incase we have to be transfered in, and the baby one is sooo small!! Really cute, other stuff is really boring, gloves, sissors, apron, needles, and such... 

Hoepfully she will make her appearance soon, I shall have to start drinking more RLT, and eating Pineapples!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey guys

Fab scan pic *Kim* :)

Great news *Dinah*! Glad she is doing well and would love to see your stuff on facebook if you want to pm me. Can't believe its been 3 weeks already! Time really does fly :)

Well guys i had my scan this morning!!! :D :D It was amazing :happydance: We have a very wriggly baby on our hands lol They put me forward 6 days to 13+6 which suprised me and my EDD is now October 16th :D So i am one very happy girly today even though we did spend 3 hours there in total waiting for everything to be done.

Will upload scan pic. For some reason everyone thinks our baby is really big!?!? What do you think? 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan 13+6.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## singers_love

What a fantasticaly clear pic!!! What did the sonographer say about size? I have no idea whats big and what isnt. I loved having our first scan it was soo exciting!


----------



## wanaBmummy

They didn't say anything about the size just said we had a very wriggly baby :) From what i've seen of scans on here our baba's ther perfect size lol xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

So cute wana!!


----------



## Meadows

Dinah-lovely to hear from tou, and I'm pleased all is well. I too would love to see some piccys on Facebook please?!

Wana-how exciting that you've seen ur little one for the first time  so exciting. I'm sure it is absolutely fine size wise!


----------



## swanxxsong

Dinah I'm so glad to hear things are going well. I'd love to be fb friends to catch up!! That goes for any of you ladies as well lol. :)

Congrats CeeDee!! She is absolutely beautiful!
I paid about 200 USD so far Wana. I have about 18 or so diapers of various brands... and I keep buying lol. Some are used, some are new... just varies. I'm digging the pocket diapers especially. Prefolds I'm total crap with ATM lol. Trying to learn. ;)


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww great scan pics Kimberley and Wana!!! So exciting. :) I miss getting scan photos and my countdowns to ultrasounds :rofl: now it's a countdown to the first tooth since I think she's starting to teethe - though it'll probably be awhile before it actually peaks.


----------



## Dinah93

Have sent a Facebook pm to those who have asked for it (I think, if anyone else would like to follow Grace's progress and I've missed you, just yell at me :)) - but here's one of my favourite pics of her. It's a couple of days ago as she's lost the right to clothes since this was taken as she had another pneumothorax and was moved back over to nicu and so they need her just in her nappy to keep a closer eye on her. Poor thing is more nappy than baby atm as she's in a 5lb nappy and is only a 2lb baby, as her kidneys seem to work extremely well and she kept wetting through to the cot in the smaller nappies.
 



Attached Files:







462935_10150718439829437_661664436_8998935_1018113764_o.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 11


----------



## singers_love

Dinah what a gorgeous photo. Cant wait to see more on FB... 

Just bumming around today, hoping to walk this baby out! Going to walk into town, though it is raining! Woke up with BH this morning, so Have had some RLT then I will be walking!

How is everyone?


----------



## pink23

oh dinah she is so beautiful, I'm sure you are very proud. xx
I'm still here another week gone and only 3 weekends left to work and i am so glad as its been very busy on the department.
My new chest of drawers come so everything is now sorted. I have a drawer of re-usable nappies and all are ebay cheapies lol. Im hoping to use them earlier this time and save some pennies.
I think we have everything now so just waiting for a date now. hoping the amniotic fluid slows down and baby isn't too big xx
Hope everyones okx xx


----------



## Mazzy17

:cry::cry: im really missing my mum today! :cry::cry:

I live in Liverpool and she lives in Norwich (5 hour drive if i am lucky) Im going down to seem my family this weekend and i will get to see my neice and nephew. My neice Hannah has started to walk so i cant wait to see that and lil Harry was 10 weeks old yesterday! So i cant wait to give him squeezes! 

Anybody here go on thechive or theberry? there was a really nice motivational most on theberry earlier!


----------



## CeeDee

I woke up at 4am of April 12th because I felt a trickle of fluid going down my leg. I got up immediately and thought I had peed on myself. I was starving so I had a bowl of cereal and no more liquid trickled out so I went back to bed. I woke up at 7am and felt another trickle. I was worried, so hubby and I went to labor and delivery to get checked.

The triage midwife examined me and stripped my membranes and told me I was 3cm. She went off to check the fluid and determined that I was leaking a little bit of amniotic fluid, so I had to stay. She said I was contracting, but I was barely feeling anything. They put me in a temp room and just waited for an hour and a half. I was contracting, but they were manageable.

When I was moved to my laboring room at about 11am and I was given some Pitocin. My contractions got stronger, but manageable. Every hour or so I got more Pitocin and they finally got unbearable, so I asked to be checked and I was only 5cm, so I got an epidural. Unfortunately it only took on half my body and I was able to feel the contractions. They werent as bad, but they still hurt. At around 4:30pm, another anesthesiologist came in the room and adjusted my epidural, so it actually took away the pain. Not soon after that I had a strong urge to push and pushed her out in 4 contractions. I ended up with a 3rd degree tear.

I started crying when I heard her cry. My husband and sister were in the delivery room and they were so happy and excited. It was amazing to see her. She has been such a blessing. Other than latching issues because her mouth is so small she has been great. I was able to solve the latching issue by laid back position when breastfeeding. Now she latches like a champ.

I'll be back later to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
Just checking in to say hi. We're going along pretty well I think here at home. Loving being back in my own bed and getting as much sleep as we can when he is sleeping. I have my sister coming tonight for a few days so it will be nice to have the reassurance from someone else that we're doing all the right things.

*Dinah *- Grace is gorgeous. I'm glad to hear that things are going along ok with her too. How are you feeling? Any BP issues now?? 

*CeeDee *- how lovely is that epidural (when it's working). Mine was just bliss!!

I'll post my birth story when I've got some more time, need to go get ready for the next feed! 

I hope everyone else is ok.
xoxo


----------



## singers_love

Cee dee lovely story thank you 
Poppie glad everything is going well, 

I am also quite plased that everyone is being able to BF as I was slightly concerned I may have issues, but if you ladies can do I can to!!!

Still just waiting she is generally in the sunny side up position, but yesterday as I marched myself down to town (got really bad contractions) she managed to get into the right postition... (which Im really happy about) but having a feel again this morning seems she is back to back again!! 
My littlest blind dog is going in for teeth and spaying tommorrow, and I have a mw appointment, so hoepfully my BP wont be to high, if it is at least I will have an excuse!

How is everyone elses BP?? 

Who is next on the expecting date is it me?? Im also secretly pleased that everyone has gone in to loabour at week 38 so am hopin I am one to!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab photo's of Grace Dinah :)

Hope your feeling better Mazzy :hugs:

Great birth story CeeDee! Shame about the epidural but good you got it sorted after.

Singers hopefully she's in the right position when it comes time to push!

AFM I'm probs going to be in a few as i've had a headache since 4.30pm and its now 7.35pm. I think its cause i've had a long day, was up early and didn't sleep well tbh.

Also found out that one of the parents at nursery is pregnant and due around the same time as me. When we were waiting for our scan they came in and it was quite a suprise but we didn't really get chance to chat. But she rang today and spoke to me and she is due October 22nd so 6 days after me! We could end up in there at the same time lol xxx


----------



## Meadows

Yep! You're up next singers!!! Hope it all happens soon for you.

Dinah....amazing pics of little grace, thank you for letting me have a peak ;-) seems like she is getting stronger and stronger....she'll be home before you know it.

Mazzy....my parents live in Norwich too! I also share ur pain of living about 4.5hrs away from there! 

Wana- hope ur headache lets up soon.

CeeDee...thank you for sharing ur story....sounds like you did a great job at pushing her out! 

Pink...hello! Hopefully not too much longer for you?!

AFM...all is ok. I've got a growth scan next fri (will be 32+1) because of the earlier scare of higher than average levels of alpha fetal protein, so am hoping our little one is growing just as it should! I don't feel too worried, as midwife has been measuring me and I've always measured up ok across my bump, but we'll see......I'm wondering if at the scan they will be able to tell us it's weight roughly....does anyone know?

Anyway, hope you are all well x


----------



## singers_love

well had my MW appointment today, and the baby is 3/5 Palp? which I think is a good sign... THough the MW seemed not very hopeful! She said as my mum was late with both of her babies I probably will be to! She said Pineapple and currys dont work... she said it might if you put it somewhere else other than your mouth, but to be honest Im sure that would hurt!! She said, that accupressure and accupuncture tend to work, so If Im desperate at 42 do that! She said I dont have to have an induction if I dont want one, I can wait but to be honest, Im not sure Im going to want to wait at 42 weeks (which is when they will offer an induction!) Im just hopeing she wants out sooner than that!!! So Im going to have to go into Eviction process.. Im going to up my RLT, Still walking, though Its quite uncomfy at the moment, not ure what else to try?? Anyone got some suggestions?


----------



## swanxxsong

Stairs or, if your LO is in the right position, bouncing on a yoga ball? :)


----------



## beccad

Gosh loads to catch up on! My preggo brain isn't going to remember half of it, but I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well, including little Grace :cloud9: 

All quiet on the western front here. I've finished work now as the commute was causing me a lot of pain because of the SPD. I'm ok pottering around at home, a bit of pain when I do certain things, but it's pretty manageable so that's good news. We had a 3D scan on Tuesday and it was quite strange seeing her inside me like that. She definitely has DH's nose! She had lots of wrinkly skin all down her sides, waiting to be filled out with cute baby fat! Estimated weight at 30 weeks was 3lbs 3ozs, so she's on target to be an averagely sized baby, much like I was (7lbs 8ozs), which is good news. Neither too big nor too small!

Here she is (a bit squished looking!)

https://i43.tinypic.com/ejwsnr.jpg


----------



## Mazzy17

Gorgeous! x


----------



## Meadows

Lovely pics Becca......yeah how funny to think that that is what's inside ur tummy!!! She looks very cute  and a good weight too. 

Happy weekend to you all! X


----------



## pink23

becca the pics are really clear and beautiful xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab pics *Becca *:)

Well guys i'm turning a corner the past 3 days i've started eat small portions of cooked food!!! Its fab :) It doesn't make me feel sick anymore lol 

Also i've finally taken a 'bump' picture at 14+4 but i don't think i look as big in the picture as what i do in actual life lol 

AND i went 'browsing' at baby stuff with mum today and ...well...bought a few bits :D :D So we now have our first little stash of baby clothes :D :D They are all newborn but look huge lol I've taken some pics so will upload those as well for you to have a look at. Obviously we don't know the sex of the baby yet so we pickedd stuff that i'll be happy for either to wear. I LOVE love love the cow one :D 

Number 6+7 are an 8 piece set and all the dumbo ones are 3 different sets :)

Oh and hubby has been away today and tonight so has no idea yet that we bought anything lol :haha: 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







14+4 (1) to upload.png
File size: 456.9 KB
Views: 2









14+4 (2) to upload.png
File size: 377.6 KB
Views: 4









to upload 2.png
File size: 474.3 KB
Views: 6









to upload.png
File size: 482.5 KB
Views: 2









to upload 3.png
File size: 469.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanaBmummy

Here are the rest it wouldn't let me do it in one :/ xxx
 



Attached Files:







to upload 4.png
File size: 470.9 KB
Views: 2









to upload 5.png
File size: 480 KB
Views: 2









to upload 6.png
File size: 467.9 KB
Views: 2









to upload 7.png
File size: 477.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nanner

It has quieted down a lot around here! All the new babies must be keeping the mommies busy! I know that's my excuse!

Dinah- Grace is gorgeous. :flow:

Becca- Great pictures!

Wana- Isn't shopping for baby clothes fun?! I haven't done much of it myself since I got TONS of gifts and hand-me-downs, but I still browse. :winkwink:

Little Paige is doing awesome and is growing like a weed! I'll try to get some more pictures up soon!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls,
Just a quick pop in to say we're still around and yes, like Nanner, our little Fletcher is keeping us busy.

I had my sister come to stay for 4 nights, which was fantastic. She was able to offer lots of practical advice and also look after him while we caught up on sleep etc. We also had a nice trip to the shops too. He is pretty good for us though, having good sleeps in between feeds and feeding quite well. We had been topping him up with formula, but he gets most of his feeds from just me now that my milk is in good supply. Looking forward to the grandparents arriving later this week.

*Becca *- gorgeous scan photos!

*Singers *- how are you going??

*Wana *- have fun getting all your things together. It's so exciting shopping for all that stuff.

I hope everyone else is doing ok?? 

What's with The Bump tickers always being updated so we have that big message in our signatures?? Sigh.. I think I'm going to go find another ticker.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends.
:flower:


----------



## singers_love

Hey Poppie just awaiting the arrival! This morning I went running to OH saying look look I have got some show!!! He seemed impressed! lol It looked quite discusting to be honest! Hopefully this will mean there will be either more on the way, or something will start to happen! Yesterday spent alot of time with BH but they seem to have subsided today, so might go for a long walk somewhere and hope they start up again. 

How is everyone else? 
Wanna - Baby clothes are so cute! 
Nanner - Glad Paige is doing well! 
Becca - Great pics!


----------



## singers_love

Hello Ladies! Still quiet on the western Front! Its such a shame, just hoping and hoping she will make an appearance soon!

I am going for another walk today, to try to get things moving, as I was woken up this morning by almost pins and needle type pain in my lower bump, So am hoping this is going to start something... I hate all this waiting! 

My FIL is coming down on the day that in theory I would be induced (40 + 12) So am hoping she is here before then! 

More bouncing on the ball for me, untill the walk! How is everyone?


----------



## beccad

Hi singers, glad everything is ok for you and hope you don't have too much longer to wait! 

I'm feeling a bit deflated lately (emotionally, certainly not deflating physically :haha: ) at the moment, not sure why really. I just feel like it's such a long time to go yet although I'm sure it'll go past reasonably quickly. I think where I'm off work so early and am not as mobile as I would like to be with the SPD, I can't do as much as I was planning to do. The nausea is getting worse again too, and the retching has started up again! I've had some respite from that since about 22 weeks. It's not bad like it was in first tri, but still unpleasant and the thought of having possibly another 11 weeks of it is just getting me down somewhat. I keep thinking that I don't think I could do pregnancy a second time - nine months of morning sickness, well nausea and retching. But then another pregnancy could be totally different!

Everything seems to be fine with the bump so that's good. 31 week antenatal appointment tomorrow.

Wana, glad you seem to be getting better - must be nice to be able to eat a bit more normally again!


----------



## singers_love

I hope she makes her appearance soon too! The thought of another 3 weeks and then being induced is just depressing... Hopefully she will want to evict herself before then, so I can have the nice Homebirth Im hoping for.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
Just a quick pop in to post some pics of Fletcher :cloud9:

*Sleepy*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/IMG_1875.jpg

*In his footy gear*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/2012-04-21160929.jpg

*Cute!*
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/Poppiebug/20120421_144512.jpg



Hope everyone is doing ok. Come on babies!!


----------



## singers_love

So cute! He looks tiny!! I wish my little one was here... Im just waiting and waiting! Hopefully soon!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Lush pics Poppie x


----------



## singers_love

Well It turns out that my show isnt show, it is my Mucus plug.. So not as far on as I thought... But its still going ok... Am having quite a few painful BH.. How is everyone else out there.. All very quiet! the 8 junebugs are obviously taking up alotof time!


----------



## Meadows

Gorgeous pics poppie 

Singers.....hope ur little one hurries up for you!! Either way, the end is in sight, really not long now!!! Yikes!!

Becca.....sorry to hear ur feeling a bit rubbish...sending hugs to you.

I agree....it has all gone very quiet in here!!! Just proves how much having a baby changes ur life! No popping on the Internet all the time!!!

I'm ok.....32 week tomo. I have my growth scan on fri, am looking forward to seeing little one again  just over 5 wks til I finish work! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## kimberley3

Hello hope all are well I keep reading but forgetting to post duh! All our little babies looking beautiful and I hope you feel better soon becca I finish work next Friday so Iill plenty of time on my hands wondering how I will deal with it. Just found out I have my oh graduation around middle of June or the end and I will be 39-40 weeks ah! Hope I can make it through without going into labour I really don't want him to miss it!amy grace is so cute I watched her video today and it was amazing to see her playing with her fingers so much glad things are going well how much does she weigh now? Hope all are well. X


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well if you think its quiet now just imagine how i'm going to feel!! You'll all have had your babies by June and I've got August, September and October on my tod!! :( lol xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Thats another friend pregnant! One night stand and no idea who father is! LIFE SUCKS! :sad2:


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw Poppie, he is adorable! :hugs:

FX she comes soon Singers!

I've been crazy buys here, moved with my mom for a few days while Chris finished tax season (his 18+ hour workdays made for me going crazy all alone lol) so I'm now settling back into being home, and have been prepping cloth diapers like crazy. I started what, 2...3? weeks ago and now have 28 diapers. :rofl: Addicting.


----------



## singers_love

Swan I am currently awaiting another parcel with some nappies in by Pop-in, the prints looked so cute on the net, I couldn't resist!! On Facebook I belong to some groups that sell nappies, is it the same in the US?? perhaps search preloved or just nappies, or is it diapers in the US :wacko: 

I had a little bit of bloody show last night!! So I am going to be bouncing, and walking today to try to get things moving!


----------



## beccad

Mazzy that must be such hard news to hear. It does shock me when I hear of people falling pregnant so easily, especially without intending to do so :hugs: Not knowing who the father is either... That's far from an ideal situation I guess... How long have you been trying now? Did you start in June or were you before/after?


----------



## swanxxsong

Singers, I'm part of a swap group that's mostly US girls, a few Canadians, but they're practically the US ;) haha and also a couple of co-op groups. Have you found any co-ops? If not, they're amazing. So fueling my addiction. I'm waiting on 5 more to show up on my doorstep, as well as some CJs BUTTer, then I'll have 30 dipes. :rofl: Oh good lord, how things have changed in just a month! ;)


----------



## Poppiebug

Just a quick pop-in to see how everyone is doing??

*Singers *- have you popped yet??

*Mazzy *- :hugs: :(

We have both sets of grandparents here at he moment. My parents will be here for 2 weeks as DH will go back to work tomorrow and his parents should be off tomorrow hopefully. It's been nice having his parents here, but it's just not the same as having your own. Also, they smoke, so they spend most of the time outside smoking and hardly have any time cuddling Fletcher. I also hate the smokey smell they bring into my home. Sorry - in laws rant over. :(

Anyway, I will get around to typing up my birth story and post it soon.

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend. xoxo


----------



## singers_love

Poppie, What a lovely picture you have! No I haven't popped yet.. Just getting ever and ever bigger! I am hoping I have popped by the time I go to the MW on Thurs... So I don't have to go!!! 

I went to a birth awareness class yesterday about how to have a more Hypno type birth which was quite informative but I think perhaps the visualiation of the baby coming is a bit late for me, she just seems to comfy! 

I did think I was in labour last night, I woke up to go for a wee, and had very bad back pain, and a funny tingling, But decided that if it was going to progress something It would whether I was awake or not, so spent a while trying to get comfy and then went back to sleep! I should of thought really, if it was I wouldnt have been able to. I suppose it is a positive sign though that things are probably moving around down there. 

I think the course gave me one thing which was I have decided that I am not going to agree to induction (unless of course its harming the baby) and that I will let her come out in her own time. I may have to stick to my guns, but I really really don't want to have to go into hospital so waiting for her to come naturally will be the best bet I think.

Swan I got my two Pop ins and they are gorgeous!! I love them... It is definitely addictive.. I think that they really need a warning on them! Swap group 

Anyone looked into the amber necklace as a teething tool, obviously I am no where near that stage but thought I could buy some beads and knot my own necklace while I am awaiting her arrival, but wasn't sure whether anyone had heard anything about the positives or negatives? 

Ah well off to get some RLT see if pops her out!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend..


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Singers!! I just ordered a custom Hunger Games diaper. I cannot wait for it to arrive!!! :D It is a total addiction, absolutely insane! haha.


----------



## singers_love

Ohhh custom nappy.. would love to see it... I found a person I think its wild child nappies, which I absolutely love, but just cant justify the money at the moment.. but I might ask for it for christmas As I just love them

https://shop.wildchildnappies.com.au/products.php?product=L'Amour-%2d-French-Beauty-Sz-2

https://shop.wildchildnappies.com.au/products.php?product=L'Amour-%2d-French-Connection-Sz-1

those are the two I like the most!! 

Well I had what I think must be bloody show today, quite alot of it to... so I am hoping this means things might start soon.. Am going to do some relaxation techniques later, and visualisation of having the baby hopefully it might, work, other than that I have hoovered, walked, about to take the dogs out again... trying to get things moving!!! How is everyone else?


----------



## swanxxsong

https://www.facebook.com/#!/CountryBumKidsClothDiapers Here is the woman from whom I am buying my custom. Once it's completed, I'll let you know! :)

Oooh, that sounds like a good sign! I do hope she comes for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Nanner

Poppie- I just love your pictures. You're little guy is adorable! :baby:
I completely understand needing to vent about inlaws. My father inlaw is a chain smoker too. Plus, they brought a Grandmother inlaw with them. Although she's a caring person, she is only good in small doses! It was really awkward because they came during Easter weekend and she's Jehovahs Witness. :wacko: My patience was long gone before they were! :growlmad:

Mazzy- Sorry to hear your news. It's so frustrating how it can work out. 

Singers- Sounds like your turn is right around the corner! :thumbup:

I have a question for the ladies that had an episiotomy. It's a little TMI, but how long was it before you were able to have sex? I'm a bit concerned (and very frustrated). It's been nearly seven weeks and I'm still not quite "up for the task." My last appointment with my doc was about a week and a half ago and he said then that I should be ready to go. Maybe I'm just being overly cautious?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone, I hope you're all well.

*Singers *- thats sounding very promising for you. Can't wait to hear some news soon.

*Nanner *- Yeah, inlaws can be testing at the best of times, but with the added stresses of having a new bub it just seems to compond things. I had an episiotomy too, obviously it's only been 2.5 weeks for me so can't give any advice on that front. How is yours feeling? I've been having warm salt baths when I get the chance to hopefully speed up the healing process. I am not game to have a look down there though to see how things are going just yet. It does still feel a little tender though.

The pic in my signature is from Fletcher's modelling session that he did for a photography workshop. A friend of mine sent me a link just after he was born for a photographer running a workshop looking for 2 week old (or under) newborns to model for a posing workshop she was having. Luckily she still had places left, so we went along and Fletcher (and some other bubs) were posed by her as she explained it all to the students and for our time we get all the shots she took on CD for free. She would normally charge over $300 for a client session, which is something we wouldn't have ever done, so it just real luck we got in for the workshop. We haven't got our CD yet, I just pinched the image from her Facebook site! I love it so much :)

Anyway... feed time... gotta run.

:flower:


----------



## Nanner

WARNING: TMI:blush:
Poppie- I think I'm pretty much healed but am still very nervous. I had a period this week and was able to use tampons. The "stretching" feeling during sex just gives me a bad mental picture, but it's not painful just uncomfortable. Needless to say that our bedroom hasn't seen much action lately! :sex: I hope I'm back to normal soon.


----------



## singers_love

Well ladies, Woke this morning, had more pink mucus - rather than the definitely bloodyness of it yesterday... I had Back pain in waves this morning, and she has been moving like a she is doing salsa! I hoping this means she will soon be on her way, have been for a walk, and got a very bad stitch on my left side, I think I may go for another walk a bit later... Bounce around on my ball, I don't really know what else to do.. Just hoping.. I am going to also do some birth visualization in case that helps! I cant help, Poppie or Nanner, but hope everything works out soon!


----------



## beccad

Happy due date singers!

Nanner, with regards to DTD, could you try some less _invasive_ options, so to speak?


----------



## singers_love

Thank you Becca, think she is far to comfy.. Had a chat with OH last night, and we have decided just to wait until she is ready to come, so am not going to have a sweep if I am offered one this week, and am going to refuse an induction, just wait and see when she is ready. I realise this means I'm going to have to have extra scans and what not, but I think that as long as she is healthy in there, I feel a bit mean forcing her out!! Im sure she will eventually come out.. So I will just have to wait!! 

How is everyone else? Babies are keeping everyone busy... Think I might change my sig.....


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, just popping in to catch up before I head to bed. Fletcher had a weigh in today, another 320g on in 6 days! I can tell he is growing and putting on weight, it's amazing how quickly they grow and change.

Happy Due Date Singers. If there's no reason to force her to come out and you are happy to wait then do it. I think with the mucus and pains you've been having she won't be too far away.

I hope everyone else is well? I'd better go catch those Zzz's!

xo


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies. How is everyone? Grace gained another 110g since Saturday, and today passed the 3lb mark - she should be big enough to come out her incubator into a cot in the next 10-14 days :D :D :D 

Been having a few issues with my milk this week, I'm not sure if it's me or my pump, or a combination of both, but I'm getting a lot less than I'm used to - only about 30mls total from 20-25mins pumping each side. So today I got a prescription for Domperidone to try to bring my supply back, and I've rented a hospital grade pump which will arrive tomorrow, hopefully between the two I can get enough of a supply back to see me through long enough for her to start breastfeeding directly from me. 

Had my 'debrief' this morning at the hospital, discussing what went wrong in my pregnancy. The doctor said he wouldn't suggest I didn't have another in the future if we want more children, but he would give me a less than 50% chance of getting further along than I did this time. That's a lot to think about, much less than 27 weeks and babies can be very poorly, I'm not sure I could knowingly commit to having another baby with that as a possibility. Equally we never wanted an only child. He also advised we try to have another one sooner rather than later if that is our decision - at least a year after the c-section, but I'm likely to get further along the closer together I have pregnancies. 

Had a horrible week in the neonatal ward, one of the other babies (born at 28 weeks like Grace, and nearly 5 weeks old, just like Grace) unexpectedly took a turn for the worse over the weekend, and he died Monday morning. I feel for his family so much, I can't imagine what they're going through. After 5 weeks of being okay you don't expect anything to really go wrong - they're just feeding and growing for the most part.


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Singers!

Nanner, we DTD the first time after my 8-week appointment. I had a second-degree tear and they told me they recommended not having sex prior to that appointment, but that it wasn't necessary, per se. I wasn't feeling it until after my appointment though. Just tired, sore, etc. It didn't hurt a lot, though for some women it does, but it burn a bit and was very tight. Hubby was nice and (TMI) took it slow and easy. lol. It's gotten better since then. Not that we get much TIME for sex or anything, haha, but still! At least it feels good now.


----------



## kimberley3

dinah i am glad grace is doing well, she will be soon in that cot then in her own cot at your home :D that is scary information about having other children, its a hard one as if you go ahead and try for another child could you deal with all the worry? but then on the other hand the baby would be worth it but its all so hard and very early to be thinking about this. but at the same time the right time to be thinking about it if that all makes sense!. 

that must of been really hard for you :hugs: your such a strong person to be dealing with all this, the family will be in my thoughts. that poor family. :( x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi Ladies,

im not very good at posting anymore i know, but I am super busy since ive been back home.

Cerys is now 3 months and I honestly dint know where its gone, she is a real little character and a little chubster too! She is a really smiley baby and is always laughing at her sister, who is a bit hands on! Daisy is just dying to play with her all the time its so sweet.

Daisy started nursery last week, just 3 afternoons a week, she loved it at first but now she cries everytime she goes. But she did have a telling off last week as she was naughty, she pulled the teachers hair and hit another child, but they understand she may have some issues what with everything shes been through, just got to give it time.

Gary is still doing brilliantly, his speech is back to normal and he is his same self personality wise, still has his dry whit! he does have some problems remebering birthdays but nothing that cant be solved with a diary lol. He has just begun learning to walk as his left leg has come back to life a little, his arm is still completely dead but who knows! He is still waitong to have a plate in his head but it should be anytime now. He has been home (to my parents house) twice now and will be on monday its lovely to be kinda normal and out of the prying eyes of the hospital! He should be allowed to come for whole weekends soon.....I cannot wait for that for obvious reasons ;-)
I am not religious but I really do think that its a miracle how well he is doing, 4 months ago I could never imagined that life would be looking so good!

I do get daily emails for this thread and it has got alot quieter since all the babies have been born, so im glad im not the only one!

Dinah - I am so glad that Grace is doing so well, i bet the time has gone real quick for you? I must be real scary watching other familes go through such difficult times. :hugs:

Singers - Go get jiggy with hubby and bubs will soon be out lol. Good luck and i know how frustrating it is to wait, I couldnt do what ur going to mind, I begged for induction lol

Nanner - Cant offer any advice there hun, I did have a 2nd degree tear but obvouisly not DTD yet!

How are all the new babys and mums doing?

Heres some new pics of Cerys!
 



Attached Files:







611.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 1









631.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1









624.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









553.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## singers_love

Dianah - Grace looks great on FB she looks like she is really progressing well... It must be very hard trying to make that decision about more children now, especially with what you are currently going through, did the dr say that all the pregnancys would be the same, as they are always going on about how different they all are... 

Welsh - Thanks for the update.. Its great that everything is going so well! I just dont want to go into hospital... So thats y Im against an induction... THough spoke to the MW today and she was saying that there is increased risk on Miscarridge if you wait past 42 weeks... and I couldnt cope with that knowing that it was my fault....So am going to have a look on the net and see what info is out there about that! 

However the baby is apparently though still Back to Back, in a positive position slightly more on her left than back to back... Also she said she was very movable... so in my mind that means perhaps she is an ok size... (not to big!) she also said that she was low down in the pelvis, and if she could get into the pelvis being back to back, then she could most likely come out of the pelvis which ever way up she is... So thats positive to! 

So Im just hoping she comes this week... Oh wont DTD as when he had a poke around :blush: he could feel her head.. and he doesnt want to give her a head ache!! :haha: 
So as much as I find research saying look it makes a difference, he finds something that says no it doesnt!! So Im still drinking RLT, and Doing EPO Im walking, and bouncing... and visualizing... Hoping something will kick it all off! 

How is everyone else... no more BP issues with anyone??


----------



## Poppiebug

Evening ladies,

*Dinah* - great to hear Grace is going well. Would love to see more pics of her. That is sad to hear about the other baby.

*Welsh* - great to hear from you and that things are going as well as can be expected with your family.

*Singers* - Still sending those eviction vibes! Come on bubba!!

No real news here, had a nice trip to the shops today. Always good to get out.

:)


----------



## swanxxsong

Dinah, glad to hear Grace is doing well and passed the 3 pound mark - great for her! Best wishes with your supply; maybe try some mother's milk tea? Fenugreek is great for helping a supply when it's floundering. I bled a little after starting (and stopping) the mini pill, and it threw off my supply briefly. I took fenugreek and boom, back to normal. Will be praying for you all as you continue with Grace, as well as with the decisions that lie ahead. :hugs: And a special prayer for that family who lost their little one. Just so disheartening. :|

Glad to hear things are going well for you Welsh! I always think of you and your lovely family. :) Thanks for posting an update, and glad to see how positive it is. Your OH just looks so happy with his little girl. :D 

Hang in there Singers! I hope she decides to make her grand entrance soon for you! 

As for us, Aria continues growing rapidly, and will be 4 months on Monday. Holy crap. lol. She's been grumpy this week, and sleeping less well - perhaps teething? But she's managed to roll from back to tummy this week too; she gets peeved because she hates tummy time and that's her end result from rolling, so it's a process of rolling, crying because we're on our tummy, mom flips us over and boom, repeat cycle. lol. She's a bugger with quite the attitude. ;)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all 

I suck at posting now because it got quiet and i got to be honest i though 'oh i'll post later' and never did lol

Glad to hear everyone is good.

Fab pics and great news about hubby *Welsh*

Sorry i can't help *Nanner*but good luck.

*Dinah* i've been looking on facebook and she's doing great :)

*Singers* hopefully it won't be too long. Sending you some labour dust :dust: :dust:

*Swan* can't believe she's 4 months. Fancy sharing some pics soon?? :D

*AFM* i have my midwife appointment next Tuesday which i'm looking forward to hearing baba's heartbeat :) I don't think i've grown much and am not feeling any movement yet. I'm eating practically like i was before pregnant now which is great :D and i don't have to eat as regularly any more. We just resigned our lease for the house for another year which is great but i doubt we'll want to move then either with a 6 month old baby.

xxx


----------



## beccad

Singers, I wouldn't worry too much about the stillbirth statistics - it does double after 42 weeks, but from 3 in 1000 chance to 6 in 1000, so still a very, very small chance. Things I've heard of that can help - on your hands and knees, pelvic rocking and climbing the stairs sideways like a crab (apparently opens out your pelvis). Might also help her to turn a bit?!

Dinah really pleased to hear Grace is doing so well, but so sad about the other baby :cry:

Poppie, glad everything is going ok!

Welsh, really good to hear from you and lovely that your little family is thriving and DH is doing so well!

Swan, would also love to see some photos - can't believe Aria is four months!

Wana, really pleased you're feeling better! Pregnancy sickness sucks!


----------



## Nanner

She's getting so big. I can't believe how fast they grow!!
 



Attached Files:







may 3.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nanner awww she's such a cutie :) xx


----------



## singers_love

What a happy little girl! My cousin had her baby yesterday, She had a little boy by C-Section (because she was so swollen they decided to get the baby out!) he weighed 9lb 7 oz!! She was due a week before me, so its intresting he was born on my due date! I will have to wait it out a little longer! My OH is hoping for Monday.. Im hoping for any day!! Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## swanxxsong

Time does go way too quickly! lol.

Here she is, Wana. Mama's happy lil bit! lol
 



Attached Files:







a1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









a2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









a3.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanaBmummy

awww swan you've got such a cutie too!! Hasn't she grown :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies, I'm so, so sorry I haven't posted in such a long time. I just had to give myself a break from the TTC forums and the stress of TTC altogether as it was getting far too much for me and as a result for hubby too.

I'm just (slowly!) catching up with you all and am loving seeing all your beautiful babies and bumps!

I will write a proper post soon - I just wanted to pop in with an apology and my congrats to you all! xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya MrsMel 

I was just thinking the other day that there were a few we haven't heard from in a while. 

There's no need to apologise, you need to do whats best for you and hubby!

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Mrs Mel! We've missed you!

Thanks Wana!

My diaper is done!! :D Here's my custom: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95410908.52671.161596413920270&type=1&theater


----------



## singers_love

Nappy is lovely!!! I love minki! and aria is soo happy!!! Sooo Soo cute! I love it when babies get a bit older, and start to have a lovely grin! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend... Im still pregnant!! Thinking about visiting neals yard and see whether they can help with anything else!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thank you Wana :flower: and thanks Swan! Have missed you all too :hugs:

Good luck singers, I hope you can find a way to speed it along!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, I hope you've had a lovely weekend. It's getting wintery here, so nice to snuggle up all warm.

*Mrs Mel *- lovely to hear from you. No need to apologise. We've missed you.

*Singers *- shouldn't be too much longer for you now.

*Nanner *and *Swan *- such cuties! They have grown so much!!

I can see Fletcher has grown heaps too, it's scary how the time flies and they will be walking and talking in no time!


----------



## singers_love

I hope she does!! Poppie

Nice to see your Mrs Mel.


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww Singers! :hugs: Hang in there!

Thanks ladies! Oh Poppie, I can't believe how fast they grow! It's bittersweet! :lol: But I love watching her smile and interact more and more every day. Totally melts my heart!

My diaper is in the mail system so I hope to get it soon. I cannot wait to get that on her! lol


----------



## singers_love

I would love to see a pic with it on!!! Feeling a bit fed up with the baby being to comfy situation.. especially as this week my appointment is on Wednesday, and I know we will have to talk about inductions, and sweeps and such.. and Im not just feeling a bit like.. Please just come out on your own... which probably means Im somehow unconsciously keeping hold of her..


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks ladies for being so sweet :blush:

I've been catching up on what I've missed - where do I start!

*Swan* - Aria is beautiful! I really can't believe how quickly the time has gone and how quickly babies develop, it's just amazing!

Congrats to you to *Poppie*, your little man is so cute and also to you *Nanner*! So lovely to hear about the births of the little Junebugs :thumbup:

*Dinah* - I really can't imagine what you've been through and it certainly sounds like you have some difficult decisions to think about but I'm so pleased that Grace is doing so well, what a remarkable little girl. I am sure she will continue to grow bigger and stronger every day.

*Singers* - I hope you're feeling ok, I'm not sure what things are meant to help naturally induce labour, but I really hope it happens soon for you.

Thinking of all the other expectant ladies too! *Wana*, so happy for you lady! Can't wait to hear how you're getting on and *Beccad *too.
And also *Kim, Meadows and Pink*. I hope you're all feeling ok and things are going well for you all.

And *Welsh*, so pleased to hear baby and hubby are doing so well.

So sorry if I've forgotten anyone, I'm sure I probably have, but it wasn't intentional :dohh: x


----------



## Mrs Mel

As for me....

It's been a busy couple of months! As I say, I was really feeling quite overwhelmed by trying and not succeeding each month so I had a little time out. We moved house in Feb which all went well.
We had also planned to go to the doctors last month, just to get some very basic tests done to make sure there wasn't any reason why it hadn't happened, but we decided to try for a little longer now we no longer had the stress of moving.
And, I am very happy to announce that this month I have my first ever :bfp:!!

It is very early days, we're both very shocked, incredibly excited but trying to remain cautious at the same time. But mostly just very pleased that it has happened naturally for us.

Going to the dr's on Thursday and, all being well, will be calling on you lovely ladies for your expertise on pregnancy and babies :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, I forgot *Lu-is* and *Ceedee*! Congrats ladies :) x


----------



## pink23

Congrats mrs mel x x


----------



## singers_love

Congrats Mrs Mel!!! Hope everyone had a good bank holiday weekend! Anyone doing anything for the jubilee??


----------



## swanxxsong

Mrs Mel! Congrats! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: I am so happy for you! That is great news, good luck at the doctor's office this week, and please keep us posted!

Thank you also for the compliments on Aria. She's mommy's little angel. <3 It is crazy how quickly they grow!

She had her four month appointment today, and it went well! 50% for weight, 75% for height! Growing like a weed haha. Doctor is proud of all her progress and even supported my wishes to do baby-led weaning with her, so we got the OK to skip cereal and purees. Was so exciting for me to get that news! Not that I'd have done it anyway, but still, nice to have support lol.

Singers, it arrived today so once I wash and prep it I will show you! :D


----------



## kimberley3

congrats mrs mel :D and thank you all is going well :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thank you everyone :)

*Singers*, some of the ladies on our street have organised a street party for the jubilee, so that should be fun! I think the plan is that everyone brings a BBQ to the front of their house - will be a good chance to meet all the new neighbours.
Let's just hope this rain stops eh? :)


----------



## Poppiebug

*Mrs Mel* - CONGRATS!!! :happydance: That is wonderful news :) All the best with your Dr's visit.

I saw my BP specialist today and of course my BP was perfect for him. He is happy for me to stay on the same medication for now and see him again in 2 months time. I'm pleased with that and in the mean time I plan on working on losing some weight and hopefully by then the BP will be back to normal.


----------



## beccad

Aww Mrs Mel I'm really happy for you! Congratulations! Lots of sticky vibes and I hope you are feeling well!

Not much to update for me, but will write again later - going back to bed for a couple of hours this morning!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies! It&#8217;s been awhile things have been wonderful and challenging. I love my moby wrap and so does Delaina. It&#8217;s nice being hands free and having her close. Breastfeeding has gotten challenging again. For some reason she flails her arms and kicks her legs when it&#8217;s time to feed. It doesn&#8217;t matter if she&#8217;s super hungry or not she just hates to be put into positions. I&#8217;m pressing on though.

Dinah, I hope you milk issues are resolved, hopefully the changes you made will produce more milk. Do they know what went wrong with your pregnancy? Is there nothing you can do proactively to ensure a healthy second pregnancy? Sorry to hear about Graces birthmate, it&#8217;s very sad and I hope the parents are managing.

Nanner, I had a second degree tear and I still haven&#8217;t looked down there. It doesn&#8217;t hurt or feel sore, I just haven&#8217;t worked up the nerve. Cute pic

Welsh mum, I am so glad things are looking good for hubby. What a blessing! Love the pics.

Singers, Hopefully baby is on the way.

Wanab, Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your appointment. 

Swanx, Aria is adorable. You must love that cute happy face!

Hello Mrs Mel, Congrats!


----------



## kimberley3

singrs i hope that baby makes her entry soon! bless her she must be mega comfy! 
i finished work last friday using up my annual leave then start mat leave on 4th of june :D but have offically left already :) i got some lovely gifts from work was nice to finally be away from the place tho now, caleb has finished uni as well on the same day so we have the rest of the time together now until little one arrives. im glad your all well, and hope life is treating you all good. wonder how jess and dodge are going on. 

here is a bump pic from moi, :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0480.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CeeDee

Pictures of Delaina
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









1-IMG_1873.JPG
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kimberley3

how cute ceedee and look at her hair!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

WOW it suddenly went crazy in here! soooo much to catch up on...

Firstly *MrsMel* HUGE congratulations :D sooooo happy for you :happydance: I'm sure everything will be fine at the docs :) 

Sorry to hear* Singers *that baby isn't moving, im sure it won't be long though.

*Swan* fab to hear that Aria is progressing well :thumbup:

Good to hear from you *CeeDee* and fab pics she's beautiful and her hair is great :)

*Kim* fab bump pictures!

AFM i've had a great day! :D I had my scan letter through for the 31st May so i'll be 20+2, sooooo excited for this :D Also had my midwife appointment today. She said everything seems great i'm back up to pre pregnancy weight after loosing with MS. She said that baby has a strong heatbeat, stronger than she would have expected for how many weeks i am. She asked if i could feel any movement because she could which was wierd because i couldn't lol

With the whole theory of the fast heartbeat sounding like a horse being a girl and a slower heartbeat sounding like a train being a boy, she said it sounded like a fast train to her lol which is helpful :duh: i thought it sounded like a horse lol but we'll have to wait and see. She put it down as 150 anyway. 

In other baby related news we bought a hand carved crib on the weekend (never planned on a crib) for £25. Its sooooo worth more,it is second had but still, i'll have to put a piccy on later.However half of it is still at the persons house as it didn't all fit in our car so we are picking that up tomorrow or Thursday. We have also bout out nursery bedding and mobile and decoration bits lol I was a bit overly eager haha but its nice to know its there now :) xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

*CeeDee *- Delaina is gorgeous! Love her hair!!


CeeDee said:


> Breastfeeding has gotten challenging again. For some reason she flails her arms and kicks her legs when its time to feed. It doesnt matter if shes super hungry or not she just hates to be put into positions. Im pressing on though.

Fletcher does this sometimes too, you've probably tried everything but I find that making sure he is tummy to tummy with me and my forearm and hand firmly on his back before trying to get him to latch on makes it a bit easier. Then once he's on I put my other arm / hand around his bum / legs stops him from flailing his legs about. 

*Kimberley *- gorgeous bump pics :)


----------



## singers_love

well had a MW appointment today.. Didnt quite go as planned, I commented that I wouldn't mind an induction pessary only if I could go home in between, and everything seems to suddenly get completely out of my control and im booked in for one next tuesday...and am seeing a consultant tomorrow to ask about going home..Im slightly bemused as I haven't even had a sweep yet, and wont even be 42 weeks... So tomorrow going in to hospital to argue my case and if they are still not happy then I wont be having one, and im considering saying no anyway I want to wait till at least 42 as some babies dont want to be born then anyway! Im just hoping she comes on her own. I also feel abit like, I wanted to HB so I could be in control, and suddenly opening my mouth about induction it is already out of my control... So Will be taking it back tommorrow.. Also spoke to neals yard today, to try out all their homeopathic remedies to help kick start everything.. Which I would much prefer... Feeling very upset and tired at the moment, perhaps today was not the day to go to the MW!! Hope everyone is having a good week, and no one else will be late like me!!!


----------



## Nanner

CeeDee- What a cute baby! I just love her hair!
I'm pretty much healed now, but still seem to feel it a bit. My hubby assures me that it looks perfectly normal. I did find that it's much more comfortable to stretch it on my own before "getting busy." :blush:

Singers- I agree with you about waiting for an induction. I would wait until 42 weeks before being induced. Unless you have medicals reasons, it probably isn't necessary to do it before then. Besides, you LO might decide to come naturally between now and then. :winkwink:

Poppie- Glad to hear that your BP issue is getting better. I hope you won't have to worry about it much longer. 

Wana- I'd love to see a pic of the crib when you can. I love handmade furniture.

Kimberely- Looking forward to hearing your baby story soon!

Mrs. Mel- Glad you're back and congrats! That's such exciting news!


----------



## singers_love

Thanks Nanner, 

well we have the consultant today, and Im going to see whether I can push it back to Friday, or Saturday or even Monday, just to give her the most time possible, though I think that my OH is starting to worry that something might go wrong, and wants me to think about it carefully if the Consultant says I can go home... Though tuesday wouldn't be very good for me, as OH Father is down, and as I don't want anyone here if I do go in to labour either he has to get the train home, or he is going to have to stay with our friend... Which wouldn't be that great timing, and I wanted at least 5 days before all the relatives come down and they would come down at the weekend (OH mothers a teacher) if she were born, tuesday/wednesday/thursday or friday... I don't know just feel a little upset about it stlll... And guess what my Blood pressure that has been perfect though out my whole pregnancy I mean like 120/75 or less, shot up to 130/85 yesterday, which I assume is because of the stress of this induction stuff..... I am trying Blue Cohosh, and numerous other teas, a massage oil, to try to get her out! I had a chat with her this morning, about coming out now... but she isnt really being very helpful! 

Hopefully the consultant will give me a sweep, which I haven't had yet, which might start things off... Or at least tell me whether everything is going on ok in there... It might be once thats done it starts everything off! 

Sorry to rant a bit... though I think its more disappointment.. though at the end of this what feels like very long long 9 months I will have a baby!!!


----------



## beccad

Ah singers I really feel for you. You don't have to go for induction right away when they tell you (you can ask for them to scan you to check the placenta and such like), but most health authorities won't let you have a home birth after 42 weeks anyway, so you'd still have to go to hospital. It's really crap, but I will keep hoping that she comes of her own accord before Tuesday! Definitely push for a sweep - I thought they did these things as standard at 41 weeks anyway?

Is there any discrepancy between your LMP due date and the scan due date? Did you know when you ovulated? I've heard of people arguing their case for a delay in induction if the dates differ...


----------



## kimberley3

Just a quick message singers just think about the blue cosh or what ever its called I seen a thread on here by a health person in nicu that its bad for baby and mother could be wrong but I'm sure she said never to do it. Just had to tell you as it.flagged red in my head when I read it. Sorry its short but I am on my phone and in a rush but did not want to go without saying that x


----------



## singers_love

Becca - Well having spoken to the consultant basically made me feel really really guilty that I was putting the baby at risk, that something bad would happen... and that no matter how much monitering they did they would only know the baby was alright at that moment... I have managed to get them to puh it back till thursday night, so at least in my head she has had till 42 weeks... then hopefully the first pesary will work So that OH doesnt have to go home, and we might a baby by friday... 

They gave me a sweep and the MW said that it was very favourable... She could get her fingers in , and said that she thought she could feel hair... She said when they feel through the waters, if the baby is bald then its tight and smooth, and when they have hair its rough... Which is quite exciting! I have had lots of Backache, and cramping, as well as alot of blood like stuff, So hopefully that will start something... and if not, I can go back on Monday to have another one, So really Im doing as much as I can.. 

So at the moment, I am hoping and praying that she makes her appearance before that time so I can have a HB still... After 42 weeks they do let you have a HB but you have to have a more experienced MW.. There is only one day difference between my dates and the scan dates, so not really a difference at all. 

Kimberley - Its only bad if you dont take to the proper dose... Effectly not to much.. each day, so I have only been taking it to the proper dose... and the massage oil and such is very nice.. as is the two different teas...

Hope everyone is having a good week... I think I have to do some relaxing, and visualization techniques, to move this baby out!


----------



## swanxxsong

good luck Singers, bless your poor heart!


----------



## kimberley3

singers_love said:


> Becca - Well having spoken to the consultant basically made me feel really really guilty that I was putting the baby at risk, that something bad would happen... and that no matter how much monitering they did they would only know the baby was alright at that moment... I have managed to get them to puh it back till thursday night, so at least in my head she has had till 42 weeks... then hopefully the first pesary will work So that OH doesnt have to go home, and we might a baby by friday...
> 
> They gave me a sweep and the MW said that it was very favourable... She could get her fingers in , and said that she thought she could feel hair... She said when they feel through the waters, if the baby is bald then its tight and smooth, and when they have hair its rough... Which is quite exciting! I have had lots of Backache, and cramping, as well as alot of blood like stuff, So hopefully that will start something... and if not, I can go back on Monday to have another one, So really Im doing as much as I can..
> 
> So at the moment, I am hoping and praying that she makes her appearance before that time so I can have a HB still... After 42 weeks they do let you have a HB but you have to have a more experienced MW.. There is only one day difference between my dates and the scan dates, so not really a difference at all.
> 
> Kimberley - Its only bad if you dont take to the proper dose... Effectly not to much.. each day, so I have only been taking it to the proper dose... and the massage oil and such is very nice.. as is the two different teas...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week... I think I have to do some relaxing, and visualization techniques, to move this baby out!

im not sure how any of it works, i just felt if i didnt tell you and something did go wrong (which i dont think at all im just over anxious anyway) i would of wished i had said something, i could be totally wrong about it but something just flashed in my head about it. hope i didnt offend! i do feel sorry for you, i hope you do get your hb but if you dont just think how great your doing and you will have your little baby at the end of it all x


----------



## singers_love

Kimberley, No you didnt offend me at all, sorry if It came off like that! I always have to say things to!! 
Still feeling upset generally, but am going to be doing more visualization and relaxing today, and of course walking! So she can come out on her own!


----------



## kimberley3

No it did not come across like that I was just making sure.I feel sorry for you. Must be hard I'm hoping I don't go over. Has the sweep made any difference today? When are they offering you a second one? X


----------



## beccad

Good news about the sweep singers! Will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## singers_love

Well have had tons and tons, of bloody mucus, since about 20 mins after the MW did it, still slightly there now, also had lots and lots of contractions yesterday afterwards, and then I went for a long walk, up and down hills, (about 2 hrs) and then spent most of the evening on the ball, bouncing away! 

This morning still have some back ache, though that seems to be subsiding, but havent been out yet, as I have been relaxing and trying to get my head round everything. Still my tummy is hardening every so often, just no pain, so am assuming its more BH. OH is home early today, so we will be unboutable taking the dogs for long walk tonight (dont know how happy they will be about that!!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

sounds think things are starting then signgers :)

on another note what have they done to B&B?? It a stupid layout know and how do you upload pics etc now? x


----------



## wanaBmummy

never mind my computer must of been having an ab dab lol x


----------



## beccad

Mine went weird for a bit too wana - I clicked on the unread posts link and I got just a list of thread titles and no other information about which board it was in or anything. Went back to normal after a few seconds!

Singers, hope everything is moving along for you, or that you've had your baby!


----------



## singers_love

Nope she is still in there! Been having mucus though since my sweep, and I have another booked for Mon, but I have had a word with her and we have come to an agreement that she is going to come today. So Im off for another long walk to get things going!! hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Poppiebug

Fingers crossed for you singers!!

It's Mother's Day here tomorrow, my very first :) I know Fletcher has bought me a present (because I was there with him and his dad when they bought it!) which will be very lovely. We'll be going for lunch with my parents, they are still here, and also my brother and his family. They haven't met Fletcher yet, so it will be nice also.

I hope everyone is doing ok??


----------



## CeeDee

I hope things get going for you Singers. Maybe she'll come on Mother's Day that would be so special.


----------



## singers_love

currently getting quite alot of back ache, so am hoping thats a good sign.. am going to spend some time bouncing on my ball see if that gets her going!


----------



## kimberley3

singers_love said:


> currently getting quite alot of back ache, so am hoping thats a good sign.. am going to spend some time bouncing on my ball see if that gets her going!

good luck i hoep this is it!!!


----------



## pink23

hope baby is here soon singers.xx
sorry i havent been around. ive been so busy with hospital appointments or even just sleeping lol.
my bp is up so im having extra appointments to keep an eye on it. i have already had steroids so baby may come soon.
hope evryone is doing ok xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh was hoping to come in and hear that *Singers *had the baby! Come on!! LOL!!

All the best *Pink*. Good on you for resting as much as you can.

I had a lovely Mother's Day. I received a new Pandora bracelet with 2 charms from Fletcher. We also had a lovely lunch with my parents and my brother and his family.

I hope everyone had a good weekend :)


----------



## singers_love

She stills there, though lots of backache made me think maybe something was going to happen! Im off to look round the grand designs exhibition today, so hopefully my water will break in the middle of that! That will be something to tell her, when she gets older! Have another sweep booked for tomorrow, but to be honest I have been having loads of mucus since the last one, so hopefully she will say its going to happen soon!!! Hope everyone had/is having a good weekend!


----------



## singers_love

well ladies, I had another sweep today, Apparently Im 2-3 cm, and my waters are bulging, the MW said that she could have broken them, if she had wanted to! (Im laying there thinking DO IT!!!! DO IT!!!!) but no... having another sweep on Wednesday, and then having a scan on thurs that way I can see what the placenta is up to.... also have another appointment with the consultant, because basically he is the only one who could say yes to me going home.. Im now wondering whether if she is ok, I could go slightly more over... OH isnt that happy about it, but I will have to speak to him when he gets home... We shall see... Hope everyone had a good weekend..


----------



## kimberley3

nearly half way there  lol shame she did not break them, little will be fine have you had any more pain? are you still aloud a home birth? i hope it happens soon everytime i come online i always check to see if its 9 babies born!


----------



## beccad

Does sound like you're about to go any second singers!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck *Singers*, you must be getting so restless, bless you. I really hope it happens soon for you.

*Kim*, lovely bump pic and *CeeDee* what cute photos!

I still can't quite believe I'm pregnant, I'm not sure when it fully sinks in?


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> Good luck *Singers*, you must be getting so restless, bless you. I really hope it happens soon for you.
> 
> *Kim*, lovely bump pic and *CeeDee* what cute photos!
> 
> I still can't quite believe I'm pregnant, I'm not sure when it fully sinks in?

Even when I was in the full throes of morning sickness I couldn't get to grips with the fact that I was pregnant. I think it properly sunk in around the 20-22 weeks mark when I finally got a proper bump and was feeling regular movements, so more than halfway through :haha: Even now I catch sight of me in the mirror and am surprised at my appearance. When I look down at myself it just looks to me like I've got a bit chubby and have had an enormous dinner. When I look in the mirror of course I am teapot shaped :haha:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hopefully it'll be soon *singers*! fingers crossed for you :)

What becca said *MrsMel* I don't properly feel pregnant yet tbh. The 12 weeks scan made it more really and tbh MS took away from it a bit. I do think the 20 week scan and movement will be the next one to sink it in. I'm really looking forward to be able to feel baby :) 

I take it your doctors app went well then MrsMel? Have you figured out a possible due date yet? x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks ladies, I can imagine that it begins to feel real once you can really feel the movement - that must be amazing.

*Wana* - I haven't had my dr's appointment yet, silly me didn't realise you had to book a week in advance at our surgery (we've just singed up to a new surgery) so I booked last Tuesday for tomorrow morning, so me and hubby are off there first thing tomorrow :)

Based on my LMP, I'm due 14th Jan so that's the date I'm going with for now x


----------



## singers_love

I dont think I felt pregnant until the movements got more regualr, and I got more pregnant looking rather than just fat!


----------



## Poppiebug

kimberley3 said:


> i hope it happens soon everytime i come online i always check to see if its 9 babies born!

Me too!!! Bubba has to be here soon!

*MrsMel *- I sort of kept forgetting I was pregnant in the early days. I suppose I didn't have the horrible morning sickness and things to remind me all the time, but I'd just been going about my day and then think, oh yeah I'm having a baby, and smile to myself. 

We're going well, saw the nurse today and Fletcher has put on 630grams in 13 days and grown 4.5cm. He'll be out of his newborn nappies too soon. Growing so fast!


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel said:


> Thanks ladies, I can imagine that it begins to feel real once you can really feel the movement - that must be amazing.
> 
> *Wana* - I haven't had my dr's appointment yet, silly me didn't realise you had to book a week in advance at our surgery (we've just singed up to a new surgery) so I booked last Tuesday for tomorrow morning, so me and hubby are off there first thing tomorrow :)
> 
> Based on my LMP, I'm due 14th Jan so that's the date I'm going with for now x

Don't feel too disappointed if the appointment feels like a bit of a let down - all that happened at mine was that they told me to book with the midwife, asked me if I was taking folic acid, and gave me some leaflets. A bit of a let down :haha:

Singers are you still waiting? :hugs:


----------



## singers_love

Yep! Had alot of lower backache, and tummy tightening last night, am hoping bouncing on my ball and going for more walks will start things off again today.. She really must come today!!! I am going to start my round of massage, tablets, and what not.. hopefully to continue everything!


----------



## Mrs Mel

beccad said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, I can imagine that it begins to feel real once you can really feel the movement - that must be amazing.
> 
> *Wana* - I haven't had my dr's appointment yet, silly me didn't realise you had to book a week in advance at our surgery (we've just singed up to a new surgery) so I booked last Tuesday for tomorrow morning, so me and hubby are off there first thing tomorrow :)
> 
> Based on my LMP, I'm due 14th Jan so that's the date I'm going with for now x
> 
> Don't feel too disappointed if the appointment feels like a bit of a let down - all that happened at mine was that they told me to book with the midwife, asked me if I was taking folic acid, and gave me some leaflets. A bit of a let down :haha:
> 
> Singers are you still waiting? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks beccad, that's exactly what happened! She said 'you don't need to see me you need to see a midwife'! I did explain that I wasn't really aware of the correct procedure and she did soften a bit and explained that the midwife will take bloods and it'll be a fairly in depth appointment. So I've booked with the midwife for the 31st May where I'll be approximately 8 weeks.

It wasn't a great first appointment, definitely got the feeling the dr was annoyed I wasted her time! But still, appointment is booked and the receptionist also handed me some pregnancy leaflets which I'll read when I get home.


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, glad everyone is keeping well. Really hope your LO decides to put in an appearance soon Singers. 

Been reading but not had time to post as my phone hates BabyandBump, and I'm so rarely at home and awake. Grace continues to grow, the last week she's suddenly filled out and become a lovely chubby baby - she looks a lot less fragile and I can't wait for my next cuddle. Unfortunately I'm having to wait at the moment as she got another pneumothorax (hole in her lung leading to the lung collapsing). They've tried to drain the air but it hasn't gone well this time, so we're just waiting today for the specialist respiratory doctors at Newcastle to call us back today having looked at her scans to know what the next step is. 

For now though, here's a picture of my not so tiny girl who is now 3lbs 11oz.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0738.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## singers_love

I cant believe its been 7 weeks!!! She is doing so well. Hope the specialist has some helpful advice.. and is pro active!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab to hear she is filling out Dinah :) Hopefully they'll have some answers for you about he lungs.

MrsMel i went to my doctor first also however i had a better reaction and she was lovely about it and really excited for me. You've got your first midwife app the same day i have my 20 week scan :D My midwife didn't take my bloods on my first app it was just boring paper work. I had my bloods done at my 12 week scan along with BP, height and weight :) x


----------



## Dinah93

Looks like we're off for a few days in Newcastle. Hopefully she won't need surgery, but we need to do some tests there to see what the issue is exactly.


----------



## kimberley3

hope all goes well and i hope she doesnt need any operations. take care of all of you and i have postive thoughts for little grace she has proved she is a little fighter. your all in my thoughts x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Good luck in Newcastle and that Grace gets all the help she needs :) xx


----------



## Poppiebug

*Dinah *- lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear she's still having the issue with her lungs, hopefully they'll be able to sort her out in Newcastle. She is looking gorgeous and looks even more chubby than Fletcher! 

*Singers *- how you going??


----------



## singers_love

I am currently not sleeping! I had back ache, and tightenings every 15 mins all last night, and it has continued into today, so waddled, in quite a bit of pain and slowly to the hospital for another sweep, today, and had another MW having a rumage, all she said was that the pain was a good sign, and that things seemed that same as before - though how would she know as she hasnt been there before!! This sweep was quite uncoftable but I think it was because I was getting another pain as she started doing it. So tommorrow I have scan, and consultant... And as long as the placenta looks ok, because things have started happening we have agreed to push the induction back again! Im sure they are going to be so fed up with me soon!! HOpefully I will be updating with a baby shortly! Have a good day everyone!! Also dont know if anyone else had the weird weather yesterday, it went from sunny to hail and thunder storm in about 15 minutes!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

All the best Dinah, she's so sweet! And good luck Singers! x


----------



## swanxxsong

Grace is too precious!! :hugs: She's getting to be so big!

Singers, slap that girlie with an eviction notice! :rofl: Bless your heart, I'm sure you're about ready. :hugs: I hope she comes very soon for you. You're a trooper!!

Mrs Mel, I was still going, "Ahhhhhh, I'm having a baby!" when I was pushing. Soooo, for some people, I don't know if it ever really kicks in until you've got that little one in your arms. :lol:


----------



## singers_love

well still having "latent Phase pain" I suppose it is good that I'm already 2-3 Cm at least it means I only have 1 cm to get into Active phase!!! Which I have decided is definitely going to happen tonight!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm just poping in and hoping that it is a good sign we haven't heard anything from *Singers* in a little while now :)

Hope things have progressed for you and i've got my fingers crossed! :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I think it must be a good sign, hopefully
anyway :)


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh.... I hope she's having that bubba!! 

TGIF!! Love having hubby home with us for the weekend :)


----------



## beccad

Hopefully she's having/had her baby one way or another!

Wana do you have a bump yet?!


----------



## kimberley3

yeah lets all have our fingers crossed that singers is having that little baby!! 

Yeah wanna i wanna know lol if you have a bump too!
how is yours coming on becca? is baby still measurin big?

here is my bump picture 34 weeks today :d a few peopel say baby has dropped a little but i dont feel much different inside if that make sense apart fromw hen im walking around a bit i get the stinging pain in backs and hips a little bit thought that was normal for this time? any ideas becca?

oh here is my reccent bump pic :) x
 



Attached Files:







bbay.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beccad

You look great Kimberley! I know what you mean about aching. I spend most of my time lying down or bouncing on my ball. I'm just not comfortable otherwise.

I don't know if I posted this the other week or not, 33+4. Measuring about right now, well perhaps a cm over. It doesn't look that big though! (and my bum is not that small - some sort of optical illusion going on!!!) (and excuse all the mess in the background - DH was busy decorating the nursery)

https://i47.tinypic.com/35a5h50.jpg


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw ladies, your bumps are so lovely!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow *becca* and *kim* your bumps are coming along fab! 

I'll upload what i think i can call a definate bump picture tomorrow. I no longer fit in my work trousers or jeans lol My mum said to me 'are you sure your not 1 month a head?' and then a girl i work with keeps saying how big i am and said i look 6 months and that apparently she was the same size i am now when she had her 7lb baby which i find very hard to believe.

I really do not think i'm that big at all. You can all tell me what you think when i upload tomorrow :) x


----------



## beccad

Let the comments brush past you wana. In the same day I was told I was measuring six weeks big for dates I had someone tell me that I looked about ready to give birth (with 4 months to go) and that I hardly looked pregnant at all and very 'neat'.


----------



## singers_love

just to let u know ladies floria was born at 405 this morning weighing 8lbs 6. Not the hb tgat i wass expecting but thats a whole long story which i will write when i get home which will be mon 6r tuesday.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Can't wait to hear all about it and saw a picture of her on FB she's beautiful :) Congratulations!

Becca i'm not worried about it, people will always have oppinions. Also the same as you, the day i was told i looked 6 months my next door neighbour said i wasn't getting any bigger. I told her no i do have a bit of a belly and she turned around and said no i've been watching lol which i found quite funny. She is elderly mind so its not as creepy and rude as it may sound lol x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fantastic news, congrats Singers!


----------



## Poppiebug

YAY!! Congrats Singers! :happydance: I hope you are all doing well. Can't wait to see a photo. :kiss:

Great bump pics ladies. You all look so lovely.


----------



## beccad

Congratulations singers!


----------



## Dinah93

Big congrats singers. Can't wait to see a picture.

Please can you put Grace in your prayers today please. We've been moved to another hospital an tomorrow she's having surgery to remove half her left lung. We're scared but hopefully our little fighter will come through and be better for it in the long run.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thinking of you Dinah and little Grace x


----------



## Mazzy17

Hope my fellow junebug, bellys and babies and happy and healthy...going on for another cycle :nope:


----------



## Poppiebug

Sending thoughts and prayers to you Dinah and Grace. xoxox

Mazzy - hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Dinah, big hugs and will keep Grace in my thoughts today xxx


----------



## kimberley3

grace is in my thoughts, she is a strong little girl x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi girls

I will keep little Grace in my thoughts *Dinah*, i'm sure she'll prove to you once again what a little fighter she is :)

We went pram shopping yeasterday and i took hubby to where me and my mum had seen a pram and both fallen in love with it. When we walked in hubby lit up at the one of the first prams he'd seen....the same one as me and my mum!! :D So we have found our pram and absoloutly *LOVE* it! Its an Emmlajunga, the only downside is its not cheap :/. My mum and dad want to buy it for us but we have said we'll put money towards it as well because yes its that exspensive. The good thing about it is we'll deffinatly use it when we have a 2nd one so it'll get plenty of use.

Oh and i've finally taken a bump picture :) I'm bigger deffinatly but i don't think that big. Its funny though as i've looked back at the other bump pictures and think 'i was barely showing and though i was huge' lol xx
 



Attached Files:







18+5 (1) BnB.jpg
File size: 206.3 KB
Views: 2









18+5 (2) bnb.jpg
File size: 198.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## swanxxsong

Loving all the bump pics; you ladies look amazing!!

Finally Singers, congrats to you!

:hugs: for you Dinah!! Will be praying for you and Grace. Please keep us posted! :hugs:

:hugs: :dust: Good luck Mazzy!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Poppie, IDK if you can see this - I hope you can! - but I saw it posted on FB and thought of you. :rofl: TOO CUTE!

https://www.facebook.com/messages/5...5501439&set=oa.417679724924443&type=1&theater


----------



## wanaBmummy

i just tried and can't see it swan x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Dinah - Thinking of little garce, and sending lots of prayers. But she is such a little fighter im sure she will be fine xx

Mrs Mel - Congratulations - Happy and healtly 9 months!

Singers - I was so pleased to see we now have 9 junebug babies. And I really admire you for sticking to your guns and waiting it out, I know I couldnt do it! Congratulations x

Wanna - Your bump is so cute and neat 

Sorry if ive left anyone out, im sure I have!

As for me, things are really good. Hubby is still getting better and came to his parents yesterday for a BBQ as its my FIL 50th. It was so good to be as a family again. Cerys is a little chubster! She is completely different to Daisy. She cutting teeth already, im sure its a bit early? 

Is anyones LO on Colief? Cerys has been since 4 weeks and I am thinking of weaning her off it now but I am scared it will make her stressed again.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Glad things are going well *Welsh*.

Love your bump *Wana*, very cute!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Glad to hear all is well *Welsh* and that you got some family time together :)

Thanks *MrsMel* :D

Got to be honest i'm a bit gutted :( I have LOVED the names Sophia and Riley for years and they have never been popular around our area. I mat have said before how 2 girls i went to school with had little girls and named them Sophia. Also on baby and bump i've noticed a few Sophia's and Riley's. SO i decided to type it in on google to see how popular they have become...

Riley is 9th most popular and Sophia is 14th :( I always felt they were quite unique but obviously not any more. 

I'm sticking with them but i am kind of gutted as i didn't want them to have a common name. I remember having about 5 Sophie's in my year and god knows how many Tom's and i'm hoping our name choices don't end up the same.

Sorry for a bit of a pointless whinge but wanted to share xx


----------



## singers_love

Ok so here is the story! 

Tuesday night I started getting contractions about 1/2 hr apart, which was an issue with sleeping, but I got a bit of sleep. I had an Appointment on Wednesday at the fetal assessment unit so was 42 weeks exactly, for them to check up, and another sweep (that was number 3 and I was 2-3 cm and 80 effaced) I started getting more frequent contractions 3-4 every 10 mins, that went on through the night (again no sleep!!). Thursday had more contractions about the same frequency. I went for a scan of the placenta to check that it was still working and the baby was happy, all was OK. The contractions where more regular and stronger, and all in my back, so it was killing me to lay down, I had to sit on the edge of the sofa as the contractions where getting stronger and stronger. At 1 am on Friday morning we rang the community Midwife to come, when she arrived she checked me out, and I was 3 cm I could have cried!!! Again I didnt sleep Thursday Night, so Friday I had another appointment at the Fetal assessment unit at 12:30. At 07.45 my waters broke, and there was some greeny mucus in it. So I rang the Community Midwife and she told me to go to my appointment so at 12:30. I sat in the room contracting in quite a lot of pain, and the ladies that had been seeing me for the last 3 days I think knew something was up, and got me into examine me. Again more on the back laying (which was painful) They had a look and said there is a lot of meconium and that I would have to go to labour and delivery. To be honest at that point in time I was so tired, I didnt really care what was going on. So I waddled down to room on the Labour ward, and currently trying to write this story I cant really remember everything that happened next, I was introduced to the midwives, one put a Cannula in, between contractions, then someone examined me again and said, 4 cm 100% effaced.. It was all the work that was on my back, that was killing me and I couldnt understand why everything had to be done on my back!! They decided because of the meconium I would have to be put on the Synocotin drip to speed everything up, so that they could get her out quicker the Gas and air was very good, and just made me feel a little drunk my lips were numb, and I got that far away feeling you get when your arms seem to far to do everything!
However they explained that if they gave me the drip it would start hurting a lot more, so suggested either epidural, or Pethadine. Now as everyone knows I wanted a natural birth with only gas and Air. I was so tired, so said fine, give me the epidural. At this point (Im very scared of needles get cold sweats and panic) the epidural Dr came in, sets everything up, I had to be on the bed (pleased to be sitting up!!!) they took my temp, and it was 38.1 (very very high) so they take it again (its 37.8 still to high) so they gave me paracetamol, and start me on a drip and antibiotics, the epidural was done, which credit where its due, was not painful at all and not at all what I expected and shockingly must mention again not painful!! Then everything calmed down, everyone left, and I just sat/layed on my bed the epidural was given at about 7.00pm, I could still feel my legs, and to be honest would have preferred to be allowed to walk around, but they wanted to monitor the contractions and the babies heartbeat, so I just had to sit there They swapped shifts and the next midwife was a bit of a stickler, so I was practically strapped to the bed to sleep, however sitting up with ridiculously tights bands on which hurt quite a bit when I contracting, just sitting there, trying to sleep which obviously even though I was knackered it isnt very easy sleeping in the sitting up position!! 
I was then put on the drip to speed stuff up. At midnight, I was examined and had got to 7 cm which they were quite impressed with but suggested I get some more sleep but by about 3 O clock in the morning I really wanted to push, they midwife checked me and said, you need to not push, and wait for her to turn, you can start pushing a bit later. Now trying not to push is about the hardest thing I have ever done in my life!!!! I sat there trying so so hard not to push, my Midwife went on her break, and I had two others come in to baby sit me whilst she was away. Well whilst she away I said I cant not push, so they got the consultant who came to check on me and said, you can push now as the baby is there So I started pushing and after 8 pushes she was out!! I was pushing for 15 minutes in total and my original midwife only just made it in time to get her! She was born at 4 in the morning. Exactly (got the time wrong before as well as not writing her correct name will blame it on the baby brain) she was handed to OH, then checked because of the Meconium, I was a little shocked, as Im sure she was, but everything was fine, however after about 1 hr she was given to me, and I put her to my breast, and though she was obviously starving, (crawling to the breast trying to latch on) but every time she did, she got upset, and then the Midwife noticed that she wasnt breathing as well as she should, so the Paediatrician was brought to check her again, and they decided to take her to the special care baby unit just to check what was going on, but said she should be fine. We waited in Labour room, until I could go up to Post natal, where I was put on a ward with 4 other people and OH was with me, and then we were allowed to SCBU to check on her, well I just burst into tears, She was in an incubator with tubes, and drips, and beeps and after all the hormones, and the fact she had left me clothed and happy and now was not, It was so upsetting.
So currently she is in SCBU on antibiotics for an infection, and oxygen to keep her breathing well, and actually doing quite well, at 8lbs 6 she looks very chubby and fat compared to her counterparts in SCBU, they keep trying to do a lumber puncture but cant get any fluid so they arent sure whether the infection is going to turn to meningitis or just a normal infection, but hopefully (fingers crossed) if everything continues well we will be able to take her home at some point! 

So thats the story (I think) sorry its so long and I will attach a few pictures!


----------



## singers_love

After half an hour.
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beccad

Oh singers she's beautiful and what a good weight! But what an ordeal and I'm sorry she's in SCBU. I really hope she gets better very quickly and you can all go home :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Singers - she is gorgeous. Im sorry that she has to be in special care. I am sending prayers for a speedy recovery.

Swan - i cant see that link :( what was it?


----------



## pink23

Hi girls just a quick one baby esmae was born friday 18th may @ 11:32.
Here is the link of my hectic day -Esmae


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congratulations Singers although it sounds like a bit of a rough time. Hope she recovers quickly and you can have her home soon! :)

Wow congrats Pink can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures :) xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Awww Congrats Pink!! Another lovely lady. :kiss:

I'm sure she will be doing better in no time.


----------



## Meadows

Sorry i haven't been on here for ages ladies.......well i actually have been on here, but couldn't logon for some strange reason (it usually just keeps me logged in, but had signed me out) and then i'd forgotten my password and so after several e-mails later i can finally log on and actually write on here!!!

Firstly, a big congrats to you Mrs Mel.....so pleased for you and very exciting! Yay!!!

Congrats also to Singers.....about time ur little girlie arrived!!! Sorry she is in special care, she looks absolutely gorgeous 

Congrats to Pink too.....just read ur story....sounds like a horrible ordeal and fingers crossed your little girlie is able to come home with you soon 

Dinah - Little Grace is in my thoughts and what a little fighter she is xx

Wana....you've got a nice little bump brewing there!!! 

Kim - ur bumps looking good too 

Hope all our Mummy's are doing well, as well as the rest of us Mummy's to be!

Im ok - 36 weeks on Thursday, so only 4 weeks til due date - yikes! Had a midwife app today and babies head is now 1/5th engaged, so it's on it's way down!!!

Think i've mentioned to you before that i'm going to be moving house soon.....they're looking at a completion date of 22nd June.......1 day after due date?! Yikes!! Will be interesting to see how this all pans out?!? 

Well, nice to be able to finally post on here....hope all you UK ladies are enjoying this weather.....supposed to continue all week i think! Hurray! xxx


----------



## beccad

Congratulations pink! I will keep Esmae in my thoughts and I hope she's home with you very soon xx

Meadows, I suppose at least with a completion date then you've got a very good excuse to not do anything. Might be worth looking into one of those removal services that will do packing too!


----------



## kimberley3

congrats singers and pink hope both babies are doing well. both of you take care.

that is so close to you having your baby thats crazy i would not be able to come with the short and close time im already stressing at things now lol x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations *Singers*! She's adorable, I really hope all is ok and that she can come home soon.

And congrats *Pink*! I hope all is going well for you too.

*Meadows* I hope things work out with the dates, these things always seem to coincide, don't they!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Singers and Pink! :hugs: So glad to hear of two more babies being welcomed into this world!

Poppie, it was a custom diaper, Very Hungry Caterpillar. 

Attaching an image. :3
 



Attached Files:







TVHC.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Meadows

Yeah, it is all a bit close.....we've got a lot of people lined up to help, and yeah Becca it will be nice to not have to do that much!!!! Yeah we've been looking into removal people to help take the stress away! I'm hoping to be able to pack most stuff when I'm on mat leave?! Have also got my sister coming to stay and she said she'll help!

Oh well, let's just hope it all works out ok in the end!!! Fingers crossed!! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

These things do tend to work out ok *Meadows* and it sounds like you've got lots of help, which is good :)
We're still settling into our new place, we really love it and now the weather's better, we're going to have our first BBQ this weekend!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
Had my 6 week check up today. Obs said my stitches healed up nicely and my pelvic floor is good. I also had a pap smear (never had one before :blush:) so now I feel all grown up, I've done pretty much everything in that downstairs department. Until I was pregnant, no one but DH had seen down there! LOL! So I said to my Obs that all going well we'll see her again in a couple of years for the next bubba. 

*Swan *- aww that's so cute!! I love it.

*Meadows *- I hope all goes well with the move. I'm glad you've got people to help out. 

I hope all the bubs in special care out there are doing ok. I've been thinking of you all. 

xoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

I actually need to make an OB appt for my annual - thanks for reminding me Poppie! lol!


----------



## Dinah93

What is it with all these babies going into the nicu/scbu? Someone needs to tell them home is a much better place to be! 

Congratulations on your new arrival Singers, hope she's home soon. 

And big congrats to you too Pink, she seems to be progressing well and will be in low dependency and then home soon. 

Grace is doing okay, still ventilated, but trying to wean off morphine today and she's on 1/3 feeds. She got huge and swollen after the surgery as she was retaining so much water, but they gave her a huge ammount of diuretics and now she looks like a scrawny little old lady again. 

I'm hopeful she might be back in our local hospital by her due date on June 18th, would be lovely to have her home by then but I think it's unlikely. She's also likely to be coming home on oxygen until her lungs have grown a bit more to make up for the missing bit.


----------



## singers_love

I have to say, that the SCBU was fantastic, I couldnt believe what fantastic care they had. Floria was in a ward with 3 other babies, and had 2 nurses looking after them. The consultants came round twice a day, and where very very informative... All the staff were just lovely... especially when something like this happens! However I have come on today to Say Shes home!!!! A bit scary to suddenly have her here with us, but its very exciting!
 



Attached Files:







snugg.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Poppiebug

Aww she's beautiful *Singers*! I love em all swaddled up like that. Fletcher is currently looking almost the same all swaddled and sleeping!

*Dinah *- glad to hear she is doing ok after her op. 

xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks for the update *Dinah*, I really admire your strength throughout this, it must be so difficult for you. But it sounds like Grace is doing so well and I really hope she can be home with you very soon.

*Singers*, I'm glad it was a good experience for you. She's so cute and looks so cosy!


----------



## Dinah93

Grace is off the ventilator :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yay, go Grace!


----------



## Meadows

Brill news dinah!!!! Well done grace!

Great news singers that u have ur little one home 

Mrs mel-how are u feeling? All ok so far?

My feet are not loving the hot weather....they've swollen up really badly....lots of feet up rest for me!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm ok thanks *Meadows* I'm getting waves of feeling sick throughout the day, but I'm yet to be sick yet and some evenings I'm very tired. But to be honest I'm very happy to have these symptoms as it's reassurance that all is ok. I'm seeing my midwife on Thursday next week for my very first appointment.

I'm still grinning stupidly when I remind myself that I'm actually pregnant :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Ps. Hope your feet are ok. It must be a struggle in this heat!


----------



## beccad

Mrs Mel, the only thing I found that really helped with the MS was to get as much sleep as humanly possible. I was in bed for 8pm most nights through first tri :haha:


----------



## singers_love

Whooppeeee for Grace!!


----------



## Meadows

Mrs mel....glad ur feeling ok, and yeah I know what u mean about getting symptoms....it's reassuring isn't it? I used to panic a bit if I didn't feel sick!!! Bet ur looking forward to ur first appointment, I know I was! All very exciting! And yeah, it takes a long time to sink in that ur pregnant....sometimes I still can't believe it with only just over 3 weeks to go!

My feet are ok thanks......still very swollen by the end of the day, but hey ho! I'm just wondering if they'll calm down when this hot weather goes, or if that's it til the end now?!


----------



## Poppiebug

Yay well done Grace!

Getting close to some more babies being born. How the time has flown! Meadows and Becca, i hope these last few weeks are relaxing for you.

Not much happening here, lots of rain and really getting into winter weather. So glad we can be rugged up at home :)


----------



## kimberley3

It's weird how your getting winter weather and we are just having a heat wave poppie, hope all babies are well and mummys. And bumps, meadow and becca do you think you will go over due I do as I have had no hicks or none I have noticed no pain nothing lol x


----------



## beccad

I've not noticed any braxton hicks either. I saw the midwife on Friday and she said baby is head down but not engaged at all, although apparently 'on the way down' whatever that means! A few weeks ago I felt like I'd go early, but lately I've been thinking I'll go over!

I'm feeling pretty good though - the nausea has finally gone! I've not felt this good in AGES :rofl:


----------



## Poppiebug

Morning ladies,
Fletcher has decided to have a little spit up after each feed the last few feeds. I hope that it isn't reflux, I had reflux as a baby :( Hopefully he's just being a piggy and trying to eat too much. 

*Kim *- yeah it is strange to be on the opposite side of the weather and everything to you ladies. You all have colder winters to us, we don't get any snow where we live and rarely get temps below 0 Celsius however I think our summers are a lot warmer here. I definitely prefer winter to summer. I love rugging up!

*Becca *- I think I may have noticed one or two BH contractions when I was pregnant. Good to hear that your baby is on the way down. 

I hope everyone else is well??

xo


----------



## wanaBmummy

Poppiebug said:


> *Kim *- yeah it is strange to be on the opposite side of the weather and everything to you ladies. You all have colder winters to us, we don't get any snow where we live and rarely get temps below 0 Celsius however I think our summers are a lot warmer here. I definitely prefer winter to summer. I love rugging up!

Its a bit odd Poppie our weather has really started too change in the last few years. Our winters have got colder and do now drop below 0 but we don't always get snow and if we do its very unpredictable. We have no idea how much or when. This year we had some March time was it?? When everyone had thought we wern't going to get any as the year before had been November/December.

As for summers they are just as unpredictable but deffinatly getting warmer. Take this week its been up 29 and has been beautiful! But it will more than likely dissapear get all miserable and then return at a later date lol 

I'm deffinatly a summer person though...the warmer the better :) x


----------



## beccad

Ooh i'm a winter person too. Love being snuggled up inside with a fire going. Summer irritates me :haha:

Wana you must have a 20 week scan soon?


----------



## singers_love

Hope everyone is doing well.. The heat in London is ridiculous, though I love it, so wont complain much better than rain!! Trying to breastfeed at the moment am going to a breastfeeding club on Thursday!! I dont really know what that entails to be honest but we shall see... Floria is very very hungry, so I end up feeding her for an hour! I think perhaps we havent got the latching right, so therefore she is only getting the milk slowly. I bought an expressing machine the other day so I could express as well, to help at night, because if she feed well before 11 she sleeps till about 5:30 which is brilliant, and means we are all getting some solid sleep! 

How is the countdown going for everyone else? 
It is strange not being pregnant, I have just spent 9 months getting used to being huge, and now its gone, but I don't look how I did! I suppose 9 months on 9 Months off! Think I might start doing some exercise next week so I can at least feel like Im doing something to help it! 

We have another midwife appointment tomorrow, which I'm going to be interested in to see whether she has lost any weight being home and only on Breast milk rather than formula. 

Hope the feet swelling are better now! mine have finally gone down which is a blessing as its so uncomfy. 

The time seems to be flying by though Im sure that its going slow for everyone on the countdown! Hoe everyone has a good week!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Becca - yes my 20 week scan is Thursday! Very excited :D Hopeing baba cooperates so we can find out if its a :blue: bump or a :pink: bump :D

Singers - I was watching a dvd last night about breastfeeding given to me by midwife and it was very informative, i found it very helpful. I'm sure the group you go to on Thursday will be too!! 

xx


----------



## beccad

Was that the bump to breastfeeding DVD wana? I think I'm the only person in the world who didn't like that :haha: Actually it was fine and very informative up to the point where someone kept banging on about feeding your baby artificial milk. It just got my back up for some reason :haha: The latching on info was very useful.

Singers, I must admit I'm not missing London at all at the moment. I was thinking this afternoon how well I seem to be coping with the heat, when normally it really p*sses me off, but then usually I'm having to get on the tube and go to work and it's just sweltering, whereas now I'm just pottering around in the shade at home, intermittently dozing through the afternoon and liberally eating ice lollies :rofl:


----------



## Meadows

Yeah I think I'll def be late Kimberley, no BH at all. Last midwife appointment a week ago she said head was 1/5th engaged!! Will be interesting to see if that's changed at my 38wk appointment!


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Was that the bump to breastfeeding DVD wana? I think I'm the only person in the world who didn't like that :haha: Actually it was fine and very informative up to the point where someone kept banging on about feeding your baby artificial milk. It just got my back up for some reason :haha: The latching on info was very useful.
> 
> Singers, I must admit I'm not missing London at all at the moment. I was thinking this afternoon how well I seem to be coping with the heat, when normally it really p*sses me off, but then usually I'm having to get on the tube and go to work and it's just sweltering, whereas now I'm just pottering around in the shade at home, intermittently dozing through the afternoon and liberally eating ice lollies :rofl:

Yeah becca thats the one. It was deffinatly very pro breastfeeding. Some of it was just a bit repetative but the whole latching on like you said was helpful. The hand expressing part just looked like a massive faff that would take hours tbh

Speaking of i've seen in another forum (can remember which on) about hospitals telling people that if your going to formula feed then you have to supply your own milk and bottles now. Some people were on about how that seems a bit pushy to be breastfeeding. But i just thought that makes sense tbh If you want to formula feed, supply your own, like you suply your own nappies. Also its probably got more to do with cost than anything x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Yay i'm half way!! :D :happydance: xx


----------



## beccad

Well I suppose bfeeding mums have to supply their own milk :haha: Our hospital will provide 'top-up' formula milk, but it's only for bfeeding mums who might be struggling for whatever reason and baby is hungry and needs feeding NOW.

Hurray for halfway!

Does whether you have BH affect when you'll go into labour then? I keep reading that it's possible to have them but not actually feel them...


----------



## swanxxsong

I can't believe it -- Aria is 20 weeks old already! Where has time gone??

So glad that your beautiful girlie is home, Singers. Congrats again!

And so glad to hear good news about Grace, Dinah! Will be praying she continues to do well, and that she comes home with you quickly!

Just a quick note as I have a busy day today -- have to go to work for 6 hours, my first time leaving Aria alone for any long period of time so I'm a wreck. :( Thank God it's only for a few hours and then I don't work any more until a couple of days in July. I could just say no and quit working altogether, but the extra cash for the few times they need help is really nice... I just hate leaving my baby. :( :( :( lol. 

Hope everyone has a great day! xo


----------



## singers_love

I have watched that video Wanna, I thought it was quite good, and do agree the Breast fedding is good but I feel a bit sorry for the people who want to formula feed, as there isnt any support for them, or there choice, where as there is tons and tons of support for breast feeding. I think they ask you to bring in your own formula and nappies, is because everyone has there own opinion on which formula is the best, and what nappies they want to use. 

Formula wise, we were told that Aptimil with the nearest to breast milk and the easiest one to swap between expressed milk and formula, as so far it doesnt seem to have made any difference to her! We had another midwife appointment today, and she weighed Floria, and she is now 8lb 10!!! So she has put on 4 lbs since her birth which wasn't even two weeks ago!! So breastfeeding must be working for her! 

Other than that, everything is going well Im just trying to work out when Im suppose to be sleeping, we have managed to get a routine, so if we give her a really good feed before bed then she sleeps for about 4/5 hours... which is great, she isnt really sleeping during the day however only if we take her out in her pram which means neither of us is sleeping enough really. I have a cough, which is irratating me no end, hopefully it will disappear soon. 

Whats everyone doing for jubliee? We are probably going to make the trip into central London to try to see something. My mums coming up and OH's parents are coming down. So it will be a family trip! 

Wanna do you have a preference?? 
I remeber being very very excited about the 20 weeks scan!! 

We are quite lucky that we dont get the sun on the balcony so its quite cool on there, Becca but would love to be pottering round a garden instead!

Hope everyone else is feeling goood, and liking this weather!


----------



## Nanner

Hello! I've been in hiding lately and I'm sorry. :nope: I'll do better checking in on B&B more often. For those of you on FB, I started a group for us June Bugs: B&B- June Bugs. 

I'm so glad to see so much good news! And more little babies will be making their arrival soon. :thumbup:

Has anyone been thinking about trying for baby number two soon? I know it's early but I've been thinking it would be great to have two close in age.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies,
How exciting about the Queens Jubilee happening in London soon and then the Olympics. Are you London ladies excited about all the events?

On the formula thing, my hospital provided it and bottles and nappies as well (was a private hospital though). I was a bit sad when they suggested he needed to have some forumula on our last night, but I knew it was what he needed as his weight was dropping and he wasn't very big to start with. We are still mix feeding now, he has up to 60ml after a feed from me if he needs it and I am quite happy with that. I don't think anyone should be made to feel guilty about their choice of breast or bottle or both. You do what is best for you and most importantly your baby.

Fletcher had his immunisations last night and so far has been really good. We went to the community hall to have them done and I was a bit teary hearing all the other babies and toddlers cry when they had theirs done. I made DH hold him, he loved the oral stuff he had to have, then had a little cry with the first leg and then a big cry with the second one as apparently it was more stingy. Poor bubba. He was ok after a few cuddles and then went back to sleep. He hasn't really had any side effects, just seems a bit more sleepy than usual, so hopefully that's all he'll have. 

*Nanner*, we're not trying for another baby soon. We want to wait until he is almost 2 before trying for our second baby.


Anyways, I'd best go have some lunch before he's awake for his! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Singers* - tbh i've never really thought of formula feeding needing much support due to the fact there isn't the whole latching issue and you know how much your feeding them etc but i suppose it can come with its own issues.

I am getting very excited although i had the worst night sleep ever as yeasterday i managed to come down with a really crappy cold :( My head feels like it will explode. We don't have any preferences although i kind of think it is a girl and hubby is convinced it will be a boy due to his family history and 'strong genes' lol So we'll see.

*Nanner* - i've added the group even though i haven't actually announced on FB yet lol but will be after scan tomorrow so it's only a case of a few hours haha

Also i know i haven't had my baby yet lol but me and someone i work with were having this discusion yeasterday about when to have the next one. She wasn't married with her first so wanted to be married the second time and have her daughter be out of nappies and off milk. Well she got married in last week and her daughter is 3 and has been both of those for a while now so its all steam ahead for her.

I always thought i wanted a 2 year age gap and was on about it took us 7 months this time so would we start trying at around 1 year? i don't know because that just sounds really soon. so i think once the babies here we will just play in by ear and see what happens.

*Poppie* - I've got tbh i grew up with a dad that, although its a very strong word, hated the Queen and the Royal Family. So i don't hate them but i'm nto at all bothered either. So i'm not excited about that and i'm not doing anything outside of work but we are having a Jubilee Tea Party on Friday for the children and doing in the garden with bunting hanging up and having sandwiches etc They are all going to be dressed in red white and blue also :) 

xxx


----------



## beccad

We don't have anything specific planned for the Jubilee. Some of our neighbours are having a little get-together on the green next to our house, so we might join them for an hour or two. 

The Olympics, though. Hmm. Doesn't affect us so much as we don't live IN London anymore, (although still pretty close) but it's a bit of a bone of contention for a lot of Londoners! There's been seven years of higher council tax, they're closing a lot of roads (this in an already hugely congested city) so that the VIPs can get to the games more easily in their cars, and the ticketing was a total farce - people from overseas seemed to be able to get tickets much more easily than people living spitting distance from the Olympic park. 20,000 tickets reserved for corporates remain unsold, yet people who live in the shadow of the stadia will be watching it on TV or on a giant screen in the local park. The advertisers are being very heavy-handed.

On a more positive note, one of the cycling road races (time trials) is actually going right down the road on which I live, so I will be watching that from my front garde :happydance: I would have loved to have gone to see the games - we applied for loads of tickets but didn't get anything at all - but obviously we will have someone else to worry about by the time it all starts!

I've been wondering about formula - our hospital isn't allowed (or won't) give you any information about it. Technique for feeding the baby, how much they might take, how to make up bottles safely. I get that they're promoting breastfeeding, which is great, but it seems wrong that they can't give any advice on how to safely feed your baby from a bottle :shrug: I was reading about bottle-feeding technique the other day on another forum, and it seems that laying them down to feed (like you see people doing) might not be the best thing, as it means the baby finds it harder to turn their head away if they're full. Someone was saying that perhaps formula fed babies often sleep longer at night because they get over-full :shrug: I went to a bfeeding class the other day and they were telling us about how often babies feed, size of their stomach at birth etc., and it was info I just wouldn't have heard otherwise - the amount of liquid needed to fill a stomach the size of a marble is very small, yet if I was bottle feeding and looked at that amount in a bottle I'd probably think it wasn't enough and keep trying to feed the baby more!

Sorry, bit of a brain dump there. It just bothers me that medical staff can't or won't give you advice on how to safely feed your baby if you choose not to bfeed or to supplement with bottles...


----------



## Nanner

Hi! Just wanted to point out that the FB group is now set to secret.

I'm so jealous of you English ladies! I am an Olympic FANATIC and would love to attend the summer games! I went to the 2010 winter games in Vancouver with my mom and we had a blast. 

I'm would totally start trying for a second child right now if my hubby were on board. I'm having so much fun with Paige and just love her to death! Unfortunately, we have quite the disagreement on whether or not we'll ever have more kids. My hubby says he's very fullfilled, so I agreed to not bring it up or a few more months. Just as well anyway. I have some things I need to get done before we expand our family. I do hope he changes his mind though. :shrug:


----------



## singers_love

The only thing I have noticed with bottle feeding is that you dont need to feed them as much as you think! Floria was on 150 ml per kg by day 5... SCBU increase it daily ... 90 ml per kg day 1-4. She is currently breastfeeding then Im expressing for her nightly feed so she can be given 80 ml ish easierly and then she sleeps about 4/5 hrs, which means that we are only getting up twice, which isnt to bad. 

Jubliee we have found out that some of the flotilla will be passing greenwich so we will probably be going there instead of central london, as it will only take us about 15 mins to get there. 

Olympics, we live opposite the para Olympic archery and shooting, and because its paraolympic we got £10 tickets for the whole day, So we will be going to that in September, to be honest Im not really bothered about the rest. we just wanted to go to the archery as its so close and we can see inside the building they have been erecting for 9 months! 

In terms of other children, OH would love to have more children but to be honest I cant even contemplate getting pregnant again! Though I had an easy pregnancy the thought of the labour again, is not filling me with joy!! Though I think I might just go for an induction at 40 weeks! I know OH has always said he wants the babies close together, but Im not currently sure.... I think Im definitely going to have to think about it properly.

Good luck with the scan Wanna... Its soo exciting... Im getting what feels like larangytis, which isnt good, as I dont want to go to the DR's to be given something that means I cant breast feed... 

Have a great week!

P.s thank you nanner for the FB group!


----------



## beccad

I struggle with the idea of having another baby. I'd love two children, but the thought of going through another 8 months of the nausea I had daily just fills me with horror :wacko: Of course another pregnancy might not go the same way but you just don't know. I might speak to the GP after I've had her and see what they say about it. I just felt so unwell for such a long time, and I struggled to look after myself really let alone go through all that again with a toddler to look after. Will have to see how I feel after she's born I guess! Plenty of people tell me that I'll forget about it, but I'm not so sure :shrug:


----------



## beccad

the FB page, I can't seem to find it - I guess because it's secret now? Will I need to be invited? I can PM someone my name if needs be!


----------



## wanaBmummy

becca whats your name ...PM i'll add you and invite you :) x


----------



## kimberley3

35weeks1day photo, will do a 36 one afer friday. hope your all well, wanna have any idea what baby is? have i asked you this already? i think someone one has and i have now realised someone has and you think girl and oh thinks boy? what time is your scan , as some of you know i had reduce movement today since last night been in got checked heart machine for a hour, midwife was happy with it, but as its happened once before i have a scan booked for 2moro at 12 to check she is growing correctly and her cord is working fine, hope your all okay x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0482.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanaBmummy

haha Kim no worries and yes i think girl OH thinks boy. Scan is at 9.00am so no waiting around all day thankfully :)

Fab bump pics :D and glad midwife was happy with LO bet you'll enjoy seeing her again tomorrow and i'm sure everything will be fine. 

Oh and just one little thing about me... The day has now arrived....where i pee when i sneeze :/ 

As you know i developed a cold yeasterday and all i've done today is sneeze. Well litterally just sat on the sofa and low and behold i sneeze, was completely sat in the wrong position and i did a tiny wee :/ i feel like i should be 80 lol What made it worse is that i hadn't long showered and (TMI) had shaved and was just wearing loose pj bottoms and no knickers. Well that meant that it went straight to my pjs and i looked like i wet myself as well.

The joys!! xxx


----------



## Nanner

https://www.facebook.com/groups/321454347934804/
Here's a link to the FB group for those having trouble finding it!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya everyone :wave:

As some of you have already seen on FB Our scan was this morning. It went really well, baby is on track and all healthy. Our baba is also...







*A GIRL!!!*

I was right!! lol :happydance: Can't quite believe it still tbh but veyr very happy and mym mum went straight out today and bought a 2 pack of pink all in one's lol one says ' I love my mummy she's cool!' and the other says ' I love my daddy, he's my hero!' which is so cute :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, how lovely Wana! Congrats!


----------



## kimberley3

i know i have already said it but congrats wanna. :D

our scan went well baby moving fine on scan, she is head down and in the pelvis but midwife said she is not in enaged as she couldnt feel her so not sure, baby is looking well and looks big now, they said she measures to be 6lb2!! so who knows what size she will be when she is here. right im off as had stressful two days as soemthign else happened but i dont really wanna put it on here like i have said to swan on fb i will private msg anyone wanting to know!! x


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats on your ladybug *Wana*. Great scan pic too :)

*Kim *- glad to hear bubba well. She is almost as big as Fletcher was when he was born! I hope everything is ok with you??

We took a trip to the shops last night and Fletcher decided he wanted to be awake the whole time which resulted in him being overtired and not wanting to sleep when it was bedtime. I used the white noise app I have on my phone and he was asleep within minutes. It's like magic!!


----------



## beccad

Gosh we're definitely a girl-heavy group! Lovely news Wana!

Kim, hope everything is ok! Glad everything went well with the scan.

Nanner, thanks for the link. It says temporarily unavailable but I'll try again later.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Girls, I'm a bit rubbish with Facebook, if it's a private group, does it mean that none of my friends will be able to see if I'm a member of it? I'd love to join, but being careful because nobody knows yet that I'm pregnant :)


----------



## singers_love

Mrs Mel, Private does mean that people cant see your in it. 
Wanna - Its so exciting, and its fun that you can buy lots of cute girlie things!
Poppie - Floria falls asleep as soon as I put her in her Pram, Its like magic!!! Although it does mean she feeds so much when she wakes up! 
Kim- I had my placenta checked and I thought it was amazing seeing everything lit up. I hope that everything else is ok, and don't forget that stuff that happens only makes us stronger! 6lb2 is a great weight as well! I like having a little solid baby as it means I'm not scared of picking her up and I think it definitely helped in her in SCBU!

Is anyone baby wearing?? Anyone have any suggestions about good slings?? We have a normal baby one, and have been wearing her, on dog walks and when we went out on a wood walk, but I was thinking it might be easier with a sling type wrap rather than the one we have!?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all 

I had a bit of a melt down today. I had 2 new tyres the other day and my alignment sorted on the car adn it went in for MOT today.....and failed!! It was a spring and suspension and something else and altogether cost £265!! I had not been expecting or budgeted for that. So basically balled my eyes out and had a 'how am i supposed to afford anything' moment. 

My parents agreed to pay it (they payed for the tyres as well as it was before pay day) and in total know i owe them nearly £400 for the car in the past week :( They're not bothered about getting it back straight away and don't want me stressing but i hate owing money. 

I'm selling the car anyway as i have paid it all off now and need a bigger one for when baby comes but really didn't need all this before hand. xx


----------



## Meadows

Congrats on baby girl news wana  xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

not long left now medows, kim and becca :) xxx


----------



## Nanner

We are a "girl heavy" bunch. :winkwink:

My hubby and I had a brief heart to heart earlier. He admitted to me that he's depressed and can't seem to shake it. Paige's arrival has been hard on him and I failed to notice how much it's affected him. I've been so submerged in Paige and loving every minute that I neglected to pay attention to him. :nope: I noticed he hasn't been himself, but I passed it off as him being tired or stressed at work. He had to go off to work before we could discuss much.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh Nanner, that's really sad to hear. I have read somewhere about the affects of a newborn on men and have believe it is fairly usual for men to feel a little 'side lined' especially as before the baby, it was just the 2 of you and having a 3rd person, who takes up so much time and attention. It must be a real shock for both parents. I guess some people are just more affected by it than others.
All I can say is that it's good that he's told you, so at least you'll be able to deal with it together now. I really hope you're able to have a good talk and that he can start to feel a little better.
Thinking of you x


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *wana *- that sucks about your car. Everything seems to pile on just when you can't afford it hey?

*Nanner *- I'm sorry that things aren't good with your DH, but it is good you can talk about it.

*Kim *- thanks for keeping me company at 3am last night while I was feeding :)


----------



## Meadows

I know wana.....not long at all! Finished work yesterday, which feels a bit strange, but good!! It'll be ur turn before u know it-I can't believe ur half way through already!

Nanner-sorry to hear about ur man.....fingers crossed it can all get sorted quickly xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Nanner - i hope things settle soon. It can be hard going from number one in you life to sharing top spot i bet.

Medows - I know neither can i tbh lol and enjoy your time off 

Well today has been great i had my hair done FINALLY! haven't had it cut since Jan and what with pregnancy and my hair grows fast and is thick anyway i just had too much hair. So i had a major chop and love it :) 

We also went to the Wales V Barbarians rugby game in Cardiff which was fab.

On the down side hubby bought a case for his iphone. Tried to take his phone apart to put the new case on .....and broke it!! He then realsied after he didn't need to take it apart :doh: So know as well as needing to pay of my car we need to get hubby a new phone as he still has to pay for it monthly as its on contract :( ahhhhhh xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I bought on Thursday a bundle from ebay of girls baby grows both long and short sleeve in newborn and 0-3 months sizes. There were 38 altogether and they arrived yeasterday to my mums so got them today. I bid 8.50 and paid 8.50 postage. They are immaculate and look brand new!! No stretching, no marks or stains they are fab!! There are a variety of colours and patterns also. We are now set on the baby grow front lol xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the FB group Nanner! :thumbup: I check FB all the time and not BNB as much... totally guilty about that. haha. But I do check up as much as possible. :)

Aria makes me really broody, as she's a very mellow and wonderfully happy baby. She melts my heart. But OH wants to wait, because of money since I'm a SAHM now. Which, he has a point. So I think we are aiming to start TTC when she's between 2-3 years old. We shall see how times goes. :) 

Great bump pics Kimberley! :thumbup:

Congrats on the girlie, Wana! :hugs: So exciting! :pink:

We babywear, and we love it! I have an ERGObaby carrier that I adoreeeee. Also have a ring sling made of athletic mesh which is awesome for the hot weather we've been having. And I have a mesh summer carrier on custom order, hopefully arriving soon. And... we have a mei tei my sister made. lol. We love them all! I used the Moby nonstop when Aria was littler, and we loved it. She'd sleep the day away curled up against my chest. Now she prefers the Ergo, as do I, because the stretchiness of the Moby means she begins to sink down a bit too quickly lol. 

:hugs: Nanner, thoughts with you and OH. :hugs: Being a new parent is not easy, by any means! We've adjusted quite a bit in the past 5 months, but we are still working on sorting it in our heads. lol. I'm glad he talked to you and hope you're able to discuss it more, and sort through it together. <3


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all,
*Wana *- great purchases! 

*Swan *- we have an Ergo too, but haven't used it yet. We should really get it out and have a go.

*Meadows *- congrats on finishing up at work.

Crappy rainy winter weather here today. We've had a fairly lazy day at home.

How were the Jubilee celebrations UK ladies?? I saw a little on the telly last night, it looked pretty awesome!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all 

I'm bored stiff on this bank holiday Monday and have been up since 8.00am. So before i go crazy on the house because i've decided to organise things lol I wasnted to share some piccys of what we have for baba.

I said to you all about the hand made, hand carved crib before that we got for £25 and never put up a picture. Also the car seat that we got 2nd hand that i LOVE. So i thought i'd share now lol xx
 



Attached Files:







Our crib.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









car sear.jpg
File size: 222.4 KB
Views: 3









our bedding.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









pram.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









bundle from ebay.jpg
File size: 234.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh and to add to it all i just bought a Mama's and Papa'd 2nd hand lovely condition highchair for £10 :D x


----------



## singers_love

Wanna fantastic purchases!

Thank you everyone for baby wearing suggestions! I will keep having a look on Ebay! 
Hopefully I will be able to get one on there.. I had a look at a really great one today in a shop but it was £60! So decided to keep looking. 

We all went out to the jubilee yesterday got drenched and didnt see anything! So we watched when we got home on the TV! currently watching the concert.. I find it very funny how patriotic everyone is! 

I now cant remember what else I was going to say! Trying to find breastfeeding clothes, and finding it difficult getting used to what I look like... (a fatter version of me) 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks Singers and i totally forgot. I don't know much about baby wearing and what slings are best ect but i've got a link to a website for some. Aparently they are usually £70/75 but on this site they are around £20. Like i said i don't know much but its worth a look :) 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarinaN?page=1

xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I believe there is also a baby swap on facebook for UK ladies, where people will sell preloved (or sometimes never used, but preowned lol) carriers of various types. I sold a never-used ring sling on the US one, haha. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/209783279077720/ <<< If you're interested!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello ladies! I hope all your babies and bumps are doing well :)
It must be so lovely choosing and buying new things for them!

As for me, I'm doing well. Feeling very sick and tired but all seems to be going well. I had my first midwife appointment last week. Where I live there's not a local hospital with a maternity unit, we're in the middle of 4 different options for hosptials, all about the same distance apart. We've chosen the one nearest hubby's family. We know the drive there well and his family live very close to it, so that might come in handy nearer the birth or for future appointments. So, just waiting to hear now when I'll have my next appointment and my scan should be in another 4 weeks or so! Very exciting!

Hope the UK ladies are enjoying the long weekend. We're off to our street party today, we can see them setting it all up now :)


----------



## pink23

Hi will update properly soon x just dont have time and sleep is so precious lol. X esmae finaly got home last monday and doing well x x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great news pink! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Mrs Mel* is it sinking in a bit more now or no? Also did you enjoy your street party? Hope you had better weather than us its been raining all day!!
*
Pink* fab news that Esmae is home now :)

*AFM* I am finally feeling kicks!! :happydance: :happydance: I had one Sunday night and didn't really think it was. Then i had a couple last night and it was a bit more obvious and now today i've been having them on and off :D Its such a wierd feeling to get used to lol

Also i seem to have gone a bit crazy on the baby buying bargin front lol Today we went and got a Mama's and Papa's highchair lovely condition for £10 and then a playmat which is immaculate from somewhere else for £5 and she gave us a baby bath that is lemon and purple with winnie the pooh on it for FREE because it was taking up space! There is absoloutly nothing wrong with it. So yes i'm very happy today lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw *Wana* sounds like you've got some bargains!

It's slowly sinking in now, yes, I'm starting to believe it :)

Our street party was a complete washout! It's been so wet all day here too! Still, it was good fun, we took an umbrella and got to meet some of our lovely neighbours.

So lovely that you're feeling kicks now, I bet that's really nice xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aww too bad about the weather but at least you still managed to have a good time :)

2 months already :) it really does go quicker than you expect. I can't believe i'm into the 2nd half already. 

Yeah it kind feels like a muscle twitch and like i said is a bit odd atm as its new but still lovely to know its our baby girl :D Also she must have moved last night because i looked huge yeasterday and now today have practically no bump and with a jumper on don't look pregnant lol I'm sure she'll move again though and make me look massive xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, bless her! xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's very quiet in here!

*Beccad*, *meadows*, any news? x


----------



## kimberley3

Wonder if they have gone into labour? Exciting!


----------



## wanaBmummy

its funny how we have these quiet periods ....most of us now are too busy with the baba's lol MrsMel it'll just be me and you soon! lol I was thinking at one point i'd be left on my tod :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, yes I'll keep you company don't worry-you'll be stuck with me until Jan, te he! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

:D i wouldn't say stuck but yes i'm sure we'll have some rather boring random conversations at times lol xx


----------



## Meadows

No, no labour for me yet!!! 2wks today til due date....eeeekk! Had my 38wk check today and baby is fully engaged and ready to go!


----------



## wanaBmummy

oooo exciting medows...could be anytime for you now then :) x


----------



## singers_love

Nanner - I have been thinking about your comments since I last wrote, I couldn't believe that I didn't mention it... I think you should be really happy that your OH actually talked to you about what he is feeling, I'm sure you will be able to get through the changes together.

Wanna - Kicks are fun! Though it is another thing you can start to worry about! (well I did!) I will keep trying to frop in, though I may get to you sometimes and then not! I seem to be checking FB more, I think its because I can do it on my phone!
Also thank you for the etsy link!
How is everyone doing? New babies??

Mel - Im sure it will go really quickly!


----------



## kimberley3

Yay meadows my baby is still very much free! Little miss! X


----------



## Poppiebug

Just popping in quickly to say hi. I usually check the FB thing more often too. 

How exciting we have some more babies due soon!

We are about to head off to the nurse for 8 week weigh in, cannot believe it has been 2 months already!

I hope everyone is well.

Xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Kim*, I'm so sorry I forgot you were also due so soon! And *Meadows*, sounds good! Hopefully the babies won't keep you waiting too long!

Hope the weigh in went well *Poppie* and that little Fletcher is doing well x


----------



## pink23

I will try and get on facebook page as its easier for me x x


----------



## beccad

I'm still here! Just hanging about and waiting mostly! I'm starting to feel really fed up so all I'll do is moan if I come on and post. Not feeling too bad generally, but not sleeping so well. Kind of erratically! An average night I'll sleep 11pm-4am with a couple of loo breaks, then I'm often awake until 7am and then go back to bed for another 2-3 hours. So I am getting quite a bit of sleep, just not in a normal fashion! I suppose it's good preparation for when she gets here!

I do feel like I'm going to go past my due date, though. I had an antenatal appointment yesterday and the doctor said she's not engaged at all, although I'll be interested to see what the midwife says next week. She's over to the left and head down, though, so that's something at least. I'm bouncing on my ball and trying to keep moving around, but it's quite difficult with the SPD as most of the movements you're meant to do (lots of walking, on all fours etc.) are just too painful. I can only bounce on the ball for a few minutes each day.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's ok beccad, moan away! This forum is a great outlet for that!

Hope you're not kept waiting too long :)


----------



## Meadows

Becca/kim - it can all happen relatively quickly tho, as 2wks ago the midwife said I was only 1/5th engaged, and now it's as far down as it can be, so u never know.....keep us posted on what ur midwives say!

Poppie-I hope ur 8wk check went well? Ur right....it's crazy how quickly time goes, lots of junebug babies growing up already!!!

How can I join the Facebook group??? as I'm not in it at the min and would like to be!!!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kimberley3

Don't be silly Mrs Mel no need to say sorry lol  hope all is well how you feeling? It will be soon time for your scan soon! Poppie that has gone so fast two months already and hope it goes okay  and don't worry I enjoyed our conversation the other day well day for me and early morning to you  meadows maybe mine and beccas babies are way to comfy to move. Becca how weird is this we are so close in dates and our babies are in the very same place! And both free! Hope it changes soon when is your next appointment? Mine is Tuesday then at 39.4 then at 40.4 with a sweep booked if baby not here! Scary to see all my appointments marked down. How are your hips feeling meadows and becca at night I wake about hourly to turn over as they are sore, and wanna love your stuff you seem to get lots of cheap and allsso lovely  oh yeah meadows and becca have you done your bags yet? X sorry if I have left anyone out I am on my phone Joe don't see all the posts


----------



## kimberley3

Oh and I am a watermelon


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Medows* if you go back a few pages (not sure how many) nanner posted the link for the facebook group :)

No worries about comming on here to moan *becca* thats what we're here for!

*Pink* hopefully we'll hear from you on FB :D

Congrats *Kim* on becomign a watermelon!

Well i had a fun day :/ Ive had a 'swelling' down below :blush: that started last weekend and was quite a size anyway. Well over the week its gotten bigger to teh point yeasterday it was really uncomfortable all day and quite painful at times, it had also doubled in size. So off i went to the doctors this morning to be told it is a bartholin cyst :( She sent me off to the hospital to find out how they wanted to deal with it because i'm pregnant. They usually use aneasthetic (sp?) and cut it and drain in :boff: gross i know but obvs as i pregnant they might not want to do the whole aneasthetic side of it. 

Well i got examined and they are going to try and treat it with antibiotics first. I have to take 2 different tabs 3 times a day for 5 days to hopefully clear it. If it gets bigger or more painful in the meantime then i have to go straight back to the hospital. Oh the joys. So i'm hoping the antibiotics do the tric :) xx


----------



## kimberley3

that sucks wanna! hope the tabs clear it up, surely ifit doesnt they would have drain it surely as would it not get in the way infected or something when you go into labour. and thank you for the congrats :D and here is my 37 week bump full term :D
 



Attached Files:







ybaba.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear about ur cyst wana....that doesn't sound much fun....fingers crossed the antibiotics work for you. Oh and I tried that link to facebook group but it doesn't work :-( 

Lovely bump Kim  my hospital bag is part packed....just need to get a few more things sorted, like change for the car park etc!! As for my hips, they're ok....it's just generally such an effort to turn over in bed-not fun and thank god for my maternity/nursing pillow is all I can say!!

Did any of u ladies on here use a tens machine? If so, did u find it any good? X


----------



## wanaBmummy

Medows if you pm me your name i'll find you on facebook and add you :D x


----------



## kimberley3

I have got a tens machine meadows. I have heard it helps you focus on the tens not the pain. i thought i would give it a go. :) yeah i have so many pillows two mat pillows. i just find i wake up every hour or so in pain with the hips and have to change sides lol. so i always feel sleepy as i get broken sleep. but nevermind. x


----------



## Meadows

Think I'm gonna hire a tens from the midwives kim.....like u said, it's worth a shot!! Hope ur managing to get some sleep?! X


----------



## Poppiebug

*Meadows *- nice to "meet" you on FB! Not long to go now! How exciting. :)

*Wana *- sorry about your cyst, that doesn't sound nice :( I hope it's improving with the antibiotics.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I wish it was poppie but no. I'm giving it till tomorrow afternoon as i have a dentist app i can't miss then i'm ringing the hosp. Today is my 3rd day of antibiotics out of 5, its not got any smaller, its now painful and is constant. I've been sat on a hotwater bottle all day and the only time it doesn't hurt is if i don't move :( xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I hope you're ok *Wana* it sounds really painful. I hope it clears up very quickly for you.

I'm ok thanks *Kim*, battling with the sickness a bit, but otherwise ok. Still waiting to hear when my scan date is, will be very excited when I have my date to look forward to.

Hope all other ladies are well x


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Wana*, can I PM you with my name for facebook too? x


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah thats fine MrsMel :) x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i'm off to the hospital tomorrow to have minior surgery to get rid of this cyst because the antibiotics ahve done absoloutly nothing and i have been in constant pain all day xx


----------



## pink23

Hope everything goes ok wanab x x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, sorry to hear that *Wana*. Good luck x


----------



## Meadows

Good luck for tomo wana.....not really what u need, but they'll get you sorted  take care xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks all :) I'm hoping i don't need to stay in over night but i forgot to ask.

MrsMel did you want me to add you on FB? x


----------



## beccad

Good luck tmrw Wana. I'm sure it's one of those things that's very routine. Is it being done with a local anesthetic?


----------



## wanaBmummy

not as far as i'm aware but i've got to double check because i didn't think when i was there. The impression i got is that its general and thats why they don't do it on pregnant people unless they really have to x


----------



## Poppiebug

All the best Wana xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you're ok *Wana*?

*Poppie*, I love that photo of Fletcher! So adorable!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya all. I got out of the Hospital at 11am this morning. I went in at 10.30am yeasterday adn was given a bed and just had to wait to go down. The aneathnetist came and told me it was general and explained everything. The surgeon came checked me over and explained everything and said i'd be able to go home after if i was ok.

Well i got down their and they had changed their minds and decided to to a spinal block instead as its safer for baby which obvs i'm happy with but it meant i had to have a catheter (sp?) so i couldn't go home. Surgery was fine and oover quickly. The worst part for me was the drip needle in my hand, the catheter and the fact i couldn't move for hours because i couldn't feel my legs.

I had an awful nights sleep and it made me more determined i want as a natural a birth as possible but i wouldn't be having a spinal block anyway unless i needed a c-section so i can only hope. 

The catheter was uncomfortable coming out and then i had to pee and have it measured 3 times before i was allowed to go. The peeing wasn't too bad this morning but as the day has gone on the more it stings, which is fun. I didn't realise until this morning. They cut it open and did everything they needed to and they told me they were stitching me up up and that they were packing it with gauze type stuff to try and stop it from getting infected again. But what i didn't realise is that they stitched me up but left a 1cm by a few milimeter hole and that the gauze will come out and if it doesn't all come out i've got to go to the doctors. But i've already had some of it come out first thing.

But its just going to be a case of making sure its clean. They put me on antibiotics again anyway and i'm not in pain like i said just stinging so all in all its better anyway. Just had alot mroe go on than i exepected. 

Sorry for the essay but i thought i'd update you all anyway xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear things went well Wana! I hope you hav a quick and easy recovery!!

Aria is teething so life here is brutal. She Finally just went down for a nap and I hope it's a long one. She went down briefly earlier and woke every 45 minutes to have a cry and to nurse. Bless her little heart, those aching teethies. :(

Hope you're all doing well and that your MS passes quickly Mrs Mel!!!


----------



## singers_love

Wanna sounds frustrating but at least you are out! 

Swan have you tried an amber necklace? My friend was having major issues, with teething and she put one of these on her, and it seemed to stop it! I cant remember who she got it from but there are lots of places on the net. 

How is everyone else? Is most people on FB now?


----------



## Poppiebug

Mrs Mel said:


> *Poppie*, I love that photo of Fletcher! So adorable!

Thankyou, that's one from that modelling shoot he did which we got for free. He has grown so much since then!!

Glad you are ok *wana*.

I'm getting things organised for Fletcher's baptism, which is July 1st. All the family are coming which will be great as we don't often all get together in the one place. :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Wana*, that sounds so unpleasant, but you must be so relieved that it's all over now. Wishing you a very speedy recovery.

*Swan*, I hope the teething doesn't last too long, I can imagine it's a very testing time. I hope she starts to feel better very soon too.
I'm feeling ok thanks, fortunately the sickness does seem to be easing a little. I'm 9 1/2 weeks now so hopefully the MS is on its way out. Although I mustn't be too complacent! I know it can ease and then come back with a vengeance!

Still waiting for my scan date, I'm far too impatient sometimes but I'd really like to have a date to look forward to.

Hope everyone else is well, babies and very nearly due babies! x


----------



## beccad

Wana glad everything is sort of ok and you're home. Hope it's not too uncomfy for you!

Singers, I've deactivated my FB account for a bit, until after little miss has been born. Hoping to avoid lots of questions about whether she's arrived yet or not!


----------



## swanxxsong

I ordered a teething necklace the other day actually. :) I hope it arrives sometime next week. I had custom ordered a carrier from a mom/dad team, and they also were selling infant bracelets made of amber. But since my carrier should be done tonight or tomorrow, I told them to just ship together. Makes it a wee bit easier for them. She's seeming to improve anyway; it was combination of growth spurt and teething, so it was a brutal week. Seems we've peaked and are climbing down now, thank goodness. 

She's in the 85 percentile for height now and 50 for weight. Goodness knows she didn't get her height from me, haha. She's almost ready for full-on Baby-Led Weaning, so we're really looking forward to that -- though have been getting flack from certain relatives, so I'm beginning to lose patience. Sigh. If someone tells me ONE MORE TIME that I'm starving her and she needs cereal for bedtime, I may slap someone's face. :D

Otherwise, things here are busy, but good. :) I love seeing all of your updates, even if I don't routinely post. It's exciting seeing the various stages we're in right now! 

There's a few of you who are right at the end of the tunnel now -- wonder who will pop next??


----------



## wanaBmummy

can i ask i've heard of the amber teething neckless and that but i've never really understood how they are supposed to work?? x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

I decided it was time to do another update of bump. I don't feel like i've really grown much more that my bump has just filled out more above the belly button if you get me xx
 



Attached Files:







22+4 (1).JPG
File size: 235.2 KB
Views: 1









22+4 (2).JPG
File size: 231.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls, 

Hope everyone is happy and healthy! :flower:

Well as im 99% sure im out this month me I told Col i dont want to keep trying as its getting hard now and i know one of the main reasons is my weight. So i have NTNP. Gonna concentrate on getting my weight down and see how it goes.

See you girls later :flower:


----------



## beccad

Things good here. Saw the midwife on Friday and 2/5 of her head is engaged (midwife could feel 3/5). That's changed from the previous week when she wasn't engaged at all, so YAY!

Other than that, just waiting really! My cousin is flying over from Australia this week - shocking timing really :haha: He really wants to meet the baby, but he flies back on July 4th, so there's a chance he might miss her altogether if I go overdue... He's not flying over specifically to see her - he booked the trip before we found out I was expecting and he's visiting a few european cities, so just a coincidence with the timing.


----------



## Meadows

Glad all is good with you Becca....great news about baby engaging-yay!

Fingers crossed ur little one makes an appearance while ur cousin is still here! 

I can't believe I'm due on thurs.....3 days to go!!! No sign of little one making its way out just yet tho, I'm convinced I'll go massively overdue!

Hope everyone else is all good x


----------



## kimberley3

My baby is still not engaged well as of last appointment, do you feel any physical difference becca now she is? Meadows have you had any signs at all ie plug etc? Becca? I have not. All I feel is just uncomfy as I feel all quashed inside and I feel like I want to run a mile but when I try and do things I struggle and feel so unfit and that's just walking! I am ready to meet baby now even tho I have not even got my bags packed!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww i can't believe your all so close! shame you think you'll go over due medows and kim x


----------



## beccad

HI girls

Kimberley, no I don't really feel any different - bump still looks much the same and it doesn't feel particularly different. Perhaps a bit more pressure down below but nothing definite. Her movements have slowed down and I'm getting some weird pressure/shooting pains in my cervix, so I guess that's her head causing that!


----------



## Meadows

Kim- no, no signs at all yet.....booked in for a sweep on Thursday so will see if that brings anything on!


----------



## kimberley3

becca, that does sound like she is getting herself comfy down there ready! i had like two pains down there too today but nothing much. only thing that is changing for me is the last few nights i have had rubbish sleep if its not my hips hurting its my heartburn and bile waking me up and if its not that is the weeing my bladder only seems to go three hours max at night even if i dont drink alot at night! so the last few nights i have woken every 45/hour or so wanting my sleep but then not wanting to go bed as i know i will wake up loads, not sure which is worse. and happy 39 weeks :D

meadows, i hope the sweep does something for you, even if it doesnt midwife can tell you if you have dilated any and how things look so thats always good :D can not belive you have two days left till full term!!! i have midwife tuesday and i will be 39.4 and if she is still free she will be refering me to the hospital :( if she has engaged a little i am going to try and get a sweep out of her lol. she will prob say no but i will try. 

i know wanna its mad how we are all so close. how are things your way are you still sore? 

OT.. im staying at my mums tonight as oh is doing the bathroom up and i need to stay away from the fumes etc and its so weird being in my old room, and feels strange without caleb. i do miss him! sad i know lol.

hope everyone else is okay sorry i have not replied to everyone i lack at this posting stuff lol. and sorry for all the spelling mistakes im sleepy and rubbish at english


----------



## beccad

I'm jealous you're getting a sweep Meadows! They won't do them until at least 41 weeks round here, and because of the way the clinic timings fall versus when I start a new week, it'll be 41+3 before I can have a sweep, assuming I make it that far I suppose.

I really hate the not knowing when it's going to happen :haha:


----------



## singers_love

Hello Everyone, 

They probably wont let you get that far Becca or they will give you a sweep and book you in at the same time... After all my stubbornness at waiting for Floria to arrive, I would now looking back accept the induction, as spending time without her in the beginning was very hard! 

Its so close ladies, Im sure your desperate for them to arrive! 
Kim- Why will they be sending you to hospital if she isnt engaged yet ?

Meadows, good luck with your sweep!


----------



## kimberley3

Hi singers, as my midwife said as its my first baby she should be even a tiny bit engaged and as she is totally free and to my left side she said they may be a problem with her Not being able to engage so I think they should be scanning to check if she can fit and they said when I get to 41 weeks and she said they will move her down physically then induce me I think not sure the ins and outs going to ask Tue x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Getting very close now ladies! Exciting! I wonder who'll pop first!


----------



## Poppiebug

Sorry I haven't been posting in here much, been keeping an eye on the FB page tho! 

I hope everyone is doing ok??

We have Fletcher's Baptism coming up on the 1st July. Mum and Dad arrive next Monday (yey) and other family members later in the week. I'm so excited that they are all coming for it. DH's parents and brother are coming too. His brother is Fletcher's Godfather and my sister is his Godmother. All of Fletcher's cousins from my side will be here so it will be lovely to get a photo of them all together. 

:)


----------



## beccad

I'm quite happy to accept induction now. I'm not at the really fed up and desperate stage yet but I'm done with being pregnant, if you know what I mean! Ready for her to arrive!


----------



## Meadows

Well ladies....my due date has finally arrived!!! But no baby!!!! Had my sweep earlier today which was fine, just uncomfortable really. Midwife said I'm 1cm at the min and that things were looking favourable?! We'll see!!

Booked in for next sweep on Tuesday if nothing happens before then, then they will induce me on 3rd July if needs be! So we'll see....just playing the waiting game really! Need to keep myself distracted somehow!

Hope u are all well xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fingers crossed *Meadows*! x


----------



## Mrs Mel

And *Beccad*!

Hope you're not kept waiting too long!

*Poppie* your plans sound lovely and what a lovely occasion to get the family all together for :) x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy due date *Medows*!! Hopefully you won't be kept waiting too long :)

Sorry you've had enough now *becca* :hugs:

*Poppie* that will come round quickly i bet!

*MrsMel* how are you doing? 

I decided to take another bump photo as i felt like i had suddenly got a bit bigger and have been feeling it a bit more this week. Well i took my last bump photo 22+4 and this one today is now 23+2 ....so not quite a week yet. I think my baba decided to have a growth spurt or something. I've deffinatly pop'd! Even though i had a bump anyway i'm deffinatly rounder. Maybe thats why ive been a bit more tired again this week?

Anyway here are the two pictures to compare :) xx
 



Attached Files:







22+4 (2).JPG
File size: 231.3 KB
Views: 5









23+2 (2).JPG
File size: 199.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Meadows

Yeah u def have had a growth spurt there wana! Lovely little bump  x


----------



## kimberley3

i agree it looks more rounder and has filled out for the top. x


----------



## kimberley3

me at 38 weeks and i will have to put up a 39 week 2moro. im starting to get uncomfy any how i sit stand lie or anything lol. as she is all up in my ribs and everything and STILL very free!! on the pic my oh put a sticker on me saying send to the driver lol
 



Attached Files:







mkkm.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









601057_10151101689820209_1330103447_n.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw *Kim*, what an amazing bump! I really hope you don't have to wait too much longer!

*Wana*, really lovely bump too, it's definitely popped out this week!

As for me, I'm doing ok thanks! I have been feeling pretty frustrated with the sickness, but am hopeful that it's nearing the end. It's worse now when I am sick but it is happening less frequently, which is good. And I'm still going to sleep at 8 most nights! :)

Still no scan date, so I might chase that up today. I'm just so desperate to see little bub on the screen! xx


----------



## Nanner

Love the pica wana!

You'll enjoy the scan mel. Its the best part of the whole thing!

Sorry ive been bad about checking in. :S I watch fb closely tho.

It appears that my parents unlawful will be moving near us. I'm not quite sure what to think about that yet. Mostly I think I'm disappointed, but am trying to be open minded.

I think ill be starting a mom and me fitness class. My boss is concerned about the liability of having babies in the facility, but hopefully he'll find a good reason to offer it. I think the community would live it!


----------



## beccad

All the bumps are looking good!

Nanner, there's quite a few mum and baby fitness classes around here, although they do tend to be gentle classes like yoga and pilates, and the babies have to be non-mobile. I guess they just sit there in their car seats watching the mums :rofl:


----------



## Poppiebug

Aww everyone's tummys are looking lovely!!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: to you Mazzy -- I am so sorry for your frustrations. I do hope that things get better for you, and I wish you all the best with the future. :flower: I hope you get that :bfp: soon! :hugs:


I keep waiting for news on someone popping, nothing yet! :lol: 

I don't know much about the amber -- other than they claim it has healing properties. I'm a skeptic but it was on sale and I already had a package from the retailer on its way so I asked them to toss it in to try. We will see! It arrived today, so who knows what will happen! lol!

Hope everyone's having a great Friday!


----------



## Mazzy17

Well ladies....

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I cant beleive it!!! You are the first to know too!!! :happydance:

Waiting for hubby to get home OMG how do i tell him!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Awww congrats Mazzy!! :D :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks Wana!

i have already had my first giggle about it...yesterday i was driving home and a wave of nausea hit me i was looking at my bag thinking that i will be able to tip my stuff out and stick it in front of me in time :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

MAZZY!!!! I hadn't logged on in ages and saw your earlier post (few pages ago) about feeling discouraged and my heart was aching for you. I just kept hoping I'd see you back here sooner than later. 

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish you a H&H 9 months mama! I'm so glad you are having a brill day! :D


----------



## pink23

Huge congratulations mazzy x x x


----------



## Mazzy17

Well hubby came back and told him. 

Me: What are you doing on 25th February?
Col: Dunno, cant think that far ahead why?
Me: You are going to be a Daddy!!
Col: Eh?! :shock:

So i done a digital and we both sat on the bed waiting for it to go...Yup def pregnant! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mazzy you've got the same EDD Topsy had :) x


----------



## Nanner

Mazzy17 said:


> Well ladies....
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I cant beleive it!!! You are the first to know too!!! :happydance:
> 
> Waiting for hubby to get home OMG how do i tell him!!!


Hurray Mazzy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Mazzy!! You're like me! Got there in the end! :D


----------



## kimberley3

ayayayayayyayayayay its weird as i saw your post and i thought your expecting and then you came and posted!!! :D :D :D you got a june bug in june :D x


----------



## kimberley3

39 weeks today and here is my bump update!
 



Attached Files:







bumpy39.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Mel

Amazing bump *Kim*!

Well, we've decided to be team yellow :yellow: As much as I'm desperate to know what we're having, we have decided to keep it as a surprise! x


----------



## singers_love

Congratulations!!!!!! Thats brilliant news... Mazzy!!!


----------



## Mazzy17

Today i found out that Marmite is recommended for pregnancy....hubby is disgusted but i couldnt be happier yum yum yum


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Mazzy, fantastic news.

Hoping to have Grace home in about 2-3 weeks, she's nearly off high flow oxygen, and we already know she's coming home on low flow. 

I can't get over how big she is now, a couple of new photos if anyone wants to see her who isn't on facebook.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1218.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8









DSC_1205.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab news Dinah...have been reading on facebook but fab news all the same :) can't believe it would have been around now you were due! x


----------



## beccad

Mazzy that's fantastic news! SO pleased for you :D

Kim looking good!

Dinah - grace is so sweet! It's kind of weird seeing her as I think we had a very similar due date? Maybe a few days apart or something like that. I'm so pleased she'll be going home soon - bet you can't wait :cloud9:

Nothing going on for me, except I've been in bed all day fighting off a migraine, which clearly sucked as the paracetamol doesn't touch the sides! Felt well enough to get up for some dinner but I'm going back to bed in a bit. After the footie finishes, anyway!


----------



## Poppiebug

MAZZY!!! CONGRATS!!! So happy for you :happydance:


I promise to have a good catch up with everyone soon!! I hope you are all well.

xoxo


----------



## pink23

So beautiful dinah x
Cant believe i have my 6 week check up friday how scary is that.
I thought i saud congrats but just incase not huge congratulations mazzy x x


----------



## Mazzy17

I have made my first Drs appt on Friday wheeeee :happydance:


----------



## kimberley3

Yay Mazzy how you feeling has it sunk in yet? That's my due date Friday lol! And happy due date becca x


----------



## kimberley3

Been midwife today baby still not engaged. She has refereed me to the hospital I have an appointment tomorrow and have been taken off midwife care and have to be consultant led till baby is here. Not sure what they are going to do say, not sure if they will induce me as baby is completely free but all I know is if my waters break I have to ring and go straight in as I could have a cord prolapse which is scary. So no idea what to expect tomorrow x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy due date *Becca* :)

Congrats to *Medows* even though she hasn't actually put anything on here yet lol

Hope your not waiting to long *Kim*, especially as your due date is so close! I'm sure all will go well tomorrow and you'll have a better idea of things.

Glad you got your first app all set up *Mazzy* :)

*AFM* .....Happy V Day to me :D :D I'm 24 weeks yay!

Also I was supposed to have midwife today. Got there for app and turns out all apps had been cancelled and she had apparently tried to ring and let me messages. Which she may have done on my house phone which is currently not working properly....but she did not try once on my mobile which she would have gotten straight through on and has my number for. So now as i'm on holiday next week i'm not going to be able to see her until clinic again when i'm 26 weeks. So i was quite annoyed today (also because i had a crappy night sleep and was shattered) 

Anyway hi :) lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

*Dinah*, Grace is so beautiful, it's so good to see her getting bigger!

That's annoying about the appointment *Wana*, where are you off on holiday?

I bought myself a Doppler and have been listening to bub's heartbeat. It's very special hearing it, he/she seems to be averaging about 160 bpm :)

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aw thats fab MrsMel :)

No where special. We are off to hubby's family caravan in West Wales, Aberaeron. Its a lovely small Welsh town on the coast :) It'll just be nice to get a week away x


----------



## Mrs Mel

That sounds lovely! Especially by the sea. Hope they weather stays nice for you!

We've just booked a holiday for July, just over to the Isle of Wight :)

xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Yeah hopefully otherwise we'll just have to stay snuggled up in the caravan if the rain comes. Not that that'll be too bad but just a bit boring after a while lol

Oh that'll be nice :) I've never been but heard its lovely x


----------



## Mazzy17

Isle of Wight is lovely! Havent been there in a couple of years though


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies! I know most of you will know because if Facebook, but I gave birth to baby boy Charlie on June 23rd at 6.22am. He weighed 7lb 12oz. When I get chance I will write my labour story, but all is still a but hectic at the mo!!!

I hope u are all well? I'm particularly wondering how Becca and Kimberley are getting on?

Congrats mazzy-woo hoo!!! Bet ur over the moon  xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats Meadows! Would love to hear all about it :) Cute name too! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Had antenatal today to check me after my surgery. All fine, healing nicely. She did say that i've still got some swelling and the gland is still a bit big. She also said that they are likely to re occure and if they do after so many times they will take out the entire gland. But this is the fun bit she told me..when they do that its painfull and you can loose a lot of blood and most women need transfusions :/ Thanks for that love!

On the plus side i got an unexpected quick scan to check baba which was lovely :) It was nice to have seen how much she's grown. She also told me she is currently breech but obviously has plenty of time to turn yet xx


----------



## beccad

Congrats meadows! Can't wait to hear your birth story.

I'm still here. Feeling ok in myself but just a bit bored more than anything else!

Wana, glad everything is ok after your op and lovely that you got a scan :cloud9: your pregnancy seems to be flying by - you'll be third tri in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I've got my scan date! Next tuesday, I'm in tears reading the letter, silly hormones! :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

I hope it doesn't reoccur for you *Wana*, definitely sounds like you could do without that. Fingers crossed! Glad you got to see little one again :)

*Beccad* & *Kim*, sending lots of inducing thoughts your way :)

xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks ladies :)

Fab new MrsMel not too long to wait now!

Becca hope it doesn't take to much longer for your baba to get here. I know it does seem to be flying by! xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Well went to Drs yesterday....and all he did was give me a phone number to ring to make an appt for midwife. So my appt for midwife is 24th July :thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Well this baby is no longer going to be born in June :nope: On the plus side, I have been losing bits of mucous plug since Friday evening, and last night I was having period-type pains every 30 mins or so, and had to take paracetamol as they were keeping me awake. Not much seems to be happening this morning, though, so we're off out for a walk.


----------



## kimberley3

same here about baby being born in july, july is a good month anyway  y birthday month. which is on tuesday. me not lost any plus baby only just 4/5palp so free near enough and they tried to do a sweep today but cervix is closed lol. so looks like i be here for another ten days!


----------



## Meadows

Oooooo Becca, that sounds very promising! Bet you've not got long to go now....good luck with it all 

Kim- you never know, one of my friends went from her baby being free to crying on her chest in a really short space of time-fingers crossed! I agree July is a good month, my birthday too!!!

Well good luck to you both....ur little ones will be here before u know it xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Good luck ladies :)

I'm 12 weeks today, yippee! xx


----------



## singers_love

Hopefully you will all pop soon ladies!!!


----------



## kimberley3

Happy birthday to me


----------



## kimberley3

had midwife today couldnt do sweep cervix closed baby is 2/5 engaged. protein plus two in urine but bp fine. got to get rechecked on thur and got my induction booked for 11th july. so who knows. x


----------



## Meadows

Happy birthday Kimberley 

Sorry to hear they couldn't do a sweep etc, but at least u have an end date in sight. I'm sure things will happen for u before then tho-fingers crossed!

I'm wondering how becca's getting on?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

We went away to the caravan on Sunday and came back today lol instead of Friday morning. It was just too wet and it didn't even seem like we'd gone in season. Stuff that was usually open and there to do wasn't because of the weather and it just got a bit borning so we are back home now. 

Anyway Happy Birthday *Kim*!!

Congrats *MrsMel* on the 12 week mark :) I can't believe how close i am now to 3rd tri! 

Also i hope things start getting a move on now for you both *becca* and *kim* :) xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Sorry you had to cut your trip short *Wana*, weather has been awful!

Please can you change my due date to the 11th Jan? My scan put me forwards a few days xx


----------



## kimberley3

How did your scan go Mrs Mel? Is all okay? Hope so bet it was wonderful to see your little bean


----------



## Mrs Mel

It was fantatic thanks *Kim*. I got there and LO was upside down, so had to do a few tricks to get them to rotate! It worked in the end and we got a really good look at him / her. Fell totally in love, such an amazing experience! Everything looked great and healthy :) Loved seeing the little heart beating and the cute little face.

Hope you're doing ok? x


----------



## lu-is

Yay!!! Congratulations Mrs. Mel and Mazzy!! I'm so happy for you ladies! :)

Kimberley - wow.. you're baby is about ready to come any minute now.. exciting!

Okay, now to back track and catch up on things in better detail.


----------



## lu-is

Dinah - your little girl is such a sweetie. Glad she'll be coming home in a couple weeks. :)

Wannabmummy - I can't believe how far along you are now. I like the name you've picked out, it's so pretty.

Becca - You're baby should be here any minute too.. yay!!! Go babies!

Meadows - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy. 

Kimberley - my cervix was closed until the day I went into labour, they weren't able to do a sweep either. When it was time there was no warning, no water breaking, no mucous plug ahead of time (granted I didn't go past my due date - I hope your little one comes soon).


ETA: Logan and I are doing great! I can't believe my little man is 3 months old already. Although he really isn't little, he already weighs over 17 lbs and is wearing 6 month clothing. yikes! I think my breasts don't make breastmilk, they produce cream! :)

My sister just took some photos of him in her studio this week so when I get a copy I'll show you. He's soooo smiley.


----------



## Dinah93

Grace is home!!!! So, so happy. She's 102 days old today, and is home on oxygen (which is horrifically heavy and annoying to lug about in the middle of the night to get her to another room for a feed) but she's home! She does seem to be spoiling for a bit of a cold though, which isn't ideal as if she gets completely stuffed up the oxygen prongs won't actually be giving her anything. 

I had to giggle Lu-is, Grace is 3 1/2 months and we're still waiting for her to grow into newborn sizes - she's not 6lbs yet!


----------



## kimberley3

mrs mel, imglad all went well, did you get some pictures i would love to see them :) have they given you the date for the 20 week scan? any idea what sex you think baby will be?

lu is- was thinkign about you the other day and wondered where yo went 3months thats mad! bet he is a right little cutie, yeah im still here 7days over! and not a sign but they are going to try a sweep today for me as i begged them!! if not i will be induced on wednesday which i didnt really want to happen :( but hey ho i cant change anything.

dinah- i did see on fb that she was going home well kinda i was not sure if i was reading this pictures right but how amazing is that i was like to caleb look look grace is going home i often gave him updates and shown him the videos of little grace, :) bet you are so happy she is home hopefully the cold doesnt pick up! how was your first night?

wanna- sorry you had to cut short your hoilday but i know how it feels when all it does is rain rain and more rain we had that a few years ago in cornwell! and it was the middle of july!!!


hope all is well sorry ifi i have missed any out im just about to get ready for ths sweep trying lol!! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks *Lu-is* :) and i know its flying by! Can't wait to see a pic of your little man and see how he's grown.

*Kim* - fingers crossed for you hun! and it wasn't too bad and since coming home we've been to the cinema, got a chinese and are going shopping today so its not like we're not doing anything :)

*Dinah* - I did see the picture on FB ..its fantastic news!! Soo happy for you :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just got back from shopping for our girly :) First actual shopping trip for me and hubby where we've gone together and specifically shopped for girls stuff :D love love love what we've got! xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls, just a quick pop in to say hi as I've been mainly catching up on the FB page as usual.

We're going along well. Had the whole family here last weekend for Fletcher's Baptism. Despite the cold and rainy weather, it was a lovely weekend and so good to see everyone and for them to see Fletcher too. I can't believe he was 12 weeks last Thursday and will be 3 months on the 12th! How time flies.

*Dinah *- glad to hear Grace is home with you :) 

*Kim *- I hope bubba comes for you soon.

*Mrs Mel* - glad the scan went well. Are you going to find out what you are having at the next one?

*Wana *- How fun shopping!! Have you got pics?

I hope everyone is is going ok. 

xoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Mazzy & MrsMel -- I may have missed this, but are you finding out what you're having? 

Welcome home to Grace! I hope it's going well! :hugs:

Aria is getting too big - 6 months old today! :D I'm so happy. It's gone so fast though!

Hang in there Kim! I hope she comes for you soon!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw ladies, your little ones are growing up so quickly! I can't believe how fast time seems to have gone since they were born! :) I hope they're all doing well!

*Dinah*, fantastic news about Grace!

My next scan is just under 7 weeks away, I've got the date already which is good :)

We won't be finding out the sex, no, so at the moment the nursery is becoming yellow and we're only looking at unisex things! Hubby and I have a gut feeling that she's a girl, but we'll have to wait and see if we're right!

Love to everyone x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thats fab you got a date so soon *MrsMel* :) and i put you as team :yellow: on th emain page.

Guess what.....

*DOUBLE DIGITS!! *

Some how i've reached less that 100 days to go :O :D and tomorrow i am 26 weeks so 1 more week and i'm third tri! Exciting stuff xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Very exciting *Wana*! Time does seems to go a lot quicker after those first few slow weeks I think :) Can't believe you're almost third tri!

The only other thing, my due date is now the 11th Jan :) x


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, I briefly updated on the fb page - I had my baby last week. Alexa Summer was born on 2nd July, 10.50pm by emergency section, weighing 2.97kg / 6lbs 8ozs. Been a bit of a rough week to be honest but things are getting better. As I was taken down for the section I was convinced she was going to be dead when they pulled her out. Her heart rate was up and down - the point at which they decided to deliver it had dropped right down to 43bpm and then within two minutes was up to almost 200bpm. They also had to do a procedure to check her blood oxygen levels whilst she was still inside me, which meant they had to go in through my cervix, inject local anesthetic into her scalp and then take some blood. They had to do this four times and she's still got little scratches and scabs all over the top of her head :cry: Thankfully she cried the second they pulled her out, which was a relief. I remember DH crying as he held her, but I just lay there feeling absolutely nothing whatsoever. The indifference I felt towards her was overwhelming and this didn't improve for about three days (until we came home really). I didn't feel any connection to her as she lay in her cot next to me in the hospital - it felt like I'd been given someone else's baby to look after. Definitely no rush of love or euphoria that people speak of, and I still haven't, but I think it's probably going to be a gradual thing.

Anyway, on a more positive note, I am feeling much more connected to her now - I think the bfeeding has helped with that one as she is literally attached to me 24/7 :haha: . She is a very hungry little girl! I am healing well from the section, although have to take things very easy. Thankfully DH is able to have a good amount of time off work, so it's another couple of weeks before I'll have any time on my own with her. She's quite contented, although we're struggling to get her to sleep on her own at night so last night I de-camped to the spare room and had her in the bed with me so I could get some sleep! She sleeps in her carrycot during the day, just nights are a bit problematic. DH is better at getting her to sleep on her own, but I think that's because he doesn't have boobs. She likes to be near the boobs!

I hope you're all doing ok - will try and catch up with all the news!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats *Beccad*, sorry it was such an ordeal.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry *MrsMel* i did change the date the first time you told me but obviously didn't save it :dohh: 

*Becca *sorry to hear you had a bit of a traumatic time and that you didn't get that instant connection. Glad to hear that things are getting better though and as i've said before she is a beautiful baby :D xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh *Becca*, sounds like you had a really rough time. I have heard of other mothers saying that they didn't feel as connected to bub right away when they had a c-sec. Sounds like things are on the improve though. All the best!


----------



## singers_love

hello Ladies, Glad everyone is doing well, 
Becca your labour didnt seem ideal, to be honest I didnt, feel the overall gush of Love, It was strange there being a little being, that you are responsible for so you therefore have to look after her, I watched OH with her, and could see the absolute adoration, and love that he felt for her, and to be honest I didnt... I did talk to him about it and he said, If the house was on fire, would you get her, and leave, I said of course he said well then you must like/love her. It has got better, I feel more connected with her, but still am happy to let other people hold her, and I think that will make her more independent when she is older anyway. She is growing on me, shall we say! 

Wanna, I cant believe you are nearly at third tri! It seems to be going so fast!
Yay for your scan date Mrs Mel!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Had my midwife app today. Everything is great..urine, BP, baby etc lol i'm measuring 27cm so a week ahead. She's giving me all the information for clases in my area, excersise and what not. She's already told me the details about antenatal so need to book that. But yeah overall fab :) I'm next seeing her at 30 weeks on the 7th August. Which sounds like ages way but is about 4 weeks and is the day after hubby's birthday I'm sure it will fly by :D

Speaking of hubby's birthday...obviously i'm the younger mum out of all of us and hubby is a year younger than me. Therefore his upcoming birthday he is 21. Well we're not doing anything major because he said he wanted to put the money towards Sophia but he'd have a night out with the boys. He's got friends where we live and where he used to live in Cardiff. Well so far about 10 of them have said they are going and its a night out in Cardiff, he's not sure if he'll stay there over night or come home but that's all i've heard about it. 

Well we work together and today i over heard him talking about and he said to our friend that it'll be a major blow out as its his last proper one before baby comes. Well i got to be honest i'm hating the idea now. I know what some of his friends are like and i'm not a huge fan. I mean Rhyd can handle his drink but i think as its all of them together and as he said 'his last one' and his 21 that he's just going to get carried away. Also he used to do weed and and alot of his friends still do and i've heard the story of his 16th birthday and how much weed they smoked and the night they had. I'm dreading that will become a big part of it as well. 

He also hasn't mentioned that one of the girls form work is out in Cardiff that night and its not like it means anything its just he doesn't seem to be telling me alot about that night. I trust him and think its probably more to do with he doesn't want me worrying but i just as i said hate the idea now and don't feel very comfortable with it.

I don't know what i'm looking for tbh i just needed to get it out. I know i'm not going and its not because i'm pregnant, i wouldn't have gone anyway as its all lads he's going with. I just don't feel happy about the company he's going to be in and what he might get up do or what state he'll end up in. 

He said today that he wanted to book the Tuesday off work as he already has the Monday off. He said how he wouldn't work if needed on the Tuesday because he'd probably still be hung over. To which i replied 'are you taking the piss your going out on the Saturday night. If your still hungover Monday don't think you staying in the house as i'm not dealing with you'. It was all said jokingly but it just makes you think, to say you'd be hungover 3 days later....what on earth are you planning on doing??

Sorry for the rant ladies xx


----------



## CeeDee

HI everyone, I know its been awhile.

Congrats, beccad, MrsMel and Mazzy.

Delaina and I are doing well. She's growing like a weed and meeting all her milestones. I'm not back at work (daycare issues), but enjoying spending time with my baby.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ignore my ramblings ladies we had chat last night and as i said i am just worrying about nothing lol 

hey CeeDee :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1091779-kimberley.html

yay!! x


----------



## singers_love

wanna- ramblings are what this is here for!!!


----------



## lu-is

Becca - Congratulations on your little baby! Sorry that labour didn't go very well, but I'm glad you and baby are doing good. :hugs:

I can't wait to hear more details about Kimberley's bundle of joy.


----------



## Poppiebug

I read on FB that Kim had her little girl, she was 10lb and a bit... Well done Kim!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah :) huge congrats to her for such a big baby! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well its now official...since Kim has had her little girl...*I'M NEXT* to have a baby!! :wacko::wacko:

*OMG!!* How crazy is that? I am also third tri on Tuesday. So i decided to take a bump photo to update you all :) I don't think i've changed much in the past 3 weeks tbh 

Also hope all is good *MrsMel* and *Mazzy* :) haven't heard from you in a little while xxx

p.s ignore the dusty mirror :blush:
 



Attached Files:







26+4 (1).JPG
File size: 209.5 KB
Views: 1









26+4 (2).JPG
File size: 215.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lu-is

:) awww your bump is soo cute! 

My arms feel like they are ready to fall off! The downside of a big, sturdy baby is that it's killer on your muscles, especially when they are super tired but decide to fight going to sleep for an hour... leads to lots of carrying, rocking, putting down picking up. Bah! Atleast he has finally fallen asleep. Now I can sit down and read the hunger games for a bit then it's bath time when he wakes up.


Congrats to Kimberley on her baby girl!


----------



## Poppiebug

Aww lovely bump wana! Heehee you're next!! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

27 weeks!! Third tri!! :) xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats on arriving in the 3rd tri!! Won't be long now!!


----------



## Nanner

What a cute bump Wana!

Becca- I'm sorry your labor didn't go well but am glad it turned out all right in the end.

Paige is getting so big! She laughs and smiles all the time! 

I'm already fighting off the urge to start trying for another! Maybe I'll be a June Bug again in 2013. :winkwink:

I'm bad at keeping up anymore, but will try to pop in occasionally and will keep an eye on FB for updates.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0355.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kimberley3

Hello sorry not been on lots been going on baby girl is five days old! She is amazing I love being a mummy it is the most amazing feeling in the world. Breast feeding is going great but she is having her heel prick today and me having my staples out :-( here is my birth Our birth story 
On Tuesday I was having irregular pains and was not sure if it was labour or not so the night before my induction it only got a few hours sleep I had to be up and ready for 7am to call them up to come in. As you all know they messed me around and I did not go in till 11pm that night and we was still unsure if they mar going to start it off.
After all the messing around with the hospital got there they checked baby she was fine they told me they would start the process and put the tablet in at one am I started to get contractions straight away as I believe I was in early labour from Tuesday they had me hooked up to the nst for three hours! As baby kept changing her base line. I started being sick and was in quite a bit of pain. got took to the ward at 4am Caleb had to leave at this point all night I was in pain used my tens which was great got no sleep kept being sick could not keep anything down inc para, morning came could not eat kept breathing through the pain it was every four minutes apart lasting minute, midwife asked if I was okay as I kept stopping and breathing through it I told her I was having contractions she said its prob just the tablet giving me pains. Ten thirty came and the tablet came out so they went to put it back in and I was 4cm! So they rang labour ward midwife could not believe it as I was so quiet and handled the pain I went downstairs to labour they left me to see if I could do it without drip for four hours I kept being sick really bad after every contraction te the point where it is was dark green! This was every three minutes I said I feel dehydrated they was like but your wee is okay. I kept telling them I felt really thirsty and weak again they said I am fine! After five hours they broke my waters and I was six cm little one has passed inside me so they had to watch her heartbeat kept going weird so they said I had to have the drip hooked a clip on babys head to check gave me anti sickness finally but did not work I had the epi as I had no energy as I was being sick every three minutes and contracting had not ate drank or slept since Tuesday was Thursday evening at that point my temp went up got a iv finally as keytones high as I said! Got put on antibotics as I got pyxia or something and para as temp sky high. Epi kept failing was getting break through pain got to eight and baby had to have blood taken as heartbeat kept going mad baby was fine, still kept being sick had more anti sickness didn't work got to ten and got told to wait for a hour baby checked was back to back said push for a hour see what happens did this epi was not working so felt everything didn't make a sound through all this labour though  pushed baby down but could not anymore they said they take me in for turning baby and forceps this is where I paled as the pain was mega baby was down in pelvis got exam and he was pushing down on me while contracting and having a internal I screamed cried and thought I was goin to die took in threata shaking being sick crying in pain they put triple pain relief in tried turning I had to push baby was stuck and then had a emergency c section so there it was our little 10.3 baby x


----------



## kimberley3

Well 10.3and a half lol x


----------



## Poppiebug

Wow Kim! Your labour and birth sounded really full on. No wonder you couldn't push her out. Thanks for sharing your story. :)


----------



## lu-is

Thanks for sharing Kimberley and congratulations on your big girl :) 10.3 and a half, wow that would be hard to push out. Sounds like you guys are all doing good. :hugs: Being a mommy is wonderful!

Becca - Paige is a cutie pie! :)

Wana - hooray 3rd Trimester!


----------



## Jess137

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hi! Congrats on all the new babies and pregnancies! I'm sorry I missed the messages a couple of you sent to me, I don't really come on here anymore much. As for me, I had 17 months of no ovulation, then last cycle I ovulated for the first time : D I ovulated again this cycle, and I'm 5dpo. I have high hopes for this cycle. Anyways I hope you are all doing well, and I'm hoping that I've finally done it this time :)


----------



## lu-is

Great to hear from you again Jess! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you receive a BFP this cycle. Please keep us updated when you have a chance. :)

So I weighed my son on the bathroom scale today to get an estimate of his weight (first I stood on it then stood on it again with him and used the difference). Well at 3 1/2 months (15 weeks) he is a good solid 20 lbs. Wow.. he's so big! My arms are sure getting a workout from lifting and carrying him.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi ladies, sorry I've been away on holiday - lots to catch up on!

*Kim* - congrats! What a big baby :) Sounds like you did so well!

*Wana* - you are next, how exciting! And then it's me! :D Scary stuff!

*Nanner* - Paige is so cute!

And *Jess* - lovely to hear from you, I can only imagine how frustrating it is to not ovulate, but fingers and toes crossed for you for this month!

Hope everyone else is well and all babies are doing well!

All is ok with me, got a midwife appointment next week and my next scan in 5 weeks. Feeling a lot better and starting to look around at babies things now, which is so much fun! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all

Wow what a labour you had *Kim* and such a big baby girl :) 

*Lu-is* sounds like you've got a growing boy!

*Jess* great to hear from you. Hopefully now it wont be too much longer for you as your now ovulating! :)

*MrsMel* hope you had a fab holiday and that 5 weeks will disapear before you know it.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks *Wana* :) Love your bump! x


----------



## beccad

Kim, sounds like a bit of an ordeal, but glad you're all ok. Congratulations!

Jess, lovely to hear from you and I'm sure it won't take long now that you're ovulating!

Sorry, I know I'm missing loads of people out but I am still reading, just don't have much time to post! Things going well here, although I'm fairly exhausted. Alexa is growing loads - 6lbs 8ozs at birth and last thursday (18 days old) she was 8lbs 1oz! She didn't lose any weight after she was born. Just latched onto my boob and has seemingly been there ever since :haha: Breastfeeding is pretty hard work, although I've not had any problems as such.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Its the last week of July!! Where is the time going?? x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Crazy isn't it? This year is flying!

I'm not sure if I can get through my 20 week scan without asking the sonographer what team we're on! I really do want the suprise (as hubby does too) but I'm so impatient, I also want to know now!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Fellow Junies!!!

Well nothing much has been happening. Morning sickness came and went after 2 days! I actually dont feel pregnant...unless i drive then i become a raging monter at the idiots! :growlmad:

Its my first midwife appt today and mother in law is coming with me.

OOOOH!!! And the best! Tesco has started supplying Froot Loops which i have been craving for 3 weeks....i got 5 boxes this morning :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Great to hear things are going well with everyone. 

I cannot believe how the year is flying. My little man is growing so fast. He is so much fun, so interactive and wanting to be either sitting up or standing (being held of course) all the time. 

Mrs Mel - do you think you'll cave and find out?

Mazzy - good news on the morning sickness. I was exactly the same.

Anyway, must go start to prepare the dinner while Fletcher is napping. I love being a SAHM!! :)

Talk soon xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Poppiebug said:


> Great to hear things are going well with everyone.
> 
> I cannot believe how the year is flying. My little man is growing so fast. He is so much fun, so interactive and wanting to be either sitting up or standing (being held of course) all the time.
> 
> Mrs Mel - do you think you'll cave and find out?
> 
> *Mazzy - good news on the morning sickness. I was exactly the same.*
> 
> Anyway, must go start to prepare the dinner while Fletcher is napping. I love being a SAHM!! :)
> 
> Talk soon xo

I wonder whether that means Mazzy might be having a boy? :winkwink:

No, I don't think I will cave Poppie, I know how much hubby wants the suprise on the day, so if I have that as an incentive, I should be able to control myself. Hopefully anyway - hubby definitely has the patience in our relationship :haha:

Glad you're getting on so well with Fletcher, I bet it is lovely to be at home with them and to get to do the odd bits of housework when you get a chance! Working so many hours, my housework gets so neglected! x


----------



## Mazzy17

Little bit freaked out, I knew there were going to be viists and test but i didnt realise how many. And with my BMI being high im having more visits. Has anyone had the neural scan for downs testing? :headspin::shock:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Wow we suddenly go busy on here!

*MrsMel* i'm sure you'll manage to stick to your guns and not find out :) 

*Mazzy* nice to hear from you. Your luck with the morning sickness! With the downs syndrome testing i had bloods taken to gather if i was high risk or low risk. I asked about the scan and my hospital said they don't do it. I wouldn't worry about the appointments they're quite simple and fly by.

*Poppie *glad to hear Fletcher is doing so well and that your enjoying being a SAHM. 

Tomorrow is my last day in work this week as i've got Thursday and Friday off!! Yay :D Also those in the UK ...loving the weather?? Its an amazing turn around. Although today is the first day i've felt a bit too hot and a little bit sweaty and i'm not really a sweaty person (joys of pregnancy)

xxx


----------



## kimberley3

Mazzy good job on the no morning sickness! It's not a nice sign are you feeling sleepy a lot? I was I feel so out of it in the first 16weeks. Mrs Mel can't believe your nearly 16weeks your good on waiting I know I could not! Wana it is crazy how its the end of July already and mug little girl is already 11days old nearly 12 it will be your baby soon, sorry not replied to everyone can't member the rest of the posts and I am on oz phone. Oh yeah wana we are hating the weather too hot for baby and me!


----------



## wanaBmummy

It amazes me how a doctor or midwife can feel your belly and thell you exactly what parts of your baby are where i.e. legs, spine, head etc. Yet if i have a feel around i've got NO IDEA lol 

Oh yeah and i still have a breech baby :dohh: :haha: xx


----------



## Dinah93

Hey ladies, hope you, your babies and bumps are all well. We've had another rough week here, I took Grace to hospital on Saturday as she seemed very drowsy, pale and cold. We got there and discovered she was in respiratory failure, even on 100% oxygen she hardly responded. They tested her blood and her co2 level was so high they said as a adult they'd expect her to be conciousness so it was a miracle she was even slightly with us (a healthy baby will have blood co2 of around 5-6, babies who have chronic lung disease like Grace usually are around 8-9, and Grace's was 23) . They gave her a huge amount of diuretics to dry out her lungs, and anti-biotics to cover all bases including meningitis, as she was too unstable to test for it. She went onto a cpap machine to help her breathe. At this point they decided she needed to be ventilated, so needed to send her to another hospital as they can't do it post discharge at our local one. It was at this point our favourite consultant from the neonatal ward became her guardian angel, and he broke the rules which say once you've left neonatal you can't go back, and he took her back up there into the isolation room. He did this so she didn't go to doctors who don't know her when she was in such a bad way. I'm beyond grateful, apparently he had to defend his decision to the board, and she's the first baby in at least 5 years they've done this for. I believe she'd be much worse off if it hadn't been him and the nurses who know her treating her. Overnight on Saturday she started seizing, which was scary at the time, but now they think it was just a reaction to the amount of co2 in her body. By Sunday I had my Grace back, she was alert, pink, squawking away and grinning at me for 8 hours straight. She's still in hospital, but is currently on less oxygen than she went home on, so is doing well, and her co2 is hovering in the 8.6-10.5 range, which is acceptable so long as it doesn't rise again. We hope to have her back home next week. 

And as if the week wasn't bad enough, my granddad died on Tuesday. He had a brain tumour so we knew it was coming eventually, but he was actually pretty stable and alert, but he got pneumonia and was gone within hours. I didn't even get to say goodbye as I was in hospital with Grace and mum told me just to come at the end of the day so I wasn't going back to her with germs on my skin. My mum has decided that in lieu of flowers she's asking for donations to the special care baby unit, which really touches me.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh *Dinah*, what an awful week.

I'm so glad Grace is doing better after her scare - she really is such a strong little lady isn't she? I'm sure she'll continue to improve well. Thinking of you.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh *Dinah* i'm sorry you've had such a tough week. Grace really is a little fighter isn't she! By the sounds of it you also have an amazing doctor to make a discision like that :) I hope she continues to improve and will be home soon. Sorry to hear about your grandad also and that you didn't get a chance to say goodbye. I'm sure he's watching over you all now :) xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Oh Dinah, so sorry to hear about your week. So glad that Grace is on the mend. It must be so scary for you to have to watch out for these things all the time. 
Also, sorry about your grandad.

xo


----------



## Nanner

That's so scary Dinah. What a tough little girl you have. I can't imagine how you're coping. I hope this is the last of it.
I'm sorry to hear about your grandpa. What a hard week you've had.


----------



## Dinah93

Thank you, I'm just glad she's pulled around. She's actually now on less oxygen than when they sent her home last time. Before she was on 0.3litres a minute, now she's down to 0.08 litres, so a huge drop of over 60%. Hopefully having drier lungs is the start of good things for her. 

Think she's going to have to go down to the children's ward today though as they've got two mums to be of prem twins currently labouring, 26 weekers and 32 weeks I think it is. If they both arrive then they need the space on neonatal for them. Fingers crossed for the 26 week mum especially they can stop labour and keep them in a while longer. 

Absolutely gorgeous day today, hope you're all out in the garden or the park with your little ones, Grace loves being outside but it chucked it down almost the whole two weeks she was home, so hope the weather holds until she gets out.


----------



## Meadows

Sorry to hear of your worries dinah....what a superstar grace is....amazing little girl  my thoughts are also with you about ur grandad....why does everything happen at once hey? Xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all :)

I went to the docs last Thur for pain in my ribs (which i know is normal but the skin above is very sensitive and its only a patch of skin) Well i got a complete check over and they ruled out everything from blood clots to pre eclampsia but took bloods just to be on the safe side. (btw seems likely that its babies head causing the pain) 

Anyway i got a call today that my haemoglobin levels are low so they are having me in tomorrow for more bloods to test my iron. Which explains why i've been more tired these past few weeks...just thought it was down to pregnancy lol 

Hope all is well with everyone else xxx


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs dinah hope grace is home soon x
Wanna- hope you feel better soonXx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you're ok *Wana*, and they can give you something which will help you feel less tired.

All is ok with me, almost 17 weeks and I have a little bump which I expect will pop properly fairly soon! Just looking around now at nursery furniture and trying to decide on a theme for little one. We're thinking something neutral, like animals or jungle.

How is everyone else? I hope all babies are behaving :)

xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

turns out i am aneamic and have to pick up my prescription monday. Other than feeling tired i'm great tbh :) x


----------



## pink23

Hope the iron kicks in. My first pregnancy i used to sleep most afternoons.xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm getting to that point this weekend and the last 2 by the afternoon i've felt like i've needed a nap. Its been too late in the day before but i think i'll have an hour now tbh lol x


----------



## singers_love

Wow lots has happened while I have been on holiday, I will try to catch up soon.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Don't know if anyone really checks on here any more but just thought i'd see how everyone is doing x


----------



## pink23

Hi wanna how are you. I bet this hot weather isnt nice with a bump xx


----------



## kimberley3

i do i come on here :) im still waiting for your bump pic wanna lol you said on the facebook page that yu was going to update on here and still not seen one lol  x


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've got tbh Kim....i completly forgot! haha :D will have to do one tonight before i forget again hehe

Its not too bad tbh i get my moments where i think 'my god' but other than that i'm quite enjoying the sunshine :)

Hows everyone's babies doing?

I can't believe as of Tuesday my weeks left count down goes to single digits!! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

just been and taken my bump photo :) I got measured on Tuesday and am 29cm, baby is still breech and other than that pregnancy is going great :D and all the little bits for her seem to becoming together now and i am going to make a start on her room this week as well as hospital bags xx

p.s please excuse the dirty mirror :)
 



Attached Files:







30+4 (1).JPG
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 3









30+4 (2).JPG
File size: 206.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pink23

thats a cute bump. mine was massive lol xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely bump *Wana*! Getting really close for you now!

Hope all the babies are doing well.

I'm fine, have my 20 week scan in less than 2 weeks, so really excited about that!


----------



## kimberley3

Lovely bump wanna looks really nice and round and yay Mrs Mel you still not finding out? Have you got a bump yet? Baby esmé is great I love being a mummy I really don't find any of it hard which is strange but I have a good baby x


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's good to hear *Kim*, really glad you're getting on so well.

No, we're sticking to our guns and not finding out. I have a little bump now, I haven't actually popped yet though! I'm not sure when that's going to happen! x


----------



## pink23

i miss being pregnant at times. It will be a while for us if we have another one now . but enjoying every moment with caleb and esmae xx


----------



## Dinah93

I miss being pregnant too, I feel like I got cheated out of my pregnancy to be honest! I have this colossal urge to do it again to prove to myself that I can do better, I can get past 30 weeks and have a 'normal' pregnancy and walk away with a healthy baby. I love Grace to the ends of the earth but we have 6 hospital appointments this week, I feel like we're missing out on the normal new baby stuff, meeting other new mums, going to groups etc, as we can't ever commit to anything due to all her appointments. Sorry, pout over, I'm so grateful to have her, and for her to be here, I just wish it could have been a smoother journey. 

Being positive she's been doing well on the oxygen since coming home, and they're considering trying her on a room air test rather than keep turning her down 1% at a time - would be incredible if she got off the tank even for a few hours a day.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, *Dinah*, I think you've coped remarkably well considering the rough time you've had. You've been so strong throughout everything. Great news that she's doing so well.

*Pink*, I can imagine it's strange being pregnant and suddenly not being pregnant anymore! Glad all is going well with you too.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. 

*Wana *- you are looking fab! 

*Mrs Mel* - good on your for sticking to the yellow team. Do you have any thoughts either way?

*Dinah *- I agree with Mrs Mel, you've done so well. I just couldn't imagine what you've been through. 

I hope everyone else is doing well?

We're coasting along, had Fletcher's 4 month check in with the nurse today. He's pretty much on average for everything, still a little shorter than most, but not far off. I didn't confess to the nurse that he's been on rice cereal for the last 2 weeks as "technically" you aren't meant to start til they are 4 months. He was totally ready and loves it. Can't wait to try him with other foods soon. 

:)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks *Poppie*, I'm not usually this patient but will look forward to the surprise in Jan :) We both have a slight feeling she's a baby girl, but we'll see :)

Great news about Fletcher, I bet it's a lot of fun when you can start introducing them to new foods!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey guys

Had my 32 week midwife app today...(8 weeks to go!!! :D) and everything is great, blood pressure, babies heart beat etc and i'm messureing 31cm so right on track. They think i'm heading for a 6-7lb baby (which would be lovely) but we'll see when the time comes. The only thing is....yup you've guessed it......she's BREECH! still :dohh:

Obviously i've got a few more weeks yet before they'll start looking into it for a breech birth etc but it seems i've got a stubborn baby lol which doesn't suprise me :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great news hun! Hope she turns around for you soon :)

Not long at all for you now!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know! Its crazy. Your nearly half way :) has it gone fast? Your scan should be any day shouldn't it? How are you feeling? x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I know, it's great! I had imagined the weeks would drag, but they haven't which is good.

I'm half way tomorrow and scan is also tomorrow :D Can't wait to see baby again.

I'm not feeling too bad thanks, I have a bit of round ligament pain while I'm in bed and sleeping isn't all that comfy. It's strange getting used to not rushing around too, as I'm used to doing. Other than that, all is good thanks!

How are you feeling? Is the third tri hard work? xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Wow I can't believe you only have 8 weeks to go Wana and Mrs Mel you are almost half way! Time is just flying!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know its crazy *Poppy *:)

*MrsMel * i know what you mean...i still get told off for doing to much. Tbh third tri atm is still the same as second I'm just finding my size is starting to become a bit more restricting. Like i find sweeping hard and putting my socks on is getting difficult lol But generally i'm really good tbh :)

You'll have to let us know how scan went xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> I know its crazy *Poppy *:)
> 
> *MrsMel * i know what you mean...i still get told off for doing to much. Tbh third tri atm is still the same as second I'm just finding my size is starting to become a bit more restricting. Like i find sweeping hard and putting my socks on is getting difficult lol But generally i'm really good tbh :)
> 
> You'll have to let us know how scan went xx

That's great to hear :)

I certainly will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Well, I've had my scan :)

Good news is, we managed to stay team yellow, which I'm surprised about, I fully expected to cave in! So, it really will be a surprise in January.

Even better news, everything's measuring as it should and it looks like a healthy and contended little bub in there! All organs and everything are working away and it's been a really reassuring and lovely day.


----------



## wanaBmummy

fab news *MrsMel* :D and good on you managing to stay Team Yellow!! x


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> fab news *MrsMel* :D and good on you managing to stay Team Yellow!! x

Thanks, it wasn't easy! xx


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls!

Hope everyone is ok :flower:

Well its my last day in 1st tri and for the past few day sickness has shown its head again but only in the evenings :nope: 
So far i look as though i have taken advantage of an all you can eat buffet and not at all pregnant :cry: 
A woman who i work with has taken it personally that i am pregnant and she isnt so she is no longer talking to me which makes thing a bit uncomfortable considering her sister is my head of dept! And every now and then she keeps putting comments on Facebook about God is hating her and that "someone" should be thankful for the gifts she has been given.So much for enjoying my pregnancy eh?

Anyway been looking into christmas Decs and goodies to make...i have alreasdy been testing my cinnamon whirls and choc truffles (Christmas food has no calories right?! :haha:)

Take care ladies x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey Mazzy good to hear from you :)

Aw sorry to hear about the sickness and don't worry about the belly it will soon turn into a bump and you'll wonder where it has come from lol

As for the woman at work it sounds like she is being a bit childish. She has no idea how long it took you to get your BFP and she can't have it in for every pregnant woman no matter what she might be going through. 

Wow your organised looking into Christmas already! I think ours maybe slightly last minute this year haha x


----------



## Mazzy17

Well every year i end up running around like a loon because i have been too lazy. So this year im going to be one of those smug people and go ohh i can go here or there because i dont have to worry about shopping! :haha:


----------



## Poppiebug

Mazzy - great to hear you are doing ok despite the bit of sickness and your work situation. I've had other friends who were really close, totally go like that when the other got pregnant. Like I know it's hard if you've been trying etc but I don't know if I'd end a friendship because of it. Just my opinion. I hope your 2nd tri goes smoothly.


----------



## Nanner

Hi! I know I've been MIA. :blush: I'll try to be better. I'm hoping to be a JuneBug again next year and I'd love it if this forum would and everyone in it were still around!
Paige is doing so well. We've found lately that she thinks our dogs are hysterical! She squeals and laughs whenever they're around! If we can get one of the pooches to hold still, she'll grab their ears, whiskers, jowels, eyes... and laugh. Makes my day. :cloud9:

Mel- Go team yellow! :happydance: You have more self restrainst than I do!

Mazzy- Christmas isn't even on my radar! Every year, it's so overwhelming for us! We have big families, neither of which live anywhere near us. So between the presents, the shipping of the presents, and traveling, we're always soooo broke!
-as for your coworker, don't let her ruin your experience. Maybe you could find a way to clear the air between the two of you? If not, I believe it's a right for all pregnant women to complain about puffy ankles, nausea, and back pain and she does NOT have the right to take that away from anyone. :growlmad:

Poppie- I love Facebook stalking your pictures of Fletcher. :winkwink: I could just eat him up!

Mel/ Wanna- The third trimester does seem longer than most! Have you tried trimming or painting your toenails yet? :haha:


----------



## Dinah93

Nanner - excuse me for being slow - does that mean you're thinking of trying for a sibling for Paige from next June? We've been told we'll have a more successful pregnancy the closer they are together, so are thinking of trying again mybe next September? I can't really imagine it at the moment though, Grace keeps my hands full enough! 

I'm sorry Mazzy but your co-worker is deranged. I don't care how long she's been trying, or how hard a journey it's been, it's not right to make anyone who isn't her and is expecting feel guilty about it. She has no idea of your journey to get there and regardless, it's not always a first come first served situation unfortunately. You're going to be my Christmas inspiration - I'm on holiday for my cousin's wedding next week, but when I come back I'm going to start getting organised. 

Really need to start on getting fit and loosing weight while on maternity leave, will be harder once I'm back at work. My doc has told me to loose 2 stone before I try again, as my blood vessels will still be wide enough for an extra 2 stone of me, so I should be able to get quite a bit further before my body thinks of the pregnancy as extra stress. This will give me a BMI of 18.6 and personally I think I'll look a bit emaciated. 

What are everyone's plans for going back to work/what have you done if you're already back? I always wanted to go back half time, but the American Academy of Paediatrics official guidance (there is no UK guidance) is that a baby with CLD (which Grace has very severely) shouldn't go into a childcare setting for 2 winters after coming off oxygen... which would be April 2014 at the earliest and possibly not even until April 2015. Poor bairn already has to have an injection every 4 weeks against common colds. So I'm now on the fence over whether I return or not, it will be a real stretch financially not to return, but her health is most important, and I can't really see another way to keep her out of childcare as we certainly couldn't afford a nanny.


----------



## Mazzy17

Well, that's my sister in law brought for, my Dad brought for, I am going to be making a little homemade goodies hamper for MIL & Mum. I have also sorted a 1st December bag for my niece and nephew, so far i have 2 books (Night Before Christmas & Father Christmas needs a wee), 2 DVDs, Snowman & Santa Clause, 2 Advent Calendars and a little Christmas drawing book for the niece. Oh and snowman soup!
Kinda figured i would get ahead as i will be 31 weeks pregnant and in no mood to battle with the crowds! :nope:

Oh and say hello to the new edition!
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-14 13.21.57.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone!

Nanner, I have been asked by lots of people when I am having the second, Floria takes up so much of my time I cant imagine looking after her and another little baby! Though I did bring up withmy mother today that I when I was younger I wanted to be an italian Mother with lots of children! So if I do then I had better get going!!

Dianah - 18.5 seems really low! But I suppose if they think it would be better then if you would like another child you will have to do it. It must be a hard to decide though, especially as Grace cant go to nursery right away. 

how is everyone? 
Wanna its so close!!!!
Mrs Mel I cant believe you are so organised!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Just checking in. Delaina is 4 ½ months old and a petite 12 ½ pounds. Im still exclusively breastfeeding and plan on starting solids at 6 months. Shell be a good eater when she starts she seems very interested in food. Im still not working, Im waiting for a spot to open up at the daycare I registered for back in March. Im actually starting to like being a SAHM especially now that things are a little easier. I would stay home till shes a year old if hubby agrees. Its going to be hard once she goes to daycare.

I cant believe youre so far along wana! Time sure does fly.

Dinah, Ill keep you and Grace in my prayers. She is such a fighter.

Mazzy love the ultrasound pics! Im still so excited for you.

Nanner, Im still traumatized from Delaina. Im not over all the work yet, I couldnt imagine being pregnant again.

How do I get on the facebook page, Im on facebook a lot more.
 



Attached Files:







dellamae1.JPG
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









dellamae2.JPG
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya everyone :wave:

Wow we suddenly got busy in here :D

*Nanner* - it would be fab if we could kepe this going, especially if some of you may be baby bumping it next year!

*Dinah* - Grace seems to be doing really well but i can understand what a hard decision it must be to make for when to have another one knowing the complications you had with Grace. That does sound like alot of weight for you to lose. Maybe you could make a start and when you think your getting to a point where you wouldn't like to lose any more, go back to the doc and see what he thinks then.

*Mazzy* - wow you really have got the ball going on Christmas. I'm going to be preparing for Christmas with a newborn lol so maybe i should have thought about it before now. Oh well its too late for that. Fab scan picture also!! :)

*Singers* - i know tell me about it ...it has FLOWN! I mean i'm having a baby next month! lol

*CeeDee* - Aww she's so adorable :) I'm glad your enjoying being a SAHM. For the facebook page if you want you can pm me your name and i'll add you on facebook then add you to the group 

*AFM* - I'm 34 weeks tomorrow!! 6 weeks to go :D Its my birthday Thursday and i'll be 22..i've also got my first antenatal that night and have the midwife coming out on Friday to do a birth plan :) 

We've got everything sorted for babs now except for the cloth nappies but we are getting them next month because she won't be in them straight away as i said to hubby we could do sposies to start. We picked up the pram on the weekend and i'm sooooo glad we chose it!! I LOVE it <3

Look out the end of the week for a bump photo update :D I don't think i'm doing to bad, i've really not gained massively i'm just all baby. I keep getting comments on how little i look so i'm just hoping i don't explode now in the last few weeks lol xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

well i just had my midwfie app and it looks like baby has moved to HEAD DOWN!! yay :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fab news hun! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks MrsMel :) How are you doing? x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm good thanks :) Bump is growing very quickly and me and hubby are enjoying feeling her / him kicking every night!

Hope you're ok, just a few more weeks for you now! x


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi girls,
Wow it did get busy in here didn't it? Now I need to remember what I have read.

I'm not going back to my old job and will officially resign in the next few weeks. Still trying to get organised to be an at home carer but since we built our home we still dont have a fence for our yard!! We have been trying to get it organised with our neighbours but because they are still building they arent in a hurry.

As for trying for a 2nd bub, we will wait til the start of 2014 as we are keen to have a 2 year gap.

Wow Wana, almost time for you. I hope you arent too uncomfortable these last few weeks.

I hope everyone else is well. 

xo


----------



## CeeDee

That&#8217;s great, wanab! 

MrsMel, Your baby is just growing and growing.

Poppie, That sounds great that you will be a home carer. I&#8217;m actually starting to look forward to going to back to work. I thought I would want to stay home longer. I wish I could do part time, but my employer won&#8217;t allow it, I&#8217;m sure.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi guys

As promised i have a bump update for you :D A little later than intended as i kept forgetting to upload them lol

I don't think i've really grown much, just changed shape :) Oh and excuse the pj look lol it was right before bed xx
 



Attached Files:







34 + 4 (1).JPG
File size: 203 KB
Views: 3









34 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 200 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

I decided to do a photo comparison :) so here is me and bump from 26 weeks to 34 weeks :D xx
 



Attached Files:







26+4 (2).JPG
File size: 215.8 KB
Views: 6









30+4 (2).JPG
File size: 206.7 KB
Views: 6









34 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 200 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CeeDee

Cute bump, wana!


----------



## Poppiebug

Gorgeous bump Wana!

Fletcher is 5 months old today! Cannot believe how fast the time has gone!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Lovely bump Wana! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou :D x


----------



## wanaBmummy

*30 days* to go!! exciting times :D :D xxx


----------



## Nanner

The bumps are all so cute!
Paige decided to get up at 3:30 this morning. She's such an early riser.
I took Paige to get her 6 mo pictures done yesterday. They're so cute! Ill upload some today when I'm not on my kindle.
I can't remember now who was asking about getting onto the junebugs FB page... The group's name is B&B- June Bugs. Just let me k.ow your b&b name when you request to join ;-)


----------



## Poppiebug

I saw Paige's photos on FB, she is gorgeous!! She looks so much like you. :)


----------



## Nanner

Just love her!
 



Attached Files:







s42349s1116483_19.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0









s42349s1116483_13.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 1









s42349s1116483_2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Meadows

Gorgeous nanner! Bless her! X


----------



## Dinah93

Gosh what a beauty Nanner, how old is she now?


----------



## kimberley3

wanna lovely bump and not long at all for you do you think you will go over? ! i want to see yours too mrs mel!! poppie are you excited about staying at home? when i go back i am only doing 16hours and thats going to kill me!!. nanner i saw the pics on facebook and shown my oh she is so cute!!! amy whenever i see your ticker it makes me smile how far little grace has come on hope your both doing well. sorry if i have missed anybody out i cant member what i have red and what i have made up lol!! baby brain stays it never goes away ladies!!


----------



## kimberley3

and fo rme baby girl has been poorly for about 5 weeks now, had the runs blood mucus and green poo for 5 weeks now, she has been diagoised with rotavirus she has had it for a few weeks that they no of :( and has now also developed a secondary lactolse intolerance and has not put much weight on for 4 weeks now! only 3oz so she is still at 11lb14 at ten weeks 2moro. her weight is being watched for the next 2-4 weeks and if she doesnt put weight on or drops more on the chart then we are going to have to top up with a special ff but i can still breastfeed but i really dont want this to happen. but apart from this she seems happy and has not had the fever which i belive is because i have been breastfeeding. well here are some pictures of my amazing daughter :D
 



Attached Files:







310333_10151290180100209_1376947265_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









380994_10151290178215209_1684147914_n.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2









402878_10151288362930209_99750858_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









563991_10151288364450209_1652911438_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dinah93

She's gorgeous Kimberley, she looks so alert too, I really like the wiggling picture in the middle. Sorry to hear she's been so poorly, have they got her on any medication or is it just something that they have to leave for time to do it's work?


----------



## Poppiebug

Poor Esme :( I hope she gets better soon. Must be so hard when they aren't well. 

Yes, I am excited about staying home and working. Would love to not have to work, but that ain't gunna happen unless we won the lotto!


----------



## kimberley3

No medication as its a virus it should of cleared within a week but hers has not :-( no idea why its taking so long. I just really hope she gains weight. I love the moving pictures she is such an active baby. Never stops moving. X


----------



## CeeDee

Paige is adorable Nanner!

Kimberley, what a cutie! Sorry she&#8217;s been sickly, hopefully she&#8217;ll be better soon.

I&#8217;m sad. I will be going back to work on Monday. I wish I could stay home with Delaina for a little longer, but it&#8217;s time to rip the band aid off. I&#8217;m nervous because she takes awhile to warm up to strangers and she is now refusing the bottle, from anyone. Happily I get to see her at lunch time.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Here we are my most recent bump pic...like i said on FB i look HUGE lol I'll put my pic from 3 weeks ago as well so you can compare xx
 



Attached Files:







34 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 200 KB
Views: 6









37 + 4 (1).JPG
File size: 198.7 KB
Views: 5









37 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 199.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nanner

What a big difference in just a few weeks wanna!


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> Here we are my most recent bump pic...like i said on FB i look HUGE lol I'll put my pic from 3 weeks ago as well so you can compare xx

Wow, that's a huge difference! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know i couldn't get over it myself lol I knew i'd gotten bigger but didn't feel that big and especially after her 2 disapearing acts recently I took the photo and compared and though s**t lol I'm HUGE :D

Hows your bump coming along MrsMel? Will we have any bump pics from you? xx


----------



## kimberley3

massive change. looking really good xx


----------



## beccad

oh gosh that is a big difference! looking good though.


----------



## Poppiebug

Gorgeous bump wana! not long now :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks everyone :D x


----------



## Jess137

Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing well! I just wanted to pop in to let you know that we're pg!! Due May 15 :) We had stopped trying and bought a house, then got a surprise a couple weeks ago!

Also, I just saw further up the page that there's a fb page for the junebugs...would i still be welcome? I would love to get back in touch with you all. I still don't really like bnb a whole lot.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Jess!! Congratulations, I'm thrilled for you! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Yay Jess!! Congratulations :D Not far off being a Junebug next year! lol If you want to message me your name i'll add you on FB and then add you to the group :) Congrats again! x


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Jess, what a fab surprise


----------



## kimberley3

congrats jess!!!! when i didn't see your name at the top anymore i was hoping has she got her bfp!!! and you have so happy for you, you deserve it so much! x


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats again Jess! That is wonderful!! 

Glad you found us over on FB too :)


----------



## CeeDee

Yeah for Jess!


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, can you add me to the facebook page? Thanks


----------



## wanaBmummy

CeeDee said:


> Wanab, can you add me to the facebook page? Thanks

i thought i had? yeah i'll do it now x


----------



## Poppiebug

8 days to go wana!! :happydance:

How do you feel??


----------



## wanaBmummy

I know i can't belive it! Yeah i'm not to bad. I've been a bit more tired and achey and i wee more during the night now than i do in the day lol Her movements are a bit more uncomfortable down low but don't think i've droped tbh and haven't lost any plug or anything. My last midwife app they said i was having braxton hicks but i had no idea lol :)

So i've got no idea tbh about when she might turn up. This week would be nice lol but i can't see it happening xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

So excited for you - keep us posted! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

will do :)

how are you anyway MrsMel? your getting quite far along now x


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm good thanks! Yep, entering third tri on Friday - yippee!

Just looking forward to Christmas really, because as soon as Christmas is here, it'll be almost baby time!

I'm feeling fine really - a lot hungrier now that I have been and I get tired if I over-do things, but other than that, no complaints at all :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab glad to hear all is good :) gosh don't mention christmas i'll have a nearly 2 month old lol

tell me about it with the over doing it. i decided today would be a great idea to deep clean this kitchen! 3 hours later i had finished and i was and still am achey, tired and grumpy lol xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Ugh Wana, I hated that having to wee all the time at the end. Once I had him though, I thought I was dehydrated because I didn't have to go all the time then realised it was because I no longer had him pushing on my bladder!! I hope she makes her appearance sooner rather than later for you. 

Mrs Mel - almost 3rd tri! How exciting!! The time is going to fly!

Speaking of time flying, can you believe my little Fletcher is 6 months tomorrow?!?! I'll post a pic on my FB and in the group of him tomorrow.

He had his needles yesterday afternoon and cried and cried :( Then he woke 2 hours after we put him down (he usually sleeps a lot longer than that before wanting a night feed) and he was very upset, so I gave him some baby paracetamol and that seemed to work as he slept through til 5am!

I hope everyone else is well. xo


----------



## Mrs Mel

Happy 6 months to Fletcher! I'm glad he's feeling better.

3 months to go for me today - hurry up time! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

I am definatly looking forward to a decent nights sleep! I understand the irony in that as i'm going to be woken by a baby very regulalry but i won't have to pee and can sleep on my belly!! :haha:

Happy 6 months Fletcher! Its crazy how time flies :wacko:

Wow 3 months *MrsMel* not long now :)

I took a bump pic at 39 weeks as i thought i may have dropped. I definatly look a bit lower and smaller but i don't know if you can class it as having dropped. What do you guys think?? xx
 



Attached Files:







37 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 199.3 KB
Views: 1









39 + 0.JPG
File size: 204.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Mel

I can't really offer any advice hun, because I don't really know enough about it. But fingers crossed for you! I hope it happens soon for you - 5 days until due date! xx


----------



## Poppiebug

I think you have... I posted in FB for you!! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

well mum turned round today and said i still looked quite high and rounded so she doesn't think i will have baby at the beginning of the week for definate lol oh well we'll soon see xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Just spotted your ticker... 1 day to go!!! 

I do hope bubs comes soon for you wana :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

Fingers crossed Wana! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks guys :) no sign yet lol x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy Due Date to me!! :D xxx


----------



## Poppiebug

Yey! Happy due date wana!! 

Come on down Sophia-May!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Due date bump photo :) as well as my 37 week and 39 week. My bumps really changed over the past few weeks although don't think its dropped anymore :/ lol xx
 



Attached Files:







37 + 4 (2).JPG
File size: 199.3 KB
Views: 4









39 + 0.JPG
File size: 204.4 KB
Views: 4









Due Date 40 + 0 (2).JPG
File size: 206.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just got back from midwife ...she is definatly head down! :) and in a really good position for labour. She said she's suprised i'm not waddling because her head is really low! :D so i must have a good pelvis if i can't even feel that she's there lol

I've felt a bit like im on my period this morning but it eased off and i'm fine now so she thinks i probably will have baby sometime this week. If not i'm booked in for next Tuesday for a sweep xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Great news!! x


----------



## kimberley3

Exciting times wana your bump has really changed these last few weeks your looking great can not wait to see pictures of her when she is here x


----------



## kimberley3

Mrs Mel I want to see a bump picture


----------



## Mrs Mel

kimberley3 said:


> Mrs Mel I want to see a bump picture

I will get around to posting one soon Kim :)


----------



## kimberley3

I know I have already said it but congratulations can't wait for your. Birth story x


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congratulations Wana!! Can't wait to hear all about it! :D xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Wana - gorgeous girl. I can't believe how fast that has come around!


----------



## Poppiebug

Ooh I haven't posted here yet... congrats Wana!! Can't wait to hear more about her. xo


----------



## CeeDee

congrats wanab!


----------



## pink23

congrats wana xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou everyone :D

Here is my birth story. Sorry its a bit long....

I had period pains the morning of my due date, 16/10/12, from 7am - 11am. They went and i saw the midwife who said see if anything starts, but booked me a sweep for the following week if it didn't. 

7pm my period pains came back but wern't too bad. Went to bed and had a few pains on and off through the night that were stronger. By 4am i had to get out of bed as i couldn't deal with them properly led down. 

Woke hubby up at 6am to tell him he wasn't going to work :haha: and by 7.30am rang the hospital as she hadn't really moved in a long while. They told me to go in. Got there at 8am and was seen at 8.30am. They hooked me up to a monitor. At this point my contractions were still irregular but as soon as i was on the monitor LO started going crazy :dohh: 

They obviously decided she was fine and i wasn't in established labour yet but checked me and i was 3-4cm! They told me to go for a walk for a few hours and get some food but stay near the hospital (i live 30min away). So me and hubby did this and they got stronger and closer together but still irregular. 1 min they wer 3 min apart, the next they were 10min apart. They decided at 12.00 that i should go home and relax and come back when they were every 2min apart.

Got home at 12.30 and tried to sleep (couldn't) and they gradually got stronger and more regular but still only 6 mins apart. Rang the hospital and as i got to 4cm without really knowing it they told me to go back and get checked. Got to hospital at 4pm and was checked. Still 4cm but thinned and stretchy. 

They decided to admit me to maternity ward instead of sending me home and see what happens. If needed they'd were going to decide what to do at 8pm when huby would have to go home.

(btw i had a tens machine on the whole time to help with the contractions. It was fab in my oppinion! Also i couldn't deal with the contractions led down or sat down so appart from being in the car i had been stood up since 4am!)

My contractions got stronger and decided to try a bath. Took tens off and got in. Tbh....hated it. It did nothing for me and whilst i was in the bath i started to feel some pressure. The midwife checked me and i was 6cm. So at 6pm got sent back down to labour ward.

Here everything really started to progress. I had gas and air which did make me sick at one point but was great otherwise. My contractions got closer and stronger and i got more pressure. At about 10.30pm i was checked again and was now 8cm but i was starting to get the urge to push which was REALLY hard to fight. My waters still hadn't gone at this point (and i'd lost my plug at about 7pm) They couldn't break them as they wern't bulging, there were no waters between the sack and her head.

At this point i was only 8cm but couldn't help but push with some of the contractions. At 11.30pm they checked me again and i was 10cm! Finally! They managed to break my waters then (turns out when i though i had wet myself :blush: during contractions earlier, it was actually my hind waters) 

They told me i could start pushing which i've got to be honest....the wierdest feeling in the world as the head is coming down. Just as her head was ready to come out her heart rate dropped. They decided i needed an episiotomy but couldn't get between her head and my bits to give me the injection to numb it before cutting, so they cut me and i felt EVERYTHING. Not going to lie it hurt like hell and i lost control abit at the shock and pain of it. 

Her head then came out and the cord was around her neck which they quickly got off. A few more pushes and Sophia-May was born at 00:03am 18th October 2012, weighing 7lb 10oz and 57cm long!

She came out really clean, strong and alert. We did skin to skin and breastfeeding straight away (she's a natural). I can't believe she's actually here and i'm no longer pregnant. I wouldn't change her for the world. She is such a content little baby. She doesn't feed as often as i thought she would of and she's a really good sleeper. 

So all in all counting my labour from 4am Wednesday, not 7pm Tuesday, i had a 20 hour labour with gas and air for the last 6 hours and a tens machine throughout. I had an episiotmy which tbh isn't too bad and its all really neat down there. Not too painful either but it stings to wee. 

Now we are just enjoying very moment with her :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







SDC19170.JPG
File size: 211.4 KB
Views: 6









SDC19171.JPG
File size: 202.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pink23

Aww congratulations xx enjoy every moment xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Amazing, well done you, I'm thrilled for you! She is beautiful! xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Eek, I'm next on the list :D


----------



## singers_love

Congratualtiosn sounds like a fantastic birth!! Well done!!! And she is beautiful!


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats again hun, she is gorgeous. 

I had a little happy tear reading your birth story, but I cannot imagine being cut down there with no pain killers. Because I had the epi the pushing, episiotomy part and forcepts were pretty much painless for me and I'm so thankful for that so in my eyes you are Wonder Woman!! :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aww thankyou *Poppie* thats really lovely of you :) 

Yes *MrsMel *your turn next :D

Keep meaning to take a belly picture now i've had her. So i'm going to take one after a week. Tbh its going really quickly which is nice :) Although i think i'm going to have a podge which will be hard to get rid of but oh well. 

Also i weighed just before due date and had put on 2st exactly. I weighed yeasterday and have already dropped 1st :) xx


----------



## CeeDee

Lovely story and she's beautiful!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I did take a 1 week PP belly picture just haven't got around to posting it. Hopefully will later on today x


----------



## Meadows

Just to say love and well wishes to all you Americans on the east coast for this crazy sandy storm xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Meadows said:


> Just to say love and well wishes to all you Americans on the east coast for this crazy sandy storm xxx

Absolutely agree - take care ladies xx


----------



## Poppiebug

I hope everyone is ok and haven't had too much damage or anything. xo


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks ladies! We faired the storm with no power loss or damage.


----------



## Poppiebug

CeeDee said:


> Thanks ladies! We faired the storm with no power loss or damage.

That's great to hear :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

MrsMel how are you doing? xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm good thanks :) Less than 10 weeks until due date! Feeling good, I've had my Anti-D injection and start my ante natal classes tomorrow so it's starting to feel really real now! Finishing work in around 7 weeks too!

How are you getting on? How is lovely Sophia? xx


----------



## Poppiebug

Wow! Less than 10 weeks Mrs Mel. It will fly by. 

I cannot believe it's only 50 days til Christmas. I am having a friend do a little photo shoot of Fletcher so I can make Christmas cards this year. It is just so exciting to have a little one for Christmas. Soon we'll be off to the shops to scope out the best Santa to have his first Santa photo with (never really had to take any notice before!). Can't wait!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww wow *MrsMel* it'll soon be here! i really enjoyed my antenatal classes so hope you do too :) have you got much planned for when yoy finish work or are you just going to take it easy?

Thats a lovely idea *Poppie* for the Christmas cards...i can't quite believe that were this close already! We're keeping it small this year as she'll still be so young.

Sophia's doing fab thankyou. Can't quite blieve she's nearly 3 weeks old already! she's quite clever already...she knows how to keep herself awake when falling asleep! She's starting to be a bit more awake and alert during the day as well now xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm glad Sophia's doing well *Wana* :) No real plans for when I stop work - just relaxing really and doing last minute washing of baby clothes and getting house ready for the new arrival :)

That is a lovely idea *Poppie* - I bet Christmas with a little one is incredibly special!

Hope all the babies are doing well xx


----------



## Dinah93

Eeek! Husband suggested a date to start trying for a second this morning - and it's less than 6 months away!!! Mentally I don't feel ready to start the rollercoaster again, but I know what's prompted him to suggest that date, Grace will be 1, we're likely to get closer to term the closer together we have pregnancies, the sooner I fall pregnant after 'rapid' weightloss and previous pregnancies the longer it should be until the blood pressure causes major issues... he's being very logical about it... but ARGH! Excited and scared all at once. We were planning a few days away just the two of us to New York for our third anniversary (went for our first too) but as that's in the September we might need to bring that forward a bit in case we do start trying in April and fall fairly quickly. Would have liked Grace to be at least 2 really before we tried again, enjoy her as a baby for longer, but in the long run a healthy closer-to-termie is more important.


----------



## pink23

wow dinah that is exciting x


----------



## Poppiebug

That IS exciting Dinah! I want to lose some weight before TTC again so I reduce the chance of having BP issues and also for my general health. I feel so crappy atm :(

TGIF again, looking forward to having hubby home for the weekend.


----------



## Meadows

Very exciting dinah! Can u believe the talk is now about ttc for number 2?!?!? Crazy! 

Not sure when we'll get back on that band wagon.....maybe June next year? Not sure yet!! 

Sorry ur feeling crappy poppie.....sending hugs. And yeah def love the weekend for some daddy time!!! X


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow thats fab Dinah! :) It must be a big step to take even planning it with everything you've been through with Grace but it does make sense.

My midwife discharged me today and said she thinks she'll hear from me again in about 18 months time lol that seems majorly close to me right now haha

I really don't know if we'll have another one just purely because labour put me off big time. I'd do everything else in a heartbeat but labour was not what i expected xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you're ok *Poppie* xx


----------



## Dinah93

Take care of yourself Poppie. I've been feeling like a lot is out of my control recently, but starting to loose the weight has made me feel like at least I can do something right. I think a complicated pregnancy or birth can take it out of you emotionally for a long time afterwards. 

Hubby and I finally got a date night last night, and talking a lot more we realised we were being far too led by financials and actually neither of us really wanted to be starting to try again in March. But we do both want to try again next year, so tentatively we're staying the start of August, but come off contraception in the May and just avoid OV time, as last time it took ages for AF to settle down. This means we can have a lovely holiday to New York next August, and also Grace should be 2 when the new baby arrives.


----------



## Poppiebug

Thanks girls. I'm ok, just would have liked to have shifted some of it before now. I have the best intentions to get out and go for a walk most days but by the time things are done around the house its like 3pm or so. Just have to make myself do it I guess.


----------



## Dinah93

I found I was getting so bogged down in housework, I made a rule to do 2 hours a day, and everything else could wait until tomorrow. I also stopped worrying that someone might pop round, and now only do the two hours tidying on a morning, and if toys are out or the post is on the table, or there are clothes needing washing, I don't worry as I know it was clean that morning, and they know I have a baby and if they want to judge - sod 'em. They do say weight loss is 90% diet, 10% exercise, but mentally I find the exercise gets me thinking more about my body and what I eat. Walking is the only exercise I'm doing, but I do do it most days, as Grace loves a look at the world from her buggy, so I count that walk as as important to her as play time or physio in her development as it's something she wants to do rather than all things I want her to do like eat, sleep, be clean - not things babies are overly interested in when they are getting curious about the world. Weather here is due to get to -15C this week, going to miss our walks when that happens, as it's just far too cold to think about taking her out in. 

Husband's first day at a new job today, came with nearly a 40% payrise which takes a bit of pressure off, although it is a much, much more expensive commute. Just hope he likes it. I still don't know if I'm returning to work or not, technically we don't have enough money from his wage for me not to, but we've been advised to keep Grace out of childcare for two winters, so I don't really think we have a choice if it's her health that's the deciding factor. I have a few part time work from home (or work from home most of the time but 3 days a month in office) jobs possibly going to come off, so that would be ideal if it happened. I wanted to return half time, but we can't find anyone who can care for her 1 on 1 for those two and a half days that won't work out at more than I'm earning.


----------



## Poppiebug

Dinah, that's a good attitude to have about getting out for a walk. I should think of it that way too I guess. I hope that you are able to work from home, will make things so much easier. 

How's everyone's Christmas preparations coming along? What is Santa bringing??


----------



## Mrs Mel

I love Christmas! Just waiting for Dec 1st really, so we can start to decorate the house and make it all cosy and festive!

I'm not sure what Santa is bringing this year - hubby and I have decided to be sensible and not get much for each other, but to spend the money on little one instead!

Still, will start Christmas present shopping soon and am looking forward to that, I love looking around the shops at Christmas.

How about you? What are you hoping for from Santa? x


----------



## Poppiebug

We are going back home for Christmas to my brother's house so it will be lovely to celebrate Fletcher's first Christmas with family and some of his cousins. 

Of course Fletcher won't really know what's going on and will probably be more interested in the wrapping paper but Santa is bringing Fletcher his Santa sack, a Fisher Price chatter phone, some Wiggles Books, new pyjamas and a Mickey Mouse t-shirt.

We are giving him a Britto Pablo Puppy:
https://www.delveswoodbears.co.uk/image/cache/pablo-puppy-medium-4024914-150x150-FFFFFF.jpg
We wanted him to have a special cuddly toy that he can have forever and when I found this I thought it was awesome. 

DH and I aren't giving presents to each other this year as the cost for flights and going home for 3 weeks was costing a lot. We are also attending an old school friend's wedding up there in early January too.


----------



## Dinah93

We're getting our tree on the 1st too. In August we were out for the day and took Grace into a year round Christmas shop and she was just so incredibly happy staring at the lights on the trees, so I really can't wait to get it all lit up. 

Not sure what we're getting her, definitely something to go in the bath will be a present as she loves the water and splashing around in the big bath. Like Poppie I don't think we'll be doing presents for one another, until I get some money coming inn we don't really have it spare, and we'll want some spending money for our holiday later in the year (and we need to save to go to my cousin's wedding, on the remotest of all remote islands off the coast of Greece in May). I really love a good wedding, always enjoy the big day and seeing people I love happy, but it does seem to be a bit of a competition lately where every one of my friends and family need one bigger than the last and it always costs us a fortune to travel there, stay in the hotel, eat at the pre-wedding dinners, get your hair done because it's too posh a place not to etc. If I could go to a wedding and it cost me less than £500 I'd be thrilled. I've started buying my wedding outfits off ebay as most of the Monsoon/Coast type dresses have only been worn once to a different wedding anyway. Damned Facebook you can't wear the same one twice! Sorry, rant over, I just worked out that between two weddings, an engagement party and a going away party for 3 cousins who are sisters I'll have spent around £3200 in less than 12 months :O That's a big chunk now that we don't have a second salary.


----------



## wanaBmummy

We're doing Christmas small this year. Sophia's definatly not going to have a clue lol Me and hubby arn't getting each other anything and we are only buying for our nieces and nephews and Sophia. Being on maternity money we can't really afford to do it like we usually do. We're going to get Sophia some baby toys like rattles etc as szhe hasn't got anything like that yet. 

Christmas dinner will just be the 3 of us and then we've told the family they are all free to come over in the afternoon evening and we'll put out some nibbles and what not xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Finally doing PP pictures :) kept forgetting to take them so only have 1 week and 4 week PP photos. Will put up 4 week prego and 40 week prego pics as well. I'm quite pleased with how my belly is xx
 



Attached Files:







4+4 (2).JPG
File size: 199.6 KB
Views: 8









Due Date 40 + 0 (2).JPG
File size: 206.5 KB
Views: 7









1 week PP.JPG
File size: 217.7 KB
Views: 8









4 weeks PP.JPG
File size: 202.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Poppiebug

Looking wonderful Wana!! I wish I had the motivation to get out and do the get rid of babyweight thing.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I don't want to sound like i'm bragging or anything *Poppie* but i must just be very lucky because i've done absoloutly nothing to try and get rid of it x


----------



## wanaBmummy

we had a free photo shoot today for Sophia :) It was a friend's dad and he wanted to build up his newborn portfolio. We are getting a free print as well but they're are all online for us to see, so wanted to share a few of my favourites with you all xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo session 1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo session 2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo session 3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









Photo session 4.png
File size: 253.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Poppiebug

Wana - that's ok, you are not bragging at all. You weren't big to begin with either so that probably helps. I have a lot to work on from pre-preg anyway! Those photos are great. She's very cute!! Free photo shoots are always good! :)


----------



## Dinah93

Really cute photos Wana. My mum is paying for us to have a family photo shoot next spring when Grace is 1, and I'm really looking forward to having some professional photos of her. 

Just before I had Grace I was 31lbs heavier than when I fell pregnant (which is a LOT by 28 weeks!) but most of that was Grace, fluid, and a HUGE amount of water retention from the pre-e. I was 10lbs heavier than pre-pg by 3 weeks after having her, so I count that as my actual baby weight gain. I've always approached dieting very seriously, and burned out quite quickly, but this time I'm going by the rule that nothing is forbidden, it just has to fit into 1200 calories a day, and EVERYTHING must be logged on myfitnesspal as otherwise I can easily tell myself I'm well under 1200 and it's more like 1800. I allow myself one day off a week, not to go mental, but for example if we're going out to a restaurant or to my mums for sunday dinner, I'll try to eat a sensible portion, but I'll still eat what I want to. Sticking to the calorie limit has meant on some days I've skipped dinner as I had some birthday cake or I'll only have toast and fruit salad for lunch as I know I've got a friend over for dinner and I'll have a glass of wine. For me this way works better as I tend to fall off the wagon quickly if I put strict rules in place like 'no chocolate, no baking, no wine'. I'm chuffed to now be at my smallest since uni, still a long way to go but the last 6 weeks haven't been hard really, and it hasn't felt like a diet, it's just ticking away in the background, and logging my cals is second nature now. It is interesting how much pregnancy has changed my shape though. I was always busty, but with a fairly small waist and hips, but since pregnancy my bust is significantly smaller, whereas my hips are definitely wider. I think I still have another 6-10lbs to loose before I actually fit my pre-pregnancy clothes. 

Grace is in a right mood with me today. She was sick on her playmat yesterday, so it went in the wash overnight and it's good as new today. But I've reattached the arch bit with the toys on and it looks different to before, I think I had it poorly attached before and now it's right, but she's so angry that the toys aren't dangling exactly as she's used to! She also refused to take her bottle this morning as usually she has a glass 100ml prepacked one, that I just heat and screw the teat onto. But she's been draining that in the last few days so I've been lining two bottles up before I start. Today I tip the two 100ml glass bottles into one 250ml plastic bottle, same teat, and she looks at me like I'm taking the mick. She played about for 40ml then just clamped her mouth shut and gave me 'the look'. Does anyone else have a baby this wilful?! I wouldn't mind if she was stropping about a new flavour of food I was trying her on, but this is the same milk she always has, and the same teat, just a slightly different container! ARGH!


----------



## CeeDee

Wanab, Sophia is so beautiful! She&#8217;s getting so big so quickly. Good job! I lost all my baby weight by 6 weeks, I didn&#8217;t have to do anything either. I think maybe it&#8217;s the breastfeeding because I&#8217;m still losing weight and I haven&#8217;t been watching what I eat.

Dinah, I love myfitnesspal. I was using that app before I got pregnant to lose weight. My daughter has her days. Yesterday she refused to eat any solids, a little carrot no cereal. She had 2 spoons of carrots and then refused.


----------



## Nanner

Hi ladies! I haven't been on B&B forever. I read the last few pages to see what's been going on.
Wana- love the pics! So adorable! I've gotten professional pictures take for Paige at 3 and 6 months old and plan on another set at 9 and 12 months. It gets expensive so you're lucky you have someone to do it for free. Do you think you'll have another session?

Poppie- I'm sorry you don't feel too well. :wacko: It took me about 2-3 months to get back to my normal size. I dove back into my workout routine and trained for a half marathon that I ran about 4 months after. I didn't have to diet much though so that was nice. At about 6 months after I found that I weighed about 10 lbs less than my normal weight. I still do but just recently stopped nursing so I expect a bit of a weight gain. I hope I don't sound like I'm bragging either. :blush:

Dinah- I agree with the Christmas presents. We're traveling to Alaska for Thanksgiving so our money is pretty well spent. Most of the June Bug babies are small enough they wouldn't know one way or another! Plus, if your families are anything like ours, there will be plenty of presents without Mommy & Daddy having to buy any! :thumbup:

Meadows- I think it's surreal that some of us are thinking baby number 2. It seems like yesterday I was reading/ writing about temping, cycles, symptom analyzing... I know I'm ready for the next!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou everyone :) I've got to say i'm one proud mummy!

*Nanner* i probably will get more photo's taken when she's older but i'll be paying next time. 

Btw while were on about weight and pre pregnancy clothes. I've lost my tummy but am still 1stone heavier than what i was before hand and *Dinah* your right about the hips...i was always a 12 because my hips wouldn't let me fit a 10 anyway but i've just had to buy 14 jeans because my hips will just about fit my 12's but they are far too tight to actually wear for long. 

xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

wanaBmummy said:


> we had a free photo shoot today for Sophia :) It was a friend's dad and he wanted to build up his newborn portfolio. We are getting a free print as well but they're are all online for us to see, so wanted to share a few of my favourites with you all xxx

Can't believe I missed this! She's so cute Wana! x


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies!!!

Hope everyone is happy and healthy and enjoying their babies!

Well im still Team Yellow although the other night i had a dream i gave birth to a girl and it seemed so real...im edging towards girl!

Donated 7 boxes to charity last week so we have room to fit a baby :haha: 

So far pregnancy has been breezy went to see my consultant a few weeks back and gave me the "you are endangering your baby" talk etc and made me feel a bit panicy, then she weighed me and i lost more weight (i now weigh less than i did when i first got pregnant) but she still wasnt happy :nope:. So i left her room and went into the waiting room. There was a woman so big her girth was going over her knees.

We have started looking for prams now, well hubby has just started, i have been looking since TTC :haha: So anyway i picked out the system (Mothercare) its got everything we need and a good price £230, hubby says to me the other day he doesnt want sh*t and he is interested in a silver cross (yeah i like them too but i am being careful with our money) so we have next week off and are going to be looking.

Girl at work is still not talking to me and if she has to she acts as though i am not pregnant (really cant be arsed with her anymore!)

Hmm think that is it for now x


----------



## CeeDee

It&#8217;s so quiet in here. I had almost forgotten about the Junebugs! I&#8217;m enjoying my little one. We now have a pretty good routine with me going back to work. She&#8217;s enjoying daycare, but I&#8217;m not enjoying her snotty nose. She has two teeth now and is on her way to crawling, she army crawls now. She loves to stand and pull up on things. 

Mazzy, I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re staying team yellow. The dream must mean you&#8217;re having a boy. It&#8217;s so much fun shopping for LO. I bought way too much stuff that she didn&#8217;t really use, but all babies are different.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Dinah93

Which is the mothercare one you like Mazzy? When my icandy died and it was 6 months for a replacement part I got a my4 and HATED it, after a month I went out and got a babystyle oyster and I love it, if the icandy ever comes back from the repair place I'm selling it and keeping the oyster. 

I'm still so on the fence about going back to work, I want to go back half time, would mean we had that bit more money to enjoy life, however I just don't think Grace is going to be well enough for me to do that. Her feeding issues are getting worse not better, and she still doesn't really have an immune system. Her physiotherapist funnily enough picked up that I seemed like I was struggling a bit with not being able to go out, not really having anyone who can take her off my hands so I can have an evening to myself, some days spending 6-8 hours with her screaming in pain and me feeling like the biggest failure on earth for not being able to make it better, so she's going to call my health visitor (who I've not seen since the week we came home) and suggest she comes over to check in on us. 

We did finally manage to get a new medication for her (how mad is this, consultant prescribes it and pharmacy refuse to order it as it's too expensive, but says she can have the tablet form as it's cheaper - she's 8 blinking months old how is she to swallow a tablet?! So I'm grinding them up into her food) so as always I'm hopeful this will make a difference. Sooner or later she has to keep down enough food to reach 12lbs!


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi everyone! 
Sorry we've been a bit absent from the thread. Getting ready for Christmas, we're flying back home for Christmas next Saturday and staying for 3 weeks. I also have a friend's wedding in early Jan there before we come back. 
Cannot believe how fast the last 8 months have flown. Most of you have seen Fletcher's pics on FB, he is growing so much, commando crawling and just starting to get the hang of proper crawling. He doesn't have any teeth yet, but they are very close! Loves his food and music (we saw The Wiggles 2 weeks ago, we were in the front row and he loved it!). 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!! xoxo


----------



## kimberley3

hello all im sorry to for not coming in, things seem to fly by when we have these babies :( loving being a mummy dreading going back to work even though its not until june but i still keep thinking about it i have not left her with anyone at all yet. i cant belive Esmé is five months old already! drooling like a waterfall lol but no teeth or bumps yet! she just mouths everything in sight. still only on breastmilk but we are going to start soilds in middle of jan, she is very intrested in food always eyeing up what we are eating but then again she eyes up anything lol! she can sit on her own for about two mins and then touches her toes. never stops talking either. lol like me, sorry for going on. xmas i have not even started yet! will do it all on the 21st i think, not enough time in the day anymore. 

amy- sorry to hear about that but your a great mummy look how far you both have come! you have all been through so much and grace is a beautiful little girl, i know its hard having it all on you and never getting a second to yourself or when you do baby wants you or something comes up, how do you feel that the hv is getting in on it? do you feel like you need some support? here if you ever need to talk xxx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

hiya ladies, 
So so sorry I've not been on bnb for 6 months, my life has been hectic to day the least but it's finally settled down now. I split from my husband in July as I found out he had been messing around with another girl prior to his accident, I'm a lot happier now and so are my girls. he w ssh finally discharged from hospital last month and is living with his parents now. The girls have regular contact with him so Its all good. 

cerys is 10 months but still tiny, got her weighed today she's 15lb15oz but she's eats loads just always on the go. Daisy is so much more settled now too.

hope yourall good xxxxxxx


----------



## Dinah93

Glad things are looking good for you welshmum.

I think it's just not as I expected Kimberley, I have found it very isolating being stuck at home all the time unless we're at the hospital, it's a miserable limbo where you have a new baby but you don't dare treat her like a normal baby because if she gets a tiny bit sick she gets very sick and then it all comes crashing down. Her community nurse has suggested I may need CBT or counselling, so hopefully the health visitor can work with the GP to getting something sorted. I'm kind of looking forward to going back to work, just because it feels like that's something I'm good at. I can't help Grace's screaming when she's in pain, I can't help her breathing, I can't fix her heart, I can play with her, make her giggle, but it seems too little so much of the time.


----------



## CeeDee

Dinah, Motherhood is hard and comes with challenges dont feel like you are a failure because youre going through a rough time. I remember apologizing to my daughter because I felt like I was not the best mom and then I realized that everyone has challenges and its just part of being a parent. Things will get better. :hugs: You are a great mom!

Poppie, Enjoy your trip! Have a Merry Christmas!

Kimberley, Im glad to hear Esme is doing well. They grow up so fast. I teared up when my daughter started crawling. 

Welsh, Im sorry to hear about your break up, but its good to hear that you are doing well and you are happy. My daughter is tiny too. I dont know how much she weighs, but Im pretty sure shes almost 15lbs.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Poppiebug

Welsh - sorry to hear about your break up, but glad to hear that you and the girls are happy and doing ok. 

Dinah - :hugs: hang in there, you are doing an amazing job and have come so far! 

Not long now til we are off home for Christmas. Trying to get things organised but most things can't be packed til the last minute. Oh well, we will get there.


----------



## singers_love

Welsh Mum thats awful after everything you went through by I am pleased that you and your little girls are in a better place now and have lots of support.


----------



## CeeDee

Just checking in and saying hello!

How is everyone doing? Did MrsMel have her LO?


----------



## Mrs Mel

CeeDee said:


> Just checking in and saying hello!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Did MrsMel have her LO?

Hello!

I hadn't checked this thread for ages - I hope everyone is ok :flower:

Welsh Mum, I'm sorry to hear about your hubby. I hope you're doing ok.

I haven't had baby yet - still waiting!

Hope Mums and babies are doing well.

Lots of love x


----------



## Nanner

Just wanted to check in and say hi! How is everyone?


----------



## kimberley3

Happy due date Mrs Mel xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks hun :) Hope you're well x


----------



## swanxxsong

Mrs Mel, are you going crazy waiting to pop?!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Swan, I've just seen your journal. I'm so very sorry, I hope you're doing as well as you can. Stay strong hun (hugs)

As for me, I'm ok - yes, going slightly crazy as each day passes (!) but feeling ok thanks.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## dodgegirl

*Swan*, I'm so very sorry about your news...sigh. :nope:

I have been away from the site since last April, and just this week came back, decided to pop into my old stomping grounds :) I was once a June bug :) 

I miss everyone and hope all is well! I will try and get through the latest on everyone, as a LOT has changed !!! 

If you want to stop by my journal if you're interested, I have a short entry from the other day on my update :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I appreciate it. It is hard, but we're just taking it one day at a time. 

Hope you're doing well Mrs Mel! Hope that your LO shows soon! :D

Heading over to stalk your journal now Dodge! :hugs:


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi Dodge!! It's great to hear you are doing ok and looking at TTC again. Congrats on your weightloss too. That's wonderful. 

We've had a busy few weeks with being away over Christmas and New Year, then I had my 30th birthday celebration last weekend. Cannot believe I'll be 30 tomorrow.

I hope everyone is well. 

Mrs Mel - where's that bubba?!?! 

xoxo


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hello everyone sorry i've not been on here in a while. I no i've kept up to date on the facebook page but my laptops been out of action and i don't have the link for this thread on his computer.

I hope everyone is ok. I'll have a look back through and see if i've missed anything especially as MrsMel unless anything has changed..you've not got long left now have you xxx


----------



## Nanner

It's been so quiet here! I hope all is well with everyone. It's nice to here from old June Bugs!

Just wanted to give a quick update. I got home a couple of days ago from a 6 week military course. It was tough and I hated being away from my family for so long. Paige changed so much while I was away!

Paige will be turning 1 year old in just a few weeks! Where does the time go?

My husband and I made the decision over the weekend to try for another little one! We're really excited and hopefully we'll have good news in a couple of months!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry i haven't been on here in ages guys. Will update the main page now. HOpe everyone who doesn't go on the facebook page is good :) x


----------



## Nanner

I just read your journal entries Swan. I'm sorry to hear you're having such a difficult time. Thinking of you.


----------



## singers_love

Hello June Bugs, 

Read your Journal Swan, and sending lots of love and prayers... I think that was my reason for not throughly enjoying my preganancy, I always had that little bit of worry in the back of my head.
But hey onwards and upwards.. We can do it.....

I have been having thoughts of bringing up with OH about trying again.. I didnt think I would feel like this so soon, but to be honest we have had such an easy time with Floria, and she is such a lovely little baby... I dont know... I know if I bring it up with OH he will jump on it, as he wants more!! what do you lot think about the age gap>????.. if we start trying now... fLoria wont be very old... ....aaaaahhh just a vent really I think!


----------



## wanaBmummy

As long as you feel your ready for it and you will be able to cope with two young children then carry on. Do for your family what you feel is best :) x


----------



## Poppiebug

Hi all, just popping in to say hello. 

I can't believe I'm organising Fletcher's 1st Birthday. He'll be 11 months next week and I have already done the invitations and organised the cake (I am a very organised person though). 

We had said that we'd try for #2 early next year, but I think we'll have to organise our finances a bit more before then so it may be a little longer. We don't want the gap to be too big, but it will more than likely come down to what we can afford. 

I hope everyone is well. Swan, I have been thinking of you.

xo


----------



## emilyanne

Hello everyone. Its been a very long time since Ive been on here.... Think Ive just been in hiding... lol. I hope everyone is doing well. There are so many new june bug babies around! Congrats everyone! 
As for me... well I have managed a small step in the right direction. I have lost 2 and a half stone (35lb) and still losing. last month is the first time in god knows how long that Ive had a normal AF! Im very hopefull that the weight loss has helped to keep AF on track! Its now been almost 4 years since me and my dear boyfriend started ttc, and I have gone through many dark months of believing Im trying to achieve the impossible. But some how, some where, something wont let me give up hope. 
We have been having my partners two children 2 nights every 2 weeks, which is so nice. They are such good kids. Im just glad things havent been too bad with their mother recently. 

I hope you all are doing well, Ive missed you all!!! xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi Emily

So glad to hear your AF is starting to play ball and WOW big congrats on teh weight loss!! Hopefully it is all coming together for you now and some day soon you'll get your long awaited :bfp: xx


----------



## emilyanne

Thank you hun. Its hard to stay positive all the time. But I always try. I told myself I wouldn't test until I was late... well that didnt go to plan... its still early to test but I just got another bfn... I knew I should have waited but just couldnt lol. Im just going to wait to see if AF gets me...if not I will test again when im late. How are you hun? Xxx


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies,

Just thought you would like to be introduced to Amy Rose* :cloud9: She arrived at 36 weeks and took everyone by surprise! My baby weightloss is done and now doing the other fat loss battle :haha: 

*will post a picture once i get one on the laptop


----------



## singers_love

Congratualtions Mazzy!!! Cant wait to see a photo... Join us on Facebook if your on it!


----------



## Poppiebug

Congrats Mazzy!! :)


----------



## CeeDee

I'm really late, but Congrats Mazzy!


----------



## Poppiebug

CeeDee, can you believe that our bubbas are 1 next Friday?!?!


----------



## CeeDee

No, I am in total shock. I keep saying how fast the time went by. I still remember being at the hospital.


----------



## singers_love

hello Ladies, Just popping by to say hello, to all not on Facebook! How is everything going?


----------



## Mrs Mel

I've just been reading back over this thread and I really miss it! I found the pregnancy support great on this forum but the post natal support really isn't as good? I've been having a fairly rough time, post natally speaking :(

Hope everyone is well and babies are thriving xx


----------



## CeeDee

I liked reading the posts as well.

I had a rough time in the beginning to MrsMel. How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm loving being a Mummy, little man is more amazing than I ever thought possible!
But finding it very hard work, especially the 'growth spurts' and 'fussy phases'!
It's taken a huge physical toll on me too, which I'm slowly recovering from.

Sorry to hear you found it hard too, how are you doing? x


----------



## CeeDee

I'm doing well. It is hard with the ups and downs. I just keep telling myself it's all temporary. My LO has started waking up at night again. I think she's teething and just wants the comfort, but it's very tiring.

Her birthday is coming up, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Mrs Mel

That's amazing, I can't believe it's been a year already! Yep, I'm sure the sleep deprivation doesn't help, I'm always shattered these days. Definitely good to remember that stages do pass, but that's not always easy at 3am is it? x


----------



## CeeDee

No, at 3am it's frustrating. I didn't start to feel normal until about 4 months.


----------



## Poppiebug

Happy Birthday Delaina!! Love from Fletcher xo


----------



## singers_love

I miss it as well!! though I do like having Facebook. It is hard, especially when you are tired, the only thing that could help would be sleeping, I know at one point I just couldnt move because I was so tired. But my OH helped. 

It has seemed to get easier, even though she is still waking up... It is hard... but it does seem worth it. Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## Dinah93

Long time no posts, hows everyone doing? DH and I got a bit careless this month and forgot to calculate dates after a few glasses of wine but I've started bleeding today (4 days early) so I guess we 'got away with it'. It got us to talking though, and actually we were both a bit disappointed that we didn't have a happy accident. We haven't gone as far as to say we'll start actively trying but we'll see. We don't want to only have one child, but DH is going back to uni in September 2014 for 6 years so we'd actually be better to go for it now as my blood pressure wouldn't take waiting 8 years between babies very well, and we think that's too big a gap anyway. But I'm not even back at work yet and my job is actually looking at risk, so now's not really great on paper either.


----------



## Nanner

It's true most of us fell off B&B once we settled into mommyhood, especially if things are going well. I've been fortunate that Paige was an easy infant that learned to sleep through the night early on and has had few "bad moments." (I don't know if I'll get that lucky this time!) I'm also fortunate that I don't require a lot of sleep so I've never been exhausted. Although, as easy as it's been, it hasn't been easy and can only image how those of you that have had difficult experiences have coped. In my opinion, no one's advice or home remedies work, only make me irritated! So with that, I will be better about visiting this forum and be a good listener. I'm sorry I dropped off when some of you needed the support.


----------



## Mrs Mel

Nanner said:


> It's true most of us fell off B&B once we settled into mommyhood, especially if things are going well. I've been fortunate that Paige was an easy infant that learned to sleep through the night early on and has had few "bad moments." (I don't know if I'll get that lucky this time!) I'm also fortunate that I don't require a lot of sleep so I've never been exhausted. Although, as easy as it's been, it hasn't been easy and can only image how those of you that have had difficult experiences have coped. In my opinion, no one's advice or home remedies work, only make me irritated! So with that, I will be better about visiting this forum and be a good listener. I'm sorry I dropped off when some of you needed the support.

What a sweet thing to say, thanks hun. No need to apologise though - these babies do take up a lot of our time! x


----------



## Nanner

How is everyone?


----------



## Poppiebug

Hiya, we are going along fine, but very busy. Have started my business and it's going well. Fletcher is loving have the kids come to play and it's great to be staying home and making money. 

I hope everyone else is well. It's always great to see pics and events happening with those on Facebook too. 

:)


----------



## Dinah93

What's your business Poppie? Glad to hear you sounding so happy. I'm finally going back to work on the 5th August 3 days a week (one from home) and I'm really not looking forward to it!


----------



## Poppiebug

I'm doing Family Day Care at home. So I will (eventually) have 4 kids under school age here during the day, including Fletcher. :)


----------



## singers_love

Hello everyone. Just wondering whether other people were now thinking about number 2?


----------



## Poppiebug

singers_love said:


> Hello everyone. Just wondering whether other people were now thinking about number 2?

Not yet. We'll be thinking about it in July 2014. Only thinking about it, we've set that as our goal to work towards financially and with health etc. We'd probably not TTC til about Sept or #2 would have their birthday in the same month as #1!


----------



## Dinah93

Thinking but not doing. Probably waiting until Grace turns 2, then I'll get sick pay if I'm signed off again and more importantly if number 2 is early as well they'll be near the top of their year at school rather than the youngest, which will make things a bit easier for them.


----------



## swanxxsong

I am ovulating now, in my last WTT cycle. We will start TTC our rainbow baby at the end of this month. :) I'm nervous... and excited... and super-nervous. xD


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw thats fan swan (btw sorry i havent been on in aaaaaaaaaaages!!) I am starting to come around to the idea more of another baby. Probably because Sophia is developing so much more now and is so much better at night lol We always said we;d like a 2 year age gap so said we'd see how we are feeling in January 2014 x


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've just read back over some posts and want to say i'm sorry for disappearing too after Sophia was born. I think i just switched to the Facebook page instead as many of you will know i've asked a fair few questions on there instead. I will make sure to try and come on here more often and anyway i need to update the front page for our pregnant ladies again :) So those of you with baby no.2 on the way let me know your due date and i'll update it all x


----------



## singers_love

Number 2 im thinking one minute it would be lovely then I think way too much work! We will see... good luck swan!


----------



## singers_love

Well Was a little shocked today, we are going on holiday on the 28th of November I was stood in Boots, and My OH turned round and said, shouldnt you start taking Folic Acid if we are going to TTC on Holiday?? So ladies, maybe a second sooner rather than later!!


----------



## Nanner

Hi Everyone!
I see that this forum appears to have run it's course. :cry: I wanted to make sure that any ladies from our June Bugs thread knows where to find those of us on Facebook. We are still keeping in touch and leaning on each other there. If you'd like to join, the name is B&B- June Bugs. It's a private page so not only do you have to ask to join, but it's secret so none of your FB friends will be able to see in your list of groups. I hope everyone will find us! We all miss our group. :hugs:


----------



## emilyanne

Its a little depressing to finally come back here to see my name looking so lonely with only a few companions beside me. Although I'm extreamly happy for everyone of you for your fantastic bfp's and bundles of joys you all have now... it just reminds me of how long and how desperately I want my bfp too! This is one of the reasons ive come and gone so many times. I love you ladies. But ttc for over 4 years is hard. Currently im hopeful.... having for 3 weeks very sore very swollen blue vein covered boobs I will be testing tomorrow. Although a great sign and one ive never had before, im unconvinced its anything more then false hope.... missing you all xxx


----------



## pink23

Hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Was just randomly thinking of you ladies in this thread. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poppiebug

Hiya!! Such a surprise to see our little group pop up in my unread content. 

All going well here. #2 on the way! 

x


----------

